# Post some random lyrics



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'll start:

Beastie Boys- So What'cha Want

You Know I Get Fly You Think I Get High
You Know That I'm Gone And I'm A Tell You All Why
So Tell Me Who Are You Dissing Maybe I'm Missing
The Reason That You're Smiling or Wilding
So Listen In My Head I Just Want To Take 'em Down
Imagination Set Loose And I'm Gonna Shake 'em Down
Let It Flow Like A Mud Slide
When I Get On I Like To Ride And Glide
I've Got Depth Of Perception In My Text Y'all
I Get Props At My Mention 'Cause I Vex Y'All
So What'cha Want
I get So Funny With The Money That You Flaunt
I said Where'd You Get Your Information From Huh?
You Think That You Can Front When Revelation Comes


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_"Without you my life has become a hangover without end.
A movie made for TV: bad dialogue, bad acting, no interest.
Too long with no story & no sex.
Is it a kind of weakness to miss someone so much?
To wish the day would go away?
Like you did yesterday
Just like you did yesterday"_

Pulp - "TV Movie"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Standing on the moon
I see the battle rage below
Standing on the moon
I see the soldiers come and go
There's a metal flag beside me
Someone planted long ago
Old Glory standing stiffly
Crimson, white and indigo - indigo

Standing on the moon
With nothing else to do
A lovely view of heaven
But I'd rather be with you

Standing on the moon
Where talk is cheap and vision true
Standing on the moon
But I would rather be with you
Somewhere in San Francisco
On a back porch in July
Just looking up to heaven
At this crescent in the sky

Standing on the moon
With nothing left to do
A lovely view of heaven
But I'd rather be with you - be with you

that's grateful dead


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

there are worse things than
being alone
but it often takes decades
to realize this
and most often 
when you do
it's too late
and there's nothing worse
than 
too late.


(i love this poem)


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Metallica - Unforgiven. Metallica has the best lyrics of any band I've ever listened to imho.

New blood joins this earth
And quickly he's subdued
Through constant pained disgrace
The young boy learns their rules

With time the child draws in
This whipping boy done wrong
Deprived of all his thoughts
The young man strugggles on and on he's known
A vow unto his own
That never from this day
His will they'll take away
Chorus

What i've felt
What i've known
Never shined through in what i've shown
Never be
Never see
Won't see what might have been
What i've felt
What i've known
Never shined through in what i've shown
Never free
Never me
So i dub thee UNFORGIVEN

They dedicate their lives
To running all of his
He tries to please them all
This bitter man he is
Throughout his life the same
He's battled constantly
This fight he cannot win
A tired man they see no longer cares
The old man then prepares
To die regretfully
That old man here is me

You labeled me
I'll label you
So i dub thee UNFORGIVEN


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't be fooled by love songs and lonely hearts
We're living in a twilight world
Don't be fooled by love songs and lonely hearts
Don't give in to the twilight world

*that is all I can remember right now because it's 2:30am and I am ready for bed :yawn :lol


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Beatles- A Day In the Life

I read the news today oh boy
About a lucky man who made the grade
And though the news was rather sad
Well I just had to laugh
I saw the photograph

He blew his mind out in a car
He didn't notice that the lights had changed
A crowd of people stood and stared
They'd seen his face before
Nobody was really sure
If he was from the House of Lords.

I saw a film today oh boy
The English Army had just won the war
A crowd of people turned away
But I just had to look
Having read the book.

I'd love to turn you on ...

Woke up, fell out of bed,
Dragged a comb across my head
Found my way downstairs and drank a cup,
And looking up I noticed I was late.

Found my coat and grabbed my hat
Made the bus in seconds flat
Found my way upstairs and had a smoke,
And somebody spoke and I went into a dream.

I read the news today oh boy
Four thousand holes in Blackburn, Lancashire
And though the holes were rather small
They had to count them all
Now they know how many holes it takes
To fill the Albert Hall.

I'd love to turn you on


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Elliot Smith -between the bars
from good will hunting

drink up, baby, stay up all night
the things you could do, you won't but you might
the potential you'll be, that you'll never see
the promises you'll only make

drink up with me now and forget all about the pressure of days
do what I say and I'll make you okay and drive them away
the images stuck in your head

people you've been before that you don't want around anymore
that push and shove and won't bend to your will
I'll keep them still

drink up, baby, look at the stars
I'll kiss you again between the bars where I'm seeing you
there with your hands in the air, waiting to finally be caught

drink up one more time and I'll make you mine
keep you apart deep in my heart separate from the rest
where I like you the best and keep the things you forgot

the people you've been before that you don't want around anymore
that push and shove and won't bend to your will
I'll keep them still


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

staind

could it be that I never had the chance to grow inside
could it be that my heaven is to find a place to hide
could it be that sometimes is say things just to disagree
could it be that I'm only being real

I know I hear the words your saying 
over and over again
I just can't get them through my head
there's just to many voices 
must be like living with the dead
waiting for me to begin
to do the things that I have said 
and for this I'm sorry


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Breath deep 
The gathering gloom
Watch lights fade 
From every room
Bedsitter people 
Look back and lament
Another day's useless 
Energy spent

Impassioned lovers
Wrestle as one 
Lonely man cries for love
And has none
New mother picks up 
And suckles her son
Senior citizens 
Wish they were young

Cold hearted orb
That rules the night
Removes the colours
From our sight
Red is gray and 
Yellow white
But we decide
Which is right 
And 
Which is an Illusion

At the end of Nights in White Satin~Moody Blues


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

UNTIL THE END by Shlomi Shabat (Trans. from Hebrew)

You are the home and the warmth, you are beauty and pureness
You are a dream that everyone wants to dream, by day and night
You are like an intoxicating wine, like a lightning burning in me
And I love you even more as each day passes

Until the end I am yours, I promise
Like the hot sun and the sky
Until the end stay, until the end always with me
In my life and death

You are the caressing light, that never passes
You are the one I always wanted to have fun with and to cover
You are the good soul, believe me sweetheart
Only with you did I know what love is, I'm prepared to take an oath

Until the end...

*I know the lyrics are a bit gooshy, sorry *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The Fixx - "Saved by Zero"

Maybe . . . someday 

Saved by zero 

I'll be more together 

Stretched by fewer 

Thoughts that leave me 

Chasing after 

My dreams disown me 

Loaded with danger 



So maybe I'll win 
Saved by Zero 
Maybe I'll win 
Saved by Zero 



Holding onto 

Words that teach me 

I will conquer 

Space around me 



So maybe I'll win 
Saved by zero 
Maybe I'll win 
Saved by zero


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

AFI -Love like Winter
Warn your warmth to turn away 
Here It's December,everyday 
Press your lips to the sculptures 
And surely you'll stay (love like winter) 
For of sugar and ice...I am made, I am made 

It's in the blood,It's in the blood 
I met my love,before I was born 
He wanted love,I taste of blood 
He bit my lip,and drank my war 
From years before,from years before 

She exhales vanilla lace 
I barely dreamt her yesterday(yesterday)... 
Read the lines in the mirror through the lipstick trace: "Por Siempre." 
She said,"It seems you're somewhere,faraway." 
To his face.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cat Power - Could We

could we
take a walk
could we
have a talk alone
in the afternoon

could we heave a seat
why yes be my guest
you can hold my hand

what a dream
in the grass
we kissed
fell in love too fast too soon
love full bloom

should we get up
let's wake up
let's get dressed
i'll let you walk me up the street
back home

thank you
it was great
lets make another TAKE
real SLOW
in the afternoon


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...I want to live 
Don't want to die 
I want to live 
I want to try...

"So it's all very obtuse, because it's all, like, I don't know. So, like, I started thinking that everything I operate on is based on what I believe God was telling me to do. God could be my intuition or whatever, but I always assume, I always assume that the voice I hear is the voice of God. Then I started thinking, what if I'm insane? So I'm operating on the premise that I'm hearing the voice of God or what I perceive to be God speaking to me or through me, but maybe I'm completely in...so all my...demagoguery in my life about me thinking that my life has importance, my, my...thinking that my life has importance. My--my--my thought of it and the fact that I believe I'm following my intuition which in and of itself may be completely false. So then I started freaking out, thinking--of itself may be completely false. And again this creature that believes he's acting upon heavenly intuition but meanwhile he's totally rampant. And I started thinking maybe this is the cause of all the negativity against--and I started thinking maybe this is the cause of all the negativity against--and I started thinking maybe this is the cause of all the negativity against..."


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dax, I think I'm the only one here who knows where the lyrics in your sig are from!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Babalu
Babalu
Babalu aye
Babalu aye
Babalu
Ta empezando lo velorio
Que le hacemo a Babalu
Dame diez y siete velas
Pa ponerle en cruz.
Dame un cabo de tabaco mayenye
Y un jarrito de aguardiente,
Dame un poco de dinero mayenye
Pa' que me de la suerte.
Yo

Quiere pedi
Que mi negra me quiera
Que tenga dinero
Y que no se muera
Av! Vo le quiero pedi a Babalu 'na negra muy santa como tu que no tenga otro *****
Pa' que no se fuera.

Babalu a ye!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Jezebel.
Jezebel. 

If ever the devil was born,
Without a pair of horns
It was you,
Jezebel, it was you. 

If ever an angel fell,
Jezebel,
It was you.
Jezebel, it was you. 

If ever a pair of eyes,
Promised paradise.
Deceiving me, grieving me,
Leavin' me blue.
Jezebel, it was you. 

If ever the devil's plan,
Was made to torment man,
It was you,
Jezebel, it was you. 

'Twould be better I had I never known,
A lover such as you.
Forsaking dreams and all,
For the siren call of your arms. 

Like a demon, love possessed me,
You obsessed me constantly.
What evil star is mine,
That my fate's design,
Should be Jezebel? 

If ever a pair of eyes,
Promised paradise.
Deceiving me, grieving me,
Leavin' me blue.
Jezebel, it was you. 

If ever the devil's plan,
Was made to torment man,
It was you,
Night an' day, every way.
Oh, Jezebel, Jezebel, Jezebel.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Pendulum-Propane Nightmares 

Something’s tearing me down
And down
Can’t help but feel it’s coming from you
She’s a gunshot bride
With a trigger cries
I just wonder what we’ve gotten our selves into
In a trail of fire I know we will be free again
In the end we will be one
In a trail of fire I’ll burn before you bury me
Set your sights for the sun


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

So chauffeur chauffeur come and take me away 
Cuz I been standing in this line 
For like five whole days 
Me and security ain't getting along 
And when I got to the front they told me all of the tickets were gone 
So just take me home where the mood is mellow 
And the roses are grown 
M&M's are yellow 
And the light bulbs around my mirror don't flicker 
Everybody gets a nice autograph picture 
One for you and one for your sister 
Who had to work tonight but is an avid listener .


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Shadowfeet by Brooke Fraser

Walking,stumbling on these shadowfeet
toward home,a land that i've never seen
I am changing: less and less asleep
made of different stuff than when i began
and i have sensed it all along
fast approaching is the day

when the world has fallen out from under me
I'll be found in you, still standing
when the sky rolls up and mountains fall on their knees
when time and space are through
I'll be found in you

Theres distraction buzzing in my head
saying in the shadows it's easier to stay
but I've heard rumours of true reality
whispers of a well-lit way

You make all things new

When the world has fallen out from under me
I'll be found in you, still standing
Every fear and accusation under my feet
when time and space are through
I'll be found in you


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Dax, I think I'm the only one here who knows where the lyrics in your sig are from!
> ...


Hell ya...you guys listen? I'm a huge 311, I've seen em live a bunch of times,I love em they're my faves...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

More 311 goodness, "I'll be here a while":

I'll be here a while, ain't going nowhere

Far is solace in the maddening pace
sad state written on my face
not a tight rope walk but dance
uncertain game of chance
but I'll see it through in time

I'll be here a while, ain't going nowhere
I'll be here a while, ain't going nowhere
I'll be here a while, ain't going nowhere
I'll be here a while

And if a person place or thing can deliver
I will quiver with delight
tempted by the hand that could
blind my vision and sight
but at twenty years of age
in frolic and in rage
I will see it through in time

I'll be here a while, ain't going nowhere
I'll be here a while, ain't going nowhere
I'll be here a while, ain't going nowhere
I'll be here a while

But the dawn has come into the endless night
and everything's going to be alright
but at thirty years of age
through frolic and in rage
all regressed and healed in time

I'll be here a while, ain't going nowhere
Said I, said I, said I, I will survive


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Long Long Journey, Enya

City lights shine on the harbor 
Night has fallen down 
Through the darkness and the shadow 
I will still go on 

Long Long Journey 
Through the darkness 
Long Long way to go 
But what are miles across the ocean to the heart that's coming home? 

Where the road runs through the valley 
Where the river flows 
I will follow every highway 
To the place I know 

Long Long Journey 
Through the darkness 
Long Long way to go 
But what are miles across the ocean to the heart that's coming home? 

Long Long Journey 
I don't know where 
Long Long way to go 
But what are sighs and what is sadness to the heart that's coming home?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I've been a moonshiner,
For seventeen long years,
I've spent all my money,
On whiskey and beer,
I go to some hollow,
And sit at my still
And if whiskey dont kill me,
Then I dont know what will,

I go to some bar room,
And drink with my friends,
Where the women cant follow,
And see what I spend,
God bless them pretty women,
I wish they was mine,
Their breath is as sweet,
The dew on the vine,

Let me eat when I am hungry,
Let me drink when I am dry,
A dollar when I am hard up,
Religion when I die,
The whole world's a bottle,
And life's but a dram,
When the bottle gets empty,
It sure ain't worth a damn.

bob dylan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

dax said:


> Kyaa said:
> 
> 
> > Mc Borg said:
> ...


Same here, except I haven't seen them live..yet... I plan to though..

Lyrics..

I'm born
I'm alive
I breathe
In a moment or two I realize,
That this sphere upon which I reside,
Is asleep upon its feet.
Should I go back to sleep?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mama take this badge from me
I can't use it anymore
It's getting dark too dark to see
Feels like I'm knockin' on heaven's door

Knock-knock-knockin' on heaven's door
Knock-knock-knockin' on heaven's door
Knock-knock-knockin' on heaven's door
Knock-knock-knockin' on heaven's door

Mama put my guns in the ground
I can't shoot them anymore
That cold black cloud is comin' down
Feels like I'm knockin' on heaven's door

Knock-knock-knockin' on heaven's door
Knock-knock-knockin' on heaven's door
Knock-knock-knockin' on heaven's door
Knock-knock-knockin' on heaven's door


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Moss Icon -- Moth

tonight is falling away home, gone away.
tonight is falling away, starlight is fading into daylight.
today into daylight.
your freedom is founded, but at what a price to pay
your lover is hushed and she is torn away.
freedom is founded, but at what at a price to pay.
and here it is -- one step following the other step, walking along down the Avenue of the Americas.
two eyes and a head following two arms and legs that are digging a snow angel in the air.
two steps my footsteps stepping between the shattered sunlight that is coming between the buildings
brown moth, a brown moth.

tonight is falling away, starlight is fading into daylight today.
and your freedom is founded, but at what a price to pay.
your lover, she is hushed and she is torn away.
walking along on down the Avenue of Americas my footsteps, two eyes and a head 
my footsteps stepping between the shattered sunlight that is coming between the buildings
again today and wind carrying slowly, there came about me, when I saw the sun, when I saw the building cloud above me, gray as smoke, gray as smoke.

there is something about here, where we have sound, where sound is understood
a tree cut down, fell in the Amazon
exposed bank. forest. exposed bank impenetrable, so many shoulders and in our heads, similarly unkind, bent out of shape my life.

walking along on down the Avenue of the Americas my footsteps, two eyes and a head following my two arms and legs digging at the snow angel in the air.
exposed bank eroded in cyclet rivulet.
tonight it is. starlight is fading to daylight today to daylight
your freedom is founded, it's a beautiful sight, but at what a price to pay.

(lyrics mostly accurate)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

pariahgirl said:


> Pendulum-Propane Nightmares
> 
> Something's tearing me down
> And down
> ...


You like Drum N Bass in general or just this song?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

More 311 goodness: "Paradise"

Everything you do it comes back to you.
Whatever it may be.
If it isn't one thing rest assured that something.
Will come back and pay you for your deed
A shortcut's a self defeating means, if you cannot do it clean.
You'll never reach your reward.
And when the day is done, what you receive is the sum.
Of what you took out, from what you put in.

Times deep in a dream seem a veiled realm.
Shadows what I think and feel is real.
Times in our tribe feel the tribe when we thrive.
We have no fear of death and no fear of life.

Everything you do it comes back to you, whatever it may be.
What you did as a devil or did as an angel.
The favor returns itself somehow.
If you take my money I'll buy you a drink and you'll see.
That no one rides for free.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Atom and his Package- I'm downright amazed at what i can destroy with just a hammer

Me and Jan and Brian bought a pretty little hole.
It was cheapish and we split it and we're fixing it up.
So Mr. Sokol does everything rewires, fixes cracks.
I can only break walls, move stuff, and get snacks.

And I am downright amazed at what I can destroy with just a hammer!
And I am downright amazed at what I can destroy with just a hammer!

Nails in drywall, paint, haul, blah blah.
Move in, no sink, new broom, I think.

I bribed the garbage man!
I am a super bad boy again.

And I am downright amazed at what I can destroy with just a hammer!
And I am downright amazed at what I can destroy with just a hammer!

Brian, don't stay mad with us.
Come on, eat some food with us,
We own a home together.

And I am downright amazed at what I can destroy with just a hammer!
And I am downright amazed at what I can destroy with just a hammer!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Neutral Milk Hotel - "Holland, 1945"

_The only girl I've ever loved
Was born with roses in her eyes
But then they buried her alive 
One evening 1945
With just her sister at her side 
And only weeks before the guns 
All came and rained on everyone 
Now she's a little boy in Spain 
Playing pianos filled with flames
On empty rings around the sun
All sing to say my dream has come

But now we must pick up every piece
Of the life we used to love 
Just to keep ourselves
At least enough to carry on

And now we ride the circus wheel
With your dark brother wrapped in white
Says it was good to be alive
But now he rides a comet's flame 
And won't be coming back again
The Earth looks better from a star
That's right above from where you are 
He didn't mean to make you cry 
With sparks that ring and bullets fly 
On empty rings around your heart
The world just screams and falls apart

But now we must pick up every piece
Of the life we used to love
Just to keep ourselves
At least enough to carry on

And here's where your mother sleeps
And here is the room where your brothers were born
Indentions in the sheets 
Where their bodies once moved but don't move anymore
And it's so sad to see the world agree 
That they'd rather see their faces fill with flies
All when I'd want to keep white roses in their eyes_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

See the animal in his cage that you built,
Are you sure what side you're on?
Better not look him too closely in the eye,
Are you sure what side of the glass you are on?
See the safety of the life you have built
Everything where it belongs
Feel the hollowness inside of your heart
And it's all right where it belongs

What if everything around you,
Isn't quite as it seems?
What if all the world you think you know,
Is an elaborate dream?
And if you look at your reflection,
Is that all you want to be?
What if you could look right through the cracks,
Would you find yourself, find yourself afraid to see?

What if all the worlds inside of your head,
Just creations of your own?
Your devils and your Gods, all the living and the dead
And you're really all alone?
You could live in this illusion
You can choose to believe
You keep looking but you can't find the woods
While you're hiding in the trees

What if everything around you,
Isn't quite as it seems?
What if all the world you used to know,
Is an elaborate dream?
And if you look at your reflection,
Is that all you want to be?
What if you could look right through the cracks,
Would you find yourself, find yourself afraid to see?

[youtube:1bw3effg]XnV1DGqK6us[/youtube:1bw3effg]


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Songstowearpantsto - Shoot The Zombies

Kill the zombies, by shooting them in the head
They can't eat you, if you make them dead
Shoot the zombies,
Shoot the zombies,
Shoot the zombies, hey!

Kill the zombies, by shooting them in the head
They can't eat you, if you make them dead
Shoot the zombies,
Shoot the zombies,
Shoot the zombies, hey!

They'll limp around in blood and cover things in stains,
They'll moan and groan and try to eat your flesh and brains,
But if you lead them down an alley,
You can snipe them pretty badly,
'Cause the best way to kill zombies, is by shooting them in the head.

Kill the zombies, by shooting them in the head
They can't eat you, if you make them dead
Shoot the zombies,
Shoot the zombies,
Shoot the zombies, hey!
(x3)

Shoot the zombies,
Shoot the zombies,
Shoot the zombies, hey!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Tragically Hip - Boots Or Hearts

Well, I think that there's a problem here
Her voice just don't sound right
But I left myself on her answering machine
Said "I'm back in town tonight"
I feel I've stepped out of the wilderness
all squint-eyed and confused
But even babies raised by wolves they know exactly when they've been used

See, when it starts to fall apart, man it really falls apart
Like boots or hearts oh when they start, they really fall apart

Fingers and toes, fingers and toes
forty things we share
Forty-one if you include the fact that we don't care
Now you've blocked off most of mainstreet for your faith parade
Well everyone in town now they'd probably all agree I'm lying in the bed I made

See when it starts to fall apart, man, it really falls apart
Like boots or hearts oh when they start they really fall apart
Well fall apart

Now you won't even let me talk to you, we've got some air to clear
Probably only agree on one thing anyway
That's what the hell is happening here

Fingers and toes, fingers and toes
Forty things we share
Forty-one if you include the fact that we don't care
See when it starts to fall apart, man, it really falls apart
Like boots or hearts oh when they start they really fall apart
Well fall apart


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

here is the chorus of this song.

"It's all in your head, you need to unwind
You're losing your grip, the paranoia never ends
It's all in your head, what you see in your mind
There's no reason to trip, the paranoia never ends"

click on the link to read the rest.

- Paranoia, by Swollen Members, Heavy
http://www.ohhla.com/anonymous/smembers/heavy/paranoia.mem.txt


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

BLUE MOON 
The Marcels 
- words by Lorenz Hart, music by Richard Rodgers 

Blue Moon, you saw me standing alone 
Without a dream in my heart 
Without a love of my own 

Blue Moon, you knew just what I was there for 
You heard me saying a prayer for 
Someone I really could care for 

And then there suddenly appeared before me 
The only one my arms will ever hold 
I heard somebody whisper, "Please adore me" 
And when I looked, the moon had turned to gold 

Blue Moon, now I'm no longer alone 
Without a dream in my heart 
Without a love of my own


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

and when I rock the mic 
I rock the mic right


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the idea of this thread, and refuse to let it die.

Pete Doherty - "Albion"

_Down in Albion
They're black and blue
But we don't talk about that
Are you from 'round here?
How do you do?
I'd like to talk about that

Talk over
Gin in teacups
And leaves on the lawn
Violence at bus stops
And a pale thin girl with eyes forlorn

Gin in teacups
And leaves on the lawn
Violence in dole queues
And the pale thin girl behind the checkout

If you're looking for a cheap sort
Set in false anticipation,
I'll be waiting in the photo booth
At the underground station

So come away, won't you come away
We'll go to
Deptford, Catford, Watford, Digbeth, Mansfield,
Anywhere in Albion

Yellowing classics
And canons at dawn
Coffee wallahs and pith helmets
And an English song

Oh reebok classics
And canons at dawn
Terrible warlords, good warlords
and an English song

But if you're looking for a cheap tart
All glint with perspiration
There's a four mile queue
Outside the disused power station

Now come away, won't you come away
We'll go to
Satsworth, Senford, Weovil, Woomoyle, Newcastle...

If you're looking for a cheap tart
Don't glint with perspiration
There's a five-mile queue
Outside the disused power station

Now come away, won't you come away
We'll go to
Bedtown, Oldham, Nunthorpe, Rowlam, Bristol
Anywhere in Albion_


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I always play Russian Roulette in my head
It's seventeen black and twenty-nine red
How far from the gutter; how far from the pew
I'll always remember to forget about you
A good man is hard to find
Only strangers sleep in my bed
My favorite words are good-bye
And my favorite color is red

A long dead soldier looks out from the frame
No one remembers his war; no one remembers his name
Go out to the meadow; scare off all the crows
It does nothing but rain here, and nothing will grow
A good man is hard to find
Only strangers sleep in my bed
My favorite words are good-bye
And my favorite color is red


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My theme song: "Somewhere in the World" by Swing Out Sister.

[youtube:23q7xvcc]3iEz0RMdoHE[/youtube:23q7xvcc]

Like a stranger's smile that lasts for a while
For a moment you feel happy inside
In a world that keeps on changing too fast
When the future always has the last laugh

Maybe we've made mistakes
Maybe we're not the only ones
Maybe it's not too late
To start over

All the shapes and patterns you'll see in your mind
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you

Like a rainbow bursting out of the sky
Close your eyes and see your dreams running wild
Colors brighter than the sun all around
Everlasting as this new joy you've found

Maybe we've made mistakes
Maybe we're not the only ones
Maybe it's not too late
To start over

All the shapes and patterns you'll see in your mind
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you

Starting all over again
In a world that keeps on changing much too fast

Maybe we've made mistakes
Maybe we're not the only ones
Maybe it's not too late
To start over

All the shapes and patterns you'll see in your mind
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world
Someone's thinking of you
Somewhere in the world


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rollin' through the hood
Just stopped by to say what's up
And let you know
That your baby boy ain't doing so tough
And even though you passed
Going on four long years
Still waking up late at night crying tears
Just thinking about those days
You used to talk to me
Smilin' while I'm sippin' on this Hennesy
And remember we bragged on how rich we would be
To get up out this hood was like a fantasy


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll shoot the moon
Right out of the sky
For you baby
I'll be the pennies
On your eyes
For you baby


I want to take you
Out to the fair
Here's a red rose
Ribbon for your hair


I'll shoot the moon
Right out of the sky
For you baby
I'll shoot the moon
For you


A vulture circles
Over your head
For you baby
I'll be the flowers
After you're dead
For you baby


I want to build
A nest in your hair
I want to kiss you
And never be there


I'll shoot the moon
Right out of the sky
For you baby
I'll shoot the moon
For you


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

bet you can't guess this song :b (sarcasm)

Here we stand
Worlds apart, hearts broken in two, two, two
Sleepless nights
Losing ground
I'm reaching for you, you, you


Feelin' that it's gone
Can change your mind
If we can't go on
To survive the tide love divides


Someday love will find you
Break those chains that bind you
One night will remind you
How we touched
And went our separate ways
If he ever hurts you
True love won't desert you
You know i still love you
Though we touched
And went our separate ways


Troubled times
Caught between confusions and pain, pain, pain
Distant eyes
Promises we made were in vain, vain, vain


If you must go, i wish you love
You'll never walk alone
Take care my love
Miss you love


I still love you girl
I really love you girl
And if he ever hurts you
True love won't desert you
No, no


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Highway run
Into the midnight sun
Wheels go round and round
Youre on my mind
Restless hearts
Sleep alone tonight
Sendin all my love
Along the wire

They say that the road
Aint no place to start a family
Right down the line
Its been you and me
And lovin a music man
Aint always what its supposed to be
Oh girl you stand by me
Im forever yours...faithfully

Circus life
Under the big top world
We all need the clowns
To make us smile
Through space and time
Always another show
Wondering where I am
Lost without you

And being apart aint easy
On this love affair
Two strangers learn to fall in love again
I get the joy
Of rediscovering you
Oh girl, you stand by me
Im forever yours...faithfully

Oh, oh, oh, oh
Faithfully, Im still yours
Im forever yours
Ever yours...faithfully


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Just a small town girl, livin in a lonely world
She took the midnight train goin anywhere
Just a city boy, born and raised in south detroit
He took the midnight train goin anywhere

A singer in a smokey room
A smell of wine and cheap perfume
For a smile they can share the night
It goes on and on and on and on

Strangers waiting, up and down the boulevard
Their shadows searching in the night
Streetlight people, living just to find emotion
Hiding, somewhere in the night

Working hard to get my fill,
Everybody wants a thrill
Payin anything to roll the dice,
Just one more time
Some will win, some will lose
Some were born to sing the blues
Oh, the movie never ends
It goes on and on and on and on

Dont stop believin
Hold on to the feelin
Streetlight people


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

bet you can't guess who my favorite group is  :b 


Winter is here again oh lord,
Havent been home in a year or more
I hope she holds on a little longer

Sent a letter on a long summer day
Made of silver, not of clay
Ive been runnin down this dusty road

Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin
I dont know where Ill be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin

Ive been trying to make it home
Got to make it before too long
I cant take this very much longer
Im stranded in the sleet and rain
Dont think Im ever gonna make it home again
The mornin sun is risin
Its kissing the day


Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin
I dont know where Ill be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

some people never go crazy.
me, sometimes I'll lie down behind the couch
for 3 or 4 days.
they'll find me there.
it's Cherub, they'll say, and
they pour wine down my throat
rub my chest
sprinkle me with oils.

then, I'll rise with a roar,
rant, rage -
curse them and the universe
as I send them scattering over the
lawn.
I'll feel much better,
sit down to toast and eggs,
hum a little tune, 
suddenly become as lovable as a
pink 
overfed whale.

some people never go crazy.
what truly horrible lives
they must lead.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Another night in any town
you can hear the thunder of their cry
Ahead of their time
They wonder why


In the shadows of a golden age
A generation waits for dawn
Brave carry on
Bold and the strong


Only the young can say
They're free to fly away
Sharing the same desires
Burnin' like wildfire


They're seein' through the promises
And all the lies they dare to tell
Is it heaven or hell?
They know very well


Only the young can say
Only the young can say
Only the young can say
Only the young can say
Only the young can say


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you may not believe it
but there are people
who go through life with
very little
friction or
distress.
they dress well, eat
well, sleep well.
they are contented with
their family
life.
they have moments of
grief
but all in all
they are undisturbed 
and often feel
very good.
and when they die
it is an easy
death, usually in their
sleep.

you may not believe 
it 
but such people do
exist.

but I am not one of
them.
oh no, I am not one
of them,
I am not even near
to being
one of 
them

but they are
there

and I am 
here.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Theres a lady whos sure
All that glitters is gold
And shes buying a stairway to heaven.
When she gets there she knows
If the stores are all closed
With a word she can get what she came for.
Ooh, ooh, and shes buying a stairway to heaven.

Theres a sign on the wall
But she wants to be sure
cause you know sometimes words have two meanings.
In a tree by the brook
Theres a songbird who sings,
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven.
Ooh, it makes me wonder,
Ooh, it makes me wonder.

Theres a feeling I get
When I look to the west,
And my spirit is crying for leaving.
In my thoughts I have seen
Rings of smoke through the trees,
And the voices of those who standing looking.
Ooh, it makes me wonder,
Ooh, it really makes me wonder.

And its whispered that soon
If we all call the tune
Then the piper will lead us to reason.
And a new day will dawn
For those who stand long
And the forests will echo with laughter.

If theres a bustle in your hedgerow
Dont be alarmed now,
Its just a spring clean for the may queen.
Yes, there are two paths you can go by
But in the long run
Theres still time to change the road youre on.
And it makes me wonder.

Your head is humming and it wont go
In case you dont know,
The pipers calling you to join him,
Dear lady, can you hear the wind blow,
And did you know
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind.

And as we wind on down the road
Our shadows taller than our soul.
There walks a lady we all know
Who shines white light and wants to show
How evrything still turns to gold.
And if you listen very hard
The tune will come to you at last.
When all are one and one is all
To be a rock and not to roll.

And shes buying a stairway to heaven.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*I close my eyes, only for a moment, and the moment's gone 
All my dreams, pass before my eyes, a curiosity 
Dust in the wind, all they are is dust in the wind 
Same old song, just a drop of water in an endless sea 
All we do, crumbles to the ground, though we refuse to see

Dust in the wind, All we are is dust in the wind

Don't hang on, nothing lasts forever but the earth and sky 
It slips away, all your money won't another minute buy

Dust in the wind, All we are is dust in the wind *


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

could we
take a walk?
could we
have a talk alone
in the afternoon?

could we 
heave a seat?
why, yes, be my guest
you can hold my hand

what a dream
in the grass
we kissd
fell in love too fast too soon
love full bloom

should we get up?
let's wake up
let's get dressed
i'll let you walk me up the street
back home

thank you
it was great
lets make another TAKE
real SLOW
in the afternoon


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I want a new drug
One that wont make me sick
One that wont make me crash my car
Or make me feel three feet thick

I want a new drug
One that wont hurt my head
One that wont make my mouth too dry
Or make my eyes too red

One that wont make me nervous
Wondering what to do
One that makes me feel like I feel when Im with you
When Im alone with you

I want a new drug
One that wont spill
One that dont cost too much
Or come in a pill

I want a new drug
One that wont go away
One that wont keep me up all night
One that wont make me sleep all day

One that wont make me nervous
Wondering what to do
One that makes me feel like I feel when Im with you
When Im alone with you
Im alone with you baby

I want a new drug
One that does what it should
One that wont make me feel too bad
One that wont make me feel too good

I want a new drug
One with no doubt
One that wont make me talk too much
Or make my face break out

One that wont make me nervous
Wondering what to do
One that makes me feel like I feel when Im with you
When Im alone with you

(Yeah I have a Huey Lewis and the News Cd. I'm a dork but whatever I like it)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadence
But I can't feed on the powerless
When my cups already overfilled
But its on the table
The fire is cooking
And they're farming babies
While the slaves are working
The blood is on the table
And their mouths are choking
But I'm growing hungry


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Where there is cheese there are rats,
Where there are rats there are cats,
Where ever there are cats there are dogs.
If you got the dogs you got b1tches.
B1tches Always out to put their paws on your riches.
If you got riches,you got glitches.
If you got glitches in your life computer turn it off and then reboota.
Now you back on.
Can't just put the cap on the old bottle once you pop it that will spoil it, gone and drink it and enjoy it.
Mama i'ma Millionaire.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

What I have is nothing to my name
No property to speak of
And no trophy for my game
Intangible and worthless
My assets on the page
My coffers are empty
Any offer of safety has faded away
But what I have
What I have is

On an ordinary day
The extraordinary way
You take what I can give and you treasure it
On an ordinary day
The extraordinary way
You turn to me and say, I believe in this

That makes me lucky
God, I'm lucky, so much luckier than I ever thought I'd be
'Cause what I have (what I have)
Means so very little to this world
A promise that I kept and a bridge that I saved before it burned
The sacrifice that I made
Brought me to my knees
A choice that cost me everything and set somebody else free
But what I have
Is the value that you see in these things

On an ordinary day
The extraordinary way
You take what I can give and you treasure it
On an ordinary day
The extraordinary way
You turn to me and say, I believe in this

That makes me lucky
God I'm lucky, so much luckier than I ever thought I'd be
'Cause what I have
Is the value that you see in these things

And everytime I forget those things you bring them right back to me

With your patience
When I'm blinding mad
And your passion
When I'm really, really bad
And your eyes
Taking in everything I am
And your body and soul and the way that you know
How I treasure you

On an ordinary day
The extraordinary way
You take what I can give and you treasure it
On an ordinary day
The extraordinary way
You turn to me and say, I believe in this

That makes me lucky
God I'm so lucky
So much luckier than I ever thought I'd be

On an ordinary day
The extraordinary way
You take what I can give and you treasure it
On an ordinary day
The extraordinary way
You turn to me and say, I believe in this


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_She thinks I'm Iron Man,
that I don't feel pain
I don't understand why joy
must be feigned
I'm so fortunate yet
filled with self-hate
That the mirror shows
me an ingrate

I could easily start
pointing fingers
Since the blame is mine
it always lingers
That the truth it lies in
my reflection
Though this can't go on,
there's no question

Yeah I know that my
world is coming down
Yeah I know I'm the one
who brought it down

How quickly pass the days,
long is the night
Lying in bed awake
bathed in starlight
Better to live as
king of beasts
Than as a lamb
scared and weak

I will deny my role
as a human
Holding myself hostage
with no demands
It's better to burn
quickly and bright
Than slowly and dull
without a fight_


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

They told him don't you ever come around here 
Don't wanna see your face, you better disappear 
The fire's in their eyes and their words are really clear 
So beat it, just beat it 

You better run, you better do what you can 
Don't wanna see no blood, don't be a macho man 
You wanna be tough, better do what you can 
So beat it, but you wanna be bad 

Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it 
No one wants to be defeated 
Showin' how funky and strong is your fight 
It doesn't matter who's wrong or right 
Just beat it, beat it 
Just beat it, beat it 
Just beat it, beat it 
Just beat it, beat it 

They're out to get you, better leave while you can 
Don't wanna be a boy, you wanna be a man 
You wanna stay alive, better do what you can 
So beat it, just beat it 

You have to show them that you're really not scared 
You're playin' with your life, this ain't no truth or dare 
They'll kick you, then they beat you, 
Then they'll tell you it's fair 
So beat it, but you wanna be bad 

Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it 
No one wants to be defeated 
Showin' how funky and strong is your fight 
It doesn't matter who's wrong or right 

Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it 
No one wants to be defeated 
Showin' how funky and strong is your fight 
It doesn't matter who's wrong or right 

Just beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it 
No one wants to be defeated 
Showin' how funky and strong is your fight 
It doesn't matter who's wrong or right 
Just beat it, beat it 
Beat it, beat it, beat it


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bob Dylan -"Chimes of Freedom"

_Far between sundown's finish an' midnight's broken toll
We ducked inside the doorway, thunder crashing
As majestic bells of bolts struck shadows in the sounds
Seeming to be the chimes of freedom flashing
Flashing for the warriors whose strength is not to fight
Flashing for the refugees on the unarmed road of flight
An' for each an' ev'ry underdog soldier in the night
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

In the city's melted furnace, unexpectedly we watched
With faces hidden while the walls were tightening
As the echo of the wedding bells before the blowin' rain
Dissolved into the bells of the lightning
Tolling for the rebel, tolling for the rake
Tolling for the luckless, the abandoned an' forsaked
Tolling for the outcast, burnin' constantly at stake
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Through the mad mystic hammering of the wild ripping hail
The sky cracked its poems in naked wonder
That the clinging of the church bells blew far into the breeze
Leaving only bells of lightning and its thunder
Striking for the gentle, striking for the kind
Striking for the guardians and protectors of the mind
An' the unpawned painter behind beyond his rightful time
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Through the wild cathedral evening the rain unraveled tales
For the disrobed faceless forms of no position
Tolling for the tongues with no place to bring their thoughts
All down in taken-for-granted situations
Tolling for the deaf an' blind, tolling for the mute
Tolling for the mistreated, mateless mother, the mistitled prostitute
For the misdemeanor outlaw, chased an' cheated by pursuit
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Even though a cloud's white curtain in a far-off corner flashed
An' the hypnotic splattered mist was slowly lifting
Electric light still struck like arrows, fired but for the ones
Condemned to drift or else be kept from drifting
Tolling for the searching ones, on their speechless, seeking trail
For the lonesome-hearted lovers with too personal a tale
An' for each unharmful, gentle soul misplaced inside a jail
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Starry-eyed an' laughing as I recall when we were caught
Trapped by no track of hours for they hanged suspended
As we listened one last time an' we watched with one last look
Spellbound an' swallowed 'til the tolling ended
Tolling for the aching ones whose wounds cannot be nursed
For the countless confused, accused, misused, strung-out ones an' worse
An' for every hung-up person in the whole wide universe
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing._


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Here come the world
With the look in its eye
Future uncertain but certainly slight
Look at the faces
Listen to the bells
*It's hard to believe we need a place called hell*

The devil inside
The devil inside
Every single one of us the devil inside


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

If the fish swam out of the ocean
and grew legs and they started walking
and the apes climbed down from the trees
and grew tall and they started talking

and the stars fell out of the sky
and my tears rolled into the ocean
now i'm looking for a reason why
you even set my world into motion


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Year to year
Week to week
Day to day
Hour to hour
People barely holding on
In their way they're going strong
It's so so so hard to take
World can't seem to get along
All the wars are going strong
It's so so so hard to break
How can we not change our ways?
Should be living for, living for, living for another day


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello, I love you
Wont you tell me your name? 
Hello, I love you
Let me jump in your game
Hello, I love you
Wont you tell me your name? 
Hello, I love you
Let me jump in your game

Shes walking down the street
Blind to every eye she meets
Do you think youll be the guy
To make the queen of the angels sigh? 


R.I.P Jim.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd rather be a sparrow than a snail.
Yes I would.
If I could,
I surely would.

I'd rather be a hammer than a nail.
Yes I would.
If I only could,
I surely would.

Away, I'd rather sail away
Like a swan that's here and gone
A man gets tied up to the ground
He gives the world
Its saddest sound,
Its saddest sound.

I'd rather be a forest than a street.
Yes I would.
If I could,
I surely would.

I'd rather feel the earth beneath my feet,
Yes I would.
If I only could,
I surely would.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_Cornered, the boy kicked out at the world.
The world kicked back a lot f*cking harder._


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"In the City in the Rain" - The 6ths (Stephin Merritt)

In the city in the rain you've got a beautiful face. 
In the city in the rain you vanish without a trace. 
In the city in the rain you've got mysterious ways. 
In the city in the rain I'm gonna spend all my days. 

I think I'm gonna dance all night long. 
I think I'm gonna dance till the moon goes down. 

In the city in the rain, inside a smoky cafe. 
In the city in the rain you tell me that you'll stay. 
In the city in the rain you suddenly slip away. 
In the city in the rain I'm gonna spend all my days. 

I think I'm gonna dance all night long. 
I think I'm gonna dance till the moon goes down.

In the city in the rain I hear the screaming of tires. 
In the city in the rain I'm setting myself on fire. 
In the city in the rain, among the beautiful lights. 
In the city in the rain I think I'll dance all night.

I think I'm gonna dance all night long. 
I think I'm gonna dance till the moon goes down.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Now you caught my heart for the evening
Kissed my cheek, moved in, you confuse things
Should I just sit out or come harder?
Help me find my way

Q-Tip:
Messing me up, my whole head
Teasing me, just like Tisha, did Martin
Now look at what you're starting
Schoolboy's crush and it ain't on the hush
The whole world sees it but you can't
My peoples they complain, sit and rave and rant 
Your name is out my mouth like an ancient chant 
Got me like a dog as I pause and pant...

Phife:
Speaking of which, got a leash and I wish just to rock you miss 
Make a militant move, peep my strategy
End of the day you're not mad at me
Not dealing with nobody, now that's what you told me 
I said: "hey yo, it's cool, we can just be friendly" 
'Cause yo, picture me messing it up
Her mind not corrupt with the ill C-Cups
****, I'm on my J.O. 
Bull****ting, hoping that the day goes slow
Got me like a friend, what confuses me though
Is kisses when we greet, tell me what's the deal yo? 

Now you caught my heart for the evening
Kissed my cheek, moved in, you confuse things
Should I just sit out or come harder?
Help me find my way


Q-Tip:
Now why you wanna go and do that, love, huh?
Making things for me towards you harder
Killing me, just when I think we're there
You got the whole vibe and the flows in the air
Telling me 'bout next man
But next man ain't the ***** with the plan
Who got your heart in mind?
It's about time that you just unwind

Phife:
And let it just happen, make it front-free 
Just sweat me like Moneypenny 
Digging you, getting inside of your stee
It's the Quest that keeping you company
Forever, or however you want it

Q-Tip:
Word word, now wait a minute now before you jet it to the curb
Start to make affections, which is good not the hurt
But it, it aint me, and I, I ain't blurred 
I'ma still just chill with you
Maybe things could change if you change your view
If not then I guess it is cool 
just, to keep to yourself and adbide by the rules, right


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Know me broken by my master
Teach thee on child of love hereafter

Into the flood again
Same old trip it was back then
So I made a big mistake
Try to see it once my way

Drifting body it's sole desertion
Flying not yet quite the notion

Into the flood again
Same old trip it was back then
So I made a big mistake
Try to see it once my way

Into the flood again
Same old trip it was back then
So I made a big mistake
Try to see it once my way

Am I wrong?
Have I run too far to get home?
Have I gone?
And left you here alone? 
If I would, could you?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello.
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

311 - sometimes jacks rule the realm

Sometimes jacks rule the realm
Can’t you tell
The swimmers drown
Without a sound
A chalkboard scratching sound
Could craze the town
An emperor's clothes
Never be exposed

I took it as a compliment
Regardless what they meant
It could have been innocent
Spent, so spent
Railing against undeserved
Dangling precipitants
Raining down idiots
Always flapping in the
Flapping in the wind

I took it as a compliment
No matter what they meant
Could have been belligerent
Could have been half percent
Could have been wanting
Afraid to have been caught promising
Ended up taunting me

I can’t change that
I can’t change
I can’t change that
I can’t change

I’m watching you
Not sure what’s true
Life can be so cruel
There’s nothing you can do
But it fades...
Only to return
I feel your eyes burn
I really am concerned

Sometimes jacks will rule the realm
Sometimes jealousy will dwell
You can’t begin to dispel
When you can not even tell

What makes me act the way I do
And why am I asking you
What makes me act the way I do
And why am I asking you
What makes me act the way I do
And why am I asking you

Sometimes jacks will rule the realm
Sometimes jealousy will dwell
You can’t begin to dispel
When you can not even tell
Sometimes jacks will rule the realm
Sometimes jealousy will dwell
You can’t begin to dispel
When you can not even tell


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

You need to loosen up and live a little
And if you got kids let them know how you feelin
For your own sake give a little
Oh, you don't want to hear that, you busy tryina stack
and keep them from the Jones's is taking advantage of your own
The realest homies that you've been knowing for the longest
But some ain't missing a good thing until it's gone
Could have built an empire if not for the jealousy that divides us
We prefer to keep our eyes shut to describe when
It's something wrong and we desire
so hold your head up high if your poor and righteous
I know time seems right, and the problems seem endless
But at the times of despair we gotta put ourselves together
And if you feel you're out of the game then you need to get back in it
Cause nothing worse than a quitter
you gotta face responsibility one day, my brother
so gather up your pitty and turn it to ambition
and put your vehicle and drive and stop by my side


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

"Dogs" - Pink Floyd (some of the best lyrics I've ever read/listened to)
_You gotta be crazy, you gotta have a real need
You gotta sleep on your toes, and when youre on the street
You gotta be able to pick out the easy meat with your eyes closed
And then moving in silently, down wind and out of sight
You gotta strike when the moment is right without thinking.

And after a while, you can work on points for style
Like the club tie, and the firm handshake
A certain look in the eye, and an easy smile
You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to
So that when they turn their backs on you
You'll get the chance to put the knife in.

You gotta keep one eye looking over your shoulder
You know its going to get harder, and harder, and harder as you get older
And in the end you'll pack, fly down south
Hide your head in the sand
Just another sad old man
All alone and dying of cancer.

And when you loose control, youll reap the harvest that youve sown
And as the fear grows, the bad blood slows and turns to stone
And its too late to loose the weight you used to need to throw around
So have a good drown, as you go down alone
Dragged down by the stone.

I gotta admit that I'm a little bit confused
Sometimes it seems to me as if I'm just being used
Gotta stay awake, gotta try and shake of this creeping malaise
If I don't stand my own ground, how can I find my way out of this maze?

Deaf, dumb, and blind, you just keep on pretending
That everyones expendable and no-one had a real friend
And it seems to you the thing to do would be to isolate the winner
And you believe at heart, everyones a killer.

Who was born in a house full of pain
Who was trained not to spit in the fan
Who was told what to do by the man
Who was broken by trained personnel
Who was fitted with collar and chain
Who was given a seat in the stand
Who was breaking away from the pack
Who was only a stranger at home
Who was ground down in the end
Who was found dead on the phone
Who was dragged down by the stone.

_
...for whatever reason the site I copied it from doesn't like apostrophes.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love Depeche Mode. So, yeah, enjoy some lyrics to a song of theirs I like that isn't "Enjoy the Silence." Its "Policy of Truth"

You had something to hide
Should have hidden it, shouldn't you
Now you're not satisfied
With what you're being put through

It's just time to pay the price
For not listening to advice
And deciding in your youth
On the policy of truth

Things could be so different now
It used to be so civilized
You will always wonder how
It could have been if you'd only lied

It's too late to change events
It's time to face the consequence
For delivering the proof
In the policy of truth

Never again
Is what you swore
The time before
Never again
Is what you swore
The time before

Now you're standing there tongue tied
You'd better learn your lesson well
Hide what you have to hide
And tell what you have to tell
You'll see your problems multiplied
If you continually decide
To faithfully pursue
The policy of truth

Never again 
Is what you swore
The time before


----------



## ITALIANCARNE (Nov 14, 2003)

Donating My Body To Science by Heaven's To Betsy:

i know how you look at the world
i know how you look at the world
everything can be explained by forms and charts and numbers
everything i feel is explained

it's a chemical formula
i hold these secrets inside of me
it's a chemical formula
i hold these secrets inside of me

if you dissect it you can control it
if you can name it then you can own it
i don't wanna play operation anymore
i'm tired of ending up with my organs on your floor

it's a chemical formula
i hold these secrets inside of me
it's a chemical formula
i hold these secrets inside of me

you want to diagram my heart
is it so that you will know how to take it apart
if you want to know what i feel
you could never just ask me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Must be getting early, clocks are running late.
Paint my love a morning sky, its all cold.
Dawn is breaking everywhere, light a candle, curse the glare
Draw the curtains I dont care, but its all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

I see youve got your list out, say your piece and kiss off.
Guess I get the gist of it, but its all right
Oh well anyway, sorry that you feel that way.
Every silver linings got a touch of grey
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

Its a lesson to me, the ablers and the beggars and the thieves
The abcs we all think of, try to win a little love.

I know the rent is in arrears, the dog has not been fed in years
Its even worse than it appears, but its all right

Cow is giving kerosene, kid cant read at seventeen
The words he knows are all obscene, but its all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

Shoe is on the hand that fits, thats all there really is to it
Whistle through your teeth and spit, but its all right

Oh well a touch of grey, kinda suits you anyway,
Thats all I had to say, but its all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

Its a lesson to me, the devils and the east and the free
The abcs we all must face, try to save a little grace.

We will get by, we will get by
We will get by, we will survive.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

go ahead
like i said
enough
don't forget about me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The sky holds all our wishes
The dish ran away with the spoon
Chimney smoke ties the roofs to the sky
There's a hole overhead
It's only the moon

Will there ever be a tree
Grown from the seeds I've sown
Life is a path lit only by the light of those I've loved
By the light of those I love

Life's a path lit only by the light of those I've loved
By the light of those I love


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_I'll be ctrl-alt-deleting your face with no reservations._


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

dax said:


> Elliot Smith -between the bars
> from good will hunting
> 
> drink up, baby, stay up all night
> ...


jesus, even reading that first line makes my chest hurt. his lyrics and voice are so emotional and almost painful to listen to, but in a good way. just reminds me of bad times in my life.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I will light the match this morning, so I won't be alone
Watch as she lies silent, for soon night will be gone
I will stand arms outstretched, pretend I'm free to roam
I will make my way through one more day in hell...


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

She looks like the real thing
She tastes like the real thing
My fake plastic love.
But I can't help the feeling
I could blow through the ceiling
If I just turn and run.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> jesus, even reading that first line makes my chest hurt. his lyrics and voice are so emotional and almost painful to listen to, but in a good way. just reminds me of bad times in my life.


Yea..I love that song, I listen to it all the time. I can really relate to it. It's def one of my favorite songs.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Oasis- the importance of being idle

I sold my soul for the second time
'Cause the man He don't pay me
I begged my landlord for some more time
He said "Son, the bills are waiting"
My best friend called me the other night
He said "Man - are you crazy"
My girlfriend told me to get a life
She said "Boy - you're lazy"
But I don't mind
As long as there's a bed beneath the stars that shine
I'll be fine, if you give me a minute, a man's got a limit
I can't get a life if my heart's not in it
Hey Hey

I don't mind
As long as there's a bed beneath the stars that shine
I'll be fine, if you give me a minute, a man's got a limit
I can't get a life if my heart's not in it
Hey Hey 

I lost my faith in the summer time
'Cause it don't stop raining
The sky all day is as black as night
But I'm not complaining
I begged my doctor for one more line
He said "Son - words fail me"
It ain't no place to be killing time
I guess, I'm just lazy

BUT I don't mind
As long as there's a bed beneath the stars that shine
I'll be fine, if you give me a minute, a man's got a limit
I can't get a life if my heart's not in it
Hey Hey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chris Knight

There ought to be a town somewhere
Named for how I feel
Yeah I could be the mayor down there
And say ‘welcome to sorryville’
It wouldn’t be on a map no where
You might say that it don’t exist
But if you make enough wrong turns
It’d be hard to miss
There ought to a bridge somewhere they could dedicate to me
I'd probably come to the ceremony with a can of gasoline
Walk on over to the other side 
Where I'd light a match
Sit and stare through the smoke and flames and wonder how I'm gonna get back
Why do I do the things I do?
Was I born this way or am I self made fool?
I shoot the lights and I curse the dark
I need your love but I break your heart
And I know the words that’ll bring you back but
But I don’t say nothing as I watch you pack
I had to work to become the jerk I've come to be
It ain’t easy being me
There oughta be a side show "act"
For freaks like me
I could be the star of the show w/ my name on the marquee
In a room with a big red button that says ‘danger do not touch’
Twice a day I'd mash it down and you can watch me self-destruct
Why do I do the things I do
Was I born this way or am I self made fool
I shoot the lights and I curse the dark
I need your love but I break your heart
And I know the words to get you back but
But I don’t say nothing as I watch you pack
I had to work to become the jerk i’ve come to be
It ain’t easy being me
It ain’t easy being me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

All my pieces set me free...human devices set me free...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*This time, I wonder what it feels like
To find the one in this life, the one we all dream of
But dreams just aren't enough
So I'll be waiting for the real thing, I'll know it by the feeling
The moment when we're meeting, will play out like a scene
Straight off the silver screen
So I'll be holding my own breath, right up 'til the end
Until that moment when, I find the one that I'll spend forever with

Cause nobody wants to be the last one there
Cause everyone wants to feel like someone cares
Someone to love with my life in their hands
There's gotta be somebody for me like that
Cause nobody wants to do it on their own
And everyone wants to know they're not alone
There's somebody else that feels the same somewhere
There's gotta be somebody for me out there

Tonight, out on the street, out in the moonlight
And dammit this feels too right, it's just like deja vu
Me standing here with you
So I'll be holding my own breath, could this be the end
Is it that moment when, I find the one that I'll spend forever with

Cause nobody wants to be the last one there
Cause everyone wants to feel like someone cares
Someone to love with my life in their hands
There's gotta be somebody for me like that
Cause nobody wants to do it on their own
And everyone wants to know they're not alone
There's somebody else that feels the same somewhere
There's gotta be somebody for me out there

You can't give up, looking for a diamond in the rough
You never know, when it shows up, make sure you're holding on
Cause it could be the one, the one you're waiting on
Cause nobody wants to be the last one there
And everyone wants to feel like someone cares
Someone to love with my life in their hands
There's gotta be somebody for me, ohhh

Nobody wants to do it on their own
And everyone wants to know they're not alone
There's somebody else that feels the same somewhere
There's gotta be somebody for me out there
Nobody wants to be the last one there
Cause everyone wants to feel like someone cares
There's somebody else that feels the same somewhere
There's gotta be somebody for me out there

-Nickelback - Gotta be somebody*_


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Just a small town girl, livin in a lonely world
> She took the midnight train goin anywhere
> Just a city boy, born and raised in south detroit
> He took the midnight train goin anywhere
> ...


Journey - Don't Stop believing. If I didn't know these lyrics, I could not in good conscience call myself musically inclined. This is probably the best song ever written.

My independence is calling my name
A doubtful voice divides my faith
My independence only agitates
An unsure choice I can't embrace
You'd have to carve me,
Carve me from stone
Right to the bone or
I'll end up alone
Playing the role
Of someone in control

Why do I rush to slow down
Why do I rush to slow down everything
Why do I rush to slow down
Why do I rush to slow down everything

Will the dice ever roll
Will I ever know
Will the plot ever twist
Or will I still resist
I'm playing the part of a lost realist

My independence is turning the page
Tomorrow comes we start to fade
My independence only complicates
It's not enough to meet half way

You'd have to carve me
Carve me from stone
Right to the bone
Or we'll end up alone
Playing the role
Of someone in control

Why do I rush to slow down
Why do I rush to slow down everything
Why do I rush to slow down
Why do I rush to slow down everything

With the ties that were wrong
With the lie I belong
Will the Plot ever twist
Or will I still resist
I'm playing the part of a lost realist

I only keep what I give away
I only keep what I give away

Why do I rush to slow down
Why do I rush to slow down everything
Why do I rush to slow down
Why do I rush to slow down everything

With the ties that were wrong
With the lie I belong
Will the plot ever twist
Or will I still resist
I'm playing the part of a lost realist

Why do I rush to slow down
Why do I rush to slow down everything
Why do I rush to slow down

Trapt - Lost Realist


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

rock and roll disco or soul whatever’s on the dance floor i love the way the whole room sways when you walk through the door
and i can’t hide my love … i look at you on the edge of the room the starlight in your eyes i love the way it illuminates the tragedies inside … like every kiss you had was faulted and every lie they told was clean and as we’re standing in the middle of a mess we’ll know exactly what we need … so why don’t we crawl into the night leave all our fears and faults behind cause i want to love you right won’t care in the morning if it was just for the night … lies and love you never dreamed of failing out your fate take my hand i understand now we can blow this place and you can prove your love … and every kiss you’ll give is perfect and every truth i’ll tell is clean and as we’re lying in the middle of a mess we’ll know exactly what we mean … so why don’t we crawl into the night leave all our fears and faults behind cause i want to love you right won’t care in the morning if anyone else thinks it’s alright … i’ll give you what you need if you just come with me


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

He said wash your breasts, I dont want to be unclean
He said please take those dirty pillows away from me


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Little by little the wheels of your life have slowly fallen off. 
Oasis.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

So if you pass me by
Three hearts will break in two
Cause me, myself and I
Are all in love with you


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

If I could kill anything
might be memory
might be you


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you can't dig me you can't dig nothin'
do you want the real thing, or are you just talkin'? 
do you understand? 
i'm your garbageman.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

They whispered of waves of angst
creeping up to the coast of her collapsible heart 
Not even a whirlwind of laughter 
could sweep away the sadness in her smile 
The chatter revolved around the mockery
that shook her soul and threatened to break it away
They could almost see the pieces sneaking up 
and slipping down her skin. 
That girl couldn't hide the real wreck.


She was a natural - disaster. 
The rush of the storm gets their hearts beating faster. 
But after all, she built the walls. 
Now they're crashing against her shield of blue.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

and you claim these words as your own
but I've read well, and I've heard them said
a hundred times, maybe less, maybe more


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_In the day we sweat it out in the streets of a runaway American dream
At night we ride through mansions of glory in suicide machines
Sprung from cages out on highway 9,
Chrome wheeled, fuel injected
and steppin' out over the line
Baby this town rips the bones from your back
It's a death trap, it's a suicide rap
We gotta get out while we're young
'Cause tramps like us, baby we were born to run

Wendy let me in I wanna be your friend
I want to guard your dreams and visions
Just wrap your legs 'round these velvet rims
and strap your hands across my engines
Together we could break this trap
We'll run till we drop, baby we'll never go back
Will you walk with me out on the wire
'Cause baby I'm just a scared and lonely rider
But I gotta find out how it feels
I want to know if love is wild
girl I want to know if love is real

Beyond the Palace hemi-powered drones scream down the boulevard
The girls comb their hair in rearview mirrors
And the boys try to look so hard
The amusement park rises bold and stark
Kids are huddled on the beach in a mist
I wanna die with you Wendy on the streets tonight
In an everlasting kiss

The highway's jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive
Everybody's out on the run tonight
but there's no place left to hide
Together Wendy we'll live with the sadness
I'll love you with all the madness in my soul
Someday girl I don't know when
we're gonna get to that place
Where we really want to go
and we'll walk in the sun
But till then tramps like us
baby we were born to run_


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

_Storming angrily down the street
Amongst the dirt, the ****, the grime, the slime
Breathing dirty exhaust fumes
Seeing all the ugly humans_


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

work it harder make it better do it faster makes us stronger


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You knew about this 
With your head in your hands 
All along 
I was the puppet 
I was the puppet


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't damn me
When I speak a piece of my mind
'Cause silence isn't golden
When I'm holding it inside
'Cause I've been where I have been
An I've seen what I have seen
I put the pen to the paper
'Cause it's all a part of me


Be it a song or casual conversation
To hold my tongue speaks
Of quiet reservations
Your words once heard
They can place you in a faction
My words may disturb
But at least there's a reaction


Sometimes I wanna kill
Sometimes I wanna die
Sometimes I wanna destroy
Sometimes I wanna cry
Sometimes I could get even
Sometimes I could give up
Sometimes I could give
Sometimes I never give a ****


It's only for a while
I hope you understand
I never wanted this to happen
Didn't want to be a man
So I hid inside my world
I took what I could find
I cried when I was lonely
I fell down when I was blind


But don't damn me
When I speak a piece of my mind
'Cause silence isn't golden
When I'm holding it inside
'Cause I've been where I have been
An I've seen what I have seen
I put the pen to the paper
'Cause it's all a part of me


How can I ever satisfy you
An how can I ever make you see
That deep inside we're all somebody
An it don't matter who you wanna be
But now I gotta smile I hope you comprehend
For this man can say it happened
'Cause this child has been condemned
So I stepped into your world
I kicked you in the mind
An I'm the only witness
To the nature of my crime


But look at what we've done
To the innocent and young
Whoa listen to who's talking
'Cause we're not the only ones
The trash collected by the eyes
And dumped into the brain
Said it tears into our conscious thoughts
You tell me who's to blame


I know you don't wanna hear me cryin'
An I know you don't wanna hear me deny
That your satisfaction lies in your illusion
But your delusions are yours and not mine
We take for granted we know the whole story
We judge a book by its cover
And read what we want
Between selected lines


Don't hail me
An don't idolize the ink
Or I've failed in my attentions
Can you find the missing link
Your only validation is living your own life
Vicarious existence is a ****ing waste of time
So I send this song to the offended
I said what I meant and I've never pretended
As so many others do intending just to please
If I damned your point of view
Could you turn the other cheek


But don't damn me
When I speak a piece of my mind
'Cause silence isn't golden
When I'm holding it inside
'Cause I've been where I have been
An I've seen what I have seen
I put the pen to the paper
'Cause it's all a part of me
Don't damn me
I said don't damn me
I said don't hail me
Don't damn me


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Running.
Scrambling.
Flying.
Rolling.
Turning.
Diving.
Going in again.
Run.
Live to fly.
Fly to live.
Do or die.
Run.
Live to fly.
Fly to live.
Aces high.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

_I smash my face on the windowpane
I'm smashing my face on the windowpane
I'm smashing my face against the windowpane_


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[Chorus][Moka Only]
"It's all in your head, you need to unwind
You're losing your grip, the paranoia never ends
It's all in your head, what you see in your mind
There's no reason to trip, the paranoia never ends"

Artist: Swollen Members | Album: Heavy | Song: Paranoia


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to see if you will remember the times I've tried to stick you together


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I do, I do I do I do I do I do.


I do I do I do I do I do - ABBA


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm the next step
Waiting in the wings
I'm an animal
trapped in your hot car
I am all the days
that you choose to ignore

You are all I need
You're all I need
I'm in the middle of your picture
Lying in the leaves

I am a moth
who just wants to share your light
I'm just an insect trying
to get out of the night
I am still with you
because there are no others

You are all I need
You're all I need

♥ Radiohead


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

A-well-a, everybody's heard about the bird
B-b-b bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, don't you know about the bird
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a

A-well-a, everybody's heard about the bird
Bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, don't you know about the bird
Well, everybody's talking about the bird
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird

Surfin' bird
Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb, aaah

Pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa
Pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow

Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Oom-oom-oom-oom-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-oom-oom-oom
Oom-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-a-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Papa-oom-oom-oom-oom-ooma-mow-mow
Oom-oom-oom-oom-ooma-mow-mow
Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Well, don't you know about the bird
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word

Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

For too long now
There were secrets in my mind
For too long now
There were things I should have said
In the darkness
I was stumbling for the door
To find a reason
To find the time, the place, the hour

Waiting for the winter sun
And the cold light of day
The misty ghost of childhood fears
The pressure is building
And I can't stay away

I throw myself into the sea
Release the wave
Let it wash over me
To face the fear
I once believed
The tears of the dragon
For you and for me

Where I was
I had wings that couldn't fly
Where I was
I had tears I couldn't cry
My emotions
Frozen in an icy lake
I couldn't feel them
Until the ice began to break

I have no power over this
You know I'm afraid
The walls I built are crumbling
The water is moving
I'm slipping away


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Just because every time this song comes on the radio I feel the need to yell out that they make no sense.

In my eyes
Indisposed
In disguise
As no one knows
Hides the face
Lies the snake
The sun
In my disgrace
Boiling heat
Summer stench
neath the black
The sky looks dead
Call my name
Through the cream
And Ill hear you
Scream again

Black hole sun
Wont you come
And wash away the rain
Black hole sun
Wont you come
Wont you come

Stuttering
Cold and damp
Steal the warm wind
Tired friend
Times are gone
For honest men
And sometimes
Far too long
For snakes
In my shoes
A walking sleep
And my youth
I pray to keep
Heaven send
Hell away
No one sings
Like you
Anymore

Hang my head
Drown my fear
Till you all just
Disappear

"Black Hole Sun" - Soundgarden
I don't really like that song (used to give me a headache), which sucks since it kept me away from Soundgarden for so long (I like the rest of their songs).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Follow me into the desert
As thirsty as you are
Crack a smile and cut your mouth
And drown in alcohol
cause down below the truth is lying
Beneath the riverbed
So quench yourself and drink the water
That flows below her head

Oh no there she goes
Out in the sunshine the sun is mine

I shot my love today would you cry for me
I lost my head again would you lie for me
I left her in the sand just a burden in my hand
I lost my head again would you cry for me


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Why does it always seem 
that you have got something else 
that you would much rather do-


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_You're beautiful but your soul is cold and dead
Angelic, but a demon fills your head
The heaven that you promised life could be
Was a deadly blend of hell and ecstacy

God you are so beautiful
Til' I looked in your eyes

Now I know you're so ugly
I know you're so ugly on the inside
I know you're so ugly
So beautiful but ugly on the inside
On the inside

So beautiful but ice runs through your veins
Slowly draining all my life away
Perfection in a shell devoid of life
You leave a trail of broken dreams behind

God you are so beautiful
Til' I looked in your eyes

Now I know you're so ugly
I know you're so ugly on the inside
I know you're so ugly
So beautiful but ugly on the inside
On the inside

Beautiful
So Beautiful
Beautiful
Til' I looked in your eyes
Beautiful
So Beautiful
So Beautiful til' I looked in your eyes

Now I know you're so ugly
I know you're so ugly on the inside
I know you're so ugly
So beautiful but ugly
I know you're so ugly
So beautiful but ugly on the inside
On the inside
On the inside_
On the inside


----------



## Wowzers (Jan 14, 2009)

My neck , My back
Lick my ***** and my crack


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

---


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yur-not-da-ra-dat-dat
sick-lee-um-du-ra-dat-dat


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Wowzers said:


> My neck , My back
> Lick my ***** and my crack


Used brilliantly in a gag on _Lucky Louie_.
------
_

I suppose I'm not too threatening presently but...
Wait 'til I start Nautilus._


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

N n n n n n nineteen!

Nineteen - Paul Hardcastle


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

_I don't like your ****ed-up bunch of
Gentle fellows, my dear
I don't like those stupid people 
With their well-brushed hair
I don't like your well-dressed friends
When they talk about their problems
With that kind of small talk 
They feel good
But they are fools_


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Send me forwards, say my feelings
But all the signals, send me reeling
Jigsaw Feeling 
One day I'm feeling total
the next I'm split in two
My eyes are doing somersaults
staring at my shoe


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hope you never lose your sense of wonder 
You get your fill to eat 
But always keep that hunger 
May you never take one single breath for granted 
God forbid love ever leave you empty handed 
I hope you still feel small 
When you stand by the ocean 
Whenever one door closes, I hope one more opens 
Promise me you'll give faith a fighting chance 

And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance 
I hope you dance 
I hope you dance


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Clouds hide from the sun
then the light runs from the day
Your eyes don't care what they see
they don't want your tears anyway
your mind sings to the pillow
and the songs from the wound
come out from your graffiti cage
were all waiting for you

Your a dream, what a god, seriously when are you gonna start?
they say love is only for suckers, suckers, bloodsuckers
love is only for suckers, suckers, bloodsuckers...oooooooo


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Death Letter- White Stripes (cover)

I got a letter this morning 
What do you reckon it read?
It said the gal you love is dead
I got a letter this morning
What do you reckon it read?

Said "Hurry, Hurry because the gal you love is dead"
Well I packed up my suitcase 
I took off down the road
When I got there she was layin' on the cooling board
I packed up my suitcase 
And I took off down the road 
When I got there she was layin' on the cooling board

It looked like ten thousand people standing around the burial ground
I didn't know I loved her 'till they began to let her down
Looked like ten thousand people standing on the burial ground
I didn't know that I loved her 'till they began to let her down

You know it's so hard to love 
Someone that don't love you
Won't get satisfaction
Don't care what you do
So hard to love 
Someone that don't love you

Don't look like satisfaction 
Don't care what you do

Well I got up this morning
The break of day
Just hugging the pillows
She used to lay

Got up this morning
The break of day
Just hugging the pillows
Where my baby used to lay


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Rejection is one thing
but rejection from a fool
is cruel


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I know the pieces fit
Cause I watched them fall away..


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Growing conspiracy
Everyone is after me
Frayed ends of sanity
Hear them calling....
Hear them calling me....


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_I am the very model of a modern Major-General,
I've information vegetable, animal, and mineral,
I know the kings of England, and I quote the fights historical
From Marathon to Waterloo, in order categorical;
I'm very well acquainted, too, with matters mathematical,
I understand equations, both the simple and quadratical,
About binomial theorem I'm teeming with a lot o' news,
With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse.

I'm very good at integral and differential calculus;
I know the scientific names of beings animalculous:
In short, in matters vegetable, animal and mineral,
I am the very model of a modern Major-General.

I know our mythic history, King Arthur's and Sir Caradoc's;
I answer hard acrostics, I've a pretty taste for paradox,
I quote in elegiacs all the crimes of Heliogabalus,
In conics I can floor peculiarities parabolous;
I can tell undoubted Raphaels from Gerard Dows and Zoffanies,
I know the croaking chorus from The Frogs of Aristophanes!
Then I can hum a fugue of which I've heard the music's din afore,
And whistle all the airs from that infernal nonsense Pinafore.

Then I can write a washing bill in Babylonic cuneiform,
And tell you every detail of Caractacus' uniform:
In short, in matters vegetable, animal, and mineral,
I am the very model of a modern Major-General.

In fact, when I know what is meant by "mamelon" and "ravelin",
When I can tell at sight a Mauser rifle from a javelin,
When such affairs as sorties and surprises I'm more wary at,
And when I know precisely what is meant by "commissariat",
When I have learnt what progress has been made in modern gunnery,
When I know more of tactics than a novice in a nunnery--
In short, when I've a smattering of elemental strategy--
You'll say a better Major-General never sat a-gee.

For my military knowledge, though I'm plucky and adventury,
Has only been brought down to the beginning of the century;
But still, in matters vegetable, animal, and mineral,
I am the very model of a modern Major-General.
_


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ Very good. But can you sing it?


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Wake me up when September ends.

Dum-da-dum.
dum-du-dum...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Oh no...here it comes again.
Can't remember when we came so close to love before.
Hold on...good things never last.
Nothings in the past.
It always seems to come again.
Again and again and again

Cry out to legions of the brave
Time again to save us from the jackals of the street
Ride out, protectors of the realm
Capatins at the helm, sail across the sea of lights

Circles and rings, dragons and kings
Weaving a charm and a spell
Blessed by the night, holy and bright
Called by the toll of the bell

Bloodied angels fast descending
Moving on a never-bending light
Phantom figures free forever
Out of shadows, shining ever-bright

Neon knights!
Neon knights! all right!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Laughing like children, living like lovers. Rolling like thunder under the covers. (Oh, Elton) 
And I guess that's why they call it the blues.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I know this chick she lives down on Melrose
She ain't satisfied without some pain
Friday night is goin' up inside her...again
Well crack the whip
'Cause that b*tch is just insane
I'm serious

She's pretty tied up
Hangin' upside down
She's pretty tied up
An you can ride her
She's pretty tied up
Hangin' upside down
I can't tell you she's the right one


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The truth is the truth hurts don't you agree 
It's harder to live with the truth about you 
Than to live with the lies about me


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm just trying to tell you
What you'll come up against
If you venture from my side
If you think you're so mature
You will end up in a field
You will be someone's manure
Mushrooms growing from your back
Feeding some damn carrion bird
Do you want to contribute
To the corruption of the world?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

At first I was afraid
I was petrified
I kept thinking
I could never live without you by my side
But then I spent so many nights
Just thinking how you'd done me wrong
And I grew strong
I learned how to get along


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

is it really that important that i settle down
does it really even matter that i have my doubts
i search for the one who needs
i reach for the one who bleeds like me


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

If there's one thing you can say
About Mankind
There's nothing kind about man
You can drive out nature with a pitch fork
But it always comes roaring back again

Misery's the River of the World
Misery's the River of the World
Everybody Row! Everybody Row!
Misery's the River of the World
Misery's the River of the World
Everybody Row! Everybody Row!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

No escaping pain
You belong to me
Clinging on to life
By the skin o my teeth


By Megadeth


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Danger in the rearview mirror, there's trouble in the wind
Badness bringing up the rear, the menace is loose again
She looks so ****ing good, so sexy and so frail
Something got the bite on me, I'm goin' straight to hell

(And now we're wasting time) Now we're wasting time
(Same ol' pickup lines) Same ol' pickup lines
And you keep tryin', (Wow!) don't waste time

Ow, come back to your senses baby, we can come to terms
I can almost t-taste it, it burns
You'd be sittin' pretty but you try to take the fifth
Wearin' out my welcome, guess I better save my breath. Wow!

(And now we're wastin' time) Now we're wastin' time
(Same ol' pickup lines) Same ol' pickup lines
(And you keep tryin') Buddy you keep tryin'
Don't waste time

Get-get-get-get-get out and push
Get-get-get-get-get out and push
Get-get-get-get-get out and push
Get-get-get-get-get out and push


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I will not be pushed
I will not be stamped defiled
I will not be crushed
I am not your only child

I am not a freak
object of your own desire
I am not ashamed
I am not an alibi


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

We're The Chipmunks,
C-H-I-P-M-U-N-K.
We're The Chipmunks,
Gauranteed to brighten your day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You like to hurt me
You know that you do
You like to think in some way
That it's me and not you
(But we know that isn't true)

You like to have me
Jump and be good
But I don't want to do it
You don't know why I don't act
The way you think I should

You thought they'd make me
Behave and submit
What were you thinking
'Cause I don't forget

You don't know why
I won't give in
To hell with the pressure
I'm not caving in
You know that I got
Under your skin
You sold your soul
But I won't let you win

You talk too much
You say I do
Difference is nobody cares about you

You've got all the answers
You know everything
Why nobody asked you
It's a mystery to me


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Did you think this would be easy my friend?
Did you think it's come to this our bitter end?
Killed the magic, sucked the life out
Buried me under the blame
Follow me down to this our bitter end


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Where I was
I had wings that couldn't fly
Where I was
I had tears I couldn't cry
My emotions
Frozen in an icy lake
I couldn't feel them
Until the ice began to break

I have no power over this
You know I'm afraid
The walls I built are crumbling
The water is moving
I'm slipping away


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

It started with a low light
Next thing I knew they ripped me from my bed
And then they took my blood type
It left a strange impression in my head
You know that I was hoping
That I could leave this starcrossed world behind
But when they cut me open
I guess I changed my mind
And you know I might
Have just flown too far from the floor this time
Cause they calling me by my name
And the zipping white light beams
Disregarding the bombs and satellites

That was the turning point
That was one lonely night

The starmaker says it ain't so bad
The dreammaker's gonna make you mad
The spaceman says everybody look down!
It's all in your mind

Now I'm back at home and
I’m looking forward to this life I live
You know it's going to haunt me
So hesitation to this life I give
You think you might cross over
You're caught between the devil and the deep blue sea
You better look it over
Before you make that leap

And you know I'm fine, but I hear those voices at night
Sometimes, they justify my claim
And the public don’t dwell on my transmission
Cause It wasn’t televised

But it was the turning point
O what a lonely night

The starmaker says it ain't so bad
The dreammaker's gonna make you mad
The spaceman says everybody look down!
It's all in your mind

The starmaker says it ain't so bad
The dreammakers's gonna make you mad
The spaceman says everybody look down!
It's all in your mind

My global position systems are vocally addressed
They said the nile used to run from east to west
They said the nile used to run… from east to west

I'm fine,
but I hear those voices at night
Sometimes...

The starmaker says it ain't so bad
The dreammaker's gonna make you mad
The spaceman says everybody look down!
It's all in your mind

The starmaker says it ain't so bad
The dreammaker's gonna make you mad
The spaceman says everybody look down!
It's all in your mind

It's all in my mind
It's all in my mind
It's all in my mind
It's all in my mind
It's all in my mind
It's all in my... mind


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Lost in the darkness, hoping for a sign
Instead there is only silence,
Can't you hear my screams?
Never stop hoping,
Need to know where you are
But one thing's for sure,
You're always in my heart

I'll find you somewhere
I'll keep on trying until my dying day
I just need to know whatever has happened,
The truth will free my soul

Lost in the darkness, try to find your way home
I want to embrace you and never let you go
Almost hope you're in heaven so no one can hurt your soul
Living in agony 'cause I just do not know
Where you are

I'll find you somewhere
I'll keep on trying until my dying day
I just need to know whatever has happened,
The truth will free my soul

Wherever you are, I won't stop searching
Whatever it takes, need to know

I'll find you somewhere
I'll keep on trying until my dying day
I just need to know whatever has happened,
The truth will free my soul

(Somewhere, Within Temptation)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was looking back on my life
And all the things I've done to me
I'm still looking for the answers
I'm still searching for the key
The wreckage of my past keeps haunting me
It just won't leave me alone
I still find it all a mystery
Could it be a dream?
The Road To Nowhere leads to me


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Eiffel Tower and the Taj Mahal are mine to see on clear days
You thought that I would need a crystal ball to see right through the haze

Well, here's a poke at you
You're gonna choke on it too
You're gonna lose that smile
Beacuse all the while

I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles
And miles and miles and miles and miles

I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey you caught me in a coma
And I don't think I wanna
Ever come back to this...world again
Kinda like it in a coma
'Cause no one's ever gonna
Oh, make me come back to this...
world again
Now I feel as if I'm floating away
I can't feel all the pressure
And I like it this way
But my body's callin'
My body's callin'
Won't ya come back to this...
world again
Suspended deep in a sea of black
I've got the light at the end
I've got the bones on the mast
Well I've gone sailin',
I've gone sailin'
I could leave so easily


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Spill
My ashes to the wind
Ghosts
Can gather what they've found
Now
We can struggle in the web
We can struggle


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

A moon beam through the prune In June
Reveals your chest 
I see your lovely beans
And in that magic go-kart I bite your neck
The cheese I have for you, my dear
Is real and very new

New cheese!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Taught by the powers that preach over me
I can hear their empty reasons
I wouldn't listen, I learned how to fight
I opened up my mind to treason


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

My loony bun is fine Benny Lava!
Minor bun engine made Benny Lava!
Anybody need this sign? Benny Lava!
You need a bun to bite Benny Lava!






:heart BENNY LAVA!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I warned you then and I'm warning you now
If you mess with me you're playing with fire
Winds of change that are fanning the flames
Will carry you to your funeral pyre


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Love is forever - as I lie awake
Beside you
I believed - there's no heaven
No hideaway - for the lonely

But I was wrong - crazy
It's gotta be strong
It's gotta be right

Only wanted to stay a while
Only wanted to play a while
Then you taught me to fly like a bird

Baby - thought I'd died and gone to heaven
Such a night I never had before
Thought I'd died and gone to heaven
Cause what I got there ain't no cure for

Ooo it's so easy
What you do to me all night angel
I never loved - I swear to God
Never needed no one, 'til you came along

Here I come baby
It's gotta be strong - it's gotta be right
Only wanted to stay awhile
Only wanted to play awhile
Then you taught me to fly like a bird

Baby - thought I'd died and gone to heaven
Such a night I never had before
Thought I'd died and gone to heaven
Cause what I got there ain't no cure for

I feel fast asleep - I feel drunk
I dream the sweetest dreams
Never wanna wake up

Never thought it could be this way
No doubt about it - can't live without it
Never thought it could be this good
You made love to me - the way it oughta be


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Staring through the portals 
Of a darkened soul
Where no light seems to shine
Dismal stares of sadness 
Seep from you
Your frustration undefined
Help me 
Reach into your mind
Let me see what I can find


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

As she walks in the room, scented and torn
Hesitating once more
And as i take on my self 
And the bitterness I've felt.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hey I'm your life
I'm the one who takes you there
Hey I'm your life
I'm the one who cares
They, They betray
I'm your only true friend now
They, They'll betray
I'm forever there

I'm your dream, make you real
I'm your eyes when you must steal
I'm your pain when you can't feel
Sad but true

I'm your dream, mind astray
I'm your eyes while you're away
I'm your pain while you repay
You know it's sad but true, sad but true

You, You're my mask
You're my cover, my shelter
You, You're my mask
You're the one who's blamed
Do, Do my work
Do my dirty work, scapegoat
Do, Do my deeds
For you're the one who's shamed

I'm your dream, make you real
I'm your eyes when you must steal
I'm your pain when you can't feel
Sad but true

I'm your dream, mind astray
I'm your eyes while you're away
I'm your pain while you repay
You know it's sad but true,sad but true

I'm your dream,
I'm your eyes,
I'm your pain

I'm your dream
I'm your eyes
I'm your pain

You know it's sad but true

Hate, I'm your hate
I'm your hate when you want love
Pay, Pay the price
Pay for nothing's fair

Hey, I'm your life
I'm the one who took you there
Hey, I'm your life
And I no longer care

I'm your dream, make you real
I'm your eyes when you must steal
I'm your pain when you can't feel
Sad but true

I'm your truth, telling lies
I'm your reasoned alibis
I'm inside open your eyes
I'm you

Sad but true*


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

You know I didn't mean
What I just said
But my God woke up
On the wrong side of his bed
And it just don't matter now

Cos little by little
We gave you everything
You ever dreamed of
Little by little
The wheels of your life
Have slowly fallen off
Little by little
You have to give it all in all your life
And all the time I just ask myself why
You're really here


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I’m looking for some comfort here
On these golden streets of hell
No one seems to notice me
Crying through my sunshine shell


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Set me free why dont cha babe
Get out of my life why dont cha babe
cause you dont really love me
You just keep me hangin on

Set me free why dont cha babe
Get out of my life why dont cha babe
You dont really need me
But you keep me hangin on

Why do you keep a comin around
Playing with my heart
Why dont cha get out of my life
And let me make a brand new start
Let me get over you
The way youve gotten over me yeah

You say although we broke up
You still just wanna be friends
But how can we still be friends
When seeing you only breaks my heart again

Get out, get out of my life
And let me sleep at night
cos you dont really love me
You just keep me hangin on

You say you still care for me
But your heart and soul needs to be free
And now that youve got your freedom
You wanna still hold on to me
You dont want me for yourself
So let me find somebody else

Why dont cha be a man about it and set me free
Now you dont care a thing about me
Youre just using me - hey, abusing me
Get out, get out of my life
And let me sleep at night
cos you dont really love me
You just keep me hangin on
You dont really need me
You just keep me - hangin on


----------



## DeliriousLove (Mar 23, 2009)

Iron and Wine - Trapeze Swinger

Please, remember me
Fondly
I heard from someone you're still pretty
And then
They went on to say
That the pearly gates
Had some eloquent graffiti
Like 'We'll meet again'
And '**** the man'
And 'Tell my mother not to worry'
And angels with their gray
Handshakes
Were always done in such a hurry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I'm so happy 'cause today
I found my friends
They're in my head
I'm so ugly, that's okay
'Cause so are you
Broke our mirrors
Sunday morning is everyday
For all I care
And I'm not scared
Light my candles, in a daze
'Cause I've found God

Yeaaaahhhhhhhh.....*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Some folks like water
Some folks like wine
But I like the taste
Of straight strychnine

You may think it's funny
That I like this stuff
But once you've tried it
You can't get enough


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

_Blackbird_ - Alter Bridge
The willow it weeps today
A breeze from the distance is calling your name
Unfurl your black wings and wait
Across the horizon it's coming to sweep you away
It's coming to sweep you away

[Chorus:]
Let the wind carry you home
Blackbird fly away
May you never be broken again

The fragile cannot endure
The wrecked and the jaded a place so impure
The static of this cruel world
Cause some birds to fly long before they've seen their day
Long before they've seen their day

[Chorus:]
Let the wind carry you home
Blackbird fly away
May you never be broken again

Beyond the suffering you've known
I hope you find your way
May you never be broken again

Ascend may you find no resistance
Know that you made such a difference
All you leave behind will live to the end
The cycle of suffering goes on
But memories of you stay strong
Someday I too will fly and find you again

[Chorus:]
Let the wind carry you home
Blackbird fly away
May you never be broken again

Beyond the suffering you've known
I hope you find your way
May you never be broken again
May you never be broken again


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yesterday has been and gone
Tomorrow will I find the sun
Or will it rain
Everybody's having fun
Except me, I'm the lonely one
I live in shame


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Probably the perfect song for how I'm feeling right about now. In fact Cornell wrote it to describe it.

Soundgarden - "Fell On Black Days" 
Whatsoever Ive feared has come to life
Whatsoever Ive fought off became my life
Just when everyday seemed to greet me with a smile
Sunspots have faded
And now Im doing time
Cause I fell on black days

Whomsoever Ive cured Ive sickened now
Whomsoever Ive cradled Ive put you down
I'm a search light soul they say
But I cant see it in the night
I'm only faking when I get it right
Cause I fell on black days
How would I know
That this could be my fate

So what you wanted to see good has made you blind
And what you wanted to be yours has made it mine
So don't you lock up something that you wanted to see fly
Hands are for shaking
No, not tying
No, not tying

I sure don't mind a change
But I fell on black days
How would I know
That this could be my fate


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

People think I'm insane
Because I am frowning all the time

All day long I think of things
But nothing seems to satisfy
Think I'll lose my mind
If I don't find something to pacify

Can you help me, occupy my brain?
Oh yeah!

I need someone to show me
The things in life that I can't find
I can't see the things that make true
Happiness, I must be blind

Make a joke and I will sigh
And you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness I cannot feel
And love to me is so unreal

And so as you hear these words
Telling you now of my state
I tell you to enjoy life
I wish I could but it's too late


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

After long enough of being alone
Everyone must face their share of loneliness
In my own time nobody knew
The pain I was goin' through
And waitin' was all my heart could do

Hope was all I had until you came
Maybe you can't see how much you mean to me
You were the dawn breaking the night
The promise of morning light
Filling the world surrounding me
When I hold you

Baby, Baby
Feels like maybe things will be all right
Baby, Baby
Your love's made me
Free as a song singin' forever

Only yesterday when I was sad
And I was lonely
You showed me the way to leave
The past and all its tears behind me
Tomorrow may be even brighter than today
Since I threw my sadness away
Only Yesterday

I have found my home here in your arms
Nowhere else on earth I'd really rather be
Life waits for us
Share it with me
The best is about to be
So much is left for us to see
When I hold you


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Katy Perry
I Kissed A Girl lyrics

"_This was never the way I planned
Not my intention
I got so brave, drink in hand
Lost my discretion
It's not what, I'm used to
Just wanna try you on
I'm curious for you
Caught my attention

I kissed a girl and I liked it
The taste of her cherry chapstick
I kissed a girl just to try it
I hope my boyfriend don't mind it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean I'm in love tonight
I kissed a girl and I liked it
I liked it

No, I don't even know your name
It doesn't matter,
You're my experimental game
Just human nature,
It's not what,
Good girls do
Not how they should behave
My head gets so confused
Hard to obey

I kissed a girl and I liked it
The taste of her cherry chap stick
I kissed a girl just to try it
I hope my boyfriend don't mind it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean I'm in love tonight
I kissed a girl and I liked it
I liked it,

Us girls we are so magical
Soft skin, red lips, so kissable
Hard to resist so touchable
Too good to deny it
Ain't no big deal, it's innocent

I kissed a girl and I liked it
The taste of her cherry chap stick
I kissed a girl just to try it
I hope my boyfriend don't mind it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean I'm in love tonight
I kissed a girl and I liked it
I liked it"_


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - The Red Carpet Grave

They call her
bulldozer speech demon
without distractions of hope
she makes the depression business
look surprisingly novel
And she's not just royal
allegedly loyal
Not unfaithful but she has no faith in me
Inhale the damage smoothly
paradise isn't lost
it was hiding all along.
There's the ones that you love
the ones that love you
the ones that make you come
The ones that make you come unglued
I can't turn my back on you
when you are walking away
Bottomless celebrity scar
staged circuses for schoolgirls
us boys are all dressed up like a
mediocre suicide omen
Here comes the red carpet grave
again and again and again
oh man
There's the ones that you love
the ones that love you
the ones that make you come
The ones that make you come unglued

I can't turn my back on you
when you are walking away
I can't turn my back on you
when you are walking away
Can't turn my back on you
when you are walking away
when you are walking away
There's the ones that you love
the ones that love you
the ones that make you come
The ones that make you come unglued
There's the ones that you love
the ones that love you
the ones that make you come
The ones that make you come unglued
It's easy to beat the system
had a hard time beating the symptoms...
had a hard time beating the symptoms...
I can't turn my back on you
can't turn my back on you
I can't turn my back on you
when you are walking away
Here comes the red carpet grave
again and again and again
Here comes the red carpet grave
again and again and again
oh man


----------



## Blondie789 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seether-Dazed and Abused

Amuse myself with pots of paint
Produce the demons within us
Pointless trials but don't be late
Cause someone's always pissed off
Disrespect me cause I'm ugly
Don't give me your stupid pity
There are no hands to tell
To tell the time
Master of my destination
Your selfish hands invade this time
And break through all of my fences


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

it's your life, do what you want
it's your life, and i'd love to say i couldn't care less
to tell you the truth you know, that i'd
love to say just something to you
it's my life, and for now, it's still a mess

don't waste your time asking me
'cause i feel fine
all the times i've been through this before made me
damn good at this

take your time, don't hurry back
ooh, but i didn't mean it
it's only pride that makes me say that

don't waste your time asking me
'cause i feel fine
all the times i've been through this before made me
damn good at this

i'm open to suggestion, but
only those i wan't to hear
whoa-whoa
cannot shed a single tear

don't waste your time asking me
'cause i feel fine
all the times i've been through this before made me
damn good at -- damn good at this


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I can see
by the look on your face
that you've got ringworm.
I'm very sorry but,
I have to tell you that
you've got ringworm.
It's a very common disease.
Actually, you're very luck to have
ringworm
'cause you may have
had somethin' else.
Oooh, aaahhh...
Uuunnnhhhaaahhnnn...
You've got ringworm.
Oooh-oooh, oooh, oooh-oooh, oooh, oooh-oooh....


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

They say misery loves company
we could start a company
and make misery

frustrated incorporated
i know just what you need
i might just have the thing
i know what you'd pay to see

put me outta my misery
i'd do it for you, would ya do it for me?
we will always be busy
making misery

we could build a factory
and make misery
we'll create the cure
we made the disease

frustrated incorporated
i know just what you need
i might just have the thing
i know what you'd pay to feel

put me outta my misery
all you suicide kings
and you drama queens
forever after happliy
making misery

did you satisfy your greed?
get what you need?
was it only envy, so empty


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I see the death and the disaster
There is no happy ever after


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

All last summer in case you dont recall
I was yours and you were mine forget it all
Is there a line that I could write
Sad enough to make you cry
All the lines you wrote to me were lies
The months roll past the love that you struck dead
Did you love me only in my head?
Things you said and did to me
Seemed to come so easily
The love I thought Id won you give for free
Whispers at the bus stop
I heard about nights out in the school yard
I found out about you
Rumors follow everywhere you go
Like when you left and I was last to know
Youre famous now and theres no doubt
In all the places you hang out
They know your name and know what youre about
Whispers at the bus stop
I heard about nights out in the school yard
I found out about you
Street lights blink on through the car window
I get the time too often on am radio
You know its all I think about
I write your name drive past your house
Your boyfriends over I watch your light go out
Whispers at the bus stop
I heard about nights out in the school yard
I found out about you


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Brand New - Jesus

Jesus Christ has a pretty face
The kind you'd find on someone that could save
If they don't put me away
It'll be a miracle

*Do you believe you're missing out
And everything good is happening somewhere else?*
But with nobody in your bed
The night's hard to get through

*And I will die all alone
And when I arrive, I won't know anyone*

*Well, Jesus Christ, I'm alone again
So what did You do those three days You were dead?
'Cuz this problem's gonna last
More than the weekend*

Well, Jesus Christ, I'm not scared to die
I'm a little bit scared of what comes after
Do I get the gold chariot?
Do I float through the ceiling?

Do I divide and fall apart?
'Cuz my bright is too sly to hold back all my dark
And the ship went down in sight of land
And at the gates does Thomas ask to see my hands?

I know you'll come in the night like a thief
But I've had some time alone to hold my lies
I know you think that I'm someone you can trust
But I'm scared I'll get scared and I swear I'll try to never give up

So do you think that we could work out a song
Some know that it's you and that it's over so I won't even try
I know you'll come for the people like me
But we all got wood and nails, we're tongue tied to a hating factory

Yeah, we all got wood and nails, we're tongue tied to a hating factory
Yeah, we all got wood and nails, and we sleep inside of this machine


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Tomorrow is here today, ones and zeros pave the way
Nothing's real but looks the same
The future's looking far too bright and I can never sleep at night
New creations just a click away

*Interaction from your chair, a social life not really there*
No one is who they say they are
Files and folders gone too far, pull the wire from your arm
Disconnection makes you lose your mind

We've created a monster, it's taking us down
We've created a monster, and we don't know how
We've created a monster, no will to be found
We've created a monster

Never will you leave your home, never knowing you're alone
*Shut in has become a way of life*
Business at the speed of light, a fast connection will change your life
Have I lost it, have I gone too far
I'm on the run, I'm on the take, but I bought into it, and it is all fake
I lost myself, now who am I
I am just a screen name and a new profile
I never dreamed that this would be the path I was meant to follow

I am in a trance, I am in a race
I am going nowhere in cyberspace
I lost myself, now who am I
I am now addicted to a life on the inside


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

_this lack of self control I fear is never ending..._


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

To remain objective
To a closer call
Secretly rejected
And to mediocrity fall
Caught on the downslopes of life

The patted shoulder remembers
The elbowed side resists
Encircled ad nauseum
An enemy to define ourselves
An enemy to refine our hate

Encouraging on the negative scale
Bent out of shape is the measuring norm
In words and in writing
No one knows my enemy like I do

A social repellent
(not) merely an adversary
Lost to the failing words
Kept the last of all
Understood glances
To work against


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

On a mission nowhere bound
Inhibitions underground
A shallow grave I have dug all by myself

And now I've been gone for so long
I can't remember who was wrong
All innocence is long gone
I pledge allegiance to a world of disbelief
Where I belong

A walking disaster
The son of all *******s
You regret you made me
It's too late to save me
(You regret you made me
It's too late to save me) 

This is a part of "Walking Disaster" by Sum 41. I feel a little pathetic, because, you know, it's Sum 41, but I can't help it. That song makes me so happy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extraordinary Machine - Fiona Apple

I certainly haven't been shopping for any new shoes
-And-
I certainly haven't been spreading myself around
I still only travel by foot and by foot, it's a slow climb,
But I'm good at being uncomfortable, so
I can't stop changing all the time

I notice that my opponent is always on the go
-And-
Won't go slow, so's not to focus, and I notice
He'll hitch a ride with any guide, as long as
They go fast from whence he came
- But he's no good at being uncomfortable, so
He can't stop staying exactly the same

If there was a better way to go then it would find me
I can't help it, the road just rolls out behind me
Be kind to me, or treat me mean
I'll make the most of it, I'm an extraordinary machine


----------



## The Storm (May 11, 2009)

Now, bikes around the world can stand alone without their owners
And I can get some cash on the side, but that's just a bonus
When underneath their helmets I will see their smiling faces
What joy it'll bring, piece of metal and a spring
_The kickstand song, Darren Hanlon_


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

And boys are so cold
They speak without meaning
The only time they talk is in their sleep
And girls are a bore
They touch without feeling
Their secrets always far too grim to keep
And up until now
You've lived in their shadows trying hard to please them
But they'll never change
As long as they're breathing

Thinking hurts and thoughts don't rhyme
To those of us who've never tried
To find a face behind our lipstick smiles
And as our pretty faces die
Our broken hearts will wonder why
The make-up just won't hide the scars of time 

And boys are so cruel
So don't let them find you tonight
And girls are so vain
So put them behind you tonight
I'll cast you a spell
A magic where everyone plays dead forever
And after tonight they'll never remind you

Thinking hurts and thoughts don't rhyme
To those of us who've never tried
To find a face behind our lipstick smiles
And as our pretty faces die
Our broken hearts will wonder why
The make-up just won't hide the scars of time

The Birthday Massacre - Play Dead


----------



## irvanm87 (May 7, 2009)

How long, how long will I slide
Separate my side; I don't,
I don't believe it's bad
Slittin' my throat 
it's all I ever...

I heard your voice through a photograph
I thought it up; it brought up the past
Once you know you can never go back
I've got to take it on the otherside

Centuries are what it meant to me
A cemetery where I marry the sea
Stranger things could never change my mind
I gotta take it on the otherside
Take it on the otherside

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

All we want is a headrush
All we want is to get out of our skin for a while
We have nothing to lose because we don't have anything
Anything we want anyway...
We used to hate people
Now we just make fun of them
It's more effective that way
We don't live
We just scratch on day to day
With nothing but matchbooks and
Sarcasm in our pockets
And all we are waiting for
Is for something worth waiting for
Let's admit america gets the celebrities we deserve
Let's stop saying "Don't quote me"
Because if no one quotes you
You probably haven't said a thing worth saying

"Dogma" - KMFDM


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Suicidal Renaissance song of the week:

In darkness let me dwell; the ground shall sorrow be,
The roof despair, to bar all cheerful light from me;
The walls of marble black, that moist'ned still shall weep;
My music, hellish jarring sounds, to banish friendly sleep.
Thus, wedded to my woes, and bedded in my tomb,
O let me dying live, till death doth come, till death doth come.

My dainties grief shall be, and tears my poison'd wine,
My sighs the air, through which my panting heart shall pine:
My robes my mind shall suit exceeding blackest night,
My study shall be tragic thoughts, sad fancy to delight.
Pale ghosts and frightful shades shall my acquaintance be:
O thus, my hapless joy, I haste to thee, I haste to thee.

John Dowland - In darkness let me dwell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Defeated - Deadpan Rookie

When I was a little little boy
my mother defeated me
she would not let me play with my cock 
or suck on her soft titty

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Paranoia"
by Artist(Band): Swollen Member

chorus:
( moka only )
It's all in your head
you need to unwind
your losing your grip
the paranoia never ends

It's all in your head
what you see in your mind
theres no reason to trip
the Paranoia never ends

verse 1: ( madchild )

Sometimes I stare at the wall when I'm all alone in my room,
I'm an abusive, reclusive like DR Doom
Parts of darkness, consend and consume me,
you won't believe the gloomy thoughts that run through me
I'm poof!,playn heads when you spend the night,
you leave the next day like:"I don't think his heads on right"
Try to talk to myself but I don't listen,
I got split personalitys and competition
and which ones the man that ah... I've got issues
I could be standin in front of your face an i'm not wich you
skitsophrenia, shayne's brain distorted,sorta,compulsive obssesive disorder
mathematical pattern, addict with the cleft mind, before i go to bed I hit the light-switch 7 times.
ya hear that?, never mind put that knife back, madchild, i'm outta my mind, but i'll be right back.

chorus

verse 2: ( prev )

theres no one behind you, theres no one beside you,
theres no one beside you, you know as well as I do
theres no voice inside you. that shadow isn't moving
you must be losing to confusion,having illusions
still you wanna prove it,paranoia, that someone might be coming for ya
No one's tryn to kill you stupid. theres no norman bates, peeking in your window, theres no patrick bateman trying to pick you up in limo's
you pop another pill to try an calm your nerves
but prescriptions make the descriptions alot worse
you see in red bursts and then your head hurts
you shoulda checked under the bed first, crawling on all 4's
locking all the doors, you musta flown over the koo-koos nest
and lost your course, I thought I told ya, don't let that **** control ya
cause paranoia will destroy you, just a lesson for ya.

chorus (moka only )

when your mind is acting wild, and you swear your insane
cant nothing help you out, of this trap your in
you don't know which way to turn and your head is in pain
cant nothing help you out of this insanity


verse 3 (moka)

yo, its paranoia in your brain cells, you think the world is looking at you but you can't tell. you need to find yourself a hobby or something and stop fronting, nobodies out to get you, nobody wants nothing
I think you got a chemical imbalance,when theres silence you swear you hear talking and sirons. maybe it's a different environment that you need
whatever it is your minds dying ta be free, you trying to preceed with the usual procedures, your chest feeling tight, you think your having siezures, maybe you just trying to hard to fit in, you need to let that **** go and get councilling my friend...

chorus

the paranoia never ends
never ends


the paranoia never ends
never ends

(sampling from old school):
your haha crazy ha man haha your crazy, i like you, but your crazy


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

The Black Keys- Things Ain't Like They Used to Be

Went around the way for you
Did all the things you asked me to
I thought it was the perfect day
*Til she justed opened up* to say

It doesn't mean a thing to me
It doesn't mean a thing to me
And it's about time you see
Things ain't like they used to be

I headed out to Lester Hill
But that just made me weaker still
She's got the kind of love I need
The kind that's never good on me

It doesn't mean a thing to me
It doesn't mean a thing to me
And it's about time you see
That things ain't like they used to be

Walked into the battle blind
It happens almost all the time
The yard is kinda overgrown
And all those happy times are gone

But it doesn't mean a thing to me
It doesn't mean a thing to me
And it's about time you see
That things ain't like they used to be

It doesn't mean a thing to me
It doesn't mean a thing to me
And it's about time you see
Things ain't like they used to be


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

The Black Keys - All you ever wanted

You're just like time
Except you can feel the shame
All hands on deck, now
The sea is getting rough again
You see me out your window
Even when you close the blinds
And all you ever wanted
Was someone to treat you
Nice and kind

Take a step before running
Take a breath now before you die
When you work the streets, darlin'
Make sure
Your sneaker laces they get tied
I'll be your black bird darlin'
Hanging on your telephone wire
Flap my wings, oh yeah
And set your heart to fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Alright, It's OK - Leah Andreone

Broken doll baby
And she says that life's a waste
It doesn't have to be that way

Dad threw away her mom
Her mom gave up his name
Crucified by their words
Nailed by shame

She stares into the sun
Self-inflicted pain
She sees that they're blind
Why does she take all the blame

The rhyme has changed compulsion rules
Mary's little lambs are now raised by wolves
A voyeur with wings flashes a cure
She knows forbidden things they have a lovely lure

It's alright it's ok
Welcome to this life
Killin' time
Just watchin' the grass grow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swan Song - Juliana Hatfield

You were gonna let me go. No guts to tell me yourself. Go ahead and rub 
my nose in it. You can’t fire me because I quit. You make me feel 
invisible. Well, surely you see me now stretched out on the floor of 
your house, foaming at the mouth with a needle in my arm, next to a 
smoking gun and an empty razor case and a note that says, "Dear Jack, 
I hate you. Love, Diane." The neighborhood is gonna watch me as I 
create the great finale: a perfect swan dive out the window, crash the 
car off the road. You’re not gonna miss me but you’re gonna remember my 
body crumpled in a heap in the middle of your street. Clean up your 
mess. Finally you’re carrying me over the threshold. Try to revive me 
with a cold compress but it’s too late. I guess your best just isn’t 
good enough when every warm embrace, it was a selfish act and every 
smiling face, it was a trap. You ****. You stabbed me in the back. Dear 
Jack, I hate you. Love, Diane. Clean up my mess.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy With (100) Hands - Crooked Fingers

A boy with one hundred hands
Came groping through the dark
And stumbled upon the light you gave off
And fell gently into your arms

One hand it held the earth
Another stirred the sea
One handed you a key and said:
We've come to set you free

'Cause you're better than the world you live in
The gossips and the clowns
Deep in your darkest dungeon singing
So no one can hear a sound

So no hand can come to pick you up
And no hand can pull you down

I drew a picture book
With pictures green and blue
And sent them off to a museum
All this I did for you

But one hand had used your heart
Held beating in the light
With a heart like that one hundred hands
Could never paint quite right

'Cause you're better than the world you live in
And nobody told you so
Trapped in your ghetto gardening
With no helping hand to grow

Just one hand to hold you in my heart
And one hand to let you go


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_Trouble
Oh, trouble set me free
I have seen your face
And it's too much, too much for me

Trouble
Oh, trouble can't you see
You're eating my heart away
And there's nothing much left of me

I've drunk your wine
And you have made your world mine
So won't you be fair?
So won't you be fair?

I don't want no more of you
So won't you be kind to me?
Just let me go where
I'll have to go there

Trouble
Oh, trouble move away
I have seen your face
And it's too much for me today

Trouble
Oh, trouble can't you see
You have made me a wreck
Now won't you leave me in my misery?

I've seen your eyes
And I can see death's disguise
Hangin' on me
Hangin' on me

I'm beat, I'm torn
Shattered and tossed and worn
Too shocking to see
Too shocking to see

Trouble
Oh, trouble move from me
I have paid my debt
Now won't you leave me in my misery?

Trouble
Oh, trouble please be kind
I don't want no fight
And I haven't got a lot of time

_Cat Stevens - "Trouble"


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Turn the tables with our unity
They neither moral nor majority
Wake up and smell the coffee
Or just say no to individuality

When we pretend that we're dead
When we pretend that we're dead
They can't hear a word we've said
When we pretend that we're dead.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_Shut out, pimpled and angry
I quietly tied all my guts into knots
Gave up on trying to make them
I figured it'd take too long to look up and besides...
It was undeniably clear to me, I don't know why
When every other part of life seemed locked behind shutters
I knew what worthless dregs we've always been.

Lucked out and found my favorite records
Lying in wait at the Birmingham mall
The songs that I heard
The occasional book
Were the only fun I ever took
And I got on with making myself

The trick is just making yourself
But when they're parking their cars on your chest
You've still got a view of the summer sky
To make it hurt twice when your restless body
Caves to its whims
And suddenly struggles to take flight

Three thousand miles northeast
I left all my friends at the morning bus stop shaking their heads
"What kind of life you dream of? You're allergic to love."
Yes, I know, but I must say in my own defense
It's been undeniably dear to me, I don't know why
When every other part of life seemed locked behind shutters
I knew the worthless dregs we are
The selfless, loving saints we are
The melting, sliding dice we've always been

_The Shins - "Know Your Onion!"

My favorite song by them (actually the only song I really like by them, and I absolutely ****ing love it).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

As the sun breaks, above the ground,
An old man stands on the hill.
As the ground warms, to the first rays of light
A birdsong shatters the still.

His eyes are ablaze,
See the madman in his gaze.

Fly on your way, like an eagle,
Fly as high as the sun,
On your way, like an eagle,
Fly and touch the sun.

Now the crowd breaks and a young boy appears
Looks the old man in the eye
As he spreads his wings and shouts at the crowd
In the name of God my father I fly.

His eyes seem so glazed
As he flies on the wings of a dream.
Now he knows his father betrayed
Now his wings turn to ashes to ashes his grave

Fly, on your way, like an eagle,
Fly as high as the sun,
On your way, like an eagle,
Fly as high as the sun.
On your way, like an eagle,
Fly, touch the sun
On your way, like an eagle,
Fly

Fly as high as the sun.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Shoot All The Clowns*

I've been down
At the crazy house
I've been playing
With the cat and the mouse
I've been down
I've been down
I've seen the crazy people
Running around

Shoot all the clowns
Shoot 'em down
Shoot 'em down
Shoot 'em down

Welcome to the circus
Where I fool around
I got the killer smile
I'm a killer clown
Cover up your face
You've been found out
You laugh when
There's nothing to smile about

Shoot shoot
Shoot all the clowns

Wanna gimme money
Well you better get ready
I'm a certified friend
Of John Paul Getty
I'm a fat stargazer
I'm an all night raver
I'm an anything you wannabe
If I can get your sympathy
Welcome to the circus
I'm a killer clown
Welcome to the circus
Hey gather round
2 sides to life
2 sides to fun
The one who does it
And the one who gets done


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

311- Beautiful Disaster

Today seems like a good day
to burn a bridge or two
the one with my old wood creaking
that would burn away right on cue
I try to be not like that
'cuz some people really suck
some people need to get the axing
chalk it up to bad luck

I know a drugstore cowgirl
so afraid of getting bored
she's always running from something
so many things ignored
I might do that stuff if
it didn't make me feel like ****
I'm on some old reality tip
so many trips in it

Beautiful disaster
flyin' down the street again
I tried to keep up
you wore me out and left me ate up
now I wish you all the luck
you're a butterfly in the wind without a care
a pretty train crash to me and I can't care
I do I don't whatever

I know a drugstore cowgirl
so afraid of getting bored
she's always running from something
so many things ignored
I try to be not like this
but I thought it'd make a good song
there's nothing to see shows over
people just move along

Beautiful disaster
flyin' down the street again
I tried to keep up
you wore me out and left me ate up
now I wish you all the luck
you're a butterfly in the wind without a care
a pretty train crash to me and I can't care
I do I don't whatever


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And Sarah thinks she's died here once before 
She's crazy 
A pop-up book of flowers from grade four 
Are driving her insane

No one knows why
She's sad tonight
No one can help her find

Crying, crying, she couldn't afford the view 
Crying, crying, these automatic flowers won't do


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

box, cold


----------



## aster (Jun 8, 2009)

Can you feel the love tonight?
The peace the evening brings
The world, for once, in perfect harmony
With all its living things
Can you feel the love tonight?
You needn't look too far
Stealing through the night's uncertainties
Love is where they are

haha I am such a dork, but I still find this song beautiful ^^


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, I can see now,
That all of these clouds are following me
In my desperate endeavor,
To find my whoever, wherever she may be.

I'm not coming back. I've done something so terrible.
I'm terrified to speak but you'd expect that from me.
I'm mixed, I'll be blunt.
Now the rain is just washing you out of my hair.

And out of my mind.
Keeping an eye on the world,
So many thousands of feet off the ground.
I'm over you now. I'm at home in the clouds,
Towering over your head.

("Remembering Sunday" by All Time Low, featuring Juliet Simms from Automatic Loveletter)


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Lately I've been hard to reach
I've been too long on my own
Everybody has a private world
Where they can be alone
Are you calling me? 
Are you trying to get through?
Are you reaching out for me? 
I'm reaching out for you...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Sunrise To Sunset*

My last sunrise, no more sunsets for me
I can bury my good heart with relief, I'm free
I can smile, taste the tear drop from my eye
Waiting for the breath of wind to give wings for my soul

I have a feeling, this is my day. Caressing shine and rain.
Farewell, this life couldn't last
My heart is weak, the reason is not far to seek

The dream of the end
Before the journey begins cold enters the room, 
Then give me the last dance with death

My breathing is heavy, soul reaching for the sky
I've nothing to lose, everything is inside me
Golden memories make me feel alright
Waiting for the moment when my love is by my side

The dream of the end
Before the journey begins cold enters the room, 
Then give me the last dance with death

My last sunrise, no more sunsets for me
I can bury my good heart with relief, I'm free
I can smile, taste the tear drop from my eye
Waiting for the breath of wind to give wings for my soul

The dream of the end
Before the journey begins cold enters the room, 
Then give me the last dance with death


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Four letter word just to get me along 
It's a difficulty and I'm biting on my tongue and I 
I keep stalling, keeping me together 
People around gotta find something to say now 

Holding back, everyday the same 
Don't wanna be a loner 
Listen to me, oh no 
I never say anything at all 
But with nothing to consider 
They forget my name ame, ame, ame 

They call me hell 
They call me Stacey 
They call me her 
They call me Jane 
That's not my name 
That's not my name 
That's not my name 
That's not my name 

They call me quiet girl 
But I'm a riot 
Mary Jo Lisa 
Always the same 
That's not my name 
That's not my name 
That's not my name 
That's not my name


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Life is like a hurricane here in Duckburg 
Race cars, lasers, aeroplanes - it's a duck blur 
You might solve a mystery or rewrite history 

Duck Tales, Oo-oo 
Tales of derring-do, bad and good luck tales, oo-oo 

D-d-d-danger, watch behind you - there's a stranger out to find you 
What to do? Just grab onto some Duck Tales, oo-oo! 
Not pony tails or cotton tails but Duck Tales, oo-oo! 

When it seems they're headed for the final curtain 
Bold deduction never fails, that's for certain 
The worst of messes become successes! 

Duck Tales, Oo-oo 
Tales of derring-do, bad and good luck tales, oo-oo 
Not pony tails or cotton tails but Duck Tales, oo-oo!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Stand Alone - Jackyl

Well everytime I move Every step I make
You know I just can't seem to take the right direction

I'm always wrong I'm never right 
Right or wrong there always seems to be a correction

And I give everything I got
And they take Take Take Take Take everything I'm giving

My back is tired My legs both ache 
In this life There is no cake This life I'm livin'

I stand alone today WHY YOU FEEL Don't ask me why I feel
I just know I feel this way WHAT YOU SAY I stand alone today
I stand alone today WHY YOU FEEL Don't ask me why I feel
I just know I feel this way WHAT YOU SAY I stand alone today

Well you look at me Shake your head
Don't like my hair You're so misled I sh*t like you do
But the curse is more than on my head
Sometimes I think I'm better off dead It's worse than voodoo

And I'm reaching out for help 
But it's No No No No No Until you give in


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Can I ask you a question please
Promise you won't laugh at me
Honestly I'm standing here
Afraid I'll be betrayed.
As twisted as it seems, I only feel love when it's in my dreams
So let in the morning light and let the darkness fade away
Chorus:
Can you turn my black roses red?
Can you turn my black roses red?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm so happy
Cause today, I found my friends
They're in my head...
I'm so ugly
That's okay, cause so are you
Broke our mirrors
Sunday morning is everyday for all I care
And I'm not scared
Light my candles
In a daze, cause I found God...


----------



## Gregarrio (Jun 16, 2006)

The Weakerthans "Left and Leaving"

My city's still breathing but barely it's true,
through buildings gone missing like teeth.
The sidewalks are watching me think about you,
sparkled with broken glass.

I'm back with scars to show.
Back to the streets I know
will never take me anywhere but here.

The stain in the carpet this drink in my hand,
the strangers whose faces I know.
We meet here for our dress rehearsal to say
I wanted it this way.

And wait for the year to drown.
Spring forward, fall back down.
I'm trying not to wonder where you are.

All this time
Lingers undefined.
Someone choose
who's left and who's leaving

Memory will rust and erode into lists
of all that you gave me.
A blanket, some matches, this pain in my chest,
the best parts of lonely
duct tape and soldered wires,
new words for old desires,
and every birthday card I threw away.

I wait in 4/4 time,
count yellow highway lines
that you're relying on to lead you home.





 (live)





 (album version w/ random wolf pic)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Help I'm Alive - Metric

I tremble, they're gonna eat me alive
If I stumble they're gonna eat me alive
Can you hear my heart beating like a hammer?
Beating like a hammer

Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Hard to be soft, tough to be tender
Come take my pulse, the pace is on a runaway train

Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer, beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

If you're still alive my regrets are few
If my life is mine what shouldn't I do?
I get wherever I'm going, I get whatever I need
While my blood's still flowing and my heart's still
Beating like a hammer, beating like a hammer

Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Hard to be soft, tough to be tender
Come take my pulse, the pace is on a runaway train

Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer, beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

If you're still alive my regrets are few
If my life is mine what shouldn't I do?
I get wherever I'm going, I get whatever I need

While my blood's still flowing and my heart's still beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer, beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

I tremble, they're gonna eat me alive
If I stumble they're gonna eat me alive
Can you hear my heart beating like a hammer?
Beating like a hammer, beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Tattooed boys with expensive toys.
Living in a bubble of sin.
Money can buy you most of anything.
Fix your nose or the mess your in.
Front page news you can share your views.
With a population that wants to be like you.
Out on the strip. Out on the tiles.
Same old greed behind the PR smiles.

You and all your entourage. To me your all the same.
You and all your entourage. Playing foolish games.

[CHORUS:]

I don't want your big city shining.
I don't want your silver lining.
I don't wanna be a tattooed millionaire.

He's got a wife, she ain't no brain child.
EX mud queen of Miami.
In his stretch cadillac, he keeps her in the back.
With his CD player and his bottle of Jack.
LA dude. LA Attitude. Laid back, selfish and getting fat.
Body gaurds, Porn Stars, Gold credit cards.
Using each other. Running for cover.

[CHORUS.]


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition<3

Sweet disposition
Never too soon
Oh reckless abandon
Like no one's 
Watching you

A moment, a love
A dream aloud
A kiss, a cry
Our rights, our wrongs
A moment, a love
A dream aloud 
A moment, a love
A dream aloud

Just stay there
Cause i'll be coming over
And while our bloods still young
It's so young
It runs
We won't stop til it's over
Won't stop to surrender

Songs
Of desperation
I played them for you

A moment, a love 
A dream aloud
A kiss, a cry 
Our rights, our wrongs
A moment, a love 
A dream, aloud
A moment, a love
A dream aloud 

Stay there
Cause i'll be comin over
And while our bloods still young
It's so young
It runs
We won't stop til it's over
Won't stop to surrender

A moment, a love 
A dream aloud
A kiss, a cry 
Our rights, our wrongs
A moment, a love 
A dream aloud
A kiss, a cry 
Our rights, our wrongs
A moment, a love 
A dream aloud
A kiss, a cry 
Our rights, our wrongs


----------



## karina (May 20, 2009)

I Took My Baby
On A Saturday Bang
Boy Is That Girl With You
Yes We're One And The Same

Now I Believe In Miracles
And A Miracle
Has Happened Tonight

But, If
You're Thinkin'
About My Baby
It Don't Matter If You're
Black Or White

They Print My Message
In The Saturday Sun
I Had To Tell Them
I Ain't Second To None

And I Told About Equality
An It's True
Either You're Wrong
Or You're Right

But, If
You're Thinkin'
About My Baby
It Don't Matter If You're
Black Or White


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I just threw a verse in to my signature just now.

Rush - _Resist_ (Test For Echo)
I can learn to resist
Anything but temptation
I can learn to co-exist
With anything but pain

I can learn to compromise
Anything but my desires
I can learn to get along
With all the things I cant explain

I can learn to resist
Anything but frustration
I can learn to persist
With anything but aiming low

I can learn to close my eyes
To anything but injustice
I can learn to get along
With all the things I don't know

You can surrender
Without a prayer
But never really pray
Pray without surrender

You can fight
Without ever winning
But never ever win
Without a fight

That song made me look up Hammered Dulcimer.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

_And I'm chillin'
Never illin'
In my mouth I got two fillings
...whatever_

MC Young's got know how


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pale Purple - Ani Difranco

pale purple nipples
goose pimpled
she shivers shifts from a walk to a trot
alone in the city
infested with faces
immune to new friendships
interested in places she's never seen
she says everything is gray here
and nothing is green
the girls from down the street
sixteen, seventeen years old
you can smell them getting pregnant
you can hear their rock and roll
that's america
you have to be tough
like a glad trash bag
the government's an old nag
with a good pedigree
but pedigree's don't help you and me
i see the precedent is gray here
and nothing is green
unless something unforeseen happens
i'm surrounded by the haves
they say i can have some too
just because of what i do
do they think a lot
about those who have not
or does it just distract them
from what they do
most of us have gray
except for those who can pay
for green
i'm torn
i'm torn
rejecting outfits offered me
regretting things i've worn
when i was still playing roles
to fill holes
in my conception of who i am
you know, now i understand
it's not important to be defined
it's only important to use your time well
well time is something nobody can buy
and nobody can sell you
so don't let anybody tell you
they have the advantage
because all the gray people can say every day
doesn't mean anything
if your mind is green


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*shadow*

dark comes no matter the time
it came for you in whispers
i saw the rise of the sign
as it took you far away from me
for good
never to see you again
far away

my mind must have been blind
it never thought of life without you
i see you stand in my night
i reach out
only to be sad inside

i thought that you'd be there
i see your shadow everywhere

so far away, but always near

i hold a piece of you
a part of me i know is true

i only wish that you were here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Werewolf Weather - A Radio With Guts

full moon wednesday
we walk in werewolf weather
come close to me
we'll slay this beast together
i'm gonna love you till i die

so if i ever start monsterfying
if you catch me metamorphosizing
or if you just get sick and tired of trying
just kill me...

i'm terrified
of all the things i could do
gouge out my eyes
if they don't always tell you
i'm gonna love you till i die

so if i ever start monsterfying
if you catch me metamorphosizing
or if you just get sick and tired of trying
just kill me...

just make it look like an accident
make sure it's painless
and make it quick
shoot out my brains

i'll write the note
stuff me with pills
until i choke on my own puke
till i'm passed out
you'll find my heart inside my mouth


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

All the tired horses in the sun
How'm I supposed to get any ridin' done? Hmm.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a cork on the ocean
Floating over the raging sea
How deep is the ocean?
How deep is the ocean?
I lost my way
Hey hey hey

I'm a rock in a landslide
Rolling over the mountainside
How deep is the valley?
How deep is the valley?
It kills my soul
Hey hey hey

I'm a leaf on a windy day
Pretty soon I'll be blown away
How long will the wind blow?
How long will the wind blow?

Ohhhh
​Until I die
Until I die
These things I'll be until I die
These things I'll be until I die
These things I'll be until I die
These things I'll be until I die
These things I'll be until I die
These things I'll be until I die
These things I'll be until I die
These things I'll be until I die
These things I'll be until I die
These things I'll be until I die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lullaby - Assemblage 23

May you find solace in the gentle arms of sleep
Despite the wolves outside your door
In time you will see them all as harmless
And their idle threats easy to ignore

And if ever fate should choose to smite you
Stand your ground, never walk away
Please don't ever let the world defeat you
Don't get buried in its decay

As you drift into the gauzy realm of dreams
May you take comfort in the thought that you are safe
For it only takes a fraction of a second
For all of this to change

CHORUS 
Return to me
When slumber's fog has lifted
Return to me
Stronger than before

As you sink beneath the soothing streams of time
May you be thankful that you had another day
For there comes a time when each of us will enter
A sleep from which we will never wake

And if ever fate should choose to smite you
Stand your ground, never walk away
Please don't ever let the world defeat you
Don't get buried in its decay

Close your eyes now, if only for a moment
For it's time you get some rest
The wolves are gone and nothing here can harm you
Let go of your fragile consciousness


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Change Of Heart

Here I sit
Alone
At a window
The rain
Falls down
On the glass
In the cold
All my life
I've been waiting
For a moment
It never came
Maybe never will
Ah,sometimes I don't know

Those days are gone
Now I hide where I just can't say
I'm still watching your tears
As They fall to the ground

You, you're walking away
You couldn't stay
You need a change of heart
You, you're walking away
You couldn't stay
You need a change of heart

Trees are bare - The earth it is hard
I wait ,for winter - Soft winter and snow


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

First came a strong wind
Rippin' off rooftops like bottlecaps 
And bending lamp posts down to the ground
Then came a thunder
Shattering my window 
But you were not that strong wind 
Or that mighty sound 
That left the barn in shambles
The rabbit hutch in ruins
The split-rail fence splintered 
And the curtains torn
All the cows out from the pastures
Trampling on the pumpkins 
And the horses from their stables 
Ambling in the corner

Isa ruhu-lah 'alaihis-salat was-salam

I've flown unnoticed just behind you like an insect 
And I've watched you like a falcon 
From a distance as you passed
You swoop down to be nearer 
To the traces of your footsteps
To pick the fallen grain from the dirt 
Beneath the crooked grass
And I'm going to take that grain
I'm going to crush it all together 
Into the flour of a bread 
As small and simple and sincere 
As when the dryness and the rain 
Finally drink from one another
The gentle cup of mutual surrendered tears

Come on!

A fish swims through the sea 
While the sea is, in a certain sense
Contained within the fish! 
Oh, what am I to think 
Of what the writing 
Of a thousand lifetimes could not explain 
If all the forest trees were pens 
And all the oceans, ink?

Isa ruhu-lah 'alaihis-salat was-salam

Nastagh-firuka ya Hakam
Ya Dhal-Jalali wal-Ikram
Isa ruhu-lah 'alalihis-salat was-salam
Ya Halim, ya Qahhar
Ya Muntaqim, ya Ghaffar!
La llaha ilallahu, Allahu Akbar!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alas I Cannot Swim - Laura Marling 

There's a house across the river, but alas. I cannot swim
And a garden of such beauty that the flowers seem to grin
There's a house across the river, but alas, I cannot swim
I'll live my life regretting that I never jumped in.

There's a boy across the river with short black curly hair, 
He wants to be my lover and I want to be his peer, 
There's a boy across the river but alas, I cannot swim,
And I never will get to put my arms around him.

There's a life across the river that was meant for me, 
Instead I live my life in constant misery.
There's a life across the river but I do not see
Why I should please those that will never be pleased.

There is gold across the river but I don't want none 
There is gold across the river but I don't want none 

Gold is fleeting, gold is fickle, gold is fun 
Gold is fleeting, gold is fickle, gold is fun 

There is gold across the river but I don't want none
I would rather be dry than held up by a golden gun

Saying work more earn more live more, have more fun.
Saying work more earn more live more, have more fun.
Saying work more earn more live more, have more fun.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Mutilated Mind*

Staring through the portals 
Of a darkened soul
Where no light seems to shine
Dismal stares of sadness 
Seep from you
Your frustration undefined
Help me 
Reach into your mind
Let me see what I can find
Look at where you are right now
And where you were before
It's enough to make you see
There's a glimpse of light 
That shines within your soul
Come and let you mind go free
Help me 
Reach into your mind
Let me see what I can find
Give me just a little time
I will mend your mutilated mind
Hey - Yeah
Come on, see what you can find
Oh, give me just a little time
All these things 
Trapped deep inside my mind
Help me 
Reach into your mind
Let me see what I can find
Give me just a little time
I will mend your mutilated mind
Help me!!!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Elliot Smith- Speed Trials

Hes pleased to meet you underneath the horse
In the cathedral with the glass stained black
Singing sweet high notes that echo back
To destroy their master
May be a long time til you get the call-up
But its sure as fate and hard as your luck
No onell know where you are
Its just a brief smile crossing your face
Running speed trials still standing in place
When the sockets not a shock enough
You little child what makes you think youre tough
When all the people you think youre above
They all know whats the matter
Youre such a pinball yeah you know its true
Theres always something you come back running to
To follow the path of no resistance
Its just a brief smile crossing your face
Running speed trials standing in place
Its just a brief smile crossing your face
Running speed trials all over the place


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

like you, 
i don't 
feel at ease
so easily

~solex


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*The Wicker Man*

Hand of fate is moving and the finger points to you
He knocks you to your feet and so what are you gonna do
Your tongue has frozen now you've got something to say
The piper at the gates of dawn is calling you his way

You watch the world exploding every single night
Dancing in the sun a newborn in the light
Say goodbye to gravity and say goodbye to death
Hello to eternity and live for every breath

Your time will come, your time will come
Your time will come, your time will come

The ferryman wants his money you ain't going to give it back
He can push his own boat as you set up off the track
Nothing you can contemplate will ever be the same
Every second is a new spark, sets the universe aflame

You watch the world exploding every single night
Dancing in the sun a newborn in the light
Brothers and their fathers joining hands and make a chain
The shadow of the Wicker Man is rising up again

Your time will come, your time will come
Your time will come, your time will come

Your time will come, your time will come
Your time will come, your time will come
Your time will come, your time will come
Your time will come, your time will come


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Dedicated To You But You Weren't Listening

Famous parabolic versions
Songs that promise:
Beauty, sleep, love, sadness.
Do I dream that something's missing?
Hungry, thirsty, open off-peak mind
Give me the truth, give me the truth,
give me the truth, tell me...

Songs and verses,
Handy captions,
Photographs of
Real-life action, horror, madness.
Can it be that something's happening?
Wash me, paint me, but please don't taint me
Give me a chance, give me chance,
give me a chance...

When I was young, the sky was blue
And everyone knew what to do
But now it's gone, the telly's here
Mass media, the sewer too

Universal maximillion
Eight rare cases
Chickenpox and crawling gladness
Seemingly it's nothing happening
Cure my doctor
don't swallow him down
Give me the cure, give me the cure,
give me the cure...

The night was cool, the moon was bright,
The air was clear with oxygen
The stars were there, and in my eyes
Were thousands of chrysanthemums

Don't use magnets -
Geophysics carry you back
Wholesome, healthfood, homepride
Satisfied
Something outside gives out hunger
Face my mirror
Electricity...


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

when you smile,
it makes the whole damn thing worthwhile
~the church


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Angeles---Elliott Smith

Someones always coming around here trailing some new kill
Says I seen your picture on a hundred dollar bill
And whats a game of chance to you, to him is one of real skill
So glad to meet you
Angeles
Picking up the ticket shows theres money to be made
Go on, lose the gamble thats the history of the trade
Did you add up all the cards left to play to zero
And sign up with evil
Angeles
Dont start me trying now
Cos Im all over it
Angeles
I could make you satisfied in everything you do
All your secret wishes could right now be coming true
And be forever with my poison arms around you
No ones gonna fool around with us
No ones gonna fool around with us
So glad to meet you
Angeles


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

My fishin' pole's broke the creek is full of sand
My woman run away with another man
No matter how I struggle and strive
I'll never get out of this world alive.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

And when I rock the mic
I rock the mic right


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Children Of The Damned*

He's walking like a small child
But watch his eyes burn you away
Black holes in his golden stare
God knows he wants to go home
Children of The Damned

He's walking like a dead man
If he had lived he would crucified us all
Now he's standing on his last step
He thought oblivion well it beckons us all
Children of The Damned [x3]

Now it's burning his hands he's turning to laugh
Smiles as the flame sears his flesh
Melting his face screaming in pain
Peeling the skin from his eyes
Watch him die according to plan
He's dust on ground what did we learn

You're Children of The Damned
Your back's against the wall
You turn into the light
You're burning in the night
You're Children of The Damned
Like candles watch them burn
Burning in the light
You'll burn again tonight
Children of The Damned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30,000 ft. - Assemblage 23

Hello, if you're there pick up the phone
I'm calling from 30,000 feet above you
The captain's just informed us that our plane is going down
So I'm calling for one last time to say I love you

I'm not certain how much time I may have left, so I'll be brief
I'm sorry if this message only amplifies your grief
But I couldn't bear the burden of never having said goodbye
And the pain you feel, I promise you, will go away with time

I'm sorry I won't be there to see our children grow
Please tell them that I loved them more than they will ever know
Tell my family and friends how much I loved them all as well
I"m sure that we will meet again, but only time will tell

I'm sorry most of all I won't be there when you grow old
To be there by your side and keep you warm when you are cold
Forgive me, but I think my time is drawing to a close
So I've one last thing to tell you now before I have to go

I...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I think this song was my SA-song, even before I knew that this disorder existed. 

"You know you're right" by Nirvana 

I will never bother you
I will never promise to
I will never follow you
I will never bother you

Never speak a word again
I will crawl away for good

I will move away from here
You won't be afraid of fear
No thought was put in to this
I always knew it would come to this
Things have never been so swell
I have never failed to fail

Pain x3
You know you're right x3


I'm so warm and calm inside
I no longer have to hide
Let's talk about someone else
Steaming soup against her mouth
Nothing really bothers her
She just wants to love herself

I will move away from here
You won't be afraid of fear
No thought was put into this
I always knew to come like this

Things have never been so swell
I have never failed to fail

Pain x5
You know you're right x17

Pain


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I was driving home early Sunday morning through Bakersfield 
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station 
And the preacher said, "You know you always have the 
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran 
Twenty red lights in his honor 
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord

I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late 
And I thought by the time I got there she'd be off 
She'd be off with the nearest truck driver she could find 
Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner 
A little bleary, worse for wear and tear 
Was a girl with far away eyes

So if you're down on your luck 
And you can't harmonize 
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted 
And life ain't worth a dime 
Get a girl with far away eyes

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send 
Ten dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus 
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California 
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio 
And all my dreams would come true 
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl 
Well, you know what kind of eyes she got

So if you're down on your luck 
I know you all sympathize 
Find a girl with far away eyes 
And if you're downright disgusted 
And life ain't worth a dime 
Get a girl with far away eyes


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I think this song was my SA-song, even before I knew that this disorder existed.
> 
> "You know you're right" by Nirvana
> 
> ...


jesus, those lyrics give me chills - i've never read them before.

---------

oh this wall must have a door somewhere
actually a door somewhere
out of this world she wants to be
hey me too!

~tom verlaine, lovebird asylum seeker


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

"All this time I was waiting, hoping you would come around
I've been giving out chances every time, and all you do is let me down
And it's taken me this long, baby, but I've figured you out
And you're thinkin' we'll be fine again, but not this time around

You don't have to call anymore
I won't pick up the phone
This is the last straw
Don't wanna hurt anymore

And you can tell me that you're sorry but I don't believe you baby
Like I did before
You're not sorry, no no no no."

Dedicated to my beloved, wonderful ex (/sarcasm)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yeah, you thought you knew me
Yeah, you hardly knew me
You dont know me
I know I shouldnt care
My crazy sense of right and wrong
That cant be made to break this....

Anthrax

Random Acts of Senseless Violence


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

when blinded, construct images around unknown sounds and assume you are correct.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I ride alone, the wasteland that I cross
Will take another life, we'll take another loss
I feel a dry wind, dust is in my eyes
The artic cold at night, the earth, it tells me lies

God in heaven, my only friend
Will I live to see my journey's end?
As the world awakens me so hard, my values have been changed
I make a promise to myself: Never again
A dusty godforsaken path, endless to my dismay
I know these are the badlands, somehow I'll find my way

No more paradise, no more soothing rain
All the sacrifice, the pain is all the same
Still I'm pushing onward, alone I can't deny
My presence fills the desert, my spirit never dies.....


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Nine Inch Nails- All the love in the world*

Watching all the insects march along 
Seem to know just right where they belong 
Smears a face reflecting in the chrome 
Hiding in the crowd, I'm all alone 
No one's heard a single word I've said 
They don't sound as good outside my head 
It looks as though the past is here to stay 
I've become a million miles aw- 
Why do you get all the love in the world? 
Why do you get all the love in the world?

All the jagged edges disappear 
Colors all are brighter when you're near 
The stars are all afire in the sky 
Sometimes I get so lonely, I could
Why do you get all the love in the world? 
Why do you get all the love in the world? 
Why do you get all the love in the world? 
Why do you get all the love in the world?

Why do you get all the love in the world? 
Why do you get all the love in the world? 
Why do you get all the love in the world? 
Why do you get all the love in the world?

*Nine Inch Nails- Right where it belongs*

See the animal in his cage that you built
Are you sure what side you're on? 
Better not look him too closely in the eye
Are you sure what side of the glass you are on? 
See the safety of the life you have built
Everything where it belongs 
Feel the hollowness inside of your heart 
And it's alright where it belongs

What if everything around you
Isn't quite as it seems? 
What if all the world you think you know
Is an elaborate dream? 
And if you look at your reflection
Is it all you want it to be? 
What if you could look right through the cracks
Would you find yourself, find yourself afraid to see?

What if all the world's inside of your head? 
Just creations of your own 
Your devils and your gods all the living and the dead 
And you're really all alone
You can live in this illusion 
You can choose to believe 
You keep looking but you can't find the words
Are you hiding in the trees?

What if everything around you
Isn't quite as it seems? 
What if all the world you used to know
Is an elaborate dream? 
And if you look at your reflection
Is it all you want it to be? 
What if you could look right through the cracks
Would you find yourself, find yourself afraid to see?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Artist: Staind 
Song: So Far Away

This is my life
Its not what it was before
All these feelings I've shared
And these are my dreams
That I'd never lived before
Somebody shake me
Cause I, I must be sleeping

(chorus)
Now that we're here,
It's so far away
All the struggle we thought was in vain
All the mistakes,
One life contained
They all finally start to go away
Now that we're here its so far away
And I feel like I can face the day
I can forgive and I'm not ashamed to be the person that I am today

These are my words
That I've never said before
I think I'm doing ok
And this is the smile
That I've never shown before

Somebody shake me
Cause I, I must be sleeping

(chorus)

I'm so afraid of waking
Please don't shake me
Afraid of waking
Please don't shake me

(chorus)


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Not as deep as Staind but it's what I'm listening to so, whatver*

Pitbull
Bojangles Remix lyrics
(Feat. Lil' Jon & Ying Yang Twins)

[Pitbull:] (Lil' Jon)
Baby work it out, baby baby work it out (Hey! )
Pequeno Juan (Yeah! )
Oh you killed it on this one dog
You see a girl that can shake tell her just like this

[Kaine:]
Jigga jigga call that girl bojangles
Jigga jigga call that girl bojangles
Jigga jigga call that girl bojangles

[Pitbull:]
The following is not a test DJ!

[Hook:]
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
The following is not a test, DJ!
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
The following is not a test, DJ!

[Lil' Jon:]
Yeaaah!

[Verse 1: Pitbull]
Pit', Lil' Jon and the Twins boy
We back one mo' again, back one mo' again
We gon' show you how to do do do it
Cause we don't skeet, skeet skeet skeet to it
Baby just move, I wanna take you to the champagne room
And do the bang bang boom
Mami no igual pedejon y mad
Damale la casa [Spanish]
Beep beep, freek freek skeet skeet
Call your girls over they can't have front row seats
To the world dance
I'ma make this womens nervous around their girlfriends
I like to...

[Pre-Hook]
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
I like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
We like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
They like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it DJ

[Hook:]
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
The following is not a test, DJ!
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
The following is not a test, DJ!

[Verse 2: Kaine]
Fine, *****, swoll, juicy
Jiga jiga jiga jiga, "Ms. New Booty"
Hop to the light wanna **** like to do it
Project hoes to the first to be recruited
Pole gotta bout it, ***** betta us it
Make that *** to the floor to the motha****in' brewsit
Hoes make the money to the mothe****in' music
Ying Yang gon' big better ***** choose it
You got that young tipper, you can't cross that
You pay for the *****, you can toss that
Jiga jiga jiga
Jiga jiga jiga
Got that ***** in the club just lookin' at

[Pre-Hook]
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
I like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
We like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
They like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it DJ

[Hook]
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
The following is not a test, DJ!
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
The following is not a test, DJ!

[Lil' Jon:]
Break it down!

[Verse 3: D-Roc]
...
And the girls show 'em love to the thug
Jiga jiga jiga jiga
Call that "Girls'R'Us", like "Toys'R'Us"
They're my toy
And I go to the strip club to play wit my toy
Drop! Bring it back club then...
Drop! Put ya humps bring it back to the right (?)
Shake that *** like a tambourine
Work that *** round and round like a wash machine
Get low, low low
Don't stop to your booty hit the floor, so
Bring it back up and do it (do it)
Shake that big ol' booty!

[Pre-Hook]
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
I like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
We like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
They like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it DJ

[Hook:]
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
The following is not a test, DJ!
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
The following is not a test, DJ!

[Bridge]
Baby work it out Baby Baby work it out x3
If you see a girl that can shake tell her just like this
Baby take it down Baby Baby take it down x3
If you see a girl that can shake tell her just like this
Baby turn around Baby Baby turn around x3
Girl you know what I like to do, I like ta

[Pre-Hook]
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
We like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
They like ta
Lick it Lick it Lick it Lick it
The wha
The following is not a test DJ

[Hook:]
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
Bring it bring it back,
Bring it bring it bring it back, (Hey! )
The following is not a test, DJ!
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
Traemelo p'atras, trae traemelo p'atras,
The following is not a test, DJ!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am little piece of chocolate
expensive and mean
no nutritional value have it
you will have me
once in awhile
I will make you smile..

Roches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyday - Bif Naked

Something I've been wanting to say to you.
Are you sitting down?
Pretty soon, there will be a day,
when I won't be around.

I'm not trying to scare you
or play with your sympathy.
Just want to remind you
that life is a symphony.

Everyday, live it like it's your last one.
Ever kiss, kiss it like it's your first love.
If i had one wish; then I would wish
that you would live today like
Everyday, Everyday is your last one.

People always rushing around,
wasting time on money.
Don't be just a face in the crowd.
Getting high and running from something.
I'm not trying to tell you what to do.
In the end, it's up to you.

Dip your feet into the ocean.
Let the sun beat on your skin.
Soak in every emotion,
that you never thought you'd live.
And never take for granted,
every breath you're breathing in.
Go everywhere you've never been,

Everyday, live it like it's your last one.
Ever kiss, kiss it like it's your first love.
If i had one wish; then I would wish
that you would live today like
Everyday, Everyday is your last one.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Rose tints my world
keeps me safe from the 
trouble and pain

Suburban Legends


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Scars
Papa Roach

I tear my heart open, I sew myself shut
My weakness is that I care too much
And my scars remind me that the past is real
I tear my heart open just to feel

Drunk and I'm feeling down
And I just wanna be alone
I'm pissed cause you came around
Why don't you just go home
Cause you channel all your pain
And I can't help you fix yourself
You're making me insane
All I can say is

[Chorus:]
I tear my heart open, I sew myself shut
My weakness is that I care too much
And our scars remind us that the past is real
I tear my heart open just to feel

I tried to help you once
Against my own advice
I saw you going down
But you never realized
That you're drowning in the water
So I offered you my hand
Compassions in my nature
Tonight is our last stand

[Chorus]

I'm drunk and I'm feeling down
And I just wanna be alone
You shouldn't ever come around
Why don't you just go home?
Cause you're drowning in the water
And I tried to grab your hand
And I left my heart open
But you didn't understand
But you didn't understand
Go fix yourself

I can't help you fix yourself
But at least I can say I tried
I'm sorry but I gotta move on with my own life
I can't help you fix yourself
But at least I can say I tried
I'm sorry but I gotta move on with my own life

[Chorus x2]


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Everywhere- Yellowcard*

Turn it inside out so I can see 
The part of you that's drifting over me 
'Cause when I look you're, you're never there 
But when I sleep you're, you're everywhere 
You're everywhere Tell me how I got this far 
Tell me why you're here and who you are 
'Cause every time I look 
You're never there 
And every time I sleep 
You're always there

'Cause you're everywhere to me 
And when I close my eyes it's you I see 
You're everything I know 
That makes me believe 
I'm not alone

I recognize the way you make me feel 
It's hard to think that 
You might not be real 
I sense it now, the water's getting deep 
I try to wash the pain away from me 
Away from me

'Cause you're everywhere to me 
And when I close my eyes it's you I see 
You're everything I know 
That makes me believe 
I'm not alone 
I'm not alone

And when I touch your hand 
It's then I understand 
The beauty that's within 
It's now that we begin 
You always light my way 
There never comes a day 
No matter where I go 
I always feel you so

'Cause you're everywhere to me 
And when I close my eyes it's you I see 
You're everything I know 
That makes me believe 
I'm not alone 
You're everywhere to me 
And when I catch my breath 
It's you I breathe 
You're everything I know 
That makes me believe 
I'm not alone

You're in everyone I see 
So tell me 
Do you see me?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Electricity drew you near to me
What you needed was to be rid of me
And fear made you so unsure of me
What you needed was to be rid of me 

~Anathema~


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Celtic Frost - Drown In Ashes

I drown in ashes you've enshrined.
Of blissful days long gone by.
Concealed behind my dying eyes.
This hell of anger and weary lies.
A frame of mind, a dismal soul.
My final womb, this flesh turned cold.
You held me down and let me bleed.
My love, it died, along with me.
A world of scars and caresses pale.
And thoughts as chaste as pristine dew.
And flowers placed across your face.
I trace the life I've lost with you.
This bleakest pit that you've unveiled.
I hate to love as it is pain.
My hands are cut but I still sail.
An ocean of sadness in the rain.
My flesh, my blood.
My wound, my cry.
My broken back, my all now dies.
My soul, my tomb.
My pain, my joy.
My darkest mind, my love destroyed.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

"Go!"
Common (feat. Kanye West, John Mayer)

[Chorus]
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go, go
Uh, on the count of three everybody run back to your fantasy, now
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go, go
And on the count of three everybody run back to your fantasy, now

[Common]
(Go) She was a bad (uh), the type at the club nigg*z would grab her
(Go) Fantasized when I had her, in the bathroom sweatin' with her as* up
(Go) The body of a dancer, we had chemistry cuz she was a Cancer
Thought forever it would last for, but forever move faster, so I had to
(Go) Still I gotta pause when I think about her in dem draws
(Go) And a ooh baby she liked it raw and like rain when she came it poured
(Go) And like a car that I can't afford I would want it then want some more
The positions our frames explored let me know she was secure, back for more I wanna

[Chorus]
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go, go
Uh, on the count of three everybody run back to your fantasy, now
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go, go
And on the count of three everybody run back to your fantasy, now

[Common]
(Go) Freaky like the daughter of a pastor, said I was bait for her to master
(Go) Little red corvette now she was faster, wet dreams Le'maire cream the bathroom
(Go) We made love and then laughter, and anyway I wanted I could have her
Said there were some girls that did attract her, a new chapter she was after so I said let's
(Go) To a place that you wanna be, uh get what you want from her and me uh
(Go) Free love I wanna see uh, hot sex in the third degree uh
(Go) You gettin' served while servin' me uh, dirty words encourage me to
Rock steady and sturdily on, you turnin' me no turnin' back the further we

[Chorus]
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go, go
Uh, on the count of three everybody run back to your fantasy, now
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go and on the count of three
(Go) go, go, go, go, go, go
And on the count of three everybody run back to your fantasy, now


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Hurt
Christina Aguilera

Seems like it was yesterday when I saw your face
You told me how proud you were, but I walked away
If only I knew what I know today, ooh, ooh

I would hold you in my arms, I would take the pain away
Thank you for all you've done, forgive all your mistakes
There's nothing I wouldn't do to hear your voice again
Sometimes I wanna call you but I know you won't be there

Oh, I'm sorry for blaming you
For everything I just couldn't do
And I've hurt myself by hurting you

Some days I feel broke inside but I won't admit
Sometimes I just wanna hide 'cause it's you I miss
And it's so hard to say goodbye when it comes to this, ooh

Would you tell me I was wrong? Would you help me understand?
Are you looking down upon me? Are you proud of who I am?
There's nothing I wouldn't do to have just one more chance
To look into your eyes and see you looking back

Oh, I'm sorry for blaming you
For everything I just couldn't do
And I've hurt myself, oh

If I had just one more day
I would tell you how much that I've missed you
Since you've been away

Oh, it's dangerous
It's so out of line
To try and turn back time

I'm sorry for blaming you
For everything I just couldn't do
And I've hurt myself
By hurting you


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

This is quite possibly my favorite song lyric ever, and it's a lyric I live my life by (for better or worse):

"If I don't know you, I won't talk to your ***." :yes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll probably get modded for this, but I'm feeling bad tonight.

Type O Negative - Be My Druidess

Be my druidess
Be my everything
Be my druidess
Be mine

Around the pyre, a circle of thirteen
Throughout these woods, ecstatic screams
I look deeply into your eyes
I smell your hair, caress your thighs

Now we'll make love by fire light
A blaze so high it lights the night
Long fingernails dug in my skin
Yourself so wet invites me in

Be my druidess
Be my everything
Be my druidess
Be mine

Our lust increased, feeds desire
As we combust, yeah we're on fire
I feel you shake so deep inside
You scream my name and squeeze me tight

I'll do anything to make you come
I'll do anything to make you....

Be my druidess
Be my everything
Be my druidess
Be mine

I'll do anything to make you come
I'll do anything to make you....


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

On the turning away
From the pale and downtrodden
And the words they say
Which we wont understand
Dont accept that whats happening
Is just a case of others suffering
Or youll find that youre joining in
The turning away

Its a sin that somehow
Light is changing to shadow
And casting its shroud
Over all we have known
Unaware how the ranks have grown
Driven on by a heart of stone
We could find that were all alone
In the dream of the proud

On the wings of the night
As the daytime is stirring
Where the speechless unite
In a silent accord
Using words you will find are strange
And mesmerized as they light the flame
Feel the new wind of change
On the wings of the night

No more turning away
From the weak and the weary
No more turning away
From the coldness inside
Just a world that we all must share
Its not enough just to stand and stare
Is it only a dream that therell be
No more turning away?

Pink Floyd


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I'll probably get modded for this, but I'm feeling bad tonight.
> 
> Type O Negative - Be My Druidess
> 
> ...


Well I'm turned on!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

epril said:


> Well I'm turned on!


ROFL! Don't get too hot and bothered :b

Iggy Pop - Some Weird Sin

Well, I never got my license to live
They wont give it up
So I stand at the worlds edge

Well, Im trying to break in
Oh no, its not for me
And the sight of it all
Makes me sad and ill
That's when I want
Some weird sin

Things get too straight
I cant bear it
I feel stuck
Stuck on a pin

Well I'm trying to break in
And I know its not for me
And the sight of it all
Makes me sad and ill
That's when I want
Some weird sin
That's when I want
Some weird sin
Just to relax with

That's some dumb weird sin
For a while anyway
With my head on the ledge
That's what you get out on the edge
Some weird sin

Things get too straight
I cant bear it
I feel stuck
Stuck on a pin

I'm trying to break in
Oh, I know its not for me
Well, the sight of it all
Makes me sad and ill
That's when I want
Some weird sin
That's when I want
Some weird sin
Just to relax with

That's some dumb weird sin
For a while anyway
With my head out on the ledge
That's what you get out on the edge
Some weird sin
Some weird sin, some weird sin


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Say Anything - I Want to Know your Plans

I want to know your plans and how involved in them I am.
When you leave for good will I be forgiven?
And If you want roses you can go buy a bouquet.
If that just won't cut it, well what can I say?

You're what keeps me believing the world's not gone dead,
Strength in my bones put the words in my head.
When they pour out to paper, it's all for you.
'Cause that's what you do. That's what you do.

I want to know your fears, from your feet to the back of your ears
and when they raise the landing gear will your heart stay here?
If you could forgive me for being so brash, well you...
you could hit me or whip me, I'd savor each lash.

You're what keeps me believing the world's not gone dead,
Strength in my bones put the words in my head.
When they pour out to paper, it's all for you.
'Cause that's what you do.

No more fighting.
this is only a waste of our time
'cause soon we'll be leaving.
Will this strength still be mine?
I'll look out for you 'til I die, 'til I rot.
I'll remember you 'til I die, until I rot.

You're what keeps me believing the world's not gone dead,
Strength in my bones put the words in my head.
When they pour out to paper, it's all for you.

You're what keeps me believing the world's not gone dead,
Strength in my bones put the words in my head.
When they pour out to paper, it's all for you.
'Cause that's what you do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Wanna Grow Up - Tom Waits

When I'm lyin' in my bed at night
I don't wanna grow up
Nothin' ever seems to turn out right
I don't wanna grow up
How do you move in a world of fog
That's always changing things
Makes me wish that I could be a dog
When I see the price that you pay
I don't wanna grow up
I don't ever wanna be that way
I don't wanna grow up

Seems like folks turn into things
That they'd never want
The only thing to live for
Is today
I'm gonna put a hole in my TV set
I don't wanna grow up
Open up the medicine chest
And I don't wanna grow up
I don't wanna have to shout it out
I don't want my hair to fall out
I don't wanna be filled with doubt
I don't wanna be a good boy scout
I don't wanna have to learn to count
I don't wanna have the biggest amount
I don't wanna grow up

Well when I see my parents fight
I don't wanna grow up
They all go out and drinking all night
And I don't wanna grow up
I'd rather stay here in my room
Nothin' out there but sad and gloom
I don't wanna live in a big old Tomb
On Grand Street

When I see the 5 o'clock news
I don't wanna grow up
Comb their hair and shine their shoes
I don't wanna grow up
Stay around in my old hometown
I don't wanna put no money down
I don't wanna get me a big old loan
Work them fingers to the bone
I don't wanna float a broom
Fall in and get married then boom
How the hell did I get here so soon
I don't wanna grow up


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

ARMY OF THE PHARAOHS

"Drama Theme"

[Jus Allah]
You might be the proud new father
I am their future martyr
Who slaughters like blood is the new water
Who's darker, who owns a tooth sharpener
Who's partner is a fool for his tool carver
No disputing, refutings, no eludings
Just shootings, feudings, no undoings
No diffusing, abusings, unexcusing
Shoestring removings becoming behooving
They don't pay me to kill but to stop killin'
I don't hold my ends of the deal, I should start billin'
Any lesser of an evil is not fulfillin'
Don't text your house cleaner for a mop spillin'
You're the trailer, teaser, I'm the feature
You ail, you're weaker, I am neither
I'm a leader, you're a cheater, deceiver
Easier, a receiver, breeder!

[Chief Kamachi]
Musical martyr who do it harder
Fresh to death, like a French funeral parlor
Church and Kamala hurts for the scholars
France holla, anywhere between the Earth and Shambhala
A black and white collar, grimy like crack pipes schwala
Trying to get a rap life dollar
Still spit it for shelltoes lottos with the velcros 
It's killa code I dun did it till hell froze
Old school Guc jacket dirty elbows
My boombox blast the heavens
I talk ****, stuck bibles in the *** of reverends
They wonder what faith he is,
Is he Muslim, Christian, or Atheist?
It don't matter, brain splatter just take a clip
Only present, ain't no way to escape the clique

[Vinnie Paz]
This a drama theme, you a ****** rapper drama queen
My body work is vicious quick enough to rock your spleen
Ain't nothin' funny sonny, even Vinnie's glock is mean
Steady with a machete ready for me to chop your team
How is Bush still here, we shoulda been shot him
Hologram, Taliban, call me Vin Laden
You a new jack hustla, Vinnie been clockin'
You a new jack sucker, Vinnie been rockin'
I ain't hear you sucker, come a little closer
Close enough so I can rock you with a mini roaster (x2)

[Chorus]

Everything ain't always what it seems
We bout to blow steam, or fall back and blow cream
Cuz, the left hand's for the position of mic
I made a ***** went himself when the mission ain't right
I'm on some OG ****, go fishin' at night 
Scrub the jewels with toothpaste so the glisten is right 
****ers, I'm on a level that you can't ignored
I prefer a boxcutter til' your face start to drip and pour 
Catch me and Reef eating on South Beach
Smackin' ****** so hard that his head leak out meat
Salute me or you better speak out peace
Cuz cats smoke so much oil ****** leak out grease 
We play everyday just like the weekend
...and the A to the O to the T to the P in this *****.

[Celph Titled]
Surgeon General's Warning:
I'm surgically injuring informants to resemble involent deformed kids
Satan's often born force to contort ribs
Expand my lands look at what one golf course did
Nine irons and three woods, goons with the spikey backs
Ali Baba swords swoosh-shaped in the Nike bag
Ask around they say for real "I'ma a rider man"
Ladies love my sniper aim 'plus they like my tiger fang'
Spiders came, Oh!, from my grave when I rose out
Looked at the sphinx and, I chiseled the nose out
Fo'sheezy so there's no doubt, the military unit of the Tibetan black magicians
Is here to make exact incisions 
With radioactive equipment
And have you stabbed quick through your cheek flesh like we're bass fishing
So crabs listen, their is no *** kissin'
Sloppy with my work, do my dirt with my mask missin'


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

lol I know I just posted in this thread, but I wanna do another one. I'm feeling wacky.

Xenosaga - Kokoro


I've been watching you awhile
Since you walked into my life
Monday morning, when first I heard you speak to me
I was too shy to let you know
Much too scared to let my feelings show
But you shielded me, and that was the beginning

Now at last we can talk
In another way
And though I try, "I love you",
Is just so hard to say...
If I only could be strong
And say the words I feel

My bleeding heart begins to race
When I turn to see your face
I remember that sweet dream
Which you told to me
I wanted just to be with you
So we could make the dream come true
And you smiled at me, and that was the beginning

Now at last we can talk
In another way
And though I try, "I love you",
Is just so hard to say...
If I only could be strong
And say the words I feel

Tell me what you're thinking of
Tell me if you love me not
I have so much I long to ask you
But now the chance has gone
When your picture fades each day
In my heart, the memory stays
Though we rant, you're always smiling
And I will hold it long.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

The girls I used to chase 'round
Were nothing but looks
Never cared 'bout the new I followed
Or my favorite books
Then I met you
And you showed me
To a different path
Now I'm reading you Dostoevsky
And you're doing my math

You're my nerd girl (nerd girl) 
An extraordinary mind
Brain is of the kind
So unknown
You're my nerd girl (nerd girl)
Unpreoccupied with style
The metal in your smile
Makes you shine

...

Where's MY nerd girl? :sigh


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

*Bloc Party - Mercury*

My mercury's in retrograde

This is not the time, the time to start a new love
This is not the time, the time to sign a lease
Try not to worry about whats forgotten
Try not to worry about whats been missed
Scars on shins and scars on my knuckles
Today I woke up in a basketball court
Jonjo's in Sydney and he aint returning
Im sitting in soho trying to stay drunk

In any bar in the world
From Silverlake to Williamsburg
You could pick another stranger
And fall in love


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

first of all Mercury ftw...and Bloc Party ftw really

now, these lyrics always make me laugh...it is impossible to take them seriously

"GO GO GO 
blood makes the grass grow
I heard the ghost of Hitler on the radio"

from:
13th Finger-Acid Bath

...most of the song is a little...risque...to post....


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

There was a time I thought
The mind would force the body
There was a time I thought
The mind would force the soul

But then I went evil
But then I went mad
But then I went evil
But then I went mad
But then I went evil
But then I went mad

Evil is ruling over my existence
Evil is ruling over my existence

There was a time I thought
The mind would force the body
There was a time I thought
The mind would force the soul

But then I went evil
But then I went mad
But then I went evil
But then I went mad
But then I went mad
But then I went mad
But then I went mad

Evil is ruling over my existence
Evil is ruling over my existence
Evil is ruling over my existence
Evil is ruling over my existence
Over my existence
Over my existence

There was a time I thought
The mind would force the body
There was a time I thought
The mind would force the soul
There was a time I thought
The mind would force the body
There was a time I thought
The mind would force the soul
There was a time I thought....
There was a time I thought....


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

In a dark night
You were born
In a dark place
You were torn

Out of a mother...
Without sin
The points were set
You couldn't win

They tried to save you
Out of the womb
Which will be your grave
And your tomb

You'll leave this earth
Before you know
To God's arbitrariness
You will go

Condemned to suffer, and die
In the dark
There's no paradise
Worthy of remark

There's no paradise....
There's no paradise....
There's no paradise....

With high hopes, she tried to give eternal life
But now the little boy is dead, without a fight
Don't be upset
This is the way
That all creatures have to go
On their last day....

To God's arbitrariness you have to bow
With no consciousness, nothing to know
Will we ever meet again will we suffer endlessly
We are lost in this universe, we are lost eternally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shy Boy - Katie Melua

I'm sittin' in the window of a street cafe 
Watchin' you walking by each day, 
It seems that you always wanna look my way 
Hey, you can't deny, boy, 
You're such a shy boy. 

So good looking you seem to be 
But you're too tongue-tied to say hi to me, 
You could make it happen so easily 
Woah, I'll tell you why boy, 
'Cos I'm looking for a shy boy 

Most guys advertise 
By making eyes and telling lies 
If you only knew, 
You could make your dreams come true 
All you gotta do is ask me to 

If this was a quiz on a TV show 
And the prize was a guy who would love me so 
Whatever they ask, the answer I know 
Hey, my reply boy 
Is gimme a shy boy. 

Most guys advertise 
By making eyes and telling lies 
If you only knew 
You could make your dreams come true 
All you gotta do is ask me to 

Some guys act a bit too sure 
And maybe you're thinkin' that less is more 
But Honey, you still gotta knock on my door 
Hey, just try boy, 
And you could be my boy 

I'll tell you why boy 
I'm looking for a shy boy, 
Just try boy, you're such a shy boy


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Learn To Be Lonely - Andrew Lloyd Webber - from Phantom of the Opera

Child of the wilderness
Born into emptiness
Learn to be lonely
Learn to find your way in darkness
Who will be there for you,
Comfort and care for you?
Learn to be lonely
Learn to be your one companion
Never dreamed out in the world
There are arms to hold you
You've always known
Your heart was on it's own
So laugh in your loneliness
Child of the wilderness
Learn to be lonely
Learn how to love life that is lived alone
Learn to be lonely
Life can be lived
Life can be loved
Alone.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

He is miserable 
I am miserable
we are miserable
can't we have a party would you rather have a party
after all we have to sit here
and he's even drinking a beer
I want to ask him what's his name
but I can't 'cause I'm so afraid of the man on the train.

~Roches


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

You got your name in lights
And they can't seem to spell mine right
You sold a mil today
Today I'm lucky if I get paid
If I could get paid
I'd survive another day
Maybe if I could get played
They'd know my name

Your girls are fine it seems
A dime or two in every dozen
I only wanted one but I'm no one
So I get nothing
But all this nothing I've got
Is all that's keeping me tough
Maybe this thing I've got is enough

When I'm alone and the lights go off
I'm never sure if I can make it that far
All that I know is
I want those
I want those
I want those flashing lights...
I want those
I want those
I want those flashing lights...

You dropped the class re-wrote the books
and I'm still trying to pass
I'm at the back, professor, a question
what is the secret to these (flashing lights)
Is it just make believe
It's not easy
Wish it as ABC

You did your time
You broke your wire
And now you got your shine
I'm in the line
Lost in the crowd
Still trying to figure it out

Still trying to do it right
Still trying to find the light
Maybe not tonight

When I'm alone and the lights go off
I'm never sure if I can make it that far
All that I know is
I want those
I want those
I want those flashing lights...
I want those
I want those
I want those flashing lights...

When you're all alone and the lights go off
Did you always know that you would make it this far
All that I know is
I want those
I want those
I want those flashing lights... 
I want those
I want those
I want those flashing lights...


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

you cut the head off
grows back hard
i am the hydra
now you ll see your star


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm here, just like I said
Though it's breaking every rule I've ever made
My racing heart, is just the same;
Why make it strong to break it once again?
And I'd love to say "I do";
Give everything to you
But I could never now be true

I think I better leave right now
Before I fall any deeper
I think I better leave right now
Feeling weaker and weaker
Somebody better show me how
Before I fall any deeper
I think I better leave right now

I'm here, so please explain
Why you're opening up a healing wound again
I'm a little more careful, perhaps it shows
But if I lose the highs at least I'm spared the lows
Now I tremble in your arms
What could be the harm?
To feel my spirit calm?

I think I better leave right now
Before I fall any deeper
I think I better leave right now
Feeling weaker and weaker
Somebody better show me how
Before I fall any deeper
I think I better leave right now

I wouldn't know how to say
How good it feels seeing you today
I see you've got your smile back
Like you say - you're right on track
But you may never know why
Once bitten, twice as shy
If I'm proud, perhaps I should explain
I couldn't bear to loose you again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So ****ing Happy - Sal's Birdland

You slammed the door on me, my finger's broken. 
It only hurts when I believe in me. 
I always play the happy chick in retribution. 
But all I want to do is make you suffer. 
I'm so ****ing happy my life is a dream, a day in Disneyland. 
I'm so very happy I just wanna scream, the party never ends. 
I know I'm much too fat for your fixations. 
They make the fabric of your universe. 
Your guilt just suffocates in validation. 
I got a heart that's packing heat it's always loaded. 
I'm so ****ing happy my life is a dream, a day in Disneyland. 
I'm so very happy I just wanna scream, the party never ends. 
I'm so ****ing happy my life is a dream, a day in Disneyland. 
I'm so very happy I just wanna scream, the party never ends. 
This old cosmic dump is full of your mutant love. 
How high can I jump. 
100 million miles cause I'm so very happy now.... 
I fell like Pinnochio in Disneyland, this party in my head, will it ever end. 
I'm so ****ing happy my life is a dream, a day in Disneyland. 
I'm so very happy I just wanna scream, the party never ends. 
I'm so ****ing happy my life is a dream, a day in Disneyland. 
I'm so very happy I just wanna scream, yeah your head is bigger than mine, 
But it's hard to say when your blind. 
Yeah, I'm so ****ing happy now.


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

_Man Of The World_ - Fleetwood Mac

Shall I tell you about my life
They say I'm a man of the world
I've flown across every tide
And I've seen lots of pretty girls

I guess I've got everything I need
I wouldn't ask for more
And there's no one I'd rather be
But I just wish that I'd never been born

And I need a good woman
to make me feel like a good man should
I don't say I'm a good man
Oh, but I would be if I could

I could tell you about my life
And keep you amused I'm sure
About all the times I've cried
And how I don't want to be sad anymore
And how I wish I was in love


----------



## Freak (Jul 18, 2009)

Finished with my woman cause she couldn't help me with my mind!
*people think i'm insane because I am frowning all the time!*

All day long I think of things 
but nothing seems to satisfy
Think I'll lose my mind 
if I don't find something to pacify

Can you help me, occupy my brain?
Oh yeah!

*I need someone to show me 
the things in life that I can't find
I can't see the things that make true 
happiness, I must be blind

Make a joke and I will sigh 
and you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness I cannot feel 
and love to me is so unreal*

And so as you hear these words 
telling you now of my state
I tell you to enjoy life 
I wish I could but it's too late


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

you know that talk is cheap and those rumors aint nice


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Teacher says that I've been naughty

I must learn to concentrate

But the girls they pull my hair

and with the boys I can't relate

Daddy says I'm good for nothing

Mama says that it's from him

Manic sister thinks I'm cracking

Brother says it's in my genes


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

Eric B & Rakim - Paid in Full

Thinkin of a master plan
Cuz ain’t nuthin but sweat inside my hand
So I dig into my pocket, all my money is spent
So I dig deeper but still comin up with lint
So I start my mission- leave my residence
Thinkin how could I get some dead presidents
I need money, I used to be a stick-up kid
So I think of all the devious things I did
I used to roll up, this is a hold up, ain’t nuthin funny
Stop smiling, be still, don’t nuthin move but the money
But now I learned to earn cos I’m righteous
I feel great! so maybe I might just
Search for a 9 to 5, if I strive
Then maybe I’ll stay alive
So I walk up the street whistlin this
Feelin out of place cos, man, do I miss
A pen and a paper, a stereo, a tape of
Me and eric b, and a nice big plate of
Fish, which is my favorite dish
But without no money it’s still a wish
Cos I don’t like to dream about gettin paid
So I dig into the books of the rhymes that I made
To now test to see if I got pull
Hit the studio, cos I’m paid in full


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

When i'm feeling like crap

Sepultura - Slave to the New World

At the time of my last pain
I scream, so l can run away
What I see in front of me
Is only the reflection of my insanity

Throwing me to the present
Alone almost in despair
My head throws itself against the
wall
Making my blood flow free of me
To be born again, it'll be a sad
destiny
To seek death when it's inside of
myself
I throw up trying to put it out
I try to sleep sitting on the cold
ground

Reminders from the past
Repulsion of the present
Fear of the future
Septic Schizo (X3)

Stained by blood on the face
I see that my life goes by in front of
me
As an old movie. I feel not proud of
anything
I've done
I scorn myself with anguish

My nerves are blowing
Inside of me my skin burns
I sink my toes on the ground
I wanna quit; but I don't wanna enter
another place

I'm marked and wounded, the
decaying of
my thoughts
The rotten smell on my skin
The cold body, thrown and forgotten
I can see things, but I'm blinded to
the world . . .


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Crossfade - Cold

Looking back at me I see
That I never really got it right
I never stopped to think of you
I'm always wrapped up in
Things I cannnot win
You are the antidote that gets me by
Something strong
Like a drug that gets me high

What I really meant to say
Is I'm sorry for the way I am
I never meant to be so cold to you

And I'm sorry about all the lies
Maybe in a different light
You could see me stand on my own again
Cause now i can see
You were the antidote that got me by
Something strong like a drug that got me high
I never meant to be so cold

I never really wanted you to see
The screwed up side of me that I keep
Locked inside of me so deep
It always seems to get to me
I never really wanted you to go
So many things you should have known
I guess for me theres just no hope
I never meant to be so cold


----------



## Imago (Sep 14, 2009)

The song I'm playing right this moment, by _Falling Up_. 

You are my one true love
You are the voice that is so sweet
In everything I do, you bring the best out of me
You are my wings to fly
You are the wind beneath them
I miss you every night, when I close my eyes
You put your feelings down
You stopped your tears you brought me love
You held on to my heart
You held with hope to have me near
Sometimes I close my eyes
Sometimes I let my hunger rise
I think of all you are, you are the love of my life

All of my dreams and my passions
are in your hands
All of my dreams and my passions
are in your hands

You reached me in my need
Your rhythm flows under my skin
I need you desperately,
A sweet healing that will begin
You are my one true love
You are the voice that is so sweet
In everything I do, you bring the best out of me
My everything is you
The very motions that I move
And everything with richness
The richness of the peace you bring

All of my dreams and my passions
are in your hands
All of my dreams and my passions
are in your hands
All of my dreams and my passions
Are...

Always, always you are with me
Always, always you are with me


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Bad Religion - A street kid named desire

Well, it was punk-fifteen in the morning and it was time to stand my ground
And as the gawks and stares bombarded me I didn't even hear a sound
No one gave a damn if I was there or away
If I died and went to hell, they'd throw a party on my grave and they'd all
say, "This kid is just a fool, he'll never be cool, 
they might as well just ship him off to some other school"
Plain destitute
Just a little too guilty, just a little too soon

But that day was just like any other day
No work, and no pay
I knew that paradise was some other place and I'd get there another day
I will find it before I expire 'cuz I've got the desire

Well, it was punk-fifteen in the evening and it was time to set the town
on fire
I saw my boots and my hair, as reflected in the mirror, reveal a streetkid
named desire
I didn't give a damn because I was just dying to be
And as the Hollywood street scene left its mark on me 
I changed from a boy into a man
I said "Never again!" I stuck out my chin when I should have ran
**** in the fan
I was driven so hard by the sound of my heart

When the walls surround in deeper shades of blue and there's no voice of
reason inside you
And you search for meaning on an empty shelf
Then you're always dreaming of somewhere else

Today is just like any other day
No fear, no restraint
I know that paradise is some other place and I will get there another day
You can come with me, no conditions or fares
Somehow, somewhere
I will find it before I expire, 'cuz I've got the desire


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

"I have often walked down this street before,
But the pavement always stayed beneath my feet before.
All at once am I Several stories high,
Knowing I'm on the street where you live."


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

OMD - "So in Love"

Don't say your prayers, don't build your hopes
Just walk away
Don't phone me up, don't call around
Don't waste your time


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

We're no strangers to love
You know the rules, and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

We've know each other for so long
Your heart's been aching but
You're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

God is Great, Beer is Good, People are Crazy....


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

these walls are paper thin and eveyone can hear every little sound


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

There's a burning in my pride
A nervous bleeding in my brain


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I am the red in the rose, the flowers
on the blankets on your bedroom floor.
And I am the gray in the ghost that hides
with your clothes behind your closet door.

I am the green in the grass that bends back
from underneath your feet.
And I am the blue in your back alley view
where the horizon and the rooftops meet.

If you cut me I suppose I would bleed the colors
of the evening stars.
You can go anywhere you wish cause I'll be there, wherever you are.


(I will always be your keys
when we are lost in the technicolor phase)

The black in the book
the letters on the pages that you memorize.
And I am the orange in the overcast
of color that you visualize.

I am the white in the walls that soak up
all the sound when you cannot sleep.
And I am the peach in the starfish on the beach
that wish the harbor wasn't quite so deep.

If you cut me I suppose I would bleed the colors
of the evening stars.
You can go anywhere you wish cause I'll be there, wherever you are.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

"Here I stand in my corner, my little piece of the world"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Mother
Tell your children not to walk my way
Tell your children not to hear my words
What they mean
What they say
Mother

Mother
Can you keep them in the dark for life
Can you hide them from the waiting world
Oh mother

Father
Gonna take your daughter out tonight
Gonna show her my world
Oh father

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's

Mother
Tell your children not to hold my hand
Tell your children not to understand
Oh mother

Father
Do you wanna bang heads with me
Do you wanna feel everything
Oh father

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's
Yea

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like
Mother
Yeah


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

"Time, where did you go?
Why did you leave me here alone?
Wait, don't go so fast
I'm missing the moments as they pass
Now I've looked in the mirror and the worlds getting clearer
So wait for me this time
I'm down I'm down on my knees I'm begging for all your sympathy
But you (I'm just an illusion) you don't seem to care (I wish that I could)
You humble people everywhere (I don't mean to hurt you)
Now I've looked in the mirror and the worlds getting clearer
I'll take what you give me. Please know that I'm learning
So wait for me this time
I should've know better
I shouldn't have wasted those days
And afternoons and mornings
I threw them all away
Now this is my time
I'm going to make this moment mine.
(I shouldn't have wasted those days)
I'll take what you give me. Please know that I'm learning
I've looked in the mirror
My world's getting clearer
So wait for me this time"

chantel kreviazuk: Time


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

"I'll Fly With You"- Gigi D agostino

I still believe in your eyes
I just don't care what
You have done in your life
Baby I'll always be here by your side
Don't leave me waiting too long
Please come by
I, I, I, I still believe in your eyes;
There is no choice,
I belong to your life
Because I will live
To love you someday;
You'll be my baby
And we'll fly away
And I'll fly with you,
I'll fly with you,
I'll fly with you

You are, are, are, are, are, are
You are, are, are, are, are, are
You are, are, are, are, are, are

Every day and every night,
I always dream that
You are by my side
Oh, baby, every day
And every night,
Well I said everything's
Gonna be alright
And I'll fly with you,
I'll fly with you,
I'll fly with you

You are, are, are, are, are, are
You are, are, are, are, are, are

Dream of me
I still believe in your eyes
I just don't care what
You've done in your life
Baby I'll always
Be here by your side;
Don't leave me
Waiting too long,
Please come by
I, I, I, I still believe in your eyes;
There is no choice,
I belong to your life
Because I will live
To love you some day;
You'll be my baby
And we'll fly away
And I'll fly with you,
I'll fly with you,
I'll fly with you

Every day and every night,
I always dream that
You are by my side
Oh, baby, every day
And every night,
Well I said everything's
Gonna be alright
And I'll fly with you,
I'll fly with you,
I'll fly with you

You are, are, are, are, are, are
You are, are, are, are, are, are


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Excuse the *****in'
I shouldn't complain
I should have no feeling
'Cuz feeling is pain
as everything I need is denied me
and everything I want is taken away from me
But who do I got to blame?
Nobody but me

I don't wanna be a old man anymore
It's been a year or two since I was out on the floor
Shakin' booty, makin' sweet love all the night
It's time I got back to the good life"

(weezer)


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, :boogie
A tale of a fateful trip 
That started from this tropic port :boogie
Aboard this tiny ship. 

The mate was a mighty sailing man, :boogie
The skipper brave and sure. 
Five passengers set sail that day :boogie
For a three hour tour, a three hour tour. 

The weather started getting rough, :boogie
The tiny ship was tossed, 
If not for the courage of the fearless crew :boogie
The minnow would be lost, the minnow would be lost. 

The ship set ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle :boogie
With Gilligan 
The Skipper too, :boogie
The millionaire and his wife, 
The movie star :boogie
The professor and Mary Ann, 
Here on Gilligans Isle.:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One of the more interesting one-hit wonders - this one was during my senior year in high school. Snow's Informer, the one with the lyrics we could not figure out :lol

Whats up man! hey yo whats up!
Yeah whats goin on here.
Sick an tired of five-oh runnin up on the block here.
You know what Im sayin? 
Yo snow, they came around here lookin for you the other day.
Word? word! bust it!

Chorus
Informer, you no say daddy me snow me Ill go blame,
A licky boom boom down.
Detective mon said daddy me snow me stab someone down the lane,
A licky boom boom down.
Informer, you no say daddy me snow me Ill go blame,
A licky boom boom down.
Detective mon said daddy me snow me stab someone down the lane,
A licky boom boom down.

Police them come an now they blow down me door,
One him come crawl through, through my window,
So then they put me in the back the car at the station,
From that point on me reach my destination,
When the destination reached, it was the east detention, where them
Whipped down me pants, looked up me bottom, so

Chorus

Bigger they are they think they have more power,
Theyre on the phone me say that on (every) hour,
Me for want to use it once an now me call me lover,
Lover who Ill be callin is the one tammy,
An me love her in me heart down to my belly,
Yes me daddy me snow me I feel cool an deadly,
As the one mc shan an the one daddy snow,
Together we-a loveem as a tor-na-do.

Chorus

Listen for me, you better listen for me now.
Listen for me, you better listen for me now.
When me rockin the microphone me rock it steady,
Yes sir, daddy me snow me are the article done.
But in the in an the out of a dance them they say where you come from,
People them say you come from jamaica,
But me born an raised in the ghetto thats the one I want you to know,
Pure black people mon thats all I mon know.
Yeah me shoes are tear up an me toes used to show,
Where me born in on the one toronto, so

Chorus

Come with a nice young lady. intelligent,
Yes shes gentle an irie.
Everywhere me go, me never left her at all.
Yes, its daddy snow me are the roam dance mon.
Roam between a dancin in a in a nation-a.
You never know say daddy me snow me are the boom shakata.
Me never lay-a down flat in that one cardboard box.
Yes say me daddy me snow me Ill go reachin at the top, so...

Chorus

Why would he? 

Me sittin round cool with my dibbie dibbie girl,
Police knock my door,
Lick up my pal,
Rough me up an I cant do a thing
Pick up my line, when my telephone ring.
Take me to the station,
Black up my hands.
Trail me down, cuz Im hangin with the snowman,
What Im gonna do,
Im backed an Im trapped,
Slap me in the face an took all o my gap.
They have no clues an they wanna get warmer,
But shan wont turn informer!

Chorus


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

"love is like a battlefield;better get your armor."


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"No fun my babe no fun
No fun my babe no fun
No fun to hang around
Feeling that same old way
No fun to hang around
Freaked out for another day
No fun my babe no fun
No fun my babe no fun
No fun to be around
Walking by myself
No fun to be alone
In love with nobody else
Well maybe go out maybe stay home
Maybe call mom on the telephone
Well come on, well come on,
Well come on.........."

I love this thread


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Awake on my airplane
Awake on my airplane
My skin is bare
My skin is theirs
Awake on my airplane
Awake on my airplane
My skin is bare
My skin is theirs

I feel like a new-born
And I feel like a new-born
Awake on my airplane
Awake on my airplane
I feel so real

Do you wanna take my picture
Cause I won't remember
Do you wanna take my picture
Cause I won't remember

I don't believe in
I don't believe in your sanctity; your privacy
I don't believe in
I don't believe in sanctity or hypocrisy
Can everyone agree that no one should be left alone
Can everyone agree that they should not be left alone
And I feel like a new-born
And I feel like a new-born, kicking and screaming

Do you wanna take my picture
Cause I won't remember
Do you wanna take my picture
Cause I won't remember

Hey dad what do you think about your son now?
Hey dad what do you think about your son now?

Do you wanna take my picture
Cause I won't remember
Do you wanna take my picture
Cause I won't remember
Do you wanna take my picture
Cause I won't remember
Do you wanna take my picture
Cause I will not remember


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

You come to me with scars on your wrist
You tell me this will be the last night feeling like this
I just came to say goodbye
I didn't want you to see me cry, I'm fine
But I know it's a lie.

This is the last night you'll spend alone
Look me in the eyes so I know you know
I'm everywhere you want me to be.
The last night you'll spend alone,
I'll wrap you in my arms and I won't let go,
I'm everything you need me to be.

Your parents say everything is your fault
But they don't know you like I know you they don't know you at all
I'm so sick of when they say
It's just a phase, you'll be o.k. you're fine
But I know it's a lie.

This is the last night you'll spend alone
Look me in the eyes so I know you know
I'm everywhere you want me to be.
The last night you'll spend alone,
I'll wrap you in my arms and I won't let go,
I'm everything you need me to be.

The last night away from me

The night is so long when everything's wrong
If you give me your hand I will help you hold on
Tonight,
Tonight.

This is the last night you'll spend alone
Look me in the eyes so I know you know
I'm everywhere you want me to be.
The last night you'll spend alone,
I'll wrap you in my arms and I won't let go,
I'm everything you need me to be.

I won't let you say goodbye,
I'll be your reason why.

The last night away from me,
Away from me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The stars lean down to kiss you
And I lie awake and miss you
Pour me a heavy dose of atmosphere
'Cause I'll doze off safe and soundly
But I'll miss your arms around me
I'd send a postcard to you dear
_'Cause I wish you were here_

I'll watch the night turn light blue
But it's not the same without you
Because it takes two to whisper quietly
The silence isn't so bad
Till I look at my hands and feel sad
'Cause the spaces between my fingers
Are right where yours fit perfectly

I'll find repose in new ways
Though I haven't slept in two days
'Cause cold nostalgia chills me to the bone
But drenched in vanilla twilight
I'll sit on the front porch all night
_Waist-deep in thought because when I think of you
I don't feel so alone

I don't feel so alone
I don't feel so alone_

As many times as I blink
I'll think of you tonight
I'll think of you tonight

When violet eyes get brighter
And heavy wings grow lighter
I'll taste the sky and feel alive again
And I'll forget the world that I knew
But I swear I won't forget you
Oh, if my voice could reach back through the past
I'd whisper in your ear,
_Oh darling I wish you were here_


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

*We're starting to feel
We stayed together out of fear
Of dying alone
I've been slipping through the years
My old clothes don't fit like they once did
So they hang like ghosts
Of the people I've been

It's like my heart can't take
My fall in love every day
And I feel like a fool

I have to face the truth
That no one could ever look at me like you do
Like I'm something worth holding on to

These times I think of leaving
But it's something I'll never do

'Cause you can do better than me
But I can't do better than you​*


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Am I going to die from an asassin that broke my heart down?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Ag-a-doo-doo-doo, push pineapple, shake the tree
Aga-doo-doo-doo, push pineapple, grind coffee
To the left, to the right, jump up and down and to the knees
Come and dance every night, sing with a hula melody.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Stars and arrows shooting slowly
'round the world that's barely moving
Your goodnight is my good morning
but we are one
We are one for life
I have seen the other side of this crazy, crazy world...
You are the one (crazy, crazy world)
No other (crazy, crazy...)

:mushy "Crazy World" by Mink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anthem - Assemblage 23

We are born of stone
And etched by wind 
Cast aside to live or die 
We are the pawns in our own game 

Like refugees 
Of silent wars 
We step on ever-shifting ground 
Promoting what we undermine 

For countless days 
We walked alone 
Directionless and vulnerable 
Sitting targets wearing smiles 

No one of us will go unscathed 
By private battles we have braved 
A vicious circle we have built 
Constructed from our shame and guilt 

The flags we wave 
Are set afire 
To warm the bones of infant dreams 
Even as our present is set ablaze 

The tinderbox 
We sit upon 
Decays in churning mists of fog 
And crumbles down into the sea 

We lie embraced 
In the arms of dawn 
The fading echoes of pointless time 
Statuettes of Ignorance

And even as
The clock hand sweeps
We pay no mind to where we are
Surely we're not allowed to die


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Billy Talent (white sparrows)
Today I walked down our old street
Past the diner where we meet
Now I dine alone in our old seats
The cold wind blows right throught my bones
And I feel like I'm getting old, but I wish I was getting old whit you

I held you're hand when we took shelted fron the rain
She laughed as we pickes out our children's names

White sparrows fell from heaven and carried her away
Black arrows cut the strings of my heart I kneeld and pray

Her clothes hang in the closet still
The pfone sit's on de windowsill
And avery time it rings it give's me chills
My heart just stopped when I was told: doctor, docter on the phone said my Love was never coming home

I hold you're casket gently walking to the grave
Dark clouds eclipse the sun won't shine again

White sparrows fell fron heaven and carried her away
Black arrows cut the strings of my heart I kneeld and pray
They gave her one more day, to say the words I coulden't say
I'm craying in pain, crying in pain

And I'm not looking for anwsers, no I'm not looking for anwsers
But dear god why did you choose her?

White sparrows fell fron heaven and carried her away
Black arrows cut the strings of my heart I kneeld and pray
They gave her one more day, to say the words I coulden't say
I'm craying in pain (crying in pain) crying in pain
Our love will remain, crying in pain


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful - Christina Aguilera

Don't look at me

Every day is so wonderful
And suddenly it's hard to breathe
Now and then I get insecure
From all the pain, feel so ashamed

I am beautiful no matter what they say
Words can't bring me down
I am beautiful in every single way
Yes, words can't bring me down, oh no
So don't you bring me down today

To all your friends you're delirious
So consumed in all your doom
Tryin' hard to fill the emptiness, the piece is gone
Left the puzzle undone, ain't that the way it is?

'Cause you are beautiful no matter what they say
Words can't bring you down, oh no
You are beautiful in every single way
Yes, words can't bring you down, oh no
So don't you bring me down today

No matter what we do
No matter what we do
(No matter what we say)
No matter what we say
(We're the song that's outta tune)
(Full of beautiful mistakes)

(And everywhere we go)
And everywhere we go
(The sun will always shine)
The sun will always, always shine!
(But tomorrow we might awake on the other side)

'Cause we are beautiful no matter what they say
Yes, words won't bring us down, oh no
We are beautiful in every single way
Yes, words can't bring us down, oh no
So don't you bring me down today

Don't you bring me down today
Don't you bring me down today


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

So heal, your fear
To heal, your fear
You're such a comfortable liar
You're such a comfortable liar
You're such a comfortable liar
You're such a comfortable liar
You're such a comfortable liar
So calm


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

Never Surrender - Skillet

Do you know what it's like when
You're scared to see yourself?
Do you know what it's like when
You wish you were someone else
Who didn't need your help to get by?

Do you know what it's like
To wanna surrender?

I don't wanna feel like this tomorrow
I don't wanna live like this today
Make me feel better, I wanna feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender
Never surrender

Do you know what it's like when
You're not who you wanna be?
Do you know what it's like to
Be your own worst enemy
Who sees the things in me I can't hide?

Do you know what it's like
To wanna surrender?

I don't wanna feel like this tomorrow
I don't wanna live like this today
Make me feel better, I wanna feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender

Make me feel better, you make me feel better
You make me feel better, put me back together

I don't wanna feel like this tomorrow
I don't wanna live like this today
Make me feel better, I need to feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender

Put me back together
Never surrender, make me feel better
You make me feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Encore un jour se lève sur la planète France
Je sors doucement de mes rêves, je rentre dans la danse
Comme toujours, il est huit heures du soir, j'ai dormi tout le jour
Je me suis encore couché trop tard, je me suis rendu sourd
Encore, encore une soirée où la jeunesse France
Encore, elle va bien s'amuser puisqu'ici rien n'a de sens
Alors on va danser, faire semblant d'être heureux
Pour aller gentiment se coucher mais demain rien ira mieux

Puisqu'on est jeune et con, puisqu'ils sont vieux et fous
Puisque des hommes crèvent sous les ponts et ce monde s'en fout
Puisqu'on est que des pions contents d'être à genoux
Puisque je sais qu'un jour nous gagnerons à devenir fous
Devenir fous, devenir fous...

Encore un jour se lève sur la planète France
Mais j'ai depuis longtemps perdu mes rêves, je connais trop la danse
Comme toujours, il est huit heures du soir j'ai dormi tout le jour
Je sais qu'on est quelques milliards à chercher l'amour
Encore, encore une soirée où la jeunesse France
Encore, elle va bien s'amuser dans cet état d'urgence
Alors elle va danser faire semblant d'exister
Qui sait? Si on ferme les yeux on vivra vieux

Puisqu'on est jeune et con (jeune et con)
Puisqu'ils sont vieux et fous (vieux et fous)
Puisque des hommes crèvent sous les ponts et ce monde s'en fout
Puisqu'on est que des pions contents d'être à genoux
Puisque je sais qu'un jour nous gagnerons à devenir fous
Devenir fous, fous, fous...

Encore un jour se lève sur la jeunesse France
J'ai perdu mes rêves, je connais trop la danse
Je sais qu'on est quelques milliards

Encore un jour se lève sur la planète France
Mais j'ai depuis longtemps perdu mes rêves, je connais trop la danse
Comme toujours, il est huit heures du soir, j'ai dormi tout le jour
Je sais qu'on est quelques milliards...
À chercher l'amour.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

In the name of Jesus
What have we done
Slow death and diseases
We're on the run
No one will hear you
You're on your own
No one to save you
We all die alone

We're better
Off dead

We're the slaves of evil
Where angels weep
Escape from my hell
You ****ing creep
We killed our nature
We lost all hope
Destroy my creature
Where is the rope

We're better
Off dead



(from : Suicide Commando - Better Off Dead)
I'm not depressed right now though


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Bleed in Silence
Underneath the still water
Stare into the Sun
And remain there forever


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can see it in your eyes
taste it in our first kiss
Stranger in this lonely town (this lonely town)
save me from my emptiness (save me...)

"This Love" by The Veronicas.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

What does it mean
What does it mean to be alone?
(I don't know)
And how does it feel
How does it feel to be alone?
(I don't know)
I know how you feel
I know how you feel
I know what it feel like
(Anymore it seems)
I don't wanna say that
(I'm all alone)


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Incubus - Pardon Me

Pardon me while I burst...

A decade ago,
I never thought I would be,
at twenty-three, on the verge of
spontaneous combustion. -Woe-is-me.-
But I guess that it comes
with the territory,
An ominous landscape of
never-ending calamity.
I need you to hear,
I need you to see
that I have had all I can take and
exploding seems like an imminent possibility
to me.

So pardon me while I burst
into flames.
I've had enough of the world
and its people's mindless games.
So pardon me while I burn
and rise above the flame.
Pardon me, pardon me...
I'll never be the same!

Not two days ago,
I was having a look
in a book
and I saw a picture of a guy
fried up above his knee.
I said, "I can relate,"
cause lately I've been thinking of combustication
as a welcome vacation from
the burdens of
the planet Earth.
like gravity, hypocrisy,
and the perils of being in 3-D...
but thinking so much differently.

Pardon me while I burst
into flames.
I've had enough of the world
and its people's mindless games.
So pardon me while I burn
and rise above the flame.
Pardon me, pardon me...
I'll never be the same!

Never be the same, yeah...
Pardon me, while I burst into flames...
Pardon me, pardon me, pardon me.

So pardon me while I burst
into flames.
I've had enough of the world
and its people's mindless games.
So pardon me while I burn
and rise above the flame.
Pardon me, pardon me...
I'll never be the same!

Never be the same, yeahh!!


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

*In the cold light of morning while everyone's yawning you're high. 
In the cold light of morning you're drunk sick from whoring and high. 
Staring back from the mirrors a face that you don't recognise.
It's a loser a sinner a cock and a dildos disguise*


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

And in the end, the love you take
Is equal to the love you make.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't wanna dream about all the things that never were
And maybe I can live without, When I'm out from under
I don't wanna feel the pain, What good would it do me now?
I'll get it all figured out, When I'm out from under
(From under, from under, from under)

"Out From Under" by Britney Spears


----------



## 50y634n (Oct 1, 2009)

Animal - Miike Snow

there was a time when my world was filled with darkness
darkness, darkness
and i stopped dreaming now i’m supposed to fill it up
with something
something , something
in your eyes i see the eyes of somebody i knew before long
long, long ago
but i’m still trying to make my mind up
am i free or am i tied up

i change shapes just to hide in this place but i’m still
i’m still an animal
nobody knows it
but me when i slip
yeah i slip
i’m still an animal

there is a hole and i tried to fill up with money
money, money
but it gets bigger to your hopes is always runnin’
runnin’, runnin’
in your eyes i see the eyes of somebody of who could be strong
tell me if i’m wrong
and now i’m pulling your disguise up
are you free or are you tied up

i change shapes just to hide in this place but i’m still
i’m still an animal
nobody knows it but me when i slip
yeah i slip
i’m still an animal

i change shapes just to hide in this place but i’m still
i’m still an animal
nobody knows it but me when i slip
yeah i slip
i’m still an animal


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

All the lace and the skin in the shop couldn't get you off.
All the toys and the tools in the box couldn't get you off.
All the noise, all the voices never stop.

I remember when we were gambling to win.
Everybody else said, "Better luck next time."
I don't wanna bend like the bad girls bend.
I just wanna be your friend while you're giving me a hard time.


"Gold Guns Girls" by Metric.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wake up on your own
And look around you cause you're not alone
Release your high hopes and they'll survive
Cause this is the future and you are alive

Dive in and swim away
From your loneliness and miserable days


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I _just_ can't seem to drink you _off_ my mind

Cos the honky tonk honky tonk women 
that gimme gimme gimme the honky tonk blues

Rolling Stones- Honky Tonk Woman


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush - "Virtuality" (Test For Echo)
_Like a shipwrecked mariner adrift on an unknown sea
Clinging to the wreckage of the lost ship Fantasy
I'm a castaway, stranded in a desolate land
I can see the footprints in the virtual sand

Net boy, net girl
Send your signal 'round the world
Let your fingers walk and talk
And set you free

Net boy, net girl
Send your impulse 'round the world
Put your message in a modem
And throw it in the Cyber Sea

Astronauts in the weightlessness of pixellated space
Exchange graffiti with a disembodied race
I can save the universe in a grain of sand
I can hold the future in my virtual hand

Let's dance tonight
To a virtual song
Press this key
And you can play along

Let's fly tonight
On our virtual wings
Press this key
To see amazing things

Like a pair of vagabonds who wave between two passing trains
Or the glimpse of a woman's smile through a window in the rain
I can smell her perfume,
I can taste her lips
I can feel the voltage from her fingertips

Net boy, net girl
Send your heartbeat round the world_

I like Rush, even Neil Peart's lyrics, but that's just embarrassing...I should post lyrics from a good song.

Rush - "Everyday Glory" (Counterparts)
_In the house where nobody laughs
And nobody sleeps
In the house where love lies dying
And the shadows creep
A little girl hides, shaking,
With her hands on her ears
Pushing back the tears, 'til the pain disappears

Mama says some ugly words
Daddy pounds the wall
They can fight about their little girl later
Right now they don't care at all
No matter what they say...
No matter what they say...

Everyday people
Everyday shame
Everyday promise
Shot down in flames

Everyday sunrise
Another everyday story
Rise from the ashes
A blaze of everyday glory

In the city where nobody smiles
And nobody dreams
In the city where desperation
Drives the bored to extremes

Just one spark of decency
Against a starless night
One glow of hope and dignity
A child can follow the light
No matter what they say
No matter what they say...

If the future's looking dark
We're the ones who have to shine
If there's no one in control
We're the ones who draw the line
Though we live in trying times --
We're the ones who have to try
Though we know that time has wings --
We're the ones who have to fly_

...it sounds better when sung (by Geddy Lee...yeah), especially that last verse.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Underneath the Stars" by Mariah Carey:

Weak in the knees
Wrapped in the warm gentle breeze
So shy, a bundle of butterflies
Flush with the heat of desire
On a natural high
As we drifted to another place in time
And the feeling was so heady and sublime
As I lost my heart to you there in the dark
Underneath the stars
Young love

Oh, beautiful and bittersweetly 
You were fading into me
And I was gently fading into you
But the time went sailing by
Reluctantly we said goodbye
And left our secret place so far behind
And I lay in bed all night and I was drifting, drifting, drifting, drifting


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

What you gonna do Katie?
You're a sweet, sweet girl 
But it's a cruel, cruel world
A cruel, cruel world

My pins are none too strong Katie
Hurry up Mrs Brown
I can feel it coming down
and it won't take none too long

But since you said goobye
the polka dots fill my eyes
and I don't know why

What you gonna do Katie?
You're a sweet, sweet girl
But it's a cruel, cruel world
a cruel, cruel world

Safety pins are none too strong Katie
they hold my life together
And I never say never
And I never say never again

But since you said goodbye
The polka dots fill my eyes
And I don't know why

Since you said goodbye
the polka dots fill the sky
And I don't know why

-The Libertines


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

Rascal Flatts- My Wish

I hope the days come easy and the moments pass slow,
And each road leads you where you wanna go,
And if you're faced with a choice, and you have to choose,
I hope you choose the one that means the most to you.
And if one door opens to another door closed,
I hope you keep on walkin' till you find the window,
If it's cold outside, show the world the warmth of your smile.
But more than anything, more than anything...

My wish, for you, is that this life becomes all that you want it to,
Your dreams stay big, your worries stay small,
You never need to carry more than you can hold,
And while you're out there getting where you're getting to,
I hope you know somebody loves you, and wants the same things too,
Yeah, this, is my wish.

I hope you never look back, but you never forget,
All the ones who love you, in the place you left,
I hope you always forgive, and you never regret,
And you help somebody every chance you get,
Oh, you find God's grace, in every mistake,
And always give more than you take.
But more than anything, yeah, more than anything...

My wish, for you, is that this life becomes all that you want it to,
Your dreams stay big, your worries stay small,
You never need to carry more than you can hold,
And while you're out there getting where you're getting to,
I hope you know somebody loves you, and wants the same things too,
Yeah, this, is my wish. Yeah, yeah.

This is my wish (my wish, for you)
I hope you know somebody loves you (my wish, for you).
May all your dreams stay big (my wish, for you).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*It's been so long since I've seen your face
So long since I've been to first base.
*strike 3 your out*
I really miss the feel of your kiss.
But can I have back my things before 
I get really pissed?

You had my heart, my soul, my attention
But you walked out my life with my CD collection.

We're Breaking Up!

Breaking up is hard enough (oh oh oh oh)
Say you had nothing but I called your bluff.
You got my sweaters, my hat...
I can't find my cat! *meow*
The Hardest Part Of Breaking Up
is getting Back Your Stuff.

So tell me girl, do I have to say please 
or do I have to involve the police.
*We have you surrounded*
There was a time when I'd trust you alone.
I'd call you up girl, but you took my phone.

You borrow stuff every time I turn my back.
*hey that's mine!* 
I can't believe I went out with a KLEPTOMANIAC!!

We're breaking up!

Breaking up is hard enough (oh oh oh oh)
Say you had nothing but I called your bluff.
You got my sweaters, my hat...
I can't find my cat! *meow*
The Hardest Part Of Breaking Up
is getting Back Your Stuff.

[Spoken] 
Man you ever break up with a girl 
And she keeps your stuff?
Man, What's up with dat?! 
I dunno man, something wrong! 
Ya know what I'm say? 
Something wrong with dat.... 
*


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Nothing should be bothering me
_But it all does, but it all does
_Shadows in the dark keep following me
_But it's all love, but it's all love
_Life keeps asking so many questions
Life keeps asking so many questions
_Why_
So many questions
Life keeps asking so many questions


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Kill the voice 
Close your eyes 
Drown in the darkness 
Roam around
I won't depend on anyone anymore
Kill the voice 
Close your eyes 
Drown in the darkness 
Roam around
I keep inside me your keen voice...
All in darkness


(dir en grey - kodou)


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

My head is full of brains


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I wake up feeling (_bad_)
No reason, just feeling (_bad_)
It's like the whole world treats me (_bad_)
And then I snap out of it, they need me (_bad_)


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

She doesn't love me
It's all for the money
She comes around on a Wednesday
I fall back in love, and I feel something funny
So why would I throw my world away


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Move b*tch, get out the way
Get out the way b*tch, get out the way
Move b*tch, get out the way
Get out the way b*tch, get out the way

Oh no! The fight's out
I'm bout to punch your...lights out
Get the **** back, guard your grill
There's somethin wrong, we can't stay still
I've been drinkin and bustin too
and I been thinkin of bustin you
Upside ya mother****in forehead
And if your friends jump in 
they'll be more dead
I'm doin a hundred on the highway
So if you do the speed limit, 
get the **** outta my way
I'm D.U.I., hardly ever caught sober
and you about to get ran the **** over

Ludacris is good angry music!!!


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Prove that our world is spinning
So
Here goes
Nothing better


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I know, I know I've let you down 
I've been a fool to myself 
I thought that I could 
live for no one else 
But now through all the hurt & pain 

It's time for me to respect 
the ones you love 
mean more than anything 

So with sadness in my heart 
I feel the best thing I could do 
is end it all 
and leave forever 

what's done is done it feels so bad 
what once was happy now is sad 
I'll never love again 
my world is ending 

I wish that I could turn back time 
cause now the guilt is all mine 
can't live without 
the trust from those you love 
I know we can't forget the past 
you can't forget love & pride 
because of that, it's killing me inside 

It all returns to nothing, it all comes 
tumbling down, tumbling down, 
tumbling down 
It all returns to nothing, I just keep 
letting me down, letting me down, 
letting me down

In my heart of hearts 
I know that I could never love again 
I've lost everything 
everything 
everything that matters to me, matters 
in this world 

I wish that I could turn back time 
cause now the guilt is all mine 
can't live without 
the trust from those you love
I know we can't forget the past 
you can't forget love & pride 
because of that, it's killing me inside 

It all returns to nothing, it just keeps 
tumbling down, tumbling down, 
tumbling down
It all returns to nothing, I just keep 
letting me down, letting me down, 
letting me down
It all returns to nothing, it just keeps 
tumbling down, tumbling down, 
tumbling down
It all returns to nothing, I just keep 
letting me down, letting me down, 
letting me down


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

_"So helpless, so helpless
So helpless
So helpless, so helpless
So helpless"_


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

be a man!
you must be swift as a coursing river
be a man!
with all the force of a great typoon
be a man!
with all the strength of a raging fire
mysterious as the dark side of... the moon!

-Mulan (be a man)


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't make my own decisions 
Or make any with precision 
Well maybe you should tie me up 
So I don't go where you don't want me 
You say that I've been changing 
That I'm not just simply aging 
Well how could that be logical? 
Just keep on cramming ideas down my throat 
Whoa 

You don't have to believe me 
But the way I, way I see it 
Next time you point a finger I might have to bend it back 
And break it, break it off 
Next time you point a finger I'll point you to the mirror 

If Gods the game that you're playing 
Well we must get more acquainted 
Because it has to be so lonely to be the only one who's holy 
It's just my humble opinion but it's one that i believe in 
You don't deserve a point of view 
If the only thing you see is you 
Whoa 

You don't have to believe me 
But the way I, way I see it 
Next time you point a finger I might have to bend it back 
Or break it, break it off 
Next time you point a finger I'll point you to the mirror 

This is the last second chance 
(I'll point you to the mirror) 
I'm half as good as it gets 
(I'll point you to the mirror) 
I'm on both sides of the fence 
(I'll point you to the mirror) 
Without a hint of regret I'll hold you to it 

I know you don't believe me 
But the way I, way I see it 
Next time you point a finger I might have to bend it back 
Or break it, break it off 
Next time you point a finger I'll point you to the mirror 

I know you won't believe me 
But the way I, way I see it 
Next time you point a finger I might have to bend it back 
Or break it, break it off 
Next time you point a finger I'll point you to the mirror.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Guilt and Regret and me - what a twisted family we are 
Guilt and Regret 
Oh god, how I hate you both from the bottom of my heart


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Cold and frosty morning, there's not a lot to say
About the things caught in my mind...
And as the day was dawning, my plane flew away
With all the things caught in my mind..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Standing in line to see the show tonight and there's a light on
Heavy glow
By the way, I tried to say I'd be there
Waiting for...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm trying to keep it together but I'm falling apart..


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The wreckage of my past is haunting me
It just won't leave me alone
I still find it all a mystery, could it be a dream?
The road to nowhere leads to me


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

Never opened myself this way
Life is ours, we live it our way
All these words I dont just say
And nothing else matters


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I changed by not changing at all
Small town predicts my fate
Perhaps that's what no one wants to see
I just want to scream "hello"....


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Beat me, hate me
You can never break me
Will me, thrill me
You can never kill me
Jew me, Sue me
Everybody do me
Kick me, **** me
Don't you black or white me

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us

Tell me what has become of my life
I have a wife and two children who love me
I am the victim of police brutality, now
I'm tired of bein' the victim of hate
You're rapin' me of my pride
Oh, for God's sake
I look to heaven to fulfill its prophecy...
Set me free

Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
trepidation, speculation
Everybody allegation
In the suite, on the news
Everybody dog food
black man, black mail
Throw your brother in jail

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ash to ash
Dust to dust
Fade to black


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_As a matter of fact, there's no turning back_
_Though I can't deny, I still want you back_
_No confidence, just hide and seek_
_Your weapon's blood, is security_
_What about promises, and what about the days I'm missing_
_What about, what about, what about us_
_What about the time of our lives_
_What about the things that you had_
_What about, what about, what about us?_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_in a maze of bodybags_
_looking around for a_
_reason to breathe again_

_at the time i was fine_
_i said i don't wanna fight_
_until the morning is here again_

_when the sun is up we should come out at night_
_it's such a normal day we could go outside_

_don't you know_
_the lengths i would go_
_to be anyone that you wish i would_
_don't you know_
_the lengths i would go_
_to be understood by your dad_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

One day, I went out my door
Two men grabbed me by the throat
Mixed up with another guy
Couldn't fight, they were way too strong

Beat me down, threw me in the trunk
What the **** is going on? 

Why do things like this happen all the time?
...do things like this happen all the time?
...do things like this happen all the time?

They took a left, then a right, hit a bump

The other day, walking down the street 
Four men carrying bags of cash
Ran me down, and then they lost a bag 
And I was happy until the cops showed up

Why do things like this happen all the time?
...do things like this happen all the time?
...do things like this happen all the time?
...do things like this happen all the time?


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

How are you strong?
What's it like to feel so free?
Your heart is really something
Your love, a complete mystery


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

[VERSE 1:] 
Crush a bit, little bit, roll it up, take a hit 
Feelin' lit feelin' light, 2 am summer night. 
I don't care, hand on the wheel, drivin drunk, I'm doin' my thing 
Rollin the Midwest side and out livin' my life getting' out dreams 
People told me slow my road I'm screaming out **** that 
Imma do just what I want lookin' ahead no turnin' back 
if I fall if I die know I lived it to the fullest 
if I fall if I die know I lived and missed some bullets

[CHORUS] 
I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know everything that shine ain't always gonna be gold 
I'll be fine once I get it, I'll be good. 
I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know everything that shine ain't always gonna be gold 
I'll be fine once I get it, I'll be good.

[VERSE 2:] 
Tell me what you know about dreamin' dreamin' 
you don't really know about nothin' nothin' 
tell me what you know about them night terrors every night 
5 am, cold sweats wakin' up to the skies 
tell me what you know about dreams, dreams 
tell me what you know about night terrors, nothin' 
you don't really care about the trials of tomorrow 
rather lay awake in a bed full of sorrow

[CHORUS:] 
I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know everything that shines ain't always gonna be gold 
I'll be fine once I get it, I'll be good 
I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know everything that shine ain't always gonna be gold 
I'll be fine once I get it, I'll be good.

[CHORUS:] 
I'm on the pursuit of happiness. I know everything that shines ain't always gold 
I'll be fine once I get it, I'll be good

I'm on the pursuit of happiness 
And I know everything that shines ain't always gonna be gold, hey 
I'll be fine once I get it, yeah 
I'll be good

Pursuit of happiness, yeah 
I don't get it, I'll be good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exile - Kari Rueslatten

I just want to lay myself down
drink the illusions and let it all float away
into the river of voices
one of them will speak and tell me where to go
I packed my thoughts and visions
headed for the light on the other side
although consoling was a myth
the tunnel was a con
I ran - but i never turned back
I have deported my own life
into this foolish splendour
I have brought the beauty of a soul
cold and dark as the last day
is the image of the dream
that made it all worth-while
in exile
if there is a sign out there hiding
come to me now or forever hold your peace
you'll find me in my room in the guesthouse
riding clouds that are hard to please
when there is a fight I will be there
it feels so good to do what one should not do
and I play I gamble and stay
I look - but I never turn back


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Get me out of here 
'cause my eyes are burning
From these silly tears
That you brought when you showed me 
You don't really care
And you never loved me
Someone get me out of this place...

Right now

It's so amazing 
How you have so many faces
And you are not that person I thought
That I had fell so deep in love with

You changed up your makeup 
You're DNA
I can't recognize 
You're a stranger to me
I feel so betrayed 
What a waste of my heart

Get me out of here
'cause my eyes are burning
From these silly tears
That you brought when you showed me 
You don't really care
And you never loved me, 
Someone get me out of this place...

Right now

My body's trembling 
It's so damn hard
To kick this feeling
Your heart is so cold 
And now I'm freezing
Wish you could feel the pain 
Baby I will embrace it

You changed up your makeup 
You're DNA
I can't recognize
you're a stranger to me
I feel so betrayed
what a waste of my heart

Get me outta here
'cause my eyes are burning
From these silly tears
That you brought when you showed me 
you don't really care
And you never loved me
someone get me outta this place

I thought that we were forever
I guess I misunderstood
My fault for thinking you loved me
Or even thinking you ever could
Get me out of here right now
Get me out of here right now

Get me outta here
'cause my eyes are burning
From these silly tears
That you brought when you showed me 
you dont really care
And you never loved me
someone get me outta this place

Get me outta here
'cause my eyes are burning
From these silly tears
That you brought when you showed me 
you dont really care
And you never loved me
someone get me outta this place

- Esme Denters


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I overthink
I think I said too much
I stayed in bed too much
This sucks (Yeah)
I overdrink
I shouldn't feel this sick
There's a razor on my wrist
But I don't feel this ****

Somebody somebody help me up
Somebody somebody help me up (I see death)
Somebody somebody help me up (with a smile)
Somebody somebody help me up (So while)
Somebody somebody help me up (You all live forever)
Somebody somebody help me up (I'll be stressed)
Somebody somebody help me up (For a while)

This is what I know
I'm all alone
Everywhere I go
I cause it harm
You can't help me, no
Don't call my phone
And if you feel like this, you know
You're all alone
All alone

I look to heaven for divine intervention
And God says, "Charles, stop whining and *****ing,"
And I'm in a position
To live a little better
If decision, heaven than an abyss forever
I need to get it together

Don't judge me
You don't know me
You don't love me
You don't own me
Don't judge me
You don't know me
You don't love me
You don't own me

This is what I know
I'm all alone
Everywhere I go
I call it home
You can't help me, no
Don't call my phone
And if you feel like this you know
You're all alone
All alone

Somebody somebody help me up (No matter how hard I try)
Somebody somebody help me up
Somebody somebody help me up (I still manage to cry)
Somebody somebody help me up
Somebody somebody help me up (I can't escape my mind)
Somebody somebody help me up
Somebody somebody help me up (So pardon me while I just whine)
Somebody somebody help me up
Somebody somebody help me up (With a glass of wine)

This is what I know
I'm all alone
Everywhere I go
I cause it harm
You can't help me, no
Don't call my phone
And if you feel like this you know
You're all alone
All alone

I'm not crazy!
I'm not crazy...


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Slayer - Hate Worldwide


I stab you right between the eyes
You awaken from the lies
I said it ever since the inception
Where the masters of deception
I'm a godless heretic
Not a god-fearing lunatic
That's why it's become my obsession
To treat God like an infection

My scars insane, my life profane
I deny, defy, and spread a little hate, worldwide!

Like a storm that devastates
Religious power instigate
Take religion to my confession
There is no filter on my aggression
With a blister open wide
To keep the massacre alive
I got cold devastation
With my moral imperfection

My scars insane, my life profane
I deny, defy, and spread a little hate, worldwide!

Religious death, I instigate
From what the bible demonstrates
Does it document creation
Of this hopeless infliction
Of a godless heretic
Not a god-fearing lunatic
Not a god-fearing lunatic
that's why it's become my obsession
To treat God like an infection

My scars insane, my life profane
I deny, defy, and spread a little hate, worldwide!

Open life scars, crushing open wounds
The walls of this scene will be crashing at you
you left senseless mentally unfit
Never ****ing heard from you again
Never ****ing heard from again


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm just a dreamer, I dream my life away
I'm just a dreamer who dreams of better days


----------



## kidfortoday (Oct 23, 2009)

Words fail me all the time 
I don't even feel like talking 
Still I go on and on 
I'm dying here and you keep walking 

Why are you asking me this? 
Can't you see I'm trying? 
I don't like it like this 
No, I think I'm dying 

I can't calm down at all 
Panic is what panic feels like 
Can't we just stay silent? 
Speaking now seems far too violent 

Why are you asking me this? 
Can't you see I'm trying? 
I don't like it like this 
No, I think I'm dying

I Don't Like It Like This - The Radio Dept.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't remember where I was
I realized life was a game
The more seriously I took things
The harder the rules became
I had no idea what it'd cost
My life passed before my eyes
I found out how little I accomplished
All my plans denied


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Listen
Your *** is about to be missin'
You know who gon' find you? Some old man, fishin'
Grandma wishin', your soul's at rest
But it's hard to digest
With the size of the hole in your chest


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

a little less than a happy high, a little less than a suicide.

.. elliott smith - a fond farewell


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

toffee said:


> a little less than a happy high, a little less than a suicide.
> 
> .. elliott smith - a fond farewell


^ Love him. Mostly just Angeles, but it's one of my favourite all time songs.

Pickin' up the ticket shows theres money to be made
Go on, lose the gamble, that's the history of the trade...
...did you add up, all the cards left to play...

Yeah.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Imagine there's no heaven,
It's easy if you try,
No hell below us,
Above us only sky,
Imagine all the people
living for today...

Imagine there's no countries,
It isn't hard to do,
Nothing to kill or die for,
No religion too,
Imagine all the people
living life in peace...

You may say Im a dreamer,
but Im not the only one,
I hope some day you'll join us,
and the world will be as one.

Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

You may say Im a dreamer,
but Im not the only one,
I hope some day you'll join us,
And the world will live as one.

Imagine no possessions,
I wonder if you can,
No need for greed or hunger,
A brotherhood of man,
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

You may say Im a dreamer,
but Im not the only one,
I hope some day you'll join us,
And the world will live as one.


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> ^ Love him. Mostly just Angeles, but it's one of my favourite all time songs.
> 
> Pickin' up the ticket shows theres money to be made
> Go on, lose the gamble, that's the history of the trade...
> ...


I love Angeles. Have you heard any other songs of his? He created more beauty than anyone.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

And what it all boils down to, my friends
Is that everything's gonna be fine, fine, fine...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

We'll crucify the insincere tonight
We'll make things right, we'll feel it all tonight
We'll find a way to offer up the night tonight
The indescribable moments of your life tonight
The impossible is possible tonight
Believe in me as I believe in you, tonight


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I take a walk outside
I'm surrounded by some kids at play
I can feel their laughter, so why do I sear?
Oh, and twisted thoughts that spin round my head
I'm spinning, oh, I'm spinning
How quick the sun can drop away


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've loved, I've laughed and cried
I've had my fill, my share of losing
And now, as tears subside, I find it all so amusing
To think I did all that
And may I say, not in a shy way
"Oh no, oh no, not me, I did it my way"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No more promise, no more sorrow
No longer will I follow
Can anybody hear me
I just want to be me
When I can, I will
Try to understand
That when I can, I will


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

She's got a date at midnight 
With Nosferatu
Oh baby, Lily Munster 
Ain't got nothing on you
Well, when I called her evil, 
She just laughed
Yeah, cast that spell on me 
Of witchcraft


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

When you got that spider bite on your hand
I thought we would have to break up the band
To lose your arm would surely upset your brain
The poison then could reach your heart from a vein

I was glad that it didn’t destroy you
How sad that would be
Cause if it destroyed you
It would destroy me

When you had that accident in your car
That whole thing just really seemed too bizarre
Dodging holes and telephone poles through the dash
A million to one that you would survive such a crash

I was glad that it didn’t destroy you
How sad that would be
Cause if it destroyed you
It would destroy me

When you fell in love, it was so sweet
So devoted, completely swept off your feet
Love is the greatest thing a heart can know
But the hole that it leaves in its absence can make you feel so low

And I was glad that it didn’t destroy you
How sad that would be
Cause if it destroyed you
It would destroy me


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Lil' Wayne-Trouble

And just the other day, my ni**a Chris killed his self 
I pray to God that I never feel the way he felt 
Where do we go when there's no help? 
He figured Heaven, so he went left 
Ya'll know that ain't right 
Plus he was high as a plane that same night 
Sh*t I probably been on that same flight 
Sh*t I probably had that same fight 
I just kept swingin' 
Twelve rounds comin', bells ringin'


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

just can't believe the coast is clear, 
wanna hitch a ride on your smile, 
hitch a ride away from here

swervedriver, the hitcher


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

We make love in the holiest of places
All the passion, it made us _crazy_


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

on a thousand islands in the sea 
i see a thousand people just like me.
we live always underground, 
it's gonna be so quiet in here tonight, 
a thousand islands in the sea it's a shame...

new order, leave me alone


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Your a part time lover and a full time friend, the monkey on your back is the
Latest trend.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

From Aesop Rock's Labor Days - Shovel

"I don't shrug instead of the ramifications of my shovel
Lovin the consequences of uprooting the jungle
I'm huggin the cyclo Gemini stooped contenders from viewin the puzzle
I don't budge the motives encased inside the gauntlets hung in quotas"

Does anyone know what the hell that means?


Another good one from Labor Days (9-5er Anthem):

"Now we the American working population
Hate the fact that eight hours a day
Is wasted on chasing the dream of someone that isn't us
And we may not hate our jobs
But we hate jobs in general 
That don't have to do with fighting our own causes
We the American working population
Hate the nine-to-five day-in day-out
When we'd rather be supporting ourselves
By being paid to perfect the pasttimes 
That we have harbored based solely on the fact
That it makes us smile if it sounds dope"

This is the only chorus that I am able to understand from Aesop Rock.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Baby, you got it, you got it bad...
When you're on the phone..ya hang up, then you call right back
You got it, you got it bad...
When you miss a day without your friend, your whole life's off-track
Oh, you got it bad when you're stuck in the house, you don't wanna have fun...
It's all you think about
You got it bad, when you're out with someone, but you keep on thinkin' bout somebody else, you got it bad...



Nobody knows this but I taught Usher to dance...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I sneak in my old house
It's four in the morning
I've had too much to drink
Said I was out with the boys
I creep in my bedroom
Slip into the bed
I know if I wake her
I'll wake up....dead


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I live in a no man's land
I don't know where I'm going, trying to gain a fan
I hold onto whatever I can
'Cause the deeper I do, the quicker the sand
Well, I live in a no man's land
I don't know where I'm going, trying to gain a fan
I hold onto whatever I can
'Cause the deeper I do, the quicker the sand

Yeah
And everything
It all comes crashing down
And every demon
It all comes back around
And every dream
And every single flower
Becomes the scene
And it all comes crashing down

And in the midst of everything, I drown
As the sky above comes crashing down
And in the midst of everything, I drown
As the sky above comes crashing down

Sweet dreams
I hold on to
Memories
I hold on to

I don't think they really
Really understand
All the pain I feel
Just to make them dance
Now here I go
In the studio
Can you feel my heart?
Now can you feel my soul?
That's the way that I
Think with every line
And I will be that deep till the day I die
So if you feel me now
Sing one time

The doc said I need to take these everyday
But I'd rather ride around in a Chevrolet
I don't wanna pray, I don't wanna meditate
I broke up with my girlfriend yesterday
If I wanted to, I could do anything
I could rap a verse, but I'd rather sing
Everything comes around like a boomerang
Boomerang, rang, boomerang rang rang

Yeah
And everything
It all comes crashing down
And every demon
It all comes back around
And every dream
And every single flower
Becomes the scene
And it all comes crashing down

And in the midst of everything, I drown
As the sky above comes crashing down
And in the midst of everything, I drown
As the sky above comes crashing down

I try to hold on
Onto everything
Sweet memories
But that was yesterday
I try to hold on
Onto everything
Sweet memories
But that was yesterday
I try to hold on
Onto everything
Sweet memories
But that was yesterday
I try to hold on (Sweet dreams)
Onto everything
Sweet memories (I hold on to)
But that was yesterday
I try to hold on (Memories)
Onto everything
Sweet memories (I hold on to)
But that was yesterday
I try to hold on (Sweet dreams)
Onto everything
Sweet memories (I hold on to)
But that was yesterday
(Memories)
(I hold on to)
But that was yesterday


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

It's the guilt of what reality has given me
Making sense of all mistakes and my stupidity
And when you're sick you seem to think
You've failed eternally
And that the people you let in are only crumbling
When you're sick of thinking life in this recovery
When my decision paved the road
That lies in front of me

So to my friends that even call but I don't call back
I want you deep inside my heart upon a hill
It seems to hide sometimes and run away and wonder
I'm really sick of saying sorry but I will


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

*Milow -* _Stephanie_

Stephanie always makes a lot of plans
She has decided, she has decided
She is gonna leave
As soon as high school ends
In a house where no one ever cares
In her room in the attic, room in the attic
She wakes up to the sound of footsteps
On the stairs

If it's true what they, what they say
Stephanie has gone away
If they're right, if they're right
Stephanie took off last night

Stephanie lives with a mother and son
Who can no longer hide it, no longer hide
Their hate for her
Because she is daddy's favorite one
On an August night in 2OO4
At the end of the summer, end of the summer
When they enter her room
A baseball bat falls on the floor

If it's true what they, what they say
Stephanie has gone away
If they're right, if they're right
Stephanie took off last night

Do you know that Billy Joel song
It says only the good die young
If they're right, if they're right
Stephanie was killed last night

Stephanie always made a lot of plans
She had decided, she had decided
She was gonna leave
As soon as high school ended
On that terrifying August night

Down by the river, down by the rever
Is where Stephanie was left after she died

If it's true what they, what they say
Stephanie has gone away
If they're right, if they're right
Stephanie was killed last night
If they'r right
Stephanie was killed last night

She never really wanted much
She never really had a chance


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

same...and...the...pony


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I scraped my knees while I was praying
And found a demon in my safest haven, seems like
It's getting harder to believe in anything
Than just to get lost in all my selfish thoughts.


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

Heifer whines could be human cries
Closer comes the screaming knife
This beautiful creature must die
This beautiful creature must die
A death for no reason
And death for no reason is murder


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So hold
Your darling
Your darling
In your arms
Because
It leaves 
Very soon
So soon


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope that our few remaining friends
Give up on trying to save us
I hope we come up with a failsafe plot
To piss off the dumb few that forgave us
I hope the fences we mended
Fall down beneath their own weight
And I hope we hang on past the last exit
I hope it's already too late
And I hope the junkyard a few blocks from here
Someday burns down
And I hope the rising black smoke carries me far away
And I never come back to this town
Again in my life
I hope I lie
And tell everyone you were a good wife
And I hope you die
I hope we both die

I hope I cut myself shaving tomorrow
I hope it bleeds all day long
Our friends say it's darkest before the sun rises
We're pretty sure they're all wrong
I hope it stays dark forever
I hope the worst isn't over
And I hope you blink before I do
Yeah I hope I never get sober
And I hope when you think of me years down the line
You can't find one good thing to say
And I'd hope that if I found the strength to walk out
You'd stay the hell out of my way
I am drowning
There is no sign of land
You are coming down with me
Hand in unlovable hand
And I hope you die
I hope we both die


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I believe i can see the future 
'cause i repeat the same routine


Don't think you're having all the fun
you know me i hate everyone


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Lovin' you is cherry pie.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix - 'Angel'

Angel came down from heaven yesterday 
She stayed with me just long enough to rescue he 
And she told me a story yesterday, 
About the sweet love between the moon and the deep blue sea 
And then she spread her wings high over me 
She said she's gonna come back tomorrow 

And I said "fly on my sweet angel, 
Fly on through the sky, 
Fly on my sweet angel, 
Tomorrow I'm gonna be by your side" 

Sure enough this morning came unto me 
Silver wings silhouetted against the child's sunrise 
And my angel she said unto 
"today is the day for you to rise, 
Take my hand, you're gonna be my man, 
You're gonna rise" 
And she took high over yonder 

And I said "fly on my sweet angel, 
Fly on through the sky, 
Fly on my sweet angel, 
Forever I will be by your side


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

through every forest
above the trees
within my stomach
scraped off my knees
I drink the honey 
from inside your hive
you are the reason I stay alive


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I wish i wasn't flesh and blood
I would not be scared
Bullets built with me in mind
Then i could be saved

My sweet lord take care of me
for i think i'm done
Kiss my mother on her cheek
Lay my burden down, lay my burden down


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> through every forest
> above the trees
> within my stomach
> scraped off my knees
> ...


I thought i recognized this, great song


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

We sailed away on a winter's day
With fate as malleable as clay
But ships are fallible, I say
And the nautical, like all things, fades

And I can recall our caravel
A little wicker beetle-shell
With four fine masts and lateen sails
It's bearings on cair paravel

Oh, my love
Oh, it was a funny little thing
To be the ones to've seen

The sight of bridges and balloons
Makes calm canaries irritable
And they caw and claw all afternoon
Catenaries and dirigibles


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

Marianas Trench- Beside You

When your tears are spent on your last pretense 
And your tired eyes refuse to close and sleep in your defense
When it's in your spine like you've walked for miles 
And the only thing you want is just to be still for a while

If your heart wears thin I will hold you up 
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you
I'll be right beside you

When you're overwhelmed and you've lost your breath 
Whenthe space between the things you know is blurry nonetheless
When you try to speak but you make no sound 
And the words you want are out of reach but they've never been so loud

If your heart wears thin I will hold you up 
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you
I'll be right beside you

I will stay
Nobody will break you

Trust in me, trust in me
Don't pull away
Trust in me, trust in me
I'm just trying to keep this together
Cause I could do worse and you could do better

Tears are spent on your last pretense 
And your tired eyes refuse to close and sleep in your defense

If your heart wears thin I will hold you up 
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you
Nobody will break you

If your heart wears thin I will hold you up 
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you
Nobody will break you


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A day once dawned 
And it was beautiful
A day once dawned from the ground
Then the night she fell
And the air was beautiful
The night she fell all around
So look see the days
The endless coloured ways
And go play the game that you learnt
From the morning
And now we rise
And we are everywhere
And now we rise from the ground
And see she flies
And she is everywhere
See she flies all around
So look see the sights
The endless summer nights
And go play the game that you learnt
From the morning


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

On an island out in the sea, 
I wouldn't care what they think of me, 
But in this crowded room, I believe 
That I'm seconds from insanity.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Help I'm Alive by Metric

I tremble
They're gonna eat me alive
If I stumble
They're gonna eat me alive

Can you hear my heart beating like a hammer? 
Beating like a hammer?
Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Hard to be soft 
Tough to be tender

Come take my pulse, the pace is on a runaway train
Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

If you're still alive
My regrets are few
If my life is mine
What shouldn't I do?
I get wherever I'm going
I get whatever I need
While my blood's still flowing
And my heart still beats...
Beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Hard to be soft
Tough to be tender

Come take my pulse, the pace is on a runaway train
Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps 
Beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

If you're still alive
My regrets are few
If my life is mine
What shouldn't I do?
I get wherever I'm going
I get whatever I need
While my blood's still flowing
And my heart still beats...
Beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer

Help, I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Not of this world
Nothing bites like I do
Nothing screams out loud
In this empty night
Nothing can keep me from you


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well it rains and it pours when you're out on your own
If I crash on the couch, can I sleep in my clothes
‘Cause I spent the night dancing, I'm drunk I suppose
If it looks like I'm laughing
I'm really just asking to leave this alone 
You're in time for the show
You're the one that I need
I'm the one that you loathe
You can watch me corrode
Like a beast in repose
'Cause I love all the poison 
Away with the boys in the band


There's a place in the dark where the animals go
You can take off your skin in the cannibal glow
Juliet loves the beat and the lust it commands
Drop the dagger and lather the blood on your hands, Romeo


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Les yeux sans visage
Les yeux sans visage
Les yeux sans visage


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Just reminds me of myself as a teen (and as an "adult" once in a while lol):
-----------
Well, I guess I was wrong
I just don't belong
But then, I've been there before
Everything's all right
I'll just say goodnight
And I'll show myself to the door
Hey, I didn't mean
To cause a big scene
Just give me an hour and then
Well, I'll be as high
As that ivory tower
That you're livin' in


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Met her at a rave
Never stopped groovin
Lost in the trance from Telepopmuzik
I was so gone, she was so there
I know I'm intoxicated, but I don't care
Lights keep flashing
She keeps dancing
She's trying to figure out why I keep glancing
This is my chance
I don't wanna miss it
Eye contact
Something feels different
Two new worlds, our galaxy is distant
I sent my radiation, she started drifting
Teleported over my way that instant
Grabbed her, leaned in her ear and whispered,
"If you're too high and you can't listen
Tune in to the new transmission
Step outta life and make the transition
Step outta life and make the transition"

She's so high
She reach the sky
Look into her eyes
She's so high
She lives inside the clouds
Her silence is loud
She screams without a sound
So profound 
She's high

Left from the rave
Hopped in the spaceship
Off to the hard drive west of the matrix
I was so high I didn't think I could make it
Plus I kept envisioning the woman I was taking (home)
Getting naked (clothes)
Baby, take it (slow)
Ain't no way we gotta (go)
I lay in my all pink UF(O)
Land on the levee pad, then we (coast)
Pour some digital champagne then (toast)
The bubbles from the champagne make us (float)
Aquatic clouds, now we (both) need a (moat) 
She's the high that a need the most
More than a woman
Less than a queen
Stuck in between
Reality and dreams
This feels like a movie scene
She's holographic without the screen

She's so high
She reach the sky
Look into her eyes
She's so high
She lives inside the clouds
Her silence is loud
She screams without a sound
So profound 
She's high

I see tomorrow in her eyes
(She's so high)
I see the future in her smile
(She's so high)
I feel her spirit in her kiss
(She's so high)
Just her touch, I will drift
(She's so high)

She's so high
She reach the sky
Look into her eyes
She's so high
She lives inside the clouds
Her silence is loud
She screams without a sound
So profound 
She's high

She's so high (She's so high)
She reach the sky
Look into her eyes
She's so high 
She lives inside the clouds
Her silence is loud (She's so high)
She screams without a sound
So profound 
She's high

She's so high (She's so high)
She reach the sky
Look into her eyes
She's so high
She lives inside the clouds
Her silence is loud (She's so high)
She screams without a sound
So profound 
She's high

Just believe
Just breathe...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's not something I would recommend 
But it is one way to live


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Slip inside the eye of your mind
Don't you know you might find
A better place to play
You said that you'd never been
But all the things that you've seen
Slowly fade away


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll sing for you
If you want me to
I'll give to you
And it's a chance I'll have to take
And it's a chance I'll have to break


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

They've got
A power and a force that you've never seen before
They've got
The ability to morph and to even up the score
No one
Can ever take them down
The power lies on their si-i-i-i-i-ide

GO GO POWER RANGERS
GO GO POWER RANGERS
GO GO POWER RANGERS
YOU MIGHTY MORPHIN POWER RANGERS

They know
The fate of the world is lying in their hands
They know
To only use their weapons for defense
No one
Will ever take them down
The power lies on their si-i-i-i-i-ide

GO GO POWER RANGERS
GO GO POWER RANGERS
GO GO POWER RANGERS
YOU MIGHTY MORPHIN POWER RANGERS

No one can ever take them down
The power lies on their si-i-i-i-i-i-ide

GO GO POWER RANGERS
GO GO POWER RANGERS
GO GO POWER RANGERS
YOU MIGHTY MORPHIN POWER RANGERS

GO GO POWER RANGERS
GO GO POWER RANGERS
GO GO POWER RANGERS....


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Transformers
More than meets the eye
Transformers
Robots in disguise
Autobots wage their battle to destroy
The evil forces of
The decepticons

Transformers
More than they appear
Transformers
Justice wins again
Autobots wage their battle to destroy
The evil forces of
The Decepticons
Transformers
Transformers


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

In my head there's only you now
This world falls on me
In this world there's real and make believe
And this seems real to me


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Someone one told me the grass is much greener
On the other side
Well, I payed a visit
But it's possible I missed it
It seemed different, yet exactly the same

Till further notice (till further notice)
I'm in between (I'm in between)
From where I'm standing (from where I'm standing)
My grass is green

Someone once told me the grass is much greener
On the other side...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Send away for a perfect world
One not simply, so absurd
In these times of doing what you're told
You keep these feelings, no one knows
What ever happened to the young man's heart
Swallowed by pain, as he slowly fell apart


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

> GO GO POWER RANGERS
> GO GO POWER RANGERS
> GO GO POWER RANGERS
> YOU MIGHTY MORPHIN POWER RANGERS


lmfao:clap

This is a song by IAMX called 'You can be happy.' Kinda makes me think of my SA...

_You walked into the world,
As a super human boy and girl, oh,
And the blinking of your eyes,
I was born and sold by your manifesto.

It's a cruel world for small things,
With eyes, so curious,
But in between, you can be happy.

You put me in a cage,
With a daily maze of flesh and rage,
And I'll follow any truth,
I won't let you go,
I want every tomorrow.

And now I am afraid,
You will blossom soon and grow and change,
There is so much I can't take,
But I will understand,
I will open my hand.

You can be happy,
You can be happy,
You can be happy,
You can be happy,

*There's an open window,
And I can go through,
To the life of others,
There's nothing I can't do.*

There's an open window,
And I can go through,
To the life of others,
There's nothing I can't find.

You can be happy,
You can be happy,
You can be happy,
You can be happy_


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I never wanted to become
Someone like him
So secure
Content to live each day
Just like the last
I was sure I knew that 
This was not for me
And I wanted so much more
Far beyond what I could see
So I swore that I'd 
Never be someone like him


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Do you think about
Everything you've been through
You never thought you'd be so depressed
Are you wondering
Is it life or death
Do you think that there's no one like you

We are
We are
We are
We are the ones
We get knocked down
We get back up and stand above the crowd
We are one
We are the ones
We get knocked down
We get back up and stand above the crowd
We are one

The life I think about
Is so much better than this
I never thought I'd be stuck in this mess
I'm sick of wondering
Is it life or death
I need to figure out who's behind you


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wanna live with a cinnamon girl 
I could be happy the rest of my life 
With a cinnamon girl.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I keep a bag of my memories
Here on the seat that is next to me
Watching as the time goes by
So beautiful, the scenery
Everything I feel comes alive
Sweet tears fill my eyes

I'm forever with the memory
I see reflections in the night
Hand in hand, at sunrise
You and I, we arrive
Memory


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I got your emails
You just don't get females
now do you?
Once in my heart 
Is not in your head, anyway

Mate, you're too late
And you weren't worth the wait
Now were you?
It's out of my hands
Since you blew your last chance
When you played me

You'll have to cry me out
You'll have to cry me out
The tears that'll fall
Mean nothing at all
It's time to get over yourself

Pixie Lott
You might all hate her but I lovessss it


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q Send "The Way Out Is Through" Ringtone to your Cell


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

we could slip away
wouldn't that be better?
me with nothing to say
and you in your autumn sweater


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll admit that you had me goin'
Thinkin' that this was the move
Until I seen a girl all on you, kissing you
Now your bridge is burned
Uh-huh, uh-huh
I guess I was wrong about 'im
Uh-huh, uh-huh
It looks like now I got a problem
Cuz I got a player on my hands, hands
A jabber on my hands, hands
I got a faker on my hands, hands
A good liar on my hands, hands


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

no one for me, said the she


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Fear is your 
Fear is your 
Fear is your only god.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a street walking cheetah with a heart full of napalm
I'm a runaway son of the nuclear A-bomb
I am the world's forgotten boy
The one who searches and destroys

Honey gotta help me please
Somebody gotta save my soul
Baby detonate for me


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

But you see, it's not me, it's not my family. 
In your head, in your head they are fighting, 
In your head, in your head, they are crying...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Some days I just wanna up and call it quits
I feel like I'm surrounded by a wall of bricks
Every time I go to get up, I just fall in pits
My life's like one great big ball of ****
If I could just put it all into all I spit
Instead of always trying to swallow it
Instead of staring at this wall and ****
While I sit, writer's block, sick of all this ****


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

My personal theme song: "21st Century (Digital Boy)" by Bad Religion

_I can't believe it, the way you look sometimes,
Like a trampled flag on a city street, oh yeah.
And I don't want it, the things you're offering me,
Civilized barcode quick ID, oh yeah.

'Cause I'm a 21st-century digital boy,
I don't know how to live, but I got a lot of toys.
My daddy's a lazy middle-class intellectual,
My mommy's on valium, so ineffectual,
Oh, ain't life a mystery?

I can't explain it, the things you're saying to me,
It's going yayayayayayaya, oh yeah.

'Cause I'm a 21st-century digital boy,
I don't know how to read, but I got a lot of toys.
My daddy's a lazy middle-class intellectual,
My mommy's on valium, so ineffectual,
Oh, ain't life a mystery?

Tried to tell you about no control,
But now I really don't know,
And then you told me how bad you had to suffer,
Is that really all you had to offer?

'Cause I'm a 21st-century digital boy,
I don't know how to live, but I got a lot of toys.
My daddy's a lazy middle-class intellectual,
My mommy's on valium, so ineffectual,
Oh, ain't life a mystery?_


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm just a little girl lost in the moment
I'm so scared but I don't show it
I can't figure it out
It's bringing me down, I know
I've got to let it go
And just enjoy the show


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I want her fire
Her burning fire
Her dark caress
Her red hot kiss

I want desire
Her roaring fire
From milk white breasts
To raven tress

I want her nights
Morning light
Her endless days
Amazing grace


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

So to hell with Holiday romantics
December is for cynics
December is for critics

Damn, it's too easy being great


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I see the sadness in your eyes
My whole life was undisguised
At my funeral you won't be there
I will follow you anywhere


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i want to push your *** of a mountain
i want to drown your ****ing face in the sea
i want to lay like this forever
until my homicidal impulses consume me


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

You’re so damn blind, I’m human, I’m mankind
Perfectly flawed, I’m just like you.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Searching for a hero
Searching for a man with all the right stuff
Searching for a hero
But super's just not enough (super's just not enough)

ULTRAMAN
ULTRAMAN (TIGA!)
LARGER THAN LIFE

You've been enlisted into a top secret agency called GUTS
You have access to the world's most advanced weapons and technology
Ultraman Tiga can't do it alone
He needs your help

He's the one ten stories high
Save the world!
ULTRAMAN
He's the hope for all mankind
Save the world!

ULTRAMAN (TIGA!)
ULTRAMAN (U-U-U-ULTRAM-A-A-N!)
Larger than life
ULTRAMAN!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Tiny baby, so naive
I can't believe what you believe
You were once so happy here

It may not be Eden or summer in Greece
You may not even find the Golden Fleece
In the drag of this atmosphere

Buckle like a wreck on the cold green sea
Like you were a ripple in my memory

I lent you some collateral to buy new clothes
It went out the window and up your nose
And that's the end of the honeymoon

Yeah we walked down the aisle for another mile
I'd walk a million miles for one of your smiles
And you can have all the money soon

You're so deluxe, you're so divine
You're so fifty light years ahead of your time
You're a riddle, you're a ripple


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I want to live where soul meets body
And let the sun wrap its arms around me
And bathe my skin in water cool and cleansing
And feel, feel what its like to be new


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES
Heroes in a half-shell
TURTLE POWER

They're the world's most fearsome fighting team 
_Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ (We're really hip)
They're heroes in a half-shell AND THEY'RE GREEN 
_Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ (Hey, get a grip!)
When the evil Shredder attacks
These turtle boys don't cut him no slack

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

Splinter taught them to be ninja teens 
_Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles _(He's a radical rat)
Leonardo leads, Donatello does machines 
_Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ (That's a fact, Jack!)
Raphael is cool, but rude (Gimme a break)
Michelangelo is a party dude (Whoo hoo!)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES
Heroes in a half-shell
TURTLE POWER


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> Wanderers this morning came by
> Where did they go
> Graceful in the morning light
> To banner fair
> ...


^Fleet Foxes lyrics! Huzzah!

"I don't want you to go away and I don't want you to stay"


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

_Rie Sinclair - Always Something

_Will you take the time to find your self
Knowing you may face a broken heart
I know the tears, they're not for me
So what are you waiting on?

There's always something worth dying for
To give you a reason, to settle a score
But I know that a heart lost in disguise
Is looking for something more
To keep it alive

It seems so high, out of reach
A love you desire, you're questioning
I wish I could give it, but its yours to take
So what are you waiting on?

There's always something worth dying for
To give you a reason, to settle a score
But I know that a heart lost in disguise
Is looking for something more
To keep it alive

And you may not see the end
And you may find disillusionment 
Is the battle over before it began?
What are you waiting on?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The night is my companion
And solitude my guide
Would I spend forever here
And not be satisfied


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Medicate me
Infiltrate me
As my conscience slips away
Can't you stop what's happening?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Because variables lurk in the wine
Because the bed's warm and it's cold out, and that's a good sign
It's never ever going to fell right to turn the latch back again
Because the dust you kick up is too fine


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Clever got me this far
Then tricky got me in
Eye on what I'm after
I don't need another friend
Smile and drop the cliche
'til you think I'm listenin'
Take just what I came for
Then I'm out the door again

Peripheral on the package
Don't care to settle in
Time to feed the monster
I don't need another friend
Comfort is a mystery
Crawling out of my own skin
Just give me what I came for
Then I'm out the door again

Lie to get what I came for
Lie to get just what I need
Lie to get what I crave
Lie and smile to get what's mine

Eye on what I'm after
I don't need another friend
Nod and watch your lips move
If you need me to pretend 
Because clever got me this far
Then tricky got me in
I'll take just what I came for
Then I'm out the door again


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm gonna show the world the strength in me
That sometimes they can't see
I'm about to switch my style
And soon things may get wild
But I will prove I can conquer anything
So from my head to toe I'm taking full control
I'll make it on my own
This time
(Better watch me shine)​


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

He seemed no different from the rest
Just a healthy normal boy
His mama always did her best
And he was daddy's pride and joy

He learned to walk and talk on time
But never cared much to be held
and steadily he would decline
Into his solitary shell

As a boy he was considered somewhat odd
Kept to himself most of the time
He would daydream in and out of his own world
but in every other way he was fine

He's a Monday morning lunatic
Disturbed from time to time
Lost within himself
In his solitary shell

A temporary catatonic
Madman on occasion
When will he break out
Of his solitary shell

He struggled to get through his day
He was helplessly behind
He poured himself onto the page
Writing for hours at a time

As a man he was a danger to himself
Fearful and sad most of the time
He was drifting in and out of sanity
But in every other way he was fine

He's a Monday morning lunatic
Disturbed from time to time
Lost within himself
In his solitary shell

A momentary maniac
With casual delusions
When will he be let out
Of his solitary shell


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I want to know completely
What others so discreetly
Talk about when they leave me
Not that I notice when they're gone


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

And I'll pull your crooked teeth 
You'll be perfect just like _me _


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

when the radical preacher come to get me released
we is all on the cover of newsweek!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Don't worry 'bout one thing_
_Don't worry 'bout nothing _
_She said _
_I'm not gonna let this one go_
_Nobody's on my side_
_Nobody seems to see_
_How much, how deep, how far these things can be _

_My eyes are dry and __I _
_My eyes are dry and_
_I,I, still don't even know you_
_I,I, still wish that I could hold you_
_I,I, I sometimes wanna die_

_And everywhere I go _
_And everyone I see_
_Somehow, almost sets me free_
_And the space where we meet_
_Is diferent from the rest_
_And I just can't seem to forget that_

_My eyes are dry and I..._


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Sitting in my car
Trying to remember
All the things you said to me
Sitting next to me
Spending our whole lives making up for what our parents
Try to get over it
Embrace the taste in my mouth so bitter

Heaven is a place I’m running from
Don’t know what’s real don’t think I’ll heal don’t want to do what I should 
Heaven is a place I’m running from
Don’t know what’s real don’t think I’ll heal don’t want to be good for you

Embrace the silence but I want you there empty and screaming
Never know what it feels to love while receiving
Traces of wasted on my face, drunk and I’m drowning in your wisdom
Why didn’t I listen now I’m caught in memories of you

Don’t wanna feel
Don’t know what’s real

Don’t wanna feel
Don’t know what’s real

Heaven is a place I’m running from
Don’t know what’s real don’t think I’ll heal don’t want to do what i should 
Heaven is a place I’m running from
Don’t know what’s real don’t think I’ll heal don’t want to be good for you


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Time together isn't ever quite enough 
When you and I are alone, I’ve never felt so at home 
What will it take to make or break this hint of love? 
We need time, only time
When we're apart, whatever are you thinking of?
If this is what I call home, why does it feel so alone?
So tell me darling, do you wish we'd fall in love?
All the time, all the time


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

There Are Two Types Of Men On Our Mother Earth
Some Have All The Luck
Some Just Live In Dirt
Here Are Several Types Of The Colour Of The Skin
But What's Crucial Is To Lose Or Win
You Feel So Alive Where The Eagles Cry
And You Feel So Strong On A Mountain High
But In Fact You Are At His Bottom Just
His Unattainable Top Seems To Be A Must
We Will Stay Down
Down Where We Belong

And The Rain Keeps Knocking On Our Mother Earth
And The Snow Keeps Falling Is It Really Worth
To Live Through This Ache And To Die At Last
When You're Predestined And The Die Is Cast
Our Thoughts Are Fading In A Time That Melts
Our Flesh Is Fading As We've Always Felt
But We Kid Ourselves To Meet Heaven's Feast
To Rise Up To God And To Be Released
We Will Stay Down
Down Where We Belong

You Belong To Us
To The Human Scrap
Which Will Never Win And Succumbs In Traps
That Are Set By Others With Deceitfulness
And You Stumble Into With Thankfulness
No One Knows If We Are To Survive The Storm
But I Tell You Man You Are Just A Worm
Just A Little Error On A Hopeless Crust
You Are Sleazy Man And
Your Limbs Will Rust
We Will Stay Down
Down Where We Belong


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Lives are like retractable pencils
If you push them too hard they're gonna break
And people are like paper dolls
Paper dolls and people, they're a similar shape
Hmm hmm hm

Love is like a roll of tape
It's real good for making two things one
But just like that roll of tape
Love sometimes breaks off before you were done

Another way that love is similar to tape
That I've noticed
Is sometimes it's hard to see the end
You search on the roll
(search on the roll!)
Search on the roll
(searching on the roll!)
Search on the roll with your fingernail
Again and again, and again and again

And again.

Brown paper, white paper
Stick it together with the tape
The tape of love
.....The sticky stuff

Brown paper, white paper
Stick it together with tape
The tape of love
The sticky stuff

Brown paper, white paper
Paper paper Stick it together with tape
Paper paper The tape of love, the sticky stuff

People people
People people
Pencil pencil
Pencil pencil
Paper paper
Put the pencil to the paper
Give the paper to the people
Let the people read about the sello tape
Oh baby baby
Yeah

You know, Jemaine, I've been thinking about love. And I guess it's the very strongest adhesive.

Oh sorry, Bret. Were you talking to me? I was humming. What did you say?
Oh, just...nothing, it doesn't matter.

Brown paper, white paper
Stick it together with tape
The tape of love
The sticky stuff
Yeah
Ooh brown brown paper, white paper
Stick it together with tape
The tape of love
Say it
Sticky
Stick stick
Stick it together
Ye-yeah


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Sometimes I don't call,
Like I don't care at all,
But secretly, you're the only thing
That lifts me up
And makes me smile
When I'm unhappy.
All you gotta do is call,
And suddenly, things don't really
Seem so bad at all.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I put my arms around my baby,
I said "Hush, hush, hush, hush baby sleep tight, now.
Hush, hush, hush baby sleep.
'Cause all of the birds start to sing,
Everytime babies dream,
All of the birds start to sing..."

Nobody wants to see the lovers of today happy,
So sure they're going to part.
Nobody wants to be with someone,
So afraid they'll be left with a broken heart.

I kissed the eyes of my baby,
I said, "Dream, dream, dream, dream baby all night, long.
Dream, dream, dream all the night.
'Cause all of the stars in the skies,
Twinkle on my baby's eyes,
All of the stars in the sky..."


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am a little piece of chocolate
expensive and mean
no nutritional value 
have I 
you may have me
once in awhile
I will make you smile..


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

"and we'll watch something like the Matrix"


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Kathy's Song*- Simon & Garfunkel

I hear the drizzle of the rain. Like a memory it falls. Soft and warm continuing, tapping on my roof and walls. 
From the shelter of my mind, through the window of my eyes, I gaze beyond the rain-drenched streets to a land where my heart lies. 
My mind's distracted and diffused. My thoughts are many miles away. They lie with you when you're asleep, kiss you when you start your day. 
And the song I was writing is left undone. I don't know why I spend my time writing songs I can't believe with words that tear and strain to rhyme.
And, so you see, I have come to doubt all that I once held as true. I stand alone without beliefs. The only truth I know is you. 
And as I watch the drops of rain weave their weary paths and die, I know that I am like the rain. There but for the grace of you go I...


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

evil dick likes warm wet places
evil dick dont care about faces
evil dick likes young tiny small spaces
evil dick leaves little gooey tail tail tail traces

evil dick


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

If you could gave into the future
You might think life would be a breeze (Life is a breeze)
Seeing trouble from a distance (yeah)
But it's not that easy (Oh no)
I try to see the situation
Then I end up misbehavin
Oh-oh-oh-oh...

Hey, now what'cha say now
Bout to put it down
Yeah, we on the ride with the Rae now
And if the future looks grey now
Then everything's gon change now

That's so Raven (It's the future I can see)
That's so Raven (It's so mysterious to me)
That's so Raven (It's the future I can see)
That's so Raven (It's so mysterious to me... yeah)

Yep, that's me


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Saint Lucifer, hear me praying to thee
On this eve of all saints

High be the price, but then nothing is free
My soul I'll gladly trade


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Loneliness
Is such a sad affair, sad affair.
And I can't hardly wait,
No, I can't,
To be with you again.

And what to say, to say,
To make you come again, mm, oh honey,
Come on back to me again.
I wanna be, I wanna be, anywhere you are.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Every day when you're walking down the street
Everybody that you meet
Has an original point of view

And I say Hey (hey!)
What a wonderful kind of day
If you can learn to work and play
And get along with each other

You've got to listen to your heart
Listen to the beat
Listen to the rhythm 
The rhythm of the street
Open up your eyes
Open up your ears
Get together and make things better
By working together

It's a simple message
And it comes from the heart
Believe in yourself (believe in yourself)
For that's the place to start (place to start)

And I say HEY (hey!)
What a wonderful kind of day
If we can learn to work and play
And get along with each other (hey!)
What a wonderful kind of day (hey!)
What a wonderful kind of day (hey!)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

She thinks I'm iron man, that I don't feel pain
I don't understand why joy must be feigned
I'm so fortunate, yet filled with self hate
What the mirror shows me...an ingrate


----------



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

When I was young,
You used to hold me, told me that I was the best
Anything in this world I want I could possess
All that made me want is all that I could get
In order to survive, gotta learn to live with regrets...

This is the number one rule for your set
In order to survive, gotta learn to live with regrets
On the, rise to the top, many drop, don't forget
In order to survive, gotta learn to live with regrets


----------



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

Peter Attis said:


> Every day when you're walking down the street
> Everybody that you meet
> Has an original point of view
> 
> ...


That must be from "Arthur" that tv show !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Welcome to your life*

*There's no turning back*


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

She, she said to me, "I will be driving in the wrong direction."
Did you ever think, that maybe your life
Is heading in the wrong direction, baby?​


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I love you for what I am not
I do not want what I have got
A blanket acne'ed with cigarette burns
Speak at once while taking turns

What is wrong with me? 

-------------------------------

Mud flowed up into Lump's pajamas
She totally confused all the passing piranhas


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_Picture yourself in a boat on a river,
With tangerine trees and marmalade skies.
Somebody calls you, you answer quite slowly,
A girl with kaleidoscope eyes.

Cellophane flowers of yellow and green,
Towering over your head.
Look for the girl with the sun in her eyes,
And she's gone.

Lucy in the sky with diamonds,
Lucy in the sky with diamonds,
Lucy in the sky with diamonds,
Ah... Ah..._


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Rapid heartbeat pounding through my chest
Agitated body in distress
I feel like I'm in danger
Daily life is strangled by my stress


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I keep one of my favorites in my signature .


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Somewhere inside.
It's still obscured.
Darkness reflects.
Stronger than fear.
I seize control to inhale this final day.
I shut my mind but I'm falling anyway.
No.
And I think that I'm all alone.
I can feel the rain pull me down again.
No.
And I know that I have no home.
I can feel the pain take a hold again.
Tied to the ground.
In mounting shade.
My soul is bound.
And so it fades.
And I know that I won't escape.
My remaining faith is draped.
Like my hurt and my fleeting grace.
In this numbing empty space.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been talking to myself forever
Now I wish I knew me better


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Nobody on the road
Nobody on the beach
I feel it in the air
The summer's out of reach


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

all I can say is that my life is pretty plain


----------



## daisycakes (Dec 1, 2009)

If it's negative
then I don't wanna hear it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everyone makes mistakes
Maybe we're not the only ones
Maybe it's not too late
To start all over

All the shapes and patterns you see
In Your mind
Somewhere in the World....
....someone's thinkin' of you
Somewhere in the world....
....someone's thinkin' of you....


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

He got that yum-yum
That makes ya dumb-dumb
Yeah that's the kind I want
So come over here and give me some
It must be good, good, good
It must be good, good, good

I wish I could get a taste of that
You should wrap him up and sell 'im
I bet you would make a million, a million


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every day I hear a different story
People sayin that you're no good for me....


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Can't believe that I almost didn't try
When you called my name
Now everything has changed


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

He's the man who's name you'd love to touch
But you mustn't touch! 
His name sounds good in your ear, 
but when you say it, 
you mustn't fear! 
Cause his name can be said by anyone

lol best lyrics ever.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Father's expectations, soul soaked in, spit and urine
And you gotta make it where?
To a sanctuary that's a fragile American hell
An empty dream
A selfish, horrific vision
Passed on like the deadliest of viruses
Crushing you and your naive profession
Have no illusions boy
Vomit all ideals and serve
Sleep and wake and serve
And don't just think just wake and serve
Yeah!
Yeah! (26 years in this stage
Yeah! you're 26 years in this stage)
Yeah!
Your friendship is a fog
That disappears when the wind redirects
You! Interested in you, interested in you
Interested in you, interested in you...

*Rage Against The Machine - Snakecharmer*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd love to show you what's inside
but I so don't care
I so don't care
if you do or don't like it...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't have to leave anymore
What I have is right here
Spent my nights and days before
Searching the world for what's right here


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a sailor peg
And I lost my leg
Climbing up the top sails
I lost my leg!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

And maybe it's true, that I can't live without you
Well maybe two is better than one
There's so much time, to figure out the rest of my life
And you've already got me coming undone
And I'm thinking two, is better than one


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't wanna get high
Don't wanna not get stoned


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

Tonight a candle lights the room,
Tonight it's only me and you,
Your skin like gravity
Is pulling every part of me,
I fall, you and I collide

What if I stay forever?
What if there's no goodbye?
Frozen for a moment here in time,
If you tell me the sky is falling,
Or say that the stars collide,
The only thing that matters in my life,
Is you and I tonight


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

It's a little bit late now,
But there's times you will get a little bit out of hand
Making all of a spill
And if we can lay this down you're going all the way 
Take a look and I'll check it out,
Cause I can always find it
Such a lonely place... Ooh
This room without your face... Ooh

Ooh...American Science
All night long she can two-step and sway
Ooh...it's such awful manners
Don't keep me waiting come and lie beside me.

A little megalomania becomes you evidently
There ain't a thing you can't acquire with your cling-wrap
Plaything just look at this state,
I crawl around in a daze, like symptomatic case of your soul persuasion
Such a lonely place... Ooh
This room without your face... Ooh

Ooh...it's a little bit later now,
There's times you will, let it all get out of hand 
When you feel you feel 
I just switched on the operation.
Such a lovely face... Ooh
And pulls me into place ... Ooh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The weary creak of my bones
Exhausted voice, deathly tones
Arms of lead, skin drawn tight
No longer a princely sight
Face is gaunt, pale and thin
Bent and gray and full of sin


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Arcade Fire, Intervention


The king's taken back the throne
The useless seed is sown
When they say they're cutting off the phone
I'll tell 'em you're not home

You say it's money that we need
As if we're only mouths to feed
I know no matter what you say
There are some debts you'll never pay

Working for the church
While your family dies
You take what they give you
And you keep it inside

Every spark of friendship and love
Will die without a home
Hear the soldier groan, "We'll go at it alone"


I can taste the fear
Gonna lift me up and take me out of here
Don't wanna fight, don't wanna die
Just wanna hear you cry

Who's gonna throw the very first stone?
Oh! Who's gonna reset the bone?
Walking with your head in a sling
Wanna hear the soldier sing

Every spark of friendship and love
Will die without a home
Hear the soldier groan, "We'll go at it alone"


I can taste your fear
It's gonna lift you up and take you out of here
And the bone shall never heal
I care not if you kneel

We can't find you now
But they're gonna get their money back somehow
And when you finally disappear
We'll just say that you were never here

Been working for the church
While your life falls apart
Singing hallelujah with the fear in your heart

Every spark of friendship and love
Will die without a home

Hear the soldier groan, "We'll go at it alone"
Hear the soldier groan, "We'll go at it alone"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
something something plushhahahadad


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

LostPancake said:


> Arcade Fire, Intervention
> 
> The king's taken back the throne
> The useless seed is sown
> ...


... beautiful.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Smile like you mean it


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Girls look better in a real tight sweater. :yes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Sometimes I try to do things but it just doesn't work out the way I want it to, and I get real frustrated and then like I try hard to do it, and I like, take my time but it just doesn't work out the way I want it to. Its like, I concentrate on it real hard, but it just doesn't work out. And everything I do and everything I try, it never turns out. Its like, I need time to figure these things out, but theres always someone there going “hey mike, you know we've been noticing you've been having a lot of problems lately, you know? You need to maybe get away. And like, maybe you should talk about it, you'll feel a lot better.” And I'm all like “oh, nah, its ok, you know. I'll figure it out. Just leave me alone, I'll figure it out, you know? I'm just working on it by myself.” And they go “well, you know, if you wanna talk about it, I'll be here, you know? And you'll probably feel a lot better if you talk about it. So why don't you talk about it?” I go “no, I don't want to! I'm ok. I'll figure it out myself!” But they just keep bugging me, they just keep bugging me, and it builds up inside......

I was in my room and I was just like staring at the wall thinking about everything, but then again I was thinking about nothing. And then my mom came in, and I didn't even know she was there. She called my name and I didn't hear her and then she started screaming “Mike, Mike!” And I go “what? Whats the matter?” She goes “whats the matter with you?” I go “theres nothing wrong, mom.” Shes all “don't tell me that! You're on drugs!” I go “no mom I'm not on drugs. I'm ok, I'm just thinking, you know? Why don't you get me a Pepsi?” She goes “No! You're on drugs!” I go “mom, I'm ok. I'm just thinking.” She goes “No! You're not thinking, you're on drugs! Normal people don't be acting that way!” I go “mom, just get me a Pepsi! Please, all I want is a Pepsi!” And she wouldn't give it to me! All I wanted was a Pepsi, just one Pepsi, and she wouldn't give it to me! Just a Pepsi!


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that's a horrible song. There's no melody or rhythm or 
anything to it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL, I love that song though. 

All I wanted was a shot of morphine, just one morphine!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Remember me to one who lives there, she once was a true love of mine.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

And when she walks, she walks with passion.
When she talks, she talks like she can handle it.
When she asks for something, boy she means it.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

That is all. I promise to burn.
Brighter than all... ‘til the end, ‘til the end.
To be myself with no regrets.
That is all. Just remember me.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I woke up this morning with a bad hangover
And my penis was missing again.
This happens all the time.
It's detachable.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Know people make mistakes 
But I just think your *** is fake 
Only thing I want from you, 
Is for you to stay away
I said i'm not coming back, it seems 
You only want what you can't have 
that ego turning 
Just too bad for you, that when you had me 
Didn't know what to do, Game's over. 
You lose

Cause you had a good girl, good girl
girl that’s a keeper,
You had a good girl, good girl but 
Didn't know how to treat her,
So silly boy get out my face, my face
Why do you like the way regrets taste? 
So silly boy get out my hair my hair 
No, I don’t want you no more get out of here


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> I woke up this morning with a bad hangover
> And my penis was missing again.
> This happens all the time.
> It's detachable.


Hahaha Paine, I was just about to post some lyrics from that song! We are definitely on the same wavelength here.

Oh I wish I had a boyfriend
I wish I had a loving man in my life
I wish I had a father
And maybe then I would of turned out right
But now I'm just crazy, I'm totally mad
Yeah I'm just crazy, messed up in the head
And maybe if I really tried with all of my heart
Then I could make a brand new start in love with you


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I said I love the lie, lie the love
Hangin' on, with a push and shove
Possession is the motivation
Hangin' up the whole damn nation
Looks like we always end up in a rut 
Tryin' to make it real — but compared to what?

Slaughterhouse is killin' hogs
Twisted children are killin' frogs
Poor dumb ******** rollin' logs
Tired old ladies are kissin' dogs
And I hate that human love, that stink and mud
Try to make it real — but compared to what?

I said the President, he's got his war
Folks don't know just what it's for
No one gives us rhyme or reason
You have one doubt, they call it treason
I said we're chicken-feathers, all without one gut 
Tryin' to make it real — but compared to what? 

Go to church on Sunday, sleep and nod
Tryin' to duck the wrath of God
Preacher's fillin' us with fright
Tellin' what he thinks is right
But he must be some kind of stupid nut 
He tries to make it real, real, real, yeah
Tryin' to make it real — but compared to what?

But, where's that bee and where's that honey?
Where's my God and where's my money
Unreal values, crass distortion
Unwed mothers need abortion
And it kind of brings to mind ol' young King Tut (He tried)
Tried to make it real — but compared to what?!


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

She turns me on.
She makes me real.
I have to apologize,
for the way I feel.

And nothing can stop me now.
There is nothing to fear.
And everything I'd ever want,
is inside of here.

Now I just stare into the sun,
and I see everything I've done.
I think I could have been someone,
but I can't stop what I has begun.
When everything is said and done,
and there is no place left to run.
I think I used to be someone,
now I just stare into the sun...


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I wanna be the very best
Like no one ever was
To catch them is my real test
To train them is my cause

I will travel across the land
Searching far and wide
Each Pokemon to understand 
The power that's inside

POKEMON!
(Gotta catch 'em all)
It's you and me 
I know it's my destiny
POKEMON! 
Oh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend
POKEMON!
(Gotta catch 'em all)
Our hearts are true
Our courage will pull us through
YOU TEACH ME AND I'LL TEACH YOU 
POKEMON!
(Gotta catch 'em all)
Gotta catch 'em all
POKEMON!


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Black Water -- Doobie Brothers*

Well, I built me a raft
And she's ready for floatin'
Old Mississippi, she's calling my name
Catfish are jumpin'
That paddle wheel pumpin'
Black water keep rollin' on past just the same

{Refrain}
Oh black water, keep on rolling
Mississippi moon won't you keep on shining on me
{Repeat first two lines twice more}
Yeah, keep on shining your light
Gonna make everything, pretty mama
Gonna make everything all right
And I ain't got no worries
Cause I ain't in no hurry at all


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

*"Kisses & Kerosene"* by Otep

I wish
I could have you
Here

In my clutches

To remove the excuses from your mind
To part that haze and slice your soul to pieces

To sing a lullaby as I tied you to the slab
To shave your head with a dulling razor

As you watch
In the splattered mirror above you

To break your ribs individually
With a rock hammer

To shatter your shin bones
With a shovel

To burn your fingers & toes
To a necrotic black
With liquid nitrogen

To crack your teeth
With a splintered club

To pierce your limbs
With a nail gun

To silence your cries
To laugh in your eyes

To sharpen my favorite slicing device
And take your arms ah the elbows

To keep u alive
For a few moments longer

To smell your fear
To cover your body
With kisses & kerosene

To watch u burn
As my human sacrifice
To hear you
Scream in agony

The popping
Of your flesh
Crackling
As it cooks

To feel your child smile
The one u betrayed
The one you took

For nothing
For selfishness

...in a
Pefect world
I would get
My wish.


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

We were the kings and queens of promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser God
Between Heaven and Hell
Heaven and Hell


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll stir fry you in my wok
Your knees'll start shaking and your fingers pop
Like a pinch on the neck of Mr. Spock


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

It's no secret that a conscience can sometimes be a pest
It's no secret ambition bites the nails of success
Every artist is a cannibal, every poet is a thief
All kill their inspiration and sing about their grief


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Everything falls apart
even the people who never frown 
eventually break down.
 
The sacrifice of hiding in the *light*...

Everything has to end 
you'll soon find 
we're out of time to watch it all unwind.

The sacrifice is never knowing.


Reverse psychology
is failing miserably
It's so hard to be
*left all alone.*


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

but my dream is to own a fly casino
like Bugsy Seagel, and do it all legal


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"The lighthouse Song" -Josh Pyke

"So we are moving to a lighthouse you and I while seas drowns sailers well be locked up you and I.... I'll just hold you tight and well not let those f***s in...."

Now you should probly get this song!


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Don't waste your time, or time will waste you


:heart Muse.
I wish I could sing like Bellamy.
(Edit: I was supposed to be going to bed, but I can't stop listening now. Damn you!)

_You make me *sick*...
because I adore you so._


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll sail until I'm sunk.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

When they told you love was dead,
They were just playing with your head,
Love is real, it's the way that I feel
I love you!
Do you really love me?
Do you really love meeeeee?


I'll take you on a picnic for two
The grass is green and the sky is blue
We've got a basket and a bicycle
We've got rainbow popsicles, and
You bring me carrots and celery,
You bring me carrots and celery,
You bring me carrots and celery.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Back beat, the word is on the street that the fire in your heart is out


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Lyrics are in German, so putting translation to the right.

Und der Haifisch, der hat Tränen - *And the shark, it has tears*
und die laufen vom Gesicht - *and they run down its face*
doch der Haifisch lebt im Wasser *- **but the shark lives in water*
so die Tränen sieht man nicht. - *so no one sees the tears*

In der Tiefe ist es einsam - *In the deep it is lonely*
und so manche Zähre fliesst - *and so many a tear flows*
und so kommt es, dass das Wasser - *and that is why the water*
in den Meeren salzig ist - *in the seas is salty*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Give me silver, blue and gold
the colors of the sky I'm told
my rainbow is overdue.....


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

They call it paradise
I don't know why
You call someplace paradise,
kiss it goodbye


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't you dare disturb me
Don't complicate my peace of mind
While I'm balancing my past
Don't complicate my peace of mind
Because you can't help or hurt me


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Look at me 
Oh look at me 
Is this the way I'll always be?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

EDIT: Sorry I posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to go out to parties and stand around 
'Cause I was too nervous to really get down 
But my body yearned to be free 
I got up on the floor, boy 
so somebody could choose me

No more standin' there beside the walls 
I have got myself together, baby 
I'm havin' a ball 

Long as you're groovin' 
There's always a chance 
Somebody watchin' might wanna make romance


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

In Da Vinci's "Bike Accident',
an outer-space whodunit?
monkeys play Magellan
as the next ex-Edison,
standing out in the crowd with a unicycle.

Physics of a unicycle...
twice the remarkable.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Coming out your mouth with your blah blah blah
Zip your lips like a padlock
And meet me in the back with the jack and the jukebox
I don't really care where you live at 
Just turn around boy and let me hit that 
Don't be a little ***** with your chit chat 
Just show me where your ****'s at


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

so suck your so called pity down, 
hey that's not so bad is it? 
so take your cold cold heart and drown 
and don't forget to take deep breaths.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Insecure from the past,
How long can a good thing last?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, I got no more reason to live
And I got no more love to give
Tonight's the night I paint the town red
I'll put another hole through my head

Now I feel the weight of the world on my back
I see the future, the future looks black
It's what I must do, I've got no reservation
Ain't talking bout self preservation

Yeah, I feel something holding me down
Forcing me between myself and the ground
Of all the nightmares that ever came true
I think that gravity is you

I got a problem
A problem with hate
I can't go on living this way
A cold steel hand
That won't let go
Acid filled thoughts
Out of control

I've built myself a nice little cage
With bars of anger
And a lock of rage
I can't help asking
"Who's got the key?"
When I know damn well, it's me

I ain't hindered with sympathy
I'm used to dealing with apathy
The scars on my wrist may seem like a crime
Just wish me better luck next time
So what if I die a thousand deaths?
You'd think I'm insane, but I have no regrets
One more time won't matter, no question
Suicide is self-expression


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

And I know that it's complicated
but I'm a loser in love, so baby
Raise a glass to mend all the broken hearts
of all my wrecked up friends.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

For the love of life
There's a trade off
We could lose it all
But we'll go down fighting...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No Woman, no cry, No Woman no cry.
No Woman no cry, No Woman no cry.

Said said
Said I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown
Oba, ob-serving the hypocrites
As they would mingle with the good people we meet
Good friends we have had, oh good friends we've lost along the way
In this bright future you can't forget your past
So dry your tears I say

No woman, no cry
No woman, no cry
Oh my Little sister, don't she'd no tears
No woman, no cry

Said, said, said I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown
And then Georgie would make the fire light
Log wood burnin' through the night
Then we would cook corn meal porridge
Of which I'll share with you

My feet is my only carriage
So I've got to push on through
But while I'm gone...

Everything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright

No woman, no cry
No, no woman, no woman, no cry
Oh, little sister, don't she'd no tears
No woman, no cry

No woman, no woman, no woman, no cry
No woman, no cry
Oh, my little darlyn no she'd no tears
No woman, no cry, yeah
any sister no she'd no tears, no women no cry


No woman no cry, no woman no cry
No woman no cry, no woman no cry

Say, say, said I remember when we used to sit
In a government yard in Trenchtown
Obba, obba, serving the hypocrites
As the would mingle with the good people we meet
Good friends we have, oh, good friends we've lost
Along the way
In this great future,
You can't forget your past
So dry your tears, I say

No woman no cry, no woman no cry
Little darling, don't she'd no tears, no woman no cry
Say, say, said I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown
And then Georgie would make the fire light
As it was, love would burn on through the night
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge
Of which I'll share with you
My fear is my only courage
So I've got to push on thru
Oh, while I'm gone

Everything 's gonna be alright, everything 's gonna be alright
Everything 's gonna be alright, everything 's gonna be alright
Everything 's gonna be alright, everything 's gonna be alright
Everything 's gonna be alright, everything 's gonna be alright
So woman no cry, no, no woman no cry
Oh, my little sister
Don't she'd no tears
No woman no cry
I remember when we use to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown
And then Georgie would make the fire lights
As it was, log would burnin' through the nights
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge
Of which I'll share with you
My fear is my only courage
So I've got to push on thru
Oh, while I'm gone
No woman no cry, no, no woman no cry
Oh, my little darlin'
Don't she'd no tears
No woman no cry, No woman no cry

Oh my Little darlin', don't she'd no tears
No woman no cry
Little sister, don't she'd no tears
No woman no cry

Bob Marley


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

staring at the sea
will she come
is there hope for me
after all is said and done
anything at any price
all of this for you
all the world has closed her eyes
tired faith all worn and thin
for all we could have done
and all that could have been

ocean pulls me close
and whispers in my ear
the destiny I've chose
all becoming clear
the currents have their say
the time is drawing near washes me away
makes me disappear


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Like a flash of light in an endless night
Life is trapped between two black entities
'Cause when you trust someone
Illusion has begun
No way to prepare
Impending despair

Did one say so cruel
'Tis better to love than lose
Ignorance is bliss
Wish not knew your kiss
So many times been burned
This lesson goes unlearned
Remember desire only fuels the fire
Liar!

Betwixed birth and death
Every breath regret
I pity the living
Envy for the dead
Emotionally stunned
In defense - I'm numb
I'd rather not care then to be aware
Be scared

I don't need love 

Are a thousand tears worth a single smile?
When you give an inch, will they take a mile?
Longing for the past but dreading the future
If not being used, well then you're a user and a loser
World renowned failure at both death and life
Given nothingness, purgatory blight
To run and hide, a cowardly procedure
Options exhausted, except for anesthesia

I don't feel anything


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The stars lean down to kiss you
And I lie awake and miss you
Pour me a heavy dose of atmosphere

'Cause I'll doze off safe and soundly
But I'll miss your arms around me
I'd send a postcard to you, dear
'Cause I wish you were here

I'll watch the night turn light-blue
But it's not the same without you
Because it takes two to whisper quietly

The silence isn't so bad
'Til I look at my hands and feel sad
'Cause the spaces between my fingers
Are right where yours fit perfectly

I'll find repose in new ways
Though I haven't slept in two days
'Cause cold nostalgia
Chills me to the bone

But drenched in vanilla twilight
I'll sit on the front porch all night
Waist-deep in thought because
When I think of you I don't feel so alone

I don't feel so alone, I don't feel so alone

As many times as I blink
I'll think of you tonight
I'll think of you tonight

When violet eyes get brighter
And heavy wings grow lighter
I'll taste the sky and feel alive again

And I'll forget the world that I knew
But I swear I won't forget you
Oh, if my voice could reach
Back through the past
I'd whisper in your ear
Oh darling, I wish you were here


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

[PRE-HOOK]
oh,oh,oh,oh,oh,oh,oh,oh
I'm,I'm,I'm,I'm,I'm really,really
Hot,Hot,Hot,Hot,Hot

[1st VERSE]
Let me holla' at the d.j.
Come on d.j. put that record on the replay
Don't you see how them *****es move they bootay
Everytime you play this record, smell like coochie
Follow dem',Screamin' like a groupay
Misdemeanor move my nookie like a hoochay
For them hatas, hatas **** whatever you say
Because you know I'm too cool for you anyway
I'm just a bad *****
M-I-S,Miss
I'm gonna' keep talkin' **** till you get this
I'm gonna' bust up in the club wit' no guest list
Them otha' artist, I keep em' all restless
I don't french kiss unless it's 50 cent
Vivica,we can share him like the president
Tabloids,I don't care,it's irrelevant,I'm heaven sent
Now watch how I do this ****

[PRE-HOOK]
[CHORUS]
I'm really,really hot
Everytime my records drop
Radio says I won't stop
Cus' I'm killin' em'

[2nd VERSE]
You don't know whatcha' talkin' bout
You would think I was Sug when I come out
My album hit hard when I roll out
Yall records make a ***** wanna' throw em out
And that's no doubt
See I rock bells
Fly as hell and cool as infidels
Baby can't ya' tell
I lick my lips like I'm L.L.
And I'm doin' it,and doin' it,and doin' it well
Straight to the hotel
I'm cellavant so,boy,you gets no tell
Kiss,kiss and still you gets nowhere
Just two blue balls down in yo' underwear
I play unfair
I'm a hot gal
Hot cars and stars and strip bars
And ain't hot if I'm not there
I'm a true playa'
You can find me up in any record store
Hurry up and get here

[PRE-HOOK]
[CHORUS]

Look,let me move to the left
Go head,let me feel myself
Touch my chest my sweat
Show that d.j. how I shake my breast
Jiggle,jiggle,jangle
Watch how my booty is dangle
I do a 1-2 step,STOP
No,I ain't done yet
Everybody in the club,go to work
Tight jeans,crop shirts,short skirts
I'm gonna' rock to the beat till' it hurt
I'm gonna' drop it on the streets
Yeah ya' heard
Hatas' I flip the bird
Got guns,so what,I ain't scurred
I came to boogie and swerve
hey lyin' folk that's my word

[PRE-HOOK]
[CHORUS]

Really-ly-ly-ly-ly-ly-ly-ly-hot-hot-hot-hot-hot
Really-ly-ly-ly-ly-ly-ly-ly-hot-hot-hot-hot-hot


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

An everlasting life for me
In a perfect world
But I've gotta die first
Please god, send me on my way


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

John Jacob Jingleheimerschmidt
that's my name too.....


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been looking for days now 
Always hearing the same ol' 
City boy won't you spank thru? 
I can make you do things you won't think you ever could


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

hello, little boys, little toys
we're the dreams you believe in
crawling up the wall
running down your face
razor sharp, razor clean
feel the weapon's sensation
on your back with loaded guns


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

..making the most of a bad time
I'm smoking the brains from my head
Leaving the coal calling the kettle black...and orange and red
This kettle is seeing red...

I've got a big fat ******* bone to pick, with you my darling
In case you haven't heard, I'm sick and tired of trying
I wish you, would take my radio to bathe with you
Plugged in, and ready to fall.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

combat baby come back baby 
fight off the lethargy 
don’t go quietly 
combat baby 
said you would never give up easy 
combat baby come back 

Combat baby come back baby 
Combat baby come back
fight fight fight fight fight fight fight fight fight fight baby
Combat baby come back


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I got no choice
I'm gonna twist your tail


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

When I first saw you
I knew that you had 
a flame in your heart.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I loved you with a fire red; now it's turning blue.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

They drew me in
Her sin
Her lies, her lies, her lies


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

What's love but a sweet old fashioned notion


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm on that 24 hour champagne diet spillin while
I'm sippin I encourage you to try it.-


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

get out of my town
get out of the spotlight
you saw my heart so what does it look like?
it's not what you do, but how it gets done
and now i've had my fun
i took you out into the world
i tore you down and i burnt you badly
i scream and shout
i'm lost for words
i don't know
i took my gun and shot you down
left an exit wound that you're afraid to show me
i scream and shout
i'm lost for words
i don't know
i won't let you down
i won't let you down
i won't tear your heart out


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Where are all these feelings hiding?
Dancing in and out my mind
Burning up all that I long for
Feeding me till my decline
Where are you? My soul is bleeding
I am searching am I blind?
All alone and bound forever
Trapped inside me for all time


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Your voice was the soundtrack of my summer
Do you know you're unlike any other?
You'll always be my thunder, and I said
Your eyes are the brightest of all the colors
I don't wanna ever love another
You'll always be my thunder
So bring on the rain
And bring on the thunder


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*What i am is what i am Are you are or what*
*What i am is what i am Are you are or what*


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm so dirty, and the light blinds my eyes.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Cuz I'm just a girl
I'd rather not be
Cuz they won't let me drive late at night
Oh I'm just a girl
Guess I'm some kind of freak
Cuz they all sit and stare with their eyes
Oh I'm just a girl
Take a good look at me
Just your typical prototype


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Stop and stare
I think I'm moving but I go nowhere
Yeah I know that everyone gets scared
But I've become what I can't be, oh
Stop and stare
You start to wonder why you're 'here' not there
And you'd give anything to get what's fair
But fair ain't what you really need
Oh, can u see what I see


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Cuz I'm just a girl
> I'd rather not be
> Cuz they won't let me drive late at night
> Oh I'm just a girl
> ...


no doubt was such a kickass band. Spiderwebs was my fav from them. I miss 90's rock in general.

"Cause when﻿ I was barely livin,' that's what kept me alive"

"Everybody feel a way about K, but atleast y'all feel something."


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

According to you 
I'm stupid, 
I'm useless, 
I can't do anything right. 
According to you 
I'm difficult, 
hard to please, 
forever changing my mind. 
I'm a mess in a dress, 
can't show up on time, 
even if it would save my life. 
According to you. According to you. 

But according to him 
I'm beautiful, 
incredible, 
he can't get me out of his head. 
According to him 
I'm funny, 
irresistible, 
everything he ever wanted. 
Everything is opposite, 
I don't feel like stopping it, 
so baby tell me what I got to lose. 
He's into me for everything I'm not, 
according to you.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I didn't really lose you 
I just lost it for a while. 
The world is full of noise, yeah
I hear it all the time.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

If I leave here tomorrow
Would you still remember me?
For I must be traveling on, now
'Cause there's too many places
I've got to see

But, if I stayed here with you, girl
Things just couldn't be the same
'Cause I'm as free as a bird now
And this bird, you'll can not change


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Reach out for you.
Fall down for you.
Forget your face...

Sitting alone.

Reach out for you.
Fall down for you.
Reach out for you.
I'd die for you.

Forget your face...
so dull. Like your heart...
so vain. Like a scar...
so faint. Like a star...
so far...away.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Lover lover let's pretend 
We're born as innocents 
Cast into the world 
With apple eyes 

To wish wish dangerous 
My dear delirious 
To try and leave 
The rest of us behind 

Shot full of diamonds 
And a million years 
The disappointed disappear 
Like they were never here 

Kiss kiss all of this 
The hiss that we had missed 
And understand what can't be understood 

Sear those thoughts of me 
Alone and unhappy 
I never liked me anyway 

If by chance 
Or circumstance 
We should fail 
Don't be so sad 

Shot full of diamonds 
And a million years 
The disappointed disappear 
Like they were never here 

In a dream 
We are connected 
Siamese twins 
At the wrist 

And then I knew we'd been forsaken 
Expelled from paradise 
I can't believe them 
When they say that it's alright 

Words can't define what I feel inside 
Who needs them? 
Caught with this virus of my mind 
I give in to my disease, of my needs 
To my disease, of my needs 

She really loves to break 
Her dad says its OK 
She really loves to break 
And give it all away 

Her ma says she's afraid 
What more can she fake 
She really needs to break 
And give herself away 

She gave it all away 
She gave it all away 
She gave it all away 
We really love the USA


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you want to become invisible?
You want to become invisible?
You want to disappear?
You want to disappear?
Or do you want to learn to fly?

Do you want to become invisible?
Make things move?
Make yourself appear?
Backwards through the mirror of time travel.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Baby it's the beer that's smiling, it ain't me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't wanna be
I don't wanna be me
I don't wanna be me anymore


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

The way I'm livin', it's gonna cause my heart to ache


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

"F" is for friends who do stuff together
"U" is for You and Me
"N" is for anywhere and any time at all
_Down here in the deep blue sea

_"F" is for fire that burns down the whole town!
"U" is for Uranium... bombs
"N" is for No survivors when you're a--

Plankton! Those things aren't what fun is all about. Now do it like this:
"F" is for friends who do stuff--

Never! That's completely idiotic!

Here, let me help you:
"F" is for friends who do stuff together
"U" is for You and Me
Try it!

"N" is for anywhere and any time at all
_Down here in the deep blue sea
_
Wait, I don't understand this 
I feel all tingly inside
Should we stop?

No, that's how you're supposed to feel!

Well, I like it! Let's do it again!

Okay!

"F" is for Frolic through all the flowers
"U" is for Ukulele
"N" is for Nose picking, cherry gum, and sand licking
Here with my best buddy

Ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"Gather ye rosebuds while ye may, 
Old Time is still a-flying; 
And this same flower that smiles today, 
Tomorrow will be dying." 

We can learn from the past
But those days are gone
We can hope for the future
But there may not be one


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Father, please forgive him
For he knows not what to do
Father, please forgive him
For he knows not what to do


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Inside this capsule
Your air will be an enemy
Instead of me
Your answers,
And your reasons
And why you breathe
Faster is because inside
You hold yourself for
Ransom and there is no way out
So how how on earth did you ever find a way in?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't wanna be a tiger
Cause tigers play too rough
I don't wanna be a lion
Cause lions aint the kind
You love enough.
Just wanna be, your teddy bear
Put a chain around my neck
And lead me anywhere
Oh let me be
Your teddy bear.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I am not afraid to keep on living
I am not afraid to walk this world alone


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Disarm you with a smile
And cut you like you want me to
Cut that little child
Inside of me and such a part of you
Ooh, the years burn 

I used to be a little boy
So old in my shoes
And what i choose is my choice
What's a boy supposed to do?
The killer in me is the killer in you
My love
I send this smile over to you

Disarm you with a smile
And leave you like they left me here
To wither in denial
The bitterness of one who's left alone
Ooh, the years burn
Ooh, the years burn, burn, burn

I used to be a little boy
So old in my shoes
And what I choose is my voice
What's a boy supposed to do?
The killer in me is the killer in you
My love
I send this smile over to you

The killer in me is the killer in you
Send this smile over to you
The killer in me is the killer in you
Send this smile over to you
The killer in me is the killer in you
Send this smile over to you


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Born free, as free as the wind blows 
As free as the grass grows 
Born free to follow your heart 

Live free, and beauty surrounds you 
The world still astounds you 
Each time you look at a star 

Stay free, where no walls divide you 
You're free as a roaring tide 
So there's no need to hide 

Born free, and life is worth living 
But only worth living 
Cause you're born free

:cry


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The time to hesitate is through 
No time to wallow in the mire 
Try now we can only lose 
And our love become a funeral pyre 
Come on baby, light my fire 
Come on baby, light my fire 
Try to set the night on fire, yeah


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Let's gather round the campfire
And sing our campfire song
Our C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song
And if you don't think that we can sing it faster, then you're wrong
But it'll help if you just sing along

Bum Bum Bum...

C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song
C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song
And if you don't think that we can sing it faster, then you're wrong
But it'll help if you just sing along

C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song
Patrick!

Song! C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E--

Squidward!

....

Good! 
It'll help
It'll help
If you just sing along!
Oh, yeah!


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I been tellin everybody that you're my girl
'Cuz I'm not one to be shy
You don't have to go with me if you don't wanna
Just tell everybody I'm your guy

You and me, girl
It's forever
Sha la la la la 

I been tellin everybody that you're my girl
'Cuz I'm not one to be shy
I been tellin everybody that you're my girl
'Cuz I'm not one to be shy
You don't have to go with me if you don't wanna
Just tell everybody I'm your guy

You and me, girl
It's forever
Sha la la la la

You and me, girl (Forever and ever)
It's forever (Sha la la la la)
You and me, girl (Forever and ever)
It's forever (Sha la la la la)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Fields of green and deep blue skies above.
I'll share with you a place I'm thinking of.
Play in the sunshine,
sing my favorite song again and again.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm with you and the stars are crashing through.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah, I love to look into your big brown eyes
They talk to me and seem to hypnotize
They say the things nobody dares to say
And I'm not about to let you fly away

My lover with no jet lag
We're staying up all night in my sleeping bag
You got a heart beat rhythm from the subterrain
I really love you little girl
I don't need to explain

I love you 'cause your Deuces Are Wild, girl
Like a double shot of lovin' so fine
I been lovin' you since you was a child, girl
'Cause you and me is two of a kind

Ah, like deja vu I feel like I've been here
Or somewhere else but you've been always near
It's you that's in my dreams I'm begging for
But I woke up when someone slammed the door

So hard I fell outta bed
Screamin' mama's little baby loves shortnin' bread
And the moral of the story 
I can testify
I get stoned on you girl
That's the best reason why


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Staring down the hole again.
Hands upon my back again.
Survival is my only friend.
Terrified of what may come.

Just remember I will always love you,
Even as I tear your ****ing throat away.
But it will end no other way.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

In the first days of the spring time
Made you a prince with a thousand enemies
Made a trail of
Of a thousand tears
Made you a prisoner inside your own frequency

There's a ghost in me
Who wants to say "I'm sorry"
Doesn't mean I'm sorry


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

not a huge 'SAVE THE EARTH!' guy, but i still love this verse from A Sight to Behold from Gojira. 

The way we all behave is not understandable
It is so sad to see the wealth of our planet fade away
We all behave like children, taking off the head of our teddy bear
To see what's inside, taking, not giving back
We drain the oceans and suck all the blood out of the soil
We spend the time we have left fighting and killing each other
Lust for comfort, entertainment becomes an obsession
And there is so much time to kill


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If I could find a souvenier 
Just to prove the world was here... 
And here it is a red balloon 
I think of you and let it go


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

I guess we'll just have to adjust!


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It’s all I can do to come home at night and get myself undressed
It’s all I can do to sleep with the zombies and give my mind a rest
I used to believe I could be anything and make it a big success
My dreams got smaller and smaller until they were gone
And now I guess... This is all I can do


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Wasting my time,
everybody says 
I'm wasting my time...
But I just reply, 
That the time I waste
Is certainly mine

_Anita Baker -- Giving You The Best That I Got_


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Remember all the things we wanted
Now all our memories, they're haunted
We were always meant to say goodbye.

Even without fists held high, yeah
Never would have worked out right, yeah
We were never meant for do or die.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Remember those walls I built
Well, baby they're tumbling down
And they didn't even put up a fight
They didn't even make up a sound


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm giving up I'm giving in, 
I'm gonna live my life in this palace of sin


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

He’s walking up to her so slowly
It’s about time, it’s about time to fly away, but wait
This one is different cause he’s lonely
Fold your wings, you’ll need them more


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A coma might feel better than this


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round,
I really love to watch them roll,
No longer riding on the merry-go-round,
I just had to let it go.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

My name is Cleveland Brown
And I am proud to be
Back here in my hometown
With my new family

There's old friends
And new friends
And even a bear
Through good times and bad times
It's true love we share

And so I've found a place
Where every one will know
My happy mustache face
This is The Cleveland Show
:lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I want to turn you on
I want to turn you round
I want to turn you on
I want to turn you


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Rain falls on everyone 
The same old rain 
And I'm just trying to 
Walk with you 
Between the raindrops


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

BITTERSWEET SYMPHONY- BY THE VERVE
Cause it's a bitter sweet symphony this life...
Trying to make ends meet, you're a slave to the money then you die.
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down...
You know the one that takes you to the places where all the veins meet, yeah.
No change, I can't change, I can't change, I can't change,
but I'm here in my mold, I am here in my mold.
But I'm a million different people from one day to the next...
I can't change my mold, no,no,no,no,no,no,no
Well I've never prayed,
But tonight I'm on my knees, yeah.
I need to hear some sounds that recognize the pain in me, yeah.
I let the melody shine, let it cleanse my mind, I feel free now.
But the airwaves are clean and there's nobody singing to me now.
No change, I can't change, I can't change, I can't change,
but I'm here in my mold, I am here in my mold.
And I'm a million different people from one day to the next
I can't change my mold, no,no,no,no,no
Have you ever been down?
I can't change, I can't change...
Cause it's a bittersweet symphony this life.
Trying to make ends meet, trying to find somebody then you die.
You know I can't change, I can't change, I can't change, I can't change
but I'm here in my mold, I am here in my mold.
And I'm a million different people from one day to the next.
///I can't change my mold, no,no,no,no,no///
(It justs sex and violence melody and silence) 
(It justs sex and violence melody and silence) 
(I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down) 
(It justs sex and violence melody and silence) 
(I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down) 
(Been down) 
(Ever been down) 
(Ever been down)(Lalalalalalaaaaaaaa...)
(Ever been down)
(Ever been down)
(Have you ever been down?)
(Have you ever been down?)
(Have you ever been down?)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

All These Thoughts And Feelings 
Are For Naught Unappealing 
So You Expect Them 
To Dull And Fade 
Still They Remain 
Caught Waiting For The Rain 
Time Devours Life 
With My Soul As The Defendant 
Don't Catch Me If I Fall 
I May Have Jumped 
You Never Know 
You Don't Know Me At All


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Some day somebody's gonna ask you
A question that you should say yes to
Once in your life
Maybe tonight 
I've got a question for you


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

So I'll just lie down and wait for the dream 
Where I'm not ugly and you're lookin at me


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Standing in line to see the show tonight and there's a light on...
...heavy glow...
By the way I tried to say I'd be there...
...waiting for...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So I threw you the obvious 
To see what occurs behind the eyes of a fallen angel, 
eyes of a tragedy
Oh well
Apparently nothing


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

And I'm frustrated with myself
But I can't change
I don't want to be me anymore
And all of the tics & tocs & clicks of clocks
That tell the time tell me this is just a phase

And everything every day
That's been scraping away
At the side of my brain
Can't come to form a thought, except...

And all the thoughts I think I've saved
Here for days that remain
Just keep eating away
And I still can't sleep, sing...

Why can't you tell me what I wanna hear
To help me get some rest
Oh my darling dear?

The songs of the birds
Don't bring calmness no more
Oh no, no they don't sing

And none of the girls seem to think you're cool
It's probably because you smell bad

A skin disease won't get you
Nowhere these days
It's true, it's sad but true

And everything every day
That's been scraping away
At the side of my brain
Can't come to form a thought

And all of the thoughts I think I've saved
Here for days that remain
Just keep eating away
And I still can't sleep I sing...

We're going to make plans
We have plans to make plans
We're going to do it right
We've locked it in our sights
I'll la-dee-da & they can dum-dee-day
We'll tra-la-la all night and day we'll go far

And if I write enough
And think about it it'll happen
It's not as tough as mom said
As it so happens

Your analyst lied to you when
She told you the truth
About boys, fear, open sores
And things that are simple
Like opening doors

And all the thoughts I think I've saved here
For days that remain
Just eat eat eat away
And I still can't sleep, sing...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I've grown used to your wooden heart


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco≈The Instrumental

[Intro: Mike Shinoda] 
And he never lies 
And he never lies

[Lupe Fiasco:] 
(uh, yea) 
He just sits, and watches the people in the boxes 
Everything he sees, he absorbs and adopts it 
He mimics and he mocks it 
And he hates the box but he cant remember how to stop it 
(uh) So he continues to watch it 
Hopin that it can give him somethin he can box with 
Or how the locksmith seen the boxes 
Locked in the box and aint got the combination to unlock it 
Thats why he watches, scared to look away 
Cuz at that moment it might show him what to take off the locks with 
So he chained himself to the box, took a lock and then he locked it 
Swallowed the combination and then forgot it 
As the doctors jot it all down with they pens and pencils 
The same ones that took away his voice and just left his instrumental, like damn

[Chorus Mike Shinoda:] 
And he never lies 
(he never lies, he never lies, uh) 
And he never lies 
(uh, he never lies, he never lies, no) 
And he never lies 
(he never lies) 
Cuz he never said anything at all

[Lupe Fiasco:] 
He just sits, and listens to the people in the boxes 
Everything he hears, he absorbs and adopts it 
Anything not comin out the box he blocks it 
See he loves the box and hope they never stop it 
Anything the box tell him to do, he does it 
Anything it tell him to get, he shops and he cops it 
He protects the box, locks it in a box when he goes to sleep 
But he never sleeps 
Cuz he stays up to watch it, scared to look away 
Cuz at that moment it might get stolen 
And thats the last of the boxes 
So he chained himself to the box, took a lock and locked it 
Swallowed the combination and then forgot it 
As the doctors jot it all down with they pens and pencils 
The same ones that took away his voice and just left his instrumental, like damn

[Chorus:]

Interlude Lupe Fiasco:] 
And you cant tell me just who you are 
You by new clothes just to hide those scars 
You build that roof just to hide those stars 
Now you cant take it back to the start x2

[Chorus:]

[fading out:]


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Theres no limits to the problems you bring
You need help, and I need the chance and its on its way
You're not that social, just a good drinker


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Broken glass is luxury
Friendly fires are alchemy
Daylight is the enemy
Witching hour, soft power

We're not sleeping at the wheel
The wheel is turning the machine
that kills for us


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

So here we are, reaching out 
The quickest tongue to divide and devour 
Divide and devour 
If I could end the quest for fire 
For truth, for love, and my desire

I fell apart but got back up again
I fell apart but got back up again


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It's twelve-o-two, just me and you
And seven other dudes around you on the dance floor
I draw you near, let's get out of here
Let's get in a cab, I'll buy you a kebab

And I can't believe that I'm sharing a kebab
with the most beautiful girl I have ever seen
..with a kebab, oooh


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

You take some **** then some ****
Then some **** then some ****
You got a **** **** stack
A **** **** stack
You take some **** then some ****
Then some **** then some ****
You got a **** **** stack
A **** **** stack
It's a stack of **** and ****, on top of itself!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The world's a roller coaster
And I am not strapped in
Maybe I should hold with care
But my hands are busy in the air saying:

I wish you were here
I wish you were


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

There's 104 days of summer vacation
And school comes along just to end it
So the annual problem for our generation
Is finding a good way to spend it...

LIKE MAYBE

Building a rocket
Or fighting a mummy 
Or climbing up the Eiffel Tower
Discovering something that doesn't exist (Hey!)
Or giving a monkey a shower

Surfing tidal waves
Creating nano bots
Or locating Frankenstein's brain (It's over here!)
Finding a dodo bird
Panting a cotton field
Or driving our sister insane (Phineas!)

As you can see 
There's a whole lot of stuff to do
Before school starts this fall (Come on, Barry!)
So stick with us
'Cuz Phineas and Ferb are gonna do it all...
So stick with us
'Cuz Phineas and Ferb are gonna do it all

Mom! Phineas and Ferb are making a title sequence!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

When all is said and done
We're not the only ones
Who look at life this way
That's what the old folks say
But every time I see them
Makes me wish I had a gun
If I thought that I was crazy
Well I guess I'd have more fun


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

do you know how many times 
i've thought about writing about the paper i'm writing on?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

This is "Last Goodbye" by Jeff Buckley
(oh Jeff, how I do love you... you may be dead and I may never have actually met you but I still love you. Your music will never leave me.)


This is our last goodbye
I hate to feel the love between us die
But it's over
Just hear this and then I'll go
You gave me more to live for
More than you'll ever know

Well, this is our last embrace
Must I dream and always see your face?
Why can't we overcome this wall?
Baby, maybe it is just because I didn't know you at all

Kiss me, please kiss me
But kiss me out of desire, baby, not consolation
Oh, you know it makes me so angry 'cause I know that in time
I'll only make you cry, this is our last goodbye

Did you say "No, this can't happen to me"?
Did you rush to the phone to call?
Was there a voice unkind in the back of your mind saying
"Maybe you didn't know him at all,
you didn't know him at all,
oh, you didn't know"?

Well, the bells out in the church tower chime
Burning clues into this heart of mine
Thinking so hard on her soft eyes and the memories
Of her sighs that it's over, it's over


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I go crazy, crazy, baby, I go crazy
You turn it on - then you're gone
Yeah you drive me crazy, crazy
Crazy for you baby
What can I do, honey
I feel like the color blue


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

_All I can say is that my life is pretty plain 
ya don't like my point of view 
ya think I'm insane 
Its not sane......it's not sane._


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i love you golden blue


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The 28th day 
She'll be bleeding again 
And in lupine ways 
We'll alleviate the pain 

Unholy water 
Sanguine addiction 
Those silver bullets 
A last blood benediction 

It is her moon time 
When there's iron in the air 
A rusted essence 
Woman may I know you're there 

Hey wolf moon 
Come cast your spell on me 
Hey wolf moon 
Come cast your spell on me 

Don't spill a drop dear 
Let me kiss the curse away 
Yourself in my mouth 
Will you leave me with your taste? 

Beware 
The woods at night 
Beware 
The lunar light 

So in this gray haze 
We'll be meating again 
And on that great day 
I will tease you all the same


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

But that's okay cause I've got no self esteem


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So who's in charge in here, barking out loud so clear
Cause I'd really like to meet him


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Today is the ninth of January already.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

We are falling
The light is calling
Tears inside me
Calm me down


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

[Girl:] What? What's so wrong with me that you can't love me?
[Guy:] Look-
[Girl:] What is wrong with me? I do everything for you.
I, I, I make myself look good, I go to the gym.
I, I eat like a ****ing rabbit.
I don't, I don't know what else to do.
Tell me.
[Guy:] Baby, you don't understand because-
[Girl:] What it is I have to do to make you love me.

I'm so sorry for all that I've done,
I'm so sorry for what I've become.
I'm so sorry, so sorry for wasting your time,
I can't hold you back 'cuz I'm losing my mind.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

As the cheerless towns pass my window
I can see a washed out moon through the fog
And then a voice inside my head breaks the analogue
And says

"Follow me down to the valley below
You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

I survived against the will of my twisted folk
But in the deafness of my world the silence broke
And said

"Follow me down to the valley below
You know Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

"My David don't you worry
This cold world is not for you
So rest your head upon me
I have strength to carry you"

(Ghosts of the twenties rising Golden summers just holding you)

"Follow me down to the valley below
You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul
Come to us Lazarus
It's time for you to go"


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Elliot Smith- A Passing Feeling

Everything is gone but the echo of the burst of a shell
And I'm stuck here waiting for a passing feeling
In the city I built up and blew to hell
I'm stuck here waiting for a passing feeling

Still I send all the time
My request for relief
Down the dead power line
Though I'm beyond belief
In the help I require
Just to exist at all
Took a long time to stand
Took an hour to fall

I'm stuck here waiting for a passing feeling
Stuck here waiting for a passing feeling

Still I send all the time
My request for relief
Down the dead power line
Though I'm beyond belief
In the help I require
Just to exist at all
Took a long time to stand
Took an hour to fall


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

let's call out all our fears right now
and open hearts with clear content
we know, it's all about the way it comes out
of your mouth and mind
and oh my god, i think it's happening
oh my god, the way you look tonight
and this could be the way for us to change


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

The lights go out and I can't be saved
Tides that I tried to swim against
Have brought me down upon my knees
Oh I beg, I beg and plead singing

Come out of things unsaid
Shoot an apple off my head
And a trouble that can't be named
A tiger's waiting to be tamed singing

You are
You are

Confusion never stops
Closing walls and ticking clocks
Gonna come back and take you home
I could not stop that you now know singing

Come out upon my seas
Cursed missed opportunities
Am I a part of the cure?
Or am I part of the disease? Singing

You are
You are
You are
You are

You are
You are

And nothing else compares
And nothing else compares
And nothing else compares

You are
You are

Home, home where I wanted to go
Home, home where I wanted to go
Home, home where I wanted to go
Home, home where I wanted to go


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Alone...listless...breakfast table in an otherwise empty room 
Young girl...violins...center of her own attention 
The mother reads aloud child tries to understand it 
Tries to make her proud 

The shades go down it's in her head 
Painted room...can't deny there's something wrong...


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

This is a sinking anchor that we hold so dear
Were you worn out from the start cut out 
and never replaced
You held at arms length
You so afraid
You by the waterfront
You still alive
You move away
You want to wash away what ills your heart
You stand by the waterfront never sure of your choice
This is a sinking road that we all travel on
You by the waterfront
You swollen with a crime


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The killer in me is the killer in you 
My love 
I send this smile over to you


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Bury me softly in this womb
I give this part of me for you
Sand rains down and here I sit
Holding rare flowers in a tomb... in bloom

Down in a hole and I don't know if I can be saved
I sing my heart out decorated like a grave
You don't understand who they thought I was supposed to be
Look at me now, a man who won't let himself be

Down in a hole, feeling so small
Down in a hole, losing my soul
I'd like to fly
But my wings have been so denied

Down in a hole and they've put all the stones in their place
I've eaten the sun so my tongue has been burned of the taste
I have been guilty of kicking myself in the teeth
I will speak no more of my feelings beneath

Down in a hole, feeling so small
Down in a hole, losing my soul
I'd like to fly
But my wings have been so denied


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Cause all of my demons have withered away


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

There's a devil lying by your side
You might think he's asleep
but look at his eyes
He wants you, baby, to be his bride
There's a devil lying by your side


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

So long, honey, babe
Where I'm bound, I can't tell
Goodbye's too good a word, babe
So I'll just say fare thee well
I ain't sayin' you treated me unkind
You coulda done better but I don't mind
You just kinda wasted my precious time
But don't think twice, it's all right


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cause you drained me of my sap with taps of perverse procedure
I hold your family background right down to the first amoeba


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

if i should be short of words
and long on things to say
would you crawl inside my world
and take me worlds away


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So point your fingers
Point right at me
For I am shadows and will follow you
One and the same are we


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Despite all my rage
I am still just a rat in a cage


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Who gives a **** about an Oxford comma? 
I've seen those English dramas too 
They're cruel 
So if there's any other way 
To spell the word 
It's fine with me, with me 

Why would you speak to me that way? 
Especially when I always said that I 
Haven't got the words for you 
All your diction dripping with disdain 
Through the pain 
I always tell the truth.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Into the night
Desperate and broken
The sound of a fight
Father has spoken

We were the Kings and Queens of Promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser God
Between Heaven and Hell
Heaven and Hell

Into your lives
Hopeless and taken
We stole our new lives
Through blood and pain
In defense of our dreams
In defense of our dreams

We were the Kings and Queens of Promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser God
Between Heaven and Hell
Heaven and Hell

The age of man is over
A darkness comes and all
These lessons that we learned here
Have only just begun

We were the Kings and Queens of Promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser God
Between Heaven and Hell

30 seconds to Mars


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"And that music is so powerful that it's quite beyond my control and... when I'm in the grips of it I don't feel pleasure and I don't feel pain, either physically or emotionally. 
Do you understand what I'm talking about? Have you ever felt like that? When you just couldn't feel anything and you didn't want to either. You know? Like that? Do you understand what I'm saying, sir?"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I sat in the room with a view
The girl in the photograph knew
Can't you see? Why is she laughing at me?

I stumbled through the dark unaware
The face in the hall isn't there
Tomorrow has gone
Where do the voices come from?

Watching the leaves as they blew
Lost in the room with a view
Climb the walls
You did not know me at all

I fell through a hole in the floor
The audience cried out for more
Fadeaway
It's just another day

Hit heaven far too high.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Free Fallin'* by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

She's a good girl, loves her mama. Loves Jesus and America too. She's a good girl, crazy about Elvis. Loves horses and her boyfriend too.
It's a long day living in Reseda. There's a freeway running through the yard. And I'm a bad boy 'cause I don't even miss her. I'm a bad boy for breaking her heart.
And I'm free, free falling. Yeah, I'm free, free falling.
All the vampires walking through the valley move west down Ventura Boulevard. And all the bad boys are standing in the shadows and the good girls are home with broken hearts.
And I'm free, free falling. Yeah, I'm free, free falling.
I wanna glide down over Mulholland. I wanna write her name in the sky. Gonna free fall out into nothing. Gonna leave this world for awhile.
And I'm free, free falling. Yeah, I'm free, free falling.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I will not be pushed
I will not be stamped defiled
I will not be crushed
I am not your only child

I am not a freak
object of your own desire
I am not ashamed
I am not an alibi


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

_*You gotta reap just what you sow; that old saying is true.
You gotta reap just what you sow; that old saying is true.
Just like you mistreat someone, someone's gonna mistreat you.*_
_*You been laughing, pretty baby, someday you're gonna be crying.
You been laughing, pretty baby, someday you're gonna be crying.
Further on up the road you'll find out I wasn't lying.*_
_*Further on up the road someone's gonna hurt you like you hurt me.
Further on up the road someone's gonna hurt you like you hurt me.
Further on up the road, baby, just you wait and see.*_


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

If Lil Wayne is Lebron
And Jay-Z is Jordan
Then I'm somethin like twelfth man on the Warriors
Not that important
Barely even in the game
So when I make this rap ****
I use my full name
That's N-I-to the C-K
P-A-to the C-K
A-R-D
Let's get started
Rip it up retarded
Where I'm from we ain't crunk
But we get wicked pissed
And drink Sam Adams for lunch
Spend the whole day drunk
That's how we do it in the B
Where right-wing Republicans are few and far between
You know what I mean
Man, we're liberal as ****
Let you marry your sister
Have sex with a duck
But we'll tax you, like, a buck
On some fifty-cent gum
'Cause we support the homeless 
And the poor where I'm from
That's Boston, Mass
Where we'll stomp your ***
If you talk about our city 
Like it's not first class
And houses of glass 
Shouldn't throw that first stone
And my state house
Has a big gold dome
And I know I'm home
When there's 25 letters
Some people say, "Ar"
But we know it's much better
When you pop your colla
Look up at the stahs
Get smashed on PBAh
In a Charlestown Bah
And watch the Red Sox, Celtics or the Patriots play
And every few months we have another parade
Some people might say,
"But the weather is ****ty,"
Man, shut the **** up
You love my city


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a science genius girl
i won the science fair
i wear a white lab coat
dna strands in my hair

when i clone a human being
it will want to hold my hand
when i clone a human being
it will be a member of my band
it will be a member of my band
it will be a member of my band 

scientific method girl
the theorems speak to me
microscope is in my hand
x1, x2, x3

when i clone a human being
it will want to hold my hand
when i clone a human being
it will be a member of my band 
it will be a member of my band
it will be a member of my band

measure out the chemicals
safety goggles on my eyes
turn the bunsen burner on
my creation comes alive

i have cloned a human being
it is here and holds my hand
i have cloned a human being
it is now a member of my band
it is now a member of my band
it is now a member of my band 
i have cloned a human being
it is here and holds my hand
i have cloned a human being
it is now a member of my band


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lights go out and I can't be saved
Tides that I tried to swim against
You've put me down upon my knees
Oh I beg, I beg and plead (singing)
Come out of things unsaid, shoot an apple off my head 
Trouble that can't be named, a tiger's waiting to be tamed You are, you are

Confusion never stops, closing walls and ticking clocks (gonna)
Come back and take you home, I could not stop that you now know (singing)
Come out upon my seas, curse missed opportunities (am I)
A part of the cure, or am I part of the disease (singing)


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Who made up all the rules?
We follow them like fools,
Believe them to be true,
Don't care to think them through

And I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry it's like this
I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry we do this

And it's ironic too
'Cause what we tend to do
Is act on what they say
And then it is that way

And I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry it's like this
I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry we do this

Who are they?
Where are they?
How can they possibly
Know all this?
Who are they?
Where are they?
How can they possibly
Know all this?

Do you see what I see?
Why do we live like this?
Is it because it's true
That ignorance is bliss?

Who are they?
Where are they?
How do they
Know all this?
And I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry it's like this

Do you see what I see?
Why do we live like this?
Is it because it's true
That ignorance is bliss?

And who are they?
Where are they?
How can they
Know all this?
And I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry we do this


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here I sit
Alone
At a window
The rain
Falls down
On the class
In the cold
All my life
I've been waiting
For a moment
It never came
Maybe never will
Ah,sometimes I don't know

Those days are gone
Now I hide where I just can't say
I'm still watching your tears
As They fall to the ground

You, you're walking away
You couldn't stay
You need a change of heart
You, you're walking away
You couldn't stay
You need a change of heart

Trees are bare - The earth it is hard
I wait ,for winter - Soft winter and snow


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Run, run, run run like a villain 
Let the good times roll 
Run like a villain to save your soul 
It can't be done I already know 
So I run like a villain to the sugar bowl
Cause who you are nobody knows 
Who you are nobody knows you
Rings on your fingers 
And bells on your toes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Well theres a piece of Maria In every song that I sing
And the price of a memory Is the memory of the sorrow it brings,
There is always one last light to turn out and one last bell to ring,
And the last one out of the circus has to lock up everything,

Or the elephants will get out and forget to remember what you said,
And the ghosts of the tiltawhirl will linger inside of your head,
And the ferris wheel junkies will spin there forever instead,
When I see you a blanket of stars covers me in my head.


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

I feel I come from better conditions
Buried deep in my mind I forgot
Awake my soul
I want to find and drink this light

Images of the past
Other lives and other places
Always the same embraces
I return to where I've been

I take inside a forward movement
Involved in desire of consciousness
Progress, understand
I want to find the keys of the past

Remember the past present future
Memory is a force
So many things have happened
To me the hardest of all

But the gates would never again
Be opened to me unless
I could bid them open at my
Own will and command

I feel I come from better conditions
(opened them at my own will and command)
Buried deep in my mind I forgot
(opened them at my own will and command)
Always the same light, same embraces
(opened them at my own will and command)
I take inside a forward movement

GoJira - Rememberance


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

And I'm stuck in a shack
Down the back of the sea
Oh and I'm alive and I'm alone
Inside a sick sick dream
Oh is it me
Is it me that feels so weak
I cannot deceive but I find it hard to speak

The hardest walk you could ever take
Is the walk you take from A to B to C

I walk
Oh honey I talk
Don't want you to want me
Don't want you to need me
Don't want you to need me
Don't want you to need me


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

You get the limo out front(Wah-ooo) 
Hottest styles, 
every shoe,every color 
Yea, when you're famous it can be kind of fun 
It's really you but no one ever discovers 
Who woulda thought that a girl like me 
Would double as a superstaaaaaar! 
You get the best of both worlds, 
Chillin' out,take it slow 
Then you rock out the show 
You get the best of both worlds, 
Mix it all together and you know that its the best of both worlds


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Island of the Honest Man* by Hot Hot Heat

I was picked up and then dropped off in a culture counter-clockwise turned around. 
Dug a hole in Southern Carolina- took me straight to China safe and sound. Donated my map to the lost and found.
While working for a common cause I only got a kamikaze state of mind. This self-defeating meeting of the minds is eating what was once so hard to find.
But right then the clouds parted in the sky. The horizon took as all a little by surprise. Watch the sky.
And as the howling winds subsided, the locals ran out all waving their hands and singing, "Welcome to the Island of the Honest Man. Do what you want, there is no need to impress us. Welcome to the Island of the Honest Man. We don't believe in what the big people tell us. Wait here, stay here."
I was picked up and then dropped off in a culture counter-clockwise turned around. Rolled a pair of dice in Paris that got me to paradise all safe and sound. 
Stole my temper back from the lost and found. No longer needed to be seated on a sinking ship just waiting there to drown. Jump off now!
And as they led us to their village, a thousand voices all started to sing out loud, "Welcome to the Island of the Honest Man. Do what you want, there is no need to impress us. Welcome to the Island of the Honest Man. We don't believe in what the big people tell us. Wait here, stay here."
From the sunrise up above to the sunset below, they all sing "Welcome in, welcome back, well come on let's go." And all the people on the island, they already know why they sing "Welcome in, welcome back, well come on let's go." From the sunrise up above to the sunset below, they all sing "Welcome in, welcome back, well come on let's go." And all the people on the island, they all what to show why they sing, why they sing, why they sing, why they're singing...
"Welcome to the Island of the Honest Man. Do what you want, there is no need to impress us. Welcome to the Island of the Honest Man. We don't believe in what the big people tell us. Welcome to the Island of the Honest Man. Do what you want, there is no need to impress us. Welcome to the Island of the Honest Man. We don't believe in what the big people tell us. Wait here, stay here."
I was picked up and then dropped off in a culture counter-clockwise turned around.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Possible the greatest set of lyrics ever created:



> Harmlessly passing your time in the grassland away;
> Only dimly aware of a certain unease in the air.
> You'd better watch out!
> There may be dogs about
> ...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Last night I had a dream about you
In this dream I'm dancing right beside you
And it looked like everyone was having fun
the kind of feeling I've waited so long

Don't stop come a little closer
As we jam the rythm gets stronger
There's nothing wrong with just a little little fun
We were dancing all night long

The time is right to put my arms around you
You're feeling right
You wrap your arms around too
But suddenly I feel the shining sun
Before I knew it this dream was all gone

Ooh I don't know what to do
About this dream and you
I wish this dream comes true

Ooh I don't know what to do
About this dream and you
We'll make this dream come true

Why don't you play the game ?
Why don't you play the game ?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Running Out of Time* by Hot Hot Heat

Witless, humourless conversation has filled me up like an old gas station. I'm wallowing in a pool of gasoline. Self-appointed sheriff of a popular ghost town, I'm open to bribes but I've arrested no one. I'm galloping out to meet my bride-to-be. She'll woo the saloon and sing us both to sleep.
I'm running out of time. I'm running out of time. I'm running out time. I've run out of time.
Drop-dead gorgeous art history dropout thought her father ought to pay for her to clear the whole shop out. She carries her cameras in hand to complete the look. Screenplay player co-writing a screenplay, cotton candy for the eyes and cotton balls for the brain. He thinks to himself, "Thank God the bar's not too high." Just look at his face and then you'll see why.
I'm running out of time. I'm running out of time. I'm running out time. I've run out of time.
Hollywood waiter with a chip on his shoulder, only break has been his back, and yet he's just getting older. He's washing his clothes in a sink of self-pity. Retired ball player guest-hosting a talk show, earned a trophy and a wife and twice he's won the lotto. I'm running away but don't know who from or why. Just look in his eyes and then you'll see why.
I'm running out of time. I'm running out of time. I'm running out time. I've run out of time. I'm running out of time. I'm running out of time. I'm running out time. I've run out of, run out of, run out of time.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Come, as you are, as you were
As I want you to be
As a friend, as a friend
As an old enemy
Take your time, hurry up
The choice is yours, don't be late
Take a rest, as a friend
As an old
Memory 
Memory
Memory
Memory
Come, doused in mud, soaked in bleach
As I want you to be
As a trend, as a friend
As an old
Memory
Memory
Memory
Memory
And I swear that I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
Memory 
Memory
Memory
Memory
(No I don't have a gun)
And I swear that I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
No I don't have a gun
Memory
Memory


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I saw my baby
She was turning blue
I knew that soon her
Young life was through
So I got down on my knees
Down by the bed
And these are the words
To her I said...

Everything will be alright tonight
Everything will be alright tonight
No one moves
No one talks
No one thinks 
No one walks
Tonight

Everyone will be alright tonight
Everyone will be alright tonight
No one moves 
No one talks
No one thinks
No one walks
Tonight

I am gonna love her till the end
I am gonna love her till the end
I will love her till I die
I will see her in the sky
Tonight
Tonight
Tonight


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*You Owe Me An IOU* by Hot Hot Heat (I'm on a bit of a HHH kick...)

He was in the habit of taking things for granted. Granted, there wasn't much for him to take. And the only thing constant was the constant reminder he'd never change. Tight-fisted with his compliments, it didn't seem to bother him that talk is even cheaper told in bulk. And the only thing constant was the constant reminder he'd never change.
And so she yelled out him, "You owe me an IOU, owe me and IOU. You owe me an IOU, don't think that I'll forget. You owe me an IOU, owe me and IOU. You owe me an IOU, don't think that I'll forget. I know what I should get this time."
She was in the habit of reapplying makeup, makeup eaten up by crocodile tears. And the only constant was the constant reminder she'd never change. Overtly individual, covertly traditional, she couldn't seem to make up her mind. And the only thing constant was the constant reminder she'd never change.
And so he yelled at her, "You owe me an IOU, owe me and IOU. You owe me an IOU, don't think that I'll forget. You owe me an IOU, owe me and IOU. You owe me an IOU, don't think that I'll forget. I know what I should get this time."
Oh, is it real? I don't know. But I'll act as if it is. What's the deal? I don't. But I'll act as if it is what I think that it is. If it is, then this might just work.
They were in the habit of taking things for granted. Granted, they never quite knew what they had. And the only thing constant was the constant reminder they'd never change.
And so they yelled out loud, "You owe me an IOU, owe me an IOU. You owe me an IOU, don't think that I'll forget. You owe me an IOU, owe me an IOU. You owe me an IOU, don't think that I'll forget. I know what I should get this time."


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Angel, come to me
To me, come to me
Angel, belong to me
To me, belong to me
Angel, you have wings
To fly, fly to me
Angel, do you doubt?
No need to have doubt

Angel, feel my love
My love for you
feel my love for you
Angel, carry me
To go to your home
To paradise
Angel, I would lie for you
For you, just for you
With my yearning heart
And angel, I would die for you
For you, just for you
With my burning heart

Angel, don't feel liable 
For me and my pain
Don't feel liable
Cause angels must be free
High up from this world in Eternity
Angel, I could clip your wings
To catch your love, to calm your pain
But angel, this would be so wrong
You would bleed to death immediately 
So angel, come to me
Heal my glaring pain voluntarily

I love you


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

My eyes get misty
When you don't kiss me
Whenever you are near
I shut my eyes
and hope I'll disappear
But I dare not shed a tear


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

_The grass was greener
The light was brighter
The taste was sweeter
The nights of wonder
With friends surrounded
The dawn mist glowing
The water flowing
The endless river

Forever and ever_


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^I love that song

She's got a date at midnight
With Nosferatu
Oh baby, Lilly Munster
Ain't got nothing on you
Well when I called her evil
She just laughed
well cast that spell on me
Of Witchcraft


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

easy goin but the same one that started the fight


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Let Me In* by Hot Hot Heat

Woke up on smoke and flames, eye-to-eye with a stranger. 5000 photographs, saw them burnt up in anger. Am I asleep still? Tell me I could have been. Don't let it tear us apart again, limb from limb. Please let me in.
But I don't wanna look at you this way. I'm staring through your window. I don't wanna think of you this way. I'm begging, baby, let me in. Baby, just let me in. I'm begging at your door, just let me in. Just let me in.
I drank the wine of youth. Ended up in a coma. Your wicked silver tongue, no wonder nobody told you. I'm awake now, the first time I've ever been able to see what I shoulda seen way back when you let me in.
But I don't wanna look at you this way. I'm staring through your window. I don't wanna think of you this way. I'm begging, baby, let me in. Baby, just let me in. I'm begging at your door, just let me in. Just let me in.
This white flag waving just won't end up saving us. This is farewell unless somehow you let me in.
See, I'm awake now, the first time I've ever been able to see what I shoulda seen way back when you let me in. But I don't wanna look at you this way. I'm staring through your window. I don't wanna think of you this way. I'm screaming, baby, let me in. Baby, just let me in. I'm screaming at your door, just let me in. Just let me in. This white flag waving just won't end up saving us. This is farewell unless somehow you let me in.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Walking down the street, shooting people that I meet
Fully loaded Tommy gun
Here come the deputy, tryin' ****ing getting me
Gotta ****ing get up and run
They got the sirens loose, I run right out of juice
They're gonna put me in a cell
If I can't go to heaven, let me go to hell
Crazy, stone cold crazy, you know


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm looking for some comfort here
On these golden streets of hell
No one seems to notice me
Crying through my sunshine shell
I'm alone amongst another crowd
In a prison fame has made
People scream and shout on cue
I'm famous till I fade
Wanting to forget where I've been
Numbing myself too much
Drugs booze and men
Being my every day crutch
I burned up my mind
Because my life was pain
Ignoring my heart
So lost in the rain
No one could care
All out of focus
Except the stalkerazzi 
And the press
I try to walk through life
Remembering who I am
Not a perfect person
Just doing the best I can


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm only pretty sure that I can't take anymore
Before you take a swing, I wonder, what are we fighting for?
When I say out loud, "I wanna get out of this"
I wonder, is there anything I'm gonna miss?
I wonder hows it gonna be...when you don't know me?
Hows it gonna be, when you're sure I'm not there?
Hows it gonna be, when there's no one there to talk to, between you and me
Cause I don't care
Hows it gonna be?


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

It's hard (k)
It's soft (s)
The letter C
It's hard (k)
It's soft (s)
The letter C

I called a cab
He came right away
I got my camera out
And took a picture of his car
I got in
He drove fast
But then he stopped
I got out
With my coat
And I was standing on the corner
I was approached by a kentipede
Ha, I meant a centipede
He said he had a racecar
To take me in
To outer space
And so I did
And I met some magical mice
I had to thank them twice
For a certificate
For a brand-new type of cereal

It's hard (k)
It's soft (s)
The letter C
It's hard (k)
It's soft (s)
The letter C
It's hard (k)
It's soft (s)
The letter C...


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

FR, FR, FR, FR...
Freedom to do watch you want to
Play with your friends on a frosty afternoon
FR, FR, FR, FR...
Frequently I do like to freestyle
Makes me feel so free
Don't you see?
FR, FR, FR, FR...
Whenever you are feeling frustrated
Remember to take that frown
And turn it upside down
FR, FR
FR, FR, FR, FR, FR, FR
FR, FR, FR, FR, FR
FR, FR, FR
FR, FR, FR, FR, FR
FR, FR, FR, FR, FR
Frantic,
The bullfrog
Confronted
His frightening reaction to grapefruit
And now they are doing just fine
FR, FR, FR...


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sitting here alone thinking it through trying to convince myself that i'm
Not losing you,
Or can't you just forget the things i said
I was angry at the time but now i cleared my head
It was so strong, where did it all go wrong

_[Chorus:]_
So tell me why, i'm swimming against the tide
And i'm praying for a lifeline, cos i'm
Losing you
So tell me why, you don't care enough to try
Are you giving up this fight, i can't stand, 
Wont stand, losing you

You don't have to say a word its in your eyes
What can i do to convince you we need more time
And i know i may have made a few mistakes
But losing you is just too much for me to take
It was so strong, where did it all go wrong

So tell me why, i'm swimming against the tide
And i'm praying for a lifeline, cos i'm
Losing you
So tell me why, you don't care enough to try
Are you giving up this fight, i can't stand, 
Wont stand, losing you

So tell me what to say
Because i need, a chance to change
And i wont let you walk away

So tell me why, i'm swimming against the tide
And i'm praying for a lifeline, cos i'm
Losing you
So tell me why, you don't care enough to try
Are you giving up this fight, i can't stand, 
Wont stand, losing you


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

_There's something inside me that pulls beneath the surface..._


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You pull my strings
Then you wonder why they always break
You hand me over to your friends, it's always
When you're drunk
You're such an ***

Now hear this:
Treat me nicer, or your baby will go insane
I'm so out of tune, soon the feelings is
Forever gone

Then you'll regret the things you've done to me
When your vintage baby's calling
Come, come on, come on

_[Chorus]_
Come on, come on, come on and play me hard
Come on, come on, come on and play me hard
I know you can't resist me,
In the end I am the one
Come on, come, come on and play me hard

You're so bad, and the story's just the same
I hate your stupid songs and when you play them on me
Come on, come on, come on

_[Chorus]_
Come on, come on, come on and play me hard
Come on, come on, come on and play me hard
I know you can't resist me, in the end I am the one
The one who sleeps in your bed when all your girls are gone

Come on, come on, come on and play me hard
Come on, come on, come on and play me hard

You're treating me like ****, but you can not destroy me
I am all that you've got, I'm on top

I know you can't resist me, in the end I am the one
The one who sleeps in your bed when all your girls are gone


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I wear my bomb near to my chest
Is it ticking?
Cold, hard, no time to rest
I feel it kicking

I wear my bomb near to my chest
Is it moving?
Cold, hard, no time to stop
And never soothing

I keep it safe and warm
I hope it never burns me
I keep it safe from harm
I hope it never hurts me


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I like studying faces in a parking lot
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything

I like driving backwards in the fog
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything



Bend and shape me
I love the way you are
Slow and sweetly
Like never before
Calm and sleeping
We won't stir up the past
So descretely
We won't look back


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

In my shoes, just to see
What it's like, to be me I'll be you, let's trade shoes
Just to see what it'd be like to
Feel your pain, you feel mine
Go inside each other's mind
Just to see what we find
Look at **** through each other's eyes
But don't let 'em say you ain't beautiful oh
They can all get ****ed.
Just stay true to you so
Don't let 'em say you ain't beautiful
Oh they can all get ****ed. Just stay true to you


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So messed up 
I want you here 
In my room 
I want you here 
Now we're gonna be 
Face-to-face 
And I'll lay right down 
In my favorite place 

And now I wanna 
Be your dog 
Now I wanna 
Be your dog 
Now I wanna 
Be your dog 
Well c'mon 

Now I'm ready 
To close my eyes 
And now I'm ready 
To close my mind 
And now I'm ready 
To feel your hand 
And lose my heart 
On the burning sands 

And now I wanna 
Be your dog 
And now I wanna 
Be your dog 
Now I wanna 
Be your dog 
Well c'mon


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel in the air
Like dust in the air


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Rah-Rah-ah-ah-ah Roma-Roma mama Ga-Ga oo la la Its a bad romance!


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

H transforms T into TH
H transforms T into TH
H transforms T into TH
H transforms T into TH

Think of all the people you can thank
There's your brother
And your mother
And your father
Think of all the things that you can think
There's mathematics
Or athletics
Or a theory
You can fathom
It's authentic
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA
Thank the Earth
For this feather
And the weather
This path
And that rhythm
And this growth
In the forest 
Thank them both 
In the bath

H transforms T into TH
H transforms T into TH
H transforms T into TH
H transforms T into TH


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Aveda* by Hot Hot Heat

I got my head shaved for her because she told me it would do all the right things for my identity. I never knew that it would, I never knew that it could, I think perhaps because it makes no difference. 
Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, it feels so right. All I know is what I've been told. 
I got all dolled up for her because she told me it would do something to correct my identity. I never knew that I should, I never knew that I would, I think perhaps because it makes no difference. 
Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, it feels so right. All I know is what I've been told. Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, it feels so right. All I know is what I've been told.
I got all dolled up for her because she told me it would do all the right things for my identity. I got my head shaved for her because she told me it would do all the right things for my identity.
I can't articulate it. Consistently frustrated. Her discontent over my identity. I never knew that it would, I never knew that it could. I never knew because it makes no difference.
Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, it feels so right. Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, it feels so right. Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, it feels so right. Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, it feels so right. Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, Aveda. Hold me down, it feels so right. Hold me down, Aveda.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd like to be, under the sea
In an octopus' garden in the shade
He'd let us in, knows where we've been
in his octopus' garden, in the shade.

I'd ask my friends to come and see
An octopus' garden with me
I'd like to be under the sea
In an octopus' garden in the shade.

We would be warm, below the storm
In our little hideaway beneath the waves
Resting our head, on the sea bed
In an octopus' garden near a cave

We would sing and dance around
because we know we can't be found
I'd like to be under the sea
In an octopus' garden in the shade

We would shout and swim about
The coral that lies beneath the waves
(Lies beneath the ocean waves)
Oh what joy for every girl and boy
Knowing they're happy and they're safe
(Happy and they're safe)

We would be so happy you and me
No one there to tell us what to do
I'd like to be under the sea
In an octopus' garden with you
In an octopus' garden with you
In an octopus' garden with you.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

If you really love me, then let's make a vow. Right here... together... right now. Okay ?

Okay...

Alright, repeat after me: I'm gonna be free.

...I'm gonna be free. 

And I'm gonna be brave.

...I'm gonna be brave.

Good... I'm gonna live each day as if it were my last.

Oh that's good... 

You like that ? 

Yeah...

Say it. 

I'm gonna live each day as it were my last...

Fantastically...

...Fantastically.

Courageously...

...Courageously.

With grace... 

...With grace. 

And in the dark of the night, and it does get dark, when I call a name...

...when I call a name, 

It' ll be your name.... what's your name? ....nevermind. Let's go... say it.

...Let's go

Everywhere...

...Everywhere

Even though...

...Even though

We're scared...

...We're scared.

'Cause it's life...

...It's life 

And it's happening. It's really, really happening... right now.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't waste your time on me
You're already the voice inside my head


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

You'll be my unregistered
_Sex offender_
When my mom and dad are both at work
You'll be my unregistered
_Sex offender
_I can lie about who ripped my shirt
Oh...

You're my middle-aged angel
Sent from above
You're required to go door-to-door
And tell 'em we're in love
We can be close together
When you're far from your wife
I think that scars are really cool
You should scar me for life

If we do something dirty,
I can just take a bath
Age is just a number
And I'm not good at math
Let's take it slow at first
I wanna remember it all
Because I'm gonna show them where you touched me
On a doll

I know you think about me
When you're at work
Let's take a walk to your car
And start and Amber Alert
I know you're friends with my dad
So you're closer to me
Let's do it tonight,
And I'll repress the memories

You'll be my unregistered
_Sex offender
_I know how to keep a secret well
You'll be my unregistered
_Sex offender
_Wanna bring your love to show and tell...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Automatic. Automatic.
Quantum saints of the universe in a holographic


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, I can't sell my momma short on loving me 
I guess that's why she let me go so far 
Momma always stopped me short of stealing 
I guess that's why I had to steal that car. 

She told me not to smoke it 
But I did and it took me far away 
And I turned out to be 
The only hell mama ever raised. 

I pulled into Atlanta, stolen tags and almost out of gas 
I had to get some money, and lately I'd learned how to get it fast 
Those neon lights was calling me and somehow I had to get downtown 
I reached into the glove box, another liquor store went down. 

And I sing "Precious Memories," take me back to the good ol' days 
I can hear my momma singing, "Rock of Ages" cleft for me 
She tried to turn me on to Jesus, but I turned on to the devil's ways 
And I turned out to be the only hell my momma ever raised. 

When they put those handcuffs on me, Lord how I fought to resist 
But that agent clamped 'em tighter, 'til that metal bit into my wrist 
They took my boots and my billfold, my fingerprints, and the profile of my face 
Then they locked away the only hell my momma ever ever raised. 

And I sing "Precious Memories," take me back to the good ol' days 
I can hear my momma singing, "Rock of Ages" cleft for me 
She tried to turn me on to Jesus, but I turned on to the devil's ways 
And I turned out to be the only hell my momma ever raised...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence

Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence

Sex...Ha Ha Ha! (Sex and Violence)
Sex!! I love sex I love all them sex all them sex
Sex! Ha Ha!!

Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
Sex and Violence. Sex and Violence
*Send "Sex And Violence"*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I feel no pain, 'cause I'm an island


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

You ask me a question, I'll tell you a lie,
'Cause I'm no good when you start to cry.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Girls look better in a real tight sweater
Gambino on the mic makes the ***** much ******
Try to get the girl,
Call the guy go getter
Tight jeans and converse sneakers
And tight sweater
No cheddar
Go home and I wrote letters
To college setters
So my financial aid's better
You better dead her
Yo, that girl's going crazy
She got a twinkle in her eye
Like she wants to have a baby
Maybe I should call her up
On a Saturday
Take her to a dinner and a movie
Braves game maybe
We could call her up again
You lookin good, girl
You should bring a friend
And I don't really talk ****
I'm a douche and a bad rapper
Would act faster
But my tongue's in a black claster
If your girl's shopping in sizes that are too small, let her
'Cause girls look better in a real tight sweater


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

When the sun shines, we'll shine together
Told you I'll be here forever
Said I'll always be a friend
Took an oath I'm gonna stick it out till the end
Now that it's raining more than ever
Know that we'll still have each other
You can stand under my umbrella
You can stand under my umbrella


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

It's better that it hurts
It's better that it feels this way to me
I can't be too comfortable
cuz loving you is not my destiny


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I wanted to say...
You shouldn't suffer this way.
I wanted to say...
I hope I can take it away.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I doubt its your style
not to get what you set out to acquire
the eyes are on fire
you are the forecasted storm


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Cheer up and dry your damp eyes 
And tell me when it rains
And I'll blend up that rainbow above you 
And shoot it through your veins
Cause your heart has a lack of color 
And we should have known
That we'd grow up sooner or later 
Cause we wasted all our free time alone


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Look to the past and remember, and smile
And maybe tonight I can breathe for a while
I'm not in the scene, I think I'm falling asleep
But then all that it means is I'll always be dreaming of you


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I feel elated
I feel depressed
Sex is death, death is sex
Says it right here on my crucifix


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm central to nowhere 
Thinking of sweeping it clean 
When we choose to go were losing more than just our surroundings
I've gone around the sides of this universe as it stands
Outside the limits of all existence 
Where light never ends 
We should be grateful to the gods
Whoever they're real to they are 
I value my placement as in Hell
Remember that moment that I fell 
Anything that could one day be is as real as what I'm saying
If something is nothing it must not be something in any possible way 
Lose yourself in the far off worlds that are right under your feet
Switch below with above all the way up into infinity
We should be thankful who we are
Whether we know ourselves or not
Walking alongside myself 
Neither of us listens very well
I'm dreading a time that is not near
As a man on cross I have no fear I can't believe these words I'm saying
You gotta feel your lines
You gotta feel your lines


----------



## thesheepdog (Jan 25, 2010)

End of passion play, crumbling away
I'm your source of self-destruction
Veins that pump with fear, sucking darkest clear
Leading on your deaths construction
Taste me you will see
More is all you need
Dedicated to
How I'm killing you

Come crawling faster
Obey your Master
Your life burns faster
Obey your Master
Master

Master of Puppets I'm pulling your strings
Twisting your mind, smashing your dreams
Blinded by me, you can't see a thing
Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master
Master
Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master
Master

Needlework the way, never you betray
Life of death becoming clearer
Pain monopoly, ritual misery
Chop your breakfast on a mirror
Taste me you will see
More is all you need
Dedicated to
How I'm killing you


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Outta Heart* by Hot Hot Heat

Make sure to wake me when you get back from the dead. I'll still be lying here in bed. All of your followers, they steal what you feel. It's just a shame it ain't real.
It's in you to give, it's in you to take. It's in you to stand up, it's in you to break. And all of these people are waiting for someone to show them the way.
I'm outta my soul, I'm out in the dark. I'm outta my mind and I'm outta my heart. I'm outta my luck, I'm outta the know. I'm outta control but I want you to know I'm outta my soul, I'm out in the dark. I'm outta my mind and I'm outta my heart. I'm outta my luck, I'm down on my knees. If it matters to you, I guess it matters to me.
Effortless compliments wrapped up in useless advice. A battle of wit with an army of mice. Beautiful memories pillaged by termites of time. Denying it all to a bottle of wine.
It's in you to give, it's in you to take. It's in you to stand up, it's in you to break. And all of these people are waiting for someone to show them the way.
I'm outta my soul, I'm out in the dark. I'm outta my mind and I'm outta my heart. I'm outta my luck, I'm outta the know. I'm outta control but I want you to know I'm outta my soul, I'm out in the dark. I'm outta my mind and I'm outta my heart. I'm outta my luck, I'm down on my knees. If it matters to you, I guess it matters to me.
And are you worth your weight in gold? Are you worth your weight in gold? Are you worth your weight in gold? 
I'm outta my soul, I'm out in the dark. I'm outta my mind and I'm outta my heart. I'm outta my luck, I'm outta the know. I'm outta control but I want you to know I'm outta my soul, I'm out in the dark. I'm outta my mind and I'm outta my heart. I'm outta my luck, I'm down on my knees. If it matters to you, I guess it matters to me.
I'm outta my soul, I'm out in the dark. I'm outta my mind and I'm outta my heart. I'm outta my luck, I'm outta the know. I'm outta control but I want you to know I'm outta my soul, I'm out in the dark. I'm outta my mind and I'm outta my heart.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Teenagers scare the living **** out of me.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

How come the only way to see how high I get is to see how far I fall?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I'm accustomed to a smooth ride,
Or maybe I'm a dog who's lost his pride,
I don't expect to be treated like a fool no more,
I don't expect to sleep through the night,
Some people say a lie is just a lie,
But I say why deny the obvious child?
Why deny the obvious child?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Standing by the window
Eyes upon the moon
Hoping that the memory will leave her spirit soon
She shuts the doors and lights
And lays her body on the bed
Where images and words are running deep
She has too much pride to pull the sheets above her head
So quietly she lays and waits for sleep

She stares at the ceiling
And tries not to think
And pictures the chain
She's been trying to link again
But the feeling is gone

And water can't cover her memory
And ashes can't answer her pain
God give me the power to take breath from a breeze
And call life from a cold metal frame

In with the ashes
Or up with the smoke from the fire
With wings up in heaven
Or here, lying in bed
Palm of her hand to my head
Now and forever curled in my heart
And the heart of the world


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lick around divine debris
taste the wealth of hate in me
shedding skin succumb defeat
this machine is obsolete

made the choice to go away
drink the fountain of decay
tear a hole exquisite red
**** the rest and stab it dead

broken bruised forgotten sore
too ****ed up to care anymore
poisoned to my rotten core
too ****ed up to care anymore


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Come a little bit closer
Hear what I have to say
Just like children sleepin'
We could dream this night away.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've lived my life alone 
My every step foretold 
To never linger 
And yet it haunts me so 
What are we letting go 
Our spell is broken 
Crashing down 
Crashing down my friends 
Crashing down 
Crashing down again 
Only love 
Yeah only love will 
Be enough 
Yeah only love will win 
For every chemical 
You trade a piece of your soul 
With no return 
And who you think you know 
Doesn't know you at all


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I want to go, go without a map
Far away, away, I won't get trapped
By the sound, a town, the sun beats down
In the heat of Los Angeles

One more holiday
I will not celebrate
I'm almost desperate
Cause I'm down, I'm down, I'm so beat down


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Life is a waterfall
We drink from the river
Then we turn around and put up our walls
Swimming through the void
We hear the word
We lose ourselves
But we find it all...
Cause we are the ones that want to play
Always want to go
But you never want to stay
And we are the ones that want to choose
Always want to play
But you never want to lose


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This lady has the sweetest voice.

Swimmer - Kathryn Williams

You said that I'm the best swimmer
You've seen 
Give me a ring
You sat there up on your high chair
Give me a ring
'Cause I can't swim to the edge
Feel I’m becoming the Marie Celeste
And there's choosing to live
Instead of changing into a myth

You said I’m better than deceit
So give it a rest
He’s somewhere drinking 'til he forgets
Who he really is
He built himself up lonely
Wish his life was as peaceful
As the Marie Celeste
And there's choosing to live
But he'd love he'd love he'd love to be a myth


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

My whole life is a dark room
One
Big
Dark
Room

Do I hear the hollow sound
Footsteps resounding on this frozen ground
Or the familiar disappointment of the echoes of my own

Waiting by the stairs
Waiting I despair


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Once I rose above the noise and confusion
Just to get a glimpse beyond this illusion
I was soaring ever higher
But I flew too high

Though my eyes could see I still was a blind man
Though my mind could think I still was a mad man
I hear the voices when I'm dreaming
I can hear them say


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Every time I see her start a fire I get higher


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I loved you with a fire red..now it's turning blue.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

_why am i surprised?
lies and bull****
and bull**** and lies.
you'd think i'd give up
after so many tries
but my finger's on the trigger
and my eyes are on the prize
_


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I feel ashamed...
again and again.
Nothing to give...
no one to blame.
During the daaaaaaaaaaayyy...
I guess I'm okay.

At night...
I sit by your side...
waiting for you...
to give me a sign.
I'm counting the daaaaaaaaaayyys...
of nothing to say.

I hope I can chill and stay the same.
Stop the bleeding inside and feel again.
Cut the chain of lies you've been feeding my veins.
I've got nothing to say to you.

I hope I can chill and stay the same.
Stop the bleeding inside and feel again
Cut the chain of lies I've beating myself with...
I've got nothing to say to you...
nothing to say to you.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The selfish, they're all standing in line
Faithing and hoping to buy themselves time
Me, I figure as each breath goes by
I only own my mind

The north is to south what the clock is to time
There's east and there's west and there's everywhere life
I know I was born and I know that I'll die
The in between is mine
I am mine


And the meanings that get left behind
All the innocence lost at one time
We're all different behind the eyes
There's no need to hide
We're safe tonight


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

When Texas people want to feel good,
They go assault a queer.
When stupid people need a thrill,
They rent The Rocketeer.
When Michael Jackson needs a rush,
He humps a guy like me.
Right!

But all we need is a bag of weed,
To keep us worry free.

One, Two, Three, HO!
A Bag of Weed, A Bag of Weed
Oh everything is better with A Bag of Weed
Oh you don't need meth and you don't need speed
Cuz' Everything is better with A Bag of Weed

Family Guy - A Bag of Weed


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

May the good Lord be with you 
Down every road you roam 
And may sunshine and happiness 
surround you when you're far from home 
And may you grow to be proud 
Dignified and true 
And do unto others 
As you'd have done to you 
Be courageous and be brave 
And in my heart you'll always stay 
Forever Young, Forever Young 
Forever Young, Forever Young 

May good fortune be with you 
May your guiding light be strong 
Build a stairway to heaven 
with a prince or a vagabond 

And may you never love in vain 
and in my heart you will remain 
Forever Young, Forever Young 
Forever Young, Forever Young 
Forever Young 
Forever Young 

And when you finally fly away 
I'll be hoping that I served you well 
For all the wisdom of a lifetime 
No one can ever tell 

But whatever road you choose 
I'm right behind you, win or lose 
Forever Young, Forever Young 
Forever Young ,Forever Young 
Forever Young, Forever Young 
For, Forever Young, Forever Young


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful girls
All over the world
I could be chasing
But my time would be wasted
They got nothing on you, baby
Nothing on you, baby
They might say, "Hi,"
And I might say, "Hey,"
But you shouldn't worry
About what they say
'Cause they got nothing on you, baby
Nothing on you, baby


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

In my heart
I felt alone out here on my own
I closed my eyes and pictured home
On my block


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

Bought a ticket for a runaway train
Like a madman laughing at the rain
A little out of touch, a little insane
It's just easier than dealing with the pain


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Im tired of your open mouth,
Crawling inside my skin,
Endless pain we never quit,
The fight within that prides begun,
Saying its too late,
What a man's got he'll learn to hate.

Forget the time I said I would,
Replace that with I never will,
Beyond the facts held in your face,
Ignore the facts beyond your nose,
Saying it's too late,
What a man's got he'll learn to hate.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

...and the truths unwinding, scraping away,
at my mind, please stop asking...
..me to describe

For one moment ,i wish youd hold your stage,
with no feelings at all,
open minded, i used to be so freeeeee


do,do,do.......do,do,do:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you remember the time I knew a Girl From Mars? 
I don't know if you knew that. 
Oh we'd stay up late playing cards, 
Henri Winterman Cigars. 
And she never told me her name, 
I still love you, the Girl From Mars. 

Sitting in our dreamy days by the water's edge, 
On a cool summer's night. 
Fireflies and the stars in the sky, 
Gentle glowing light, 
From your cigarette. 
The breeze blowing softly on my face, 
Reminds me of something else. 
Something that in my memory has been misplaced, 
Suddenly it all comes back. 
And as I look to the stars.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

(lol) - _the lyrics are funny-_ new Justin Timberlake song "carry out"

Baby, you're looking fine
I'll have you open all night like an iHop
I'll take you home baby let you keep me company...

...Do you like it well done, cause I do it well
Cause I'm well seasoned if you couldn't tell...


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

it's britney b*tch
i see you
and i just wanna dance with you


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

</\> Last night my amygdala punished me
</\> I think it wants to be set free
</\> From all the things I made her see
</\> Please forgive me


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dress sexy at my funeral, my good wife
Dress sexy at my funeral, my good wife
For the first time in your life


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My trips are full of fear and hate
So if I die before I wake
I pray The Lord my _fear_ to take

:hide
Just waiting for the hand of God to smite me down now.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

half of my heart is a shot gun wedding to a bride with a paper ring
and half of my heart is the part of a man who's never truly loved anything


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mankind Unkind Always A Fine Line 
We've All Got To Die And This Time It's My Time 
Hindsight Blind Fight I Hate It When I'm Right
He Destroys The World While We Sleep At Night


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't explain a mother's pain when her son drops


----------



## SB13 (Feb 4, 2010)

In restless dreams I walked alone,
Narrow streets of cobblestone, 
'Neath the halo of a street lamp, 
I turned my collar to the cold and damp,
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light,
That split the night,
And touched the sound of silence.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I hit the green just to maintain,
feelin pain


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Give me the peace and joy in your heart, 
i want the peace and joy in your heart,
oooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Silent E is a ninja
Silent E is a ninja 
Silent E is a ninja
Silent E is a ninja

I didn't notice when he came
I cannot accept any praise or blame
I was home pushing my mop like a dope
Next thing you know... my mop started to mope
At the end of my rope
I was hopping mad 
But he turned my hop into hope
And then he made his escape
But not before he turned my cap into a cape
Now I look totally insane
I had a plan to catch him
But, man, he turned by plan into a plane
Ahh!

Silent E is a ninja
Silent E is a ninja
Silent E, he will get ya
Silent E is a ninja

Where'd he go?
Where'd he go?
Wh-wh-where'd he go?
Where'd he go?
Where'd he go?
Wh-wh-where'd he go?
He's a ninja...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Get up and free
yourself from yourself.

Locked up inside you,
like the calm beneath castles,
is a cavern of treasures that
noone has been to.
Let's go digging.
Bring it out to take you back in.

You won't do what
you'd like to do.
Lay back and let me show
you another way.
I'll kill what you want me to,
take what's left and eat it.
Take all or nothing.
Life's just too short
to push it away.
Take it all.
Take it all in.
All the way in.
Let it go.
Let it go in.
You won't feel what
you'd like to feel.
Lay back and let me show
you another way.

If you knock me down I'll
come back running,
knock you down,
it won't be long now
All the way in.
All the way.
Take it up higher.
4 degrees warmer.
Give in now
and let me in.
You'll like this in
Don't pull it out.
It brings us closer than
dying and cancer and crying.
Come on .
You can take it all.
Just like that.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

*The sun gives life and it takes it away,*
*and like all the greats its will burn out some day,*
*she said i dont mind, *
*i dont want to get bored,*
*dont want to end up beached on this shore,*

*I want to be that star, i want to be that star,*
*and then i can shine for you.*


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Who the **** are you?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Between sleep and wake we're drinking flavoured vodka in bed,
And when I wake I'm all the kings horses and all the kings men.

I make wild laughing rivers from streams,
Above white water noise no-one can hear my screams.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

pick up your feet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

_somewhere between motivated and cold

you on the ledge of all 2 4 1 ways to be you...basing guess upon guess
there...where...somewhere between motivated and cold
believing your good friends down to the bile in their beauty marks...
they who found you counting back toward yourself
so haven't dreamt and heavily armed
yet another blues thief told in however and one day...

and every monday things begin with indiscriminate street noise
more vague and normal alliance of all those with high levels of work
in their blood and clock in their wake
up early shaving damp breakfast skulls with fresh lady's leg razor
so that the one day the moon might hold a half million nice sized
hoods easy
and plenty of fast restaurants

by cum and by egg
and laid low into creature
then
cast out in the one cold of all names,

this song is about disavowed sperm
and the mining of human concern
many cells split, many men died in 98'
the year of my strong, fair rap collection

there are foot prints embraced far out on the frozen lake face
depressed and kept from quite some cold ago,
and they look brave, dangerous, man made
the sort of mark one can make on the world

you borrowed the camera from why
and set it up over by the printer and horsehead
obsessed with your pressing record
to indulge in the shadows of both here and immortal

is it god to name things from thin air
to have the wind blow a few hundred dollar bills into your wallet

to have 100 cc's liquid luck supplement
dug into your blood
by needle point and distant star

are you busy losing yourself
in the quiet cell of abandoned old oakland
pants undone, stole eye starting to water
nailing a sign that speaks fear to a bank at the man made lake

you cop you

will you now resort to black umbrellas in the sight blanching sun
or stay indoors taking the pill to your face...

striking that lightning on nothing
attempting to teach yourself the art of cloning at home
in a smock killing single cell sheep for straight weeks
'til you give it all up for photoshop and using your teeth

there in a box with your things, stabbed airholes, and one wing
or white lung, when your well will you stay

since there is a certain modern earth pain only fit for enduring
which one does endure

like returning a foster child twice or
going the distance on songs for somebody else's compilation.

no one's out there scared you'd set your eyes off
all night on the ceiling in the dark
think of a song or maybe breasts

i thought i told you, this is not new...

skinned by the speed of my one life
you have the desperate fair to your eyes
the look of a child who has just swallowed a coin or army man
almost too attuned to the spoils of loved
wishing he'd been born some sort of succulent or larvae
but you're too soft for all that
you like your blood kept in the movies
and your head in a jar or a vase in a van on tour
your guts clumped like dung in a sturdy hatbox
heart slung safely in the stomach of a clean sock or two
here you are a bag of milk to do tricks
and not as a function of pennies
and how you've dreamt
nosdam's skull been predatored
given a split at the hairline
and hinged with a lid
and in it placed
the single hard marble of art
and it is there it is kept_


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Of all I knew, her held too few. 
And would you stop me, if I try to stop you. 

Old songs stay 'til the end. 
Sad songs remind me of friends. 
And the way it is, I could leave it all 
And I ask myself, would you care at all. 

When I drive alone at night, I see the streetlights as fairgrounds 
And I tried a hundred times to see the road signs as Day-Glo. 

Old songs, stay till the end. 
Sad songs, remind me of friends. 
And the way it is, I could leave it all 
And I ask myself, would you care at all.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Look, if you had* one shot*, or *one opportunity*
To seize everything you ever wanted-*One moment*
Would you capture it or just let it slip?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

*a normal life is boring.*
[eminem]


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I was walking around
Just a face in the crowd
Trying to keep myself out of the rain
Saw a vagabond king
Wear a styrofoam crown
Wondered if I might end up the same
There's an old man on the corner
Singing old songs about change
Everybody's got their cross to bear these days

She came looking for some shelter
With a suitcase full of dreams
To a motel room on the boulevard
I guess she's trying to be James Dean
She's seen all the disciples
And all the wannabes
No one wants to be themselves these days
Still there's nothing to hold onto but these days


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If I needed someone to love 
You're the one that I'd be thinking of
If I needed someone 

If I had some more time to spend 
Then I guess I'd be with you my friend 
If I needed someone 

Got your number on my wall 
And maybe you will get a call from me 
If I need someone


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I like big butts and I cannot lie...

(Sorry its stuck in my head)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Na na na na na na na na batman, Na na na na na na na na leader, batman batman.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Call you up in the middle of the night 
Like a firefly without a light 
You were there like a slow torch burning 
I was a key that could use a little turning 

So tired that I couldn't even sleep 
So many secrets I couldn't keep 
Promised myself I wouldn't weep 
One more promise I couldn't keep 

It seems no one can help me now 
I'm in too deep 
There's no way out 
This time I have really led myself astray 

Runaway train never going back 
Wrong way on a one way track 
Seems like I should be getting somewhere 
Somehow I'm neither here nor there 

Can you help me remember how to smile 
Make it somehow all seem worthwhile 
How on earth did I get so jaded? 
Life's mystery seems so faded 

I can go where no one else can go 
I know what no one else knows 
Here I am just drownin' in the rain 
With a ticket for a runaway train 

Everything is cut and dry 
Day and night, earth and sky 
Somehow I just don't believe it 

Bought a ticket for a runaway train 
Like a madman laughin' at the rain 
Little out of touch, little insane 
Just easier than dealing with the pain 

Runaway train never comin' back 
Runaway train tearin' up the track 
Runaway train burnin' in my veins 
Runaway but it always seems the same


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

run, run, run, cause you're soft
run, run, but don't get lost 
the shining moon the dead oak tree 
nights like this appeal to me 
I've got some loving arms around me 
the shining moon the dead oak tree 
nights like this appeal to me 
I've got some loving arms around me


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*Sarah McLachlan - Possession lyrics*

Listen as the wind blows
From across the great divide
Voices trapped in yearning
Memories trapped in time
The night is my companion
And solitude my guide
Would I spend forever here
And not be satisfied

And I would be the one
To hold you down
Kiss you so hard
Ill take your breath away
And after I'd wipe away the tears
Just close your eyes dear

Through this world Ive stumbled
So many times betrayed
Trying to find an honest word
To find the truth enslaved
Oh you speak to me in riddles and
You speak to me in rhymes
My body aches to breathe your breath
You words keep me alive

And I would be the one
To hold you down
Kiss you so hard
Ill take your breath away
And after Id wipe away the tears
Just close your eyes dear

Into this night I wander
Its morning that I dread
Another day of knowing of
The path I fear to tread
Oh into the sea of waking dreams
I follow without pride
Nothing stands between us here
And I wont be denied

And I would be the one
To hold you down
Kiss you so hard
Ill take your breath away
And after Id wipe away the tears
Just close your eyes dear


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Yer So Bad* by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

My sister got lucky, married a Yuppie. Took him for all he was worth. Now she's a swinger, dating a singer. I can't decide which is worse.
But not me, baby. I've got you to save me. Oh, yer so bad. The best thing I ever had. In a world gone mad, yer so bad.
My sister's ex-husband can't get no lovin', walks around dogfaced and hurt. Now he's got nothin', head in the oven. I can't decide which is worse.
But not me, baby. I've got you to save me. Oh, yer so bad. The best thing I ever had. In a world gone mad, yer so bad.
But not me, baby. I've got you to save me. Oh, yer so bad. The best thing I ever had. In a world gone mad, yer so bad. Ah, you're so bad. The best thing I ever had. In a world gone mad, yer so bad.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

And when I lost my mind, I knew I was in for the long ride


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If I could be with you one hour tonight
and free to do all the things I might
I'm telling you true, I'd be anything but blue
If I could be with you


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Even when I'm gone, I can't get away.

I can't focus, when I'm near you.
Do you notice, me at all?
I can't focus, when I hear you.
Do you notice, that I can't focus?


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

"She was close, close enough to be your ghost. But my chances turned to toast, when i asked her if i could call her your name."


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

And now you steal away
Take him out today
Nice work you did
You're gonna go far, kid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Greatest Looove of AAAAlllllllllllllllllll
is easy to achieve
LEARNING TO LOVE YOURSELF
is the Greatest Love of All.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay. This is the dawning of the book of bitter aspects
Where the jackals sit and watch the pedagogues clash flesh.
Poison function accompanied by six armor-clad
Black horse and buggy mechanisms
Tugged a portion of my severed vision.
The gathering of loose ends in a bucket
Wit a shoestring budget.
Every man's got a field to plow. (I know that now)
But it's like, man, I really can't afford the oxen,
Fee fie et cetera
I smell the warm blood of the bill collector knocking.
I get awkwardly sturdy with a frigid liquid backbone.
I get swept in the pressure cooker tryin to paddle back home.
I get sprung with a vibrant alliance of clean intention
By eclipsing doom litigants hatched to bash these picket fences.
Now I'll attend the wedding of the open sore and festering.
And when the groom presents the ring,
The bride commenced the blistering.
It's textbook magnificently crude.
Prototype king beserker module inserted vertical thirst, burst horizontal.
Treasure. Loose cannons span the starboard bow of
The clipper ship dipped in truth famine pressure.
Cabin fever meter peggin' ludicrous,
Beautiful cartoon troopers swallow brutal futility 
With a teaspoon full of sugar.
I rock ready, aim, fire; while y'all rock ready, fire, aim.
Then blame the stationary target while the prey escapes the frame.
Merit badge marksman or poacher? It's all the same,
So I lay across the wood perpendicular to the grain.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Greatest Looove of AAAAlllllllllllllllllll
> is easy to achieve
> LEARNING TO LOVE YOURSELF
> is the Greatest Love of All.


"The Greatest Love of All" is one of the best, most powerful songs ever written about self-preservation and dignity. It's universal message crosses all boundaries, and instills one with the hope that it's not too late to better ourselves, to act kinder. Since, MM, it's impossible in the world we live in to empathize with others, we can always empathize with ourselves. It's an important message, crucial really, and it's beautifully stated on the album.

------------------------

And I'll tell you one more thing
I confess to self deception
pull the lock and pry it open
they're pretending to be stolen
I am my own thief in the night

struck up for many years
just to get here
between the humility
and be my own teacher
I guess it backfired
'cause my motive
was just to take and
never kept that way I guess

slow it down
slow it down
lay it low
save it for the morning


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm deeply disturbed
and i'm deeply unhappy


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I know you don't believe it
Like I believe it
Oh no, it's not your fault
You sit alone inside a room
Wait for the world to come to you
They never do


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I dont want what you want
I dont feel what you feel
see i'm stuck in a city 
when I belong in a field.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I had to put her six feet under
And I can still hear her complain


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Goodbye stranger it's been nice
Hope you find your paradise
Tried to see your point of view
Hope your dreams will all come true


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Ever feel like dying,﻿ ever feel alone
 Ever feel like crying, lost child in a store
 Ever feel life pushing, shoving you away
 Ever feel like breaking down, funeral in the rain
 Feel life slipping away

 Stand in the corner and scream with me
 A body full﻿ of empty
 A head that's full of rage better believe it
 Stand in the closet and scream with me
 A mind that's like a fire
 Driven by the pain better believe it

 Ever feel like lying, down inside a grave
 Listen to the eulogy, a pyre on the hay
 Ever danced beside the devil, taste the barrel of a gauge
 Ever pull the trigger, light begins to fade
 Feel﻿ life slipping away​


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Between Mars and Jupiter there's a gap for another planet.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

And here's to you, Mrs. Robinson
Jesus loves you more than you will know (Wo, wo, wo)
God bless you please, Mrs. Robinson
Heaven holds a place for those who pray
(Hey, hey, hey...hey, hey, hey)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

After all...
No one has to hatch these days....
since eating one's own shell is so depressing
scowering your liquid rhine for those first few vitamins

all to euthanize the yolk slicked white horse you rode in on
to stand and wipe the blue birth blood from your eyes alone

No one spits up mothers milk at 21
wearing their umbilical cord outside their clothing
at a highschool dance or sits
brushing the blue birth blood from their hair at 30something

These are the days of anyone being blonde
The days of mind convincing and the god/luck medium

a time of gold and uncertainty
noise and expensive genetic victory

The proper time for bright black clothes and last ditch diets

The information age and all it's molecular pimping

These are salutations
from a nebulous and smoking 90's
base anthems of an American cancer society
cold fork and fuel of the terrible great nothing much


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

rooftop, crows nest and a sea swell. 
Oh yes I'm doing so well.
rooftop, crows nest and a sea swell. 
Oh yes I can see so well.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

And you sell your soul,
For what you want the most,
It's just pebbles and stone,
Not treasure, Washed up on the shore.


These are lyrics from my latest song, I really want to start recording soon.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Well all you ladies gather 'round 
That good sweet candy man's in town 
It's the candy man 
It's the candy man 
He likes a stick of candy just nine inch long 
He sells as fast a hog can chew his corn 
It's the candy man... 
All heard what sister Johnson said 
She always takes a candy stick to bed 
Don't stand close to the candy man 
He'll leave a big candy stick in your hand 
He sold some candy to sister Bad 
The very next day she took all he had 
If you try his candy, good friend of mine, 
you sure will want it for a long long time 
His stick candy don't melt away 
It just gets better, so the ladies say


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

We all live in a yellow submarine......a yellow submarine........a yellow submarine:boogie


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Spell out your name and list the reasons faint of heart won't call me back


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

When you are alone at night
You search yourself for all the things
That you believe are right
If you give it all away
You throw away your only chance to be here today
Then a fight breaks out on your street
You lose another broken heart in a land of meat
My friend, he took his final breath
Now I know the perfect kiss is the kiss of death


----------



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont want to be the one
the battles always choose
but inside I realize
That im the one confused

I dont know whats worth fighting for
Or why I have to scream
I dont know Why I instigate
And say what I dont mean

I dont know how I got this way
I know its not alright
So Im breaking the habit
Im breaking the Habit
Tonight

Rarely listen to rock, but this is one of my favorite songs


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

People call you a wh0re, they want to teach you how to party. First thing they teach you is great sex, it should be dirty, dirty, dirty.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Even if I am in love with you
All this to say, what's it to you?
Observe the blood, the rose tattoo
Of the fingerprints on me from you


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Go on believe 
Life's some kind of masterwork 
This was all meant for something 
I'm sorry, laughing inside 
For nothing


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

From all the truth comes all the shame
The curse of flesh just takes its aim
On hallowed ground and tortured sky
Walk in fear with spirits high


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The freeway is jammed and it's backed up for miles
The car is an oven and baking is wild
Nothing is ever the way it should be
What we deserve we just don't get you see

A briefcase, a lunch and a man on the edge
Each step gets closer to losing his head
Is someone in heaven are they looking down
'Cause nothing is fair just you look around

Falling down

He's sick of waiting of lying like this
There's a hole in the sky for the angels to kiss
Branded a leper because you don't fit


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nobody will break your fall
All for none, yeah, none for all
Nothing's so cruel as the truth
Join the Festival of Fools


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

hey pig
yeah you
hey pig piggy pig pig pig
all of my fears came true
black and blue and broken bones you left me here I'm all alone
my little piggy needed something new

nothing can stop me now
cause I don't care anymore
nothing can stop me now
cause I don't care
nothing can stop me now
cause I don't care anymore
nothing can stop me now
cause I just don't care

hey pig
nothing's turning out the way I planned
hey pig there's a lot of things I hoped you could help me understand
what am I supposed to do?
lost my sh!t because of you

nothing can stop me now
cause I don't care anymore
nothing can stop me now
cause I don't care
nothing can stop me now
cause I don't care anymore
nothing can stop me now
cause I just don't care
nothing can stop me now
you don't need me anymore

nothing can stop me now
nothing can stop me now
nothing can stop me now


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't want anyone to know who I really am
So they'll never see
All the things I hide behind
These precious walls I built just for me
So if they look into the windows of my soul
All they're gonna see
Are my eyes staring back
And not shattered glass
Or the broken side of me

Cause I'm so afraid to show my darkest secrets
I keep them wrapped in chains 
And locked up in a place where no one goes
But I'm sure my insecurities will give them it away
I'm heading fast straight for a crash and burn
For me there is no shame


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Wake up the dawn and ask her why
A dreamer dreams she never dies 
Wipe that tear away now from your eye
Slowly walking down the hall 
Faster than a cannon ball 
Where were you when we were getting high?


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

and so


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's a quarter after one, I'm all alone and I need you now.
Said I wouldn't call but I lost all control and I need you now.
And I don't know how I can do without, I just need you now.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Paranoia strikes deep
Into your life it will creep
It starts when you're always afraid
You step out of line, the man come and take you away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loss - Madder Mortem

No one to trust or depend on no more
Nothing is left of what I found before
Tears of blood as I bury your name
Easier to deal with anger and shame

Cut the pleasure to the core
Am I scared or are you bored
Silently drifting, or on your shore
Why is it and who can tell for sure

Mouth made of sand and my heart made of stone
Nothing to say and the hands left alone
What did I do, did I hurt you sweet soul
All that I wanted was warmth, now it's cold

Like forever, the rain keeps falling
Down
Like forever, it hurts

Cut the pleasure to the core
My loss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sitting on the bed or lying wide awake
there's demons in my head and it's more than I can take
I think I'm on a roll but I think it's kinda weak
saying all I know is I gotta get away from me
I gotta get away from me
I gotta get away from me
I gotta get away from me


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like
Till you're bleeding


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Slender petals weeping
provoke the morning dew
treading lightly through
our sanctuary, of silence unperceived.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Just one more drink
And you'll see God everywhere


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Circle of colour
Beautiful girl
Daughter of yellow
Mother of pearl

I used to know her
She gave me the time
Then she just left me
I thought she was mine

On my mind, liquid pearl
Coolest blue, fire world
But I can't seem to
Change her mind

Burn me out from the inside
Turn me upside down
I've got to satisfy my soul
Satisfy my soul


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

What do I get out of this?
I always try, I always miss
One of these days you'll go back to your home
You won't even notice that you are alone
One of these days when you sit by yourself
You'll realise you can't shaft without someone else
In the end you will submit
It's got to hurt you a little bit...


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Baby is a bad boy 
With some retro sneakers
Let's go see The Killers 
And make out in the bleachers


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

People keep talking
They can say what they like
But all I know is
Everything's gonna be alright

And no one, 
no one,
no one,
Can get in the way of what I'm feeling


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wanna live with a cinnamon girl
I could be happy the rest of my life
With a cinnamon girl


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Blame it all on my roots,
I showed up in boots,
And ruined your black tie affair.

The last one to know,
The last one to show,
I was the last one you thought you'd see there.

And I saw a surprise,
And the fear in his eyes,
When I took his glass of champagne,

I toasted you,
Said honey we may be through,
But you'll never hear me complain,


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I walked alone through the blackest night
I felt the cold, I felt the bite
I took the high road but it ain't right
It's just the low road in disguise


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Transient jet lag, ecto mimed bison 
This is the haunt of roulette dares 
Ruse of metacarpi 
Caveat emptor... to all that enter here.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

"Tell me that you'll open your eyes"


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

And i need to be patient 
And i need to be brave 
Need to discover 
How i need to behave 
And I'll find out the answers 
When i know what to ask 
But i speak a different language 
And everybody's talking too fast


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

just a quiet peaceful dance 
for the things we'll never have


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I’m thinking of a number from one to red, is a beautiful color….to shade paper hat ink, I’m thinking of a….beautiful color….paper hat 

I’m thinking of a number from one to home, one ridiculous tennament with no wings to spread, I’m home again inside my box of cardboard daze, I’m thinking of home, and I’m home again…


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I wish I hadn't seen all of the realness 
And all the real people are really not real at all 
The more I learn the more I cry 
As I say goodbye to the way of life 
I thought I had designed for me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

much machines on every fast
like time's too slow
this is insect speed

still outside the hospital
come time is too slow
this is insect speed


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm unclean, a libertine
And every time you vent your spleen,
I seem to lose the power of speech,
You're slipping slowly from my reach.
You grow me like an evergreen,
You never see the lonely me at all.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Everyone tends to forget upon re-entry.
orbiting space quantum saints, we're the only
beginning from a planet so naturally
gifted in the heart lies our technology
it's only right, right
entering in a space of pure delight, light
next contestant on this jam is, tight
feels spontaneous you'll improvise, vise


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

*"Where is My Mind"*

Oh - stop

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
But there's nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind _[3x]_

Way out in the water
See it swimmin'

I was swimmin' in the Caribbean
Animals were hiding behind the rocks
Except the little fish
But they told me, he swears
Tryin' to talk to me, coy koi.

Where is my mind _[3x]_

Way out in the water
See it swimmin' ?

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
If there's nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind _[3x]_

Oh
With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Oh
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Oh
Oh​


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

^ LOVE that song I heard a remake by M.I.A but didn't know it was a cover, and it stayed in my head for days and days, then my sister was listening to the original and wow!
____________________________________


"Every chain has got a weak link 
I might be weak child, 
but I give you strength 

You told me to leave you alone 
My father said come on home 
My doctor said take it easy 

Oh but your loving is much too strong 
I'm added to your 
chain, chain, chain 
Chain, chain, chain, 
chain, chain, chain 
chain of fools"
___________

"You're a no good heart breaker
You're a liar and you're a cheat
And I don't know why
I let you do these things to me
My friends keep telling me
That you ain't no good
But oh, but they don't know
That I'd leave you if I could

I guess I'm uptight
And I'm stuck like glue
'Cause I ain't never
I ain't never, I ain't never, 
no I ain't never
I ain't never loved a man
The way that I, 
I love you

Some time ago I thought
That you had run out of fools
But I was so wrong
You got this one fool that you'll never lose
The way you treat me it's a shame
How could you hurt me so bad
Baby, you know that I'm the best thing
That you ever had"


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

As I turn to you and I say 
Thank goodness for the good souls 
That make life better 
As I turn to you and I say 
If it wasn't for the good souls 
Life would not matter


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I feel I see everything,
and am in love,
with the hook upon which everyone hangs


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I see me through your eyes
Breathing new life, flying high
Your love shines the way into paradise
Now I offer my life as a sacrifice
I live through your love


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm fascinated with facts, in fact 
I own a sundry of knowledge to lay my feet on (these feet). 
this universe is my university. 
I read people by actions and mannerisms, speak in body language, thinking in tongues. 
spitting game at sitting ducks, 
sifting dry humor through stained glass and aqueducts. oddly enough, 
I'm building monoliths in each millisecond, lingering on concepts, 
fingering the translucent fabric of what I've become. 
and how I strum the strings they dangle from. 
creating webs in this lucid tantrum, tangent, symbolizing this foolproof play 
I've staged since the invention of the information age. 
a modern man built of mics, modems, and motherboards. 
down by lore, allowing kids like me a reason to press record. 
maintaining a pressing issue, although everything I have always known has been depressing. 
since my thoughts are limited by language, 
and our speech has been limited by our sight, 
and since all I know is sound and see is color, 
all I understand is compared to everywhere I've fed off. 
plan to be a sawed off in the rifle closet 
I learn in against flickering images of artificial light, casting shadows 
unto the imprints of all I touch leaving imprints upon the populous.


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

They took the credit for your second symphony.
Rewritten by machine and new technology,
and now I understand the problems you can see.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

For Once in my Life 
I have someone who needs me
someone I've needed so long
For once, unafraid, I can go where life leads me
And somehow I know I'll be strong

For once I can touch what my heart used to dream of
long before I knew 
someone warm like you
would make my dreams come true


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

They say you're guilty, they've got the evidence to prove it.
The mistakes are obvious, the faults are glaring.
The plane is on fire, the ****ing ship is sinking.
And you're swept away in a hurricane.
You're buried in the rubble of an earthquake.
It's terminal,
inoperable,
they're amputating!
Massive hemmorrhaging,
major ****ing complications!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

We don't need to be alone,
we are alone together.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*My Stepdad's Not Mean, He's Just Adjusting* from _Death To Smoochy_

He slams the door and stomps his feet, sends me to bed with zilch to eat.
But my stepdad's not mean, he's just adjusting.
His temper's bad and he's a slob. He's bitter 'cause he lost his job.
But my stepdad's not mean, he's just adjusting.
So three cheers for the man that I proudly call Stan. He's not quite a dad or a brother. Yes, he gets cross but still he's the boss, and besides he takes care of my mother. 
So be patient with new friends like Stan. It's tough to be mom's second man.
But my stepdad's not mean, he's just adjusting.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Shine on, get on 
Twilight from dusk to dawn 
She's the spirit of creation 
She's the last chance guarantee 
Got a myriad of poses 
Sweet miracles and roses 
She's a river and she's turning there in front of me


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

without you, without you everything falls apart
without you, without you it's not as much fun to pick up the pieces


Just remember when you think your free
the crack inside your ****ing heart is me


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dead star shine 
Light up the sky 
I'm all out of breath 
My walls are closing in 
Days go by 
Give me a sign 
Come back to the end 
The shepherd of the damned 

I can feel you falling away 

No longer the lost 
No longer the same 
And I can see you starting to break 
I'll keep you alive 
If you show me the way 
Forever - and ever 
the scars will remain 
I'm falling apart 
Leave me here forever in the dark


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

How about I post the whole song:

We emerged from youth all wide-eyed like the rest.
Shedding skin faster than skin can grow, and armed with hammers,
feathers, blunt knives:
words, to meet and to define and to...
but you must know the same games that we played in dirt,
in dusty school yards has found a higher pitch and broader scale than we feared possible,
and someone must be picked last,
and one must bruise and one must fail.
And that still twitching bird was so deceived by a window,
so we eulogized fondly,
we dug deep and threw its elegant plumage and frantic black eyes in a hole,
and rushed out to kill something new,
so we could bury that too.
The first chapters of lives almost made us give up altogether.
Pushed towards tired forms of self immolation that seemed so original.
I must, we must never stop watching the sky with our hands in our pockets,
stop peering in windows when we know doors are shut.
Stop yelling small stories and bad jokes and sorrows,
and my voice will scratch to yell many more,
but before I spill the things I mean to hide away,
or gouge my eyes with platitudes of sentiment,
I'll drown the urge for permanence and certainty;
crouch down and scrawl my name with yours in wet cement.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aiiyo I talk a lot of ****, I can back it all the **** up
Get along, let's all hold hands and sing the song
So I'll talk a lot of ****, hey, I can back it all the **** up


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.clickfuse.com/?ref=29971407&comp=2








*Send "Learn To Be Lonely" Ringtone to Your Cell*

Child of the wilderness
Born into emptiness
Learn to be lonely
Learn to find your way in darkness

Who will be there for you
Comfort and care for you
Learn to be lonely
Learn to be your one companion

Never dreamed out in the world
There are arms to hold you
You�ve always known your heart was on its own

So laugh in your loneliness
Child of the wilderness
Learn to Be lonely
Learn how to love life that is lived alone

Learn to be lonely
Learn to be your one companion

Never dreamed out in the world
There are arms to hold you
You�ve always known your heart was on its own

So laugh in your loneliness
Child of the wilderness
Learn to Be lonely
Learn how to love life that is lived alone

Learn to be lonely
Life can be lived life can be loved alone


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Absorbing your words
Battles raging within me
Absorbing your words
Is gradually tearing my soul in two
There isn't much I could do
Despite my fear it helps to
Share my nostalgia with you

There isn't time to stand still
We are constantly changing
You're draining my will
I find myself rearranging my points of view
There isn't much I could do
Despite my fear it helps to
Share my nostalgia with you

Tomorrow I remember yesterday
Tomorrow, remember yesterday
Tomorrow, remember yesterday
Tomorrow I remember yesterday


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Time after time 
Line after line
You broke me


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Emotions inside us troubling,
The hatred inside us escalating,
The sickness inside us keeps us weak,
The masses inside of us suffering they are bleeding,
The calling inside us sick with greed,
The voices calling to us deafening we're not listening

Cannot receive the obvious
Line up cattle and cut the necks
Swat at the flies omit disgust

The leaders inside us posturing,
The pollution inside of us suffocating me,
The science inside us menacing
The will that's inside of us its dying end is coming


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

We're just ordinary people
We don't know which way to go
Cuz we're ordinary people
Maybe we should take it slow 
This time we'll take it slow 
This time we'll take it slow



Take it slow
Maybe we'll live and learn
Maybe we'll crash and burn
Maybe you'll stay, maybe you'll leave, 
maybe you'll return
Maybe another fight
Maybe we won't survive
But maybe we'll grow
We never know baby


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You better make sure you're connected.
The writing's on the wall
'Cause if your mind's neglected
Ya stumble, you might fall....stumble you might falll.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

All the vampires walkin through the valley
move west down ventura boulevard
and all the bad boys are standin in the shadows
and the good girls are home with broken hearts
now i'm free, free fallin
yeah i'm free, free fallin


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I wish the world was alive like you
I wish the wind would blow me through
Another opportunity to approach you
Another telepathic rendezvous

I wish you well with your weapon of jargon
You've got a double-sided lexicon
I got to try to keep your attention
Gotta write using less emoticons

Gotta figure out the snooze alarm
I wanna lay in your place til dawn
I wanna play in the park, come on
Now let me see your other upper echelon


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I could tell from the minute I woke up
It was going to be a lonely lonely
Lonely lonely day.
Rise and shine rub the sleep out of my eyes
And try to tell myself I can't
Go back to bed
It's gonna be a lonely lonely lonely lonely day.
Even though the sun is shining down on me and I should feel about as happy as can be
I just got here and I already want to leave
It's gonna be a lonely lonely lonely lonely day

Everybody knows that something's wrong
But nobody knows what's going on
We all sing the same old song
When you want it all to go away
It's shaping up to be a lonely day


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

_Memories are just where you laid them 
Drag the waters till the depths give up their dead 
What did you expect to find? 
Was there something you left behind? 
Don't you remember anything I said when I said,

Don't fall away and leave me to myself 
Don't fall away and leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands again 
And leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands 
Love lies bleeding

Oh hold me now I feel contagious 
Am I the only place that you've left to go? 
She cries her life is like 
Some movie in black and white 
Dead actors faking lines, over and over and over again she cries 
_


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

You say you feel like a natural person 
You haven't got nothing to hide 
So why do you feel imperfection 
Cut like a sword in your side


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Every time I think of you
I feel shot right through with a bolt of blue
It's no problem of mine
But it's a problem I find
Living a life that I can't leave behind
But there's no sense in telling me
The wisdom of the fool won't set you free
But that's the way that it goes
And it's what nobody knows
well every day my confusion grows

Every time I see you falling
I get down on my knees and pray
I'm waiting for that final moment
You say the words that I can't say


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

It isn't very difficult to see why 
You are the way you are 
Doesn't take a genius to realise 
That sometimes life is hard 
It's gonna take time 
But you'll just have to wait 
You're gonna be fine 
But in the meantime 

Come over here lady 
Let me wipe your tears away 
Come a little nearer baby 
Coz you'll heal over 
Heal over 
Heal over someday 

And I don't wanna hear you tell yourself 
That these feelings are in the past 
You know it doesn't mean they're off the shelf 
Because pain's built to last 
Everybody sails alone 
But we can travel side by side 
Even if you fail 
You know that no one really minds 
Come over here lady 

Don't hold on but don't let go 
I know it's so hard 
You've got to try to trust yourself 
I know it's so hard, so hard 

Come over here lady 
Let me wipe your tears away 
Come a little nearer baby 
Coz you'll heal over, heal over, heal over someday


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

And I used to talk
With honest conviction
Of how I predicted my world
I'm gonna leave it to to star gazers
Tell me what your telescope says


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I just free-styled this without a beat or anything:
> 
> So you think I got some hostility
> Just a little bit o' ability
> ...


:clap:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

_Shame, that everyone's the same.
I thought you stood alone.
We're different from the clones.

I thought you were the truth, exception to the rules.
But the truth is cruel._


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you pissed off god, you'll see what he's got
you ain't got you ain't got no you ain't got no poker face
you show your filth to everybody
you just got you just got yeah you just got your whorish face


----------



## Twisted Muffin (Mar 18, 2010)

Marry me, he said, god, he's ugly, but fortune is our
Running in the gardens enjoying men, women and flowers
Then I break a glass and I slit my own innermost thigh
So that I can pretend that I'm menstru...well, unavailable
My life us arranged, but this unions deranged
So I'll f**k who I choose for I've nothing to lose
And when masters displeased I'll be down on my knees again

But oh, what beautifull things I'll wear
What beautifull dresses and hair
I'm lucky to share his bed
Especially since I'll soon be dead.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Beside You (Marianas Trench) When your tears are spent on your last pretense
And your tired eyes refuse to close and sleep in your defense
When it's in your spine like you've walked for miles
And the only thing you want is just to be still for a while

And if your heart wears thin, I will hold you up
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you, I'll be right beside you

When you're overwhelmed and you've lost your breath
And the space between the things you know is blurry nonetheless
When you try to speak, but you make no sound
And the words you want are out of reach, but they've never been so loud

And if your heart wears thin, I will hold you up
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you, I'll be right beside you

I will stay
Nobody will break you

Trust in me, trust in me; don't pull away
Just trust in me, trust in me
Cause I'm just trying to keep this together
Cause I could do worse and you could do better

Tears are spent on your last pretense
And your tired eyes refuse to close and sleep in your defense

And if your heart wears thin, I will hold you up
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you, nobody will break you
And if your heart wears thin, I will hold you up
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you, nobody will break you


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You better make sure you're connected.
> The writing's on the wall
> 'Cause if your mind's neglected
> Ya stumble, you might fall....stumble you might falll.


Stereo MCs?!! One of my mum's favourite bands xD

--------------------------------

I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for that special offer
A guaranteed personality

I wasn't born so much as I fell out
Nobody seemed to notice me
We had a hedge back home in the suburbs
Over which I never could see

I heard the people who lived on the ceiling
Scream and fight most scarily
Hearing that noise was my first ever feeling
That's how it's been all around me

I'm all tuned in, I see all the programmes
I save coupons from packets of tea
I've got my giant hit discoteque album
I empty a bottle and I feel a bit free

The kids in the halls and the pipes in the walls
Make me noises for company
Long distance callers make long distance calls
And the silence makes me lonely


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Rent a flat above a shop, cut your hair and get a job. 
Smoke some **** and play some pool, 
pretend you never went to school. 
But still you'll never get it right 
'cos when you're laid in bed at night 
watching roaches climb the wall 
If you call your Dad he could stop it all. 

You'll never live like common people
You'll never do what common people do
You'll never fail like common people
You'll never watch your life slide out of view, 
and dance and drink and screw 
Because there's nothing else to do. 

Sing along with the common people, 
sing along and it might just get you thru'
Laugh along with the common people
Laugh along even though they're laughing at you 
and the stupid things that you do. 
Because you think that poor is cool.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

On warm June evenings
She would come to my house
Still in her school skirt
And her summer blouse
Talking too long as the night came on
It was the best time of my life
Her bee stung lips,
Kisses sweeter than wine
The things she whispered
With breathless sighs
The summer air was soft and warm
Her eyes were making silent demands
And as her hair came undone in my hands

Oh Yeah she was taking me over
Oh Yeah it was the start of the summer

Driving her home after midnight
I felt so good everything was alright
Her thoughts seemed so lost in the night sky
I remember everything
I don't know why these things ever end
I sometimes wish it was that summer again
I still see her in my sleep
And hear the sighing of the summer wind
Still I don't regret one thing


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*The Beatles (Lennon/McCartney)*

From the album Let It Be








When I find myself in times of trouble
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
And in my hour of darkness
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

And when the broken hearted people
Living in the world agree,
There will be an answer, let it be.
For though they may be parted there is
Still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be. Yeah
There will be an answer, let it be.

And when the night is cloudy,
There is still a light that shines on me,
Shine on until tomorrow, let it be.
I wake up to the sound of music
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be,
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:clap ^ Love 'Let it be' - always makes me cry!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Me too.... so soothing and peaceful and wise


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

_Can you see the Joker flying over
As shes standing in the field of clover
Watching out, everyday
I wonder what would happen if he took her away
_


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

My mama done told me
When I was in pigtails
My mama done told me "Hon,
A man's gonna sweet talk
And give you the big eyes
But when the sweet talkin's done
A man is a two faced
A worrisome thing
who'll leave you to sing
the blues...
In the night..."

From Memphis to mobile,
From Memphis to St. Joe
Wherever the four winds blow
I been in some big towns
And heard me some big talk
But there is one thing I know
A man is a two faced, a worrisome thing
Who'll leave you to sing 
the blues 
In the night


----------



## ChainedWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Fall, fall out of trees into the street on my own
I finally found out how long I can hang on
Oh, I got this all wrong, my heart is scared, my heart is gone
Now looking around, there's no one here to hear my fall

White, white as a sheet, I saw a ghost, I think it was me
I've got to get out out of this town, it's scary
Sometimes when I sleep I miss my home, I miss my tree
But now it's up to them to carry me back up to the top

I've got this now, my legs are steady now
The angels warned me never to fall down

I've got this now, my legs are steady now
The angels warned me never to fall down


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Can you look out the window
Without your shadow getting in the way?


You're a beautiful
A beautiful ****ed up man
You're setting up your
Razor wire shrine

Cause you're working
Building a mystery
Holding on and holding it in
Yeah you're working
Building a mystery
And choosing so carefully


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"Paint the black hole blacker, paint the black hole blacker......"

"Shut up I am dreaming"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I remember 
The way you made me feel when I was with you
I remember 
The smile that always brought me back to you

That look in your eyes 
I never thought that this could be untrue
That look in your eyes
I never thought that this could be untrue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My heart will soar
With love that's rare and real
My smiling face will feel every cloud
Then higher still
Beyond the blue until
I know I can
Like any man
Reach out my hand
And touch the face of God <- hitting a high A as tenor is HARD, but I can do it!!!!!

This song can make me cry! Mornin' by Al Jarreau


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How does it feel when all you're counting on is scatterbrained
Every wind that you have sailed upon, a hurricane
Every summer you have seen was filled with april rain
It doesn't get easy, don't you know


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

First you look so strong,
Then you fade away.
The sun will blind my eyes,
I love you anyway.
First you form a smile,
I watch you for a while.
You are a vapour trail,
In a deep blue sky.

Tremble with a sigh,
Glitter in your eye.
You seem to come and go,
I never seem to know.
And all my time,
is yours as much as mine.
We never have enough,
Time to show our love.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Tell me where it all went wrong,
Maybe I can make it better


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll just post the song I'm listening to
Geddy Lee - "Slipping"

Meant To Tell You
Tell You From The Start
Meant To Show You
What's Inside This Shallow Heart
But I Could Not Find The Words
Worthy Enough To Say

I Slipped Along The Way
I Slipped Along The Way

Tried To Be There
Be There When You Fall
Tried To Make You Feel Big
When Life Makes You Feel Small
But I Could Not Find The Steps
Quickly Enough To Take

I Slipped Along The Way
I Slipped Along The Way

Want To Change Things
Want To Clear The Air
Fix The Things Around Us
So Badly In Need Of Repair
But I Might Not Have The Sense
Sense Enough To Change

I Slipped Along The Way​​


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wake up everyone
How can you sleep at a time like this
Unless the dreamer is the real you

Listen to your voice
The one that tells you
To taste past the tip of your tongue
Leap in, the net will appear

I don't wanna wake up before
The dream is over
I'm gonna make it mine
Yes I, I know it


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe this sounds crazy, but-uh all I want to do,
Is ride around this low-rent town on a bicycle with you.
We'll ride fast and we'll ride slow,
We'll see everyone we know,
Where we're going, I ain't sure,
But that's alright with me.

Maybe we can find a place where we can take a swim,
We'll take off most our clothes and then we'll jump right in.
I'll try my best not to stare,
When you're in your underwear,
But I'm hoping you won't care,
'Cuz you sure are looking good.

If you're hungry, baby don't you worry I came through.
I made up some sandwiches, made with love for you.
So have yourself a sandwich babe,
If you don't eat meat, that's okay,
'Cuz I cooked up some PB and J's,
Made them just for you.

Oh Jane,
You're so plain,
But that's okay,
With me.
'Cuz you smell nice,
You feel rightt,
You just might,
Be all I need.

If we're bored, well I got something else for us to do,
Let's take all this sand and make a castle for me and you.
And I'll declare that I'l be king,
And I'll ask you to be my my queen,
And we'll rule over everything,
And everything will rule.
--------------------------------

It keeps going, but you get the idea. I love this song so much.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

how can you see into my eyes like open doors
leading you down into my core
where I’ve become so numb without a soul my spirit sleeping somewhere cold 
until you find it there and lead it back home


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Worry,
worry, worry, worry, worry.
Worry just will not seem to leave my mind alone


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm singing this song, it's time it was sung
I've been putting it off for a while,
But it's harder by now, 'cause the truth is so clear
That I cry when I'm seeing you smile.
So goodbye, so long, the road calls me dear
And your tears cannot bind me anymore,
And farewell to the girl with the sun in her eyes
Can I kiss you, and then I'll be gone.

Every time that I tried to tell that we'd lost the magic we had at the start,
I would weep my heart when I looked in your eyes
And I searched once again for the spark.
So goodbye, so long, the road calls me dear
And your tears cannot bind me anymore,
And farewell to the girl with the sun in her eyes
Can I kiss you, and then I'll be gone.

I can see by your eyes, it's time now to go
So I'll leave you to cry in the rain,
Though I held in my hand, the key to all joy
Honey my heart was not born to be tamed.
So goodbye, so long, the road calls me dear
And your tears cannot bind me anymore,
And farewell to the girl with the sun in her eyes
Can I kiss you, and then I'll be gone.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*LOVE IS A BATTLEFIELD*
 ------_Pat Benatar_

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
NO PROMISES, NO DEMANDS
Love Is A Battlefield
We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong
Searchin' our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love Is A Battlefield

You're beggin' me to go, you're makin' me stay
Why do you hurt me so bad?
It would help me to know
Do I stand in your way, or am I the best thing you've had?
Believe me, believe me, I can't tell you why
But I'm trapped by your love, and I'm chained to your side

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
NO PROMISES, NO DEMANDS
Love Is A Battlefield

We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong
Searchin' our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love Is A Battlefield

We're losing control
Will you turn me away or touch me deep inside?
And before this gets old, will it still feel the same?
There's no way this will die
But if we get much closer, I could lose control
And if your heart surrenders, you'll need me to hold

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
NO PROMISES, NO DEMANDS
Love Is A Battlefield

We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong
Searchin' our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love Is A Battlefield

Written by: Mike Chapman & Holly Knight


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, maybe I know somewhere
Deep in my soul
That love never lasts
And we've got to find other ways
To make it alone
Or keep a straight face

And I've always lived like this
Keeping a comfortable distance
And up until now, I had sworn to myself
That I'm content with loneliness
Because none of it was ever worth the risk


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Please stop before I feel more hurt
It's my destiny with which you flirt
I can't take the mystery of what you've done
And baby, let me tell you, like this I'll never see the sun.

'Cause I know you think you've fooled me so,
but there's something I need you to know:
Your lie has gone too far;
I know who you really are.

You let me fall in love with your soul,
and now I may feel like a complete whole.
But how can I go on accepting you're someone you're not?
I think I can answer that for myself...
Have you ever touched the fire even though you knew it was hot?

'Cause I know you think 
you've fooled me so,
but there's something I need you to know:
Your lie has gone too far;
I know who you really are.

So I implore you to give me your honesty,
and I promise I'll never flee.
I need the real you here beside my fragile frame.
I'll let you stay in my heart and mind,
even though you're the one to blame.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

'Cause Penny and me like to roll the windows down 
Turn the radio up, push the pedal to the ground 
And Penny and me like to gaze at starry skies 
Close our eyes, pretend to fly


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Breathe in for luck. 
Breathe in so deep. 
This air is blessed, you share with me. 
This night is wild, so calm and dull. 
These hearts, they race, from self-control. 
Your legs are smooth, as they graze mine. 
We're doing fine. 
We're doing nothing at all. 

My hopes are so high that your kiss might kill me. 
So won't you kill me? 
So I die happy. 
My heart is yours to fill or burst, 
to break or bury, or wear as jewelry. 
Whichever you prefer. 


Just lay entwined here, undiscovered. 


Hands down this is the best day I can ever remember. 
Always remember the sound of the stereo. 
The dim of the soft lights. 

And you stood at the door, with your hands on my waist. 
And you kissed me like you meant it. 
And I knew...that you meant it.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

I wish I could live in the dream
that I fly on the tarred & freathered wings
Well, I'm losing a game of reality
dice where the dealer never ever pays

Nowhere to run to, nowhere to hide
Sing the song or keep it inside
Bought the farm, but the farmer done died
Sing that song, sing that song inside

I wanna be as big as a mountain
I wanna fly as high as the sun
I wanna know what the rent's like in heaven
I wanna know where the river goes


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

He ate my heart
He a-a-ate my heart
(You little monster)

He ate my heart
He a-a-ate my heart out
(You amaze me)

Look at him
Look at me
That boy is bad
And honestly
He’s a wolf in disguise
But I can’t stop staring in those evil eyes

I asked my girlfriend if she’d seen you round before
She mumbled something while we got down on the floor baby
We might’ve ****ed not really sure, don’t quite recall
But something tells me that I’ve seen him, yeah

That boy is a monster
M-M-M-Monster
That boy is a monster
M-M-M-Monster
That boy is a monster
Er-er-er-er

He ate my heart
(I love that girl)
He ate my heart
(Wanna talk to her, she’s hot as hell)

He licked his lips
Said to me
Girl you look good enough to eat
Put his arms around me
Said “Boy now get your paws right off me”

I asked my girlfriend if she’d seen you round before
She mumbled something while we got down on the floor baby
We might’ve ****ed not really sure, don’t quite recall
But something tells me that I’ve seen him, yeah

That boy is a monster
M-M-M-Monster
That boy is a monster
M-M-M-Monster
That boy is a monster
Er-er-er-er

He ate my heart
(I love that girl)
He ate my heart
(Wanna talk to her, she’s hot as hell)

He ate my heart
He ate my heart
Instead he’s a monster in my bed

I wanna Just Dance
But he took me home instead
Uh oh! There was a monster in my bed
We french kissed on a subway train
He tore my clothes right off

He ate my heart the he ate my brain
Uh oh uh oh
(I love that girl)
(Wanna talk to her, she’s hot as hell)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cause every line on your face makes a beautiful maze
For my eyes to trace...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
I don't need your civil war

Look at the shoes your filling
Look at the blood we're spilling
Look at the world we're killing
The way we've always done before
Look in the doubt we've wallowed
Look at the leaders we've followed
Look at the lies we've swallowed
And I don't want to hear no more

My hands are tied
For all I've seen has changed my mind
But still the wars go on as the years go by
With no love of God or human rights
'Cause all these dreams are swept aside
By bloody hands of the hypnotized
Who carry the cross of homicide
And history bears the scars of our civil wars


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Monkeyland - The Chameleons

I shake my head and shiver
They smile
And then stab my back as they shake my hand
Send out an SOS plea
Come quickly
I'm marooned in monkeyland. 
Is there anyone there
Who understands me
Anyone at all

I'm idly staring at the sky
Did anybody hear me sigh
A million stars are a moving sight
To all you out there
Reading this tonight
It's just a trick of the light

I have to know what is real
And what is illusion
Tell me how does it feel 
Beyond this confusion
Is there anyone there

Do I dismiss this with a sigh
Suppose I must from time to time
And let the answers pass me by
To questions set to bend the mind
Is my creator a God or a man
Does someone somewhere
Care or understand
It's just a trick of the light

I have to know what is real
And what is illusion
Tell me how does it feel 
Beyond this confusion
Is there anyone there

Life's an optical illusion
Like other optical illusions
Beware
If there's anyone there


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

She gave you everything she had 
But she was young and dumb 
She'd just turned twenty-one 
She didn't care to hang around 
So when the **** came down 
Why she was nowhere to be found 
This life can turn a good girl bad 
She was the sweetest thing 
That you had ever seen 

You're such a delicate boy 
In the hysterical realm 
Of an emotional landslide 
In physical terms 

With your cherry lips and golden curls 
You could make grown men gasp 
When you'd go walking past them 
In your hot pants and high heels 
They could not believe 
That such a body was for real 
It seemed like rainbows would appear 
Whenever you came near the clouds would disappear 
Because you looked just like a girl 
Your baby blues would flash 
And suddenly a spell was cast 

You hold a candle in your heart 
You shine the light on hidden parts 
You make the whole world wanna dance 
You bought yourself a second chance


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm living without you 
I know all about you 
I have run you down into the ground 
Spread disease about you over town 

I used to adore you 
I couldn't control you 
There was nothing that I wouldn't do 
To keep myself around and close to you 

Do you have an opinion? 
A mind of your own? 
I thought you were special 
I thought you should know 
But I've run out of patience 
I couldn't care less

Do you have an opinion? 
A mind of your own? 
I thought you were special 
I thought you should know 

I used to amuse you 
I knew that I'd lose you 
Now you're here and begging for a chance 
But there's no way in hell I'd take you back 

Do you have an opinion? 
A mind of your own? 
I thought you were special 
I thought you should know 
But I've run out of patience 
I've run out of comments 
I'm tired of the violence 
I couldn't care less


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would swallow my pride 
I would choke on the rhines 
But the lack thereof would leave me empty inside 
I would swallow my doubt 
Turn it inside out
Find nothing but faith in nothing 
Want to put my tender 
Heart in a blender 
Watch it spend around 
To a beautiful oblivion 
Rendezvous 
Then I'm through with you

I burn burn like a wicker cabinet 
Chalk white and oh so frail 
I see our time has gotten stale 
The tick-tock of the clock is painful 
All sane and logical 
I want to tear it off the wall 
I hear words and clips and phrases 
I think sick like ginger ale
My stomach turns and I exhale


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

You got the fire, baby, I got the heat, can you handle it? 
I got the time, baby, you got the need, oh surrender it 
it's a passion crime with a danger sign, can you handle it? 

You're just another girl, I'm just another man, it's just another night 

Don't gimme love and affection or what you think it should be 
Don't gimme love, the wrong reason, yeah, it don't matter to me


----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

my first post here, hope u like it

_will my pony recognise my voice in hell?
will he still be blind, or do they go by smell?
will you promise not to rest me out at sea
but on a fiery river boat that's rickety?
_
_I'll never find my pony along the rolling swell
a muddy river or a lake would do me well
with hints of amber sundowns and moody thunderstorms
a sunken barge's horns, with the cold rusty bells_

*More yellow birds - Sparklehorse*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

If you're a real or a replica
If your steez be like Akira
The wild *** Sioux or the Chippewa
Your tribes Pawnee or the Omaha
You could touch me with your fresh aura
Cause your energy be phenomena


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I was rollin' by myself, went down to Memphis, Tennessee
and I was lookin' for a guy who had a mullet and no teeth
and I was trippin' on some acid a latino gave to me
Hey, I was smokin' morphine 'til it knocked me off my feet
Then I scored some "H" from my old Uncle Pete
now I'm startin' to feel like I might've ODed

On an overdose of drugs, overdose of sin
I'm gonna live it to the fullest like I'm on ten
and I love gettin' high - hate bein' low
and I like to drive my truck down a muddy dirt road
and I'm workin' real hard, tryin' to get paid
'cause I'm a crazed country rebel and I'm driftin' state to state

Somehow I made it up to Texas with a carload full of grass
and I'm seeing all these pigs who wanna bust my ***
and I'm always livin' hard - always smokin' weed
now I'm hangin' out in Texas drinkin' mushroom tea
and I'm ****ed up on the floor - think I know why,
must've been some of that Boone county moonshine

and an overdose of drugs, overdose of sin
I'm gonna live it to the fullest like I'm on ten
and I love gettin' high - hate bein' low
and I'm always about stayin' on this road
and I'm workin' real hard, tryin' to get paid
'cause I'm a crazed country rebel and I'm driftin' state to state

I tried to get up off the floor, tried to get myself in line
'cause the ceiling's talkin' to me, and the pisser's flushin' fire
That's why they call me 'full throttle' - I like a good time
it all started at a bar with a friend of mine
Had to hook me up - he said he'd blow my mind
I've been up for four days so cut me out another line

of an overdose of drugs, overdose of sin
I'm gonna live it to the fullest like I'm on ten
I love bein' high - hate bein' low
and I like to drive my truck down a muddy dirt road
and I'm workin' real hard, tryin to get paid
'cause I'm a crazed country rebel and I'm driftin state to state

Hank Williams III - Crazed Country Rebel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Despair came knocking at my door
And I let her in for a while
She sat on the couch and began smoking
She said nothing
Suddenly I felt tired
I began to feel tired
And all of the sudden
The room seemed dingy and dirty
Despair came knocking
And I let her in for awhile


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I have toiled and I have tamed
Constricted and constrained
Just to learn about how everyone is totally insane, now
Well I am old and I am lame
And ruthlessly estranged
Ask me then what I have gained from almost everyone, oh-oh

Hear me out, for I was joyful once
Like everyone
Hear me out, I must have changed


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

how do i end up this way
a constant knot in my gut
tied with uncertanty and lust
a classic case i suppose
a haunted man who cant outrun his ghosts
their in my skin and my bones


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Forgive me, baby
My hands are tied
And I got no choice, no, no, no, no
I got no choice, no choice at all


----------



## Forestwalker (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't explain it
I feel it often 
everytime I see her face
but the way you treat her
fills me with rage and I
want to tear apart the place


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

How does it feel like this 
To be caught in a web of a heavy grip 
Where your mind can't believe or try to admit 
That the one that you love is a fool you don't realize 
When you finally wake up 
And the love that you hold is a taste of bad luck 
And all that you have is a bag full of lies 
He's blinded you deep by the look in the pit of his eyes

If I knew that this could be 
A total catastrophe 
I probably would have told you 
a little sooner so you wouldn't get hurt 
If I could change this possibly 
It would be 
how you want 
this to be

Cause it ain't over till it's all done 
So let me finish my conversation 
Yes I'm tryna get your attention 
Cause your distracted by affection 
Can't you see that it isn't true 
What you thought you had and you knew 
And I've been chosen to tell you 
That you're stupid and you know you gotta do it LEAVE!

VV Brown Leave-




__________________________________________________________________

Can't belive what you've done to me, 
you got me feeling like a cloud in a stormy weather
obviously it is hard to see that the sun will never shine when we are together
how can you be so ignorant to the fact that i'ma be in this pain forever
when you touched me i'd go insane fall apart like the weight of a baby feather 
you belive that your holding me
can't you see?

I'm crying blood, 
I'm crying blood, 
im crying tears from my eyes that i can't deny 
and i am falling like a comet from the broken sky.

Don't you come with your medicine and be a doctor in the time of a needy child
I got my clothes and a mess for you, left my hair to the side and im going wild
tell me that you have turned around, write a letter to my mother cos you're getting better
You can even do the crazy stuff because the shame is in the fact you have never met her

Can't belive what you do to me, 
Can't you see?

VV Brown- Crying Blood


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Now kid I know I haven't been a perfect man,
And I've avoided doing things I know I can.
But if I've learned one thing to tattoo on my arm
Or burn into my thumb it would be that:

You must stick up for yourself son,
Never mind what anybody else done.
Stick up for yourself son,
Never mind what anybody else done.

Now the world can be an unfair place at times,
But your lows will have their compliment of highs.
And if anyone should cheat you
Take advantage of or beat you raise your head
And wear your wounds with pride.

You must stick up for yourself son,
Never mind what anybody else done.
Stick up for yourself son,
Never mind what anybody else done.
Stick up for yourself son,
Never mind what anybody else done.
Stick up for yourself son,
Never mind what anybody else done.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here, in a church, a small boy is kneeling
He prays to a god he does not know, he cannot feel
All of his sins of childhood he will remember
He will not cry, tears he will not cry

Man of sorrows, I won't see your face
Man of sorrows, you left without a trace
His small boy wonders, what was it all about?
Is your journey over - has it just begun?

Vision of a new world from the ashes of the old
"Do what thou wilt!", he screams from his cursed soul
A tortured seer, a prophet of our emptiness
Wondering why, wondering why...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You've got a smile
that could light up this
whole town. I haven't
seen it in a while since
she brought you down.
You say you're fine
I know you better than that
say, whatchu doing with 
a girl like that?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Drink the wine
My darling you said
Take your time
And consume all of it
But the roses
Were only to drain my inspirations
The promises were spoiled
Before they left your lips

[Chorus}
I breathe you in again just to feel you
Underneath my skin
Holding on to
The sweet escape
Is always laced with the
Familiar taste of poison

I tell myself
That you're no good for me
I wish you well
But desire never leaves
I could fight this
'Til the end
But maybe I don't want to win

[Chorus]

I don't want to be saved
I don't want to be sober
I want you on my mind
In my dreams
Behind these eyes
And I wanna wake up
No not this time


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sugar, we're going down swinging


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Cuz I'm praying for rain
And I'm praying for tidal waves
I wanna see the ground give way.
I wanna watch it all go down.
Mom please flush it all away.
I wanna watch it go right in and down.
I wanna watch it go right in.
Watch you flush it all away.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

They say I’m so low key, I’m socially awkward
Only those that really know me are the ones that I 
talk with
They smile in the light, hate in the dark,
you call it beef, to me its's just a ****in’ walk in 
the park
Because you are who you are when nobody is looking
That's who you are so when the cash and cars is gone, 
the day after tomorrow
Don’t be askin’ to borrow, ski maskin’ it hard, like 
the way you rap in your bars
I could ride on you and whoever, devise new endeavors 
I’m as live as hive full of predators
Twenty thousands different species of bees
Some half poisonous sting, some just pollinating their 
leafs
It's just like rap, some will buzz some will attack, 
compromising their own life in fact
Sixteen years since my first sixteen, pardon the rest 
of my ******
But I’m the best whoever did it


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

I’ve been spending all my time
Just thinking about ya
I don’t know what to do
I think I’m fallin’ for you
I’ve been waiting all my life
and now I found ya
I don’t know what to do
I think I’m fallin’ for you
I’m fallin’ for you :love2


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Let me tell you about my life
Let me tell you about my dreams
Let me tell you about the things that happen
Always real to me

Let me tell you of my hope
Of my need to reach the sky
Let me take you on an awkward journey
Let me tell you why
Let me tell you why

Why should these curses be laid upon me
I won't be forgiven 'till I can break free
What did I do to deserve all this guilt
Pay for my sins with the sale of my soul
Demons are trapped all inside of my head
My hopes are gone reach for heaven from hell

My sins are many my guilt is too heavy
The pressure of knowing of hiding what I know
I'm able to see things
Things I don't want to see
The lives of a thousand souls
Weigh heavy down on me

I know they're crying for help reaching out
The burden of them will take me down as well
The sin of a thousand souls not died in vain
Reincarnate still in me live again

Someone to save me
Something to save me from myself
To bring the salvation
To exorcise this hell


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

*No, you can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
And if you try sometime you find
You get what you need.
*


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Dreaming of that face again.
It's bright and blue and shimmering.
Grinning wide
And comforting me with it's three warm and wild eyes.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

When violet eyes get brighter
And heavy wings grow lighter
I'll taste the sky and feel alive again
And I'll forget the world that I knew
But I swear I won't forget you
If my voice could reach back through the past
I'd whisper in your ear
Oh darling, I wish you were here


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not attached to your world
Nothing heals and nothing grows

Because it's a great big white world
And we are drained of our colors
We used to love ourselves,
We used to love one another

All my stitches itch
My prescription's low,
I wish you were queen
Just for today

In a world so white what else could I say?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*We find love hiding here*
* in the shadows*
* in the darkness
maybe its up to you*
*and I *
*to bring to the night*


*DMB*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

All aboard! (Get on the bus)
Get on the bus (In the driver we trust)
Hold on now (Hope we're going fast enough)
You know the Blowed style (Hope we don't pass you up)


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I am, I am, I am
I said I wanna get next to you
I said I gonna get close to you
You wouldn't want me have to hurt you too, hurt you too?

I ain't, I ain't, I ain't
A buyin' into your apathy
I'm gonna learn ya my philosophy
You wanna know about atrocity, atrocity?

I know you want what's on my mind
I know you like what's on my mind
I know it eats you up inside
I know, you know, you know, you know

I am a man, a man
I'll give ya somethin' that ya won't forget
I said ya shouldn't have worn that dress
I said ya shouldn't have worn that dress

I know you want what's on my mind
I know you like what's on my mind
I know it eats you up inside
I know, you know, you know, you know

Here I come, I come, I come

I am, I am, I am
I said I wanna get next to you
I said I gonna get close to you
You wouldn't want me have to hurt you too, hurt you too?

I know you want what's on my mind
I know you like what's on my mind
I know it eats you up inside
I know, you know, you know, you know
I know you want what's on my mind
I know you like what's on my mind
I know it eats you up inside
I know, you know, you know, you know

Here I come, I come, I come
Here I come, I come, I come
Here I come, I come, I come
Here I come, I come, I come


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

We'll wander off through the dead of night
Past wasteland of shattered souls
Warm by my firelight
I peer into the darkness alone
As the Indian summer of my remembrance
Settles on my bones
Cracked and weary
I asked for direction home

Home
Let the words spill from my mouth
Love
Love is everything I want
I'm one of many more to come
Love
Love is everything I want

Crossroads outside of town
Let heartbroken faces shine
In city lights, so far and dull
Turning left, I know it's time
With an urgent wind upon my rolling heels
To carry me along
My face downcast 
That I turn to ruins passed and home

Home
Let the words spill from my mouth
Love
Love is everything I want
I'm one of many more to come
Love
Love is everything I want

Wander off in the dead of night
Past terrors and broken homes
Wipe the sleep from your eyes
Of riverbanks and catacombs
Sleeping to the bee and the sea
Always lived this life alone
Lay down beneath the loft
Cry out I know it's time

Love is everything I want
Love is everything I want
Love is everything I want
Love is everything I want


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm lost on a road
Don't know which way to go
I'm losing my mind
Losing control of the wheel
And I'm swerving
On and off the road

I'm lost on a road
But survival is a must
Don't know who I can trust
I'm livin in a rush
I don't understand the fuss
My brain is bout to bust

Lost - Gorilla Zoe


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

How long have you been free
In this world of hate and greed?
Is it black or is it white?
Let's find another compromise

And our future's standing still
We're dancing in the spotlight
Where's the leader who leads me?
I'm still waiting! Leaving home...

And god is on your side
Dividing sparrows from the nightingales
Watching all the time
Dividing water from the burning fire... inside

Leave a light on in the night for me
That I can find you
Remember when we both where young
And reckless and so curious

Now you're hiding from your child
A new day's dawning
Remember that you felt alive... sometimes

And god is on your side
Dividing cruelty from tenderness
Watching all the time
Dividing fiction from reality

Move in circles, walk on lines
No human being in sight
Calm the winds and calm the seas
Try another kind of peace
Who fights this holy civil war?
A million men in uniform
Wo ist der Führer der mich führt?
Ich warte immer noch! Leaving home...

And god is on your side
Dividing presence from our history
Watching all the time
Dividing deaf men from the listening ones

Leave a light on in the night for me
That I can find you
Remember when we both where young
And reckless and so curious

Now you're hiding from your child
A new day's dawning
Remember that you felt alive... sometimes

And god is on your side
Dividing cruelty from tenderness
Watching all the time
Dividing fiction from reality

Move in circles, walk on lines
No human being in sight
Calm the winds and calm the seas
Try another kind of peace
Who fights this holy civil war?
A million men in uniform
Wo ist der Führer der mich führt?
Ich warte immer noch! Leaving home...

And god is on your side
Dividing presence from the history
Watching all the time
Dividing deaf men from the listening ones

Leave a light on in the night for me
That I can find you
Remember when we both where young
And reckless and so curious

Now you're hiding from your child
A new day's dawning
Remember that you felt alive... sometimes

And god is on your side
Dividing soldiers from the fishermen
Watching all the time
Dividing warships from the ferryboats...
Ferryboats

Wolfsheim - The Sparrows and the Nightingales


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

We are the Village Green Preservation Society 
God save Donald Duck, Vaudeville and Variety 
We are the Desperate Dan Appreciation Society 
God save strawberry jam and all the different varieties 
Preserving the old ways from being abused 
Protecting the new ways for me and for you 
What more can we do 

We are the Draught Beer Preservation Society 
God save Mrs. Mopp and good Old Mother Riley 
We are the Custard Pie Appreciation Consortium 
God save the George Cross and all those who were awarded them 
We are the Sherlock Holmes English Speaking Vernacular 
Help save Fu Manchu, Moriarty and Dracula 

We are the Office Block Persecution Affinity 
God save little shops, china cups and virginity 
We are the Skyscraper condemnation Affiliate 
God save tudor houses, antique tables and billiards 
Preserving the old ways from being abused 
Protecting the new ways for me and for you 
What more can we do 
God save the Village Green


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

When I'm deep inside of me 
don't be too concerned. 
I won't ask for nothin' while I'm gone. 
But when I want sincerity 
tell me where else can I turn. 
Because you're the one I depend upon.

Honesty is such a lonely word. 
Everyone is so untrue. 
Honesty is hardly ever heard. 
And mostly what I need from you.

Honesty by Billy Joel


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

A fat security making plays for me
soon as I touch down in old LA
He says “OH MY GOD, YOU LOOK JUST SHAKIRA
NO, NO! YOU’RE CATHERINE ZETA!”
“Actually, my name’s Marina”

Your mind is just like mine
All filled up with things benign
you’re looking for the golden light

Hollywood infected your brain
You wanted kissing in the rain
Living in a movie scene
Puking American dreams
I’m obsessed with the mess that’s America
I’m obsessed with the mess that’s America

Marina and the Diamonds - Hollywood


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

She swears the moon don't hang quite as high as it used to 
And she only sleeps when it's raining 
And she screams and her voice is straining 

She says baby 
It's 3 am I must be lonely 
When she says baby 
Well I can't help but be scared of it all sometimes 
Says the rain's gonna wash away I believe it


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't give up, don't quit, don't do it,
Don't give up, don't quit, don't do iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

It's a quarter after one, Im a little drunk and I need you now.


----------



## Mercury 7 (Apr 14, 2010)

you can use my skin to bury your secrets in and I can settle you down.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some people say my love cannot be true
Please believe me, my love, and I'll show you
I will give you those things you thought unreal
The sun, the moon, the stars all bear my seal

Follow me now and you will not regret
Leaving the life you led before we met
You are the first to have this love of mine
Forever with me 'till the end of time

Your love for me has just got to be real
Before you know the way I'm going to feel
I'm going to feel
I'm going to feel

Now I have you with me, under my power
Our love grows stronger now with every hour
Look into my eyes, you will see who I am
My name is Lucifer, please take my hand


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't light no more of your darkness
All my pictures seem to fade to black and white
I'm growing tired and time stands still before me
Frozen here on the ladder of my life

Too late to save myself from falling
I took a chance and changed your way of life
But you misread my meaning when I met you
Closed the door and left me blinded by the light

Don't let the sun go down on me
Although I search myself, it's always someone else I see
I'd just allow a fragment of your life to wander free
But losing everything is like the sun going down on me

I can't find, oh the right romantic line
But see me once and see the way I feel
Don't discard me just because you think I mean you harm
But these cuts I have they need love to help them heal


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It's a heartache
Nothing but a heartache

Hits you when it's too late
Hits you when you're down
It's a fool's game

Nothing but a fool's game
Standing in the cold rain

Feeling like a clown.

It's a heartache

Nothing but a heartache.
Love him till your arms break

Then he lets you down.
It ain't right with love to share
When you find he doesn't care for you.
It ain't wise to need someone
As much as I depended on you.

It's a heartache
Nothing but a heartache

Hits you when it's too late


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Somehow I lost my way 
And now it's clear to me
All that I fought so hard to keep
Is all I have to leave

This is the way the world ends again

I know you can't hear me 
And you won't believe me
But there is something I must say here
Before I fade away

Forever we will be hollow
Forever we will be
Forever we will be hollow
Hollow again

So I'm left here waiting
So long I'm contemplating
And now I know how it is
But now it's far too late

How will we open
The eyes of the dead
When we are hollow?

And all along here I was told
By fallen men in their charade
That we could find a hope inside
The safety of this empty place

*Hollow Again - Project 86*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

_Grey Seal_

_Why's it never light on my lawn
Why does it rain and never say good-day to the new-born
On the big screen they showed us a sun
But not as bright in life as the real one
It's never quite the same as the real one
chorus
And tell me grey seal
How does it feel to be so wise
To see through eyes
That only see what's real
Tell me grey seal
I never learned why meteors were formed
I only farmed in schools that were so worn and torn
If anyone can cry then so can I
I read books and draw life from the eye
All my life is drawings from the eye
[repeat chorus]
Your mission bells were wrought by ancient men
The roots were formed by twisted roots
Your roots were twisted then
I was re-born before all life could die
The Phoenix bird will leave this world to fly
If the Phoenix bird can fly then so can I_

_This Song Has No Title
_
_Tune me in to the wild side of life
I'm an innocent young child sharp as a knife
Take me to the garretts where the artists have died
Show me the courtrooms where the judges have lied_
_Let me drink deeply from the water and the wine
Light coloured candles in dark dreary mines
Look in the mirror and stare at myself
And wonder if that's really me on the shelf_
_chorus_
_And each day I learn just a little bit more
I don't know why but I do know what for
If we're all going somewhere let's get there soon
Oh this song's got no title just words and a tune_
_Take me down alleys where the murders are done
In a vast high powered rocket to the core of the sun
Want to read books in the studies of men
Born on the breeze and die on the wind_
_If I was an artist who paints with his eyes
I'd study my subject and silently cry
Cry for the darkness to come down on me
For confusion to carry on turning the wheel

To find the title of the second song, you will have to find it by highlighting it......
_


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so gutter, so ghetto, so hood.
So gully, so grimey, what's good?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am the son
And the heir
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar
I am the son and heir
Of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth
How can you say
I go about things the wrong way ?
I am Human and I need to be loved
Just like everybody else does


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
And just like the guy whose feet are too big for his bed
Nothin' seems to fit
Those raindrops are fallin' on my head, they keep fallin'

So I just did me some talkin' to the sun
And I said I didn't like the way he got things done
Sleepin' on the job
Those raindrops are fallin' on my head, they keep fallin'

But there's one thing I know
The blues they send to meet me won't defeat me
It won't be long till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turnin' red
Cryin's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complainin'
Because I'm free
Nothin's worryin' me


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

AFTER THE LOVE HAS GONE
Earth, Wind and Fire

For awhile, to love was all we could do
We were young and we knew
In our eyes were alive
Deep inside we knew our love was true
For awhile, we paid no mind to the past
We knew love would last
Every night, something right
Would invite us to begin the day

Something happened along the way
What used to be happy was sad
Something happened along the way
And yesterday was all we had

And, oh, after the love has gone
How could you lead me on
And not let me stay around ?
Oh, oh, oh, after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love thats lost be found ?

For awhile, to love each other with all
We would ever need
Love was strong for so long
Never knew that what was
Wrong, oh, baby, wasnt right
We tried to find what we had
Till sadness was all we shared
We were scared
This affair would lead our love into

Something happened along the way
Yesterday was all we had
Something happened along the way
What used to be happy is sad
Something happened along the way
Yesterday was all we had
And, oh, after the love has gone
How could you lead me on
And not let me stay around ?
Oh, oh, oh, after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love thats lost be found ?

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love thats lost be found ?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It’s been a long and lonely trip but I’m glad that I took it because it was well worth it.
I got to read a couple books and do some research before I reached my verdict.
Never thought that I was perfect. Always thought that I had a purpose.
Used to wonder if I’d live to see my first kiss.

The most difficult thing I ever did was recite my own words at a service
realizing the person I was addressing probably wasn’t looking down from heaven.
Or cooking up something in hell’s kitchen, trying to listen in or eaves drop from some another dimension.
It was self serving just like this is.

Conveniently religious on Easter Sunday and on Christmas.
The television went from being a babysitter to a mistress.
Technology made it easy for us to stay in touch while keeping a distance,
’til we just stayed distant and never touched. Now all we do is text too much.

I don’t remember much from my youth. Maybe my memory is repressed.
Or I just spent too much time wondering if I’d live to have sex.
Fell in love for the first time in 4th grade but I didn’t have the courage to talk to her.
In 8th grade I wrote her the note but I slipped it in someone else’s locker.

Considered killing myself ’cause of that.
It was a big deal. It was a blown cover.
It was over for me. My goose was cooked.
Stick a fork it me. The jig is up.
I blew my chances, the rest is history, our future was torn asunder.
It became abundantly clear that I was only brought here to suffer.

At least I didn’t include my name.
Thankfully I wrote the whole note in code
and it had 10 layers of scotch tape safety seal making it impossible to open.
Plus, it was set to self destruct.
Whoever read it probably died…laughing.
I wonder if they lived long enough to realize what happened.

A year later, I came to understand that wasn’t love that I was feeling for her.
I had someone else to obsess over.
I was older. I was very mature.
I forged my time signature while practicing my parents autograph ’cause I was failing math.
Disconnected the phone when I thought the teacher would call my home.

I checked the mailbox twice a day at the end of a long dirt road.
Steamed open a couple envelopes like I was in private detective mode.
If you snoop around long enough for something in particular you’re guaranteed to find it.
For better or worse that’s how I learned that it’s best to just keep some things private.

It was the best of times. It was the end of times.

It was the best of times. It was the end of times.
I was always on deck, I was next in line.
An only child with a pen and pad writing a list of things that I could never have.
The walls in my house were paper thin.
Every squabble seemed to get deafening.
If my memory serves me correctly I made it a point to void and forget some things.
Probably to keep from being embarrassed.
Never meant to upset or give grief to my parents.
Kept my secrets…hid my talents…
in my head, never under the mattress.

Therapy couldn’t break me.
Never learned a word that would insure safety.
So I spoke softly and I tip toed often.
The door to my room was like a big old coffin.
The way that it creeked when I closed it shut.
Anxieties peaked when it opened up.
As if everything that I was thinking would be exposed.
I still sleep fully clothed.

It was the best of times. It was the end of times.

It was beautiful.
It was brutal.
It was cruel.
It was business as usual.

Heaven. It was hell.
Used to wonder if I’d live to see 12.

When I did I figured that I was immortal.
Loved to dance but couldn’t make it to the formal.
Couldn’t bear watching my imaginary girlfriend
bust a move with any other dudes.

Tone Loc was talking bout a “Wild Thang”
but I was still caught up in some child thangs.
Scared of a God who couldn’t spare the rod.
It was clearly a brimstone and fire thang.

Pyromaniac. Kleptomaniac.
Couldn’t explain my desire to steal that fire.
Now I add it to my rider.
Like “Please oh please don’t throw me in that patch of brier!”

It was the best of times. It was the end of times.

The school counselor was clueless ’cause I never skipped classes.
Perfect attendance. Imperfect accent.
Speech impediment they could never really fix
and I faked bad eyesight so I could wear glasses.

Considered doing something that would cripple me.
I wanted a wheelchair. I wanted the sympathy.
I wanted straight teeth so then came braces.
4 years of head gear helped me change faces.

It was the best of times. It was the end of times.

Now I wonder if I’ll live to see marriage.
Wonder if I’ll live long enough to have kids.
Wonder if I’ll live to see my kids have kids.
If I do I’m gonna tell ‘em how it is.

“Don’t listen when they tell you that these are your best years.
Don’t let anybody protect your ears.
It’s best that you hear what they don’t want you to hear.
It’s better to have pressure from peers than not have peers.
Beer won’t give you chest hair. Spicy food won’t make it curl.
When you think you’ve got it all figured out and then your universe collapses…
trust me, kid…it’s not the end of the world."


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

so here's to living life miserable
and here's to all the lonely stories that I've told
maybe drinking wine would validate my sorrow
every man needs a muse and mine could be the bottle

maybe then I could sleep at night
I wouldn't lie awake until the morning light
this is something that I'll never control
my nerves will be the death of me
I know


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

baby close your eyes, don't open till the morning light
don't ever forget, we haven't lost it all yet
all we know for sure is all that we are fighting for

{lol love this song.}


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

All you people look at me like I'm a little girl. 
Well did you ever think it be okay for me to step into this world. 

Always saying little girl don't step into the club. 
Well I'm just tryin' to find out why cause dancing's what I love. 

Get it get it, get it get it (WHOOOA) 
Get it get it, get it get it (WHOOOOOA) (Do you like it) 
Get it get it, get it get it (OOOHHHH) (This feels good) 

I know I may come off quiet, I may come off shy. 
But I feel like talking, feel like dancing when I see this guy. 

What's practical is logical. What the hell, who cares? 
All I know is I'm so happy when you're dancing there.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hate me today 
Hate me tomorrow 
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you 

Hate me in ways
Yeah ways hard to swallow 
Hate me so you can finally see what's good for you


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

God, You know how hard I've prayed
Though it seems I'm still the same
If I could ask just one thing
Could You take this world away?

*Heaven Isn't So Far - The Becoming*


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

And with the length of his mind he darked the sun

It was not so long ago
maybe just a year or so
When I was lonely 
and went looking for someone 
Way down south in New Orleans 
Just a-lookin' for a dream 
And that's when I found him 
That's where it all begun 

He was there on that night 
Said for you I know I'm right 
I'll be with you until my race is run 
He walked into my life 
With his cold evil eyes 
And with the length of his mind 
He darked the sun

Well my memory cannot speak 
And oh Lord I'm feeling weak 
But I blame it on the fact that I was young 
Though I know it may sound strange 
There is no way I can change 
What my fate has laid out for me now is done


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Standing in the shadow of our lies
To hide our imperfections
Doing anything we can to hide
Eyes wide open but still blind
To see what really matters
And insecurity won't go
See me in shadows

Standing by the ruins of your soul
That cries for some more meaning
Wondering when you have
Become so cold


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I set out on a narrow way many years ago
Hoping I would find true love along the broken road
But I got lost a time or two
Wiped my brow and kept pushing through
I couldn't see how every sign pointed straight to you


Every long lost dream led me to where you are
Others who broke my heart they were like Northern stars
Pointing me on my way into your loving arms
This much I know is true
That God blessed the broken road
That led me straight to you


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The honey of romance, so sweet for us
Through swaying grass we run in arms, just us
The honey of romance, our treat to us
These arms I fold around you
It's just us

Your charms so rare
My flesh laid bare
In arms we dare

I will kiss her mouth and her dark eyes
Lose myself freely in her dark eyes
Fall right through her soul, her mind, her skies

Our limbs entwined
Then comes our minds
It's hope we find

The red lips of her mouth - they call to me

Her mind is mine
Her flesh my kind
Warm, soft, smooth, mine

I lack for nought
Her mind welcomes my thoughts

Entering the dark, so close, entwined
We drift away to nothing
And no one will find

Within our arms we sleep deeply
I pull her close to me, near me, into me


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

*Chapter 1: The White Songbook - Joy Electric

*A lone boy cries from bleak hillsides
A decade made grave by our dim age
The tools have been lost for hearing
Who will endure for the endearing?

Snowy slopes loom large upon northern poles
Weariness instructs all the hearts of the bold
Heads hang low down leaf strewn roads
From here, where are we to go?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A man walks down the street 
It's a street in a strange world 
Maybe it's the Third World 
Maybe it's his first time around 
He doesn't speak the language 
He holds no currency 
He is a foreign man 
He is surrounded by the sound 
The sound
Cattle in the marketplace 
Scatterlings and orphanages 
He looks around, around
He sees angels in the architecture 
Spinning in infinity 
He says Amen! and Hallelujah!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Global warming,
Is getting me down,
It's making the sea between us,
Wider and deeper.

Now, I'm not Moses,
And I don't know how,
To split up the ocean,
And drive right on over.
------------------------------
It's not the place nor the time, no,
That I can keep you mine,
Your smile, my smile, our faces match a while.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_Pull the tapeworm out of your ***, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ***, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ***, HEY
Pull the tapeworm out of your ***, HEY_


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Bouncing off clouds-Tori Amos

Make it easy/make this easy/it's not as heavy as it seems/wrapped in metal/wrapped in ivy/paint it in mint chocolate ice cream.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

And so we go, on with our lives
We know the truth, but prefer lies
Lies are simple, simple is bliss
Why go against tradition when we can
Admit defeat, live in decline
Be the victim of our own design
The status quo, built on suspect
Why would anyone stick out their neck?

Fellow members
Club "We've Got Ours"
I'd like to introduce you to our host
He's got his, and I've got mine
Meet the decline


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The repulsive truth of this dark domain
The answer echos throughout infinity
There are so many of us here
And we are all so lonely
We are among millions and still alone
We are in hell, and yet so cold
Gardens of Grief


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

When the routine bites hard
and ambitions are low
And the resentment rides high
but emotions won't grow
And we're changing our ways,
taking different roads
Then love, love will tear us apart again

Why is the bedroom so cold
Turned away on your side?
Is my timing that flawed,
our respect run so dry?
Yet there's still this appeal
That we've kept through our lives
Love, love will tear us apart again

Do you cry out in your sleep
All my failings exposed
Get a taste in my mouth
As desperation takes hold
Is it something so good
Just can't function no more?
When love, love will tear us apart again


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Our love is unconditional, we knew it from the start. 
I see it in your eyes, you can feel it from my heart. 
From here on after let's stay the way we are right now, 
And share all the love and laughter 
That a lifetime will allow. 

I cross my heart and promise to 
Give all I've got to give to make all your dreams come true. 
In all the world you'll never find a love as true as mine.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

In the gloom the gathering storm abates
In the ships gimlet eyes await
The call to arms to hammer at the gates
To blow them wide throw evil to its fate

All summers long the drills to build the machine
To turn man from flesh and blood to steel
From paper soldiers to bodies on the beach
From summer sends to Armageddon's reach

Overlord your master not your god
The enemy coast dawning grey with scud
These wretched souls puking shaking fear
To take a bullet for those who send them here

The world's all right the cliffs erupt in flame
No escape remorseless shrapnel rains
Drowning men no chance for a warrior's fate
A choking death enter hell's gates

Sliding we go only fear on our side
To the edge of the wire
And we rush with the tide
Oh the water is red
With the blood of the dead
But I'm still alive pray to God I survive

How long on this longest day
'Till we finally make it through
How long on this longest day
'Till we finally make it through

The rising dead faces bloated torn
They are relieved the living wait their turn
Your number's up the bullet's got your name
You still go on to hell and back again

Valhalla waits Valkyries rise and fall
The warrior tombs lie open for us all
A ghostly hand reaches through the wall
Blood and sand we will prevail


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Well she's walking through the clouds 
With a circus mind that's running round 
Butterflies and zebras 
And moonbeams and fairy tales 
That's all she ever thinks about 
Riding with the wind

When I'm sad, she comes to me 
With a thousand smiles, she gives to me free 
It's alright she says it's alright 
Take anything you want from me 
Anything


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

Det är det enda ni gör på dagarna
Ni sitter där i Ventrilo och spelar DotA

Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA
I hear you man

Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA
I feel you man

Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA
å pushar på å smeker,
med motståndet vi leker
Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA
å springer runt å creepar,
och motståndet vi sleepar (x5)

Have one on the house
Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA

I hear you man
Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA

I feel you man
Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA

That's more like it
Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA

Excellent choice
Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA


Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA
å pushar på å smeker,
med motståndet vi leker
Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA
å springer runt å creepar,
och motståndet vi sleepar

Let's get it on

Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA
å pushar på å smeker,
med motståndet vi leker
Vi sitter här i venten och spelar lite DotA
å springer runt å creepar,
och motståndet vi sleepar (x2)

Don't worry, be happy


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

And every once in your life
And every once in your life

"I'm your Bass creator!"

The moment I saw you 
I was in a trance
and the feeling inside
was more than I could bare
Baby it's not right if
there's no promise land
because the meter is on
and I'm alredy there Yeah...

And every once in your life
And every once in your life

And every once in your life
you will feel
once true moment wo-ho
so baby open your eyes
And feel it, feel it
And every once in your life
You will feel
it coming over wo-ho
so baby open you eyes
And feel it, feel it

"Woah..I'm your base creator"

And every once in your life

"I'm your Base creator"

Aaaa.....aa...

"Woah..I'm your base creator"

And every once in your life
you will feel
once true moment wo-ho
so baby open your eyes
And feel it, feel it
And every once in your life
You will feel
it coming over wo-ho
so baby open you eyes
And feel it, feel it


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

A good day, the best
In a long time

A new friend turned me on to 
An old favorite...

Nothing better, than a dealer who's high
Be high, convince them to buy...

And it ain't so bad.


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

Chocolate Rain
Some stay dry and others feel the pain
Chocolate Rain
A baby born will die before the sin

Chocolate Rain
The school books say it can't be here again
Chocolate Rain
The prisons make you wonder where it went

Chocolate Rain
Build a tent and say the world is dry
Chocolate Rain
Zoom the camera out and see the lie

Chocolate Rain
Forecast to be falling yesterday
Chocolate Rain
Only in the past is what they say

Chocolate Rain
Raised your neighborhood insurance rates
Chocolate Rain
Makes us happy 'livin in a gate

Chocolate Rain
Made me cross the street the other day
Chocolate Rain
Made you turn your head the other way

(Chorus)
Chocolate Rain
History quickly crashing through your veins
Chocolate Rain
Using you to fall back down again
[Repeat]

Chocolate Rain
Seldom mentioned on the radio
Chocolate Rain
Its the fear your leaders call control

Chocolate Rain
Worse than swearing worse than calling names
Chocolate Rain
Say it publicly and you're insane

Chocolate Rain
No one wants to hear about it now
Chocolate Rain
Wish real hard it goes away somehow

Chocolate Rain
Makes the best of friends begin to fight
Chocolate Rain
But did they know each other in the light?

Chocolate Rain
Every February washed away
Chocolate Rain
Stays behind as colors celebrate

Chocolate Rain
The same crime has a higher price to pay
chocolate Rain
The judge and jury swear it's not the face

(Chorus)

Chocolate Rain
Dirty secrets of economy
Chocolate Rain
Turns that body into GDP

Chocolate Rain
The bell curve blames the baby's DNA
Chocolate Rain
But test scores are how much the parents make

Chocolate Rain
'Flippin cars in France the other night
Chocolate Rain
Cleans the sewers out beneath Mumbai

Chocolate Rain
'Cross the world and back its all the same
Chocolate Rain
Angels cry and shake their heads in shame

Chocolate Rain
Lifts the ark of paradise in sin
Chocolate Rain
Which part do you think you're 'livin in?

Chocolate Rain
More than 'marchin more than passing law
Chocolate Rain
Remake how we got to where we are.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Cat Stevens - Don't be shy

Don't be shy just let your feelings roll on by 
Don't wear fear or nobody will know you're there 
Just lift your head, and let your feelings out instead 
And don't be shy, just let your feeling roll on by 
On by

You know love is better than a song 
Love is where all of us belong 
So don't be shy just let your feelings roll on by 
Don't wear fear or nobody will know you're there 
You're there

Don't be shy just let your feelings roll on by 
Don't wear fear or nobody will know you're there 
Just lift your head, and let your feelings out instead 
And don't be shy, just let your feeling roll on by 
On by, on by, on by, on by, etc.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

He had an unfamiliar face
Complete life in disarray
A simple man, power drunk
No worries of living, no more anything

Deep inside I've seen it rise
Actions progress to no end
Mirror, mirror please look inside
Do you see the reasons that we sin

Not one to be forgot
Spoiled rotten, so they say
Once burned, forever marked
Hurt by just a few but so many have to pay

Deep inside I've seen it rise
Actions progress to no end
Mirror, mirror please look inside
Do you see the reasons that we sin

Pressure coming down
Down on me, gonna break
Broken fingernails
Digging in, scratch my face

Nervous, like a cat
Gonna jump through my skin
Shadows on the wall
Stretching out, grope for me

Reasons, deep in me
Let me be
Let me bleed
Set me free
The reasons that we sin


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

When you look back on times we had 
I hope you smile 
And know that through the good and through the bad 
I was on your side when nobody could hold us down 
We claimed the brightest star 
And we, we came so far 
And no they won’t forget 

Whenever you remember times gone by 
Remember how we held our heads so high 
When all this world was there for us 
And we believe that we could touch the sky 
Whenever you remember, I’ll be there 
Remember how we reached that dream together 
Whenever you remember 

When you think back on all we’ve done 
I hope you’re proud 
When you look back and see how far we’ve come 
It was our time to shine 
And nobody could hold us down 
They thought they’d see us fall 
But we, we stood so tall 
And no we won’t forget 


We claimed the brightest star 
And we, we came so far 
And know that we showed them all 
And no they won’t forget


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I can feel the earth begin to move
I hear my needle hit the groove
And spiral through another day
I hear my song begin to say
Kiss me where the sun don't shine
The past was yours
But the future's mine
You're all out of time

I don't feel too steady on my feet
I feel hollow I feel weak
Passion fruit and holy bread
Fill my guts and ease my head
Through the early morning sun
I can see her here she comes
She bangs the drums

Have you seen her, have you heard
The way she plays there are no words
To describe the way I feel

How could it ever come to pass
She'll be the first, she'll be the last
To describe the way I feel
The way I feel


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waiting for a train
And I's feeling nearly as faded as my jeans.
Bobby thumbed a diesel down just before it rained,
It rode us all the way to New Orleans.

I pulled my harpoon out of my dirty red bandanna,
I was playing soft while Bobby sang the blues.
Windshield wipers slapping time, I was holding Bobby's hand in mine,
We sang every song that driver knew.

Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose,
Nothing don't mean nothing honey if it ain't free, now now.
And feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
You know feeling good was good enough for me,
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.

From the Kentucky coal mines to the California sun,
Hey, Bobby shared the secrets of my soul.
Through all kinds of weather, through everything we done,
Hey Bobby baby? kept me from the cold.

One day up near Salinas,I let him slip away,
He's looking for that home and I hope he finds it,
But I'd trade all of my tomorrows for just one yesterday
To be holding Bobby's body next to mine.

Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose,
Nothing, that's all that Bobby left me, yeah,
But feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
Hey, feeling good was good enough for me, hmm hmm,
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.

La la la, la la la la, la la la, la la la la
La la la la la Bobby McGee.
La la la la la, la la la la la
La la la la la, Bobby McGee, la.

La La la, la la la la la la,
La La la la la la la la la, ain`t no bumb on my bobby McGee yeah.
Na na na na na na na na, na na na na na na na na na na na
Hey now Bobby now, Bobby McGee, yeah.

Lord, I'm calling my lover, calling my man,
I said I'm calling my lover just the best I can,
C'mon, hey now Bobby yeah, hey now Bobby McGee, yeah,
Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee, Lord!

Yeah! Whew!

Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee.


I think Charlie Pride does the best version of that song.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Janis Joplin :heart


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Let's just paint you a pretty face


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

At night, when you turn off all the lights, there's no place that you can hide, Oh no, the rhythm is gonna get you!
In bed, throw the covers on your head, and pretend that you are dead, but I know it, the rhythm is gonna get you!

~Gloria Estefan


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Until the sky turns green
The grass is several shades of blue
Every member of parliament trips on glue

It takes all these things and all that time
Till my sugar spun sister's happy
With this love of mine
It'll take all these things and oh much more

My hands are stuck
To my jeans
And she knows, she knows
What this must mean

She wakes up with the sun
She asks me, what is all the fuss?
As she gave me more than she thought she should
She wakes up with the sun
I think, what have I done?
As I gave her more than I thought I would


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm burning bridges shore to shore
I break away from something more
I'm not turned off to love until it's cheap


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

the lab rat heavy breathing and he's working
on the wheel let whip allow the world.
there is an astronaut among us
and they led to have their smiling bag and
keep it too of meaning...naming...paving...paved asphyxiation...
when you stick a human head outside the﻿ spaceship window,
you should see how breath explodes the face...
wait...was it "ha ha" funny...
or "so a drop says to the ocean" funny? 

Welcome to the live trap, you know your in it, cause you're positive you left your keys inside a friends mouth, brrrr
could it be that you're a free bird now..caught you lookinG like a barbed wire fire escape


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

*"Question Existing"*

Take off my shirt. Loosen the buttons
and undo my skirt, Stare at myself in the mirror
Take me apart piece by piece, Sorrow decrease
Pressure release, I put in work
Did more than called upon, More than deserved
When it was over, Did I wind up hurt (Yes)
But it taught me before a decision ask this question first

Who am I living for?
Is this my limit, Can I endure some more
Chances are given, Question Existing
Who am I living for?
Is this my limit, Can I endure some more
Chances are given, Question Existing

Take off my cool, show them that
under here, I'm just like you
Do the mistakes, I may make me a fool
Or a human with flaws, admit that I'm loss
Round of applause, Take the abuse
Sometimes it feels like they want me to lose
It's entertainment is that an excuse? (No)
But the question that lingers whether win or lose

Who am I living for?
Is this my limit, Can I endure some more
Chances are given, Question Existing
Who am I living for?
Is this my limit, Can I endure some more
Chances are given, Question Existing


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

We love your face 
We'd really like to sell you 
The cops and queers make good-looking models 
I hate today 
Who will I wake up with tomorrow?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

In the arms of an angel, fly away from here.~Sarah Maclachlan


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I want more than you can give
I'm so cold with every kiss
I can cope with a love like this

I let go
But I cling
To a love I'll never see
Give me faith
It feels like I just don't burn the dark
I steal for love
Nothing ever comes for free

This world is watching me
This world is watching me

It drains the blood from me
It pains my skin so deep
Now all thats left is all I need

This world is watching me
This world is watching me

This world is watching me
This world is watching me_

_-------Armin Van Buuren---------_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

i sleep on my back cause it's good for the spine
and coffin rehearsal
i know a psychic who reads her own palms
and her findings are personal
she keeps her fists shut tight and she sleeps on her side,
well maybe she knows something i don't know


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

I never thought I'd die alone 
I laughed the loudest who'd have known 
I traced the cord back to the wall 
No wonder it was never plugged in at all 
I took my time, I hurried up 
The choice was mine, I didn't think enough 
I'm too depressed, to go on 
You'll be sorry when I'm gone

I never conquered, rarely came
16 just held such better days 
Days when I still felt alive 
We couldn't wait to get outside 
The world was wide, too late to try 
The tour was over we'd survived 
I couldn't wait till I got home 
To pass the time in my room alone

I never thought I'd die alone 
Another six months I'll be unknown 
Give all my things to all my friends 
You'll never set foot in my room again 
You'll close it off, board it up 
Remember the time that I spilled the cup 
Of apple juice in the hall 
Please tell mom this is not her fault

I never conquered, rarely came 
16 just held such better days 
Days when I still felt alive 
We couldn't wait to get outside 
The world was wide, too late to try 
The tour was over we'd survived 
I couldn't wait till I got home 
To pass the time in my room alone

I never conquered, rarely came 
Tomorrow holds such better days 
Days when I can still feel alive 
When I can't wait to get outside 
The world is wide, the time goes by 
The tour is over, I'd survived 
I can't wait till I get home 
To pass the time in my room alone


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Big sky above me, a river inside me, and I'm doubled up in love. Feels good, feels like poetry, don't ask me to explain, it just feels good...like poetry. ~Heather Nova "Doubled Up".


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a hunger and I can't seem to get full.
I need some meaning I can memorize.
The kind I have always seems to slip my mind.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

You came waltzing in 
Where your life had been 
It was nowhere to be found 
Take me back to the place where we were bound

You came waltzing in 
Where the love had been 
And the boys all looked around 
Let me stay while you talk your baby down

I was hiding from the weather 
She was recently estranged 
When she put me back together 
Didn't even know her name


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Goodbye, goodbyeee, Leggie Blonde
Everyday I look across the office floor, 
There you were, your hair down to your legs and your legs down to the floor
Leggie blonde, goodbye
Goodbyeeee

Now that you are gone I'll never see you here for tech repair,
Wish you knew how much I loved your legs, and your hair
Leggie Blonde, goodbye
Goodbyeeeee

Leggie leggie leggie leggie
Leggie leggie leggie leggie
Leggie leggie leggie leggie
Leggie leggie leggie leggie
Blondie blondie blondie blondie
Blondie blondie blondie blondie
Blondie blondie blondie blondie
Blondie blondie blondie blondie
Leggie blonde, goodbye, goodbyeee

I had a budgie but it died, woah-oh
I like pieeeeee

Leggie leggie leggie leggie
Leggie leggie leggie leggie
Leggie leggie leggie leggie
Leggie leggie leggie leggie
Blondie blondie blondie blondie
Blondie blondie blondie blondie
Blondie blondie blondie blondie
Blondie blondie blondie blondie

Leggie Blonde.....

(office supply solo)

I'll never get, I'll never get to be with you,
I'll never get to share another cup of tea with you,
I'll never get to let you know how much I think of you,
I'll never get to tear your clothes off on the photocopier

He'll never get,
He'll never get,
He'll never get,
He'll never get to say....


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

All the love gone bad
Turned my world to black
Tattooed all that I see
All that I am
All that I'll be


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Just as he hit 
The ground 
They lowered a tow that 
Stuck in his neck to the gills 
Fragments of sobriquets
riddle me this 
three half eaten corneas 
who hit the aureole 
Stalk the ground 
Stalk the ground 
You should have seen 
The curse that flew right by you 
Page of concrete 
Sting walks crutch in hobbled sway 
Auto-da-fé
A capillary hint of red 
Only this manupod 
Crescent in shape has escaped 
The house half the way 
Fell empty with teeth 
That split both his lips 
Mark these words 
One day this chalk outline will circle this city 
Was he robbed of the asphalt that cushioned his face 
A room colored charlatan 
Hid in a safe 
Stalk the ground 
Stalk the ground 
You should have seen 
The curse that flew right by you 
Page of concrete 
Sting walks crutch in hobbled sway 
Auto-da-fé
A capillary hint of red 
Only this manupod 
Crescent in shape has escaped 

Pull the pins 
Save your grace 
Mark these words 
On his grave 

You should have seen 
The curse that flew right by you 
Page of concrete 
Sting walks crutch in hobbled sway 
Auto-da-fé 
A capillary hint of red 
Everyone knows the last toes are 
Always the coldest to go


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Standing in the shadow of our lies
To hide our imperfections
Doing anything we can to hide
Eyes wide open but still blind
To see what really matters
And insecurity won't go
See me in shadows

Standing by the ruins of your soul
That cries for some more meaning
Wondering when you have
Become so cold


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

When it's all said and done we will lose a piece to a carnivorous vegetarian.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

when they find us crashed in the atlantic,
floating there from our headphone umbilicals,
let it be known
i was listening to channel 4: wynton marsalis.
not ricky martin on channel 9.
not the fresh prince on channel 2.
let it be known
i was listening to channel 4: wynton marsalis.
passenger jonathon wolf,
channel 4: wynton marsalis.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

*"Let That Be Enough"*

I wish I had what I needed
To be on my own
'Cause I feel so defeated
And I'm feeling alone

And it all seems so helpless
And I have no plans
I'm a plane in the sunset
With nowhere to land

And all I see
It could never make me happy
And all my sand castles
Spend their time collapsing


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*There's something about you 
I want to rescue 
I don't even know you 
So what does that mean 
*
*Maybe I'm cynical 
I'm painfully logical 
You're tragic and beautiful 
And that's good enough for me*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

What came first, the bullet or the factory?
What came first, The ad or the article?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Confidence is a stain they can't wipe off!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking out the door I see the rain fall upon the funeral mourners
Parading in a wake of sad relations as their shoes fill up with water 
And maybe I'm too young to keep good love from going wrong 
But tonight you're on my mind so you never know 

When I'm broken down and hungry for your love with no way to feed it 
Where are you tonight, child, you know how much I need it 
Too young to hold on and too old to just break free and run 

Sometimes a man gets carried away, when he feels like he should be having his fun 
And much too blind to see the damage he's done 
Sometimes a man must awake to find that really, he has no-one 

So I'll wait for you and I'll burn 
Will I ever see your sweet return 
Oh will I ever learn

Oh lover, you should've come over 
'Cause it's not too late


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Lean on me when you're not strong, and I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Someday soon you’ll be on fire,
and you’ll ask me for a glass of water,
and I’ll say no,
you can just let that **** burn.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Well there was a time when you let me know
What's really going on below
But now you never show that to me do you?
And remember when I moved in you?
And the holy dove was moving too
And every breath we drew was Hallelujah


----------



## Richard Miles (Feb 26, 2010)

Only once the drugs are done, that I feel like dying... I feel like dying
Only once the drugs are done, that I feel like dying... I feel like dying
Only once the drugs are done, that I feel like dying... I feel like dying
(I feel like, I feel like, I feel like...)

guess what song


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm talking bout 
Candle light dinners 
Trips around the world 
There's nothing what I wouldn't give her 
If she was my girl 
She's never seen a winner 
Take a second and dream 
I'll show you things you never believe​


----------



## cellador (May 18, 2010)

now, she feels safe
in this bar on fairfax
and from the stage I can tell that
she can't let go and she can't relax
and just before
she hangs her head to cry
I sing to her a lullaby, I sing

everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye
everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye
rockabye


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

I look around, 'round 'round, look around and look it over.
I take it up, up, take it up and take it over.
Traded in who I've been for shiny celebrity skin.
I like to push it, and push it until my luck is over.
Never stops, stops, never stops,
Well, you better.
I think it over prima donna,
You don't wanna sever.
All the works to impress,
Charming girls out of their dresses,
And smiling pretty,
Well pretty will swallow you forever.

Step one, step two, step three repeat.
I pray at the church of asses in the seats,
And I disappear behind the beat.

When the mirrors and the lights and the smoke clear,
I'd never guess how we ever could have got here.
You can say what you say when the lights go down,
So shake shake shake, and shut your mouth.

I wonder why, why, I wonder why, why I outta,
Let you wreck, resurrect whatever you wanna.
I can't depend in the end you know I thought you were my friend.
Just stop, just stop, just stop,
I think I got it.
Sorry, you,
Sorry me,
Sorry every in between,
Sorry everybody here will never be somebody clean.
There's a piece of me they're throwing back at us,
And they will buy you and sell you for celebrity status.

Step one, step two, step three repeat.
I pray at the church of asses in the seats,
And I disappear behind the beat,
Yeah.

When the mirrors and the lights and the smoke clear,
I'd never guess how we ever could have got here.
You can say what you say when the lights go down,
So shake shake shake, and shut your mouth.

When the mirrors and the lights and the smoke clear,
I'd never guess how we ever could have got here.
You can say what you say when the lights go down,
So shake shake shake, and shut your mouth.

Look around, 'round,
Look around, 'round,
Look around.
Look around, 'round,
Look around, 'round,
Look around.
Look around, 'round,
Look around, 'round,
Look around.
Look around, 'round,
Look around, 'round,
Look around.
Look around, 'round,
Look around, 'round,
Look around.
Look around, 'round,
Look around, 'round,
Look around.

I'm trying,
I'm trying,
I'm trying.
I'm trying,
I'm trying,
I'm trying.
I'm trying,
I'm trying,
I'm trying.
I'm trying,
I'm trying,
I'm trying.

When the mirrors and the lights and the smoke clear,
I'd never guess how we ever could have got here.
You can say what you say when the lights go down,
So shake shake shake, and shut your mouth.

When the mirrors and the lights and the smoke clear,
I'd never guess how we ever could have got here.
You can say what you say when the lights go down,
So shake shake shake, and shut your mouth.

I'm trying,
I'm trying,
I'm trying...


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Don stepped outside. 
It felt good to be alone. 
He wished he was drunk, 
Thought about something he said, 
And how stupid it had sounded 
He knew he should forget about it 
and decided to piss, but he couldn't... 
(A plane passed silently overhead, the streetlights, and the buds on the trees and the night, were still.) 

It finally came, he took a deep breath. 
It made him feel strong, and determined, 
To go back inside. 

The light. 
Their backs. 
The conversation. 
The couples, romancing, so natural. 
His friends stare, 
With eyes, like the heads of nails. 
The others. 
Glances. 
With amusement, 
With evasion, 
With contempt. 
So distant, 
With malice, 
For being a sty
In their engagement, 
Like swimming underwater in the darkness, 
Like walking through an empty house, 
Speaking to an imaginary audience, 
being watched from outside, by no-one 
(A song without a key) 
He could not dance to anything. 

Don left, 
And drove, 
And howled, 
And laughed, 
At himself. 
He felt he knew what that was. 

Don woke up, 
And looked at the night before. 
He knew what he had to do. 
He was responsible. 
In the mirror, 
He saw his friend.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, too often I find my self distracted big-time
Approximately quarter-lines, senses sane
Re-enacted on his behalf upon mind of all
To simulate, forgive me, hold captive
Even re-iterate, for lack of better you commits it's over-populate
The free standing that you put your grand-kids present 
I hate, to break it to us 
But pledging allegiance was tip of the iceberg 
Accumulations blow (?) and soups off process 
It takes serious preparation and several centuries of turning the other cheek
Denominations, mans new best friend, a miracle cure for the end 
You write all the moderation when there's nomadic corner
Ask them to type cast blood-sucking tyrants who leave first
To break the bigots two-way glass 
Violence, grasps, ropes and an uncomfortable silence 
Is talking about to no avail 
If the shoe fits, see yourself out of, I insist 
Non-zero, the long day, tomorrow, dysfunctional minimalist
There a method to the madness's Inertia..


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why would you speak to me that way? 
Especially when I always said that I 
Haven't got the words for you 
All your diction dripping with disdain 
Through the pain 
I always tell the truth


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

The sad face of dreamers
Waking to the life that passed them by
They follow forever the flame that holds their eyes
They march in place, straight to their graves.

...As we fill our lives, we all realize
How we spend our days is what becomes our lives.

So sail on quick, fly past the world, find me a love


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm boycotting trends/ it's my new look this season --Girl Disappearing-Tori Amos


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

"Hands"--Jewel

If I could tell the world just one thing it would be--we're all okay, and not to worry because worry is wasteful & useless in times like this/ I won't remain useless,/ won't be idle to despair/ will gather around my faith/ for light does the darkness most fear/ my hands are small, I know,/ but they are not yours they are my own/
In the end only_ kindness_ matters.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No one's out there scared, you'd set your eyes off all night on the ceiling.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm a man
I'm real proud of my manhood
I like to smoke 
ten thousand cigarettes 
eight ball
I could climb any fountain
I never cry
I only bawl when I'm losing
and I've never been wrong
never been wrong
I'm looking so good
looking so good

got a big gold gun
got a big gold bullet
and I guess you could say
I'm real full of it
I'm real full of it

I'm real straight
you wanna see my peccadillos
hot dog 7:30 every morning
big into war 
big into war

I am a *****
I am a *****

got a big gold gun

I shave with Gillette
shave with Gillette
and I'm patting my back
patting my back
got a big gold bullet


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Eric Clapton - Lonely Stranger

I must be invisible;
No one knows me.
I have crawled down dead-end streets
On my hands and knees.

I was born with a ragin' thirst,
A hunger to be free,
But I've learned through the years.
Don't encourage me.

'Cause I'm a lonely stranger here,
Well beyond my day.
And I don't know what's goin' on,
So I'll be on my way.

When I walk, stay behind;
Don't get close to me,
'Cause it's sure to end in tears,
So just let me be.

Some will say that I'm no good;
Maybe I agree.
Take a look then walk away.
That's all right with me.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde

Don't remember where I was
I realized life was a game
The more seriously I took things
The harder the rules became
I had no idea what it'd cost
My life passed before my eyes
I found out how little I accomplished
All my plans denied

So as you read this know my friends
I'd love to stay with you all
smile when you think of me
My body's gone that's all

A tout le monde (To all the world!)
A tout mes amis (To all my friends)
Je vous aime (I love you)
Je dois partir (I must leave)
These are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free

If my heart was still alive
I know it would surely break
And my memories left with you
There's nothing more to say

Moving on is a simple thing
What it leaves behind is hard
You know the sleeping feel no more pain
And the living all are scarred

A tout le monde (To all the world!)
A tout mes amis (To all my friends)
Je vous aime (I love you)
Je dois partir (I must leave)
These are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free

So as you read this know my friends
I'd love to stay with you all
Please smile, smile when you think about me
My body's gone that's all

A tout le monde (To all the world!)
A tout mes amis (To all my friends)
Je vous aime (I love you)
Je dois partir (I must leave)
These are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

You have to do it running but you do everything that they ask you to
Cause you don’t mind seeing yourself in a picture
As long as you look faraway, as long as you look removed
Showered and blue-blazered, fill yourself with quarters
Showered and blue-blazered, fill yourself with quarters

You get mistaken for strangers by your own friends
When you pass them at night under the silvery, silvery citibank lights
Arm in arm in arm and eyes and eyes glazing under
Oh you wouldn’t want an angel watching over
Surprise, surprise they wouldn’t wannna watch
Another uninnocent, elegant fall into the unmagnificent lives of adults

Make up something to believe in your heart of hearts
So you have something to wear on your sleeve of sleeves
So you swear you just saw a feathery woman
Carry a blindfolded man through the trees
Sshowered and blue-blazered, fill yourself with quarters
Showered and blue-blazered, fill yourself with quarters

You get mistaken for strangers by your own friends
When you pass them at night under the silvery, silvery citibank lights
Arm in arm in arm and eyes and eyes glazing under
Oh you wouldn’t want an angel watching over
Surprise, surprise they wouldn’t wannna watch
Another uninnocent, elegant fall into the unmagnificent lives of adults


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

How many special people change
How many lives are living strange
Where were you while we were getting high
Slowly walking down the hall
Faster than a cannon ball
Where were you while we were getting high

Some day you will find me
Caught beneath the landslide
In a champagne supernova in the sky


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

For 7 days and 7 nights
you've sewn a cloth copy of your nervous system
to a turtle neck and pair of tux pants


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I believe I can see the future

Cause I repeat the same routine

I think I used to have a purpose

But then again

That might have been a dream

I think I used to have a voice

Now I never make a sound

I just do what I've been told


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Call me obsessed, call me insane
Something's creeping through my veins
Eyes cannot see what's underneath
I can't stop and you can't stop me


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Grace Kelly* by Mika
I wanna talk to you.
(The last time we talked, Mr. Smith, you reduced me to tears. I can promise you it won't happen again.)
Do I attract you? Do I repulse you with my queasy smile? Am I too dirty? Am I too flirty? Do I like what you like? Yeah, I could be wholesome, I could be loathsome. Guess I'm a little bit shy. Why don't you like me? Why don't you like me without making me try?
I try to be like Grace Kelly but all her looks were too sad. So I tried a little Freddie. I've gone identity mad! I could be brown, I could be blue, I could be violet sky! I could be hurtful, I could be purple, I could be anything you like. Gotta be green, gotta be mean, gotta be everything more. Why don't you like me? Why don't you like me? Why don't you walk out the door?
(Getting angry doesn't solve anything.)
How can I help it? How can I help it? How can I help what you think? Hello my baby, hello my baby, putting my life on the brink. Why don't you like me? Why don't you like me? Why don't you like yourself? Should I bend over? Should I look older just to be put on your shelf.
I try to be like Grace Kelly but all her looks were too sad. So I tried a little Freddie. I've gone identity mad! I could be brown, I could be blue, I could be violet sky! I could be hurtful, I could be purple, I could be anything you like. Gotta be green, gotta be mean, gotta be everything more. Why don't you like me? Why don't you like me? Walk out the door.
Say what you want to satisfy yourself. Hey. But you only want what everybody else says you should want, you want.
I could be brown, I could be blue, I could be violet sky! I could be hurtful, I could be purple, I could be anything you like. Gotta be green, gotta be mean, gotta be everything more. Why don't you like me? Why don't you like me? Walk out the door.
I could be brown, I could be blue, I could be violet sky! I could be hurtful, I could be purple, I could be anything you like. Gotta be green, gotta be mean, gotta be everything more. Why don't you like me? Why don't you like me? Walk out the door.
(Humphrey, we're leaving.)
Kaching!


----------



## MCPRoach (May 25, 2010)

^ Love that Song! 

Yes I am, I hope you think you beat me, hope I start talking crazy before you understand me
Are we through, you think that I'm beneath you
But you like the things that I do,
Wrap em up and take em with you

But when the sun starts sinking
On your beautiful soul
Make you cry, cry baby
Make you feel so cold
Don't you know it's alright
Sometimes you just got to show how you feel
Cause that's you baby
Hell, you're so real


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

*I'm tired of being what you want me to be
Feeling so faithless lost under the surface
Don't know what you're expecting of me
Put under the pressure of walking in your shoes*


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

It's a state of bliss, you think you're dreaming
It's the happiness inside that you're feeling
It's so beautiful it makes you wanna cry

It's so beautiful it makes you wanna cry
This innocence is brilliant
Makes you wanna cry

This innocence is brilliant
Please don't go away
Cause I need you now
And I'll hold on to it
Don't you let it pass you by


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

People living their lives for you on tv say they're better than you, and, you agree.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Paramore- The Only Exception

"Maybe I know somewhere
deep in my soul
that love never lasts.
And we've got to find other ways
to make it alone.
Or keep a straight face.
And I've always lived like this
keeping a comfortable distance.
And up until now I had sworn to myself
that I'm content with loneliness.

...And I'm on my way to believing."


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't cry to me, oh baby
You should have seen it coming on
Don't cry to me, oh baby
You should have known it was in your cards
Don't cry to me, oh baby
Dead-end soul for a dead-end girl
So don't cry to me, oh baby


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Mr. Worry, I hate how you lie to me 
Always showing me the fears that might come to be 
I can lose today in tomorrow's anxiety 
Selling me the lie it was safe where we used to be 
Honestly, I look back and see the truth 
My whole life in the hands of God my proof 
I hold to this truth I know 
So the fear, I can let it go


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not over
I'm not over you just yet
Cannot hide it
You're not that easy to forget
I'm not over


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I got a pick axe in the trunk of my car
I'll put it on the grinder and get it real sharp
There's an ugly green monster in my head
Won't leave me alone until you're dead
I called your house but you couldn't be reached
Took the D train to Brighton Beach
You're out on a date with a brand new man
Sleeping under the stars, screwing on the sand

I took some steroids and adrenaline
Finlandia vodka and hallucinogens
Mixed it with blood and orange juice
Liquid protein and ice cubes
Staring down at your sweaty embraces
I'll put my tool right through your faces
"Well, my boy, I hope you enjoyed her
Cause I'm an equal opportunity destroyer"


----------



## The2ndEarl (Jun 3, 2010)

If the light's too bright and I wanna have style there's a time when I don't wanna open my eyes
'til the negativity dies
'cos I ain't no use to the world outside if the world outside isn't giving a ****e
Oh well if i can't do nothing but fear and play for a generation I've sussed
Then I hold my head and I hear them say:
"we will stay by you if you stay by us", maybe I'll be a wussy

​


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The only one talking now
Is my alphabet soup
I'd say you'd like children
But you couldn't eat a whole one
The only one talking now
Is my alphabet soup
And he's on a loop


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

You tucked me in, turned out the light
kept me safe and sound at night
Little girls depend on things like that

Brushed my teeth and combed my hair
Had to drive me everywhere
You were always there when I looked back

You had to do it all alone
Make a living
Make a home
It must have been as hard as it could be
And when I couldn't sleep at night
Scared things wouldn't turn out right
You would hold my hand and sing to me

Caterpillar in the tree
How you wonder who you'll be
Can't go far but you can always dream

Wish you may and wish you might
Don't you worry, hold on tight
I promise you there will come a day
Butterfly fly away


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

Ducky Boys- Misfit

The challenges that we have faced are all one in the same
You never showed me courtesy and you never knew my name
So when I broke off from the pack
You called me names behind my back
I walk alone in life but I know
Im not the only one

[Chorus: 2x]
Misfit, misfit
What was wrong with me?
Im not the only one
Misfit, misfit
Theres nothing wrong with me
Im not the only one

? popular ? and said that Im not them
They kept me on the outside and they refused to let me in
I turned my back on them long ago
Its been a long and painful road
I walk alone in life but I know
Im not the only one

Ive always known that me and them would never stand as one
I never joined the laughter, never shared the fun
Ive brought this choice on consciously
For that you cant look down on me
I walked alone in life but I know
Im not the only one


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Wake up
My love
Never thought you'd make me, break me
Now I'm up from below
Such a brilliant star you are
And will your love keep burning baby
Burn a hole right through my eyes
All these short times feel like no time
I thought you ought to know

I'm so far gone now I been running on empty
I'm so far gone now
Do you wanna take me on? _[x2]_

Do, Do you, Do you know?
Do you know how long I've waited?
To look up from below,
Just to find someone like you?
And will your love light burn me baby?
Burn a hole right through my heart
I think I might just trust you, maybe
But I'm not sure
I'm not sure I wanna know

I'm so far gone now I been running on empty
I'm so far gone now
Do you wanna take me on?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

why? why? why? are you letting me go she said
i feel you pulling back, i feel you changing shape
just as i'm breaking free
she hangs herself in front of me
slips her dress like a bride to the floor
hands in the sky surrenders it all

i wish i could just stop
i know another moment will break my heart
too many tears, too many times,
too many years i've cried for you


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm scared when I'm at home
In my apartment on my own
It's changing colours through the day
It don't bother me when I'm ok

But now when all is changed around
I'm buried in the lost and found

I like to watch things on TV
And tell your ghost to let me be
I know I can choose a different life
And be off with you tonight

But where you are going I cannot follow
I know you hate this but I hold on
To this life that I embrace
Despite amusements that I chase
So I'll see you some day
I'll see you some day
See you some day


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

For whatever reason,
I feel like I've been wanting you all my life
You don't understand
I'm so glad we're at the same place
At the same time, it's over now 
I spotted you dancin'
You made all the girls stare
Those lips and your brown eyes (oooh)
And the sexy hair
I should shake my thang
Make the world want you 
Tell your boys you'll be back
I wanna see what you can do (uh) 

What would it take for you to just leave with me?
Not tryin to sound conceited but
me and you were meant to be (yeah)
You're a sexy guy, I'm a nice girl
Let's turn this dance floor into our own little nasty world

Boys
Sometimes a girl just needs one (you know I need you)
Boys
To love her and to hold (I just want you to touch me)
Boys
And when a girl is with one (mmm, mmm)
Boys
Then she's in control


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

_Cheryl Cole- Fight for this love_

Too much of anything can make you sick
Even the good can be a curse 
Makes it hard to know which road to go down
Knowing too much can get you hurt

Is it better, is it worse?
Are we sitting in reverse?
It's just like we're going backwards
I know where I want this to go
Driving fast but let's go slow
What I don't wanna do is crash, no

Just know that you're not in this thing alone
There's always a place in me you can call home
Whenever you feel like we're growing apart
Let's just go back, back, back, back
Back to the start

Anything that's worth having
Is sure enough, worth fighting for
Quitting's out of the question
When it gets tough
Gotta fight some more
We've gotta fight, fight, fight, fight
Fight for this love
If it's worth having
It's worth fighting for

Now everyday ain't gonn' be no picnic
Love ain't a walk in the park
All you can do is make the best of it now
Can't be afraid of the dark

I don't know where we're heading
I'm willing and ready to go
We've been driving so fast
We just need to slow down
And just roll.. On...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I said the beast inside of me is gonna get ya
It's gonna get ya, yeah


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Is this just another phase? Earthquakes making waves,...
Trying to shake the cancer off? Stupid human beings,...
Once you hold the hand of love,.. it's all surmountable.

Hold me, and make it the truth,...
That when all is lost there will be you,...
Cause to the universe I don't mean a thing
And there's just one word I stil believe
And it's

It's an art to live with pain,... mix the light into grey,..
Lost 9 friends we'll never know,.. 2 years ago today
And if our lives became too long, would it add to our regret?

And the young, they can lose hope cause they can't see beyond today,...
The wisdom that the old can't give away
Hey,...
Constant recoil...
Sometimes life
Don't leave you alone.

Hold me, and make it the truth,...
That when all is lost there will be you.
Cause to the universe I don't mean a thing
And there's just one word that I still believe and it's
Love,... love. love. love. love.

Love boat captain
Take the reigns,.. steer us towards the clear.
I know it's already been sung,... can't be said enough.
Love is all you need,.. all you need is love,..
Love,.. love,...
Love


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Listen to this song while reading the lyrics to have your mind blown.





_
a murder of mosquitoes, and moths, and gnats
ravage the florescent flickering ribs of a motel lot flood light.
their frantic trajectories perfectly sketching insane in it's halogen corona.
no collision... no drinking of bulbs at long last...
just a panicked moon drove dance they bang their insect eyes and mind at in the dark.

note: it takes an extended stay
America's common black self cleaning line of ants
approximately 1&2/3rd's hours to completely excavate
the fresh kill carcass of a large New Orleans cricket.

point: minnows have teeth in their throats

thrice we passed this truck all packed with pigs...
this truck is always packed with pigs.
you can not tell nor ask a pear tree
that it might only have the bird's nests happen to its branches.

have you ever marveled through the pretty pith of your turned around eye
at the bug blood gut modern art on the fender of your country crossing rental van?

it then becomes self evident
that nature is responsible...
to peel deer from desert fun...
to sleep through vulture mouths...
it's femur like a chopstick through the paper.

nightcrawlers all dried up on the summer sun sidewalk.
an ant with a little bit of leaf looks like an ant with an African mask.
the red raw salmon steak in the gas station urinal.
a full feathered dead pigeon with its entire skull exposed.

a single long stemmed rose resting between two mounted antlers.

a spider spitting web on a styrofoam snowman's head.
car salesmen asleep in their cars on lunch-break under the highway onramp.
the x-ray of someone's tumored skull left to scream doom from the gutter
with all the other preventative waste, no name no face.

all the oil drills on some sick sedated rhythmic robot.
rape mode like brain-washed flies at a carcass.
the highway shoulder dead dog's fly devoured eyeballs,
as garnish to a four lane state road.
and all the southern cali orange trucks headed to somewhere there's winter.

one armed men changing tires in the shoulder
for pretty ladies and their well dressed daughters;
engine oil boiling, undercarriage eaten by a billion ants of rust,
bacteria gang-banging in the window cracks.

a single long stemmed rose resting between two mounted antlers. _


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

*Who do I belong to?
Not Earth
Not World
Not Evil
Not Mortals
Not Wretches
Not Horrors*

*Who do I belong to?
Unchanging
Unbreaking 
Unfailing
Creator
Immortal
Eternal*

*-* Project 86


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Confidence Man - Jeff Healey Band 

Well, I lost you at the border,
when you crossed it
Had your number, baby,
but I lost it
I know your love,
was just a flimflam

Well, you can't pull the wool over me,
cause I'm a confidence man

I can talk old ladies,
out of all of their money
I can talk young girls,
into calling me honey
You can talk all you want, baby,
but I got fast hands
You're a real soft touch
but I'm a confidence man

I know your mother
Taught you how to bake cherry a pie,
and read a book
Your daddy
Taught you how to tell a lie,
and not get shook

Let me tell you somethin', baby
You better learn,
If you're gonna con the con man,
You're liable to get burned girl

Now, now, now,
We were stretched out on the floor, baby,
it's all elastic
But you stretched it too tight,
and it snapped like plastic,
and the pieces went flying across the badlands.

No discouraging word could be heard,
'cause I'm a confidence man.

Now, maybe Chicago,
is where you're bound
But love is a cheap perfume,
it hangs around
And you roll the dice,
now let the bet stand

Well, you can't pull the wool over me,
'cause I'm a confidence man
No, you can't pull the wool over me,
'cause I'm a confidence man.
Said, you can't pull the wool over me,
'cause I'm a confidence man.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Goodbye baby, so long girl.
I know you ain't gonna like it,
But I'm stepping right out in your world
For I'm coming to your party
And I won't be able to stay,
But I'm gonna kiss you one more time, Lord,
Then I'm going away.
Goodbye baby hmm, baby goodbye hmm.

You may be lonely, yeah, you may be hurt,
Like a fool I gave you candy,
You turned around and treated me like dirt.
But still I'm gonna come to your party
And just before the break of day
I'm gonna touch you one more time, Lord,
Then I'm going away.
Sing it to me again
Goodbye baby hmm ha, baby goodbye.

Look out, what you see?
I see a train a-coming,
A train a-coming down the long lonesome track.
I'll tell you, girl, I gotta go on home now,
But deep down in your heart
You know that someday I'm, I'm coming back
And I'm gonna look for you at your party,
'Cause all the time I know that I'll find you there
And listen, I'm gonna dance with you
One more time, oh yeah.
Sing it to me tonight now
Goodbye baby, sing it sweet baby goodbye.

Lord, you're singing so sweet tonight Goodbye baby
Goodbye baby baby baby baby goodbye


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hurray for a child
That makes it through
If there's any way
Because the answer lies in you
They're laid to rest
Before they've known just what to do
Their souls are lost
Because they could never find

What's this life for


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I know I can't hold the hate inside my mind 
'Cause what consumes your thoughts controls your life
So I'll just ask a question 
A lonely simple question
I'll just ask one question

What if


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't you want to live a simple life
You pray for change before you turn out the lights
Burn a bridge every time it feels right
You don't wanna forget where you're from


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

From 2 different songs but similar:
Life is just a game and death is just the same

Life is a game and I've got to learn how to play


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Imagine there's no Heaven 
It's easy if you try 
No hell below us 
Above us only sky 
Imagine all the people 
Living for today 

Imagine there's no countries 
It isn't hard to do 
Nothing to kill or die for 
And no religion too 
Imagine all the people 
Living life in peace 

You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will be as one 

Imagine no possessions 
I wonder if you can 
No need for greed or hunger 
A brotherhood of man 
Imagine all the people 
Sharing all the world 

You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will live as one


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Leave them troubled boys behind, what you stole I would have given freely.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Standing on a hill in my mountain of dreams, 
Telling myself it's not as hard, hard, hard as it seems.

- Led Zepplin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't get lost: I don't know where I am.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No more nights of blood and fire
No more nights of blood and fire

Yeah I always thought we'd be together
And that our love could not be better
Well with no warning, you were gone
I still don't know what went wrong
You don't know what I've been through
Just want to put my love in you

No more nights of blood and fire
No more nights of blood and fire

All those special memories
Now I bleed for you, burn for me
Perhaps I was just dreaming
When I think I things had real meaning
You don't know what I've been through
Just want to put my love in you

Love eternal
Lust infernal
Bleeding, burning
Needing, yearning

I see your face in every flame
With no answers I have only myself to blame
Of all the women that I could know...they're not you
I'd rather be alone

No more nights of blood and fire
No more nights of blood and fire


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

For an instant, you could have pushed through
But it's a plagiarized regret anyway
But what you want for now is someone to feel you
And that's the thing you like, is planning to stay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're everywhere I walk
I don't remember if I smiled
I don't think we talked
But you always hung around a while
And I don't know your name
Yeah I think that you were tall
I don't remember if I was ever nice to you at all

Suddenly you come undone
You tell me I'm the only one
You hold my head up with a gun
And tell me that we are in love
You touch me and you want the same
I close my eyes and start to pray
And tell you I will be the way
You want if you will only say your name

You wrote me everyday
I never knew that it was you
I just threw it all away
I didn't know what else to do
Jesus told you to find me
And never ever let me go
And we would be so happy
He promised you that I would know

I am sorry - so sorry oh
I am sorry Jesus forgot to tell me

I see that you are crying
I know you only meant to be with me
Maybe I was hasty
I should have listened more carefully
Please tell me it's not too late
Your decision has been made
Before you pull the trigger
Please won't you tell me your name?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I know the pieces fit 
cause I watched them fall away


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wanna **** **** **** **** you. **** you.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm just a bad penny. I always come back to you. Shoulda known you couldn't trust me, as far as you could throw me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Without a universal law there is no gravity
Without a gravity there is no atmosphere
Without an atmosphere there is no chance at life
and with no chance at life. I don't exist.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Pippi Longstocking is coming into your world 
A freckle-faced redhaired girl, you outta know 
She'll throw your life into a whirl.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

If you don't see, get glasses.


----------



## EiccaCOB (May 9, 2010)

I'm just here to hold your hand when you die 
and to show you around imaginary places 
puttin many lumps on my bloody stump 
edible habits so I bit the perfect circle 
die in your sleep with the sky at your feet 
ill shoot you when your happy on the day that you will find peace 
how did you do it, i dont know, im ok 
every person i know is a secret sorta agent 
cuz im accused of lewd conducts


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

When I'm branded
This mark of shame
Should I look down disgraced
Or straight ahead
And know that you must blame


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Now you're knockin' at my door 
Sayin' please come out us with us tonight
But I would rather be alone
than pretend I feel alright


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Can't you see what you've done to my heart and soul?
This is a wasteland now

--------

I had seven faces
Thought I knew which one to wear
But I'm sick of spending these lonely nights
Training myself not to care
The subway is a porno
The pavements, they are a mess
I know you've supported me for a long time
Somehow I'm not impressed


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't be afraid of me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Now I'm gonna continue walking
In the modern world
Which justifies every egotistical perversion
With scientific talk
And new ways to walk
But I'll remember the religion
She became to me
And the other person I could have been
So for now I'll say so long
I gotta go do wrong
I gotta go do wrong


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue, black, maybe you got something, but the flowers grew back.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you grow flowers in the plain old dirt 
Can you get back up when you're feeling hurt 
When life doesn't meet your great expectations 

Can you turn lemons into lemonade 
Can you face the dark when you feel afraid 
When life doesn't meet your great expectations 

You're looking, you're searching 
You don't know if you'll find the answers 
You're hoping something's gonna change 

Oh I hear you, 
Days go by, does life feel like a revolving door 
You changed your mind, you may not feel like it did before 
Just takes some time, to realize that walking out the door could take you somewhere... 
you've never been before 
you've never been before, no no 

Can you break down but still be strong 
When you disagree can you get along 
When life doesn't meet your great expectations 

When you look at yourself, tell me who do you see 
Do you see yourself or who you want to be 
Do you live up to your great expectations


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't just want to hear it

I want to feel it too

it's less like I'm trying

it's more like I'm dying

to know you


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

Just beat it
beat it
no one wants to be defeated!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Good friends we had,
Good friends we've lost along the way.
In this great future you can't forget your past,
So dry your tears I say
And to my peeps who passed
Away,
No woman, no cry, no woman no cry, say say say.
Hey little sister don't shed no tears
No woman no cry say say say.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I just called to say 'I love you'.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes I feel like I don't have a partner
Sometimes I feel like my only friend
Is the city I live in, the city of angels
Lonely as I am, together we cry

I drive on her streets 'cause she's my companion
I walk through her hills cause she knows who I am
She sees my good deeds and she kisses the windy
Well I never worry, now that is a lie

I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way
I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way

It's hard to believe there's nobody out there
It's hard to believe that I'm all alone
At least I have her love, the city she loves me
Lonely as I am, together we cry

I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way
I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Soon you're asking the daylight
Why am I all alone?

So many times (many times)
I've seen it happen
Count your blessings while you may.
Just when you think you got it all
It could all get blown away


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dreary weather on my mind.
I think it's raining all the time.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

cause if your love was all I had
In this life
Well that would be enough
Until the end of time
So rest your weary heart
And relax your mind
Cause I'm gonna love you girl
Until the end of time​


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

My heroes had the heart
To lose their lives out on a limb
And all I remember
Is thinking, I want to be like them

Ever since I was little
Ever since I was little
It looked like fun


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

All over people changing their votes
Along with their overcoats
If Adolf Hitler flew in today
They'd send a limousine anyway


----------



## shakeitup (Apr 8, 2010)

Find a cause to celebrate
Get your shoes no time to waste
(The world won't wait) Don't hesitate
- kids in glass houses =D
​


----------



## shakeitup (Apr 8, 2010)

i'm going away for a while
but i'll be back, don't try and follow me 
cause i'll return as soon as possible
see i'm trying to find my place 
but it might not be here where i feel safe
we all learn to make mistakes

and run
from them, from them
with no direction
we'll run from them, from them
with no conviction

cause i'm just one of those ghosts 
travelling endlessly
don't need no roads
in fact they follow me 

and we just go in circles

well now i'm told that this is life
and pain is just a simple compromise
so we can get what we want out of it
would someone care to classify
our broken hearts and twisted minds
so i can find someone to rely on

and run
to them, to them
full speed ahead
oh you are not useless
we are just

misguided ghosts
traveling endlessly
the ones we trusted the most
pushed us far away
and there's no one road
we should not be the same
but i'm just a ghost 
and still the echo me

they echo me in circles

- misguided ghosts, paramore =D


----------



## sereniti (Jun 23, 2010)

Transit--Richard Shindell

She entered the common room and there was her choir 
Altos and baritones, basses and tenors 
Car thieves and crack dealers, mobsters and murderers 
Husbands and sons, fathers and brothers 
And so it began in glorious harmony 
Softly and Tenderly – calling for you and me 
With the interstate whining way off in the distance 
And the sun going down through the bars of the prison 
They poured out their souls, they poured out their memories 
They poured out their hopes for what’s left of eternity 
To sister Maria – her soul like a prism 
For the light of forgiveness on all of their faces


----------



## shakeitup (Apr 8, 2010)

and when it rains
on this side of town it touches, everything
just say it again and mean it
we don't miss a thing

you made yourself a bed at the bottom of the blackest hole (blackest hole)
and convinced yourself that it's not the reason you don't see the sun anymore

and oh, oh, how could you do it
oh, i, i never saw it coming
oh, oh, i need an ending
so why can't you stay just long enough to explain

and when it rains
well you always find an escape
just running away
from all of the ones who love you
from everything

you made yourself a bed at the bottom of the blackest hole
you'll sleep 'til may and you'll say you don't wanna see the sun anymore

oh, oh, how could you do it?
oh i - i never saw it coming
oh, oh, i need an ending
so why can't you stay 
just long enough to explain

take your time
take my time
take these chances to turn it around
take these chance we'll make it somehow
take these chances to turn it around 
just turn it around

oh, oh, how could you do it
oh, i, i never saw it coming
oh, oh, i need an ending
so why can't you stay
just long enough to explain

take your time 
take my time


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If you fall for me, I'm not easy to please
I might tear you apart
I told you from the start, baby
From the start


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

In a place you only dream of, where your soul is always free
Silver stages, golden curtains, filled my head plain as could be
As a rainbow grew around the sun, all my stars above, who died
Came from somewhere beyond the scene you see
These lovely people played just for me

Now if I let you see this place where stories all ring true
Will you let me past your face to see what's really you
It's not for me I ask this question as though I were a king
For you have to love, believe and feel
Before the burst of tambourines take you there

Green grass and high tides forever
Castles of stone, soul and glory
Lost faces say we adore you
As kings and queens bow and play for you

Those who don't believe me, find your souls and set them free
Those who do, believe and know that time will be your key
Time and time again I've thanked them for a peace of mind
That helped me find myself amongst the music and the rhyme
That enchants you there

Green grass and high tides forever
Castles of stone, soul and glory
Lost faces say we adore you
As kings and queens bow and play for you
Yeah they play just for you


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes we break
Sometimes we've taken all that we can take

Lay your burden down by my side
You know tomorrow that sun's gonna rise

But tonight ain't the end of the story
Just keep turning the page
Don't give into the heartache
Don't give into the pain

This world will turn your way
Baby one of these days
This world will turn your way


Tyler Hilton - This World Will Turn Your Way. <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I'm bored I send vibrations in your direction
Through the satellite mind
When I'm bored I send vibrations in your direction
Through the satellite mind

I'm not suicidal, I just can't get out of bed
I drift into a deep fog, lost where I forgot to
Hold it, I can feel you most when I'm alone
I can feel your ghost when I'm alone


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I’m walking through streets that are dead
Walking, walking with you in my head
My feet are so tired, my brain is so wired
And the clouds are weeping

Did I hear someone tell a lie?
Did I hear someone’s distant cry?
I spoke like a child; you destroyed me with a smile
While I was sleeping

I’m sick of love but I’m in the thick of it
This kind of love I’m so sick of it

I see, I see lovers in the meadow
I see, I see silhouettes in the window
I watch them ’til they’re gone and they leave me hanging on
To a shadow

I’m sick of love; I hear the clock tick
This kind of love; I’m love sick

Sometimes the silence can be like the thunder
Sometimes I feel like I’m being plowed under
Could you ever be true? I think of you
And I wonder

I’m sick of love; I wish I’d never met you
I’m sick of love; I’m trying to forget you

Just don’t know what to do
I’d give anything to be with you


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I told you so
Oh, I told you so
I told you someday you'd come crawling back and asking me to take you in
I told you so
But you had to go
Now I found somebody new and you will never break my heart in two again


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Im the E-A-Z-Y-E
and this is the season
to let the real motha****in g's in
lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Lucifer, do yer duty!
Slam my head, shake yer booty!
Wham, bam, thank you Nell,
I'm on the Amtrak to hell_


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Two songs that have been running non-stop in my mind:
1). Let's pretend that airplanes in the night sky are shooting stars
I could really use a wish right now
Wish right now 
Wish right now

2). Windmill, Windmill for the land.
Turn forever hand in hand
Take it all there on your stride
It is tinking, falling down
Love forever love is free
Let's turn forever you and me
Windmill, windmill for the land
Is everybody in?

I bet you could easily guess the song titles and who sung them. They're pretty popular...


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

She eyes me like a pisces when I am weak
I've been locked inside your Heart Shaped box for a weeks
I've been drawn into your magnet tar pit trap
I wish I could eat your cancer when you turn black

Hey!
Wait!
I've got a new complaint
Forever in debt to your priceless advice
hey
wait
I've got a new complaint
Forever in debt to your priceless advice
Hey!
Wait!
I've got a new complaint
Forever in debt to your priceless advice

...your advice

Meat-eating orchids forgive no one just yet
Cut myself on Angel Hair and babys breath
Broken hymen of your highness I'm left black
Throw down your umbilical noose so I can climb right back

Hey!
Wait!
I've got a new complaint
Forever in debt to your priceless advice
hey!
Wait!
I've got a new complaint
Forever in debt to your priceless advice
Hey!
Wait!
I've got a new complaint
Forever in debt to your priceless advice
...Your advice


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I can almost see it, that dream I'm dreaming but
There's a voice inside my head saying
You'll never reach it
Every step I'm taking
Every move I make feels
Lost with no direction
My faith is shaking 
But I...
I gotta keep tryin'
Gotta keep my head held high

There's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move
Always gonna be an uphill battle
Sometimes I'm gonna have to loose
It ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the climb

The struggles I'm facing
The chances I'm taking
Sometimes might knock me down but
No, I'm not breaking
I may not know it
But these are the moments that
I'm gonna remember most, yeah
Just gotta keep going
And I...
I gotta be strong
Just keep pushing on

'Cause 
There's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move
Always gonna be an uphill battle
Sometimes I'm gonna have to loose
It ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the climb

There's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move
Always gonna be an uphill battle
Somebody's gonna have to lose
Ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the climb.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

> ain't no fun in loving
> if you're loving alone
> how does it feel to be useless


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

When this began I had nothing to say
And I'd get lost in the nothingness inside of me
(I was confused)
And I let it all out to find that
I'm not the only person with these things in mind
(Inside of me)
but all the vacancy the words revealed
Is the only real thing that I've got left to feel
(Nothing to lose)
Just stuck, hollow and alone
And the fault is my own
And the fault is my own

I want to heal, I want to feel
What I thought was never real
I want to let go of the pain I've held so long
(Erase all the pain till it's gone)
I want to heal, I want to feel
Like I'm close to something real.
I want to find something I've wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

And I've got nothing to say
I cant believe I didn't fall right down on my face
(I was confused)
looking everywhere only to find that it's
Not the way I had imagined it all in my mind.
(So what am I)
What do I have but negativity
Cause I cant justify the way everyone is looking at me
(Nothing to lose)
Nothing to gain, hollow and alone
And the fault is my own
And the fault is my own

I want to heal, I want to feel
What I thought was never real
I want to let go of the pain I've held so long
(Erase all the pain till it's gone)
I want to heal, I want to feel
Like I'm close to something real
I want to find something I've wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

I will never know
Myself until I do this on my own
And I will never feel
Anything else until my wounds are healed
I will never be
Anything 'til I break away from me
And I will break away
I'll find myself today

I want to heal, I want to feel
What I thought was never real
I want to let go of the pain I've held so long
(Erase all the pain till it's gone)
I want to heal, I want to feel
Like I'm close to something real
I want to find something I've wanted all along
Somewhere I belong

I want to heal, I want to feel like
I'm somewhere I belong
I want to heal, I want to feel like
I'm somewhere I belong
Somewhere I belong


----------



## IntrovertOwl (Sep 20, 2009)

Was a time early in life
When I hated everything
Born too young, top of my lungs
Sitting on the bottom rung
Took advice from the wrong shoulder
Took a lot of everything
I've decided to make it alright with my

Halo, I'm complete
Halo, with me underneath
Halo, I'm reborn
I can do no wrong

Black and blue, suffering fools
By the age of seventeen
Low and high, just one more time
Felt like an eternity
Right or wrong, never too strong
Friends became my enemies
God forsaken, but never too late with my

Halo, I'm complete
Halo, with me underneath
Halo, I'm reborn
I can do no wrong

You'll stay the same
You'll stay the same
You'll stay the same
You'll stay the same
You'll stay the same
You'll stay the same
You'll stay the same

Halo, I'm complete
Halo, with me underneath
Halo, I'm reborn
Halo, I'm complete
Halo, with me underneath
Halo, I'm reborn
I can do no wrong


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

the direction of the eye
so misleading
the defection of the soul
nauseously quick

I don't question
our existence
I just question
our modern needs

I will walk...with my hands bound
I will walk...with my face blood
I will walk...with my shadow flag
into your garden
garden of stone

after all is done
and we're still alone
I won't be taken
yet I'll go...


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i cannot stop the thought...i'm running in the dark...
coming up a which way sign...all good truants must decide...
oh, stripped and sold, mom...auctioned forearm...
and whiskers in the sink...
truants move on...cannot stay long
some die just to live...


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I caught you knockin'
at my cellar door
I love you, baby,
can I have some more
Ooh, ooh, the damage done.

I hit the city and
I lost my band
I watched the needle
take another man
Gone, gone, the damage done.

I sing the song
because I love the man
I know that some
of you don't understand
Milk-blood
to keep from running out.

I've seen the needle
and the damage done
A little part of it in everyone
But every junkie's
like a settin' sun.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

There is a darkness deep in you
A frightening magic I cling to


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I knelt before some strangers face,
I'd never have the courage or belief to trust this place,
But I dropped my head, 'cos it felt like lead,
And I'm sure I felt your fingers through my hair...


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

irishK said:


> I knelt before some strangers face,
> I'd never have the courage or belief to trust this place,
> But I dropped my head, 'cos it felt like lead,
> And I'm sure I felt your fingers through my hair...


And if I listen to, the sound of white sometimes
I hear your smile, and breathe your light.
Yeah if I listen to, the sound of white.
The sound of white,
The sound of white,
The sound of white.


----------



## alexander9 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be up up and away 
up up and away 
cuz they gon' judge me anyway so whatever
I'll be up up and away 
up up and away 
cuz in the end they'll judge me anyway so whatever

I never let a mother****a break me dogg who gives a **** if a ***** don't like your styles tell em to buzz off your n-u-tz we don't care what people say dudes who critique your clothes are most gay
I aint gotta wait for no one
If i wanna fly i could fly for freedom. Hey!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i've got a tight grip on reality, but i can't
let go of what's in front of me here
i know you're leaving in the morning when you wake up
leave me with some kind of proof it's not a dream...
you are the only exception


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

A place - where nobody dared to go
The love that we came to know
They call it Xanadu

And now - open your eyes and see
What we have made is real
We are in Xanadu

The love - the echoes of long ago
You needed the world to know
They are in Xanadu

The dream - that came through a million years
That lived on through all the tears
It came to Xanadu

Now that I'm here
Now that you're near in Xanadu
Now that I'm here
Now that you're near in Xanadu


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Gold teeth and a curse for this town were all in my mouth. 
Only, I don't know how they got out, dear. 
Turn me back into the pet that I was when we met. 
I was happier then with no mind-set.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Standing in the shadow of our lies
To hide our imperfections
Doing anything we can to hide
Eyes wide open but still blind
To see what really matters
And insecurity won't go
See me in shadows

Standing by the ruins of your soul
That cries for some more meaning
Wondering when you have
Become so cold


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I am so different being me is like the lottery 
I am so on like the TV when you fall asleep
****** makin pottery
But I broke the mold
Now my **** has got em dancin like a baby Oakenfold
Yes, I got a lust for life
And I drink my weight in whiskey
And these hoes are acting different cuz I'm Rich comma Richie
These friends are iffy
They're alcoholic geniuses
I think they hang around until I'm drunk and buy them Guinnesses
I gotta drink my medicine
To cover what's inside of me
I'm still ****ed up from the days nobody liked me
I'm lying just a little when I say that I don't give a ****
You know I gotta give a ****
You know I gotta give a ****

My face is broken out
My shirt is hand-me-down
This kid name Vincent wanna take my shirt and lay me out
I gotta fit in like a fat ***** in her shoe size
It's funny how I'm flyer now that witches on their broom rides
I always thought these new clothes
Were the potion
Cuz I never felt that good in my own skin
It's probably cuz I'm the only black kid in my school
And when I meet another black kid, they tell me I'm a fool
Cuz I wear these tight clothes
Tight jeans
Tight shirt
Yeah, I stay tight like these girls that make my dick hurt
Yeah, I'm self conscious
Go ahead, laugh it up
Cuz I dig deeper and pull something out to back it up
They told my *** to blacken up
"What the **** are you?
"You don't even say ****
Quit writin gay ****"
Now when they see me have to squint like Asians
Cuz I'm too bright
Like an old night light
When I do not talk, I am being polite
Rap all night
Act all day
Mama so scared I'ma waste away
I don't have time to sleep
I don't have time to eat
The ****** have time to do everything but be unique
I gotta do me like I'm jerkin to a mirror
I am just a rapper
Can't make it clearer

To every kid in the world full of pain
Please give a listen to the song and my name
Childish Gambino
We are all children
I am just a murderer
Man, I just killed this...


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

NOTE: There's no suicidal meaning as to why I'm posting this, so don't worry. The song is just dark, beautiful and touching.



I've been looking in the mirror for so long.
That I've come to believe my soul's on the other side.
All the little pieces falling, shatter.
Shards of me,
Too sharp to put back together.
Too small to matter,
But big enough to cut me into so many little pieces.
If I try to touch her,
And I bleed,
I bleed,
And I breathe,
I breathe no more. 

Take a breath and I try to draw from my spirits well.
Yet again you refuse to drink like a stubborn child.
Lie to me,
Convince me that I've been sick forever.
And all of this,
Will make sense when I get better.
But I know the difference,
Between myself and my reflection.
I just can't help but to wonder,
Which of us do you love.
So I bleed,
I bleed,
And I breathe,
I breathe no...
Bleed,
I bleed,
And I breathe,
I breathe,
I breathe-
I breathe no more.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

No problem believing, 
in what she can't understand or seeing 
What she can't hold in her hand 

Faith is her religion 
You can see it in her eyes 
When all the saints and the sinners, 
stop to wave bye-bye 

And the holy rollers, 
come down from the sky 

Chorus 
She's got the heart of an angel, 
but she cries like a little girl 
She's got the heart of an angel 
Well don't she cry, don't she cry, cry, cry 

The sign said "Confession, 
and redemption while you can" 
She sought her salvation, 
in the hands of a preacher man 

He just took the money, 
her innocence and pride 
And left her on the doorstep, 
with her heart cut open wide 

The grand illusion, 
just pushed her aside 

She needs some healing, 
She can't understand 
That salvation, 
is right in the palm of her hand 
Hush, sweet baby, 
your soul's in the sky 

Hear of an angel, 
sent to the heaven 
Where all is forgiven, 
she's got the heart of an angel 
The world needs some healing, 
for all to be forgiven 
She's got the heart of an angel


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is my absolute favorite song at the moment:

Tool - H

What's coming through is alive.
What's holding up is a mirror.
But what's singing songs is a snake
Looking to turn my piss to wine.

They're both totally void of hate,
But killing me just the same.

The snake behind me hisses
What my damage could have been.
My blood before me begs me
Open up my heart again.

And I feel this coming over like a storm again.
Considerately.

Venomous voice, tempts me,
Drains me, bleeds me,
Leaves me cracked and empty.
Drags me down like some sweet gravity.

The snake behind me hisses
What my damage could have been.
My blood before me begs me
Open up my heart again.

And I feel this coming over like a storm again now.
And I feel this coming over like a storm again now.

I am too connected to you
To slip away, fade away.
Days away I still feel you
Touching me, changing me,

Considerately killing me.
Considerately killing me.
Considerately killing me.
Considerately killing me.
Without the skin here,
Beneath the storm.
Under these tears now,
The walls came down.

And as the snake is drowned
And as I look in his eyes,
My fear begins to fade
Recalling all of those times.

I could have cried then.
I should have cried then.

And as the walls come down
And as I look in your eyes
My fear begins to fade
Recalling all of the times
I have died
and will die.
It's all right.
(I don't mind)
I don't mind.
I don't mind.
I don't mind.

I am too connected to you
To slip away, fade away.
Days away I still feel you
Touching me, changing me,

Considerately killing me.
Considerately killing me and
Considerately killing me.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

im not attached to your world nothing heals nothing grows...


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

load the car and write the note
grab your bag and grab your coat
tell the ones that need to know
we are headed north

one foot in, and one foot back
but it don't pay to live like that
so i cut my ties, and i jumped the tracks
for never to return...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Nothing stays the same, in this game
I can't have you, I can't have you...
Nothings the same, need my fix of you
A crack in the mirror, pictures blank too

I can't believe you slipped away
I been drinking too much cause I'm trying to forget your face


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Can you feel me tremble when we touch?
Can you feel the hand of fate?
Reaching out to both of us,
this love affair can't wait.

Survivor - Can't hold back


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wanna know your name and
I wanna know if you gotta man (I wanna know)
I wanna know everything
I wanna know ya number and if I can come over and
I wanna know what ya like
I wanna know so I can do it all night
But you're telling me I'm just a friend
You're telling me I'm just a friend


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I feel far away from you
So what else is new?
The moon is closer to the sun
than I am to anyone


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

And I would be the one
To hold you down
Kiss you so hard

I’ll take your breath away

And after I’d wipe away the tears
Just close your eyes dear

Through this world I’ve stumbled
So many times betrayed
Trying to find an honest word
To find the truth enslaved
Oh you speak to me in riddles and
You speak to me in rhymes

My body aches to breathe your breath

You words keep me alive


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

When the future's architectured
By a carnival of idiots on show
You'd better lie low


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

So youve been broken and youve been hurt
Show me somebody who aint
Yeah, I know I aint nobodys bargain
But, hell, a little touch up and a little paint...

You might need something to hold on to
When all the answers, they don't amount to much
Somebody that you could just to talk to
And a little of that human touch
Baby, in a world without pity
Do you think what Im askin too much
I just want to feel you in my arms
Share a little of that human touch


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

don't blink, they won't even miss you at all
and don't think that i'll always be gone
you know i've got you like a puppet in the palm of my hand
don't you let me down


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

OverXposeD- This pretty world you live in
this gorgeous world you see
is a cover up for misery

nothings what it looks like
nothings what it seems
time to face reality
TIME TO FACE REALITYYYYYY

It seems so goooooood
But no its nooooooot
Its just a lie 
people tryyyyyyy
to blind your eyes

OverXposeD is the band me and my friend have been trying to make but have not been able too cuz we can never find a drummer lol. I wrote this song tho


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> don't blink, they won't even miss you at all
> and don't think that i'll always be gone
> you know i've got you like a puppet in the palm of my hand
> don't you let me down


Ha one of my fav songs


----------



## chems (Jul 18, 2010)

Fleet Foxes!!!!! 

I was following the pack 
all swallowed in their coats 
with scarves of red tied Â’round their throats 
to keep their little heads 
from fallinÂ’ in the snow 
And I turned Â’round and there you go 
And, Michael, you would fall 
and turn the white snow red as strawberries 
in the summertime


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

When the truth is found
To be lies
And all the joy within you dies
Don't you want somebody to love?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm screaming, i love you so
but my thoughts you can't decode
how did we get here?
i used to know you so well...


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Chri588 said:


> Can you feel me tremble when we touch?
> Can you feel the hand of fate?
> Reaching out to both of us,
> this love affair can't wait.
> ...


I love this song, it rocks! Brings me back. I was just thinking of it after watching Paul Blart: Mall Cop.

"Mary"-Sarah Mclachlan

Mary walks down to the water's edge 
& there she hangs her head to find herself faded a shadow of what she once was. 
She says, "How long have I been sleeping & why do I feel so old and why do I feel so cold? My heart is saying something but my body won't let go".

With trembling hands she reaches up, a stranger's flesh is offered & I would be the last to know and I would be the last to show and I would be the last to go.

Take her hand she will lead you through the fire, give you back hope & hope that you don't take too much, respecting what is left.

She cradled us she held us in her arms, unselfish in her suffering, she could not understand
that no one seemed to have the time to cherish what is offered...

And I would be the last to know and I would be the last to show and I would be the last to let go.

Many walks...


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

we don't have to fight anymore
where is the love we had before?
wouldn't the world be better off if we decide
we don't need our pride anymore
where is the love we had before?
where is the love?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Beneath still waters
there's a strong undertow
the surface won't tell you
what the deep water knows


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

She's my fave
Undressing in the sun
Return to sea - bye
Forgetting everyone
Eleven high
Ride a wave


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometimes, I feel the fear of uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself how much I let the fear
Take the wheel and steer
It's driven me before
And it seems to have a vague, haunting mass appeal
But lately I'm beginning to find that I
Should be the one behind the wheel

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes yeah

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
I'll be there


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

'cause I came here with a load
And it feels so much lighter
Since I met you


----------



## Azalea27 (Jul 21, 2010)

JOY DIVISION - TRANSMISSION

Radio, live transmission.
Radio, live transmission.

Listen to the silence, let it ring on.
Eyes, dark grey lenses frightened of the sun.
We would have a fine time living in the night,
Left to blind destruction,
Waiting for our sight.

And we would go on as though nothing was wrong.
And hide from these days we remained all alone.
Staying in the same place, just staying out the time.
Touching from a distance,
Further all the time.

Dance, dance, dance, dance, dance, to the radio.
Dance, dance, dance, dance, dance, to the radio...

Well I could call out when the going gets tough.
The things that we've learnt are no longer enough.
No language, just sound, that's all we need know,
To synchronise love to the beat of the show.

And we could dance.

Dance, dance, dance, dance, dance, to the radio.
Dance, dance, dance, dance, dance, to the radio...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw you today, or at least I think it was
It's hard to say, we've all changed so much
Compelled to look but I hid my face
It's hard to trace these feelings

Gone so soon, the time I spent with you
And like an old, old tune keeps running through my head
I wanted to say so many things
But my mouth went dry, and one word and I'd cry

Slender bride, your beauty shines from you
And forever more, I'll be on your side for sure
A light in your life that always burns for you
As time passes so quickly

The final stage, we've both reached some way
As we board our trains to different stations
And the parts we play, and the things we say
Words on the way to discovery


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been around for you
I've been up and down for you
But I just can't get any relief
I've swallowed my pride for you
I've lived and lied for you
But you still make me feel like a thief

You got me stealin' your love away
'Cause you never give it
Peeling the years away
And we can't relive it
I make you laugh
And you make me cry
I believe it's time for me to fly


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd listen to the words he'd say 
But in his voice i heard decay 
The plastic face forced to portray 
All the insides left cold and gray 
There is a place that still remains 
It eats the fear it eats the pain 
The sweetest price he'll have to pay 
The day the whole world went away

​


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunlight on the water
Or rain upon a leaf
I'm touched by its beauty
And I hope to touch you too
'Cause I still seek the same things
That I once sought to be true


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

The song that inspired my user name. RIP Elliott.

------

Every time the day darkens down and goes away
Pictures open in my head of me and you
*Silent *and *cliche*, all the things we did and didn't say
Covered up by what we did and didn't do
Going through every out I used to cop to make the repetition stop
What was I supposed to say?
Now I never leave my zone, we're both alone
I'm going home
I wish I'd never seen your face


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

The way you're bathed in light
Reminds me of that night
God layed me down into your rose
Garden of trust

And I was swept away
With nothing left to say
Some helpless fool yet I was lost
In a swoon of peace

You're all I need to find. 
So when the time is right.
Come to me sweetly, come to me.
Come to me.


Love will lead us, alright
Love will lead us, she will lead us
Can you hear the dolphin's cry?
See the road rise up to meet us
It's in the air we breathe tonight
Love will lead us, she will lead us

You wrap your legs around me
All I can do to try and breathe


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I want nobody nobody but you. *clap clap* *clap* [cue korean lyrics]


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I just made you up to hurt myself.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The black rain is falling
Contaminating the ground
The human race is dying
The dead are scattered around

What is the price of a bullet?
Another hole in the head
A flag draped over a coffin
Another soldier is dead

How many victims have fallen?
How many more have to die?
People dying in masses
Angel of death standing by

We've got our marching orders
Defenders of our home and our pride
We've crossed too many borders
Military suicide

_[Chorus:]_
War killing sons and daughters
Another failed attack
There is no turning back
Blood running down like water
You'll think you got away
Until the judgement day comes

Politicians confuse me
I watch the body count rise
Why are the children all marching into the desert to die?
The human psyche is twisted
The madness rising again
Another empire falling
I watch them dying in vain
We've got our marching orders
Defenders of our home and our pride
We've crossed too many borders
Military suicide


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

And did you know that everything you touch is blessed and all the richer
For your love a better being
And if I display just a fraction of the soul you showed in this world
Then I know I'll see you again

Love so much to give
And too few to share it with
Wastes you away.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This type of pain, you couldn't even kill with Midol
**** around, get sprayed with Lysol
In your face, like a can of mace, baby
Is it burnin? Well **** it, now you're learnin


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

--So Cold by Breaking Benjamin--

Crowded streets are cleared away
One by one
Hollow heroes separate
As they run

You're so cold
Keep your hand in mine
Wise men wonder while strong men die

Show me it ends, it's alright
Show me how defenseless you really are
Satisfied an empty inside
Well that's alright
Let's give this another try

If you find your family
Don't you cry
In this land of make believe
Dead and dry
You're so cold
but you feel alive
Lay your hand on me
One last time

Show me how it ends, It's alright
Show me how defenseless you really are
Satisfied and empty inside
Well that's alright
Let's give this another try

Show me how it ends, It's alright
Show me how defenseless you really are
Satisfied and empty inside
Well that's alright
Let's give this another try

Its alright (repeat x9)


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

Sometimes I feel we strive for a life of apathy,
Callous deeds, other mindless acts of greed,
Aint jack for free, I think they’d try a tax to breathe,
It’s like we fight to remind us that we bleed,
I take flight in the night from lack of sleep,
Cause peace of minds the only time that we’re free,
It’s got a hold on me, and I’m a chase that feeling,
It’s got a hold on me, we all chase that feeling

EDIT: I want to make this my signiture =p


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm so happy 'cause today
I found my friends
They're in my head
I'm so ugly, that's okay
'Cause so are you
Broke our mirrors...


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

and did you know that everythimg you touch is blessed and all the richer
for your love a better being
and if i display just a fraction of the soul you have showed in this world
then i know i'll see you again

love so much to give
and too few to share it with
wastes you away


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

All around me are familiar faces,
Worn out places,
Worn out faces.
Bright and early for the daily races.
Going nowhere,
Going nowhere.
Their tears are filling up their glasses.
No expression,
No expression.
Hide my head I wanna drown my sorrow.
No tomorrow,
No tomorrow.

And I find it kind of funny,
I find it kind of sad.
The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had.
I find it hard to tell you,
I find it hard to take.
When people run in circles,
It's a very very mad world,
Mad world.​


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

But it's a sad man my friend who's livin' in his own skin 
And can't stand the company 

Every fool's got a reason for feelin' sorry for himself 
And turning his heart to stone 

Tonight this fool's halfway to heaven and just a mile outta hell 
And I feel like I'm comin' home 



-Better days,
Springsteen


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, am I lucky!
That dream was like a schematic diagram of the back of my color television.

Morning becomes a clamp and continues
and there you are washing one of those paper weights with a real bee inside it in a real sink, and another, and another, and another, and...

all to the visible man-show-eye of your record collection,
and the screeching of a once young head full of math.
It's one hundred miles an hour from the swings 
to the pungent ugly honey of a dead thing.

Lastability of skulls
Lastability of subjects

No one rushed the first fish to crawl
for their more modern introductions to the egg.

Pause: Is a bone an egg?

The lastability of skulls
that sort of nonsense.
The lastability of subjects
a light- That sort of thing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Stanfields - Ship to Shore

See the world in technicolour, see what you can do
Five and niner fiddlesticks to tango echo two
Miles away from wastin’ at the local five-and-dime
To wishing you were somewhere else to help to pass the time
Armed to the teeth and underneath a relentless foreign sun
Armed to the teeth and underneath a relentless foreign sun

Riots, blood, sand and mud was all I got to see
In Kandahar, El Salvador, Belfast and Barbary
I went mad in Stalingrad and I shivered to the bone
So I danced a jig in Ladysmith and wished that I was home
Armed to the teeth and underneath a relentless foreign sun
Armed to the teeth and underneath a relentless foreign sun

Just another lowly victim in the struggle for hearts and minds
To the finest sons and daughters in the struggle of their life
Guns and pipers, ship to shore
Off to fight a rich man’s war
Like our fathers did before

Just another lowly victim
In the struggle for hearts and minds
To the finest sons and daughters
In the struggle of their life
Guns and pipers, ship to shore
Off to fight a rich man’s war
Like our fathers did before
Guns and pipers, ship to shore
Off to fight a rich man’s war
Like our fathers did before
Guns and pipers, ship to shore
Ship to shore, ship to shore.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I think this song pretty much sums up SA for me:

*"Girl Disappearing"--by Tori Amos

*7 am
So it beings again
1-0 (zip) favoring familiar silhouettes
Left whips and chains
Behind I'm boycotting trends
It's my new look this season

Riding on backs of palominos
Primed for an attack
It's as good
As good as it gets
With girl disappearing
What on earth's occurring?
'cause she's right in front of me

A girl disappearing
To some secret prison
Behind her eyes she whispers
"Big surprise there was
No protection by this urban light
So I'm running to
A constellation
Where they can still see you"

Envy can spread
Herself so thinly
She slipped in
Before I could notice it

In my own war
Blood in the cherry zone
When they
Pit woman against feminist

Riding on backs of palominos
Ditching the blond shell
Working her hell
On that red carpet

With girl disappearing
What on earth's occurring?
'cause she's right in front of me

A girl disappearing
To some secret prison
But she's right in front of me
A girl disappearing
To some secret prison
Behind her eyes she whispers
"Big surprise there was
No protection by this urban light
So I'm running to
A constellation

Where they can still see you"
Then I'm running too
If that's a consolation

'cause I can still see you


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Living is easy with eyes closed

Its understanding all, you see

Its getting hard to be someone, but it all works out

It doesn't matter much to me...


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

and mama's got her hot pants on...while in the back the beat goes on.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

_Brand New Key_ - Melanie

I rode my bicycle past your window last night
I roller skated to your door at daylight
It almost seems like you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out you see
I been looking around awhile
You got something for me
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key

I ride my bike, I roller skate, don't drive no car
Don't go too fast, but I go pretty far
For somebody who don't drive
I been all around the world
Some people say, I done all right for a girl

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out you see
I been looking around awhile
You got something for me
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key

I asked your mother if you were at home
She said, yes .. but you weren't alone
Oh, sometimes I think that you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you've got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out to see
La la la la la la la la, la la la la la la
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key​


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

stuck in center city in a midgets girdle. 
choking fetus posing as a respectable business person. 
and he's selling swollen ribs. 
stolen half-full glasses of human footprints, my friends. 
the irate just lost his wooden leg. 
the stuck up lost their penis. 
ye fateful eat mcdonald's. us geeks fry ants with a magnifying glass. 
welcome to the cinema i know the seating's scarse. 
turn off the ****ing soap opera and watch them do the dance. 

meanwhile crumbled up in a trash art heap hungry people pile. 
while humble people make moves in the mighty pig pen, without pens or pen names. 
leave it to us to manufacture the glass case to display ripped up rag dolls. 
well it's no secret, we all want a cigarette and coffee break. 
and i'm not gonna lie to you because lies make perfect sense, 
and while we're all just spinning there is no perfect sense. 

this spoiled canvas you see here is somewhat close to mold. 
this wasted breath will be the death of me, all this new ****'s getting old. 
your coca cola eats through metal, kills lab rats, and swallows your soul. 
this wasted breath will be the death of me all this new ****'s getting old.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Want to pack your bags
Something small
Take what you need
And we'll disappear
Without a trace
We'll be gone gone
Moon and the stars
Will follow the car
Then when we get
To the ocean
Gonna take a boat
To the end of the world
All the way
To the end of the world



DMB


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Signs the signs invisible
Trace the trail and follow you wherever you will lead me
To the heart of me and your spilling grief
To answer to a God who never answers you
Feathernest invest and gain
Shiny brass is milk and grain
And yours is to just sustain and chip away with haste
Treasure time and savor taste
And all the while you quietly crave and crave
The day is done
Time you've made has come and gone
Stay asleep now
Everyone into position
Everyone into their place
Grow to grow at snail's pace
Like carnivores at grace
Feed to feed and building face
Pay to play and find a place

​


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

"You may say I've given up the ghost
Once and for all admitted defeat
And laid out my hand for all to see
And made peace with the beast in me

Winter mocks me though he does not need to
call my name
He thinks my bones are brittle
And the grip of my resolve is tired
Sullen and weakened just the same

I don't remember when it happened
When the clocks stopped
Their hands tied
And my heart stood still

I have saved the least for last
Torn out all who reached for me
A beggar before beauty
Failures burden rests with me"


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm a foot without a sock, without you.


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

That Feel - Tom Waits / Keith Richards

Well there's one thing you can't lose
It's that feel
Your pants, your shirt, your shoes
But not that feel
You can throw it out in the rain
You can whip it like a dog
You can chop it down like an old dead tree
You can always see it
When you're coming into town
Once you hang it on the wall
You can never take it down

But there's one thing you can't lose
And it's that feel
You can pawn your watch and chain
But not that feel
It always comes and finds you
It will always hear you cry
I cross my wooden leg
And I swear on my glass eye
It will never leave you high and dry
Never leave you loose
It's harder to get rid of than tattoos

But there's one thing you can't do
Is lose that feel
You can throw it off a bridge
You can lose it in the fire
You can leave it at the altar
But it will make you out a liar
You can fall down in the street
You can leave it in the lurch
Well you say that it's gospel
But I know that it's only church

And there's one thing you can't lose
And it's that feel
It's that feel


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

But I'm afraid of the way that I'm feeling
Afraid of this new understanding now
Afraid for the beauty within me 
And that which I hold within my hand. 
And this is the ultimate secret 
That many before me have ever known. 
So capture me while I am weakest
I want to know
I want to know


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't need too much, just somebody to love


----------



## oba (Apr 5, 2010)

You and me
Go together like carrots and peas
We should be a happy family
Or a traveling travesty, at least

And love
Will **** us up
Love will **** us up

Breath in deep
Breath as deeply as you can breath
Breath deep til you're drunk will glee
Breath deep til you're drunk with glee

And love
Will **** us up
Love will **** us up


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

*Brand New Day - Travis Collins*

It's a brand new day, I've got nothing' to lose so you can't take away.
A brand new day, I won't turn around and i won't be afraid.
It's a brand new day.

What am i now? just another machine.
I know that I've got to wipe the slate clean.
I'm tired of being who you want me to be,
I've got to do this for me.
Yeah, I've searched in a mirror and all that i found,
Is what kept me up, was holding me down
I can't wait for midnight or wait on the sun,
I'm taking my chances to run.

It's a brand new day, I got nothing' to lose so you can't take away.
My brand new day, I won't turn around and i won't be afraid.
It's a brand new day.

Well, someones been pulling my strings for too long,
Choosing my dance and changing my songs.
My words were getting tangled, my wires were being spun
And everything's coming undone.
I was lost in the darkness, but i see a light,
I'm not gonna' wait for the rest of my life.

It's a brand new day, i got nothing' to lose so you can't take away.
It's brand new day, I won't turn around and i won't be afraid.
It's a brand new day.

[ Instrumental ]

It's a brand new day, i got nothing' to lose so you can't take away.
It's brand new day, I won't turn around and i won't be afraid.
It's a brand new day.

Well i won't turn around and i won't be afraid,
It's a brand new day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silent Night - Lisa Hannigan

Silent night, broken night
All is fallen when you take your flight
I found some hate for you
Just for show
You found some love for me
Thinking I'd go
Don't keep me from crying to sleep
Sleep in heavenly peace

Silent night, moonlit night
Nothing's changed
Nothing is right
I should be stronger than weeping alone
You should be weaker than sending me home
I can't stop you fighting to sleep
Sleep in heavenly peace


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Like Spinning Plates - Radiohead

While you make pretty speeches
I'm being cut to shreds
You feed me﻿ to the lions
A delicate balance

And this just feels like spinning plates
I'm living in cloud cuckoo land
And this just feels like spinning plates
Our bodies floating down the muddy river


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

_You're words still serenade me,
Your lullabies won't let me sleep
I've never heard such a haunting
Melody. Oh, it's killing me
You know I can barely breathe_


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

We always did feel the same
We just saw it from a different point
Of view
Tangled up in blue


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

shale said:


> We always did feel the same
> We just saw it from a different point
> Of view
> Tangled up in blue


Bob Dylan :yes

I haven't got time for the pain~Carly Simon


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Well this place is old
It feels just like a beat up truck
I turn the engine, but the engine doesn't turn
Well it smells of cheap wine and cigarettes
This place is always such a mess
Sometimes I think I'd like to watch it burn

I'm so alone, and I feel just like somebody else
Man, I ain't changed, but I know I ain't the same
But somewhere here in between the city walls of dyin' dreams
I think of death it must be killin' me


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

A frail painting is now broken 
My forgotten dream was lying 
And i have lost all reasons 
That made me going on 

Stains of blood on the purest stone 
I was waiting for you to come 
This eternal grey 
is swallowing me now 

There's no escape i can see 
I'm becoming someone else 
Following the void within 
How i wish you would be here 
Hopeless tomorrow 
Keeping me away from myself 
For a brighter death 

I'll leave those lands 
Will their choir 
Leading my path 
to this everlasting grey 

Where are all this feelings, are they gone 
The colourless shape of my life 
Still i can't find the strength 
to go on this way 

Pieces of me are falling down 
Melting with the pouring rain 
Washing away all the traces 
I could have let in here 

There's no escape i can see 
I'm becoming someone else


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

​
Some devil some angel
Has got me to the bones
Feel heavy like floating
At the bottom of the sea​


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Put me in a box and close the lid 
Put me on a shelf, keep me well-hid 
From everything I said and everything I did 
And everyone I’ve known since I was a kid 
And keep me there until I’m old enough
Until I know that I am wise and tough
Cause right now I’m too weak 
My mouth can barely speak 
My days are cold and bleak 
And we are on the brink


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

*"Dreamer"--Jewel*

Don't want to hear no sad songs 
I say to the darkness 
But it doesn't respond 
I ask if I sing a new one 
Will I always sing alone?
So long I have no lonely sorrow 
How could I fade to here? 
The sound of all the sleeping hearts 
The timed hopefuls waiting for a path to be clear 
I can hear a sweet melody 
Beneath it all 
And it says,
_"Brave Dreamer _
_Dream a new you won't always dream by yourself _
_You won't be dream by yourself everybody's gonna sing along" _
Loneliness has bit my heart 
I know its wounded your heart too 
But our longing is our revolution 
Its going to bring world anew.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Håll om mig (Hold me)

Att vår värld behöver ha 
Mera kärlek varje dag 
Det vet både jag och du 
Låt oss börja här och nu 
Så håll om mig 
Släpp inte taget om mig 
Är som förhäxad av dig 
Och jag vill ha dig 
Kom och håll om mig nu 
Ja kom närmare ett slag 
Hör du mina andetag? 
Blodet rusar vilt och hett 
Ja på många skilda sätt
Så kom och håll om mig 
Släpp inte taget om mig 
Är som förhäxad av dig 
Och jag vill ha dig
Kom och håll om mig nu
Pulsen slår, jag ser din blick 
Åhh, jag är i ett hjälplöst skick 
Jag kan bli räddad först om du 
Ger mun-mot-mun-metoden nu 
Så håll om mig 
Släpp inte taget om mig 
Är som förhäxad av dig 
Och jag vill ha dig 
Kom och håll om mig nu 
Ja kom och håll om mig 
Släpp inte taget om mig 
Är som förhäxad av dig 
Och jag vill ha dig 
Kom och håll om mig nu 
Är förlorad och förförd 
Jag är skakad och berörd 
Hjärtat slår så hårt 
Låta bli dig blir för svårt 
Och jag tror du ser 
Att jag faller mer och mer 
Håll om mig 
(Ja håll om mig) 
(Släpp inte taget) om mig 
Är som förhäxad av dig 
Och jag vill ha dig 
Kom och håll om mig nu 
Ja kom och håll om mig 
Släpp inte taget om mig 
Är som förhäxad av dig 
Och jag vill ha dig 
Kom och håll om mig nu 
(Ooohh, ooohh) 
Wouh, kom och håll om mig 
(Ooohh, ooohh) 
Släpp inte taget om mig 
Och jag vill ha dig 
Kom och håll om mig nu


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

"It's time to cast out the net
To call in all the old debts
To stumble over all the harsh words
And heal all the wounds
To steal every glance
Every darkened romance
And cast it to the pyre

To rewrite the words, feign the phrases
To finally finish those unwritten pages
If I ever close the chapter on you
I'm sorry, I never knew what else to do
Its last call and the hour is late
Time for the last nail in the coffin
Then cast me to the fire..."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If only you, would know me better, 
If only you would listen better, 
If only you would see me better, 
If only you would hear me better, 
Set me free, before you press delete

If only you, could see that I'm burning, 
if only you, would know how I'm hurting, *all for you.*


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

The seated woman with a parasol may be the only one who won't betray, if I'm the seated woman with a parasol, I will be safe in my frame. ~From "Parasol" by Tori Amos


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

my bum is on ur lips, my bum is on ur lips.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Back in '64 - Rutles

Many years from now
when your grandchildren climb up on your knee
you may be quite astonished to see
how many channels they can change on TV

When some old film in black and white
comes on and there you are up on the screen
or is it someone just like someone you've been
looking not a day over nineteen

"Grandad..." the little ones are asking you
"Why do you look so sad?"
So you tell them all about the fun you had...

"Back in '64, before you were born
people had no time for pouring scorn
or scoring porn...
On dreams of love and peace
No one was obese
Only tight trousers were worn

"Back in '64 we were at it like knives
Back in '64, the time of our lives
was in the present tense
Now, does that make common sense?
Any more than girls with hair-do's
called 'beehives'?

"Back in '64, before you were born...
Back in '64, before you were born..."

But as you've gone on and on
your audience has flown
and as you find yourself all on your own

You may wistfully recall
how Benjamin Disraeli said that:
"Life is too short to be small"
or maybe...
Like some old time song
over all it's long - so
so long... it's all over


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

God, sometimes you just don't come through. Do you need a woman to look after you? "God"~Tori Amos


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rattlesnake caught in a wheel well,
strawberry in an ostrich throat. 

Yo. Two small girls and a handful of dressed men,
they walk a cage full of goats across a b-ball court.
Goats with a rectangled iris.

People are aborting full grown goats

A rattle snake caught in a wheel well,
strawberry in an ostrich throat.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Hear that lonesome whippoorwill
He sounds too blue to fly
The midnight train is whining low
I'm so lonesome I could cry
~Hank Williams


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Just a breath 
on the water now
is all we need

Just a strength
in our heart
enough to heal
~Heather Nova


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Nobody said it was easy..
Ohhh its such a shame for us to part...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Playground school bell rings, again
Rainclouds come to play, again
Has no one told you she's not breathing?
Hello, I'm your mind, giving you someone to talk to...
Hello...

If I smile and don't believe
Soon I know I'll wake from this dream
Don't try to fix me
I'm not broken
Hello, I'm the lie living for you so you can hide...
Don't cry...

Suddenly I know I'm not sleeping
Hello, I'm still here, all that's left
Of yesterday


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

You suspect we're oddly even .


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Non, Je ne regrette rien. ~Edith Piaf


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

*how does it feel to lose your life over something that you did as a kid* - Tupac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling Awake - Tarja Turunen

Phantom voices with no words to follow
At the mercy of the cold and hollow
I withdrew into my sanctuary of silence
My defence

In this moment I am just becoming
Liberated from my cell of nothing
No sensation there was only breathing
Overcome oblivion

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

Waves of melodies once forgotten
like a symphony across the ocean
Never knew that they could hear my calling
deep within
crashing in
rushing in
like falling

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

There is no returning to that emptiness,
loneliness
The dream that lives inside of me
won't fade away, it's wide awake

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll make a man out of you - Mulan

Let's get down to business--to defeat the Huns.
Did they send me daughters when I asked for sons?
You're the saddest bunch I ever met
But you can bet before we're through
Mister, I'll make a man out of you

Tranquil as a forest
But on fire within
Once you find your center
You are sure to win
You're a spineless, pale, pathetic lot
And you haven't got a clue
Somehow I'll make a man out of you!

Chien-Po:
I'm never gonna catch my breath

Yao:
Say good-bye to those who knew me

Ling:
Boy I was a fool in school for cutting gym

Mushu:
This guy's got 'em scared to death

Mulan:
Hope he doesn't see right through me

Chien-Po:
Now I really wish that I knew how to swim!

Shang and Chorus:
(To Be a man)
We must be swift as the coursing river
(To Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(To Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon

Time is racing toward us till the Huns arrive
Heed my every order and you might survive
You're unsuited for the rage of war
So pack up, go home, you're through
How could I make a man out of you?

Shang and Chorus:
(To Be a man)
We must be swift as the coursing river
(To Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(To Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon

(To Be a man)
We must be swift as the coursing river
(To Be a man)
With all the force of a great typhoon
(To Be a man)
With all the strength of a raging fire
Mysterious as the dark side of the moon


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Journey back to the dark side, back into the womb
Back to where the spirits move like vapor from the tomb
The center of the cyclone, blowing out the sun
Break the shackles of your union to the light

I might've had a brother
As I was born, they dragged him under
To the other side of twilight
He's waiting for me now

Nativity was lost on me
I didn't ask, I couldn't see
What created me
What and where and how

Welcome home - it's been too long, we've missed you
Welcome home - we've opened up the gates
Welcome home - to your brothers and sisters
Welcome home - to an accident of birth

Feel our bodies breathing as you try to stop believing
There's nothing you can do about your shadows
You can fight us, you are like us
And your body will betray you
Lay down and die like all the others

Where are the angels and their wings of freedom?
Jesus had his day off when they pulled you through...


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I just opened up my eyes
And let the world come climbing in
It's all better now
Things are gonna work somehow

If I just sleep another hour...


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

*Apoptygma Berzerk Starsign*
Like a bolt from the blue, descending from the sky
My brain collapses in the dead of night
Too much for my psyche, another crack-up
If you're awake, join me
All the things you see, the same as what I see
We listen to the sound of nervous breakdown
A death that blends with a will to live
One of the things that freaks me out

I'm waiting for a sign, have to leave this place behind
Where no one knows my name
Then later we'll calm down, we'll both break down and cry
And say our last goodbye

I'll break the chains, I'm out of line
I'm living on my nerve, last days of ninety-nine
Nightmare, conspiracy, depression and lunacy
I need to feel, walled up inside
Locked up, messed up, maybe there is no tomorrow
All this thinking does me no good
I'll miss you my love, but it's about time
That this world goes up in flames.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

With my big black boots and an old suitcase
I do believe I'll find myself a new place.

I just want to see some palm trees;
I will try and shake away this disease


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

All aboard! Hahaha

Crazy, but that's how it goes
Millions of people living as foes
Maybe. it's not too late
To learn how to love, and forget how to hate

Mental wounds not healing
Life's a bitter shame
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train

I've listened to preachers,
I've listened to fools
I've watched all the dropouts
Who make their own rules
One person conditioned to rule and control
The media sells it and you live the role

Mental wounds still screaming
Driving me insane
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train

I know that things are going wrong for me
You gotta listen to my words, yeah, yeah

Heirs of a cold war,
that's what we've become
Inheriting troubles,
I'm mentally numb
Crazy, I just cannot bear
I'm living with something that just isn't fair


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I like it, I'm not gonna crack
I miss you, I'm not gonna crack
I love you, I'm not gonna crack


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

My loneliness...is killing me...I must confess, I still believe, when I'm not with you I lose my mind...give me a sign...hit me, baby, one more time.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*"White Flag"*

I know you think that I shouldn't still love you, 
Or tell you that.
But if I didn't say it, well I'd still have felt it 
where's the sense in that?

I promise I'm not trying to make your life harder 
Or return to where we were

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be

I know I left too much mess and 
destruction to come back again 
And I caused nothing but trouble 
I understand if you can't talk to me again 
And if you live by the rules of "it's over" 
then I'm sure that that makes sense

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be

And when we meet 
Which I'm sure we will 
All that was there
Will be there still 
I'll let it pass 
And hold my tongue 
And you will think 
That I've moved on....

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

*Once I was - Now I am no more
A burst of flames threw me into oblivion

The life I knew - Seems distant and unreal
A fading dream, a memory I can't recall

Am I real - I can no longer tell
A notion tells me I still exist

Infinite dark - Through this void I float
Resting, waiting for the day
When I will live again

Eons pass or maybe I just blinked
Deeper into this hell I sink

Falling through Ginnungagap
I'm pulled towards an unseen gate
I seem to hear my name being called
I float towards these cries of fate

Faster than - the speed of light
I am falling through universe

Stars flash by - Before my eyes
The time has come to return

Out of the dark - Into the light
Back into life I am cast

By my side - A demon army rides
We ride to reclaim that once we lost

Eons have passed, I'm back from the dead
Victory lies ahead*


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

No one has posted this one yet, so I'll do it since it cheers me up always

Peace of Mind - Boston

Now if youre feelin kinda low bout the dues youve been paying
Futures coming much too slow
And you wanna run but somehow you just keep on stayin
Cant decide on which way to go
Yeah, yeah, yeah

I understand about indecision
But I dont care if I get behind
People livin in competition
All I want is to have my peace of mind.

Now youre climbin to the top of the company ladder
Hope it doesnt take too long
Cantcha you see therell come a day when it wont matter
Come a day when youll be gone

I understand about indecision
But I dont care if I get behind
People li vin in competition
All I want is to have my peace of mind.

Take a look ahead, take a look ahead, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah...

Now everybodys got advice they just keep on givin
Doesnt mean too much to me
Lots of people out to make-believe theyre livin
Cant decide who they should be.

I understand about indecision
But I dont care if I get behind
People li vin in competition
All I want is to have my peace of mind.

Take a look ahead, take a look ahead. look ahead.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kid Cudi – Day N Nite Lyrics
Day n nite. I toss and turn, I keep stressin’ my mind, mind.
I look for peace, but see I don’t attain.
What I need for keeps this silly game we play, play.
Now look at this.
Madness the magnet keeps attracting me, me.
I try to run, but see I’m not that fast.
I think I’m first but surely finish last, last.
‘Cause day n nite,
the lonely stoner seems to free his mind at nite.
He’s all alone through the day n nite.
The lonely loner seems to free his mind at nite, ah ah at nite.
Day n nite.
The lonely stoner seems to free his mind at nite.
He’s all alone, some things will never change.
The lonely loner seems to free his mind at nite, ah ah at nite

Hold the phone.
The lonely stoner- Mr. Solo Dolo.
He’s on the move, can’t seem to shake the shade.
Within his dreams he sees the life he made.
Made.
The pain is deep.
A silent sleeper, you won’t hear a peep, peep.
The girl he wants don’t seem to want him too.
It seems the feelings that she had are through.
Through.

Cause day n nite.
The lonely stoner seems to free his mind at nite
He’s all alone through the day n nite.
The lonely loner seems to free his mind at nite, ah ah at nite.
Day n nite.
The lonely stoner seems to free his mind at nite.
He’s all alone, some things will never change.
The lonely loner seems to free his mind at nite, ah ah at nite


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

If time is a vessel, then learning to love
Might be my way back to sea
The flying, the medal, the turning above
These are just ways to be seen
We all get paid
Yeah some get faith before they die
But the stars we will navigate
Through the holes in your eyes

How many days will it take to land?
How many ways to reach abandon?
You and I

Oh, so swoon baby starry nights
May our bodies remain
You move with me, I'll treat you right, baby
May our bodies remain

There is love to be made
So just stay here for this while
Perhaps heart strings resuscitate
The fading sounds of your life

How many days will it take to land
How many ways to reach abandon?
Oh, you and I

So swoon baby starry nights
May our bodies remain
As weak we move, I'll feed you light, baby
May our bodies remain
Oh yeah in history, I'll treat you right, baby
I'm honest that way, hey
Swoon baby starry nights
May our bodies remain


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I need a dirty woman


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

...cutting my hands up, every time I touch you
maybe it's time to wave goodby now.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

I am a rock, I am an island.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Tattooed boys with expensive toys.
Living in a bubble of sin.
Money can buy you most of anything.
Fix your nose or the mess you're in.
Front page news you can share your views.
With a population that wants to be like you.
Out on the strip. Out on the tiles.
Same old greed behind the PR smiles.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

I am a wall of sand and stone 
And you, you're some kind of ivy I'm trying to hold


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

And my T.O girls, let me see your hands
wave em at them *****es hating on you with their friends
girl you got it
let em know that everything big
nail done, hair done, nail done, hair done​


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't have plans and schemes
And I don't have hopes and dreams
I, I, I don't have anything
Since I don't have you

And I don't have fond desires
And I don't have happy hours
I don't have anything
Since I don't have you

Happiness and I guess
I never will again
When you walked out on me
In walked ol' misery
And she's been here since then

Yeah, we're ****ed!

I don't have love to share
And I don't have one who cares
I don't have anything
Since I don't have you


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Finna witness the murderest monolog of a menace coming from out of a sinister formitable place
I can let you know the end and the outs and I can spit wicked twisted and you can tell by the look on my face
Give me the mic and Ima mangle it tangle it
Defenatly let the people see that I got the hang of it
Pig you gotta try to make a mockery of a city who blocka blocka
Punk you can bet that we dangerous
Came to get strange wit it bang wit it stop and get a little untaimed wit it


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

If you were a thought, you would want me to think you, and I would.
What do you plan to do with all your stories?


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

"it's so easy to laugh 
it's so easy to hate...
it takes _guts_ to be gentle and kind" 
from I Know It's Over by THE SMITHS


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

This is by The Organ - Sinking Hearts

Remember when i left you

I couldn't say your name

Or other crucial things like i love you,

Oh, that's a shame

Oh no, i think i'm falling

Oh no, i think i'm fine

Our hearts didn't come together

But I saw the two collide

I can the see the hearts sinking

Remember when i left you

I couldn't say your name

Or other crucial things like i love you,

Oh, that's a shame

I don't know if you're hearing

My voice or the reprise

Our hearts didn't come together

But I saw the two collide

I can see the hearts sinking

​


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Ding fries are done 
ding fries are done 
ding fries are done 
ding fries are done 

I gotta run 
I gotta run 
I gotta run 
I gotta run 

I work at Burger King making flame-broiled whoppers I wear paper hats 

Would you like an apple pie with that? 
Would you like an apple pie with that? 

Ding fries are done 
ding fries are done 
ding fries are done 
ding fries are done


----------



## Dark0 (Apr 17, 2010)

We've got our drink, and we got our pill.
Teach us what to think, while you've got us sitting still.
We do whatever it takes to get that dollar bill.
Can you see the price tags hanging from our free will?
Well you will.

Was there something more that I was supposed to be,
than an indentured servant shackled to my T.V.?
I've been waiting patiently for somebody to set me free,
never realizing somebody is me, or that I was somebody.

What if somebody came along with a key,
and gave us the chance to set ourselves free,
then generously pointed in the right direction.
Would that just make us angry?
Perpetuate our misery?
Would you sit there idly,
or stand up and run
to be free?

Was there something more that I was supposed to be,
than slave to fantasy living vicariously?
I've been waiting patiently for somebody to set me free,
never realizing somebody is me, or that I was somebody.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

> In the name of Jesus
> What have we done
> Slow death and diseases
> We're on the run
> ...


From : Suicide Commando - Better Off Dead (one of my favorite songs ever)


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, why do you look so sad?
The tears are in your eyes,
Come on and talk to me now
Don't be ashamed to cry
Let me see you through
'Cause I know the dark side, too.

When it all falls down and 
you don't know what to do
Nothing you can confess
Would make me love you less

I'll stand by you (2x)
Won't let any one hurt you,
I'll stand by you.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7 am
So it begins again
1, zip
Favoring familiar silouhettes
Left whips & chains behind
I'm boycotting trends
It's my new look this season
Riding on the backs
of palominos
Primed for an attack
It's as good as it gets

With Girl Disappearing
What on earth is occurring?
'Cause she's right in front of me

A girl disappearing
To some secret prison
Behind her eyes, she whispers,
_"Big surprise there was no protection_
_by this urban light_
_So I'm running to_
_a constellation where they can still see you"._

From "Girl Disappearing" lyrics and sung by Tori Amos


----------



## Max Horowitz (Jul 21, 2010)

We'd pray to find our place
Take flight to eastern skies
and when the winds change, we'll be blown back here
Bitter and betrayed, broken but never disbanded
we gave it our all
I was jaded then, and maybe I still am, but will push on.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Let's get ****ed up and die.
For the last time with feeling,
We'll try not to smile.
As we cover our heads and drink heavily into the night,
That’s no shock and surprise.
I believe that I can overcome this and beat everything in the end.
But I choose to abuse for the time being.
Maybe I'll win, but for now I've decided to die.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Meadowlark, fly your way down. 
I hold a cornucopia and a golden crown 
For you to wear upon your fleecy down. 

My meadowlark, sing to me. 

Hummingbird, just let me die 
Inside the broken ovals of your olive eye. 
I do believe you gave it your best try. 

My hummingbird, sing to me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You'll take my life but I'll take yours too
You'll fire your musket but I'll run you through
So when you're waiting for the next attack
You'd better stand there's no turning back.

The Bugle sounds and the charge begins
But on this battlefield no one wins
The smell of acrid smoke and horses breath
As I plunge on into certain death.

The horse he sweats with fear we break to run
The mighty roar of the Russian guns
And as we race towards the human wall
The screams of pain as my comrades fall.

We hurdle bodies that lay on the ground
And the Russians fire another round
We get so near yet so far away
We won't live to fight another day.

We get so close near enough to fight
When a Russian gets me in his sights
He pulls the trigger and I feel the blow
A burst of rounds take my horse below.

And as I lay there gazing at the sky
My body's numb and my throat is dry
And as I lay forgotten and alone
Without a tear I draw my parting groan.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

If you're going to San Francisco
Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair
If you're going to San Francisco
You're gonna meet some gentle people there


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Morning comes as a surprise 
To the solitary heart
This world within my mind
Did it ever really exist?

I wish my touch could mend your bleeding wounds
And mark my existence in your time
I fight the impending lure of belated sleep
For fear of waking up and you are gone


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

You work your way to the top of the world
Then you break your life in two


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Watch me, watch me;
The bell of the ball;
My heart and my hand in everything I own.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wanna know everything
I wanna be everywhere
I wanna **** everyone in the world
I wanna do something that matters


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Ironpain said:


> Ding fries are done
> ding fries are done
> ding fries are done
> ding fries are done
> ...


:lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't believe what you said to me
Last night when we were alone
You threw your hands up
Baby you gave up, you gave up

I can't believe how you looked at me
With your James Dean glossy eyes
In your tight jeans with your long hair
And your cigarette stained lies

Could we fix you if you broke?
And is your punch line just a joke?

I'll never talk again
Oh boy you've left me speechless
You've left me speechless, so speechless

And I'll never love again,
Oh boy you've left me speechless
You've left me speechless, so speechless

I can't believe how you slurred at me
With your half wired broken jaw
You popped my heart seams
On my bubble dreams, bubble dreams

I can't believe how you looked at me
With your Johnnie Walker eyes
He's gonna get you and after he's through
There's gonna be no love left to rye

And I know that it's complicated
But I'm a loser in love
So baby raise a glass to mend
All the broken hearts
Of all my wrecked up friends

I'll never talk again
Oh boy you've left me speechless
You've left me speechless so speechless

I'll never love again,
Oh friend you've left me speechless
You've left me speechless, so speechless

How?
Haaaa-oooo-wow?
H-ooow?
Wow

Haaaa-oooo-wow?
H-ooow?
Wow

And after all the drinks and bars that we've been to
Would you give it all up?
Could I give it all up for you?

And after all the boys and girls that we've been through
Would you give it all up?
Could you give it all up?

If I promise boy to you
That I'll never talk again
And I'll never love again
I'll never write a song
Won't even sing along

I'll never love again
So speechless
You left me speechless, so speechless
Why you so speechless, so speechless?

Will you ever talk again?
Oh boy, why you so speechless?
You've left me speechless so speechless

Some men may follow me
But you choose "death and company"
Why you so speechless? Oh oh oh


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Woke up and wished that I was dead 
With an aching in my head 
I lay motionless in bed
The night is here and the day is gone
And the world spins madly on


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

I whip my hair back and forth 
I whip my hair back and forth 
I whip my hair back and forth 
I whip my hair back and forth 
I whip my hair back and forth 
I whip my hair back and forth 
I whip my hair back and forth 
I whip my hair back and forth


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Carbon made found her at the 
End of a chain 
_"Time to race", 
_She said, 
_"Race the downhill" 
_Behind crystalline irises 
Loons can drive 
Where the world bleeds white
Just keep your eyes on her 
Keep 
Don't look away


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

_You were supposed to see 
All the signs i left to read in front of your face
You were supposed to be
The closest thing to being me
But you're the furthest away
That's because.....

Everytime that i need you around 
You're never there (never there)
You're never there (never there)
Because in my life is where i need you now
But you're never there (never there)
You're never there (never there)

You're never there

And i doubt
That i will ever find out
If there's a way to get out
Of feeling all alone
Cause latley 
I've been thinking
Maybe
That no one's going to save me
I'll do it on my own.....

On my own

_


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Alcoholic kind of mood
lose my clothes, lose my lube
cruising for a piece of fun
looking out for number one
different partner every night
so narcotic outta sight
what a gas, what a beautiful ***.

And it all breaks down at the role reversal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.
And it all breaks down at the first rehearsal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.

Kind of buzz that lasts for days
had some help from insect ways
comes across all shy and coy
just another nancy boy.
Woman man or modern monkey
just another happy junkie
fifty pounds, press my button
going down.

And it all breaks down at the role reversal
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.
And it all breaks down at the first rehearsal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.

Does his makeup in his room
douse himself with cheap perfume
eyeholes in a paper bag
greatest lay I ever had
kind of guy who mates for life
gotta help him find a wife
we're a couple, when our bodies double.

And it all breaks down at the role reversal
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.
And it all breaks down at the first rehearsal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.

And it all breaks down at the role reversal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.
And it all breaks down at the first rehearsal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

i'm so happy,cause today i found my friends
they're in my head,
im so ugly thats okay
because so are you.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

".....but you forgot to dot some i's and cross some t's along the way"


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

"look here mrs thang, hate to salt yo game but yous a money hungry women and you need to change, in the locker room all the homies do is laugh, high fives cause anotha nigg* played yo ***"


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

_Oh, got no reason, got not shame
Got no family I can blame
Just don't let me disappear
I'm 'a tell you everything

_​


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I've got my back against the wall
But I can still hear the blue sky call
The chains that hold me back inside
Are the prisons of my mind, yeah

Free, come set me free, down on my knees
I still believe you can save me from me
Come set me free, come set me free
*Inside this shell there's a prison cell*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wanna know your name
You just kill me, could you at least do that?
I wanna know your name
Or better yet, stand there
Just do that


----------



## Hunterhod (Oct 20, 2010)

I was gonna clean my room, until I got high 
I was gonna get up and find the broom, but then I got high 
my room is still messed up, and I know why 
cause I got high
cause I got high
cause I got high

I was gonna go to class, before I got high 
I coulda cheated, and I coulda passed, but I got high 
I am taking it next semester, and I know why 
cause I got high
cause I got high
cause I got high

I was gonna go to work, but then I got high 
I just got a new promotion, but I got high 
now I'm selling dope, and I know why 
cause I got high
cause I got high
cause I got high


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

The letter started with goodbye. 

I've read it half a million times.

Tell me this is just a dream. 

When I wake up she'll be here next to me. 

Tell me it will be just the way it was. :cry

Well I keep wondering who's holding donna now.

And I keep wondering who's heart she knocking around.

There's nothing I wouldn't do.

To be in his shoes right now. 

And I keep wondering who's holding donna now.

And I keep wondering what magic can be found.

To turn me back to the one.

Who's holding donna now. :afr


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So please, you always were so free 
You'll see, I promise we'll be 
Perfect 
Perfect strangers when we meet 
Strangers on the street 
Lovers while we sleep


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

"I love you like a fat kid love cake" :blank :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to my hideaway, my secret place
How I arrived I can't explain
You're welcome too, if you want to stay
But everyone just runs away


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

And if you said, "this life ain't good enough"
I would give my world
to lift you up
I could change my life to better suit your mood
cause you're so smooth.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Me just happy robot
Live on hill of beans
You and I cut from same cloth
Rippin at the seams
Cut, snip, cut

Don't forget to remember
The devil's got pills in his eyes
Look, laugh, but don't touch
Cut you down to size
Cut, up, cut (shut up)
Cut, up, cut

[chorus:]
You Would Know

My girl's all out of focus
I ain't no big surprise
Daddy got his gun loaded
Got cross hairs in his eyes
Shut up, oh
Shut up, oh

[chorus:]
You would know


----------



## Max Horowitz (Jul 21, 2010)

I am not beautiful
I am not beautiful
I am in bloom as the world goes underground
and I am not beautiful
and I am not magic yet
but I am in bloom at the end of the world.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd risk the fall, just to know how it feels to fly.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

"If they aint tell me tomorrow was Halloween, i'd have never known 
I never been the type to keep up with dates, so while 
Everybody is puttin they mask on 
***** I rock mine all year 
Just to avoid stares 
To come across like a ***** who cares, so to my peers 
I could look like i'm really sincere 
Yeah, everything's not what it appears 
I fear being rare my costumes aware 
I swear, I wont take it off like nair 
Its weird, even when i take it off ****s near 
To some my outfit is sheer, so out of spite they jeer 
Cuz they know I see 'em all as mere 
Don't love yall enough to let u see me bare 
Let you see how he's impaired 
Nah, i'm not there 
We tend to run from anything weird 
At least on halloween y'all will stay right there....."


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I've never seen Barbados; so I must get out of this.


----------



## water36 (Nov 5, 2010)

Whenever sang my songs
On the stage, on my own
Whenever said my words
Wishing they would be heard
I saw you smiling at me
Was it real or just my fantasy
You'd always be there in the corner
Of this tiny little bar


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

All I want is your understanding
As in the small act of affection
Why is this my life ?
Is almost everybody's question

And I've tried
Everything but suicide
But it's crossed my mind

I prefer peace
Wouldn't have to have one worldly possession
But essentially I'm an animal
So just what do I do with all the aggression ?

Well I've tried
Everything but suicide
But it's crossed my mind

Life is a one-way street, and if you could paint it
I'd draw myself going in the right direction
So I go all the way - like I really really know -
But the truth is I'm only guessin'

And I've tried
Everything but suicide
Oooh but it's crossed my mind
Just a thought

It's even dark in the daytime
It's not just good - it's Great Depression
When I was lost I even found myself
Looking in the gun's direction

And so I've tried
Everything but suicide
But yes - it's crossed my mind
But I'm fine.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Scop Bo bop bot a dibbly dop a dop a doop abop o bop ooboop bop,
I'm the scatman!
Scadababa deeee dop op do'n dop
dop in dodo dop
everyone stutters one way or the other
so check out my message to you
as a matter of fact
don't let nothin hold ya bak
cuz if the scatman can do it brotha so can you.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I am just a new boy 
Stranger in this town 
Where are all the good times? 
Who's gonna show this stranger around? 

Ooooo I need a dirty woman 
Ooooo I need a dirty girl 

Will some woman in this desert land 
Make me feel like a real man? 
Take this rock n roll refugee 
Ooo Babe, set me free 

Ooooo I need a dirty woman 
Ooooo I need a dirty girl 

Ooooo I need a dirty woman 
Ooooo I need a dirty girl


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Why


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Tell me how I can look up at the moon
When I know that moons shines upon you
Through that window in your room
Oh how I wish I had you in my arms 
See darling I would never let you go


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Somewhere Alfie cries
And says "enjoy her every smile"
You can see in the dark 
Through the eyes of Laura Moss
"How did it go so fast?"
You'll say as you are looking back
And then we'll understand
We held gold dust in our hands.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Nothing shocks you like a bullet hole
Leaving my fear on the danger line
Suffering a man should never know
Leaving my faith on the danger line

I know what you're thinking
I've been there before
So think of the times
The time we spent laughing away
So think of the times, at home. 
Danger line - Avenged Sevenfold
​


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Yo soy lo que pasa.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I am timid.
And I am oversensitive.
I am a lioness.
I am tired and defensive.
You take me in your arms,
And I fold into you.
I have insecurities.
You show me I am beautiful.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Something's gotta change again
I'm losing, my inspirations gone, oh no oh no
Seeing through some different eyes
I can't find, my medications failed, again again

I can feel a change
I can feel, can you feel it?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

His comrades fought beside him - Van Owen and the rest
But of all the Thompson gunners, Roland was the best
So the CIA decided they wanted Roland dead
That son-of-a-***** Van Owen blew off Roland's head


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

I need another story
Something to get off my chest
My life gets kinda boring
Need something that I can confess
Til' all my sleeves are stained red
From all the truth that I've said
Come by it honestly I swear
Thought you saw wink, no
I've been on the brink, so

Tell me what you want to hear
Something that were like those years
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away
This time, don't need another perfect line
Don't care if critics never jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

For had I known 
Or I'd been shown 
Back when how long it'd take me

To break the charms 
That brought me harm 
And all but would erase me

I never won 
Or thought I could 
No matter what you'd pay me

Replay the part
You stole my heart 
I should have known you're crazy

If all I knew 
Was that with you 
I'd want someone to save me



A twist of faith
A change of heart 
Cures my infatuation

A broken heart 
Provides the spark 
For my determination

No one ever told me when 
I was alone 
They just thought I'd know better, better

If I were you
I'd manage to
Avoid the invitation 

Just use your head
And in the end
You'll find your inspiration

To choose your steps
And won't regret
This kind of aggravation

No one ever told me when 
I was alone 
They just thought I'd know better, better


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Perhaps it is the color of the sun cut flat
And coverin' the crossroads I'm standing at
Or maybe it's the weather or something like that
But mama you've been on my mind

I mean no trouble, please don't put me down, don't get upset
I am not pleading or saying I can't forget you
I do not face the floor bowed down and bent but yet
Well mama you've been on my mind

Even though my eyes are hazy and my thoughts they might be narrow
Where you've been don't bother me or bring me down in sorrow
I don't even mind who you'll be waking with tomorrow
But mama, you're just on my mind

I am not askin' you to say words like yes or no
Please understand me, I have no place, I'm callin' you alone
I'm just whispering to myself so I can pretend that I don't know
Mama you're just on my mind, well mama you're just on my mind


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Lifting the mask from a local clown
Feeling down like him
Seeing the light in a station bar
And travelling far in sin
Sailing downstairs to the Northern Line
Watching the shine of the shoes
Hearing the trials of the people there
Who’s to care if they lose

Take a look you may see me on the ground
For I am the parasite of this town

Dancing a jig in a church with chimes
A sign of the times today
Hearing no bell from the steeple tall
People all in dismay
Falling so far on a silver spoon
Making the moon for fun
Changing a rope for a size too small
People all get hung

Take a look you may see me coming through
For I am the parasite who travels two by two

When lifting the mask from a local clown
And feeling down like him
And I’m seeing the light in a station bar
And travelling far in sin
And I’m sailing downstairs to the Northern Line
Watching the shine of the shoes
And hearing the trials of the people there
Who’s to care if they lose

Take a look you may see me on the ground
For I am the parasite of this town
And take a look you may see me in the dirt

For I am the parasite who hangs from your skirt


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

The sun on your face-I'm freezing that frame.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

If you were a thought you would want me to think you-and I did.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*Dust in Wind Song Lyrics from Kansas *

*Related Links: Buy CD from Kansas
ShareThis Kansas *​
I close my eyes, only for a moment, and the moment's gone
All my dreams, pass before my eyes, a curiosity
Dust in the wind, all they are is dust in the wind.
Same old [COLOR=blue ! important]song[/COLOR]
, just a drop of water in an endless sea
All we do, crumbles to the ground, though we refuse to see

Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind

[Now] Don't hang on, nothing lasts forever but the earth and sky
It slips away, and all your money won't another minute buy.

Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind
Dust in the wind, everything is dust in the wind.


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone

I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the border line
Of the edge and where I walk alone

Read between the lines
What's ****ed up and everything's alright
Check my vital signs
To know I'm still alive and I walk alone
​


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Here I am, wide open 
Surrendering to your side
I have laid down my armor
I have no sword at my side 
I leave behind me the ruins 
Of the fortress I swore to defend
I leave behind me foundations
I'll leave you a man, I'll need you to mend
And through all the battles around me
I never believed I would fight
Yet here I stand, a broken soldier
Shivering, naked, in your winter light


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Please lock me away*
And don't allow the day
*Here Inside*
Where I hide 
*With my loneliness*
I don't care what they say
*I won't stay in a world without love*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

And if my thought-dreams could been seen
They'd probably put my head in a guillotine
But it's alright, Ma, it's life, and life only.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

We are born innocent
Believe me
Adia
We are still innocence
It's easy
We all falter
Does it matter?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

N’attendez rien de moi 
Je ne sais pas quoi faire 
Si je parle tout bas 
C’est que je voudrais me taire 
Mes mots ne marchent pas 
Mes gestes ne touchent pas 
Je souffle du vide dans l’air 
Je suis de l’antimatière 

Je suis hors de portée 
La lune c’est ma terre 
J’ai la nuit sous mes pieds 
Mon cœur est un cratère 
Je m’applique à moitié 
Je n’sais pas m’exprimer 
Je me complique l’univers 
Je m’imprime à l’envers


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

even if i try so hard
would we still be coming to an end
even if we spoke the same words
would we still return as friends
even if its simple from the start
we will give the pieces of the heart
and when there is nothing left to pretend
we will know its coming to an end

even if we try so hard
we will give pieces of our heart
its always good to see you again
even if its coming to an end


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

and if this is a dream i wonder,
could someone wake me up?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I login some times just to post here . Something cathartic about posting song lyrics. 


Welcome to the new Wild West
Every one for themself
A nation of civilized steeples
And lonely people.

Welcome to the new Wild West.

There's no one leading us here 
The only thing left it appears 
Is to task ourselves to be better each time 
Then those before us 

We'll be an army of thieves, 
Of self-freed slaves, 
Of mild-mannered maids, 
We'll fight with whispers and blades 
So get ready, a new day is dawning.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

wait here while I try to find the exit sign
When will you stop asking strangers
No one wants what we want
Keep one eye on the door, keep one eye on the bag
Never expect to be sure


Lord lord mother we are all losing love
Lord listen lover we are all missing mama
Lord lord mother we are all losing love
Lord listen lover we are all missing love


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Into this house we're born
Into this world we're thrown


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Listen

Woke up this morning 
Heard the TV sayin' something 
'Bout disaster in the world and 
It made me wonder where I'm going 
There's so much darkness in the world
But I see beauty left in you girl 
And what you give me makes me know
That I'll be alright

Because if your love was all I had 
In this life 
Well that would be enough 
Until the end of time 
So rest your weary heart
And relax your mind 
Cause I'm gonna love you girl
Until the end of time

You've got me singing 
Oh whoa, yeah
Oh whoa, yeah
Everybody sing 
Oh whoa, yeah 
Everybody singing 
Oh whoa yeah

No if you're ever wondering 
About the way I'm feeling 
Well baby girl there ain't no question
Just to be around you is a blessing 
Sick and tired of trying to save the world
I just want to spend my time with you girl 
And what you're giving me
Makes me know that we'll be alright.

Because if your love was all I had 
In this life 
Well that would be enough 
Until the end of time 
So rest your weary heart
And relax your mind 
Cause I'm gonna love you girl
Until the end of time

You've got me singing 
Oh whoa, yeah
Oh whoa, yeah
Everybody sing 
Oh whoa, yeah 
Everybody singing 
Oh whoa yeah

This one's for the lovers 
If you're out there let me hear you say
Yeah, yeah, yeah 
(Yeah, yeah, yeah) 
This one's for the lovers 
If you're out there let me hear you say
Yeah, yeah
(Yeah, yeah)
This one's for the lovers 
If you're out there let me hear you say
Yeah, yeah, yeah 
(Yeah, yeah, yeah)
This one's for the lovers 
If you're out there let me hear you say
Yeah, yeah
(Yeah, yeah)

Oh whoa yeah 
Oh whoa yeah
Oh whoa yeah
Oh whoa yeah

Cause if your love was all I had 
In this life 
That would be enough
Until the end of time
​​


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sailing heart ships
Through broken harbors
Out on the waves in the night
Still the searcher
Must ride the dark horse
Racing alone in his fright

Tell me why, tell me why

Is it hard to make
arrangements with yourself
When you're old enough to repay
But young enough to sell?

Tell me lies later
Come and see me
I'll be around for a while
I am lonely but you can free me
All in the way that you smile

Tell me why, tell me why

Is it hard to make
Arrangements with yourself
When you're old enough to repay
But young enough to sell?

Tell me why, tell me why
Tell me why, tell me why


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I watched you suffer a dull aching pain 
Now you've decided to show me the same 
But no sweet, vain exits or offstage lines 
Could make me feel bitter or treat you unkind


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

She says she has a healing machine that glows in the dark;
She said _'there's not a lot of me left any more, just leave it alone'_;
but if you're by, and you have the time, tell the Northern Lights to keep shining.
They told me to tell you they're waving.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i had some 40z on my mind when i woke up this mornin'
i was sick of fancy drinks from the *****es i'd been bonin'
wanted to get trashed, lay down and drink my stash
get up and make a quick dash then bat my ****in' eyelash
at the big nasty bottle of the **** i drink
you may call me a ghetto freak but i won't even blink
don't even try to contain the 40z that i drain
i leave a malt liquor stain like a ****ing freight train

i go to the high school, i go to the high school
to find me a *****, a young virgin switch
i go to the high school, i go to the high school
i find a young gun, i drench him in cum
i go to the high school, i go to the high school
make him kiss my gash, then i **** his tight ***
i go to the high school, i go to the high school
if you make your momma cry i'll give you some of my st. ide's 

sippin' on some 40z Like i learned in third grade
for me the drink was made and i won't ever trade
the taste of sweet malted sex on my ***** lovin' tongue
first time i drank it it stung and then some little bells rung
and i knew that i loved you, i knew that i loved you
put nobody above you, rather sip you then get screwed
i knew you were somethin', had my little brain bumpin'
'stead of doin' my man last night, it was you that i was humpin'


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been hiding in snow
I've been treading on ghosts
Are you haunting me again?
Are you burning up my head?
I will never solve algebra of need
Any thought just might turn to flesh and drag me back to life.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Shoot out all the lights
Hold your ground, we'll hit the sky
It's time you aim your arrows high
Take down all the doubt
Cast it out, lets do it now
It's time we aim our arrows high

Sewn into your soul
This is out of our control
Be who you need to be
There's no other you or me


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Wait right here
I'm going to explode
Wait right here
I'm exploding
I've got to be in your car
I'm still shooting even par


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

*The stars, the moon, they have all been blown out
You left me in the dark
No dawn, no day, I'm always in this twilight
In the shadow of your heart*


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

There's a secret place I like to go
Everyone is there but their face don't show
If you get inside you can't get out
There's no coming back, I hear them shout

Welcome to my hide away, my secret place
How I arrived I can't explain
You're welcome to, if you want to stay
But everyone just runs away

There's a secret place I like to go
Everyone is there but their face don't show
If you get inside you can't get out
There's no coming back, I hear them shout

Let me in, get me out
Can't do more then twist and shout
Lost my soul without a trace
Found it again in my secret place(x2)
In disgrace

I hide from those that try to find me
Scary things that's right behind me
I lost myself, I must confess
I can't explain how I got this mess

Welcome to my hide away, my secret place
How I arrived I can't explain
You're welcome to, if you want to stay
But everyone just runs away


Megadeath


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I have been held in this orphanage for longer than my years. 
I am made to eat this horrid porridge. 
They box me on the ears. 
How often I vow to flee, to go. 
But this is the only home I know. 
My stammered speech, my one suitcase, 
My Orphanage, My hateful place. 
Like that case, this place I carry 
Inside of me. 
It's not so very heavy for a stocky child.

They said my mama's loose. 
They said she was wild. 
Though I never knew or saw that woman sent with me this fatal flaw. 
My strange and puffy moon-like face, 
My Orphanage, 
My hateful place. 
My stringy hair, my lack of grace, 
My Orphanage, 
My hateful place.

I could have been lucky like them 
Happy families 
Look in my

Dark, rotted heardened heart and you will see:

The downcast glance, the empty embrace 
Of my orphanage, 
My hateful place.

I'm an evil thing. 
I am way full of something 
That was left by the side of the road. 
I am chipped, curly-lipped. 
Never any kindness was shown.

No one else is here, 
My Orphanage, My Dear.

It's in me. It's a part. 
My Orphanage, My Heart.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

When I think of heaven,
Deliver me in a black-winged bird,
I think of flying down into a sea of pens and feathers,
and all other instruments of faith and sex and God.
In the belly of a black-winged bird,
Don't try to feed me,
I've been here before and I deserve a little more.

I belong in the service of the Queen,
I belong anywhere but in between.
She's been crying I've been thinking,
And I am the Rain King.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines
go inside

[chorus:]
cold rain is falling down again
i'm sailing on dark flows

i still believe, but today i need relief
i await the light, a new day follows after every night
so go inside

i feel the flood, my raging blood
'can feel you
sad cold fear is creeping near
but i know i have to go... inside

[chorus:]
cold rain is falling down again
i'm sailing on dark flows
cold rain is falling on me
i'm sailing on dark flows
cold rain is falling down again
i'm sailing on dark flows

and the wind blows colder...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

now i know how joan of arc felt


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Do you care if I don't know what to say
Will you sleep tonight will you think of me
Will I shake this off, pretend it's all okay
That there's someone out there who feels just like me
There is...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

If everyone's a little queer
Why can't she be a little straight? 

I'm dumb, she's a lesbian
I thought I had found the one
We were good as married in my mind
But married in my mind's no good
Pink triangle on her sleeve
Let me know the truth
Let me know the truth


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

With the same eyes as me
The same fearing frame
We can try and disguise
Compromise rights
And I know what you're thinking
We wear the same dress
The same colours right
Is this what suits our weakened pride?
How do I know cos you're my blood


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

One day I feel I'm on top of the world
And the next it's falling in on me
I can get back on
I can get back home
One day I feel I'm ahead of the wheel,
And the next it's rolling over me
I can get back on
I can get back home


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

My scream got lost in a paper cup.
Do you think there's a heaven where the screams have gone?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 23, 2010)

Everything about you is how I wanna be
Your freedom comes naturally
Everything about you resonates happiness
Now I won't settle for less


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

And I Hope you are 
Having the time of your life
But think twice
That's my only advice


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Super girl
Super nice
salt and pepper, sugar and spice...


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you believe in forever?
I don't even believe in tomorrow
The only things that last forever
Are memories and sorrow


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Golden rose, the colour of the dream I had
Not too long ago
Misty blue and lilac too
Never to grow old

There you were under the tree of song
Sleeping so peacefully
In your hand a flower played
Waiting there for me

I have never
Laid eyes on you
Not like before
This timeless day
But you walked and you
Once smiled my name
And you stole
My heart away
Stole my heart away little girl, yeah
All right

Golden rose, the colour of the dream I had
Not too long ago
Misty blue and lilac too
Never to grow old

It's only a dream
I'd love to tell somebody about this dream
The sky was filled with a thousand stars
While the sun kissed the mountains blue
And eleven moons played across rainbows
Above me and you
Gold and rose the color of the velvet walls surround us


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

he was sick of it all
the endless stream of reminders
made him so sick of you sick of you sick of you
sick of your sound
sick of you coming around
trying to crawl under my skin
when i already shed my best defense
it comes out all around that you won
and i think i'm all done
you can switch me off safely
while i'm lying here waiting for sleep to overtake me


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

High off life
And I dont want to sober up!
Strong Enough to catch contact by,
you smell it soon as you get in my ride
I don't want to sober up!
See with me the rules never apply,
Don't tell me how I should live my life
I Ain't gotta sober up!
Put your seats back,
Got it if you need that,
You should really fluck with me
I don't wanna sober up!
Tell me if you want to ride or die,
Lalalala lala lala


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Shyness is nice, but shyness can stop you
From doing all the things in life that you'd like to
So, if there's something you'd like to try
If there's something you'd like to try
Ask me, I won't say no (how could I?)

Coyness is nice, but coyness can stop you
From saying all the things in life you'd like to
So, if there's something you'd like to try
If there's something you'd like to try
Ask me, I won't say no (how could I?)

Spending warm summer days indoors
Writing frightening verse
To a buck-toothed girl in Luxembourg

Ask me, ask me, ask me
Ask me, ask me, ask me

Because if it's not love, then it's the bomb
That will bring us together

Nature is a language, can't you read?
Nature is a language, can't you read?

So ask me, ask me, ask me
Ask me, ask me, ask me

Because if it's not love, then it's the bomb
That will bring us together...


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Spray-on clothes and diamond jaws
Wrinkles smoothed by nanoclaws 
With my machines I can dispatch you
From this world without a trace
Our nostalgia ghosts are ready to take your place 
Content-shifting shopping malls
Gasoline trees and walk-through walls 
None of them knew... 
I feel the grey goo boiling my blood
As I watch the dead rise up out of the earth
Try to hide from the lies as they all come true


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

If I was young, I'd flee this town
I'd bury my dreams underground
As did I, we drink to die, we drink tonight

Far from home, elephant gun
Let's take them down one by one
We'll lay it down, it's not been found, it's not around

Let the seasons begin - it rolls right on
Let the seasons begin - take the big game down


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

where we go he cant follow hes got to stay forever face tomorrow another day what we got he cant borrow cant run away.His nights are filled with sorrow his days are grey. MAGNUM -The scarecrow


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

And so the story goes and so ive heard it said
That you left your land to trade for a place
So far away so out of date that only you could understand

At the ceiling of my feeling backed up against the wall
Sweet thing you know id fall in line
You better dig and take a look inside yourself.

Anyone who knows what this is from can be my friend


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Weh yo mek yo friend dem boots yo fa?
Yo life yo lose qicka
The way mi evil mi get free from lucifer

We eyes shutta
Any pie wi guh fa
BWAI HEAD AH ROLL INNA GUTTA!

Tell dem seh a our world
Some P**** jus a live in it
Our world
If wi start it yow wi finish it
Our world
Rifle shot him get di whole ah it
And body dump inna pit
ah ah


----------



## Felix13191 (Nov 28, 2010)

Swing, swing, swing 
From the tangles of
My heart is crushed By a former love
Can you help me find a way
To carry on again?

Dreams cast into the sky
I'm moving on
Sweet beginnings do arise
She knows I was wrong
The notes are old
They bend, they fold
And so do I to a new love


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Wait a minute I'm passing out
win or lose just like you
far more shocking
than anything I ever knew
how 'bout you
10 more reasons
why I need somebody new just like you
far more shocking than anything I ever knew
right on cue

Can't stop addicted to the shin dig
cop top he says I'm gonna win big
choose not a life of imitation
distant cousin to the reservation
defunkt the pistol that you pay for
this punk the felling that you stay for
in time I want to be your best friend
eastside love is living on the westend
knock out but boy you better come to
don't die you know the truth is some do
go write your message on the pavement
burnin' so bright I wonder what the wave meant
kick start the golden generator
sweet talk but don't intimidate her
can't stop the gods from engineering
fear no need for any interfering
your image in the dictionary
this life is more than ordinary
can I get 2 maybe 3 of these
come from space
to teach you of the plidies
can't stop the spirits when they need you
this life is more than just a read thru

~RHCP


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

She had the perfume with the only smell
Hair scrunchied up in a ponytail

Gold hoop earrings with her name on 'em
I had the colliseum fronts with the fangs on 'em

ooh

Thinnest waist with the fat a-ss
had me all happy to go to math class

I had to go for it baby
Sent a letter over,
Circle yes, no, or maybe

And she looked back with the cool blush,
Showing me the results of a nice toothbrush
We rode home on the same school bus
Confident and consistent
I'm crushin these new Puma's

And she told me she's from the southside
Told her I'm from Cooper
She looked at me with her mouth wide

Like

I Got fam out there
Gave her my number
Now you got a fan out there

Man I really hope this girl

Call meeeee


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's a freak out
Nothing's familiar
Nothing seems to fit into the scheme of things
Seeing faces where there shouldn't be faces
No one's ever certain what tomorrow brings
So don't fall my friend
All nightmares have an end

Hiding inside
A room that's running red
The place to be
Exists only in your head
And the focus of fear
In the creases of a dress
A female dress 
How did I come to be drowning in this mess
This ****in' mess
Don't fall

It's a freak out
Nothing's familiar
Nothing seems to fit into the scheme of things
Seeing faces where there shouldn't be faces
No one's ever certain what tomorrow brings
Don't fall


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

Tonight I'll have a look
And try to find my face again
Buried beneath this house
My spirit screams and dies again
Out back a monster wears a cloak of Persian leather
Behind the TV screen
I've fallen to my knees

I said you got me where you want me again
And I can't turn away
I'm hanging by thread and I'm feeling like a fool
I'm stuck here in-between
The shadows of my yesterday
I want to get away
I need to get away

Blanket of silence
Makes me want to sink my teeth in deep
Burn all the evidence
A fabricated disbelief
Pull back the curtains
Took a look into your eyes
My tongue has now become
A platform for your lies


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

The face at the window 
The features I know 
I try to escape but 
The world is too slow 
The question is big 
The question is wide 
I can't see around it 
I see only one side 
I hid from the heavens 
The heaviest sleep 
Deserve the unwanted 
When love is so deep 
Now I was touching you 
The pleasures are past 
And now there is only 
The dreams are all melting 
Only to reform 
Outside the heavens 
Where thoughts are reborn 
Where thoughts are reborn 
Where thoughts are reborn​


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Ooh! get me away from here Im dying
Play me a song to set me free
Nobody writes them like they used to
So it may as well be me
Here on my own now after hours
Here on my own now on a bus
Think of it this way
You could either be successful or be us
With our winning smiles, and us
With our catchy tunes and words
Now were photogenic
You know, we dont stand a chance


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I lit the match, I lit the match
I watched another monster turn to ash
I felt the burden lift from my back
Do you recognise a nervous twitch?
That exposes the weakness of a myth?

Separate the fiction from the fact
Been a little slow to react
But it's almost time to flip the switch
And I'm hanging by a single stitch
Laughing at the stony face of gloom

When your turn comes round
And the light goes on
And you feel your attraction again
Your instinct can't be wrong


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't ask why me?
Why me?
Why not me?--
Is the thing.
Don't ask why me, life's running by me.
Live each moment that it brings
Take the time to smell the roses
Take the time to watch the stars
Take the time to see your child grow
Daddy now I know

Don't ask: Why me? Why me?
Why not me?
Yes time is going fast
I'm starting to question what is life's intention
Guess I've been too scared to ask
But I'm letting go to God and his wisdom
Or whatever that may be,
Nobody knows or decides your future
Or decides your destiny
Don't ask: Why me?

Life does the strangest things
You never know what each moment can bring
You turn around-
Your life has changed
You gotta fight each round
Yes take it on the chin
No don't you ever give in.

Oh, don't ask: Why me?
Say life just try me-
and grow from all your tears,
Every obstacle before you
Is a tool to face your fears.
Yes, now I know,
It's a sign to slow down,
It's a sign to take control.
Too many years I've been a victim,
But Daddy now I know,
Daddy now I know.

You've gotta fight each round,
Take it in the chin
and never, never, ever give in.
Daddy, now I know.


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

Jimmy Cream was keen, his brain was always winnin',
I can't really keep tabs on mine, it's really quite a joke.
I see him down the road, i ask if he'd be willin'
To lend me 15p, i'm dying for a smoke.
Don't arrange to have me sent to no asylum
I'm just as sane as anyone
It's just a game i play for fun, for fun
I told em-look!-i said, i'm not the way you're thinkin'
Just when i'm down, i'll be the clown, i'll play the fool
Please don't arrange to have me sent to no asylum
I'm just as sane as anyone
It's just a game i play for fun-for fun
Will he take a sailboat ride?
He is very likely to
Will he feel good inside?
He ain't very likely to
Will he tell you he's alive?
He is always trying to
But nothin, no nothin, does he say
In the morning when the days begun
-Hello good morning how are you?
And in the evenin or the noonday sun
-What a lovely afternoon!
Well i've been livin next to you

Bluesy Monday, is the one day that they come here
When they haunt me and they taunt me, in my cage
I mock them all, they're feeling small they've got no answers
They're plain dumb but i'm just laughing as they rage
Don't arrange to have me sent to no asylum
It's only a game i play for fun
I've been foolin everyone, everyone

Cont'd - Supertramp, Asylum


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

missed me missed me now you've gone and done it
hope you're happy in the county penitentiary
*it serves you right for kissing little girls* but i will visit if you miss me
do you miss me? MISS ME??
how's the food they feed you??
do you miss me
will you kiss me through the window?
do you MISS ME? MISS ME??!!
will they ever let you go???
i miss my mister so!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Beware false prophets - take a stand
My fortune cookie cracked up in my hand
More advice to fill up your head
More empty words from the living dead
Who seek to explain what can't really be said

And how disappointed I was 
To turn out after all
Just a porcelain God
that shatters when it falls

Too much will kill you, too little ain't enough
You shout my name but I'll call your bluff
Most who see me see me not for real
We fake and fawn, play games 'til dawn
But I could see what you can see
And I hate too what you hate in me

And how disappointed I am
To find me part of no plan
Just a porcelain God
That shatters when it falls

I shake it off and start again
Don't lose control, I tell myself
Life can take many things away
Some people will try and take it all
They'll pick off pieces as they watch you crawl

And how disappointed I was 
To turn out after all 
Just a porcelain God 
That shatters when it falls
That shatters when it falls


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

There were Swedes to the left of him
Russians to the right
A Czech at the blue line looking for a fight
Take care of your teeth-that might work for you


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

You know that it would be untrue 
You know that I would be a liar 
If I was to say to you 
Girl, we couldn't get much higher 

Come on baby, light my fire 
Come on baby, light my fire 
Try to set the night on fire


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

From the valley of the missing
High lonesome, no pity boy
Bragging party just beginning
All the tales, mythic noise
No cotton, no chloroform
Don't throw me off the dorm
You know what I mean
Fur is flying, I'm on your team

Here are hills, dales, and depths
You are what I need, to hear
So fill the air, with memorized breaths.....memorized breaths

From the valley of the missing
T-T-Tammy's stoned on dope
No kids, no dogs, no ****ing daughters
Just my business loop 
I don't know a thing about it
Crazy dipper thanks a lot
You ride with Rome in your sleep
I'm up but the last one-off


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I've gotta start livin' 
Cause my life's passing me by


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking round the room
I can tell that you
Are the most beautiful girl in the... room
In the whole wide room

And when you're on the street
Depending on the street
I bet you are definitely in the top three
Good looking girls on the street
Depending on the street

And when I saw you at my mate's place
I thought what is she doing
At my mate's place
How did Dave get a hottie like that to a party like this?
Good one Dave
Ooh you're a legend, Dave

I asked Dave if he's going to make a move on you
He's not sure
I said "Dave do you mind if I do?"
He says he doesn't mind
but I can tell he kinda minds
but I'm gonna do it anyway


I see you standing all alone by the stereo
I dim the lights down very low, here we go
You're so beautiful
You could be a waitress
You're so beautiful
You could be an air hostess in the 60s
You're so beautiful
You could be a part time model

And then I seal the deal
I do my moves
I do my dance moves
It's 12.02
Just me and you
And seven other dudes
Around you on the dance floor
I draw you near
Let's get outta here

Let's get in a cab
I'll buy you a kebab
Now I can't believe
That I'm sharing a kebab with the most beautiful girl I have ever seen
With a kebab

Why don't we leave?
Let's go to my house and we can feel each other up on the couch
I don't mind taking it slow

Cause you're so beautiful
Like a tree
Or a high-class prostitute
You're so beautiful
Mmm, you could be a part-time model

But you'd probably have to keep your normal job
A part-time model
Spending part of your time, modelling
and part of your time next to me
My place is usually tidier than this.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

There I was completely wasting, out of work and down
all inside it's so frustrating as I drift from town to town
feel as though nobody cares if I live or die
so I might as well begin to put some action in my life

Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law

So much for the golden future, I can't even start
I've had every promise broken, there's anger in my heart
you don't know what it's like, you don't have a clue
if you did you'd find yourselves doing the same thing too


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I want you to notice
When I'm not around
You're so ******* special
I wish I was special...

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

When I was young
I never needed anyone
And making love was just for fun
Those days are gone
Livin' alone
I think of all the friends I've known
When I dial the telephone
Nobody's home

All by myself
Don't wanna be
All by myself
Anymore

Hard to be sure
Sometimes I feel so insecure
And loves so distant and obscure
Remains the cure

All by myself
Don't wanna be
All by myself
Anymore
All by myself
Don't wanna live
All by myself
Anymore

When I was young
I never needed anyone
Making love was just for fun
Those days are gone

All by myself
Don't wanna be
All by myself
Anymore
All by myself
Don't wanna live
Oh
Don't wanna live
By myself, by myself
Anymore
By myself
Anymore
Oh
All by myself
Don't wanna live
I never, never, never
Needed anyone


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I've gotta stop living like a tornado, uprooting everything that gets too close before its roots get to grow.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Don’t back up, your *** is to the wall again and
Aren’t you sick of wasting so much time?
And yes it’s true you’re a fool if you think you were born
To be waiting while you’re hating what you’re waiting for


How could have I been so earthbound
with my heart in the depths and my face in the ground?
it’s time to uproot myself and move on


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Warsaw or the First Breath You Take After Giving Up - Them Crooked Vultures

Suddenly it gets easy. 
The sun goes down. 
The long arm of important things 
disappears in her gown. 
You finally drop 
the knife, 
forget you ever h.... 
It's such a good 
night, 
ain't forever. 
It feels so good to give up, give in... 
her arms.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Her green plastic watering can
For her fake Chinese rubber plant
In the fake plastic earth
That she bought from a rubber man
In a town full of rubber plans
To get rid of itself
It wears her out, it wears her out
It wears her out, it wears her out

She lives with a broken man
A cracked polystyrene man
Who just crumbles and burns
He used to do surgery
For girls in the eighties
But gravity always wins
And it wears him out, it wears him out
It wears him out, it wears...

She looks like the real thing
She tastes like the real thing
My fake plastic love
But I can't help the feeling
I could blow through the ceiling
If I just turn and run
And it wears me out, it wears me out
It wears me out, it wears me out

If I could be who you wanted
If I could be who you wanted
All the time, all the time


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Ripped off 
You smoked the Bible 
Rolled it up 
Your last breath 
Hot on my back 
You get started 
Try to get somewhere 
You move so slow 
You're not even here

Dear traveller

It's my death 
My rhythm 
My arithmetic 
I got used to 
Nobody ridin in the back

Sorrow blowin through the veins 
I'm over Houston 
You're over the night we met

Dear traveller 

The she 
Scared electricity 
Where no human 
Carries a map 
You say you gotta burn to shine 
But every prism unwinds 
A road to ruin 
And this tickets mine


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Once I made a man all out of snow
He had the darkest eyes and a button nose
I told him all my sadness and my fear
And he just listened with a snowy ear

But when I came around the next day
My friend had gone and melted all away
I saw his eyes lying on the ground
And I made a sound that was something like crying

Winters come, the winters go
And time stacks up in piles like winter snow
And everything you love and hold so dear
It won't really matter when we disappear

Oh one day you will go away from this
Oh one day you will know we're men of snow

We melt away
One day


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

You will search, babe
At any cost
But how long, babe
Can you search for what is not lost?
Everybody will help you
Some people are very kind
But if I can save you any time
Come on, give it to me
I'll keep it with mine

I can't help it
If you might think I'm odd
If I say I'm loving you not for what you are
But what you're not
Everybody will help you
Discover what you set out to find
But if I can save you any time
Come on, give it to me
I'll keep it with mine

The train leaves
At half past ten
But it'll be back
In the same old spot again
The conductor
He's still stuck on the line
But if I can save you any time
Come on, give it to me
I'll keep it with mine


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

A warning to the prophet, the liar, the honest
This is war
To the leader, the pariah, the victim, the messiah
This is war


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

U2 - Acrobat

Don't believe what you hear 
Don't believe what you see 
If you just close your eyes 
You can feel the enemy 
When I first met you girl 
You had fire in your soul 
What happened your face of melting in snow? 
Now it looks like this 

And you can swallow 
Or you can spit 
You can throw it up 
Or choke on it 
And you can dream 
So dream out loud 
You know that your time is coming 'round 
So don't let the [email protected]@rds grind you down 

No, nothing makes sense 
Nothing seems to fit 
I know you'd hit out 
If you only knew who to hit 
And I'd join the movement 
If there was one I could believe in 
Yeah I'd break bread and wine 
If there was a church I could receive in 
'Cause I need it now 

To take the cup 
To fill it up 
To drink it slow 
I can't let you go 
I must be an acrobat 
To talk like this 
And act like that 
And you can dream 
So dream out loud 
And don't let the [email protected]@rds grind you down 

Oh, it hurts baby 
What are we going to do? Now it's all been said 
No new ideas in the house and every book has been read 

And I must be an acrobat 
To talk like this 
And act like that 
And you can dream 
So dream out loud 
And you can find 
Your own way out 
And you can build 
And I can will 
And you can call 
I can't wait until 
You can stash 
And you can seize 
Responsibilities 
And I can love 
And I can love 
And I know that the tide is turning 'round 
So don't let the [email protected]@rds grind you down


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

This life don’t last forever (Hold my hand)
So tell me what we’re waiting for (Hold my hand)
Better off being together (Hold my hand)
Being miserable alone (Hold my hand)

"Hold My Hand" by Michael Jackson & Akon

rip mjj


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

This planet wasn't made for me
All of you live so easy
I lay outside and up I stare
My home is in the void up there

*Slip Like Space - Armor For Sleep*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

*Lost in a dream*
I don't know which way to go
A-let me say, if you are all that you seem
Then, baby, I'm movin' way too slow
I've been a fool before
Wouldn't like to get my love
Caught in the slammin' door
How about some information, please?

(Chorus)
Straight up, now tell me
Do you really wanna love me forever
Oh, oh, oh
Or am I caught in a hit-and-run?
Straight up, now tell me
Is it gonna be you and me together
Oh, oh, oh
Or are you just havin' fun?

Time's standing still
Waiting for some small clue
A-let me tell you now, I keep getting chills
When I think your love is true
I've been a fool before
Wouldn't like to get my love
Caught in the slammin' door
How about some information, please?

(Repeat chorus)

You are so hard to read
You play hide-and-seek
With your true intentions
If you're only playin' games
I'll just have to say
A b-b-b-bye, b-b-b-bye

Do, do you love me?
(Do, do you love me, baby?)
Do, do you love me?
(Do, do you love me? A-hey, baby)
Do, do you love me?
(Do, do you love me, baby?)
Do, do you love me?
(Do, do you love me?)
A-tell me, baby

I've been a fool before
Wouldn't like to get my love
Caught in the slammin' door
Are you more than hot for me
Or am I a page in your history book?
I don't mean to make demands
But the word and the deed
Go hand in hand
How about some information, please?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald by Gordon Lightfoot


The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
When the skies of November turn gloomy.

With a load of iron ore - 26,000 tons more
Than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty
That good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
When the gales of November came early

The ship was the pride of the American side
Coming back from some mill in Wisconsin
As the big freighters go it was bigger than most
With a crew and the Captain well seasoned.

Concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
When they left fully loaded for Cleveland
And later that night when the ships bell rang
Could it be the North Wind they'd been feeling.

The wind in the wires made a tattletale sound
And a wave broke over the railing
And every man knew, as the Captain did, too,
T'was the witch of November come stealing.

The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
When the gales of November came slashing
When afternoon came it was freezing rain
In the face of a hurricane West Wind

When supper time came the old cook came on deck
Saying fellows it's too rough to feed ya
At 7PM a main hatchway caved in
He said fellas it's been good to know ya.

The Captain wired in he had water coming in
And the good ship and crew was in peril
And later that night when his lights went out of sight
Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

Does anyone know where the love of God goes
When the waves turn the minutes to hours
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
If they'd put fifteen more miles behind her.

They might have split up or they might have capsized
They may have broke deep and took water
And all that remains is the faces and the names
Of the wives and the sons and the daughters.

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
In the ruins of her ice water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams,
The islands and bays are for sportsmen.

And farther below Lake Ontario
Takes in what Lake Erie can send her
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
With the gales of November remembered.

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed
In the Maritime Sailors' Cathedral
The church bell chimed, 'til it rang 29 times
For each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald.

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
Superior, they say, never gives up her dead
When the gales of November come early


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I should have quit you, long time ago
I wouldn't be here, my children, down on this killin' floor

I should have listened, baby, to my second mind
Everytime I go away and leave you, darling, you send me the blues way down the line

Said, people worry I can't keep you satisfied
Let me tell you baby, you ain't nothin but a two-bit, no-good jive

Went to sleep last night, worked as hard as I can
Bring home my money, you take my money, give it to another man
I should have quit you, baby, such a long time ago
I wouldn't be here with all my troubles, down on this killing floor

Squeeze me baby, till the juice runs down my leg
The way you squeeze my lemon, I'm gonna fall right out of bed

I'm gonna leave my children down on this killing floor


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I should have quit you, long time ago
> I wouldn't be here, my children, down on this killin' floor
> 
> I should have listened, baby, to my second mind
> ...


I love that song


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Aerosmith-What it takes to let you go

There goes my old girlfriend, there's another diamond ring 
And, uh, all those late night promises I guess they don't mean a thing 
So baby, what's the story? Did you find another man? 
Is it easy to sleep in the bed that we made? 
When you don't look back I guess the feelings start to fade away. 
I used to feel your fire 
But now it's cold inside 
And you're back on the street like you didn't miss a beat, yeah 

Chorus: 
Tell me what it takes to let you go 
Tell me how the pain's supposed to go 
Tell me how it is that you can sleep in the night 
Without thinking you lost everything that was good in your life to the toss of the dice? 
Tell me what it takes to let you go. 

Yeah 
Girl, before I met you I was F.I.N.E. Fine 
but your love made me a prisoner, yeah my heart's been doing time 
You spent me up like money, then you hung me out to dry 
It was easy to keep all your lies in disguise 
Cause you had me in deep with the devil in your eyes 

Chorus 
Guitar! 

Tell me that you're happy that you're on your own Yeah, yeah, yeah 
Tell me that it's better when you're all alone 
Tell me that your body doesn't miss my touch 
Tell me that my lovin' didn't mean that much 
Tell me you ain't dyin' when you're cryin' for me 

Chorus 

Tell me what it takes to let you go 
Tell me how the pain's supposed to go 
Tell me how it is that you can sleep in the night 
Without thinking you lost everything that was good in your life to the toss of the dice? 
Tell me who's to blame for thinkin' twice 
No no no no 'cause I don't wanna burn in paradise 
Ooo Let go, let go, let go, 
let it go, let it go, let it go, let it go, let it go, let it go, let it go, let it go, 
let it go, let it go, let it go, let it go, let it go 
I don't wanna burn, I don't wanna burn


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Come enter into this mind of
Plot-thickened hopes
With stained photographs lying against cold walls
And these broken chairs enter into reality
Of deadly cinematic, it's casualty

With winding roads of redemption
Leads me to believe
With true colors shown
It appears to me
The past is where it needs to be
Let her play the role of strength and
Understanding
With closet doors locked behind the agony of denial
Come forward; lets drive away from here
From it all and so I say

With winding roads of redemption
Leads me to believe
With true colors shown
It appears to me
The past is where it needs to be
I wanna go with you so don't go without me


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dearly beloved we are gathered here today to get through this thing called life
Electric word life it means forever and that's a mighty long time
But I'm here to tell you there's something else, the afterworld
A world of never ending happyness 
You can always see the sun, day or night
So when you call up that shrink in Beverly Hills, you know the one Doctor everything will be allright...


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

A brown eyed girl in hand-me-downs
Whose name I never could pronounce said
Pity, please, the ones who serve
They only get what they deserve
The rich-relationed home-town queen
Marries into what she needs
With a guarantee of company and haven for the elderly

Remember those who win the game
Lose the love they sought to gain
In debentures of quality
And dubious integrity
Their small town eyes will gape at you in
Dull surprise when payment due
Exceeds accounts received at seventeen

To those of us who knew the pain
Of valentines that never came
And those whose names were never called
When choosing sides for basketball
It was long ago and far away
The world was younger than today


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

This day a year ago he was rolling in the snow with a younger brother in his fathers yard
Christmas break and time for touching home, the heart of all he'd know, and leaving was so hard
3000 miles away now he's working Christmas day making double time for the minding of the store
Well he always said he'd make it on his own
Spending Christmas eve alone
First Christmas away from home

She's standing by the train station
Panhandling for change
Four more dollars buys a decent meal and a room
Looks like the Sally Ann place after all
A crowded sleeping hall that echoes like a tomb
But it's warm and clean and free and there are worse places to be
And it at least it means no beeting from her dad
And if she cries because its Christmas day
She hopes that it won't show
First Christmas away from home


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Sometimes I want, to just give in
Accept the answers without a question
Its easier, I must confess
To treat this life like its a waiting room for death

How can I make sense of this mess?
I'll share my emptiness, with a glass
It's my best bet for happiness


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

What I'm really wanting, a brand new machine 
One for converting plastic to dreams 
If you ride upon the tiger you can never get off 
They get hungry 

One thing is certain, all the rest are lies 
Beautiful and dammed ones never realize 
That the dark is light enough to see the ignorance of greed 
Still she cries 

Come on come on get up 
I wanna take you 
Away from all of this and what has got you 
Lost and feeling down 
You just get it off your back, let it fly away 

Poetry of motion counting out the beats 
To hear a voice in every mind sounding out retreat 
And as they run they look behind to see what tempts the wandering eye 
Still she cries 

Trouble with the life of the Emperor's new mind 
Casual viewin' in spite of what gets left behind 
Gentlemen you may include me out, ladies please accept my bow 
Still she cries


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

When there's nothing left to burn, you have to set yourself on fire.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Springfield's looking pretty dusty today
I see their dreams coming undone
The view from inside ward nine affords this much
A town teeming with the unloved
Close the window and lock it so it's good and tight 

Turning eighteen and trying not to look too lost
Have a not so nice day
The jacket makes me straight so i can just sit back and bake
You know i think i'm gonna stay
Talking very loud but no one hears a word i say

Come visit me tonight at eight o'clock 
And then you'll see how i am not the crazy one
Voices tell me i'm the 5h1t

Twenty days go by and every day looks the same

I'm the 5h1t


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hollywood Nights by Bob Seger

She stood there bright as the sun on that california coast 
He was a midwestern boy on his own 
She looked at him with those soft eyes, 
So innocent and blue 
He knew right then he was too far from home 
he was too far from home 

She took his hand and she led him along that golden beach 
They watched the waves tumble over the sand 
They drove for miles and miles 
Up those twisting turning roads 
Higher and higher and higher they climbed 

And those hollywood nights 
In those hollywood hills 
She was looking so right 
In her diamonds and frills 
All those big city nights 
In those high rolling hills 
Above all the lights 
She had all of the skills 

He'd headed west 'cause he felt that a change 
Would do him good 
See some old friends, good for the soul 
She had been born with a face that would let her 
Get her way 
He saw that face and he lost all control 
He had lost all control 

Night after night, day after day, it went on and on 
Then came that morning he woke up alone 
He spent all night staring down at the lights of LA 
Wondering if he could ever go home 

And those hollywood nights 
In those hollywood hills 
It was looking so right 
It was giving him chills 
In those big city nights 
In those high rolling hills 
Above all the lights 
With a passion that kills 

In those hollywood nights 
In those hollywood hills 
She was looking so right 
In her diamonds and frills 
All those big city nights 
In those high rolling hills 
Above all the lights 
She had all of the skills


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm climbing out of the hole that I've been digging.
Throwing out all the blueprints I had drawn up for the safehouse.
I stashed away enough food for forty days
Gallons of water, first aid and propane and some wine to entertain.
I'm always planning for the worst.
I signed my will right after birth, I've got my eulogy rehearsed.
I fall to pieces and get weak in the knees when I think about eternity.
Have I lead astray feeling fate forgot me.
He had the right name, but the wrong street.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don’t wait up
I’ll be walking through the graveyard
And I’m hardly alive
If I try to survive with just a paper heart

And you know you’re not there 
When the wind in your hair goes right through you
And you know that you’re gone
When the sound of a song cannot soothe you
And it’s a difficult burden to bear
When you’re not quite there

Call my name
Maybe if I hear it I’ll remember
‘Cause I’ve forgotten my past
I am only a mask, just a pretender

And you know you’re not there
When the wind in your hair goes right through you
And you know that you’re gone 
When the sound of a song cannot soothe you
And it’s a difficult burden to bear
When you’re not quite there

Oh, we’re nothing but walking spirits
Only shadows, we’re only shadows
Screaming out but no one will hear us
Only shadows, we’re only shadows

And you know you’re not there 
When the wind in your hair goes right through you
And you know that you’re gone
When the sound of a song cannot soothe you
And it’s a difficult burden to bear
When you’re not quite there


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

you say love is a temple
love a higher law
love is a temple
love the higher law
you ask me to enter
but then you make me crawl
and I can't be holding on to what you got
when all you got is hurt


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I come to, still in the chair
As yellow angels step with care
My spinal cord's still sending shocks
But my life's in need of repair
There's got to be more than this
I don't want to just exist as a hollow house for bones
More alone every minute
Is there a place where I can start again?
I've said goodbye so many times in my life
I'm surprised it's still so hard for me
To see that I should start living my life
Or I will die unfulfilled and empty


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Now I know how Joan of Arc felt.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Out on the streets, that's where we'll meet
You make the night, I always cross the line
Tightened our belts, abuse ourselves
Get in our way, we'll put you on your shelf
Another day, some other way
We're gonna go, but then we'll see you again
I've had enough, we've had enough
Cold in vain, she said

(Pre-chorus)

I knew right from the beginning
That you would end up winnin'
I knew right from the start
You'd put an arrow through my heart

(Chorus)

Round and round
With love we'll find a way just give it time
Round and round
What comes around goes around
I'll tell you why

Dig

Lookin' at you, lookin' at me
The way you move, you know it's easy to see
The neon light's on me tonight
I've got a way, we're gonna prove it tonight
Like Romeo to Juliet
Time and time, I'm gonna make you mine
I've had enough, we've had enough
It's all the same, she said

(Pre-chorus)

(Chorus)

Yeah!

Out on the streets, that's where we'll meet
You make the night, I always cross the line
Tightened our belts, abuse ourselves
Get in our way, we'll put you on your shelf

(Chorus)

Round and round
With love we'll find a way just give it time, time, time, time
Round and round
What comes around goes around
I'll tell you why, why, why, why
Round and round


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

But I got an emptiness deep inside
And I've tried but it won't let me go
And I'm not a man who likes to swear
But I've never cared for the sound of being alone

I am, I said
To no one there
And no one heard at all
Not even the chair
I am, I cried
I am, said I
And I am lost, and I can't even say why


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Because the place I fear the most,
is the place I have to go to see the truth.
"It's okay to feel lost, it just means you're alive",
I've told myself a thousand times.
From the ashes we will rise.
It's okay to feel lost, walk through the flames and see,
you're only left with what you need.
We're only here for the journey.
Am I bold enough to be underlined?
Like sand sifting through time, it all falls in line.
Life is a minefield and on one side I'm stuck.
I broke the key on the door I tried to unlock.
I'm never giving up.
Because the things that haunt you are the things you didn't do.
Not what you did.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I woke last night to the sound of thunder
How far off I sat and wondered
Started humming a song from 1962
Ain't it funny how the night moves
When you just don't seem to have as much to lose
Strange how the night moves
With Autumn closing in


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This is the dark age of love


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Imagine there's no Heaven 
It's easy if you try 
No hell below us 
Above us only sky 
Imagine all the people 
Living for today

Imagine there's no countries 
It isn't hard to do 
Nothing to kill or die for 
And no religion too 
Imagine all the people 
Living life in peace

You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possessions 
I wonder if you can 
No need for greed or hunger 
A brotherhood of man 
Imagine all the people 
Sharing all the world

You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will live as one 
_


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yellow strands mingle into red
Warm air blows down upon her soft bed
She licks my face... the feeling spreads

I'm up in Suzes' room, flowers bloomingful
I'm up in Suzes' room, where life goes so soon

She's anything that you can call free
She's everything that she wants to be
She has everything that you could want to see

I'm up in Suzes' room, flowers full in bloom
I'm up in Suzes' room, where time goes so soon

Soon, against the moon
A big sky paints but she calls the tunes
She's cool that way... how I wish it could stay
Forever that way


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

("Hee-haw! Hee-haw! Hee-haw!") 

When you left, the door was 
(slamming!) 
You paused in the doorway 
(slamming!) 
As though a thought stole you away. 
(slamming!) 
I watched the world pull you away. 
(Lock it!) 

So I run into the hall, 
(Lock it!) 
Into the corridor. 
(Lock it!) 
There's a door in the house 
(slamming). 
I hear the lift descending. 
(slamming!) 
I hear it hit the landing, 
(slamming!) 
See the hackles on the cat 
(standing). 

With my key I 
(lock it). 
With my key I 
(lock it up). 
With my key I 
(lock it). 
With my key I 
(lock it up). 

I am the concierge chez-moi, honey. 
Won't letcha in for love, nor money. 
("Let me in!") 
My home, my joy. 
I'm barred and bolted and I 
(Won't let you in). 
(Get out of my house!)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Standing in the rain, with his head hung low
Couldn't get a ticket, it was a sold out show
Heard the roar of the crowd, he could picture the scene
Put his ear to the wall, then like a distant scream
He heard one guitar, just blew him away
He saw stars in his eyes, and the very next day

​


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh Mother, I can feel the soil falling over my head
And as I climb into an empty bed
Oh well. Enough said.
I know it's over - still I cling
I don't know where else I can go
Oh ...
Oh Mother, I can feel the soil falling over my head
See, the sea wants to take me
The knife wants to slit me
Do you think you can help me ?
Sad veiled bride, please be happy
Handsome groom, give her room
Loud, loutish lover, treat her kindly
(Though she needs you
More than she loves you)
And I know it's over - still I cling
I don't know where else I can go
Over and over and over and over
Over and over, la ...
I know it's over
And it never really began
But in my heart it was so real
And you even spoke to me, and said :
"If you're so funny
Then why are you on your own tonight ?
And if you're so clever
Then why are you on your own tonight ?
If you're so very entertaining
Then why are you on your own tonight ?
If you're so very good-looking
Why do you sleep alone tonight ?
I know ...
'Cause tonight is just like any other night
That's why you're on your own tonight
With your triumphs and your charms
While they're in each other's arms..."
It's so easy to laugh
It's so easy to hate
It takes strength to be gentle and kind
Over, over, over, over
It's so easy to laugh
It's so easy to hate
It takes guts to be gentle and kind
Over, over
Love is Natural and Real
But not for you, my love
Not tonight, my love
Love is Natural and Real
But not for such as you and I, my love
Oh Mother, I can feel the soil falling over my head


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> I've gotta stop living like a tornado, uprooting everything that gets too close before its roots get to grow.


THIS

I was born into a landslide
Now my heart's a perfect stone
It's a paperweight for bad ideas
Cause I always fly to close
To the sunshine it will burn my eyes
The sun is burning out my eyes


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> THIS
> 
> I was born into a landslide
> Now my heart's a perfect stone
> ...


Buddy's awesome. The ****ing man.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> Buddy's awesome. The ****ing man.


He's a ****ing lyrical genius. :yes


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

The thing I treasure most in life cannot be taken away
There will never be a reason why I will surrender to your advice
To change myself, I'd rather die
Though they will not understand
I won't make the greatest sacrifice
You can't predict where the outcome lies
You'll never take me alive


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, sing with me, sing for the year 
Sing for the laugh, sing for the tear 
Sing with me, if it's just for today 
Maybe tomorrow, the good Lord will take you away

Dream On Dream On Dream On 
Dream until the dream come true

​


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dance magic dance
jump baby jump


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I am a monster clothed in crimson sleeves and perforated lines where my wrists should be.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

All is quiet on New Year's Day.
A world in white gets underway.
I want to be with you, be with you night and day.
Nothing changes on New Year's Day.
On New Year's Day.

I... will be with you again.
I... will be with you again.

Under a blood-red sky
A crowd has gathered in black and white
Arms entwined, the chosen few
The newspaper says, says
Say it's true, it's true...
And we can break through
Though torn in two
We can be one.

I... I will begin again
I... I will begin again.

Oh, oh. Oh, oh. Oh, oh.
Oh, maybe the time is right.
Oh, maybe tonight.
I will be with you again.
I will be with you again.

And so we are told this is the golden age
And gold is the reason for the wars we wage
Though I want to be with you
Be with you night and day
Nothing changes
On New Year's Day
On New Year's Day
On New Year's Da


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm waiting with my arms up high
My eyes pulled tight to lines of worry
That you won't meet me here tonight
Am I reaching enough?
Am I reaching at nothing?
Am I reaching enough?
Am I reaching at all?
Tonight we will be disappointed together
This sickness for you hands abounding
Like some holy disease
A perfect symphony resounding


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The silence of a falling star
Lights up a purple sky
And as I wonder where you are
I'm so lonesome I could cry


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

She wanted to test her husband.
She knew exactly what to do: 
A pseudonym to fool him. 
She couldn't have made a worse move.

She sent him scented letters, 
And he received them with a strange delight. 
Just like his wife 
But how she was before the tears, 
And how she was before the years flew by, 
And how she was when she was beautiful.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

So I'll find what lies beneath your sick twisted smile
As I lay underneath your cold jaded eyes
Now you turn the tide on me 'cause you're so unkind
I will always be here for the rest of my life


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I gave you these roses now but I left in the thorns
I'd rather hurt someone than hurt myself 
I'll dispose of you like a lighter out of fuel 
I'll lose you somewhere on a dusty shelf


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> So I'll find what lies beneath your sick twisted smile
> As I lay underneath your cold jaded eyes
> Now you turn the tide on me 'cause you're so unkind
> I will always be here for the rest of my life


Awesome song. :yes
Ben Burnley :nw



E93 said:


> I gave you these roses now but I left in the thorns
> I'd rather hurt someone than hurt myself
> I'll dispose of you like a lighter out of fuel
> I'll lose you somewhere on a dusty shelf


:heart Good song. Amazing band. :banana


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

You killed what was left of the good in me.
I'm tired, so let me be broken.
Look down at the mess that's in front of me.
No other words need be spoken.
I've got nobody else to blame though I tried.
Kept all our past mistakes held inside,
I'll live with regret for my whole life.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur. 
Happy kitty, sleepy kitty, purr purr purr.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

TorLin said:


> dance magic dance
> jump baby jump


Labyrinth, David Bowie .

----------------------------------------------------------

"What we are"--by Jewel

I'm driving around town
Kinda bored with the windows rolled down
See a girl on the bus stop bench
Dressed to draw attention

Hoping everyone will stare
If she don't stand out she thinks she'll disappear
Wish I could hold her, tell her, show her
What she wants is already there

A star is a star
It doesn't have to try to shine
Water will fall
A bird just knows how to fly

You don't have to tell a flower how to bloom
Or light how to fill up a room
You already are what you are
And what you are is beautiful

Heard a story the other day
Took place at the local VA
A father talking to his dying son
This was his conversation

"It's not supposed to be like this
You can't go first I can't handle it"
The boy said "Dad now don't you cry,
Remember when I was a child what you used to tell me when I'd ask why?"

(You'd say) Gravity is gravity
It doesn't try to pull you down
Stone is stone
It can't help but hold its ground

The wind just blows, though you can't see
It's everywhere like I'll always be
You already are what you are
And what you are is strong enough

Look in the mirror
Now that's another story to tell
I give love to others
But I give myself hell

I'd have to tell myself
"In every scene there's a perfect plan"
Everything I hoped to be
I already am

A flower is a flower
It doesn't have to try to bloom
And light is light
Just knows how to fill a room

And dark is dark
So the stars have a place to shine
The tide goes out
So it can come back another time

Goodbye makes a love so sweet
And love is love so it can teach us
We already are what we are
And what we are is beautiful

And strong enough
And good enough
And bright enough

_____________________________________________


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

When I die put that bottle in my hand
All these years on earth, it was my only friend
When you dig a hole and gonna bury me
Put that bottle of Jim Beam to rest beside me

All my life I've been living on the run
Hanging out in bars and hotel rooms annoying everyone
Living on the road running from coast to coast
Spending many nights in jail, like a gunman at his post

When I die, you don't have to cry
You don't have to feel no feelings inside


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

If there's a place that I could be
Then I'd be another memory
Can I be the only hope for you?
Because you're the only hope for me
And if we can't find where we belong
We'll have to make it on our own
Face all the pain and take it on
Because the only hope for me is you alone

:heart


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

if u had not have fallen i would not have met u ~angel flying too close to the ground~ i patched up ur broken wings & stayed around awhile trying to keep ur spirits up & ur feet on the ground, so leave me if u need 2 i will still remember ~angel flying too close 2 the ground~willie nelson


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bright light almost blinding, black night still there shining, 
I can't stop, keep on climbing, looking for what I knew. 

Had a friend, she once told me, "You got love, you ain't lonely," 
Now she's gone and left me only looking for what I knew. 

Mmm, I'm telling you now, The greatest thing you ever can do now, 
Is trade a smile with someone who's blue now, It's very easy just... 

Met a man on the roadside crying, without a friend, there's no denying, 
You're incomplete, they'll be no finding looking for what you knew. 

So anytime somebody needs you, don't let them down, although it grieves you, 
Some day you'll need someone like they do, looking for what you knew. 

Mmm, I'm telling you now, The greatest thing you ever can do now, 
Is trade a smile with someone who's blue now, It's very easy just...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Beneath this wave
I just can't take your breath away
You cut me down
You know I'll always be around
So now I wait
I know you'll live another day
Come and take my breath away
Look me straight in the face
Cause you know it's over
Growin' colder
I need something
Leave me next to nothing


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Let's leave no words unspoken.
And save regrets for the broken.
Will you even look back when you think of me?
All I want is a place to call my own.
And mend the hearts of everyone who feels alone.
Whoa
You know to keep your hopes up high and your head down low.
Keep your hopes up high and your head down low.

<3


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

*^^ Nice lyrics! *

This is a song I wrote back in me college days.
I like ta call it 'Hokey Pokey'

Put your left foot in
Your left foot out
Your left foot in
And shake it all about
Do the hokey pokey
And turn yourself around

Now put your right foot in
Your right foot out
Right foot in
Then you shake it all about
And then you do the hokey pokey
Turn yourself around
That's what it's all about, hey

You put your head in
You put your head out
Head in and bang it all about
Do the hokey pokey
Turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

Let's do the hokey pokey
Let's do the hokey pokey
Let's do the hokey pokey
That's what it's all about, yeah

You put your right hand in
Your right hand out
Your right hand in
And shake it all about
You do the hokey pokey
And you turn yourself around

Now put your tongue in
And your tongue out
Tongue in and
You do the hokey pokey
Turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your hair in
Pull your hair out
Your hair in and shake it all about
Do the hokey pokey
And turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

Let's do the hokey pokey
Let's do the hokey pokey
Let's do the hokey pokey
That's what it's all about

You put your shoulders in
You put your shoulders out
You put your shoulders in
And shake them all about
Do the hokey pokey
Turn yourself around
That's what it's all about
{ From: http://www.elyrics.net/read/b/brave-combo-lyrics/the-hokey-pokey-lyrics.html }

Now breathe in, breathe out
Breathe in, breathe out
You do the hokey pokey
Turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your bottom in
Put your bottom out
Put your bottom in
You put your bottom out

Put your bottom in
You put your bottom out
Put your bottom in
You put your bottom out

Put your bottom in
You put your bottom out
Put your bottom in
You put your bottom out

Put your bottom in
You put your bottom out
Do the hokey pokey
That's what it's all about

Hokey pokey
Hokey pokey

Move anything you want
Put anything you want, yeah

Put your stomach in
You put your stomach out
Your stomach in
And wiggle it all about
Do the hokey pokey
Turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

Put your nose in
And your nose out
Nose in and wiggle it all about
And then you do the hokey pokey
Turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

Now put your money in
You put your money out
Money in and throw it all about
Do the hokey pokey
And turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your whole body in
You put your whole body out
Your whole body in
Now shake it all about
Do the hokey pokey
And turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

Let's do the hokey pokey
Let's do the hokey pokey
Let's do the hokey pokey
That's what it's all about

** Legal Disclaimer: This song was NOT written by Dub16, it was really Dub16's Dad who wrote it back in the 1960's*


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> *^^ Nice lyrics! *
> 
> This is a song I wrote back in me college days.
> I like ta call it 'Hokey Pokey'
> ...


:boogie:boogie

:banana


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

favorite song in the world:

She's so high above me - Everclear

She's blood, flesh and bone
No tucks or silicone
She's touch, smell, sight, taste and sound
But somehow I can't believe
That anything should happen
I know where I belong
And nothing's gonna happen

Chorus:
'Cause she's so high
High above me, she's so lovely
She's so high, like Cleopatra, Joan of Arc, or Aphrodite
She's so high, high above me

First class and fancy free
She's high society
She's got the best of everything
What could a guy like me ever really offer?
She's perfect as she can be, why should I even bother?

(Chorus)

She calls to speak to me
I freeze immediately
'Cause what she says sounds so unreal
'Cause somehow I can't believe
That anything should happen
I know where I belong
And nothing's gonna happen

EDIT: apparently it's by Tal Bachman


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^I like that song.

Into your life, into your dreams,
Out of the dark, sunlight again.
You can't explain, you can't explain.

Can You feel it, can you feel it,
Rushin' through your hair,
Rushin' through your head,
Can you feel it, can you feel it,

Don't let nobody tell you, your life is over,
Be every color that you are,
Into the rush now,
You don't have to know how,
Know it all before you try.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

"Lose Yourself"

Look, if you had one shot, or one opportunity
To seize everything you ever wanted-One moment
Would you capture it or just let it slip?

His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy
There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti
He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready to drop bombs,
but he keeps on forgettin what he wrote down,
the whole crowd goes so loud
He opens his mouth, but the words won't come out
He's choking now, everybody's joking now
The clock's run out, time's up over, bloah!
Snap back to reality, Oh there goes gravity
Oh, there goes Rabbit, he choked
He's so mad, but he won't give up that
Easy, no
He won't have it , he knows his whole back's to these ropes
It don't matter, he's dope
He knows that, but he's broke
He's so stagnant that he knows
When he goes back to his mobile home, that's when it's
Back to the lab again yo
This this whole rhapsody
He better go capture this moment and hope it don't pass him

[Hook:]
You better lose yourself in the music, the moment
You own it, you better never let it go
You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to blow
This opportunity comes once in a lifetime yo

The soul's escaping, through this hole that it's gaping
This world is mine for the taking
Make me king, as we move toward a, new world order
A normal life is boring, but superstardom's close to post mortem
It only grows harder, only grows hotter
He blows us all over these hoes is all on him
Coast to coast shows, he's know as the globetrotter
Lonely roads, God only knows
He's grown farther from home, he's no father
He goes home and barely knows his own daughter
But hold your nose 'cause here goes the cold water
His hoes don't want him no more, he's cold product
They moved on to the next schmoe who flows
He nose dove and sold nada
So the soap opera is told and unfolds
I suppose it's old partner but the beat goes on
Da da dum da dum da da

[Hook]

No more games, I'ma change what you call rage
Tear this mother****ing roof off like 2 dogs caged
I was playing in the beginning, the mood all changed
I been chewed up and spit out and booed off stage
But I kept rhyming and stepwritin the next cypher
Best believe somebody's paying the pied piper
All the pain inside amplified by the fact
That I can't get by with my 9 to 5
And I can't provide the right type of life for my family
Cause man, these goddam food stamps don't buy diapers
And it's no movie, there's no Mekhi Phifer, this is my life
And these times are so hard and it's getting even harder
Trying to feed and water my seed, plus
Teeter totter caught up between being a father and a prima donna
Baby mama drama's screaming on and
Too much for me to wanna
Stay in one spot, another day of monotony
Has gotten me to the point, I'm like a snail
I've got to formulate a plot or I end up in jail or shot
Success is my only mother****ing option, failure's not
Mom, I love you, but this trailer's got to go
I cannot grow old in Salem's lot
So here I go is my shot.
Feet fail me not cause maybe the only opportunity that I got

[Hook]

You can do anything you set your mind to, man


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You do it to yourself, you do 
And that's what really hurts 
Is that you do it to yourself 
Just you and no-one else 
You do it to yourself 
You do it to yourself


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

You are creating all the bubbles at night,
I'm chasing round trying to pop them all the time,
You don't need to trust a single word they say,
You are creating all the bubbles at play

There's a girl, there's a girl, there's a girl, there's a girl!
And she's down by the river,
In her own creepy world there's a girl, there's a girl
And she's down by the river
It's time to consider
That baby is a sinner
She'll wash away your sins (wash away your sins)
She'll wash away your sins (wash away your sins)
She'll wash away your sins and go home.

Mon the biff!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh her eyes, her eyes
Make the stars look like they're not shining
Her hair, her hair
Falls perfectly without her trying

She's so beautiful
And I tell her every day

Yeah I know, I know
When I compliment her
She wont believe me
And its so, its so
Sad to think she don't see what I see

But every time she asks me do I look okay
I say

When I see your face
There's not a thing that I would change
Cause you're amazing
Just the way you are
And when you smile,
The whole world stops and stares for awhile
Cause girl you're amazing
Just the way you are

Her nails, her nails
I could kiss them all day if she'd let me
Her laugh, her laugh
She hates but I think its so sexy

She's so beautiful
And I tell her every day

Oh you know, you know, you know
Id never ask you to change
If perfect is what you're searching for
Then just stay the same

So don't even bother asking
If you look okay
You know I say

When I see your face
There's not a thing that I would change
Cause you're amazing
Just the way you are
And when you smile,
The whole world stops and stares for awhile
Cause girl you're amazing
Just the way you are

The way you are
The way you are
Girl you're amazing
Just the way you are

When I see your face
There's not a thing that I would change
Cause you're amazing
Just the way you are
And when you smile,
The whole world stops and stares for awhile
Cause girl you're amazing
Just the way you are


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

he would see faces in movies, on t.v., in magazines, and in books
he thought that some of these faces might be right for him
and that through the years, by keeping an ideal facial structure fixed in his mind
or somewhere in the back of his mind
that he might, by force of will, cause his face to approach those of his ideal
the change would be very subtle
it might take ten years or so
gradually his face would change its' shape
a more hooked nose
wider, thinner lips
beady eyes
a larger forehead

he imagined that this was an ability he shared with most other people
they had also molded their faced according to some ideal
maybe they imagined that their new face would better suit their personality
or maybe they imagined that their personality would be forced to change to fit the new appearance
this is why first impressions are often correct
although some people might have made mistakes
they may have arrived at an appearance that bears no relationship to them
they may have picked an ideal appearance based on some childish whim
or momentary impulse
some may have gotten halfway there, and then changed their minds.

he wonders if he too might have made a similar mistake.


Talking Heads - Seen and Not Seen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...little drops of rain whisper of the pain, tears of loves lost in the days gone by...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

In the beginning I was up front
Nothing to think about, you'd always hear me out
We made a pact to never give up
When everything would change, we'd always stay the same
Something went wrong along the way
You'd come around and there's nothing left to say
It's like we're strangers anyway, what more could you ask of me
It's been a long time coming, but everyones gonna hear me now
If I leave, bet you'll wish I'd stayed
Make you regret all the things you said to me
You know that time can't help us now
If I leave this, if I leave this way.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ground Control to Major Tom
Your circuit’s dead, there’s something wrong
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear....


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh she's my baby, Let me tell you why 
Hey, she drives me crazy, She's the apple of my eye 
'Cause she is my girl, And she can never do wrong 
If I dream too much at night, Somebody please bring me down 

Hey, I love that little lady, I got to be her fool 
Ain't no other like my baby, I can break the golden rule 
'Cause I get down on my knees, Oh, I pray that love won't die 
And if I always try to please, I don't know the reason why, yeah 

If she would come back, only stay with me, oh yeah 
Every little bit, every little bit, every little bit, my love I give to you
Every little bit, every little bit, every little bit, every, every little bit of my love, oh 

I don't have to go by plane 
I ain't gotta go by car 
I don't care just where my darling is 
People I just don't care how far 
I'm gonna crawl 
I'm gonna crawl
I don't care if I got to go back home 
I don't care what I got to stand to her back 
I'm gonna crawl 
I'm gonna crawl
I don't want her to go away
She give me good love 
She give me good love 
She give me good love 
She give me good love
My baby make good love
Yes I love her
I guess I love her
Yes I love her
I'm gonna crawl


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't cry for me argentina
You'll never know dear, how much I love you

You know that I love you boy
hot like mexico, rejoice
at this point I gotta choose
nothing to lose

Say, eh, if you want toooo
but if you don't say what you are thinking you're a 
Li-ar, Li-ar
and I don't take to kindly to iittt

He's climbing in yo windowww, he's snatchin your people up

don't tell me what the poets are doinnn
don't tell me they're anti-social
somehow not anti-social enough



I'm just writing lyrics in my head.... I think it's obvious what all the songs are. That bed intruder song is annoyingly stuck in my head.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

_I am going away for a while_
_But I'll be back_
_Don't try to follow me_
_'Cause I'll return as soon as possible_
_See, I'm trying to find my place_
_But it might not be here where I feel safe_

_We all learn to make mistakes_
_And run from them, from them_
_With no direction_
_We'll run from them, from them_
_With no conviction_

_'Cause I'm just one of those ghosts_
_Travelin' endlessly_
_Don't need no roads_
_In fact, they follow me_
_And we just go in circles_

_Well now I'm told that this is life_
_And pain is just a simple compromise_
_So we can get what we want out of it_

_Would someone care to classify?_
_A broken heart and twisted minds_
_So I can find someone to rely on_
_And run to them, to them_
_Full speed ahead_
_Oh, you are not useless_
_We are just_

_Misguided ghosts_
_Travelin' endlessly_
_The ones we trusted the most_
_Pushed us far away_
_And there's no one road_
_We should not be the same_
_But I'm just a ghost_
_And still they echo me_
_They echo me in circles _

_:heart_


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

What I want is not to want. ~Tori Amos


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

While one who sings with his tongue on fire gargles in the rat race choir,
Bent out of shape from society's pliars, dares not to come up any higher,
but rather get you down in the hole that he's in...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

This has got to be the saddest day of my life
I called you here today for a bit of bad news
I won't be able to see you anymore
Because of my obligations, and the ties that you have
We've been meeting here everyday
And since this is our last day together
I wanna hold you just one more time
When you turn and walk away, don't look back
I wanna remember you just like this
Let's just kiss and say goodbye

I had to meet you here today
There's just so many things to say
Please don't stop me 'til I'm through
This is something I hate to do
We've been meeting here so long
I guess what we done, oh was wrong
Please darlin', don't you cry
Let's just kiss and say goodbye (Goodbye)

Many months have passed us by
(I'm gonna miss you)
I'm gonna miss you, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
I've got ties, and so do you
I just think this is the thing to do
It's gonna hurt me, I can't lie
Maybe you'll meet, you'll meet another guy
Understand me, won't you try, try, try, try, try, try, try
Let's just kiss and say goodbye (Goodbye)

(I'm gonna miss you)
I'm gonna miss you, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
Understand me, won't you try
(I'm gonna miss you)
It's gonna hurt me, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
Take my hankerchief, wipe your eyes
(I'm gonna miss you)
Maybe you'll find, you'll find another guy
(I'm gonna miss you)
Let's kiss and say goodbye, pretty baby
(I'm gonna miss you)
Please, don't you cry
(I'm gonna miss you)
Understand me, won't you try
(I'm gonna miss you)
Let's just kiss
And say goodbye


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It's been a while since I could stand on my own two feet again


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

My mental stability reaches it’s bitter end
And all my senses are coming unglued
Is there any cure for this disease someone called love
Not as long as there are girls like you

Everything she does questions my mental health
It makes me lose control
I just can’t trust myself

If someone can hear me slap some sense into me
But you turn your head and I end up talking to myself
Anxiety has got me strung out and frustrated
So I loose my head or I bang it up against the wall


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

show me
show me
show me 
how you do that trick
the one that makes me scream 
she said
the one that makes me laugh
she said
and threw her arms around my neck

show me how you do it 
and i promise you 
i promise that i'll run away with you
i'll run away with you

spinning on that dizzy edge
i kissed her face and kissed her head
and dreamed of all the different ways i had
to make her glow
why are you so far away?
she said
but won't you ever know that i'm in love with you?
that i'm in love with you?

you
soft and only
you
lost and lonely
you
strange as angels
dancing in the deepest oceans
Twisting in the water
you're just like a dream...
you're just like a dream...

daylight licked me into shape
i must have been asleep for days
and moving lips to breathe her name
i opened up my eyes
and found myself alone 
alone
alone 
above a raging sea
that stole the only girl i loved
and drowned her deep inside of me

you
soft and only
you
lost and lonely
you 
just like heaven


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Another day is ended
And i still can't sleep
Remembering my yesterdays
I begin to weep

If i could have it over
Live my life again
I wouldn't change a single day

I wish that i could turn back the clock
Bring the wheels of time to a stop
Back to the days 
when life was so much better

Lying here in silence
Picture in my hand
Of a boy i still resemble
But i no longer understand

And as the tears run freely
How i realize
They were the best years of my life

I wish that i could turn back the clock
Bring the wheels of time to a stop
Back to the days 
when love was so much better

You might say it's just a case of giving up 
No
But without these memories 
where is the love?
So where is the love?

If i could have it over
Live my life again
I wouldn't change a single day

I wish that i could turn back the clock
Bring the wheels of time to a stop
Back to the days 
when life was so much better

Why can't i turn back the clock?

Bring the wheels of time to a stop

Back to the days

Oh no no

I remember when

Life was so good
I'd go back if i could
Oh i wouldn't change a single day
Don't let the memories slip away
I wouldn't change a single day
Don't let the memories slip away


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I still wish you the best of luck baby and don't go thinking that this was a waste of time. I couldn't forget you if I tried. <3


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

".....but you forgot to dot some i's and cross some t's along the way."


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't get me started on what it means to be alive
You're lying to yourself and then
you still act surprised
cause you're scared
can't come to terms with what you are
the wolf in sheep's clothing will only lead you so far

You'll wait and they'll go
*Cause in the end, we all end up alone*
So just wait, you'll know

Forget everything just tonight
we'll sing like everyone when they're alone
cause I've been waiting for tonight
to sing whoa, whoa

I rely on myself
Just making sure that was clear
I'm not in need of your crutches.
I've faced all my fears
and I won what I knew I could have
Life is not a punch card, make the best of what you have

But don't wait, just go,
and when you find yourself,
please let me know.
It's not too late, just let go

Forget everything just tonight
we'll sing like everyone when they're alone
cause I've been waiting for tonight
to sing whoa, whoa

Let's believe that if we all stand together,
we're a force that can shake the whole world
for once I'm doing something right,
when we sing whoa whoa

In the end it's not about what you have
In the end it's all about where you wanna go
and the roads you take to help you get there
I hope you think that's fair.
Cause you only got one life to lead,
so don't take for granted those little things
those little things. are all that we have.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

you have *no idea*
who i *am*
or what i have _*been through*_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Listen to the girl
As she takes on half the world
Moving up and so alive
In her honey dripping beehive
Beehive
It's good, so good, it's so good
So good

Walking back to you
Is the hardest thing that
I can do
That I can do for you
For you


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Everclear--Wonderful

I close my eyes when it gets too sad 
I think thoughts that I know are bad 
I close my eyes and I count to ten 
Hope its over when I open them 
I want the things that I had before 
Like a Star Wars poster on my bedroom door 
I wish I could count to ten 
Make everything be wonderful again 
I hope my Mom 
And I hope my Dad 
Would figure out why they get so mad 
I hear them scream 
I hear them fight 
They say bad words that make me wanna cry 
I close my eyes when I go to bed 
And I dream of angels that make me smile 
I feel better when I hear them say everything will be wonderful some day 

Chorus 
Promises mean everything 
When you’re little and the worlds so big 
I just don’t understand 
how you can smile with all those tears in your eyes 
and tell me everything is wonderful now 

Please don’t tell me everything is wonderful now 

I go to school and I run and play 
I tell the kids that it’s all ok 
I laugh a lot so my friends won’t know 
When the bell rings that I just don’t wanna go 
I go to my room and I close my eyes 
I make believe that I have a new life 
I don’t believe you when you say 
Everything will be wonderful some day 

Chorus 

No no no no 
I don’t want to hear you tell me everything is wonderful now 
No no no no 
I don’t want to hear you say that I will understand some day 
No no no no 
I don’t want to hear you say that you both have grown in a different way 
No no no no 
I don’t want to meet your friend 
And I don’t want to start over again 
I just want my life to be the same 
Just like it used to be 
Some days I hate everything 
I hate everything 
Everyone and everything 

Please don’t tell me everything is wonderful now… 
Please don’t tell me everything is wonderful now .. 
Please don’t tell me everything is wonderful now .. 

I don’t want to hear you tell me everything is wonderful now…… 

Please don’t tell me everything is wonderful……. 

Everything is wonderful now……. 
Everything is wonderful now…….


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I confess I brought this all on myself
condemmed to suffer alone like there's nobody else
when you're gone it's like a whole part of me's missing
so i'll keep living the lie and just hope that you're listening
*I tried to make us a life here, but our foundation was built on sand.*
No time to run until the damage was done
I never had the upper hand
I play it cool, but it's hard to be.
All my trust is slowly fading inside of me.
Overwhat?
There can't be anymore progress, I know our fate
Only thing that can heal this is time and space.​


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

*If you take it from me*
*Live your life for yourself*
*Cause when it's all said and done*
*You don't have anyone else*​


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Someone go tell the universe we're not concerned
We know that it's out to get us
But we'll never learn
So if you're thinking you just got the best of me
Man, we don't go down that easy


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

We all see life's a big carnival
How do you win if nobody can know?

Raise your voice and hear it ring on high
Music lifts you like a rising tide
I'm a fool but still you make me try
To get my fix from your sweet lullaby

[Chorus]
Girl I stutter
I'm gasping for air
It's you you you you you 
you you you you

Ran me over
I'm trying to catch up
To you you you you you
you you you you
[/chorus]

Oh my make me stutter
Got me twisting my tongue
Got me trippin over words
But the night is so young

Touchin your skin
Makes me want to go "rawr"
You give me a heart attack
Till I need CPR

Make my day
Take me out to the parade
Of your fingers running up
And down and going the wrong way

Up in my face
I hyperventilate
As I kiss your whole body
Just to see how it tastes

Power commanding your army
Crossing the river to get me
Fugitive fugitive blew it
Fugitive fugitive blew it

Put me in chains
Commandeer me
Take me a place no one hears us
Then we get to we get to it
Then we get to we get to it

[Chorus]

When they say 
You can only retreat
Turn up the bass
And you make them believe

Touch the sky and 
Be the end of time

Angels stumble trying
To get behind

You call to action
For the quiet soul

To face the fear
And dare to sing it bold


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

*****s don't trip, they bleed on the tapestry. *****s don't trip, they bleed at the bar.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

You are my center when I spin away
Out of control on videotape


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I feel unhappy 
I feel so sad 
I've lost the best friend 
That I ever had 

She was my woman 
I loved her so 
But it's too late now 
I've let her go 

I'm going through changes 

We shared the years 
We shared each day 
In love together 
We found a way 

But soon the world 
Had its evil way 
My heart was blinded 
Love went astray 

I'm going through changes 

It took so long 
To realize 
And I can still hear 
Her last goodbyes 

Now all my days 
Are filled with tears 
Wish I could go back 
And change these years 

I'm going through changes 

"Changes" "Black Sabeth"


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

"Life is an interesting journey. you never know where it'll take you… you could get the surprise of your life... Sometimes, on the way to where your going, you might think "this is the worst time of my life"... but you know what?.. at the end of the road through all the adversity you could get to where you wanted to be, you remember whatever don't﻿ kill you makes you stronger and all the adversity was worth it."


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pink Floyd Goodbye Cruel World

Goodbye, cruel world 
I'm leaving you today 
Goodbye, goodbye, goodbye 

Goodbye, all you people 
There's nothing you can say 
To make me change my mind 
Goodbye


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I’ve been waiting all day for ya babe 
so won’t you come sit and talk to me 
and tell me how we’re gonna be together always 
hope you know that when this late at night 
I hold on to a pillow tight 
I think ‘bout how you promised me forever 
I never thought that anyone could make me feel this way 
now that you’re here boy all I want is just a chance to say 

get out (leave) right now 
it’s the end of you and me 
it’s too late (now) and I can’t wait for you to be gone 
cause I know about her (move) 
and I wonder (why) how I bought all the lies 
you said that you would treat me right 
but you were just a waste of time (waste of time) 

tell me why you looking so confused 
when I’m the one that didn’t know the truth 
how could you ever be so cold? 
you go behind my back and call my friend 
boy you must’ve fall and bumped your head 
because you left your number on her phone 
so now that after all that you’ve said and done 
maybe I’m the one to blame but 
to think the one that you could be the one 
well it didn’t work out that way 

get out (leave) right now 
it’s the end of you and me 
it’s too late (now) and I can’t wait for you to be gone (you to be gone) 
cause I know about her (move) 
and I wonder (why) how I bought all the lies (all the lies) 
you said that you would treat me right (you said that you) 
but you were just a waste of time (waste of time) 

I wanted you right here with me 
but I have no choice you’ve got to leave 
because my heart is breaking with 
every word I’m saying, I gave up everything I had 
on something that just would not last 
but I refuse to cry 
no tears will fall from these eyes (ohh, ohh) 

get out 

get out (leave) right now 
it’s the end of you and me (you and me) 
it’s too late (now) and I can’t wait for you to be gone (you to be gone) 
cause I know about her (move) 
and I wonder (why) how I bought all the lies (how did I …) 
you said that you would treat me right (you said that you) 
but you were just a waste of time (waste of time) 

get out (leave) right now 
it’s the end of you and me (hey yeah) 
it’s too late (now) and I can’t wait for you to be gone (you to be gone) 
cause I know about her (move) 
and I wonder (why) how I bought all the lies 
you said that you would treat me right (treat me right) 
but you were just a waste of time (waste of time) 

get out (leave) (you and me) 
it’s too late (too late) (now) 

about her (now) (why) 

you said that you would treat me right 
but you were just a waste of time (ohh)


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

If I'm a bad person, you don't like me
Well, I guess I'll make my own way
It's a circle, a mean cycle
I can't excite you anymore
Where's your gavel?
Your jury?
What's my offense this time?
You're not a judge
But if you're gonna judge me
Well, sentence me to another life
Don't wanna hear your sad songs
I don't wanna feel your pain
When you swear it's all my fault
'Cause you know we're not the same, no
We're not the same, no
Oh, we're not the same
Yeah, the friends who stuck together
We wrote our names in blood


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well it's been a long time, long time now
Since I've seen you smile
And I'll gamble away my fright
And I'll gamble away my time
And in a year, a year or so
This will slip into the sea
Well it's been a long time, long time now
Since I've seen you smile


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

If I said what's on my mind 
You'd turn and walk away 
Disappearing way back in your dreams 
It's so hard to be unkind 
So easy just to say 
That everything is just the way it seems 

You look up at me 
And somewhere in your mind you see 
A man I'll never be 

If only I could find a way 
I'd feel like I'm the man you believe I am 
And it gets harder every day for me 
To hide behind this dream you see 
A man I'll never be 

I can't get any stronger 
I can't climb any higher 
You'll never know just how hard I've tried 
Cry a little longer 
And hold a little tighter 
Emotions can't be satisfied 

You look up at me 
And somewhere in your mind you see 
A man I'll never be 

If only I could find a way 
I'd feel like I'm the man you believe I am 
And it gets harder every day for me 
To hide behind this dream you see 
A man I'll never be


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Tonight we drink to youth
And holding fast to truth
(I don't want to lose what I had as a boy.)
My heart still has a beat
But love is now a feat.
(As common as a cold day in LA.)
Sometimes when I'm alone, I wonder
Is there a spell that I am under
Keeping me from seeing the real thing?

Love hurts...
But sometimes it's a good hurt
And it feels like I'm alive.
Love sings,
When it transcends the bad things.
Have a heart and try me,
'cause without love I won't survive.

I'm fettered and abused,
I stand naked and accused
(Should I surface this one man submarine?)
I only want the truth
So tonight we drink to youth!
(I'll never lose what I had as a boy.)
Sometimes when I'm alone I wonder
Is there a spell that I am under
Keeping me from seeing the real thing?

Love hurts...
But sometimes it's a good hurt
And it feels like I'm alive.
Love sings,
When it transcends the bad things.
Have a heart and try me,
'cause without love I won't survive.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Honestly, I'm down like the economy.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

*So when will I learn to break routine
And forget you like a dream
*​*
*


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

But right now -
Everything is turning blue,
And right now -
The sun is trying to kill the moon,
And right now - 
I wish that I could follow you
to the shores of freedom
where no one lives

Freedom 
Run away,
Run away tonight.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

*I'm gonna say this sober so I have no excuse.*
*I need you in my life like my neck needs a noose*
*Just when I thought that it couldn't get much worse*
*I turned around and I saw you there tonight*
*So when will I get a break from life*​


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm frantic
So load me up
Whatever puts me all the way out


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Back door craked, we don't need a key
We get in for free, no VIP sleaze
Drink the kool aid follow my lead
Now you're one of us you're comin' with me
It's time to kill the lights and shut the DJ down
This place is bout to
Tonight we're taking over no ones getting out

This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to

Now what? What? We're taking control
We get what we want we do what you don't
Dirt and glitter cover the floor
We're pretty and sick, we're young and we're bored
It's time to lose your mind and let the crazy out
This place about to
Tonight we're taking names cause we don't mess around

This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to

Go insane go insane
Throw some glitter, make it rain on em
Let me see them hands let me let me see them hands
Go insane go insane
Throw some glitter, make it rain on em
Let me see them hands let me let me see them hands
Come on

We are taking over, get used to it, ok?

This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to blow
blooooooooooow
This place about to blow


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

In my dream I'm often running
To the place that's out of view
Of every kind of memory
With strings that tie to you


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The first time ever I saw your face,
I thought the sun rose in your eyes.
And the moon and stars were the gifts you gave,
To the dark and the endless sky, my love.
And the first time ever I kissed your mouth,
I felt the earth move through my hands.
Like the trembling heart of a captive bird
That was there at my command.

And the first time ever I lay with you,
I felt your heart so close to mine.
And I know our joy would fill the earth,
And last till the end of time, my love.

The first time ever I saw your face.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

You took your coat off
And stood in the rain
You were always crazy like that


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Come on, come on, come on
Come on now touch me, baby
Can't you see that I am not afraid?
What was that promise that you made?
Why won't you tell me what she said?
What was that promise that you made?

Now, I'm gonna love you
Till the heavens stop the rain
I'm gonna love you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and I


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

This is the springtime of my loving - the second season I am to know 
You are the sunlight in my growing - so little warmth I've felt before. 
It isn't hard to feel me glowing - I watched the fire that grew so low.

It is the summer of my smiles - flee from me Keepers of the Gloom. 
Speak to me only with your eyes. It is to you I give this tune. 
Ain't so hard to recognize - These things are clear to all from 
Time to time.

Talk Talk - I've felt the coldness of my winter 
I never thought it would ever go. I cursed the gloom that set upon us... 
But I know that I love you so

These are the seasons of emotion and like the winds they rise and fall 
This is the wonder of devotion - I see the torch we all must hold. 
This is the mystery of the quotient - Upon us all a little rain must fall​​


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You want the good life ( U can have it all ) 
House on the Hill baby ( U can have it all )

Do you want a late night ? Free to put you fast asleep 
you got the green light ( U can have it all )

You want the fast car ? ( U can have it all ) 
I'll book the 5 star ( U can have it all )

Buying you an island, just can't deny it 
So go ahead girl( U can have it all ) ​


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

Hammer down, heaven bound
Hammer down, heaven bound 

I saw the light on the old grey town
Sometimes I forget that I’ve always been sick
And I don’t have the will to keep fighting

Hammer down, heaven bound
Hammer down, heaven bound 
Hammer down, heaven bound 
Hammer down, heaven bound 

When it’s been my ghost and the empty road
I’ll think the stars are just the neon lights
Shining through the dance floor 
Shining through the dance floor 
Of heaven on a Saturday night
And I saw the light
I saw the light
Hammer down, heaven bound
Hammer down, heaven bound


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

If I cut off your arms and I cut off your legs would you still love me anyway?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

"Girl you make me wanna get you pregnant

Knock you up, pregnant, Knock you up

I met this girl in the club with an unbelievable booty
Sweetest girl in the world and I mean it and on top of that shes a cutie

Now put that girl in my kitchen"

Greatest love song of all time.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Caturday in the park
I think it was the Fourth of July
Caturday in the park
I think it was the Fourth of July
People dancing, people laughing
A man selling ice cream
Singing Italian songs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It's every day :yay


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

And I don't know why
I don't know why
I fight for you this way
Fight for you this way
Fight for you this way


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not even angry.
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart.
And killed me.
And tore me to pieces.
And threw every piece into a fire.
As they burned it hurt because I was so happy for you!
Now these points of data make a beautiful line.
And we're out of beta.
We're releasing on time.
So I'm GLaD. I got burned.
Think of all the things we learned
for the people who are still alive.



mmmmm. Cake


----------



## SheelaNaGig (Jan 24, 2011)

When I used to go out I would know everyone that I saw 
Now I go out alone if I go out at all 

​


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

I was tuning in the shine on the light night dial
Doing anything my radio advised
With every one of those late night stations
Playing songs bringing tears to my eyes
I was seriously thinking about hiding the receiver
When the switch broke 'cause it's old
They're saying things that I can hardly believe
They really think we're getting out of control

Radio is a sound salvation
Radio is cleaning up the nation
They say you better listen to the voice of reason
But they don't give you any choice 'cause they think that it's treason
So you had better do as you are told
You better listen to the radio

I wanna bite the hand that feeds me
I wanna bite that hand so badly
I want to make them wish they'd never seen me

Some of my friends sit around every evening
And they worry about the times ahead
But everybody else is overwhelmed by indifference
And the promise of an early bed
You either shut up or get cut up, they don't wanna hear about it
It's only inches on the reel-to-reel
And the radio is in the hands of such a lot of fools
Tryin' to anaesthetise the way that you feel

Radio is a sound salvation
Radio is cleaning up the nation
They say you better listen to the voice of reason
But they don't give you any choice 'cause they think that it's treason
So you had better do as you are told
You better listen to the radio

Wonderful radio
Marvelous radio
Wonderful radio
Radio, radio

Elvis Costello, Radio Radio


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Heat seeking ghost of sex
Don't pay attention to my mild case of blow tourettes 
Whaaaat
I probably place a bet, took your missing tooth 
There’s no people left in line for your kissing booth 
I always knew all of the things that you thought you think
Twice times I’ll probably tell you that your gods a geek
Point and glide till your ostracized 
Then pile patents on my beak cause right now its innovation week


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

All the things I'll never see
All the things I'll never be
All there is that's left for me
Is here in this eternity
Of isolation

The cavalcade, the jamboree
Of life I thought was meant for me
I never dreamed that it would be
Replaced by this eternity
Of isolation.

All the things I'll never see
All the things I'll never be
All my hopes are memory
All there is that's left for me
Is isolation. 

Isolation - Howard Moon


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Why must I feel this way
Just make this go away
Just one more peaceful day


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm finding new ways to make the same mistakes.
Putting my dreams on to paper and then folding them into planes
Then I let them go because when in Rome
I set fire to what I love the most
I just want to feel alive


I ****ing love Senses Fail :banana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

You can bet all day but I can't be bought


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

If you want somethin', don't ask for nothin'
if you want nothin', don't ask for somethin'!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

There's a hero,
If you look inside your heart,
You don't have to be afraid of what you are,
There's an answer,
If you reach into your soul,
And the sorrow that you know will melt away.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

World turns black and white
Pictures in an empty room
Your love starts fallin' down
Better change your tune
Yeah, you reach for the golden ring
Reach for the sky
Baby, just spread your wings


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

And now I'm grown and I look like you
Who'd ever know - how I turned out
But, I'm grown, and I look like you
I look like someone I never knew..
~ Disney after Dark, Something Good Lyrics


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

"I see you... in a velvet robe
I feel you... from across the wave
I hear you... calling me

No more room when the Ark is full
And it seems like every path
leads down to nowhere
Well, what can I say?
From now on no easy way
And for some of us
there ain't no way at all

Deep waters... calling men, calling women
Calling. Calling!"

- The Black League "Deep Waters"


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You'll take my life but I'll take yours too
You'll fire your musket but I'll run you through
So when you're waiting for the next attack
You'd better stand there's no turning back.

The Bugle sounds and the charge begins
But on this battlefield no one wins
The smell of acrid smoke and horses breath
As I plunge on into certain death.

The horse he sweats with fear we break to run
The mighty roar of the Russian guns
And as we race towards the human wall
The screams of pain as my comrades fall.

We hurdle bodies that lay on the ground
And the Russians fire another round
We get so near yet so far away
We won't live to fight another day.

We get so close near enough to fight
When a Russian gets me in his sights
He pulls the trigger and I feel the blow
A burst of rounds take my horse below.

And as I lay there gazing at the sky
My body's numb and my throat is dry
And as I lay forgotten and alone
Without a tear I draw my parting groan.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I would say I'm sorry
If I thought that it would change your mind
But I know that this time
I have said too much
Been too unkind

I tried to laugh about it,
Cover it all up with lies
I tried to laugh about it
Hiding the tears in my eyes

Cause boys don't cry
Boys don't cry

I would break down at your feet
And beg forgiveness,
Plead with you
But I know that it's too late
And now there's nothing I can do

So I tried to laugh about it
Cover it all up with lies
I tried to laugh about it
Hiding the tears in my eyes

Cause boys don't cry
Boys don't cry


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

*Every street in this city is the same to me
Everyones got a place to be 
But there's no room for me
Am I to blame when the guilt and the shame
Hang over me
Like a dark cloud that chases you down
In the pouring rain
It's so hard to find someone who cares about you
But it's easy enough to find someone who
Looks down on you

*​*
*


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

let me tell ya'll what it's like
being male, middle class and white
it's a *****, if you don't believe
listen up to my new cd
sham on

i got sh!t running through my brain
so intense that i can't explain
all alone in my white boy pain
shake your booty while the band complains

i'm rocking the suburbs
just like michael jackson did
i'm rocking the suburbs
except that he was talented
i'm rocking the suburbs
i take the checks and face the facts
that some producer with computers
mixes all my sh1tty tracks

i'm pissed off but i'm too polite
when people break in the mcdonalds line
mom and dad you made me so uptight
i'm gonna cuss on the mic tonight
i don't know how much i can take
girl give me something i can break

i'm rocking the suburbs
just like quiet riot did
i'm rocking the suburbs
except that they were talented
i'm rocking the suburbs
i take the checks and face the facts
that some producer with computers
mixes all my sh1tty tracks

ya'll don't know what it's like
being male, middle class and white
ya'll don't know what it's like
being male, middle class and white
ya'll don't know what it's like
being male, middle class and white
it gets me real pissed off and it makes me wanna say
FuuuuuuuuuuuK

just like jon bon jovi did
i'm rocking the suburbs
except that he was talented
i'm rocking the suburbs
i take the checks and face the facts
that some producer with computers
mixes all my sh1tty tracks these days


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

_Here's the day you hoped would never come
Don't feed me violence, just run with me
Through rows of speeding cars
The paper cuts, the cheating lovers
The coffee's never strong enough
I know you think it's more than just bad luck_


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Safe in the light that surrounds me
Free of the fear and the pain
My questioning mind
Has helped me to find
The meaning in my life again
Victoria's real
I finally feel
At peace with the girl in my dreams
And now that I'm here
It's perfectly clear
I found out what all of this means


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw you in your car 
You were on your way to Hollywood 
So you could become beautiful somewhere else 
And I never thought a small town girl like you 
Could pass Wisconsin views
I'll give you a card, if I get around to it
But I'm sure you're getting sick of it and I know 
You're gonna benefit from every little bit of attention 
*Get over yourself *
That's what I said before 
I saw you on the t.v screen, you always look amazing 
And I'll find you on the cover of every magazine 
And I know i know today my small town celebrity will make this okay
You've gotten pretty far; 
You're a model, you're an actress, you're an idol, 
And your head isn't getting any smaller
You never want to talk to me anymore I wish it was like it was before

I dedicate this song to the girls in my town. All of them.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

*Somehow I found a way to get lost in you*
*Let me inside let me get close to you*
*Change your mind*
*I'll get lost if you want me to*
*Somehow I found a way to get lost in you*
*In you*
*The pain of it all*
*The rise and the fall*
*I see it all in you*
*Now every day I find myself saying*
*I want to get lost in you*
*I'm nothing without you*​


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I can walk through the world
Like I'm not really here


----------



## italkofdreams (Jan 29, 2011)

He's climin in your windows, he's snatchin your people up, tryin to rape'em, so ya'll need to hide your kidz, hide your wife, hide your kidz, hide your wife, and hide your husbandz cuz they're rapin everybody out here.......we gonn find you......run and tell that, run and tell that!!! ......this makes me smile


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

italkofdreams said:


> He's climin in your windows, he's snatchin your people up, tryin to rape'em, so ya'll need to hide your kidz, hide your wife, hide your kidz, hide your wife, and hide your husbandz cuz they're rapin everybody out here.......we gonn find you......run and tell that, run and tell that!!! ......this makes me smile


:high5


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I want to be master of my own 
Emotions with a fire that fills me 
But I don't understand myself and I don't know 
I don't know what my heart is anymore 

I don't want to be standing in this war 
Through pity and responsibility 
So come into my life with your violence and pain 
'Cause I feel the dance of a love I've never known 

Take ahold of my life 
Make it into one that I want it to be 
Make a whole of my life 
Make my faces one that I want you to see 

I can't stand to see confusion in your eyes 
When I drift away sometimes 
Could I ever be more faithless in my life 
For all the hope I've found in these days 

It's always frightened me 
How some things lose their meaning 
How some things change direction with the breeze 
Don't ask me where I am 
I am trying to come home 
But I can't keep myself from drifting 

Take ahold of my life 
Make it into one that I want it to be 
Make a whole of my life 
Make my faces one that I want you to see 

Sometimes it makes me feel 
Feelings which I never hoped to find 
Sometimes it makes me feel 
Like I'm living out of time 

Sometimes it makes me feel 
Feelings which I never hoped to find 
Sometimes it makes me feel 
Like I'm living out of time


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

"Coz i have nuthin' to live for
And look like nuthin's gonna come my way...

Look like nothings gonna change
Everything still remains the same
I can't do what ten people tell me to do
So i guess i'll remain the same

Sittin here restin' my bones
And this loneliness won't leave me alone ..."


"Do you still feel the pain of the scars that won't heal
Your eyes have died, but you see more than I"


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

**** you
And **** her too


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

*I can't go on like this.
The lifeboats are leaving with or without me.
What's the point of falling in love
if I don't love myself?
What's the point of being alive
if all I want is out? 
*​


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

All by myself 
Don't wanna be all by myself anymore 
All by myself 
Don't wanna live all by myself anymore


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Give me a break, I'm melting away.
You're so dangerous.
Or is it too late?
Gotta know what's on your mind.
I'm outta control cause you want it all.
You're so dangerous.
My biggest mistake, I'm blinded by your eyes.
Dangerous.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

U made it clear to me (you wasn't down for me),
(Love made me blind, baby) but now I see,
(you had things up your sleeve, dont even lie to me) I even heard it from your family,


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

*Well, maybe I know somewhere
Deep in my soul
That love never lasts
And we've got to find other ways
To make it alone
Or keep a straight face
And I've always lived like this
Keeping a comfortable distance
And up until now, I had sworn to myself
That I'm content with loneliness
Because none of it was ever worth the risk
*​


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm gonna break out of the city
Leave the people here behind
Searching for adventure
It's the kind of life to find
Tired of doing day jobs
With no thanks for what I do
I know I must be someone
Now I'm gonna find out who

Why don't you ask them what they expect from you ?
Why don't you tell them what you're gonna do
You get so lonely, maybe it's better that way
It ain't you only, you got something to say
Do anything you wanna do
Do anything you wanna do

I don't need no politicians to tell me things I shouldn't be
Neither no opticians to tell me what I oughta see
No-one tells you nothing even when you know they know
They tell you what you should be
They don't like to see you grow

Why don't you ask them what they expect from you ?
Why don't you tell them what you're gonna do
You get so lonely, maybe it's better that way
It ain't you only, you got something to say
Do anything you wanna do
Do anything you wanna do


I'm gonna break out of the city
Leave the people here behind
Searching for adventure
It's the kind of life to find
Tired of doing day jobs
With no thanks for what I do
I know I must be someone
Now I'm gonna find out who

Why don't you ask them what they expect from you ?
Why don't you tell them what you're gonna do
You get so lonely, maybe it's better that way
It'ain't you only, you got something to say
Do anything you wanna do
Do anything you wanna do
Do anything you wanna do

Eddie and the Hot Rods, 1977


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's been so long
Since I seen her face
You said she's doing fine

I still recall
A sad cafe
How it hurts so bad to see her cry

I didn't want to say goodbye

Send her my love
memories remain
send her my love

roses never fade

send her my love

the same hotel
the same old room
I'm on the road again

She needed so much more
Than I could give

We knew our love could not pretend

Broken hearts can always mend

Send her my love
memories remain
send her my love

roses never fade

send her my love

calling out her name I'm dreaming
Reflections of her face I'm seeing

There's a voice that keeps on haunting me

send her send her my love

roses never mend

memories remain

send her send her my love


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

If you wanna get with me
There’s some things you gotta know
I like my beats fast
And my bass down low
Ba-ba-bass, bass, bass down low
Bass, bass, bass down low

haha these r like.. the most meaningless lyrics on this page


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Sure is nice to see you,
You look good these days.
But talking's not so easy,
I wish I had more to say.

And you turn away and I wonder,
Was it something I said?
And what can I do to make this change?


----------



## unhappy clown (Jan 29, 2011)

"They say that life's a carousel
Spinning fast, you've got to ride it well
The world is full of kings and queens
Who blind your eyes and steal your dreams
It's heaven and hell, oh well"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you believe in love at first sight
It's an illusion, I don't care
Do you believe I can make you feel better
Too much confusion, come on over here​


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you worry that you're not liked 
How long till you break 
You're happy cause you smile 
But how much can you fake 
An ordinary boy an ordinary name 
But ordinary's just not good enough today


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

When I woke up, the rain was pourin' down 
There were people standing all around 
Something warm rollin' through my eyes 
But somehow I found my baby that night 
I lifted her head, she looked at me and said 
"Hold me darling just a little while." 
I held her close, I kissed her our last kiss 
I found the love that I knew I would miss 
But now she's gone, even though I hold her tight 
I lost my love, my life that night.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

It's breakfast time
Try to wear your breakfast clothes
Or make a rope kit tied on your breakfast door
Could I mow down these 62 sidewalk crows?
Made trades with the cats on tap 
Got a lung drunk punch luck tight shut litmus test
Drum son I'm on the gun for you
Smoke weed called christmas glue
Sittin in a pew


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

The dreams in which I'm dying,
Are the best I've ever had.


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

_So this is the life they talked about
This is the I can't live without
When the real world crashes down
Oh if they could see me now
When all the dreams are all your own
Turn to nightmares all alone
It hits you right between the eyes
This is the life
_


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Let's paint you a pretty face


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Open your parachute and grab your gun
Falling down like an omen, a setting sun
Read the part and return at five
It's a hell of a role if you can keep it alive
But I don't care if I **** up

I'm going on a date with a rich white lady
Ain't life great?
Give me one good reason not to do it
(Because I love you)
So do it
This is the place where time reverses
Dead men talk to all the pretty nurses
Instruments shine on a silver tray
Don't let me get carried away
Don't let me get carried away
Don't let me be carried away


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

You're a star but you haven't been turned on 
Think you can shine this way
This way the whole way to the top 
Are you sure it's what you want? 
Call it luck
Call it too much


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
And you are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought I'd something more to say


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I gotta keep walking to someone I love
This empty heart's in jeopardy
Living without you
It seems I keep falling for someone somewhere
One single hope someone real
Keeps me hangin' on

Now I really don't mind that it's been so long
If somewhere in this world you exist 

And it really won't seem like it's been so sad
Just as long as I know I've been missed

Time is on my side
Cause somehow I know you're there
Baby I'm talking about someone like you

I love you in my loneliness
And it keeps me walking on

I've gotta keep walking to someone I love

My faith in your reality keeps me hangin' on

Yes I know how much you love me
but can't you realize I'd cause you just pain
cause men like me capricious and free

live life alone and confused
yet loving whoever they choose

yes I know how much you need me
but I just patronize with this affair
cause all my life I've needed to be
a man with a mind full of craves
living to learn from each phase

love me now while I'm here
loves you this man
take me as I am
the storm in your life

And hear me out I've something to say
love is a moment in time
and now that it's yours and it's mine
love me now while i'm here
loves you this man

take me as I am
the storm in your life


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm so tired I don't know what to do
I'm so tired my mind is set on you
I wonder should I call you but I know what you would do

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
for a little peace of mind


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you gonna take me home tonight 
Ah down beside that red firelight 
Are you gonna let it all hang out 
Fat bottomed girls 
You make the rockin' world go round 
Hey 
I was just a skinny lad 
Never knew no good from bad 
But I knew love before I left my nursery, huh 
Left alone with big fat fanny 
She was such a naughty nanny 
Heap big woman you made a bad boy out of me

​


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey get me outta this some way
You know it feels so inhibited


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

He floated back down 'cause he wanted to share
His key to the locks on the chains he saw everywhere
But first he was stripped and then he was stabbed
By faceless men, well, ****ers
He still stands

And he still gives his love, he just gives it away
The love he receives is the love that is saved
And sometimes is seen a strange spot in the sky
A human being that was given to fly

​


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

My tendency 
For dependency
Is offending me
It's upending me

I'm pretending see
To be strong and free
From my dependency
It's warping me

So much love
So rare to dare
Afraid of
Ever being there

Take me home
I need repair
Take me please
To anywhere

Night craving
Sends me crawling
Beg for mercy 
Does it show

A vacancy
That's full of holes
Hold me please
I'm feeling cold


rhcp


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Take all your problems And rip 'em apart, 
Carry them off in a shopping cart, 
And another thing you should've known from the start, 
The problems in hand are lighter than at heart, 
Be like the squirrel girl, be like the squirrel, 
Give it a whirl girl, be like the squirrel, 
And another thing you have to know in this world, 
Cut up your hair, straighten your curls, 
Well, your problems hide in your curls.

​


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

_Now I'm trying to be assertive, I'm making plans
Going to rise to the occasion, yeah
Meet all their demands
But all I do is just lay in bed and hide under the covers

Yeah, I know I should be brave
But I'm just too afraid of all this change

And it's too hard to focus through all this doubt
I keep making these to-do lists 
But nothing gets crossed out
Working on the record seems pointless now
When the world ends, who's gonna hear it?_


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing's absolutely definite, until it's absolutely definitely gone...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw you this morning,
You were moving so fast.
Can't seem to loosen my grip,
On the past.
And I miss you so much,
There's no one in sight.
And we're still making love,
In my secret life.

I smile when I'm angry.
I cheat and I lie.
I do what I have to do,
To get by.
But I know what is wrong,
And I know what is right.
And I'd die for the truth,
In my secret life.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I want you to know
That you don't need me anymore
I want you to know
You don't need anyone, anything at all

Who's to say where the wind will take you
Who's to say what it is will break you
I don't know which way the wind will blow
Who's to know when the time has come around
Don't wanna see you cry
I know that this is not goodbye


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Is it worth it
Can you even hear me
Standing with your spotlight on me
Not enough to feed the hungry
Im tired and Ive felt it for a while now
In this sea of lonely
The taste of ink is getting old
Its 4 o'clock in the ****ing morning
Each day gets more and more like the last day
Still I can see it comin
while im standin in the river drownin
This could be my chance to break out
This could be my chance to say goodbye 
At last its finally over
Couldnt take this town much longer
Half dead wasnt what I planned to be
Now I'm ready to be free


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

If you twist and turn away
If you tear yourself in two again
If I could, yes I would
If I could, I would
Let it go
Surrender
Dislocate
If I could throw this
Lifeless lifeline to the wind
Leave this heart of clay
See you break, break away
Into the night
Through the rain
Into the half-light
Through the flame

If I could through myself
Set your spirit free
I'd lead your heart away
See you break, break away
Into the light
And to the day


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty SA relevant this one!!

"I don't really know
If I care what is normal
And I'm not really sure
If the pills I've been taking are helping

I've wasted my life
And I'm hurting inside
I don't really know
And I'm not really sure...

Sullen and bored the kids stay
And in this way wish away each day
Stoned in the mall the kids play
And in this way wish away each day"


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Well nothing feels real anymore
I'm not taking my time anymore
To show you how I feel
To show you who I am
Cause it's locked away


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Scar tissue that I wish you saw
Sarcastic mister know it all
Close your eyes and I'll kiss you 'cause
With the birds I'll share
With the birds I'll share
This lonely view
With the birds I'll share
This lonely view


----------



## marionette23 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not perfect, but I keep trying 
Cause that's what I said I would do from the start 
I'm not alive if I'm lonely, so please don't leave 
Was it something I said or just my personality?


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm beautiful in my way, 
'Cause God makes no mistakes 
I'm on the right track, baby 
I was born this way 

Don't hide yourself in regret, 
Just love yourself and you're set 
I'm on the right track, baby 
I was born this way 

Ooo, there ain't no other way 
Baby, I was born this way


----------



## joinvert (Feb 12, 2011)

Standing on the moon
Where talk is cheap and vision true
Standing on the moon
But I would rather be with you
Somewhere in San Francisco
On a back porch in July
Just looking up to heaven
At this crescent in the sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It all comes back to me
My past sins revealed
Until now I haven't seen
What huge mistake I did

She comes to me in my all dreams
Feeding anger with my screams

It all comes back to me
Bursting through my chest
Ripping my warm heart out
Appearing like a dream

She comes to me in my all dreams
Feeding anger with my screams


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It's been seven hours and fifteen days
since you took your love away
I go out every night and sleep all day
since you took your love away
since you've been gone I can do whatever I want
I can see whomever I choose
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant
but nothing
I said nothing can take away these blues


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Cupid hath pulled back his sweetheart's bow
To cast divine arrows into her soul
To grab her attention swift and quick
Or morrow the marrow of her bones be thick
With turpentine kisses and mistaken blows 

See the devil may do as the devil may care
He loves none sweeter as sweeter the dare
Her mouth the mischief he doth seek
Her heart the captive of which he speaks
So note all ye lovers in love with the sound
Your world be shattered with nary a note
Of one cupids arrow under your coat

And in the land of star crossed lovers
And barren hearted wanderers
Forever lost in forsaken missives and satan's pull
We seek the unseekable and we speak the unspeakable
Our hopes dead gathering dust to dust
In faith, in compassion, and in love


----------



## marionette23 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't wanna be like Cinderella
Sittin' in a dark old dusty cellar
Waiting for somebody, to come and set me free
I don't wanna be like Snow White waiting
For a handsome prince to come and save me
On a horse of white, unless we're riding side by side
Don't want to depend on no one else
I'd rather rescue myself


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't believe it's over
I watched the whole thing fall
And I never saw the writing that was on the wall
If I'd only knew
The days were slipping past
That the good things never last
That you were crying


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Another summer day
Is come and gone away
In Paris and Rome
But I wanna go home
Mmmmmmmm

Maybe surrounded by
A million people I
Still feel all alone
I just wanna go home
Oh I miss you, you know

And I’ve been keeping all the letters that I wrote to you
Each one a line or two
“I’m fine baby, how are you?”
Well I would send them but I know that it’s just not enough
My words were cold and flat
And you deserve more than that

Another aerorplane
Another sunny place
I’m lucky I know
But I wanna go home
Mmmm, I’ve got to go home

Let me go home
I’m just too far from where you are
I wanna come home

And I feel just like I’m living someone else’s life
It’s like I just stepped outside
When everything was going right
And I know just why you could not
Come along with me
But this was not your dream
But you always believe in me

Another winter day has come
And gone away
And even Paris and Rome
And I wanna go home
Let me go home

And I’m surrounded by
A million people I
Still feel alone
Oh, let go home
Oh, I miss you, you know

Let me go home
I’ve had my run
Baby, I’m done
I gotta go home
Let me go home
It will all right
I’ll be home tonight
I’m coming back home


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

its n everyday battle playin the farmer bringin cash in like my cattle providin my herd with waters n herbs to protect our bones from snap n crackle. Bones gotta stay strong to protect our home then came a blessin that sang a song, it forgave our wrongs, wealth came along giving familia the strength to rejoice among.

they stayin strong nother lesson what you do in the glory of Christ will make things betta, but in me somethings going on,

- 


body age fasta then years it appears to be a calling putn me where I belong very soon ill be gone the tears baffle my dome my heart talkn to my brain because something went wrong.
the days are longer my time is short got love for my family but its time to deport.

Now that im gone free from my ties betta then livin round deciet an lies outta this life of catastrophic malfunctions i hope my wings are for me to rise. Trembling thoughts my mind must battle am i going to hell? praying im not riding- 

-


- downhill on the saddle anxiety through the roof mind fragile so much faith in Jesus relax me idle waitin to check in the aisle....

soz if trip post is a crime my mobile word room kept running out.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

take a chance you stupid h*


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Sprawling on the fringes of the city
In geometric order
An insulated border
In between the bright lights
And the far unlit unknown

Growing up it all seems so one-sided
Opinions all provided
The future pre-decided
Detached and subdivided
In the mass production zone
Nowhere is the dreamer or the misfit so alone

_[Chorus:]_
(Subdivisions)
In the high school halls
In the shopping malls
Conform or be cast out
(Subdivisions)
In the basement bars
In the backs of cars
Be cool or be cast out
Any escape might help to smooth the unattractive truth
But the suburbs have no charms to soothe the restless dreams of youth

Drawn like moths we drift into the city
The timeless old attraction
Cruising for the action
Lit up like a firefly
Just to feel the living night

Some will sell their dreams for small desires
Or lose the race to rats
Get caught in ticking traps
And start to dream of somewhere
To relax their restless flight
Somewhere out of a memory of lighted streets on quiet nights...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Love seeketh not itself to please.
Nor for Itself hath any care;
But for another gives its ease.
And builds a Heaven in Hell's despair.

So sung a little Clod of Clay,
Trodden with the cattle's feet;
But a Pebble of the brook.
Warbled out these metres meet.

Love seeketh only Self to please,
To bind another to its delight;
Joys in another's loss of ease.
And builds a hell in heaven's despite.


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

So I backed down, wrapped myself up in a sheet
and I must have looked like a ghost 'cause something frightened me
and since then I've been so good at vanishing.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I, I wish you could swim like the dolphins, like dolphins can swim
Though nothing, nothing will keep us together
We can beat them forever and ever
Oh we can be heroes just for one day

I, I will be king
And you, you will be queen
Though nothing will drive us away
We could be heroes just for one day
We can be us just for one day

I, I can remember (I remember) standing by the wall (by the wall)
And the guns shot up over our heads (over our heads)
And we kissed as though nothing could fall (nothing could fall)
And the shame was on the other side
Oh we can beat them forever and ever
Then we can be heroes
Just for one day

We can be heroes
We can be heroes
We can be heroes just for one day


----------



## Ashhh (Feb 20, 2011)

That secret that you know
that you don't know how to tell
It ****s with your honour
and it teases your head
But you know that it's good girl
because it's running you red

Then the snow starting falling
we were stuck out in your car
You were rubbing both my hands
chewing on a candy bar

You said ain't it just like the present
to be showing up like this
As the moon waned to crescent
we started to kiss

And I said I know it well

That secret that we know
that we don't know how to tell
I'm in love with your honour
I'm in love with your cheeks
What's that noise up the stairs, girl?
Is it christmas morning creaks?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

And sometimes when you're on 
You're really f' king on 
And your friends they sing along 
And they love you 
But the lows are so extreme 
That the good seems f' king cheap 
And it teases you for weeks in its absence 

But you'll fight and you'll make it through
You'll fake it if you have to
And you'll show up for work with a smile 
And you'll be better 
And you'll be smarter 
And more grown up 
And a better daughter or son 
And a real good friend 
And you'll be awake 
You'll be alert 
You'll be positive though it hurts 
And you'll laugh and embrace all your friends 
And you'll be a real good listener 
You'll be honest 
You'll be brave 
You'll be handsome and you'll be beautiful 
You'll be happy


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Take both my feet,
Tie them, throw me over.
Will I still float?
Will my heart sing?
Why have I held on so long?
I still don't know.

And it's not like I have anyone to show,
I do, I want to.
These arms, this heart, these eyes, have seen,
Almost everything,
But not you. But not you.
But I want to.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

There is no pain like that of desire
Is there no difference between women and fire?
One burns the spirit
The other the flesh
Is sex worth the price of certain death?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I have walked these streets so long
There ain't nothing right
There ain't nothing wrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can’t seem to go anywhere
I lost my job, I cut my hair
I’m still the same

I can’t seem to do anything
That doesn’t cause me suffering
That’s just my pain

So Help me! Help me!
Help me! Help me!

Everybody laughs at me
I fall asleep in class you see
I’ve no interest

I haven’t got the time of day
To say the things I need to say
I’m so suppressed

So Help me! Help me!
Help me! Help me!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

One pill will get me through the day
But I take two anyway
When I take three pills the song begins to play
One that won't go away.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know where I'm goin 
but I sure know where I've been 
hanging on the promises in songs of yesterday. 
An' I've made up my mind, I ain't wasting no more time 
but here I go again, here I go again. 

Tho' I keep searching for an answer 
I never seem to find what I'm looking for. 
Oh Lord, I pray you give me strength to carry on 
'cos I know what it means to walk along the lonely street of dreams. 

Here I go again on my own 
goin' down the only road I've ever known. 
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone. 
An' I've made up my mind, I ain't wasting no more time. 

Just another heart in need of rescue 
waiting on love's sweet charity 
an' I'm gonna hold on for the rest of my days 
'cos I know what it means to walk along the lonely street of dreams. 

Here I go again on my own 
goin' down the only road I've ever known. 
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone. 
An' I've made up my mind, I ain't wasting no more time 
but here I go again, here I go again, 
here I go again, here I go. 

An' I've made up my mind, I ain't wasting no more time. 

Here I go again on my own 
goin' down the only road I've ever known. 
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone 
'cos I know what it means to walk along the lonely street of dreams. 

Here I go again on my own 
goin' down the only road I've ever known. 
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone. 
An' I've made up my mind, I ain't wasting no more time 
but here I go again, here I go again, 
here I go again, here I go, 
here I go again


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

A window
An open tomb
The sun crawls across your bedroom
A halo
A waiting room
Your last breath moving through you
As everything ends.

Everything ends.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

actually that was a **** idea :|


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm gone like yesterday
I'm high like heaven
I'm strong like music
I'm slow like honey and
heavy with mood​


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Many men have loved the bells
you fastened to the rein,
and everyone who wanted you
they found what they will always want again.
Your beauty lost to you yourself
just as it was lost to them.

Oh take this longing from my tongue,
whatever useless things these hands have done.
Let me see your beauty broken down
like you would do for one you love.

Your body like a searchlight
my poverty revealed,
I would like to try your charity
until you cry, "Now you must try my greed."
And everything depends upon
how near you sleep to me

Just take this longing from my tongue
all the lonely things my hands have done.
Let me see your beauty broken down
like you would do for one your love.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

And I will stroll the merry way
And jump the hedges first
And I will drink the clear
Clean water for to quench my thirst
And I shall watch the ferry-boats
And they'll get high
On a bluer ocean
Against tomorrow's sky
And I will never grow so old again
And I will walk and talk
In gardens all wet with rain 
Oh sweet thing, sweet thing
My, my, my, my, my sweet thing
And I shall drive my chariot
Down your streets and cry
'Hey, it's me, I'm dynamite
And I don't know why'


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Because I dove in way too deep with rocks tied to me
I should have had a plan
Cause now these ropes won't come free
I do not have faith
If I did then I would feel safe
I would wait here for fate
But it's conveniently late
The bottom is a place that I know too well

 :heart


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Walk away and taste the pain
Come again some other day
Aren't you glad you weren't afraid
Funny how the price gets paid

This may come as a shocking surprise
I have to take a walk

Walk away and taste the pain
Come again some other day
Aren't you glad you weren't afraid
Funny how the price gets paid


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll take your pride for a ride if you let me


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Sock full of wood I'm painting flesh tones
I thought you drank my locket full of glue
Don't wanna sit cross legged in a circle
I won't wear, shirts that are pink or purple?
I thought you knew, my locket full of glue
Was really coke, coke I bought from Urkel
I thought you drank my locket full of glue
Once again I don't wear pink or purple


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Blueberry Hill


I found my thrill
On Blueberry Hill
On Blueberry Hill
When I found you

The moon stood still
On Blueberry Hill
And lingered until
My dream came true

The wind in the willow played
Love's sweet melody
But all of those vows you made
Were never to be

Though we're apart
You're part of me still
For you were my thrill
On Blueberry Hill

The wind in the willow played
Love's sweet melody
But all of those vows you made
Were never to be

Though we're apart
You're part of me still
For you were my thrill
On Blueberry Hill 

Fats Domino.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

once upon a tragic time
there was a boy who lost his mind
he fell into a pretty pretty little girl and he never had a chance to learn
(oh oh oh)
These hearts won't stop
(oh oh oh)
These notes won't not
And I hated the way
I wouldn't get the time of day
She said it's only for one night
And everything's all right
She's working magic like it's meant to be
These pyromantics are so bright
She's saving nothing for next time
She's gonna run me down (oh oh oh)
Girl amaze me, and drive me crazy 
Break my world in two (oh oh oh)
And I will wake up shaking on the bedpost
Whiter th-than a ghost!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Messenger of Fear in sight
Dark deception kills the light

Hybrid children watch the sea
Pray for Father, roaming free

fearless Wretch
insanity!
He watches
lurking beneath the sea...
Great Old One
forbidden sight!
He searches...
Hunter of the Shadows is rising
imortal 
in maddness you dwell 

Crawling Chaos, underground
cult has summoned... twisted sound!

Out from ruins once possessed
fallen city, living death


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

What's it like to be an atheist?
Are you okay with suicide?
Well it's baffling that my ears can bleed
When I see your domestic thighs
Yes the future is kush and bubblegum
But I prefer wood to linoleum
My destiny is calling me, it says
You'll be fine if you take some Tums


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Where I go I just don't know 
I got to gotta take it slow 
When I find my piece of mind 
I'm gonna give you some of my good time 

You're so polite indeed ,
Well I got everything I need 
Oh make my days a breeze 
And take away my self destruction 
It's bitter baby 
And it's very sweet 
I'm on a rollercoaster 
but I'm on my feet


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy
There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti
He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready
To drop bombs, but he keeps on forgetting
What he wrote down, the whole crowd goes so loud
He opens his mouth, but the words won't come out
He's choking how, everybody's joking now
The clock's run out, time's up over, bloah!
Snap back to reality, oh there goes gravity
Oh, there goes Rabbit, he choked
He's so mad, but he won't give up that
Easy, no


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I took a drive today
time to emancipate
I guess it was the beatings made me wise
but I'm not about to give thanks, or apologize

I couldn't breathe, holdin' me down
hand on my face, pushed to the ground
enmity gauged, united by fear
forced to endure what I could not forgive

saw things clearer
once you, were in my 
rearview mirror...

I gather speed from you ****ing with me
once and for all I'm far away
I hardly believe, finally the shades...are raised...
saw things so much clearer
once you, once you

rearviewmirror...
saw things so much clearer
once you, once you...
rearviewmirror...




PJ


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This is my final fit, my final bellyache


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

irishK said:


> rearviewmirror












It's not as if this barricade
Blocks the only road
It's not as if you're all alone
In wanting to explode

Someone set a bad example
Made surrender seem all right
The act of a noble warrior
Who lost the will to fight


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"don't try to wake me in the morning, because i'll be gone"


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

" and you can have it all, my empire of dirt! I will let you down, I will make you hurt!!!!"


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Next it's the pinnacle of me being cynical
Can I be the lynch pin compelling to judge a lottery
Baggy and awfully, bumpy and blistery, brutally homeless and fluffy


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello? Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me. Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now, I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
And get you on your feet again.
Relax...I need some information first.
Just the basic facts. 
Can you show me where it hurts?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Take my hand for tender 
I am tortured, ever tortured


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Tonight the devil on my shoulder's gonna 
Reach right over, slip a noose around the angel and just
Push him overboard
Out into emptiness, watch his feet swing into space
And lower down his grinning face and say and say
Where are your wings now? Where are your wings now?
So I tell my devil what I need
Give me this night and I'll agree
That in the morning, bright and cold, I'll offer up my damaged soul
And follow him where darkness leads
It's what I need, it's what I need, it's what I need, it's what I need
It's what IIIIIIII need

So give me drink, give me darkness, give me pain
Then take it all away
Give me darkness, give me pain
Then take it all away
The devil always knows his way
I should have thought of this before
The devil always knows his way
I should have thought of this before
Drink and darkness give me pain
Take it all away
Drink and darkness give me pain
I should have thought of this before


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could Someone Please Explain
The Lifeless And Mundane
World I've Built Around Me

Some By Design
Most By Default
Each Piece Has Its Place
And Each Place With A Face

But They're All So Very Ordinary

And Each Day That Passes
She Tightens Her Leash
And They Sharpen Their Teeth
While I Sit On My Hands
And Do All That I Can
To Hold Back Their Advances

And Then One Day It Will Be
When The World Says To Me
Thanks For Your Trouble
Now Gather Your Rubble
Your Handfuls Of Memories
Of Love And Of Joy

And Your Truckloads Of Misery
Your Self Hating Toys
And Get Out Of The Way
For The Next Poor Fool To See
All The Joy This Life Will Fail To Show Him

Then Miraculously He Broke Free
Of The Grinding Routine
He Sailed To Tahiti And Found His True Love
And He Trampled My Ashes

With No Need For Sunglasses
He Turned To The Bright Shining Sun
I'm Free
No Chain No Shackles No Pain
I'm Free
No Hate And No Fear
No Misery Here

I Didn't Want To Go Out Anyway
I'd Rather Stay Home Any Day
Time Moves Now And Then And Back Again
You Are The Dream That I Will Never Realize

And Then He Screamed At Me
If Only You Had Bled A Little More
You Too Could Be Breathing Just Like Me
Everyone Wants To Be Someone
Why Not You?

And Then He Waved At Me As I Withdrew
I Can Honestly Say
This World Is Gonna Miss You

As I Realize The World Outside
Has Quietly Passed Me By
I Think To Myself
That Should Have Been Mine


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Hello? Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me. Is there anyone at home?
> Come on, now, I hear you're feeling down.
> Well I can ease your pain
> ...


There is no pain, you are receding
A distant ship smoke on the horizon
You are coming through in waves
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain, you would not understand
This is not how I am 
I have become comfortably numb

:heart :heart :heart


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

we must
we must
we must increase our bust 
the bigger the better
the tighter the sweater 
the boy's depend on us


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, my heart you stole
Every time your body moves
I'm just dying to break through
To the next room


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Because we live in a house of mirrors 
We see our fears in everything 
Our songs, faces, and secondhand clothes 
But more and more we're suffering 
Not nobody, not a thousand beers 
Can keep us from feeling so all alone


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...hangman, hangman, upon your face a smile, tell me that I'm free to ride, ride, many a mile, mile...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Pulled up in the drop top Benz 
Hit the horn two times and you walked outside (mmmhmm)
Dress keep hugging them thighs 
And the only thing inside my mind is (mmmhmmm)
I want you 
Yes I do, and if there's anything you suggest I do
Then tell me​


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Why do they go on alone,
When they're missing eachother?


----------



## Paradoxical (Mar 27, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> There is no pain, you are receding
> A distant ship smoke on the horizon
> You are coming through in waves
> Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
> ...


Yes. Love this song.

Some lyrics I like (broken promise):

We'll rise above this
We'll cry about this
As we live and learn
A broken promise
I was not honest
Now I watch as tables turn
And you're singing

I'll wait my turn
To tear inside you
Watch you burn
I'll wait my turn
I'll wait my turn

I'll cry about this
And hide my cuckold eyes
As you come off all concerned
I'll find no solace
In your poor apology
In your regret that sounds absurd
And keep singing

I'll wait my turn
To tear inside you
Watch you burn
And I'll wait my turn
To terrorize you
Watch you burn
And I'll wait my turn
I'll wait my turn


----------



## 442 (Mar 1, 2011)

she's lost in coma where it's beautiful
intoxicated from the deep sleep, deep sleep
do you wonder what it's like
living in a permanent imagination?
sleeping to escape reality, but you like it like that

Fiction (Dreams In Digital)- by Orgy


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

I lay my head onto the sand
The sky resembles a backlit canopy with holes punched in it
I'm counting ufo's
I signal them with my lighter
And in this moment i am happy, happy


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Some of the smartest dummies
Cant read the language of Egyptian mummies
An ah fly go ah moon
But cant find food for the starving tummies

Pay no mind to the youths 
Cause its not like the future depends on it
But save the animals in the zoo
Cause the chimpanzee dem a mek big money


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

When you breathe I want to be the air for you


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Can you spend your life, a man that no-one ever hates?
Can you just fit in with everything, another face?
Never challenging or disturbing the status quo
You try to fit in and you just keep your status low...

......When you are not there you wonder what it is they say
They despise your unobtrusive humble, subtle ways
From contempt to loathing into hatred it's too late
By trying to fit in you failed to be a man that no-one hates


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

if you steal my sunshine!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

One day the symptoms fade. Think I'll throw these pills away.
And if hope could grow from dirt like me. It can be done.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish that I believed in fate
I wish I didn't sleep so late
I used to be carried in the arms of cheerleaders


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

tripped over a dog in a choke-chain collar
people were shouting and pushing and saying
and i traded a smoke for a food stamp dollar
a ridiculous marching band started playing
got me singing along with some half-hearted victory song

won't you follow me down to the rose parade?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear heartbeat, I need something to soothe me
Dear heartbeat, medicate a dose
Sweet distress, touch and presence not welcome
Sweet distress, now it’s time to go

Those mornings, when the burden absorbs me
Those mornings, everything’s on pause
Hours go by, it continues to match me
Hours go by, no constraints or cause

My time is not my own, one night is all I want
This fear is all I know, just one night alone...


----------



## EricaC (Mar 8, 2011)

Liar - Mumford and Sons

I know that things are broken,
And though there's too many words left unsaid.
You say you have spoken,
Like the coward I am, I hang my head.
And you lay careless your head on my chest,
And don't even look at me looking my best.
And all these things I can't describe,
You would rather I didn't try.
But please don't cry, you liar!
Oh please, don't cry, you liar!
(Instrumental)
Oh please don't cry, you liar!
Oh please, don't cry, you liar!
Oh please, don't cry, you liar!
Oh please, don't cry, you liar!
You're leaving for your last kiss,
And who in this world could ask me to resist.
Your hands cold as they find my neck,
All this love that I've found I detest.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Fast cars, shooting stars, all of the lights, all of the lights... 
Until it's Vegas everywhere we are, all of the lights, all of the lights...
If you want it you can get it for the rest of your life... If you want it you can get it for the rest of your life...


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, noose
Tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Looking kind of anxious in your cross-armed stance
Like a bad tempered prom queen at a homecoming dance
And I claim I'm not excited with my life anymore
So I blame this town, this job, these friends, the truth is it's myself
And I'm trying to understand myself and pinpoint who I am
When I finally get it figured out, I've changed the whole damn plan
Oh, noose
Tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Oh, noose
Tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Talking **** about a pretty sunset
Blanketing opinions that I'll probably regret soon
Changed my mind so much I can't even trust it
My mind changed me so much I can't even trust myself.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

The cellar door is coming up, coming up
And we've had time to lock it up, lock it up
I'm feverish, I'm burning up, burning up
I pray to God there's time enough, time enough
You know that I love you
But now I just can't shut you up, shut you up
So now I'll have to chop you up, chop you up
And I'll just wait until I get caught


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow,
No tomorrow, no tomorrow"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Watch the sunrise on a tropic isle
See the pyramids along the Nile
Just remember darlin', all the while
You belong to me

See the market place in old Algiers
Send me photographs and souvenirs
Just remember when a dream appears
You belong to me

I'll be so alone without you
Maybe you'll be lonesome too and blue
Fly the ocean in a silver plane
See the jungle when it's wet with rain
Just remember 'til you're home again
You belong to me

Fly the ocean in a silver plane
See the jungle when it's wet with rain
Just remember 'til you're home again
You belong to me

Just remember 'til you're home again
You belong to me


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

"fun fun fun fun looking forward to the weekend."

"which seat will i take?"

"gotta have cereal"

thats all i can remember of this particular song


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm on the pursuit of happiness and I know,
that everything is shining, 
Oh, it's gonna be golden.
I'll be fine once I get it, I'll be good


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why should I live by rules that I did not make?
So that people I don't know will accept me
I don't care who they are
These hypocrites preaching all of this nonsense
Reject me, they don't know who or what I am
I don't care who they are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be My Friend - One-Eyed Doll

There's a girl across the street from me
I buried her son beneath a tree
I don't know why she's mad at me
He was stinking up my garage, you see

I met a cute boy, he liked my smile
We fell in love for a little while
He kissed me on the lips and it tasted sweet
So I chopped him into pieces and cooked his meat

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

I made a dress from a choir girl's skin
I wore it to church, the preacher said I'd sinned
Forgive me Father for my fashion crime
Your skin is so nice I'll use yours next time

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

La la la la la la la...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

For reasons unknown in a sorrowful tone 
I said, man it's been a hell of a year

I went to go see some gypsy to tell me my future
But she asked for my photograph instead
As I walked through the cold with my fortune untold I said
Good luck trying to reach me when I'm dead

Cause I don't really know where I'm going
And I might just be hanging around
If life is shades of gray 
Then I guess you could say
That I've been waiting on a break in the clouds



john mayer


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wanna be there for you, someone you can come to. It runs deeper than my bones. I wanna be there for you.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes I know what's on your mind
when you say 
stay with me tonight


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't think cos I'm just way too tired. Is this it?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't even know which way I'm going to
The lights are on and I am feeling blue
I hope you know which way I'm going to fly
Thank you for my life
I said good night goodbye


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Kellie Coffey - When You Lie Next to Me

When you lie next to me 
Breathin’ the air I breathe 
We don’t have to speak 
And just be 
Our love’s a precious thing 
Don’t wanna waste a day 
Or one more minute 
Without you in it 
Life if so sweet 
When you lie next to me


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't hold me up now,
I can stand my own ground,
I don't need your help now,
You will let me down, down, down!


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, what are they going to do when the lights go down
Without you to guide them all to Zion?
What are they going to do when the rivers overrun
Other than tremble incessantly?


High is the way, but all eyes are upon the ground.
You were the light and the way they'll only read about.
I only pray, Heaven knows when to lift you out.
Ten thousand days in the fire is long enough;
You're going home.


You're the only one who can hold your head up high,
Shake your fists at the gates saying:
"I've come home now!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You're all I ever wanted
You're all i ever needed
So tell what to do now
When I want you back


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm only a wish in your well,
I have played with the hand I was dealt,
Like a fool I've been fooling myself,
A fool like no-one else.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

x2
I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down


Pissing the night away
Pissing the niiiiiiiight away


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy endings, they never bored me
But they have a way to make you toe the line
Sever the ties
I'm so clever
But clever ain't wise
so **** forever
If you don't mind


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

You're in my heart
You're in my soul
You'll be my breath
When I grow old
You are my lover
You're my best friend
You're in my soul

Rod Stewart


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I bring truth and understanding,
I bring wit, and wisdom fair,
Precious gifts beyond compare,
We can build a world of wonder,
I can make you all aware.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

and all the hennessy and weed cant hide, the pain i feel inside
you know, its like im living just to die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you been told
About the machine man
His leather gloves
Hide his machine hands

In every dream
In sleep I ever had
I am awoke
By the machine man

Have you been told
About the machine man
He watches me
With eyes as cold as sand

And when I sleep
I feel him stroke my hand
I am awoke by the machine man


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Oh How I Miss You - Broadcast

Oh, how I miss you
Oh, how I miss you
Oh, how I miss you

Oh, how I miss you
Oh, how I miss you
Oh, how I miss you
Oh, how I miss you

Oh, how I miss you
Oh, how I miss you


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Lather - Jefferson Airplane

Lather was thirty years old today,
They took away all of his toys.
His mother sent newspaper clippings to him,
About his old friends who'd stopped being boys.
There was Harwitz E. Green, just turned thirty-three,
His leather chair waits at the bank.
And Sergeant Dow Jones, twenty-seven years old,
Commanding his very own tank.
But Lather still finds it a nice thing to do,
To lie about nude in the sand,
Drawing pictures of mountains that look like bumps,
And thrashing the air with his hands.

But wait, oh Lather's productive you know,
He produces the finest of sounds,
Putting drumsticks on either side of his nose,
Snorting the best licks in town,
But that's all over...

Lather was thirty years old today,
And Lather came foam from his tongue.
He looked at me eyes wide and plainly said,
Is it true that I'm no longer young?
And the children call him famous,
what the old men call insane,
And sometimes he's so nameless,
That he hardly knows which game to play...
Which words to say...
And I should have told him, "No, you're not old."
And I should have let him go on...smiling...baby-wide.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

A wild ride over stormy ground
Such a lust for life 
a circus comes to town
We are the hungry ones
On a lightning raid
Just like a river runs
Like a fire needs flame
Oh I burn for you

I got a feeling in my blood
I need your touch don't need your love


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

in my dream i was almost there
and you pulled me aside and said you're going nowhere
they say we are the chosen few
but we're wasted
and that's why we're still waiting


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

When the sun fell down and fell asleep
Drunk from drinking all the heat
It made a splash onto the sky
The stars stayed up 'til morning

I was in a prison with imaginary bars
I was riding shotgun in imaginary cars
One was filled with wind twisting through an iron mouth
One was made of trees with no keys to shimmy out 

When the sun fell down and fell asleep
Drunk from drinking all the heat
It made a splash onto the sky
The stars stayed up 'til morning


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

My life has led me down the road that's so uncertain
Now I am left alone and I am broken
Trying to find my way
Trying to find the faith that's gone

This time I know that you are holding all the answers
I'm tired of losing hope and taking chances
On roads that never seem
To be the ones that bring me home

Give me a revelation
Show me what to do
'Cause I've been trying to find my way
I haven't got a clue
Tell me should I stay here
Or do I need to move
Give me a revelation
I've got nothing without you
I've got nothing without you

My life has led me down this path that's ever winding
Through every twist and turn, I'm always finding
That I am lost again
Tell me when this road will ever end

I don't know where I can turn
Tell me, when will I learn
Won't you show me where I need to go
Let me follow your lead
I know that it's the only way that I can get back home

- Third Day, *"Revelation"*


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

O fortuna!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

It was love like a callous you scarred enough to be


----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)

You're my peace of mind in this crazy world.
You're everything I've tried to find, your love is a pearl.
You're my Mona Lisa, you're my rainbow skies,
and my only prayer is that you realize
you'll always be beautiful in my eyes.

The world will turn and the seasons will change,
and all the lessons we will learn will be beautiful and strange.
We'll have our fill of tears, our share of sighs.
And my only prayer is that you realize
you'll always be beautiful in my eyes.


You will always be beautiful in my eyes.
And the passing years will show
that you will always grow ever more beautiful in my eyes.


When there are lines upon my face from a lifetime of smiles,
and when the time comes to embrace for one long last while,
we can laugh about how time really flies.
We won't say goodbye 'cause true love never dies.
You'll always be beautiful in my eyes.


You will always be beautiful in my eyes.
And the passing years will show
that you will always grow ever more beautiful in my eyes.
The passing years will show that you will always grow
ever more beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix "Purple Haze"

Excuse Me while I kiss the sky.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

It's strange but it's true
I can't get over the way 
you love me like you do
But I have to be sure
When you walk out the door


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Take me to that place I wanna be girl,

Caught up in your sweet love,

Just you and me girl,

Cause your the only one

I long to please girl,

You're my everything I need in this﻿ world​


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Waiting by the phone, waiting for her call
Wanting to hear her hello
and now that we are here, I've got to let you know 
that I'll never leave you alone...
See I can't wait till you get home 
So don't you take too long....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I was alone...
I was all by myself...
No one was lookingggggg, I was thinking of you...
And then I rememberedddddd...
I was all by myself...
All by myself...
You and me haveeeee, such wonderful timesssss...
When I'm all by myself...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i wanna
i wanna 
i wanna be adored

i wanna
i wanna
i gotta be adored


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

*You're a dirty, dirty man
And you gotta dirty mind
You're a dirty, dirty man
You and that other woman, you're two of a kind
But you forgot 1 thing baby when you were doing me wrong
That Im a good house keeper
Im gonna take my broom and sweep
All of the dirt out on the street

*


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

They fighting over the pillows,
they still so wet.
The lights' on,
and outside they see the silhouettes
And them windows?
lookin like an ipod billboard
I shuffle through them women I fell for
I'm real wrong for it
Cuz I'm treatin 'em like freshman Friday.
I beat,
And i'm headed on my way


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Look at the stars
Look how they shine for u
And all the things u do


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Stop, these rangers here, There's no need to fret cos we're the ones that will make a way, Here to make a change.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

She got a body like that, and a face like whoa!
Center of attention everywhere dat she go.
Buck her pan the street, she have everyting ah show
And di man dem wah fi si she walk slow

Yes she have the perfect eyes, and she thick inna di thighs
Have the sex appeal fi mek any man cry
Thought she was a good girl,
But to my surprise,
This girl was seein anotha guy

Tell dah gial SLOW DOWN!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't mind at all. I don't mind that you only call me when you want. And I'm just glad you want me at all.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

the wizard comes, the wizard comes


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

BIG: Any mutha fuc*a whisperin about mine
Big L: I'm uptown's smoothest
Big Pun: I'm the kid outta the Bronx
BIG: and I'm Brookllyn's Finest


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Momma loves her baby and Daddy loves you to
And the sea may look warm to you babe
And they sky may look blue
Oh oh oh oh babe
Oh oh oh baby blue
Oh oh oh oh oh oh babe
If you should go skating on the thin ice of modern life
Dragging behind you the silent reproach of a million tear stained eyes
Don't be surprised when a crack in the ice appears under your feet
You slip out of your depth and out of your mind
With your fear flowing out behind you as you clawl the thin ice


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Cheer up sleepy jean
Oh what can it mean 
To a daydream believer
And a homecoming queen


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Keeper of the stars, I hope to never find 
We are just mortal souls left to die.


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

Unhappy girl 
Left all alone 
Playing solitaire 
Playing warden to your soul 
You are locked in a prison 
Of your own devise


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey hey momma said the way you move
Gonna make you sweat
Gonna make you groove


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

They can't keep a good man down,
Always keep a smile when they want me to frown
Keep the vibes and I stood my ground,
They will never ever take my crown!

who Jah bless I say no man curse
tings gettin better when they thought it would be worse
Here come the officers asking for a search
They found no weapon just only a draw of herbs.

Cause I'm so solid as a rock
they just cant stop me now


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Every dream I dream
Is some kind of rash 'n' reckless scene
To give out such crazy love
You must be some kind of drug
And if my time don't ever come
For me you're still the one
Damned if I do, damned if i don't
I've gotta get my fix on you

Have you ever needed someone so bad
Have you ever wanted someone
Who you just couldn't have
Have you ever tried so hard
That your world just fell apart
Have you ever needed someone so bad, so bad


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you feel your heartbeat racing?
Can you taste the fear in her sweat?
You've done this wrong
Its too far gone
These sheets tell of regret
I admit that I'm just a fool for you
I am just a fool for you

Here is where we both go wrong


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Now it's ridiculous, all this ****'s frivolous
****** ain't Macho Man, they Miss Elizabeth
Break a Corona bottle, make me an ill shank
Cut a ***** up like Bill Blanks doin still rank


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Used to try to take the average rap fan, show 'em ****
But if they close minded, who am I to open it?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

And this is me praying that
This was the very first page
Not where the story line ends
My thoughts will echo your name
Until I see you again
These are the words I held back
As I was leaving too soon
I was enchanted to meet you


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Woah woah woah woah woah 
I'm in love with Juda-as, Juda-as 

Judas Juda-ah-ah, Judas Juda-ah-ah, Judas Juda-ah-ah, Judas GaGa 
Judas Juda-ah-ah, Judas Juda-ah-ah, Judas Juda-ah-ah, Judas GaGa


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

His father was a drinker
His mother cried in bed
Folding John wanyes t-shirts
When the swingset hit his head
The neighbours they adored him
for his humor and his conversations
look underneath the house
find the few living things
rotting fast in their sleep of the dead
twenty seven people, even more
they were boys, with their cars,summer jobs
Oh my god


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Standing on your mama's porch
you told me that you'd wait forever
oh and when you held my hand
I knew that it was now or never
those were the best days of my life

oh yeah

back in the summer of 69


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Now the world's full of trouble
Everybody's scared
The landlords are frowning
Cupboards are bare
People are scrambling
Like dogs for a share
It's cruel and its hard
But it's nothing compared to 
What we do to each other


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Gimme mi steam fish, mi herbs, and mi magnums
Even a phat sexy gial ah mek mi fling down

Inna mi Gucci shades
Name brand wi brandish 
Girls be like WHOA!
Its so outlandish
Cool


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You don't need diamond rings
Or eighteen karat gold
Fancy cars that go very fast
You know they never last, no, no
What you need is a big strong hand
To lift you to your higher ground
Make you feel like a queen on a throne
Make him love you till you can't come down
(You'll never come down)


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

_[Pronto llegara]_
el dia de mi suerte
te lo juro por mi gente
te juro que un dia llegara
And we won't stop 
We always knew we'd make it
Even though you player hated
we still made it to the top


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dearly beloved we are gathered here today
To get through this thing called life

Electric word life it means forever and that's a mighty long time
But I'm here two tell you 
There's something else the afterworld

A world of never ending happiness
You can always see the sun, day or night

So when you call up that shrink in Beverly Hills
You know the one - Dr Everything'll Be Alright...


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Ay, no hay que llorar, que la vida es un carnaval, 
Y es mas bello vivir cantando. 
Oh, oh, oh, Ay, no hay que llorar, 
que la vida es un carnaval 
y las penas se van cantando.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Let's light up the world tonight
You've gotta give up the bark and bite
I know that we've got the love alright
C'mon and li-li-light it up light it up tonight


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Normally it’s just me and my lonely mind
Everyone storm is different so this forecast is only mine


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

dreaming on the silver strand 
waking up to plainclothes man 
you little *******, little boy in blue 
someone's gonna get to you 
and **** up everything you do 

he's so unhappy inside 
he's serious with everyone 
and he thinks he'll win you with his angry kiss 
acting like he has no needs 
wanting you to watch him bleed


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

All my life I’ve tried to make everybody happy
While I just hurt and hide
Waiting for someone to tell me it’s my turn to decide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My heart will soar
With love that's grand and real
My smiling face will feel
Every cloud

And higher still
beyond the blue until
I know I can
Like any man
Reach out my hand
...and touch the face to God.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Too scared to talk, too scared to try


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Last week I had the strangest dream
Where everything was exactly how it seemed
Where there was never any mystery of who shot John F. Kennedy
It was just a man with something to prove
Slightly bored and severely confused
He steadied his rifle with his target in the center
And became famous on that day in November


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

We're both looking for something
We've been afraid to find
It's easier to be broken
It's easier to hide

Looking at you,holding my breath,
For once in my life,I'm scared to death,
I'm taking a chance,letting you inside.

Feeling alive all over again,
As deep as the sky, under my skin
Like being in love, she says
For the first time
Maybe I'm wrong,
But I'm feeling right where I belong
With you tonight
Like being in love
To feel for the first time

The world that I see inside you
Waiting to come to life
Waking me up to dreaming
Reality in your eyes


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't wanna wait....
for our liiiives to be ovveerrrrrrr


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Took a drive into the sprawl
To find the house where we used to stay in
Couldn't read the number in the dark
You said let's save it for another day

Took a drive into the sprawl
To find the places we used to play
It was the loneliest day of my life
You're talking at me but I'm still far away

Let's take a drive
Through the sprawl
Through these towns they built to change
Then you said, the emotions are dead
It's no wonder that you feel so strange

Cops showing their lights
On the reflectors of our bikes
Said, do you kids know what time it is?
Well sir, it's the first time I've felt like something is mine
Like I have something to give
The last defender of the sprawl
Said, well where do you kids live?
Well sir, if you only knew
What the answer is worth
Been searching every corner
Of the earth


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Going to post the first song that comes up on my Itunes...

_Why they wanna see my spine mommy?
Why they wanna see my spine?
It's gonna hurt again mommy
Much worse than last time
Am I gonna see God, mommy?
Am I gonna die?
It really hurts mommy!
Am I gonna die?
Smile on mighty Jesus
Spinal Meningitis got me down

I'm feelin' greasy mommy
Please don't let me die
Stinky vaseline mommy!
Please don't let me die
Am I gonna see God, mommy?
Am I gonna die?
It really hurts mommy!
Am I gonna die?
Smile on mighty Jesus
Spinal Meningitis got me down_

That's a fun one...:um


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

When love puts u through the fire
When love puts u to the test
Nothing cures a broken heart
Like time, love and tenderness

Thx for getting that stuck in my head, Safeway lol


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

"and it ain't trickin' if you got it" 

I hate girls who play mind games.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The local rock group down the street
Is trying hard to learn their song,
They serenade the weekend squire
Who just came out to mow his lawn.

Another pleasant valley Sunday,
Charcoal burning everywhere,
Rows of houses that are all the same,
And no one seems to care.
See Mrs. Gray, she's proud today
Because her roses are in bloom,
And Mr. Green, he's so serene,
He's got a TV in every room.
Another pleasant valley Sunday,
Here in Status Symbol Land,

Mothers complain about how hard life is,
And the kids just don't understand.
Creature comfort goals, they only numb my soul,
And make it hard for me to see.
Ahhh...thoughts all seem to stray to places far away,
I need a change of scenery.


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

Hurt - NIN

i hurt myself today
to see if i still feel
i focus on the pain
the only thing that's real
the needle tears a hole
the old familiar sting
try to kill it all away
but i remember everything

what have i become?
my sweetest friend
everyone i know
goes away in the end
you could have it all
my empire of dirt
i will let you down
i will make you hurt

i wear my crown of ****
on my liar's chair
full of broken thoughts
i cannot repair
beneath the stain of time
the feeling disappears
you are someone else
i am still right here

what have i become?
my sweetest friend
everyone i know
goes away in the end
you could have it all
my empire of dirt
i will let you down
i will make you hurt

if i could start again 
a million miles away
i would keep myself
i would find a way


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Mean Mister Mustard sleeps in the park
Shaves in the dark trying to save paper
Sleeps in a hole in the road
Saving up to buy some clothes
Keeps a ten bob note up his nose
Such a mean old man
Such a mean old man

His sister Pam works in a shop
She never stops, she's a go-getter
Takes him out to look at the queen
Only place that he's ever been
Always shouts out something obscene
Such a dirty old man


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

_Blinded by the light!_
_Revved up like a Deuce,another runner in the night!_


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I got a girlfriend,
She said she loves me.
She like to hold me,
She once told me,
That she don't mind,
Nothing, nothing.
And she don't mind,
Nothing, nothing.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll never let you go
If you promise not to fade away
Never fade away
Our hopes and expectations
Black holes and revelations
Our hopes and expectations
Black holes and revelations


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

The federalez wanna see me dead, 
nigg4z put prices on my head,
now i got two rottweilers by my bed,
i feed em lead,
now on release how will i live,
may god forgive me for all the dirt a nigg4 did...


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Now the drugs dont work, they just make you worse but I, know ill see your face again


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

"Come close,
Lay next to me

Come close,
Lay next to me
I need to tell you something important
Stay close,
Lay next to me
I need to feel important

Because it's your eyes I don't believe
And my heart, I know, you will deceive
Do you know the consequence that comes with such confidence?

Holding all the weight in my life
Now you turn and walk away from me
So what is this now, you ask of me?
What's makes your pain such an urgency?
Now I want out, so plain to see
Once again my dear, a new tragedy

Holding all the weight in my life
Now you turn and walk away from me
Holding all the weight in my life
Now you turn and walk away from me

Needing all the strength in my life
Now you turn and run away from me
Needing all the strength in my life
Now you turn and run away from me"

*- City and Colour, "Weightless"

*"Come close,
Lay next to me

Come close,
Lay next to me
I need to tell you something important
Stay close,
Lay next to me
I need to feel important

Because it's your eyes I don't believe
And my heart, I know, you will deceive
Do you know the consequence that comes with such confidence?

Holding all the weight in my life
Now you turn and walk away from me
So what is this now, you ask of me?
What's makes your pain such an urgency?
Now I want out, so plain to see
Once again my dear, a new tragedy

Holding all the weight in my life
Now you turn and walk away from me
Holding all the weight in my life
Now you turn and walk away from me

Needing all the strength in my life
Now you turn and run away from me
Needing all the strength in my life
Now you turn and run away from me "

*- City and Colour, "Hope For Now"

*Dallas Green has an amazing way with words.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

*Bananas in pajamas are coming down the stairs, 
Bananas in pajamas are coming down in pairs, 
Bananas in pajamas are chasing teddy bears, 
'cos on Tuesdays they all try to catch them unawares!

*- Bananas in Pajamas


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

^ Lmao. I never knew what the last line was!


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

And heaven knows I'm miserable now. _In my life_. _Why do I give valuable time_. To _people who don't_ care if I live or die ?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My mind forgets to remind me
You're a bad idea
You touch me once and it's really something,
You find I'm even better than you imagined I would be.
I'm on my guard for the rest of the world
But with you I know it's no good
And I could wait patiently but I really wish you would...


----------



## SHYGIRLUV (Jun 17, 2011)

"sumtimes i feel so alone. Gettin sick pockz going threw my dome.. voices playing with my head sumtimes i wish i was dead."


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Time and space are landing right where we're standing.
Open up your hand and something good will happen.
Drinking from the sun,
we found a whole new planet.
Stars align a thousand times that old black magic.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Think I'm going to eventually end up posting all of City and Colour's songs here. Dallas' lyrics are powerful. These lyrics in particular are probably very applicable to some of us on this site.

_"I awoke only to find my lungs empty,
and through the night so it seems i'm done breathing,
and now my dreams are nothing like they were meant to be,
and i'm breaking down,
I think i'm breaking down.

And i'm afraid to sleep because of what haunts me,
such as living with the uncertainty,
that i'll never find the words to say which would completely explain,
just how i'm breaking down.

Someone come and,
someone come and save my life.
Maybe i'll sleep when I am dead,
but now it's like the night is taking sides.
And all the worries that occupy the back of my mind,
could it be this misery will suffice?

I've become the simple souvenir of someone's kill,
and like the sea i'm constantly changing from calm to ill,
madness fills my heart and soul,
as if the great divide could swallow me whole,
oh how i'm breaking down.

Someone come and,
someone come and save my life.
Maybe i'll sleep when I am dead,
but now it's like the night is taking sides.
And all the worries that occupy the back of my mind,
could it be this misery will suffice?

Oh we're alive.

Someone come and,
someone come and save my life.
Someone come and,
someone come and save my life.
Someone come and,
someone come and save my life.

Could it be this misery will suffice? "_

*- City and Colour*, *"Sleeping Sickness"*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

And I can see you years from now in a bar
Talking over a football game
With that same loud opinion but
Nobody's listening
Drunk and rambling on
About the same old bitter thing


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Mis canciones 
Son de la revolución 
Mi corazón 
Me duele por mi generación


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Deaf, dumb and thirty
Starting to deserve this 
Leaning on my conscience wall
Blood is like wine
Unconscious all the time
If I had it all again
I'd change it all


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Broke another promise
And I broke another heart
But I ain't too young to realize
That I ain't too old to try
Try to get back to the start
And it's another red light nightmare
Another red light street
And I ain't too old to hurry
Cause I ain't too old to die
But I sure am hard to beat
But I'm lonely
Lord I'm lonely
What am I gonna do


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Shoot first, ask questions last
That's how these so called gangstas last
WAKA FLOCKA FLAME

POW POW POW POW - B***h I'm bustin' at 'em 
POW POW POW POW - B***h I'm bustin' at 'em 
POW POW POW POW - B***h I'm bustin' at 'em 
Ain't no talkin' homie, I'm jus' bustin' at 'em

- - - -

Inside a broken clock
Splashing the wine
With all the Rain Dogs
Taxi, we'd rather walk.
Huddle a doorway with the Rain Dogs
For i am a Rain Dog, too.

... ... ...

Give my umbrella to the Rain Dogs
For I am a Rain Dog, too.


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

"Cellophane flowers never happened for me
I've been sleeping the day off
Watching the night fall 
Covering nowhere 
Filling my time share 


There's a woman in the mirror in a fiery state
As she motions to me I start turning away
She's lifting her dress up
Trying to keep up


You'd be surprised how we race
While our lives erased"

Nowhere again~ by Secret Machines



"Lonesome for no one when 
the room was empty and
war as we knew it was obsolete
nothing could beat complete denial

All we do is talk,sit,switch screens
as the homeland plans enemies

All we do is talk,static,split screens
as the homeland plans enemies"

Succexy~by Metric


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7:45, we’re drivin’ on the highway
Cruisin’ so fast, I want time to fly
Fun, fun, think about fun
You know what it is
I got this, you got this
My friend is by my right
I got this, you got this
Now you know it


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

It's the cruelest joke to play
I'm so high, I run in place
Only a line, we separate, so...

In my Head~ Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Nursing my regrets
Two lives pulling different ways
Trading heartless innuendos
Worn out with neglect
Servants to the tyrant of fate
There is so much that you don’t know

I will see you again
Through the window of a fast train
Like a split second frame
From a bad dream that we can’t change

How long will it take?
How much do I owe for mistakes?
Chasing ******* with a red rose
Children sound asleep
Slowly our emotions awake
Saving heartaches for a headstone

I will see you again
Through the window of a fast train
Like a split second frame
From a bad dream that we can’t change


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

There are nights when I think Sal Paradise was right.
Boys and girls in America have such a sad time together.
Sucking off each other at the demonstrations, making sure their makeup’s straight
Crushing one another with colossal expectations.
Dependent, undisciplined, and sleeping late.

She was a really cool kisser and she wasn’t all that strict of a Christian.
She was a damn good dancer but she wasn’t all that great of a girlfriend.
He likes the warm feeling but he's tired of all the dehydration.
Most nights are crystal clear
But tonight it’s like he's stuck between stations....
On the radio.


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

For some reason these lyrics by Saxon, from the song "Wheels of Steel", give me this incredible urge to get in my car and just DRIVE SOMEWHERE!

"When my foots on the throttle there's no looking back
I leave the motor tickin' over when she's back on the track
I've got a 68 Chevy with pipes on the side
You know she's my idea of beauty, that's what I drive
She's got wheels, wheels of steel..."


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

With my feet upon the ground,
I lose myself between the sounds and open wide to suck it in. 
I feel it move across my skin. 
I'm reaching up and reaching out. 
I'm reaching for the random or whatever will bewilder me,
whatever will bewilder me.

And following our will and wind,
we may just go where no one's been.
We'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been.
Spiral out. Keep going.
Spiral out. Keep going.
Spiral out. Keep going.
Spiral out. Keep going.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nirvana "About A Girl" *

I need an easy friend
I do... with an ear to lend
I do... think you fit this shoe
I do... but you have a clue

I'll take advantage while
You hang me out to dry
But I can't see you every night
Free...

i do...


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

overcome by your moving temple
overcome by this holiest of altars
so pure, so rare
to witness such a lovely goddess

i lost my self control
beyond compelled to throw this dollar down
before your holiest of altars

i'll sell my soul, my self esteem
a dollar at a time for one chance, one kiss
one taste of you my magdalena

i've beared witness to this place, this lair, so long forgotten
so pure, so rare, to witness such a lovely goddess

and i'd sell my soul, my self-esteem
a dollar at a time for one chance, one kiss,
one taste of you my black madonna


i'll sell my soul, my self-esteem
a dollar at a time

for one taste, one taste
one taste of you my magdalena


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> overcome by your moving temple
> overcome by this holiest of altars
> so pure, so rare
> to witness such a lovely goddess
> ...


*Maroon 5 - Hands Over Me*

Put your hands all over me 
Please talk to me, talk to me girl 
Put your hands all over me 
Gotta walk with me, walk with me now (come on, woo)

Put your hands all over me 
Gotta talk to me, talk to me (come on now, babe) 
Put your hands all over me (woo) 
Gotta walk with me, walk with me now

​


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Spent my days with a woman unkind, 
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine. 
Made up my mind to make a new start
Going To California with an aching in my heart. 
Someone told me there's a girl out there with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair. 
Took my chances on a big jet plane, never let them tell you that their all the same. 
Oh the sea was red and the sky was grey, I wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today. 
The mountains and the canyons started to tremble and shake 
as the children of the sun begin to awake


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Sometimes, I feel the fear of uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself how much I let the fear
Take the wheel and steer
It's driven me before
And it seems to have a vague, haunting mass appeal
But lately I'm beginning to find that I
Should be the one behind the wheel

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes yeah

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there

Incubus - Drive


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I wish he was my boyfriend
I wish he was my boyfriend
I'd love him to the very end 
But instead he's just a friend
I wish he was my boyfriend

*Best Coast*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Up on melancholy hill
There's a plastic tree


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

and everytime I'm meant to be acting sensible
you drift into my head
and turn me into a crumbling fool


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

And now I'm so tense
Never tenser
Could all go a bit Frank Spencer
And I'm talking gibberish
Tip of the tongue but I can't deliver it
Properly
Oh, it's all getting on top of me
And if it weren't this dark
You'd see how red my face has gone, yeah

You probably couldn't see for the lights 
but you were staring straight at me ~Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

It won't be long 
Til you're alone
When you're lover
He hasn't come home
Cuz he's lovin 
he's touchin' 
he's squeezin' another


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe that's the way my life was meant to be?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Let me out, let me out. I'm an angry lion.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

The sunshine bores the daylights out of me

Rolling Stones, Rocks Off


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Proud to know ya Minnesota missle
Never sold coke and never had to hold a pistol
Civil and simple, but set the freak show loose on the nipple
watch her whole ****in' titty ripple


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Your stinking resolution
Is no type of solution
Preventing me from freedom
Maintaining your pollution


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Apologize if I say, anything I don't mean
Like whats up with your best friend?
We could all have some fun, believe me

​


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Am I insane, or do I really see heaven in your eyes...


----------



## Vex01 (Jun 8, 2011)

From Sheryl Crowe's *"A Change Will Do You Good"*

...Hello it's me, 
I'm not at home
If you'd like to reach me,
Leave me Alone!

Describes me perfectly, I hate answering/talking on the phone.:yes


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I think I'm starting to lose my sense of humor
Everything is so tense and gloom
I almost feel like I gotta check the temperature in the room
Just as soon as I walk in
It's like all eyes on me
So I try to avoid any eye contact
'cause if I do that then it opens a door for conversation
Like I want that...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I'm gonna be sad,
I think it's today, yeah.
The girl that's driving me mad
Is going away.

She's got a ticket to ri-hide,
She's got a ticket to ri-hi-hide,
She's got a ticket to ride,
But she don't care.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I Won't Back Down

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

Well I won't back down
No I won't back down
You can stand me up at the gates of hell
But I won't back down
No I'll stand my ground, won't be turned around
And I'll keep this world from draggin me down
gonna stand my ground
... and I won't back down

Chorus:
(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down...)
hey I will stand my ground
and I won't back down

Well I know what's right, I got just one life
in a world that keeps on pushin me around
but I'll stand my ground
...and I won't back down

(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down...)
hey I will stand my ground
(I won't back down)
and I won't back down...

(I won't back down...)
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(I won't back down)
hey I won't back down
(and I won't back down)
hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
(and I won't back down)
hey I will stand my ground
(and I won't back down)
and I won't back down
(I won't back down)
No I won't back down...


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

There's just no one that gets me like you do
You are my only, my only one.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Now I could let these dream killers kill my self-esteem
Or use my arrogance as the steam to power my dreams
I use it as my gas, so they say that I'm gassed
But without it I'd be last, so I ought to laugh


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

"Maybe we can reach Al Qaeda through my speech
Let the president answer a high anarchy
Strap him with a AK-47, let him go fight his own war
Let him impress daddy that way" 

-Eminem, "Mosh"


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I wanna be the very best
Like no one ever was.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Baby, baby... I'm gonna bring it on home to you. 
I've got my ticket, I've got that load. Got up, gone higher, all aboard. 
Take my seat, right way back. ooh yeah. Watch this train roll down the track. 
I'm gonna bring it on home, Bring it on home to you. 
Watch out, watch out... 

Try to tell you baby, what you tryin' to do? 
Tryin' to love me baby, love some other man too. 
Bring it on home... 

Went a little walk downtown, messed and got back late. 
Found a note there waiting, it said, "Daddy, I just can't wait." 
Bring it on home... Bring it back home to me baby... 

Tell you, pretty baby, you love to mess me `round. 
I'm gonna give you lovin', baby, gonna move you out o' town. 
Bring it on home... 

Sweetest little baby, daddy ever saw. 
I'm gonna give you lovin' baby, I'm gonna give you more. 
Bring it on home... 

Bring it on home, Bring it on home to you...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Just another day
The shame is gone
It's hard to believe
That I've let it go away

It's just a melody
It bleeds in me
Hard to believe
That I've let it go


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I once had a girl or should I say she once had me
She showed me her room isn't it good, Norwegian Wood
She asked me to stay and told me to sit anywhere
So I looked around and I noticed there wasn't a chair
I sat on a rug biding my time drinking her wine
We talked until two and then she said, "It's time for bed"


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

_Give me something to believe in
A breath from the breathing
So write it down
I don't think that I'll close my eyes
'Cause lately I'm not dreaming
So what's the point in sleeping?
It's just that at night,
I've got nowhere to hide_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not afraid of anything in this world
There's nothing you can throw at me that I haven't already heard
I'm just trying to find a decent melody
A song that I can sing my own company
You've got to get yourself together
You've got stuck in a moment now you can't get out of it
Don't say that later will be better
Now you're stuck in a moment and now you can't get out of it


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Color me confused when they paint issues black and white
Resuscitate their grey matter right back to life

From _Buzz Kill_ by Sage Francis. I've always loved that line.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

You don't have to say you love me...just be close at hand
You don't have to stay forever...I will understand.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

What do you mean I can't be the president 
of the United States of America? 
Tell me something, it's still We, The People, right?


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

There's a fire starting in my heart, Reaching a fever pitch and it's bringing me out the dark.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ni'o preparate
Que vas sufrir
Ni'o preparate
Salte veneno
Ni'o preparate
Salte de aqui
Ni'o preparate
Labios temblando
Ni'o preparate
Salte veneno
Ni'o preparate
Salte de aqui
Ni'o preparate
Brincan los cuerpos
Vas a sufrir


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

There's a girl on a car in the parking lot, she says hey man why don't you take a shot?
Can't you see my walls are crumbling?
She looks up at the building, says she's thinking of jumping
Says she's tired of life,
well isn't everybody tired of something, round here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, tie me to the end of a kite
So I can go on, I can go on with my life
Every marigold I pass below will be my guiding light
I just want to go away from here

Oh, tie me to the end of a kite
So I can go on, I can go on with my life
Every time the wind blows stronger,
I will feel my spirit rise
I just want to go away from here


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Girls, you know you better watch out, some guys, some guys are only about, that thing, that thing, that thing...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Little drops of rain whisper of the pain, tears of loves lost in the days gone by.
Our love is strong, with you there is no wrong,
together we shall go until we die. My, my, my.
Inspiration's what you are to me, inspiration, look... see


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

But I dont,
I don’t want to come on to strong,
But something happens when we slow dance.(When we slow dance)
I try to be lady like
But I got you here tonight,
Something happens when we slow dance.(When we slow dance)

Talking with my fingertips (yeah yeah)
I got so much to say babe…
(Words just get in the way baby, the way baby)
Lets see can you read my hips? (Whoa)
Read between the lines?
As we bump and grind
Just getting started from behind
So one more time

(Rewind)
Make this moment last forever babe
(Feels like)
Your body is calling me

I don’t want to come on to strong,
But something happens when we slow dance.(When we slow dance)
I try to be lady like
but i got you here tonigh.t
Something happens when we slow dance.(When we slow dance)

(2X)
Got you in my element.
Time to represent who you with.
The whole world is staring at the both of us…
And Im giving you all my love.

this ones for the dance floor
strictly for the dance floor

I like that one,
Just rock with me.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

You got a faded sky
You got no breathing room
You got a wasted life
You got nothing to do

Get up
Get off the floor
I said get up
Do something more
You need a backbone
To roll with the world
You gotta get you one
To run with the bulls
You ready?

You got a pint of blood
You got a losing hand
You put a house of cards
On a hill of sand

You've got a fatal flaw
Skeleton made of straw
Images on the wall
Keeping you
In the dark
You're in a pack of wolves
Trying to live alone
If you're gonna be a mole
Go back inside your hole


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I absolutely love this song by Gordon Lightfoot, it's called "If You Could Read My Mind"

If you could read my mind love, what a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie, 'bout a ghost from a wishing well
In a castle dark, or a fortress strong with chains upon my feet
You know that ghost is me
And I won't ever be set free as long as I'm a ghost you can't see
If I could read your mind love, what a tale your thoughts could tell
Just like a paperback novel, the kind that drugstores sell
When you reach the part where the heartaches come, the hero would be me
But heroes often fail
And you won't read that book again because the ending's just to hard to take
I'd walk away like a movie star who gets burned in a three way script, enter number two
A movie queen to play the scene of bringing all the good things out in me
But for now love, let's be real
I never thought I could act this way, and I've got to say that I just don't get it 
I don't know where we went wrong, but the feelings gone and I just can't get it back
If you could read my mind love, what a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie, 'bout a ghost from a wishing well
In a castle dark or a fortress strong with chains upon my feet, but stories always end
And if you read between the lines you'll know that I'm just trying to understand the feelings that you lack
I never thought I could feel this way and I've got to say that I just don't get it 
I don't know where we went wrong but the feelings gone and I just can't get it back


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I was naïve 
Your love was like candy 
Artificially sweet 
I was deceived by the wrapping 

Got caught in your web 
And I learned how to plead 
I was prey in your bed 
And devoured completely 

And it hurts my soul 
Cos I can't let go 
All these walls are caving in 
I can't stop my suffering 
I hate to show that I've lost control 
Cos I, I keep going right back 
To the one thing that I need to walk away from


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

Mr. Clean- The Jam

Daylight dawns, you wake up and yawn - Mr. Clean
A piece of toast from the one you love most - and you leave
You catch your bus in the 8 o'clock rush,
And catch your train in the morning rain
Mr. Clean - Mr. Clean

If you see me in the street - look away
'Cause I don't ever want to catch you looking at me - Mr. Clean
'Cause I hate you and your wife
And if I get the chance I'll **** up your life
Mr. Clean - Mr. Clean -
IS THAT SEEN!

Surround yourself with dreams, of pretty young 
girls, and anyone you want, but -
please don't forget me or any of my kind
'cause I'll make you think again
When I stick your face in the grime -

Getting pissed at the annual office do -
Smart blue suit and you went to Cambridge too -
You miss page 3, but the Times is right for you -
And mum and dad are very proud of you -
Mr. Clean - etc.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Deep within me
Life's crawling and wasting my days
Another night gone and I know there will be another way
I'm leading myself to be free in this eternal goodbye


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my lovely rose of Clare
You're the sweetest girl I know
You're the queen of all the roses
The pretty flowers that grow
You are the sunshine of my life
So beautiful and fair
And I will always love you
My lovely rose of Clare


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Don't go sending me those three dozen roses
Don't you know that just one rose will do
Don't go trying to put diamonds on my fingers
Don't you know that I'm making money too

Don't go throwing those stones outside my window
You don't gotta be calling three times a day
'Cause if you do then when we get together
I'll be biting my lip 'cause there's nothing else left to say

Haven't you heard absence makes the heart grow fonder
Haven't you heard nothing good comes overnight
I'm telling you straight baby, just in case you wonder
It's turning me off, crowding me out its not right


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Shoot me again, I ain't dead yet


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...He floated back down cause he wanted to share
His key to the locks on the chains he saw everywhere
But first he was stripped, then he was stabbed
By faceless men, well ****ers he still stands

And he still gives his love, he just gives it away
The love he receives is the love that is saved
And sometimes is seen a strange spot in the sky
A human being that was given to fly...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

piscesvixen said:


> We chase misprinted lies
> We face the path of time
> And yet I fight
> This battle all alone
> ...


Verse 2

My gift of self is raped
My privacy is raked
And yet I find
And yet I find
Repeating in my head
If I can't be my own
I'd feel better dead

Alice in Chains - Nutshell. If anyone was wondering.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

People talkin' but they just don't know
What's in my heart and why I love you so
I love you baby, like a miner loves gold
Come on sugar, let the good times roll
Hey!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

She's standing by the train station, panhandling for change
Four more dollars buys a decent meal and a room
Looks like the Sally Ann place after all
A crowded sleeping hall that echoes like a tomb
But it's warm and clean and free
And there are worse places to be
And it least it means no beatings from her Dad
And if she cry's because it's Christmas Day
She hopes that it won't show
First Christmas away from home...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Radiohead - Packt like sardines

After years of waiting nothing came
As your life flashed before your eyes
You realize

I'm a reasonable man
Get off, get off, get off my case 
I'm a reasonable man
Get off my case, get off my case 

After years of waiting

After years of waiting nothing came
And you realize you're looking,
Looking in the wrong place

I'm a reasonable man
Get off my case 
Get off my case 
I'm a reasonable man
Get off my case 
Get off my case 
Get off my case 
I'm a reasonable man
Get off my case 
Get off my case 
Get off my case


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Fiona apple- paper bag

I was staring at the sky
Just looking for a star
To pray on, or wish on
Or something like that

I was having a sweet fix
Of a daydream of a boy
Whose reality I knew
Was a hopeless to be had

But then the dove of hope began its downward slope
And I believed for a moment that my chances were
Approaching to be grabbed
But as it came down near, so did a weary tear
I thought it was a bird, but it was just a paper bag

Hunger hurts, and I want him so bad, oh it kills
'Cause I know I'm a mess he don't wanna clean up
I got to fold 'cause these hands are too shaky to hold
Hunger hurts, but starving works, when it costs too much to love


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

For the love come the burning young
From the liver sweating through your tongue,
Well your standing on my sternum, don't you climb down darling.

When the onus is not all your own,
when you pay for it before it's grown,
a woah woah woahahoaho



: b


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I got my finger on the trigger
But I don't know who to trust
When I look into your eyes, there's just devils and dust
We're a long, long way from home Bob
Home's a long, long way from us
Feel the dirty wind blowing
Devil's and dust
I got God on my side
And I'm just trying to survive
But if what you do to survive kills the things you love
Fears a powerful thing
Can turn your heart black you can trust
It'll take your God filled soul and fill it with devils and dust
Well I dreamed of you last night 
In a field of blood and stone
The blood began to dry
The smell began to rise...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

May you never lay your head down
Without a hand to hold
May you never make your bed out in the cold
You're just like a great strong brother of mine
You know that I love you true
And you never talk dirty behind my back
And I know that there's those that do

Oh please won't you, please won't you
Bear it in mind
Love is a lesson to learn in our time
Now please won't you, please won't you
Bear it in mind for me

And may you never lay your head down
Without a hand to hold
May you never make your bed out in the cold
Well you're just like a good close sister to me
You know that I love you true
And you hold no blade to stab me in the back
And I know that there's some that do

Oh please won't you, please won't you
Bear it in mind
Love is a lesson to learn in our time
And please won't you, please won't you
Bear it in mind for me

May you never lay your head down
Without a hand to hold
May you never make your bed out in the cold
You're just like a great strong brother of mine
And you know that I love you true
And you never talk dirty behind my back
And I know that there's those that do

Oh please won't you, please won't you
Bear it in mind
Love is a lesson to learn in our time
And please won't you, please won't you
Bear it in mind for me

May you never lose your temper
If you get in a bar room fight
May you never lose your woman overnight
May you never lay your head down
Without a hand to hold
May you never make your bed out in the cold

May you never lose your temper
If you get in a bar room fight
May you never lose your woman over night
May you never lose your woman over night
May you never lose your woman over night


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Life’s a *****, I’m fully ready to meet her I’ll be in my best fit, I’ma have the fresh caesar Since I’m eager, be in the room, dusting off the heater Have a fully loaded forty pointed at her when I meet her ? gunpoint, ***** don’t tempt me Force her eyes open, looking vacant, empty


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

You are my sunshine, my only sunshine
You make me happy when skies are gray
You'll never know dear, how much I love you
Please don't take my sunshine away


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Itssss... Itsssss... ITS THAT *ON TOP MUSIC*!!!!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a friend was a big baseball player 
back in high school 
He could throw that speedball by you 
Make you look like a fool boy 
Saw him the other night at this roadside bar 
I was walking in, he was walking out 
We went back inside sat down had a few drinks 
but all he kept talking about was 
Glory days well they'll pass you by 
Glory days in the wink of a young girl's eye 
Glory days, glory days...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

She's trying to see what's hiding in my CK briefs​


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4 + 20 - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young

Four and twenty years ago
I come into this life,
Son of a woman
And a man who lived in strife.
He was tired of being poor
But he wasn't into selling door to door
And he worked like a devil to be more.

A different kind of poverty now upsets me so
Night after sleepless night
I walk the floor and want to know
Why am I so alone?
Where is my woman, can I bring her home?
Have I driven her away?
Is she gone?

Morning comes the sunrise,
And I'm driven to my bed
I see that it is empty 
And there's devils in my head.
I embrace the many coloured beast
I grow weary of the torment
Can there be no peace?
And I find myself just wishing that my life would simply cease


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I , I , I ,I, I ,I , I, I !!!!
OOOO ! WHERE DO WE GO NOW.. AH UH AH OH WOWOWOOO
OHHHHHH.. WHERE WE GOOOOOOO...
OOOH OHHH.. WHERE DO WE GO NOW???
WHERE DO WE GO?? WHERE DO WE GO NOW? NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW!!!
SWEEET CHIIIIIILD.... SWEET CHHH--III----LLLLL---DDD OF MIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE-!!!!


ahahaha!! :heart


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Lying in your attic
I can feel the static
Storm has broken, Heavens open...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

It's gettin' hot in here! 
So take off all your clothes!
I am gettin' so hot, I wanna take my cloothes off. 

Hehe


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

okcancel said:


> It's gettin' hot in here!
> So take off all your clothes!
> I am gettin' so hot, I wanna take my cloothes off.
> 
> Hehe


Lmao 
My bro use to sing that when it came out and he was like 8 Haahaha


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know just where I'm going
But I'm gonna try for the kingdom, if I can
'Cause it makes me feel like I'm a man
When I put a spike into my vein
And I'll tell ya, things aren't quite the same
When I'm rushing on my run
And I feel just like Jesus' son
And I guess that I just don't know
And I guess that I just don't know

I have made the big decision
I'm gonna try to nullify my life
'Cause when the blood begins to flow
When it shoots up the dropper's neck
When I'm closing in on death
And you can't help me not, you guys
And all you sweet girls with all your sweet talk
You can all go take a walk
And I guess that I just don't know
And I guess that I just don't know...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

_"Woah, woah.

Bang bang go the coffin nails,_ _
Like a breath exhaled,
Then gone forever.
It seems like just yesterday,
How did I miss the red flags raise?

Think back to the days we laughed_ _
We braved these bitter storms together.
Brought to his knees he cried,
But on his feet he died.

What God would damn a heart?_ _
And what God drove us apart?
What God could
*
Make it stop*_* 
Let this end
Eighteen years pushed to the ledge.
It's come to this,
A weightless step.
On the way down singing,
Woah, woah.

Bang bang from the closet walls, 
The schoolhouse halls,
The shotgun's loaded.
Push me and I'll push back.
I'm done asking, I demand.

From a nation under God, *_*
I feel it's love like a cattle prod.
Born free, but still they hate.
Born me, no I can't change.
*
It's always darkest just before the dawn._ _
So stay awake with me, let's prove them wrong.

Make it stop._ _
Let this end,
Eighteen years pushed to the ledge.
It's come to this,
A weightless step.
On the way down singing,
Woah, woah.

The cold river washed him away,_ _
But how could we forget.
The gatherings hold candles
But not their tongues.

And too much blood has flown from the wrists,_ _
Of the children shamed for those they chose to kiss.
Who will rise to stop the blood.

We're calling for_ _
Insisting on
A different beat, yeah
A brand new song

Woah, woah._ _
(Tyler Clemente age 18 )
A brand new song
Woah, woah.
(Billy Lucas age 15)
Woah, woah.
(Harrison Chase Brown age 15)
Woah, woah.
(Cody J. Barker age 17)
(Seth Walsh age 13)

Make it stop._ _
Let this end,
This life chose me, I'm not lost in sin
But proud I stand
Of who I am
I plan to go on living

Make it stop._ _
Let this end,
All these years pushed to the ledge.
But proud I stand
Of who I am
I plan to go on living"

_*- Rise Against, "Make It Stop (September's Children)*"


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Billie Holiday
Gloomy Sunday

Sunday is gloomy, my hours are slumberless
Dearest, the shadows I live with are numberless
Little white flowers will never awaken you
Not where the black coach of sorrow has taken you

Angels have no thoughts of ever returning you
Wouldn't they be angry if I thought of joining you?
Gloomy Sunday

Gloomy is Sunday, with shadows I spend it all
My heart and I have decided to end it all
Soon there'll be candles and prayers that are said I know
But let them not weep, let them know that I'm glad to go

Death is no dream, for in death I'm caressin' you
With the last breath of my soul, I'll be blessin' you
Gloomy Sunday

Dreaming, I was only dreaming
I wake and I find you asleep in the deep of my heart here
Darling I hope that my dream never haunted you
My heart is tellin' you how much I wanted you
Gloomy Sunday


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

dear prudence come out and play...


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Hide on the promenade, etch a postcard:
How I dearly wish I was not here
In this seaside town that they forgot to bomb
Come, come, come, nuclear bomb


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm on the corner, waiting for a light to come on
That's when I know that you're alone
It's cold in the desert, water never sees the ground
Special ones walk on without a sound

Told me you love me, that I'd never die alone
Hand over your heart, let's go home
Everyone noticed, everyone has seen the signs
I've always been known to cross lines

I never ever cried when I was feeling down
I've always been scared of the sound
Jesus don't love me, no one ever carried my load
I'm too young to feel this old

Here's to you
Here's to me
On to us
Nobody knows
Nobody sees
Nobody but me


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Livin' my life in a slow hell
Different girl every night at the hotel
I ain't seen the sun shine in 3 damn days
Been fuelin' up on cocaine and whisky
Wish I had a good girl to miss me
Lord I wonder if I'll ever change my ways

I put your picture away
Sat down and cried today
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to her
I put your picture away, sat down and cried today
I can't look at you, while I'm lyin next to her


I called you last night in the hotel
Everyone knows but they wont tell
But their half hearted smiles tell me
Somethin' just ain't right
I been waitin' on you for a long time
Fuelin' up on heartaches and cheap wine
I ain't heard from you in 3 damn nights

I put your picture away
I wonder where you been
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him
I put your picture away
I wonder where you been
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him
I saw ya yesterday with an old friend


It was the same ole same "how have you been"

Since you been gone my worlds been dark & grey

You reminded me of brighter days

I hoped you were comin' home to stay
I was headed to church

I was off to drink you away

I thought about you for a long time
Can't seem to get you off my mind
I can't understand why we're living life this way
I found your picture today
I swear I'll change my ways
I just called to say I want you to come back home
I found your picture today
I swear I'll change my ways
I just called to say I want you to come back home
I just called to say, I love you come back home


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

City of light by Hilltop Hoods

Verse 2: Pressure

I’m from the city of light, with a sky of vanilla,
Known as the city of churches home of the serial killer,
And in the winter, the city sleeps dead in the freeze,
Where I’m from you might see Pressure MC,
Walking the traps trying to escape the map,
Ninety three was my **** I’m trying to take it back,
Got kicked out of school but I would have left in time,
With nothing but an ego and rap to get me by,
I swept floors, packed orders, when poor racked from Porters,
Liquor store just to score me a four track recorder,
Fifteen, sneaking in the back door to the gig,
Thought I could rip, bro trust me I fought for this ****,
Cos the city’s darker than a starless night,
And treats a starter like a fresh piece of meat, greet the carving knife,
Till the day came when I’d scar consortiums,
I’d lay waiting, train stations and parks my audience,
Before we had our beats made, before we had a DJ,
We’d rock to a beat box, before that **** was clichéd,
You see mate, I refused to lay low and gave those,
Better years of my life to pave roads,
Live as hell, we did it by ourselves,
The only secret to this **** is one that time will tell,
So breathe in cos the city invites, jealously, pity and blight,
You're in the city of light


----------



## JimmyRaven (Jul 20, 2011)

My absolute favorite lyrics. Banshee Beat-Animal Collective.


Someone in my dictionary's up to no good
I never find the very special words I should
So I have another party with a water glass 
and I sit on all your actions its a birthing game
and I'll bet he needs a shower cause hes just like me
and the soldiers in the painting know your secret face
Well your parrot told me just how I can make you smile 
Gonna let you do your thinking if you need awhile
but what I gave you made him get mad
A little bit funny how a thing like that
Could travel from one mouth in through another
and the next thing you know you gotta hear it from your brother and
The words they sting like a stump of old wasps
Remember when I said go throw the rock in there
and we ran through the woods to our good house
You forgot about the things that he could say like
I dont think that I like you anymore
Well I found new feelings at the feeling store
and I cant find you at our kissing place 
and im scared of those new pair of eyes you have

So I duck out and go down to find the swimming pool
Hop a fence, leave the street and wet my feet I'll find a swimming pool
Cause when I'm snuffed out I doubt I'll find a swimming pool
Hop a fence, leave the street and wet my feet I'll find a swimming pool

But I don't wish that I was dead
A very old friend of mine once said
that either way you look at it you have your fits
I have my fits but feeling is good
confusions not a kiddney stone in my brain
but if were miscommunicating do we feel the same?
Then either way you look at it you have your fits
I have my fits but feeling is good

You gotta give a little you gotta get a little bit	


I don't know why but these lyrics make me so nostalgic for summers past.


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to fit
I've got to get into it
Don't make no sense
To hide behind anything
Oh how these pressures sting
Their time is wearing thin

I'd make a mold of me
To make a mockery
I'd make a mold of me
To make a mockery

~~Tight Fit by New Young Pony Club


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Gimme that


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Ingrid Michaelson-BE OK

I just want to be ok,be ok, be ok 
I just want to be okay today.
I just want to feel today,feel today, feel today
I just want to feel something today. 
Open me up and you will see im a gallery of broken hearts
Im beyond repair ,let me be and give me back my broken parts....
.just give me back my pieces 
just give them back to me please
just give me back my pieces
And let me hold my broken parts
......I just want to know today, know today,know today
Know that maybe i will be ok
know that maybe i will be ok
Know that maybe i will be ok...


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish i had a rabbit in a hat with a bat and a '64 Impala


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I hear the drizzle of the rain
Like a memory it falls
Soft and warm continuing
Tapping on my roof and walls.

And from the shelter of my mind
Through the window of my eyes
I gaze beyond the rain-drenched streets
To England where my heart lies.

My mind's distracted and diffused
My thoughts are many miles away
They lie with you when you're asleep
And kiss you when you start your day.

And as a song I was writing is left undone
I don't know why I spend my time
Writing songs I can't believe
With words that tear and strain to rhyme.

And so you see I have come to doubt
All that I once held as true
I stand alone without beliefs
The only truth I know is you.

And as I watch the drops of rain
Weave their weary paths and die
I know that I am like the rain
There but for the grace of you go I.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

SUNSHINE ON MY SHOULDERS
John Denver

Sunshine on my shoulders
makes me happy
Sunshine in my eyes can make me
cry
Sunshine on the water looks so
lovely
Sunshine almost always makes me
high

If I had a day that I could give
you
I'd give to you the day just like
today
If I had a song that I could sing for
you
I'd sing a song to make you feel this
way

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me
happy
Sunshine in my eyes can make me
cry
Sunshine on the water looks so
lovely
Sunshine almost always makes me
high

If I had a tale that I could tell
you
I'd tell a tale sure to make you
smile
If I had a wish that I could wish for
you
I'd make a wish for sunshine for all the
while

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me
happy
Sunshine in my eyes can make me
cry
Sunshine on the water looks so
lovely
Sunshine almost always makes me
high
Sunshine almost all the time makes
me high
Sunshine almost always...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

The future's uncertain and the end is always near.


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

*Fitz and The Tantrums *
Title: MoneyGrabber

Blue rhinestone glass. 
All I see.
You talking double.
Like the time you set fire to me.
'Cause I'm in trouble. 
Here's my advice .
I don't think twice for the price of a cheap time *****.
Don't comeback anytime, I've already had your kind.
This is you pay back, money grabber.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sleeping
And right in the middle of a good dream
When all at once I wake up
From something that keeps knockin' at my brain.
Before I go insane
I hold my pillow to my head
And spring up in my bed
Screaming out the words I dread:
"I think I love you!"

This morning
I woke up with this feeling
I didn't know how to deal with
And so I just decided to myself
I'd hide it to myself and never talk about it
And didn't I go and shout it
When you walked into the room.
"I think I love you!"

I think I love you.
So what am I so afraid of?
I'm afraid that I'm not sure of
A love there is no cure for.

I think I love you.
Isn't that what life is made of?
Though it worries me to say
That I've never felt this way.

wwwwhhhh

I don't know what I'm up against.
I don't know what it's all about.
I got so much to think about.

Hey, I think I love you.
So what am I so afraid of?
I'm afraid that I'm not sure of
A love there is no cure for.

I think I love you.
Isn't that what life is made of?
Though it worries me to say
That I've never felt this way.

Believe me,
You really don't have to worry.
I only want to make you happy
And if you say,
"Hey, go away," I will
But I think better still,
I'd better stay around and love you.
Do you think I have a case?
Let me ask you to your face:
Do you think you love me?

I think I love you.
I think I love you.
I think I love you.
I think I love you.
I think I love you.
I think I love you.
I think I love you.
I think I love you.
I think I love you.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunshine by Nazareth

Sunshine, every single day
Helps to light my way
And darlin', right before my eyes
It don't come as no surprise
That it's easy
Easy lovin' you
And baby, 'til you came along
There was always something wrong
Around me
There was emptiness of course
But it's alright
And it's easy
Easy lovin' you
And sunshine, having you around
You're the light I never found
And darlin', every
minute you're away
But it's brighter
And it's easy
Easy lovin' you
Sunshine, every single day
Helps to light my way
And darlin', right before my eyes
It don't come as no surprise
That it's easy
Easy lovin' you


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It all starts tonight
Tonight's the night I guess
So let's go take some drugs
And let's go have some sex
The first time it's alright
The future starts tonight

And you cannot make everything alright
But you could stop being wrong
Tonight
Tonight

And someone's getting born
And someone's getting killed
Somebody falls in love
Somebody falls from a window sill
But you - you just sit tight
Hiding out from life

Oh and you cannot set the world to rights
But you could stop being wrong
Oh tonight
Yeah tonight

Well, the past devours the future
The world is changing the shape
And someone's getting a piercing done for goodness sake
Tonight
Tonight
Tonight
Yeah tonight

Oh and all the culture vultures
And all the snot-nosed kids
And all the so-called artists, wannabes and never-dids
You claim you're not involved
but you're in up to your neck
The night belongs to lovers
so show some respect

Oh and you cannot set the world to rights
But you could stop being wrong

Oh tonight

Oh tonight

Oh tonight


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I don’t know what it is that makes me love you so 
I only know I never want to let you go 
’cause you’ve started something 
Oh, can’t you see? 
That ever since we met You’ve had a hold on me 
It happens to be true 
I only want to be with you 

It doesn’t matter where you go or what you do 
I want to spend each moment of the day with you 
Oh, look what has happened with just one kiss 
I never knew that I could be in love like this 
It’s crazy but it’s true 
I only want to be with you


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Homeboy's so proud, he finally got the video proof
The night vision shows she was only ducking the truth
It's heavy I know, the black eye with the gift down below
_*A choke and a gag, she spit up and came back for more*_

Kings of Leon -I want you


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sophisticated ignorance, I write my curses in cursive.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now- The Smiths
I was happy in the haze of a drunken hour
But heaven knows I'm miserable now
I was looking for a job and then I found a job
And heaven knows I'm miserable now
In my life, why do I waste valuable time
On people who don't care if I live or die


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

If the sun refused to shine, I would still be loving you. 
When mountains crumble to the sea, there will still be you and me. 

Kind woman, I give you my all, Kind woman, nothing more. 

Little drops of rain whisper of the pain, tears of loves lost in the days gone by. 
My love is strong, with you there is no wrong, 
together we shall go until we die. My, my, my. 
An inspiration is what you are to me, inspiration, look... see. 

And so today, my world it smiles, your hand in mine, we walk the miles, 
Thanks to you it will be done, for you to me are the only one. 
Happiness, no more be sad, happiness....I'm glad. 
If the sun refused to shine, I would still be loving you. 
When mountains crumble to the sea, there will still be you and me.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey, hey, hey
Here I go now, here I go into new days

hey, hey, hey
Here I go into new days

I'm pain
I'm hope
I'm suffer

Hey, hey, hey
Ain't no mercy, ain't no mercy there for me

I'm pain
I'm hope
I'm suffer

Yeah, hey, hey
Ain't no mercy, ain't no mercy there for me

Do you bury me when I'm gone?
Do you teach me while I'm here?
Just as soon as I belong, 
then it's time I disappear 

Hey, hey, hey
And I went, and I went, on down that road

Hey, hey, hey
And I went on, 
then I went on down that road

Hey, hey, hey
And I went on, 
then I went on down that road

I'm pain
I'm hope
I'm suffer

Do you bury me when I'm gone?
Do you teach me while I'm here?
Just as soon as I belong, then it's time I disappear 

I'm gone I'm gone
I'm gone baby

Do you bury me when I'm gone?
Do you teach me while I'm here?

Just as soon as I belong, 
then it's time I disappear






Metallica


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, they showed you a statue, told you to pray
They built you a temple and locked you away
Aw, but they never told you the price that you pay
For things that you might have done.....
Only the good die young

....So come on Virginia show me a sign
Send up a signal and I'll throw you the line
The stained-glass curtain you're hiding behind
(you know)
Never lets in the sun
darlin only the good die young
woah
i tell ya
only the good die young 

....They say there's a heaven for those who will wait
Some say it's better but I say it ain't
I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints
the sinners are much more fun...

....I'm telling you baby
You know that only the good die young


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

"the edge of creation is blurred and blushed"





"not a lot of room to grow inside this leather terrarium"


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

And I can sit and talk, because I was just like you,
So arrogant and brave, impetuous and blue.
But trust me as a friend, I’ll do all that I can do
I’d do anything for you, because I want to see you through.
It just takes time.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

Cherish your memorized weakness
Fashioned from a manifesto -- lady, I am no futurist
I'm my only critic, I


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

I remember my first glimpse of her face, 
I saw you smile, then I smiled
I was straight blown away
Mesmerized by your beauty, from your feet to your hands
How could one be so beautiful?
I don't understand
Heaven sent, God's gift without a doubt in my mind
Sometimes I wonder why our paths decided to collide
We started off as perfect strangers
Boy meets girl, infatuation to love
Now you're my whole entire world
Destiny taps me on the back, saying hello
But really it was your touch
Knowing I'd never let you go
Then you spoke, I never heard a voice so sweet
Heavenly, 
And from her words, man, I knew this girl was deep
Just like me
With times to worry and times to play
We'll sit and stress over life or just burn the day away

I know for sure in our past life, we had to be friends
Livin' and dyin' together
Knowin' that we would meet again
It's just a blessing, to have you in my life
I was destined to be with you
My privilege, so amazing, no question
And I'm knowin', soon enough we'll get where we're goin'
Just thinking about it, I can feel my heart growing
Am I trippin'?
Or is it that I finally see?
I don't know, but my heart is saying that you're the one for me
Please believe me, I'm exactly where I wanna be
This rhyme is written from my heart to you, 
Sincerely


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My lovely horse running through the fields,
Where are you going with your fetlocks blowing in the wind?

I want to shower you with sugar lumps and ride you over fences,
Polish your hooves every single day and take you to the horse dentist.

My lovely horse you're a pony no more
Running around with a man on your back

Like a train in the night

_Like a train in the night_..


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Out of touch
Out of reach, yeah
You could try to get closer to me
I'm in love
I'm in deep, yeah
Hypnotized
I'm shakin' to my knees

I gotta know tonight
If you're alone tonight
Can't stop this feeling
Can't stop this fire

I get hysterical
Hysteria
Oh, can you feel it (Oh can you feel it) 
Do you believe it (Do you believe it)
It's such a magical mysteria
When you get that feelin' (When you get that feelin') 
Better start believin (Better start believin')
Cause it's a miracle
Say you will, ooh babe
Hysteria when you're near

Out of me
Into you, yeah
You could hide 
it's just a one way street
Oh, I believe I'm in you, yeah
Open wide, that's right
Dream me off my feet
Oh, believe in me


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Don’t be shy, you learn to fly
And see the sun when day is done.
If only you see
Just what you are, beneath a star
That came to stay one rainy day
In autumn for free.
Yes, be what you’ll be


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Nick Drake is the greatest.

Someday soon you'll be on fire,
And you'll ask me for a glass of water.
And I'll say no.
You can just let that [expletive] burn.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dirty belly of a secret town
Cheap trick hookers that are hanging out at the bar in the Greyhound station
And the bare-chested boys are going down on every thing that the momma believes
Pack of smokes and a little bump of cocaine, help you feel not so strange

Said old Pa, "She don't get off, unless somebody standing near her."
"And she'll shine, once she's crossed the line, cause all tied to the chair."
I said, "Lay it now on the ground, throw in a white noise sound, like a tranny on a ten."

All the bubbas got their heads in a nod, 
they don't know what they love or deserve to get
Chances are they tab their worm in a slab, 
doesn't even know which fish that he like to bite tonight, ah tonight, tonight, tonight

Ah maybe tonight
Said old Pa, "She don't get off, unless somebody standing near her."
"And she'll shine, once she's crossed the line, hands all tied to the chair." 
I said, “Lay it now on the ground, throw in a white noise sound, like a tranny on a ten."
Comes home on call, isn't that peace, 
fingers in the dirt, and he's spitting out his teeth
He's spitting out his teeth

I said, “Lay it on the ground, throw in a white noise sound, like a tranny on a ten.”


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm on the edge
The edge
The edge 
The edge of glory


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

i'm scared of swimming in the sea
dark shapes moving under me
every fear i swallow makes me small
inconsequential things occur
alarms are triggered 
memories stir
it's not the way it has to be 

i'm afraid of what i do not know
i hate being undermined
i'm afraid i can be devil man
and i'm scared to be divine
don't mess with me my fuse is short
beneath this skin these fragments caught 

when i allow it to be
there's no control over me
i have my fears
but they do not have me 

walking through the undergrowth, to the house in the woods
the deeper i go, the darker it gets
i peer through the window
knock at the door
and the monster i was
so afraid of
lies curled up on the floor
is curled up on the floor just like a baby boy 

i cry until i laugh 

i'm afraid of being mothered
with my balls shut in the pen
i'm afraid of loving women
and i'm scared of loving men
flashbacks coming in every night
don't tell me everything's alright 

when i allow it to be
it has no control over me
i own my fear
so it doesn't own me 

walking through the undergrowth, to the house in the woods
the deeper i go, the darker it gets
i peer through the window
knock at the door
and the monster i was
so afraid of
lies curled up on the floor
is curled up on the floor just like a baby boy 

i cry until i laugh

(end of lyrics)

........I quite love Peter Gabriel


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Brand New - Jesus

Jesus Christ, that's a pretty face
The kind you'd find on someone that could save
If they don't put me away
It'll be a miracle

Do you believe you're missing out?
That everything good is happening somewhere else
With nobody in your bed
The night is hard to get through

And I will die all alone
And when I arrive I won't know anyone

Jesus Christ, I'm alone again
So what did you do those three days you were dead?
Because this problem is going to last
More than the weekend

Jesus Christ, I'm not scared to die
But I'm a little bit scared of what comes after
Do I get the gold chariot
Or do I float through the ceiling

Or do I divide and pull apart
Because my bright is too slight to hold back all my dark
This ship went down in sight of land
And at the gates does Thomas ask to see my hands?

I know you're coming in the night like a thief
But I've had some time, O Lord, to hone my lying technique
I know you think that I'm someone you can trust
But I'm scared I'll get scared and I swear I'll try to nail you back up
So do you think that we could work out a sign
So I'll know it's you and that it's over so I won't even try
I know you're coming for the people like me
But we all got wood and nails
And we turn out hate in factories
We all got wood and nails
And we turn out hate in factories
We all got wood and nails
And we sleep inside of this machine


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I want to be your dominated love slave,
I want to be the one who takes the pain,
You can spank me when I do not behave,
Smack me in the forehead with a chain.

And I love feeling dirty,
And I love feeling cheap,
And I love it when you hurt me,
So drive those staples deep.


Yeeeeooo!

: D


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Could this be out of line? (Could this be out of line?)
To say you're the only one breaking me down like this
You're the only one I would take a shot on
Keep me hanging on so contagiously.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh she's my baby, Let me tell you why 
Hey, she drives me crazy, She's the apple of my eye 
'Cause she is my girl, And she can never do wrong 
If I dream too much at night, Somebody please bring me down 

Hey, I love that little lady, I got to be her fool 
Ain't no other like my baby, I can break the golden rule 
'Cause I get down on my knees, Oh, I pray that love won't die 
And if I always try to please, I don't know the reason why, yeah


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm fine being alone.
I've been used to it for a long time.
Then why is it... why......
My heart is breaking......!?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Right proudly high over Dublin town,
Hung they out a flag of war,
'Twas better to die 'neath an Irish sky,
Than at Sulva or Sud-el-bar,
And from the plains of royal meath,
Strong men came hurrying through,
While brittanias huns with their long range guns,
Sailed in through the _foggy dew_





:clap


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

You need to wake up and face it
So you can taste my reality
Now you're stuck in this place you hate
And you came here so happily
Then it made you lose your faith
And that's what f-cked with your sanity
Say goodbye to your soul and say hello to your vanity
Hollywood is your friend, and the undead are your family
We'll take you to the edge, and turn your regret into agony
And I'll never let you go, cuz I know you'll come back to me
I'm the reason you came here, I'm the American Tragedy


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

we only want you when you're 17, when you're 21 you're no fun


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Go, 
Go on, 
I'll be there in a minute.
Don't you want to be, 
Further
From this place.

Go, 
No don't, stay.
Only here for an hour,
And I want to be
Closer.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate a lot of things
I hate a lot of people that are lame
I like to hate stuff
'Cause then I don't have to try and make a change 
I hate teachers
I hate school
I hate the cheerleaders 
And anyone's who's cool, yeah
I hate the office
I hate the quad 
Don't wanna learn nothin'
I want to be a slob

It's cool to hate
(Hey,ooh, ooh)
It's cool to hate
Don't like nothin' and I like that fine 
It's cool to hate
(Hey, ooh, ooh)
It's cool to hate

Don't like nothin' and I like that fine
Don't like nothin' and I like that fine
Yea I hate everythin'
I even hate you too
So **** you

I'm always thinkin' bad
I never have nothin' good to say
I'd rather tear thing down
Than build them up
It's easier that way
I hate the jocks
I hate the geeks
I hate the trendies
But I also hate the freaks, yea
I hate Doc Martens
And muscle T's
I'm only happy when I'm in my misery

It's cool to hate
(Hey, ooh, ooh)
It's cool to hate
Likin' something's just a waste of time
It's cool to hate
(Hey, ooh, ooh)
It's cool to hate

Likin' something's just a waste of time
Yea, I hate everythin'
I even hate me too
So **** you

Hey, hey, hey
It's cool to hate
It's cool to hate
It's cool to hate
It's cool to hate

Cut you down and give you lip
Being positive is so unhip
Cut you down 'cause I'm a fool
Being positive is so uncool
Being positive is so uncool
Being positive is so uncool

Soo, I hate the jocks
And I hate the geeks
I hate the trendies
But I also hate the freaks, yea
I hate your band
And I hate TV
I'm only happy when I'm in my misery

It's cool to hate
(Hey, ooh, ooh)
It's cool to hate
I don't like nothin' and I like that fine
It's cool to hate
(Hey, ooh, ooh(
It's cool to hate

Don't like nothing and I like that fine
Don't like nothing and I like that fine
Yea I hate everythin'
I even hate you too
So **** you

Cool to Hate-The Offspring


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I should just cut all my losses and reside to the truth
This whole time I've been searching, I've been searching for you
And I discovered something I should never ignore
I now know what I'm here for


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

smog - Be Hit

Every girl I’ve ever loved
Has wanted to be hit
Every girl I’ve ever loved
Wanted to be hit
Every girl I’ve ever loved
Has wanted to be hit
Every girl I’ve ever loved
Left me, ’cause I wouldn’t do it.

Got some advice for you friend
Ba-ba-bruise ’em, you’ll never lose ’em
Ba-ba-bruise ’em, you’ll never lose ’em
Alright now

Seems my sensitive touch
Can be given by, any old shmuck
Alright now

(repeat chorus)


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

*Rasputina* - _Clipped_

Against my will 
It hurts me still. 
It really stings. 
They clipped my wings.

What could I do? 
Everything's new. 
How my knees lock. 
How will I walk?

Now that they're gone
I feel strong.
I say Oooh...
They did get in my way
I will learn to walk today

I cast aside 
My downy pride. 
All heaven's things 
They clipped my wings.

I have heard how God sings. 
Ooo, they clipped my wings.

Oh, the sadness that it brings. 
I will try to act like it's ok. 
Oh, they clipped my wings.

So, I must learn to walk today. 
Oh, they clipped my wings.


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

Find me in my hoodie like a hoodie Waldo
Rocking Amadeus like a hoodie falco
Staying self absorbed like I'm Frida Kahlo
From the playground, with the sports team on it
To the old folks home, put some morphine on it
I rock my hoodie whether rain or shine
Overpriced, in a Sam Goody frame of mind
Got a pouch in the front that holds my CDs
And warms my hands when it's too breezy
Believe me, the quickest way to get hurt
Is if I catch you calling it a hooded sweatshirt


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

And how about this for a good one
Maybe we don't ever come down
I can leave the wound wide open
And maybe see if I can tough it out
Let it pour over my head
All your shame and your history
And see if I say a thing
As it rolls up inside of me


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish you could teleport and be in my bedroom 
That would make me feel just like new

3000 miles til I’m sleeping in your bed 
You're not next door, you're not down the street
You're 3000 miles so teleport to me


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm so happy 'cause today
I found my friends
They're in my head


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

How I wish, how I wish you were here. 
We're just two lost souls 
Swimming in a fish bowl, 
Year after year, 
Running over the same old ground. 
What have we found? 
The same old fears. 
Wish you were here.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I am Jesus
welcome to the church of me
True believers 
Take a walk across the sea 
I've come to feed the fish


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

How can we expect anyone to listen
If we're using the same old voice? 
We need new noise 
New art for the real people

We dance to all the wrong songs
We enjoy all the wrong moves
We dance to all the wrong songs
We're not leading

YEAH


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition, 
Leaving all these opportunities behind.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Life is about love, last minutes and lost evenings
About fire in our bellies and of furtive little feelings
And the aching amplitudes that set our needles all a-flickering
And they help us with remembering that the only thing that's left to do is live.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I woke up in a horse's stomach one foggy morning
His eyes were crazy and he smashed into the cemetery gates
All I want is to be a happy man
All I want is to be a happy man
All I want is to be a happy man
All I want is to be a happy man
All I want
All I want
All I want
All I want








R.I.P


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Put me on the train, send me back to my home
Couldn’t live without you when I tried to roam
Put me by the window, let me see outside
Looking at the places where all my family died

Leave me by the churchyard, leave me on my own
The storm will come and take me, back to my old home
Put me by the window,let me see outside
Looking at the places where all my family died


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Let's waste time
Chasing cars
Around our heads

I need your grace
To remind me
To find my own


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My friend assures me "it's all or nothing"
But I am not really worried, I am not overly concerned
You try and tell yourself the things you try to tell yourself
To make yourself forget. To make yourself forget. I am not worried.

Wrap her up in a package of lies
Send her off to a coconut island
I am not worried, I am not overly concerned with the status of my emotions
"Oh" she says "you're changing"
But we're always changing


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

im having a bad day
my dads gay
and im mad cuz i dnt have aids


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I am a sensitive artist.
Nobody understands me because I am so deep.
In my work I make allusions
to books that nobody else has read,
Music that nobody else has heard,
And art that nobody else has seen.
I can't help it, because I am so much more intelligent and well-rounded
Than everyone who surrounds me.

I stopped watching tv when I was six months old
Because it was so boring and stupid
And started reading books
And going to recitals and art galleries.
I don't go to recitals anymore
Because my hearing is too sensitive
And I don't go to art galleries anymore
Because there are people there
And I can't deal with people
Because they don't understand me.

I stay home
Reading books that are beneath me,
And working on my work,
Which no one understands

I am sensitive...
I am a sensitive artist...


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Du warst nichts, du bist nichts
und du wirst nie etwas sein

Lass mich los, du feiges Schwein
ich will dich nie wieder sehn
Ich will dich nie mehr sehn


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

"So familiar and overwhelmingly warm
This one, this form I hold now.
Embracing you, this reality here,
This one, this form I hold now, so
Wide eyed and hopeful.
Wide eyed and hopefully wild.

We barely remember what came before this precious moment,
Choosing to be here right now. Hold on, stay inside...
This body holding me, reminding me that I am not alone in
This body makes me feel eternal. All this pain is an illusion."


Oh, does this one have a memory...


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Watcher of the skies watcher of all
His is a world alone no world is his own,
He whom life can no longer surprise,
Raising his eyes beholds a planet unknown.

Creatures shaped this planet's soil,
Now their reign has come to an end,
Has life again destroyed life,
Do they play elsewhere, do they know
more than their childhood games?
Maybe the lizard's shed its tail,
This is the end of man's long union with Earth.

Judge not this race by empty remains
Do you judge God by his creatures when they are dead?
For now, the lizard's shed it's tail
This is the end of man's long union with Earth.

From life alone to life as one,
Think not now your journey's done
For though your ship be sturdy, no
Mercy has the sea,
Will you survive on the ocean of being?
Come ancient children hear what I say
This is my parting council for you on your way.

Sadly now your thoughts turn to the stars
Where we have gone you know you never can go.
Watcher of the skies watcher of all
This is your fate alone, this fate is your own.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Who do you think you are?_
_Runnin' 'round leaving scars_
_Collecting your jar of hearts_
_And tearing love apart_
_You're gonna catch a cold_
_From the ice inside your soul_
_So don't come back for me_
_Don't come back at all_

Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Away the Pain - Shifty

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

This is a last dance
My last chance.. to get it right
At first glance
You might think my life looks nice
But if you look a little closer
I walk on thin ice
Im 1 slip from death
12 steps from paradise
Im young America
Riddled with defects of charater
A reject
Caught in a web of mass hysteria
I pray for the world to change
I seen my friends killed in pain
1 fixed from the end
1 drink from sane Im stained
Lost with my brain broke
A second from smoked out
Still living the great hope
Sh*t if ya gonna save me save me now
Im an escape artist with no escape I need a way out
My life is way out
The same old played out
Stuck on the same rout
So Im taking a leap of faith
Hoping I win this race
Hoping this time I'm bleased and dont miss
Cause I know
An God knows
I really worked hard for this

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

Now when i get away from trouble
I go looking for more
Taking 2 steps back from the bridge to the shore
Trying to hustle muscle sore from doing the Devil's chore's
Running from my problems
Never getting to the core
Been running round in circles
Down dead end roads
I dont know where Im going
But I act like I know
Borrowing money to pay back what I owe
My heads a 3 ring circus
Im a 1 man show

Another tattooed freak
I was born in a jar
I was breed to be a sick confused loser rockstar
So whose the puppet master?
I went from county jail to an over night disaster
Living fast an getting faster
Now mumma's on the front pouch sippin on some wine
While Daddy's in the office an hes chopping up some lines
My sisters in the backyard smoking northen green
My brothers in the basement cooking meth amphetamines

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

These thoughts, collective
Im trying to alter my perspective
I'm coming to a halt
But to stop is my objective
Time is running out
My luck is running thin
I've struggled too long not to win or die trying
I see the clock ticking buying time time is flying
I smile at defeat still inside Im crying
Look into the sky asking why I cant live a simple life
Its a lie to try an say the grass isnt greener on the other side
A poor excuse for Heavens set
Cause I cant climb the fench no matter how hard I try
Im wrapped in bared wire wondering whose on my side
Rusty knives in back
Theres no where left for me to hid
Im wrapped up in sins so Im in for a ride
I'd commit suicide but I dont wanna die
Im sick of getting high
An Im sick of these games
There's not enough drugs to take
To take away the pain


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not coming back, I've done something so terrible
I'm terrified to speak but you'd expect that from me
I'm mixed up, I'll be blunt
Now the rain is just washing you out of my hair 

And out of my mind, keeping an eye on the world,
So many thousands of feet off the ground
I'm over you now, I'm at home in the clouds
Towering over your head


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Nwuaa tzzzzziii wob wub wub wuuub dn dn tsss wub wub wooob dn dn dn ts bzzzz wub wub brzzz WAW bwrrr wob wub wub wub NUAAA TZZII wob wub wub wub nts nts tsss

Random dubstep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lack of Days - Unfinished Thought

So What's The Deal
With Your Piercing Eyes
Such a ****ing Cheap Disguise
So Pale So Thin
Your Remarks Soak In

As I Wash My Eyes
And My Hands Of Joy
Never Expect Me To Be Able
To Handle Your Coy Ways

I Told You Not To Play My Game
Now We Do Things My Way

I Wonder If You Know
That My Tough Shell Is So Weak
Such A Charade
To Force Me To Speak

No Words Can Be Said
To Account For My Troubled Mind
Plastic Or No There's No Sense of Time

Just A Lacadazical Whirl
Just A ****ed Up Lonely Girl


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Who's got the sweetest disposition?
One guess, that's who?
Who'd never, ever start an argument?
Who never shows a bit of temperament?
Who's never wrong but always right?
Who'd never dream of starting a fight?
Who gets stuck with all the bad luck?
No one - but Donald Duck!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

It's been seven hours and 15 days
Since you took your love away
I go out every night and sleep all day
Since you took your love away

Since you been gone I can do whatever I want
I can see whomever I choose
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant
But nothing 
I said nothing can take away these blues
Cause nothing compares
Nothing compares to you

It's so lonely without you here
Like a bird without a song
Nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling
Tell me baby
Where did I go wrong
I can put my arms around every boy I see
They only remind me of you

I went to the doctor and guess what he told
Guess what he told me
He said girl you better try to have fun no matter what you do
But he's a fool

Cause nothing compares
Nothing compares to you

All the flowers that you planted, mama
In the backyard
All died when you went away
I know that living with you, baby, was sometimes hard
But I'm willing to give it another try

Nothing compares
Nothing compares to you

Nothing compares
Nothing compares to you

Nothing compares
Nothing compares to you


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Whenever life gets you down,
keeps you wearing a frown,
and the gravy train has left you behind...

and when you're all out of hope,
down at the end of your rope,
and nobody's there to throw you a line...

If you ever get so low
that you don't know which way to go
come on and take a walk in my shoes...

Never worry 'bout a thing
got the world on a string
Cause I've got the cure for all of my blues

I take a look at my enormous penis
and my troubles start melting away.
I take a look at my enormous penis
and the happy times are coming to stay.

I gotta sing and I dance
when I glance in my pants
and the feeling's like a sunshiny day...

I take a look at my enormous penis
and everything is going my way.

I take a look at my enormous penis
and my troubles start melting away.
I take a look at my enormous penis
and the happy times are coming to stay.

Yeah I got great big amounts
in the place where it counts
and the feeling's like a sunshiny day...
I take a look at my enormous penis
and everything is going my way.

Everything is going my way
*hey look at these goobers
Everything is going my way
*my meat is bigger 
Everything is going my way 
*size doesn't matter
Everything is going my way...


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Woke up to the sound of pouring rain
The wind would whisper and I'd think of you
And all the tears you cried, that called my name
And when you needed me I came through

I paint a picture of the days gone by
When love went blind and you would make me see
I'd stare a lifetime into your eyes
So that I knew you were there for me
Time after time you were there for me

Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand
Love letters in the sand, I remember you
Through the sleepless nights and every endless day
I'd wanna hear you say, I remember you

We spend the summer with the top rolled down
Wished ever after would be like this
You said I love you babe, without a sound
I said I'd give my life for just one kiss
I'd live for your smile and die for your kiss

Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand
Love letters in the sand, I remember you
Through the sleepless nights and every endless day
I'd wanna hear you say, I remember you

We've had our share of hard times
But that's the price we paid
And through it all we kept the promise that we made
I swear you'll never be lonely

Woke up to the sound of pouring rain
Washed away a dream of you
But nothing else could ever take you away
'Cause you'll always be my dream come true
Oh my darling, I love you

Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand
Love letters in the sand, I remember you
Through the sleepless nights and every endless day
I'd wanna hear you say, I remember you

(Skid Row, I Remember You)


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

"Guess whaaaAaaat I'm not a robot, a robot"

Marina and the diamonds - I am not a robot


----------



## standing in the rain (Sep 23, 2011)

It's colder than before
The seasons took all they had come for
Now winter dances here
It seems so fitting don't you think?
Dress the ground in white
And grey

It's so quiet I can hear
My thoughts touching every second I spent
Waiting for you
Circumstances affords me
No second chance
To tell you
How much I've missed you

My beloved do you know
When the warm wind comes again
Another year will start to pass
And please don't ask me why I'm here
Something deeper brought me
That I need to remember


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Take my hand; Follow me through tranquillity
Stay with me, you will see ardour where shadows grow
Feel my heart, relieve your hope of this fading love
Winter came far too soon, but still the flowers bloom


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

we didnt start the fire
it was always burnin since the wrold was turning


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

If shame had a face I think it 
would kind of look like mine 
If it had a home would it be my eyes
Would you believe me if I said I'm tired of this
Well here we go now one more time

So when will this end it goes on and on
Over and over and over again
Keep spinning around I know that it won't stop 
Till I step down from this for good


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Forever is a long, long time
But I wouldn't mind spending it by your side.
Tell me everyday I get to wake up to that smile
I wouldn't mind it at all
I wouldn't mind it at all...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

There's no time for us
There's no place for us
What is this thing that builds our dreams
Yet slips away from us

Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever
Ooooooooooooh

There's no chance for us
It's all decided for us
This world has only one sweet moment
Set aside for us


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

This is your life, are you who you want to be?
This is your life, are you who you want to be?
This is your life, is it everything you dreamed that it would be?
When the world was younger and you had everything to lose

Don't close your eyes
Don't close your eyes
Don't close your eyes
Don't close your eyes


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

You swear you recall nothing at all
That could make you come back down
You made up your mind to leave it all behind
Now you're forced to fight it out


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ballroom scene, but the fire underneath
Gonna eat you all alive
Gonna bring you to your knees


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

bjork-- hyper ballad

it's real early morning
no-one is awake
i'm back at my cliff
still throwing things off
i listen to the sounds they make
on their way down
i follow with my eyes 'til they crash
imagine what my body would sound like
slamming against those rocks

and when it lands
will my eyes
be closed or open?

i'll go through all this
before you wake up
so i can feel happier
to be safe up here with you


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

''I always feel like somebody's watching me''

Geico commercial:Mysto & pizzi "somebodys watching me"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You don't know anything
You don't know anything 
You don't know anything about me

Once it starts, it never stops
Discipline, it's all I'm not
Can't help myself, you listening?
Why can't I say just what I want?

You don't know anything
No, you don't know anything about me

Steady damage, cross the line
What's become clearly defined
Steady damage, cross the line
What's become clearly defined

Chain me up, hold me down
Just let me go, there's always more
I want it all excluding you
Losing control, so construed

You don't know anything
No, you don't know anything about me

Steady damage, cross the line
What's become clearly defined
Steady damage, cross the line
What's become clearly defined

All that is done is left behind
You had it all now I got mine

I can't wait to see your face when I make it without you
Nothing seems to go your way, you'll never amount to 

Get away, get away from me
Get away (never amount to)
Get away, get away from me
Get away (never amount to ****)

Steady damage, cross the line
What's become clearly defined
Steady damage, cross the line
What's become clearly defined

You don't know anything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down by the river by the boats 
Where everybody goes to be alone 
Where you wont see any rising sun 
Down to the river we will run 

When by the water we drink to the dregs 
Look at the stones on the riverbed 
I can tell from your eyes 
You've never been by the riverside 

Down by the water the riverbed 
Somebody calls you somebody says 
Swim with the current and float away 
Down by the river every day 

Oh my God I see how everything is torn in the river deep 
And I don't know why I go the way 
Down by the riverside 

When that old river runs past your eyes 
To wash off the dirt on the riverside 
Go to the water so very near 
The river will be your eyes and ears 

I walk to the borders on my own 
Fall in the water just like a stone 
Chilled to the marrow in them bones 
Why do I go here all alone

Oh my God I see how everything is torn in the river deep 
And I don't know why I go the way 
Down by the riverside


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"I need the darkness someone please cut the lights"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw you this morning,
You were moving so fast.
Can't seem to loosen my grip,
On the past.
And I miss you so much,
There's no one in sight.
And we're still making love,
In my secret life.

I smile when I'm angry.
I cheat and I lie.
I do what I have to do,
To get by.
But I know what is wrong,
And I know what is right.
And I'd die for the truth,
In my secret life.

Hold on, hold on, my brother,
My sister, hold on tight.
I finally got my orders,
I'll be marching through the morning.
Marching through the night,
Moving 'cross the borders,
Of my secret life.

Looked through the paper,
Makes you want to cry.
Nobody cares if the people,
Live or die.
And the dealer wants you thinking,
That it's either black or white.
Thank God it's not that simple,
In my secret life.

I bite my lip.
I buy what I'm told.
From the latest hit,
To the wisdom of old.
But I'm always alone,
And my heart is like ice.
And it's crowded and cold,
In my secret life


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Shhh&#8230;T'was the night before the coming
Sugar plum candy coated lines for the dummies
Decoded hieroglyphics in the shrines for the mummies
We not illuminati but our eye is on the money
My mind's on the scripture -*
*It's beautiful,I see every line on the picture
So when the leaves rustle and the cock crows winter
Just know that the Black Gods mingled a bit
Then the fingers got pricked, then the single got picked
Man I'm living out my brain I don't dream about ****
If I say dream, I meant dream, fresh not Hampton*
*I got a date with destiny I'm definitely not canceling
Romancing...The Stone
The Roc...The Throne
The elegant celebration sent tremors through every nation
The stars aligned like cars at grand central station...*


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm not expecting to grow flowers in the desert
But I can live and breathe and see the sun in wintertime


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Papa I'm a millionaire but sex and abs don't sell affection
Papa I'm a millionaire but I ain't moving in the right direction
Something ain't right


----------



## muddlemind (Nov 21, 2011)

you don't get to taste the honey without the sting of the bee


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

"The more you see the less you know, 
the less you find out as you go, 
I knew much more then than I do now...

The more you know the less you feel, 
some pray for what others steal, 
blessings' not just for the ones who kneel,
luckily."


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sing me to sleep 
Sing me to sleep 
And then leave me alone
Don't try to wake me in the morning 
'Cause I will be gone 
Don't feel bad for me 
I want you to know 
Deep in the cell of my heart 
I will feel so glad to go

"Asleep" - The Smiths


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Few of the sins of the father, are visited upon the son
Hearts have been hard, our hands have been clenched in a fist too long
Our sons will never be soldiers, our daughters will never need guns
These are the yrs between
These are the yrs that were hard fought and won
Contracts torn at the edges, old signatures stained with tears
Seasons of war and peace, these should not be forgotten years
Still it aches like tetanus, it reeks of politics
How many dreams remain? This is a feeling too strong to contain

The hardest years, the darkest yrs, the roarin' yrs, the fallen yrs
These should not be forgotten yrs
The hardest yrs, the wildest yrs, the desperate and divided yrs
We will remember, these should not be forgotten yrs

Our shoreline was never invaded, our country was never in flames
This is the calm we breathe, this is a feeling too strong to contain
Still it aches like tetanus, it reeks of politics
Signatures stained with tears, who can remember
We've got to remember

The hardest...
Forsaking aching breaking yrs, the time and tested heartbreak yrs
These should not be forgotten yrs
The blinded yrs, the binded yrs, the desperate and divided yrs
These should not be forgotten yrs, remember


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

I was sitting here waiting for my life to begin,
while it was all just slipping away


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh no I've said too much,....... I haven't said enough


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

When your day is long and the night 
The night is yours alone
When you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on
Don't let yourself go 
Everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes

Sometimes everything is wrong 
Now it's time to sing along
When your day is night alone (hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go (hold on)
When you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on

Everybody hurts 
Take comfort in your friends.
Everybody hurts
Don't throw your hand. Oh, no
Don't throw your hand
If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life 
The days and nights are long
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on

Well, everybody hurts sometimes
Everybody cries
And everybody hurts sometimes
And everybody hurts sometimes
So, hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on 
Hold on, hold on 
(Hold on, hold on)

Everybody hurts 
You are not alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
never been a better time than this
suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city
that swells with so much hate 
you seem to rise above
and take its place
the heart pumps until it dies
drain the blood, the heart is wise

All my friends are murder
All my bones no marrows in
All these fiends want teenage meat
All my friends are murderers

Away....


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

So chin up and we'll drown a little slower
Cause I'm bad at staying calm.
And I know this town's a time bomb.
And we've been dragging our feet too long, too long.
We've been sinking all along.
And we're gone, we're gone, and we're gone


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Look for me another day,
I feel that I could change,
I feel that I could change.
There's a sudden joy that's like,
A fish, a moving light,
I thought I saw it.


----------



## engram (Jul 1, 2011)

Take my eyes the things I've seen in this world coming to an end
My reflection fades, I'm weary of these earthly bones and skin
You may pass through me and leave no trace, I have no mortal face
Solar winds are whispering, you may hear me call


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I wish I 
Could do better by
You 'cause that's what you deserve.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Some are like water, some are like the heat,
Some are the melodies some are the beat,
Sooner or later they'll all be gone,
Why don't they stay young?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

And if it's healthier to leave you be, may a sickness come and set me free, kill me while I still believe that you were meant for me...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

One spliff a day a keep the evil away a.


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

Man in black, on a snow white horse
A pointless life has run its' course
Red rimmed eyes, the tears still run
As he fades into the setting sun

(can i have this on my headstone?)


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

So we open up a quarrel,
between the present and the past, 
we only sacrifice the future,
it's the bitterness that lasts...


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

You say you just can't see it,
He says it's perfect sense,
You just can't get agreement in this present tense,
We all talk a different language,
Talking in defence ...


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Sometimes it feels like a heart is no place to be singing from at all...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the devil comes blowing through your door
You'll know there's trouble
And he's coming back for more
You better keep what is precious
Hidden under the floor
Or you better treat it so good
It will never want for more

But looking back in retrospect
Did you ever really get what you'd expect?
Trying to rectify
Got lost a little further
Well, you've been trying to justify
Find out how and from where it came

Devil was your angel
But it's not no more
The devil was your angel
When you weren't sure


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Take Me, Take, Take Me
Lend me your heart 
Take Me, Take, Take Me
I won't let you down
You can trust me, just believe 
You're all I've ever wanted since the beginning


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

When I was young, I was the nicest guy I knew
I thought I was the chosen one
But time went by, and I found out a thing or two
My shine wore off as time wore on
I thought that I was living out the perfect life
But in the lonely hours when the truth begins to bite
I thought about the times when I turned my back and stalled
I ain't no nice guy after all
I ain't no nice guy after all


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Who'd like to change the world
Who wants to shoot the curl
Who gets to work for bread
Who wants to get ahead

Who hands out equal rights
who starts and ends that fight
And not rant and rave
Or end up a slave

Who can make hard won gains
Fall like the summer rain
Now every man must be
What his life can be
So don't call me the tune, I will walk away

Who wants to please everyone
Who says it all can be done
Still sit up on that fence
No-one I've heard of yet

Don't call me baby
Don't talk in maybes
Don't talk like has-beens
Sing it like it should be

Who laughs at their nagging doubts
Lying on a neon shroud, running around
Just got to touch someone
I want to be

So don't call me the tune, I will walk away

One country one
Country one country

Who wants to sit around
Turn it up, turn it down
Only a man can be
What his life can be

One vision
One people
One landmass
We are defenceless
We have a lifeline

One ocean
One policy
Seabed lies
One passion
One movement
One instant
One difference
One lifetime
One understanding

One country
One understanding

Transgression
Redemption
One island
One placemat
One firmament
One element
One moment
One fusion
Yes, and one time


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

_When they all come crashing down, mid flight _
You know you're not the only one.
_When they're all alone they find a back door out of life_
You know you're not the only one.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This is is my time of the year. This is mu december, this is is all so clear


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

_Everything that we believed in was a lie 
Cross the oceans in your mind
Find a way to blur the line
In the end you never can wash the blood from your hands

And we never learn, so we fall down again 
Heaven help me find a way to dream within this nightmare. 
_


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

what have i *become?
*my sweetest *friend
*everyone i *know
goes away
in the end*
(dum, dum, dum, dum)
*You could have it all.
My empire of dirt.*​


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I think you're broken to the fact I can't and *won't *go back 
Yeah, I think you're broken to the fact...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, don't cry,
keep your light on.

(doo doo do do doo!)

Your secret,
Fiiiiire, won't die,
Why, why?

(doo doo do do doo!)


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

*(dum.)
*Can we get much higher higher higher?
*so hiiiiiiiiigh
How, how, how?
How, how, how?
*​


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

_Counting the days to meet you on the other side
Come and take me home. 
_


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

_it's always darkest before the dawn._

​*SHAKE IT OUT SHAKE IT OUT
**SHAKE IT OUT SHAKE IT OUT
*​* OH, WHOA-OA
SHAKE IT OUT SHAKE IT OUT
* *SHAKE IT OUT SHAKE IT OUT
*​* OH, WHOA-OA
AND IT'S HARD TO DANCE WITH A DEVIL ON YOUR BACK,
SO SHAKE HIM OFF!
OH, WHOA-OA*
​


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

My tendency 
For dependency
Is offending me
It's upending me
I'm pretending see
To be strong and free
From my dependency
It's warping me


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

it's crazy how you got to work so hard
just to get a little bit of action
when it's all over and there's nothing but the feeling
we'll be living on inside the molecules, hey


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sexy and i know it


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Regrets collect like old friends
Here to relive your darkest moments
I can see no way, I can see no way
And all of the ghouls come out to play
And every demon wants his pound of flesh
But I like to keep some things to myself
I like to keep my issues drawn
It's always darkest before the dawn

And I've been fool and I've been blind
I can never leave the past behind
I can see no way, I can see no way
I'm always dragging that horse around
All of his questions, such a mournful sound
Tonight I'm gonna bury that horse in the ground
Cos I like to keep my issues drawn
It's always darkest before the dawn

Shake it out, shake it out
Shake it out, shake it out, oh whoa
Shake it out, shake it out
Shake it out, shake it out, oh whoa
And it's hard to dance with a devil on your back
So shake it out, oh whoa

And I am done with my graceless heart
So tonight I'm gonna cut it out and then restart
Cos I like to keep my issues drawn
It's always darkest before the dawn

Shake it out, shake it out
Shake it out, shake it out, oh whoa
Shake it out, shake it out
Shake it out, shake it out, oh whoa
And it's hard to dance with a devil on your back
So shake it out, oh whoa

And it's hard to dance with the devil on your back
And given half the chance, would I take any of it back
It's a fine romance but it's left me so undone
It's always darkest before the dawn

And I'm damned if I do and I'm damned if I don't
So here's to drinks in the dark, at the end of my rope
And I'm ready to suffer and I'm ready to hope
It's a shot in the dark aimed right at my throat
Cos, looking for heaven, for the devil in me
Looking for heaven, for the devil in me
But what the hell, I'm gonna let it happen to me


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's the sad story, about a deer, and a man!

A romantic scene, from a lullaby,
In the clearing green, where his eyes met mine.
I was froze in motion, oh his bow was raised,
Then the fleeting notion, that my life he'd save.

[Oh] But I saw it coming, flying through the air,
Feathered backside humming. Miss' me, hit me where?
Where it will only hurt me, not a mortal wound.
Leave me lying dirty, someone would find me soon.

I have never, felt like this before.
Felt my body sinking, to the grassy floor.
No I have never, known a love like this,
Felt the flaming arrows, of the hunter's kiss.

My life is not mine, like a dog or a wife.

He has taken his time, he has taken my life.

I could see the steaming, of his cloudy breath,
No, I was not dreaming, I was next to death.
As I lay there twitching, then my legs he tied.
There was nothing missing, on the day I died.

I have never, been like this before.
Felt my body sinking, to the grassy floor.
No I have never, known a love like this.
Love the flaming arrows, of the hunter's kiss.

No I have never felt like this before.
Never felt my body sinking to the earth's grassy floor.
Now I know I have never known a love like this.
Never felt the flaming arrows of the lonely hunter's kiss.


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

walking up to me *expecting*
walking up to me
expecting *words*--
it happens all the time.
​present company *accepted*
​present company
​except the *worst*--
​it happens every night.

*ahhhh-AHHHHHHHH,
AHHHHH-ahhhhhh*
​


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

_You will never be my, 
You will never be my fool....
_


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

"It's a hungry world out there even the wind will take a bite, and i can feel the world circling, sniffing around me in the night, And the lost sheep grow teeth, Forsake the lambs and lie with the lions..."


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

won't you let me take you for a ride
you can stop the world
try to change my mind
won't you let me show you how it feels
you can stop the world
but you wont change me
i need music
to set me free
to let me bleed


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

*WOO-HOO*
the tide is getting closer​*WOO-HOO
*_time to be a ghost_​


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's in the Neon Bible, the Neon Bible Not much chance for survival, If the Neon Bible is right.

​​


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

jaymusic1992 said:


> It's in the Neon Bible, the Neon Bible Not much chance for survival, If the Neon Bible is right. ​​


​​
<3

(da da, da dum dum)
(da da da da, da dum dum)
(da da da da, da dum dum)
_(fsssh)_
OHHHHohhhhOHHHHHHohhhhh
OHHHohhhHHHhhhOOOhhh
something
filled up
my heart
with _nothing
_someone
told me
not
to
*cryyy
*now that
i'm older
my heart
is colder
and i can't
see
that
it's
_*aliiive

*_OHHHHohhhhOHHHHHHohhhhh
 OHHHohhhHHHhhhOOOhhh

_*children
*__*WAKE UP
hold your
STICK UP
before they
turn the summer
into dust.
*_if the children
don't grow up
our bodies get bigger
but our hearts get colder
*we're just a million little gods
causin' rain storms
turnin' every good thing to rust
i guess we'll just have to
ADJUUUUUUUUUUUST
*​


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

_I don't know why flowers grow in winter time
The sky turns grey, 
The sun don't shine..._


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

sabreth said:


> metallica - unforgiven. Metallica has the best lyrics of any band i've ever listened to imho.
> 
> New blood joins this earth
> and quickly he's subdued
> ...


luuuuuv it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

You got a fast car
Is it fast enough so we can fly away?


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Music is like magic. 
There's a certain feeling you get
When you're real, n' you spit
N' people are feelin' your ****.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

_Blown out wishes 
Blown out dreams 
Just sitting here trying to decipher what's written in braille upon my skin. _


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

There's the moon asking to stay
Long enough for the clouds to fly me away
Oh, it's my time coming, I'm not afraid, afraid to die

My fading voice sings of love
But she cries to the clicking of time
Of time

Wait in the fire
Wait in the fire

Wait in the fire
Wait in the fire
Fire

And she weeps on my arm
Walking to the bright lights in sorrow
Oh drink a bit of wine we both might go tomorrow
Oh my love

And the rain is falling and I believe
My time has come
It reminds me of the pain I might leave
Leave behind

Wait in the fire
Wait in the fire

Wait in the fire
Wait in the fire
Fire

It reminds me of the pain I might leave
Leave behind

And I feel them drown my name
So easy to know and forget with this kiss
I'm not afraid to go but it goes so slow, ohh

Wait in the fire
Wait in the fire

Wait in the fire
Wait in the fire
Wa-wa-wait in the fire

--Jeff Buckley, "Grace"

RIP.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Kobe bout to lose 150 M's
Kobe my ***** I hate it had to be him
***** you wasn't with me shootin in the gym
***** YOU WASN'T WITH ME SHOOTIN IN THE GYM


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiding from the rain and snow
Trying to forget but I won't let go
Looking at a crowded street
Listening to my own heart beat

So many people all around the world
Tell me where do I find someone like you girl

[Chorus]
Take me to your heart take me to your soul
Give me your hand before I'm old
Show me what love is - haven't got a clue
Show me that wonders can be true

They say nothing lasts forever
We're only here today
Love is now or never
Bring me far away

Take me to your heart take me to your soul
Give me your hand and hold me
Show me what love is - be my guiding star
It's easy take me to your heart

Standing on a mountain high
Looking at the moon through a clear blue sky
I should go and see some friends
But they don't really comprehend

Don't need too much talking without saying anything
All I need is someone who makes me want to sing

[Chorus]


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Good news for beautiful people
Watching the world go by
Make love in the middle of a warzone
Hey - ya never gonna die

Don't rock the boat - keep your head down
Just another fool in the crowd
Everybody knows - you can be a winner
C'mon - shout it out loud

On the fat of the land I been living
Now it's only a matter of time
Sooner or later - you open your eyes
And return to the scene of the crime

Dig deep at the top of the heap
Now you've bitten off the hand that feeds you
You got nothin' but your soul to sell
You got nothin'

When the river runs dry
You will return to the scene of the crime
When the river runs dry
Salvation will rain on you one last time
When the river runs dry

You got the power I got the money
Another million miles to run
I'd cry - cry for the future
But I wouldn't get anything done
Relax - abandon ship
Turn your back on Mother Nature
Blind luck - destiny - do me a favour

When the river runs dry
You will return to the scene of the crime
When the river runs dry
Salvation will rain on you one more time
When the river runs.. dry

Good news for beautiful people
Watching the world go by
Make love in the middle of a war zone
All of God's children
Never gonna die

You will return to the scene of the crime
When the river runs dry
Salvation will rain on you one more time
When the river runs dry
You will return to the scene of the crime
When the river runs dry
Salvation will rain on you one more time
When the river runs

I'm going home to where the river runs dry

Salvation will rain on you one more time

It's only a matter of time
Only a matter of time
when the river runs dry...


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't care who's right or wrong,
I don't try to understand,
Let the devil take tomorrow,
Lord tonight I need a friend........


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know how I'm gonna tell you
I can't play with you no more
I don't know how I'm gonna do what mama told me
My friend the boy next door

I can't believe what people saying
You don't let your hair hang down
I'm satisfied to sit here working all day long 
You're in the darker side of town

And when I'm out I see you walking
Why don't your eyes see me
Could it be you've found another game to play
What did mama say to me

That's the way
Oh that's the way it ought to be, yay, yay
Mama said that's the way it ought to stay, yay, yay, ooh, ooh

And yesterday I saw you standing by the river
And weren't those tears that filled your eyes
And all the fish that lay in dirty water dying
Have they got you hypnotized

And yesterday I saw you kissing tiny flowers
But all that lives is born to die
And so I say to you that nothing really matters
And all you do is stand and cry

I don't know what to say about it
When all your ears have turned away
But now's the time to look and look again at what you see
Is that the way it ought to stay

That's the way
That's the way it ought to be, oh don't you know now
Mama said mama said that's the way it's gotta stay
Yeah
Oh
Oh


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world 
Around the world, around the world

*Around the world, Daftpunk*


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

"Years go by 
Will I still be waiting
For somebody else to understand
Years go by
If I'm stripped of my beauty
And the orange clouds
Raining in my head
Years go by 
Will I choke on my tears
Till finally there is nothing left
One more casualty
You know we're too easy easy easy"

--Silent All These Years by Tori Amos


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Well we're waiting here in Allentown
For the Pennsylvania we never found
For the promises our teachers gave
If we worked hard
If we behaved.

So the graduations hang on the wall
But they never really helped us at all
No they never taught us what was real
Iron or coke,
Chromium steel.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you ever try to hug the sky behind your head?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

"When I'm watchin' my T.V. 
And that man comes on to tell me 
How white my shirts can be 
But he can't be a man 'cause he doesn't smoke 
The same cigarrettes as me 
I can't get no, oh no, no, no 
Hey hey hey, that's what I say"


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

All my thoughts are all lies
All my thoughts are all lies
All my bones are so tired
All my bones are so tired
So young and so handsome
So easily led
They told me to wait
I said...


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Alter Bridge - Isolation

Justify you waste away
You dare to dream but still you're too afraid
And now you're broken and deceived
Lost to live this cruel reality
You're disconnected so alone
Severed ties from all you know


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

I got a gnome in the backyard 
I put him right on the X mark 
he’s supposed to show me where the money is 
hey wont you show me where the money is 
I got it all on the back of my hand 
I want your answer so I won't forget 
then show me right where your heart is 
oh right now tell me where your heart is


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey!
Man are you talking back to me?
Take 'em out!
You gotta keep 'em separated
Hey! 
Man you disrespectin' me?
Take 'em out!
You gotta keep 'em separated


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Under this crushing weight, I'm sinking 
It never goes away, the thinking 
Echoes in empty rooms are saying 
Time to erase the rest of me


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Thought i'd cry for you forever, but i couldn't, so i didn't
People's children die and they don't even cry forever
Thought I'd see your face in my mind for all time
But I don't even remember what your ears looked like
And the clock still strikes, midnight and noon
And the sun still rises and, so does the moon
Birds still migrate south and, people move on
Even though I'm no longer in your arms


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

H to the Izzo....b to the izzay. Fer sheezy my neezy use to dribble down in VA!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been defeated and brought down
Dropped to my knees when hope ran out
The time has come to change my ways

On this day I see clearly everything has come to life
A bitter place and a broken dream
And we'll leave it all, leave it all behind

I'll never long for what might have been
Regret won't waste my life again
I won't look back
I'll fight to remain


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

The woodsmen failed to breach those fangs in time
so they dragged him through the underbrush
wearing three winter coats and a dirty knife


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Who's that kid in the back of the room?
Who's that kid in the back of the room?
He's setting all his papers on fire
He's setting all his papers on fire
Where did he get that crazy smile?
Where did he get that crazy smile?
We all think he's really weird
We all think he's really weird
We never talk to him
He never looks quite right
He laughs at us
We just beat him up
What he sees escapes our sight

We never see him with the girls
We never see him with the girls
He's talking to himself again
He's talking to himself again
Why doesn't he want tons of friends?
Why doesn't he want tons of friends?
Says he's bored when we hang around
Says he's bored when we hang around

We never talk to him
He never looks quite right
He laughs at us
We just beat him up
What he sees escapes our sight

We're all planning our careers
We're all planning our careers
We're all planning our careers
He says we're growing old...​


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

So what we get drunk, So what we smoke weed, We're just having fun. We don't care who see. So what we go out That's how its supposed to be. Living young wild and free ♥


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Satanic Rites Of Count Drugula - Electric Wizard

Under Saturn's rays I rest in eternal sleep
Dopesmoke violates my tomb and awakens me
Clawing from the grave my batwings spread
Their blood filled with drugs, so high, so dead

Your dope laced blood shows me new highs
Bloodlust, druglust, Count Drugula arise...

Strung out on blood I hunt the streets at night
Terror from the sky in bat form, I strike
Your naked body dragged back to my darkened crypt
I tie you up, dope you up, then your blood I sip

Your dope laced blood shows me new highs
Bloodlust, druglust, Count Drugula arise...


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Stupid hoes is my enemy, stupid hoes is so wack, stupid hoe shoulda befriended me, then she coulda probably came back.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

She said I don't know if I've ever been good enough
I'm a little bit rusty, and I think my head is caving in
And I don't know if I've ever been really loved
By a hand that's touched me, well I feel like something's gonna give
And I'm a little bit angry, well


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

What will the future hold 
How will I be rewarded 
Have I the right to riches 
In a world where there are no prizes 

Who makes the clock tick by 
When will my fate be ready 
Do I get prior warning 
Am I told? Are there no surprises 

I have to count my blessings 
I have to learn my lessons 
My fate is in the balance 
I must go on believing


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be your mirror, reflect what you are, in case you don't know. I'll be the wind, the rain and the sunset, the light on your door to show that you're home. When you think the night has seen your mind, that inside you're twisted and unkind, let me stand and show that you are blind. Please, put down your hands, cause I see you. I find it hard to believe you don't know the beauty you are. But, if you don't, let me be your eyes, a hand to your darkness so you won't be afraid. When you think the night has seen your mind, that inside you're twisted and unkind, let me stand and show that you are blind. Please, put down your handss, cause I see you. I'll be your mirror, I'll be your mirror...


----------



## StrawberryCAKE (Aug 14, 2011)

Of Montreal-labyrinthian pomp


There's two gods for every one, one, two gods for the beasts 
An hour dead deflects our eggs On latitude 0, 1 degree I trusted you, no, don't explain Moving in clipped tempos making sad dreams Of the flags appearing
Crazy how the symbolism works Don't look at them


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Os iusti meditabitur sapientiam, 
Et lingua eius loquetur indicium.


Beatus vir qui suffert tentationem, 
Quoniqm cum probates fuerit accipient coronam vitae.

Kyrie, fons bonitatis. 
Kyrie, ignis divine, eleison.

O quam sancta, quam serena, 
Quam benigma, quam amoena esse Virgo creditur. 
O quam sancta, quam serena, 
Quam benigma, quam amoena, 
O castitatis lilium.

It's in Latin, the song is called Lilium, I'm sure those familiar with Elfen Lied will be familiar with this song.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

_I don't belong here, I gotta move on dear,
Escape from this afterlife,
'Cause this time I'm right to move on and on,
Far away from here_
- Afterlife by: Avenged Sevenfold

Literally the greatest song ever.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No junk food, just earthly goods
I ate weird berries in the woods
Now I'm seeing colors, I'm getting higher
I think I'll start a forest.... fire


----------



## up123 (Mar 7, 2012)

here is a song by Amr Diab... some people do know him some people don't

أنا مهما كبرت صغير
أنا مهما عليت مش فوق
مش ممكن يوم نتغير
دى الدنيا غروب وشروق
اليوم والأمس وبكرة
فى عيونكم كانت فكرة
شايلين فى القلب الذكرى
باين فى عينينا الشوق
ياعيون بالحب توافى
فاتت أيام وسنين
فاكرين العمر الدافى
شايلين فى القلب حنين
ومهما نقول مش كافى
فى قلوبنا انتم عايشين*Translation in English*​_*Amr Diab - No Matter How Old I Get I'm Still Young*_

No matter how old I get I'm still young
No matter how high I get I'm not above
We could never change
This world is sunset and sunrise
Today, yesterday and tomorrow
An idea was in your eyes
You carry the memory in our hearts
The desire appears in our eyes
Oh eyes you are faithful with love
Days and years passed
We remember the warm life
We carry longing in our hearts
And no matter what you say it's not enough
You all live in our hearts


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

'Twas the night before,
When all through the world,
No words, no dreams
Then one day,
A writer by a fire
Imagined all Gaia
Took a journey into a child-man's heart

A painter on the shore
Imagined all the world
Within the snowflake on his palm
Unframed by poetry,
A canvas of awe
Planet Earth falling back in to the stars


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dead Heart, in a Dead World - Nevermore

To see the last survivor fall
To see their *******s sons against the wall
To see the emptiness as we decay
I see the world is dead, I am betrayed

Dead heart in a dead world
Dead heart in a dead world

This rotten hole that I call home bled dry again
This lesion marked upon my soul
Left an empty hanging man

Across the fields, into the sea
To find the light from within
From this lake I've tried to crawl
I think I'm there and then again I fall
Again I fall

Burn your gods and kill the king
Subjugate your suffering
Dead heart, in a dead world

We must remember wounds so deep
Take time to heal
And sometimes though we struggle still
Life seems surreal

Emotions turned to cold dead wood
Can still have life once more
The door that slammed upon your heart
Torn away, torn away

Burn your gods and kill the king
Subjugate your suffering
Dead heart, in a dead world
Burn your gods and kill the king
Subjugate your suffering
Dead heart, in a dead world
Dead heart, in a dead world


----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

Cause a ***** like me don't really give a ****


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

She's just a cosmic girl
From another galaxy
My heart's at zero gravity
She's from a cosmic world
Putting me in ecstasy
Transmitting on my frequency
She's cosmic
Sends me into hyperspace when I see her pretty face


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been around this strange old town
and they emptied out
Ive got all the time in the world,
got my feet on the ground
I wonder how much further we can go
to make our way through the driven snow


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

You can't hide your lyin' eyes 
And your smile is a thin disguise 
I thought by now you'd realize 
There ain't no way to hide your lyin eyes

_(this song reminds me of my folks)_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Money 
Get away 
You get a good job with good pay and you're okay 
Money 
It's a gas 
Grab that cash with both hands and make a stash 
New car, caviar, four star daydream 
Think I'll buy me a football team


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Grooving around in a trench coat,
With the saturn on trail. 
Seems to be all around in tin and lead pail, we pale. 
Jiving on down to the beach, 
To see the blue and the grey. 
Seems to be all and it's rosy, it's a beautiful day. 

Will you please keep on the track, 
'cause I almost want you back. 
'cause I know what you are, 
You are a giglo aunt, you're a gigolo aunt. 
Yes I know what you are, 
You are a gigolo aunt, you're a gigolo aunt.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The man in me will do nearly any task
And as for compensation there's a little he would ask
Takes a woman like you
To get through, To the man in me

But Oh, what a wonderful feeling
Just to know that you are near
It sets my heart a reeling
From my toes up to my ears


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

From the dark hill the huddled homes
Shine like sequins and sapphires;
Families each sealed inside
The frail fortress peace of mind requires

A switch is snapped, and the borderline
Between night and day is gone
Between shifting sea and firm ground,
Between savage and civilization

Sleep guides unseen
Into new territory every night;
Abandons us to what we keep
Enslaved within the hours of light


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Give it to me baby, uh-huh uh-huh
Give it to me baby, uh-huh uh-huh
Give it to me baby, uh-huh uh-huh
And all the girls say I'm pretty fly for a white guy
Uno, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, cinco, seis


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Cold and under, I almost forgot to
Face up to what i ought to.
Willing and I do give offering to you
Willing and I do give offering to you
Don't know why I feel so different
Feel just like a different person
Willing and I do give offering to you


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

All the galleries
The museums
Here’s your ticket, welcome to the tombs
They’re just public
Mausoleums
The living dead fill every room
But the most special
Are the most lonely
God, I pity the violins
In glass coffins
They keep coughing
They’ve forgotten, forgotten how to sing


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I was given everything to succeed
I just didn't know at the time
The impact of where my ignorance would lead me
I just didn't think it was of such importance

There is nothing left to look to understand
Now is no more the time to make simulations.
All there is to do is to face the devil
The devil that has kept me from being who I strive to be

Having lived a life, in fear and constraint.
Afraid that I would not know how
Afraid that I would make a fool of myself.

I waited all my life, I prepared, everything for this one moment
Waiting for this opportunity that I was hoping god send my way.
But there is only one person who can make it happen
Not my family, not my illusions of god, just me only.

Thing will not fall in my hands as a given,
I must be the one in control, the one to take actions for myself.

I must become friend with the demon, 
make one with the fear, 
look away from illusions.

This demon that at laugh at when I'm in control
making me believe that everything is still ok
That I can sit there and hope for this day to come
While remaining afraid when the feeling fade.

Why ask myself questions and questions,
Take that boost drink in the morning feel energized, hoping.
Keep the illusion going, days after years.
There is no question to ask, only actions to take

Aliens to watch face to face.
Anxiety to be felt in every cell of my body
Swimming into the pool of fear.
Gremlins to get rid of.
This is what it has become about.
What is now going to be my reality.


______________________________

From the pure beginning of it's existence
It wanted to give itself, as a present
To share it's gift, a gift that spent it entire existence perfecting itself.

Pain, sorrow, despair, 
momentum, value and knowledge
Such were the essences of the gift.

A gift that wanted nothing more but to me received
To be accepted, to be understood and appreciated.
Wanting to give itself all away without any remorse.
Offering relief left and right to anyone who would see it.
yet denied 
and ignored

the present wasn't to be sold or traded
It was Simply free, only wishing to be received.
It was thought to be too good to be true
to be fake and even malicious

never has it been fake, it was pure, beautiful and honest
nor catfish nor malevolent
believed that such thing was a myth
But the treasure was real

It was the exception
The winning ticket
Still it was denied
Rejected


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

When I look into your eyes I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you, don't you know I feel the same? yeah
Nothin' lasts forever and we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle in the cold November rain

We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain, ooh yeah
But lovers always come and lovers always go
An' no one's really sure who's lettin' go today, walking away


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

On a warm summer's eve
On a train bound for nowhere
I met up with the gambler
We were both too tired to sleep
So we took turns a-starin'
Out the window at the darkness
The boredom overtook us, and he began to speak

He said, "Son, I've made my life
Out of readin' people's faces
Knowin' what the cards were
By the way they held their eyes
So if you don't mind my sayin'
I can see you're out of aces
For a taste of your whiskey
I'll give you some advice"

So I handed him my bottle
And he drank down my last swallow
Then he bummed a cigarette
And asked me for a light
And the night got deathly quiet
And his faced lost all expression
He said, "If you're gonna play the game, boy
You gotta learn to play it right

You've got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
Know when to run
You never count your money
When you're sittin' at the table
There'll be time enough for countin'
When the dealin's done


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Fuzzy cat,
Fuzzy cat,
Fuzzy cat,
I like that.

(Meow! Hiss!)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

There you were freaking out,
Trying to get your head around the fact that me and you and love is dead
See how I'm trippin out
'cause you can't decide what you really want from me

Why does it have to be like this?
I can never tell
You make me love you, love you baby
With a little L

There you were shouting out
Cranking up your altercations, getting upset in your desperation
Screaming and hollering
How could this love become so paper thin?

You're playing so hard to get
You're making me sweat just to hold your attention
I can't give you nothing more
If you ain't givin' nothing to me

Don't you know that

you make me love you, love you baby
with a little L
why does it have to be like this
I can never tell

Seems like you're stepping on the pieces
of my broken shell
'cause you make me love you, love you
with a little L you know
that's the way you make me love you yeah

Why does it have to be like this?
I can never tell
You make me love you, love you baby
With a little L.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

"No compass comes with this life/Just eyes/So to map it out/You must look inside/Sure books can guide you/But your heart defines you" #GOAT


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Baby Baby, feel these sweet sensations, yeah
Honey honey, looks like a superstar
She's got a promise of love struck fascination
What am I to do? How am I to know?
Who you are

She shimmers like a California sunset
Lady lady, glitters but theres no gold
She carries sweetly infectious magic formulas
I'm so delirious, is she that serious?
Is she bringing me on, I've been waiting so long

And this love, Fool, osophy is killing
Previous illusions that
I had in my mind about you
Seems so true, all the lies you're telling
Tragically compelling and
My love it means nothing to you
So maybe I'm still a love Fool

I don't want to be a love Fool
I don't want the world I want you
But don't let me be your love Fool


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Aint nothing gonna break my stride
aint nothing's gonna slow me down
oh no I've got to keep on moving
Aint nothing gonna break my stride
I'm running and I wont touch ground
oh no I've got to keep on moving
-I don't know the singers name but the lyrics is ear catchy


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

The Black Eyed Peas - Where Is The Love?

:boogie


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you remember how we used to say
Nothing could ever stand in our way
Well it’s no use pretending things are still the same
’cause we’re no longer ahead of the game

Well I’ve already gone through it all and it’s true
If you want to survive there’s just one thing to do

Chorus:

Get up! and do something
Get up! and take control of your life
Get up! and do something about it
Don’t ever make the same mistake twice

Just like a flyer high above the ground
I’m on a tightrope, afraid to look down
Well I’m almost approaching the point of no return
Sometimes I wonder if I’ll ever learn

Well I’ve already said that you ought to be proud
Listen, talking is cheap oh but action speaks loud

(chorus)

All of this time you’ve been learning to crawl
When you’re down on your knees you’ve got nowhere to fall
Get up!


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

2 tablespoons of cinnammon,

And 2 or 3 egg whites

a half a stick of butter

melt it

Stick it all in a bowl,baby
stir it with a wooden spoon
mix in a cup of flour, 
you'll be in heaven soon 

Say everybody have you seen my balls
they're big and salty and brown!! 
If you ever need em' quick,
pick me up 
just stick my balls in your mouth

OOOHH!!

Suck on my chocolate salty balls,
stick 'em in your mouth and suck 'em 
Suck on my chocolate salty balls, 
they're packed full of vitamins and good for you,
So suck on my balls!!

Quarter-cup of unsweetened chocolate
and a half a cup of brandy
And throw in a bag or two of sugar
and just a pinch of vanilla
Grease up the cookie sheet,
'cause I hate when my balls stick,
then preheat the oven to three-fity,
and give that spoon a lick!!!!

Say everybody have you seen my balls
they're big and salty and brown!!
if you ever need em' quick, pick me up
Just stick my balls in your MOUTH!!!

Suck on my chocolate salty balls
put 'em in your mouth and suck 'em
suck on my chocolate salty balls
they're packed full of goodness, 
high in fiber!!
suck on my balls

sniff sniff sniff

Hey, wait a minute,
what's that smell?
smell like somethin burnin

Well that dont bother me none
as long as i get my rent paid on friday

Baby you better get back in the kitchen,
cause I gotta sneak in suspicion

oh man baby,
baby,
you just burnt my balls!!!!

HELP ME!!
MY BALLS ON FIRE!!
HELP ME BABY, MY BALLS ARE BURNIN'!!
GET ME SOME WATER!!
POUR SOME WATER ON ME!!
MY BALLS ARE BURNIN'!!
OH MY GOODNESS!!
BLOW ON EM', BLOW ON EM' 
DO SOMETHIN!!

Oooh 

suck on my chocolate salty balls
put em' in your mouth and suck em

THEY ON FIRE BABY!!

Suck on my chocolate salty balls

BLOW EM OUT BABY!!

OH!
SUCK ON MY BALLS, BABY!!!
SUCK ON MY BALLS, BABY!!

SUCK ON MY RED HOT, SALTY, CHOCOLATE BALLS!!!

COME ON BABY!!

WHOO!! WHOO!!

Suck on my balls!!!!!


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

I didnt know when I was lucky
Discontented feeling bad
Filled with envy
For possessions other people had

I found my pride had always hurt me
Fought the world to gain control
Not realising
I was sitting on a beach of gold

Oh lord Im a poor man
With all the riches I can hold
Im a beggar
And Im sitting on a beach of gold

The problems I encountered
Gave me strength helped me sustain
To know the pleasure
First I had to cure the pain

When I was searching for solutions
I found the answer lay in me
Im a drifter
But Im drifting on a silver sea

Oh lord Im a poor man
With all the riches I can hold
Im a beggar
And Im sitting on a beach of gold

I didnt have courage
My life was as dark as night
When alone in the darkness
I saw the brightest light
Let the light shine down

Are you out there now on empty
Feel youve nothing left to give
Sick of trying
Have you lost the will to live?

Dont be drowning in the shallows
With the beach so near at hand
Hear the voice say
Stand up get up
And join me on the gilded sand

Come and join me on the beach
With all the riches I can hold
Cause Im a beggar
And Im sitting on a beach of gold

Oh lord Im a poor man
With all the riches I can hold
Im a beggar
Im sitting on a beach of gold

My children my salvation
The father to this man
Theyre my teachers
Playing on the golden sand

With my family all around me
Ive all the riches I can hold
Im a beggar
Sitting on a beach of gold

Oh lord Im a poor man
With all the riches I can hold
Im a beggar
Sitting on a beach of gold


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Daly, Get the **** away from my sister you punk mother****er

I do... yeah yeah I do...yeah i promise.. I do...yeah.. i do..
Hey whassup, can I kiss the ***** yet? what?... I do....no....

First of all *****, I never promised I'd be rich
so **** you and your wishes, ya need to do the dishes
and change the damn cat litter
I thought I told you to get rid of that crazy cat last week
oh, don't you get sassy with me missy
Because I'll go upside you quickly
But yo, she's kinda sneaky when I sleep she'll probably stick me
But it be a threat, and threats make her respond
She probably grew up watching pops beat her mom
until to the break-a-dawn
I could pop ****, talk ****, hostage to herself
Because there aint no where to walk; this is the middle of hell
You've got no job, no diploma
Might as well kick it with me and live in Hinckley, Minnesota
She's my trailer park chick
with the pop tarts and venison hard liquor to cop a buzz 
off the over the counter medicine
The rent is in the mail
***** pump the keg
Fix the antenna, act your age and spread your legs
It's my CAS-STLE, whiiiiiiite trash ho
and if I want to I'll put it in your *******
You wanna battle baby? I'll put a shadow over ya sky
Now shut the **** up and fix me turkey pot pie

I own the camaro and the mobile home, so where the **** you gonna go?


go, go,
go ahead and call your mom if ya need someone to cry to boo
I guarantee ya that that ***** is gonna lie to you
****in crank head, soap opera, pastries, and diet soda
everything she'll ever need to know she learned from Oprah
You what the hell she's gonna do for you?
That ***** is stuck too
Get off my phone, tell her I said what up, and mutha**** you
And tell daddy if he wants some
to bring his drunk *** on
I beat that fat ******* with a cast on
Ay yo honey, I'm trippin
But why you always flippin
dress ****ty everytime that we go drinkin with my buddies
won't be long before you carrying my puppies
Speaking of which, you bleeding yet *****?
Cause you gettin kind of chubby
Yo, where the hell'd you put my stash?
Better tell me quick fast or catch a foot in the ***
Oh no, you did not smoke up all of my pot
If my remmington was out the pawn shop, you'd get shot
Stop, and put that knife back in the sink
Baby, Baby, Baby, why you ****ing trying to take me to the brink?
What you think?
Quit thinking and pretending that you're smart
Happily ever after 'til death do us part

I own the camaro and the mobile home, so where the **** you gonna go?


I love you.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

...

What will it take to live as if I would not another day?
To live without despair, and to be without disdain.
How can I instill such hope, but be left with none of my own?
What if I could sing just one song and it might save somebody's life?

I sought after, after reasons to stay.
I was lost, I was lost.
Then the sky turned black,
And the rains poured down.
I was waiting, waiting to be found. oh, no.

Hope For Now - City and Colour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Please don't be afraid whether you win or lose,
I just want you to know, that I'm proud of you. 
Don't be ashamed when, your fight is through, 
I just need you to know, that I'm here with you

-10 Years "Proud of You"


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

To answer the question, yes - the city wants you gone
And thats the only thing connecting us, but the connection is so strong
So how dare you assume that I'll sleep when you're dead
This is well outside the boundries of acceptable behaviour
I will not give you the go ahead and you will not be remembered fondly
I'm throwing down the gauntlet, **** you this isn't your decision
And for all the holy **** I give, your little spectacle is ended
But dont think for just one second you've honored your obligations to me
I'm serious look in my eyes, I don't find this funny
Or whatever you imagine poetry and justice feels like when you combine them
I am not going to allow this on my watch buddy, nobodies impressed
With your imagined sacrifice device or insurmountable regret
You are not uniquely pained and if you go we won't be sorry
And who the hell are you to put me through the banality of watching this
Cause many better men have gone for clearly better reasons and I
Starkly must remind you that you have not even been trying
And that's the only thing remarkable about you, stop me if I'm lying


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Down at the arsenal they keep the nerve gasses
Guarded day and night by caged white rabbits
Been sitting there for years
I'm gonna have at it
I cut through the fence, i run in and grab it
Go crazy crazy crazy crazy…

Now I got my own mustard gas in my pocket
Climb on a tree on a branch and drop it
On a country club full of Saturday golfers
So I can watch them die chokin' shakin'in convulsions
Go crazy crazy crazy crazy
Crazy crazy crazy crazy…

Chemical Warfare Chemical Warfare
Chemical Warfare Warfare Warfare

Panic in the air
See the headless chickens runnin'
Golf carts head on crashin'
Crackin' heads wide open
Scratch the grass, mister, you can't breath
And roll and writhe in a sandtrap
Starting to heave
Claw those clubs, lemme see you seethe
Crazy Crazy Crazy Crazy Crazy Crazy

Chemical Warfare Chemical Warfare
Chemical Warfare Warfare Warfare

Yellow air
Yellow clouds
Blowin' down down down the fairway
Sensitive to the touch
Mowin' down the putting green
Heading straight for the big clubhouse
Where the stuffed country club
Effervescent ladies, so carefree
Relax, pose by the pool
Limber limp with a dry martini
Until…. 

Dead Kennedys-Chemical Warfare


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I am just a worthless liar.
I am just an imbecile.
I will only complicate you.
Trust in me and fall as well.
I will find a center in you.
I will chew it up and leave,
Trust me, trust me, trust me, 
trust me, and trust me

Why can't we not be sober?
I just want to start things over.
Why can't we sleep forever?
I just want to start this over.

I forgot about this song until I shuffled my ipod


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

"I remember as if it were a meal ago"

Said Tommy the Cat as he reeled back to clear whatever 
foreign matter may have nestled its way into his mighty 
throat.
Many a fat alley rat had met its demise while staring 
point blank down the cavernous barrel of this awesome 
prowling machine.
Truly a wonder of nature this urban predator.
Tommy the cat had many a story to tell,
But it was a rare occasion such as this that he did. 

"She came slidin' down the alleyway like butter 
drippin' off a hot biscuit.
The aroma, the mean scent, was enough to arouse 
suspicion in even the oldest of Tigers that hung around 
the hot spot in those days.
The sight was beyond belief.
Many a head snapped for double - even triple - takes as 
this vivacious feline made her her way into the delta 
of the alleyway where the most virile of the young 
tabbys were known to hang out.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Do I love you?
Do I lust for you?
Am I a sinner because I do the two?
Can you let me know? right now please?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to,
So that when they turn their backs on you,
You'll get the chance to put the knife in.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, you know they're gonna bring it down now 
They're gone wreck it down here 
Something's come to rob me, and I can't get my head 
I get nervous in the New York City Streets, where my legacy treads 
I know I've been around standin' in the shadows, far from Humans with Guns, 
But now It's too late, there's no escape, from what they have done 
Come On! 
I'm Going Deeper Underground 
There's too much panic in this Town 
I'm Going Deeper Underground 
There's too much panic in this Town 
I'm Going Deeper Underground 
Well I got to go deeper, got to go much deeper, yeah 
huh, hey 
They're gonna wreck it down here 
hey, yeah 
They're gonna bring it down yah 
Some people with a packet full of money, and an affel of hate 
Take out pleasure in destruction of-eh everything, that they try to create 
Somebody tell them why the zone man caan only tempering touch 
Heaven Heaven where the badder mamma thinking chew, and now it's too much


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

"The more that things change, the more they stay the same"


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Money 
Get away 
You get a good job with good pay and you're okay 
Money 
It's a gas 
Grab that cash with both hands and make a stash 
New car, caviar, four star daydream 
Think I'll buy me a football team


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I want to feel, I want to heal what I thought was never real,
I want to let go of the pain I've held so long
I want to feel, I want to heal like I'm close to something real
I want to find something I've wanted all along, somewhere I belong. 
-my emo moment.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

When I get under my headphones
Feels like I'm far away from here
When I get under my headphones
Feels like I've almost disappeared
When I get under my headphones
Feels like I'm far away from here
When I get under my headphoooones

Take me up where the snowflakes fall
Scrunch me up make me feel real small
Dreamer dreamer a life so sweet
Paper sidewalks and cinnamon streets

One day I know there will be brighter days
One day I know there will be brighter days


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I built a shrine to you
Sacrificed my will
Offered up my needs
Swallowed bitter pills

I carved a niche for you
Deep inside my heart
Wrote a glorious script
Played a perfect part

My life revolved around you
The center of my world
My life dissolved into you
The center of my world

God knows I have a weakness
I put you on a pedestal
My devotion knows no boundaries

What you want and what I want
Who is right and who is wrong
It's such a blurry scene

God knows I have a weakness
I put you on a pedestal
My devotion knows no boundaries

I am yours you are mine
We are fused
Until the end of time

I built a shrine to you
Sacrificed my will
Offered up my needs
Swallowed bitter pills

I lived a life through you
So easy to submerge
My own desires in yours
Things I did not deserve

My life revolved around you
The center of my world
My life dissolved into you
The center of my world

God knows I have a weakness
I put you on a pedestal
My devotion knows no boundaries

What you want and what I want
Who is right and who is wrong
It's such a blurry scene

God knows I have a weakness
I put you on a pedestal
My devotion knows no boundaries

I am yours you are mine
We are fused
Until the end of time


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to know where
my confidence went
one day it all disappeared
and I'm lying in a hotel room
miles away
voices next door in my ear

Daytime's a drag
nighttime's worse
hope that I can get home soon
but the half-finished bottles of inspiration
lie like ghosts in my room

I wanna go
I know I can't stay
but I don't want to run
feeling this way
til I am myself
til I am myself
til I am myself again

There's a seat on the corner
I keep every night
wait til the evening begins
*I feel like a stranger
from another world
but at least I'm living again

There are nights
full of anger
words that are thrown
tempers that are shattered and thin
but the moments of magic
are just too short
they're over before they begin*

I know it's time
one big step
I can't go
I'm not ready yet

til I am myself
til I am myself
til I am myself again

(intsrument break)

I had a dream
that my house was on fire
people laughed while it burned
I tried to run but my legs were numb
I had to wait til the feeling returned

*I don't need a doctor
to figure it out
I know what's passing me by
when I look in the mirror
sometimes I see
traces of some other guy*

I wanna go
I know I can't stay
but I don't want to run
feeling this way
til I am myself
til I am myself
til I am myself again


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

It’s 5 o’ clock in the morning
Conversation got boring
You said you’d go into bed soon
So I snuck off to your bedroom
And I thought I’d just wait there
Until I heard you come up the stairs
And I pretended I was sleeping and I was hoping…


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

All the strings you're tied to 
Are pulling so much harder than before 
But you can't cut through them 
Even if you broke free 
The shock would tear you apart 
But you're way past caring now


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

_Cut my life into pizza_ 
this is my plastic fork
Oven baking
heavy breathing
Don't give a **** if it's carbs that I'm eating.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

We're too young to fall asleep
To cynical to speak
We are losing it
Can't you tell?

We scratch our eternal itch
A twentieth century *****
And we are grateful for
Our iron lung


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

'Cause though the truth may vary
this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

You know this boogie is for real.

I used to buy my faith in worship,
But then my chance to Heaven slipped.
I used to worry about the future
But then I throw my caution to the wind.
I had no reason to be care free
No no no, until I took a trip to the other side of town
Yeah yeah yeah, you know I heard that boogie rhythm
Hey, I had no choice but to get down down down down.

Dance, nothing left for me to do but dance,
Off these bad times I'm going through just dance
Got canned heat in my heals tonight baby


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

What's there to live for? Who needs the Peace Corps? Think I'll just drop out, I'll go to Frisco, buy a wig and sleep on Owsley's floor. Walked past the wig store, danced at the Fillmore. I'm completely stoned, I'm hippy and I'm trippy, I'm a gypsy on my own, I'll stay a week and get the crabs and take the bus back home. I'm really just a phony, but forgive me 'cause I'm stoned. Every town must have a place where phony hippies meet. Psychedelic dungeons popping up on every street. Go to San Francisco!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Seize the day or die regretting the time you lost 
It's empty and cold without you here to many people to ache over


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

You constantly make it impossible to make conversation.
Keep us comatose but audible.
And I like it the farther I get out.
We pass it off but it's all on us.
Only common conversation,
it took everything I got.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.last.fm/music/Black+Sabbath_Black Sabbath - Solitude
My name it means nothing
my fortune is less
My future is shrouded in dark wilderness
Sunshine is far away, clouds linger on
Everything I posessed - Now they are gone

Oh where can I go to and what can I do?
Nothing can please me only thoughts are of you
You just laughed when I begged you to stay
I've not stopped crying since you went away

The world is a lonely place - you're on your own
Guess I will go home - sit down and moan.
Crying and thinking is all that I do
Memories I have remind me of you
_


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

"I don't mind the sun sometimes the images it shows
I can taste you on my lips and smell you in my clothes
Cinnamon and sugar-y and softly spoken lies
You never know just how you look through other people's eyes"


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

WE ARE LIVING IN A WORLD THAT'S FULL OF FAKES..You won't get me!
WE ARE LIVING IN A WORLD THAT'S FULL OF RUMORS.. You rich brats!
WE ARE LIVING IN A WORLD THAT'S FULL OF EVIL.. Two faced scum!
WE ARE LIVING IN A WORLD THAT'S FULL OF HATE


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

LynnNBoys said:


> "I don't mind the sun sometimes the images it shows
> I can taste you on my lips and smell you in my clothes
> Cinnamon and sugar-y and softly spoken lies
> You never know just how you look through other people's eyes"


Butthole Surfers! 

hey baby won't you look my way,
i can be your new addiction
hey baby what you got to say,
all you're giving me is fiction
i'm a sorry sucker and this happens all the time
i find out that
everybody talks
everybody talks
everybody talks
chorus:
it started with a whisper
and that was when i kissed her
and then she made my lips hurt
i can hear the chit-chat
take me to your love shack
mama's always got a backtrack
when everybody talks back
hey honey you could be my drug
you could be my new prescription
too much, get me an overdose
all this trash talk make me itching
oh my my ****
everybody talks
everybody talks
everybody talks
too much
chorus:
it started with a whisper
and that was when i kissed her
and then she made my lips hurt
i can hear the chit-chat
take me to your love shack
mama's always got a backtrack
when everybody talks babe
never thought i'd live to see the day
when everybody's words got in the way
hey sugar show me all your love
all you're giving me is friction
hey sugar what you got to say
chorus:
it started with a whisper
and that was when i kissed her
and then she made my lips hurt
i can hear the chit-chat
take me to your love shack
mama's always got a backtrack
when everybody talks back
everybody talks
everybody talks
everybody talks
it started with a whisper
and that was when i kissed her
everybody talks
everybody talks
everybody talks
yeah


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Why so down﻿ tonight? Just another day that didn't go your way. Well, don't you make a sigh, just take my hand, don't toss and turn. Let's just lie awake, in just a moment's time you'll wonder why you ever thought you'd ever long for more than you've got 'cause baby, you've got you and me. I'm gonna hold 'you tight, through the night The bedbugs better hope I don't bite while you're countin' sheep in your head. It's time to hit the sack, ka-pow, attack! Smack those troubles down. K.O., they're down...

One, two, three AM...oh, is it midnight still? The window sill's a billion miles away but your lucky star, he's here for sure.

Down your knees the sheets, the world is yours to conquer. Won't be long dear, I'm the king and you're the pawn, we're a perfect pair.

Girl,﻿ you've made the right mistake, choose me, instead of constant heartbreak. Now, let's raise the stakes; go on, you've earned it...

Ask for any wish; I'm on it; granted, word for﻿ word, I promise. Baby, that's the charm, you've got it may ask.

Don't you be a flake, in just a moment's time you'll wonder why you ever thought you'd ever long for more than you've got, 'cause baby, you've got you and me...

Buckle up tonight. You wanna get away? Forget it baby, got you in my sights. Thinking girls, they﻿ don't ever learn.

Hell for Heaven's sake! In just a moment's time you'll wonder why you ever thought you'd ever long for more than you got, 'cause baby you've, you got you and me.~


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

She La La La La La La boom boom che le....I an I buck ah hot gyal todayy =P
^^ lol I bet most of you guys are like wtf?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_another day goes by and I feel sane
I swallow frustration again
don't you ever melt me
'cause you know it's hard to be me
to be me_


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Avalanche is sullen and too thin
She starves herself to rid herself of sin
And the kick is so divine when she sees bones beneath her skin
And she says:
Hey baby can you bleed like me?
C'mon baby can you bleed like me?

Chris is all dressed up and acting coy
Painted like a brand new Christmas toy
He's trying to figure out if he's a girl or he's a boy
He says:
Hey baby can you bleed like me?
C'mon baby can you bleed like me?

Doodle takes dad's scissors to her skin
And when she does relief comes setting in
While she hides the scars she's making underneath her pretty clothes
She sings:
Hey baby can you bleed like me?
C'mon baby can you bleed like me?

Therapy is Speedie's brand new drug
Dancing with the devil's past has never been too fun
It's better off than trying to take a bullet from a gun
And she cries:
Hey baby can you bleed like me?
C'mon baby can you bleed like me?

JT gets all ****ed up in some karaoke bar
After two drinks he's a loser after three drinks he's a star
Getting all nostalgic as he sings "I Will Survive"
Hey baby can you bleed like me?
C'mon baby can you bleed like me?
Hey baby can you bleed like me?
C'mon baby can you bleed like me?

You should see my scars
You should see my scars
You should see my scars
You should see my scars
Try to comprehend that which you'll never comprehend
Try to comprehend that which you'll never comprehend
Just try to comprehend that which you'll never comprehend
Try to comprehend that which you'll never comprehend
You should see my scars
You should see my scars


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will.
I sure could use a vacation from this 
Bulls**t three ring circus sideshow of
Freaks 
Here in this hopeless f**king hole we call LA
The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
Any f**king time. Any f**king day.
Learn to swim, I'll see you down in Arizona bay. 
Fret for your figure and
Fret for your latte and
Fret for your hairpiece and
Fret for your lawsuit and
Fret for your prozac and
Fret for your pilot and
Fret for your contract and
Fret for your car. 
It's a
Bulls**t three ring circus sideshow of
Freaks 
Here in this hopeless f**king hole we call LA
The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
Any f**king time. Any f**king day.
Learn to swim, I'll see you down in Arizona bay. 
Some say a comet will fall from the sky.
Followed by meteor showers and tidal waves.
Followed by faultlines that cannot sit still.
Followed by millions of dumbfounded dipsh**s. 
Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will cuz
I sure could use a vacation from this 
Silly sh**, stupid sh**... 
One great big festering neon distraction,
I've a suggestion to keep you all occupied. 
Learn to swim. 
Mom's gonna fix it all soon.
Mom's comin' round to put it back the way it ought to be. 
Learn to swim. 
F**k L Ron Hubbard and
F**k all his clones.
F**k all those gun-toting
Hip gangster wannabes. 
Learn to swim. 
F**k retro anything.
F**k your tattoos.
F**k all you junkies and
F**k your short memory. 
Learn to swim. 
F**k smiley glad-hands
With hidden agendas.
F**k these dysfunctional,
Insecure actresses. 
Learn to swim. 
Cuz I'm praying for rain
And I'm praying for tidal waves
I wanna see the ground give way.
I wanna watch it all go down.
Mom please flush it all away.
I wanna watch it go right in and down.
I wanna watch it go right in.
Watch you flush it all away. 
Time to bring it down again.
Don't just call me pessimist.
Try and read between the lines. 
I can't imagine why you wouldn't
Welcome any change, my friend. 
I wanna see it all come down.
suck it down.
flush it down.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> Butthole Surfers!
> 
> hey baby won't you look my way,
> i can be your new addiction
> ...


Neon trees I love this song!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Life's too short to even care at all oh
I'm losing my mind losing my mind losing control
These fishes in the sea they're staring at me oh oh
Oh oh oh oh
A wet world aches for a beat of a drum
Oh

If I could find a way to see this straight
I'd run away
To some fortune that I should have found by now
I'm waiting for this cough syrup to come down, come down

Uhh ch ch ch ch

Life's too short to even care at all oh
I'm coming up now coming up now out of the blue
These zombies in the park they're looking for my heart
Oh oh oh oh
A dark world aches for a splash of the sun oh oh

If I could find a way to see this straight
I'd run away
To some fortune that I should have found by now

And so I run now to the things they said could restore me
Restore life the way it should be
I'm waiting for this cough syrup to come down

Life's too short to even care at all oh
I'm losing my mind losing my mind losing control

If I could find a way to see this straight
I'd run away
To some fortune that I should have found by now

So I run now to the things they said could restore me
Restore life the way it should be
I'm waiting for this cough syrup to come down

One more spoon of cough syrup now [x2]


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

*Truth and honor faith and pride
all convictions surely died
honesties time has passed
time for lies is here at last
truth is false I'm so fed up
how did we come to be so ****ed
hate fear pain death
all our country has got left
Talk to children hear them say
daddy left again today
brother steals and mommy lies
future lost before their eyes
the sun was lost behind the clouds
they rapped it up and blacked it out
acid rain fell today
it came and washed our hopes away
This was once the land of dreams
now these dreams have turned to greed
in the midst of all this wealth
the poor are left to help themselves
a capitalist's democracy
no one said that freedom's free
lady liberty rots away
no truth, no justice
the American way
Don't look past your t.v.
all of us are what you see
a looking glass into our lives
what we watch is what we buy
priorities are out of whack*


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Neon trees I love this song!


Yeaaa! Its a catchy song :boogie



fallen18 said:


> Life's too short to even care at all oh
> I'm losing my mind losing my mind losing control
> These fishes in the sea they're staring at me oh oh
> Oh oh oh oh
> ...


Young And The Giant, I love that song  You have great taste in music :yes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> Yeaaa! Its a catchy song :boogie
> 
> Young And The Giant, I love that song  You have great taste in music :yes


You have good taste in music too my friend! Lol


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Tell me your name, tell me your story
'Cause I'm into it
Runnin' through life
Like a misfit


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me
No one knew me 
Hello teacher, tell me what's my lesson
Look right through me
Look right through me


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

I picked up a seashell
To illustrate my homelessness
But a crab crawled out of it
Making it useless


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Misfits - Astro Zombies

With just a touch of my burning hand 
I send my astro zombies to rape the land 
Prime directive, exterminate 
The whole human race 

And your face drops in a pile of flesh 
And then your heart, heart pounds 
Till it pumps in death 
Prime directive, exterminate 
Whatever stands left 

All I wanted to say 
And all I gotta do 
Who'd I do this for 
Hey, me or you 

And all I wanted to say 
And all I gotta do 
Who'd I do this for 
Hey, me or you 

Oh, all I want to know 
All I want 

With just a touch of my burning hand 
I'm gonna live my life to to destroy your world 
Prime directive, exterminate 
The whole f**kin' race 

Then your face drops in a pile of flesh 
And then your heart, heart pounds 
And it pumps in death 
Prime directive, exterminate 
The whole f**kin' place well 

All I wanted to say 
And all I gotta do 
Who'd I do this for 
Hey, me or you


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

You're not alright,
Would you just stop faking it?
It takes time to realize
You're doing fine
If you just get over this
It takes time to realize
Your life's just what you make of it


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Artist: King Missile
Song: Detatchable Penis

Lyrics:

I woke up this morning with a bad hangover
And my penis was missing again.
This happens all the time.
It's detachable.
[background singing begins: "detachable penis" over and over]

This comes in handy a lot of the time.
I can leave it home, when I think it's gonna get me in trouble,
or I can rent it out, when I don't need it.
But now and then I go to a party, get drunk,
and the next morning I can't for the life of me
remember what I did with it.
First I looked around my apartment, and I couldn't find it.
So I called up the place where the party was,
they hadn't seen it either.
I asked them to check the medicine cabinet
'cause for some reason I leave it there sometimes
But not this time.
So I told them if it pops up to let me know.
I called a few people who were at the party,
but they were no help either.
I was starting to get desperate.
I really don't like being without my penis for too long.
It makes me feel like less of a man,
and I really hate having to sit down every time I take a leak.
After a few hours of searching the house,
and calling everyone I could think of,
I was starting to get very depressed,
so I went to the Kiev, and ate breakfast.
Then, as I walked down Second Avenue towards St. Mark's Place,
where all those people sell used books and other junk on the street,
I saw my penis lying on a blanket
next to a broken toaster oven.
Some guy was selling it.
I had to buy it off him.
He wanted twenty-two bucks, but I talked him down to seventeen.
I took it home, washed it off,
and put it back on. I was happy again. Complete.
People sometimes tell me I should get it permanently attached,
but I don't know.
Even though sometimes it's a pain in the ***,
I like having a detachable penis.

[background voices continue to sing "detachable penis" for
a while, then out]


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

When your tears are spent on your last pretense
And your tired eyes refuse to close and sleep in your defense.
When it's in your spine like you've walked for miles
And the only thing you want is just to be still for a while

Oh waaii oh waaii oh oooo
Oh waaii oh waaii oh oooo

If your heart wears thin I will hold you up
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you
I am right be right beside you

When you're overwhelmed and you've lost your breath
When the space between the things you know is blurry nonetheless.
When you try to speak but you make no sound
And the words you want are out of reach but they've never been so loud

If your heart wears thin I will hold you up
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you
I am right be right beside you

I will stay.
Nobody will break you, 
Yeah.

Trust in me, trust in me.
Don't pull away
Trust in me, trust in me.
I'm just trying to keep this together, because I could do worse and you could do better

Tears are spent on your last pretense
And your tired eyes refuse to close and sleep in your defense.

If your heart wears thin I will hold you up
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you
Nobody will break you

If your heart wears thin I will hold you up
And I will hide you when it gets too much
I'll be right beside you
Nobody will break you.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The bravest man in the universe
is the one that can forgive the other one first


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

If you want to change the world, forget it
The future's not in our hands
If you want to change the world, forget it
The pigs already set in

Freedom has bee stripped away
Change it the corrosion fades
Slowly we turn
As the pessimist sets these pointed words

If you want to change the world, forget it
The future's n ot in our hands
If you want to change the world, forget it
The pigs already set in

The optimist understands why the world's gone down the drain
The pessimist never bends, constricting thoughts in vain
From the pessimist's point of view there's nothing we can do
As I paint this picture gray and taste the pain
I'll play the optimist

The only world I know is the world I cling to
It's a world that I'd want to save
Optimist or pessimist, what am I suppose to be


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ba doam boam boam, Lollipop Lollipop, oh lolly lolly lolly. Lollipop Lollipop, oh lolly lolly lolly. Lollipop. La Lollipop.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Heard it from a friend who 
Heard it from a friend who 
Heard it from another you been messin' around 
They say you got a boy friend 
You're out late every weekend 
They're talkin' about you and it's bringin' me down...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Peepadapeepadapeepada. Peeppapada!
Peepadapeepadapeepada. Peeppapada!
Peepadapeepadapeepada. Peeppapada!

Mambo, Mambo Scatmambo!


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

_People say that your dreams
Are the only things that save you
Come on baby, in our dreams
We can live our misbehavior_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...Thru tears I watch young lovers
As they go strollin' by
Oh, all the things that might have been
God forgive me if I cry...


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Delusional
I believe I can cure it all for you, dear
Coax or trick or drive or
drag the demons from you
Make it right for you sleeping beauty
Truly thought
I can magically heal you

You're far beyond a visible sign of your awakening
Failing miserably to rescue

Sleeping Beauty

Drunk on ego
Truly thought I could make it right
If I kissed you one more time to
Help you face the nightmare
But you're far too poisoned for me
Such a fool to think that I can wake you from your slumber
That I could actually heal you..

Sleeping Beauty
Poisoned and hopeless
You're far beyond a visible sign of your awakening
Failing miserably to find a way to comfort you

Far beyond a visible sign of your awakening
And hiding from some poisoned memory

Poisoned and hopeless
Sleeping Beauty
​


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

And Ive lost who I am 
And I can't understand 
Why my heart is so broken 
Rejecting your love 
Without love gone wrong 
Life 
Less words 
Carry on 

But i know 
All i know 
Is that the ends beginning 

Who I am from the start 
Take me home to my heart 
Let me go 
And I will run 
I will not be silenced 

All this time spent in vain 
Wasted years 
Wasted gain 
All is lost 
Hope remains 
And this war's not over 

Theres a light 
Theres the sun 
Taking all the shattered ones


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I just climbed out of a cottonwood tree
I was runnin' from some honey bees
Drip dryin' in the summer breeze
After jumpin' into Calico creek
I was walkin' down an old dirt road
Past a field of hay that had just been mowed
Man I wish you'd just left me alone
I was almost home.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Ice burned by the sun,
aircraft parts to protect our eyes
After 11 days
the search is cancelled


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm insecure by every facet of the existence
From my addictions, to the conditions I choose to live in
Who you kidding I suffer from excess anxiety
A product of pollution in American society
Stare into my eyes and see the hell that burns inside my mind
and I no longer have an ego I can hide behind
but I've been trying disregarding my insanity
Every form of hurt isolates me from humanity


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is my world, and I am World Leader Pretend


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

You can get addicted to a certain kind of sadness
Like resignation to the end, always the end
So when we found that we could not make sense
Well you said that we would still be friends
But I'll admit that I was glad that it was over


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Quick kid quips, so harsh and cynical
Touches stricken cold and clinical
What a transformation to behold
But I don't like this new, I want the old

It's not the words that make it final
You've said such things before to rival them
But it's how you say 'em now that's changed
Cold but sympathetic all the same

You'd like to convince me that I'll be better off
So you go on and I'll be happier, I'll be happier
You go on, yeah, you go on
You'll be gone and I'll be happier

Shoot me with your rubber bullets
Your finger's on the trigger, pull it
I know you want this suffering to end
And so it is forgivable my friend


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Pink Floyd:

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
And get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts
Can you show me where it hurts?
---
---
There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

The moment I said it
the moment I opened my mouth
lead in your eyelids
Bulldozed the life out of me
I know what you're thinking
But darling you're not thinking straight
Sadly things just happen.... we can't...... explain

It's not even light out,
But you've somewhere to be - no hesitation
No I've never seen you like this
And I dont like it, I dont like it, I dont like it at all

Just put back the car keys
or somebody's going to get hurt
who are you calling at this hour
sit down, come round , I need you now
we'll work it all out together
we're getting no where tonight
now sleep, I promise, it'll all seem better somehow
in time

It's not even light out
Suddenly, you've somewhere to be
No hesitation
mmm...I've never seen you like this
Your scaring me, Youre scaring me,
Your scaring me to death

Don't..oh, smash....please
Don't...oh.....and another one
Don't...oh.....and another one

I'm losing you.......I'm losing you

Trust me on this one
I've got a bad feeling
Trust me on this one
You're going to throw it all away
With no hesitation

Bye bye bye bye bye bye
bye bye bye bye bye
bye bye bye
bye


----------



## Parkman (Feb 3, 2011)

So close, no matter how far 
Couldn't be much more from the heart 
Forever trusting who we are 
and nothing else matters


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Light of my life, fire in my loins
Be a good baby, do what I want
Light of my life, fire in my loins
Gimme them gold coins, gimme them coins

And I'm off to the races
Cases of Bacardi chasers
Chasin' me all over town
Cause he knows I'm wasted,
Facing time again on Rikers Island
And I won't get out

Because I'm crazy, baby
I need you to come here and save me
I'm your little scarlet, starlet
Singing in the garden,
Kiss me on my open mouth
Ready for you


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence
Sex and violence


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Random lyrics are coooooo..ooo-..oooooool yeeeaaah yeeeeaaaaah


it's from my song, called Random Lyrics


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

What kinda' man lays 
his hands on the woman he loves 
calls her "Angel"
and shows no remorse,
and the blood,
he covers her body in bruises and scars
you don't understand just how beautiful 
you are

you are too beautiful
your heart, I want something more
Those shades of blue 
on that face of yours
Hide the smile that beats in your chest

when he's done with her beating
He just stands a side
Wipes the sweat from his brow
and yells over her cries
"You don't know what I've been through!"
he yells and says
"You don't know what I've done for you"
and hits her again.

you are too beautiful
your heart, I want something more
Those shades of blue 
on that face of yours
Hide the smile that beats in your chest

She stands in the mirror,
She looks less alive.
She lifts up her shirt 
to see she has five
Branded fingers on her side.
She's feeling it all now
But she doesn't cry
She doesn't cry

you are too beautiful
your heart, I want something more
Those shades of blue 
on that face of yours
Hide the smile that beats in your chest


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Radiohead - Bodysnatchers:

I do not understand what it is I've done wrong
Full of holes, check the pulse
Blink your eyes one for yes, two for no

I've no idea what I am talking about
I'm trapped in this body and can't get out


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

my ex wanna work it out, b*tch try yoga


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

His embrace, a fortress
It fuels me
And places
A skeleton of trust
Right beneath us
Bone by bone
Stone by stone
If you ask yourself patiently and carefully:
Who is it ?
Who is it that never lets you down ?
Who is it that gave you back your crown ?
And the ornaments are going around
Now they're handing it over
Handing it over

He demands a closeness
We all have earned a lightness
Carry my joy on the left
Carry my pain on the right

If you ask yourself patiently and carefully:
Who is it ?
Who is it that never lets you down ?
Who is it that gave you back your crown ?
And the ornaments are going around
Now they're handing it over
Handing it over


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

You Look So Fine by Garbage

I will always be in love with this song. I could listen to it a million times and never get tired of it.

You look so fine
I want to break your heart 
And give you mine 
You're taking me over

It's so insane 
You've got me tethered and chained 
I hear your name 
And I'm falling over

I'm not like all the other girls 
I can't take it like the other girls 
I won't share it like the other girls 
That you used to know

You look so fine

Knocked down 
Cried out 
Been down just to find out 
I'm through 
Bleeding for you

I'm open wide 
I want to take you home 
We'll waste some time 
You're the only one for me

You look so fine 
I'm like the desert tonight 
Leave her behind 
If you want to show me

I'm not like all the other girls 
I won't take it like the other girls 
I won't fake it like the other girls 
That you used to know

You're taking me over 
Over and over 
I'm falling over 
Over and over

You're taking me over 
Drown in me one more time 
Hide inside me tonight 
Do what you want to do 
Just pretend happy end 
Let me know let it show

Ending with letting go _[3x]_

Let's pretend, happy end _[4x]_


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

We touched the walls of the city streets and
Dead ends plain, sadly showed us our ways
Of never asking why

Cast down it was heaven sent and
To the church, no intent to repent on my knees
Just to cry

Until you travel to that place you can't come back
Where the last painting's gone and all that's left is black

Grey nights he's coming to me and
Some day they'll punish my deeds and they'll find
All the crimes

But then they ask when they gonna see them
Then they gonna ask to feel the ghosts, the walls, the dreams
We'll I've got mine

At last those coming came and they never looked back
With blinding stars in their eyes but all they saw was black

Fooled them hoping to seem
Like a slave of evil but the product of greed and
It's not a mass so be honest with me
We can't afford to ignore that I'm the disease

Practical since we had to be and
When they were old they came back to me and they tried
Oh they tried

And when you follow through and wind up on your back
Looking up at those stars in the sky those white clouds have turned it black


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to be a cowboy
I'm going to be a cowboy
I'm born to be a a cowboy
I want to be a cowboy
A cowboy?
Uh huh!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm going to be a cholo
I'm proud to be a cholo
I was born to be a cholo
They say I'm down for being a cholo
A cholo?
Si mon!


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

_"Each note I play, is a memory of Spain.
The melodies, they take me back there again."_

*Gary Moore - "Spanish Guitar"*


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

You can twist preception. Reality won't budge.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It's pudding time children


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

_"Wonder if we'll ever see, tomorrow.
Turning our ships to the sun.
This time there was no place to run."_

*Gary Moore - " Running From the Storm"*


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Say were the mayors and government
F-B-I- and the presidents
Hey we could run the whole of the C-I-A
Take over the streets like were G-I Jane


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder why
I feel so high though I am not above the sorrow
Heavy hearted 'till you call my name
And it sounds like church bells or the whistle of a train
On a summer evening I'll run to meet you barefoot
Barely breathing


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

_Take a good look around
Does life really suck are we just complaining?
I hope that this mic is on
cause I'm on a roll here
I hope this is making some sense
I hope that you'll throw up your hands and sing it
And tell all the haters that they should just shut up and smile

_*Shut up and Smile - Bowling For Soup*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Broken into pieces 
When he said to me, I can see
Call my name
Remember what you mean to me

Hot Chip - Let Me Be Him








so beautiful


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

jumped into her car
and started rollin'
asked her if it cost a lot
"No man, it's stolen"..

song: Punk rock girl


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

_"Looking back at the photographs,
Those summer days spent outside corner cafes.
Oh, I could write you paragraphs
About my old Parisienne days."_

Gary Moore and Phil Lynott - *"Parisienne Walkways"*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Favorite lyrics of all time:

Sometimes, I feel the fear of uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself how much I'll let the fear 
Take the wheel and steer

It's driven me before
And it seems to have a vague, haunting mass appeal
But lately I am beginning to find 
That I should be the one behind the wheel

Whatever tomorrow brings
I'll be there with open arms and open eyes

Whatever tomorrow brings
I'll be there with open arms and open eyes

So if I decide to waiver my chance 
To be one of the hive
Will I choose water over wine 
And hold my own and drive?

It's driven me before 
And it seems to be the way that everyone else gets around
But lately I am beginning to find 
That when I drive myself my light is found

So whatever tomorrow brings
I'll be there with open arms and open eyes, yeh

Whatever tomorrow brings
I'll be there with open arms and open eyes

Would you kill the Queen to crush the hive?
Would you choose water over wine
Hold the wheel and drive?


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

_And they're thought to be lies
But we saw them, saw them 
We looked right in their eyes
Right at them, at them

Pinning space to the world
We slaughtered, slaughtered
Not a sound to be heard
We're awful, awful

And have you seen
How they run
Out of gas
They beat the pain
They sing in the rain
Endless and formless
They fly to the end
And back to the 
Beginning again

Have you put them aside
Your crazy thoughts and dreams
No they're a part of me
And they all mean one thing

The will to death is what keeps me alive
It's one step away, step away
Limitations are set
Only then can we go all the way, all the way

And have you seen how the cars when they pass
They come your way
Then they're speeding away
Coming to you and then going away
But for them nothing's changed, for them nothings changed

Oooooooo, ooooooooo_


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

_
kakaeta kotoba no omotasa ni
ugoke naku natte
tada atataka na yume ni obore teta
kizu keba kimi o mi ushinai
_


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

tear me apart and boil my bones
i'll not rest 'til she's lost her throne
my aim is true
my message is clear
it's curtains for you
elizabeth my dear.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

'Cause I need freedom now
And I need to know how
To live my life as it's meant to be


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

It's these little things, they can pull you under
Live your life filled with joy and wonder
Yeah, yeah we were altogether
Lost in our little lives


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

What becomes of the broken hearted
Who had love that's now departed?


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

"I came home with the groceries, you said you need some more.
I gave you my last two dollars, you said you need 3 or 4.
The high cost of love, gettin' higher every day.
Seems like the less I get, the more I have to pay."

Bruce - Baker - Moore - *"High Cost of Loving"*


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

If I could, you know I would 
If I could, I would 
Let it go... 

This desparation 
Dislocation 
Separation 
Condemnation 
Revelation 
In temptation 
Isolation 
Desolation 
Let it go


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why is the American passport
Such a golden ****in ticket?
They control the world with a piece of paper
And silence anyone who questions it
Arriving at ALL borders is

The same old song and dance
Around the people who deserve the right
To leave but cannot pass
All the visas and the papers
Have a common goal
To keep all governments
Like a ****in fortress tall
Above the people who break their backs
Working all day long
They get deported to secret prisons
To keep the public calm

Pinches Fronteras!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

My mind is twisted, I miss it. Always filled with rage. These words that I've listed, but myself into the page. I was stuck in a cage, now I'm on the stage, ready to **** it up I'm blowin' up like a 12-guage


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Now and then I think of when we were together
Like when you said you felt so happy you could die
Told myself that you were right for me
But felt so lonely in your company
But that was love and it's an ache I still remember

Now and then I think of all the times you screwed me over
But had me believing it was always something that I'd done
But I don't wanna live that way
Reading into every word you say
You said that you could let it go
And I wouldn't catch you hung up on somebody that you used to know


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

In the pines.. in the pines.. Where the sun don't ever shine..

I would shiver the whole .. night through .. shiver for me!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Happy cow, happy cow, everywhere you go
Happy cow, happy cow, take it to and fro
Happy cow, happy cow, follows you all day
Happy cow, happy cow, play, play, play, play
Happy cow, happy cow, better than the rest
Cuz happy cow is da best!


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

kiss me where the sun don't shine
the past was yours, but the future's mine


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a person just like you
But I've got better things to do
Than sit around and **** my head
Hang out with the living dead
Snort white **** up my nose
Pass out at the shows
I don't even think about speed
That's something I just don't need

I've got the straight edge

I'm a person just like you
But I've got better things to do
Than sit around and smoke dope
'Cause I know I can cope
Laugh at the thought of eating ludes
Laugh at the thought of sniffing glue
Always gonna keep in touch
Never want to use a crutch

I've got the straight edge
I've got the straight edge
I've got the straight edge
I've got the straight edge


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know how I'm gonna tell you,
I can't play with you no more,
I don't know how I'm gonna do what mama told me,
My friend, the boy next door.
I can't believe what people saying,
You're gonna let your hair hang down,
I'm satisfied to sit here working all day long,
You're in the darker side of town


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Help me if you can
It's just that this is 
Not the way I'm wired
So could you please,

Help me understand why
You've given in to all these
Reckless dark desires
Your
Lying to yourself again
Suicidal imbecile
You're pounding on a fault line
What'll it take to get it through to you precious
Over this, why do you 
Wanna throw it away like this
Such a mess, well I don't wanna watch you

Disconnect and self destruct one 
Bullet at a time
What's your rush now, everyone will have his day to die

Medicated, drama queen, 
picture perfect, numb belligerence
Narcissistic, drama queen, craving fame and all it's decadence

Lying through your teeth again
Suicidal imbecile
You're pounding on a fault line
What'll it take to get it through to you precious
Over this, why do you wanna 
Throw it away like this
Such a mess, well I don't wanna watch you

Disconnect and self destruct one 
Bullet at a time
What's your rush now, everyone will have his day to die

They were right about you
They were right about you

Lying to my face again
Suicidal imbecile
You're pounding on a fault line
What'll it take to get it through to you precious
Over this , why do you wanna 
Throw it away like this
Such a mess, over this, over this

Disconnect and self destruct, 
One bullet at a time
What's your hurry, everyone will have his day to die
If you choose to pull the trigger, should your drama prove sincere,
Do it somewhere far away from here


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't wanna kill my China pig.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

In this hole
That is me
The dead are rolling over
In this hole
Thickening
Dirt shoveled over shoulders

I feel it in me
So overwhelmed
Oh, this pressured center rising
My life overturned
Unfair the despair
All these scars keep ripping open

Peel me from the skin
Tear me from the rind
Does it make you happy now?

Tear meat from the bone
Tear me from myself
Are you feeling happy now?

In this hole
That is me
A life that's growing feeble
In this hole
So limiting
The sun has set; all darkens

Buried underneath
Hands slip off the wheel
Internal path-way to contention

Peel me from the skin
Tear me from the rind
Does it make you happy now?

Tear meat from the bone
Tear me from myself
Are you feeling happy now?

Are you
HAPPY?

Are you
HAPPY?

Are you feeling happy?

In this hole
That is me
Left with a heart exhausted
What's my release??
What sets me free?
Do you pull me up just to push me down again?

Peel me from the skin
Tear me from the rind
Does it make you happy now?

Tear meat from the bone
Tear me from myself
Are you feeling happy?

Peel me from the skiiiiiiiiiin
Peel me from the skiiiiiiiiiin
Tear me from the rind
Does it make you happy now?

Tear me from the boooooooooone
Tear me from the boooooooooone
Tear me from myself
Are you feeling happy?

Does it make you happy?
Are you feeling happy?
Are you ****ing happy?
Now that I'm lost left with nothing

Does it make you happy?
Are you feeling happy?
Are you ****ing happy?
Now that I'm lost left with nothing


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything felt good
Everything was right at first
When I was so curbed to know mad dog
Life before I would shine down un-shy
It comes from the first one I
While I watched you
Makes me sick, makes me die
I would shine
I want to be much, then more
While I watch you
Life before I would shine down un-shy
I want to be much, then more
While I watch you


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My weeya is much bigger than yours,
My weeya can walk right through the door
With a feeling so pure..
It's got you screaming back for more.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Well now I found myself Wish I was someone else My hands are stained with love Wish I could take it away I hid behind the shell In time the pain will melt My hands are stained with love Wish I could fake it 
I gave my life away There's nothing left to say I gave my life away You take it in your way 
You take it in your way 
My selfish enemy Still has the best of me Empty and feeling numb Wish I could take it away I can't control the need To weak to not concede Wish I was deaf and dumb Wish I could fake it 
I gave my life away There's nothing left to say


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
Keep it clean, guys.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

*Phil Lynott - Old Town*

The girl's a fool 
She broke the rule 
She hurt him hard 
This time you will break down

She's lost his trust 
And so she must 
All is lost 
The system has broke down 
Romance has broke down

This boy is crack'in up 
This boy has broke down


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I take one one one cos you left me
And two two two for my family
And three three three for my heartache
And four four four for my headaches
And five five five for my lonely
And six six six for my sorrow
And seven seven n-n-n-n-no tomorrow
And eight eight eight, I forget what eight was for
And nine nine nine for a lost god
And ten ten ten ten ten for everything everything everything, everything
Oh you can all just kiss off into the air, behind my back you can see that stare
they'll hurt me bad but I won't mind
they'll hurt me bad, they do it all the time 
yeah yeah, they do it all the time

Vioent Femmes- Do it all the time


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Middle of the night so silently 
I creep on over to the mortuary 
Lift up the casket and fiddle with the dead 
Their cold blue flesh makes me turn red


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

_The clock is set for nine but you know you're gonna make it eight.
So that you two can take some time, teach each other to reciprocate._


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I have nothing left to give I have found the perfect end You were made to make it hurt Disappear into the dirt Carry me to heaven's arms Light the way and let me go Take the time to take my breath I will end where I began

And I will find the enemy within Because I can feel it crawl beneath my skin

Dear Agony Just let go of me Suffer slowly Is this the way it's got to be? Dear Agony

Suddenly The lights go out Let forever Drag me down I will fight for one last breath I will fight until the end

And I will find the enemy within Because I can feel it crawl beneath my skin

Dear Agony Just let go of me Suffer slowly Is this the way it's got to be? Don't bury me Faceless enemy I'm so sorry Is this the way it's gotta be? Dear Agony

Leave me alone God let me go I'm blue and cold Black sky will burn Love pull me down Hate lift me up Just turn around There's nothing left

Somewhere far beyond this world I feel nothing anymore

Dear Agony Just let go of me Suffer slowly Is this the way it's got to be? Don't bury me Faceless enemy I'm so sorry Is this the way it's gotta be? Dear Agony

I feel nothing anymore


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

The next time that I caught my own reflection 
It was on it's way to meet you 
Thinking of excuses to postpone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Could Take You In My Arms And Never Let You Go. :heart:heart


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

We were good as married in my mind, but married in my minds no good


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Eighteen year old man just jumped off the bridge, and they call it another suicide. The youth are getting restless.


----------



## Owlfeatures (Sep 10, 2012)

People make jokes cos they don't understand me, they just don't see my real side, I act like **** don't phase me, inside it drives me crazy, my insecurities could eat me alive, but then I see my baby, suddenly I'm not crazy it all makes sense when I look into her eyes. Eminem - hallies song.


----------



## burnoutx (Sep 10, 2012)

_I gotta feelin'
that you're abandoning
all you set your hands on honey.
I gotta feelin'
Yea that you're feelin' 
a lot more than you planned on honey.

Oh, oh, oh
what have you got to show?
You gotta get up
get out of your head
building a castle in your dreams
won't keep you dry.
So won't you get up
get out of your bed
stop feelin' sorry for yourself
when you don't even try.
Forget the danger, danger
it's always around
You're gettin stranger, stranger
get out of your head.
_

*Stranger Danger - Mr Downstairs*

:clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The moments die, I hear no screaming
The visions left inside me are slowly fading
Would she hear me if I called her name?
Would she hold me if she knew my shame?

There's always something different going wrong
The path I walk's in the wrong direction
There's always someone ****ing hanging on
Can anybody help me make things better?

Your tears don't fall, they crash around me
Her conscience calls, the guilty to come home
Your tears don't fall, they crash around me
Her conscience calls, the guilty to come home


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well a fine young lady is a tempting foray
You need a box of chocolates and a ton of foreplay
Now a dude is simple no flowers or date
Just rub his little doodle and go for the prostate
If you want keep messing with that fishy hairy hole
Fine but I'd rather be bouncing on a pole


Are these lyrics against the rules?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't care if it hurts..
I wanna have control.. 
I want a perfect bodyy.
I want a perfect soul.

I want you to notice,
When I'm not around. 

You're so fxcking special..
I wish I was special...

:heart


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well a fine young lady is a tempting foray
> You need a box of chocolates and a ton of foreplay
> Now a dude is simple no flowers or date
> Just rub his little doodle and go for the prostate
> ...


Lol is that a gay guy song or does a women sing it?


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> The moments die, I hear no screaming
> The visions left inside me are slowly fading
> Would she hear me if I called her name?
> Would she hold me if she knew my shame?
> ...


I love that song


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brtrev2v said:


> Lol is that a gay guy song or does a women sing it?


Lol it's a gay guy song


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello darkness, my old friend i've come to talk with you again because a vision softly creeping left its seeds while i was sleeping and the vision that was planted in my brain still remains within the sound of silence In restless dreams i walked alone narrow streets of cobblestone 'neath the halo of a street lamp i turned my collar to the cold and damp when my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light that split the night and touched the sound of silence And in the naked light i saw ten thousand people, maybe more people talking without speaking people hearing without listening people writing songs that voices never share and no one dared disturb the sound of silence "fools", said i, "you do not know silence like a cancer grows hear my words that i might teach you take my arms that i might reach you" but my words, like silent raindrops fell and echoed in the wells of silence And the people bowed and prayed to the neon god they made and the sign flashed out its warning in the words that it was forming and the sign said, "the words of the prophets are written on the subway walls and tenement halls" and whispered in the sounds of silence


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Forever alone
Forever alone
I am forever alone (Forever alone)
There is nobody home (Forever alone)
I have no valentine
I fap all the time
I am forever alone (Forever alone)
No calls on my cellphone (Forever alone)
I am forever alone (Forever alone)

Forever alone
I am forever alone (Forever alone)
I'm stuck in the friend zone (Forever friend zone)
My dad did not cheer
When i told him "I'm a queer"
I am forever disown (Forever disown)
I am forever a scone (Forever a scone)
I am forever Al Capone (Forever Al Capone)
I am forever trombone (Forever trombone)
I am forever alone (Forever alone)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Evo said:


> Forever alone
> Forever alone
> I am forever alone (Forever alone)
> There is nobody home (Forever alone)
> ...


That you are not alone
For I am here to stay
Though you're far away
I am here to stay

You are not alone
For I am here with you
Though we're far apart
You're always in my heart
You are not alone

(at least mj sings so  )


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm feeling cold today
Not hurt just Fvcked away
I'm devastated and frustrated
God I feel so bound
So why'd I feel the need?
I think it's time to bleed
I'm gonna cut myself
And watch the blood hit the ground


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

The next time that I caught my own reflection
It was on it's way to meet you
Thinking of excuses to postpone


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been a lot of places, seen a lot of faces
Ah hell I even f*** with different races.

Hilarious..


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Seen enough to eye you, but I've seen too much to try you.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No one knows how I feel today 
But everybody knows what I'm going to do 
The girl in black or the girl in red 
You know this night i will shot again

I like to drink two beers before  
A shot of tequila and a shot of rum 
No girlfriend and no rules today 
You know this night I will shoot shoot shoot again


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

And if the world wasn't made for us
And if life get wrong for you and I
Oh where I should go
Feel so high and low
I am just trying to make my way
When life begins
So we muster all the courage
There's nothing else at all
You and you alone

Nothing matters anymore
I am still here to carry on
To find a reason to believe in me again

Make your dreams comes true
To attain the paradise
Your passion grow
You should open up you heart

Set me free
I am trying to be somebody
Set me free
One step forward to build a better me

Now it's time to use your mind
To be a real man will take a while
I can't wait
I think it everyday
My mother guide me everywhere
She said you should realize
Don't behave badly like a child
I can prove it
Achieve it
Before she become's crazy, crazy, crazy
[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/a-better-me-lyrics-heavenly.html ]

Make your dreams comes true
To attain the paradise
Your passion grow
You should open up you heart

Set me free
I am trying to be somebody
Set me free
One step forward to build a better me

Leading up the victory
Bleeding deep inside of me
To live on my own
Singing your worries away
Relax still concentrate
Till I reach my goal
What can I do
To find the way

Slowly down the river
If I make a wish tonight
Thinking about yesterday
All memories will clear up the sky

Make your dreams comes true
To attain the paradise
Your passion grow
You should open up you heart

Set me free
I am trying to be somebody
Set me free
One step forward to build a better me


----------



## Sugarplum32 (Sep 30, 2012)

Alone again with my guitar
Alone again underneath the lonely stars
I see some friendly faces
They smile at me and then just like every other time

I'm alone again
Alone again
All alone again

Looking in the mirror I don't like what I see
I'm not the person I'd hoped I would be
Always feels like people are laughing at me...

Alone again with just my song
Alone again, which is right where I belong
What good is it to fight it?
Just accept it and amen, it's like every other time

I'm alone again
Alone again
All alone again

Alone again
Alone again
All alone again

Alone again...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Once upon a time I was of the mind To lay your burden down And leave you where you stood And you believed I could You'd seen it done before I could read your thoughts Tell you what you saw And never say a word But now all that is gone Over with and done Never to return

I can tell you why People die alone I can tell you I'm A shadow on the sun

Staring at the loss Looking for a cause And never really sure Nothing but a hole To live without a soul And nothing to be learned

I can tell you why People go insane I can show you how You could do the same I can tell you why The end will never come I can tell you I'm A shadow on the sun

Hey

Shapes of every size Move behind my eyes Doors inside my head Bolted from within Every drop of flame Lights a candle in Memory of the one Who lived inside my skin

I can tell you why People go insane I can show you how You could do the same I can tell you why The end will never come I can tell you I'm A shadow on the sun


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

_I'm Slim Shady
Yes I'm the real Shady
All you other Slim Shadies are just intimating
So won't the real Slim Shady please stand up?
Please stand up?
Please stand up?
_


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm seeing the ocean is rising Let the water wash it all away Feel like there's never tomorrow When there's no escaping yesterday Do you ever miss that feeling? Don't pretend like you're the one who's lost I can see the ocean is rising And I keep sinking

Deep down It's getting hard to breathe now I'm reaching out to touch you And I can't feel it all No I can't feel it all

I watch the waves from underwater See the ocean push you all the way Live like there's no to losing Do you ever get that feeling You're the only one who ever pays a cost Well I'm just as lost

Deep down It's getting hard to breathe now I'm reaching out to touch you And I can't feel it all Deep down It's getting hard to breathe now I'm reaching out to touch you And I can't feel it all No I can't feel it all

Save yourself, if nothing else You should save yourself, if nothing else Save yourself, if nothing else You should save yourself, if nothing else

The oceans rise above me Will the water help me find my way Wash it away

Deep down It's getting hard to breathe now I'm reaching out to touch you And I can't feel it all Deep down It's getting hard to breathe now I'm reaching out to touch you And I can't feel it all No I can't feel it all


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

La vaca 
Moo
La vaca 
Moo
La vaca 
Moo
La misma vaca


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Loving you is nothing new its self mutilation...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Drowning deep in my sea of loathing
Broken your servant I kneel
(Will you give in to me?)
It seems what's left of my human side
Is slowly changing in me
(Will you give in to me?)

Looking at my own reflection
When suddenly it changes
Violently it changes (oh no)
There is no turning back now
You've woken up the demon in me


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

I take a pill to help me through the day
I stay inside until I feel okay

I’ve always been so cautious
But I’m sick of feeling nauseous
It’s not that I am losing
This wall of my own choosing

Take me on a ride
Show me how to hide the voice in my head
Meet me on the road, tell me all you know
I’m here on my own

Take me on a ride
Show me how to hide the voice in my head
You’ve got away with my anxiety
It’s yours to take back

I walk alone, I stumble to the beat
My stack of drums are always on repeat
You never win when losing is a game
Inside your head there’s no one else to blame


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

(Out of time...)
Doc, I'm dying, I'm feeling compromised (feeling compromised)
and so dehumanized (and so dehumanized)
I lost my final fight to disease, I feel that this is where it ends
I need that shot to enter my vein
My Brompton Cocktail blend

'Cause I can't feel my face
I won't struggle on
In a world so cold
In a world so wrong

I'm not running away, been fighting this so long (so long)
Such a price that we pay, we gotta be so strong
in a lie...

I'm tired, induced euphoria (induced euphoria)
to help me move along (help me move along)
I wanna meet my maker in peace, I want to feel alive again
So put that smile back on my face and mix it strong my friend

'Cause I can't feel my face
I won't struggle on
In a world so cold
In a world so wrong

I'm not running away, been fighting this so long (so long)
Such a price that we pay, we gotta be so strong
And I take my life tonight 'cause I have the right to die how I wanna
and leave how I arrived, so alive

I believe my sins they'll be forgiven
and I believe my choice will save me from this life
please don't question why
my sins they'll be forgotten
I believe I'll find peace in afterlife
please don't question why
I left this way

'Cause I can't feel my face
I won't struggle on
In a world so cold
In a world so wrong

I'm not running away, been fighting this so long (so long)
Such a price that we pay, we gotta be so strong
And I take my life tonight 'cause I have the right to die how I wanna
and leave how I arrived, so alive
(Alive)


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

You made me what I am and I learned to live without you
And even though it hurts to say good-bye
I'm cool without you

Kept your pictures locked up
But every time I'm ****ed up
I remember what we went through that September full of anger
Regrets _Nostalgia_ ~


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

(Hate this song but the lyrics relate to my life atm) 
He can't see the smile I'm fakin' And my heart's not breakin' 'Cause I'm not feelin' anything at all

And you were wild and crazy Just so frustrating, intoxicating, complicated Got away by some mistake and now

I'll be screamin' and fightin' And kissin' in the rain It's two a.m. and I'm cursin' your name I'm so in love that I acted insane And that's the way I loved you

Breakin' down and comin' undone It's a roller-coaster kinda rush And I never knew I could feel that much And that's the way I loved you


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> La vaca
> Moo
> La vaca
> Moo
> ...


You sir, made my day :clap

Settle down with me
And I'll be your safety
You'll be my lady

I was made to keep your body warm
But I'm cold as the wind blows so hold me in your arms

Oh no
My heart's against your chest, your lips pressed in my neck
I'm falling for your eyes, but they don't know me yet
And with this feeling I'll forget, I'm in love now

Kiss me like you wanna be loved
You wanna be loved
You wanna be loved
This feels like falling in love 
Falling in love
We're falling in love


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Tired of laying in the sunshine 
Staying home to watch the rain. 
You are young and life is long 
and there is time to kill today. 
And then one day, ten years have 
got behind you

No one told you when to run, 
You missed the starting gun...


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

http://rapgenius.com/838979/Miguel-...watching-is-she-watching-are-they-watching-upIs there a God?
Is he watching?
Is she watching?
Are they watching now?
If not, what are we doing?
Where are we going?
What are we doing now?
Look at all these people
Searching for a reason,
Searching for a piece of mind. Hey!
They say we're all created equal,
That's what they teach us,
But that ain't how we treat each other other other other
Nah that ain't how we treat each other other other other
The truth is that we need each other other other other, yeah.

Diamond in the back,
Babies on crack,
Kickin' the door,
Wavin the four four
White colored boy crime, money gets spent
Just candles in the sun, blowin in the wind
Sun goes down.
Heroes often get shot
Peace has long been forgot got got got
Ohh will it be too late fore we realize?
We're all that we got
Take a look around now
We're all that we got.
Just take a look around
We're all that we got


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I saw you babes, new Gucci shades Overstep the buffet Said I rub my dick on expensive **** So I peed in this caviar, chillin' backstage And I rub my dick on expensive **** I saw you virgin galactic tickets to outer-space And I rub my dick on expensive **** I saw Hugh Heff's girlfriend's new boobs And I rub my dick on expensive **** ... fronts of a new Lambo When I rub my dick on expensive **** I saw Snoop Dogg's long pretty bongs And I rub my dick on expensive **** I saw your mom's new Louis Vuitton leather handbag And I rub my dick on expensive **** I saw Lady Gaga's new telephone head And I rub my dick on expensive ****

I rub my dick on expensive **** I rub my dick on expensive **** It's like a dream come true, I'm living the dream blue Rubbing my dick on expensive ****


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I remember when, I remember I remember when I lost my mind There was something so pleasant about that place Even your emotions have an echo in so much space

And when you're out there without care Yeah, I was out of touch But it wasn't because I didn't know enough I just knew too much

Does that make me crazy? Does that make me crazy? Does that make me crazy? Possibly

And I hope that you are Having the time of your life But think twice That's my only advice

Come on now, who do you Who do you, who do you, who do you think you are? Ha ha ha, bless your soul You really think you're in control?

Well, I think you're crazy I think you're crazy I think you're crazy Just like me

My heroes had the heart To lose their lives out on a limb And all I remember Is thinking, I want to be like them

Ever since I was little Ever since I was little It looked like fun And it's no coincidence I've come And I can die when I'm done

But maybe I'm crazy Maybe you're crazy Maybe we're crazy Probably


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Now if it's cool in moderation 
I found a way to pace it 
I made it more acceptable my life and I ace it 
I'm faded on occasion an abrasion to the clean cut 
Blend it with my normal way of life and now I seem stuck


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I got a little black book with my poems in, 
Got a bag with a toothbrush and a comb in, 
When I'm a good dog they sometimes throw me a bone in, 

I got elastic bands keepin' my shoes on, 
Got those swollen hand blues, 
Got thirteen channels of sh*t on the TV to choose from, 

I got electric light, 
and I got second sight. 
Got amazing powers of observation. 

And that is how I know, 
when I try to get through, 
on the telephone to you, 

There'll be nobody home...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Well now I found myself
Wish I was someone else
My hands are stained with love
Wish I could take it away
I hid behind the shell
In time the pain will melt
My heart is stained with love
Wish I could fake it

I gave my life away
There's nothing left to say
I gave my life away
You take it in your way

You take it in your way

My selfish enemy
Still has the best of me
Empty and feeling numb
Wish I could take it away
I can't control the need
To weak to not concede
Wish I was deaf and dumb
Wish I could fake it


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Then as it was, then again it will be 
An' though the course may change sometimes 
Rivers always reach the sea 
Blind stars of fortune, each have several rays 
On the wings of maybe, down in birds of prey 
Kind of makes me feel sometimes, didn't have to grow 
But as the eagle leaves the nest, it's got so far to go


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

From the green belt balcony, the wildfires look so pretty.
Ponderosa canopy, I'd never leave if it were up to me.
To the ruby redwood tree, and to the velvet climbing ivy
painted all mahogany, I'd never leave if it were up to me.

..If it were up to me..

With a starry brush, paint the dusk venetian blue,
because in the evening hush, you'll never believe the view.
And when the leaves return and their whisperings fill the night,
they'll freeze and burn where fire and ice collide.

Can you feel a silk embrace in the satin air?
If we dissolve without a trace, will the real world even care?
Downy feathers kiss your face and flutter everywhere.
Reality is a lovely place but I wouldn't want to live there.

I wouldn't want to live there!​


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Entre cervezas, ritmo y emoción,
Me platicastes tu dolor.
Enfadada de los pinches gritos,
Los diablasos dados a tus hijos
Siempre teniendo que aguantar

Corre por las calles que la alcanzan con pistola
Corre por las calles que la alcanzan por la muerte de
Su viejo

Corre por las calles que la alcanzan con pistola
Corre por las calles que la alcanzan por la muerte de
Su viejo

Palabras lindas, los besos que te daba,
Son maldiciones, guantadas a la cara
Te dió un hijo
Una noche pero afuerzas
Mató tu alma y dignidad
Te quiso presa
TE QUISO PRESA!

Corre por las calles que la alcanzan con pistola
Corre por las calles que la alcanzan por la muerte de
Su viejo

Corre por las calles
Vive en las calles
Toma en las calles
Muere en las calles

Corre por las calles
Vive en las calles
Toma en las calles
Muere en las calles

Corre…Enfadada
Corre…Agitada
Corre…Asustada
Corre…PERO BIEN VENGADA!

Corre…Enfadada
Corre…Agitada
Corre…Asustada
Corre…PERO BIEN VENGADA!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

It's time to tryyyyyyy defyyyyyyying gravvvity.
I THINK I'LL TRYYYYYYY DEFYYYYYYYING GRAVVVITY.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Tiger tiger tiger tiger tiger tiger tiger tiger tiger tiger tiger tiger tiger.


----------



## deconblues (Oct 8, 2012)

Rainmaker, rainmaker 
The sky is gray just by the touch of your hand 
Rainmaker, rainmaker 
Make me some rain, make all my crops grow tall 
Rainmaker, rainmaker
The sky is gray, 
the ground is so hard It's been cracked by the sun 
Rainmaker, you know my work's never done


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Breathe, 
Breathe in the air. 
Don't be afraid to care.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

UK Apachi and Shy FX - Original Nuttah

One day... one day some of the kids in the neighborhood
Carried my mother's groceries all the way home.
You know why?
It was out of respect

Now (?hear ya?) man
The orginal nuttah
Take heed and take check
UK Apache along de Shy FX
A where we come is more duration
All original gangsta man
Hear what me tell them now
Ya hear me come here now
(?imitate?)
Originate we (?keep?) originate
Alright mate
Know what yer doing mate
And what me tell them
(???)
(?get outta here and i'm gonna?) stop talk
Watch me tell dem a rude bwoy
Watch this!!!

Nay-nee-nee-woh-oh, dig-ee-nay-nay-no-no-no
Nay-nee-nee-woh-oh, zig-ee-nay-nay-no-no-no
Nay-nee-nee-woh-oh, zig-ee-nay-nay-no-no-no
Ooh-yeah-eh, ooh-yeah-eh, ooh-noo-no-no-no-no-no

Bad boys inna london
Rude boys inna england
Bad boys inna jericho
Rude boys inna kingston

Watch-ah

You never know de gangsta, me say, dem inna jungle
You never know de ya tical, me say, dem inna jungle
You never know shy fx, man, bigin (?up?) jungle
You never know uk apache bigin (?up?) jungle

Wha me tell 'em man rude bwoy
Watch it now man

Me a denote ah original madmah madmah mad nuttah
Original madamadamadamadamadamadamadamadah nuttah
Original madmah madmah mad nuttah
Original madamadamadamadamadamah


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The hook from The Weeknds song "Enemy"



> I'm just tryin' take you home without a word
> I'm just trying to kiss your neck without a word
> I'm just trying to lay you down without a word
> I'm just trying to get you high without a word
> ...


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Sometimes I think I'm from another world
When I'm trynna tell a woman just exactly where I stand at
I want a girl, when I want a girl
And when I don't want a girl, I want a girl who understands that
And that's some hard **** to explain


----------



## katienc28 (Jul 3, 2010)

Now that she's back in the atmosphere 
With drops of Jupiter in her hair, hey, hey 
She acts like summer and walks like rain 
Reminds me that there's time a to change, hey, hey 
Since the return from her stay on the moon 
She listens like spring and she talks like June, hey, hey

Tell me did you sail across the sun 
Did you make it to the milky way to see the lights all faded 
And that heaven is overrated

Tell me, did you fall for a shooting star 
One without a permanent scar 
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there

Now that she's back from that soul vacation 
Tracing her way through the constellation, hey, hey 
She checks out Mozart while she does tae-bo 
Reminds me that there's room to grow, hey, hey 
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/t/train/drops+of+jupiter_20140408.html ] 
Now that she's back in the atmosphere 
I'm afraid that she might think of me as plain ol Jane 
Told a story about a man who is too afraid to fly so he never did land

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet 
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day 
And head back to the milky way 
And tell me, did Venus blow your mind 
Was it everything you wanted to find 
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there

Can you imagine no love, pride, deep-fried chicken 
Your best friend always sticking up for you... even when I know you're wrong 
Can you imagine no first dance, freeze dried romance five-hour phone 
Conversation 
The best soy latte that you ever had... And me

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet 
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day 
And head back toward the milky way

Tell me, did you fall for a shooting star 
One without a permanent scar 
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there


----------



## Fizzgig (Oct 26, 2012)

If I was a bird
I would fly high over the world
Come home at night to your garden
Build a nest among the branches
And I'll comb your hair with my beak


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Je t'ai dans la peau,
'y a rien à faire.
Obstinément, tu es là.
J'ai beau chercher à m'en défaire,
Tu es toujours près de moi.
Je t'ai dans la peau,
'y a rien à faire.
Tu es partout sur mon corps.
J'ai froid, j'ai chaud.
Je sens la fièvre sur ma peau.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh let the sun beat down upon my face, stars to fill my dream I am a traveler of both time and space, to be where I have been To sit with elders of the gentle race, this world has seldom seen They talk of days for which they sit and wait and all will be revealed

Talk and song from tongues of lilting grace, whose sounds caress my ear But not a word I heard could I relate, the story was quite clear Oh, oh.

Oh, I been flying... mama, there ain't no denyin' I've been flying, ain't no denyin', no denyin'

All I see turns to brown, as the sun burns the ground And my eyes fill with sand, as I scan this wasted land Trying to find, trying to find where I've been.

Oh, pilot of the storm who leaves no trace, like thoughts inside a dream Heed the path that led me to that place, yellow desert stream My Shangri-La beneath the summer moon, I will return again Sure as the dust that floats high in June, when movin' through Kashmir.

Oh, father of the four winds, fill my sails, across the sea of years With no provision but an open face, along the straits of fear Ohh.

When I'm on, when I'm on my way, yeah When I see, when I see the way, you stay-yeah

Ooh, yeah-yeah, ooh, yeah-yeah, when I'm down... Ooh, yeah-yeah, ooh, yeah-yeah, well I'm down, so down Ooh, my baby, oooh, my baby, let me take you there

Let me take you there. Let me take you there


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

A mulatto, an albino, a mosquito, my libido.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Swallow me under and pull me apart I understand, there's nothing left Pain so familiar and close to the heart No more, no less, I won't forget

Come back down, save yourself I can't find my way to you And I can't bear to face the truth


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, your toe bone connected to your foot bone 
Your foot bone connected to your heel bone
Your heel bone connected to your ankle bone 
Your ankle bone connected to your leg bone 
Your leg bone connected to your knee bone 
Your knee bone connected to your thigh bone 
Your thigh bone connected to your hip bone 
Your hip bone connected to your back bone 
Your back bone connected to your shoulder bone 
Your shoulder bone connected to your neck bone 
Your neck bone connected to your head bone 
I hear the word of the Lord!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sitting in the dark, I can't forget
Even now, I realize the time I'll never get
Another story of the bitter pills of fate
I can't go back again, I can't go back again

But you asked me to love you and I did
Traded my emotions for a contract to commit
And when I got away I only got so far
The other me is dead, I hear his voice inside my head

And we were never alive and we won't be born again
But I'll never survive with dead memories in my heart
Dead memories in my heart
Dead memories in my heart

You told me to love you and I did
Tied my soul into a knot and got me to submit
So when I got away I only kept my scars
The other me is gone now I don't know where I belong

And we were never alive and we won't be born again
But I'll never survive with dead memories in my heart
Dead memories in my heart
Dead memories in my heart
Dead memories in my heart

Dead visions in your name
Dead fingers in my veins


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sitting in the dark, I can't forget
> Even now, I realize the time I'll never get
> Another story of the bitter pills of fate
> I can't go back again, I can't go back again
> ...


I love Dead Memories by Slipknot, it's one of my favorite songs. I haven't heard it for a while, but its stuck in my head again since I read the lyrics.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

A-well-a everybody's heard about the bird
B-b-b-bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a...

A-well-a everybody's heard about the bird
Bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody's talking about the bird!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird...

Surfin' bird
Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb... [retching noises]... aaah!

Pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-
Pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow

Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Oom-oom-oom-oom-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-oom-oom-oom
Oom-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-a-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Papa-oom-oom-oom-oom-ooma-mow-mow
Oom-oom-oom-oom-ooma-mow-mow
Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Well don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word

Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

How long how long will I slide?
Separate my side I don't
I don't believe its bad
Slittin my throat is all I ever...

Otherside-Red Hot ChiliPeppers


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Monster multispeed vibrator
Eveready PP3
Coffee, ginseng, percolator
Love cream and vitamin E

Get hip, unzip your lip and flip out now
Allow your jowl a howl and rip out now

Miss Universe is not averse
To bisexuality
I think abortion is a caution
And I like to ski

Arab strap, 10” erection
Vacuum pumps and padded pants
Carrot juice for the complexion
Stud 100, chocolate ants

Get smart, and start to tart your heart with art
Spread out your head and educate your parts

Miss Solar System, when asked to list them
Said she had no men
I’m still a virgin, with no urge in
Vote for my hymen

Karma Sutra, Perfumed Garden
Shave the legs to smooth from rough
Esteé Lauder, Chanel, Arden
Eyebrow pencil, powder puff

Get high, untie your thigh and fly, Lotte
Submerge in a dirge and emerge potty

In silver bells and little else
I wiggle and I sway
I’ll either be a Penthouse Pet
Or an easy lay


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I ain't happy but, I'm feeling glad I got sunshine, in a bag I'm useless, but not for long The future is coming on I am happy, I'm feeling glad I got sunshine, in a bag I'm useless, but not for long The future is coming on Is coming on Is coming on Is coming on

Yeah, ha ha! Finally someone let me out of my cage Now, time for me is nothing 'cause I'm counting no age Now I couldn't be there Now you shouldn't be scared I'm good at repairs And I'm under each snare

Intangible Bet you didn't think so I command you to Panoramic view Look I'll make it all manageable Pick and choose Sit and lose All you different crews

Chicks and dudes Who you think is really kickin' tunes? ***** are you gettin' down in the picture tube Like you lit the fuse You think it's fictional Mystical? Maybe Spiritual Hearable What appears in you is a clearer view 'cause you're too crazy Lifeless To know the definition for what life is Priceless For you because I put you on the hype **** You like it? Gunsmokin' righteous with one toke Psychic among those Possess you with one go

I am happy, I'm feeling glad I got sunshine, in a bag I'm useless,but not for long The future is coming on I am happy, I'm feeling glad I got sunshine, in a bag I'm useless, but not for long The future is coming on Is coming on Is coming on Is coming on

The essence the basics Without it you make it Allow me to make this Childlike in nature Rhythm You have it or you don't that's a fallacy I'm in them Every sprouting tree Every child apiece Every cloud you see You see with your eyes I see destruction and demise Corruption in disguise From this ****in' enterprise Now I'm sucking to your lies Through Russ, though not his muscles but the percussion he provides With me as a guide But y'all can see me now 'cause you don't see with your eye You perceive with your mind That's the inner So I'mma stick around with Russ and be a mentor With a few rhymes so mother ****ers Remember where the thought is I brought all this So you can survive when law is lawless Feelings, sensations that you thought were dead No squealing, remember (That it's all in your head)

I am happy, I'm feeling glad I got sunshine, in a bag I'm useless, but not for long The future is coming on I am happy, I'm feeling glad I got sunshine, in a bag I'm useless, but not for long

My future is coming on Is coming on


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

If I knew that this could be
a total catastrophe
I probably would have told you
A little sooner
so you wouldn't get hurt
If I could change this possibly, 
it would be how you want this to be

But it ain't over til it's all done
Let me finish my conversation
Yes I'm trying to get your attention
'cause you're distracted by affection


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I awake to find, no peace of mind I said, how do you live as a fugitive? Down here, where I cannot see so clear I said what do I know? Show me the right way to go

And the spies came out of the water But you're feelin' so bad 'cos you know And the spies hide out in every corner But you can't touch them, no 'Cos they're all spies, they're all spies

I awake to see, that no one is free We're all fugitives, look at the way we live Down here, I cannot sleep from fear, no I said, which way do I turn? Oh, I forget everything I learn

And the spies came out of the water But you're feelin' so bad 'cos you know And the spies hide out in every corner But you can't touch them, no 'Cos they're all spies, they're all spies

And if we don't hide here, they're gonna find us And if we don't hide now They're gonna catch us when we sleep And if we don't hide here, they're gonna find us

The spies came out of the water But you're feelin' so good 'cos you know That those spies, hide out in every corner They can't touch you, no 'Cos they're just spies, they're just spies


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiquitibom a la bim bom bam
Chiquitibom a la bim bom bam
A la bim
A la bam
A la bim bom bam
Mexico Mexico
Ra ra ra!


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Ghost Brigade - Chamber

Oh how long is the day
I can't stand this light
I want to travel through darkness
There's nothing to see anymore
The last touch of your cold skin
Both gentle and painful
A silent whisper tells me to leave

No longer needed
Denied feelings
For the rest of your life
You live in fear
This is not our path
It wasn't made for us

This endless time feels like a prison
Bars made of memories and walls made of cries
Drinking the tears and eating the souls
We're all doing time and that time ain't ours
We're all doing time and that time ain't ours
I am drinking the tears away

Can't feel the ground
It's not the same
Everything changes
I hate your face
I want the ground to take me and swallow me whole
I want the ground to save me and hide my soul
If you want to disappear, please follow me

This endless time feels like a prison
Bars made of memories and walls made of cries
Drinking the tears and eating the souls
This endless time feels like a prison
Bars made of memories and walls made of cries
Drinking the tears and eating the souls
We're all doing time and that time ain't ours
We're all doing time and that time ain't ours
I am drinking the tears away and eating the souls
We are losing our souls again

If you want to disappear, please follow me


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tonight, tonight, tonight
The stars are aligned, and the plan is colliding
The plan is arriving, and she's out there smiling
The fear is upon us, the skies tried to warn us
Their perils are goners, no children to mourn us
It's driving me crazy, this war is my lady
We've lost all our babies, and God is amazing
The tick of the timer, the slip of the rhymer, the pimp and the riser
Your cross, there you'll find her
Hey, hey

[Hook: Matthew Santos]
Death is on the tip of her tongue and
Danger's at the tip of her fingers
Streets are on fire tonight
Death is on the tip of her tongue and
Dangers at the tip of her fingers
Streets are on fire tonight

[Verse 1]
Disease the virus is spreading in all directions
No safe zone no cure and no protection
No symptoms define the signs of an infection
No vaccines, remedies, and no corrections
Quarantine the dreams and seal off the connections
Don't let them in not a friend not a reflection
Everybody's got it and want you to have it next and
Don't accept them if you want to stay as an exception
No pill can heal the ill of this
Sickness some are still in doubt of its existence
Some call it forgiveness and some call it the vengeance
Some say it's an exit and some say it's an entrance
The poor say the rich have the cure
The rich say the poor are the source
Revolutionaries say it's psychological war
Invented by the press, just to have something to report
Some say the first case came from a maternity ward
Some say a morgue, some say the skies, some say the floors
*****s say the nuns, nuns say the *****s
And everybody is sure
The scientist say it only affects the mind
The little boy said it only affects the girls
The preacher man said it's going to kill off the soul
A bum said it's going to kill the whole wide world

[Hook]

[Verse 2]
Believe some say the neon signs by the
Loudspeakers repeating that everything is fine;
A subtle solace to demolish the troubled conscience
Of a populace with no knowledge and every freedom denied
Every dream is designed and broadcasted
From the masters to the masses
From the antennas on the top of the shrines
Refine the receiver and plant it
During the panic and short it, it reports back
Everything in your mind, everything is lying
Everything is dying, everything is a rule
Everything is a crime, everything was here then
Everything rewind the new
Weather burned the feathers off everything flying
(And she likes it, and she loves it)
The sadness, the madness, the bad ****
The lavish, the fastest, the clashes, the ashes to ashes
Everything intertwined
My femme fatale my darling fraudulent angel
Once caught her changing the batteries in her halo
Receipt for her wings and everything that she paid for
And the address to the factory where they made those
Scientist said she's all inside my mind
The little boy said what happened to all the girls
The preacher man said she's going to kill off your soul
The dope boy said it's the whole wide world


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

The rain is clearing above
The pain is going away
All the day that we tried
Hope the clouds don't get in the way
For tonight we take our grief
To the stars

Our hopes, so far away
Our time is going out fast, fast, fast
All the tears that we shed
Hope the stars don't fade away
For tonight we're diving deep
Into the skies

Turn off the light,
Wake up in a dream
In the daze of slightest hope,
Something may happen.
Look up at the skies,
Make a wish for your dreams.
Something just may,
Miracles may come to you.

In a road yet unseen,
I believe our hearts meet again.
For tonight we stand under
The same skies.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Shut your mouth cause you talk too much  
And I don't give a damn anyway 
 You always seem to be stepping in ****  
And all you really do is complain   
Hitch a ride, tell 'em all you like  
Small minds tend to think a like  

Shut your mouth 'cause you're talking too much  
And I don't give a **** anyway   

Chorus: 
Let yourself go, let yourself go, let yourself go (x4)  
Gotta let me go, gotta let it go (x2)    

Cut the crap 'cause you're screaming in my ear  
And you're taking up all of the space  
You're really testing my patience again 
And I'd rather get punched in the face   
You're getting on my every last nerve   
Everything you've said I've already heard  

I'm sick to death of your every last breath  
And I don't give a **** anyway    

Chorus: 
Let yourself go, let yourself go, let yourself go(x4)  
Gotta let me go, gotta let it go (x4)    

(Guitar Solo) 

Always **** ****in' with my head now (x3)  
Always ****in with my head and I gotta let it go 
  
Chorus: 
Let yourself go, let yourself go, let yourself go(x8)


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Bury the hatchet
Matter fact bury the casket
Kill people bury the ratchet


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

All of my songs are for you
all of my songs are sad
whenever you wake at night you say.... that all of your dreams are bad.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Y esta es la chica sexy, yauuuuuu!!!

Y la chica se mueve sexy 
Y la chica se mueve rico
Esa chica se mueve suave 
Esa chica me para el ritmo

Y la chica se mueve sexy 
Y la chica se mueve rico
Esa chica se mueve suave 
Esa chica me sube el ritmo

Y la chica se mueve sexy 
Y la chica se mueve rico
Esa chica se mueve suave 
Esa chica nacio con ritmo

Y la chica se mueve sexy 
Y la chica se mueve rico
Esa chica se mueve suave 
Esa chica y me tuesta el ritmo

Tubo, tubo, ea, ea
Tubo, tubo, u, a
Tubo, tubo, ea, ea
Chica sexy mama

Y la chica se mueve sexy 
Y la chica se mueve rico
Esa chica se mueve suave 
Esa chica nacio con ritmo

Y la chica se mueve sexy 
Y la chica se mueve rico
Esa chica se mueve suave 
Esa chica y me tuesta el ritmo

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica me para el ritmo

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica me sube el ritmo

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica nacio con ritmo

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica y me tuesta el ritmo

tubo, tubo, ea, ea
tubo, tubo, u, a
tubo, tubo, ea, ea
chica sexy mama

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica nacio con ritmo

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica y me tuesta el ritmo

tu, tu, canes...

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica nacio con ritmo

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica y me tuesta el ritmo

tubo, tubo, ea, ea
tubo, tubo, u, a
tubo, tubo, ea, ea
chica sexy mama

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica nacio con ritmo

y la chica se mueve sexy 
y la chica se mueve rico
esa chica se mueve suave 
esa chica y me tuesta el ritmo


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

With a smile to melt a thousand hearts
You’ve become a gift to all
But will your everything be enough
Run away, time to take the way they unwind
Sworn to silence, just a helping hand
Stand in line
They come
They come
They come
Oh how they want you, but who’s the one you call when you fall?

These shoulders are holding the weight of the world
These shoulders are holding the weight of my world

Don’t you cry, it’ll be alright
Somehow we’ll make it better
Now don’t you cry, it’ll be alright
Sometime we’ll make it better
Don’t you cry
Don’t you cry
Now don’t you cry

These shoulders are holding the weight of the world
These shoulders are holding the weight of my world

Don’t you cry, it’ll be alright
Somehow we’ll make it better
Now don’t you cry, it’ll be alright
Sometime we’ll make it better


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

If I could open my arms
And span the length of the isle of Manhattan,
I'd bring it to where you are
Making a lake of the East River and Hudson
If I could open my mouth
Wide enough for a marching band to march out
They would make your name sing
And bend through alleys and bounce off all the buildings.

I wish we could open our eyes
To see in all directions at the same time
*Oh what a beautiful view
If you were never aware of what was around you*
And it is true what you said
That I live like a hermit in my own head
But when the sun shines again
I'll pull the curtains and blinds to let the light in.

Sorrow drips into your heart through a pinhole
Just like a faucet that leaks and there is comfort in the sound
But while you debate half empty or half full
It slowly rises,_ your love is gonna drown_.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

As someone sets light to the first fire of autumn We settle down to cut ourselves apart. Cough and twitch from the news on your face And some foreign candle burning in your eyes

Held to the past too aware of the pending Chill as the dawn breaks and finds us up for sale. Enter the fog another low road descending Away from the cold lust, you house and summertime.

Blind to the last cursed affair pistols and countless eyes A trail of white blood betrays the reckless route your craft is running Feed till the sun turns into wood dousing an ancient torch Loiter the whole day through and lose yourself in lines dissecting love.

Your name on my cast and my notes on your stay Offer me little but doting on a crime. We've turned every stone and for all our inventions In matters of love loss, we've no recourse at all.

Blind to the last cursed affair pistols and countless eyes A trail of white blood betrays the reckless route your craft is running Feed till the sun turns into wood dousing an ancient torch Loiter the whole day through and lose yourself in lines dissecting love.


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

Tesseract - Perfection

Give me just one moment
Through the eyes of the one in
A picture perfect moment
In the life of the one who is
Something better, more than
Anything i will ever be
Give me just one second
Just to touch what I'll never own
Let me count those feelings
Of love that i will never share
Show me your compassion
In the dark of this world
I would give it all
For one taste of it
Of everything
I would give it all
To become you
Well i finally found out
That this world
This whole worlds a lie
And ill try
I would give it all to become you 

​


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Just because I'm losing
Doesn't mean I'm lost
Doesn't mean I'll stop
Doesn't mean I'm across

Just because I'm hurting
Doesn't mean I'm hurt
Doesn't mean I didn't get what I deserved
No better and no worse

I just got lost!
Every river that I tried to cross
Every door I ever tried was locked
Oh and I'm just waiting 'till the shine wears off

You might be a big fish
In a little pond
Doesn't mean you've won
'Cause along may come
A bigger one

And you'll be lost!
Every river that you tried to cross
Every gun you ever held went off
Oh and I'm just waiting 'till the firing's stopped
Oh and I'm just waiting 'till the shine wears off

*Coldplay's "Lost"*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Riders on the storm 
Riders on the storm 
Into this house we're born 
Into this world we're thrown 
Like a dog without a bone 
An actor out alone 
Riders on the storm 

There's a killer on the road 
His brain is squirmin' like a toad 
Take a long holiday 
Let your children play 
If ya give this man a ride 
Sweet memory will die 
Killer on the road, yeah 

Girl ya gotta love your man 
Girl ya gotta love your man 
Take him by the hand 
Make him understand 
The world on you depends 
Our life will never end 
Gotta love your man,


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm almost too lonely to speak
My eyes dart around when you're talking to me
I can't seem to make myself not think about the past and,
how you are now

I think I've been left alone long enough
To do, something insane
My friends they worry I'm wasting away
I wish they'd not say a thing
Cause my momma said that 
No one could stop me
My momma said that
No one could stop me
My momma said that
No one could stop me
I won't let you stand in my way

Your actions they push me away
Into the dark where sleepless I lay
But I'm not alone I have company
An internal war that won't let me be

I think I've been left alone long enough
To do, something insane
My friends they worry I'm wasting away
I wish they'd not say a thing
Cause my momma said that no one could stop me
My momma said that
No one could stop me
My momma said that no one could stop me
I won't let you stand in my way


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

You gotta be crazy, you gotta have a real need
You gotta sleep on your toes, and when you're on the street
You gotta be able to pick out the easy meat with your eyes closed
And then moving in silently, down wind and out of sight
You gotta strike when the moment is right without thinking.
And after a while, you can work on points for style
Like the club tie, and the firm handshake
A certain look in the eye, and an easy smile
You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to
So that when they turn their backs on you
You'll get the chance to put the knife in.
You gotta keep one eye looking over your shoulder
You know it's going to get harder, and harder, and harder as you get older
And in the end you'll pack up, fly down south
Hide your head in the sand
Just another sad old man
All alone and dying of cancer.
And when you loose control, you'll reap the harvest you have sown
And as the fear grows, the bad blood slows and turns to stone
And it's too late to loose the weight you used to need to throw around
So have a good drown, as you go down, all alone
Dragged down by the stone.
I gotta admit that I'm a little bit confused
Sometimes it seems to me as if I'm just being used
Gotta stay awake, gotta try and shake off this creeping malaise
If I don't stand my own ground, how can I find my way out of this maze?
Deaf, dumb, and blind, you just keep on pretending
That everyone's expendable and no-one has a real friend
And it seems to you the thing to do would be to isolate the winner
And everythings done under the sun
And you believe at heart, everyone's a killer.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I've been going out with a girl, 
Her name is Julie 
But last night she said to me, 
When we were watching telly 

(This is what she said) 

She said listen John, I love you 
But there's this bloke, I fancy 
I don't want to two time you, 
So it's the end for you and me 

Who's this bloke I asked her 
Goooooordon, she replied 
Not THAT puff, I said dismayed
Yes but he's no puff she cried

(He's more of a man than you'll ever be)

Here we go, two three four

I was so upset that I cried, 
All the way to the chip shop

When I came out there was Gordon, 
Standing at the bus stop 

(And guess who was with him? Yeah, Julie, and they were both laughing at me)

Oh, she is cruel and heartless 
To pack me for Gordon 
Just cos he's better looking than me 
Just cos he's cool and trendy 

But I know he's a moron, Gordon is a moron 
Gordon is a moron, Gordon is a moron


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

It's a mystery to me
We have a greed with which we have agreed
You think you have to want more than you need
Until you have it all you won't be free

Society, you're a crazy breed
I hope you're not lonely without me

When you want more than you have
You think you need
And when you think more than you want
Your thoughts begin to bleed

I think I need to find a bigger place
'Cause when you have more than you think
You need more space

Society, you're a crazy breed
I hope you're not lonely without me
Society, crazy and deep
I hope you're not lonely without me

There's those thinking more or less, less is more
But if less is more how you're keeping score?
Means for every point you make your level drops
Kinda like it's starting from the top, you can't do that

Society, you're a crazy breed
I hope you're not lonely without me
Society, crazy and deep
I hope you're not lonely without me

Society, have mercy on me
I hope you're not angry if I disagree
Society, crazy and deep
I hope you're not lonely without me


-Jerry Hannan


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

This is my favourite song in the world:

Have no fear
For when I'm alone
I'll be better off than I was before

I've got this light
I'll be around to grow
Who I was before
I cannot recall

Long nights allow me to feel...
I'm falling...I am falling
The lights go out
Let me feel
I'm falling
I am falling safely to the ground
Ah...

I'll take this soul that's inside me now
Like a brand new friend
I'll forever know

I've got this light
And the will to show
I will always be better than before

Long nights allow me to feel...
I'm falling...I am falling
The lights go out
Let me feel
I'm falling
I am falling safely to the ground


-Eddie Vedder


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Take leave the conscious mind
Found myself to be so inclined
Why sleep in discontent?
Oh, the price of companionship

My shadow runs with me
Underneath the big wide sun
My shadow comes with me as we leave it all
We leave it all far behind

Empty pockets will
Allow a greater sense of wealth
Why contain yourself like any other book on the shelf?

My shadow lays with me
Underneath the big wide sun
My shadow stays with me as we leave it all
We leave it all far behind

Subtle voices in the wind,
Hear the truth they're telling
A world begins where the road ends
Watch me leave it all behind
Far behind...


-Ed again


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Doc, I'm dying, I'm feeling compromised 
and so dehumanized 
I lost my final fight to disease, I feel that this is where it ends
I need that shot to enter my vein
My Brompton Cocktail blend

'Cause I can't feel my face
I won't struggle on
In a world so cold
In a world so wrong


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Would you believe me when I tell you
You're the king of my dreams?
Please don't deceive me when I hurt you;
It just ain't the way it seems.

Can't you hear my love buzz?
Can't you hear my love buzz?
Can't you hear my love buzz?

I need you like a desert needs rain;
I would rather like to die.
Darling I hurt when I do not see you,
So spread your wings and fly.

Can't you hear my love buzz?
Can't you hear my love buzz?
Can't you hear my love buzz? 

Would you believe me when I tell you
You're the king of my dreams?
Please don't deceive me when I hurt you;
It just ain't the way it seems.

Can't you hear my love buzz?
Can't you hear my love buzz?
Can't you hear my love buzz?

I need you like a desert needs rain;
I would rather like to die.
Darling I hurt when I don't see you,
So spread your wings and fly.

Can't you hear my love buzz?
Can't you hear my love buzz?
Can't you hear my love buzz?

Love Buzz by The Shocking Blue


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Lord I've really been real stressed
Down and out, losin ground
Although I am black and proud
Problems got me pessimistic
Brothers and sisters keep messin up
Why does it have to be so damn tuff?
I don't know where I can go
To let these ghosts out of my skull
My grandmas past, my brothers gone
I never at once felt so alone
I know you're supposed to be my steering wheel
Not just my spare tire (home)
But lord I ask you (home)
To be my guiding force and truth (home)
For some strange reason it had to be (home)
He guided me to Tennessee (home)

(Chorus) Take me to another place
Take me to another land
Make me forget all that hurts me
Let me understand your plan


Lord it's obvious we got a relationship
Talkin to each other every night and day
Although you're superior over me
We talk to each other in a friendship way
Then outta nowhere you tell me to break
Outta the country and into more country
Past Dyesburg into Ripley
Where the ghost of childhood haunts me
Walk the roads my forefathers walked
Climbed the trees my forefathers hung from
Ask those trees for all their wisdom
They tell me my ears are so young (home)
Go back to from whence you came (home)
My family tree my family name (home)
For some strange reason it had to be (home)
He guided me to Tennessee (home)

Chorus

Now I see the importance of history
Why people be in the mess that they be
Many journeys to freedom made in vain
By brothers on the corner playin ghetto games
I ask you lord why you enlightened me
Without the enlightment of all my folks
He said cuz I set myself on a quest for truth
And he was there to quench my thirst
But I am still thirsty...
The lord allowed me to drink some more
He said what I am searchin for are
The answers to all which are in front of me
The ultimate truth started to get blurry
For some strange reason it had to be
It was all a dream about Tennessee

Chorus


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I came along when he broke your heart
That's when you needed someone
To help forget about him

I gave you love with a brand new start
That's what you needed the most
To set your broken heart free

I know you cried, and you felt blue
But when I could I gave strength to you
I'm waiting for the day when you can love again

I kissed your lips
And when your face looked sad
It made me think about him
And that you still loved him so

But you know that pretty soon
I made you feel glad
That you belonged to me
And love began to show

He hurt you then, but that's all gone
I guess I'm saying you're the only one
I'm waiting for the day when you can love again

He hurt you then, but that's all done
I guess I'm saying you're the only one
I'm waiting for the day when you can love again

You didn't think that I could sit around and let him work
You didn't think that I could sit around and let (watch) him take you
You didn't think that I could sit around and let him go
You didn't think that I could sit back and let you go
You didn't think . . .


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Broken song, empty words I know,
Still live in my heart all alone.
For that moonlit pass by the Alamo,
And rose, my rose of San Antone.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Spaceboy-Smashing Pumpkins
Feel it
Break your bones
Mr. jones

Taste me 
As I bleed 
Taste my need 

And spaceboy I've missed you 
Spinning round my head 
And any way you choose me 
You'll break instead 

Watch me 
Death defy 
Defile my life 

I don't need 
I don't care 
Please 

I want to go home 
I want to go home 
I want to go home 
I want to go home 
'cause when a lover aches 
That's when a lover breaks 
I want to go home 
I want to go home 

And spaceboy they'll kill me 
Before I'm dead and gone 
And any way you choose me 
It won't be wrong 
And anyway you choose me 
We won't belong 

We won't belong 
We won't belong 
We won't belong 
We won't belong 
We won't belong


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Living on the edge
Fighting crime, spinning webs
Swinging from the highest ledge
He can leap above our heads

Ahh, ahh! (x2)

Villians on the rise
and the city's victimized
Looking up with no surprise
Arriving in the speed of time

Ahh, ahh! (x2)

Spec-tac-ular, Spec-tac-ular Spider-Man (x2) Spectacular! Spec-tac-ular, Spec-tac-ular Spider-Man (x2)


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I went to die in a seaside hotel
Lanes of memory paved by sweet frozen moments

Deathbed memories of home
Never let me go

Every little memory resting calm in me
Resting in a dream
Smiling back at me
The faces of the past keep calling me to come back home
To caress the river with awe
Within there's every little memory resting calm in me
Resting in a dream
Smiling back at me
The faces of the past keep calling me to come back home
Rest calm and remember me

You are the moon pulling my black waters
You are the land in my dark closet
Stay by my side until it all goes dark forever
When silent the silence comes closer

Rest Calm - Nightwish


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

You'll fight and you'll make it through, you'll fake it if you have to
And you'll show up for work with a smile. You'll be be better, you'll be smarter,
more grown up and a better daughter or son, and a real good friend.
You'll be awake, you'll be alert, you'll be positive though it hurts
and you'll laugh and embrace all your friends.

You'll be a real good listener.
You'll be honest, you'll be brave.
You'll be handsome, you'll be beautiful.

You'll be happy.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Remedy- Seether
Throw your dollar bills and leave your thrills all here with me
And speak but don't pretend I won't defend you anymore you see 
It aches in every bone, I'll die alone, but not for you 
My eyes don't need to see that ugly thing, I know it's me you fear 
If you want me hold me back 

Frail, the skin is dry and pale, the pain will never fail 
And so we go back to the remedy 
Clip the wings that get you high, just leave them where they lie 
And tell yourself, "You'll be the death of me" 

I don't need a friend, I need to mend so far away 
So come sit by the fire and play a while, but you can't stay too long 
It aches in every bone, I'll die alone, but not for pleasure 
I see my heart explode, it's been eroded by the weather here 
If you want me hold me back 

Frail, the skin is dry and pale, the pain will never fail 
And so we go back to the remedy 
Clip the wings that get you high, just leave them where they lie 
And tell yourself, "You'll be the death of me" 
Frail, the skin is dry and pale, the pain will never fail 
And so we go back to the remedy 
Clip the wings that get you high, just leave them where they lie 
And tell yourself, "You'll be the death of me" 

Hold your eyes closed, take me in 
Hold your eyes closed, take me in 

Frail, the skin is dry and pale, the pain will never fail 
And so we go back to the remedy 
Clip the wings that get you high, just leave them where they lie 
And tell yourself, "You'll be the death of me" 
Frail, the skin is dry and pale, the pain will never fail 
And so we go back to the remedy 
Clip the wings that get you high, just leave them where they lie 
And tell yourself, "You'll be the death of me"


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Love this song. 
-----------------------------------
Pasa mucho tiempo
Que no te miro
Como has estado?

Pasan muchos dias
Que no te toco
Quien te a besado?

Pensarás en mi
Que no sueño contigo
Cada rato

Quisiera gritar
Decirte que te extraño
Que vuelvas a mi lado

Yo siento un dolor
En mi corazón
Extraño su calor
Yo extraño mi pasión
Ya muerto estoy sin tí
Sin tí no soy feliz
Pero por tí
Te tuve que dejar ir

Vuela mi chatita
Aquella frájil palomita
Y si te cansas
Te estaré esperando
Quiero que comprendas
Que aunque te digo adios
Por dentro estoy llorando

Para que volaras
Pa que no fregaras


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

The offered me the office, offered me the shop
They said I'd better take anything they'd got
Do you wanna make tea at the BBC?
Do you wanna be, do you really wanna be a cop?

Career opportunities are the ones that never knock
Every job they offer you is to keep you out the dock
Career opportunity, the ones that never knock

I hate the army an' I hate the R.A.F.
I don't wanna go fighting in the tropical heat
I hate the civil service rules
And I won't open letter bombs for you

Bus driver....ambulance man....ticket inspector

They're gonna have to introduce conscription
They're gonna have to take away my prescription
If they wanna get me making toys
If they wanna get me, well, I got no choice

Careers
Careers
Careers

Ain't never gonna knock 
​


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Big dreams, gangster
Said you had to leave to start your life over
I was like: "no please, stay here,"
We don't need no money we can make it all work
But he headed out on Sunday, said he'd come home Monday
I stayed up waitin', anticipatin' and pacin' but he was
Chasing paper
"Caught up in the game" that was the last I heard

You went out every night
And baby that's alright
I told you that no matter what you did I'd be by your side
Cause I'mma ride or die
Whether you fail or fly
Well sh*t, at least you tried.
But when you walked out that door, a piece of me died
I told you I wanted more-but that not what I had in mind
I just want it like before
We were dancin' all night
Then they took you away- stole you out of my life
You just need to remember...

I will love you till the end of time
I would wait a million years
Promise you'll remember that you're mine
Baby can you see through the tears?
Love you more
Than those b*tches before
Say you'll remember, oh baby, say you'll remember
I will love you till the end of time


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

A **** you
And your anti (???) crew
Up on you
And make you suck my goo

Such a tough guy, you and your friends
Step up boy, and bring your defense
Ruin our scene with your bull****
Call me a ****** and you get hit 

Die, die, die mother****er
Such my **** cock (???)sucker
Shove your face into my dick
Hope you ****ing choke, you little prick

For your crew, and all your guys
Step up kid, and take your shot
Think this *** can't take a punch?
**** you up, then I'm going to brunch

Cuz your short (?) a (???) like you
A ****bag like you gets ****ed in jail
500 brothers find beating your ***
Now who's the ****** huh? it won't be for last

Think you're really tough, think you know my friends?
Kill and **** you up, till you're dead
Kids are distraught, full of ****
Hide your *******, I don't wanna see it

Die, die, die mother****er
Such my **** cock, cocksucker 
Making jokes at our expense
**** kids will have revenge

Shove your face into my dick
Hoping you ****ing choke, you little prick
For your crew and all my gut (?)
Step up kid and take your shot

You ready for more?

Die, die, die mother****er
Suck my **** cock, (???) sucker
Shove your face into my ****ing dick
Hope you ****ing choke, you little prick

For your crew and all your guys
Step up kid and take your shot
Think this *** can't take a punch?
**** you up, then I'm going to brunch


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Leck mich im Arsch
Laßt uns froh sein!
Murren ist vergebens!
Knurren, Brummen ist vergebens,
ist das wahre Kreuz des Lebens,
das Brummen ist vergebens,
Knurren, Brummen ist vergebens, vergebens!
Drum laßt uns froh und fröhlich, froh sein!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Enemies-Shinedown

Listen up
There's not a moment to spare
It's quite a drop from the top
So how you feeling down there
It's a cold, cruel, harsh, reality
Caught, stuck, here with your enemies
Who do you think you are!
Tearing us all apart
Where did you think you could go?
'Cause everyone already knows
It's 20 to 1
Yeah, so you better run
You got the world on it's knees
You're taking all that you please
You want more (You want more)
But you'll get nothing from me
You're like the burden we bear
You love the hate that we share
You want more (You want more)
But you'll get nothing from me
But enemies!
Enemies!
You started something that you just couldn't stop
You turn the ones that you love
Into and angriest mob
And the one, last, wishes that you pay for it
And there's, no, way you're getting out of it
Who do you think you are!
Tearing us all apart
Where did you think you could go?
'Cause everyone already knows
It's 20 to 1
Yeah, so you better run

You got the world on it's knees
You're taking all that you please
You want more (You want more)
But you'll get nothing from me
You're like the burden we bear
You love the hate that we share
You want more (You want more)
But you'll get nothing from me
But enemies!
Enemies!
Enemies!
Where did you think you could go
'Cause everyone already knows
It's 20 to 1
Yeah, so you better run
You got the world on it's knees
You're taking all that you please
You want more (You want more)
But you'll get nothing from me
You're like the burden we bear
You love the hate that we share
You want more (You want more)
But you'll get nothing from me
You got the world on it's knees
You're taking all that you please
You want more (You want more)
But you'll get nothing from me
You're like the burden we bear
You love the hate that we share
You want more (You want more)
But you'll get nothing from me
But enemies
Enemies!
Enemies!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup! Now I'm Chi-Town born and I'm Chi-Town bred; call me Westside Lu'
But I know about the Northside blues and them Southside reds
I run the F-N-F crew 'til my man Chilly Chill come home and he back on deck
My garage keep a very fast car, keep a classy gold chain wrapped around my neck
I came from the left but I'm downright fresh
Speak on - how you on a song Bun B
Complete 180 how crazy-*** he gone
How strong is the brand of D that he on?
How come he do what he want and never do what we want?
I'm Rick James, in this game
There's a wide leather couch for me to plant my feet on
The Murphys didn't jump me, told me to get comfy
Even brought the loveseat for me to spill my drink on
Willie D gave me my stamp
Shout to Mike Jones and the Swisha camp
That boy Callion and the Rap-A-Lot Ranch
The "boss of the North" and "The People's Champ"
Coolest ***** what? Coolest ***** what?
Been swallowed by them city lights
Ball 'til I'm benched and I put it on a pimp
F-N-F, U-P, U-G-K fo' life


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

"Hey commander, can you unplug me?
Just for a minute, I need some privacy."
Headset off and stretch her neck out
Down the rocks to her head's safe house
Yeah I remember it all
Bleed and shout out my calls
The air was so dusty
Her armor getting rusty
She found thoughts she never had
Her young ones were just as bad
She winced out her weapon
Hole in her heart, feel like a lady
Fingers apart, cold, rugged and waiting
"I can't believe it, Jim, how did you know where
to find me?
I kept the feelings in and really thought it had
cost me."
Drops in her goggles aren't of love
Something's really wrong and it feels awful
Even though her body's back to normal
She once was a villain and it's hiding in her soul
I don't want to know what she did
She is not who I am
At least that's what I thought
Now I'm second guessing
I can't put my gun down
My suit's getting heavy
Something wants to be released
Something dark inside me
Dark familiarity --
(Something dark inside me, dark familiarity) X3
She opened her eyes and watched the ruins
And thought of her life and love to lose
She shook out her lenses, they'd want her back
soon
The moments alone becoming scarce and few
Sure she could fight but she's getting visions
Deeds that were unspeakable and personally did
She couldn't pose a threat to the ghost like this
He rescued her once, now it's her turn to save
him
Yeah I remember it all
Bleed and shout out my calls
The air was so dusty
Her armor getting rusty
She found thoughts she never had
Her young ones were just as bad
She winced out her weapon
I don't want to know what she did
She is not who I am
At least that's what I thought
Now I'm second guessing
I can't put my gun down
My suit's getting heavy
Something wants to be released
Something dark inside me
Dark familiarity --


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> snip


 Love that one.

Caramelldansen (English Version)

We wonder, are you ready to join us now?
Hands in the air, we will show you how
Come and try, Caramell will be your guide
So come on move your hips
Singing woa-oa-oa
Look at your two hips do it oh-la-la
You and me, can sing this melody

(Owa-o-wa-wao)
Dance to the beat, wave your hands together
Come feel the heat, forever and forever
Listen and learn, it is time for prancing
Now we are here, we'e Caramell Dancing!

Oo-oo-owa-owa
Oo-oo-owa-owa-a-a
Oo-oo-owa-owa
Oo-oo-owa-owa-a-a

From Sweden to UK, we will bring our song
Australia, USA, and people at Hong Kong
They have heard, this means all around the world

(Owa-owa-ao)
So come on move your hips, 
Singing Woa-oa-oa
Look at your two hips
Do it la-la-la
You and me, 
Can sing this melody
So come and dance to the beat, wave your hands together
Come feel the heat, forever and forever
Listen and learn, it is time for prancing, 
Now we are here, we're Caramell Dancing!

Dance to the beat, wave your hands together
Come feel the heat, forever and forever
Listen and learn, it is time for prancing
Now we are here, we're Caramell Dancing!

Oo-oo-owa-owa
Oo-oo-owa-owa-a-a
Oo-oo-owa-owa
Oo-oo-owa-owa-a-a

So come and dance to the beat, wave your hands together
Come feel the heat, forever and forever
Listen and learn, it is time for prancing 
Now we are here, we're Caramell Dancing!

Dance to the beat, wave your hands together
Come feel the heat, forever and forever
Listen and learn, it is time for prancing 
Now we are here, we're Caramell Dancing!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

*Disorder - Joy Division*
I've been waiting for a guide to come and take me by the hand,
Could these sensations make me feel the pleasures of a normal man?
These sensations barely interest me for another day,
I've got the spirit, lose the feeling, take the shock away.

It's getting faster, moving faster now, it's getting out of hand,
On the tenth floor, down the back stairs, it's a no man's land,
Lights are flashing, cars are crashing, getting frequent now,
I've got the spirit, lose the feeling, let it out somehow.

What means to you, what means to me, and we will meet again,
I'm watching you, I'm watching her, I'll take no pity from you friends,
Who is right, who can tell, and who gives a damn right now,
Until the spirit new sensation takes hold, then you know,
Until the spirit new sensation takes hold, then you know,
Until the spirit new sensation takes hold, then you know,
I've got the spirit, but lose the feeling,
I've got the spirit, but lose the feeling,
Feeling, feeling, feeling, feeling, feeling, feeling, feeling.

*Isolation - Joy Division*
In fear every day, every evening,
He calls her aloud from above,
Carefully watched for a reason,
Painstaking devotion and love,
Surrendered to self preservation,
From others who care for themselves.
A blindness that touches perfection,
But hurts just like anything else.

Isolation, isolation, isolation.

Mother I tried please believe me,
I'm doing the best that I can.
I'm ashamed of the things I've been put through,
I'm ashamed of the person I am.

Isolation, isolation, isolation.

But if you could just see the beauty,
These things I could never describe,
These pleasures a wayward distraction,
This is my one lucky prize.

Isolation, isolation, isolation, isolation, isolation.

:sigh Ian Curtis you ****ing genious.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

*(Some of) Bloodbuzz Ohio - The National*
I still owe money to the money to the money I owe
I never thought about love when I thought about home
I still owe money to the money to the money I owe
The floors are falling out from everybody I know


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> A **** you
> And your anti (???) crew
> Up on you
> And make you suck my goo
> ...


Is that by Anal****? It looks like something they'd write lol.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Is that by Anal****? It looks like something they'd write lol.


It's by a band called Youth of Togay (like Youth of Today? get it? it's a gay punk band) and they're doing a cover (sort of) of Slapshot's Last Laugh. This one is called Lust Laugh. Clever huh? They're talking about the homophobia in hardcore.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

AND IT’S A SHAME THAT IT ENDS THIS WAY
WITH NOTHING LEFT TO SAY
SO JUST SIT ON YOUR HANDS, WHILE I WALK AW—AY
IT’S A SHAME, IT’S A SHAME, IT’S A SHAME
WHEN MY HANDS BEGIN TO SHAKE
WHEN BITTERNESS IS ALL I TASTE
AND MY CAR WON’T STOP
CAUSE I CUT THE BRAKES

"Morning song"-The Lumineers


----------



## FrownyBoy (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll type the lyrics by myself as I sing to it... Here we go 

_Your true colors are starting to get loud
And have fun praying to your grey god now

All that you taught me to be
Was a moper, a dreamer that only refused to dream
Oh, save it please
My voice is peaking through your speakers
And I'm speaking just to show you the way

How could you, shelter me out
I'm much older now
Oh, you're shouting like a beaker
When I only want to show you the way

And I'll build my way out of your demise
These dreams are my castles
Not the walls you built up around me
Oh, when I'm looking into my watch, and I know
That time is, time is gold

Your true colors are starting to get loud
And have fun preying to your grey god now

And when all your cards are on the table
Prey the floor is still and stable
And when all your cards are on the table
Prey the floor is still and stable
And dance your life away

And this war don't determine who is right
This war just determines who's left standing tonight
Stop handing me lights
I can see what you are in the dark just fine
And I'm not blind, I'm bending the blinds
Peaking through to get a glimpse of your anguished life

You're hiding like a vampire, here comes the strife
But this won't hurt me 'cause I get a thrill from the bite_

*Woe, Is me - Fame Over Demise (acoustic version)*

The metalcore version is just as good though :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You on the front line 
Killing all the avenues
_Marranos_ staring back at you
Chicanos with a attitude

So watcha gonna do?
Pig, keep your hands off
I beat your hacksaw
To take your (???) off

And when the mosh pit starts
And it cracks off
Pump up your fist
Like a villain with a hacksaw

Stop controlling me
**** your authority
This is our territory
You're the minority!

Resist
Yeah pump up your fist 
Resist 
Yeah pump up your fist

Get pissed
Yeah pump up your fist
Resist
Yeah pump up your fist

This country is founded on immigrants
Many of the illegal aliens are only doing what the pilgrims did
So tell me why everyone else is free
When they were here first 
Everybody should be

Cops pull me over
All over the damn town
Cuz I'm GWUB and (???) all brown
And it's never uphill from there

It's all down
Serving time in the cell
Like a dog in a small pound

And tell me how in the hell it's a lost sound
I'm in the state penn
And the prison is all brown

Stop controlling me
**** your authority
This is our territory 
You're the minority

Resist
Yeah pump up your fist 
Resist 
Yeah pump up your fist

Get pissed
Yeah pump up your fist
Resist
Yeah pump up your fist

This country is founded on immigrants
Many of the illegal aliens are only doing what the pilgrims did
So tell me why everyone else is free
When they were here first 
Everybody should be

I'm in the shadows
Cuz I'm tryin' to dodge one time
But Aztecs
Worship California sunshine

And I'm a punk
My fist from a right to it
We ain't gonna start a fight
But we might do it

And if we have to start a riot
This the right music
Pump up your fist
For the plight of civil rights movement

Stop controlling me
**** your authority
This is our territory 
You're the minority

RESIST
PUMP UP YOUR FIST
RESIST 
PUMP UP YOUR FIST

RESIST
PUMP UP YOUR FIST
RESIST 
PUMP UP YOUR FIST

Resist
PUMP UP YOUR FIST


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Korn - No One's There

You and me, we have no faces
Soon our lives will be erased
Do you think they will remember?
Or will we just be replaced?
Oh, I wish that I could see
How I wish that I could fly
Far from things that hang above me
To a place where I can cry

So why can it be?
No one hears me call
Echoes back at me
No one's there

To all these nameless feelings
I can't deal within my life
To all these greedy people
Trying to feed on what is mine
You've got to fill your hunger
And stop ****ing with my mind
I know it's time
To leave these places far behind

You and me, we have no faces
They don't see us anymore
Without love as they had promised
And no faith for what's in store
Oh, I wish that I could see?
How I wish that I could fly?
Far from things that hang above me
To a place where I can cry

So why can it be?
No one hears me call
Echoes back at me
No one's there

To all these nameless feelings
I can't deal with in my life
To all these greedy people
Trying to feed on what is mine
You've got to fill your hunger
And stop ****ing with my mind
I know it's time
To leave these places far behind

Where are all these feelings hiding?
Dancing in and out my mind
Burning up all that I long for
Feeding me to my decline
Where are you?
My soul is bleeding
I am searching
Am I blind?
All alone and bound forever
Trapped inside me for all time

(x2) To all these nameless feelings
I can't deal with in my life
To all these greedy people
Trying to feed on what is mine
You've got to fill your hunger
And stop ****ing with my mind
I know it's time
To leave these places far behind
(La, la)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

This is going to be the best Christmas ever.

Everything this year's been a disaster
But I won't let it bother me at all
Nothing's going to bring me down,
It's Christmas and I'm pleased as punch
I'm going to stand my happy ground.

I refuse to let my family make me crazy
I'll smile at their insults and their frowns
I'll ignore the ****ty weather
Cuz what counts is we're together
Loving, safe and sound

Nothing's going to ruin my holiday
Not this time, Ya hear?. (I won't let it happen)
And If you try to ruin my holiday-
I swear you will regret it for the rest of the ****ing year.

The turkey might have made the children vomit
The tree burned down and torched up all of our gifts
But I will grin and bear it
and this nightmare we will share it
Till I get my only wish- it's

Nothing's going to ruin my holiday
No act of God or family fight
Cuz if you try to ruin my holiday
I swear you will regret it for the rest of your ****ing life
You'll burn in hell with hot pokers in your eyes and acid on your flesh

This is going to be the best Christmas ever.

Soon this crappy Christmas will be over
And I'll go right back to my pissed-off self
But until that happens I'll just continue laughing
like one of those creepy, retard, mutant, North Pole Elves.

Nothing's going to ruin my holiday
Not this year I won't let that be the case
And If you try and ruin my holiday-
I'll punch you in your fat, disgusting, turkey eating face.

Understand me
This is going to be the best Christmas ever!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Walkin' in the park just the other day, baby, What do you, what do you think I saw? Crowds of people sittin' on the grass with flowers in their hair said, "Hey, Boy, do you wanna score?" And you know how it is. I really don't know what time it was, woh, oh,oh so I asked them if I could stay a while. I didn't notice but it had got very dark and I was really Really out of my mind. Just then a policeman stepped up to me and asked us, said, "Please,hey, would we care to all get in line, Get in line." Well, you know, they asked us to stay for tea and have some fun; Oh, oh,oh. he said that his friends would all drop by, ooh. Why don't you take a good look at yourself and describe what you see, and baby, baby, baby, do you like it? There you sit, sitting spare like a book on a shelf rustin', ah, not trying to fight it. You really don't care if they're comin'; oh, oh, I know that it's all a state of mind. If you go down in the streets today, baby, you better, you better open your eyes. WOAH WOAH YEAH Folk down there really don't care, really don't care, don't care , really don't , which, which way the pressure lies, so I've decided what I'm gonna do now. So I'm packing my bags for the Misty Mountains where the spirits go now, over the hills where the spirits fly. I really don't know.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

A warning
To the honest
to the liers
the victim
the martyr
This. Is. War!

(Or something like that cos I can't remember the exact lyrics. :um)


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Edge of Sanity - Twilight

I close your eyes and whisper "Goodbye".
You will never see how I cry.
I can recall what you said to me once:
"If I leave there will be a sign"
And the twilight will show me tonight.

From dusk to dawn. That's when we arise.
All souls forlorn, come down from the skies.
We're called the mist by the human race.
But we do exist in a million ways.

OH I'M IN THE TWILIGHT WORLD TONIGHT
AND I OBEY THE MOON.
I'M IN THE TWILIGHT WORLD TONIGHT.
THE MIST WILL DANCE AND THE ELVES WILL SING THEIR CROON.

My eyes will not believe the sight.
They dance in trance this magic night.
The sound that did enchant my ears.
I feel my eyes release the tears.
I know the answer now. To die, I an
no longer afraid somehow. And now I know
that there is another way for me to go.
And now they show that there is life in the afterglow.
I can feel the presence of the unknown side.
The shivers infest my body. This cannot be denied.

OH, WE'RE IN THE TWILIGHT WORLD TONIGHT
AND WE OBEY THE MOON
WE'RE IN THE TWILIGHT WORLD TONIGHT.
THE MIST WILL DANCE AND THE ELVES WILL SING THEIR CROON.

No way! This can't be a dream!
I pinched my skin to make sure I was awake.
What I see might be too much to take.
The dance in a circle above the ground
and I can see you and it looks like you're still alive.
Somehow you seem so relieved.
A nightbird chasing the shadows fly right through your body
and then I know that you don't really exist.
You're just a reflection in this midsummer dance.
I feel my heart pounding faster ever than before,
I must have stopped breathing. The image of you fade.
And now I know why had the strong feeling that I must find
this place you once described and to see your final dance.
Will we ever meet again? No!

OH, YOU'RE IN THE TWILIGHT WORLD TONIGHT
AND THEY OBEY THE MOON
THEY'RE IN THE TWILIGHT WORLD TONIGHT.
THE MIST WILL DANCE AND THE ELVES WILL SING THEIR CROON.

They fade away and so do I.
You're gone, I'll always wonder why you came
and made me realize that you exist there in the twilight sky.

Is this a dream or plain reality?
It feels more like a trip to what I never thought I'd see.
Suddenly fear took a hold on my mind.
I had to move away unless I would go blind.

OH, YOU'RE IN THE TWILIGHT WORLD TONIGHT
AND YOU OBEY THE MOON
YOU'RE IN THE TWILIGHT WORLD TONIGHT
THE MIST WILL DANCE AND THE ELVES WILL SING THEIR CROON.

I, I know the answer now.
To die I am no longer afraid somehow.
So fade away...


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

These are the translated to English lyrics, but I love this song so much.

like my dreams are a tent I'm turning inside out 
the pattern made of happier times becomes plain and boring again 
just like paper rots and turns yellow 
all my words freeze up inside this machine

*knock knock knock *
embracing a silent space, 
hitting the walls uselessly, 
leaving everything unsaid

*knock knock knock *
embracing the pitch black night sky, 
traveling into the boundless universe.
welcome to loneliness 
loneliness. loneliness

at the city left at the bottom of the sea 
your smile disappears into a green shadow 
you speak to me only of regrets 
like Othello, while breaking up light

*knock knock knock *
overflowing with the heartbreak of our fantasies 
a flood in my mouth and ears and eyes; 
the all-pervasive media is soaked up by my brain

*knock knock knock *
because of the loss of gravity 
I realize my empty uselessness.
welcome to loneliness 
loneliness. loneliness


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

_From morning to night I stayed out of sight
Didn't recognize I'd become
No more than alive I'd barely survive
In a word...overrun_


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Xanthochroid - The Last Relic of Axen

"The cosmos is a mindless vortex; 
A seething ocean of bind forces 
In which the greatest joy 
Is unconsciousness 
And the greatest pain 
Realization 

Still, darkness torments me 
As I'm engulfed by light, 
No thing beneath me 
But the all-consuming sea 

Death smells familiar 
And its fumes ignite my eyes 
Still, I see nothing 
As I fall to my demise 

For what does it matter 
Whether we suffer or not? 
Our feelings are 
The most trivial of incidents 
In the unending cycle 
Of existence"


----------



## believe (Oct 18, 2011)

Yo I rock peas on my head but don't call me a pea head. Bees on my head but don't call me a bee head. Bruce Lee's on my head but don't call me a lee head. Now please excuse me I gots to get my tree fed. You wear name brands but I make my own clothing. I hang out with an apple who loves self loathing. "I hate myself." Pancake on my face makes me extra happy. I like shampoo bottles that sit on my lappy. 'cause it's my show. You can't tell me what to do. When life hands me lemons I make beef stew. So yo I gotta go. It's time for me to rock it. I put bologna in my left pocket. Smear some cream cheese in my gold locket. 'cause it's my show. Im Andy Milonakis. It's my show. Im Schmandy Schmiloschmakis. It's my show. Im Andy Milonakis.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh brother I can't, I can't get through
I've been trying hard to reach you 'cause I don't know what to do
Oh brother I can't believe it's true, I'm so scared about the future
And I wanna talk to you


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You would never sleep at night
If you knew what I've been through
And this thought is all I have
To trust upon when the light is gone


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

The Last Huzzah (Remix)
[Verse 5: El-P]
Straight shots of the sterno plus, wick stuck in the bottle empty
Three blocks to the target we light it and lob it hard at Sentry
Four pigs of the oinking variety guard the market entry
Five minutes of flames and then aim the whistle my father lent me
Six o'clock we meet up and divvy the shells among the youngins
Seven continents in the **** and smoke like it's ****in London
Just before they ate up the funds our harmony love was bumping
Now government issue nines and point em where your blood is pumping
Ten(d) to mop up these muttering zombies talker pieces
El'll ven(t) on you harder than Fukushima breezes
In the end when a dozen or so ajourn to reason
You'll find the verdict return corrupted in murderous seasons
With inverted 31's and other unlucky omens
Thats why I chug 7 and 7's til I'm ****ing homeless
And every time you think my fifteen minutes of fame are up
I'll spit another sixteen to prove to the world I ****ing own it


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Paint it Black-Rolling Stones
I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black

I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes

I see a line of cars and they're all painted black
With flowers and my love both never to come back

I see people turn their heads and quickly look away
Like a newborn baby it just happens every day 

I look inside myself and see my heart is black
I see my red door and it has been painted black

Maybe then I'll fade away and not have to face the facts
It's not easy facing up when your whole world is black

No more will my green seagull turn a deeper blue
I could not foresee this thing happening to you

If I look hard enough into the setting sun
My love will laugh with me before the morning comes

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black

I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes

I wanna see it painted, painted black
Black as night, black as coal
I wanna see the sun blotted out from the sky
I wanna see it painted, painted, painted, painted black
Yeah!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I placed my palm upon your collarbone,
And I wished to fall asleep deep in your marrow,
As gently as a mouse curled up in a ball,
As gently as a mouse until tomorrow.


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

Popped a molly I'm sweatin woo.

:troll


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't it make you feel bad when you're tryin' to find your way home,
and you don't know which way to go?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Now you're older and the weight upon your shoulder 
Makes the world a little colder 
No more hidin in the old days 
Be strong 
Don't give up hope 
It will get hard 
Cause life's like a jump rope


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not my house, my car, my songs 
They are only stops along my way 
I am like the winter 
I'm a dark cold female 
With a golden ring of wisdom in my cave 

And it is me who is my enemy 
Me who beats me up 
Me who makes the monsters 
Me who strips my confidence 

I am carrying my voice 
I am carrying my heart 
I am carrying my rhythm 
I am carrying my prayers 
But you can't kill my spirit 
It's soaring and it's strong 
Like a mountain 
I'll go on and on 
But when my wings are folded 
The brightly colored moth 
Blends into the dirt into the ground

And it's me who's too weak 
And it's me who's too shy 
To ask for the thing i love 

I am walking on the bridge 
I am over the water 
And I'm scared as hell 
But I know there's something better.


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

'Ow do you do? My name's Gavroche.
These are my people. Here's my patch.
Not much to look at, nothing posh
Nothing that you'd call up to scratch.
This is my school, my high society
Here in the slums of Saint Michele
We live on crumbs of humble piety
Tough on the teeth, but what the hell!
Think you're poor?
Think you're free?
Follow me! Follow me!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I've been to Jupiter
And I've fallen through the air
I used to live out on the moon
But now I'm back here down on earth 
Why are you here?
Are you listening?
Can you hear what I am saying?
I am not here, I'm not listening
I'm in my head and I'm spinning

Is this who you are?
Some sweet violent urge
A weak fallen man
With the promise of an end?

All the pretty people died
Innocence is out of style
All the *****s have gone away
Now there's nothing left for me

Why are you here, are you listening?
Can you hear what I am saying?
I am not here, I'm not listening
I'm in my head and I'm spinning

Is this who you are?
Some sweet violent urge
A weak fallen man
With the promise of an end?

Is this who you are?
Some sweet violent urge
A weak fallen man
With the promise of an end?


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

When the priest comes to read me the last rites
I take a look through the bars at the last sights
Of a world that has gone very wrong for me

Can it be that there's some sort of error
Hard to stop the surmounting terror
Is it really the end, not some crazy dream?

Somebody please tell me that I'm dreaming
It's not easy to stop from screaming
The words escape me when I try to speak

Tears flow but why am I crying?
After all I'm not afraid of dying
Don't I believe that there never is an end?

As the guards march me out to the courtyard
Somebody cries from a cell "God be with you!"
If there's a God, why has let me go?

As I walk all my life drifts before me
And though the end is near I'm not sorry
Catch my soul it's willing to fly away

Mark my words believe my soul lives on
Don't worry now that I have gone
I've gone beyond to see the truth

When you know that your time is close at hand
Maybe then you'll begin to understand
Life down here is just a strange illusion


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

I woke up this morning with a smile on my face
And nobody's gonna bring me down today
Been feeling like nothings been going my way lately
So I decided right here and now that my outlooks gotta change

That's why I'm gonna
Say goodbye to all the tears I've cried
For everytime somebody hurt my pride
Feeling like they won't let me live life
Take the time to look at what is mine

I see every lesson completely
I thank God for what I got from above
I believe they can take anything from me
But they can't succeed in taking my inner peace from me
They can say all they wanna say about me
But I'm gonna carry on
Gonna keep on singing my song


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

When the one thing in your life comes crashin'
What you gonna do?
When naivety was my energy
Like power was your tool
And you broke me down like diamonds
Turned my blood to rust
Abuser of an innocence
Your real love was lust

'Cause you had to be something
Be someone
And play, play, play, play games with heads
Got the chill when you passed go
You had me like a remote
All you wanted was control

'Cause you had to be something
Be someone
And here are the terms on which you'll live:
I'll hate who I want, and I'll give when I give

And just because you're insecure
Doesn't mean you couldn't be pure
Doesn't mean you couldn't be pure

One lie for one lie
And now I bet you're happy
And you let it go so soon
Always at the back of my mind

You had to be something
Be someone
And here are the terms on which you'll live:
I'll hate who I want, and I'll give when I give

And just because you're insecure
Doesn't mean you couldn't be pure
Doesn't mean you couldn't be pure
Doesn't mean you couldn't be pure
Doesn't mean you couldn't be pure


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I take a walk around the city lights, Walk the streets where they took that life

Flowers lay where he fell that day, Stood in the wrong place, at the wrong time

Months pass by and the time moves on, The police they lied and now think they’ve won

Say they’re sorry and regret his death, But you can smell the bull**** on their breaths



It’s been broadcast for all to see, his final walk, Shows quite clearly that the coppers were the ones who were at fault

Cos Ian Tomlinson did not deserve to ****ing die, But they cover their own backs, Don’t think we won’t see through their lies



Surely this is our final warning,Remember next time we take to the streets

Every day that there’s no justice, There’s no peace, **** the police

Corruption seeps from every pore in their cold flesh, Try to compensate the victims, cannot compensate their deaths

Barricades you placed that day to break us, Keep us pacified

Will make us stronger and wiser,Think it’s gonna work next time?

Cover your faces; think your safe in your disguise,PC Harwood had no ID cos he had something to hide

He’s not the only one who’s guilty, Not the only **** still there

Thugs in uniform becomes the norm, But do you ****ing care?

If we let this pass we let them win, So we must keep building up the pressure

If this was you or me we’d be doing time,At her majesties pleasure


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I was putting one more type of coffee in my coffee cup
And outta the corner of my eyes I saw two guys come in
One with a black hoodie, one with a white hoodie.
Black hoodie. (White hoodie!)
White hoodie. (Black hoodie!)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

What is that incessant humming? 
Coming from your manga maw?
Oh, you breathe twin towers, 
Oh you gave your powers up.

And I can't teach you how to stop it, 
And you can't make me understand
Break, the withered habit, 
Mm I need your rabid smile

Your home (With the family wife and child and wife and)
Your head (Days in the cemetery come the calm the calm the)
Take form (Time as your figure becomes the stone the stone your)

First body, last body

I wish the summer was over us in bursts
We're in the middle of nothing we can hold
And the sewers erupting life in gold
I'm gonna happen and happen until my whole give up the ghost
I'm gonna renew my sinew until my cells divide no more

So lean me up and take a picture, 
I can't move my legs and arms
It's too much information, 
Too much to be thinking of

And each of us have separate houses, 
And each of us have separate souls
And some of us do nothing, 
Some some of us do nothing more

Your home (sleep as your figure becomes the stone, the stone, the)
Your head (time with the family, sleep the wheel, the tomb, the)
Take form (dance with the atrophy cold and warm and warm your)

First body, last body

I wish the cesspit would open like a bible
I wish the rotten would blossom with the tidal
And, I've never been able to divide us
I'm gonna wrestle and wrangle until my legs become unreal
I'm gonna stumble and scramble my way to lactic ecstasy

While I can slumber, rest, move so slowly
It's creeping across his chest, like some cold weed
He's not as afraid as me, like some dancer.

My home,
My head,
Take form

I wish the cesspit would open like a bible
I wish the rotten would blossom with the tidal
And, I've never been able to divide us
I'm gonna wrestle and wrangle until my legs become unreal
I'm gonna stumble and scramble my way to lactic ecstasy

I wish the summer was over us in bursts
We're in the middle of nothing we can hold
And the sewers erupting life in gold
I'm gonna happen and happen until my whole give up the ghost
I'm gonna renew my sinew until my cells divide no more


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

How many times you say I'm through with this and you mull it over
How many times you say I'm stickin’ to this and you pull it over
How many times you say I'm finished with this and it starts all over
How many times you say I'm movin' to this but it won't move over

How many times you say I'm through with this and you mull it over
How many times you say I'm stickin’ to this and you pull it over
How many times you say I'm finished with this but it starts all over
How many times you say I'm movin' to this but it won't move over

How many times you say I've had it today I'm just picking clovers
Who have seen the other side of unused time, the numbest of feeling

How many times you say I'm through with this and you mull it over
How many times you say I'm stickin’ to this and you pull it over
How many times you say I'm finished with this but it starts all over
How many times you say I'm movin' to this but it won't move over

How many times you say I've had it today I'm just picking clovers
Who have seen the other side of unused time, the numbest of feeling
How many times you wait but nothing today and evening is over,
Sun has gone and made a glowing line in your pretty brown eyes

If you fill up your heart, it spills outside
You find everything inside the heart on top of the hive
and If I ever die, you won't know why
Even all the impossible places you go in your life

How many times you say I've had it today I'm just picking clovers
Who have seen the other side of unused time, the numbest of feeling
How many times you wait but nothing today and evening is over,
Sun has gone and made a glowing line in your pretty brown eyes

If you fill up your heart, it spills outside
You find everything inside the heart on top of the hive
and If I ever die, you won't know why
Even all the impossible places you go in your life

If you fill up your heart, it spills outside
You find everything inside the heart on top of the hive
and If I ever die, you won't know why
Even all the impossible places you go in your life

Life

If you fill up your heart, it spills outside
You find everything inside the heart on top of the hive
and If I ever die, you won't know why
Even all the impossible places you go in your life


Hive


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Life is like a hard prison wall
You can leave me standing so tall


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Under The Greyclouded Winter Sky by Amon Amarth*:

Grey clouds - cover the winter sky
Cold snow - falls like autumn leaves to the ground

The icy wind
Pierces the skin of waiting warriors
Like spears
Will pierce their bodies in battle

Frosted
Beards on pale grey faces
Eyes of death
Are burning with rage

Glancing across the fields of Tyr
In the early morning light

Grey clouds - cover the winter sky
Cold snow - falls like autumn leaves to the ground

The icy wind
Pierces the skin of waiting warriors
Like spears
Will pierce their bodies in battle

War cries break the silent wait
Charging warriors rush to kill
Swords are swung in the air
The gods of war are called

Vikings with fire in soul
Clash on the open field
Slaying with powerful strokes
The snow is turning red

Hooves gallop the plains
Warlords on horsebacks
Ride into battle
With a thunderous roar

The storm wind of death
Blows across the field
Sweeping with it
Everything in its way

So the battle settles
Alone stands just one man
Under the grey-clouded winter sky - alone. . .


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

"sh*t, tired of gettin shot at
tired of getting chased by the police & arrested"


----------



## vatefairefoutre (Mar 21, 2013)

U REMIND ME OF MY BIMMER
A LOT OF 

no fuuck this


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

in the time that its taken for a marble 
to hit the ground from your open hand
1000 thoughts have crossed your mind
you've woken up 1000 times

the sound 
of 
a mar-ble ,
hitting 
the, 
floor.

your 
course 
of 
action ,
is 
on-ly yours

welcome to your life again
welcome to your life
welcome to your life again

first time, seeing without your eyes for the first time
seeing without your eyes for the first time
seeing without your eyes for the first time
seeing without your eyes

the sound 
of 
a mar-ble ,
hitting 
the, 
floor.

your 
course 
of 
action ,
is 
on-ly yours

welcome to your life,welcome to your life again.

seeing without your eyes for the first time
seeing without your eyes for the first time
seeing without your eyes for the first time
seeing without your eyes for the first time

seeing without your eyes for the first time
seeing without your eyes for the first time
seeing without your eyes for the first time (welcome to your life again)
seeing without your eyes for the first time (welcome to your life again)





makes more sense when listening to the song


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Keep holding on because you know we'll make it through. Just stay strong because i'm here for you.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Lying through my teeth again
I've been bad again, black lies
Skirting round the truth again
To escape the look in your eyes

Cover up the facts again
With the money men, disguise
Losing my integrity
Well it's lost to me, I don't mind

Feel my soul going
Feel my soul colder

Blackening my soul again
With another lie, it's my style
Burying my face again
God I'm so ashamed, this time

Feel my soul going
Feel my soul colder


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

if you ever get close to a human
and human behaviour
be ready, be ready to get confused

there's definitely,definitely, definitely no logic
to human behaviour


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

This ain't nothing, but it's all I need
And the peak ain't reached but the peak is all I feel
And it feels so good



She said please,
Mercy me, mercy me
Let me fall in love 
Before you **** her, before you **** her
She begged me



She's singing, ***** I'm paid
That's all I gotta say
I'm like, who knew, who knew, who knew


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Some kind of violent bliss 
led me to love like this


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

"....... where the world's ugliest boy, became what you see- here I am, the ugliest man...."


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

'cause no one wants to die alone
'cause no one wants to die alone
'cause no one wants to die alone
'cause no one wants to die alone
'cause no one wants to die alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines
go inside

[chorus:]
cold rain is falling down again
i'm sailing on dark flows

i still believe, but today i need relief
i await the light, a new day follows after every night
so go inside

i feel the flood, my raging blood
'can feel you
sad cold fear is creeping near
but i know i have to go... inside

[chorus:]
cold rain is falling down again
i'm sailing on dark flows
cold rain is falling on me
i'm sailing on dark flows
cold rain is falling down again
i'm sailing on dark flows

and the wind blows colder...


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Come on

I woke up in a dream today
To the cold and the static
And I put my cold feet on the floor
Forgot all about yesterday
Remembering I’m pretending to be where I’m not anymore
A little taste of hipocrisy
And I’m left in the wake of the mistake
Slow to react
Even though you’re so close to me
You’re still so distant
And I can’t bring you back

It’s true
The way I feel
Was promised by your face
The sound of your voice
Painted on my memories
Even if you’re not with me

I’m with you
You, now I see
Keeping everything inside
With You
You, now I see
Even when I close my eyes
With you
You, now I see
Keeping everything inside
With You
You, now I see
Even when I close my eyes

I hit you and you hit me back
We fall to the floor
The rest of the day stands still
Fine line between this and that
But when things go wrong
I pretend that the past isn’t real
I’m trapped in this memory
And I’m left in the wake of the mistake
Slow to react
Even though you’re so close to me
You’re still so distant
And I can’t bring you back

It’s true
The way I feel
Was promised by your face
The sound of your voice
Painted on my memories
Even if you’re not with me

I’m with you
You, now I see
Keeping everything inside
With You
You, now I see
Even when I close my eyes
With you
You, now I see
Keeping everything inside
With You
You, now I see
Even when I close my eyes

No, I won’t let you control my fate
While I’m holding the weight of the world on my conscience
No, I won’t just sit here and wait
While you weighing options
You’re making a fool of me
No, you didn’t dare try to say that you don’t care
And solemnly swear not to follow me there
No, it ain’t like me to beg on my knees
Oh, please, oh, baby, please
That’s not how I’m doing things
No, I’m not upset
No, I’m not angry
I know love is love, 
Love and sometimes it pains me
With or without you
I’ll always be with you
You’ll never forget me
I’m keeping you with me
No, I won’t let you take me to the end of my rope
While you burn it and torture my soul
No, I’m not your puppet
And, no, no, no, I won’t let you go

No, no matter how far we’ve come
I can’t wait to see tomorrow
No matter how far we’ve come, I
I can’t wait to see tomorrow

With you
You, now I see
Keeping everything inside
With You
You, now I see
Even when I close my eyes
With you
You, now I see
Keeping everything inside
With You
You, now I see
Even when I close my eyes


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Smoke this into existence, man my words are magic
Liquid Holiday, f*cked around and brought y'all a classic.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I wanna be your lover
Give you that good ol' fashioned love

No other
Will ever come between us

I'll hold you tight
And I'll do you right
And I'll love you like no one can

Like NOOOOO one can~ ^__^


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I've got your picture
I'm coming with you

I see your name in lights
We can make you a star
Girl, we'll take the world by storm
It isn't that hard


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

..Burn this motherf*cker down, down, down,
Burn this motherf*cker down, down,
BURN THIS MOTHERF*CKERRRRR,
Youll get knocked the **** OUT,
'Cause your mouth's writin' a cheque that your *** can't cash,
Knocked straight-the-**** OUT,
'Cause your mouth's writin' a cheque that your *** can't cash,
That your *** can't cash,
Motherf*cker,
Just shut your F*CKIIING MOOOOUUUUTH!!!

Limp Bizkit is so angsty :lol


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

"Your fingertips across my skin
The palm trees swaying in the wind
Images
You sang me Spanish lullabies
The sweetest sadness in your eyes
Clever trick

Well, I'd never want to see you unhappy
I thought you'd want the same for me

Goodbye, my almost lover
Goodbye, my hopeless dream
I'm trying not to think about you
Can't you just let me be
So long, my luckless romance
My back is turned on you
Shoulda known you'd bring me heartache
Almost lovers always do...."

Almost Lover, A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

And what's the point of holding onto what never gets used?
Other than a sick desire for self-abuse

And I try not to worry
But you've got me terrified
It's like you're in some kind of hurry
To say goodbye

You look so defeated lying there in your new twin sized bed.


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Actions have reactions, don't be quick to judge 
You may not know the hardships people don't speak of 
It's best to step back, and observe with couth
For we all must meet our moment of truth


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Through this world I've stumbled 
So many times betrayed, 
Trying to find an honest word, 
To find the truth enslaved, 
Oh you speak to me in riddles and 
You speak to me in rhymes 
My body aches to breathe your breath, 
Your words keep me alive


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It's not much of a life you're living
It's not just something you take - it's given
Round and around and around and around we go
Oh now tell me now tell me now tell me now you know


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

cherry soda cocoa puff/pop(?), he's so sweet your teeth will rot


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll leave the sun behind me and watch the clouds as they sadly pass me by
Seven miles below me I can see the world and it ain't so big at all
This time tomorrow what will we see
Field full of houses, endless rows of crowded streets
I don't know where I'm going, I don't want to see
I feel the world below me looking up at me


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

For a minute there, I thought it was you
For a minute there my prayers had finally come true
For a minute there, I began again to live
What I wouldn't give for just a minute there


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't be afraid to be young and free


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Don’t break me down, I been travelling too long
I been trying too hard, with one pretty song

I hear the birds on the summer breeze, I drive fast
I am alone at midnight
Been trying hard not to get into trouble but I
I’ve got a war in my mind
So I just ride
Just ride


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

When you feel my heat
Look into my eyes
It’s where my demons hide
It’s where my demons hide
Don’t get too close
It’s dark inside
It’s where my demons hide

Demons- Imagine Dragons


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I say, rollin' around, sittin' on dubs can not lie, was high on shrubs,
Coolin' in my Escalade, Man I'm paid, I got it made,
Take me to your special place.
Close your eyes show me your face. 
​


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Hanging on the wire for a love i'll never find.
Dancing through the fire
just to catch a flame
you do something to me.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

If you didn't care what happened to me,
And I didn't care for you,
We would zig zag our way through the boredom and pain,
Occasionally glancing up through the rain
Wondering which of the buggers to blame
And watching for pigs on the wing.

​


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

And through it all
How could you cry for me?
'Cause I don't feel bad 
So shut your eyes
Kiss me goodnight
And sleep
Just sleep
The hardest part is letting go of
Your dreams


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

forever in debt to your priceless advice.

last night i felt real arms around me
no hope no harm just another false alarm

This coming and going is driving me nuts
this toing and froing is hurting my guts
youre not the only one with mixed emotions


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yesterday and days before, 
Sun is cold and rain is hard,
I know;
Been that way for all my time.
'Til forever, on it goes
Through the circle, fast and slow,
I know;
It can't stop, I wonder.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I can see all the view by the sea
Citizen's smiles look carefree
Good night, the brilliant heartland
Break up the skyscraper with a bang

Tsunami of information
Superficial communication
Public transportation working on
Comprehensive automation
Now, conquer the monstrosity
The corruption made by humanity
The start when presidency ends

No father, no Jesus, no chaos
Miracle is dead
Miracle is dead!
The scheme makes them stay unread

Look at a test-tube baby
I was born of it. Woe is me!
No one sleeps with honey
The supreme shape of love, isn't it?

Tsunami of information
Superficial communication
Public transportation working on
Comprehensive automation
Now, conquer the monstrosity
The corruption made by humanity
The start when the presidency ends

No Father, no Jesus, no chaos
Miracle is dead
Miracle is dead!
The scheme makes them stay unread
As our predecessors said
Miracle is dead
It's a miniature garden
We all live in

_No Father, no Jesus, no chaos_
_Miracle is dead_
_Miracle is dead!_
_The scheme makes them stay unread_

No Father, no Jesus, no chaos
Miracle is dead
Miracle is dead!
The scheme makes them stay unread
As our predecessors said
Miracle is dead
It's a miniature garden
We all live in

Tsunami of information
Superficial communication
Public transformation working on
(It's a miniature garden)
Comprehensive automation
Now conquer the monstrosity
(We all live in)
The corruption made by humanity
(Beat the queen)
The start where presidency ends
(Beat the queen of false heaven)


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

All you get to keep are the memories
You gotta make the good ones last


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Tanker loaf.
Tweezer fetish.
Snatch feast.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

What is life like for a n*gga like me? 
Livin out his backpack every night needing a new place to sleep
But this is now n*gga!
One for the money, two for the b_tches!


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

I’d have to check my mirror
To see if I’m still here
My parents had no clue
That I ate all my lunches
Alone in the bathroom


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll be saved by that smiling face...


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

Ooh, there's no bread, let 'em eat cake 
There's no end to what they'll take 
Flaunt the fruits of noble birth 
Wash the salt into the earth 

But they're marching to Bastille Day. 
La guillotine will claim her bloody prize. 
Free the dungeons of the innocent 
The king will kneel 
And let his kingdom rise. 

Ooh, there's stained velvet, dirty lace, 
Naked fear on every face 
See them bow their heads to die 
As we would bow as they rode by 

And we're marching to Bastille Day 
La guillotine will claim her bloody prize 
Sing, oh choirs of cacophony 
The king has kneeled 
To let his kingdom rise. 

Lessons taught but never learned 
All around us anger burns 
Guide the future by the past 
Long ago the mold was cast 

For they marched up to Bastille Day 
La guillotine claimed her bloody prize 
Hear the echoes of the centuries 
Power isn't all that money buys. 

Bastille Day - Rush :boogie


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Give up
If you wanna survive


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yo, what up G? 
Lemme tell you about MC. 
You ain't got no life. 
You ain't got no friends. 
And I know you want to spend your weekend with 40 people you don't know, 
And some guy named Puff telling you what to do!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

we building it up
to break it back down
we building it up 
to burn it down
i can't wait to burn it to the ground


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

Wash the city off of your face..
In this self destructive habitat
isolation is the only freedom


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

When your long day is over
And you can barely drag your feet
The weight of the world is on your shoulders
I know what you need
Bring it on home to me


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

We're so pretty
Oh so pretty
Vacant


----------



## student234 (Jun 21, 2013)

And all the changes keep on changing
And the good old days, they say they're gone
And only wise men and some new born fools
Say that they know what's going on

But I sometimes think the difference is
Just in how I think and see
And that the only changes going on
Are just going on in me

And the only changes going on
Are just going on in me

-Harry Chapin - "Changes"


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

You've got to pick up every stitch,
You've got to pick up every stitch,
You've got to pick up every stitch,
Mmm, must be the season of the witch,
Must be the season of the witch, yeah,
Must be the season of the witch.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

if i can't love you as a lover
i will love you as a friend


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

On this broken merry go 'round and 'round and 'round we go,
Where it stops nobody knows...
And it ain't slowin' down, this merry go 'round...


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

_Oh let the sun beat down upon my face
Stars to fill my dreams
I am a traveler of both time and space
To be where I have been

 Secret elders of the gentle race
This world is seldom seen
They talk of days for which they sit and wait
All will be revealed

Talk and song from tongues of lilting grace
Whose sounds caress my ear
But not a word I heard could I relate
The story was quite clear_


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I went to the doctor, I went to the mountains
I looked to the children, I drank from the fountain
There's more than one answer to these questions
Pointing me in crooked line
The less I seek my source for some definitive
The closer I am to fine


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Purging is a penance
Phlebotomy's a chore
No need to sterilize the tools
We never did be-

Fore the night is over
Before you go to bed
They'll take a hammer and nail
And jam it in your

Headstones in the courtyard
And statues in the park
Are not for the insane
Just leave them rotting in the
Dark


----------



## caffeinefiend (Jul 3, 2013)

And isn’t it great, to find, that you’re really worth nothing
And how safe, it is, to feel safe


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Assuming that all things are equal
Who'd want to be men of the people
When there's people like you?


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

I have made the big decision
I'm gonna try to nullify my life
'Cause when the blood begins to flow
When it shoots up the dropper's neck
When I'm closing in on death
And you can't help me not, you guys
And all you sweet girls with all your sweet talk
You can all go take a walk
And I guess that I just don't know


----------



## lonelybones (Jul 10, 2013)

Every day I feel the same, 
stuck, and I can never change.
Sucked into a black balloon, 
spat into an empty room.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

This is how I show my love
I made it in my mind because
I blame it on my A.D.D. baby

This is how an angel dies
I blame it on my own sick pride
Blame it on my A.D.D. baby

Sail!
Sail!
Sail!
Sail!
Sail!

Maybe I should cry for help
Maybe I should kill myself (myself)
Blame it on my A.D.D. baby


----------



## smithifiedguy (Jul 19, 2013)

There's a hole in the world like a great black pit
and it's filled with people who are filled with ****!
And the vermin of the world inhabit it

Sweeney Todd


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

You should have known the price of evil.
And it hurts to know you belong here.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Heart just skipped a beat
When you looked at me

It was so late
A whispered fate

Don't you think it's strange
To live without pain

It was so real
Your eyes so real

Like a fire
Like a fire
Like a fire
Like a fire


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

_Something thicker than despair
Rides upon the midnight air
The smell of blood, the taste of prey
We spy you hiding Gilles de Rais_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, I pull the switch, the switch, the switch inside my head
And I see black, black, green, and brown, brown, brown, brown, and blue, yellows, violets, red
And suddenly a light appears inside my brain
And I think of my ways, I think of my days and know that I have changed


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

_Would you mind if I hurt you?
Understand that I need to
Wish that I had other choices
than to harm the one I love_

I, I've been waiting for someone like you
_But now you are slipping away..._

_I know I'd better stop trying
You know that there's no denying
I won't show mercy on you now
I know, should stop believing
I know, there's no retrieving
It's over now, what have you done?
_
What have you done now?_

Would you mind if I killed you?
Would you mind if I tried to?
'cause you have turned into my worst enemy
You carry hate that I don't feel
It's over now_

I will not fall, won't let it go
_We will be free when it ends..._


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Shes mostly gone, some other place.
Im getting by, in other ways.
Everything they whispered in our ear,
Is coming true.

Try to justify the things I used to do,
Believe in you.

Watching you drown,
Ill follow you down,
I am here right beside you.

The lights in the sky
Have finally arrived
I am staying right beside you.

I tried to stay away,
Just in case.
Ive come to realise we all have our place
Time, time has a way, you know, to make it clear.
And I have my role in this, I cant disappear,
Or leave you here.

Watching you drown,
Ill follow you down,
And I am here right beside you.
The lights in the sky are waving goodbye,
And I am staying right beside you.


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, I played cards in old England,
And I gambled o'er in Spain,
And I betcha, betcha ten dollars,
I can beat you this next game

The Cuckoo, Jubal's Kin's version


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I will break into your thoughts
With what's written on my heart
I will break, break

I'm so sick,
Infected with where I live
Let me live without this
Empty bliss,
Selfishness
I'm so sick
I'm so sick

If you want more of this
We can push out, sell out, die out
So you'll shut up
And stay sleeping
With my screaming in your itching ears


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Monster,

How should I feel?
Creatures lie here,
Looking through the window...

I will hear their voices
I'm a glass child,
I am all their regrets...


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

_I dreamed I was missing
You were so scared
But no one would listen
Cause no one else cared

After my dreaming
I woke with this fear
What am I leaving
When I'm done here

So if you're asking me
I want you to know

When my time comes
Forget the wrong that I've done
Help me leave behind some
Reasons to be missed

Don't resent me
When you're feeling empty
Keep me in your memory

Leave out all the rest
Leave out all the rest_


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

- Oh weary night, under stars,
he'd often lay and gaze.
Up towards the moon and stars.
The suns dying haze.

Time and again, Orion's light
filled our man with joy.
Within the belt, he'd see his love,
remembering her voice -

The twinkle from the stars above
bled peace into his heart
As long as she looks down on him
he knows they'll never part~


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Linkin park- one step closer

I cannot take this anymore
Saying everything I've said before
All these words they make no sense
I find bliss in ignorance
Less I hear the less you'll say
You'll find that out anyway

Just like before...

Everything you say to me
Takes me one step closer to the edge
And I'm about to break
I need a little room to breathe
Cause I'm one step closer to the edge
I'm about to break

I find the answers aren't so clear
Wish I could find a way to disappear
All these thoughts they make no sense
I find bliss in ignorance
Nothing seems to go away
Over and over again

Just like before...


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Hide in a storks mouth
sleep till its dark out
All dressed up holding your receipts for the numbers that you picked
you in a box full of your mistakes and a leaden crucifix

If hearts were all made like they were balls of yarn
well they've all got the strings that get tugged on your heart
some are different lengths
some would be stronger than others
and some would be the colors of your mothers and fathers

Do old structures stand 
the same as any older man
a place where something used to live
but in the end just turns cold

Am i a torn up tattered worn out piece of fabric
not suitable to stitch or repair
Cause id like to be tightly braided 
gold and silver bracelets 
the type you'd like to wear round your wrist

A s w e l a y w e s t a r t t o b r e a k 

And in the places you go 
you'll find these people you know
all sewing patterns into clothing that you've called your own
And in these smaller designs 
theres something larger you might find
that peoples hands have worked together to make up the parts of you


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this is what you'll get, when you mess with us


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

For his true love is flown into every flower grown
And he must be the keeper of the garden


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

don't worry about me
i've got a bed
I'VE GOT A CHRISTMAS TREE
INSIDE MY HEAD


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt
bubble butt, bubble, bubble, bubble butt


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Coz like if you did You would And if you would It wouldn't And I would But you won't Because you can't Uh huh!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Each morning I get up I die a little
Can barely stand on my feet
Take a look in the mirror and cry

Somebody, somebody
Can anybody find me somebody to love?


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Daniel when I first saw you
I knew that you had a flame in your heart
And under our blue skies
Marble movie skies
I found a home in your eyes
We'll never be apart

And when the fires came
The smell of cinders and rain
Perfumed almost everything
We laughed and laughed and laughed


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

The answer is yes
When 2 or 3 years from now
you start having some doubts
about if this love will last
The answer is yes
I'll still think you're beautiful
'cause I'm more attracted to what's inside of you
You don't have to guess
The answer is yes

'Cause I love you
All I care about is your happiness,
so the answer is yes

People just don't stick around (no)
build you up and let you down, but
I'm not one of those, no (girl)
I understand that you've been burned (before)
Honesty is what you deserve (so much more) yea
and so that's what I'm giving you, girl

So when the world and the odds are against us
you won't have to question

The answer is yes


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Cold and misty morning, I heard a warning borne in the air
About an age of power where no one had an hour to spare,
Where the seeds have withered, silent children shivered, in the cold
Now their faces captured in the lenses of the jackals for gold.
I'll be there
I'll be there
I will be there.

Suffering in silence, they've all been betrayed.
They hurt them and they beat them, in a terrible way,
Praying for survival at the end of the day.
There is no compassion for those who stay.
I'll be there
I'll be there
I will be there.

There must be someone who can set them free:
To take their sorrow from this odyssey
To help the helpless and the refugee
To protect what's left of humanity.
Can't you see
Can't you see
Can't you see.

I'll be there
I'll be there
I will be there;
To heal their sorrow
To beg and borrow
Fight tomorrow.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*"My Immortal"

*
I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
'Cause your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have
All of me

You used to captivate me by your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face - it haunts my once pleasant dreams
Your voice - it chased away all the sanity in me

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have
All of me

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me
I've been alone all along


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't worry, I'm sure that you're still breaking hearts
With the efficiency that only youth can harness
And do you still think love is a laser quest?
Or do you take it all more seriously?
I've tried to ask you this in some daydreams that I've had
But you're always busy being make-believe
And do you look into the mirror to remind yourself you're there?
Or have somebody's good-night kisses got that covered?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Im feeling electric tonight
cruisin down the coast, goin bout 99
Got my bad baby by my heavenly side
I know if I go, I'll die happy tonight

Oh my God I feel it in the air
Telephone wires above are sizzling like a snare
Honey Im on fire, I feel it everywhere
Nothin scares me anymore

Kiss me hard before you go
Summertime sadness
I just wanted you to know
Baby your the best


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Write my name upon the sky~
_When you call me I'll be there._
Faster then a lightning flash
_Rushing through the, cool night air...
_
Ohh, Ohh,
Start ignition, count to zero
I just want to be a super hero...
Ohh, Ohh,
With fearless thoughts, emotions swirled
_I want to be the man that, saves the world, yeah..._

_The world is full of super problems_~
So we made up a super man.
_But he is just imaginary_
And here we stand, without a plan...

With new ideas and innovation~
_Man still cannot tame creation..._
And though I'm told I'll never fly
_That doesn't mean that I won't try._


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Love me, love me
Feed the flame
If you want me back again
Burn to the sky!
Higher and higher
Baby can you play with fire?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I divorce the thoughts of you in love with me
I divorce your innocence and my guilt
I divorce the lying sellout confidence
I'm divorcing every mother ****in' thing
I divorce the love bled meaningless
I divorce the makeshift harmony
I divorce the taunting acts of violence
I divorce the pastime of jealousy
I divorce control
I divorce the faith
I divorce the virtue
I divorce the rain
I divorce the excuse
I divorce the greed
I divorce the need
I divorce iniquity in this mother ****in' bull**** life
Just want it all to go away
Just want to run away to die, take it, myself, my life


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

"My cheeks were reflecting the longest wavelength
My fan was folded up and grazing my forehead
And I kept touching my neck to guide your eye to where
I wanted you to kiss me when we find some time alone

My scars were reflecting the mist in your headlights
I look like a neon zebra shaking rain off her stripes
And the rivulets had you riveted to the places that
I wanted you to kiss me when we find some time alone"


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

We all have the choice
to take the lead or follow
I want to feel
the light shine on me

You're so afraid 
of what people might say
but that's okay cus you're only human
You're so afraid 
of what people might say
but that's okay cus you'll be strong enough
You're so afraid 
of what people might say
but that's okay cus you're only human
You're so afraid 
of what people might say
You're gonna break 
so please don't do it.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

You made me hate my own reflection
Question every choice I make
So I could try to be perfect
But I won't try to be fake

So forgive me ‘cause I really could care less that
This world has changed me
So you know when you ask me

Who are you now?
Did you say what you want?
Don’t go back to the start
I’m asking, who are you now?
Did they break you apart?
Won’t you fight back for what you want?


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

And so I cry sometimes when I’m lying in bed*Just to get it all out, what’s in my head*And I, I am feeling a little peculiar*And so I wake in the morning and I step outside*And I take A deep breath and I get real high*And I scream from the top of my lungs,*What’s goin’ on*And I say HEYEAYEAYEAYEA HEYEAYEAYEAYEA.*I said hey, WHAT'S GOIN' ON?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Without a trace
I move to place
We go thirds on it
I grab my gun
Goes down the sun
Tie up the guard with it
We use that rope
Tie up that dope
Make sure it's tight baby
Tell that girl
Don't you speak
And we'll be gone baby
No need to speak
I'll go weak
If I get 12 on it

I shoulda listened
Oh no, time slow
shoulda listened

Shoulda listened
Oh no, time slow
Shoulda listened

Can't go by train
Or run to Spain
It's like a game
They're on it
We'll beat this game
But just in case
We'll be gone baby
I hear some shots
It must be cops
Let's go baby
A Car crash
I start to blast
They got 5 on me
Shots hit my chest
I'm wearing vest
Shoulda run from it

I shoulda listened
Oh no, time slow
I shoulda listened

I shoulda listened
Oh no, time slow
I shoulda listened

I shoulda listened
Oh no, time slow
I shoulda listened

I shoulda listened
Oh no, time slow
I shoulda listened

Oh no, I shoulda listened
Time slow
Oh no


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Don't despair, you're there
From beginning to middle to end
Don't despair, you're there
Through my wasted days
You're there through my wasted nights

Oh despair, you've always been there
You were there through my wasted years
Through all my lonely fears, no tears
Run through my fingers, tears
They're stinging my eyes, no tears
If it's all in my head there's nothing to fear
Nothing to fear inside

Through the darkness and the light
Some sun has got to rise

My sun is your sun
Your sun is our sun


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

cigarettes and chocolate milk
these are just a couple of my cravings
everything it seems I like's a little bit stronger
a little bit thicker
a little bit harmful for me

if I should buy jellybeans
have to eat them all in just one sitting
everything it seems I like's a little bit sweeter
a little bit fatter
a little bit harmful for me

and then there's those other things
which for several reasons we won't mention
everything about them is a little bit stranger
a little bit harder
a little bit deadly


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

"You played your role 
Like a movie 
Got your lines for who is, 
Who was, who would be 
Somehow you lost track 
While real love slipped away, yeah 

So for tonight, just turn off the lights 
And let those real feelings show 
There's no wrong or right 
But until you try 
You're never gonna know"


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

When you try your best but you don't succeed
When you get what you want but not what you need
When you feel so tired but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone but it goes to waste
Could it be worse?

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

You can fool yourself into wanting something else,
But you'll be running back to see me
You can play this game, while memories remain
I know you're holding out for something real
because...

You can see a spark
Somewhere in the dark
But only when it's gone do you feel it
You can feel it start
Someplace in your heart
But only if you try to believe it

Why did you keep your love from me?
Why were you hiding out from me?
Come to me, I need you close,
I need your everything the most
So give to me...


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Need you
Dream you
Find you
Taste you
**** you
Use you
Scar you
Break you
Lose me
Hate me
Smash me
Erase me
Kill me


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Bought a ticket for a runaway train
Like a madman laughing at the rain
A little out of touch a little insane
Its just easier than dealing with the pain


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

All this talk of getting old 
It's getting me down my love
Like a cat in a bag, waiting to drown
This time I'm comin' down

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

'Cause baby, ooh, if heaven calls, I'm coming, too
Just like you said, you leave my life, I'm better off dead

But if you wanna show, just let me know
And I'll sing in your ear again


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking out the door I see the rain fall upon the funeral mourners
Parading in a wake of sad relations as their shoes fill up with water
And maybe i'm too young to keep good love from going wrong
But tonight you're on my mind so you never know

Broken down and hungry for your love but no way to feed it
Where are you tonight, child you know how much i need it
Too young to hold on and too old to just break free and run


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I don't know
What you're looking at
What you're listening to
What you're thinking about

I don't know
What you're feeling for

I...don't...know...


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I cannot go to the ocean
I cannot drive the streets at night
I cannot wake up in the morning
Without you on my mind
So you're gone and I'm haunted
And I bet you are just fine
Did I make it that easy to walk
Right in and out of my life?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Everyday I'm shuffling.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Something told me it was over
When I saw you and her talkin'
Something deep down in my soul said, 'Cry, girl'
When I saw you and that girl walkin' around

Whoo, I would rather, I would rather go blind, boy
Then to see you walk away from me, child, no

Whoo, so you see, I love you so much
That I don't wanna watch you leave me, baby
Most of all, I just don't, I just don't wanna be free, no

Whoo, whoo, I was just, I was just, I was just
Sittin here thinkin', of your kiss and your warm embrace, yeah
When the reflection in the glass that I held to my lips now, baby
Revealed the tears that was on my face, yeah

Whoo and baby, baby, I'd rather, I'd rather be blind, boy
Then to see you walk away, see you walk away from me, yeah
Whoo, baby, baby, baby, I'd rather be blind... 

-Etta James


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

In the back off the side far away is a place where I hide where I 
Stay tried to say tried to ask I needed to all alone by myself where 
Were you? 
How could I ever think it's funny how everything that 
Swore it wouldn't change is different now just like you 
Would always say we'll make it through then my head fell apart 
And where were you? 
How could I ever think it's funny how everything you swore would 
Never change is different now like you said you and me make it 
Through didn't quite fell apart 
Where the **** were you?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

This distance
This dissolution
I cling to memories
While falling
Sleep brings release
In a hope of a new day
Waking the misery
Of being without you

Surrender
I give in
Another moment is
another eternity

(Seek me) for comfort
(Call me) for solace
(I'll be waiting) for the end of my
broken heart

(Seek me) Completion
(Call me) I'll be waiting
(I'll be waiting) for the end of my
broken heart


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

don't shoot shoot shoot
that thing at me
you know you got my sympathy
but don't shoot shoot shoot
that thing at me


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Fool In The Rain by Led Zeppelin

Well there's a light in your eye that keeps shining 
Like a star that can't wait for the night 
I hate to think I've been blinded baby 
Why can't I see you tonight? 

And the warmth of your smile starts a-burnin' 
And the thrill of your touch gives me fright 
And I'm shaking so much, really yearning 
Why don't you show up, make it all right? 
Yeah, it's all right. 

And if you promised you'd love so completely 
and you said you would always be true 
You swore that you would never leave me, baby: 
What ever happened to you? 

And you thought it was only in movies 
As you wish all your dreams would come true 
It ain't the first time believe me, baby 
I'm standin here feeling blue 
Yeah I'm blue 

Now I will stand in the rain on the corner 
I'll watch the people go shuffling downtown 
Another ten minutes no longer 
And then I'm turning around 

The clock on the wall's moving slower 
My heart it sinks to the ground 
And the storm that I thought would blow over 
Clouds the light of the love that I found 

Now my body is starting to quiver 
And the palms of my hands getting wet 
I've got no reason to doubt you baby, 
It's all a terrible mess 

I'll run in the rain till I'm breathless 
When I'm breathless I'll run till I drop, hey 
The thoughts of a fool's kind of careless 
I'm just a fool waiting on the wrong block, oh yeah 
Light of the love that I found...


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

"I know that things can really get rough,
When you go it alone.
Don't go thinking you gotta be tough,
And bleed like a stone.
Could be there's nothing else in our lives so critical,
As this little home.
My life in an upturned boat,
Marooned on a cliff.
You brought me a great big flood,
And you gave me a lift.
Girl, what a gift.
Will you tell me with your tongue,
And your breath was in my lungs,
And we float up through the rift."


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

If it can't make you cry
Make you mad 
Or get you high
It's just a waste of time
Any ol' fool can go as far
Dress it up and play the part
But it ain't love 
If it can't break your heart

I'm not running for the doorway
I'm not running for the doorway
I'm not running for the doorway
Don't leave
I'm not running for the doorway
I'm not running for the doorway
I'm not running for the doorway
Don't leave


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide no escape from reality


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

The weight of lies will bring you down
And follow you to every town 'cause
Nothing happens here that doesn't happen there
When you run make sure you run 
To something and not away from 'cause
Lies don't need an aeroplane to chase you down

Avett brothers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

If she seems cold and bitter
Then I beg of you
Just stop and consider 
All she's gone through

Don't be quick to condemn her
For things she might say
Just remember
Life turned her that way

She's been walked on 
And stepped on so many times
And I hate to admit it
But the last footprint's mine

She was crying when I met her
She tries harder today
So don't blame her
Life turned her that way


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

My ex girlfriends boyfriends got a band 
He writes love songs about her 
And from what I understand 
He's the expert now at takin off her clothes 
He's got two songs on the radio
I'd wish I'd written those
My ex girlfriends boyfriends got a band 

My ex girlfriends boyfriends got a band
He writes love songs about her
Even I can understand
And he's got a certain something I suppose
His new sons on the radio 
And this is how it goes 
( him singing)

I don't want to live in this world anymore 
I don't want to live in this world anymore
( he doesn't want to live in this world any more)
Where will I find true love
( where will he find true love)

My ex girlfriend naked on the sand 
A summers day 2 years ago
When I was still her man 
I was the expert then at takin off her clothes 
And that's all ancient history 
And that's the way it goes
But I've been working on my keyboard
Practicing guitar
Takin lots of base lessons to expand my repertoire
And my new girlfriend 
My new girlfriend my new girlfriend 
My new girlfriend
My new girlfriends boyfriend gotta band


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Now most every morning I 
Stare out the window and I 
Think about where you might be 
I've written you letters 
That I'd like to send
If you would just send one to me

'Cause I need you more than I 
Needed before and now
Where I'll find comfort, God knows
'Cause you left me
Just when I needed you most


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

http://rapgenius.com/205287/Wu-tang-clan-shame-on-a-*****/Yo-rza-yo-razorYo RZA, yo razor!
Hit me with the major
The damage, my Clan understand it be flavor
Gunnin, hummin comin atcha
First I'm gonna getcha, once I gotcha, I gat-cha
You could never capture the Method Man's stature
For rhyme and for rapture, got *****s resigning, now master
my style? Never! I put the ****ing buck in the wild kid, I'm terror
Razor sharp, I sever 
the head from the shoulders, I'm better
than my compeda, you mean competitor, whadeva!
Let's get together


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

Even though I know it's only chemical
These peaks and valleys are beginning to take their toll
Try to convince myself that all it takes is time
But the most derisive voice I hear is mine

It opens all the scars on me
It leaves me shaken in my belief
It takes my hand just to drag me down
It makes me a stranger in the crowd

Give me isolation just for now
I feel a hard rain coming down
I promise that I will be back soon
But for now I'll return to my cocoon

There is thunder in the distance and the sky grows gray
There is lightning in the clouds in search of prey
It's not a matter of if as much as when
The clouds will break and the rainfall will begin

It opens all the scars on me
It leaves me shaken in my belief
It takes my hand just to drag me down
It makes me a stranger in the crowd


Cracks in the chrysalis spread out like tiny snakes
That hiss a litany of rumors and mistakes
But I'm afraid their cause is fraught with futility
There is nothing more that they can take from me

It opens all the scars on me
It leaves me shaken in my belief
It takes my hand just to drag me down
It makes me a stranger in the crowd


----------



## p90powa (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been completely unable to maintain any semblance of relationship on any level
I have been a ******* to the people who have actively attempted to deliver me from peril
I have been acutely undeserving of the ear that listen up and lip that kissed me on the temple
I have been accustomed to a stubborn disposition that admits it wish it's history disassembled
I have been a hypocrite in sermonizing tolerance while skimming for a ministry to pretzel
I have been unfairly resentful of those I wish that acted different when the bidding was essential
I have been a terrible communicator prone to isolation over sympathy for devils
I have been my own worst enemy since the very genesis of rebels
Today I pulled three ghost crabs out of rock and sand, where the low tide showcased a promised land.
I told them "you will grow to be something dynamic and impressive; you are patient you are gallant you are festive."
Then I let them go

Oh


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

So I shall rock the jukebox and do us all a favour


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

culture recycled and commodified
fact and belief become homogenized
total absorption, the past is erased
a fairy tale history is put in its place

lickspittle newsmen sell religion like soap
hanging the dimwits from their shiny new rope
the promise of heaven was enough to entice
they turned into zombies for an army of Christ!

total obedience, the plan is complete
flag waving, behaving, religious elite
comatose, they do naught but consume
and consume and consume and consume and consume!


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

B.B. Bumble and the Stingers, Mott the Hoople, Ray Charles Singers 
Lonnie Mack and twangin' Eddy, here's my ring we're goin' steady 
Take it easy, take me higher, liar liar, house on fire 
Locomotion, Poco, Passion, Deeper Purple, Satisfaction 
Baby baby gotta gotta gimme gimme gettin' hotter 
Sammy's cookin', Lesley Gore and Ritchie Valens, end of story 
Mahavishnu, fujiyama, kama-sutra, rama-lama 
Richard Perry, Spector, Barry, Archies, Righteous, Nilsson, Harry 
Shimmy shimmy ko-ko bop and Fats is back and Finger Poppin' 

Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
Gotta turn it up louder, so my DJ told me (whoa whoa whoa whoa) 
Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
At the end of my rainbow lies a golden oldie 

FM, AM, hits are clickin' while the clock is tock-a-tickin' 
Friends and Romans, salutations, Brenda and the Tabulations 
Carly Simon, I behold her, Rolling Stones and centerfoldin' 
Johnny Cash and Johnny Rivers, can't stop now, I got the shivers 
Mungo Jerry, Peter Peter Paul and Paul and Mary Mary 
Dr. John the nightly tripper, Doris Day and Jack the Ripper 
Gotta go Sir, gotta swelter, Leon Russell, Gimme Shelter 
Miracles in smokey places, slide guitars and Fender basses 
Mushroom omelet, Bonnie Bramlett, Wilson Pickett, stop and kick it 

Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
Gotta turn it up louder, so my DJ told me (whoa whoa whoa whoa) 
Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
At the end of my rainbow lies a golden oldie 

Arthur Janov's primal screamin', Hawkins, Jay and 
Dale and Ronnie, Kukla, Fran and Norma Okla 
Denver, John and Osmond, Donny 
JJ Cale and ZZ Top and LL Bean and De De Dinah 
David Bowie, Steely Dan and sing me prouder, CC Rider 
Edgar Winter, Joanie Sommers, Osmond Brothers, Johnny Thunders 
Eric Clapton, pedal wah-wah, Stephen Foster, do-dah do-dah 
Good Vibrations, Help Me Rhonda, Surfer Girl and Little Honda 
Tighter, tighter, honey, honey, sugar, sugar, yummy, yummy 
CBS and Warner Brothers, RCA and all the others 

Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
Gotta turn it up louder, so my DJ told me (whoa whoa whoa whoa) 
Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
At the end of my rainbow lies a golden oldie 

spoken: 
Listen--remember, they're playing our song! 
Rock it, sock it, Alan Freed me, Murray Kaufman, try to leave me 
Fish, and Swim, and Boston Monkey, 
Make it bad and play it funky. 
(Wanna take you higher!)


Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) by Reunion


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Glow In the Dark by Skylar Grey

_Strange light, follow as it burns
Strange life, of unexpected turns
You fight on and even if you fall...
You get back up again_


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll show you everything
With arms wide open
Now everything has changed
I'll show you love
I'll show you everything

If I had just one wish
Only one demand
I hope he's not like me
I hope he understands
That he can take this life
And hold it by the hand
And he can greet the world
With arms wide open...

:mushy


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

High rise veins of the avenue 
Bright eyes and subtle variations of blue
Everywhere is balanced there like a rainbow above you
Street lights glisten on the boulevard
and cold nights making staying alert so hard
For heaven's sake keep me awake so I won't be caught off guard
Clearly I am a passerby but I'll find a place to stay 
Dear pacific day won't you take me away?
Small town hearts of the new year 
Brought down by gravity crystal clear 
City fog and brave dialogue converge on the frontier 
Make haste, I feel your heart beat 
With a new taste for speed out on the street
Find a road to a humble abode where both of our routes meet
The silver sound is all around and the colors fall like snow 
The feeling of letting go, I guess we'll never know. 

Cheer up and dry your damp eyes, and tell me when it rains and I'll blend up that rainbow above you, and shoot it through your veins. Because your heart has a lack of color and we should have known.
That'd we grow up sooner or later because we wasted all our free time alone.

Your nerves gather with the altitude, exhale the stress so we don't become unglued.
Somewhere there is a happy affair, a ghost of a good mood. 
Wide eyed, panic on the getaway the high tide can take me so far away.
VCRs and Motor cars unite on the 7th day .
A popular gauge will measure the rage of the new post-modern age
Because somewhere along the line all the decades align. 

We are the crashing whitecaps on the ocean 
and what a lovely seaside holiday, away.
A palm tree in christmas lights
My emotion, struck a sparkling tone like a xylophone 
As we spent the day alone

Cheer up and dry your damp eyes, and tell me when it rains
then I'll blend up that rainbow above you and shoot it through your veins
'cause your heart has a lack of color and we should've known
that we'd grow up sooner or later because we wasted all our free time alone.

One of my favorite songs :3


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

_ I dreamt about you last night, and I fell out of bed twice. You can pin and mount me like a butterfly_


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

So I jumped in the ocean and started to swim
My chances of survival was getting mighty slim
So I thumbed down a whale who was heading my way
And I reached the States in about a half a day


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Old, but I'm not that old
Young, but I'm not that bold
And I don't think the world is sold
I'm just doing what we're told 

I feel something so right
At doing the wrong thing
I feel something so wrong
At doing the right thing
I could lie, could lie, could lie
Everything that kills me makes me feel alive

Lately I been, I been losing sleep
Dreaming about the things that we could be
But baby, I been, I been prayin' hard
Said no more counting dollars 
We'll be counting stars


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Recover by CHVRCHES

_I'll give you one more chance
To say we can change or part ways
And you take what you need
And you don't need me_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Love can build a bridge
Between your heart and mine
Love can build a bridge 
Don't you think it's time?
Don't you think it's time?


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

You make me come...
You make me complete...
You make me completely miserable


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I am one of those
Melodramatic fools
Neurotic to the bone
No doubt about it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Your love is heartbreak, heartache
And it's more than i can take


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Graduated at 13 
The streets made me this color


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I used to bite my tongue and hold my breath
Scared to rock the boat and make a mess
So I sat quietly, agreed politely
I guess that I forgot I had a choice
I let you push me past the breaking point
I stood for nothing, so I fell for everything


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Now you say that you like me, but you don't "like" like me.
And you say that you love me but you're not "in" love with me
And we should just be friends
but friends shouldn't treat other friends like that 
you're not too friendly when you act like that.

Every time I call the old you, the new you answers the phone.
I would like to talk to old you , but the new you says you're not home

Whatever happened to that girl I knew,
she was just like you- but was way more into me.
Lately you've been acting strange, or going through a phase
Why's it gotta be like that?
The old you dug me, but the new you snubs me, and asks me to go away
but I ain't going away

Every time I call the old you, the new you answers the phone.
I would like to talk to old you , but the new you says "you're not home"

I've been so patient and I'm giving you space
I haven't called all day, you're still not coming around
You've made a big mistake- that's not a threat
no matter how it sounds

Things were going so great, but as of late
you haven't had much to say

The old you loved me, but the new you snubs me, and asks me to go away
but I ain't going away-

Every time I call the old you, the new you answers the phone.
I would like to talk to old you , but the new you says you're not home

Well now you say that you like me, but you don't "like" like me.
And you say that you love me but you're not "in" love with me
And we should just be friends- but friends shouldn't treat other friends like that
you're not too friendly when you act like that. Should I smash your ****ing head
with a baseball bat? And dig around the brains and goo
for something that looks like old you-

Every time I call the old you, the new you answers the phone.
I would like to talk to old you , but the new you says "you're not home"
you say that you love me but you're not "in" love with me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I should be the one to say it out loud, 
O-ouch its hurting inside
Tell me why your love is heartbreak heartache,
And it's more than I can take


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd love to feel love but I can't stand the rejection
I hide behind my jokes as a form of protection
I thought I was close but under further inspection 
It seems I've been running in the wrong direction


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Two tablespoons of cinnamon and two or three egg whites
A half a stick of butter, melted, stick it al in a bowl
Baby, stir it with a wooden spoon
Mix in a cup of flour you'll be in heaven soon

Say everybody have you seen my balls?
They're big and salty and brown
If you ever need a quick pick me up
Just stick my balls in your mouth

Oh, suck on my chocolate salty balls
Put 'em in your mouth and suck 'em
Suck on my chocolate salty balls
They're packed vitamins
And good for you, so suck on balls

South Park - suck on my chocolate salty balls...


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Cause I had a bad dream that this went on forever
And I wept til I was old and grey
I try so hard and it doesn't get better
And I'm running out of things to say


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

With the wind strong in my face, I'm still staggering through
I'm closer to the ground than I will ever get to you
Dirt deep beneath my fingernails, I'm gripping to the floor
I'm searching through the world, always looking for something more


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I was feeling like an eagle that had just one second prize in a beauty contest when suddenly you entered my life. Dee dee da dee. Oooweee.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I cooked you some sausages then we made love on the cooker which was a mistake because I had to go to hospital with first degree burns. Dee dee dee daaaa aaaah oooaaa.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I've given up on you, 
But it still hurts to know you're not alone
Don't worry, 
I'll keep out of your life and stay awake at night
It's 4a.m. and you're keeping me from closing these sleepy eyes
Does the thought of me keep you up at night?
Like the light on the ceiling of your bedroom
Lately, my dog's the only one around that listens to my problems


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

I almost forgot to say something else
And if I can't fit it in I'll keep it all to myself
I almost wrote a song about you today
But I tore it all up and then I threw it away

And I almost had you
But I guess that doesn't cut it
Almost had you
And I didn't even know it

You kept me guessin'
And now I'm destined
To spend my time missin' you

- _Almost_, by Bowling for Soup


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

It was para- para- paradise
It was para- para- paradise
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I climbed up a mountain, and looked off the edge
At all of the lives that I never have led
There's one where I stayed with you across the sea
I wonder do you still think of me
I carry your image always in my head
Folded and yellowed and torn at the edge
And I've looked upon it for so many years
Slowly I am loosing your face

Oh the ocean rolls us away, away, away
The ocean rolls us away


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

"I talk to myself because there is no one to talk to...

I am the kool damn fool that will shoot you..

I think of murda, Murder on me mind...

Murder on the menu, Murder all the time...

Murder with the .45, Murder with the 9..

Murder, murda is my favorite crime...

Blood on my street, and blood on my hands..

Blood on my shirt, and blood on my pants...

****** cry, many die, Die, Die, ******...

I pull the trig-, pull the trig-, pull the trigga...

Next, dig a grave, dig a grave, the gravedigga...

Six, to the six, to the six, Mafia ******...

Come walk with me, journey to the edge of Hell....

Fire arms, fire storms, bring your umbrella...

Endo's creating illusions of greater, the unknown, amazed....




Damn I Think I'm Crazed...."


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

_But you didn't have to cut me off
Make out like it never happened and that we were nothing
And I don't even need your love
But you treat me like a stranger and that feels so rough
No you didn't have to stoop so low
Have your friends collect your records and then change your number
I guess that I don't need that though
Now you're just somebody that I used to know

_


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

I try to drown my demons, but they know how to swim


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Can't breathe, right now!
It was so real.
Like I woke up in Wonderland.
All sort of terrifying.
And I don't wanna be all alone when I tell this story.
And can anyone tell me why
you all sound like Peanut's parents
Will I ever be coming down?
This is so real.
Finally it's my lucky day.
See my heart is racing,
'Cause this **** never happens to me.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I never had no one
I could count on
I've been let down so many times
I was tired of hurtin'
So tired of searchin'
'Til you walked into my life
It was a feelin'
I'd never known
And for the first time
I didn't feel alone

You're more than a lover
There could never be another
To make me feel the way you do
Oh we just get closer
I fall in love all over
Everytime I look at you
I don't know where I'd be
Without you here with me
Life with you makes perfect sense
You're my best friend


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Gone with the sin my baby, how beautiful you are


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

I left for a living that I built myself
I thought of you, I called someone else
This is how it settles when the dust does wrong
We never find out, we'd rather not know
Oh, honey look alive!
It's just human troubles in the modern times


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

I just love the way you're losing your life


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

One day when the fence is not so high 
The road you took. 
How far will you go? 
How high will you climb? 
And when all in life’s unfair 
Are you strong enough to find another way? 
another way?
another way?


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Vienna by Billy Joel Slow down, you crazy child
you're so ambitious for a juvenile
But then if you're so smart, tell me
Why are you still so afraid?

Where's the fire, what's the hurry about?
You'd better cool it off before you burn it out
You've got so much to do and
Only so many hours in a day

But you know that when the truth is told..
That you can get what you want or you can just get old
You're gonna kick off before you even
Get halfway through
When will you realize, Vienna waits for you?

Slow down, you're doing fine
You can't be everything you want to be
Before your time
Although it's so romantic on the borderline tonight
Tonight,...
Too bad but it's the life you lead
you're so ahead of yourself that you forgot what you need
Though you can see when you're wrong, you know
You can't always see when you're right. you're right

You've got your passion, you've got your pride
but don't you know that only fools are satisfied?
Dream on, but don't imagine they'll all come true
When will you realize, Vienna waits for you?

Slow down, you crazy child
and take the phone off the hook and disappear for awhile
it's all right, you can afford to lose a day or two
When will you realize,..Vienna waits for you?
And you know that when the truth is told
that you can get what you want or you can just get old
You're gonna kick off before you even get halfway through
Why don't you realize,. Vienna waits for you
When will you realize, Vienna waits for you.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

_when I was drunk, you were beautiful_


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a simple question answer it.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Shine permanently only my mind's concernin me
Fire burns in me eternally time's eternity
Followers turn on me they'll be in a mental infirmary
Determinely advance technology better than Germanyhttp://rapgenius.com/484527/Rakim-t.../Shine-permanently-only-my-minds-concernin-me


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Apocalypse Now
Mind over matter next batter be Tical
Put it on a platter how much uncut
raw **** we dealin wit, murder track what
Slang killin it, touched
You feelin it, in your bloodstream
deadly venemous elixir
Hammer like Sledge that be Sister
All and together now, follow me, the Mista
Meth Candyman, farewell to the flesh
Death come, in the scripture, two-thousand one
Bring the rap arma-gedde-on, let it be known
When you walk up in this Dead Zone
wit all that wack ****, now you know
you dead wrong, one thousand lashes


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I grew up on the crime side, the New York Times side
Staying alive was no jive
Had second hands, moms bounced on old man
So then we moved to Shaolin land
A young youth, yo rockin the gold tooth, 'Lo goose
Only way, I begin to G' off was drug loot
And let's start it like this son, rollin with this one
And that one, pullin out gats for fun
But it was just a dream for the teen, who was a fiend
Started smokin woolies at sixteen
And running up in gates, and doing hits for high stakes
Making my way on fire escapes
No question I would speed, for cracks and weed
The combination made my eyes bleed
No question I would flow off, and try to get the dough off
Sticking up white boys in ball courts
My life got no better, same damn 'Lo sweater
Times is rough and tough like leather
Figured out I went the wrong route
So I got with a sick tight clique and went all out
Catchin keys from across seas
Rollin in MPV's, every week we made forty G's
Yo brothas respect mine, or anger the tech nine
Ch-POW! Move from the gate now


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's so easy for you all to put the low ones down
A quiet tongue don't mean they won't hear the sound


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

In another life I would make you stay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Out on the back porch
You stay tonight, we bring a pocket of pocket knives
You want to fight me
You want to fight
Forgotten sense of me
Say ah say ah
And in the backyard
Into the night
We walk through fire
My love is your flashlight
They want to fight me
They want to fight
Forgotten sense of me
Say ah say ah
Walk through the fire
Walk 'til it gets light
There is no hiding
To save your life
You've got to try
Say you'll mean it
Set your arms down
Say ah say ah


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

_Sara spelled without an 'h' was getting bored
On a Peavey amp, in 1984
While Zak without a 'c' tried out some new guitars
Playing Sara-with-no-h's favourite song

Often Sara would have spells where she lost time
She saw the future, she heard voices from inside
The kind of voices she would soon learn to deny
Because at home they got her smacked

Zak called his dad about layaway plans
And Sara told the friendly salesman that:
"You'll all die in your cars,
And why's it gotta be dark?
And you're all working in a submarine"

She saw the lights, she saw the pale English face
Some strange machines repeating beats and thumping bass
Visions of pills that put you in a loving trance
That make it possible for all white boys to dance
And when Zak finished Sara's song, Sara clapped
_


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

_Everything's so blurry
and everyone's so fake
and everybody's empty
and everything is so messed up
pre-occupied without you
I cannot live at all
My whole world surrounds you
I stumble then I crawl_


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

_Our warpaths ran out across the sea
Up to the mesa where you buried me_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Well sometimes you can't change and you can't choose
And sometimes it seems you gain less than you lose
Now we've got holes in our hearts, yeah we've got holes in our lives
Where we've got holes, we've got holes but we carry on


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Lesson Learned -Ray LaMontagne 

Well the truth it fell so heavy
Like a hammer through the room
That I could choose another over her
You always said I was an actor, baby
Guess in truth you thought me just amateur

That you never saw the signs
That you never lost your grip
Oh, come on now
That's such a childish claim
Now I wear the brand of traitor
Don't it seem a bit absurd
When it's clear I was so obviously framed
When it's clear I was so obviously framed

Now you act so surprised
To hear what you already know
And all you really had to do was ask
I'd have told you straight away
All those lies were truth
And all that was false was fact

Now you hold me close and hard
But I was like a statue at most
Refusing to acknowledge you'd been hurt
Now you're clawing at my throat
And you're crying all is lost
But your tears they felt so hot upon my shirt
But your tears they felt so hot upon my shirt

Well the truth it fell so heavy
Like a hammer through the room
That I could choose another over her
You always said I was an actor, baby
Guess in truth you thought me just amateur

Was it you who told me once
Now looking back it seems so real
That all our mistakes are merely grist for the mill
So why is it now after I had my fill
That you steal from me the sorrow that I've earned
Shall we call this a lesson learned?
Shall we call this a lesson learned?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder if I died, would tears come to her eyes?
Forgive me for my disrespect, forgive me for my lies
My babies' mothers 8 months, her little sister's 2
Who's to blame for both of them (naw CENSORED, not you)
I swear to God I just want to slit my wrists and end this CENSORED
Throw the Magnum to my head, threaten to pull CENSORED
And squeeze, until the bed's, completely red
I'm glad I'm dead, a worthless CENSORED' buddah head
The stress is buildin' up, I can't,
I can't believe suicide's on my CENSORED mind


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm watching you

You shall weep no more
It's your last breath of air
These walls won't keep them out
They'll keep you in
But who's going to protect you?

Who?

In every flower bed
In every marriage bed
I'll be with you

I'm watching you


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Foster The People.*

*"Pumped Up Kicks"

*Robert's got a quick hand.
He'll look around the room, he won't tell you his plan.
He's got a rolled cigarette hanging out his mouth, he's a cowboy kid.
Yeah, he found a six shooter gun in his dad's closet hidden with a box of fun things.
And I don't even know what but he's coming for you, yeah, he's coming for you.

_[Chorus 2x:]_
All the other kids with the pumped up kicks you better run, better run, outrun my gun.
All the other kids with the pumped up kicks you better run, better run faster than my bullet.

Dad - he works a long day.
He'll be coming home late, he's coming home late.
And he's bringing me a dark surprise.
'Cause dinner's in the kitchen and it's packed in ice.
I've waited for a long time.
Yeah, the sleight of my hand is now a quick-pull trigger.
I reason with my cigarette
And say, "Your hair's on fire, you must have lost your wits, yeah."

_[Chorus 2x:]_
All the other kids with the pumped up kicks you better run, better run, outrun my gun.
All the other kids with the pumped up kicks you better run, better run faster than my bullet.

Ru-ru-run, run, run, run _[4x]_

_[Whistling]_

_[Chorus 4x:]_
All the other kids with the pumped up kicks you better run, better run, outrun my gun.
All the other kids with the pumped up kicks you better run, better run faster than my bullet.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

This life is a game if you wanna play
Counting all your own mistakes
Living it with no delay
So fast I'm getting growing pains
Father didn't show me my instincts to take the open lane
I go insane
All the problems come with my growing age
Blowing haze tryna clear the doubt that's sitting on my brain
I don't complain but the kid inside me's feeling so restrained
Gotta stay golden
Let desire rekindle the flame
Searching for the Fountain of Youth
When I'm free in my brain


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

My story stops here, let's be clear,
This scenario is happening everywhere.
And you ain't going to nirvana or far-vana,
you're coming right back here to live out your karma.
With even more drama than previously, seriously.
Just how many centuries have we been
waiting for someone else to make us free?
And we refuse to see
that people overseas suffer just like we:
Bad leadership and ego's unfettered and free
Who feed on the people they're supposed to lead
I don't need good people to pray and wait
For the lord to make it all straight.
There's only now, do it right.
'Cos I don't want your daddy, leaving home tonight

faithless - mass destruction


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Now the dirt on the window is showing 
I should have drawn something instead 
The dirt on the window is showing 
I should never have written my head 
I should never have written what I never said to you


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Roses are red 
Violets are blue
World war 1 was caused by you


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Could I have loved someone like the one I see in you
I remember the good times baby now, and the bad times too
These last few weeks of holding on
The days are dull, the nights are long
Guess it's better to say 
Goodbye to you


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

_The good days are bleeding away
They weren't ours to keep anyway
So drink up your red wine and
Make love every day
The good days are bleeding away_


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

My box is full
And my mouth is full
And my life is full
And now my memory's full
In how many ways and words
Can you say nothing
Millions of ways and words
To say nothing
What'd I say? I'm empty.
I bought the thing
I tought the thing
And I fought the thing
They said it's normal
But they're keeping me dumb and hot
You're missing something
Keeping me dumb and hot
You must be missing something
Keeping me dumb and hot
What'd I say? I'm empty.
And I'm sending it back to you


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I sit back with this pack of Zig Zags and this bag
Of this weed it gives me the **** needed to be
The most meanest MC on this - on this Earth
And since birth I've been cursed with this curse to just curse
And just blurt this berserk and bizarre **** that works
And it sells and it helps in itself to relieve
All this tension dispensing these sentences
Getting this stress that's been eating me recently off of this chest
And I rest again peacefully (peacefully)...
But at least have the decency in you
To leave me alone, when you freaks see me out
In the streets when I'm eating or feeding my daughter
Do not come and speak to me (speak to me)...
I don't know you and no,
I don't owe you a mother****ing thing
I'm not Mr. N'Sync, I'm not what your friends think
I'm not Mr. Friendly, I can be a prick
If you tick me my tank is on empty (is on empty)...
No patience is in me and if you offend me
I'm lifting you 10 feet (lifting you 10 feet)... in the air
I don't care who was there and who saw me destroy you
Go call you a lawyer, file you a lawsuit
I'll smile in the courtroom and buy you a wardrobe
I'm tired of all you (of all you)...
I don't mean to be mean but that's all I can be is just me


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

_You can take me out to dinner
That might be quite nice
You could buy me a burrito
And some beans and rice
But that won't get you into pant's paradise_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I find it looks the same, but everything has changed
I find remembering gets harder every day
Sometimes, I still believe who I pretend to be
Sometimes, the little thing's exactly how it seems
Exactly how it seems

I see the color of your eyes has turned to gray
I feel the wind is growing colder every day
Sometimes, I open up the walls and disappear
Sometimes, the crashing of the waves is all I hear

Ocean, oh, help me find a way
Ocean, oh, wash us all away

I know that everything we did will come around
I take the thought of you and burn it to the ground
Sometimes, I'm waiting for this ice age to arrive
Sometimes, I hate the me that's keeping me alive

Ocean, oh, help me find a way
Ocean, oh, wash us all away
Ocean, oh, help me find a way
Ocean, oh, carry us away


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I cannot stumble here
I am safe inside my head
When I wake up Ill forget
I’ll come back to my mess

I will not leave
Stay asleep
Slip further in
My ecstasy

Safe inside my mind I hide…


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I would love to speak my mind but I can't think straight
I would love to feel alive again but I'm not used to change


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

And you know me now
like a mother knows a child
And you know me now
like I came from your own body
I can feel your pulse like a moth inside a jar
And even this is still too far
Even this is still too far

I wanna be your skin
I wanna feel everything you feel
I wanna be your covering

So let them come like an army against us
I know you won't be afraid 
Because I am the armor upon you now
And we are never betrayed
There is no ending between you and me

I wanna be your skin
I wanna feel everything you feel
I wanna be your covering
And I will hide you inside of me
With every breath in harmony
I wanna be your skin
I wanna be your covering


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

_They say I'm caught up in a dream
Well life will pass me by if I don't open up my eyes
Well that's fine by me

So wake me up when it's all over
When I'm wiser and I'm older
All this time I was finding myself
And I didn't know I was lost

I tried carrying the weight of the world
But I only have two hands_

Avicii - Wake Me Up


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

A man in the park
Read the lines in my hand
Told me i'm strong
Hardly ever wrong


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Throw me in a landfill
Don't think about the consequences
Throw me in the dirt pit
Don't think about the choices that you make
Throw me in the water
Don't think about the splash I will create
Leave me at the altar
Knowing all the things you just escaped

Push me out to sea
On a little boat that you made
Out of the evergreen that you helped your father cut away
Leave me on the tracks
To wait until the morning train arrives
Don't you dare look back
Walk away
Catch up with the sunrise

'Cause this is torturous electricity
Between both of us and this is
Dangerous 'cause I want you so much
But I hate your guts
I hate you

So leave me in the cold
Wait until the snow covers me up
So I cannot move
So I'm just embedded in the frost
Then leave me in the rain
Wait until my clothes cling to my frame
Wipe away your tear stains
Thought you said you didn't feel pain

Well this is torturous electricity
Between both of us and this is
Dangerous 'cause I want you so much
But I hate your guts 
I want you so much
But I hate your guts
Well this is torturous
Electricity between both of us
And this is dangerous 'cause I want you so much
But I hate your guts
I want you so much but I hate your guts


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm well aware that you are chemically imbalanced
but I'm the kind of guy that likes a challenge
from a crazy kind of girl who lives in her own world
Who is legally insane

I'm not afraid and I'll rise to the occasion
and I'll remind you when it's time for medication
for a mixed up little girl alone in this big world
Who is legally insane

You need someone who's there whether you're lucid or delusional
You need someone to hold your hand if you're confused at all

I understand all the problems you've got
I'll stay up nights on a suicide watch for you
****ed up girl

I'll be with you until we find a good solution
and keep you out of any mental institutions
'Cause you're legally insane
It takes some patience and a lot of sacrifice
helping a lunatic get through her life
I'll protect you from yourself 'cause you've got nobody else
And you're legally insane

You need someone who's there when you're losing all your faculties
You need someone who understands all your abnormalities
I understand all the problems you got
I'll stay up nights on a suicide watch for you
****ed up girl

You need someone who's there whether you're lucid of delusional
You need someone to hold your hand if you're confused at all

I understand all the problems you've got
I'll stay up nights on a suicide watch for you
****ed up girl

----------------------------------------
Isn't that just the most romantic song you've ever heard?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Silent in shambles, love's such a gamble


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll seek you out
Flay you alive
One more word and you won't survive
And I'm not scared
Of your stolen power
I see right through you any hour

I won't soothe your pain
I won't ease your strain
You'll be waiting in vain
I got nothing for you to gain

I'm taking it slow
Feeding my flame
Shuffling the cards of your game
And just in time
In the right place
Suddenly I will play my ace

I won't soothe your pain
I won't ease your strain
You'll be waiting in vain
I got nothing for you to gain

Eyes on fire
Your spine is ablaze
Felling any foe with my gaze
And just in time
In the right place
Steadily emerging with grace


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

If I could tear you from the ceiling,
I know the best have tried,
I'd fill your every breath with meaning,
And find a place we both could hide.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

_Call me crazy
But damn I'd like to
Get inside of your mind
But you don't have the patience for the smallest conversation 
that would let me know the trouble ahead
You just grab me 'round the neck 
and push your skirt against my jeans
and say "I like to do my talking in bed"_


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> _Call me crazy
> But damn I'd like to
> Get inside of your mind
> But you don't have the patience for the smallest conversation
> ...


Thats hot


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I’m wasted, losing time
I’m a foolish, fragile spine
I want all that is not mine
I want him but we’re not right

In the darkness I will meet my creators
And they will all agree, that I’m a suffocator

I should go now quietly
For my bones have found a place
to lie down and sleep
Where all my layers can become reeds
All my limbs can become trees
All my children can become me
What at mess I leave
To follow 

In the darkness I will meet my creators
They will all agree, I’m a suffocator

Suffocator 
Oh no
I’m sorry if I smothered you
I sometimes wish I’d stayed inside
My mother
Never to come out


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw Jacob, he lay in the street
He said the air out here is like amphetamine
And I never ever wanna sleep again
I wanna live 'til I die

They took all his money and all that he had
But he smiled with his eyes
And his face was bright red
And spit would run from his mouth when he said
I wanna live 'til I die

'Cause I am alive and there's blood in my arms
This is a day that is brighter than bombs
This is a day that is brighter than bombs
I will live 'til I die
'Til I die

There's more inside of me than skin and bones
I am born again today and
All my sins are washed away
There's more inside of me than skin and bones

Jacob sat on the roof and he said
Some day the earth will cast out its dead
If you dwell in the dust then wake up and sing
I will live 'til I die

Jacob smiled when he said to me
I am not waiting on the Red Sea
To open up and rain pearls on me
I will live 'til I die
'Til I die

There's more inside of me than skin and bones
I am born again today
And all my sins are washed away
There's more inside of me than skin and bones

As long as I live and there's blood in my arms
This is a day that is brighter than bombs
This is a day that is brighter than bombs
This is a day that is brighter than bombs


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

And _the pain was enough_. To _make a shy_, _bald Buddhist reflect_. And _plan a mass murder_.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

"Little Things"

Your hand fits in mine
Like it's made just for me
But bear this in mind
It was meant to be
And I'm joining up the dots with the freckles on your cheeks
And it all makes sense to me

I know you've never loved
The crinkles by your eyes
When you smile
You've never loved
Your stomach or your thighs,
The dimples in your back at the bottom of your spine
But I'll love them endlessly

I won't let these little things slip out of my mouth
But if I do
It's you
Oh, it's you they add up to
I'm in love with you
And all these little things

You can't go to bed without a cup of tea
And maybe that's the reason that you talk in your sleep
And all those conversations are the secrets that I keep
Though it makes no sense to me

I know you've never loved
The sound of your voice on tape
You never want
To know how much you weigh
You still have to squeeze into your jeans
But you're perfect to me

I won't let these little things slip out of my mouth
But if it's true
It's you,
It's you they add up to
I'm in love with you
And all these little things

You'll never love yourself half as much as I love you
And you'll never treat yourself right, darling, but I want you to.
If I let you know I'm here for you
Maybe you'll love yourself like I love you, oh.

And I've just let these little things slip out of my mouth
'Cause it's you,
Oh, it's you,
It's you they add up to
And I'm in love with you
And all these little things

I won't let these little things slip out of my mouth
But if it's true
It's you,
It's you they add up to
I'm in love with you
And all your little things


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

They never realized, how real Nas, is so decisive
It's just the likeness, of Isrealites mist, that made me write this
A slight twist, of lime rhyme, be chasin down your prime time
Food for thought or rather mind wine
The Don Juan, features the freak ****, my thesis
on how we creep quick, ****in your wife that ain't so secret
It's mandatory - see that *****, they hand it to me
I got no game, it's just some *****es understand my story
There ain't no drama that my *****z never handle for me
My gator brand is Maurry, walkin through rough land before me
where the snakes put a smile on they face, hopin and prayin I'm stuck
Scopin they lay in the cut, weighin my luck
Player haters play this in cell blocks and rock stages
Winkin at some females cops with cocked gauges
Really it's papers I'm addicted to, wasn't for rap then I'll be stickin you
The mag inside the triple goose
Face down on the floors, the routine
Don't want hear nobody blow steam, just cream or it's a smoke screen
Imagine that - that's why I hardly kick the braggin raps
I zone, to each his own and this ghetto inhabitant


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Times have changed and times are strange 
Here I come, but I ain't the same 
Mama, I'm coming home 
Times gone by seem to be 
You could have been a better friend to me 
Mama, I'm coming home


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to have a secret life
and make excuses and pretend
I was afraid if someone knew
they wouldn’t talk to me again
but tonight I’m gonna tell the truth

I am a closet disco dancer
I want to dance all night (Woo-hoo!)
I am a closet disco dancer
It makes me feel alright. (Woo-hoo!)
I am a closet disco dancer
I want to dance all night (Woo-hoo!)
I am a closet disco dancer
It makes me feel alright. (Woo-hoo!)

Remember 1985 you gave me record by Police
You didn’t know that next day I traded them for new BeeGees
But tonight I’m gonna tell the truth

I am a closet disco dancer
I want to dance all night (Woo-hoo!)
I am a closet disco dancer
It makes me feel alright. (Woo-hoo!)
I am a closet disco dancer
I want to dance all night (Woo-hoo!)
I am a closet disco dancer
It makes me feel alright. (Woo-hoo!)


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

See the stone set in your eyes
See the thorn twist in your side
I wait for you

Sleight of hand and twist of fate
On a bed of nails she makes me wait
And I wait without you

With or without you
With or without you

Through the storm we reach the shore
You give it all but I want more
And I'm waiting for you

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself away

My hands are tied
My body bruised, she's got me with
Nothing to win and
Nothing left to lose

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself away

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you
With or without you


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

McDonalds McDonalds a Kentucky fried chicken and a pizza hut x7


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

_He's got looks that books take pages to tell
He's got a face to make you fall on your knees
He's got money in the bank to thank and I guess
You could think he's livin' at ease
Like lovers of the open shore, what's the matter?
When you're sitting there with so much more, what's the matter?
When you're wondering what the hell to do
Are you wishing you were ugly like me?
Blame it on the girls who know what to do
Blame it on the boys who keep hitting on you
Blame it on your mother for the things she said
Blame it on your father but you know he's dead

<snip>

Like a baby you're a stubborn child, what's the matter
Always looking for an axe to grind, what's the matter
While you're wondering what the hell to do
We were wishing we were lucky like you
Life could be simple but you never fail
To complicate it every single time
You could have children and a wife, a perfect little life
But you blow it on a bottle of wine

Blame it on the girls
Blame it on the boys
Blame it on the girls
Blame it on the boys_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

We saw you from the ocean's side, from under the boat
We saw you making knots, we saw you get the rope
The boy's appearing on the deck and making it lurch
And the bubble of your interest's ready to burst

He whistles and he runs

We saw you in distraction, a sleeping, slow despair
Rehearsing interaction, he wasn't even there
A creature is a creature though you wish you were the wind
And the boat will not stop moving if you tie him up until the end

He whistles and he runs, so hold him fast
Breathe the burn, you want to let it last
He might succumb to what you haven't seen
He has a keen eye for what you used to be

When the cadaverous mob saves it's doors
For the dead men, you cannot leave
When the cadaverous mob saves it's doors
For the dead men, you cannot leave

When the cadaverous mob saves it's doors
For the dead men, you cannot leave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hammer down, heaven bound
Hammer down, heaven bound 

I saw the light on the old grey town
Sometimes I forget that I’ve always been sick
And I don’t have the will to keep fighting

Hammer down, heaven bound
Hammer down, heaven bound 
Hammer down, heaven bound 
Hammer down, heaven bound 

When it’s been my ghost and the empty road
I’ll think the stars are just the neon lights
Shining through the dance floor 
Shining through the dance floor 
Of heaven on a Saturday night
And I saw the light
I saw the light
Hammer down, heaven bound
Hammer down, heaven bound


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Happiness is just outside my window 
Would it crash blowing 80-miles an hour 
Or is happiness a little more like knocking 
On your door and you just let it in

Happiness feels a lot like sorrow 
Let it be, you can’t make it come or go 
But you are gone, not for good but for now 
Gone for now feels a lot like gone for good 

Happiness is a firecracker sitting on my headboard 
Happiness was never mine to hold 
Careful child, light the fuse and get away 
'Cause happiness throws a shower of sparks 

Happiness damn near destroys you 
Breaks your faith to pieces on the floor 
So you tell yourself, that’s enough for now 
Happiness has a violent roar 

Happiness is like the old man told me 
Look for it, but you’ll never find it all 
Let it go, live your life and leave it 
Then one day, wake up and she’ll be home 
Home, home, home


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

(I think everybody has fantasised what they would ask Elvis if he was still alive. I know what I would ask him:
"What's your favourite film?")

Jaws? Jaws 2? More Jaws? or Jaws rebooted?
Please, let's take a second to think about a future state of love and bliss
Brought to you by wish lists of eight year old boys who only crave explosions
Why?
Well, being eight, they have an excuse - they'rre eight!
and giant robots cannot distract them from their fate

Middle aged men on a movie date, committed to mortal shame

Hey! Relax! No-one died - in fact, they left improved!
If Michael Bay wants a bigger house, let's help him
Art? ha!
Where you from?
Where you been?
He said:
I went to Cannes once and and really did not have much fun
Why?
Well, being French, they talk too much
and all those pages of subtitles kept getting stuck

1 becomes 2, 2 becomes 3
1 becomes 2, 2 becomes 3

Pirates of the Caribbean 47
Johnny Depp stars as the robot pirate who loses his wife in a game of poker
and tries to win her back with hilarious consequences
At least Harry Potter has a proper story in the sense that the characters crave an ending
If only to release poor Billy Corgan from his role as the titular character's nemesis
Robocop 4 is in pre-production, like Robocop 3 wasn't bad enough
and George Lucas won't be kicking his heels 'til he makes some money from Howard the Duck
Robocop 4 is in pre-production, like Robocop 3 wasn't bad enough
I hope the projectionist likes his action motion-tracked and medicated

(the first director died)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I been alone
All the years
So many ways to count the tears
I never change
I never will
I'm so afraid the way I feel

Days when the rain and the sun are gone
Black as night
Agony's torn at my heart too long 
So afraid
Slip and I fall and I die

I been alone
Always down
No one cared to stay around
I never change
I never will
I'm so afraid the way I feel

Days when the rain and the sun are gone
Black as night
Agony's torn at my heart too long
So afraid
Slip and I fall and I die


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spare a little candle
Save some light for me
Figures up ahead
Moving in the trees
White skin in linen
Perfume on my wrist
And the full moon that hangs over
These dreams in the mist

Darkness on the edge
Shadows where I stand
I search for the time
On a watch with no hands
I want to see you clearly
Come closer than this
But all I remember
Are the dreams in the mist

These dreams go on when I close my eyes
Every second of the night I live another life
These dreams that sleep when it's cold outside
Every moment I'm awake the further I'm away

Is it cloak 'n dagger
Could it be spring or fall
I walk without a cut
Through a stained glass wall
Weaker in my eyesight
The candle in my grip
And words that have no form
Are falling from my lips

These dreams go on when I close my eyes
Every second of the night I live another life
These dreams that sleep when it's cold outside
Every moment I'm awake the further I'm away

There's something out there
I can't resist
I need to hide away from the pain
There's something out there
I can't resist

The sweetest song is silence
That I've ever heard
Funny how your feet
In dreams never touch the earth
In a wood full of princes
Freedom is a kiss
But the prince hides his face
From dreams in the mist


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Over 40 Gs invested in CDs, DVDs, and MP3s.... Dirty Money.

:haha


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

1,000 lonely stars
Hiding in the cold
Take it, oh I don't wanna sing anymore


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

The lunatic is in my head
The lunatic is in my head
you raise the blade, you make the change
you rearrange me ' till I'm sane
you lock the door
and throw away the key
there's someone in my head but it's not me

And if the cloud bursts, thunder in your ear
you shout and no one seems to hear
and if the band you're in starts playing different tunes
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

I have decided to leave you forever.
I have decided to start things from here.
Thunder and lightning won't change,
What I'm feeling and the daffodils look lovely today,
And the daffodils look lovely today,
Look lovely today.

Ooh, in your eyes I can see the disguise.
Ooh, in your eyes I can see the dismay.
Has anyone seen lightning?
Has anyone looked lovely?
And the daffodils look lovely today,
And the daffodils look lovely today,
Look lovely today...


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

And you don’t need to pretend that perfection is your friend
Cause we’re all broken, we all end up alone


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Now that it's raining more than ever,
Know that we'll still have each other
You can stand under my umbrella,
You can stand under my umbrella
Ella-ella, eh-eh-eh
Under my umbrella, ella-ella
eh-eh-eh...

I love this song ^_^


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Calling all comas,
Prisoner on the loose.
Description:
A spitting image of me
Except for the heart-shaped hole where the hope runs out

Shock me awake
Tear me apart
Pinned like a note in a hospital gown
Prison of sleep
Deeper down
The rabbit hole never to be found... again

Where are you hiding, my love?
Cast off like a stone.
Feelings raw and exposed when I'm out of control
Pieces were stolen from me
Or dare I say, given away?
Watching the water give in
As I go down the drain
I appear missing now

I go missing,
No longer exist
One day, I hope,
I'm someone you'd miss

Shock me awake
Tear me apart
Pinned like a note in a hospital gown
Deeper I sleep
Further down
The rabbit hole never to be found
It's only falling in love
Because you hit the ground

Dancing on wire
Both ends are on fire
Cut me loose
Nowhere to run, no more room to pretend
Wandering along the road in the summer night

I go missing,
No longer exist
One day, I hope,
I'm someone you'd miss

Shock me awake
Tear me apart
Pinned like a note in a hospital gown
Deeper I sleep
Further down
The rabbit hole never to be found

Don't cry
With my toes on the edge it's such a lovely view
Don’t cry
I never loved anything until I loved you
Inside
I'm over the edge. What can I do?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

look at my horse
my horse is amazing
give it a lick
mmm - it tastes just like raisins

have a stroke of its mane
it turns into a plane
and then it turns back again
when you tug on its winkie

eww that's dirty
do you think so?
Well I better not show you where
the lemonade is made

sweet lemonade
mmm - sweet lemonade
sweet lemonade
yeah sweet lemonade

get on my horse
I'll take you around the universe
and all the other places too

I think you'll find that the universe 
pretty much covers everything

Shut up woman get on my horse!


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

*can listen to this all day*

Dirty belly of a secret town
Cheap trick hookers that are hanging out at the bar in the Greyhound station
And the bare-chested boys are going down on every thing that the momma believes
Pack of smokes and a little bump of cocaine, help you feel not so strange

[Chorus]
Said old Pa, "She don't get off, unless somebody standing near her."
"And she'll shine, once she's crossed the line, cause all tied to the chair."
I said, "Lay it now on the ground, throw in a white noise sound, like a tranny on a ten."

All the bubbas got their heads in a nod, 
they don't know what they love or deserve to get
Chances are they tab their worm in a slab, 
doesn't even know which fish that he like to bite tonight, ah tonight, tonight, tonight

[Chorus]
Ah maybe tonight
Said old Pa, "She don't get off, unless somebody standing near her."
"And she'll shine, once she's crossed the line, hands all tied to the chair." 
I said, "Lay it now on the ground, throw in a white noise sound, like a tranny on a ten."
Comes home on call, isn't that peace, 
fingers in the dirt, and he's spitting out his teeth
He's spitting out his teeth

I said, "Lay it on the ground, throw in a white noise sound, like a tranny on a ten."​


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

I float through physical thoughts. 

I stare down the abyss of organic dreams

All bets off, I plunge - Only to find that self is shed


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

On the scene no Ben Davis Jeans 
Hopefully not the Kamikazes 
The baddest seen.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

talking about a bad day
i live a life like that


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Gold on the ceiling
I ain't blind
Just a matter of time
Before you steal it
It's alright
Ain't no guard in my house


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

The west, the warm, the sunny south
I see it's full of ancients
For call the space between the crave
That sound of road to me too

There's someone here who laughs too hard at everything
There's someone here who laughs too hard at everything
You say isn't it hard?
Paddling out, paddling out
You say isn't it hard?
Paddling out, paddling out

For out to London, maintain crowd around here for the weekend
We hide to take us close before

The sun is gone completely
I used to lie thinking clouds aside here and which was dust
I lie as I throw myself out in the shower cold and thin

There's someone here who laughs too hard at everything
There's someone here who laughs too hard at everything
You say isn't it hard?
Paddling out, paddling out
You say isn't it hard?
Paddling out, paddling out

You say isn't it hard?
Paddling out, paddling out
You say isn't it hard?
Paddling out, paddling out


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

omewhere in a lonely hotel room
There's a guy starting to realize
That he's eternal fate has turn it's back on him
It's two A.M.It's two A.M. the fear has gone
I'm sitting here waitin' the gun still warm
Maybe my connection is tired of takin' chances
Yeah, there's a storm on the loose, sirens in my head
Wrapped up in silence all circuits are dead
Cannot decode, my whole life spins into a frenzy
Help, I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
This is a madhouse, feels like being home
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far?
Help, I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far?
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
I'm falling down the spiral destination unknown
Double crossed messenger all alone
Can't get no connection, can't get through
Where are you?
Well the night weighs heavy on his guilty mind
This far from the borderline
When the hitman comes
He knows damn well he has been cheated
And he says, "Help, I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far?"
Help, I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far?
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
When the bullet hits the bone
Help, I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far?
Help, I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far?
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
When the bullet hits the bone, a ha
When the bullet hits the bone
When the bullet hits the bone, a ha
When the bullet hits the bone
When the bullet hits the bone, a ha
When the bullet hits the bone
When the bullet hits the bone, a ha
When the bullet hits the bone


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Unleashed, the components takes over everything with no consideration
The will to annihilate every element of this abhorrent scene becomes ripening
A fierce ocean spills toward this already botched up kingdom
It is now my turn to draw strings shackling this disgusting matrix
At the apex of the obelisk, order can be determined beyond one's sight
Escaping the uncertainness of these realms
A ceremony to seat the presidency of a now frigid blossom
Desire spouts down the surface
Eroding this illusion of wellness
Once taking one's lump through hail
I am now casting it back, hampering it all
Evoking awe.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Pretty girl, Pretty girl, Pretty girl you should be smiling~ 
A girl like you should never look so blue~
You're eeeeeverything I see in my dreams
I wouldn't say that to you if it wasn't true! <3


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I am a question to the world,
Not an answer to be heard
Or a moment that's held in your arms.
And what do you think you'd ever say?
I won't listen anyway…
You don't know me,
And I’ll never be what you want me to be.

And what do you think you'd understand?
I'm a boy, no, I'm a man..
You can't take me and throw me away.
And how can you learn what's never shown?
Yeah, you stand here on your own.
They don't know me 'cause I'm not here.

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can the world want me to change?
They’re the ones that stay the same.
They don’t know me,
'Cause I’m not here.

And you see the things they never see
All you wanted, I could be
Now you know me, and I'm not afraid
And I wanna tell you who I am
Can you help me be a man?
They can't break me
As long as I know who I am

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can the world want me to change?
They’re the ones that stay the same.
They can’t see me,
But I’m still here.

They can’t tell me who to be,
‘Cause I’m not what they see.
Yeah, the world is still sleepin’,
While I keep on dreamin’ for me.
And their words are just whispers
And lies that I’ll never believe.

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can they say I never change?
They’re the ones that stay the same.
I’m the one now,
‘Cause I’m still here.

I’m the one,
‘Cause I’m still here.
I’m still here.
I’m still here.
I’m still here.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Come closer and see
See into the trees
Find the girl
While you can

Come closer and see
See into the dark
Just follow your eyes
Just follow your eyes

I hear her voice
Calling my name
The sound is deep
In the dark

I hear her voice
And start to run
Into the trees
Into the trees
Into the trees

Suddenly I stop
But I know it's too late
I'm lost in a forest
All alone

The girl was never there
It's always the same
I'm running towards nothing
Again and again and again


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm thoughtful and kind, but I'm evil alas
But everything I love has turned to a tedious task
I feel that life a waiting game for people to pass
But nobody ever want you to see through the mask


----------



## DottedLine (Dec 13, 2013)

Rent a flat above a shop, cut your hair and get a job. 
Smoke some **** and play some pool, pretend you never went to school. 
But still you'll never get it right 
'cos when you're laid in bed at night watching roaches climb the wall 
If you call your Dad he could stop it all. 
You'll never live like common people
You'll never do what common people do
You'll never fail like common people
You'll never watch your life slide out of view, and dance and drink and screw 
Because there's nothing else to do. 

Common people-pulp


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

When I was young
I'd listen to the radio
Waitin' for my favorite songs
When they played I'd sing along
It made me smile

​


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

She sits on a window still. Looking down, it's quite a thrill
Imagery, imagining what it is like to be dead
She walks out upon the ledge. Searching for the living end, 
She wonders, wondering just what has changed in her head


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You never change to fire if you're ice
Even if you melt on a table and dry
And that table is burned
I'll tell you why
'Cuz you stayed by going away
And life changes not you
Life changes not you
Every time is contained in now
Now is only time anything happens
Though one moments shot
In infinity's rounds
Now is the one time
Anything happens here
Here, here, here
Here, here, here

Wishing by John Frusciante.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's been so long
Since I seen her face
You said she's doing fine

I still recall
A sad cafe
How it hurts so bad to see her cry

I didn't want to say goodbye

Send her my love
memories remain
send her my love

roses never fade

send her my love

the same hotel
the same old room
I'm on the road again

She needed so much more
Than I could give

We knew our love could not pretend

Broken hearts can always mend

Send her my love
memories remain
send her my love

roses never fade

send her my love

calling out her name I'm dreaming
Reflections of her face I'm seeing

There's a voice that keeps on haunting me

send her send her my love

roses never mend

memories remain

send her send her my love


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Pretty fly for a white guy 8)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I got the roar of the lion

Something..something..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give me a break, I'm melting away.
You're so dangerous.
Or is it too late?
Gotta know what's on your mind.
I'm outta control cause you want it all.
You're so dangerous.
My biggest mistake, I'm blinded by your eyes.
Dangerous.


----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't let the walls cave in on you 
We can't live on, live on without you 
Don't let the walls cave in on you 
We can't live on, live on without you
Don't let the walls cave in on you 
You get what you give that much is true 
Don't let the walls cave in on you 
You turn the world away from you 

Where's your head at? 

Basement Jaxx -" Where's your head at"


----------



## lonestarTO (Feb 8, 2010)

*really would prefer it this song was not stuck in my head...*

Working hard to get my fill,
Everybody wants a thrill
Payin' anything to roll the dice,
Just one more time
Some will win, some will lose
Some were born to sing the blues
Oh, the movie never ends
It goes on and on and on and on

Don't stop believin'
Hold on to the feelin'
Streetlights people

Don't stop believin'
Hold on
Streetlight people

Don't stop believin'
Hold on to the feelin'
Streetlights people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Father's expectations, soul soaked in, spit and urine
And you gotta make it where?
To a sanctuary that's a fragile American hell
An empty dream
A selfish, horrific vision
Passed on like the deadliest of viruses
Crushing you and your naive profession
Have no illusions boy
Vomit all ideals and serve
Sleep and wake and serve
And don't just think just wake and serve
Yeah!
Yeah! (26 years in this stage
Yeah! you're 26 years in this stage)
Yeah!
Your friendship is a fog
That disappears when the wind redirects
You! Interested in you, interested in you
Interested in you, interested in you...


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

_Maybe I should give up, give in,
Give up trying to be thin,
Give up and turn into my mother,
God knows I love her.
_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm gonna break out of the city
Leave the people here behind
Searching for adventure
It's the kind of life to find
Tired of doing day jobs
With no thanks for what I do
I know I must be someone
Now I'm gonna find out who

Why don't you ask them what they expect from you ?
Why don't you tell them what you're gonna do
You get so lonely, maybe it's better that way
It ain't you only, you got something to say
Do anything you wanna do
Do anything you wanna do

I don't need no politicians to tell me things I shouldn't be
Neither no opticians to tell me what I oughta see
No-one tells you nothing even when you know they know
They tell you what you should be
They don't like to see you grow

Why don't you ask them what they expect from you ?
Why don't you tell them what you're gonna do
You get so lonely, maybe it's better that way
It ain't you only, you got something to say
Do anything you wanna do
Do anything you wanna do


I'm gonna break out of the city
Leave the people here behind
Searching for adventure
It's the kind of life to find
Tired of doing day jobs
With no thanks for what I do
I know I must be someone
Now I'm gonna find out who

Why don't you ask them what they expect from you ?
Why don't you tell them what you're gonna do
You get so lonely, maybe it's better that way
It'ain't you only, you got something to say
Do anything you wanna do
Do anything you wanna do
Do anything you wanna do


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

_If you've ever question beliefs that you hold you're not alone 
But you oughtta realize that every myth is a metaphor 
in the case of Christianity 
and Judaism there exist the belief 
that spiritual matters are enslaved to history 
The Buddhists believe that the functional aspects override the myth 
while other religions use the literal core to build foundations with 
See half the world sees the myth as fact 
while it's seen as a lie by the other half and 
the simple truth is that it's none of that and 
somehow no matter what the world keeps turning 
Somehow we get by without ever learning 
Science and religion 
are not mutually exclusive 
In fact for better understanding 
we take the facts of science and apply them 
And if both factors keep evolving 
then we continue getting information 
but closing off possibilities 
makes it hard to see the bigger picture 
Consider the case of the woman 
whose faith helped her make it through 
when she was raped and cut up left for dead 
in a trunk her beliefs held true 
It doesn't matter if it's real or not cause 
some things are better left without a doubt and 
if it works then it gets the job done 
Somehow no matter what the world keeps turning_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

He had a lot to say.
He had a lot of nothing to say.
We'll miss him.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's been so long
Since I seen her face
You said she's doing fine

I still recall
A sad cafe
How it hurts so bad to see her cry

I didn't want to say goodbye

Send her my love
memories remain
send her my love

roses never fade

send her my love

the same hotel
the same old room
I'm on the road again

She needed so much more
Than I could give

We knew our love could not pretend

Broken hearts can always mend

Send her my love
memories remain
send her my love

roses never fade

send her my love

calling out her name I'm dreaming
Reflections of her face I'm seeing

There's a voice that keeps on haunting me

send her send her my love

roses never mend

memories remain

send her send her my love


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

WAR! UH! YEAH!
What is it good for?
Absolutely NOTHING!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wait here while I try to find the exit sign
When will you stop asking strangers
No one wants what we want
Keep one eye on the door, keep one eye on the bag
Never expect to be sure


Lord lord mother we are all losing love
Lord listen lover we are all missing mama
Lord lord mother we are all losing love
Lord listen lover we are all missing love


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

'I lie awake, staring out at the bleakness of Megadon. City and sky become one, merging
into a single plane, a vast sea of unbroken grey. The Twin Moons, just two pale orbs as
they trace their way across the steely sky. I used to think I had a pretty good life here,
just plugging into my machine for the day, then watching Templevision or reading a Temple
Paper in the evening.

'My friend Jon always said it was nicer here than under the atmospheric domes of the Outer
Planets. We have had peace since 2062, when the surviving planets were banded together under
the Red Star of the Solar Federation. The less fortunate gave us a few new moons.
I believed what I was told. I thought it was a good life, I thought I was happy. Then I found
something that changed it all...'

[I. Overture]

And the meek shall inherit the earth...

[II. Temples of Syrinx]

...'The massive grey walls of the Temples rise from the heart of every Federation city. I
have always been awed by them, to think that every single facet of every life is regulated
and directed from within! Our books, our music, our work and play are all looked after by
the benevolent wisdom of the priests...'

We've taken care of everything
The words you read, the songs you sing
The pictures that give pleasure to your eyes
It's one for all and all for one
We work together, common sons
Never need to wonder how or why

We are the Priests of the Temples of Syrinx
Our great computers fill the hallowed halls
We are the Priests, of the Temples of Syrinx
All the gifts of life are held within our walls

Look around at this world we've made
Equality our stock in trade
Come and join the Brotherhood of Man
Oh, what a nice, contented world
Let the banners be unfurled
Hold the Red Star proudly high in hand

We are the Priests of the Temples of Syrinx
Our great computers fill the hallowed halls
We are the Priests, of the Temples of Syrinx
All the gifts of life are held within our walls

[III. Discovery]

'...Behind my beloved waterfall, in the little room that was hidden beneath the cave, I
found it. I brushed away the dust of the years, and picked it up, holding it reverently in
my hands. I had no idea what it might be, but it was beautiful...'

'...I learned to lay my fingers across the wires, and to turn the keys to make them sound
differently. As I struck the wires with my other hand, I produced my first harmonious sounds
and soon my own music! How different it could be from the music of the Temples! I can't wait
to tell the priests about it!...'

What can this strange device be?
When I touch it, it gives forth a sound
It's got wires that vibrate and give music
What can this thing be that I found?

See how it sings like a sad heart
And joyously screams out its pain
Sounds that build high like a mountain
Or notes that fall gently like rain

I can't wait to share this new wonder
The people will all see its light
Let them all make their own music
The Priests praise my name on this night

[IV. Presentation]

'...In the sudden silence as I finished playing, I looked up to a circle of grim,
expressionless faces. Father Brown rose to his feet, and his somnolent voice echoed
throughout the silent Temple Hall...'

'...Instead of the grateful joy that I expected, they were words of quiet rejection!
Instead of praise, sullen dismissal. I watched in shock and horror as Father Brown ground
my precious instrument to splinters beneath his feet...'

I know it's most unusual
To come before you so
But I've found an ancient miracle
I thought that you should know
Listen to my music
And hear what it can do
There's something here as strong as life
I know that it will reach you

Yes, we know, it's nothing new
It's just a waste of time
We have no need for ancient ways
The world is doing fine
Another toy that helped destroy
The elder race of man
Forget about your silly whim
It doesn't fit the plan

I can't believe you're saying
These things just can't be true
Our world could use this beauty
Just think what we might do
Listen to my music
And hear what it can do
There's something here as strong as life
I know that it will reach you

Don't annoy us further!
We have our work to do
Just think about the average
What use have they for you?
Another toy that helped destroy
The elder race of man
Forget about your silly whim
It doesn't fit the Plan!

[V. Oracle: The Dream]

'...I guess it was a dream, but even now it all seems so vivid to me. Clearly yet I see
the beckoning hand of the oracle as he stood at the summit of the staircase...'

'...I see still the incredible beauty of the sculptured cities and the pure spirit of man
revealed in the lives and works of this world. I was overwhelmed by both wonder and
understanding as I saw a completely different way to life, a way that had been crushed
by the Federation long ago. I saw now how meaningless life had become with the loss of
all these things...'

I wandered home through the silent streets
And fell into a fitful sleep
Escape to realms beyond the night
Dream can't you show me the light?

I stand atop a spiral stair
An oracle confronts me there
He leads me on light years away
Through astral nights, galactic days
I see the works of gifted hands
That grace this strange and wondrous land
I see the hand of man arise
With hungry mind and open eyes

They left the planet long ago
The elder race still learn and grow
Their power grows with purpose strong
To claim the home where they belong
Home to tear the Temples down...
Home to change!

[VI. Soliloquy]

'...I have not left this cave for days now, it has become my last refuge in my total
despair. I have only the music of the waterfall to comfort me now. I can no longer live
under the control of the Federation, but there is no other place to go. My last hope is
that with my death I may pass into the world of my dream, and know peace at last.'

The sleep is still in my eyes
The dream is still in my head
I heave a sigh and sadly smile
And lie a while in bed
I wish that it might come to pass
Not fade like all my dreams...

Just think of what my life might be
In a world like I have seen!
I don't think I can carry on
Carry on this cold and empty life

My spirits are low in the depths of despair
My lifeblood...
...Spills over...

[VII. The Grand Finale]

Attention all Planets of the Solar Federation
Attention all Planets of the Solar Federation
Attention all Planets of the Solar Federation
We have assumed control
We have assumed control
We have assumed control


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Im a white boy but my neck is red 
I put miracle whip on my wonder bread 
I was raised on a farm 
And born with no rhythm 
Dr.Phils my uncle and i like to hang with him.. 
How many bi****s have I slapped? 
ZERO! Uh! 
And martha stewart happens to be my hero
I never been in jail 
Me and buffy spend every weekend in vail 
I cant dance, i wear khaki pants 
My middle names Lance, my grandmas from france
so maybe im whack 
cause my skin aint black 
but you cant talk smack 
cause ****** just struck back!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The first time ever I saw your face,
I thought the sun rose in your eyes.
And the moon and stars were the gifts you gave,
To the dark and the endless sky, my love.
And the first time ever I kissed your mouth,
I felt the earth move through my hands.
Like the trembling heart of a captive bird
That was there at my command.

And the first time ever I lay with you,
I felt your heart so close to mine.
And I know our joy would fill the earth,
And last till the end of time, my love.

The first time ever I saw your face.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Mayday - My Life

If the way I wear my clothes and hair ain't like you do don't trip just live your life. And let me live mine

Mayday - Unplug

If we're all connected then how to I unplug? How do I break free from all these drugs that I love?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

"Fools", said I, "You do not know"
Silence like a cancer grows,
Hear my words and I might teach you
Touch my hands I might reach you"
But my words, like silent they raindrops fell
And echoed
In the well, of silence.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Know people make mistakes 
But I just think your *** is fake 
Only thing I want from you, 
Is for you to stay away
I said i'm not coming back, it seems 
You only want what you can't have 
that ego turning 
Just too bad for you, that when you had me 
Didn't know what to do, Game's over. 
You lose

Cause you had a good girl, good girl
girl that’s a keeper,
You had a good girl, good girl but 
Didn't know how to treat her,
So silly boy get out my face, my face
Why do you like the way regrets taste? 
So silly boy get out my hair my hair 
No, I don’t want you no more get out of here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden rose, the colour of the dream I had
Not too long ago
Misty blue and lilac too
Never to grow old

There you were under the tree of song
Sleeping so peacefully
In your hand a flower played
Waiting there for me

I have never
Laid eyes on you
Not like before
This timeless day
But you walked and you
Once smiled my name
And you stole
My heart away
Stole my heart away little girl, yeah
All right

Golden rose, the colour of the dream I had
Not too long ago
Misty blue and lilac too
Never to grow old

It's only a dream
I'd love to tell somebody about this dream
The sky was filled with a thousand stars
While the sun kissed the mountains blue
And eleven moons played across rainbows
Above me and you
Gold and rose the color of the velvet walls surround us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you know what it's like when
You're scared to see yourself?
Do you know what it's like when
You wish you were someone else
Who didn't need your help to get by?

Do you know what it's like
To wanna surrender?

I don't wanna feel like this tomorrow
I don't wanna live like this today
Make me feel better, I wanna feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender
Never surrender

Do you know what it's like when
You're not who you wanna be?
Do you know what it's like to
Be your own worst enemy
Who sees the things in me I can't hide?

Do you know what it's like
To wanna surrender?

I don't wanna feel like this tomorrow
I don't wanna live like this today
Make me feel better, I wanna feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender

Make me feel better, you make me feel better
You make me feel better, put me back together

I don't wanna feel like this tomorrow
I don't wanna live like this today
Make me feel better, I need to feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender

Put me back together
Never surrender, make me feel better
You make me feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm stingy with words 
All binge, no purge 
You put the broke in broken hearted 
You put the art in retarted

:3


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Don't you dare look out your window, darling,
Everything's on fire
The war outside our door keeps raging on
Hold on to this lullaby
Even when music's gone
Gone

Just close your eyes
The sun is going down
You'll be alright
No one can hurt you now
Come morning light
You and I'll be safe and sound


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.script-o-rama.com/movie_scripts/p/princess-mononoke-script-transcript-hayao.html


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger 
Mushroom Mushroom 
Badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger 
Mushroom Mushroom 
Badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger 
Mushroom Mushroom 
Badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger 
Mushroom Mushroom 
Badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger 
A big ol' snake - snake a snake oh it's a snake


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I'm covering my ears like a kid
When your words mean nothing, I go la la la
I'm turning up the volume when you speak
'Cause if my heart can't stop it,
I find a way to block it, I go
La la, la la la la la na na na na na
La la na na, la la la la la na na na na na,
I find a way to block it, I go
La la na na, la la la la la na na na na na [2x]

Our love is running out of time
I won't count the hours, rather be a coward
When our worlds collide
I'm gonna drown you out before I lose my mind

I can't find those silver lining
I don't mean to judge
But when you reach your speech, it's tiring
Enough is enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I built me a raft
And she's ready for floatin'
Old Mississippi, she's calling my name
Catfish are jumpin'
That paddle wheel pumpin'
Black water keep rollin' on past just the same

{Refrain}
Oh black water, keep on rolling
Mississippi moon won't you keep on shining on me
{Repeat first two lines twice more}
Yeah, keep on shining your light
Gonna make everything, pretty mama
Gonna make everything all right
And I ain't got no worries
Cause I ain't in no hurry at all


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I guess it's funnier from where you're standing
Cause from over here I missed the joke
Clear the way for my crash landing
I've done it again
Another number for your notes

I'd be smiling if I wasn't so desperate
I'd be patient if I had the time
I could stop and answer all of your questions
As soon as I find out 
How I can move from the back of the line

[Chorus:]
I'll be your clown
Behind the glass
Go 'head and laugh
Cause it's funny
I would too if I saw me
I'll be your clown
On your favourite channel
My life's a circus circus
Round in circles
I'm selling out tonight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
And you are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought I'd something more to say


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I said I love the lie, lie the love
Hangin' on, with a push and shove
Possession is the motivation
Hangin' up the whole damn nation
Looks like we always end up in a rut 
Tryin' to make it real — but compared to what?

Slaughterhouse is killin' hogs
Twisted children are killin' frogs
Poor dumb ******** rollin' logs
Tired old ladies are kissin' dogs
And I hate that human love, that stink and mud
Try to make it real — but compared to what?

I said the President, he's got his war
Folks don't know just what it's for
No one gives us rhyme or reason
You have one doubt, they call it treason
I said we're chicken-feathers, all without one gut 
Tryin' to make it real — but compared to what? 

Go to church on Sunday, sleep and nod
Tryin' to duck the wrath of God
Preacher's fillin' us with fright
Tellin' what he thinks is right
But he must be some kind of stupid nut 
He tries to make it real, real, real, yeah
Tryin' to make it real — but compared to what?

But, where's that bee and where's that honey?
Where's my God and where's my money
Unreal values, crass distortion
Unwed mothers need abortion
And it kind of brings to mind ol' young King Tut (He tried)
Tried to make it real — but compared to what?!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Day Bow Bow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you know what it's like when
You're scared to see yourself?
Do you know what it's like when
You wish you were someone else
Who didn't need your help to get by?

Do you know what it's like
To wanna surrender?

I don't wanna feel like this tomorrow
I don't wanna live like this today
Make me feel better, I wanna feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender
Never surrender

Do you know what it's like when
You're not who you wanna be?
Do you know what it's like to
Be your own worst enemy
Who sees the things in me I can't hide?

Do you know what it's like
To wanna surrender?

I don't wanna feel like this tomorrow
I don't wanna live like this today
Make me feel better, I wanna feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender

Make me feel better, you make me feel better
You make me feel better, put me back together

I don't wanna feel like this tomorrow
I don't wanna live like this today
Make me feel better, I need to feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender

Put me back together
Never surrender, make me feel better
You make me feel better
Stay with me here now and never surrender


----------



## Cemica (Jan 26, 2014)

I could only sing you sad songs,
And you could sing along,
And you could see the melody,
That's been calling out your wrongs.

And this never will be right with me,
And now you're trying to desperately,
But I'm tongue tied and terrified of what I'll say.

But I never told you everything.
I'm losing hope and fading dreams.
And every single memory along the way.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

[Chorus]
But I'm only human
And I bleed when I fall down
I'm only human
And I crash and I break down
Your words in my head, knives in my heart
You build me up and then I fall apart
"Cause I'm only human, yeah

[Bridge]
I'm only human
I'm only human
Just a little human

I can take so much
Till I've had enough


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Stop! Hammer time!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scar tissue that I wish you saw
Sarcastic mister know it all
Close your eyes and I'll kiss you 'cause
With the birds I'll share
With the birds I'll share
This lonely view
With the birds I'll share
This lonely view


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

[Snoop Dogg]
Let me turn you on to turn you out
To make you feel like you really wanna feel
For real, sho will, ***** I got that kill
You know what I got: Captain Crunch, soda pop
Light green kush straight from a bush
Mix it together, get it together
Hypo grow with the hydro flow
Smoking on some **** called I don't know


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Now when you pick a pawpaw
Or a prickly pear
And you pick a raw paw
Next time beware
Don't pick the prickly pear by the paw
When you pick a pear
Try to use the claw
But you don't need to use the claw
When you pick a pear of the big pawpaw
Have I given you a clue?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It all comes back to me
My past sins revealed
Until now I haven't seen
What huge mistake I did

She comes to me in my all dreams
Feeding anger with my screams

It all comes back to me
Bursting through my chest
Ripping my warm heart out
Appearing like a dream

She comes to me in my all dreams
Feeding anger with my screams


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

The black man spelled the word:science
The caveman was overwhelmed by it
Made himself deny it
Thought his tricknowedly lies
Kept us quiet
You can't hide the power inside, of the giant
Divine my physical eyes work independent in my mind
I read two pages at a time
Don't believe in prayer
I don't even breathe the same air
My heart don't need the same care
I never have trees to share
Cause I know passing weed to me is like ****ing feeding the bears


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> がんばれがんばれがんばれがんばれ
> 人間らしい暮らし


間 looks like a face :3


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Oh sunshine
Though love and beauty pass me by
Should I waste my time
In your valley beneath your skies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't you dare disturb me
Don't complicate my peace of mind
While I'm balancing my past
Don't complicate my peace of mind
Because you can't help or hurt me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I got no more reason to live
And I got no more love to give
Tonight's the night I paint the town red
I'll put another hole through my head

Now I feel the weight of the world on my back
I see the future, the future looks black
It's what I must do, I've got no reservation
Ain't talking bout self preservation

Yeah, I feel something holding me down
Forcing me between myself and the ground
Of all the nightmares that ever came true
I think that gravity is you

I got a problem
A problem with hate
I can't go on living this way
A cold steel hand
That won't let go
Acid filled thoughts
Out of control

I've built myself a nice little cage
With bars of anger
And a lock of rage
I can't help asking
"Who's got the key?"
When I know damn well, it's me

I ain't hindered with sympathy
I'm used to dealing with apathy
The scars on my wrist may seem like a crime
Just wish me better luck next time
So what if I die a thousand deaths?
You'd think I'm insane, but I have no regrets
One more time won't matter, no question
Suicide is self-expression


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Somebody loves you baby
ooh ooh ooh
Somebody loves you baby
ooh ooh ooh 
Somebody loves you baby
ooh ooh ooh 
Somebody loves you baby
You know who it is

It happened so suddenly
I woke up one morning with you on my mind
No matter what I did
Couldn't stop thinking about you
Wanted instant replay of yesterday

PATTI LABELLE - Somebody love you


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Devil inside inxs 

Here come the woman
With the look in her eye
Raised on leather
With flesh on her mind

Words as weapons 
Sharper than knives
Makes you wonder how the other half die
How the other half die
Make you wonder

Here come the man with the look in his eye
Fed on nothing but full of pride
Look at them go, look at them kick
Makes you wonder how the other half live

The devil inside
The devil inside
Every single one of us
The devil inside

Here come the world
With the look in its eye
Future uncertain but certainly slight
Look at the faces listen to the bells
It's hard to believe we need a place called hell


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

And you know we're on each others team~~~
And you know and you know ~~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As life shines on your skin
There's always a reason to give in
Is there no fight left in you ?
The world can't hold your hand
Forget bitter words, make your hand.
Is there no passion left in you ?

This is your life 
Don't waste away
Wake up inside
Don't fade away


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

What is love anyway?
Does anybody love anybody anyway?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

"I Walk The Line"

I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because you're mine, I walk the line

I find it very, very easy to be true
I find myself alone when each day is through
Yes, I'll admit that I'm a fool for you
Because you're mine, I walk the line

As sure as night is dark and day is light
I keep you on my mind both day and night
And happiness I've known proves that it's right
Because you're mine, I walk the line

You've got a way to keep me on your side
You give me cause for love that I can't hide
For you I know I'd even try to turn the tide
Because you're mine, I walk the line

I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because your mine ,I walk the line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like a flash of light in an endless night
Life is trapped between two black entities
'Cause when you trust someone
Illusion has begun
No way to prepare
Impending despair

Did one say so cruel
'Tis better to love than lose
Ignorance is bliss
Wish not knew your kiss
So many times been burned
This lesson goes unlearned
Remember desire only fuels the fire
Liar!

Betwixed birth and death
Every breath regret
I pity the living
Envy for the dead
Emotionally stunned
In defense - I'm numb
I'd rather not care then to be aware
Be scared

I don't need love 

Are a thousand tears worth a single smile?
When you give an inch, will they take a mile?
Longing for the past but dreading the future
If not being used, well then you're a user and a loser
World renowned failure at both death and life
Given nothingness, purgatory blight
To run and hide, a cowardly procedure
Options exhausted, except for anesthesia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hello, little boys, little toys
we're the dreams you believe in
crawling up the wall
running down your face
razor sharp, razor clean
feel the weapon's sensation
on your back with loaded guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

get out of my town
get out of the spotlight
you saw my heart so what does it look like?
it's not what you do, but how it gets done
and now i've had my fun
i took you out into the world
i tore you down and i burnt you badly
i scream and shout
i'm lost for words
i don't know
i took my gun and shot you down
left an exit wound that you're afraid to show me
i scream and shout
i'm lost for words
i don't know
i won't let you down
i won't let you down
i won't tear your heart out


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been caught stealing
Once when I was 5
I enjoy stealing
It's just as simple as that
Well, it's just a simple fact
When I want something, 
I don't want to pay for it
I walk right through the door
Walk right through the door
Hey all right! 
If I get by, it's mine
Mine all mine!
My girl, she's one too
She'll go and get her a shirt
Stick it under her skirt
She grabbed a razor for me
And she did it just like that
When she wants something, she don't want to pay for it
She walk right through the door
Walk right through the door
Hey all right!
If I get by, it's mine
Mine all mine!
We sat around the pile
We sat and laughed
We sat and laughed and waved it into the air!
And we did it just like that
When we want something, we don't want to pay for it
We walk right through the door
Walk right through the door
Hey, all right!
If I get by, it's mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine, mine. . .
---


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where are all these feelings hiding?
Dancing in and out my mind
Burning up all that I long for
Feeding me till my decline
Where are you? My soul is bleeding
I am searching am I blind?
All alone and bound forever
Trapped inside me for all time


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

"The train bound for Ishikucho, Benzencho, and Technochi will be arriving at track Blue-A. 
This train consists of
eight cars.
Boarding locations are indicated by
White circles and numbers 1 through 8. 
Please form two lines to board the train.
The train bound for Yobashi, Tsudohashi, and Technochi will be arriving at track Blue-B.
This train consists of
eight cars.
Boarding locations are indicated by white circles and numbers 1 through 8. 
Please form two lines to board the train.

The Professional Rapid Circle will be departing at
10:45, now for Yobashi...will be leaving from track 5.
Boarding locations are indicated by 
white triangles and numbers 5 through 12. 
Please form two lines to board the train.
This train will be stopping at Amanoshi, Ashi, Sanomi, Tago, Apashi, Ishi Apashi, and Habugala.

The limited express route T-Alpha Two-Four at track number is bound for Nambo.
This train will make no stops before reaching it's final destination.
Cars number one through four are reserved.
Cars number five and six are super seats.
All seats on this train are reserved.
Please purchase Reserved seat express tickets before boarding."

...right in the god damn feels.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to go out to parties and stand around 
'Cause I was too nervous to really get down 
But my body yearned to be free 
I got up on the floor, boy 
so somebody could choose me

No more standin' there beside the walls 
I have got myself together, baby 
I'm havin' a ball 

Long as you're groovin' 
There's always a chance 
Somebody watchin' might wanna make romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just want to lay myself down
drink the illusions and let it all float away
into the river of voices
one of them will speak and tell me where to go
I packed my thoughts and visions
headed for the light on the other side
although consoling was a myth
the tunnel was a con
I ran - but i never turned back
I have deported my own life
into this foolish splendour
I have brought the beauty of a soul
cold and dark as the last day
is the image of the dream
that made it all worth-while
in exile
if there is a sign out there hiding
come to me now or forever hold your peace
you'll find me in my room in the guesthouse
riding clouds that are hard to please
when there is a fight I will be there
it feels so good to do what one should not do
and I play I gamble and stay
I look - but I never turn back


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweet dreams are made of this
Who am I to disagree
I travel the world and the seven seas
Everybody's looking for something

Some of them want to use you
Some of them want to get used by you
Some of them want to abuse you
Some of them want to be abused


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That is all. I promise to burn.
Brighter than all... ‘til the end, ‘til the end.
To be myself with no regrets.
That is all. Just remember me.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Deepest, of the dark nights
here lies, the highest of highs
Neopolitan Dreams, stretching out to the sea


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

I am a sinner
Who's probably gonna sin again
Lord forgive me, lord forgive me
Things I don't understand
Sometimes I need to be alone
***** don't kill my vibe, ***** don't kill my vibe
I can feel your energy from two planets away
I got my drink, I got my music
I would share it but today I'm yelling
***** don't kill my vibe, ***** don't kill my vibe
***** don't kill my vibe, ***** don't kill my vibe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*"Sail"*
(from "Megalithic Symphony" album)

Sail!

This is how I show my love
I made it in my mind because
I blame it on my A.D.D. baby

This is how an angel dies
I blame it on my own supply
Blame it on my A.D.D. baby

Sail!
Sail!
Sail!
Sail!
Sail!

Maybe I should cry for help
Maybe I should kill myself (myself)
Blame it on my A.D.D. baby

Maybe I'm a different breed
Maybe I'm not listening
So blame it on my A.D.D. baby

Sail!
Sail!
Sail!
Sail!
Sail!

La la la la la
La la la la la oh!
La la la la la,
La la la la la oh!
La la la la la,
La la la la la,

Sail!
Sail!
Sail!
Sail!

Sail with me into the dark
Sail!
Sail with me into the dark
Sail!
Sail with me into the dark
Sail!
Sail with me
Sail!


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

The Almost - I Mostly Copy Other People


So this is the time when 
You be what you just wanna be 
I always thought this would 
Come oh so naturally 

I'm gonna do just what you order me to do 
So chase me, chase me, 
I'll run twelve circles around you
I'll make this way worse than you know

Ain't it a shame that they won't 
remember all of this

Let's get, let's get it going 
Make a mess way worse than you know 
We'll beat this town black and blue 
With my quick and easy flow

They will ask us where we came from 
Where's the place that we blew in from 
I wanna make them like us 
I wanna make them worship us
It'll make you feel like you're in love

Ain't it a shame that they won't 
remember all of this 
We're all just faking out with someone 
Who tells us what we should miss

More fakes than you have ever been 
More fakes than you have ever...
Spin spin the truth gets a chance

Ain't it a shame that they won't 
remember all of this 
We're all just faking out with someone 
Who tells us what we should miss

Ain't it a shame that they won't 
remember all of this 
We're all just faking out with someone 
Who tells us what we should miss

Don't tell me what to miss
Don't tell me what...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I said I love the lie, lie the love
Hangin' on, with a push and shove
Possession is the motivation
Hangin' up the whole damn nation
Looks like we always end up in a rut 
Tryin' to make it real — but compared to what?

Slaughterhouse is killin' hogs
Twisted children are killin' frogs
Poor dumb ******** rollin' logs
Tired old ladies are kissin' dogs
And I hate that human love, that stink and mud
Try to make it real — but compared to what?

I said the President, he's got his war
Folks don't know just what it's for
No one gives us rhyme or reason
You have one doubt, they call it treason
I said we're chicken-feathers, all without one gut 
Tryin' to make it real — but compared to what? 

Go to church on Sunday, sleep and nod
Tryin' to duck the wrath of God
Preacher's fillin' us with fright
Tellin' what he thinks is right
But he must be some kind of stupid nut 
He tries to make it real, real, real, yeah
Tryin' to make it real — but compared to what?

But, where's that bee and where's that honey?
Where's my God and where's my money
Unreal values, crass distortion
Unwed mothers need abortion
And it kind of brings to mind ol' young King Tut (He tried)
Tried to make it real — but compared to what?!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't remember where I was
I realized life was a game
The more seriously I took things
The harder the rules became
I had no idea what it'd cost
My life passed before my eyes
I found out how little I accomplished
All my plans denied


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somewhere inside.
It's still obscured.
Darkness reflects.
Stronger than fear.
I seize control to inhale this final day.
I shut my mind but I'm falling anyway.
No.
And I think that I'm all alone.
I can feel the rain pull me down again.
No.
And I know that I have no home.
I can feel the pain take a hold again.
Tied to the ground.
In mounting shade.
My soul is bound.
And so it fades.
And I know that I won't escape.
My remaining faith is draped.
Like my hurt and my fleeting grace.
In this numbing empty space.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

According to you 
I'm stupid, 
I'm useless, 
I can't do anything right. 
According to you 
I'm difficult, 
hard to please, 
forever changing my mind. 
I'm a mess in a dress, 
can't show up on time, 
even if it would save my life. 
According to you. According to you. 

But according to him 
I'm beautiful, 
incredible, 
he can't get me out of his head. 
According to him 
I'm funny, 
irresistible, 
everything he ever wanted. 
Everything is opposite, 
I don't feel like stopping it, 
so baby tell me what I got to lose. 
He's into me for everything I'm not, 
according to you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If I leave here tomorrow
Would you still remember me?
For I must be traveling on, now
'Cause there's too many places
I've got to see

But, if I stayed here with you, girl
Things just couldn't be the same
'Cause I'm as free as a bird now
And this bird, you'll can not change


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

A pill to make you numb a pill to make you dumb a pill to make you anybody else.. but all the drugs in this world wont save her from herself... \m/>.<\m/


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

"I'm not the average girl from your video/And I ain't built like a supermodel/But I've learned to love myself unconditionally/because I am a queen! 

India Arie - Video


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lover lover let's pretend 
We're born as innocents 
Cast into the world 
With apple eyes 

To wish wish dangerous 
My dear delirious 
To try and leave 
The rest of us behind 

Shot full of diamonds 
And a million years 
The disappointed disappear 
Like they were never here 

Kiss kiss all of this 
The hiss that we had missed 
And understand what can't be understood 

Sear those thoughts of me 
Alone and unhappy 
I never liked me anyway 

If by chance 
Or circumstance 
We should fail 
Don't be so sad 

Shot full of diamonds 
And a million years 
The disappointed disappear 
Like they were never here 

In a dream 
We are connected 
Siamese twins 
At the wrist 

And then I knew we'd been forsaken 
Expelled from paradise 
I can't believe them 
When they say that it's alright 

Words can't define what I feel inside 
Who needs them? 
Caught with this virus of my mind 
I give in to my disease, of my needs 
To my disease, of my needs 

She really loves to break 
Her dad says its OK 
She really loves to break 
And give it all away 

Her ma says she's afraid 
What more can she fake 
She really needs to break 
And give herself away 

She gave it all away 
She gave it all away 
She gave it all away 
We really love the USA


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Clinging to me
Like a last breath you would breathe
You were like home to me
I don't recognize the street

Please don't close your eyes
Don't know where to look without them
Outside the cars speed by
I never heard them until now

I know you care
I know it is always been there
But there is trouble ahead I can feel it
You are just saving yourself when you hide it
Yeah, I know you care
I see it in the way that you stare
As if there was trouble ahead, and you knew it
I'll be saving myself from the ruin
And I know you care
~~~
I know it wasn't always wrong
But I've never known a winter so cold
Now I don't warm my hands in your coat
But I still hope
Cuz this is how things ought to have been
And I know the worst of it wasn't all that it seemed

Why can't I dream?
Do I care to dream?

I know you care
I know it's always been there

- Ellie Goulding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beat me, hate me
You can never break me
Will me, thrill me
You can never kill me
Jew me, Sue me
Everybody do me
Kick me, **** me
Don't you black or white me

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us

Tell me what has become of my life
I have a wife and two children who love me
I am the victim of police brutality, now
I'm tired of bein' the victim of hate
You're rapin' me of my pride
Oh, for God's sake
I look to heaven to fulfill its prophecy...
Set me free

Skin head, dead head
Everybody gone bad
trepidation, speculation
Everybody allegation
In the suite, on the news
Everybody dog food
black man, black mail
Throw your brother in jail

All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us
All I wanna say is that
They don't really care about us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All last summer in case you dont recall
I was yours and you were mine forget it all
Is there a line that I could write
Sad enough to make you cry
All the lines you wrote to me were lies
The months roll past the love that you struck dead
Did you love me only in my head?
Things you said and did to me
Seemed to come so easily
The love I thought Id won you give for free
Whispers at the bus stop
I heard about nights out in the school yard
I found out about you
Rumors follow everywhere you go
Like when you left and I was last to know
Youre famous now and theres no doubt
In all the places you hang out
They know your name and know what youre about
Whispers at the bus stop
I heard about nights out in the school yard
I found out about you
Street lights blink on through the car window
I get the time too often on am radio
You know its all I think about
I write your name drive past your house
Your boyfriends over I watch your light go out
Whispers at the bus stop
I heard about nights out in the school yard
I found out about you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extraordinary Machine - Fiona Apple

I certainly haven't been shopping for any new shoes
-And-
I certainly haven't been spreading myself around
I still only travel by foot and by foot, it's a slow climb,
But I'm good at being uncomfortable, so
I can't stop changing all the time

I notice that my opponent is always on the go
-And-
Won't go slow, so's not to focus, and I notice
He'll hitch a ride with any guide, as long as
They go fast from whence he came
- But he's no good at being uncomfortable, so
He can't stop staying exactly the same

If there was a better way to go then it would find me
I can't help it, the road just rolls out behind me
Be kind to me, or treat me mean
I'll make the most of it, I'm an extraordinary machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And boys are so cold
They speak without meaning
The only time they talk is in their sleep
And girls are a bore
They touch without feeling
Their secrets always far too grim to keep
And up until now
You've lived in their shadows trying hard to please them
But they'll never change
As long as they're breathing

Thinking hurts and thoughts don't rhyme
To those of us who've never tried
To find a face behind our lipstick smiles
And as our pretty faces die
Our broken hearts will wonder why
The make-up just won't hide the scars of time 

And boys are so cruel
So don't let them find you tonight
And girls are so vain
So put them behind you tonight
I'll cast you a spell
A magic where everyone plays dead forever
And after tonight they'll never remind you

Thinking hurts and thoughts don't rhyme
To those of us who've never tried
To find a face behind our lipstick smiles
And as our pretty faces die
Our broken hearts will wonder why
The make-up just won't hide the scars of time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost in the darkness, hoping for a sign
Instead there is only silence,
Can't you hear my screams?
Never stop hoping,
Need to know where you are
But one thing's for sure,
You're always in my heart

I'll find you somewhere
I'll keep on trying until my dying day
I just need to know whatever has happened,
The truth will free my soul

Lost in the darkness, try to find your way home
I want to embrace you and never let you go
Almost hope you're in heaven so no one can hurt your soul
Living in agony 'cause I just do not know
Where you are

I'll find you somewhere
I'll keep on trying until my dying day
I just need to know whatever has happened,
The truth will free my soul

Wherever you are, I won't stop searching
Whatever it takes, need to know

I'll find you somewhere
I'll keep on trying until my dying day
I just need to know whatever has happened,
The truth will free my soul


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I'll be out of my mind
and you'll be out of ideas pretty soon.
So let's spend the afternoon
in a cold hot air balloon.
Leave your jacket behind.
Lean out and touch the tree tops over town.
I can't wait to kiss the ground wherever we touch back down.

la la la la la la
la la la la la la


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

this is for the critics if ya live up
pick up my ****, or i'll be back doin stick-ups
i better see 5 stars next to my picture
if not, 2pac, will cock the glock, and come knockin to getcha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love is forever - as I lie awake
Beside you
I believed - there's no heaven
No hideaway - for the lonely

But I was wrong - crazy
It's gotta be strong
It's gotta be right

Only wanted to stay a while
Only wanted to play a while
Then you taught me to fly like a bird

Baby - thought I'd died and gone to heaven
Such a night I never had before
Thought I'd died and gone to heaven
Cause what I got there ain't no cure for

Ooo it's so easy
What you do to me all night angel
I never loved - I swear to God
Never needed no one, 'til you came along

Here I come baby
It's gotta be strong - it's gotta be right
Only wanted to stay awhile
Only wanted to play awhile
Then you taught me to fly like a bird

Baby - thought I'd died and gone to heaven
Such a night I never had before
Thought I'd died and gone to heaven
Cause what I got there ain't no cure for

I feel fast asleep - I feel drunk
I dream the sweetest dreams
Never wanna wake up

Never thought it could be this way
No doubt about it - can't live without it
Never thought it could be this good
You made love to me - the way it oughta be


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I don't want a shrink
Don't even want a drink
Just give me some chocolate and a magazine
I'll learn to live without you
Don't want to talk about you
But I can't even walk down the street
Everybody knows


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm wasted, losing time
I'm a foolish, fragile spine
I want all that is not mine
I want him but we're not right

In the darkness I will meet my creators
And they will all agree, that I'm a suffocator

I should go now quietly
For my bones have found a place
to lie down and sleep
Where all my layers can become reeds
All my limbs can become trees
All my children can become me
What at mess I leave
To follow [x4]

In the darkness I will meet my creators
They will all agree, I'm a suffocator

Suffocator [x2]
Oh no
I'm sorry if I smothered you [x2]
I sometimes wish I'd stayed inside
My mother
Never to come out


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

I completely eradicated my competition, father forgive me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I sneak in my old house
It's four in the morning
I've had too much to drink
Said I was out with the boys
I creep in my bedroom
Slip into the bed
I know if I wake her
I'll wake up....dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could Someone Please Explain
The Lifeless And Mundane
World I've Built Around Me

Some By Design
Most By Default
Each Piece Has Its Place
And Each Place With A Face

But They're All So Very Ordinary

And Each Day That Passes
She Tightens Her Leash
And They Sharpen Their Teeth
While I Sit On My Hands
And Do All That I Can
To Hold Back Their Advances

And Then One Day It Will Be
When The World Says To Me
Thanks For Your Trouble
Now Gather Your Rubble
Your Handfuls Of Memories
Of Love And Of Joy

And Your Truckloads Of Misery
Your Self Hating Toys
And Get Out Of The Way
For The Next Poor Fool To See
All The Joy This Life Will Fail To Show Him

Then Miraculously He Broke Free
Of The Grinding Routine
He Sailed To Tahiti And Found His True Love
And He Trampled My Ashes

With No Need For Sunglasses
He Turned To The Bright Shining Sun
I'm Free
No Chain No Shackles No Pain
I'm Free
No Hate And No Fear
No Misery Here

I Didn't Want To Go Out Anyway
I'd Rather Stay Home Any Day
Time Moves Now And Then And Back Again
You Are The Dream That I Will Never Realize

And Then He Screamed At Me
If Only You Had Bled A Little More
You Too Could Be Breathing Just Like Me
Everyone Wants To Be Someone
Why Not You?

And Then He Waved At Me As I Withdrew
I Can Honestly Say
This World Is Gonna Miss You

As I Realize The World Outside
Has Quietly Passed Me By
I Think To Myself
That Should Have Been Mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll rise above this
We'll cry about this
As we live and learn
A broken promise
I was not honest
Now I watch as tables turn
And you’re singing

I’ll wait my turn
To tear inside you
Watch you burn
I’ll wait my turn
I’ll wait my turn

I’ll cry about this
And hide my cuckold eyes
As you come off all concerned
I’ll find no solace
In your poor apology
In your regret that sounds absurd
And keep singing

I’ll wait my turn
To tear inside you
Watch you burn
And I’ll wait my turn
To terrorize you
Watch you burn
And I’ll wait my turn
I’ll wait my turn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lost in coma where it's beautiful
intoxicated from the deep sleep, deep sleep
do you wonder what it's like
living in a permanent imagination?
sleeping to escape reality, but you like it like that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some of the smartest dummies
Cant read the language of Egyptian mummies
An ah fly go ah moon
But cant find food for the starving tummies

Pay no mind to the youths 
Cause its not like the future depends on it
But save the animals in the zoo
Cause the chimpanzee dem a mek big money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tripped over a dog in a choke-chain collar
people were shouting and pushing and saying
and i traded a smoke for a food stamp dollar
a ridiculous marching band started playing
got me singing along with some half-hearted victory song

won't you follow me down to the rose parade?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

We're on each others team


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear heartbeat, I need something to soothe me
Dear heartbeat, medicate a dose
Sweet distress, touch and presence not welcome
Sweet distress, now it’s time to go

Those mornings, when the burden absorbs me
Those mornings, everything’s on pause
Hours go by, it continues to match me
Hours go by, no constraints or cause

My time is not my own, one night is all I want
This fear is all I know, just one night alone...


----------



## 4everyoung (Jan 10, 2014)

"here's a ring it cost a grand !""
she said, "that ain't enough"

Black Diamond Bay


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

I trust you with my heart, and your the one who holds it
I loved you from the start, this love we've shaped and altered
I find that space in you, where I can be at peace
A shelter from the world, a space that's just for me.

We chose the path we took. we tossed. we turned. we shook.
We hither from the storm, grew stronger and took form
I need to hear your words, find comfort in your voice
That place where I belong, an old familiar song


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

This love is as good as any other
says one woman to another
this love is not wrong
not wrong
not wrong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whispers in a dream
The world is quiet and waiting
And all around the air is still
And sings the angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know that things are broken,
And though there's too many words left unsaid.
You say you have spoken,
Like the coward I am, I hang my head.
And you lay careless your head on my chest,
And don't even look at me looking my best.
And all these things I can't describe,
You would rather I didn't try.
But please don't cry, you liar!
Oh please, don't cry, you liar!
(Instrumental)
Oh please don't cry, you liar!
Oh please, don't cry, you liar!
Oh please, don't cry, you liar!
Oh please, don't cry, you liar!
You're leaving for your last kiss,
And who in this world could ask me to resist.
Your hands cold as they find my neck,
All this love that I've found I detest.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Lätta fingrar genom tyget på dom kläder du valde
för nån annans skull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, noose
Tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Looking kind of anxious in your cross-armed stance
Like a bad tempered prom queen at a homecoming dance
And I claim I'm not excited with my life anymore
So I blame this town, this job, these friends, the truth is it's myself
And I'm trying to understand myself and pinpoint who I am
When I finally get it figured out, I've changed the whole damn plan
Oh, noose
Tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Oh, noose
Tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Talking **** about a pretty sunset
Blanketing opinions that I'll probably regret soon
Changed my mind so much I can't even trust it
My mind changed me so much I can't even trust myself.


----------



## Snowy1 (Aug 25, 2013)

overwhelmed with calculations
how much time I truly wasted
spend it all anticipating
'til my blackened heart is faded
now I know how far I'd take it
now I know how far I'll take it
won't be lost in conversations
pettiness or accusations
now I know
now I know

Farawayfromhere--the Headstones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a girl across the street from me
I buried her son beneath a tree
I don't know why she's mad at me
He was stinking up my garage, you see

I met a cute boy, he liked my smile
We fell in love for a little while
He kissed me on the lips and it tasted sweet
So I chopped him into pieces and cooked his meat

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

I made a dress from a choir girl's skin
I wore it to church, the preacher said I'd sinned
Forgive me Father for my fashion crime
Your skin is so nice I'll use yours next time

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

La la la la la la la...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Crowded hallways are the loneliest places
For outcasts and rebels
Or anyone who just dares to be different 
And you've been trying for so long 
To find out where your place is
But in their narrow minds
There's no room for anyone who dares to do something different


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah, I love to look into your big brown eyes
They talk to me and seem to hypnotize
They say the things nobody dares to say
And I'm not about to let you fly away

My lover with no jet lag
We're staying up all night in my sleeping bag
You got a heart beat rhythm from the subterrain
I really love you little girl
I don't need to explain

I love you 'cause your Deuces Are Wild, girl
Like a double shot of lovin' so fine
I been lovin' you since you was a child, girl
'Cause you and me is two of a kind

Ah, like deja vu I feel like I've been here
Or somewhere else but you've been always near
It's you that's in my dreams I'm begging for
But I woke up when someone slammed the door

So hard I fell outta bed
Screamin' mama's little baby loves shortnin' bread
And the moral of the story 
I can testify
I get stoned on you girl
That's the best reason why


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Marks of battle, they still feel raw
A million pieces of me, on the floor
I'm damaged goods, for all to see
Now who would ever want to be with me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't even know which way I'm going to
The lights are on and I am feeling blue
I hope you know which way I'm going to fly
Thank you for my life
I said good night goodbye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When you lie next to me 
Breathin’ the air I breathe 
We don’t have to speak 
And just be 
Our love’s a precious thing 
Don’t wanna waste a day 
Or one more minute 
Without you in it 
Life if so sweet 
When you lie next to me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, what are they going to do when the lights go down
Without you to guide them all to Zion?
What are they going to do when the rivers overrun
Other than tremble incessantly?


High is the way, but all eyes are upon the ground.
You were the light and the way they'll only read about.
I only pray, Heaven knows when to lift you out.
Ten thousand days in the fire is long enough;
You're going home.


You're the only one who can hold your head up high,
Shake your fists at the gates saying:
"I've come home now!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sometimes I feel
Like I wanna leave this place for good
Under the ground
I'll live down there without a sound


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

My diapers wet - Bizarre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I bring truth and understanding,
I bring wit, and wisdom fair,
Precious gifts beyond compare,
We can build a world of wonder,
I can make you all aware.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Time to pass you to the test
Hanging on my lover's breath
Always coming second best
Pictures of my lover's chest

Get through this night
There are no second chances
This time I might
To ask the sea for answers

Always falling to the floor
Softer than it was before
Dog boy, media *****
It's who the hell you take me for

Give up this fight
There are no second chances
This time I might
To ask the sea for answers

These bonds are shackle free
Wrapped in lust and lunacy
Tiny touch of jealousy
These bonds are shackle free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you been told
About the machine man
His leather gloves
Hide his machine hands

In every dream
In sleep I ever had
I am awoke
By the machine man

Have you been told
About the machine man
He watches me
With eyes as cold as sand

And when I sleep
I feel him stroke my hand
I am awoke by the machine man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lather was thirty years old today,
They took away all of his toys.
His mother sent newspaper clippings to him,
About his old friends who'd stopped being boys.
There was Harwitz E. Green, just turned thirty-three,
His leather chair waits at the bank.
And Sergeant Dow Jones, twenty-seven years old,
Commanding his very own tank.
But Lather still finds it a nice thing to do,
To lie about nude in the sand,
Drawing pictures of mountains that look like bumps,
And thrashing the air with his hands.

But wait, oh Lather's productive you know,
He produces the finest of sounds,
Putting drumsticks on either side of his nose,
Snorting the best licks in town,
But that's all over...

Lather was thirty years old today,
And Lather came foam from his tongue.
He looked at me eyes wide and plainly said,
Is it true that I'm no longer young?
And the children call him famous,
what the old men call insane,
And sometimes he's so nameless,
That he hardly knows which game to play...
Which words to say...
And I should have told him, "No, you're not old."
And I should have let him go on...smiling...baby-wide.


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Take me where I wanna Go** - Armin van Buuren & Roel van Velzen*

Close your eyes.
Open up.
No need to be afraid.
I hear you calling...

Take me where I wanna go.
Let it in before it's gone... gone.
You tell me what I need to know.
It keeps me holding on.

Holding on.
Hold on.
Keeps me holding on.
No, no...

Oh...
Yeah...
Yeah...

You take me where I...
Take me where I...
You take me where I...
You take me where I wanna go!!!

Oh...
Yeah...
Yeah...

http://youtu.be/_B4VobL50E4?t=2m41s

​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A wild ride over stormy ground
Such a lust for life 
a circus comes to town
We are the hungry ones
On a lightning raid
Just like a river runs
Like a fire needs flame
Oh I burn for you

I got a feeling in my blood
I need your touch don't need your love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the sun fell down and fell asleep
Drunk from drinking all the heat
It made a splash onto the sky
The stars stayed up 'til morning

I was in a prison with imaginary bars
I was riding shotgun in imaginary cars
One was filled with wind twisting through an iron mouth
One was made of trees with no keys to shimmy out 

When the sun fell down and fell asleep
Drunk from drinking all the heat
It made a splash onto the sky
The stars stayed up 'til morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My life has led me down the road that’s so uncertain
Now I am left alone and I am broken
Trying to find my way
Trying to find the faith that’s gone

This time I know that you are holding all the answers
I’m tired of losing hope and taking chances
On roads that never seem
To be the ones that bring me home

Give me a revelation
Show me what to do
‘Cause I’ve been trying to find my way
I haven’t got a clue
Tell me should I stay here
Or do I need to move
Give me a revelation
I’ve got nothing without you
I’ve got nothing without you

My life has led me down this path that’s ever winding
Through every twist and turn, I’m always finding
That I am lost again
Tell me when this road will ever end

I don’t know where I can turn
Tell me, when will I learn
Won’t you show me where I need to go
Let me follow your lead
I know that it’s the only way that I can get back home


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

The treetops, the chimneys, the snowbed stories, winter grey
Wildflowers, those meadows of heaven, wind in the wheat

A railroad across waters, the scent of grandfatherly love
Blue bayous, Decembers, moon through a dragonfly's wings

Where is the wonder where's the awe
Where's dear Alice knocking on the door
Where's the trapdoor that takes me there
Where the real is shattered by a Mad March Hare

Where is the wonder where's the awe
Where are the sleepless nights I used to live for
Before the years take me
I wish to see
The lost in me

I want my tears back
I want my tears back now


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

This ship was only ever built to fall apart
The oceans that we couldn't cross
The London Bridge is caving in
Cities melt into my skin
It's looking thin

Where my heart is there's never a home
These wooden doors are closed and this prison's cold
In my glory bowing out to the crowd
Returning to the ground


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I heard a freight train from out across the way
I heard a woman sing Amazing Grace
I heard a night bird call to its mate
When I heard you whisper my name 

I heard freedom break its chain
I heard a heart beat where once no sound remained
I heard angels rise and praise
When I heard you whisper my name

I heard music bring a heart of stone to tears
I heard peace ring like an anthem through the years
And I heard hatred fall from grace
When I heard you whisper my name


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

*Higher Than the Sun* *- Primal Scream*

My brightest star's my inner light
Let it guide me
Experience and innocence bleed inside me
Hallucinogens can open me or untie me
I drift in inner space, free of time
I find a higher state of grace, in my mind

I'm beautiful 
I wasn't born to follow
I live just for today
I don't care about tomorrow
What I got in my head 
You can't buy, steal or borrow
I believe in live and let live
I believe you get what you give

I've glimpsed, I have tasted 
Fantastical places
My soul's an oasis
Higher than the sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All These Thoughts And Feelings 
Are For Naught Unappealing 
So You Expect Them 
To Dull And Fade 
Still They Remain 
Caught Waiting For The Rain 
Time Devours Life 
With My Soul As The Defendant 
Don't Catch Me If I Fall 
I May Have Jumped 
You Never Know 
You Don't Know Me At All


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Put in my country ride hip-hop mixtape
little Conway, a little T-Pain might just make it rain.

I secretly enjoy country song lyrics...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And I'm frustrated with myself
But I can't change
I don't want to be me anymore
And all of the tics & tocs & clicks of clocks
That tell the time tell me this is just a phase

And everything every day
That's been scraping away
At the side of my brain
Can't come to form a thought, except...

And all the thoughts I think I've saved
Here for days that remain
Just keep eating away
And I still can't sleep, sing...

Why can't you tell me what I wanna hear
To help me get some rest
Oh my darling dear?

The songs of the birds
Don't bring calmness no more
Oh no, no they don't sing

And none of the girls seem to think you're cool
It's probably because you smell bad

A skin disease won't get you
Nowhere these days
It's true, it's sad but true

And everything every day
That's been scraping away
At the side of my brain
Can't come to form a thought

And all of the thoughts I think I've saved
Here for days that remain
Just keep eating away
And I still can't sleep I sing...

We're going to make plans
We have plans to make plans
We're going to do it right
We've locked it in our sights
I'll la-dee-da & they can dum-dee-day
We'll tra-la-la all night and day we'll go far

And if I write enough
And think about it it'll happen
It's not as tough as mom said
As it so happens

Your analyst lied to you when
She told you the truth
About boys, fear, open sores
And things that are simple
Like opening doors

And all the thoughts I think I've saved here
For days that remain
Just eat eat eat away
And I still can't sleep, sing...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't change your name, keep it the same
For fear I may lose you again
I know you won't, it's just that I am unorganized
And I want to find you when something good happens
If you come down we'll go to town
I haven't been there for years
But I'd be fine wasting our time
Not doing anything here
Just doing nothing
We'll sit for days talk about things
Important to us like whatever
We'll defuse bombs, walk marathons
And take on whatever together
Whatever together
Whatever together
Whatever together
Whatever together
Whatever together


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The world's a roller coaster
And I am not strapped in
Maybe I should hold with care
But my hands are busy in the air saying:

I wish you were here
I wish you were


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're my peace of mind in this crazy world.
You're everything I've tried to find, your love is a pearl.
You're my Mona Lisa, you're my rainbow skies,
and my only prayer is that you realize
you'll always be beautiful in my eyes.

The world will turn and the seasons will change,
and all the lessons we will learn will be beautiful and strange.
We'll have our fill of tears, our share of sighs.
And my only prayer is that you realize
you'll always be beautiful in my eyes.


You will always be beautiful in my eyes.
And the passing years will show
that you will always grow ever more beautiful in my eyes.


When there are lines upon my face from a lifetime of smiles,
and when the time comes to embrace for one long last while,
we can laugh about how time really flies.
We won't say goodbye 'cause true love never dies.
You'll always be beautiful in my eyes.


You will always be beautiful in my eyes.
And the passing years will show
that you will always grow ever more beautiful in my eyes.
The passing years will show that you will always grow
ever more beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's strange but it's true
I can't get over the way 
you love me like you do
But I have to be sure
When you walk out the door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting by the phone, waiting for her call
Wanting to hear her hello
and now that we are here, I've got to let you know 
that I'll never leave you alone...
See I can't wait till you get home 
So don't you take too long....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His skin was soft as leather
I'm the weatherman
No one else more dedicated
I'm the weatherman
Well, hey kid
You got the right
But the choice to kill
No, Son of Sam
Will let you in to turn against
Addicted to the love of ourselves
I'm the weatherman
I tell no one else
I'm the weatherman

So go for the kill
Cause no one else cares
Go for the kill, Go for the kill
Go for the kill, Go for the kill
Go for the kill, Go for the kill
Go for the kill, Go for the kill

His skin was soft as leather
I'm the weatherman
There's no on else worth the dedication
I'm the weatherman
Cause hey kid
You got the heart without the ache
Pretentious thieves
Have you believe it's theirs to take
Addicted to the love of ourselves
I'm the weatherman
And tell no one else
I'm the weatherman


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

This time of year the nights fall longer. 
So grow a spine or catch cold. 
The winter months, they do make you feel stronger
But in the end, it's all getting old. 
And you won't always be walking the safest street
But you can find your way home. 
If you have imagined your way back
Then my dear, you're more than halfway there. 
And you might only possess what you've carried on your back
But you've always been free. Now it's time to believe.
Time to give up that unforgiving act up altogether and
Start living out your oldest childhood dreams. 
Well, losing your mind, it ain't half as bad as it seems. 
And if you would take the risk, well it might be worth your time. 
It's only your life. It's only going by.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

You're, the piece of me...
I wish... I didn't neeeed
If our looove is insanity
Why are you my clarity?

That's off the top of my head, I'm not sure I got them right.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They fighting over the pillows,
they still so wet.
The lights' on,
and outside they see the silhouettes
And them windows?
lookin like an ipod billboard
I shuffle through them women I fell for
I'm real wrong for it
Cuz I'm treatin 'em like freshman Friday.
I beat,
And i'm headed on my way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Momma loves her baby and Daddy loves you to
And the sea may look warm to you babe
And they sky may look blue
Oh oh oh oh babe
Oh oh oh baby blue
Oh oh oh oh oh oh babe
If you should go skating on the thin ice of modern life
Dragging behind you the silent reproach of a million tear stained eyes
Don't be surprised when a crack in the ice appears under your feet
You slip out of your depth and out of your mind
With your fear flowing out behind you as you clawl the thin ice


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

We all bleed, bleed the same
If you get the picture, leave it outta the frame
In the now, take a chance
Make a mess, and don't forget that life is a dance

Come within, tasty luck
Take a little bit and baby don't you give up
Cast your light, give a damn
You gotta make a move and show me where we can stand

Lay me down in darkness
Tell me what you see
Love is where the heart is
Show me I'm the one, tell me I'm the one that you need
(Come on)

Lay me down in darkness (yeah)
Tell me what you see
Love is where the heart is
Show me I'm the one, tell me I'm the one that you need
(Come on)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The 28th day 
She'll be bleeding again 
And in lupine ways 
We'll alleviate the pain 

Unholy water 
Sanguine addiction 
Those silver bullets 
A last blood benediction 

It is her moon time 
When there's iron in the air 
A rusted essence 
Woman may I know you're there 

Hey wolf moon 
Come cast your spell on me 
Hey wolf moon 
Come cast your spell on me 

Don't spill a drop dear 
Let me kiss the curse away 
Yourself in my mouth 
Will you leave me with your taste? 

Beware 
The woods at night 
Beware 
The lunar light 

So in this gray haze 
We'll be meating again 
And on that great day 
I will tease you all the same


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As the cheerless towns pass my window
I can see a washed out moon through the fog
And then a voice inside my head breaks the analogue
And says

"Follow me down to the valley below
You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

I survived against the will of my twisted folk
But in the deafness of my world the silence broke
And said

"Follow me down to the valley below
You know Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

"My David don't you worry
This cold world is not for you
So rest your head upon me
I have strength to carry you"

(Ghosts of the twenties rising Golden summers just holding you)

"Follow me down to the valley below
You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul
Come to us Lazarus
It's time for you to go"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything is gone but the echo of the burst of a shell
And I'm stuck here waiting for a passing feeling
In the city I built up and blew to hell
I'm stuck here waiting for a passing feeling

Still I send all the time
My request for relief
Down the dead power line
Though I'm beyond belief
In the help I require
Just to exist at all
Took a long time to stand
Took an hour to fall

I'm stuck here waiting for a passing feeling
Stuck here waiting for a passing feeling

Still I send all the time
My request for relief
Down the dead power line
Though I'm beyond belief
In the help I require
Just to exist at all
Took a long time to stand
Took an hour to fall


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

A great Yogini was deep in meditation. Suddenly, beautiful and melodious sounds could be heard, appearing as if from nowhere and everywhere simultaneously. It was like nothing she has ever heard. She felt: this music is truly wonderful but it cannot be what I am for I am here to hear it. The music faded away. Next appeared the most exquisite colours, like no painter could paint; nor could any flower display it for it was not of this earthly realm. She thought, 'this is, indeed, astonishingly beautiful. However, it cannot be who I am nor can it be real for it cannot appear if I were not here to perceive it.' This phenomenon, too, she ignored. Shortly afterwards, it also vanished in the presence of her deep and unmoving silence. Shortly after this, there appeared several beings shaped as if from pure light, floating through space and smiling lovingly at her in a welcoming manner. She felt profoundly touched and filled with loving emotions but inwardly, she somehow, kept her composure. "How profound," she felt, "but this also cannot be what Is the unchanging reality, for, were I not here, who would see them?" As soon as this insight occurred, the figures vanished. Her mind entered her heart and could no more produce any effects. A deep silence prevailed as her mind merged inside her indivisible, unconquerable and essential being - a state known to the Yogis as Nirvikalpa Samadhi.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

_*Seems like all we had is over now, you left to rest
And your tears are dried up now, you just lay without a sound
Seems like all we had is over now, you left to rest
And my fears are over now, I can leave with my head down.*_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

let's call out all our fears right now
and open hearts with clear content
we know, it's all about the way it comes out
of your mouth and mind
and oh my god, i think it's happening
oh my god, the way you look tonight
and this could be the way for us to change


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I was walking through the forest of Moccasin breath
When I saw a troll boy wearing tight pants
I want to own them
But can you even dance in those pants?
"Watch me, woman!"

They made him move like a vessel of shimmy
All sweet and tender like a tiny baby kitty
I need to get some!
Put my body in them!
Then I will rule the land!

5, 6, 7, 8

Is that an Angel Baby?
No! That's his dance moves!
Yes!
Watch my lady honey grooves!
Feed me lots of Jamba Juice!
Call me lady tiger, but I never eat my young
No, no, no
My legs in those pants, a dream!
When I would move, I'd scream:

Watch out for my body rolls!
Watch out for my body rolls!
High kicks!
High kicks!
This is how we do it!
Yes!

Watch out for my body rolls!
Watch out for my body rolls!
High kicks!
High kicks!
This is how we do it!
Yes!

I begged that boy to make me some
Gotta dance like that where I come from
Grab a partner, form a line
Cut and stitch and make 'em shine
Work that elastic, it's looking fantastic
P-p-please stitch 'em pretty 'cause my body can't handle that
It's just the power of the lycra
Tickles my tigra
Let me get inside of them and stretch, stretch, stretch!

And tell yourself you're a vessel of shimmy
And activate your dance floor kitty

When I place my legs in a cage of spandex
I dance like hell to release the madness
Watch my feet pound holes in plywood
Watch my hips crush plates of baked goods

Watch out for my body rolls!
Watch out for my body rolls!
High kicks!
High kicks!
This is how we do it!

Watch out for my body rolls!
Watch out for my body rolls!
High kicks!
High kicks!
This is how we do it!

'Twas the last stitch on the final seam
He placed onto me, my leg hairs quivered and screamed
I know I needed them more than ever
But then he looked at my legs and said, "NEVER!"
I was already wearing tight pants
I just did not activate them!

Wow!

(body)
Body roll, body roll
High kick, high kick
(roll)
This is how we do it
Watch yourself
Break it down, break it down

(body)
Body roll, body roll
High kick, high kick
(roll)
Activate
Engage

I'm a dance floor tiger lady
Pumping everything she has
Touching every single lad
Rubbing every lady gland

Work that dance floor
They may vote you mayor jazz
One day have a plaque that says:
"She wore the tightest of pants"

Watch out for my body rolls!
Watch out for my body rolls!
High kicks!
High kicks!
This is how we do it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alone...listless...breakfast table in an otherwise empty room 
Young girl...violins...center of her own attention 
The mother reads aloud child tries to understand it 
Tries to make her proud 

The shades go down it's in her head 
Painted room...can't deny there's something wrong...


----------



## snubs (Feb 14, 2014)

She hung out with folks like Dennis Hopper n Bob Seger n Sonny & Cher

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unhappy girl 
Left all alone 
Playing solitaire 
Playing warden to your soul 
You are locked in a prison 
Of your own devise


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

So they sprinkled moondust in your hair of gold, 
And starlight in your eyes of blue.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They can't keep a good man down,
Always keep a smile when they want me to frown
Keep the vibes and I stood my ground,
They will never ever take my crown!

who Jah bless I say no man curse
tings gettin better when they thought it would be worse
Here come the officers asking for a search
They found no weapon just only a draw of herbs.

Cause I'm so solid as a rock
they just cant stop me now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every dream I dream
Is some kind of rash 'n' reckless scene
To give out such crazy love
You must be some kind of drug
And if my time don't ever come
For me you're still the one
Damned if I do, damned if i don't
I've gotta get my fix on you

Have you ever needed someone so bad
Have you ever wanted someone
Who you just couldn't have
Have you ever tried so hard
That your world just fell apart
Have you ever needed someone so bad, so bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can you feel your heartbeat racing?
Can you taste the fear in her sweat?
You've done this wrong
Its too far gone
These sheets tell of regret
I admit that I'm just a fool for you
I am just a fool for you

Here is where we both go wrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His father was a drinker
His mother cried in bed
Folding John wanyes t-shirts
When the swingset hit his head
The neighbours they adored him
for his humor and his conversations
look underneath the house
find the few living things
rotting fast in their sleep of the dead
twenty seven people, even more
they were boys, with their cars,summer jobs
Oh my god


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Write another song for you
stay up all night long for you
and give the stars above to you
tell me what to believe and I'll start


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now the world's full of trouble
Everybody's scared
The landlords are frowning
Cupboards are bare
People are scrambling
Like dogs for a share
It's cruel and its hard
But it's nothing compared to 
What we do to each other


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You don't need diamond rings
Or eighteen karat gold
Fancy cars that go very fast
You know they never last, no, no
What you need is a big strong hand
To lift you to your higher ground
Make you feel like a queen on a throne
Make him love you till you can't come down
(You'll never come down)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the night
Desperate and broken
The sound of a fight
Father has spoken

We were the Kings and Queens of Promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser God
Between Heaven and Hell
Heaven and Hell

Into your lives
Hopeless and taken
We stole our new lives
Through blood and pain
In defense of our dreams
In defense of our dreams

We were the Kings and Queens of Promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser God
Between Heaven and Hell
Heaven and Hell

The age of man is over
A darkness comes and all
These lessons that we learned here
Have only just begun

We were the Kings and Queens of Promise
We were the victims of ourselves
Maybe the children of a lesser God
Between Heaven and Hell


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The Old Man Smiled
Will you die for me?
Do you love me enough to give up your life?
Standing here in the desert
The crumbling city
How much do you love me?
Can the world be as sad as it seems?
At this the old man smiled
Sitting there in Tangier
Scars running from his wrist to his elbow
Perhaps I’ll buy his book today
And I look at the boy with me hand on his thigh
As I move to the bed in the corner
And he started to smile
A plaintive smile of the boy as he lies on the bed
And the old man smiled as his 
Prick started to twitch twitch twitch 
And little drops felt out and fell to the floor
And he looked to the side
Wondering what to do with his knowledge
Cold cold water in the bowl by the bed on the floor
23 days and 23 hours of the day
And the old man smiled as the being swelled and the blood came
As he stuck the needle in his arm
Watching the blood burning and turning in the glass
Wondering where he’d be sitting tomorrow
Wondering which table his person would pass that day
Sitting in a café in Tangier
And down to his cable came Captain Clark
He’d worked on the ferry for 23 years and a day
Taking the junkies and the babies and the corpses to Spain
Looking at the coffins in a line across the water
You sink if you’re dead
Cold cold water
A cloud up above
And everyone’s equal if it rains on you
And the old man smiled
And his arm bent as he paid the bill
So I walked round the corner
To a room in the Bowery
And the boy was bent double naked on the floor
Rubbing himself with some kind of cream
And is this all a dream
Look at the blind men
Sitting in a row with white sticks
Takking at the TV screen
And they try to eat us
By the broken bed
They’re always mad
And Captain Clark welcomes you aboard
Flight 23 from New York to Mayami
And it crashes in a forest
Burning bodies growing clod
People spewing blood from their faces
Screaming “Why me?” “Why?”
And everyone says I’m mad 
And everyone says I’m mad
The always say I’m mad
And I see myself in the gutter and the water
With the water wing gangrene dangling myself
Cos we really want to slaughter
Looking wide-eyed and so confused at the wall
It’s gone on so long I wonder just who is here
Cold cold water
Cold cold water
And the old man smiled as he walked back to the café
Drinking coffee as his friends just stood around
Can the world be as sad as it seems?
Do you love me?
With my knife against your throat
It could only be me
You would only do this for me
And the old man smiled
Just the same as before
Slowly getting old arranging his things
Making business neat and tidy
Sitting in a café in Tangier
That’s the way the world ends
With a whimper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I sat in the room with a view
The girl in the photograph knew
Can't you see? Why is she laughing at me?

I stumbled through the dark unaware
The face in the hall isn't there
Tomorrow has gone
Where do the voices come from?

Watching the leaves as they blew
Lost in the room with a view
Climb the walls
You did not know me at all

I fell through a hole in the floor
The audience cried out for more
Fadeaway
It's just another day

Hit heaven far too high.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a science genius girl
i won the science fair
i wear a white lab coat
dna strands in my hair

when i clone a human being
it will want to hold my hand
when i clone a human being
it will be a member of my band
it will be a member of my band
it will be a member of my band 

scientific method girl
the theorems speak to me
microscope is in my hand
x1, x2, x3

when i clone a human being
it will want to hold my hand
when i clone a human being
it will be a member of my band 
it will be a member of my band
it will be a member of my band

measure out the chemicals
safety goggles on my eyes
turn the bunsen burner on
my creation comes alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who made up all the rules?
We follow them like fools,
Believe them to be true,
Don't care to think them through

And I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry it's like this
I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry we do this

And it's ironic too
'Cause what we tend to do
Is act on what they say
And then it is that way

And I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry it's like this
I'm sorry, so sorry
I'm sorry we do this

Who are they?
Where are they?
How can they possibly
Know all this?
Who are they?
Where are they?
How can they possibly
Know all this?

Do you see what I see?
Why do we live like this?
Is it because it's true
That ignorance is bliss?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well theres a piece of Maria In every song that I sing
And the price of a memory Is the memory of the sorrow it brings,
There is always one last light to turn out and one last bell to ring,
And the last one out of the circus has to lock up everything,

Or the elephants will get out and forget to remember what you said,
And the ghosts of the tiltawhirl will linger inside of your head,
And the ferris wheel junkies will spin there forever instead,
When I see you a blanket of stars covers me in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel I come from better conditions
Buried deep in my mind I forgot
Awake my soul
I want to find and drink this light

Images of the past
Other lives and other places
Always the same embraces
I return to where I've been

I take inside a forward movement
Involved in desire of consciousness
Progress, understand
I want to find the keys of the past

Remember the past present future
Memory is a force
So many things have happened
To me the hardest of all

But the gates would never again
Be opened to me unless
I could bid them open at my
Own will and command


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

oh holy night, the stars are brightly shining; it is the night of our dear Saviour's birth. long lay the world in sin and error pining, 'til he appeared and the soul felt its worth. a thrill of hope the weary world rejoices, for yonder breaks a new and glorious morn.

fall on your knees, oh hear the angel voices. oh night divine, oh night, that leads to morn. fall on your knees, oh hear the angel voices. oh night divine, oh night, when Christ was born. oh night, oh holy night, oh night divine.

hold me in your arms, hold me in your arms, i'll be buried here with you, and i'll hold in these hands, all that remains.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And I'm stuck in a shack
Down the back of the sea
Oh and I'm alive and I'm alone
Inside a sick sick dream
Oh is it me
Is it me that feels so weak
I cannot deceive but I find it hard to speak

The hardest walk you could ever take
Is the walk you take from A to B to C

I walk
Oh honey I talk
Don't want you to want me


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I wanna be a bottle blonde
I don’t know why but I feel conned
I wanna be an idle teen
I wish I hadn’t been so clean

I wanna stay inside all day
I want the world to go away
I want blood, guts and chocolate cake
I wanna be a real fake

Yeah I wish I’d been a, wish I’d been a teen, teen idle
Wish I’d been a prom queen fighting for the title
Instead of being sixteen and burning up a bible
Feeling super, super (super!) suicidal
The wasted years, the wasted youth
The pretty lies, the ugly truth
And the day has come where I have died
Only to find I’ve come alive


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

Far from ugly but they used to say I'm too chubby
But since the money the honey's got nothing but love for me


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nobody thinks what I think,
Nobody dreams when they blink
Think things on the brink of blasphemy
I'm my own shrink
Think things are after me, my catastrophe
At my kitchen sink, you don't know what that means
Because a kitchen sink to you
Is not a kitchen sink to me, ok friend?
Are you searching for purpose?
Then write something, yeah it might be worthless
Then paint something then, it might be wordless
Pointless curses, nonsense verses
You'll see purpose start to surface
No one else is dealing with your demons
Meaning maybe defeating them
Could be the beginning of your meaning, friend.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last week I had the strangest dream
Where everything was exactly how it seemed
Where there was never any mystery of who shot John F. Kennedy
It was just a man with something to prove
Slightly bored and severely confused
He steadied his rifle with his target in the center
And became famous on that day in November


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You know you made me cry
I see no use in wondering why
I cry for you

And now you've changed your mind
I see no reason to change mine
I cry it's through, oh

You're giving me the same old line
I'm wondering why
You hurt me then
You're back again
No, no, no, "not a second time"

The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We're both looking for something
We've been afraid to find
It's easier to be broken
It's easier to hide

Looking at you,holding my breath,
For once in my life,I'm scared to death,
I'm taking a chance,letting you inside.

Feeling alive all over again,
As deep as the sky, under my skin
Like being in love, she says
For the first time
Maybe I'm wrong,
But I'm feeling right where I belong
With you tonight
Like being in love
To feel for the first time

The world that I see inside you
Waiting to come to life
Waking me up to dreaming
Reality in your eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Took a drive into the sprawl
To find the house where we used to stay in
Couldn't read the number in the dark
You said let's save it for another day

Took a drive into the sprawl
To find the places we used to play
It was the loneliest day of my life
You're talking at me but I'm still far away

Let's take a drive
Through the sprawl
Through these towns they built to change
Then you said, the emotions are dead
It's no wonder that you feel so strange

Cops showing their lights
On the reflectors of our bikes
Said, do you kids know what time it is?
Well sir, it's the first time I've felt like something is mine
Like I have something to give
The last defender of the sprawl
Said, well where do you kids live?
Well sir, if you only knew
What the answer is worth
Been searching every corner
Of the earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The local rock group down the street
Is trying hard to learn their song,
They serenade the weekend squire
Who just came out to mow his lawn.

Another pleasant valley Sunday,
Charcoal burning everywhere,
Rows of houses that are all the same,
And no one seems to care.
See Mrs. Gray, she's proud today
Because her roses are in bloom,
And Mr. Green, he's so serene,
He's got a TV in every room.
Another pleasant valley Sunday,
Here in Status Symbol Land,

Mothers complain about how hard life is,
And the kids just don't understand.
Creature comfort goals, they only numb my soul,
And make it hard for me to see.
Ahhh...thoughts all seem to stray to places far away,
I need a change of scenery.


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Opeth - Black Rose Immortal

In the name of desperation
I call your name
A lamentation I sigh
Again and again

Spiritual eclipse
The gateways are closed for me to seek

The night...
A veil of stars, watching
My shadow is born from light
The light of the eye, in darkness

Over troubled waters memories soar
Endlessly, searching night and day
The moonlight caresses a lonely hill
With the calmness of a whisper

I wear a naked soul
A blank face in the streaming water
It is cold in here
Frost scar my coat with dust

Eyes attach to your mute portrait
We spoke only through thoughts
Together we gazed, awaited
Hours brought thirst and the rising sun

Sunbirds leave their dark recesses
Shadows glide the archways

Do not turn your face towards me
Confronting me with my loneliness
You are in a forest unknown
The secret orchard
And your voice is vast and achromatic
But still so precious

Lullaby of the crescent moon took you
Mesmerized, its kaleidoscopic face
Granted you a hollow stare
Another soul within the divine herd

I have kept it
The Amaranth symbol
Hidden inside the golden shrine
Until we rejoice in the meadow
Of the end
When we both walk the shadows
It will set ablaze and vanish
Black rose immortal

It is getting dark again
Dusk shuffle across the fields
The evening trees moan as if they knew
At night I always dream of you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mean Mister Mustard sleeps in the park
Shaves in the dark trying to save paper
Sleeps in a hole in the road
Saving up to buy some clothes
Keeps a ten bob note up his nose
Such a mean old man
Such a mean old man

His sister Pam works in a shop
She never stops, she's a go-getter
Takes him out to look at the queen
Only place that he's ever been
Always shouts out something obscene
Such a dirty old man


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)

Steppin out the mother****in car they in awe
I'm lookin like a star ***** when you see me make a wish
Holla at ya mother****in boy J.R.
Birdman my pa ***** ball bred born rich
Dear Mr. Toilet I'm the ****
Got these other haters pissed cause my toilet paper thick
I know but trip and that forty make a chip
Out a potato head wimp and like ranch I dip
And the hustle was all muscle just strength
When it comes to that weight I don't struggle I just lift
I got my hand on the game yeah I make a grip
Hundred grand in my fist same on my wrist
Get key money from a quarter blame it on my wrist
I whip coke like hoes ***** I'm a pimp
Lil ***** bout to rape the market
If we talkin bout money baby now we talkin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll never let you go
If you promise not to fade away
Never fade away
Our hopes and expectations
Black holes and revelations
Our hopes and expectations
Black holes and revelations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last night I had a dream about you
In this dream I'm dancing right beside you
And it looked like everyone was having fun
the kind of feeling I've waited so long

Don't stop come a little closer
As we jam the rythm gets stronger
There's nothing wrong with just a little little fun
We were dancing all night long

The time is right to put my arms around you
You're feeling right
You wrap your arms around too
But suddenly I feel the shining sun
Before I knew it this dream was all gone

Ooh I don't know what to do
About this dream and you
I wish this dream comes true

Ooh I don't know what to do
About this dream and you
We'll make this dream come true


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

Elle s’appelait Marinette, 
Elle était jolie mais bête, 
Elle portait de belles jupettes, 
George préfèrait son derrière, 
Sa bicyclette était verte, 
Et son guidon de travers, 
Marinette était simplette... 

The song is in French...


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey baby, I'm talking to you
Stop yourself and listen
Some things you can never choose
Even if you try, yeah
You're hangin your head again
Cause somebody won't let you in
One chance, one love
Your chance to let me know - NEVER/HEART


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

drive my heart into the night, you can drop the keys off in the morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw my baby
She was turning blue
I knew that soon her
Young life was through
So I got down on my knees
Down by the bed
And these are the words
To her I said...

Everything will be alright tonight
Everything will be alright tonight
No one moves
No one talks
No one thinks 
No one walks
Tonight

Everyone will be alright tonight
Everyone will be alright tonight
No one moves 
No one talks
No one thinks
No one walks
Tonight

I am gonna love her till the end
I am gonna love her till the end
I will love her till I die
I will see her in the sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel, come to me
To me, come to me
Angel, belong to me
To me, belong to me
Angel, you have wings
To fly, fly to me
Angel, do you doubt?
No need to have doubt

Angel, feel my love
My love for you
feel my love for you
Angel, carry me
To go to your home
To paradise
Angel, I would lie for you
For you, just for you
With my yearning heart
And angel, I would die for you
For you, just for you
With my burning heart

Angel, don't feel liable 
For me and my pain
Don't feel liable
Cause angels must be free
High up from this world in Eternity
Angel, I could clip your wings
To catch your love, to calm your pain
But angel, this would be so wrong
You would bleed to death immediately 
So angel, come to me
Heal my glaring pain voluntarily


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My eyes get misty
When you don't kiss me
Whenever you are near
I shut my eyes
and hope I'll disappear
But I dare not shed a tear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting here alone thinking it through trying to convince myself that i'm
Not losing you,
Or can't you just forget the things i said
I was angry at the time but now i cleared my head
It was so strong, where did it all go wrong


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

"You want me to change but all I feel is
Strange
Strange
In your perfect world so
Strange
Strange
I feel so absurd in this life
Don't come closer in my arms forever you'll be
Strange
Strange"

Strange - Tokio Hotel.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Centuries are what it meant to me
A cemetery where I marry the sea
Stranger things could never change my mind
I've got to take it on the otherside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My mind forgets to remind me
You're a bad idea
You touch me once and it's really something,
You find I'm even better than you imagined I would be.
I'm on my guard for the rest of the world
But with you I know it's no good
And I could wait patiently but I really wish you would...


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

When you were young
You were the king of carrot flowers
And how you built a tower tumbling through the trees
In holy rattlesnakes that fell all around your feet

And your mom would stick a fork right into daddy's shoulder
And dad would throw the garbage all across the floor
As we would lay and learn what each other's bodies were for

And this is the room 
One afternoon I knew I could love you
And from above you how I sank into your soul
Into that secret place where no one dares to go

And your mom would drink until she was no longer speaking
And dad would dream of all the different ways to die
Each one a little more than he could dare to try


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time and space are landing right where we're standing.
Open up your hand and something good will happen.
Drinking from the sun,
we found a whole new planet.
Stars align a thousand times that old black magic.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

your lips, your lies, your lust
like the devil's in your hands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And I can see you years from now in a bar
Talking over a football game
With that same loud opinion but
Nobody's listening
Drunk and rambling on
About the same old bitter thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deaf, dumb and thirty
Starting to deserve this 
Leaning on my conscience wall
Blood is like wine
Unconscious all the time
If I had it all again
I'd change it all


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broke another promise
And I broke another heart
But I ain't too young to realize
That I ain't too old to try
Try to get back to the start
And it's another red light nightmare
Another red light street
And I ain't too old to hurry
Cause I ain't too old to die
But I sure am hard to beat
But I'm lonely
Lord I'm lonely
What am I gonna do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nursing my regrets
Two lives pulling different ways
Trading heartless innuendos
Worn out with neglect
Servants to the tyrant of fate
There is so much that you don’t know

I will see you again
Through the window of a fast train
Like a split second frame
From a bad dream that we can’t change

How long will it take?
How much do I owe for mistakes?
Chasing ******* with a red rose
Children sound asleep
Slowly our emotions awake
Saving heartaches for a headstone

I will see you again
Through the window of a fast train
Like a split second frame
From a bad dream that we can’t change


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I can understand how when the edges are rough
And they cut you like the tiny slivers of glass
And you feel too much
And you don't know how long you're gonna last,

But everyone you know, is tryna smooth it over,
Find a way to make the hurt go away,
But everyone you know, is tryna smooth it over,
Like you're trying to scream underwater,
But I won't let you make the great escape,
I'm never gonna watch you checking out of this place
I'm not gonna lose you
'Cause the passion and pain
Are gonna keep you alive someday
Gonna keep you alive someday

I feel like I could wave my fist in front of your face
And you wouldn't flinch or even feel a thing
And you've retreated to your silent corner
Like you decided the fight was over for ya,

Everyone you know, is tryna smooth it over,
Find a way to make the hurt go away,
Everyone you know, is tryna smooth it over,
Everyone needs a floor they can fall through
But I won't let you make the great escape,
I'm never gonna watch you checking out of this place
I'm not gonna lose you
'Cause the passion and pain
Are gonna keep you alive someday
They're gonna keep you alive someday


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

f-ck hashtags and retweets *****
140 characters in these streets *****aa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With my feet upon the ground,
I lose myself between the sounds and open wide to suck it in. 
I feel it move across my skin. 
I'm reaching up and reaching out. 
I'm reaching for the random or whatever will bewilder me,
whatever will bewilder me.

And following our will and wind,
we may just go where no one's been.
We'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been.
Spiral out. Keep going.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

_I want you to know,
You're never alone
You'll always have a place to go
It's on a brighter side

I'll color your night
I'll lead you to light
Put hope inside that you can find

You don't have to be lost,
Lost in your own life_


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Sober in the morning light
> Things look so much different
> To how they looked last night
> A pale face pressed to an unmade bed
> ...


Credit to Bernie Taupin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the sun shines, we'll shine together
Told you I'll be here forever
Said I'll always be a friend
Took an oath I'm gonna stick it out till the end
Now that it's raining more than ever
Know that we'll still have each other
You can stand under my umbrella


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Every step is moving me up
I'm so far away
One moment there
Moving me up
Every step is moving me up
One moment there
One tiny, tiny move
It's all I need and I jump over

This is how we walk on the moon


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

'Choreography; paint-by numbers.
Exchange hollow greetings with someone who'll do the same.
Smile appropriately for the right kinds of people,
With the right kinds of capital - financial or social.

Craft your character; rehearse your performance.
See which 'you' sells the best, and reinforce habits.
Walk to the altar, read from the prompter,
Smile for your picture, and clap like a seal.

Is everyone looking at me?
Are they nodding their heads in approval?
And does this convince you...?
It never convinced me. 

Years don't teach anything, if you're not listening,
Or plugging your ears with bargain-priced fantasies
That are cheap to adopt, but will surely break down
Right when you need a real understanding.

Choreography - don't think critically!
It's all been figured out for you, and nothing means anything!'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spent my days with a woman unkind, 
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine. 
Made up my mind to make a new start
Going To California with an aching in my heart. 
Someone told me there's a girl out there with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair. 
Took my chances on a big jet plane, never let them tell you that their all the same. 
Oh the sea was red and the sky was grey, I wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today. 
The mountains and the canyons started to tremble and shake 
as the children of the sun begin to awake


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Come on skinny love just last the year, pour a little salt we were never heree


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Don't you dare look out your window, darling,
Everything's on fire
The war outside our door keeps raging on
Hold on to this lullaby
Even when music's gone
Gone

Just close your eyes
The sun is going down
You'll be alright
No one can hurt you now
Come morning light
You and I'll be safe and sound

Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Oooh
Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Oooh
La La (La La)
La La (La La)
Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Oooh
Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Oooh
La La (La La)

Just close your eyes
You'll be alright
Come morning light,
You and I'll be safe and sound...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Small ode to misery and struggle?

''Riding back through the midmorning light
there's a burning in my heart
we're banished from the town in the fallen land
To a life beyond the stars
In your blackest dreams we do believe
Our destiny this time
And endlessly we'll all be free tonight!
And on the wings of a dream
So far beyond reality
On the road to desperation
Now the time is gone
Lost inside you'll never find
Lost within my own mind
Day after day this misery must go on!
So far away we wait for the day
For the light source all wasted and gone
We feel the pain of a lifetime lost in a thousand days
Through the fire and the flames we carry on!''


​


----------



## DJLSF (Jun 5, 2014)

Turn off your mind, relax and float down stream
It is not dying, it is not dying

Lay down all thoughts, surrender to the void
It is shining, it is shining

Yet you may see the meaning of within
It is being, it is being

Love is all and love is everyone
It is knowing, it is knowing

And ignorance and hate mourn the dead
It is believing, it is believing

But listen to the colour of your dreams
It is not leaving, it is not leaving

So play the game "Existence" to the end
Of the beginning, of the beginning
Of the beginning, of the beginning
Of the beginning, of the beginning
Of the beginning, of the beginning


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Running with the scissors, Pointed at your heart from your hand,
Is that your plan?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Drake & The Zone :heart

Walk your broken heart through that door
Sit yo sexy a** on that couch
Wipe that lipstick off of your mouth
I take it slow


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Crying for no reason
feel the tears roll down
I felt strong
but am I breaking now?

Crying for no reason 
Cuz I buried it deep
I made promises
I could not keep

Cuz I never faced 
all the pain I've caused
Now all the pain
is hitting me full force..


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Lately I've found, when I start to think aloud
there's a longing in the sound, there is more I could be
In darkness I leave, for a place I've never seen
It's been calling out to me, that is where I should be.

On we march with a midnight song
We will light our way with our lanterns on
On we march till we meet the dawn
We will light our way with our lanterns on

In darkness I leave, for a place I've never seen
It's been calling out to me, that is where I should be


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Twilight Tavern* 
We heard that enemies were approaching from the south
We marched to face them, I killed their scout
But we were ambushed and slaughtered in the night
We fought so bravely but none were left alive

Now I open my eyes and what do I see
A rainbow in the moonlight, pipers calling me
They say don't be afraid and asked me to follow
You've been expected, so forget your sorrow!

[Chorus:]
Their warrior's souls forever rejoice
TWILIGHT TAVERN!
With our ancestors we raise our horns
TWILIGHT TAVERN!
Their warrior's swords forever shine on
TWILIGHT TAVERN!
Welcoming our brothers at the break of dawn!
TWILIGHT TAVERN!

[Bridge:]
Life is so short (Life is so short)
Oh! son of the north (Oh son of north)
You'll find your peace
At the end of your journey

[Solo]

[Verse:]
More greet us when we open the door
Familiar faces but the house is way too long
Beer is flowing, the smell of burning meat
In the morning battle raised (make helps me?) the least
As the sun sets behind the mountain's peak
The master of the house has made a feast
This is -- life is -- too good to be true
Take cover men, a battle will be here
Soon.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

*Church Pew or Barstool*
Ain't a whole lot going on
Small town Friday night
Revving up at a red light
On your mark, get set, go
Pass a mom and pop restaurant
Same four trucks parked out front
I guess ya gotta make your own fun
When you're stuck in a place this slow
There's only two means of salvation around here that seem to work
Whiskey or the bible, a shot glass or revival
When you don't seem to run on either side of the fence
People act like you don't make sense
These big town dreams that I've been chasing
Will never come true if I wind up staying
And I don't want to fall in the same rut that everybody here seems to be stuck in now
Why do I hang around
Yeah, yeah
In this church pew or bar stool kinda town?

..I'd sing this at a karaoke in _that_ kind of town.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As I fall I leave this scar upon the sky
A simple note for you, I'll wait for your reply
And in your answer I'll regain my will to try

So hover in the diving light
We will rip the night
Out of the arms of the sun one more time
Close your eyes and we will fly
Above the clouded sky
And over the dumbstruck world we will run


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Dovahkiin, Dovahkiin, naal ok zin los vahriin, wah dein vokul mahfaeraak ahst vaal!
Ahrk fin norok paal graan fod nust hon zindro zaan, Dovahkiin, fah hin kogaan mu draal!
Huzrah nu, kul do od, wah aan bok lingrah vod, Aahrk fin tey, boziik fun, do fin gein!
Wo lost fron wah ney dov, ahrk fin reyliik do jul, voth aan suleyk wah ronit faal krein!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

She was like, oh my God, this is my song
I've been listenin' to the radio all night long
Sittin' 'round waitin' for it to come on and here it is
She was like, come here boy, I wanna dance
'Fore I said a word, she was takin' my hand
Spinnin' me around 'til it faded out
And she gave me a kiss


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

You're always on display
For everyone to watch and learn from,
Don't you know by now,
You can't turn back
Because this road is all you'll ever have.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

A combination of 'these hoes ain't loyal'

And rich n*ggas remixing in my head

I hate rich n*ggas goddammit
Cause I ain't never had a lot dammit
Who you had to kill, who you had to rob
Who you had to **** just to make it to the top dammit.
Or maybe that's daddy money, escalator no ladder money
Escalating new caddy money


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hold you in his armchair you can feel his disease.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Now you go through St Louie
Joplin, Missouri,
And Oklahoma City is mighty pretty.
You'll see Amarillo,
Gallup, New Mexico,
Flagstaff, Arizona.
Don't forget Winona,
Kingman, Barstow, San Bernandino.
Won't you get hip to this tiny tip
When you make that cal-i-fornia trip
Get your kicks on Route 66


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

there are times , when all the worlds asleep,, 

the questions run too deep, 

for such a simple man... 

wont you please , please tell me what we learned?

I know it sounds absurd,

please tell me who I am .?

( logical song Supertramp, )


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Rows of houses, all bearing down on me 
I can feel their blue hands touching me 
All these things into position 
All these things we'll one day swallow whole 
And fade out again and fade out 

This machine will, will not communicate 
These thoughts and the strain I am under 
Be a world child, form a circle 
Before we all go under 
And fade out again and fade out again 

Cracked eggs, dead birds 
Scream as they fight for life 
I can feel death, can see its beady eyes 
All these things into position 
All these things we'll one day swallow whole 
And fade out again and fade out again 

Immerse your soul in love 
Immerse your soul in love


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Dead leaves and the dirty ground
when I know you're not around
shiny tops and soda pops
when I hear your lips make a sound

Thirty notes in the mailbox
will tell you that I'm coming home
and I think I'm gonna stick around
for a while so you're not alone

If you can hear a piano fall
you can hear me coming down the hall
if I could just hear your pretty voice
I don't think I need to see at all

Soft hair and a velvet tongue
I want to give you what you give to me
and every breath that is in your lungs
is a tiny little gift to me

I didn't feel so bad till the sun went down
then I come home
no one to wrap my arms around

Well any man with a microphone
can tell you what he loves the most
and you know why you love at all
if you're thinking of the holy ghost


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

You taught me the courage of stars before you left.
How light carries on endlessly, even after death.
With shortness of breath, you explained the infinite.
How rare and beautiful it is to even exist.

I couldn’t help but ask
For you to say it all again.
I tried to write it down
But I could never find a pen.
I’d give anything to hear
You say it one more time,
That the universe was made
Just to be seen by my eyes.

I couldn’t help but ask
For you to say it all again.
I tried to write it down
But I could never find a pen.
I’d give anything to hear
You say it one more time,
That the universe was made
Just to be seen by my eyes.

With shortness of breath, I’ll explain the infinite
How rare and beautiful it truly is that we exist.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Dust in the kitchen
Coffeepot
Microdots

Now we are coasting
Talking less
Breathing stress

Somewhere inside
I have died
So I will lie
In formaldehyde
People walk
Through my insides

When I get out of here
I get a plastic vase
And you get to keep the car

Or do you want me to stay ?
The things that I have to say
You've heard it all anyway

Send me to sleep
You always could
Fatherhood

Tie up loose ends
Make it stop
Forget me not

And would you really mind
If I told you a millionth time
The story of my decline ?

You never seem to take
The time to contemplate
Before you annihilate


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

If I could just be more human 
I would see every little thing with a gleam in my eye 
If only I was more human 
I'd embrace every single feeling that came in my life


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

She was sittin' all alone over on the tailgate
Tan legs swingin' by a Georgia plate
I was lookin' for her boyfriend
*Thinkin', no way she ain't got one*
Soon as I sat down I was fallin' in love
*Tryin' to pour a little sugar in her Dixie cup*
Talkin' over the speakers in the back of that truck
She jumped up and cut me off

She was like oh my God this is my song
I've been listening to the radio all night long
(*chuckles* Oh, Luke Bryan, u so crazy)


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

The witching hour was the hour that I came to you
I needed something to ease the pain
You took the palm of my hand studied it and said to me
It won't be long now until you're free


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

All his life he's been told
He’ll be nothing when he’s old
All the kicks and all the blows
He won't ever let it show

All the hurt, all the lies
All the tears that they cry
When the moment is just right
You see fire in their eyes


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

She's a runaway of the establishment incorporated, she won't corporate, she's the last of the American girls.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

God knows the world doesn't need another band

Whoa, oh, oh
Whoa, oh, oh

But what a waste it would've been

Whoa, oh, oh
Whoa, oh, oh

I can't believe we almost hung it up

Whoa, oh, oh
Whoa, oh, oh

We're just getting started

Whoa, oh, oh
Whoa, oh, oh, oh


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Let's make a mess. 

Steal a kiss in the moment.

You and me. 

Everything that could be. 

Touch don't go. 

Stay as long as you like.

Let's get reckless.

Dance with our hands to the beat. 

Don't let this. 

Slip through our fingers. 

It feels insane. 

Don't you put a fight. 

Let's rough it up. 

Til they shut down.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

You gotta roll with it
You gotta take your time
You gotta say what you say
Don't let anybody get in your way
Cause it's all too much for me to take

Don't ever stand aside
Don't ever be denied
You wanna be who you'd be
If you're coming with me

I think I've got a feeling I've lost inside
I think I'm gonna take me away and hide
I'm thinking of things that I just can't abide

-

This is the first day of my life
I swear I was born right in the doorway
I went out in the rain suddenly everything changed
They're spreading blankets on the beach

Yours is the first face that I saw
I think I was blind before I met you
Now I don’t know where I am 
I don’t know where I've been
But I know where I want to go

And so I thought I’d let you know
That these things take forever
I especially am slow
But I realize that I need you 
And I wondered if I could come home

-

In my eyes
Indisposed
In disguise
As no one knows
Hides the face
Lies the snake
The sun
In my disgrace
Boiling heat
Summer stench
'Neath the black
The sky looks dead
Call my name
Through the cream
And I'll hear you
Scream again

-

I walk the streets of Japan till I get lost
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
With a graveyard tan carrying a cross
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like studying faces in a parking lot
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like driving backwards in the fog
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything

The things that I've loved the things that I've lost
The things I've held sacred that I've dropped
I won't lie no more you can bet
I don't want to learn what I'll need to forget


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey! Hey! You! You!
I don't like your girlfriend!
No way! No way!
I think you need a new one
Hey! Hey! You! You!
I could be your girlfriend
Hey! Hey! You! You!
I know that you like me
No way! No way!
I know it's not a secret
Hey! Hey! You! You!
I want to be your girlfriend

You're so fine
I want you mine
You're so delicious
I think about you all the time
You're so addictive
Don't you know what I could do to make you feel alright (alright, alright, alright)?
Don't pretend I think you know I'm damn precious
And Hell Yeah
I'm the mother******* princess
I can tell you like me too and you know I'm right​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm gonna make it bend and break
(It sent you to me without wings)
Say a prayer but let the good times roll
In case God doesn't show
(Let the good times roll, let the good times roll)
And I want these words to make things right
But it's the wrongs that make the words come to life
"Who does he think he is?"
If that's the worst you got
Better put your fingers back to the keys

One night and one more time
Thanks for the memories
Even though they weren't so great
"He tastes like you only sweeter,"
One night, yeah, and one more time
Thanks for the memories, thanks for the memories
"See, he tastes like you only sweeter."​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I kissed a girl and I liked it
the taste of her cherry chap stick
I kissed a girl just to try it
I hope my boyfriend won't mind it
it felt so wrong it felt so right don't mean i'm in love tonight
I kissed a girl and I liked it... I liked it.​


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

You've got a new horizon it's ephemeral style.
A melancholy town where we never smile.
And all I wanna hear is the message beep.
My dreams, they've got to kiss me 'cause I don't get sleep, no

-Feel Good Inc

All you want is a place to lay your head
You go to sleep dreaming how you would
Be a different kind if you thought you could
But you come awake the way you are instead

-Counting Crows


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I took two weeks vacation for the honeymoon
A couple tickets all inclusive down in Cancun
I couldn't get my money back so I'm in seat 7A
I'm getting drunk on a plane

I bet the fella on the aisle thought I was crazy
'Cause I taped your picture to the seatback right beside me
Now I've got empty mini bottles fillin' both our trays
I'm getting drunk on a plane

Buyin' drinks for everybody
But the pilot, it's a party
Got this 737 rocking like a G6
Stewardess is somethin' sexy
Leanin' pourin' Coke and whiskey
Told her about my condition
Got a little mile-high flight attention
It's Mardi Gras up in the clouds
I'm up so high, I may never come down
I'll try anything to drown out the pain
They all know why I'm getting drunk on a plane

We had this date marked on the calendar forever
We'd take that new wed limo airport ride together
I feel like a plastic groom alone there at the top of the cake
So hey, I'm getting drunk on a plane

Buyin' drinks for everybody
But the pilot, it's a party
Got this 737 rocking like a G6
Stewardess is somethin' sexy
Leanin' pourin' Coke and whiskey
Told her about my condition
Got a little mile-high flight attention
It's Mardi Gras up in the clouds
I'm up so high, I may never come down
I'll try anything to drown out the pain
They all know why I'm getting drunk on a plane

On my way home I'll bump this seat right up to first class
*So I can drink that cheap champagne out of a real glass
And when we land I'll call her up and tell her kiss my ****
'Cause hey, I'm drunk on a plane

...
I'm getting drunk on a plane
I might be passed out
In the baggage claim
But right now
I'm drunk on a plane

Read more: Dierks Bentley - Drunk On A Plane Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I be going ham shawty upgrade from bologna 

- Roscoe Dash 

I woke up in the morning hard like morning wood in the morning

- Will I Am 

Young, black and famous, with money hanging out the anus 

- Diddy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

On the back of a cartoon coaster
In the blue TV screen light
I drew a map of Canada
Oh Canada
With your face sketched on it twice

Oh you are in my blood like holy wine
Oh and you taste so bitter but you taste so sweet
Oh I could drink a case of you
I could drink a case of you darling
Still I'd be on my feet
I'd still be on my feet

Oh I am a lonely painter
I live in a box of paints
I'm frightened by the devil
And I'm drawn to those ones that ain't afraid
I remember that time that you told me, you said
"Love is touching souls"
Surely you touched mine
"Cause part of you pours out of me
In these lines from time to time

Oh you are in my blood like holy wine
And you taste so bitter but you taste so sweet
Oh I could drink a case of you
I could drink a case of you darling
Still I'd be on my feet
I'd still be on my feet


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

She slams the door then hitched a ride
Her sights set on intent to die
There's no forgiveness in living
He picks her up and ties the rope so tight
Her cuffs are swelling black and blue
Pinching and bleeding

She lifts the mask and screams
Where have you been?
I wanna die, I wanna die
I am the willing
He says you're wrong don't lie to me
I've picked you up to set you free
It's just your body I'm stealing


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

My name is grandma and you know what is fun 
Pouring all this ice on my handsome grandson
But I wanna eat potatoes


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Drink up baby, stay up all night
With the things you could do, you won't but you might
The potential you'll be that you'll never see
The promises you'll only make

Drink up with me now, forget all about
The pressure of days, do what I say
And I'll make you okay, drive them away
The image is stuck in your head

People you've been before
That you don't want around anymore
That push and shove and won't bend to your will
I'll keep them still

Drink up baby, look at the stars
I'll kiss you again between the bars
Where I'm seeing you there with your hands in the air
Waiting to finally be caught

Drink up one more time and I'll make you mine
Keep you apart, deep in my heart
Separate from the rest but I like you the best
Keep the things you forgot


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I'm all lost in the Supermarket,
I can no longer shop happily,
I came in here for that special offer
Guaranteed Personality

I wasn't born so much as I fell out,
Nobody seemed to notice me.
We had a hedge back home in the suburbs
Over which I never could see.

I heard the people who lived on the ceiling
Scream and fight most scarily,
Hearing that noise was my first ever feeling,
That's how it's been all around me.

I'm all tuned in, I see all the programmes
I save coupons from packets of tea,
I've got my giant hit, discoteque album,
I empty a bottle and I feel a bit free.

The kids in the halls and the pipes in the walls,
Make me noises for company,
Long distance callers make long distance calls,
And the silence makes me lonely.

And it's not here
It disappear.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah 
Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah 
Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

thought if i could touch this place i'd feel it 
this brokenness inside might start healing
if i could just come in, i swear i'd leave
wont take nothing but a memory


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> I'm all lost in the Supermarket,
> I can no longer shop happily,
> I came in here for that special offer
> Guaranteed Personality
> ...


You just need to change where you shop. 

I wear your granddad's clothes
I look incredible
I'm in this big azz coat
From that thrift shop down the road

I'm gonna pop some tags
Only got twenty dollars in my pocket
I - I - I'm hunting, looking for a come-up
This is f---ing awesome


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Yesterdays Music
(Clayton-Thomas) 

Opened my eyes early this morning
Having found myself all alone
Sweet tasting midnight, still on my tongue
And a touch of tomorrow in my bones

Opened my eyes early this morning
And the whole round world was turning cold
Sweet tasting midnight, still on my tongue
Was it borrowed, was it bottled, was it stole

I can still hear yesterday's music
It's the same old, same old melody
Someone belongs to everyone
And no-one belongs to me

Well, opened my eyes early this morning
And I could not remember where I'd been
Sweet tasting midnight, still on my tongue
But I know I would do it all again

'Cause I can still hear yesterday's music
It's the same old, same old melody
Someone belongs to everyone
And no-one belongs to me

Someone belongs, someone belongs to everyone
Someone belongs, someone belongs to everyone
Someone belongs, someone belongs to everyone
Someone belongs, someone belongs to everyone

I can still hear yesterday's music
It's the same old, same old melody
Someone belongs to everyone
And no-one belongs to me

Sing the song with me
I can still hear yesterday's music
It's the same old, same old melody
(People tell me) Someone belongs to everyone
And no-one belongs to me

I can still hear yesterday's music
It's the same old, same old melody
Someone belongs to everyone
And no-one belongs to me

I can still hear yesterday's music
It's the same old, same old melody
Someone belongs to everyone
And no-one belongs to me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Budding Trees - Nahko Bear and Medicine for the People

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities
Wake the dreams into realities

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak 
Pacha Mama spinning firelight 
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot 
All up on my S*** in the morning commute. 
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes 
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon 
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children 
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing
Yeah, you’re the guru now so visualize leaving.

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready!
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that **** will never serve me!
Bless other men investigate your mystery

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

It's not that easy being green
Having to spend each day the color of the leaves
When I think it could be nicer being red, or yellow, or gold
Or something much more colorful like that

It's not easy being green
It seems you blend in with so many other ordinary things
And people tend to pass you over
'Cause you're not standing out
Like flashy sparkles in the water
Or stars in the sky

But green's the color of spring
And green can be cool and friendly-like
And green can be big like a mountain
Or important like a river
Or tall like a tree

When green is all there is to be
It could make you wonder why
But why wonder why wonder
I am green, and it'll do fine
It's beautiful, and I think it's what I want to be

(Attempting to convince myself.)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't ask me
What you know is true
Don't have to tell you
I love your precious heart

I
I was standing
You were there
Two worlds collided
And they could never tear us apart

We could live
For a thousand years
But if I hurt you
I'd make wine from your tears
I told you
That we could fly
'Cause we all have wings
But some of us don't know why

I was standing
You were there
Two worlds collided
And they could never ever tear us apart

I
I was standing
You were there
Two worlds collided
And they could never tear us apart
You were standing
I was there
Two worlds collided
And they could never tear us apart
I
I was standing
You were there
Two worlds collided


​


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

And it's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
And it's been awhile
Since I first saw you
And it's been awhile
Since I could stand on my own two feet again
And it's been awhile
Since I could call you

And everything I can't remember
As ****ed up as it all may seem
The consequences that I've rendered
I've stretched myself beyond my means

And it's been awhile
Since I can say that I wasn't addicted
And it's been awhile
Since I can say I love myself as well
And it's been awhile
Since I've gone and ****ed things up just like I always do
And it's been awhile
But all that **** seems to disappear when I'm with you


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Borderline, dead inside
I don't mind falling to pieces!


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

And under the boughs unbowed
All clothed in the snowy shroud
She had no heart so hardened
All under the boughs unbowed


Each feather, it fell from skin
'Til thread bare while she grew thin
How were my eyes so blinded?
Each feather, it fell from skin


And I will hang my head
Hang my head low
And I will hang my head
Hang my head low


A gray sky, a bitter sting
A rain cloud, a crane on wing
All out beyond horizon
A gray sky, a bitter sting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a good home but I left
I had a good home but I left, right, left
That big f***ing bomb made me deaf, deaf
A Humvee mechanic put his Kevlar on wrong
I guarantee you’ll meet up with a suicide bomb
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Big f***ing ditches in the middle of the road
You pay a hundred dollars just for fillin’ in the hole
Listen to the general every goddamn word
How many ways can you polish up a turd
Left, right, left, left, right
Left, right
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

How is it that the only ones responsible for making this mess
Got their sorry asses stapled to a goddamn desk
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Left, right, left

What did you do before the war?
I was a chef, I was a chef
What was your name?
It was Geoff, Geoff
I lost my buddy and I wept, wept
I come down from the meth
So I slept, slept
I had a good home but I left, left
Pantsed at the wind for a joke
I pranced right in with the dope
Glanced at her shin she said nope
Left, right, left

Nimrod Bodfish have you any wool
Get me another body bag the body bag’s full
My face was scorched, scorched
I miss my home I miss my porch, porch
Left, right, left

Can I go home in March? March
My stanch was a chin full of soap
That rancid dinner with the pope
Left, right, left

Kelly Presutto got his thumbs blown off
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Boom went his head away
And boom went Valerie
What the hell was it that the president said?
Give him a beautiful parade instead
Left, right, left

When I was over here I never got to vote
I left my arm in my coat
My mom she died and never wrote
We sat by the fire and ate a goat
Just before he died he had a toke
Now I’m home and I’m blind
And I’m broke
What is next


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

[Tupac:] 
Staring at the world through my rearview 
Just looking back at the world, from another level you know what I mean? 
Starin...

[Tupac]

Multiple gunshots fill the block, the fun stops 
N____ is callin cops, people shot, nobody stop 
I wonder when the world stopped caring last night 
Two kids shot while the whole block staring 
I will never understand this society, first they try 
to murder me, then they lie to me, product of a dying breed 
All my homies trying weed, now the little baby's 
crazed raised off Hennesey, tell me will my enemies 
flee when they see me, believe me 
Even Thugs gotta learn to take it easy, listen 
Through the intermissions search your heart for a plan 
and we turnin Bad Boys to grown men, it's on again 
I give a holla to my n_______ in the darkest corners 
Roll a perfect blunt, and let me spark it for ya 
One love from a thug n_____ rollin with a posse 
full of paranoid drug dealers, to the end my friend

I'm seein nuttin but my dreams comin true 
While I'm starin at the world through my rearview (see) 
[x2]

(They got me) starin at the world through my rearview 
Go on baby scream to God, he can't hear you 
I can feel your heart beatin fast cause it's time to die (we) 
Gettin high, watchin time fly, and all my m______
[x2]

[Phil Collins:] 
And I can feel it coming in the air tonight, Hold on 
I've been waiting for this moment for all my life, Hold on 
Can you feel it coming in the air tonight, Hold on, Hold on

[Tupac:] 
Now I was raised as a young black male 
In order to get paid, forced to make crack sales 
Caught a n______ so they send me to these overpacked jails 
In the cell, countin days in this livin black Hell, do you feel me? 
Keys to ignition, use at your discretion 
Roll with a twelve gauge pump for protection 
N_____ hate me in the section from years of chin checkin 
Turn to Smith and Wesson war weapons 
Heavenly Father I'm a soldier, I'm gettin hotter 
cause the world's gettin colder, baby let me hold ya 
Talk to my guns like they fly b______
All you bustas best to run look at my b____

Now I know the answers to the question, do dreams come true 
Still starin at the world through my rearview (I say) 
[x2]

(They got me) starin at the world through my rearview 
Go on baby scream to God, he can't hear you 
I can feel your heart beatin fast cause it's time to die 
Gettin high, watchin time fly - 
and all my m______ n______ can die 
[x2]

[Khadafi:] 
Back in the days we hustled for sneakers and beepers 
Nine-six for glocks cause fiends hittin up blocks with street sweepers 
Bless myself when knowin rules to these streets, somethin I learned 
in school, on some Million Man March s______ for the piece/peace 
True that, only one life to lead, a fast life of greed 
Criminally addicted, infested since a seed 
We all die, breed bleed like humans, towns run 
by young guns, Outlawz and truants, s_____ deep 
Turn eighteen, burn my will when I go 
Burnt my body with my shotty, or chosin my dough 
So while you reminiscin all nights out with the crew 
Smoke a blunt for me too, I'm starin through your rearview

[Tupac:] 
Hahahaha, you ain't knowin what we mean by starin through the rearview 
So since you ain't knowin what we mean let me break down understandin 
The world, the world is behind us 
Once a m____________ get an understanding on the game 
and what the levels and the rules of the game is 
Then the world ain't no trick no more 
The world is a game to be played 
So now we lookin at the world, from like, behind us 
N______ know what we gotta do, just gotta put our mind to it and do it 
It's all about the papers, money rule the world 
B____ make the world go round 
Real n______ do they wanna do, b___ n_____ do what they can't

Starin at the world through my rearview 
Go on baby scream to God, he can't hear you 
I can feel your heart beatin fast cause it's time to die 
Gettin high, watchin time fly, ya know/and we'll be 
[x4: with vocal fade]

[Phil Collins:] 
I can feel it coming in the air tonight, Hold on 
I've been waiting for this moment for all my life, Hold on 
[x2]


----------



## LuceMala (May 17, 2015)

cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

Odd one, you're never alone
I'm here and I will reflect you
Both of us basically unattached
To anything or anyone unless we're pretending
You live your life in your head
Some call it imagination
I'd rather focus instead on anything except
What I'm feeling
What I'm feeling
Odd one...

Hey, it's gonna be okay
Hey, we're gonna laugh at this one day

Odd one, I wish I was you
You're never concerned with acceptance
We are all desperately seeking out,
And fitting in with anyone
Who will accept us
But not you, odd one

Hey, it's gonna be okay
Hey, we're gonna laugh at this one day

Hey, it's gonna be okay
Hey, gonna laugh at this one day

Hey, it's gonna be okay
Hey, we're gonna laugh at this one day

Don't let someone tell you you're no-one
Don't let someone tell you you're no-one
Odd one...


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Artificial amateurs, aren't at all amazing
Analytically, I assault, animate things

Broken barriers bounded by the bomb beat
Buildings are broken, basically I'm bombarding

Casually create catastrophes, casualties
Canceling cats got their canopies collapsing

Detonate a dime of dank daily doing dough
Demonstrations, Don Dada on the down low

Eating other editors with each and every energetic
Epileptic episode, elevated etiquette

Furious fat fabulous fantastic
Flurries of funk felt feeding the fanatics

Gift got great global goods gone glorious
Getting godly in his game with the goriest

Hit em high, hella height, historical
Hey holocaust hints hear 'em holler at your homeboy

Imitators idolize, I intimidate
In an instant, I'll rise in an irate state

Juiced on my jams like jheri curls jocking joints
Justly, it's just me, writing my journals

Kindly I'm kindling all kinds of ink on
Karate kick type brits in my kingdom

Let me live a long life, lyrically lessons is
Learned lame louses just lose to my livery

My mind makes marvelous moves, masses
Marvel and move, many mock what I've mastered

*****s nap knowing I'm nice naturally
Knack, never lack, make noise nationally

Operation, opposition, off not optional
Out of sight, out of mind, wide beaming opticals

Perfected poem, powerful punch lines
Pummeling petty powder puffs in my prime

Quite quaint quotes keep quiet it's Quantum
Quarrelers ain't got a quarter of what we got uh

Really raw raps, rising up rapidly
Riding the rushing radioactivity

Super scientifical sound search sought
Silencing super fire saps that are soft

Tales ten times talented, too tough
Take that, challengers, get a tune up

Universal, unique untouched
Unadulterated, the raw uncut

Verb vice lord victorious valid
Violate vibes that are vain make em vanished

While I'm all well what a wise wordsmith just
Weaving up words, weeded up on my work shift

Xerox, my X-radiation holes extra large
X-height letters, and xylophone tones

Yellow back, yak mouth, young ones yaws
Yesterday's lawn yard sell our yawn

Zig zag zombies, zoom in to the zenith
Zero in zen thoughts, overzealous rhyme ZEALOTS!...


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

I might only have one match...

But I can make an explosion.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I see you standin'
Standin' on your own
It's such a lonely place for you
For you to be
If you need a shoulder
Or if you need a friend
I'll be here standing
Until the bitter end
No one needs the sorrow
No one needs the pain
I hate to see you
Walking out there
Out in the rain
So don't chastise me
Or think I, I mean you harm
Of those that take you
Leave you strung out
Much too far
Baby-yeah


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

This is what the devil plays before he goes to sleep
Some food for thought some food for death, go 'head and ****in' eat
My father's dead well I don't know, we'll never ****in' meet
I cut my wrist and play piano cause I'm so depressed
Somebody call the pastor, this ******* is so posessed
This meetin' just begun, n**ga I'm Satan's son


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

This city has lost a certain hold inside
It feels so worn being chained here to this life
I’ve been around and seen one hundred scenes
Where those who dare to tread the wheel
One day find out what’s behind that hill

Spend half a life deciding what went wrong
Trying to find out what took you so long
Until you feel it’s all part of some crazy scheme
It conjures in you memories ’til
You discover what’s behind the hill

You picked me up and we went for a drive
Into the stained glass cavern of the night
You turn to say, your eyes fixed on the rows
Take me from this place I know
The ruined landscape that I once called home

I don’t know what in this world is trying to save me
But I can feel its hand and it’s guiding me in sign
From the lives I’ve tried to lead
To the one that I received
Each painted sign along the road
Will melt away in source tags & in code


----------



## Irishlioness (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't waste your words I don't need anything from you,
I don't care where you've been or what you plan to do.

I am the resurrection and I am the life,
I couldn't ever bring myself to hate you as I'd like.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

*"Your bottles' almost empty
You know this can't go on
Because of you my mind is always racing
The needles' breaking your skin
The scar is sinking in
And now your trip begins but
It's all over for
It's all over for

You
For you
When you're on the edge and falling off
It's all over for you
For you
When you're on the edge and falling off
It's all over"

*_*-*_*Three Days Grace*​


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm beginning to like you 
So you probably won't get what I'm going to do 
I'm walkin' away from you 
It probably don't make much sense to you 
But I'm trying to save you 
From all of the things that I'll probably say or do 

I'll probably do

I could stay a while 
But sooner or later I'll break your smile 
And I can tell a joke 
But one of these days I'm bound to choke 
And we might share a kiss 
But I feel like a can't go through with this 
And I bet we could build a home 
But I know the right thing for me to do 
Is to leave you alone 

Leave you alone, now 

You'll probably call me a fool 
And say I'm doin' exactly what a coward would do 
And I'm beginning to like you 
What a shame it's a lame way to live 
But what can I do? 
I hope you appreciate what I do 

I'm a martyr for my love for you
A martyr for my love for you, now 
A martyr for my love for you 
A martyr for my love for you


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

Democracy is hypocricy, dictatorship is what we need, 
because, really, 
what's the ****ing difference? :yes

***********

Maybe men cannot live when their hearts 
are not filled with fire instead of love 
for fear is a powerful thing. 
Maybe only the might and the power of fear 
maintains our life. 
We function when it's controlled by denial. 

The wolf in your eyes, 
blinks first and dies,
beauty and fear. 

***********

Look at what you've done to me. 
You've become my enemy. 
Poisoning the world for me. 
Take away my everything. 
Weakened as I am. 

OMG, I love this thread! :kiss


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm still alive but I'm barely breathing
Just prayed to a God that I don't believe in
'Cause I got time while she got freedom
'Cause when a heart breaks, no, it don't break even

Her best days were some of my worst
She finally met a man that's gonna put her first
While I'm wide awake she's no trouble sleeping
'Cause when a heart breaks no it don't break even... even... no

What am I supposed to do when the best part of me was always you?
And what am I supposed to say when I'm all choked up and you're OK?
I'm falling to pieces, yeah,
I'm falling to pieces


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

I, I wish that I could dance on a single prayer.
I, I wish I could be strong without somebody there.
I, I wish that I could dance on a single prayer.
I, I wish I could be strong without the scheiße, yeah!


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Hints of a higher hand, lost on the Somme - 
Past deeds would never lead the mischief to a christening. 
And gears twist and grind away, spurred up to speed
While echoed silhouettes deliver to an early dream,
Held out of love, but gripped too tight...

A breath left hanging in the air.

You want to leave your home, but you
Don't want to lose control!
And there's far too many ways to die.
Far too many ways to die.

You want to keep your soul
Above the ocean floor,
But there's far too many ways to try.
Far too many ways to die.

Take a tip from me -
I swear I've seen it all before. 
The fear of what could be
Could keep you from wanting more...

Held out of love, but gripped too tight -
Left up, hung, in the air.

You want to leave your home, but you
Don't want to lose control!
And there's far too many ways to die.
Far too many ways to die.

You want to keep your soul
Above the ocean floor,
But there's far too many ways to try.
Far too many ways to die...

Never could we keep these things from happening.
Never found a way to keep the love in me. 
Took too long to speak, and never stopped to breathe.
To breathe...

We read the risks, hand-in-hand.
A ruined rest - but now, we wake up. 
We cut our teeth on foreign plans,
And curse the air - but now we wake up!

_Wake up!_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom voices with no words to follow
At the mercy of the cold and hollow
I withdrew into my sanctuary of silence
My defence

In this moment I am just becoming
Liberated from my cell of nothing
No sensation there was only breathing
Overcome oblivion

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

Waves of melodies once forgotten
like a symphony across the ocean
Never knew that they could hear my calling
deep within
crashing in
rushing in
like falling

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

There is no returning to that emptiness,
loneliness
The dream that lives inside of me
won't fade away, it's wide awake

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're on the couch, blowing up my phone
You don't want to come out, but you don't want to be alone
It don't take but two to have a little soirée
You're in the mood to sit tight right where you are, babe

Cause I'll be at your door in ten minutes
Whatever you got on, girl, stay in it
You ain't gotta leave the house to have a good time
I'm a bring the good time home to you

We'll have a house party, we don't need nobody
Turn your TV off, break that boom-box out
We'll wake up all the neighbors til the whole block hates us
And the cops show up and try to shut us down

If you're gonna be a homebody
We're gonna have a house party
If you wanna be a homebody
We're gonna have a house party

Throw a neon tee shirt over the lamp shade
I'll take the furniture, slide it out of the way
Shaking the floor, rattling the roof
We'll go to town like they're in your living-room


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You've been betrayed, you've been knocked down
Hurt by the way they've pushed you out
You were never made to fit the mold
Be a supernova and explode
You were never made to fit the mold
Be a supernova


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

"Stepped off a chair,
So he could learn to let loose!
Learn to let loose,
Before the pendulum wore off!

And his final sound:
A gurgle and a cough!
And his final words: 
'The pendulum wore off!'

Stepped off a building
To find some concrete evidence.
Concrete evidence...
That he'd ever make an impact!

Fiction splattered into...
Fiction splattered into...
_Fact!

_And his fiction
Splattered into
Another sidewalk painting on display.

Stepped off a bridge, so he could make a splash -
To make a splash, he had to flounder like a fish out water!
Stepped off a chair, so he could learn to let loose - 
Learn to let loose, before the pendulum wore off!

And his final sound...

Stepped off the platform, and he briefly made,
Yeah, he briefly made the news.
He made the news,
And he made the trains run
Fifteen minutes late.

Oh, what a price to pay...
_(The trains were fifteen minutes late).
_Oh, what a price to pay
The be the author of your fate!

To be the author of your fate...
To be the author of your _fate!

C'est la vie!
_A drooling old *****, and a house full of lies!
_C'est la vie!
_The little things that kill you make you glad to be alive!
_C'est la vie!
_Disease in your genes, and ocean levels on the rise.
_C'est la vie!
_Sing a song of living... before everybody _dies!"_


----------



## ViktorAdamson (Aug 10, 2015)

I Don't Know Why by Norah Jones

I waited 'til I saw the sun
I don't know why I didn't come
I left you by the house of fun
I don't know why I didn't come
I don't know why I didn't come

When I saw the break of day 
I wished that I could fly away
Instead of kneeling in the sand
Catching teardrops in my hand

My heart is drenched in wine
But you'll be on my mind
Forever

Out across the endless sea
I would die in ecstasy
But I'll be a bag of bones
Driving down the road alone

My heart is drenched in wine
But you'll be on my mind
Forever

Something has to make you run
I don't know why I didn't come
I feel as empty as a drum
I don't know why I didn't come
I don't know why I didn't come
I don't know why I didn't come

Video to go with it:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not aware of all the reasons, I am not deciding the results
Sanctioned through the principles autonomously blessed
Moving clouds to get a clearer view

Misery s the key to all religion, power is the key to every war
Time has taught me not to wait, what is mine I ll take
Eons of our past won't be returned
I was there to recognize the victim, cold and dry our mother has been killed
Plundered by the greed of men aftermath descends
Our time is sliding out of reach

I don't even wanna try to become the one that will save your halo
Everything that I denied every time that I lied, aware of our failure

I'm not gonna follow your decision, it is the position I retain
Everything once born will end, ashes be your name;
Bury me to set me free of shame
This is not the dust that we once came from, what we are is how we will return
The sun is punishing our land, soil turns into sand
What we had in common has been cursed

I try not to reveal the guilt breeding in me

You are the scythe harvesting what is not yours, soon won't be there anymore

I don't even wanna try to become the one that will save your halo
Everything that I denied every time that I lied, aware of our failure.

There's a new day
What we should share is noticed
What we inherited
The erasure of a life
Once so vital
Now dissected and dry
Throw the first stone
Then hide your hand
While pursuing your dream
Poisoning the essence of it all
I don't even wanna try
To become the one
That will save your halo.


----------



## Tsukami (Jun 1, 2015)

Spinning Round - きくお

My soul blows up like a balloon
Bursts with a bang and goes on a journey.
From the broken rip,
A happy trumpet keeps playing with a toot-toot. 
What to do, what to do? 
I can see a heart that's flipped over. 
What to do, what to do? 
Splatter splatter, mud pours over it. 
I'm making a universe filled with tainted blood. 
Forgive me, forgive me.Everyone's constellations are pitch black.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This used to be a funhouse
But now it's full of evil clowns
It's time to start the countdown
I'm gonna burn it down, down, down


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my skin blisters and sticks together like twin sisters
the wind blows and shatters windows like ten twisters


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Hubba hubba zoot zoot
Deba uba zat zat a-num num
Hubba hubba zoot zoot
Deba uba zat zat a-num num
A-hoorepa hoorepa a-huh-hoorepa a-num num
A-hoorepa hoorepa
HAH
A-huh-hoorepa a-num num
A-num


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

"Where The Silent Gods Stand Guard"

Ten men are dead by my feet
I smell their streaming blood
And I smile, cause it makes me
Makes me feel so good

They were crawling on their knees
Begging for their pathetic lives
Now their souls belong to me
As well as their eyes

Each man has something that I crave
I ate their steaming eyes
And drink their blood to make them my slaves
At Odin's feet in afterlife

I bring the skulls to my shrine
Where silent gods stand guard
Soak them in blood and in wine
A sacrificial ritual

One thousand heads are on display
Collected through years of thirst
Macabre trophies from my prey
Picked clean of flesh by Odin's birds

I am a wolf in human shape
I am a predator with flaming rage


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

The morning is dead
And the day is, too
There's nothing left here to meet me
But the velvet moon
All my loneliness I have felt today
It's like a little more than enough
To make a man throw himself away


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Girl, you got the beat right, killin' in your Levis
High on your loving's got me buzzin' like a streetlight
It's still early out in Cali, baby, don't you wanna rally again
We'll find a road with no name, lay back in the slow lane
The sky is dropping Jupiter around us like some old train
We'll be rolling down the windows, I bet you we're catchin' our second wind
We don't have to go home, we can leave the night on
We can leave the night on

Now all the stars are turnin' blue
Just kissed the clock 2:22
Baby, I know what you're wishin' for
I'm wishin' for it too
Now all the lights are flashin' gold
Nobody cares how fast we go
Our soundtrack's in the stereo
This DJ's on a roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Every night I tell myself,
I am the cosmos,

I am the wind,

But that won't get you back again,

Just when I was starting to feel ok,
You're on the phone,

I never wanna be alone,

I never wanna be alone,
I ain't set up to take you home,
I want you too much to say no, no...

Yeah yeah yeah,
Yeah yeah yeah,

My feelings always have been something,
I couldn't hide,

I can't confide,

Don't know what's going on inside,

So every night I tell myself,
I am the cosmos,

I am the wind,

But that won't get you back again...


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Mother****er I'm awesome!
No you're not dude, don't lie
I'm awesome!
I'm driving around in my mom's ride
I'm awesome!
A quarter of my life gone by
And I met all my friends on-line
Mother****er I'm awesome!
I will run away from a brawl
I'm awesome!
There's no voice mail, nobody called
I'm awesome!
I can't afford to buy eight balls
And I talk to myself on my facebook wall


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Son, Im 30
I only went with your mother cause shes dirty
And I dont have a decent bone in me
What you get is just what you see, yeah

I should so, I take it free, yeah
And all the bad preserves be things that feed me
I never help or give to the needy
Come on and see me

Yippee, ippee, ey, ey, ay, yey, yey
I had to crucify some brother today
And I dont dig what you gotta say
So, come on and say it
Come on and tell me twice

I said, Dad, youre a shabby
You run around and groove like a baggy
Youre only here just out of habit
All thats mine you might as well have it

You take 10p back and then stab it
Spray it on and tag it
So, sack on me, I cant stand the needy
Get around here if youre asking youre feeling

Yippee, ippee, ey, ey, ay, yey, yey
I had to crucify somebody today
And I dont dig what you gotta say
So, come on and say it
And come on and tell me twice

So, sack all the needy
I cant stand to leave it
You come around here and you put both your feet in

Yippee, ippee, ey, ey, ay, yey, yey
I had to crucify somebody today
And I dont hear what you gotta say
So, go on and say it

Yippee, ippee, ey, ey, ay, yey, yey
I had to crucify some brother today
And I dont hear what you gotta say
So, come on and say it
And come on and tell me twice


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Ay, ay look

[Fetty Wap:]
Baby girl, you're so damn fine though
I'm tryna know if I could hit it from behind though
I'm sipping on you like some fine wine though
And when it's over, I press rewind though
You talking bands, girl, I got it
Benjamins all in my pocket
I traded in my trues for some robins
He playing Batman, Fetty's gon' rob him
I got a Glock in my 'rari, 17 shots, no 38
I got a Glock in my 'rari, 17 shots, no 38

[Hook - Fetty Wap:]
I'm like, yeah, she's fine
Wonder when she'll be mine
She walk past, like press rewind
To see that *** one more time
And I got this sewed up
Remy Boyz, they know us
All fast money, no slow bucks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Underneath it all
We feel so small
The heavens fall
But still we crawl
All I've undergone
I will keep on


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Tell em' make room
Shake the room 
bam bam you're gonna get it 
You gotta get up off that grey line, yeah 
can't nobody tell you 
what you can't do 
shut that down automatic 
and I guarantee they'll fall in line

and watch em' all go 
damn baby, baby 
watch em' all go 
damn baby, baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could Someone Please Explain
The Lifeless And Mundane
World I've Built Around Me

Some By Design
Most By Default
Each Piece Has Its Place
And Each Place With A Face

But They're All So Very Ordinary

And Each Day That Passes
She Tightens Her Leash
And They Sharpen Their Teeth
While I Sit On My Hands
And Do All That I Can
To Hold Back Their Advances

And Then One Day It Will Be
When The World Says To Me
Thanks For Your Trouble
Now Gather Your Rubble
Your Handfuls Of Memories
Of Love And Of Joy

And Your Truckloads Of Misery
Your Self Hating Toys
And Get Out Of The Way
For The Next Poor Fool To See
All The Joy This Life Will Fail To Show Him

Then Miraculously He Broke Free
Of The Grinding Routine
He Sailed To Tahiti And Found His True Love
And He Trampled My Ashes

With No Need For Sunglasses
He Turned To The Bright Shining Sun
I'm Free
No Chain No Shackles No Pain
I'm Free
No Hate And No Fear
No Misery Here

I Didn't Want To Go Out Anyway
I'd Rather Stay Home Any Day
Time Moves Now And Then And Back Again
You Are The Dream That I Will Never Realize

And Then He Screamed At Me
If Only You Had Bled A Little More
You Too Could Be Breathing Just Like Me
Everyone Wants To Be Someone
Why Not You?

And Then He Waved At Me As I Withdrew
I Can Honestly Say
This World Is Gonna Miss You

As I Realize The World Outside
Has Quietly Passed Me By
I Think To Myself
That Should Have Been Mine


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

12-gauge dumped in a drug-fueled rage,
fvck age, I'm still goin' through my "fvck-you" stage
I'm a 27-year-old eleven-year-old, I'mma never grow up, 
*****, I ain't gon' never get old
I'll be sitting here with a cane and a beard
Still insane and as weird as the day I came in here, 
brain in my rear, yeah


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Send me the pillow, the one that you dream on


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I can see your back is turning
If I could I'd stick a knife in


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

And I thought that I knew all that there was to
Lonely, lonely, lonely eyes, lonely eyes, lonely lonely in your place, and
I still love you, I still love you, lonely, lonely...

favorite


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Baby that red dress brings me to my knees
Oh but that black dress makes it hard to breathe
You're a saint, you're a Goddess, the cutest, the hottest, a masterpiece
It's too good to be true, nothing better than you
In my wildest dreams

And I know that I can't ever tell you enough
That all I need in this life is your crazy love
If I never get to see the Northern lights
Or if I never get to see the Eiffel Tower at night
Oh if all I got is your hand in my hand
Baby I could die a happy man yeah


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

X: There's no escapin', once the blade starts scrapin'
X : My sword, indeed, make more **** bleed

X: Wannabe MC's is shakin'
Y: So swift, naked eye couldn't record the speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunshine, every single day
Helps to light my way
And darlin', right before my eyes
It don't come as no surprise
That it's easy
Easy lovin' you
And baby, 'til you came along
There was always something wrong
Around me
There was emptiness of course
But it's alright
And it's easy
Easy lovin' you
And sunshine, having you around
You're the light I never found
And darlin', every
minute you're away
But it's brighter
And it's easy
Easy lovin' you
Sunshine, every single day
Helps to light my way
And darlin', right before my eyes
It don't come as no surprise
That it's easy
Easy lovin' you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Breathing, when all I wanna do is drown
You keep on breathing, and I keep on sinking down
You wanna lift me up, but you don't know, and you don't see,
I'm stuck in my ways, stuck in my ways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every time I close my eyes
I find myself in the corners of my mind
And I'm in there, here somewhere
Under the covers I can feel it it's pulling me
No one can know where my mind goes
My dreams more real than my reality
And a memory inside of me will it be with me forever until infinity

Waiting for my conscious calling
Listening to hear me talking
Slowing down the rate of motion
Focusing inside an ocean
Catching myself falling over
Looking back and seeing no one
Walking through this Lucid Dream again

I never thought it would come to this
How did I get here
What did I miss
I have been trying to find righteous ment road
I wanna remember the womb of my mother wanna understand all the love of my father
I'm so close I can feel it in my bones my bones

Now every day is only
counting the seconds and minutes that separate me
from who I am really am
in this body temporarily on my journey
Going going gone and I can feel it like a wrecking ball crashing through me
And I don't make one sound
When I can hear it
As the memories prove I've been here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sometimes it's hard to do the right thing
When the pressure's coming down like lightning
It's like they want me to be perfect
When they don't even know that I'm hurting

This life's not easy, I'm not made out of steel
Don't forget that I'm human, don't forget that I'm real
Act like you know me, but you never will


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

With nothing useful to say, and no one to listen to it.
Filling the deep with the pain, I slowly sink into it.
Consider questionable things to try to get me through it.
I've try to push it away but I always give in to it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby, you make my heart beat faster
Baby, you make my heart beat faster
I know

Let alone to rust alone
Yeah, you're making me
I had to run, the damage is done
Give it up, yeah, give it up, yeah
There's nothing left, so take the rest
Yeah, you're draining me
I set it light, it burns so bright
Stab it out, yeah
Stab it out, yeah

Baby, you make my heart beat faster
Baby, you make my heart beat faster
I know, yeah I know, I know

I had to run, the damage is done
Give it up, yeah, give it up, yeah
I had to go, it got control
Yeah, you're breaking me
There's nothing left, so take the rest
Stab it out, yeah
Stab it out, yeah
I set it light, it burns so bright
Yeah, you're draining me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Your mailbox is seven minutes from mine
And I drive into town sometimes I see you sittin' there with him
And I wanna jump out
I wanna fight
I wanna say, "... that guy!" but I can't
It's my fault, I let her go
I never thought that...

...she would get down with somebody I know
I guess that's just how it goes
When you break up in a small town
I see our friends and they put on a show
Like they don't want me to know
So they give me the go-around

But there's only so many streets, so many lights
I swear it's like I can't even leave my house
I should've known all along
You gotta move or move on
When you break up in a small town


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You won't know what it's like unless you are plastered,
when a six-foot mouse calls you a b*astard.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll never forget you
You'll always be by my side
From the day that I met you
I knew that I would love you 'till the day I die
And I will never want much more
And in my heart I will always be sure
I will never forget you
And you will always be by my side 'till the day I die


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a dream, i hope will come true
That you're here with me, and i'm here with you
I wish that the earth, sea and the sky up above
will send me someone to lava


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I wasn't there baby girl, but i'm here
I don't know what to say, i just hear
If there's one wish i would make true
I would shoulder that pain and take it off you
Don't run baby girl don't run
Gotta face what you're fighting, head on
Only one thing i could say in truth
You gotta deal with the demons before they deal with you


----------



## heartlikeyours (Oct 11, 2015)

﻿For the reasons why 
they'll pick apart every formula
and try to break down every wall
for the message inside
they'll try to break you down
and take away
just everything you know
but they can't steal a thing from you 
because all that you need
is free like the air your breathe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm smoking way too many Turkish jades
And sipping on Kentucky straight
And when it's empty
I'll drink aftershave in desperation

When I was younger I was just abused
That's why I'm always staring at my shoes
It's funny how the smallest things affect you in big ways
Why do the best things always go so wrong?
It's not enough for them to give your all
A revelation in the shower stall that love is futile

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
I'm like a beast but not as nice

And all the time I wasted on some girls
Just makes me want to wretch
My guys unfurled
The road to hell is paved with golden curls and headaches
I've known the tragedy of former friends
I've seen the desperate means to desperate ends
I'm going to die by liver, lung or chest or by my own hand
I had a relative who killed himself
He made his noose from his karate belt
I think I know how he must have felt
But I'm still breathing

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
Revenge is sweetest served on ice, yeah

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
The phone is off the hook tonight

There's going to be a suicide tonight
You never know, this time it might be mine
There's going to be a suicide tonight
Hopefully, this time it won't be friends of mine
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
A razorblade is bought to bleed some mother****er dry
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
Another girl will stop the heart of just another guy


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Baby what's the deal, have you even heard of some **** so real..


It's going down, feeling like a millionaire 
Riding with the top down, while the rest of the world just stare..


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Premeditation will kill the trust
They'll never know if you fear me
With every second collecting dust
I feel so bloated and weary
'Cause she belongs to heaven..

She's coming over like a suicide
And it's the same old trip
The same old trip as before
Another complicating suicide
And it's the same old trip
The same old trip as before
As before!

Burn!

She'll cut you down with a single thrust
She's taken over too quickly
No medication could cure the lust
So say a prayer for the sickly
'Cause she belongs to heaven...

She's coming over like a suicide
And it's the same old trip
The same old trip as before
Another complicating suicide
And it's the same old trip
The same old trip as before
As before!
As before!

You set me up to fu**ing fail this time..
You set me up to fu**ing fail this time..
You set me up to fu**ing fail this time..
You set me up to fu**ing fail this time..
You set me up to fu**ing fail this time..
You set me up to fu**ing fail this time..
You set me up to fu**ing fail this time..
You set me up to fu**ing fail this time..

She's coming over like a suicide
And it's the same old trip
The same old trip as before
Another overbearing suicide
And it's the same old trip
The same old trip
She's coming over wearing genocide
And it's the same old trip
The same old trip as before
Another complicating suicide
And it's the same old trip
The same old trip as before
As before!
As before!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was a little little boy
my mother defeated me
she would not let me play with my cock 
or suck on her soft titty

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

(Lie, lie, lie, lie, lie
Lie, lie, lie, lie, lie)

If it happened it was meant to be
Offer me a free lobotomy
Got to be sedated to be seen
On the cover of your magazine

(Hey, hey, hey, hey
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey)

If it happened it was meant to be
Got me a lobotomy for free
Now, I'm so sedated and serene
On the cover of your magazine

(Hey, hey, hey, hey
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey)

Oh, and I suppose I brought it all upon myself
Starting with the question no one wants to ask themselves
Naked in the movie, make me the director's pet
Everybody told me 'take whatever you can get'
Everybody told me 'take whatever you can get'

Lie, lie, l-lie, lie, lie, l-lie, lie
Lie, lie, l-lie, lie, l-l-l-lie, lie ( x2 )

Holding off your freedom of speech
Rage against the dying of the light
Why you never say what you mean?
Rage against the dying of the light
Baby, you'll be safe with me
Rage against the dying of the light
Holding up a tattered dream
Rage against the dying, rage against the dying of the light

Oh, and I suppose I brought it all upon myself
Knowing all the questions no one wants to ask themselves
Naked in the movie, make her the director's pet
Your mother and your father wanna see you on the TV set
Everybody told her 'take whatever you can get'

Lie, lie, l-lie, lie, lie, l-lie, lie
Lie, lie, l-lie, lie, l-l-l-lie, lie ( x8 )

(Lie, lie, lie, lie, lie
Lie, lie, lie, lie, lie) ( x2 )


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Going back to the corner where I first saw you
Gonna camp in my sleeping bag I'm not gonna move
Got some words on cardboard, got your picture in my hand
Saying, "If you see this girl can you tell her where I am?"

Some try to hand me money, they don't understand
I'm not broke - I'm just a broken-hearted man
I know it makes no sense but what else can I do?
How can I move on when I'm still in love with you?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm so full of self esteem that i sweat fog


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

You taste like tear stains and could-have-beens, but I love a good train wreck.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm friends with the monster that's under my bed
Get along with the voices inside my head
You're trying to save me...stop holding your breath.
And you think I'm crazy.Well that's not fair!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

3. Pale Tortured Blue


On my naked back
A dance of the nocturnal sun
The tall grass crawls around me;
In adoration bowing can I find you in your dark?
Can you find me in your heart?

There’s a fallen statue in the wilderness
It has found its way to your dreams
Haunting the waking hours
In nights’ color with eyes like rain

The shades beseech you
My love increases you
And summer freezes you into me...
The cold fire suits you!
A pale tortured blue blistering through

A lifeless lover was the high mountain
Where we tried to reach the stars,
The moon, the ways beyond
It was the purest love of all...

Yet I collect the stars you wept,
Keeping them as my own
To be lost in your eyes
For all the sadness that we kept

And I fail to realize it’s you...
The cold suits you!
A pale tortured blue blistering through

When there’s peace within myself
And everything else
A pale tortured blue blistering through


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

They buried my brother, I was on the road
By the time I got home, the ground was cold
Got nothin left but a hole in my soul
****, dude was 23 years old


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

The crowd on the street walks slowly, don't mind the rain
Lovers hold hands to numb the pain,
Gripping tightly to something that they will never own

And those by themselves by choice or by some reward
No mistakes only now you're bored
This is the time of your life, but you just can't tell


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Scratching at the surface now
And I'm trying hard to work it out
And so much has gone misunderstood
And this mystery only leads to doubt

And I didn't understand
When you reached down to take my hand
And if you have something to say
You better say it now

'Cause this is what you've waited for
A chance to even up the score
And as these shadows fall on me now
I will somehow, yeah

'Cause I'm picking up the message, Lord
And I'm closer than I've ever been before
So if you have something to say
Say it to me now, just say it to me now


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Through the lights cameras and action, glamour glitters and gold
I unfold the scroll, plant seeds to stampede the globe
When I'm deceased, by then the beast arise like yeast
To conquer peace, leaving savages to roam in the streets
Live on the run, police paying me to give in my gun
Trick my wisdom, with the system that imprisoned my son http://genius.com/1909921


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Feeling like I'm breathing my last breath
Feeling like I'm walking my last steps
Look at all of these tears I've wept
Look at all the promises that I've kept

I put my heart into your hands
Here's my soul to keep
I let you in with all that I can
You're not hard to reach
And you bless me with the best gift
That I've ever known
You give me purpose
Yeah, you've given me purpose

Thinking my journey's come to an end
Sending out a farewell to my friends, forever peace
Ask you to forgive me for my sins, oh would you please?
I'm more than grateful for the time we spent, my spirit's at ease


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Hurrah I awake from yesterday
alive but the war is here to stay
so my love Catherina and me
decide to take our last walk
through the noise to the sea
not to die but to be re-born
away from a life so battered and torn....
forever...
oh say can you see its really such a mess
every inch of earth is a fighting nest
giant pencil and lip-stick tube shaped things
continue to rain and cause screaming pain
and the arctic stains
from silver blue to bloody red
as our feet find the sand
and the sea is strait ahead..
strait ahead.....
well its too bad 
that our friends 
cant be with us today
well that's too bad
"the machine 
that we built 
would never save us"
that's what they say
(that's why they ain't coming with us today)
and they also said
"its impossible for man
to live and breath underwater..
forever" was their main complaint
(yeah) 
and they also threw this in my face:
they said
anyway
you know good well
it would be beyond the will of God
and the grace of the King
(grace of the King yeah yeah)


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Just have a little patience
I'm still hurting from a love I lost
I'm feeling your frustration
Any minute all the pain will stop.

Just hold me close inside your arms tonight
Don't be too hard on my emotions.

_[Chorus:]_
'Cause I
Need time
My heart is numb, has no feeling
So while I'm still healing
Just try and have a little patience.

I really wanna start over again
I know you wanna be my salvation
The one that I can always depend.

I'll try to be strong
Believe me I'm trying to move on
It's complicated but understand me.

_[Chorus]_

'Cause the scars run so deep
It's been hard but I have to believe
Just have a little patience _[x2]_

_[Chorus]_

Have a little patience
My heart is numb, has no feeling
So while I'm still healing
Just try and have a little patience


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

The lack of light, hollow sea
Poison beaches, limousines
Toothless dentists, cops that kill

My baby's got the lonesome lows
Don't quite go away overnight
Doctor blind, just prescribe the blue ones
If the dizzying highs don't subside overnight
Doctor blind, just prescribe the red ones

Hard to hold, cold to touch
Fall to pieces
Treat the rush in hindsight
With prime time talk
All your pain will end here
Let the doctor soothe your brain, dear

My baby's got the lonesome lows
Don't quite go away overnight
Doctor blind, just prescribe the blue ones
If the dizzying highs don't subside overnight
Doctor blind, just prescribe the red ones


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't
Don't play with her don't be dishonest
Still not understanding this logic
Aye, I'm back and I'm better
I want you bad as ever
Don't let me just let up
I want to give you better
Baby it's whatever
Somebody gotta step up
Girl I'm that somebody
So I'm Next up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This boredom consumes me
Now you're laughing, you're pointing in my face
I'm so sick of not knowing
I'm so sick of you saying it's ok
But i'm still buried here for 212 days
Why can't you just take me from

Take me from this place
From all of these faces
That don't understand
They don't understand that i'm
Stuck in these places
With these situations
This boredom kills me


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I got a basic good and evil sensibility born. 

Good neighbor know a halo wouldn't fit over horns. 

I'm more science than faith, I'm more karma than bread and booze. 

I'm not an a*shole, I'm just a little confused.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I wanna make it right
Some future in my eyes, bright
Hush, don't explain
When you water down my name

I'll be up too late
Call me when you get
Better at your game
You haven't beat me yet


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ill keep holding on


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Everything you touch you don't feel
Do not know what you steal
Shakes your hand
Takes your gun
Walks you out of the sun

What you touch you don't feel
Do not know what you steal
Destroy everything you touch today
Please destroy me this way


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Who says you're not star potential?
Who says you're not presidential?
Who says you can't be in movies?
Listen to me, listen to me
Who says you don't pass the test?
Who says you can't be the best?
Who said, who said?
Would you tell me who said that?
Yeah, who said?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There’s thorns everywhere I walk this path ain’t easy to talk about--but
I like the sun and I’ll wait for, til my day is done
I drove a long way to get here, yes I did 
Now I stand alone in a big building, let my thoughts clear-- cause
I imagine you smell like blackberries, on my tongue 
I lick my lips, my lips, lips til I’m done til I’m done --well
Run away like a river, run wild child
Open up and let me in your tiny fish lungs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A smile that lingers on a Sunday morning,
And I can't quite find the words.
Lean in to kiss you, and I give no warning,
As we both forget the world.

I'll be there when your days are long,
Hold you up if you don't feel strong,
Light your way when the dark comes in,
And when you're lost, I'll lead you home again.
When you're lost, I'll lead you home again.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

You’re like a party somebody threw me 
You taste like birthday
You look like New Years
You’re like a big parade through town
You leave such a mess but you’re so fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday at Christmas men won't be boys
Playing with bombs like kids play with toys
One warm December our hearts will see
A world where men are free

Someday at Christmas there'll be no wars
When we have learned what Christmas is for
When we have found what life's really worth
There'll be peace on earth

Someday all our dreams will come to be
Someday in a world where men are free
Maybe not in time for you and me
But someday at Christmastime


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Sometimes I breathe you in
And I know that you know
And sometimes you take a swim
Found your writing on my wall
You left my heart soaking wet
Boy your boots can leave a mess


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

DiscardYourFear said:


> Sometimes I breathe you in
> And I know that you know
> And sometimes you take a swim
> Found your writing on my wall
> ...


:heart LOVE that song.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :heart LOVE that song.


Tori understands the hearts of women, being a woman herself.
I adore her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You know how it go
When you fall for the wrong one
I love you, I hate you
It ain't cool, it's f-cked up
Crazy how two people fall in love with each other
Just to turn around and hurt one another
It's f-cked up
You know how it go
When you fall for the wrong one


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bleeding now I'm
Crying out I'm
Falling down and I'm
Feeling nothing like
Laughing now I'm
Stopping now I'm
Reaching out and I'm
Feeling nothing

Yeah, you've created a rift within me
Now there have been several complications
That have left me feeling nothing
I might say, you were wrong to take it from me
Left me feeling nothing


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Will we always be like little kids
Running group to group asking
Who loves me?
Don't know who loves me
It's pathetic
It's impossible
Like girls in stilettos
Like girls in stilettos
Like girls in stilettos trying to run


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted to live, so I pretended to die
I had to shut down, cash out, and get buried alive
Out of the black and into the daylight
You had to dig me out, dust me off, and pull me off the cross 
Break me back open, break me back open, look inside 
Break me back open, break me back open, and shine a light, it's gonna be bright
It's gonna get loud, it's gonna get heavy 
I wanna kiss the ground and lay down the gospel according to Saint Me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're cold and hot
You burn out like a match
Keep a slip knot and the strings you attach
You think it's easy, but that's a lie
The only reason that you're good at goodbye is
Every boy you ever met was too easy to forget
Well, I ain't going out like that

Whoa whoa
I ain't gonna be that easy to leave
Whoa whoa
Girl, I'm gonna make you miss me
Make you wish that you were sleeping in my shirt
Lie about my jacket and tell everyone it's yours
When your phone rings after midnight and you're thinking maybe it's me
I'm gonna make you miss me


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I see the wind blow into my shins
Each grain cuts into my nerves
It's hard to let you come on in
And let you know that I was hurt

Search for a life
Every second
Every day, every night
It's a blessing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My name is _might have been_
My name is_ never was_
My name's_ forgotten_


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I got wiring loose inside my head
I got books that I never ever read
I got secrets in my garden shed
I got a scar where all my urges bled
I got people underneath my bed
I got a place where all my dreams are dead
Swim with me into your blackest eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm falling even more in love with you
Letting go of all I've held on to
I'm standing here until you make me move
I'm hanging by a moment here with you
I'm living for the only thing I know
I'm running and not quite sure where to go
And I don't know what I'm diving into
Just hanging by a moment here with you


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

All this that is more than a wish is a memory
All this that is ceases to be
All is revealed
The obvious door opens nothing
Nothing, nothing left, nothing left
Nothing left to chance

When you try to see, we'll watch you
When you try to leave, we'll keep you
When you should be dreaming, we'll wake you
But don't scream, we'll make you swallow your words

Gave them our reactions, our explosions, all that was ours
For graphs of passion and charts of stars
Gave them our reactions, our explosions all that we are
For graphs of passion and charts of stars

How ending starts
Ending starts with answers


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

People don't like you, honey, that's a good sign 
Most people don't know nothing but opinions
Very few find the facts 
You keep trying to make them all side with you 
You're gonna waste all your time 
Because you can't get 'em, shouldn't want 'em, 
don't need 'em, so move on, be righteous and relax


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

it's all smooth sailing from here on out


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

So get yourself together 'cause you're acting like you're crazy
You feel so sorry for yourself that it's amazing
Now you know a broken heart is just another body part
Seemed so tender at the start
It don't take much to make it hard

Please hold your breath
And keep your lipstick off my cheek
Don't care if you're tangled in my sheets
Or if you're strangled in my street
God bless your heart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I know that I've been messed up
You never let me give up
All the nights and the fights
And the blood and the breakups
You're always there to call up
I am pain, I'm a child, I'm afraid
But yet you understand
Yeah like no one can
Know that we don't look like much
But no one f-cks it up like us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear Mr. President, come take a walk with me

Let's pretend we're just two people and you're not better than me
I'd like to ask you some questions if we can speak honestly
What do you feel when you see all the homeless on the street?
Who do you pray for at night before you go to sleep?
What do you feel when you look in the mirror? Are you proud?

How do you sleep while the rest of us cry?
How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye?
How do you walk with your head held high?
Can you even look me in the eye? And tell me why?

Dear Mr.President, were you a lonely boy?
(Were you a lonely boy?)
Are you a lonely boy?
(Are you a lonely boy?)

How can you say, no child is left behind?
We're not dumb and we're not blind
(We're not blind)
They're all sitting in your cells while you pave the road to hell

What kind of father would take his own daughter's rights away?
And what kind of father might hate his own daughter if she were gay?
I can only imagine what the first lady has to say
You've come a long way from whiskey and cocaine
How do you sleep while the rest of us cry?
How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye?
How do you walk with your head held high?
Can you even look me in the eye?

Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Minimum wage with a baby on the way
Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Rebuilding your house after the bombs took them away

Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Building a bed out of a cardboard box
Let me tell you 'bout hard work, hard work, hard work
You don't know nothin' 'bout hard work, hard work, hard work

How do you sleep at night?
How do you walk with your head held high?
Dear Mr. President, you'd never take a walk with me, would you?

 
​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Your eyes are so intimidating
My heart is pounding but
It's just a conversation
No, girl I'm not wasted
You don't know me
I don't know you but I want to

I don't wanna steal your freedom
I don't wanna change your mind
I don't have to make you love me
I just wanna take your time

I don't wanna wreck your Friday
I ain't gonna waste my lines
I don't have to take your heart
I just wanna take your time


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

We're no strangers to love, you know the rules and so do I
A full commitments what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy.
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling, gotta make you understand.

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.

Sorry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got all I need when I got you and I
I look around me, and see sweet life
I'm stuck in the dark but you're my flashlight
You're gettin’ me, gettin’ me through the night
Can’t stop my heart when you shinin’ in my eyes
I can’t lie, it’s a sweet life
I'm stuck in the dark but you're my flashlight
You're gettin’ me, gettin’ me through the night
Cause you're my flash light
You're my flash light, you're my flash light


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

She's a big shot. You know your dream girl
She knows how to use her looks to take advantage of the world
She's a big shot. You thought you could school her
She dissed you like you were neutered, and told you to go get a sexual tutor
She's a big shot. She wouldn't touch your ruler
She's so beautiful. A cute but cruel looter, user and abuser
She's a big shot. Your eyes are glued to her behind
You know her steez, but you fall for it every time


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Well I've been here in this car
Going over what went wrong
And every time it gets like this
I'll calm you down 
You mark your list
But if you go and if you're gone
Well God I don't know what I could've done 
That'll make it clear I need you here
Baby you're the only one

So pour it out and pour it out
I'm letting go of everything
I miss you more than anything
Pour it out and pour it out
Baby what if you could be
Something I can't ever be


----------



## the sad kitty cat (Oct 13, 2015)

Don't wanna be an American idiot.
Don't want a nation under the new mania
And can you hear the sound of hysteria?
The subliminal mind **** America.

Welcome to a new kind of tension.
All across the alienation.
Where everything isn't meant to be okay.
Television dreams of tomorrow.
We're not the ones who're meant to follow.
For that's enough to argue.

Well maybe I'm the ****** America.
I'm not a part of a ******* agenda.
Now everybody do the propaganda.
And sing along to the age of paranoia.

Welcome to a new kind of tension.
All across the alienation.
Where everything isn't meant to be okay.
Television dreams of tomorrow.
We're not the ones who're meant to follow.
For that's enough to argue.

Don't want to be an American idiot.
One nation controlled by the media.
Information age of hysteria.
It's calling out to idiot America.

Welcome to a new kind of tension.
All across the alienation.
Where everything isn't meant to be okay.
Television dreams of tomorrow.
We're not the ones who're meant to follow.
For that's enough to argue.


green day american idiot


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

You spend your time sitting in circles with your friends 
Pontificating to each other
Forever competing for that one moment of self-aggrandizing glory 
In which you hog the intellectual spotlight 
Holding dominion over the entire shallow pointless conversation 
Oh, we’re not worthy
When you walk by a group of quote-unquote normal people 
You chuckle to yourself patting yourself on the back as you scoff 
It's the same superiority complex 
Shared by the high school jocks who made your life a living hell 
And makes you a slave to the competitive capitalist dogma 
You spend every moment of your waking life *****ing about


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Some say we're lost in space
Some say we're falling off the page
Some say our life is insane 
But it isn't insane on paper

Playgrounds are graveyards 
And all of our scars are permanent 
There's no replacement for places 
I'll always love you, you're mine
Numb is the new high
All memories die out 
'Till nothing and nowhere is golden


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

First let me ask for forgiveness, since I might go to hell
But I'm addicted to these girls, the way they f, feel, smell
And I been around the world in and out of hotels
Now I'm finally off tour I got some stories to tell
It all started with Mel my first time doin' it
Nervous, couldn't speak, I was scared I might ruin it
Something like a pulse she knew how to take it slow
Knew one false move and I could f around and blow
So I went with the flow, it went better than I planned
Finally found something better than cummin' in my hand
They say you come twice the first time, now I understand
I came once inside of her, then I became a man
The next couple of times weren't quite that memorable
Tamia, lydia must've thought I was pitiful
Bustin' after two minutes, I thought that ish was typical
That was probably why they never got back at a ***** tho


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

When I come home at night she will be waiting
She'll be the truest doll in all this world
I'd rather have a paper doll to call my own
Than have a fickle-minded real live girl

I guess I had a million dolls or more
I guess I've played the doll game o'er and o'er
I just quarreled with Sue, that's why I'm blue
She's gone away and left me just like all dolls do

I'll tell you boys, it's tough to be alone
And it's tough to love a doll that's not your own
I'm through with all of them, I'll never fall again
Say boy, whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn on the lights, paint me a tapestry
Go start a fire, get close to the gasoline
I followed you to the deep end
I was helpless but still you pulled me in
Now I'm caught in the tide
Lost in the eyes of envy
For whom it concerns
Some never learn

She lacerated me, exposing me piece by piece
She saw a weakness in me, and used it against me
She lacerated me

Turn out the lights, make me a porcelain doll
Whisper your secrets, can't get to the truth at all
I reached out again and again
I could never believe you'd do me in

Now I'm caught in the tide
Lost in the eyes of envy
For whom it concerns
Some never learn

She lacerated me, exposing me piece by piece
She saw a weakness in me, and used it against me
She lacerated me, and now I have nowhere to go
She lacerated me


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Whatever it is, spit it into a bottle and sell it to me
I'm looking to buy freedom from my sobriety
Just like Huey Lewis
I need a new drug
I need a new drink
I need a new drug that does what it should

So take me to the bank
Take me to the bar
Can you take me to the hot spot?
This is what we work so hard to afford, but

Take me to the bank
Can you take me to the bar?
Can you take me to the hot spot?
This is what we work so hard to afford, but
How I wanna hide


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been roaming around
Always looking down at all I see
Painted faces, fill the places I can't reach

You know that I could use somebody
You know that I could use somebody

Someone like you, and all you know, and how you speak
Countless lovers under cover of the street

You know that I could use somebody
You know that I could use somebody
Someone like you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No one's paved the road to paradise
Or guaranteed that it'd be nice
It's just a long road hard road
Dragging our little red wagon
Till were six feet under wondering
"What the f*** have I done?
Where did all my time go? "
At times in life you gotta take
A chance and dance on broken
Glass and see who lasts...


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm sick, you're tired, let's dance


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I told you right from the start
I'd give you my heart cause I'm just a fool like that
Always want to believe in the best
But the evil comes out and throws me out of track
Remember when you told me that you'd always stand by me

But you don't get me so why you gotta keep on holding me back like this
You don't want me but you won't take these chains off from my wrists
I'm never be good enough for you, never be good enough
What are we doing? you don't get me so, so let me go
Just let me go


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Have you ever felt yourself slipping away?
When all you think of was your sanity and how it decayed.
There's no place to run, no place to hide.
You can't escape from inside and you're losing your mind.
You try to think of when it started and ask yourself why.
But each*thought deepens the sickness and*completes the desert dry. 
Fear feeds the derangement*of the inner eye.
With nothing left you find yourself all into madness so you dive


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Now I just stare into the sun
And I see everything I've done
I think I could have been someone
But I can't stop what has begun
When everything is said and done
And there is no place left to run
I think I used to be someone
Now I just stare into the sun


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

First thing when I wake up
I say my prayers, then I blaze up
A plate of breakfast that my girl chef'd up
Morning pretty with no make up, yup
Now that I'm woken I'm smoking, layered my body in clothing
Chevrolet doors open, Forgiato's rolling
On the interstate like ninjas was shooting at your homie
Zooming in and out of lanes, booming that U.G.K.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

I came here with a broken heart that no one else could see
I drew a smile on my face to paper over me
But wounds heal and tears dry and cracks they don't show
So don't be so hard on yourself, no

Let's go back to simplicity
I feel like I've been missing me
Was not who I'm supposed to be
I felt this darkness over me
We all get there eventually
I never knew where I belonged
But I was right and you were wrong
Been telling myself all along


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They say that anger is just love disappointed.
They say that love is just a state of mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

From our lives' beginning on
We are pushed in little forms
No one asks us how we like to be

In school they teach you what to think
But everyone says different things
But they're all convinced that
They're the ones to see

So they keep talking and they never stop
And at a certain point you give it up
So the only thing that's left to think is this

I want out--to live my life alone
I want out--leave me be
I want out--to do things on my own
I want out--to live my life and to be free

People tell me A and be 
They tell me how I have to see
Things that I have seen already clear

So they push me then from side to side
They're pushing me from black to white
They're pushing 'til there's nothing more to hear

But don't push me to the maximum
Shut your mouth and take it home
'Cause I decide the way things gonna be

I want out--to live my life alone
I want out--leave me be
I want out--to do things on my own
I want out--to live my life and to be free

There's a million ways to see the things in life
A million ways to be the fool
In the end of it, none of us is right
Sometimes we need to be alone

No no no, leave me alone

I want out--to live my life alone
I want out--leave me be
I want out--to do things on my own
I want out--to live my life and to be free


----------



## weeKenDsx (Jan 6, 2016)

(...) It seems we gather all these things in our lives just to die with them by our sides


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

We saw the quiet when we're on your side
Some will know, some bore you to sleep
Well we haven't got a thing to hide
And I've never really been down this street

Shadows change and lights go on and off
Follow the clock and with no regrets
The stars on the ceiling aren't the real thing 
But they would be if that's what you say

Now I'm dreaming and I see your face 
When before I was so confused 
Now I know why you called me 
You knew something that I never knew 
You were sent here to save me 
Thank you... 
Thank you...
Na na na na na na


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hard Body Mother****er Got The Heart Of A Killer
Young God In The Building 'Bout To Start A Religion
'Bout To Call Bin Laden Up And Order Some missiles
Bring 'Em Straight To Your Block And Go To War With You *****es
If you Hit The Head Then The Rest Fall In Position
Shoot A ***** On The Porch And Make Him Fall In The Kitchen


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

I think I must've went insane
Thinking I was in love, but really in chains
Trapped to this girl through the two-year-old who carried my name
I tried to stop tripping
But yo, I couldn't and the plot thickened
That ish affected me, largely
Because I know a lot of people want me
To fail as a father
And the thought of that haunts me
Especially when I check my rear-view mirror
And don't see him in his car seat
So the next time it's late at night
And I'm laid up with the woman I'mma make my wife
Talking 'bout how we 'gon make a life
I'm thinking about child support, alimony, visitation rights
Cause that's the only outcome if you can't make it right
Pissed off with your children feeling the same pain


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

There's rows and rows of house, with windows painted blue.
With the light from the t.v. running parallel to you.
But there is no sunken treasure, rumored to be.
Wrapped inside my ribs in a sea black with ink.
I am so out of tune with you, I am so out of tune with you.

If I had a mountain, I'd try to fold it over.
If I had a boat, you know I'd probably roll over.
And I'd leave it on the shore, I'd leave it for somebody.
Surely there's somebody who needs it more than me.
I am so out of tune with you, I am so out of tune with you.

All the leaves will burn and autumn fires then return.
All the fires we burn, all will return.
Music is my savior, and I was maimed by rock and roll.
I was maimed by rock and roll.
I was tamed by rock and roll.
I got my name from rock and roll.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

You picked a fine time to leave me, now this house ain't a home
I had no problem being faithful, I loved you so much I hate you
Because you left me, when I needed you the most
So now a beach, is how I rate you
My female friends, making you wonder
Guilt got you feeling suspicious, from when you was creeping on me
On the under, but even still I held my head
Five kids and I fed em all, with moldy bread and spreads
Them was my motherfoes , treated em like sisters and brothers
But somehow I fell out of place, f'n with they punk as mother
I apologize, I wish I can turn back the hands of time
Wishing we could pillow fight, just one more time
But Ms. Ronda, wanna put them laws in my life
Although I'm happy, I never pictured you not at all in my life
Solo that's how I kick it, the rest of my days
But I wanna thank you for making possible, some of the best of my days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't fly
But I, I keep finding myself soaring high above this
I have nothing left but I keep on pouring
Out like I am endless
Impossible, Impossible

I don't run too fast but I'm looking back
And miles and miles have passed
I can barely breathe but I'm
Singing out like this is nothing to me
Impossible, Impossible

Every morning I see another miracle
I can't believe, I'm living the impossible
We are the sign and we are the wonder
Another day of living the impossible
Impossible, Impossible


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I attack with love, pure bug beauty 
I curl my lips and crawl up to you
I attack with love, pure bug beauty 
I curl my lips and crawl up to you 

And your afternoon 
And I've been puking 

I move so slow, a steady crushing hand 
Holy **** there's a company in my back 
I move so slow, a steady crushing hand 
Holy **** there's a company in my back 

Hide your soft skin, your sorrow is sunshine 
Listen to my eyes 
Hide your soft skin, your sorrow is sunshine 
Listen to my eyes 

They are hissing radiator tunes

I move so slow, a steady crushing hand 
Holy **** there's a company in my back 
I move so slow, a steady crushing hand 
Holy **** there's a company in my back 

You learn so slow, old radiant beauty 
I'll curve my flight
You learn so slow, old radiant beauty 
I'll curve my flight 

Under your bended knee 
And I will always die 
I will always die 
I will always die 
So you can remember me 

I move so slow, a steady crushing hand 
Holy **** there's a company in my back 
I move so slow, a steady crushing hand 
Holy ****, there's a company in my back 

There's a company in my back


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you know what its like,
Not to know what is wrong or what's right,
I've been throwing away,
The efforts I've made to leave this all behind,
Don't feel sorry for me,
I have no excuse, I brought this on myself

I, I felt ashamed, for so long,
You, you are the reason I go on

I don't know, how I got here,
I don't know, where I went wrong,
I'm the player that's aged,
And won't stay away cause,
I've been in the game for soo long,
Another day, another way,
For me to finally make a change,
Another day, another slave,
But I'll keep trying


----------



## SadnessAndDespair (Feb 16, 2016)

*The storms are raging on the rolling sea, and on the highway of regret. The winds of change are blowing wild and free. You ain't seen nothing like me yet...

-Bob Dylan, "Make you feel my love".
*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got your letter today
And I miss you all so much, here
I can't wait to see you all
And I'm counting the days, dear
I still believe that there's gold
At the end of the world
And I'll come home
To Illinois
On the day after tomorrow

It is so hard
And it's cold here
And I'm tired of taking orders
And I miss old Rockford town
Up by the Wisconsin border
But I miss you won't believe
Shoveling snow and raking leaves
And my plane will touch tomorrow
On the day after tomorrow

I close my eyes
Every night
And I dream that I can hold you
They fill us full of lies
Everyone buys
About what it means to be a soldier
I still don't know how I'm supposed to feel
About all the blood that's been spilled
Look out on the street
Get me back home
On the day after tomorrow

You can't deny
The other side
Don't want to die
Any more than we do
What I'm trying to say,
Is don't they pray
To the same God that we do?
Tell me, how does God choose?
Whose prayers does he refuse?
Who turns the wheel?
And who throws the dice
On the day after tomorrow?

Mmmmmmm...
I'm not fighting
For justice
I am not fighting
For freedom
I am fighting
For my life
And another day
In the world here
I just do what I've been told
You're just the gravel on the road
And the one's that are lucky
One's come home
On the day after tomorrow

And the summer
It too will fade
And with it comes the winter's frost, dear
And I know we too are made
Of all the things that we have lost here
I'll be twenty-one today
I've been saving all my pay
And my plane will touch down
On the day after tomorrow


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Edit


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Edit


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Edit


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Edit


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Like a telescope I will pull you so close 'til no space lies in between and suddenly I see you 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
never been a better time than this
suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city
that swells with so much hate 
you seem to rise above
and take its place
the heart pumps until it dies
drain the blood, the heart is wise

All my friends are murder
All my bones no marrows in
All these fiends want teenage meat
All my friends are murderers

Away....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I made my bed, I'll lie in it. 
I made my bed, I'll cry in it. 
I made my bed, I'll die in it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When I look at you
I see forgiveness
I see the truth
You love me for who I am
Like the stars hold the moon
Right there where they belong
And I know I'm not alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the devil comes blowing through your door
You'll know there's trouble
And he's coming back for more
You better keep what is precious
Hidden under the floor
Or you better treat it so good
It will never want for more

But looking back in retrospect
Did you ever really get what you'd expect?
Trying to rectify
Got lost a little further
Well, you've been trying to justify
Find out how and from where it came

Devil was your angel
But it's not no more
The devil was your angel
When you weren't sure


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I said I'll make you smile for the simple fact that I'm good at it. 
I'll make you smile just so I can sit and look at it.


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

"Teardrop"

Love, love is a verb
Love is a doing word
Fearless on my breath
Gentle impulsion
Shakes me, makes me lighter
Fearless on my breath

Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my breath

Night, night after day
Black flowers blossom
Fearless on my breath
Black flowers blossom
Fearless on my breath

Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my...

Water is my eye
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Of a confession
Fearless on my breath
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath

Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my breath

You stumble in the dark
You stumble in the dark


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I needed somewhere to hang my head, without your noose
You gave me something that I didn't have, but had no use
I was too weak to give in, too strong to lose
My heart is under arrest again, but I break loose
My head is giving me life or death, but I can't choose
I swear I'll never give in, I refuse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was young, I was the nicest guy I knew
I thought I was the chosen one
But time went by, and I found out a thing or two
My shine wore off as time wore on
I thought that I was living out the perfect life
But in the lonely hours when the truth begins to bite
I thought about the times when I turned my back and stalled
I ain't no nice guy after all


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well the year me and my grandad fixed that car
It was a summer full of grease and changing parts
But when we finally got that thing to start
And it sounded just right.
Ridin' with the prettiest girl I know
Breaking in brand new record on an old back road
When that first slow love song came on
She couldn't hide that little smile.

If I could bottle it up I'd have a stash in the truck,
Splash in my cup. It'd never get old.
One little sip, just a taste on my lip
I'd be takin' a trip wherever I go.
I'd keep a "life's good,
Sweet bliss does it ever really get
Better than this?" kinda buzz
If I could bottle it up.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

There's no tears next to your name here


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

(Internet porn) Roman orgy scenes
(Internet porn) dominatrix queens
(Internet porn) girl on girl on girl on girl on girl on guy on sheep
(Internet porn) gross anatomy
(Internet porn) Pam and Tommy Lee
(Internet porn) when you're given so much to choose from, who has time to sleep?
(Internet porn) barely legal teens
(Internet porn) naughty figurines
(Internet porn) geriatric German grandmas spanking Spanish men
(Internet porn) erotic Asian art
(Internet porn) guys with extra parts
(Internet porn) I don't think I'm ever going to see the sun again
(Internet porn) melon-love.com
(Internet porn) there's my neighbor's mom
(Internet porn) bikers wearing diapers chasing nurses dressed like Smurfs
(Internet porn) Maison l'Esclavage
(Internet porn) un, deux, trois menage
(Internet porn) every kind of smut from every corner of the Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please stop before I feel more hurt
It's my destiny with which you flirt
I can't take the mystery of what you've done
And baby, let me tell you, like this I'll never see the sun.

'Cause I know you think you've fooled me so,
but there's something I need you to know:
Your lie has gone too far;
I know who you really are.

You let me fall in love with your soul,
and now I may feel like a complete whole.
But how can I go on accepting you're someone you're not?
I think I can answer that for myself...
Have you ever touched the fire even though you knew it was hot?

'Cause I know you think 
you've fooled me so,
but there's something I need you to know:
Your lie has gone too far;
I know who you really are.

So I implore you to give me your honesty,
and I promise I'll never flee.
I need the real you here beside my fragile frame.
I'll let you stay in my heart and mind,
even though you're the one to blame.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

But you don't wanna be high like me
Never really knowing why like me
You don't ever wanna step off that roller coaster and be all alone
You don't wanna ride the bus like this
Never knowing who to trust like this
You don't wanna be stuck up on that stage singing
Stuck up on that stage singing
All I know are sad songs, sad songs
Darling, all I know are sad songs, sad songs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Love hangs herself with the bed sheets in her cell
Threw myself on fires for you
Ten good reasons to stay alive
Ten good reasons that I can't find
Oh, give me a reason to be beautiful
So sick in his body, so sick in his soul
Give me one reason to be beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up look around and
then scale back down too

See I believe in a revolution, I believe it is a hell,
I believe in it, take care of it daily daily on demand because...
I am a blacksmith of metal and words and a sheep that pitch black too,
and in this life spun short in the span of things I believe there's a bit more that we ought to be trying
Cause 500 hundred years ago, when these trees were more dense,
and the colors pristine, so the chaos made sense.
There was no knowing of loss of a mountain,
the whole mountain that I call home and these same hills roll on and on,
without mention of vanish or where fools belong and these same mountains that go to peace
long before the noose, and now that soon is really gone, now that too is nearly gone
so tell me what have we done as a civilization to destroy in our own wake that
metaphorical hand that feeds us we are trashing our own birthday cake
and I consider myself a skeptic but I'm optimist in soul and we are all getting force fed,
we are led around like the bull and he is huge and rageful and somehow subdued and hauled by those thick rings

so don't you too shut out the filthy, nasty, sticky truth of things
So here we go, get the f*** out your car, walk, it's good for you stop consuming blindly,
get by on what you do have and then scale that down too


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been told I'm living a lie
I've been told all my life
I've been told I'm living a lie
I've been told all my life

I haven't got more than one dress
Mostly I wear it out walking to work
Who else am I?
Getting it wrong almost every time
Where else, where else am I?
Living alone in my head


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

living everyday like its my last 
I refuse to be stuck in the past 
people acting like machines 
'cause they're scared to live their dreams 
no, not me

If you want to find your paradise 
Do it now never too late to try 
loose you're inhibitions 
let your inspiration set you free


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

wie einst, Lili Marlene


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm good to go
And i'm going nowhere fast
It could be worse
I could be taking you there with me


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

when your mind breaks the spirit of your soul.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Remind me, remind me, remind me of what I could've been.
I feel the faster I'm going
The more I am slowing down
I'm the focus of the bring down
I'm the one who captures what he lost
And turns it around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm central to nowhere 
Thinking of sweeping it clean 
When we choose to go were losing more than just our surroundings
I've gone around the sides of this universe as it stands
Outside the limits of all existence 
Where light never ends 
We should be grateful to the gods
Whoever they're real to they are 
I value my placement as in Hell
Remember that moment that I fell 
Anything that could one day be is as real as what I'm saying
If something is nothing it must not be something in any possible way 
Lose yourself in the far off worlds that are right under your feet
Switch below with above all the way up into infinity
We should be thankful who we are
Whether we know ourselves or not
Walking alongside myself 
Neither of us listens very well
I'm dreading a time that is not near
As a man on cross I have no fear I can't believe these words I'm saying
You gotta feel your lines


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd like to walk around in your miiiiiiind someday...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Leave this blue neighbourhood
Never knew loving could hurt this good, oh
And it drives me wild

'Cause when you look like that
I've never ever wanted to be so bad, oh
It drives me wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom, please tell me what to do,
I'm so disappointed in you
You said those words that made me cry,
And you always wondered why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, please hurry home to me,
I waited up so patiently
You sit down and you start to cry,
But you never ask me why
Why I sing my lullaby

Was it my fault they lead you in the wrong direction?
Was it my fault they didn't show you any affection?
I show you when I start to cry
Still you always wonder why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, why love me if you're cold
You'll just get bitter then grow old
Ask me when I start to weep
Then I'll tell you in my sleep
Why I sing my lullaby


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

see you in my dreams, wake up you're with me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spent my days with a woman unkind, 
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine. 
Made up my mind to make a new start
Going To California with an aching in my heart. 
Someone told me there's a girl out there with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair. 
Took my chances on a big jet plane, never let them tell you that their all the same. 
Oh the sea was red and the sky was grey, I wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today. 
The mountains and the canyons started to tremble and shake 
as the children of the sun begin to awake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The devil popped around today, selling promises and potions
That could take a memory away, help forget I'd ever met you
Tell me, can't you please, kindly take away the misery?
Give me a baker's dozen please, wrap me up to go away


----------



## 17mosorio (Mar 12, 2016)

This song is one of my faves;

Why the **** u lying
Why u always lying
mm oh my god
stop ****in lying 


i appreciate a good meme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've got beet blood in your mouth and lies in your artichoked heart
You’re black eyes stalking through me
With a birdcage for ribs, that vultures trying to get out
It’s scratching your kidney wings
We’re no longer feeding ourselves, the raccoons are eating our dreams
Pushing past our feeblery to keep them out, this morning I heard one sing:
There's a whole big world out there my son, be careful don't believe them.
There's a crazy old lady in the sun, she's angry can't you feel it?

If you don’t work hard you’re no son of mine, well I’ve earned these riverbeds
And I’ll drown you out until you’ve made me proud if you won’t learn you’re better off dead.
So, I’m digging in this farm yard trying to find the seeds
Forgetting all I have left in this world of course that includes me
So I’m building and I’m learning and leaving nothing unsaid
All I am is all I have, I’ll take this garden for my bed
And these are not just words built like a city of dreams, we have no use for this kingdom
I’m proud of you my friends, may your lives be a symphony of freedom


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

When I die put that bottle in my hand
All these years on earth, it was my only friend
When you dig a hole and gonna bury me
Put that bottle of Jim Beam to rest beside me

All my life I've been living on the run
Hanging out in bars and hotel rooms annoying everyone
Living on the road running from coast to coast
Spending many nights in jail, like a gunman at his post

When I die, you don't have to cry
You don't have to feel no feelings inside

Never cared or had no feelings for no one
The only one I cared for was the one who made me cum
Live my life like a loner on the trail
Some of the nights in jail, I couldn't afford no bail

No one to call, no one to see me through
So I bought a gun one day and I came gunning after you
Living on the road, playing scumfuc rock 'n' roll
I'm on the road and I haven't got no home

Never lived nowhere long enough to call home
I'm just an outlaw scumfuc, playing my rock 'n' roll

Never had nothing that could keep me satisfied
'Cept my booze and my drugs and that woman by my side
She was no woman, but she's good enough for me
She's got that **** between her legs and that's all I need

So when I die put that bottle by my side
Bury me with ol' Jim Beam and I'll be on my hell ride
When I die, when I die
Down to Hell is my final destination

When I die put that bottle by my side
It's the only friend I had in life and it kept me satisfied
Living on the run you'll never take me out alive
I bought a gun, I'm leaving now

Bye-bye, bye-bye


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, how did you expect it would be?
Well, you signed up for a car crash when you signed up with me
And you can't swim to safety on a sinking ship
So go home baby if you're ready to quit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me 
And just forget the world?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So this didn't go well
i fell 
oh well
i'm on gonna brush off the dirt 
and put on a new skirt

shake it up 
break it down
spread some love
and all around
chase the rush shoot the breeze
feel the bullets in my knees

i wanna fall like the waterfall falls
leap like superman can over super tall walls
soar like an eagle
roar like a lion
never give up 
never stop trying


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pull up your head off the floor, come up screaming
Cry out for everything you ever might have wanted
I thought that pain and truth were things that really mattered
But you can't stay here with every single hope you had shattered
I'm not expecting to grow flowers in a desert
But I can live and breathe and see the sun in wintertime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is an old and funny poem
I accidentally overheard
It keeps the little children playing
And bigger children spread the word
My memory is bad
So I always tend to forget how it goes but

Life is my creation, is my best friend
Imagination is my defense
And I'll keep walking when skies are gray
Whatever happens was meant that way

You're no better or no worse than the others
We are all the same
And life is just a moment
You might as well enjoy this day
It's time to start believing
Everything you want is on it's way and

Life is my creation


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A drop in the ocean
A change in the weather
I was praying that you and me might end up together
It's like wishing for rain as I stand in the desert
But I'm holding you closer than most 'cause you are my heaven

I don't wanna waste the weekend
If you don't love me pretend
A few more hours then it's time to go

As my train rolls down the east coast I wonder how you keep warm
It's too late to cry
Too broken to move on

And still I can't let you be
Most nights I hardly sleep
Don't take what you don't need from me


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Used to be my homey, used to be my ace
Now I wanna slap the taste out yo mouth
Ni-a bow down to the row
****in me, now I'm ****in you, ..little hoe!

Classic gangsta rap.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Im steady trying to find the motive'
Of why i do what i do
Freedom aint getting no closer 
No matter how far i go 
.............
Locked up
they wont let me out


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Her best days were some of my worst
She finally met a man that's gonna put her first
While I'm wide awake she's no trouble sleeping
'Cause when a heart breaks no it don't break even... even... no
What am I supposed to do when the best part of me was always you?
And what am I supposed to say when I'm all choked up and you're OK?


----------



## catssarelife (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't want to be the one that's left behind
Don't blame me, don't hate me
I don't want to be the one that's left behind

I won't fade away,
Be forgotten or just cast away
This life is mine to live
I won't fade away
I am lost inside this endless haze of life
But this life is mine to live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This is the face I wear treading the riptide
Abysmal oceans where good girls go to die
I wanna love somebody
Wanna feel their love on me
But after everything I still believe in true love
Not being able to find it
Damn it tears me up
And I know it's my fault
I know it's my fault
Let's take a trip, ten thousand miles above the clouds
We can stay up here until we figure it out
I don't wanna go home
Don't wanna be alone, be alone


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Back and forth that voice of yours
Keeps me up at night
Help me search to find the words
That eat you up inside

I go side to side like the wildest tides
In your hurricane
And I only hide what is on my mind
Because I can't explain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You took the blue out of the sky
My whole life changed when you said goodbye
And I keep cryin'...cryin' 

Oooh baby, oooh baby I wish I never saw the sunshine
I wish I never saw the sunshine
And if I never saw the sunshine baby
Then maybe...I wouldn't mind the rain


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

So nobody ever told us baby
How it was gonna be
So what'll happen to us baby
Guess we'll have to wait and see

When I find out all the reasons
Maybe I'll find another way
Find another day
With all the changing seasons of my life
Maybe I'll get it right next time
And now that you've been broken down
Got your head out of the clouds
You're back down on the ground
And you don't talk so loud
And you don't walk so proud
Any more, and what for


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You plus one
Me plus none
Like a bag of bones
Drag my a** back home
You do it just to spite
You know it makes me cry
I know it makes you cry
Melodramatic lie
We're wreaking havoc
Let's give our problems a name
We both like pain
When you break my heart
When the crow picks me apart
When my shadow starts to bleed
When my brain doesn't feel the need
You know you're just in time
In through the yellow light
A cinematic view
I think you're mental too
We're wreaking havoc
And we're both to blame
We both like pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now that i'm alone i feel the lonely brokeness
of all the wicked avenues i've ever sold my love on
all these moments of meekness and trembling subsided
i'm the outright abandon of this orphan child
home is on the highway living on soft bread and solace
i guess i'm waiting for nightfall or a solar eclipse
and to wake up half empty
only to be filled again with mourning
he's my evil shadow dove
my black palamito
can't break him like a diamond skull
i can't seem to do so
can't just rob him out like the
mob used to do so
like memories of porno and tearstains
and tobacco O it's a mini disastro
bigger than the ice age don't know if baby dinosaurs
maybe could live throught it, like indians and butterflies
what's crushed is my spirit, oh i fear it is too fragile
like fall leaves burn like paper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't sleep, got to leave, the summer sun is starting to peak
through my window letting me know times up its time that we go 
pocket full of cash, cooler full of beer and a little something stashed in the back of the car
so relax there ain't a reach to far

we'll be road trippin with the top down south bound little bikinis and white sails 
in a tank top go n let the guns out all about rocking that farmer's tan
got the Chev going 70 all the girls lookin heavenly kick back and chill
getting wild raising hell and leaving this town like there ain't no stopping us now
No tellin, no tellin but them lips taste like watermelons


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

That's it, it's split, it can't recover
Just frame the halves and call them brothers
Find their fathers and their mothers
If you remember who they are


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

you say there's nothing new and OH MY GOD THAT MIGHT BE TRUE BUTdrhfrt WHATCHU THINKYOUREGONNA DOTHAT'SWORTHWHILE fdjjjjjhdg hWHENTHERE'SNOTHINGNEW for you, oh my god


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't have to go out
Lookin' for trouble
Trouble will find you it's a matter of time
That's when you're gonna need someone behind you
A true friend isn't easy to find
You're gonna find out
You're gonna find out
You're gonna find out who your true friends are


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

There are no words,
To paint a picture of you, girl.
Your eyes and those curves,
It's like you're from some other world.
You walk my way,
Oh, God, it's so frustrating.
So why do I disappear
When you come near?
It makes me feel so small.
Why do I blow my lines
Most every time
Like I've got no chance at all?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

so why dont you give it up and bring it home to me, or write it on a piece of paper baby
so it can be read to me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know how I'm gonna tell you
I can't play with you no more
I don't know how I'm gonna do what mama told me
My friend the boy next door

I can't believe what people saying
You don't let your hair hang down
I'm satisfied to sit here working all day long 
You're in the darker side of town

And when I'm out I see you walking
Why don't your eyes see me
Could it be you've found another game to play
What did mama say to me

That's the way
Oh that's the way it ought to be, yay, yay
Mama said that's the way it ought to stay, yay, yay, ooh, ooh

And yesterday I saw you standing by the river
And weren't those tears that filled your eyes
And all the fish that lay in dirty water dying
Have they got you hypnotized

And yesterday I saw you kissing tiny flowers
But all that lives is born to die
And so I say to you that nothing really matters
And all you do is stand and cry

I don't know what to say about it
When all your ears have turned away
But now's the time to look and look again at what you see
Is that the way it ought to stay

That's the way
That's the way it ought to be, oh don't you know now
Mama said mama said that's the way it's gotta stay
Yeah


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

"I was looooooosing the man that I love, and all I could do was cry, cry, cry, cry..."


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

pied vert said:


> "I was looooooosing the man that I love, and all I could do was cry, cry, cry, cry..."


Where are these lyrics from?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Where are these lyrics from?


Etta James - All I Could Do Was Cry


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

"Follow your heart till it bleeds".... EVANESCENCE - End Of The Dream

I guess im doing that since the last few months, and love hurting myself.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm wearing thin
wearing out
becoming weak
Holding hands with this rope she's my self-destructive
Bleeding disease 
the things that makes it hard to breathe
But if I shoved you far away
This addict just starved again asphyxiated

And now I see it's you that's tearing me ensnaring me
This is me dying in your arms
I cut you out now set me free

Lynched high above what used to be
In her gallows built for me
So I escaped cut this noose around my
Neck I break free to see 
the things you blinded me
And I shoved you far away
Now I live the life I dreamed of
You're dead to me

You poisoned my life
So I take this knife
And I cut you out
Cut you out

- Trivium - Dying in Your Arms


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

You are the cancer spreading its wings
So selfishly unaware to the things
Resistance is fuel into my well-being
I feel my heart leaking

(You!) Start as a fissure, a crack in the skin
(You!) Become an ulcer permeating
If I had known about you to
Would it be soon, what I do to you?

I don't want to hate you, but how could I not?
You killed off so much I held dear in my heart

Take away every single pain (single pain!)
That infects each and every day (everyday!)
I will bury you once and for all
You're a monster, you're built to fall
You're built to fall!

It's getting harder and harder to breathe
Choking on the same air as the walking disease
You are the thing that's killing me
From the inside out, let me be

I don't want to hate you,
But you killed off everything in my heart

Take away every single pain (single pain!)
That infects each and every day (everyday!)
I will bury you once and for all
You're a monster, you're built to fall

You've got your war against my head
Push that button, make it end
You've got your war against my head

-Trivium - Built to Fall


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Riddle me this, I gotta figure it out
Are they laughing at me
Because I'm prone to fear and doubt
Am I messed up, am I loud
Well eat my dust that's all I am a speck out in the crowd


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

You can run, 
but you can't hide.
Time won't help you, 
cause karma has no deadline.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time flies and I can’t keep up
All the years I have to sweep up
Late at night I’m in my bed and in my head
And all the feelings start to creep up

Remember how we used to dress up
You’re beautiful until you’re messed up
Take a picture cause I think we’re losing light
This is how we say goodbye
it’s how we say goodnight

Banging my head against a wall of sound
Wall like a love it brings me to the ground
We surf the crowd, oh we will not go down
I don’t want to drown if you’re not drowning with me

Late December when we’re waking
There’s an unfamiliar aching
By the way you held my hand, held my heart
I didn’t notice it was breaking
This is how you say goodbye
It’s how you say good night


----------



## greenbananas (Apr 10, 2016)

"There is nothing fair in this world
There is nothing safe in this world
And there's nothing sure in this world
And there's nothing pure in this world
Look for something left in this world

Start again"

Heard this today, can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daylight lives like a burden for me
So I escape the sennit strewn about the street
Beyond the ruins of my ancestry
Far past the pages of my disbelief
I rose from my moat, like a ghost from a grave
Sunken in the salty eyes of the wanderin' displaced
I was headed through the mists across the golden gate
All of my rebellions fall into the fog of fate

So long my misery
I don't need you, you've only caused me grief
Forgive me if I fall asleep
I haven't slept in centuries


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

he's a flicker
he's a glimmer
I dreamed up
I woke up


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Blue you sit so pretty
West of the one
Sparkles light with yellow icing
Just a mirror for the sun
Just a mirror for the sun
Just a mirror for the sun


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

I've been a long time gone now
Maybe someday, someday I'm gonna settle down
But I've always found my way somehow
By taking the long way
Taking the long way around
Taking the long way
Taking the long way around


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Remember the moment you left me alone and
Broke every promise you ever made
I was an ocean, lost in the open
Nothing could take the pain away

So you can throw me to the wolves
Tomorrow I will come back
Leader of the whole pack
Beat me black and blue
Every wound will shape me
Every scar will build my throne

The sticks and the stones that
You used to throw have
Built me an empire
So don't even try
To cry me a river
Cause I forgive you
You are the reason I still fight

I'll leave you choking
On every word you left unspoken
Rebuild all that you've broken
And now you know

Every wound will shape me
Every scar will build my throne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something I've been wanting to say to you.
Are you sitting down?
Pretty soon, there will be a day,
when I won't be around.

I'm not trying to scare you
or play with your sympathy.
Just want to remind you
that life is a symphony.

Everyday, live it like it's your last one.
Ever kiss, kiss it like it's your first love.
If i had one wish; then I would wish
that you would live today like
Everyday, Everyday is your last one.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

There's a Red House over yonder
That's where my baby stays
There's a Red House over yonder, baby
That's where my baby stays

Well, I ain't been home to see my baby,
in ninety nine and one half days.
'Bout time I see her,
Wait a minute something's wrong here
The key won't unlock the door.

Wait a minute something's wrong baby,
Lord, have mercy, this key won't unlock this door,
something's goin' on here.
I have a bad bad feeling
that my baby don't live here no more.

That's all right, I still got my guitar
Look out now . . . 

I might as well go on back down 
go back 'cross yonder over the hill
I might as well go back over yonder
way back over yonder 'cross the hill,
(That's where I came from.)

'Cause if my baby don't love me no more,
I know her sister will!

Red House by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

We built our dreams from the ashes of your nightmares
Carried our father's sins, from the cradle to the grave
We paved our paths through the darkness that you left us in
Now we ride in the belly of the beast
We are the diamonds that choose to stay coal
A generation born to witness the end of the world

Against the grain
Against the odds
Against the world
Forever the underdogs

We are the ******* sons.
We are the ones that refuse to grow cold
We are the thorn in your side
We are the thieves in the night
And we're coming to take what's ours

No regrets
We inherit the sins of the fathers, now reap the vengeance

From the ashes of your nightmares
From the cradle to our grave
We blazed our path through the darkness that you left us in
Now we ride in the belly of the beast
We are the diamonds that choose to stay coal
A generation born to witness the end of the world

Viva the underdogs


----------



## ratmon19 (Feb 3, 2013)

You sit there on your heartache, waiting on some beautiful boy to save you from your old ways. You play forgiveness watch him now here he comes. He doesn't look a thing like Jesus but he talks like a gentleman like you imagine..when you were young.

Why am I so emotional? No is not a good look losing self-control. Deep down I know this would never work. But you could leave when I'm a sleep so it doesn't hurt.

Sun is up I'm a mess got to get up now got to run from this here comes the shame here comes the shame. I'm gonna swing from the chandelier from the chandelier. I'm gonna live like tomorrow doesn't exist, like it doesn't exist. I'm gonna fly like a bird for the night, feel my tears as it dries. I am holding on for my life, wont look down wont open my eyes. Keep my drink glass full for the night, cause im just holding on for tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

If there's pain I know it's real. 
Something sharp to make me feel again. 
Something high to lift my mind awhile. 
Make me leave my struggle with denial. 

Since that night I've been afraid to live. 
Holding on to someone I can't save. 
I only have myself to blame. 
Feeling every touch, I'm in and out and in and out. 

All the while I feel it taking over. 
The pressure is building up. 
All the while the night is getting colder. 
I just can't kick this drug. 
All the while the end is getting closer. 
I'm sold out on this love. 

If there are words to give me faith again, 
I haven't heard a single one of them. 
I haven't felt a comfort touch enough 
To make me feel that things will be undone. 

Since that night I've been afraid to live. 
Holding on to someone I can't save. 
I only have myself to blame. 
Feeling every touch, I'm in and out and in and out. 

All the while I feel it taking over. 
The pressure is building up. 
All the while the night is getting colder. 
I just can't kick this drug. 
All the while the end is getting closer. 
I'm sold out on this love. 

All the while I feel it taking over. 
The pressure is building up. 
All the while the night is getting colder. 
I just can't kick this drug. 
All the while the end is getting closer. 
I'm sold out on this love.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I can relate to just about every sentence in this song. The idealist in me. :|

All I want: Joni Mitchell
I am on a lonely road and I am traveling
Traveling, traveling, traveling
Looking for something, what can it be
Oh I hate you some, I hate you some, I love you some
Oh I love you when I forget about me

I want to be strong I want to laugh along
*I want to belong to the living 
Alive, alive, I want to get up and jive
I want to wreck my stockings in some juke box dive*
Do you want - do you want - do you want to dance with me baby
Do you want to take a chance
On maybe finding some sweet romance with me baby
Well, come on

All I really really want our love to do
Is to bring out the best in me and in you too
All I really really want our love to do
Is to bring out the best in me and in you
I want to talk to you, I want to shampoo you
I want to renew you again and again
Applause, applause - Life is our cause
When I think of your kisses my mind see-saws
Do you see - do you see - do you see how you hurt me baby
So I hurt you too
Then we both get so blue

I am on a lonely road and I am traveling
Looking for the key to set me free
Oh the jealousy, the greed is the unraveling
It's the unraveling
And it undoes all the joy that could be
I want to have fun, I want to shine like the sun
I want to be the one that you want to see
*I want to knit you a sweater
Want to write you a love letter
I want to make you feel better
I want to make you feel free*
I want to make you feel free


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

You live your life, you go in shadows
You'll come apart and you'll go blind
Some kind of night into your darkness
Colors your eyes with what's not there

-- these words as text really do not do themselves justice, they're so pretty in the song


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

La cocaina no es buena para su salud.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Life's created, automated
Yesterday's invalidated
Hip mankind on, turn your mind on

Sit with the guru
Meditation, ooo-ooo, high, high where eagles fly
Leave today untouched in the sky
Stretch out your mind to humanity
How many tomorrows can you see

Good life livin', party givin'
No one walks who can be driven
Blunt the starkness, light the darkness

Sit with the guru
Meditation, ooo-ooo, high, high where eagles fly
Leave today untouched in the sky
Stretch out your mind to humanity
How many tomorrows can you see
How many tomorrows can you see

***** willows, dew-kissed pillows
Silver cloud puffs up and billows
Full potential, transcendental

Sit with the guru
Meditation, ooo-ooo, high, high where eagles fly
Leave today untouched in the sky
Stretch out your mind to humanity
How many tomorrows can you see
How many tomorrows can you see


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

You used to captivate me by your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face—it haunts my once pleasant dreams
Your voice—it chased away all the sanity in me


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
> When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
> And I held your hand through all of these years
> But you still have all of me
> ...


I did not think of you as an Evanescence sort of man -- respek!!!


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

World was on fire and no one could save me but you


-- most sultry line I have EVER heard, in fcking love


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

pied vert said:


> I did not think of you as an Evanescence sort of man -- respek!!!


Lol, oh yeah, huge fan. That song (actually a lot of their stuff) reminds me of an ex-gf that passed away a few years ago. So I have a love/hate relationship with them lol, but yeah, Amy Lee is just simply amazing.

I also love, adore, am totally captivated and enamored with Lindsey Sterling...she is a goddess....there is almost nothing I wouldn't do to get one date with her lol...


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

youuuuuuuuuuu, in all the things you do


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

pied vert said:


> youuuuuuuuuuu, in all the things you do


Winter?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Winter?


wtf! thought they were a really small-time band
yes 

i actually realize that the lyrics are "_and _all the things..." but this is what I heard, and I kind of prefer it


----------



## Kulbert (Oct 24, 2015)

Paper make a plane
And paper makes it rain
But how fly is paper plane 
in the rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I got to know that your heart beats fast 
I got to know I'm the only one for you
What have I become?
I'm a f***ing monster
When all I wanted was something beautiful
My love, too much
Your love, not enough
My love, too much
Your love
Oh, what it takes out of me to lay by your side
Oh, how it aches and it aches
You make me wanna die


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My girl, my girl, don't lie to me
Tell me where did you sleep last night

In the pines, in the pines
Where the sun don't ever shine
I would shiver the whole night through

My girl, my girl, where will you go
I'm going where the cold wind blows

In the pines, in the pines
Where the sun don't ever shine
I would shiver the whole night through

Her husband, was a hard working man
Just about a mile from here
His head was found in a driving wheel
But his body never was found

My girl, my girl, don't lie to me
Tell me where did you sleep last night

In the pines, in the pines
Where the sun don't ever shine
I would shiver the whole night through

My girl, my girl, where will you go
I'm going where the cold wind blows

In the pines, in the pines
Where the sun don't ever shine
I would shiver the whole night through

My girl, my girl, don't lie to me
Tell me where did you sleep last night

In the pines, in the pines
Where the sun don't ever shine
I would shiver the whole night through

My girl, my girl, where will you go
I'm going where the cold wind blows

In the pines, in the pines
Where the sun don't ever shine
I would shiver the whole night through


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Gooooooooooooooood bye ruby tuesday


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Awake on my airplane
Awake on my airplane
My skin is bear
My skin is theirs
Awake on my airplane
Awake on my airplane
My skin is bare
My skin is theirs
I feel like a newborn
And I feel like a newborn
Awake on my airplane
Awake on my airplane
I feel so real


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Eyes like a car crash
I know I shouldn't look but I can't turn away.
Body like a whiplash,
Salt my wounds but I can't heal the way
I feel about you.

I watch you like a hawk
I watch you like I'm gonna tear you limb from limb
Will the hunger ever stop?
Can we simply starve this sin?

That little kiss you stole
It held my heart and soul
And like a deer in the headlights I meet my fate
Don't try to fight the storm
You'll tumble overboard
Tides will bring me back to you

And on my deathbed, all I'll see is you
The life may leave my lungs
But my heart will stay with you

That little kiss you stole
It held my heart and soul
And like a ghost in the silence I disappear
Don't try to fight the storm
You'll tumble overboard
Tides will bring me back to you

The waves will pull us under
Tides will bring me back to you


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

don't want to say that I'm through with it, just want to be right by yooooooouuur side


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

... I have squandered my existence for a pocket full of mumbles, such are promises...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It wasn't my intention but you've got my attention
With everything you do now I know I cant get you out of my mind
So I hold it inside I knew that it was coming but I didn't see it coming


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Mom's spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I told you I wouldn't call, I told you I wouldn't care
But baby climbing the walls gets me nowhere
I don't think that I can take this bed getting any colder
Come over, come over, come over, come over, come over

You can say we're done the way you always do
It's easier to lie to me than to yourself
Forget about your friends, you know they're gonna say
We're bad for each other, but we ain't good for anyone else


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

THERE'S NO LIGHT AT THE END OF IT ALL LET'S ALL SIT DOWN AND CRY
THERE'S NO LIGHT AT THE BEGINNING LET'S ALL SIT DOWN AND CRY :cry :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Trying to keep myself together, but I'm losing my mind every second that I think of you
Stealing every single piece of me like loving's a crime
It should be illegal what you do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind are the many 
proud are the few 
you can see the bombs bursting 
feel the heat 
but what can you do 

It's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous tides 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon 

So many kings 
with their thrones up on high 
a stones throw from the masses 
who continue to cry 
it's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous times 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Through the storms and the light
Baby, you stood by my side and life is wine
But there are days in this life
When you see the teeth marks of time
Two lovers divide

Sound meets sound, babe
The echoes they surround
And all that we need is one thing 
Now, what is there to allow?
Babe, it's time we give something new a try
Oh, alone we may fight, so just let us be free

And baby, tonight
I see your lips are on fire and life is wine
Now the windows are open 
The moon is so bright
Cause no one can tell us what love brings you and I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I watch it all change,
take the news of the day
and throw it away.
Time will kill all the pain,
faith will cure the decay
of all this blind ambition;
the greed brings us together.
Stay strong, stay true, be brave - it all comes down to you.

Tried to just let it go
know that justice moves slow
but it comes in the end
Rise the guilty will fall
stay they can't take it all
they want the unimportance
it's love they leave behind
Stand up, stay true, be hard - the future looks to you

Every second you throw away
Every minute of every day
Don't get caught in a myriad
Because life won't wait for you
No, life won't wait for you, my friend.

I'm watching the change
through who will carry the flame
it all feels very strange.
Dreams than mean can be good
faith - to live as we should
and know we're all connected
we give ourselves the power
Stay strong stay true be brave - it all comes down to you

Every day that you wait you're falling faster
No sleight of hand, no twist of fate, no ever after
When it's gone - it's gone, fight to the bitter end
Life won't wait for you
No, life won't wait for you, my friend.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

So, so you think you can tell heaven from hell, blue skies from pain?
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?

Did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
Did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?

How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have we found?
The same old fears.
Wish you were here.


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

I learned to keep quiet,
How to keep my distance.
Afraid to let strangers in,
How to keep my secrets.

Did I ever have,
An idea of what this should have been?
An unhappy accident,
Longing for an origin.

So let me go where no-one can follow,
Lost with my conscience, please bury me honest.
The song drones, I drink myself hollow,
Regrets grow regardless, please bury me honest.

I promise I'll go in peace,
No.
I promise I'll go in peace,
When I'm free.

Rejected to the brink,
Only so much I can change, an artist I wish I could have made.
Am I irrelevant?
Or will I get a chance to change, change the colours permanent.


----------



## bridgetmc (Apr 11, 2015)

Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes 

When I'm out walking
I strut my stuff
And I'm so strung out
I'm high as a kite
I just might stop to check you out

Let me go on like a
Blister in the sun
Let me go on
Big hands, I know you're the one

Body and beats,
I stain my sheets
I don't even know why
My girlfriend, she's at the end,
She is starting to cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd listen to the words he'd say
but in his voice I heard decay
the plastic face forced to portray
all the insides left cold and gray
there is a place that still remains
it eats the fear, it eats the pain
the sweetest price he'll have to pay
the day the whole world went away


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Eating at Mcdonalds because Subway's pricey


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I reckon you have something to say
Like you always do
Disguised with an urge to control
Like always, it's all about you
And the plans that you've made

Never and ever I will let you in
Cause you command lives
With passion
A hidden agenda has risen from
Your precious insecurity... now

[Chorus]
How could anyone
Stand to be around you?
The profound you... Let me be
Always seem to feel
How we're safe and sound to
Relate to you
Your broken dream is all I see

The way you get to me
Still puzzles my thoughts
It ought to cease
When the day is done
But it tears me apart
It twists my conscience
I've never felt such impact
On my emotions

I cringe by your presence
I hide and I tremble
I feel no connection
Just disgust and anger
I lash out from memories
Daggers of the mind
I've tried so hard... please believe me

[Chorus]

Did I put this curse upon myself?
It shatters my daydreams alone
Do I leave or just ignore the fact
That it will never leave my system?

I see you've found a way
To infiltrate the poison
It's really more than I can take

I hereby declare you non-existent
Never to return... Go!

[Chorus]


----------



## Oneof (May 8, 2016)

"I'm always dreaming I could run away, 
as long as I remember, it's been that way 
There's nothing for me happening here 
or maybe there is, maybe I'm running out of fear 
Or maybe life's only just begun, 
when you're on the run

I go out each night, expecting more of the world 
something new and exciting, 
something I've never heard 
But they want you to grow up, 
so that you can have their babies 
Is there nothing else out there, 
waiting for us maybe? 
Some girls would just rather have fun 
and be on the run 
On the run

Something tells me I'll be better off if I stay in my mind 
It's like everyone round here 
have their watches set to Mountain time 
Their perfect lives in paradise 
was never meant for me 
**** it, I think I'd rather be 
on the run

I'll go out each night, 
expecting more of the world 
something new and exciting, 
something I've never heard 
Let them grow their beards and talk careers, 
but all their words have lost their meaning 
I'd never wanna do what they expect me to 
but something entirely new 
Something entirely new."

Molly Nilsson - Mountain Time


----------



## Oneof (May 8, 2016)

" Good times don't carry over 
When comes tomorrow 
Keep wanting more 

Good times 
Gone with the sunrise 
When you get older 
When you're alone 
Don't carry on 

We met 
Before the sunset 
The finest night 
I've ever known 
But then 
When came the morning 
I looked around me 
No trace at all 

No trace 
No sense of comfort 
Outside the window 
Life carried on 
Good times don't carry over 
When you get older 
When you're alone 
They leave nothing at all 

So what good did it do me? 
To see your eyes shine in the dark 
I stayed awake all night 
And after all 
Look what I have got. "

Chinawoman - Good Times Don't Carry Over


----------



## Oneof (May 8, 2016)

I don't like most of Sopor Aeternus songs, but meaning of texts are very powerful, I think.

"Now and then I'm scared, when I seem to forget

How sounds become words or even sentences...

No, I don't speak anymore and what could I say,

Since no one is there and there is nothing to say...



So, I prefer to lie in darkest silence alone

Listening to the lack of light, or sound,

Or someone to talk to, for something to share...

But there is no hope and no one is there.



No, no, no, not one living soul and there is nothing left to say,

In darkness I lie all alone by myself,

Sleeping most of the time to endure the pain.



I am not breathing a word, I have not spoken for weeks

And yet the mistress inside me is straining her ears.

But there is no one, and it seems to me at times

That with every passing hour another word is leaving my mind...



I am the mistress of loneliness,

My court is deserted but I do not care.

The presence of people is ugly and cold

And something I can neither watch nor bear.



So, I prefer to lie in darkest silence alone,

Listening to the lack of light, or sound,

Or someone to talk to, for something to share...

But there is no hope and no one is there.



No, I don't speak anymore and what should I say,

Since no one is there and there is nothing to say?

All is oppressive, alles ist schwer,

There is no one and NO ONE IS THERE..."


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It was an early morning yesterday
I was up before the dawn
And I really have enjoyed my stay
But I must be moving on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give me your money 
I'll sell you my vote 
I promise I'll save you 
While I'm cutting your throat 

If you want to feel pleasure 
Look into my eyes 
I'm gonna swear on the bible 
While I'm feeding you lies 

My touch thickens your blood 
I know the things that you love 
My voice swallows the purest heartbeat 

I'm your counterfeit friend 
I'll still be here 
'Til I crucify you 
I'll crucify you again


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

You look as if you were built for me
You talk like you wanna steal my drink
You kiss like you already came
And that's a lifter puller line for those without any game


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The sky is not the same shade of blue
Every single thing I believe isn't true
Missing in a maze of monochrome
How did I get here, how can I go home?

The echoes in my eyes
Of all they used to see
Burning down the world 
The ashes and debris
And all that's left of me
Non-entity

Try to stand in line, try to obey
The ghosts of what I was keep getting in the way
Staring at the sun, blinded by the light
Now I'm afraid I'm fading out of sight

The echoes in my eyes
Of all they used to see
Burning down the world 
The ashes and debris
And all that's left of you
And all that's left of me
All have washed away
Non-entity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I need to spark a bit of inspiration
and the melody feels like it's trapped inside
all I need is a bit of illumination
so the rhythm can no longer run and hide.
When I take a puff from the leaves of the devil
and it carries me on the other side

Fire it up, I like to fire it up
and it feels so right
Fire it up, 'cause when I fire it up
I feel like serenity
I feel like serenity... is mine

When I need a little bit of relaxation
my medicine isn't too hard to find
When I'm looking for a bit rejuvenation
I only partake of the finest kind
And then the mystery begins to unravel
and it helps me break through to the other side

Fire it up, I like to fire it up
and it feels so right
Fire it up, 'cause when I fire it up
I feel like serenity
I feel like serenity... is mine


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"War Pigs"*

Generals gathered in their masses,
just like witches at black masses.
Evil minds that plot destruction,
sorcerer of death's construction.
In the fields the bodies burning,
as the war machine keeps turning.
Death and hatred to mankind,
poisoning their brainwashed minds...Oh lord yeah!

Politicians hide themselves away
They only started the war
Why should they go out to fight?
They leave that role to the poor

Time will tell on their power minds
Making war just for fun
Treating people just like pawns in chess
Wait `till their judgement day comes, yeah!

Now in darkness, world stops turning,
ashes where the bodies burning.
No more war pigs have the power,
hand of god has struck the hour.
Day of judgement, god is calling,
on their knees the war pigs crawling.
Begging mercy for their sins,
Satan, laughing, spreads his wings...Oh lord, yeah!


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

AH oooooOOOooooooh yeah


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm not suicidal i'm just idling insignificantly


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

In the time of chimpanzees
I was a monkey
Butane in my veins
So I'm out to cut the junkie
With the plastic eyeballs,
Spray-paint the vegetables
Dog food stalls with the beefcake pantyhose
Kill the headlights
And put it in neutral
Stock car flaming' with a loser
And the cruise control
Baby's in Reno with the vitamin D
Got a couple of couches,
Sleep on the love seat
Someone keeps saying'
I'm insane to complain
About a shotgun wedding
And a stain on my shirt
Don't believe everything that you breathe
You get a parking violation
And a maggot on your sleeve
So shave your face
With some mace in the dark
Saving' all your food stamps
And burning' down the trailer park

(Yo. Cut it.)


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Quack quack to a duck and a chicken too
Put the hyena in a freakin' zoo


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

No apologies ever need to be made
I know you better than you fake it, to see


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We all came out to Montreux
On the Lake Geneva shoreline
To make records with a mobile
We didn't have much time
Frank Zappa and the Mothers
Were at the best place around
But some stupid with a flare gun
Burned the place to the ground
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky

They burned down the gambling house
It died with an awful sound
Funky Claude was running in and out
Pulling kids out the ground
When it all was over
We had to find another place
But Swiss time was running out
It seemed that we would lose the race
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky

We ended up at the grand hotel
It was empty cold and bare
But with the Rolling Stones truck thing just outside
Making our music there
With a few red lights and a few old beds
We make a place to sweat
No matter what we get out of this
I know we'll never forget
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

I can't deny what I believe
I can't be what I'm not
I know our love forever
I know, no matter what


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

You use your words as a weapon dear
But your blades don't hurt when you have no fear

You think that you're deep under my skin
You're trying to keep me suffering

If you use your words as a weapon
Then as a weapon, I'll shed no tears


----------



## contact (May 20, 2016)

Dub16 said:


> There was a young leprechaun named Seamus
> Who considered himself rather famous
> Though he wasnt the best that position belongs to Leonardess
> And possibly Octavius
> ...


...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's the kind of lady that calls everybody baby
Honey, sugar, sweetie, she's always making friends
And she keeps us all locked outside her thick leather skin
She always starts with a smile, it's small and butter yellow
But easier than a handshake, doesn't like her hands touched
She tans alot, gets burnt alot smoking through the cartons
But then gets put out so much, she's considered a bargain
She was born on the fourth of July with her hand on her heart
Loves America, & being patronized, no one ever told her to guard her heart
She was an angel for Halloween once, but never again
And for Christmas ever year she's haunted by demons
They always tell her they love her.

She used to believe in innocence until she lost it
And spent a long summer, riding the trains
She has cats and collectors plates to keep her sane
Watching TV in her favorite chair...both of which are rented
She's alone, and surrounds herself with loners
Her life is a loan, lent out to anyone who will own her
Waiting for the night to sweep her off her feet, while she mops the bathroom floor
Hoping for a winning ticket or a man to treat her right
But they're both a gamble and she's been a loser all her life
And if she had a nickel for every time she's been punched and kicked


She'd put it together with her camel cash, try to buy some happiness
They always tell her they love her, but then they take something from her.

She would always show us her dreams
They were crumpled up like leaves from holding on too tight
Scattered in her shoebox coffin on the cardboard walls covered in butterflies
She's got love in her heart for her babies, and hope in her mind for tomorrow
And blood on her hands that only she sees, holding the last bit of time that's borrowed
But you never know where that heart has been, and we'll never know how hard it's been
I wanna cut open my chest and let her in, but that won’t fix what needs to mend
and she stands there unlit cigarette in hand
filling up that empty hole with anything that’ll pour
insides hanging out like a flare, warning.
there’s beauty in that pain, can you see it?
she’s crashing through life with seat belt hands
one accident away from a miracle
and there’s an honesty there, but I can’t take it all in
she hides the worst of it in the wrinkles
that’s the ache you get when there’s no where else to go.
and she’s got no where else to go, she doesn’t want to go there.
so I promise I’ll go with her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm playing, I'm just saying
I think it's time we got involved
No need to talk, that look says it all
Yeah, but for real this feels like something I would want forever
We found each other, so lets get lost together


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I knew the moment that we met
I had to be a part of you, someone you won't forget
So don't say I'm like the other few
No matter what is going down, you'll find me next to you

Girl, I'll be your superman, I'll do what no one can
You'll find that I'm the everything that you need
Deep down inside of you
No matter what you do
You'll see I'm everything you want and more


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wind is blowing, my scrotum is hot/
All the chicks outside, why am I in a hut/
Oh the life of a hermit, so bitter-sweet
counting down the hours to life's finishing meet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every cell is transforming 
And returning to original concepts to construct 
And then I started to shape shift 
And the animals within me grew tails and talons 
I hitched a ride on the back of a whale 
To the darkest of the ocean and ate off the bottom
And then I traveled dimensions
In the places I rode upon elephants and zebras

Well I dream of my future big time, yeah
What it would be like to always have clean water
And if we left the trees standing
And they filtered the air and we breathed it in deeply
So I traveled across native America
I saw the sickness taking form in all it's small children
Well if I could give to my people, yeah
Well a piece of my peace will be with you always

I never thought I needed medicine
But I was spiritually dyin'
I needed some healin'
So I opened my mouth and took a dose of the music
Then I sat and prayed for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now give me the music


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Maaaaybe you may love me too, oh my darling if you do... why haven't you told me?!? doo doo-doo da-da-da-da-da...


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

you take me up sometimes just to find a way to bring it all back down


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I kissed goodbye the howling beast on the borderline that separated you from me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Excuse me, but can I be you for a while?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well fear this, 
Cause I'm breakin' through the walls of your nightmare
Wake up time to die
The way I'm livin' there is no compromising it
Better get ready for
Another surprise and it may leave a mark
Because I'm coming fast 
Plantin' thoughts in your mind
And droppin' plates on your a**


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You will never be lonely
Just relax and listen to me
I breathe the air that you breathe
I am always with you in disguise


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm wurkin on livin i'm working on leavin, I'm workin on LEAVIN THE LIVIN. Dream baby dream.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

You got designer shades,
Just to hide your face
And you wear them around like you're cooler than me.
And you never say "Hey"
Or remember my name.
It's probably 'cause you think you're cooler than me.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Where are you now
Was it all in my fantasy
Where are you now
Were you only imaginary
Where are you now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

smiley, little baby snuggled in her mommy's arms.
pray you'll always keep yer daughter 
safe and free from harm.
i wish that everyone lived in a happy place:
sunshine and bright eyes on everybody's face.

it's not about me.
it's not about you. 
it's not about them or what they do. 
it's not about pride it's about: 
we must all understand 
violence lies 
it's not about me. 
it's not about you. 
it's about life. 

apathy kills anger - and this is what ya choose. 
there's always gonna be somebody who will lose. 
did ya ever stop and think about the world as is.
life's about living, can't believe it's come to this.

it's not about me.
it's not about you. 
it's not about them or what they do. 
it's not about pride it's about: 
we must all understand 
violence lies


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

On a plane, I can see the tiny lights below and oh my god, they look so alone, or do they really feel anything


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

yo me pongo contento, 
ya no nos levantamos,
y te aprieto en mi pecho
con toda mi alma
moriria manana,
moriria pegado
completamente drogado


----------



## 6465897 (Jun 3, 2016)

2 ****** in the front, 2 ****** in the back
Thats 4 ****** ridin' strapped in grandpa's Cadillac


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

6465897 said:


> 2 ****** in the front, 2 ****** in the back
> Thats 4 ****** ridin' strapped in grandpa's Cadillac


Good one


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

_So, I wanna live in a wooden house.

Where making more friends would be easy.

I wanna live where the sun comes out._

*We Never Change, Do We?*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you been told
About the machine man
His leather gloves
Hide his machine hands

In every dream
In sleep I ever had
I am awoke
By the machine man

Have you been told
About the machine man
He watches me
With eyes as cold as sand

And when I sleep
I feel him stroke my hand
I am awoke by the machine man


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This was all you, none of it me
You put your hands on, on my body, and told me
You told me you were ready
For the big one, for the big jump
I'd be your last love, everlasting, you and me
That was what you told me

I'm giving you up, I've forgiven it all
You set me free
Send my love to your new lover
Treat her better
We've gotta let go of all of our ghosts
We both know we ain't kids no more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoah!
Set me on fire
Whoah!
Kerosine eyes
Whoah!
Lookin' right through me
Sellin' my soul for one night
Whoah!
Doin' me dirty
Whoah!
Tellin' me lies
Whoah!
You are not worthy
Tellin' myself it's the last time

Cuz nothin' good comes after midnight
Ain't no good love comes from pain
Whoah whoah!
Nothing good comes after midnight
Ooooh!
When you play the devil's game
Ooooh, after midnight


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Back when Michael Jordan was raw
'92 was the year my city was city of God
Coke on the boulevard, crack fiends skiing the slaloms
Exactly how drug lords found their way from the bottom


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I’d be tossing and turning all night babe
From the smell of your hair on a pillow case
Even if I tried, without you by my side, I’d be dreaming with my eyes open
I’d be tossing and turning all night babe.


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Have you come here for forgiveness
Have you come to raise the dead
Have you come here to play Jesus
To the lepers in your head

"One" by U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your scent, gonna waft you over
No way it'll be alright
You're ****in' with the wrong wolf, baby
Darkness gonna break your light

No dread gonna part my thunder
No words gonna change my mind
You're ****in' with a sickness, baby
Your heart is a plague, oh my

I am a missile
I am the fire
Love is destruction
But this war is mine, this war is mine
I am a missile
I am the fire
Love is destruction
But this war is mine, this war is mine
I am a missile

Vengeance is a cold thing, baby
I serve it on a bed of flames
Still think you're a hard one, baby?
We'll see when the missile rains

I am a missile
I am the fire
Love is destruction
But this war is mine, this war is mine
I am a missile
I am the fire
Love is destruction
But this war is mine, this war is mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I woke the same as any other day
Except a voice was in my head
It said seize the day, pull the trigger, drop the blade
And watch the rolling heads

The day I tried to live
I stole a thousand beggar's change
And gave it to the rich
The day I tried to win
I dangled from the power lines
And let the martyrs stretch
Singing

One more time around
Might do it
One more time around
Might make it
One more time around
Might do it
One more time around
The day I tried to live


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Dem boy paigon, I can't stand 'em
I don't trust you if ain't mandem


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

..All last night sat on the levee and moaned
All last night sat on the levee and moaned
Thinkin' about my baby and my happy home

Going, going to Chicago...
Going to Chicago...
Sorry but I can't take you...
Going down... going down now... going down....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You can be what you want to be. 
You can be whatever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me.

I don't care whatever you do, 
I just care that you'll be true. 
If you want to be a cowboy, then that's what you do. 
There's a horse somewhere waiting for you.

You can be what you want to be. 
You can be whatever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me.

Do you believe in an unlived life? 
Self-fulfillment, not self gratification's strife. 
Well, you can change and time will tell. 
You think you're in heaven, but you're living in Hell. 

You can be what you want to be. 
You can be whatever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me.

If you can't take another day trapped in chastisation or disapproval's fray, 
then just go my dear and believe you me, its not so frightening to be free. 

You can be what you want to be. 
You can be whatever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me. 
You can be what you want to be. 
You can be what ever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm a spiritual lyrical individual spiritual miracle lyrical individual spiritual miracle individual Skippin' and flippin' and dippin' and skippin' and flippin' and dippin' and illest to killest the skill to realest I'm the realest of the realest I'm bringin' real hip hop back don't you ever forget it


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Did I disappoint you or let you down?
Should I be feeling guilty or let the judges frown?
'Cause I saw the end before we'd begun,
Yes I saw you were blinded and I knew I had won.
So I took what's mine by eternal right.
Took your soul out into the night.
It may be over but it won't stop there,
I am here for you if you'd only care.
You touched my heart you touched my soul.
You changed my life and all my goals.
And love is blind and that I knew when,
My heart was blinded by you.
I've kissed your lips and held your head.
Shared your dreams and shared your bed.
I know you well, I know your smell.
I've been addicted to you.

Goodbye my lover.
Goodbye my friend.
You have been the one.
You have been the one for me.

I am a dreamer but when I wake,
You can't break my spirit - it's my dreams you take.
And as you move on, remember me,
Remember us and all we used to be
I've seen you cry, I've seen you smile.
I've watched you sleeping for a while.
I'd be the father of your child.
I'd spend a lifetime with you.
I know your fears and you know mine.
We've had our doubts but now we're fine,
And I love you, I swear that's true.
I cannot live without you.

Goodbye my lover.
Goodbye my friend.
You have been the one.
You have been the one for me.

And I still hold your hand in mine.
In mine when I'm asleep.
And I will bear my soul in time,
When I'm kneeling at your feet.
Goodbye my lover.
Goodbye my friend.
You have been the one.
You have been the one for me.
I'm so hollow, baby, I'm so hollow.
I'm so, I'm so, I'm so hollow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm comin' over, runnin' every red light
To hell with the closure - save it for another time
Try not to think about you, but it ain't workin'
Why put out a fire that's burnin'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

This is a last dance
My last chance.. to get it right
At first glance
You might think my life looks nice
But if you look a little closer
I walk on thin ice
Im 1 slip from death
12 steps from paradise
Im young America
Riddled with defects of charater
A reject
Caught in a web of mass hysteria
I pray for the world to change
I seen my friends killed in pain
1 fixed from the end
1 drink from sane Im stained
Lost with my brain broke
A second from smoked out
Still living the great hope
Sh*t if ya gonna save me save me now
Im an escape artist with no escape I need a way out
My life is way out
The same old played out
Stuck on the same rout
So Im taking a leap of faith
Hoping I win this race
Hoping this time I'm bleased and dont miss
Cause I know
An God knows
I really worked hard for this

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

Now when i get away from trouble
I go looking for more
Taking 2 steps back from the bridge to the shore
Trying to hustle muscle sore from doing the Devil's chore's
Running from my problems
Never getting to the core
Been running round in circles
Down dead end roads
I dont know where Im going
But I act like I know
Borrowing money to pay back what I owe
My heads a 3 ring circus
Im a 1 man show

Another tattooed freak
I was born in a jar
I was breed to be a sick confused loser rockstar
So whose the puppet master?
I went from county jail to an over night disaster
Living fast an getting faster
Now mumma's on the front pouch sippin on some wine
While Daddy's in the office an hes chopping up some lines
My sisters in the backyard smoking northen green
My brothers in the basement cooking meth amphetamines

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

These thoughts, collective
Im trying to alter my perspective
I'm coming to a halt
But to stop is my objective
Time is running out
My luck is running thin
I've struggled too long not to win or die trying
I see the clock ticking buying time time is flying
I smile at defeat still inside Im crying
Look into the sky asking why I cant live a simple life
Its a lie to try an say the grass isnt greener on the other side
A poor excuse for Heavens set
Cause I cant climb the fench no matter how hard I try
Im wrapped in bared wire wondering whose on my side
Rusty knives in back
Theres no where left for me to hid
Im wrapped up in sins so Im in for a ride
I'd commit suicide but I dont wanna die
Im sick of getting high
An Im sick of these games
There's not enough drugs to take
To take away the pain


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

And the worst part is
Before it gets any better we're headed for a cliff
And in the free fall I will realize
I'm better off when I hit the bottom


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't wanna look you in the eyes, you might call me away
I don't wanna give you the chance to make me stay
And the hardest part in all of this is
I know my way back, I don't want to go
And let you see all that has become of me

I should've known, I should've known
I didn't have a chance

How cold have I become?
I didn't want to
Lose you by what I'd done
Caught in the grey
It burns for a moment but
But then it numbs you
Takes you and leaves you just
Caught in the grey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(Ooh) The deeper you go the higher you fly
The higher you fly the deeper you go
So come on (Come on) come on
Come on is such a joy
Come on is such a joy
Come on let's make it easy
Come on let's make it easy (Oh)
Take it easy (Yeh yeh yeh) take it easy (Hoo)
Everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkey


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Nothing lasts,
It's for the best


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Keep these feelings, no one knows

What ever happened to the young man's heart
Swallowed by pain, as he slowly fell apart

And I'm staring down the barrel of a 45,
Swimming through the ashes of another life
No real reason to accept the way things have changed
Staring down the barrel of a 45


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear Mr. President, come take a walk with me


Let's pretend we're just two people and you're not better than me
I'd like to ask you some questions if we can speak honestly
What do you feel when you see all the homeless on the street?
Who do you pray for at night before you go to sleep?
What do you feel when you look in the mirror? Are you proud?


How do you sleep while the rest of us cry?
How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye?
How do you walk with your head held high?
Can you even look me in the eye? And tell me why?


Dear Mr.President, were you a lonely boy?
(Were you a lonely boy?)
Are you a lonely boy?
(Are you a lonely boy?)


How can you say, no child is left behind?
We're not dumb and we're not blind
(We're not blind)
They're all sitting in your cells while you pave the road to hell


What kind of father would take his own daughter's rights away?
And what kind of father might hate his own daughter if she were gay?
I can only imagine what the first lady has to say
You've come a long way from whiskey and cocaine
How do you sleep while the rest of us cry?
How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye?
How do you walk with your head held high?
Can you even look me in the eye?


Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Minimum wage with a baby on the way
Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Rebuilding your house after the bombs took them away


Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Building a bed out of a cardboard box
Let me tell you 'bout hard work, hard work, hard work
You don't know nothin' 'bout hard work, hard work, hard work


How do you sleep at night?
How do you walk with your head held high?
Dear Mr. President, you'd never take a walk with me, would you?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Tomorrow may never come
Mountains clash in the sun
The freezing snow starts to melt
A quiet moment to myself
Reflecting somewhere on the past
I hope this feeling will always last
In paradise we stand alone
Forgotten king without a throne
A bird takes flight, now out of sight
The sun catches its shadow

Come alive

Above in the air, there is no despair
We are waiting for the moment


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

well it's hard to be happy
in a world that's so cruel 
where the weak just get weaker
where the powerful feud
where the children go hungry
while the soldiers stand by
lay down your weapons
take hold of your lives
and when will we learn
that it's hate that breeds hate
only love is the cure
don't leave it too late
get up, and feel it
the truth that won't wait
if we choose to do nothing
then we take all the blame


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

She puts the sweetness in, stirs it with a spoon 🍯🍯🍯


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

She'll never leave me, believe me 
Nooo, too-doo doo-doo too-dooo


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

We are all long lost souls
Trying to conceive
We are numbered human puppets
Praying to believe

The planets slowly dying
These feelings once we had
As mother nature's crying
Forever we are sad

No more communication
We are victims of the disease
The pain and the sorrow
No more time to see

As you look in to my eyes
As sadness comes to be
These thoughts of happy endings
Were hopes for you and me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No tellin', no tellin'
But them lips taste like watermelon
Got a daiquiri kiss, I count when it hits
Makes you wanna get going there
Wherever that is

We'll be road trippin' rollin' with the top down, southbound 
Little bikinis and white sand 
In a tank top gonna let the guns out, all about rockin' that farmers tan
Got the Chev going 70, all the girls looking heavenly 
but ya, kick back and chill out ahead of me
Getting wild, raising hell, and leaving this town
Like there ain't no stopping us now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities 

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak
Pacha Mama spinning firelight
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot
All up on my sh*t in the morning commute
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that sh*t will never serve me
Bless other men investigate your mystery

Little spider weaves a wispy web
And stumbling through the woods it catches to my head
She crawls behind my ear and whispers secrets
Dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Yeah, dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Form on the trail I watch you head up mauka
I turn makai and whisper, “thank you sister”
Edge of the west where water touches land
You are the east with folded maps in hand
Time to increase my frequency!
Hands of light and bodies talking
Gimme some of that wild fox medicine
But, keep me here in this wild present tense
Fully supported on new lovers chest
Dawning adventures sparkle get some rest

So, tap me out and tap me into you
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like the world is looking over my shoulder
I don't know why but I feel my patience getting shorter

The tension builds but I feel the walls are getting thicker
And then I still make believe that I am feeling better

I don't want to know

I don't want to feel
I don't want to be
I don't want to sound crazy

I don't want to sound insane
But I can't take the pressure
Have you ever felt the same?
Like you just need to run away

Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Hatter - Melanie Martinez

My friends don't walk, they run
Skinny dip in rabbit holes for fun
Popping, popping balloons with guns, getting high off helium
We paint white roses red,
Each shade from a different person's head
This dream, dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are

Where is my prescription?
Doctor, doctor please listen
My brain is scattered
You can be Alice,
I'll be the mad hatter.

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Stephanie says, why is it though she's the door, she can't leave the room


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

You and I; we share the same disease
Cover up; compromise what we grieve
I've let more than my share of revivals die
This isn't pretty but it's what I am tonight

'Cause everybody's so scared
We don't wanna go there
We don't wanna make a move
We got all our lives to lose
Screaming in the dark while we just play our part out
I play along
Like I don't know what's going on


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Closing in
I hear the voices
Haunting us
Echo voices

Frozen I
Can hear the voices
Controlling our fate
Echo voices


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

From the Rocky Horror Picture Show:

Janet Weiss: I was feeling done in
Couldn't win
I'd only ever kissed before

Columbia : You mean she?

Magenta: Uh huh

Janet Weiss:
I thought there's no use getting
Into heavy petting
It only leads to trouble
And seat wetting
Now all I want to know
Is how to go
I've tasted blood and I want more

Magenta and Columbia: More, more, more!

Janet Weiss :
I'll put up no resistance
I want to stay the distance
I've got an itch to scratch
I need assistance
Touch-a touch-a touch-a touch me
I wanna be dirty
Thrill me, chill me, fulfill me
Creature of the night

Then if anything grows
While you pose
I'll oil you up
And rub you down

Magenta and Columbia:
Down, down, down!

Janet Weiss :
And that's just one small fraction
Of the main attraction
You need a friendly hand
And I need action
Touch-a touch-a touch-a touch me
I wanna be dirty
Thrill me, chill me, fulfill me
Creature of the night

Columbia: Touch-a touch-a touch-a touch me

Magenta : I wanna be dirty

Columbia : Thrill me, chill me, fulfill me

Magenta : Creature of the night

Janet Weiss :
Oh, touch-a touch-a touch-a touch me
I wanna be dirty
Thrill me, chill me, fulfill me
Creature of the night

Rocky Horror : Creature of the night
Brad Majors : Creature of the night?
Dr. Frank-N-Furter : Creature of the night
Magenta : Creature of the night
Riff Raff : Creature of the night
Columbia : Creature of the night
Rocky Horror : Creature of the night
Janet Weiss : Creature of the night!


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

We are Rome, Aztec Mexico, Eastger Island paradigm.
We are followers of Jimmy Jones, cutting in the kool-aid line.

We are animal farm pigs, we are a Terry Gilliam film.
We are fear oligarchy, we are wolves in wolves clothing.
We are this planets kidney stones.

In the process of getting passed, metamorphosis from first to last.
A system breaking down beyond repairs.
A product of three million millionaires, a hundred million easy marks.

We are Marie Antionette, we are Joseph McCarthy.
We've finally become the divided states.
A nation built on freedom, fear, and hate, the denotation of irony.

We all want a Hollywood end, but we're getting a foreign one.
The script has already been penned, and titled "The Epitaph of a Drowning Nation."


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I dream of rain
I dream of gardens in the desert sand
I wake in pain
I dream of love as time runs through my hand
I dream of fire
These dreams are tied to a horse that will never tire
And in the flames
Her shadows play in the shape of a man's desire
This desert rose
Each of her veils, a secret promise
This desert flower
No sweet perfume ever tortured me more than this
And as she turns
This way she moves in the logic of all my dreams
This fire burns
I realise that nothing's as it seems
I dream of rain
I dream of gardens in the desert sand
I wake in pain
I dream of love as time runs through my hand
I dream of rain
I lift my gaze to empty skies above
I close my eyes, this rare perfume
Is the sweet intoxication of her love
I dream of rain
I dream of gardens in the desert sand
I wake in pain
I dream of love as time runs through my hand
Sweet desert rose
Each of her veils, a secret promise
This desert flower
No sweet perfume ever tortured me more than this
Sweet desert rose
This memory of Eden haunts us all
This desert flower, this rare perfume
Is the sweet intoxication of the fall


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

You look so strange, from someone's window
You've got that ray, that palm shore ray


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mother, I know
That you're tired of being alone
Dad, I know you're trying
To fight when you feel like flying

But if you love me, don't let go
If you love me, don't let go


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't wanna blow your phone up
I just wanna blow your mind
I don't have to take your heart
I just wanna take your time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Find your teachers in the voice of the forests
unplug you cant ignore this
wisdom of the voiceless
Remedies are bountiful and surround us
from the garden to the farthest
prayers made of star dust

Find your healing in the music that calls you
the voice that enthralls you
what do you belong to
Eyes out there's the setting of the sun
give thanks to each and everyone


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I would choose a different life, and be off with you tonight


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

All you need is love
du-du-du-doh
All you need is love
du-du-du-doh
All you need is love, love,
Love is all you need.

Such simple yet effective lyrics by John Lennon.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If there's a light up ahead, well brother I don't know
But I got this fever burnin' in my soul
So let's take the good times as they go
And I'll meet you further on up the road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm looking outside of my window
The view that I see
And the child is begging for money
Is a child and mama
Tell me why, tell me why
Is she so broke
The woman is blind
The kid's dealing crime
It's such a beautiful city,
But the word is burning it down
I go to my room to turn on the tv
I sit myself down
And I start laughing hard
'cause this man he's asking for money
I'll send you stuff to make you rich fast"
He say "if you send me lots of cash
But the man he's burning it down
It's such a wonderful country


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just looking out of the window
watching the asphalt grow
thinking how it all looks hand-me-down

good times
GOOD TIMES!

Keepin' your head above water
makin' a way when you can


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crawling under my skin
You're not like anyone
I got a needle and thread
To sew this feeling on

I need your poison
Got my fix til morning comes
Now I lay here feigning for more

My little light in the dark
Such a pretty drug
I wanna give you my heart
So you can beat it up

Cover me in your sin
Take me in the night
Kissing my sweetest prince
You'll be my suicide

I need your poison
Got my fix til morning comes
Now I lay here feigning for more 
I really want your poison love


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fate is an elegant, cold-hearted *****
She loves salting my wounds, yes, she enjoys nothing more
I bleed confidence from deep within my guts now
I'm the king of this pity party with my jewel encrusted crown

I wanna tear apart your room to see if what you say is true
Darling, don't you lie, lie to me
I wanna break into your heart to see why you want us apart
Oh, I'm scared to death to find out what you think of me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaceman, oh spaceman!
Come rescue me from this!
Calling all aliens!
Come rescue me!

I see your face on television, almost every day
In magazines and on the big screen
Close yet far away

Remember that night at my window
When I waved at you?
I must have been only five, or so,
But I never forgot you.

I wonder why you choose those others
And you never come to call on me.
When I'm the one who's waiting for you
I really need you - please pick me!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Girl you know I'm down for ya
Whenever sh*t got deep, I would of drowned for ya
Come be a queen, I got this crown for ya


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Come on and climb in my passenger seat
Just like you were when you rode with me
Feet out the window floatin' on the breeze
My little shotgun queen
Smilin' back at me
No, it wasn't that long ago
We were revvin' and lovin' on an old back road
Holdin' you in the moonlight
Kissin' goodnight
Every other memory
You're back in my passenger seat


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Even if you have
Even if you need
I don't mean to stare
We don't have to breed
We could plant a house
We could build a tree
I don't even care
We could have all three



millenniumman75 said:


> Just looking out of the window
> watching the asphalt grow
> thinking how it all looks hand-me-down
> 
> ...


Hey, that's the Good Times closing theme (duh, right?) ! I'm a junkie for sitcoms and that's a really good one!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a house on my block
That's abandoned and cold
Folks moved out of it a
Long time ago
And they took all their things
And they never came back
Looks like it's haunted
With the windows all cracked
And everyone call it
The house, the house where
Nobody lives

Once it held laughter
Once it held dreams
Did they throw it away
Did they know what it means
Did someone's heart break
Or did someone do somebody wrong?

Well the paint was all cracked
It was peeled off of the wood
Papers were stacked on the porch
Where I stood
And the weeds had grown up
Just as high as the door
There were birds in the chimney
And an old chest of drawers
Looks like no one will ever
Come back to the
House were nobody lives

So if you find someone
Someone to have, someone to hold
Don't trade it for silver
Don't trade it for gold
I have all of life's treasures
And they are fine and they are good
They remind me that houses
Are just made of wood
What makes a house grand
Ain't the roof or the doors
If there's love in a house
It's a palace for sure
Without love...
It ain't nothin but a house
A house where nobody lives
Without love it ain't nothin
But a house, a house where
Nobody lives.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, that's my girl in the passenger seat
Windows down, dancing around, causing a scene
That's my girl, sipping Crown and Sprite
In a ball cap, turned back, ooh, she got me like
Yeah, baby girl, you went and done it again
Making all the guys wish that you were with them
But I bet they don't see what I see when I see my girl
Oh, my girl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

One pill makes you larger and one pill makes you small
And the ones that mother gives you, don't do anything at all
Go ask Alice when she's ten feet tall

And if you go chasing rabbits, and you know you're going to fall
Tell 'em a hookah-smoking caterpillar has given you the call
Call Alice when she was just small

When the men on the chessboard get up and tell you where to go
And you've just had some kind of mushroom and your mind is moving low
Go ask Alice, I think she'll know

When logic and proportion have fallen sloppy dead
And the White Knight is talking backwards
And the Red Queen's _off with her head_
Remember what the dormouse said
_Feed your head, feed your head
_


----------



## maitamiko (Jan 2, 2013)

"9"
(feat. SZA) by Willow Smith

Breathing's easier under water
I can see sky from here
Please remember, all you've taught her
I can see God from here

If only I could stay, If only I could stay for you
I would try
If only I could wait, If only I could wait for you
I would fly

If only I could stay, If only I could pray
If only I could wait, If only you could stay
Up, up in your zone, Yes, you're all alone
Yes I'm all alone
Not negative, just different
You wanna have lunch, and I wanna have a picnic
You wanna go up, I wanna just fly all night

Cause baby you
Got me tired of this, love thing its tough cause I, want to love you but you, keep being so afraid, afraid
If only I could stay, if only you could stay
Up, up in your zone, Yes you're all alone, Yes i'm all alone
Getting in the car, we cruisin', going down the PCH, I'm going to get a smoothie
Never had a problem, but I know that you gon' do this, cause you the smoothest

Blue is the emotion, that I'm feeling
Apologies an option, let me hear it
What took you so long to finish your storm son?
Not negative, Just different
You wanna go out, I wanna finish living
You wanna get up, when I could just lay all day, with you
When I could just stay all day, with you
Hey baby, you're sack of potatoes, we could grow eyes for later
Moments to savor

We made, we made, we made art, art
I can't stop, stop, you've blown away, away, away
I don't play wanna no more, I'm not a kid no more
I've did some things, that you can see, that I've been gone away
That I have room to be whom I want to be, and you don't even talk to me
It's three, It's three, It's me, It's Moi, It's Jay, It's all these days
My days are numbered, you can come through


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

cold outside burns a great big hole


----------



## NenaC (Aug 23, 2016)

I feel the odd one out with the borrowed lyrics I can't get out of my head on a beautiful August evening: ''Try to remember that day in December when life was sweet and love was mellow". Never had such a December but I am basking in the feeling. Feels good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

*Fix You - Coldplay*

When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want, but not what you need
When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse
And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone, but it goes to waste
Could it be worse?
Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you
And high up above or down below
When you're too in love to let it go
But if you never try, you'll never know
Just what you're worth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If I had a pair of wings
I'd pick you up and fly you far away from here
And you'd put your worries upon my shoulders, my dear
Now I know I can't save you
From the troubles of the world
And this sounds like such a silly thing
But if I could I'd fly you away
On a big old pair of wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
never been a better time than this
suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city
that swells with so much hate 
you seem to rise above
and take its place
the heart pumps until it dies
drain the blood, the heart is wise

All my friends are murder
All my bones no marrows in
All these fiends want teenage meat
All my friends are murderers

Away....


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Try to remain whole as we spiral out of control
The weight of the world takes its toll
There’s gotta be a reason I’m still breathing
I’m still here

Screaming “Take me!“
I should just bite the bullet
Taking aim at everything we love
Take me!
Oh, the thirst for power leaves us so devoured
Surviving myself

It’s hard to make sense of this mess
We can’t high five death
We know better than that
Still we pushed to the edge
I’m struggling with the fact
That I’m still left
But people have died for less

Screaming “Take me!“
I should just bite the bullet
Taking aim at everything we love
Take me!
Oh, the thirst for power leaves us so devoured
Surviving myself

The writings on the wall
Why not me? Why not me?
The writings on the wall
Why not me? Why not me?

Screaming “Take me!"
I should just bite the bullet
Take away that everything we love
Take me
Oh, the thirst for power leaves us so devoured
Surviving myself

The writings on the wall
Why not me? Why not me?
The writings on the wall
Why not me? Why not me?


----------



## CarlHere (Aug 31, 2016)

Everyday when you're walking down the street, everybody that you meet
Has an original point of view
And I say HEY! hey! what a wonderful kind of day! 
Where you can learn to work and play
And get along with each other

You got to listen to your heart
Listen to the beat
Listen to the rhythm, the rhythm of the street
Open up your eyes, open up your ears
Get together and make things better by working together
It's a simple message and it comes from the heart
Believe in yourself (echo: believe in yourself)
Well that's the place to start (to start)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

May you find solace in the gentle arms of sleep
Despite the wolves outside your door
In time you will see them all as harmless
And their idle threats easy to ignore

And if ever fate should choose to smite you
Stand your ground, never walk away
Please don't ever let the world defeat you
Don't get buried in its decay

As you drift into the gauzy realm of dreams
May you take comfort in the thought that you are safe
For it only takes a fraction of a second
For all of this to change

Return to me
When slumber's fog has lifted
Return to me
Stronger than before

As you sink beneath the soothing streams of time
May you be thankful that you had another day
For there comes a time when each of us will enter
A sleep from which we will never wake

And if ever fate should choose to smite you
Stand your ground, never walk away
Please don't ever let the world defeat you
Don't get buried in its decay

Close your eyes now, if only for a moment
For it's time you get some rest
The wolves are gone and nothing here can harm you
Let go of your fragile consciousness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
never been a better time than this
suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city
that swells with so much hate 
you seem to rise above
and take its place
the heart pumps until it dies
drain the blood, the heart is wise

All my friends are murder
All my bones no marrows in
All these fiends want teenage meat
All my friends are murderers

Away....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't know that I was starving 'til I tasted you
Don't need no butterflies when you give me the whole damn zoo
By the way, right away, you do things to my body
I didn't know that I was starving 'til I tasted you


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

I have this tattooed around my ankle:

'Halo' by Depeche Mode

You wear guilt
Like shackles on your feet
Like a halo in reverse

I tend to always make myself feel guilty for everything and blame myself for everything, so I try to keep these lyrics in mind


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

The game of chess is like a sword fight
You must think first before you move
Toad style is immensely strong and immune to nearly any weapon
When it's properly used it's almost invincible
Raw I'ma give it to ya, with no trivia
Raw like cocaine straight from Bolivia
My hip-hop will rock and shock the nation
Like the Emancipation Proclamation
Weak MC's approach with slang that's dead
You might as well run into the wall and bang your head
I'm pushing force, my force you're doubting
I'm making devils cower to the Caucus Mountains


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

I live down the street from you've noticed me I've never seen you
Wonder what the **** I do
Listen up you nosy *****, listen close
My most recent purchase, old black rope
Gonna learn how to tie it, hang it in my chamber
Perfect reminder, occult I'm made of
Come try it out whenever you wanna
Last night, 3.30 in the morning, death on my front porch
Can feel him itching to take me with him, hail death, **** you waiting for?
Like a question no one mention, he turns around, hands me his weapon
He slurs "Use at your discretion, it's been a pleasure, Stefan"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

And if you feel you're sinking,
I will jump right over into cold, cold water for you
And although time may take us into different places
I will still be patient with you
And I hope you know


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

It seems like my life been cursed ever since I was a child
And how will I make it?
I won't, that's how
I walk around with a frown I got no reason to smile
And how will I make it?
I won't, that's how
Aiyo times is rough I had to grow up foul
And how will I make it?
I won't, that's how
I always knew that I'll end up doing time on a L
And how will I make it?
I won't, that's how


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I woke up in a soho doorway, a policeman knew my name.
He said, you can go sleep at home tonight, if you can get up and walk away.
I staggered back to the underground, and the breeze blew back my hair.
I remember throwing punches around, and preaching from my chair.


----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)

Above and Beyond- On a Good day



Little bit lost and
A little bit lonely

Little bit cold here

A little bit feared
But I hold on

And I

Feel strong

And I

Know that I can
Getting used to it

Lit the fuse to it

Like to know who I am

Been talking to myself forever, yeah

And how I wish I knew me better, yeah

Still sitting on a shelf and never

Never seen the sun shine brighter
And it feels like me
On a good day
And it feels like me
On a good day
I'm a little bit hemmed in
A little bit isolated
A little bit hopeful
A little bit cold
But I hold on
And I
Feel strong
And I
Know that I can
Getting used to it
Lit the fuse to it
Like to know who I am


----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)

I was running on an empty heart
Not a trace of gasoline
Trying to dim every single spark
That could hurt, that could burn all of me
Like a soldier on the battle ground
Lying wounded on the field
I was fighting alone with a broken sword
Now I'm caught in a war with no shield

If you hold me now and leave me never
Say you'll stay with me forever
Then I surrender, surrender
If you hold me now and leave me never
Say you'll stay with me forever
Then I surrender, surrender
Surrender, surrender

I pushed and pulled all the ones that tried
Then I watched them fade away
As I look around a vacant room
I see nobody left here to blame
Because I made myself a prisoner
Shackled up by all my fears
But I feel you're breaking away at the walls
Make them fall, make them all disappear

If you hold me now and leave me never
Say you'll stay with me forever
Then I surrender, surrender
If you hold me now and leave me never
Say you'll stay with me forever
Then I surrender, surrender
Surrender, surrender

If you hold me now and leave me never
Say you'll stay with me forever
Then I surrender, surrender

Cash Cash - Surrender


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

broke some glass but it broke the ice
broken hearts want broken necks


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

"Everyone dreams of a love so lasting and true
But you and I both know what this world can do. 
So let's make our steps clear, so the other may see. 
I'll wait for you dear, Should I fall behind wait for"

Bruce Springsteen, If should I fall behind


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

It started out as a feeling, which then grew to hope.
Which then turned into a quite thought, which then turned into a quite word.
And then that word grew louder and louder, till it was a battle cry.
I'll come back when you call me, no need to say goodbye.

Just because everything's changing, doesn't mean its never been this way before.
All you can do is try and know who your friends are, as you head off to the war.
Pick a star on the dark horizon, and follow the light.
You'll come back when it's over, no need to say goodbye.
You'll come back when it's over, no need to say goodbye.

Now we're back to the beginning, it's just a feeling and no one knows yet.
Just because they can't feel it too, doesn't mean that you have to forget.
let your memories grow stronger and stronger, till they're before your eyes.
You'll come back when they call you, no need to say goodbye.
You'll come back when they call you, no need to say goodbye.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

And I’m going insane
I’m going insane
Used to think that I would play the game, stay the same, but you changed me
But I don’t know what else to do, but to thank you
Thought that I would pick you up today to just say
I’m trying to make you understand just how I feel about you (bout you)
And you got me tripping baby, you sure it’s something I do? (I do)
And I may be impressed, baby I would do anything for you
Tell you that I’ve changed for you baby it’s all because of you (cause of you, yeah)


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

it breaks my heart to say that when I was in pain,
I wanted you to feel the same.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

If you, 
If you should return, 
Don't let burn, 
Don't let it fade,
I'm sure you're not being rude, 
But it's just your attitude,
Your tearing apart, 
It's ruining everything.

I swore,
I swore I would be true,
But honey so did you,
So why were you holding her hand,
Is that the way we stand,
You're lying all the time,
Is it just a game to you.

But I'm in so deep.
You know I'm such a fool for you.
You got me wrapped around your finger.
Do you have to let it linger,
Do you have to,
Do you have to,
Do you have to let it linger.


----------



## spong007 (Oct 5, 2016)

'Cause I've never loved someone like you before. Chilly bow! Yeah! _Respect to the man in the ice cream van_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

There was a time I used to call you on my very own
We were so happy, woman, talkin' for hours and hours on the telephone
Then one day I set you up to walk right outta my life
Leavin' me all by myself, all alone, to cry every night...


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

You got a fast car
I want a ticket to anywhere
Maybe we make a deal
Maybe together we can get somewhere
Any place is better
Starting from zero got nothing to lose
Maybe we'll make something
Me myself I got nothing to prove

You got a fast car
I got a plan to get us out of here
I been working at the convenience store
Managed to save just a little bit of money
Won't have to drive too far
Just 'cross the border and into the city
You and I can both get jobs
And finally see what it means to be living

See my old man's got a problem
He live with the bottle that's the way it is
He says his body's too old for working
His body's too young to look like his
My mama went off and left him
She wanted more from life than he could give
I said somebody's got to take care of him
So I quit school and that's what I did


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

The summer sun is fading as the year grows old.
And darker days are drawing near.
The winter winds will be much colder,
Now you're not here.

I watch the birds fly south across the autumn sky.
And one by one they disappear.
I wish that I was flying with them,
Now you're not here.

Like the sun through the trees you came to love me.
Like a leaf on a breeze you blew away.

Through autumn golden gown we used to kick our way.
You always loved this time of year.
Those fallen leaves lie undisturbed now,
Cause you're not here,
Cause you're not here,
Cause you're not here.

Like the sun through the trees you came to love me.
Like a leaf on a breeze you blew away.

A gentle rain falls softly on my weary eyes.
As if to hide a lonely tear.
My life will be forever autumn,
Cause you're not here,
Cause you're not here,
Cause you're not here.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Where was the moment we needed the most.
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost.
They tell me your blues skies fade to grey.
They tell me your passion's gone away.
But I don't need no carrying on.

You stand in the line just to hear the new low.
You're faking a smile with a coffee to go.
You tell me your life been way off line.
You falling to pieces every time.
And I don't need no carrying on.

Cause you had a bad day, you taking one down,
You sing a sad song just to turn it around,
You say you don't know, you tell me you don't lie,
You work at a smile and you go for a ride,
You had a bad day, the camera don't lie,
You're coming back down, you really don't mind,
You had a bad day,
You had a bad day.

Well you need a blue sky holiday,
The point is they laugh at what you say,
And I don't need no carrying.

You had a bad day, you taking one down,
You sing a sad song just to turn it around,
You say you don't know, you tell me don't lie,
You work at a smile and you go for a ride,
You had a bad day, the camera don't lie,
You're coming back down and you really don't mind,
You had a bad day

Sometimes the system goes on the blink, 
And the whole thing turns out wrong.
You might not make it back a you know,
That you could well, oh that's strong,
And I'm not wrong.

So where was the passion when you need it the most.
Oh, you and I.
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost.

Cause you had a bad day, you taking one down.
You sing a sad song just to turn it around.
You say you don't know, you tell me don't lie.
You work at a smile and you go for a ride.
You had a bad day you've seen what you like.
And how does it feel, one more time.

You had a bad day.
You had a bad day.

Had a bad day.

Had a bad day.

Had a bad day.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm only as crazy as people make me, believe me
There'd be just as many mother****ing murderers 
And heroin users without marilyn's music


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Something going on, I feel funny can't tell me nothing different
My nose twitching
Intuition setting in like STI visio
I still close my eyes, I still see visions
Still hear that voice in the back of my mind
so what I do? I still take heed, I still listen
I still paint that perfect picture,
I still shine bright like a prism
My words still skipping - through air
I know you can't, don't, won't get it
You *****s chose to ride that ship, sunk with it
I'm still afloat, I ain't the captain of the yacht but I'm on a boat
I ain't acting what I'm not
Knowing that I don't, you n****s acting like you will but I know you won't, you won't
I read between the lines of your eyes to your brows
your handshake ain't matching your smile
I'll holla, you n****s foul


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Weekends in bed, no scramble eggs or bacon,
I've just got time for you.
Back on the grass, heads in the clouds, we closed our eyes,
enjoy the view.
And we don't wanna hear the real world passing by,
saying that we're crazy.

We spend all our time lying side by side, going nowhere,
It's really something, getting busy doing nothing.
We spend all out time running for our lives, going nowhere,
It's really something, getting busy doing nothing.

No magazines or dvd's, we both got better things to do.
I'll hold your hand, or shall we dance together,
It's just so hard to choose.
And every time we hear, the whole world rushing by,
I know that we're not crazy.

We spend all our time lying side by side, going nowhere,
It's really something, getting busy doing nothing.
We spend all out time running for our lives, going nowhere,
It's really something, getting busy doing nothing.

Doing nothing.

Should be working hard, instead of lying here naked,
The phone rings, but I won't take it.
Cause you only get one life, only get one life.

All our time lying side by side going nowhere,
It's really something, getting busy doing nothing.
We spend all our time running for our lives, going nowhere,
It's really something, getting busy doing nothing.

All our time, doing nothing.
All our time, getting busy doing nothing.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

When you touch me I die
Just a little inside
I wonder if this could be love
This could be love
'Cause you’re out of this world
Galaxy, space and time
I wonder if this could be love
This could be love


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I said honey I don't feel so good, I don't feel justified
Come on put a little love here in my void
He said it's all in your head and I said so's everything but he didn't get it
I thought he was a man but he was just a little boy

Hunger hurts, and I want him 
So bad oh it kills but I know I'm a mess you don't want to clean up
I've got to fold cause these hands are too shaky to hold 
Hunger hurts but starving works 
When it cost too much to love


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You don't have to say you're sorry
Or redeem yourself to me, oh
I'm not asking for confessions
You don't even have to speak, no

I need you to feel that you're more than enough
I already know you're deserving of love
It's not a question that you are the one that I need

These are my words
This is my voice
That is my sermon
Give me your heart
Give me your pain
Give me your burden
Cause I can take anything that you can give
Forgiving everything that you did
These are my words
This is my voice
That is my sermon


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

When are you gonna come down?
When are you going to land?
I should have stayed on the farm
I should have listened to my old man

You know you can't hold me forever
I didn't sign up with you
I'm not a present for your friends to open
This boy's too young to be singing 
The blues

So goodbye yellow brick road
Where the dogs of society howl
You can't plant me in your penthouse
I'm going back to my plough

Back to the howling old owl in the woods
Hunting the horny back toad
Oh I've finally decided my future lies
Beyond the yellow brick road

What do you think you'll do then
I bet that'll shoot down your plane
It'll take you a couple of vodka and tonics
To set you on your feet again

Maybe you'll get a replacement
There's plenty like me to be found
Mongrels who ain't got a penny
Sniffing for tidbits like you on the ground

So goodbye yellow brick road
Where the dogs of society howl
You can't plant me in your penthouse
I'm going back to my plough

Back to the howling old owl in the woods
Hunting the horny back toad
Oh I've finally decided my future lies
Beyond the yellow brick road.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

You packed in the morning and I, 
Stared out the window and I,
Struggled for something to say.
You left in the rain without closing the door,
I didn't stand in your way.

Now I miss you more than I,
Missed you before and now,
Where will I find comfort, god knows.
Cause you left me, just when I needed you most.

(Left me, just when I needed you most.)

Now most every morning I, 
Stare out the window and I,
Think about where you might be.
I've written the letters that I'd like to send,
If you could just send one to me.

I need you more than I,
Needed you before and now,
Where will I find comfort, god knows.
Cause you left me, just when I needed you most.

(Left me, just when I needed you most.)

You packed in the morning and I, 
Stared out the window and I,
Struggled for something to say.
You left in the rain without closing the door,
I didn't stand in your way.

Now I love you more than I,
Loved you before and now,
Where will I find comfort, god knows.
Cause you left me, just when I needed you most.
Oh yeah,
You left me, just when I needed you most.
You left me, just when I needed you most


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't go to sleep to dream.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I wrote her off for the tenth time today
And practiced all the things I would say
But she came over
I lost my nerve
I took her back and made her dessert

Now I know I'm being used
That's okay because I like the abuse
I know she's playing with me
That's okay cause I've got no self-esteem

We make plans to go out at night
I wait till 2 then I turn out the light
All this rejection's got me so low
If she keeps it up I just might tell her so

When she's saying that she wants only me
Then I wonder why she sleeps with my friends
When she's saying that I'm like a disease
Then I wonder how much more I can spend
Well I guess I should stick up for myself
But I really think it's better this way
The more you suffer
The more it shows you really care, Right?

Now I'll relate this a little bit
That happens more than I'd like to admit
Late at night she knocks on my door
Drunk again and looking to score
Now I know I should say no
But that's kind of hard when she's ready to go
I may be dumb
But I'm not a dweeb
I'm just a sucker with no self-esteem


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

I been through mad different phases like Masons
To find my way & now I know that happy days are not far away
If I'm strong enough I'll live long enough to see my kids
Doing something more constructive with they time
Than bids I know because I been there
Now I'm in there sit back & look
At what it took for me to get there
First came the bull**** the drama with my mama
She got on the fly **** until i split
And said that I'm gonna be that seed
That doesn't need much to succeed
Strapped with mad greed and a heart that doesn't bleed
I'm ready for the world or at least I thought I was
Baggin' ****** when I caught a buzz
For thinking about how short I was
Going too fast it wouldn't last but yo I couldn't tell
Group homes & institutions, prepare my *** for jail
They put me in a situation forcin' me to be a man
When I was just learnin' to stand without a helpin' hand
Damn, was it my fault, somethin' I did
To make a father leave his first kid at 7 doin' my first bid?
Back on the scene at 14 with a scheme
To get more cream than I'd ever seen in a dream
And by all means I will be living high off the hog
And I never gave a **** about much but my dog
That's my only mother****er I had offered my last
Just another little ***** headed nowhere fast


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sweetness, sweetness, I was only joking when I said I'd like to smash every tooth in your head

Sweetness, sweetness, I was only joking when I said by rights you should be bludgeoned in your bed 



Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Who do you need...? Who do you love...? When you come undone.









Can not believe you're taking my heart, to pieces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

if my life were a movie
there would be a sunset
and the camera would pan away
but the sky is just a little sister
tagging along behind the buildings
trying to imitate their gray
the little boys are breaking bottles
against the sidewalk
the big boys, too
the girls are hanging out at the candy store
pumping quarters into the phone
'cause they don't want to go home

and i think,
what if no one's watching
what it when we're dead, we are just dead
what if it's just us down here
what if god ain't looking down
what if he's looking up instead

if my life were a movie
i would light a cigarette
and the smoke would curl around my face
everything i do would be interesting
i'd play the good guy
in every scene
but i always feel i have to
take a stand
and there's always someone on hand
to hate me for standing there
i always feel i have to open my mouth
and every time i do
i offend someone
somewhere

but what
what if no one's watching
what if when we're dead, we are just dead
what if there's no time to lose
what if there's things we gotta do
things that need to be said


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I went back to the doctor, 
to get another shrink.
I sit and tell him bout my weekend,
but he never betrays what he thinks.

Wooow!!!
Can ya see the real me doctor, doctor.
Can ya see the real me, doctor, 
wow, doctor.

I went back to my mother,
I said I'm crazy Ma help me.
She said, I know how it feels son,
cause it runs in the family.

Can ya see the real me mother, mother.
Can ya see the real me mother, 
wow, mother.

Can ya see, can ya see the real me.
Can ya see, can ya see the real me,
the real me, the real me.

The crack between the paving stones,
Look like rivers of flowing veins.
Strange people who know me,
peeping from behind every windowpane.

The girl I used to love,
lives in this yellow house.
Yesterday she passed me by,
she doesn't wanna know me now.

Can ya see the real me, can ya,
can ya.
Can ya see the real me, can ya,
wow yeah.

I ended up with a preacher, 
full of lies and hate.
I seemed to scare him a little,
so he showed me to the golden gate.

Can ya see the real me preacher, preacher.
Can ya see the real me preacher.

Can ya see, can ya see, can ya see,
wow!!!.

Can ya see the real me doctor.
Can ya see the real me mother.
Can ya see the real me, me, me, 
me me me me me me me me me
me me me me me me me me...


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

a beautiful country-soul/mountainside version of a song I heard at a bar here: 

more miles than money, look at our lives and it's so funny
we fall in love and it's never funny
(Sometimes I like to hear it as, we fall in love as if it's funny


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Droit dans mes bottes 
Je n'baisse jamais mon froc 
La tête haute, j'suis intègre 
J'fais du Hip-Hop 
Vous appelez ça de la musique de nègre 
J'sors en indé 
Tu m'verras plus jamais 
Mettre les pieds à Skyrock 
(Jamais, jamais) 
Ils n'aiment pas c'que je suis, c'que je défends, c'que je porte 
C'est réciproque 
Ils ont travesti le R-A-P 
Je fais partie des rescapés 
Ils ont encensé la médiocrité 
Ils ont fait du Hip-Hop de la variété 
Ils ont joué les clashs pour nous diviser 
Tant que ça fait de l'audience, on peut s'allumer 
Quand un rappeur se fera buterIls 
organiseront un concert au nom de la paix 
Yeah ! 
J'fais d'la musique contestataire 
Vous vendez des espaces publicitaires 
Racailles ! 
J'me suis sacrifié pour mes p'tits frères 
Vous, vous jouez des trucs qui les envoient au cimetière 
Racailles ! 
Fric et violence dans vos playlists 
Vous abrutissez les miens, ça plaît aux élites 
Racailles ! 
Vous vous êtes servi de moi, j'me suis servi de vous 
Pour que mon message passe au plus grand nombre, 
Maintenant, j'peux le faire sans vous 
J'ai un public qui me soutient 
J'ai fait des choses, le peuple s'en souvient 
La rue vous vomit, j'le rends public 
Rien n'a changé depuis Lettre à la République


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well you know that I want your loving
But my logic tells me it ain't never gonna happen
And then my defenses say I didn't want it anyway
But you know sometimes I'm a liar

Could you ever want me to love you?
Could you ever want me to care?
Disregard my nervousness, please ignore my vacant stares
'Cause just what I've been through, is nothing like where I'm going to
Give me some sign to pursue a promise
And you're unhappy; this is only a guess


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Oooow Yeah.

Alright, here we go again.

Neh neh, wow wow, nah nah, yea yea yeah.
Give a little bit, 
give a little bit of your love to me.
I'll give a little bit,
I'll give a little bit of my love to you.

There's so much that we need to share,
so send a smile and show you care.

Alright,
I'll give a little bit,
I'll give a little bit of my life for you.
So give a little bit,
oh give a little bit of your time to me.

See the man with the lonely eyes,
oh take his hand, you'll be surprised.
Oooh, take it oh.
Oooh.
Come along.

Yeah yeah yeah yeah,
yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah 
ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah,
ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah.

Give a little bit,
give a little bit of your love to me.
I'll give a little bit,
I'll give a little bit of my life for you.

Now's the time that we need to share,
so find yourself, 
we're on our way back home.
Oooh going home.
Don't ya need don't ya need feel at home.
Ah yeah, we gotta see.

Ooow you gotta get a feeling.
Ooow yeah come along too.
You come along too yeah.
Come-a come-a come-a come along heh

Chaka chaka chaka too yeah.
Ooow yeah come along too.
Yeah come along too yeah.

Sing Betty Louooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Come along too, for along ride,
come along way, 
ah and see me tonight.

Ooow oow.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

It's a shadowy world, skies are slippery gray
A woman just gave birth to a prince today and dressed him in scarlet
He'll put the priest in his pocket, put the blade to the heat
Take the motherless children off the street
And place them at the feet of a harlot
Oh, Jokerman, you know what he wants
Oh, Jokerman, you don't show any response.

Jokerman dance to the nightingale tune
Bird fly high by the light of the moon
Oh, Jokerman.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

There's a man I meet, walks up our street.
He's a working for the council, has been twenty years.
And he takes no lip of nobody, and litter off the gutter.
Puts it in a bag, and never thinks to mutter.

And packs his lunch in a Sunblest bag, and children call him boggy.
He never lets on, but I know cause he once told me.
He let me know his secret, about the money in his kitty.
He's gonna by a dinghy, and call her dignity.

And I sail her up the west coast, through villages and towns.
I'll be on my holidays, they'll be doing the rounds.
They'll ask me how I got her, I'll say, I saved my money.
They'll say, isn't she pretty, that ship called dignity.

And I'll tell this a story, in a faraway scene.
Sipping down raki and reading Maynard Keynes.
And I'm thinking about home and all that means.
And a place in the winter for dignity


And I'll sail her up the west coast, through villages and towns.
I'll be on my holidays, they'll be doing their rounds.
They'll ask me how I got her, I'll say, "I saved my money".
They'll say, "Isn't she pretty, that ship called dignity?".

I'll set it up, set it up, set it up, set it up, set it up, set it up.
Yeah, set it up again, set it up again, set it up again, set it up again.
Set it up, set it up, set it up, set it up, set it up, set it up.
Yeah, set it up again, set it up again, set it up again, set it up again.

And I'm thinking about home. 
And I'm thinking about faith.
And I'm thinking about work. 
And I'm thinking, how good it would be,
to be here some day. 
On a ship called dignity, a ship called dignity. 
That ship.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No one would have believed, in the last years of the nineteenth century,
that human affairs were being watched from the timeless worlds of space.

No one could have dreamed, we were being scrutinised, as someone with 
a microscope studies creature that swarm and multiply in a drop of water.

Few men even considered the possibility of life on other planet.

And yet, across the gulf of space, mind immeasurably superior to our,
regarded this earth with envious eyes.

And slowly, and surely, they drew their plans against us...


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Life can be bogus
We all wanna be noticed
But we're the ones in the background fuzzy
When the ones in the front are in focus
And it's pretty difficult in general
When you really think a person is incredible
And I get it why you're setting em up on a pillar
But the bigger the tumble the bigger the pedestal

Frankly I am flattered
We all want to matter
Do you see when you pass by
That we let the grass die?
I'm late with the rent check
We park on the lawn
Like we're a bunch of ****in ********
I'm just watching Netflix
Jerking off to porno
(I have a subscription!)
And I got a suspicion
You think my life is different
I get your confusion
But you got some delusions
Yeah I'm ****ing awesome
But I gotta out you
You probably think I'm in there
Writing songs about you (ooooh!)


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

I just kept hoping, I just kept hoping
The way would become clear
I spent all this time tryna play nice and
Fight my way here

See, I've been having me a real hard time
But it feels so nice to know I'm gonna be alright

So I just kept dreaming, yeah, I just kept dreaming
It wasn't very hard
I spent all this time tryna figure out why
Nobody's on my side

See, I've been having me a real good time
And it feels so nice to know I'm gonna be alright

So please don't take my feelings
I have found at last
So please don't take my feelings
I have found at last
Yeah, if I wanted to... I'd be alright

So I just kept going, I just kept going
And hoping I'm growing near
Well this good and fine, I spent all this time
Tryna find my way here

And I've been having me a real fun time
And it feels so nice to know I'm gonna be alright

Please don't take this feeling
I have found at last
Please don't take my feeling
I have found at last
If I wanted to, I'd be alright
Yeah, if I wanted to, I'd be alright


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I love your sick way you think, the way your perfume makes you stink


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Nineteen seventy four, muther****er I was born with pain
My moms and my pops pass it down to me
So don't talk to me about can I feel yours
'Cause I ain't feelin' you at all, your pain is impure

You cryin cause you grew from the projects
That's not pain, that's emotions, you a *****
I'm talkin' bout permanent, physical suffering
You know nothin' about that, you just complain cause you stress

*****, my pain's in the flesh
And through the years that pain became my friend; sedated
With Morphine as a little kid
I built a tolerance for drugs, addicted to the medicine

Now hospital emergency treat me like a fiend
I rather die sometimes I wish a ***** O.D.
Beggin' God for help, only to find that I'm all by my god damn self
Ay, You can never feel my pain *****


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

And even though our love is doomed
And even though we're all messed up
We're still waiting for tomorrow
We're still aching for tomorrow
And even though our love is cruel
And even though our stars are crossed
You're the only thing worth fighting for
You're the only thing worth dying for


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Tonight it's very clear, as we're both lying here.
There's so many things I wanna say.
I will always love you.
I would never leave you alone.

Sometimes I just forget, say things I might regret.
It breaks my heart to see you cryin'.
I don't wanna lose you.
I could never make you be alone.

I am the man who would fight for your honour.
I'll be the hero you're dreamin' of.
We'll live forever knowing together that we
did it all for the glory of love.

You keep me standing tall, you helped me through it all.
I'm always strong when you're beside me.
I have always needed you.
I could never make you be alone.

I am the man who will fight for your honour.
I'll be the hero you been dreamin' of.
We'll live forever knowing together that we
did it all for the glory of love.

Like a knight in shining armour,
from a long time ago.
Just the time I'd save the day,
take you to my castle far away.

I am the man who would fight for your honour.
I'll be the hero that you're dreamin' of.
Gonna live forever knowing together that we
did it all for the Glory of Love.

We'll live forever knowing together that we
did it all for the Glory of Love.

We did it all for love.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I know the morning is wiser than the nighttime
I know there's nothing wrong, I shouldn't feel so down
So many things I know, but they don't help me
Each day I open up my eyes to look around


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I live in a constant state of fear and misery
Do you miss me anymore?
And I don't even notice
When it hurts anymore
Anymore
Anymore
Anymore


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

There's been nights when I pray to God
Do you know what I say to god?
Why didn't Double go solo?
Why didn't I stay at my Job?
Then there wouldn't be no Marvell and I wouldn't have to deal with this break up
It's been a nightmare for me for the past 5 years every night when I wake up
That's why I'm writing this letter 'cos I need some closure
I look in the mirror everyday and I see the Marvel tattoo on my shoulder
It's been so long but fans are still pulling me over
Kids stop me in the street like how come you man are over?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It must be how you look
When you woke up
Or got choked up
Ruby eyes bloodshot

See the way you can't sit still
With no mention
But attention
For a dead flower

So I write, write, write
All the things I didn't miss
And despite, spite, spite
My conclusion is

Nobody wants you
Nobody wants you
Like I do


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

It's just a phase we know
That hazy glow 
Coming off the blazing road
But I'm like Amir Khan
I appear calm
All that clear charm but clip your ear hole
Keep score of what I've got
In the draw with the socks
Feeling ever more than a lot
I used to score shottings at the squats
F**k it duck it in the bucket seat
Spunked all my currency and my luck you see
On my grind blind
Frightened sometimes
Mixing white wine with wine
Late nights on the pave light with Dave types
Chitter chatter with the latter
Wave bye
Behave right
Let's stay tight


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Didn't they tell you that I was a savage? :roll


----------



## duvalsi (Oct 19, 2016)

What do you get when you fall in love?
You only get lies and pain and sorrow
So for at least until tomorrow
I'll never fall in love again


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

You can walk my path,
You can wear my shoes,
Learn to talk like me,
And be an angel too.

But maybe,
You ain't never gonna feel this way,
You ain't never gonna know me,
But I know you.
Telling you now that

Things can only get better,
They can only get, they can only get,
They get on from here
You know, I know that,
Things can only get better.

I, sometimes lose myself in me
I lose track of time,
And I can't see the woods for the trees,
You set them alight.
Burn the bridges as you go
I'm too weak to fight ya.
I got my personal health to deal with,
Then you say.

Walk my path,
Wear my shoes,
Talk like that
I'll be an angel and

Things can only get better
They can only get better ah ha
Now I've found you.
(That means me)
(Will you teach me now)
Things, can only get better ah
Can only get better ah ha
Now I've found you

And you and you and
You, show me prejudice and greed
And you show me how.
I must learn to deal with this disease
I look at things now.
In a different light than I did before
And I found the cause.
And I think that you could be my cure,
So teach me to

Walk your path,
Wear your shoes
Talk like that
I'll be an angel and then

Things can only get better,
They can only get better ah ha,
Now I've found you,
(That means me)
(Will you teach me now)
Things, can only get better ah,
They can only get better ah ha,
Now I've found you

Things can only get, can only get
Things, can only get, can only get
Things, can only get,
Things can only get, can only get

Things, can only get better ah,
They can only get better ah ha,
Now I've found you
(That means me)
(Will you teach me now)
And you and you and
Things can only get better,
Can only get better,
Now I've found you.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

They left me dehydrated by the Nile River naked
but I made it with the passion of a microphone patriot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn?
Remember how she said that 
We would meet again 
Some sunny day?
Vera! Vera!
What has become of you?
Does anybody else here
Feel the way I do?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I crack the whip
And you skip
But you deserve it
You deserve it, deserve it, deserve it
And when we're in your scholarly room
Who will swallow whom ?
When we're in your scholarly room
Who will swallow whom ?
You handsome devil


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I don’t pretend to be cool, don’t pretend to be young
I don’t pretend to be smart, don’t pretend to be dumb
I don’t pretend to be hard, don’t pretend to be first
And most of all I don’t pretend to be concerned
I don’t pretend to be rich, don’t pretend to be broke
I don’t pretend to be asleep, don’t pretend to be woke
I don’t pretend to be deep, don’t pretend to be clean
I’m everything and everything that’s in between


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I can swallow it down
Keep it all inside
I define myself
By how well I hide
I feel it coming apart
Well, at least I tried
I can win this war
By knowing not to fight
If I take it all back
Someway, somehow
If I knew back then
What I know right now


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky.
Shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And I will serve as a reminder
If you jump you will not fall
Go on and spread those wings of reason
We are water after all

And if you call on me
I'll come running like a coyote
Cause we're pillars indeed
A lighthouse when you're out to sea
A beacon when direction's all I need
A compass if you know what I mean
Drunk on that nectar of all that you are to me

You can trust me in my instincts
'Cause they are like that of a bird
I am loyal, I will feed you
And sing you songs you never heard
Who wants to wear the hat this morning
I reckon neither of us cares
Cause there is more to life than leading
And I would follow you I swear


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Who's gonna tell you when, it's too late.
Who's gonna tell you things, aren't so great.
You can't go on, thinking, nothing's wrong.
Who's gonna drive you home, tonight.

Who's gonna pick you up, when you fall.
Who's gonna hang it up, when you call.
Who's gonna pay attention, to your dreams.
And who's gonna plug their ears, when you scream.

You can't go on,
Thinking, nothing's wrong.
Who's gonna drive you home, tonight.

Who's gonna hold you down, when you, shake.
Who's gonna come around, when you break.

You can't go on,
Thinking nothing's wrong.
Who's gonna drive you home, tonight.

You know you can't go on,
Thinking, nothing's wrong.
Who's gonna drive you home, tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is my home, it's where I belong
From the clouds in the sky to the roots an' stones
I see the sun in the sky, make me feel so high
I see the full moon shine, make me feel so fine
Her river my blood,
Her rock my bone
Her earth my muscle
Her heart my soul
Her children my children, their freedom my goal
I'll be fighting fighting fighting fighting fighting for them all!

I'm a warrior!
Earth warrior!
True-born pagan yeah!
I'm a warrior,
Nature soldier fighting for the earth


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

P!ATD

The gnashing teeth and criminal tongues conspire against the odds
But they haven't seen the best of us yet
If you love me let me go
If you love me let me go
'Cause these words are knives that often leave scars
The fear of falling apart
And truth be told, I never was yours
The fear, the fear of falling apart


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

**** that new girl that you like so bad, she's not crazy like me, I bet you like that. I said, **** that new girl thats been in your bed. And when you're in her, I know I'm in your head. 

I'm just saying you can do better. Always turned you out everytime we were together. Once you've had the best, boy you can't do better. Baby I'm the best so you can't do better.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Uninviting, but not half as impossible as everyone assumes you are


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

You go to sleep round here and have nightmares
Wake up and find the worst reality is right there
The difference is in my dreams I'm always running scared
But in reality on road I'm coming prepared
So now we're gonna wanna run up and become a gunner
Everybody's gonna wanna get us but there on a longers
I'm still out to get the same cats from last summer
Man cant see them again it's like they done a runner
I'm still in the same manor on the same number
Everybody knows where I'm at and what I'm under
I'm in the same slums raising the funds
In the city where the youth are blazing the guns
Just look how this United Kingdom has come
Within the council estates where man fight over crumbs
You got young single parent mum's having the hardest time
Trying to survive for their daughters and their sons
Becoming out their youth because their youths are left out there
Raised on the ways of these streets without care
Now we're having our fare share of gun warfare
It's all gone nuts and that's just cos it's poor here
People want more here we're all on the floor here
It's raw here cant even sleep and ignore here
Cos life's kinda militant stuck in the grime
Nothings equivalent to this council estate of mind


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Ooh yeah 
Ooh yeah
Nothing really matters
Anyone can see
Nothing really matters
Nothing really matters
To me


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't want to be your cigarette 
I don't want to be your ashtray 
Don't want to be your door mat 
Don't want to be ignored
All of a sudden you're not into me
And maybe it's not deliberate 
And I know you never asked me 
I just gotta put it out there 
I don't put myself out there 
Usually I stay tucked away 
Cause I was a loner until I met you 
And I let you in after all the persuasion
Mind games, manipulations

That's why I'd rather be a loner
Yeah I'd rather be alone 
I don't even want to know you
I don't want to be known 
Cause I'd rather be a loner 
I'd much rather be alone 
Baby it was nice to know you 
Packing up and leaving home


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

'Jesus off in the water, standing on His feet
Yeah, that's the thing about charisma it makes everyone believe
That there is nothing impossible
When I'm with you and when you're with me
I got a sad sinking feeling, I got a sad sinking feeling
I got a sad sinking feeling that will never be'


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

And I got way too many feels, way too much emotion
I don't even know what's real, I just say f-ck it, keep on going
And I get deeper, I get deeper, yeah I feel I'm rolling
I can see you, yeah I see you
I don't know I think I'm rolling


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm naked, I'm numb, I'm stupid, I'm staying, and if cupids got a gun, then he's shooting.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"The Rare Ould Mountain Dew"*

Let grasses grow and waters flow
In a free and easy way,
But give me enough of the rare old stuff
That's made near Galway Bay,
Come gangers all from Donegal,
Sligo and Leitrim too,
Oh, we'll give the slip and we'll take a sip
Of the rare old Mountain Dew

Hi the dithery al the dal, dal the dal the dithery al, al the dal, dal dithery al dee
Hi the dithery al the dal, dal the dal the dithery al, dal the dal, dal dithery al dee

There's a neat little still at the foot of the hill,
Where the smoke curls up to the sky,
By a whiff of the smell you can plainly tell
That there's poitin, boys, close by.
For it fills the air with a perfume rare,
And betwixt both me and you,
As home we roll, we can drink a bowl,
Or a bucketful of Mountain Dew

Now learned men as use the pen,
Have writ the praises high
Of the rare poitin from Ireland green,
Distilled from wheat and rye.
Away with yer pills, it'll cure all ills,
Be ye Pagan, Christian or Jew,
So take off your coat and grease your throat
With a bucketful of Mountain Dew.


----------



## Aqili (Sep 19, 2015)

We've sent peace through the wind's breeze
To our beautiful loved ones, wherever they're settled
And we heard birds in the green land singing,
And by the birds, we've peacefully delivered the word
As my heart beats with the pain of ecstasy, 
its shaping them into songs of wonderful melodies.

Translated.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## kelseyyy (Nov 7, 2016)

That's when you stu-stu-stutter something profound
To the support on the line
And with the way you've been talking
Every word gets you a step closer to hell

Prescribed pills
To offset the shakes
To offset the pills
You know you should take
It a day at a time


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Do you like the way I flick my tongue or NAH! 

xD


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

dont be so hard on yourself nooooooooooooooo


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Why why why why...do you say Goodbye? 
Goodbyyeee-bye-bye-bye..
Oh no
You say Goodbye and I say Hello


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

publicity stunt my ***, conceal my ****ing dick


----------



## chaostheory23 (Nov 9, 2016)

I wish I could go back to college,
In college you know who you are,
You sit in the quad and think oh my god,
I am totally gonna go far.

How do you go back to college?
I don't know who I am anymore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the f***ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

There's no time to discriminate, hate every motherf***er that is in your way.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so sick of this stupid place
It's so suburban 
And so boring 
All my friends they just stay the same
I'm growing up and nothing's changing 
I should try and get a life
But I don't want a 9 to 5
I'd rather die, keep getting high
Pack my things and say goodbye


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

TheOLDPrince said:


> publicity stunt my ***, conceal my ****ing dick


Reow! Fiesty. I like.

TURN DOWN FOR WHAT!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

PrincessV said:


> Fiesty. I


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Now if she does it like this
Will you do it like that?
Now if she touches like this
Will you touch her like that?
Now if she moves like this
Will you move her like that?
Come on, shake, shake
Shake, shake, shake it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Every weekend, I blew off my best friends
You had my attention, it was all on you
Every feeling I used to feel when my hands would fall
'Cause they were all on you
So when it's late and you're laying and missing me
Wishing you're kissing me
Saying you're pissed at me
Girl, it's all on you
Then you show up and you knock on my door and it's four in the morning
When it's raining, it's pouring, I'm gonna say we're through
And it's all on you
Girl, it's all on you


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

What a beautiful sexy night
What a shame someone would try and mess this up right now
Look around, I mean I'm hearing everything you are saying
But honestly, I don't give a f**k dude!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't fly
But I, I keep finding myself soaring high above this
I have nothing left but I keep on pouring
Out like I am endless
Impossible, (whoa) Impossible!

I don't run too fast but I'm looking back
And miles and miles have passed
I can barely breathe but I'm
Singing out like this is nothing to me
Impossible, whoa! Impossible!

Every morning I see another miracle
I can't believe, I'm living the impossible
We are the sign and we are the wonder
Another day of living the impossible
Impossible, (whoa) Impossible!

I choose to be alive
Especially because the odds say I should die
I wrestle death again I know more of
His moves now and I won't give in
Impossible, whoa! Impossible!


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I do believe it's true 
That there are roads left in both of our shoes 
But if the silence takes you then I hope it takes me too 
So brown eyes I'll hold you near 
Cause you're the only song I want to hear 
A melody softly soaring through my atmosphere


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

In a world of darkness I came back to what I know best
Pen and a pad again feel like one of the lads again
It's crazy where 5 years went
I was in my bedroom weed smoke coming out the airvents
Neighbour complaining, every two seconds my mood switching
Four sets of tablets, my brain thinking on some madness
I used Islam as an excuse why I quit the game
Truth is I was insane in the brain
Hearing voices in my head, staying in bed for two days


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Slipped my tongue into someone else's pie,
Tasting better every time,
He turned green and tried to make me cry,
Being hungry it ain't no crime


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

friday friday gotta get down on friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take off my shirt. Loosen the buttons
and undo my skirt, Stare at myself in the mirror
Take me apart piece by piece, Sorrow decrease
Pressure release, I put in work
Did more than called upon, More than deserved
When it was over, Did I wind up hurt (Yes)
But it taught me before a decision ask this question first

Who am I living for?
Is this my limit, Can I endure some more
Chances are given, Question Existing
Who am I living for?
Is this my limit, Can I endure some more
Chances are given, Question Existing

Take off my cool, show them that
under here, I'm just like you
Do the mistakes, I may make me a fool
Or a human with flaws, admit that I'm loss
Round of applause, Take the abuse
Sometimes it feels like they want me to lose
It's entertainment is that an excuse? (No)
But the question that lingers whether win or lose 

Who am I living for?
Is this my limit, Can I endure some more
Chances are given, Question Existing
Who am I living for?
Is this my limit, Can I endure some more
Chances are given, Question Existing


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Imma be alright, you aint gotta be my friend tonight
Imma be ok, you would prolly bore me anyway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On a warm summer's eve
On a train bound for nowhere
I met up with the gambler
We were both too tired to sleep
So we took turns a-starin'
Out the window at the darkness
The boredom overtook us, and he began to speak

He said, "Son, I've made my life
Out of readin' people's faces
Knowin' what the cards were
By the way they held their eyes
So if you don't mind my sayin'
I can see you're out of aces
For a taste of your whiskey
I'll give you some advice"

So I handed him my bottle
And he drank down my last swallow
Then he bummed a cigarette
And asked me for a light
And the night got deathly quiet
And his faced lost all expression
He said, "If you're gonna play the game, boy
You gotta learn to play it right

You've got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
Know when to run
You never count your money
When you're sittin' at the table
There'll be time enough for countin'
When the dealin's done


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up and find your own way
Or sit down and wait for your turn
Follow you vision blindly
Or just become the vision of someone

Remove the shackles right now
You never really fit into ‘em at all
Or keeping running with that metal
On your feet until you fall

Everything that you say
Becomes the things that you do
Remember what you put out there is building you
Remember everything is everything


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

I’m your carnal flower, I’m your bloody rose
Pick my petals off and make my heart explode
I’m your deadly nightshade, I’m your cherry tree
You’re my one true love, I’m your destiny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd drive through the night
Just to be near you, baby
Heart old and testified
Tell me that I'm not crazy
I'm not asking for a lot
Just that you're honest with me
My pride is all I got
I'm saying baby
Please have mercy on me
Take it easy on my heart
Even though you don't mean to hurt me
You keep tearing me apart
Would you please have mercy on me


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

The sun is in the sky & i am by my lonesome
So you don't want to hear about my good day?
You have better things to do than to hear me say

God its been a lovely day! everything's been going my way
I took out the trash today and i'm on fire...

So you don't want to hear about my good friends?
You don't have the guts to take the truth or consequence
Success is in the eye of the beholder
And its looking even better over your cold shoulder

I'm not suggesting you get to line me up for questioning
But Jesus think about the bridges you are burning
And i'm betting
That even though you knew it from the start
You'd rather be a ***** than be an ordinary broken heart

So go ahead and talk about your bad day...
I want all the details of the pain and misery
That you are inflicting on the others
I consider them my sisters and I want their numbers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give me your money 
I'll sell you my vote 
I promise I'll save you 
While I'm cutting your throat 

If you want to feel pleasure 
Look into my eyes 
I'm gonna swear on the bible 
While I'm feeding you lies 

My touch thickens your blood 
I know the things that you love 
My voice swallows the purest heartbeat 

I'm your counterfeit friend 
I'll still be here 
'Til I crucify you 
I'll crucify you again


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

All the people gather, fly to carry each his burden
We are young despite the years
We are concern, we are hope despite the times
All of a sudden, these days
Happy throngs, take this joy wherever, wherever

I wish to meet each one of you
And you meet you, if I can, and I can
We have many things in common, name three (three, three, three) 
I had a hat and it sunk, reached down
Picked it up, slapped it on my head


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gold jewelry shining so bright
Strawberry champagne on ice
Lucky for you, that's what I like, that's what I like
Lucky for you, that's what I like, that's what I like
Sex by the fire at night
Silk sheets and diamonds all white
Lucky for you, that's what I like, that's what I like
Lucky for you, that's what I like, that's what I like


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey Mr. Policeman
Is it time for getting away
Is it time for driving down the mother ****in' road
And running from your *** today
Now tell me if do you agree
Or tell me if I'm makin' you bleed 
I got a few more minutes and 
I'm gonna cut to what you need
So one of six so tell me
One do you want to live
And one of seven tell me
Is it time for your motha****in' *** to give
Tell me is it time to get down on your motha****in' knees
Tell me is it time to get down


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

el opio ya no es el opio del pueblo, no es opio, nes del pueblo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom voices with no words to follow
At the mercy of the cold and hollow
I withdrew into my sanctuary of silence
My defence

In this moment I am just becoming
Liberated from my cell of nothing
No sensation there was only breathing
Overcome oblivion

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

Waves of melodies once forgotten
like a symphony across the ocean
Never knew that they could hear my calling
deep within
crashing in
rushing in
like falling

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

There is no returning to that emptiness,
loneliness
The dream that lives inside of me
won't fade away, it's wide awake

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Garth Brooks: We Shall Be Free

When the last child cries for a crust of bread 
When the last man dies for just words that he said 
When there's shelter over the poorest head 
We shall be free 

When the last thing we notice is the color of skin 
And the first thing we look for is the beauty within 
When the skies and the oceans are clean again 
Then we shall be free 

When we're free to love anyone we choose 
When this world's big enough for all different views 
When we all can worship from our own kind of pew 
Then we shall be free 
We shall be free


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Down along the creek
I remember something
Her, the heron hurried away
When first I breeched that last Sunday

Low moon don the yellow road
I remember something
That leaving wasn't easing
All that heaving in my vines
And as certain it is evening 'at is NOW is not the Time'
Ooh

Toiling with your blood
I remember something
In B, un—rationed kissing on a night second to last
Finding both your hands
As second sun came past the glass
And oh, I know it felt right
And I had you in my grasp

Oh, then how we gonna cry?
Cause it once might not mean something?
Love, a second glance
It is not something that we'll need
Honey, understand that I have been left here in the reeds
But all I'm trying to do is get my feet out from the crease

And I'll see you
Turn around, you're my A-Team
Turn around, now, you're my A-Team
God damn, turn around now
You're my A-Team

Bon Iver - 715 – CRΣΣKS


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Good times for a change 
See, the luck i've had 
Can make a good man 
Turn bad 

So please please please 
Let me, let me, let me 
Let me get what i want 
This time 

Haven't had a dream in a long time
See, the life i've had 
Can make a good man bad 

So for once in my life 
Let me get what i want 
Lord knows, it would be the first time 
Lord knows, it would be the first time﻿


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It hits hard
No doubt
When the truth lies there
Like that
So unashamed
Unstained
I never lied
Or told the truth

Don't mistake my lust for love
Don't mistake my lust for love

How do you look at me now
You can tell me how
Should I leave
Or wait around
If there's a chance you'll change your mind
I'll wait around
I'll wait around

You mistook my lust for love, didn't you?
You mistook my lust for love, didn't you?
Didn't you?

I've been through this all before
It's nothing new
Run and hide
I'll disguise
But the fact remains the same

Don't mistake my lust for love
Don't mistake my lust for love
Oh, did you?
How could you?
Why would you?


----------



## Synik86 (Feb 7, 2016)

In a world full of mirrors, your reflection is all you see and I can't stand what's becoming of me.
So I'll scratch my eyes out, rip this face off and rebuild something new for the ****ing world to choke on.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Lay the new foundations; reprise
A wave in stone to slow the sunrise
And bridge the two points of view
The first asymmetries that lead to this life

Strange are the things that will come around
A false parousia made to weigh you down
When truths and lies both compromise
Return to the question, I'm willing to die

If this is real and this is anticipation
This is all, all I can generate
Protozoa spark, she's torn from the dark
To be...

Mimicry of motions prime
In death coerced to test your worth
But you survived the _override_
Above, below; free to grow...
Know it in your mind
Hear it once and now you bear the load...

Fractals in a palm of a single tree
Debase a joyous song into elegy
Are you ready for life?

On all that's said you can't rely
A fool, the first to die for verse
We start again and _underline_
Make a stand in afterglow...

Fractals in a palm of a single tee
Debase a joyous song into elegy
Are you ready for life?


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)

"Feels"...like..."i am floating"

"Leefs"...my body glowing


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"Feel Like Makin' Love"*

Baby, when I think about you, I think about love
Darlin', don't live without you and your love
If I had those golden dreams of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the Heaven 'til I'm dyin' on the way

Feel like makin'
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Baby, if I think about you, I think about love
Darlin' if I live without you, I live without love
And if I had the sun and moon, we will shine them
I would give you both night and day of satisfyn'

Feel like makin'
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

And if I had those golden dreams of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the Heaven 'til I'm dyin' on the way

Feel like makin'
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Well I feel like makin' love


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Row, row, row your boat
Gently down the stream
Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily 
Life is but a dream.


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)

slickyabra said:


> Lay the new foundations; reprise
> A wave in stone to slow the sunrise
> And bridge the two points of view
> The first asymmetries that lead to this life
> ...


Change your user title


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

can you see all the different coloured houses sitting by the sea, 

well there's part of the story in balamory asks which is the house for me, 



is it green, is it red, or should i go to the white house instead 

yellow, pink, orange or blue which coloured house am i going to


green house, red house, orange or pink, tell me what do you think


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Put a candle in the window 
'Cause I feel I've gotta move. 
Though I'm goin', goin' 
I'll be comin' home soon 
Long as I can see the light. 

Pack my bag and let's get moving 
'Cause I'm bound to drift awhile. 
Though I'm gone, gone 
You don't have to worry 
Long as I can see the light. 

Guess I've got that old travelin' bone 
'Cause this feeling won't leave alone. 
But I won't, won't 
Be losin' my way 
Long as I can see the light.

Yeah
Yeah
Yeah
Oh yeah

Put a candle in the window 
'Cause I feel I've gotta move 
Though I'm goin', goin' 
I'll be comin' home soon 
Long as I can see the light
Long as I can see the light
Long as I can see the light
Long as I can see the light
Long as I can see the light.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Summer came in a flash of fire
Rolled out its swirling tongue round me
Will you wait oh, so impatiently?
I hear grace bellowing like me
Just like me

Sometimes the sky feels empty
Sometimes I can't find what's right in front of me
And assume, assume is all I can... _do_

Here they come, running in front of me
Seven white horses, seven galloping
They're running, they're running! Away from me
Sometimes this room is a blank space
Sometimes the walls just won't stop shaking
Oh, what then?

I see white running in their veins
I see great, big gloves pulling on their reins
Like I'm in a stampede
Someone shake me from my sleep!

'Cause when I talk to you, do you hear me?
Do you hear me?
When I talk to you, are you listening?
Could I be screaming? Screaming?
'Cause when I talk to you, do you hear me?
Do you hear me? Do you? Do you? Do you?
_Ooh-oh-oohh_


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

"When I'm Away From You"
Bellamy Brothers

When I'm away from you well the sun don't shine 
The mood don't come 
The words don't rhyme 
When I'm away from you I can't let go 
And you know, oh, you know 

It's all the things you do that make life worth while 
Like the way you talk and the way you smile 
It's all the things you do keep me hanging on 
And you know, don't you know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

you make the sun rise when the sun won't rise
you make the sun bright nights
and if I'm not thinking
really really greatly
you'll let the sun rise twice

you make the creeps hide
when the creeps come alive
you make the creeps run away
what is a nightmare
of a living monster?
what is a nightmare? me

chase away the thoughts that make you hate
cause hate does not create
and hate at best will just keep you
a little late


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Then I went broke it's just me and Likkle T again
No one else wanted to be my friend
I'm all alone like a scarecrow
I put my last 20 in this roulette box, I really need a zero
My trainers look ****ed up
I need to get a haircut
Plus this pedal bike got my joggin but I'm teared up
I feel like to do a mad ting
I swear I'd rob all them ****** callin me a hasbeen
It's comin like a broken mirror
I ain't net all day, now I'm eatin toast for dinner
I used to fly birds now the run's over
24 sleepin on my mum's sofa
I can't move keys, I got a dead line
Prep'ed all my deeds to bill a bedtime
Wish I could ask my guy for a loan
I woulda been rich if my ***** Hydro was home

Had to pinch myself, I hope this is a dream
Cuh ****** that I thought were mandem's nowhere to be seen
I guess they all went when I pour my jewels
Dropped the last video and got 40 views
I shoulda stayed on this rap ting and started doin shows
Instead of movin Os
Entertainin stupid hoes
Now I'm stuck on the streets cuh that's all I know
I shoulda stayed on that plum and coulda saved all my dough
Thinkin 'bout when me and Midge had the newest whip
Flyin birds since 14, I ain't used to this
My ***** that I brought in never wanna know me
He had a new connect and a new 
My *****s stopped showin love, and all my *****es too
But watch how I bounce back when I flip this Q
It made my heart melt
When my mum's got bills to pay and I can't help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wise men say that rushing is violence
and so is your silence
when its rooted in compliance
To stand firm in loving defiance,
make art your alliance
give voice to the fire

Move people to the beat of the wind
Gather yourself and begin
to dance the song until it ends
We are winners, champions of the light
forming in numbers and might
keep the truth close in sight...

Medicine Woman, Medicine Man
walking with grace, I know your face, and I trust your hands


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

And I got way too many feels, way too much emotion
I don't even know what's real
I just say f-ck it, keep on going
And I get deeper, I get deeper, yeah, I feel I'm rolling
I can see you, yeah, I see you
I don't know, I think I'm rolling


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

All my life I've been searching for something
Something never comes, never leads to nothing
Nothing satisfies, but I'm getting close
Closer to the prize at the end of the rope
All night long I dream of the day
When it comes around, and it's taken away
Leaves me with the feeling that I feel the most
Feel it come to life when I see your ghost
Then I'm done, done, and I'm on to the next one


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^That's a good one. 

It's hard to take risks with a pessimist.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Put your knife in me
Put your knife in me
Put your knife in me
Put your knife in me
Put your knife in me
Put your knife in me
I love you
I love you
I love you
I love you
I'm worthless
I'm worthless
I'm worthless
I'm worthless
I love you
I'm worthless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you been told
About the machine man
His leather gloves
Hide his machine hands

In every dream
In sleep I ever had
I am awoke
By the machine man

Have you been told
About the machine man
He watches me
With eyes as cold as sand

And when I sleep
I feel him stroke my hand
I am awoke by the machine man


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Just send me off with a check
Made out to more than I'm worth
And I swear I'll feel better.
But I'll say I feel worth worse
I never feel like feeling anything.
I'll only feel anything for nothing.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"Eleanor Rigby"*

Ah, look at all the lonely people
Ah, look at all the lonely people

Eleanor Rigby picks up the rice in the church where a wedding has been
Lives in a dream
Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door
Who is it for?

All the lonely people
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people
Where do they all belong?

Father McKenzie writing the words of a sermon that no one will hear
No one comes near
Look at him working, darning his socks in the night when there's nobody there
What does he care?

All the lonely people
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people
Where do they all belong?

Ah, look at all the lonely people
Ah, look at all the lonely people

Eleanor Rigby died in the church and was buried along with her name
Nobody came
Father McKenzie wiping the dirt from his hands as he walks from the grave
No one was saved

All the lonely people (Ah, look at all the lonely people)
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people (Ah, look at all the lonely people)
Where do they all belong?


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Ask me, I'm fine or I will be
I got a bullet-proof vest on and the cure for AIDS
and a pill that makes me happy

Ask me, I'm fine or I will be
I've got the cure for loneliness 
and a pill that makes all my problems resolved


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Your girl must be 4 out of 5 dentists, she always recommends oral B


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)

denn das beste bist du


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

well, contrary to what you think
and what you've seen on mtv
you don't have to be an ******* all the time


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"Whole Lotta Rosie"*

Wanna tell you story
About woman I know
When it comes to lovin'
She steals the show
She ain't exactly pretty
Ain't exactly small
Fourt'two thirt'ninefiftysix
You could say she's got it all

Never had a woman
Never had a woman like you
Doin' all the things
Doin' all the things you do
Ain't no fairy story
Ain't no skin and bones
But you give it all you got
Weighin' in at nineteen stone
You're a whole lotta woman
A whole lotta woman
Whole lotta Rosie
Whole lotta Rosie
Whole lotta Rosie
And you're a whole lotta woman

Honey you can do it
Do it to me all night long
Only one who turn me
Only one who turn me on
All through the night time
Right around the clock
To my surprise
Rosie never stops
She was a whole lotta woman
Whole lotta woman
Whole lotta Rosie
Whole lotta Rosie
Whole lotta Rosie
A whole lotta woman

Whole lotta woman
Whole lotta woman
Whole lotta Rosie
Whole lotta Rosie
You're a whole lotta Rosie
A whole lotta woman

Whole lotta Rosie
Whole lotta woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We’re a part of something special
It’s a crack in time, a wrinkle

Fallen from the nest, young eagle

I will pull my feathers out, stay humble
Stay humble, stay humble ohhhhohh
Stay humble, stay humble mmmmm, well

Uncle Mana taught us like an elder
Took asunder older brother, he said
‘This is powerful country,
This is powerful country, yeah’

We felt like we were returning,
To our land rebels, and the shepherds in the sea
Takers are taking what the leavers will leave

So, grieve me the black prince cicada,
Such a loud voice for a tiny creature, oh

Teach me to let go of all of my pain,
I do forgive I don’t forget these things
I do forgive I don’t forget these things, so

We burn the ******** for a safe passage way,
Drink of the earth, smoke of the dirt,
And my warpaint was red ochre clay, hoka hey
Red ochre clay, hoka hey, red ochre clay, well

Our prayers ignite and cast out into the shire,
And the song of our struggle, came straight from the fire, it goes:

Holy holy grandmother we sing,
Wash us clean of our pain and suffering
Give us strength for a new beginning
In my deepest thanks I sing

It’ll wash away, it will wash away – lift ’em up


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

i am so far away
and it's more than i can take


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Cashel said:


> Row, row, row your boat
> Gently down the stream
> Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily
> Life is but a dream.


so simple yet so profound.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*THE POGUES LYRICS*

*"A Pair Of Brown Eyes"*

One summer evening drunk to hell
I stood there nearly lifeless
An old man in the corner sang
Where the water lilies grow
And on the jukebox Johnny sang
About a thing called love
And it's how are you kid and what's your name
And how would you bloody know?
In blood and death 'neath a screaming sky
I lay down on the ground
And the arms and legs of other men
Were scattered all around
Some cursed, some prayed, some prayed then cursed
Then prayed and bled some more
And the only thing that I could see
Was a pair of brown eyes that was looking at me
But when we got back, labeled parts one to three
There was no pair of brown eyes waiting for me

And a rovin' a rovin' a rovin' I'll go
For a pair of brown eyes

I looked at him he looked at me
All I could do was hate him
While Ray and Philomena sang
Of my elusive dream
I saw the streams, the rolling hills
Where his brown eyes were waiting
And I thought about a pair of brown eyes
That waited once for me
So drunk to hell I left the place
Sometimes crawling sometimes walking
A hungry sound came across the breeze
So I gave the walls a talking
And I heard the sounds of long ago
From the old canal
And the birds were whistling in the trees
Where the wind was gently laughing

And a rovin' a rovin' a rovin' I'll go
For a pair of brown eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on the verge of everything
Been lookin' to be surrendering so honestly
Tiptoe to the edge of my destiny
Free fall backwards, great mystery
Speakin' to me, the pain of the youth
The confusion of the people and their struggle for truth
Yeah, regroup and renew
Time to regroup, renew the ambition of a nation
Zombies treadin' on decaying foundation
Wasting, creating hostility among us
Turning our back on our mother
We're turning our back on our mother

These people are relentless, senseless, violent and racist
Providing installation in my day-to-day, endless
Positivity can definitely be contagious
Persuasive, cause I'm speaking my truth
I got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, picking fresh fruits
Got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, whoa
Cause I live in a land of abundance
Where the rain off my roof is sacred and precious
And now we get to work and be found riding horses
And normally with the courage that we like to front
Bringin' it back to the land when there was food to hunt
And yeah, when there was food for her
And yeah, oh

I'm learning the language of the planet
We inhabit and stab it with
The chemicals that we practice
And I've had it with habits, it's tragic
This trajectory course that we're on
Separated from the dirt, from ourselves, from the song
Every robot sings, with his hand to his heart:
"I will kill for God, and I will hit my mark
And I will stand, like a fool, for three cause of the treason"
Nobody's bombing me, but other countries are weeping
Choppin' the mountains in half
Can't you hear the earth screamin'?
Whoaoh, can't you hear the Earth screamin'?
Oh
Blood oil for dinner, better have an appetite, yeah
Cause we rape, pillage and plunder
So you can heat your house tonight

I remember
I remember
I forgive
I remember
I remember
I remember
I forgive


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

*Daughter - Landfill*

Throw me in a landfill
Don't think about the consequences
Throw me in the dirt pit
Don't think about the choices that you make
Throw me in the water
Don't think about the splash I will create
Leave me at the altar
Knowing all the things you just escaped

Push me out to sea
On a little boat that you made
Out of the evergreen that you helped your father cut away
Leave me on the tracks
To wait until the morning train arrives
Don't you dare look back
Walk away


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

yer sweaty, ****in ignorant A product of conditioning
eugenics, social darwinisim, an excuse for yer positioning
yer crass & evil ways are all that got you there today
i hope you get shot, and this is what we say

yer sick, i hate you ya stupid mother****er
yer so ****in' blind ya have no ****in' mind
yer nazi white-trash yer words come out like ****
yer so ****in' sick yer such a ****in' prick


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, for every time you ride down the street
Or hideout, drive by my house and beep
Like now mother****er, try now to sleep
Lie down mother****er, try countin' sheep
And you're tryna find out, why now there's beef?
Mase in your face *****, cry now *****
This is my house, all nine thousand feet
So you can suck my dick with Amy Winehouse's teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

This is a last dance
My last chance.. to get it right
At first glance
You might think my life looks nice
But if you look a little closer
I walk on thin ice
Im 1 slip from death
12 steps from paradise
Im young America
Riddled with defects of charater
A reject
Caught in a web of mass hysteria
I pray for the world to change
I seen my friends killed in pain
1 fixed from the end
1 drink from sane Im stained
Lost with my brain broke
A second from smoked out
Still living the great hope
Sh*t if ya gonna save me save me now
Im an escape artist with no escape I need a way out
My life is way out
The same old played out
Stuck on the same rout
So Im taking a leap of faith
Hoping I win this race
Hoping this time I'm bleased and dont miss
Cause I know
An God knows
I really worked hard for this

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

Now when i get away from trouble
I go looking for more
Taking 2 steps back from the bridge to the shore
Trying to hustle muscle sore from doing the Devil's chore's
Running from my problems
Never getting to the core
Been running round in circles
Down dead end roads
I dont know where Im going
But I act like I know
Borrowing money to pay back what I owe
My heads a 3 ring circus
Im a 1 man show

Another tattooed freak
I was born in a jar
I was breed to be a sick confused loser rockstar
So whose the puppet master?
I went from county jail to an over night disaster
Living fast an getting faster
Now mumma's on the front pouch sippin on some wine
While Daddy's in the office an hes chopping up some lines
My sisters in the backyard smoking northen green
My brothers in the basement cooking meth amphetamines

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

These thoughts, collective
Im trying to alter my perspective
I'm coming to a halt
But to stop is my objective
Time is running out
My luck is running thin
I've struggled too long not to win or die trying
I see the clock ticking buying time time is flying
I smile at defeat still inside Im crying
Look into the sky asking why I cant live a simple life
Its a lie to try an say the grass isnt greener on the other side
A poor excuse for Heavens set
Cause I cant climb the fench no matter how hard I try
Im wrapped in bared wire wondering whose on my side
Rusty knives in back
Theres no where left for me to hid
Im wrapped up in sins so Im in for a ride
I'd commit suicide but I dont wanna die
Im sick of getting high
An Im sick of these games
There's not enough drugs to take
To take away the pain


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"Helter Skelter"*

When I get to the bottom I go back to the top of the slide
Where I stop and I turn and I go for a ride
Till I get to the bottom and I see you again
Yeah yeah yeah hey

Do you, don't you want me to love you
I'm coming down fast but I'm miles above you
Tell me tell me tell me come on tell me the answer
Well you may be a lover but you ain't no dancer

Now helter skelter helter skelter
Helter skelter yeah
Ooh!

Will you, won't you want me to make you
I'm coming down fast but don't let me break you
Tell me tell me tell me the answer
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer

Look out helter skelter helter skelter
Helter skelter ooh

Look out, cos here she comes

When I get to the bottom I go back to the top of the slide
And I stop and I turn and I go for a ride
And I get to the bottom and I see you again
Yeah yeah yeah

Well do you, don't you want me to make you
I'm coming down fast but don't let me break you
Tell me tell me tell me the answer
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer

Look out helter skelter helter skelter
Helter skelter

Look out helter skelter
She's coming down fast
Yes she is
Yes she is coming down fast

(My head is spinning, ooh...

Ha ha ha, ha ha ha, alright!

I got blisters on my fingers!)


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Supposed to act my age 
Supposed to act mature 
I've got better things to do 
Than listen to you 
I'm supposed to keep it together 
I'm supposed to keep my cool 
I might be a big baby 
But I'll scream in your ear 
Till I find out Just what it is 
I am doing here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F*** It! - Days N Days

She smiled and she said
on days like this
it seems like it never rains

But without the rain we'd starve
I can't escape the fly and the skull
So I'm beginning to lull myself
Into a false security
Cause it's easier to lie to yourself
Than face reality
So bittersweet

So let's pretend
all of the ones we love won't die
Sweep their skeletons off to the side
I'm oh so sorry swear I tried to
See over the wall I've build up
in my head of guilt and f***ups
Maybe I'm just thinkin' much too hard

They say don't take the risk
You're sure to fail
Cause there's no get out of jail free card in life
But what's the worst that could happen
end up in coffin?
Isn't that where we're all headed anyway?
Can't escape the madness
So you might as well embrace it
Can't be worse
than a nine to five cubicle jail cell
Buried under mundane bullsh*t

Life's a game life's a joke
f*** it
Why not go for broke
Trade in all your chips
and learn how to be free
Why abstain why jump in line
We're all living on borrowed time
So do what you like
and we'll like what you do when you do it
And if they don't that's fine
f*** 'em


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Your cellphone, your wallet, your time, your ideas.
No bar-code, no party, no ID, no beers.
Your bankcard, your license, your thoughts, your fears.
No SIM card, no disco, no photo, not here.
Your blood, your sweat, your passions, your regrets.
Your profits, your time off, your fashions, your sex.
Your pills, your grass, your tits, your ***.
Your laughs, your balls, we want it all (we want your soul).

Your cash, your house, your phone, your life (we want your soul).

Tell us your habits, your fads, your fears.
Give us your address, your shoe size, your years.
Your digits, your plans, your number, your eyes.
Your schedule, your desktop, your details, your life.
Show us your children, your photos, your home.
Here, take credit, take insurance, take a loan.
Get a job, get a pension, get a haircut, get a suit.
Play the lottery, play football, play the field, snort some toot.

We'll show you shrinks, we'll show you spooks, we'll buy you drinks, throw away your books.
We'll sell you crap, we'll charge you tax, we're out buying big guns and you'll front the cash (we want your soul).

Your cash, your house, your phone, your life (we want your soul).

Your thoughts, your emotions, your love, your dreams.
Your checkbook, your essence, your sweat, your screams.
Your security, your sobriety, your innocence, your society.
Your self, your place, your distance, your space.

Go back to bed America, your government is in control again.
Here. Watch this. Shut up.
You are free to do as we tell you.
You are free to do as we tell you.

Here's boy bands, here's Mackers, here's Britney, here's cola.
Here's pizza, here's TV, here's some rock and some roller.
Watch commercials, more commercials, watch Jerry, not Oprah.
Buy a better life from the comfort of your sofa.
Here's popcorn, here's magazines, here's milkshakes, here's blue jeans.
Here's padded bras, here's armpit wax, here's football shirts, here's baseball caps.
Here's live talk-shows, here's video games, here's cola-lite, here's ten more lanes.
Here's filter-tips, here's collagen lips, here's all-night malls, here's plastic hips (we want your soul).

Your cash, your house, your phone, your life (we want your soul).

Go back to bed America, your government is in control again.
Here. Here's American Gladiators. Watch this. Shut up.
Go back to bed America, here's American Gladiators.
Here's 56 channels of it.
Watch these pituitary retards bang their ****ing skulls together,
and congratulate you on living in the land of freedom.
Here you go America.
You are free to do as we tell you.
You are free to do as we tell you.

No hippies, no strays, no drop-outs, no gays.
No lefties, no loonies, no opinions, no way.
No thinkers, no teachers, no facts, no freaks.
No skaters, no tweekers, no truth, no sleep.

Here's popcorn, here's magazines, here's milkshakes, here's blue jeans.
Here's padded bras, here's armpit wax, here's football shirts, here's baseball caps.
Here's very very very very very very very very very very very very long infomercials.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm burning up the flag you wave 
I'm dancing on your ****ing grave 
you're selling devastating death 
you're sucking souls and robbing breath 
and your greed's a blasphemy 
you're profiting from misery 
where will all this madness end 
when the money burns and cities rend


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Now look at this net
That I just found
When I say go
Be ready to throw
Go!
T H R O W I T A T H I M N O T M E
Ugh, let's try something else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurry and come inside, leave everything behind
'Cause they'll burn you alive and take everything you have
Forget everything you know, it's no use anymore
You'll be safer in here, safer in here

Stay where you're paralyzed and color inside the lines
Don't you dare drift away to some other territory
And follow the ones ahead, the morally impaired
'Cause it's safer this way, safer this way

Why do you waste your precious hours
Standing in line with all the cowards?
Why do you waste your precious hours
Standing in line with all the cowards?

How do you get to where you're going
Hiding away and never knowing?


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

Ever since I could remember
Everything inside of me
Just wanted to fit in (oh oh oh oh)
I was never one for pretenders
Everything I tried to be
Just wouldn't settle in (oh oh oh oh)

If I told you what I was
Would you turn your back on me?
And if I seem dangerous
Would you be scared?
I get the feeling just because
Everything I touch isn't dark enough
If this problem lies in me

I'm only a man with a candle to guide me
I'm taking a stand to escape what's inside me
A monster, a monster
I've turned into a monster
A monster, a monster
And it keeps getting stronger

Can I clear my conscience,
If I'm different from the rest
Do I have to run and hide? (oh oh oh oh)
I never said that I want this
This burden came to me
And it's made it's home inside (oh oh oh oh)

If I told you what I was
Would you turn your back on me?
And if I seem dangerous
Would you be scared?
I get the feeling just because
Everything I touch isn't dark enough
If this problem lies in me

I'm only a man with a candle to guide me
I'm taking a stand to escape what's inside me
A monster, a monster
I've turned into a monster
A monster, a monster
And it keeps getting stronger

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's to you don't settle, and never separate
And never be quiet cause the words you say
You never go back on and never turn around,
Never judge another cause how stupid it sounds
Cause when you see others knowin' they're all brothers,
Knowin' they're all sisters, seein' the big picture,
If they're not with you, then they're against
And we're here now when they are way back when
So why try to please everyone?
When it seems that all the people really want
Is to show love out and to get love back
Is to show some faith and to get respect
Just look at the world then, you look at the problems
And look at the hatred, and we still cant solve it
So look inside and you'll find step one,
Forget a diamond I'm shinin' like the sun

Cause I'm not a shadow,
I'm not the ground beneath your feet
I'm not a shadow,
When you look down, you wont see me
I'll stand up and I'll stand tall, I don't follow anyone
I'm not a shadow, cause I'm not a shadow


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Girl your body is legit
Mama made you thick
Don't know why you wonder why them other ho's talk sh*t
I see sexy in your eyes
Sex between your thighs
I don't play no games
You're my candy crush all night
Can I put my face in your water
I know it's out of order
He can't do the things that I do
Know the tricks that I knew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You can be what you want to be. 
You can be whatever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me.

I don't care whatever you do, 
I just care that you'll be true. 
If you want to be a cowboy, then that's what you do. 
There's a horse somewhere waiting for you.

You can be what you want to be. 
You can be whatever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me.

Do you believe in an unlived life? 
Self-fulfillment, not self gratification's strife. 
Well, you can change and time will tell. 
You think you're in heaven, but you're living in Hell. 

You can be what you want to be. 
You can be whatever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me.

If you can't take another day trapped in chastisation or disapproval's fray, 
then just go my dear and believe you me, its not so frightening to be free. 

You can be what you want to be. 
You can be whatever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me. 
You can be what you want to be. 
You can be what ever you see. 
Whatever in this world makes you happy. 
Don't listen to them listen to me.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm nicer than Pete, but I'm on a search to crush a milkbone
I'm everlasting, I melt vanilla ice like silicone


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

We drank ourselves to sleep
Cause the paper cuts hurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities 

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak
Pacha Mama spinning firelight
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot
All up on my sh*t in the morning commute
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that sh*t will never serve me
Bless other men investigate your mystery

Little spider weaves a wispy web
And stumbling through the woods it catches to my head
She crawls behind my ear and whispers secrets
Dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Yeah, dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Form on the trail I watch you head up mauka
I turn makai and whisper, “thank you sister”
Edge of the west where water touches land
You are the east with folded maps in hand
Time to increase my frequency!
Hands of light and bodies talking
Gimme some of that wild fox medicine
But, keep me here in this wild present tense
Fully supported on new lovers chest
Dawning adventures sparkle get some rest

So, tap me out and tap me into you
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Used to be a nightmare on diamond street
But now I'm right there, a white terror, rhyming beast
I got a cracked tooth, lookin' like I'm wack proof [but?]
Sportin' a beard and a tooth like I'm Jack Cousteau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Hatter - Melanie Martinez

My friends don't walk, they run
Skinny dip in rabbit holes for fun
Popping, popping balloons with guns, getting high off helium
We paint white roses red,
Each shade from a different person's head
This dream, dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are

Where is my prescription?
Doctor, doctor please listen
My brain is scattered
You can be Alice,
I'll be the mad hatter.

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Tell the one
About the man who dug
Holes so deep
He lost sight of his word.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She see money all around me
I look like I'm the man
But I was stunting all like last week
Tell me where have you been?
You came out of hiding, girl
Don't act like I'm your man
You just a fan, you don't hold rank
Don't hold no rank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Find your teachers in the voice of the forests
unplug you cant ignore this
wisdom of the voiceless
Remedies are bountiful and surround us
from the garden to the farthest
prayers made of star dust

Find your healing in the music that calls you
the voice that enthralls you
what do you belong to
Eyes out there's the setting of the sun
give thanks to each and everyone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Writing letters that you're never gonna mail
Stay up and paint my favorite shade of red on your nails
'Cause you can't fall asleep and you're wishing you were with me
I'm gonna make you miss me
Make you miss me
Make you miss the way my hand fit in your hand
When you're dialing my number, listening to my favorite bands
I'll say, hey baby, you know all you can say is come and get me
I'm gonna make you miss me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm looking outside of my window
The view that I see
And the child is begging for money
Is a child and mama
Tell me why, tell me why
Is she so broke
The woman is blind
The kid's dealing crime
It's such a beautiful city,
But the word is burning it down
I go to my room to turn on the tv
I sit myself down
And I start laughing hard
'cause this man he's asking for money
I'll send you stuff to make you rich fast"
He say "if you send me lots of cash
But the man he's burning it down
It's such a wonderful country


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

It begins when we chain ourselves to the ATMs
Make a mess when we pitch our tents
On the statehouse steps
Now we’re taking it
Now we’re taking it back
Now we’re taking it
Now we’re taking it back
For the greater good
Goddamn Robin Hoods


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wrap me up in blankets and push me down the stairs
Leave me in the burning house and tell me how much you care


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I feel like a matador-chasing bull in a china shop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't fly
But I, I keep finding myself soaring high above this
I have nothing left but I keep on pouring
Out like I am endless
Impossible, Impossible

I don't run too fast but I'm looking back
And miles and miles have passed
I can barely breathe but I'm
Singing out like this is nothing to me
Impossible, Impossible

Every morning I see another miracle
I can't believe, I'm living the impossible
We are the sign and we are the wonder
Another day of living the impossible
Impossible, Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got your letter today
And I miss you all so much, here
I can't wait to see you all
And I'm counting the days, dear
I still believe that there's gold
At the end of the world
And I'll come home
To Illinois
On the day after tomorrow

It is so hard
And it's cold here
And I'm tired of taking orders
And I miss old Rockford town
Up by the Wisconsin border
But I miss you won't believe
Shoveling snow and raking leaves
And my plane will touch tomorrow
On the day after tomorrow

I close my eyes
Every night
And I dream that I can hold you
They fill us full of lies
Everyone buys
About what it means to be a soldier
I still don't know how I'm supposed to feel
About all the blood that's been spilled
Look out on the street
Get me back home
On the day after tomorrow

You can't deny
The other side
Don't want to die
Any more than we do
What I'm trying to say,
Is don't they pray
To the same God that we do?
Tell me, how does God choose?
Whose prayers does he refuse?
Who turns the wheel?
And who throws the dice
On the day after tomorrow?

Mmmmmmm...
I'm not fighting
For justice
I am not fighting
For freedom
I am fighting
For my life
And another day
In the world here
I just do what I've been told
You're just the gravel on the road
And the one's that are lucky
One's come home
On the day after tomorrow

And the summer
It too will fade
And with it comes the winter's frost, dear
And I know we too are made
Of all the things that we have lost here
I'll be twenty-one today
I've been saving all my pay
And my plane will touch down
On the day after tomorrow


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yeah you were scarred
you were cryin loud right out in the schoolyard
and yeah i felt good
everything i knew was going just as it should
i saw the tree
carved in it 666 and he found me
but i am no fool
i know everytime i look in his eyes he sees me too

dry your eyes
i wont tell your mother
she wont ever discover
the things you kept under the covers

please dont cry
i am not your brother
i am not your lover
and there is nothing wrong


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Got a girl from the south side, got braids in her hair
First time I seen her walk by, man I 'bout fell off my chair
Had to get her number, it took me like six weeks
Now me and her go way back like Cadillac seats

Body like a back road, drivin' with my eyes closed
I know every curve like the back of my hand
Doin' 15 in a 30, I ain't in no hurry
I'ma take it slow just as fast as I can


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

You don't talk to no one, don't you look at nothin'
Focus on me, look into my eyes
Come a little closer, let me tell you somethin'
Eat your ego, honey, swallow your pride


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Drinkin' too much, drinkin' too much
Since you been gone, I can't get gone enough
I'm on top of the world, I'm going down
I'm gonna drink it all 'till you're not around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am changing my name
I am burning my past
I'm laying yesterday to rest at last
I am owning these actions
then setting them aflame
I'm not sorry for who I am
or who you wanted me to be

I am skywriting this survival
I am sending this survival in a bottle to the stars
here now - hear this now
I am not sorry for being here now
hear now
I am not sorry cuz I've made it here now
hear now
there's no apologizing for being here now
hear now
be not sorry because you are here now

plant your feet in the ground
then take a stand
we're all human beings while we're falling down
bent over backwards to grab your hand
we are all human beings while we are hitting the ground

existence should be enough
existence could have been enough
existence should have been enough
existence should be enough for love
existence should be enough to be loved


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

You got a sick stone under your ribs, where a heart is supposed to live,
Sick, twisted, and vindictive, with your windows dim,
Baby you're not wicked hard bull fish, you must shiver,
How you threaten to kill the most precious gift that you'll ever be blessed with?
Unless you're twisted, demented, and depressed as ****,
And alone because you faithfully slayed your friendships,

Since you never listened to a word I ever said,
Maybe seeing this door slam will get it through your head.
You don't love me, I don't think you ever did,
And if you hadn't tried to kill me I'da stayed for the kid.

There's nothing more for us to say,
Got my mind made up, i'm walking away,
Sometimes we just outgrow the role that we play,
Hope you find a happy ending to your story someday.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"Dear Prudence"*

Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?
Dear Prudence, greet the brand new day
The sun is up, the sky is blue
It's beautiful and so are you
Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?

Dear Prudence, open up your eyes
Dear Prudence, see the sunny skies
The wind is low, the birds will sing
That you are part of everything
Dear Prudence, won't you open up your eyes?

Look around round
Look around round round
Look around

Dear Prudence, let me see you smile
Dear Prudence, like a little child
The clouds will be a daisy chain
So let me see you smile again
Dear Prudence, won't you let me see you smile?

Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?
Dear Prudence, greet the brand new day
The sun is up, the sky is blue
It's beautiful and so are you
Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaceman, oh spaceman!
Come rescue me from this!
Calling all aliens!
Come rescue me!

I see your face on television, almost every day
In magazines and on the big screen
Close yet far away

Remember that night at my window
When I waved at you?
I must have been only five, or so,
But I never forgot you.

I wonder why you choose those others
And you never come to call on me.
When I'm the one who's waiting for you
I really need you - please pick me!


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

If trees could speak
What would they plead for?
As they lie, cut down mercilessly
Before the abyss of death
The god of fortune laughs
At our endless foolishness
Hey, tell me, what do you
Think of such times?
Hey, tell me, in such times
What I am thinking of
As I cry now
Who should I confess it to?
If the wind could speak
What would it plead for?
To have its color and fragrance
Polluted beyond recognition
The god of fortune laughs
At our inflated arrogance
Hey, tell me, how would you
Survive in such an era?
Hey, tell me, if I’m just
So sick in the heart
Of this era
Where should I voice this feeling?
As a single person
Standing up for it all
There’s no use in that
So are you just waiting
For someone else to stand up first?
Hey, tell me, what do you
Think of such times?
Hey, tell me, in such times
What I am thinking of
As I cry now
Who should I confess it to?
Hey, tell me, how would you
Survive in such an era?
Hey, tell me, if I’m just
So sick in the heart
Of this era
Where should I voice this feeling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a house on my block
That's abandoned and cold
Folks moved out of it a
Long time ago
And they took all their things
And they never came back
Looks like it's haunted
With the windows all cracked
And everyone call it
The house, the house where
Nobody lives

Once it held laughter
Once it held dreams
Did they throw it away
Did they know what it means
Did someone's heart break
Or did someone do somebody wrong?

Well the paint was all cracked
It was peeled off of the wood
Papers were stacked on the porch
Where I stood
And the weeds had grown up
Just as high as the door
There were birds in the chimney
And an old chest of drawers
Looks like no one will ever
Come back to the
House were nobody lives

So if you find someone
Someone to have, someone to hold
Don't trade it for silver
Don't trade it for gold
I have all of life's treasures
And they are fine and they are good
They remind me that houses
Are just made of wood
What makes a house grand
Ain't the roof or the doors
If there's love in a house
It's a palace for sure
Without love...
It ain't nothin but a house
A house where nobody lives
Without love it ain't nothin
But a house, a house where
Nobody lives.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
never been a better time than this
suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city
that swells with so much hate 
you seem to rise above
and take its place
the heart pumps until it dies
drain the blood, the heart is wise

All my friends are murder
All my bones no marrows in
All these fiends want teenage meat
All my friends are murderers

Away....


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

she's got pictures on the wall that make me look up
from her big brass
bed


----------



## strangcaractah (Feb 23, 2017)

Raekwon - Glaciers of Ice (Raekwon's Verse)

Stand on the Block
Reebok 
Gun Cocked
Avanlanche Rock
Get paid off mass murderous services
Chef bake 'em
Watch the alley cats break 'em
.49 made 'em drop grenades and take 'em
Quick fast we reflect like the sky be blue, true 
Wu Tang saga continue
Rap Meyer Lansky crash ya fantasy
Getting high fellas stand by, here's the plan, see
Sit back collecting tecs and cheques and
Blowing slow in a Montero flexing 
Beats break heavily 
Word to INS, bless me 
Throwing me like three bags of cess 
For real from the Killah Hills, locked and caged in 
Where sworn representatives be actin' like made men
Strive for wives, nine lives, and lies
Max, sell and enjoy the highs


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mesmerized by
The possibilities
Caught in the eye by
I see your face
Behind the door

Background's a blank slate
Walking in a straight line
Counting the objects
I see your face
Behind the door

You came into the room
You spoke too soon
Emeralds were floating by
Cellophane touched the sky
In the green glass room


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

You'll taste it in time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

May you find solace in the gentle arms of sleep
Despite the wolves outside your door
In time you will see them all as harmless
And their idle threats easy to ignore

And if ever fate should choose to smite you
Stand your ground, never walk away
Please don't ever let the world defeat you
Don't get buried in its decay

As you drift into the gauzy realm of dreams
May you take comfort in the thought that you are safe
For it only takes a fraction of a second
For all of this to change

Return to me
When slumber's fog has lifted
Return to me
Stronger than before

As you sink beneath the soothing streams of time
May you be thankful that you had another day
For there comes a time when each of us will enter
A sleep from which we will never wake

And if ever fate should choose to smite you
Stand your ground, never walk away
Please don't ever let the world defeat you
Don't get buried in its decay

Close your eyes now, if only for a moment
For it's time you get some rest
The wolves are gone and nothing here can harm you
Let go of your fragile consciousness


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I feel alive when I'm sleeping
'Cause they can't twist my words if I don't speak
But the world knows most my secrets
I feel alive when I'm asleep

And I haunt myself in the middle of the night
As I float through the frame of my body in my mind, oh
Everyone knows that I'm dying to feel fine
But the lens in my brain always tells me twisted lies

I see the world through a filter
And I'm just a different kind
I feel alive when I'm sleeping
I always hide on the inside


----------



## kombustible (Feb 22, 2017)

Here it ends
No one's gonna shed a tear
No need to shout
Just to stand the silence

A well spent time
In the early morning's haze
You sit and wait
Watching full glasses 
through blank eyes

This is not what you wanted
Not what you had in mind
This is not what you wanted
Not what you had in mind

Vacuous winter stare
Worn out version of yourself
To tough to fall
But not strong enough to turn
But not strong enough to turn
But not strong enough to turn

This is not what you wanted
Not what you had in mind
This is not what you wanted
Not what you had in mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the devil comes blowing through your door
You'll know there's trouble
And he's coming back for more
You better keep what is precious
Hidden under the floor
Or you better treat it so good
It will never want for more

But looking back in retrospect
Did you ever really get what you'd expect?
Trying to rectify
Got lost a little further
Well, you've been trying to justify
Find out how and from where it came

Devil was your angel
But it's not no more
The devil was your angel
When you weren't sure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Find your teachers in the voice of the forests
unplug you cant ignore this
wisdom of the voiceless
Remedies are bountiful and surround us
from the garden to the farthest
prayers made of star dust

Find your healing in the music that calls you
the voice that enthralls you
what do you belong to
Eyes out there's the setting of the sun
give thanks to each and everyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm looking outside of my window
The view that I see
And the child is begging for money
Is a child and mama
Tell me why, tell me why
Is she so broke
The woman is blind
The kid's dealing crime
It's such a beautiful city,
But the word is burning it down
I go to my room to turn on the tv
I sit myself down
And I start laughing hard
'cause this man he's asking for money
I'll send you stuff to make you rich fast"
He say "if you send me lots of cash
But the man he's burning it down
It's such a wonderful country


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your scent, gonna waft you over
No way it'll be alright
You're ****in' with the wrong wolf, baby
Darkness gonna break your light

No dread gonna part my thunder
No words gonna change my mind
You're ****in' with a sickness, baby
Your heart is a plague, oh my

I am a missile
I am the fire
Love is destruction
But this war is mine, this war is mine
I am a missile
I am the fire
Love is destruction
But this war is mine, this war is mine
I am a missile

Vengeance is a cold thing, baby
I serve it on a bed of flames
Still think you're a hard one, baby?
We'll see when the missile rains

I am a missile
I am the fire
Love is destruction
But this war is mine, this war is mine
I am a missile
I am the fire
Love is destruction
But this war is mine, this war is mine


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Everwhere that I go, misery will follow. It wont let me go.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

doesn't the sky look green today?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you take me there tonight?
Show me a light
Take me up to paradise
Come bring me back to life

It's just a little rush
I'm coming up every time we touch
It's just a little rush
It's like everything I do depends on you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom, please tell me what to do,
I'm so disappointed in you
You said those words that made me cry,
And you always wondered why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, please hurry home to me,
I waited up so patiently
You sit down and you start to cry,
But you never ask me why
Why I sing my lullaby

Was it my fault they lead you in the wrong direction?
Was it my fault they didn't show you any affection?
I show you when I start to cry
Still you always wonder why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, why love me if you're cold
You'll just get bitter then grow old
Ask me when I start to weep
Then I'll tell you in my sleep
Why I sing my lullaby


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

(i've been diggin' this song and lyrics for the last few months)

hi 
huh-I 
hyper 
hyper-media-ocrity

[chorus:]
you don't need to 
emerge from nothing 
you don't need to 
tear away

feels good 
looks good 
sounds good 
looks good 
feels good too 
feels good too

(uh-huh that's right) 
feels good too 
(uh-huh that's right)

you don't need to 
emerge from nothing 
you don't need to 
tear away

look alive!


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

There is a light that never goes out - The Smiths

Take me out tonight 
Where there's music and there's people 
And they're young and alive 
Driving in your car 
I never never want to go home 
Because I haven't got one 
Anymore
Take me out tonight 
Because I want to see people and I 
Want to see life 
Driving in your car 
Oh, please don't drop me home 
Because it's not my home, it's their
Home, and I'm welcome no more
And if a double-decker bus 
Crashes into us 
To die by your side 
Is such a heavenly way to die 
And if a ten-ton truck 
Kills the both of us 
To die by your side 
Well, the pleasure - the privilege is mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So this didn't go well
i fell 
oh well
i'm on gonna brush off the dirt 
and put on a new skirt

shake it up 
break it down
spread some love
and all around
chase the rush shoot the breeze
feel the bullets in my knees

i wanna fall like the waterfall falls
leap like superman can over super tall walls
soar like an eagle
roar like a lion
never give up 
never stop trying


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I know, it comes, too soon
The universe is riding off with you 
I hope, I feel, I know
A little bit of you will keep it close
To me


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

You run so long, you run so far. Your eyes can be so cruel, just as I can be so cruel. Oh, I do believe in you. Live without your sunlight, love without your heartbeat. I can't live within you.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

All my friends are heavens, take it slow. Wait for them to ask you who you know. Please don't make any sudden moves, you don't know the half of the abuse.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up look around and
then scale back down too

See I believe in a revolution, I believe it is a hell,
I believe in it, take care of it daily daily on demand because...
I am a blacksmith of metal and words and a sheep that pitch black too,
and in this life spun short in the span of things I believe there's a bit more that we ought to be trying
Cause 500 hundred years ago, when these trees were more dense,
and the colors pristine, so the chaos made sense.
There was no knowing of loss of a mountain,
the whole mountain that I call home and these same hills roll on and on,
without mention of vanish or where fools belong and these same mountains that go to peace
long before the noose, and now that soon is really gone, now that too is nearly gone
so tell me what have we done as a civilization to destroy in our own wake that
metaphorical hand that feeds us we are trashing our own birthday cake
and I consider myself a skeptic but I'm optimist in soul and we are all getting force fed,
we are led around like the bull and he is huge and rageful and somehow subdued and hauled by those thick rings

so don't you too shut out the filthy, nasty, sticky truth of things
So here we go, get the f*** out your car, walk, it's good for you stop consuming blindly,
get by on what you do have and then scale that down too


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cause its been 18 days
Since I first held you
But to me it feels just like
It feels like a lifetime
I'm trying hard to re-arrange
Some say its the hardest thing to do
But that's another 18 days
Without you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is an old and funny poem
I accidentally overheard
It keeps the little children playing
And bigger children spread the word
My memory is bad
So I always tend to forget how it goes but

Life is my creation, is my best friend
Imagination is my defense
And I'll keep walking when skies are gray
Whatever happens was meant that way

You're no better or no worse than the others
We are all the same
And life is just a moment
You might as well enjoy this day
It's time to start believing
Everything you want is on it's way and

Life is my creation


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

From the spine, rising through the mind, you give it up
It's a gift, taken from the lips, you live again

Hallucination comes 
Think of everyone 
That never shared before 
From my mouth to yours


----------



## Blitz21 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm putting on my Sunday suit, and I'm going down town
But I'll be kissing your lips before the sun goes down 
Ain't that loving you baby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"Dr. Feelgood"*

Rat-tailed Jimmy is a second hand hood
He deals out in Hollywood
Got a '65 Chevy, primered flames
Traded for some powdered goods
Jigsaw Jimmy He's runnin' a gang
But I hear he's doin' o.k.
Got a cozy little job, sells the Mexican mob
Packages of candycaine

He's the one they call Dr. Feelgood
He's the one that makes ya feel alright
He's the one they call Dr. Feelgood

Cops on the corner always ignore
Somebody's getting paid
Jimmy's got it wired, law's for hire
Got it made in the shade
Got a little hideaway, does business all day
But at night he'll always be found
Selling sugar to the sweet
People on the street
Call this Jimmy's town

He's the one they call Dr. Feelgood
He's the one that makes ya feel alright
He's the one they call Dr. Feelgood
He's gonna be your Frankenstein I've got one thing you'll understand
He's not what you'd call a glamorous man
Got one thing that's easily understood
He's the one they call Dr. Feelgood

He'll tell you he's the king
Of these barrio streets
Moving up to Shangri-La
Came by his wealth as a matter of luck
Says he never broke no law
Two time loser running out of juice
Time to move out quick
Heard a rumour going round
Jimmy's going down
This time it's gonna stick

He's the one they call Dr. Feelgood
He's the one that makes ya feel alright
He's the one they call Dr. Feelgood
He's gonna be your Frankenstein

Let him soothe your soul, just take his hand
Some people call him an evil man
Let him introduce himself real good
He's the only one they call "Feelgood"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I softly kiss your neck, and slowly whisper
You breathe in 'cause it feels cold where my lips were
T-shirt for a pillow, music up real low, creeping through the window
I can feel the bass line in the bed liner, and your heart on mine,
Tryin' to jump up out of your chest.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ian Brown and Noel Gallagher - 

Yesterday came suddenly
Tomorrow will receive
Today now you're at the wheel
I'll ask how does it feel

Yesterday when Heaven's gates
I contemplate, they seem so far,
Today they ain't so far away
And almost seem a drag

Keep what ya got, by giving it all away
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away
Keep what ya got, hold it, don't stop
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away

When your halo slips for good,
You'll have to wear your hood
Could you feel the breeze of fear
On all the cynics, I'm ya mimick
All you losers, all abusers
Wasting all my precious energy

Keep what ya got, by giving it all away
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away
Keep what ya got, hold it, don't stop
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away

Remember where you came from
Sisters who told ya on a rainy day
They said that Heaven holds a place
For all of those who pray
And if you don't believe in agony
Then you don't care anyway
Nobody or nothings ever getting in your way

Even as you cradle on
But don't feel you belong
No one's gonna notice if you never right no wrong
And if you and your next neighbour
Yeah, you don't quite get along
No one's gonna notice if you're singing anyway
Those not coming in for free will learn they gotta pay

Keep what ya got, by giving it all away
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away
Keep what ya got, hold it, don't stop
Keep what ya got, by giving it all away...


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

The sign is clear
That you are not going anywhere
Save for a falling down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
And you are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought I'd something more to say


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom voices with no words to follow
At the mercy of the cold and hollow
I withdrew into my sanctuary of silence
My defence

In this moment I am just becoming
Liberated from my cell of nothing
No sensation there was only breathing
Overcome oblivion

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

Waves of melodies once forgotten
like a symphony across the ocean
Never knew that they could hear my calling
deep within
crashing in
rushing in
like falling

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

There is no returning to that emptiness,
loneliness
The dream that lives inside of me
won't fade away, it's wide awake

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

With the money from the accident she bought herself a mobile home
So, at least she could have some comfort from being alone. 
I wouldn't say that she was left up on the shelf. 
"It's you and me against the world kid" she mumbled to herself. 
When the world falls apart some things stay in place. 
Levi Stubbs tears fall down this face. 

Billy Bragg, Levi Stubbs tears. 


I love depressing songs


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Not another drugstore, not another town
Tired of the old job, I had to put it down
You know I was the man but I put the crown down
So I roll around with Chemicals to pave the new sound
So I roll around with Chemicals to pave the new sound
So we rolling with The Chemicals and got the new sounds

Chemical inflection like Kool-Aid with Owsley
Wicked on the track, you know me
Drugstore Cowboy, down boy
Sit and listen check the load and
Open suddenly with the twin ring, ring connect then
Proceed to rip it like scissors 
Comin' through your town like a ****in' blizzard
Cheech wizard, hiding under a hat
I made the room L.Z. rock and liberate beat tracks
In the crate activate form of a black fist with the pick
You know me, rollin' with my clique the One-Inch Punch
Send these *******s back to lunch

Come on leave the grind, you know it’s time to down
Soon the world will seed the sands of time, a born will be sound
Holla us, hold the note and then the mic gets spoke
Another day into the Dharma like a wheel to a spoke
Like a particle of what your mind converted to choke
I never worry about the dollars so I’ll never be broke
You know I understand but still I really don’t understand
Strictly guided by the breeze, my **** can never be planned
Ain’t a man alive but bold enough to just dance trill
He tried to corner but she thought to move in inches and flinch
Blast off the canvas and you know it’s inevitable
Smoking classic One-Inch Punch, we’re mad incredible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

if my life were a movie
there would be a sunset
and the camera would pan away
but the sky is just a little sister
tagging along behind the buildings
trying to imitate their gray
the little boys are breaking bottles
against the sidewalk
the big boys, too
the girls are hanging out at the candy store
pumping quarters into the phone
'cause they don't want to go home

and i think,
what if no one's watching
what it when we're dead, we are just dead
what if it's just us down here
what if god ain't looking down
what if he's looking up instead

if my life were a movie
i would light a cigarette
and the smoke would curl around my face
everything i do would be interesting
i'd play the good guy
in every scene
but i always feel i have to
take a stand
and there's always someone on hand
to hate me for standing there
i always feel i have to open my mouth
and every time i do
i offend someone
somewhere

but what
what if no one's watching
what if when we're dead, we are just dead
what if there's no time to lose
what if there's things we gotta do
things that need to be said


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

There are no words,
To paint a picture of you, girl.
Your eyes and those curves,
It's like you're from some other world.
You walk my way,
Oh, God, it's so frustrating.
So why do I disappear
When you come near?
It makes me feel so small.
Why do I blow my lines
Most every time
Like I've got no chance at all?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Struggling between the facts and fiction
I'm alone, but I'm alive
Everyone around me's tryin' to make a statement
Then there's me, I'm just tryin' to survive

Someday I'm gonna find it 
Wish I knew what I was looking for
Inside a disarray!


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

_Sinä olet minun siskoni
En tahdo että kilpailumme jatkuu
Sydämeni murtuu
Sinä olet minun siskoni
En tahdo että erkanemme koskaan
Tule mua vastaan
Oi siskoni mun

Kumpi vanhemmille rakkain on?
Kumpi onneton ja kumpi lohduton?
Hiljaa piikkejänsä kasvattaa
Yksinäiset ruusut hiuksillaan
Pellavaa ja kultaa_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You took the blue out of the sky
My whole life changed when you said goodbye
And I keep cryin'...cryin' 

Oooh baby, oooh baby I wish I never saw the sunshine
I wish I never saw the sunshine
And if I never saw the sunshine baby
Then maybe...I wouldn't mind the rain


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

_Si te pudiera olvidar
Y el mundo fuera diferente
Si te pudiera alcanzar
Llegar a donde estas

Si te pudiera borrar
Completamente de mi mente
En esta historia jamás
Llegamos al final
Si te pudiera olvidar oh, oh, oh

Hey, todo lo tienes completamente
Y te parece todo ser muy poco
Hey, así como eres completamente
Aunque parezca todo ser muy pronto_


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Ghetto superstar
That is what you are
Coming from afar
Reaching for the stars
Run away with me
To another place
We can rely on each uh huh
From one corner to another uh huh...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know how I'm gonna tell you
I can't play with you no more
I don't know how I'm gonna do what mama told me
My friend the boy next door

I can't believe what people saying
You don't let your hair hang down
I'm satisfied to sit here working all day long 
You're in the darker side of town

And when I'm out I see you walking
Why don't your eyes see me
Could it be you've found another game to play
What did mama say to me

That's the way
Oh that's the way it ought to be, yay, yay
Mama said that's the way it ought to stay, yay, yay, ooh, ooh

And yesterday I saw you standing by the river
And weren't those tears that filled your eyes
And all the fish that lay in dirty water dying
Have they got you hypnotized

And yesterday I saw you kissing tiny flowers
But all that lives is born to die
And so I say to you that nothing really matters
And all you do is stand and cry

I don't know what to say about it
When all your ears have turned away
But now's the time to look and look again at what you see
Is that the way it ought to stay

That's the way
That's the way it ought to be, oh don't you know now
Mama said mama said that's the way it's gotta stay
Yeah


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I remember the American version but I like this version despite not speaking a word of Italian. This song captured my eye when it was played in the movie Wolf Of Wall Street

Gloria
Manchi tu nell'aria
Manchi ad una mano
Che lavora piano
Manchi a questa bocca
Che cibo più non tocca
E sempre questa storia
Che lei la chiamo Gloria
Gloria sui tuoi fianchi
La mattina nasce il sole
Entra odio ed esce amore
Dal nome Gloria
Gloria
Manchi tu nell'aria
Manchi come il sale
Manchi più del sole
Sciogli questa neve
Che soffoca il mio petto
T'aspetto Gloria
Gloria
(Gloria)
Chiesa di campagna
(Gloria)
Acqua nel deserto
(Gloria)
Lascio aperto il cuore
(Gloria)
Scappa senza far rumore
Dal lavoro del tuo letto
Dai gradini di un altare
Ti aspetto Gloria
Ah ah ah ah ah
Gloria
Per chi accende il giorno
E invece di dormire
Con la memoria torna
A un tuffo nei papaveri
In una terra libera
Per chi respira nebbia
Per chi respira rabbia
Per me che senza Gloria
Con te nuda sul divano
Faccio stelle di cartone
Pensando a Gloria
Gloria
Manchi tu nell'aria
Manchi come il sale
Manchi più del sole
Sciogli questa neve
Che soffoca il mio petto
T'aspetto Gloria
Gloria
(Gloria)
Chiesa di campagna
(Gloria)
Acqua nel deserto
(Gloria)
Lascio aperto il cuore
(Gloria)
Scappa senza far rumore
Dal lavoro del tuo letto
Dai gradini di un altare
Ti aspetto Gloria



​


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pangarap koy
Makita kang
Naglalaro sa buwan

Inalay mo
Sa akin ang
Gabing walang hangganan

(Hindi mahanap/di mahagilap) sa lupa ang pag-asa
Nakikiusap (na lang/sa buwan)

Himala
Kasalanan bang
Humungi ako sa langit ng
Isang himala?
Kasalanan bang
Humingi ako sa langit ng
Isang himala?

Pangarap koy
Makita ang
Liwanag ng umaga

Naglalambing
Sa iyong mga mata


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

Did it make you feel bad
When you cheated on your man last night
Did I even ever cross your mind
You like to say that you're right


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

c'est
LE TEMPS DE L'AMOUR 
LE TEMPS DES COPAINS
DE L'AVENTURE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To know her is to see
that nothing is as it seems
She’ll show her true face when you’re
stripped of all belief
Sweet tyrant, laying out the course with what you need
To send you through the veils
of Eternity

Crack me open or I’ll go down
on this sinking ship, don’t leave
me to drown
Still the water bears the sound
of my eternal plea
and all I found

And all I will…

She calls you with a mirage
Of what you want to see
You fall into her arms
As she shatters all your dreams
Sweet violence, aimed to crack the shell from which you bleed
And send you through the tree of Eternity.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

pied vert said:


> c'est
> LE TEMPS DE L'AMOUR
> LE TEMPS DES COPAINS
> DE L'AVENTURE


That's probably my favorite song by Francoise Hardy (out of the handful I've actually heard :blank)


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I know just what your mama said
Always misunderstood
Gotta tell you something
I saw it in your eyes
I think I left your back seat
And now It's always good
I fell asleep from day
And all the promises


There's a lot of people
That let their will to say
I've got a lot of friends

And they've got beautiful eyes
That make my heart feel surprised
And you notice it
And that's the truth
That's the truth


Have me to you
I shine along underneath your view
I'll be the one
To let you know when you've come undone


I like the stars in the sky
And watch the moonlight go by

I've got a lot of friends
And they've got beautiful eyes,
That make my heart feel surprised.
And that's the truth,
That's the truth
That's the truth
That's the truth


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Crablouse by Lords of Acid... this song causes me to break into fits of giggles every time I hear it


I wanna talk to you about forbidden pleasures of the flesh
The most thrilling satisfaction for all mankind
Better than everything you ever imagined in your wildest dreams
The secret of the crablouse
Here's a message for the girls about vaginas
And the consequence of fiddling with a partner
Mind your labia they're never out of danger
If you're gonna go to bed with a stranger
Creatures might be hidden in his pubic area
It's the crablouse that's out to get ya!
It's gonna grab you by the pubic hair
Shake your ***** wen the *******'s there
It's there to stay, sucks all day
It's there to bite, my parasite
The little vampire, horny and so greedy
It doesn't care about a penis and it's envy
It's intelligent, nasty and it's sick
A party animal, a pervert and a pig
If a crablouse gets mixed up in your saliva
Stumbles through your body right into your vulva
Then waits patiently until a penetration
Gets it out of there and right into salvation
It's there to stay, sucks all day
It's there to bite, my parasite
Now we know the little crablouse is a raver
You can't get rid of it unless you use a razor
It's unbearable, funky and so cool
A real smartass and nobody's fool
If you meet a guy who's scratching at his totem
We all know that it's connected with his scrotum
He might tell you that his undie is too tight
But you'll know that it's the crablouse and you're right
It's there to stay, sucks all day
It's there to bite, my parasite
My love machine, my maddest dream
Turns me on, makes me come


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Ξημέρωμα σε βρήκα
αλλά μόνον στη μαύρη μοίρα μπήκα
ξημερωμα σε γυρευα, σε γύρευα, σε βρήκα 
μα δε με νοιαζει τι 
μα τωρα θα την πιασουμε 
θα σε παρω και θα χασουμε
χαρά

Here's a rough translation provided by a kind youtube commenter (sounds like an oxymoron, i know)

I found you during dawn, (and so) I entered to the black fate 
I was looking for you at dawn, I was looking for you;
I found you, but I don't care about it 
But now we'll catch it
I will take you with me, and we'll be lost~

(Joy!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities
Wake the dreams into realities

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak 
Pacha Mama spinning firelight 
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot 
All up on my S*** in the morning commute. 
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes 
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon 
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children 
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing
Yeah, you’re the guru now so visualize leaving.

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready!
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that **** will never serve me!
Bless other men investigate your mystery

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

vashti bunyan: if i were

she didn't love me anyway, if she had she would have stayed
///
he didn't love me now it's clear, if he had he would be here

..cant help but remind me of someone


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Sex has been distorted and vilified
I'm scared of my attraction to body types
If everything desired is objectified 
Then maybe eroticism needs to be redefined
And I refuse to be a "man"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I am just a copy of a copy of a copy
Everything I say has come before
Assembled into something into something into something
I don't know for certain anymore
I am just a shadow of a shadow of a shadow
Always trying to catch up with myself


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know if you were looking at me or not
You probably smile like that all the time
And I don't mean to bother you but
I couldn't just walk by
And not say, "Hi"

And I know your name
'Cause everybody in here knows your name
And you're not looking for anything right now
So I don't wanna come on strong
Don't get me wrong

Your eyes are so intimidating
My heart is pounding but
It's just a conversation
No, girl I'm not wasted
You don't know me
I don't know you but I want to

I don't wanna steal your freedom
I don't wanna change your mind
I don't have to make you love me
I just wanna take your time

I don't wanna wreck your Friday
I ain't gonna waste my lines
I don't have to take your heart
I just wanna take your time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rock the cradle of love.


----------



## ManInAShed (Dec 19, 2016)

I feel the weight of the world on my shoulder
As I'm gettin' older, y'all, people gets colder
Most of us only care about money makin'
Selfishness got us followin' the wrong direction

Wrong information always shown by the media
Negative images is the main criteria
Infecting the young minds faster than bacteria
Kids wanna act like what they see in the cinema

Yo', whatever happened to the values of humanity
Whatever happened to the fairness and equality
Instead of spreading love we're spreading animosity
Lack of understanding, leading us away from unity

That's the reason why sometimes I'm feelin' under
That's the reason why sometimes I'm feelin' down
There's no wonder why sometimes I'm feelin' under
Gotta keep my faith alive 'til love is found
Now ask yourself

Where is the love?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time flies and I can’t keep up
All the years I have to sweep up
Late at night I’m in my bed and in my head
And all the feelings start to creep up

Remember how we used to dress up
You’re beautiful until you’re messed up
Take a picture cause I think we’re losing light
This is how we say goodbye
it’s how we say goodnight

Banging my head against a wall of sound
Wall like a love it brings me to the ground
We surf the crowd, oh we will not go down
I don’t want to drown if you’re not drowning with me

Late December when we’re waking
There’s an unfamiliar aching
By the way you held my hand, held my heart
I didn’t notice it was breaking
This is how you say goodbye
It’s how you say good night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daylight lives like a burden for me
So I escape the sennit strewn about the street
Beyond the ruins of my ancestry
Far past the pages of my disbelief
I rose from my moat, like a ghost from a grave
Sunken in the salty eyes of the wanderin' displaced
I was headed through the mists across the golden gate
All of my rebellions fall into the fog of fate

So long my misery
I don't need you, you've only caused me grief
Forgive me if I fall asleep
I haven't slept in centuries


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Twisting and turning, unable to sleep
Do the voices ever stop?
My thoughts speak louder the more I resist
And they're driving me insane, do they ever go?

Inside, I'm a danger to myself
(I'm a danger to myself!)
Inside, I'm a prisoner of my own hell
(My own hell!)

Losing the battle I've waged on myself
Lock me up and toss the key!
Toys in the attic, it's all getting worse
Why won't I let me be? Oh God, make it stop!

Inside, I'm a danger to myself
(I'm a danger to myself!)
Inside, I'm a prisoner of my own hell
(My own hell!)

Fit me for a straitjacket!
Put me in a padded cell!
I'm a danger to you all!
And I'm a danger to myself

Inside, I'm a danger to myself
(I'm a danger to myself!)
Inside, I'm a prisoner of my own hell
(My own hell!)

Inside, I'm a danger to myself
(I'm a danger to myself!)
Inside, I'm a prisoner in my own hell
(My own hell!)


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Thousands of feet march to the beat
It's an army on the march
Long way from home
Paying the price in young men's lives

Thousands of feet march to the beat
It's an army in despair
Knee-deep in mud
Stuck in a trench with no way out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something I've been wanting to say to you.
Are you sitting down?
Pretty soon, there will be a day,
when I won't be around.

I'm not trying to scare you
or play with your sympathy.
Just want to remind you
that life is a symphony.

Everyday, live it like it's your last one.
Ever kiss, kiss it like it's your first love.
If i had one wish; then I would wish
that you would live today like
Everyday, Everyday is your last one.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Goodbye cruel world
I'm leaving you today.

Goodbye, goodbye, good-bye.

So long all you people,
there's nothing you can say
to make me change my mind...

Goodbye


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Cette fois c'était la dernière, tu peux croire que c'est qu'une crise?
Matte une dernière fois mon derrière, il est à côté de mes valises
Tu diras «au revoir» à ta mère, elle qui t'idéalise
Tu n'vois même pas tout ce que tu perds avec une autre, ce serait pire

Quoi toi aussi tu veux finir maintenant? C'est l'monde a l'envers!
Moi, je l'disais pour t'faire réagir seulement
Toi t'y pensais

Rendez-vous, rendez-vous, rendez-vous au prochain règlement
Rendez-vous, rendez-vous, rendez-vous sûrement aux prochains règles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a good home but I left
I had a good home but I left, right, left
That big f***ing bomb made me deaf, deaf
A Humvee mechanic put his Kevlar on wrong
I guarantee you’ll meet up with a suicide bomb
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Big f***ing ditches in the middle of the road
You pay a hundred dollars just for fillin’ in the hole
Listen to the general every goddamn word
How many ways can you polish up a turd
Left, right, left, left, right
Left, right
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

How is it that the only ones responsible for making this mess
Got their sorry asses stapled to a goddamn desk
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Left, right, left

What did you do before the war?
I was a chef, I was a chef
What was your name?
It was Geoff, Geoff
I lost my buddy and I wept, wept
I come down from the meth
So I slept, slept
I had a good home but I left, left
Pantsed at the wind for a joke
I pranced right in with the dope
Glanced at her shin she said nope
Left, right, left

Nimrod Bodfish have you any wool
Get me another body bag the body bag’s full
My face was scorched, scorched
I miss my home I miss my porch, porch
Left, right, left

Can I go home in March? March
My stanch was a chin full of soap
That rancid dinner with the pope
Left, right, left

Kelly Presutto got his thumbs blown off
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Boom went his head away
And boom went Valerie
What the hell was it that the president said?
Give him a beautiful parade instead
Left, right, left

When I was over here I never got to vote
I left my arm in my coat
My mom she died and never wrote
We sat by the fire and ate a goat
Just before he died he had a toke
Now I’m home and I’m blind
And I’m broke
What is next


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Got to stay on my feet, I can't slip
Remain focused because these vultures are lurking
Praying I don't win
But they can forget about it because I ran for this
Yeah tears and sweat devoting my life I planned for this
Keeping the slammer close, I'm not alone
Smoking that black cabbage
Making my enemies go poof begone
So the facts is
Money make *****s throw rocks at the throne
I'm thinking
Spoilin' their action
Reality is I mean business
Please stay out my way
For real I'm serious, negativity out my space
I wear grown man britches, this is no child's play
Making haters love me
So our relationship is love/hate
See I describe great
And you despise that
Putting pressure back in this game
Word from this live cat
*****s besides that
I'm from a place where most don't make it out alive
And homicide can't even buy that


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sundan mo
Ang paghimig na lulan na aking pinagtatanto
Sundan mo
Ang paghimig ko


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This could be something
If you let it be something
Don't scare me away
Turning something's into nothing, babe
You're already used to the games, babe
You play your role and I play the same


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

The worms will live in every host
It's hard to pick which one they eat the most
"The horrible people, the horrible people"
It's all anatomic as the size of your steeple
Capitalism has made it this way
Old-fashioned fascism will take it away

Hey, you! What do you see?
Something beautiful or something free?
Hey, you! Are you trying to be mean?
You live with apes, man, it's hard to be clean

There's no time to discriminate
Hate every mother****er that's in your way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And I will serve as a reminder
If you jump you will not fall
Go on and spread those wings of reason
We are water after all

And if you call on me
I'll come running like a coyote
Cause we're pillars indeed
A lighthouse when you're out to sea
A beacon when direction's all I need
A compass if you know what I mean
Drunk on that nectar of all that you are to me

You can trust me in my instincts
'Cause they are like that of a bird
I am loyal, I will feed you
And sing you songs you never heard
Who wants to wear the hat this morning
I reckon neither of us cares
Cause there is more to life than leading
And I would follow you I swear


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In a world where everybody
Hates a happy ending story
It's a wonder love can make the world go round
But don't let it bring you down
And turn your face into a frown
You'll get along with a little prayer and a song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is my home, it's where I belong
From the clouds in the sky to the roots an' stones
I see the sun in the sky, make me feel so high
I see the full moon shine, make me feel so fine
Her river my blood,
Her rock my bone
Her earth my muscle
Her heart my soul
Her children my children, their freedom my goal
I'll be fighting fighting fighting fighting fighting for them all!

I'm a warrior!
Earth warrior!
True-born pagan yeah!
I'm a warrior,
Nature soldier fighting for the earth


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It was an early morning yesterday
I was up before the dawn
And I really have enjoyed my stay
But I must be moving on

Like a king without a castle
Like a queen without a throne
I'm an early morning lover
And I must be moving on​


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tagahugas ka raw ng pinggan sa may Ermita
At isang gabi'y nasagasaan sa isang madilim na eskenita
Lahat ng pangarap ko'y bigla lang natunaw
Sa panaginip na lang pala kita maisasayaw


----------



## JustaCityGirl (May 2, 2017)

Never thought I'd be stuck in this bed
With a cheap clock ticking above my head
One for me, one for you, one for them
Oh, what you looking at?
Somebody get me out of this dress
I'm a dead girl walking
And I need medicine

I see my heart beat inside a television screen
My body's not connecting, no
They're telling me that I'm fine
They're telling me there's nothing wrong
Game over
Nothing's real


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ya
For all my peoples out there, in the nyc
Jbeez is the initial, got to keep it official,
Ripping up the game plan, and send it off like a missile
Business is intact, now we come back strapped
So if something go down, we rearrange contracts
Coming bite and exact
To take your mental out the shack
Dunk your cookie in my milk
And let it soak in my rap
On the mic I talk about the blight
To reach new heights
Put up a fight with everything in sight
That blocks my light
Label my generation
X marks the spot
We make it hot
We don't stop
To bust back, we just keep
Busting the (blam blam)
Bulletproof brain cells
The name spells out success
That will remind you of the place where the jbeez rest


Stay black and rhyming
Till the day that I'm dieing
Death defying
Shaky eyeing
And God I'm relying
Test up my import, make a million or more
Keep the radio rocking, fill up the dance floor
When we come to the jam
No glissening gimmicks
Break it off on your right
See my style has no limits
Handle bi like a true blue jungle gi
Make the ladies reply with the wink of an eye
Rhyme writing, counter lighting
Emcees like this make hits for competition
Like slitting your wrists
Each sequel's so lethal
That no other can equal
Spark it up for the jam
But rock it on for the people


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gimme fuel
Gimme fire
Gimme that which I desire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Señores y señoras:
Nosotros tenemos más influencia con sus hijos que tú tiene, pero los queremos
Creado y regado de Los Ángeles, ¡Juana's adicción!


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

And I got way too many feels, way too much emotion
All this Xans inside my body, I say **** it, keep on drowning
You can bring a juice I'll match you
Yeah you mix it, pour the potion
I don't know who you are, but I'd dive into your ocean
Yeah you say you smoking grams, I'm smoking into the Grammys
You say you got them bars, but all I see is candy
Still you came through so low-key, think you understand, I don't know me
Still I get along with your best friends, even better with your family

And I got way too many feels, way too much emotion
I don't even know what's real, I just say **** it, keep on going
And I get deeper, I get deeper, yeah I feel I'm rolling
I can see you, yeah I see you
I don't know, I just keep on going

Yeah I got way too many feels
Way too many feels
You came through so low-key
You came through so low-key
I get along with your best friends, even better with your family


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh, I've been shaking
I love it when you go crazy
You take all my inhibitions
Baby, there's nothing holdin' me back

You take me places that tear up my reputation
Manipulate my decisions
Baby, there's nothing holdin' me back


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

They call her Hard-Hearted Hannah; The vamp of Savannah
The meanest gal in town
Leather is tough, but Hannah's heart is tougher
She's a gal who loves to see men suffer
To tease 'em, and thrill 'em, to torture and kill 'em
Is her delight, they say


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Make my bed out of Wonder Bread,
Spread some mustard upon my head.
I don't want no onions or sauerkraut, mamma,
Hold on to the bun baby, work it on out.
I'm a chilidog.
I guess you guessed by now, babe.
Sure enough, I'm a chilidog,
Look at me, delicious.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could Someone Please Explain
The Lifeless And Mundane
World I've Built Around Me

Some By Design
Most By Default
Each Piece Has Its Place
And Each Place With A Face

But They're All So Very Ordinary

And Each Day That Passes
She Tightens Her Leash
And They Sharpen Their Teeth
While I Sit On My Hands
And Do All That I Can
To Hold Back Their Advances

And Then One Day It Will Be
When The World Says To Me
Thanks For Your Trouble
Now Gather Your Rubble
Your Handfuls Of Memories
Of Love And Of Joy

And Your Truckloads Of Misery
Your Self Hating Toys
And Get Out Of The Way
For The Next Poor Fool To See
All The Joy This Life Will Fail To Show Him

Then Miraculously He Broke Free
Of The Grinding Routine
He Sailed To Tahiti And Found His True Love
And He Trampled My Ashes

With No Need For Sunglasses
He Turned To The Bright Shining Sun
I'm Free
No Chain No Shackles No Pain
I'm Free
No Hate And No Fear
No Misery Here

I Didn't Want To Go Out Anyway
I'd Rather Stay Home Any Day
Time Moves Now And Then And Back Again
You Are The Dream That I Will Never Realize

And Then He Screamed At Me
If Only You Had Bled A Little More
You Too Could Be Breathing Just Like Me
Everyone Wants To Be Someone
Why Not You?

And Then He Waved At Me As I Withdrew
I Can Honestly Say
This World Is Gonna Miss You

As I Realize The World Outside
Has Quietly Passed Me By
I Think To Myself
That Should Have Been Mine


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hold me and love me
Just wanna touch you for a minute
Baby three seconds is enough for my heart to quit


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Grow my hair, grow my hair
I am Jim Morrison
Grow my hair
I wanna be wanna be wanna be Jim Morrison


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't live for the moment
Live for the constant
Die for what's right or get killed by your conscience
There's a difference between conscience, conscious, and conscientious
Contrary to popular belief
You're none of these


----------



## likevomit (Jun 21, 2015)

It's so nice to meet you, let's never meet again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the f***ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

All I ever wanted
All I ever needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't fly
But I, I keep finding myself soaring high above this
I have nothing left but I keep on pouring
Out like I am endless
Impossible, (whoa) Impossible!

I don't run too fast but I'm looking back
And miles and miles have passed
I can barely breathe but I'm
Singing out like this is nothing to me
Impossible, whoa! Impossible!

Every morning I see another miracle
I can't believe, I'm living the impossible
We are the sign and we are the wonder
Another day of living the impossible
Impossible, (whoa) Impossible!

I choose to be alive
Especially because the odds say I should die
I wrestle death again I know more of
His moves now and I won't give in
Impossible, whoa! Impossible!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

La da da dee da da da da
La da da dee da da da da
La da da dee da
La da da da dee da
La da da dee da da da da da


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind are the many 
proud are the few 
you can see the bombs bursting 
feel the heat 
but what can you do 

It's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous tides 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon 

So many kings 
with their thrones up on high 
a stones throw from the masses 
who continue to cry 
it's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous times 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_Trouble _got evicted from the Devil's lair
I wager she got betrayed by her friend _Despair_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every time I close my eyes
I find myself in the corners of my mind
And I'm in there, here somewhere
Under the covers I can feel it it's pulling me
No one can know where my mind goes
My dreams more real than my reality
And a memory inside of me will it be with me forever until infinity

Waiting for my conscious calling
Listening to hear me talking
Slowing down the rate of motion
Focusing inside an ocean
Catching myself falling over
Looking back and seeing no one
Walking through this Lucid Dream again

I never thought it would come to this
How did I get here
What did I miss
I have been trying to find righteous ment road
I wanna remember the womb of my mother wanna understand all the love of my father
I'm so close I can feel it in my bones my bones

Now every day is only
counting the seconds and minutes that separate me
from who I am really am
in this body temporarily on my journey
Going going gone and I can feel it like a wrecking ball crashing through me
And I don't make one sound
When I can hear it
As the memories prove I've been here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby, you make my heart beat faster
Baby, you make my heart beat faster
I know

Let alone to rust alone
Yeah, you're making me
I had to run, the damage is done
Give it up, yeah, give it up, yeah
There's nothing left, so take the rest
Yeah, you're draining me
I set it light, it burns so bright
Stab it out, yeah
Stab it out, yeah

Baby, you make my heart beat faster
Baby, you make my heart beat faster
I know, yeah I know, I know

I had to run, the damage is done
Give it up, yeah, give it up, yeah
I had to go, it got control
Yeah, you're breaking me
There's nothing left, so take the rest
Stab it out, yeah
Stab it out, yeah
I set it light, it burns so bright
Yeah, you're draining me


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Winding your way down on Baker Street,
Light in your head and dead on your feet.
Well, another crazy day,
You'll drink the night away,
And forget about everything.

This city desert makes you feel so cold.
It's got so many people, but it's got no soul.
And it's taken you so long,
To find out you were wrong,
When you thought it held everything.

You used to think that it was so easy,
You used to say that it was so easy.
But you're trying, you're trying now.
Another year and then you'd be happy.
Just one more year and then you'd be happy.
But you're crying, you're crying now.

Way down the street there's a light in his place.
He opens the door, he's got that look on his face.
And he asks you where you've been,
You tell him who you've seen,
And you talk about anything.

He's got this dream about buying some land.
He's gonna give up the booze and the one-night stands.
And then he'll settle down,
In some quiet little town,
And forget about everything.

But you know he'll always keep moving.
You know he's never gonna stop moving.
'Cause he's rolling, he's the rolling stone.
And when you wake up, it's a new morning.
The sun is shining, it's a new morning,
And you're going, you're going home.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm smoking way too many Turkish jades
And sipping on Kentucky straight
And when it's empty
I'll drink aftershave in desperation

When I was younger I was just abused
That's why I'm always staring at my shoes
It's funny how the smallest things affect you in big ways
Why do the best things always go so wrong?
It's not enough for them to give your all
A revelation in the shower stall that love is futile

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
I'm like a beast but not as nice

And all the time I wasted on some girls
Just makes me want to wretch
My guys unfurled
The road to hell is paved with golden curls and headaches
I've known the tragedy of former friends
I've seen the desperate means to desperate ends
I'm going to die by liver, lung or chest or by my own hand
I had a relative who killed himself
He made his noose from his karate belt
I think I know how he must have felt
But I'm still breathing

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
Revenge is sweetest served on ice, yeah

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
The phone is off the hook tonight

There's going to be a suicide tonight
You never know, this time it might be mine
There's going to be a suicide tonight
Hopefully, this time it won't be friends of mine
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
A razorblade is bought to bleed some mother****er dry
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
Another girl will stop the heart of just another guy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Under blue moon I saw you
So soon you'll take me
Up in your arms
Too late to beg you or cancel it
Though I know it must be the killing time
Unwillingly mine

Fate
Up against your will
Through the thick and thin
He will wait until
You give yourself to him

In starlit nights I saw you
So cruelly you kissed me
Your lips a magic world
Your sky all hung with jewels
The killing moon
Will come too soon


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

I've got one thing to say
Before I am drunk again:
God damn the sun
God damn the sun
God damn anyone
That says a kind word
God damn the sun
God damn the sun
God damn the light it shines
And this world it shows
God damn the sun


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Excuse me
If I bore you
When I talk about the things I like to do
Excuse me
If I'm not like them
I always like to think there's something else out there

For us
The world is a gift
A spin is a day
A turn is a year
And if the day gives us rain
Let's stare at the falling drops

In the air that I breathe when we wander outside
A touch of sunlight when it was getting dark
Slow down the pace of the clocks in our heads
So we can keep shaping the clouds

Excuse me
Was what you told me
When I didn't listen what you had to say
Maybe I am just like them
Forgetting you could also choose the way
Your view
Blending with mine
Are two color filters
Glazing my sky
Alone but together we'll share
The touch, the taste, the smell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a girl across the street from me
I buried her son beneath a tree
I don't know why she's mad at me
He was stinking up my garage, you see

I met a cute boy, he liked my smile
We fell in love for a little while
He kissed me on the lips and it tasted sweet
So I chopped him into pieces and cooked his meat

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

I made a dress from a choir girl's skin
I wore it to church, the preacher said I'd sinned
Forgive me Father for my fashion crime
Your skin is so nice I'll use yours next time

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

La la la la la la la...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You don't do anything with your life
Fascinating, terrible - your stupid idling mind
I can prod your hurt all night
Or resign and find
Any other stupid thing to do with my time
I was never poetic and never kind


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

baby, come back


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not precisely random...

You raise the blade
You make the change
You rearrange me till I'm sane

You lock the door
And throw away the key
And there's someone in my head
But it's not me


----------



## chute92 (Feb 9, 2017)

I got a condo in manhattan
baby girl whats hatnin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up and find your own way
Or sit down and wait for your turn
Follow you vision blindly
Or just become the vision of someone

Remove the shackles right now
You never really fit into ‘em at all
Or keeping running with that metal
On your feet until you fall

Everything that you say
Becomes the things that you do
Remember what you put out there is building you
Remember everything is everything


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

When you're on a holiday
You can't find the words to say
All the things that come to you
And I wanna feel it too

On an island in the sun
We'll be playing and having fun
And it makes me feel so fine
I can't control my brain

Hip hip
Hip hip

When you're on a golden sea
You don't need no memory
Just a place to call your own
As we drift into the zone

On an island in the sun
We'll be playing and having fun
And it makes me feel so fine
I can't control my brain

We'll run away together
We'll spend some time forever
We'll never feel bad anymore


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*I wrote this years ago...*

*The Loveless Lonely Nights:*

As I sit in the dark of night.
All I can think about is you.
Your memory lingers through my blood-filled veins.

In daylight I am thinking of you darling.
Your scarlet figure haunts my bleak mind.
As I watch you fear runs through me.

In night-time I dream of your beauty.
You're the girl of my moon-lit dreams.
I am now feeling sick inside of my soul.

In this empty state I say goodbye.
Goodbye to your kind and gentle ways.
Goodbye to your uplifting smile.

This morbid figure says farewell.
I'll leave no trace behind.
Not even a bloody stain.

Now that I'm dead and gone.
Your world is free of the wretch that I was.
Now I will always think of you in fear.

Pardon my depression my love.
For it is to be all mine.
And never to be yours.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Some I wrote just now...*

*Thy Sun No Longer Shines For Thee:*

my eyes, look upon your orange glow
my soul, only feels forlorn sorrow
blood, still flows through my veins
my heart, cannot take the strain

dark clouds, they pass overhead
my eyes, they cry tears of dread
melancholy, it is what I always feel
darkness, it is what seems real

death and despair, is all I can see
thy sun, she no longer shines for thee


----------



## MinhPham (Jun 19, 2017)

" ... got something in my eyes
a light that doesn't need to live
and doesn't need to die"

– L.Cohen


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> *Thy Sun No Longer Shines For Thee:*
> 
> my eyes, look upon your orange glow
> my soul, only feels forlorn sorrow
> ...





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> *The Loveless Lonely Nights:*
> 
> As I sit in the dark of night.
> All I can think about is you.
> ...


They're beautiful. But so sad... 
Do you also have a melody for them, or are they more like poetry?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Awkwardpotato said:


> They're beautiful. But so sad...
> Do you also have a melody for them, or are they more like poetry?


I don't have a melody for them. They are just poetry.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Here are some more...*

*The Hate:*

within the caverns...
of my feeble mind...
a storm is brewing...
from the hate...

within outbursts of anger...
as I bite the pain away... 
seemingly without warning...
from the hate...

within my quiet soul...
as I stare at passers-by...
I feel numb and empty...
from the hate...

within thoughts of sadness... 
as I sit all alone...
within divine jealousy...
from the hate...

within this blank face...
I seek companionship...
self-hatred is that storm...
from the hate

*The Days Gone By:*

i sit counting the days gone by
my mind moves back and forth
between compulsive obsession 
and sexual lust

i am a lost soul
filled with emptiness
my heart cries out
filled with melancholy

love was never meant for me
for i am a man of few words
someday i will die 
lonely and miserable

this black heart lives alone
whose eyes have turned to stone

feelings of despair corrode my heart
my fantasies will never come true
feelings of resentment slowly kill me
i sit counting the days gone by

*Clinically Insane:*

you sit in a chair
in a padded cell
wondering about
the life out there

you can't run
you can't hide
you can't overcome
your demented mind

you sit in emptiness
waiting to explode
anger and torment
seething inside you

you know you've lost your mind
you know you've lost the fight
you no longer know what's wrong
or what's right

*Masochistic Fantasies:*

as the sunset fades away
and darkness envelops the sky
a full moon rises from the ashes
it will soon be our time to play

you tempt me with lustful dominance
I tempt you with carefree submission
you can keep me as your slave
I promise you I shall behave

you chain me to the bedposts
and blindfold my eyes
now I am at your mercy
for your divine pleasures

come closer to me baby
and fondle me all you want
for it feels oh so good
when you treat me that way

you flog me!
you whip me!
you slap me!
you arouse me!

its early morning and our fun is over
for it is to be another day
and eventually another night
for us to play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom voices with no words to follow
At the mercy of the cold and hollow
I withdrew into my sanctuary of silence
My defence

In this moment I am just becoming
Liberated from my cell of nothing
No sensation there was only breathing
Overcome oblivion

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

Waves of melodies once forgotten
like a symphony across the ocean
Never knew that they could hear my calling
deep within
crashing in
rushing in
like falling

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

There is no returning to that emptiness,
loneliness
The dream that lives inside of me
won't fade away, it's wide awake

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

Everybody hates you

Everybody wishes that you were dead

Cause Peter you suck, Peter you suck

Peter your music is f•cking terrible

Peter you suck, Peter you suck

Peter you don't do anything of value

Peter you suck,

Write some music, but instead you sit and write these BS songs it's so self-loathing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Another new one from yours truly...*

*Shades Of Grey:*

all around me, colors abound
everyone is happy, full of energy
yet here I am, down in the dumps again
another lonely day, what else can I say

my mind wanders, never focusing
my mood shifts, never staying still
everyday is on repeat, same old
same old

the only color, I see is grey
in every shade, in every hue
sometimes I swim, in a sea of blue
sea of blue

my heart, is desperate
for a human touch
my mind, knows not
how to proceed

my eyes, want to cry out
tears of loneliness and misanthropy
my blood, it turns to black
the only color, I see is grey

my expression, deadpan and numb
no emotion, feeling nothing
my soul, just an empty shell
of what once was

everything is turning, from grey to black
no longer do I have, the strength to fight back
my anxiety grows, like fight or flight
hands shake, heart pounds, eyes dart around

my eyes, want to cry out
tears of loneliness and misanthropy
my blood, it turns to black
the only color, I see is grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's the kind of lady that calls everybody baby
Honey, sugar, sweetie, she's always making friends
And she keeps us all locked outside her thick leather skin
She always starts with a smile, it's small and butter yellow
But easier than a handshake, doesn't like her hands touched
She tans alot, gets burnt alot smoking through the cartons
But then gets put out so much, she's considered a bargain
She was born on the fourth of July with her hand on her heart
Loves America, & being patronized, no one ever told her to guard her heart
She was an angel for Halloween once, but never again
And for Christmas ever year she's haunted by demons
They always tell her they love her.

She used to believe in innocence until she lost it
And spent a long summer, riding the trains
She has cats and collectors plates to keep her sane
Watching TV in her favorite chair...both of which are rented
She's alone, and surrounds herself with loners
Her life is a loan, lent out to anyone who will own her
Waiting for the night to sweep her off her feet, while she mops the bathroom floor
Hoping for a winning ticket or a man to treat her right
But they're both a gamble and she's been a loser all her life
And if she had a nickel for every time she's been punched and kicked


She'd put it together with her camel cash, try to buy some happiness
They always tell her they love her, but then they take something from her.

She would always show us her dreams
They were crumpled up like leaves from holding on too tight
Scattered in her shoebox coffin on the cardboard walls covered in butterflies
She's got love in her heart for her babies, and hope in her mind for tomorrow
And blood on her hands that only she sees, holding the last bit of time that's borrowed
But you never know where that heart has been, and we'll never know how hard it's been
I wanna cut open my chest and let her in, but that won’t fix what needs to mend
and she stands there unlit cigarette in hand
filling up that empty hole with anything that’ll pour
insides hanging out like a flare, warning.
there’s beauty in that pain, can you see it?
she’s crashing through life with seat belt hands
one accident away from a miracle
and there’s an honesty there, but I can’t take it all in
she hides the worst of it in the wrinkles
that’s the ache you get when there’s no where else to go.
and she’s got no where else to go, she doesn’t want to go there.
so I promise I’ll go with her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Who says you gotta have it all figured out
Who says you'll never feel alone in the crowd
Who says you gotta be like everyone else
Who says?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Beseech through a grey veiled - arrival light.
And weeps no more onto the setting sun where efforts fade.
Suffuse the stream of memories and broken rays as dark recedes.
Transmute now remainder. Old Abydos. Forward the acolyte.

Summits ascendant traveler bows to celestial.
Disembodied legions salute the pilgrim seeker.
Reverentials to Lazarus echoes forth Osiric obelisk.
To leave the reborn form. Rise to freedom.

And posits the sentient onto the Nirvikalpian.
Sheds now the chrome auric shroud of untethered spirit.
Astral preceptors formate in consecration.
Transmits from minaret across beautified dawn.

Visage to auric accordant-form; in reascension.
Emits reverential tears in dhyanic refuge.
Arise perceiver.
Returns to sky; arrive home. Pilgrim seen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every cell is transforming 
And returning to original concepts to construct 
And then I started to shape shift 
And the animals within me grew tails and talons 
I hitched a ride on the back of a whale 
To the darkest of the ocean and ate off the bottom
And then I traveled dimensions
In the places I rode upon elephants and zebras

Well I dream of my future big time, yeah
What it would be like to always have clean water
And if we left the trees standing
And they filtered the air and we breathed it in deeply
So I traveled across native America
I saw the sickness taking form in all it's small children
Well if I could give to my people, yeah
Well a piece of my peace will be with you always

I never thought I needed medicine
But I was spiritually dyin'
I needed some healin'
So I opened my mouth and took a dose of the music
Then I sat and prayed for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now give me the music


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Now who's the real dookie?
Meaning, who's really the ****?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

One of my favorite bands of all time wrote this masterpiece:



> They never saw
> the indications
> they never saw
> her eyes go vacant
> ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The paranayamic ground litmus. Ascetic brace the will ascend.
Converge onto the death ground - Advance the Rinpoche.
Negates now illusorics - ascendant to the cleric school.
Stands upon ground of flight and claim's freedom. Destroyer of the ghost void.
Hail vespers - shield from the deponsphere.
Effulgent recitation - white light ambassador.
O John the Baptist - triumphant beam release.
Groundates the hermitage - the last ascent and freed.
Travel on now Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego.
Weeps into purified - the Self is not a void.
Rounds upon Golgothic screen.
Adhan fard salah - grant that I have seen.
Walk on O sadhak.
Melkezedek.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wise men say that rushing is violence
and so is your silence
when its rooted in compliance
To stand firm in loving defiance,
make art your alliance
give voice to the fire

Move people to the beat of the wind
Gather yourself and begin
to dance the song until it ends
We are winners, champions of the light
forming in numbers and might
keep the truth close in sight...

Medicine Woman, Medicine Man
walking with grace, I know your face, and I trust your hands


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It's so unusual it's frightening
You see right through the mess inside me
And you call me out to pull me in
You tell me I can start again
And I don't need to keep on hiding

I'm fully known and loved by You
You won't let go no matter what I do
And it's not one or the other
It's hard truth and ridiculous grace
To be known fully known and loved by You
I'm fully known and loved by You


----------



## DustyShinigami (Jun 18, 2017)

NIN - Gave Up

Smashed up my sanity
Smashed up my integrity
Smashed up what I believed in
Smashed up what's left of me
Smashed up my everything
Smashed up all that was true
Gonna smash myself to pieces
I don't know what else to do
Covered in hope and Vaseline
Still cannot fix this broken machine
Watching the hole it used to be mine
Just watching it burn in my steady systematic decline
Of the trust I will betray
Give it to me I throw it away
After everything I've done I hate myself for what I've become
I tried
I gave up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

you make the sun rise when the sun won't rise
you make the sun bright nights
and if I'm not thinking
really really greatly
you'll let the sun rise twice

you make the creeps hide
when the creeps come alive
you make the creeps run away
what is a nightmare
of a living monster?
what is a nightmare? me

chase away the thoughts that make you hate
cause hate does not create
and hate at best will just keep you
a little late


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Enjoy!

*Until Death Do Thy Part:*

black clouds, linger overhead
my mind, occupied with death
hands shake, nerves tremble
how I wish, for the pain to end

once, there was a blazing light
now, there are moments of darkness
lifeless, emotionless, melancholia
my spark, is almost burnt out

I have been strong, for too long
my eyes have lost, their sparkle
I can no longer, take the strain
how I wish, for the pain to end

lifeless, emotionless, melancholia
I can no longer, take the strain
how I wish, for the pain to end
until death, do thy part


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you been told
About the machine man
His leather gloves
Hide his machine hands

In every dream
In sleep I ever had
I am awoke
By the machine man

Have you been told
About the machine man
He watches me
With eyes as cold as sand

And when I sleep
I feel him stroke my hand
I am awoke by the machine man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well fear this, 
Cause I'm breakin' through the walls of your nightmare
Wake up time to die
The way I'm livin' there is no compromising it
Better get ready for
Another surprise and it may leave a mark
Because I'm coming fast 
Plantin' thoughts in your mind
And droppin' plates on your a**


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

It's getting cold all over again
And I'll be inside way too much again
This is becoming too routine for me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sometimes you wonder if you got it
Wonder if you got it in you
Some days looking for the reason why

Feels like standing on a runway
Standing out on a runway lately
Watching everybody else fly by

See that wildfire in your eyes
Keep on burning keep that dream alive
Can't let go of what you got inside
Maybe it's crazy
Maybe it's meant to be


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Traveler now reach the stream. The astral flight adapter.
From the pain-sheath life ascends - the Non-returner sees.
Empathy release me - and the phoenix rise triumphant.
And walks onto the certitude ground - the soul's submergence ends.

From the rounds of rebirth - he arrives onto the deathless.
Light bores through the adjunct worlds - the soul-galleon prevails.
Liberates in wisdom to complete state of negation.
The five roads subsumed by grace - emancipates from dream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

smiley, little baby snuggled in her mommy's arms.
pray you'll always keep yer daughter 
safe and free from harm.
i wish that everyone lived in a happy place:
sunshine and bright eyes on everybody's face.

it's not about me.
it's not about you. 
it's not about them or what they do. 
it's not about pride it's about: 
we must all understand 
violence lies 
it's not about me. 
it's not about you. 
it's about life. 

apathy kills anger - and this is what ya choose. 
there's always gonna be somebody who will lose. 
did ya ever stop and think about the world as is.
life's about living, can't believe it's come to this.

it's not about me.
it's not about you. 
it's not about them or what they do. 
it's not about pride it's about: 
we must all understand 
violence lies


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do.


----------



## Shadaw (May 14, 2017)

If I could take it all back
Before the flags were forced to wave at half mast
That was long before my heart became black
There’s no way to make it change or go back
You know that some of us grow old, with no homes
Some of us die in a cold house, with no hope
Still surrounded by the people you don’t know, so don’t go
'Cause it’s over the time fades your photo
How many goodbyes can fit in a lifetime?
How many good lies can make it seem alright?
What do you see when you look into my eyes?
Or in the sky right before you say goodnight?
I could be the son that stands beside of your bed
And I could be the voice right inside of your head
I could say goodbye and you know where I went
I just wrote a letter that’ll never be sent

I don’t mind, no I don’t mind, I don’t mind the rain
Simple things and subtleties, they always stay the same
I don’t mind, that I don’t mind, no I don’t mind the rain
Like a widow’s heart, we fall apart, but never fade away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoah!
Set me on fire
Whoah!
Kerosine eyes
Whoah!
Lookin' right through me
Sellin' my soul for one night
Whoah!
Doin' me dirty
Whoah!
Tellin' me lies
Whoah!
You are not worthy
Tellin' myself it's the last time

Cuz nothin' good comes after midnight
Ain't no good love comes from pain
Whoah whoah!
Nothing good comes after midnight
Ooooh!
When you play the devil's game
Ooooh, after midnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I need to spark a bit of inspiration
and the melody feels like it's trapped inside
all I need is a bit of illumination
so the rhythm can no longer run and hide.
When I take a puff from the leaves of the devil
and it carries me on the other side

Fire it up, I like to fire it up
and it feels so right
Fire it up, 'cause when I fire it up
I feel like serenity
I feel like serenity... is mine

When I need a little bit of relaxation
my medicine isn't too hard to find
When I'm looking for a bit rejuvenation
I only partake of the finest kind
And then the mystery begins to unravel
and it helps me break through to the other side

Fire it up, I like to fire it up
and it feels so right
Fire it up, 'cause when I fire it up
I feel like serenity
I feel like serenity... is mine


----------



## k i t t y (Dec 4, 2016)

Lonely child when will you see, 
you need, 
to be free...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wanna be different
I wanna be changed
'Til all of me is gone
And all that remains
Is a fire so bright
The whole world can see
That there's something different
So come and be different
In me!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday at Christmas men won't be boys
Playing with bombs like kids play with toys
One warm December our hearts will see
A world where men are free

Someday at Christmas there'll be no wars
When we have learned what Christmas is for
When we have found what life's really worth
There'll be peace on earth

Someday all our dreams will come to be
Someday in a world where men are free
Maybe not in time for you and me
But someday at Christmastime


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been feeling so much older
Frame me, and hang me on the wall
I've seen you fall into the same trap
This thing is happening to us all
Something so strong, could carry us away


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've been feeling so much older
> Frame me, and hang me on the wall
> I've seen you fall into the same trap
> This thing is happening to us all
> Something so strong, could carry us away


Love Crowded House!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

13 Bottomless Pit I'm a ****ing jug close your circle with my hooves I'll snub you faster I'll **** you in half a my gauge go true vulture I hate you I hate you colder my hate crush your shoulders but you feel me in your liver my funeral's all the blister all corrosive and rupture my lingo roaches ****er I feast on you I ****ed you in half I see you fiending marvelous gagballs drooling pools 'cause I see you fiending marvelous gag 'til I'm all drenched gagballs drooling pools 'cause my cum hatch in you struck books of match in you subwoofer I'm dry humping 'lectrify me I'm ****ing apparitions fire we desire agony exposure ground flesh in heat human flesh wreath can't go nowhere too iron to rant I lift my hammer drives us red bottomless pit rising out and through my hammer like the dead I ****ed you in half I see you fiending marvelous gagballs drooling pools 'cause I see you fiending marvelous gag 'til I'm all drenched gagballs drooling pools 'cause my hooves'll snub you faster I ****ed you in half I see you fiending marvelous gag till I'm all drenched gagballs drooling pools 'cause this pit's bottomless I'll bleed you through this tase don't get depressed you won't survive I'll reap you through this maze of masochists bulging with hives let this craving slave you bad appoint your fix my chemicals molest your sanity anoint at risk death classic ***** gag on it ***** I see you fiending marvelous gag 'til I'm all drenched I ****ed you in half I see you fiending marvelous gagballs drooling pools 'cause I see you fiending marvelous gag 'til I'm all drenched gagballs drooling pools 'cause


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

And so do we compromise our happiness for security or hope
That this fear is not nearly as strong as our hearts
But I would rather shape my soul than furnish it
And I'm tired of waking up and worrying if someone else is talking about me
And all the things that I've done wrong
I know that I'm worth more than how they see me


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

Seen some *****s circled in packs 
Catch you playing crabs?
Car in reverse I'm circling back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

She said she wants to end it all when she's all alone in her room
She cries
The way she feels inside is too much for her
When all you got is these four walls
It's not that hard to feel so small
Or even exist at all
How come no one heard her when she said

Maybe I'm better off dead
If I was would it finally be enough
To shut out all those voices in my head?
Maybe I'm better off dead
Better off dead!
Did you hear a word
Hear a word I said?
This is not where I belong
You're gonna miss me when I'm gone
Gone, gone

She doesn't know she's beautiful
Because no one's ever told her so
And the demons that she has, are all she knows
And maybe she can fall in love with someone in her life that she could trust
And tell her she's enough (Have someone tell her she's enough?)
How come no one heard her when she said

Maybe I'm better off dead
If I was would it finally be enough
To shut out all those voices in my head?
Maybe I'm better off dead
Better off dead!
Did you hear a word
Hear a word I said?
This is not where I belong
You gonna miss me when I'm gone
This is not where I belong
You're gonna miss me when I'm gone

When all you got is these four walls
It's not hard to feel so small
When all you got is these four walls
It's not hard to feel so small
All she wanted was to be enough
All she wanted was to be enough
So what does it take?
Maybe it's not too late


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

You wanna, you wanna

You want a hot body? You want a Bugatti?
You want a Maserati? You better work b-tch
You want a Lamborghini? Sippin' martinis?
Look hot in a bikini? You better work b-tch
You wanna live fancy? Live in a big mansion?
Party in France?
You better work b-tch, you better work b-tch
You better work b-tch, you better work b-tch
Now get to work b-tch!
Now get to work b-tch!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We’re a part of something special
It’s a crack in time, a wrinkle

Fallen from the nest, young eagle

I will pull my feathers out, stay humble
Stay humble, stay humble ohhhhohh
Stay humble, stay humble mmmmm, well

Uncle Mana taught us like an elder
Took asunder older brother, he said
‘This is powerful country,
This is powerful country, yeah’

We felt like we were returning,
To our land rebels, and the shepherds in the sea
Takers are taking what the leavers will leave

So, grieve me the black prince cicada,
Such a loud voice for a tiny creature, oh

Teach me to let go of all of my pain,
I do forgive I don’t forget these things
I do forgive I don’t forget these things, so

We burn the ******** for a safe passage way,
Drink of the earth, smoke of the dirt,
And my warpaint was red ochre clay, hoka hey
Red ochre clay, hoka hey, red ochre clay, well

Our prayers ignite and cast out into the shire,
And the song of our struggle, came straight from the fire, it goes:

Holy holy grandmother we sing,
Wash us clean of our pain and suffering
Give us strength for a new beginning
In my deepest thanks I sing

It’ll wash away, it will wash away – lift ’em up


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm your biggest fan, I'll follow you until you love me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

She said "I'll throw myself away,
They're just photos after all"

I can't make you hang around.
I can't wash you off my skin.
Outside the frame, is what we're leaving out
You won't remember anyway

I can go with the flow
But don't say it doesn't matter anymore
I can go with the flow
Do you believe it in your head?

It's so safe to play along
Little soldiers in a row
Falling in and out of love
With something sweet to throw away.

But I want something good to die for
To make it beautiful to live.
I want a new mistake, lose is more than hesitate.
Do you believe it in your head?

I can go with the flow
But don't say it doesn't matter anymore
I can go with the flow
Do you believe it in your head?


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

The sun used to shine
where did it go
I used to feel fine
Now I don't know


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

12 80808 air raid I slang the math raider nation black cab psychic radio also known as only channel in our mobile lab I got that priceless touch won't cost you a ****ing thing biter appear instantly got pigs to feed you see my pimp she's pissed at me aye doe bite that aye doe aye doe aye doe bite that acquire this link it's a ringer cop my steeze make yours much fresher or whatever flock of pigeons come I got crumbs biters bob and slum aye doe bite that aye doe aye doe aye doe bite that feeds the gank move biters eat the gank move **** with me I keep my street the same pave these potholes see no rain lately I seen rain fall close range ain't no thing too clean don't bang besides can't trust a man with cream as white as hundred clean cocaine I'm custom like you like biters in my sights I got that priceless touch aye doe bite that aye doe aye doe aye doe bite that feeds the gank move biters eat the gank move **** with me I hardly notice them I toss all bums generous portion of my goat but I keep the bones aye doe bite that aye doe aye doe aye doe bite that mastered by me magnified my laughter fed back through your swine your forehead tat my hazmat tag serpent coil egg and flag aye doe bite that aye doe aye doe aye doe bite that twins sat rows all identical not seen as a threat or so we've been told I hold the key I blame the key made me defame the mold aye doe bite that aye doe aye doe aye doe bite that feeds the gank move biters eat the gank move **** with me


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Come on if you dare
Don't be afraid to care
If everyone was different
There'd be nothing left to change

Nothing left
Nothing left
Nothing left
Nothing left to change

Put your thoughts into a bag
If it becomes a drag
Throw it up into the air
Or give it away

Give it away
Give it away
Give it away
Give it away

So come on if you dare
Don't be afraid to care
If everyone was different
There'd be nothing left to change


----------



## taspay (Jul 26, 2017)

Instead of saying fake hellos
Oh I'd rather be alone
I don't wanna waste time
This too shall pass
Like always
I'll be stronger once again

Jessica - Summer Storm


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

When did I lose my sense of purpose?
Can I regain what's lost inside?
Why do I feel like I deserve this?
Why does my pain look like my pride?

In my fear and flaws
I let myself down again
All because I run
'til the silence splits me open
I run
Til it puts me underground
'Til I have no breath
And no roads left but one


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I was gone with the self of the day, gone
With the self of the day, gone
With the self of the day, gone
Gone, gone, gone
I was gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on the verge of everything
Been lookin' to be surrendering so honestly
Tiptoe to the edge of my destiny
Free fall backwards, great mystery
Speakin' to me, the pain of the youth
The confusion of the people and their struggle for truth
Yeah, regroup and renew
Time to regroup, renew the ambition of a nation
Zombies treadin' on decaying foundation
Wasting, creating hostility among us
Turning our back on our mother
We're turning our back on our mother

These people are relentless, senseless, violent and racist
Providing installation in my day-to-day, endless
Positivity can definitely be contagious
Persuasive, cause I'm speaking my truth
I got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, picking fresh fruits
Got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, whoa
Cause I live in a land of abundance
Where the rain off my roof is sacred and precious
And now we get to work and be found riding horses
And normally with the courage that we like to front
Bringin' it back to the land when there was food to hunt
And yeah, when there was food for her
And yeah, oh

I'm learning the language of the planet
We inhabit and stab it with
The chemicals that we practice
And I've had it with habits, it's tragic
This trajectory course that we're on
Separated from the dirt, from ourselves, from the song
Every robot sings, with his hand to his heart:
"I will kill for God, and I will hit my mark
And I will stand, like a fool, for three cause of the treason"
Nobody's bombing me, but other countries are weeping
Choppin' the mountains in half
Can't you hear the earth screamin'?
Whoaoh, can't you hear the Earth screamin'?
Oh
Blood oil for dinner, better have an appetite, yeah
Cause we rape, pillage and plunder
So you can heat your house tonight


----------



## nal112 (Aug 21, 2017)

There is freedom within, there is freedom without
Try to catch the deluge in a paper cup
There's a battle ahead, many battles are lost
But you'll never see the end of the road
While you're traveling with me

Don't Dream It's Over - Crowded House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

This is a last dance
My last chance.. to get it right
At first glance
You might think my life looks nice
But if you look a little closer
I walk on thin ice
Im 1 slip from death
12 steps from paradise
Im young America
Riddled with defects of charater
A reject
Caught in a web of mass hysteria
I pray for the world to change
I seen my friends killed in pain
1 fixed from the end
1 drink from sane Im stained
Lost with my brain broke
A second from smoked out
Still living the great hope
Sh*t if ya gonna save me save me now
Im an escape artist with no escape I need a way out
My life is way out
The same old played out
Stuck on the same rout
So Im taking a leap of faith
Hoping I win this race
Hoping this time I'm bleased and dont miss
Cause I know
An God knows
I really worked hard for this

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

Now when i get away from trouble
I go looking for more
Taking 2 steps back from the bridge to the shore
Trying to hustle muscle sore from doing the Devil's chore's
Running from my problems
Never getting to the core
Been running round in circles
Down dead end roads
I dont know where Im going
But I act like I know
Borrowing money to pay back what I owe
My heads a 3 ring circus
Im a 1 man show

Another tattooed freak
I was born in a jar
I was breed to be a sick confused loser rockstar
So whose the puppet master?
I went from county jail to an over night disaster
Living fast an getting faster
Now mumma's on the front pouch sippin on some wine
While Daddy's in the office an hes chopping up some lines
My sisters in the backyard smoking northen green
My brothers in the basement cooking meth amphetamines

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

These thoughts, collective
Im trying to alter my perspective
I'm coming to a halt
But to stop is my objective
Time is running out
My luck is running thin
I've struggled too long not to win or die trying
I see the clock ticking buying time time is flying
I smile at defeat still inside Im crying
Look into the sky asking why I cant live a simple life
Its a lie to try an say the grass isnt greener on the other side
A poor excuse for Heavens set
Cause I cant climb the fench no matter how hard I try
Im wrapped in bared wire wondering whose on my side
Rusty knives in back
Theres no where left for me to hid
Im wrapped up in sins so Im in for a ride
I'd commit suicide but I dont wanna die
Im sick of getting high
An Im sick of these games
There's not enough drugs to take
To take away the pain


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Today you were far away
and I didn't ask you why
What could I say
I was far away
You just walked away
and I just watched you
What could I say

How close am I to losing you

Tonight you just close your eyes
and I just watch you
slip away

How close am I to losing you

Hey, are you awake
Yeah I'm right here
Well can I ask you about today

How close am I to losing you
How close am I to losing


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Door bells say goodbye to the last train
Over the river they all go again
Out into leafy nowhere hope someone's waiting out there for them
Cabbie has his mind on a fare to the sun
He works nights but it's not much fun
Picks up the london yo-yos
All on their own down soho
Take me home

Other people wouldn't like to hear you
If you said that these are the best days of their lives
Other people turn around and laugh at you
If you said that these are the best days of our lives

Trellick tower's been calling
I know she'll leave me in the morning

In hotel cells listening to dull tones
Remote controls and cable moans
In his drink he's been talking
Gets disconnected sleepwalking back home

Other people wouldn't like to hear you
If you said that these are the best days of our lives
Other people turn around and laugh at you
If you said that these are the best days of our lives, of our lives

Other people wouldn't like to hear you
If you said that these are the best days of our lives
Other people turn around and laugh at you
If you said that these are the best days of our lives
Other people break into a cold sweat
If you said that these are the best days of their lives
And other people turn around and laugh at you
If you said that these are the best days of our lives, of our lives


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Ba't sila'y nagiinumang masaya, bakit sa lupa magulo
Pag sila'y nagtatawanang malakas, tinatawanan lang tayo
Di kaya isang tropa lang sila: ang Demonyo, San Pedro, at ang Diyos
Tinatawanan lang ni Hudas (2x)
Ako't ikaw, tayong lahat_

Why is it that they're drinking happily, when it's chaotic on earth
When they're laughing loudly, they're just laughing at us
What if they're just one gang: the Devil, Saint Peter, and the Lord
Judas is just laughing (2x)
Me and you, all of us

//I suck at translations


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

And so laughs the calendar
They domesticated and nailed up
Like a hung haunted beast held boast in his time 
Taxidermed for a mankind to pet
And so laughs the calendar 

So you dip your scarves in iron
These are troubled times and so


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Let's all go play Nagasaki
What a lovely way to die
The final show where we all go
So no one has to say goodbye

Lets all go and meet our maker
Won't matter whose side you're on
We're so afraid, I prayed and prayed
When God told me to love the bomb


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

But I see a lighthouse in the distance calling my name
But I can't get there 'til I go through all of this pain
There's a glimmer of hope like an exhale of smoke in the sky
And sometimes you drain out all the **** that used to feel right


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities 

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak
Pacha Mama spinning firelight
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot
All up on my sh*t in the morning commute
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that sh*t will never serve me
Bless other men investigate your mystery

Little spider weaves a wispy web
And stumbling through the woods it catches to my head
She crawls behind my ear and whispers secrets
Dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Yeah, dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Form on the trail I watch you head up mauka
I turn makai and whisper, “thank you sister”
Edge of the west where water touches land
You are the east with folded maps in hand
Time to increase my frequency!
Hands of light and bodies talking
Gimme some of that wild fox medicine
But, keep me here in this wild present tense
Fully supported on new lovers chest
Dawning adventures sparkle get some rest

So, tap me out and tap me into you
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

baby don't let me down, 
got a lot going on right now, 
and I need you to hold me

when it gets cold and im feeling kinda lonely
im hoping that you're gonna put a cover on me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll always be your home
When you think you've got nowhere to go
Can't breathe the storm alone
You and I can
You and I can

Baby I'm growing old
You will always have my hand to hold
Lift you when its hard to stand
You and I can
You and I can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My friends don't walk, they run
Skinny dip in rabbit holes for fun
Popping, popping balloons with guns, getting high off helium
We paint white roses red,
Each shade from a different person's head
This dream, dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are

Where is my prescription?
Doctor, doctor please listen
My brain is scattered
You can be Alice,
I'll be the mad hatter.

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm Luke Skywalking on these haters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

You wear nothing but you wear it so well.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

We're off to button moon, We'll follow Mr Spoon
Button moon, button moon
We've been to button moon, we've followed Mr Spoon
Button moon, button moon
Be back soon


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

All i know shoulda been coulda been mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't fly
But I, I keep finding myself soaring high above this
I have nothing left but I keep on pouring
Out like I am endless
Impossible, Impossible

I don't run too fast but I'm looking back
And miles and miles have passed
I can barely breathe but I'm
Singing out like this is nothing to me
Impossible, Impossible

Every morning I see another miracle
I can't believe, I'm living the impossible
We are the sign and we are the wonder
Another day of living the impossible
Impossible, Impossible


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

In the motions and the things that you say
It all will fall, fall right into place
As fruit drops, flesh it sags
Everything will fall right into place
When we die some sink and some lay
But at least I don't see you float away


----------



## Junebug1215 (Sep 4, 2017)

You keep your heart above your head and you eyes wide open
So this world can't find a way to leave you cold
And know you're not the only ship out on the ocean
Save your strength for things that you can change
Forgive the ones you can't
You gotta let 'em go


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got your letter today
And I miss you all so much, here
I can't wait to see you all
And I'm counting the days, dear
I still believe that there's gold
At the end of the world
And I'll come home
To Illinois
On the day after tomorrow

It is so hard
And it's cold here
And I'm tired of taking orders
And I miss old Rockford town
Up by the Wisconsin border
But I miss you won't believe
Shoveling snow and raking leaves
And my plane will touch tomorrow
On the day after tomorrow

I close my eyes
Every night
And I dream that I can hold you
They fill us full of lies
Everyone buys
About what it means to be a soldier
I still don't know how I'm supposed to feel
About all the blood that's been spilled
Look out on the street
Get me back home
On the day after tomorrow

You can't deny
The other side
Don't want to die
Any more than we do
What I'm trying to say,
Is don't they pray
To the same God that we do?
Tell me, how does God choose?
Whose prayers does he refuse?
Who turns the wheel?
And who throws the dice
On the day after tomorrow?

Mmmmmmm...
I'm not fighting
For justice
I am not fighting
For freedom
I am fighting
For my life
And another day
In the world here
I just do what I've been told
You're just the gravel on the road
And the one's that are lucky
One's come home
On the day after tomorrow

And the summer
It too will fade
And with it comes the winter's frost, dear
And I know we too are made
Of all the things that we have lost here
I'll be twenty-one today
I've been saving all my pay
And my plane will touch down
On the day after tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Find your teachers in the voice of the forests
unplug you cant ignore this
wisdom of the voiceless
Remedies are bountiful and surround us
from the garden to the farthest
prayers made of star dust

Find your healing in the music that calls you
the voice that enthralls you
what do you belong to
Eyes out there's the setting of the sun
give thanks to each and everyone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

In time or so I'm told
I'm just another soul for sale... oh, well
The page is out of print
We are not permanent
We're temporary, temporary
Same old story


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

You know it's Nick Crompton and my collar stay poppin'
Yes, I can rap and no, I am not from Compton
England is my city
And if it weren't for Team 10, then the US would be ****ty
I'll pass it to Chance 'cause you know he stay litty


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm lying on the sofa and the radio is blaring
And I'm scanning through the stations as the boys declare their feelings
But it doesn't feel like feelings
It feels like they're pretending
It's like they just want blowjobs
And they know these songs will get them


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I walked into a hospital 
where none was sick and none was well, 
when at night the nurses left 
I could not walk at all. 

Morning came and then came noon, 
dinner time a scalpel blade 
lay beside my silver spoon. 

Some girls wander by mistake 
into the mess that scalpels make. 
Are you the teachers of my heart? 
We teach old hearts to break. 

One morning I woke up alone, 
the hospital and the nurses gone. 
Have I carved enough my Lord? 
Child, you are a bone. 

I ate and ate and ate, 
no I did not miss a plate, well 
How much do these suppers cost? 
We'll take it out in hate. 

I spent my hatred everyplace, 
on every work on every face, 
someone gave me wishes 
and I wished for an embrace. 

Several girls embraced me, then 
I was embraced by men, 
Is my passion perfect? 
No, do it once again. 

I was handsome I was strong, 
I knew the words of every song. 
Did my singing please you? 
No, the words you sang were wrong.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm armed to the teeth
Like a ****ing animal
I ruin everything
I get my bony hands on

And here we go, now
Over the bridge of sighs
We will get a cross like Christ, crucified
It's like a birth but it is in reverse
Never gets better, always gets worse

I'll gnaw at anything
New England is mine, and
It owes me a living

Step one
Step two
Step three
Step four, we fall through the floor
Fall through the floor
Fall through the floor

One, Two, **** you!

I want to feel like I feel when I'm asleep


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

She took the Hippocratic oath
She took my manhood in her throat
She knows the Heimlich she won't choke
Not Daphne.

She dropped her drawers and sat on me
While watching Grey's Anatomy
And checked my prostate gland for free
Did Daphne.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ghosts in the park
Appear just after dark
Killers, children ...
But no-one has a harp
They look like tourists
It makes me want to laugh

Under floorboards
It's hard to fly a kite
Underwater
My cigarette won't light
Standing in the shade
I'm getting frostbite

Strange as I seem
I'm getting stranger by the minute
Look in my dreams
They're getting stranger by the minute

When I'm drowning
You drag me up to you
Rings in the water
My only residue
But you're just fiction
And I'm a twisted boy

---

He said that he would go his own way
wrapped up my leg and down my spine
He said that he would be the fairest
Drenched in blood and turpentine

---

Inside the vehicle the cold is extreme
Smoke in my throat kicks me out of my dream
I try to relax but its warmer outside
I fail to connect, it's a tragic divide
This has become a full time career
To die young would take only 21 years
Gun down a school or blow up a car
The media circus will make you a star
Dark matter flowing out on to a tape
Is only as loud as the silence it breaks
Most things decay in a matter of days
The product is sold the memory fades

---

M'aidez, throw aways, some things here have got to stay
A string of pearls, the strangest girl is happy with the western world
Painless Chinese burns, ties me down with daisy chains
Diamonds on her tongue and pleasure cuts and teasing

---

And they're running us down into battle
Melting the hearts and breaking the hopes of men
And the stars and stripes we lay under
Call back the bullets they fire that bear our names

They'll sell you the shortcuts of thinking
To borrow the cause they need you to claim to
And they'll keep all the chips on your shoulders
Objection and conscience
stays the purest truth

---

Her innocence above me
Today is dead she's around my head
Between my history between my headphones
This is her home forever her home

But i can't be her brother
To empower her to become her
Trawl through this forgiveness
My memory's so empathy low

This attitude beneath her
It's evident it denies us
Proves herself to be closer
But not me forever not me

This sickness avoids all cure
Imperfection my downfall
Learn myself through symptoms
My memory's so
Empathy low

---

Nothing left, just ember
Only we remember
A bottle not for sharin’
Poison for a fairy

---

The paradox of our minds
Too much to believe, too much to deny
You fool me again to quiet my pride
But I’m a human, I come with knives

---

Do you remember your coming down
Forced to take sides?
Your taunted charm and your broken smile
Touched me unexpectedly

So long
So long you've waited in line
Desire is a gift in life
So long
So long you've left and arrived
It's time for you to stay a while

If you chose life
You know what the fear is like if...
You welcome addiction
This is your kingdom

Your fight for power
For memories, answers and signs
Will bring you through the dark to light
Clear and redefined

---

Here in the ghost region
All alone upon the shore
This changing line between land and sea
Between a cease-fire and a war

---

As the bell tower blocks the summer light
All the seeds in our garden fight
To break and blossom, all to be adored
And look, your skirt is torn
And there's blood on our sheets
As comes the long arm of the law
Fist tight, banging on the door
And knocking me down on its way in

As I pass out into a dream
Of whooping cranes and wooden beams
Great white wings beating
In an attic, in a house, in the dead of night
Singing

Oh, my Augustine, Augustine
Oh, is this forever, ever?
Oh, oh
Sweet Augustine, Augustine
What does this mean for us?

---

Walk tall beneath these trees, boy
You monolith, not scarred by fallout
Us wolves were right behind you
And Lucifer will never find you, oh no

The moon, let it guide you
When Selene comes, we'll all know how to fight
Dear Fenrir, my savior
Come and eat the ones, we know who taste the best

I know just where you've been, boy
I've watched you by the stream
And don't be afraid of the dark
'Cos the darkness is simply a womb for the lonely

Swallow your pride
And walk with us through the trees and hills
Oh yes, your English eyes, they are turning red

---

I am the tragedy
And the heroine
I am lost And I am rescuing

The storm is come
And I am following

My name is Tristan
And I am alive

Forever young
I come from God knows where
'Cos now I'm here
Without a hope or care

I am trouble
And I am troubled too

My name is Tristan
And I am alive

Sorrow by name
And sorrow by nature
Working for joy
On overtime

Stuck on a line
Of misadventure
I fear no crime

I am the victim
And the murderer
You speak of love
But I've never heard of her

I am ****ed
And I am ****ing too

My name is Tristan
And I am alive

---


We writhed under a red light
Voodoo smile
Siamese twins
A girl at the window looks at me for an hour
Then everything falls apart
Broken inside me
It falls apart

The walls and the ceiling move in time
Push a blade into my hands
Slowly up the stairs
And into the room
Is it always like this?

Dancing in my pocket
Worms eat my skin
She glows and grows
With arms outstretched
Her legs around me


---

Sharp and open
Leave me alone
And sleeping less every night
As the days become heavier and weighted
Waiting
In the cold light
A noise
A scream tears my clothes as the figurines tighten
With spiders inside them
And dust on the lips of a vision of hell
I laughed in the mirror for the first time in a year

A hundred other words blind me with your purity
Like an old painted doll in the throes of dance
I think about tomorrow
Please let me sleep
As I slip down the window
Freshly squashed fly
You mean nothing

---

Give me your eyes
That I might see the blind man kissing my hands
The sun is humming
My head turns to dust as he plays on his knees
As he plays on his knees

And the sky
And the impossible
Explode
Held for one moment I remember a song
An impression of sound
Then everything is gone
Forever

A strange day



^ I always thought that sounded like a Dali painting.


---

A hand in my mouth
A life spills into the flowers
We all look so perfect
As we all fall down
In an electric glare
The old man cracks with age
She found his last picture
In the ashes of the fire
An image of the queen
Echoes round the sweating bed
Sour yellow sounds inside my head
In books
And films
And in life
And in heaven
The sound of slaughter
As your body turns

But it's too late
But it's too late

One more day like today and I'll kill you
A desire for flesh
And real blood
I'll watch you drown in the shower
Pushing my life through your open eyes

I must fight this sickness
Find a cure
I must fight this sickness

----

I still wave at the dots on the shore
And I still beat my head against the wall
I still rage and wage my little war
I'm a shade and easy to ignore

I woke up and I had a big idea
To buy a new soul at the start of every year
I paid up and it cost me pretty dear
Here's a hymn to those that disappear

---

Scintilla falling behind 
Did you arrive at the place that you came from?
A cultivator of dread 
The paranoia took root in your cold heart 

Neurotic up with the dawn 
Prescription pills to ignore, the map is useless 
If you would dare to dissolve 
You'd get the thing that you craved for so long now

---

Run through forests on a hot Summer day
Trying to break down walls of numbing pain

Give me the freedom to destroy
Give me radioactive toy

Taste the water from a stream of running death
Eat the apple and cough a dying breath

Feel the sun burning through your black skin
Pour me into a hole, inform my next of kin

Run through graveyards on a dusty Winter day
Spit the dirt out and try to say...

---


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The butterfly sailed on the breeze
Past a field of barbed wire trees
Where golden dragons chased around
Pampered poppies on the ground
Two silver trout sat way on high
And watched a royal samurai
Plant two black orchids in a box
And strap it to a laughing fox
A minstrel bought a crooked spoon
He gave it to a blue baboon
Who filled it full of virgin snow
And watched it in the afterglow

I threw five clocks down on my bed
The chimes danced out on golden threads
And turned to footprints on my wall
Sequined tears began to fall

---

I’m not living
I’m just killing time
Your tiny hands
Your crazy kitten smile

And true love waits
In haunted attics
And true love lives
On lollipops and crisps

---

Step out the front door like a ghost
into the fog where no one notices
the contrast of white on white.
And in between the moon and you
the angels get a better view
of the crumbling difference between wrong and right.
I walk in the air between the rain
through myself and back again
Where? I don't know
Maria says she's dying
through the door I hear her crying
Why? I don't know

Round here we always stand up straight
Round here something radiates

Maria came from Nashville with a suitcase in her hand
she said she'd like to meet a boy who looks like Elvis
and she walks along the edge of where the ocean meets the land
just like she's walking on a wire in the circus
she parks her car outside of my house
and takes her clothes off
says she's close to understanding Jesus
and she knows she's more than just a little misunderstood
she has trouble acting normal when she's nervous

Round here she's always on my mind
Round here hey man got lots of time
Round here we're never sent to bed early
And nobody makes us wait
Round here we stay up very, very, very, very late


She says, "It's only in my head."
She says, "Shh I know it's only in my head."
But the girl on car in the parking lot
says, "Man you should try to take a shot.
can't you see my walls are crumbling?"
Then she looks up at the building
and says she's thinking of jumping
She says she's tired of life
she must be tired of something


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"Dear Prudence"*

Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?
Dear Prudence, greet the brand new day
The sun is up, the sky is blue
It's beautiful and so are you
Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?

Dear Prudence, open up your eyes
Dear Prudence, see the sunny skies
The wind is low, the birds will sing
That you are part of everything
Dear Prudence, won't you open up your eyes?

Look around round
Look around round round
Look around

Dear Prudence, let me see you smile
Dear Prudence, like a little child
The clouds will be a daisy chain
So let me see you smile again
Dear Prudence, won't you let me see you smile?

Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?
Dear Prudence, greet the brand new day
The sun is up, the sky is blue
It's beautiful and so are you
Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?


----------



## babybluu (Sep 6, 2017)

"Carry on my wayward son
For there'll be peace when you are done 
Lay your weary head to rest 
Don't you cry no more" - Kansas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I look inside myself and see my heart is black 
I see my red door, I must have it painted black 
Maybe then I'll fade away and not have to face the facts 
It's not easy facing up when your whole world is black


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

If I ever leave this world alive
I'll take on all the sadness
That I left behind
If I ever leave this world alive
The madness that you feel will soon subside
So in a word don't shed a tear
I'll be here when it all gets weird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am changing my name
I am burning my past
I'm laying yesterday to rest at last
I am owning these actions
then setting them aflame
I'm not sorry for who I am
or who you wanted me to be

I am skywriting this survival
I am sending this survival in a bottle to the stars
here now - hear this now
I am not sorry for being here now
hear now
I am not sorry cuz I've made it here now
hear now
there's no apologizing for being here now
hear now
be not sorry because you are here now

plant your feet in the ground
then take a stand
we're all human beings while we're falling down
bent over backwards to grab your hand
we are all human beings while we are hitting the ground

existence should be enough
existence could have been enough
existence should have been enough
existence should be enough for love
existence should be enough to be loved


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I softly kiss your neck, and slowly whisper
You breathe in 'cause it feels cold where my lips were
T-shirt for a pillow, music up real low, creeping through the window
I can feel the bass line in the bed liner, and your heart on mine,
Tryin' to jump up out of your chest.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaceman, oh spaceman!
Come rescue me from this!
Calling all aliens!
Come rescue me!

I see your face on television, almost every day
In magazines and on the big screen
Close yet far away

Remember that night at my window
When I waved at you?
I must have been only five, or so,
But I never forgot you.

I wonder why you choose those others
And you never come to call on me.
When I'm the one who's waiting for you
I really need you - please pick me!


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

[Intro: Jake Paul (Bart Baker)]
Ya
Y'all can't handle this
Little Jakey and the Mickey mouse squad bout' to shut it down baby
Team 10
Bunch of social media rejects
They assigned to take the paychecks

[Verse 1: Jake Paul (Bart Baker) and *Team 10*]
I'm Logan's kid bro with the Disney Channel flow
By that I mean my rap skills suck that's obvious tho
I made a song so goddamn bad it's Friday status
It makes all Jacob's music
Sound like Grammy winning hits
Yea we're like a semen stew
Can't get whiter than us dude
This is Team 10 bi*ch we the zero talent crew!
Who are all these no name kids?
Nobody has a clue
What do any of you do?
*Leach off your Logan fame!*
I'm so famous rich and cool
Hey man why are we called Team 10
It stands for my IQ
His lyrics prove that's true!
Since I'm poppin on Youtube
I'll make crappy music too
With horrible flows and rhymes
Kit Kat's got more bars than I do
Couldn't think of a name
Creative like Logang
So just added ER
After Paul
*Wow that's lame!*
Mentally I am eight
Maturity no way
I'm Mickey's *****boy slave
This song just gave you AIDS!

[Chorus: Bart Baker and Team 10]
None of us can flow
Talent? Not here yo
Without my big bro
My sub count would be zero!

[Verse 2: Nick Crompton (Jake Nunes)]
You know it's Nick Crompton
And my mom's Mary Poppins
No I can't rap, and yes I do not fit in
England is my city yes, I really am that dumb
I think England is a city
My jacket and pants guarantee I get no *****!

[Verse 3: Chance Sutton (Tanner Kimberley)]
Two months ago I wasn't potty trained
But now I got some fame
From riding Jake's nuts without him I'm washed up
In 24 months I'll be mopping floors up like
Damn dude I shoulda stayed in school!
When they ask me what I do I'm 100 percent stumped
The sad truth in 10 years I'll be in AA
With all of my Team 10 mates
This song's a crime we should all be locked up
Jake you gotta
Stop grabbing your Disney nuts!

[Verse 4: Martinez Twins ( Kirill and Filipp Revega)]
Hold on (x5)
Can we switch the language?
We about to hit it
(In Spanish translated to English)
Yes! Now we can talk sh*t
About Jake and his song and he will not know
We did not want to do this
But Jake forced us
And he's taking all our money!
Someone please save us we beg you
This music blows and Jake is a douche
He's like our Donald
He burned both our visas
And now we're stuck
In Team 10 please kill us both!

[Chorus: Bart Baker and Team 10]
None of us can flow
Talent? Not here yo
Without my big bro
My sub count would be zero!

[Verse 5: Tessa Brooks (Alex Farnham)]
Yo it's Tessa Brooks
Blah blah blah I'm Tessa Brooks
I rap bout Panera
Blah blah blah I'm Tessa Brooks
Wait hold on guys guess what?
My name is Tessa
Something smells bad
It's coming from Jake's butt?

[Verse 6: Jake Paul (Bart Baker)]
It's coming from my butt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

*Garbage - The Trick Is To Keep Breathing*

She's not the kind of girl 
Who likes to tell the world 
About the way she feels about herself 
She takes a little time in making up her mind 
She doesn't want to fight against the tide

And lately, I'm not the only one 
I say never trust anyone 
Always the one who has to drag her down 
Maybe you'll get what you want this time around

Can't bear to face the truth 
So sick he cannot move 
And when it hurts, he takes it out on you

And lately, I'm not the only one 
I say never trust anyone 
Always the one who has to drag her down 
Maybe you'll get what you want this time around 
The trick is to keep breathing

She knows the human heart 
And how to read the stars 
Now everything is about to fall apart 
I won't be the one who's going to let you down 
Maybe you'll get what you want this time around 
The trick is to keep breathing


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sit yourself down
Take off your pants, don't you know this is a party
Sit yourself down
Why do you think we brought all these people, miss brandy

Ooh, isn't it nice
When you find your heart's made out of ice


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Life is sad,
Life is a bust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a house on my block
That's abandoned and cold
Folks moved out of it a
Long time ago
And they took all their things
And they never came back
Looks like it's haunted
With the windows all cracked
And everyone call it
The house, the house where
Nobody lives

Once it held laughter
Once it held dreams
Did they throw it away
Did they know what it means
Did someone's heart break
Or did someone do somebody wrong?

Well the paint was all cracked
It was peeled off of the wood
Papers were stacked on the porch
Where I stood
And the weeds had grown up
Just as high as the door
There were birds in the chimney
And an old chest of drawers
Looks like no one will ever
Come back to the
House were nobody lives

So if you find someone
Someone to have, someone to hold
Don't trade it for silver
Don't trade it for gold
I have all of life's treasures
And they are fine and they are good
They remind me that houses
Are just made of wood
What makes a house grand
Ain't the roof or the doors
If there's love in a house
It's a palace for sure
Without love...
It ain't nothin but a house
A house where nobody lives
Without love it ain't nothin
But a house, a house where
Nobody lives.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hold me now

.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Grab a seat
Thanks I’m Dave very nice to meet
Dave, what it do? You can call me Dogg
Let me just check your sheet
No problem, sir, let me just say
I’m a big fan of the **** that y’all make
I can’t lie, I been thinking about this all day
All good, there’s a reason that we called, Dave
let me start with your background
Where you come from?
Sure, I was undergrad down there in Richmond
Before that
Oh, you talking bout my hometown?, yeah

I was born out of Philly grew up in a little silly old town called Cheltenham
It was in the suburbs, upper-middle wealth around
So real **** you ain’t never had to struggle for much
I wouldn’t say it like that, we just had a different kind of trap


----------



## lemily (Sep 30, 2017)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom, please tell me what to do,
I'm so disappointed in you
You said those words that made me cry,
And you always wondered why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, please hurry home to me,
I waited up so patiently
You sit down and you start to cry,
But you never ask me why
Why I sing my lullaby

Was it my fault they lead you in the wrong direction?
Was it my fault they didn't show you any affection?
I show you when I start to cry
Still you always wonder why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, why love me if you're cold
You'll just get bitter then grow old
Ask me when I start to weep
Then I'll tell you in my sleep
Why I sing my lullaby


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If you could read my mind love
What a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie
About a ghost from a wishing well
In a castle dark or a fortress strong
With chains upon my feet
You know that ghost is me
And I will never be set free
As long as I'm a ghost you can't see

If I could read your mind love
What a tale your thoughts could tell
Just like a paperback novel
The kind the drugstore sells
When you reach the part where the heartaches come
The hero would be me
Heroes often fail
And you won't read that book again
Because the ending's just to hard to take
I walk away like a movie star
Who gets burned in a three way script
Enter number two, a movie queen
To play the scene of bringing all the good things out in me
But for now love let's be real
I never thought I could act this way
And I've got to say that I just don't get it
I don't know where we went wrong
But the feeling's gone and I just can't get it back

If you could read my mind love
What a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie about a ghost from a wishing well
In a castle dark or a fortress strong
With chains upon my feet
The story always ends
And if you read between the lines
You'll know that I'm just trying to understand
The feelings that you left

I never thought I could feel this way
And I've got to say that I just don't get it
I don't know where we went wrong
But the feeling's gone
And I just can't get it back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So this didn't go well
i fell 
oh well
i'm on gonna brush off the dirt 
and put on a new skirt

shake it up 
break it down
spread some love
and all around
chase the rush shoot the breeze
feel the bullets in my knees

i wanna fall like the waterfall falls
leap like superman can over super tall walls
soar like an eagle
roar like a lion
never give up 
never stop trying


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

All my life I been considered as the worst
Lyin' to my mother, even stealin' out her purse
Crime after crime, from drugs to extortion
I know my mother wished she got a ****ing abortion
She don't even love me like she did when I was younger
Suckin' on her chest just to stop my ****in' hunger
I wonder if I died, would tears come to her eyes
Forgive me for my disrespect, forgive me for my lies
My baby mother's eight months, her little sister's two
Who's to blame for both of them, (naw *****, not you)
I swear to God I want to just slit my wrists and end this bull****
Throw the Magnum to my head, threaten to pull ****
And squeeze, until the bed's completely red
I'm glad I'm dead, a worthless ****in' buddah head
The stress is building up, I can't
I can't believe suicide's on my ****ing mind, I wanna leave
I swear to God I feel like death is ****ing calling me
Naw you wouldn't understand


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Somewhere in my mouth there will always be the taste of you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up look around and
then scale back down too

See I believe in a revolution, I believe it is a hell,
I believe in it, take care of it daily daily on demand because...
I am a blacksmith of metal and words and a sheep that pitch black too,
and in this life spun short in the span of things I believe there's a bit more that we ought to be trying
Cause 500 hundred years ago, when these trees were more dense,
and the colors pristine, so the chaos made sense.
There was no knowing of loss of a mountain,
the whole mountain that I call home and these same hills roll on and on,
without mention of vanish or where fools belong and these same mountains that go to peace
long before the noose, and now that soon is really gone, now that too is nearly gone
so tell me what have we done as a civilization to destroy in our own wake that
metaphorical hand that feeds us we are trashing our own birthday cake
and I consider myself a skeptic but I'm optimist in soul and we are all getting force fed,
we are led around like the bull and he is huge and rageful and somehow subdued and hauled by those thick rings

so don't you too shut out the filthy, nasty, sticky truth of things
So here we go, get the f*** out your car, walk, it's good for you stop consuming blindly,
get by on what you do have and then scale that down too


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Bye bye love
Bye bye happiness
Hello loneliness


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

When the tears fall away 
And there's no conversation 
There's nothing left to break 
That's not already broken 
You're staring into space 
And every inch of silence 
Been standing here for days, and days 

Said it all 
Nothing to say at all 
Nothing to say that matters 
Haven't we heard enough? 

Said it all 
Nothing to say at all 
Nothing to say that matters 
Doesn't matter any more 

In the sudden light of day 
The weight of expectation 
Hurt begins to fade 
As you find a new direction 
Been talking here for days and days and days 

Said it all 
Nothing to say at all 
Nothing to say that matters 
Doesn't matter any more 

All of the miles of words we've spoken 
All of the lines that got away 
Didn't we take the time to say them all? 

All of the miles of words we've spoken 
All of the lines that got away 
Didn't we take the time to say them all? 

Said it all 
Nothing to say at all 
Nothing to say that matters 
Haven't we heard enough? 

Said it all 
Nothing to say at all 
Nothing to say that matters 
Haven't we said it all?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Blood in alphabet soup/


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Men men men men, manly men men men!

Men men men men, manly men men men!

Men men men men, manly men, oo hoo hoo, hoo hoo, oo.

Men men men men, manly men men men!

Men men men men, manly men men men!

Men...


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

"My bank went broke and my well ran dry.
It was almost enough to contemplate suicide.
I turned on the gas, but I soon realized
I hadn't settled my bill so they cut off my supply."

from "Life Goes On" with The Kinks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is an old and funny poem
I accidentally overheard
It keeps the little children playing
And bigger children spread the word
My memory is bad
So I always tend to forget how it goes but

Life is my creation, is my best friend
Imagination is my defense
And I'll keep walking when skies are gray
Whatever happens was meant that way

You're no better or no worse than the others
We are all the same
And life is just a moment
You might as well enjoy this day
It's time to start believing
Everything you want is on it's way and

Life is my creation


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Here are the lyrics to a chant I may(it was for a specific hand game).

Wash the dishes, 
Eat the dishes, 
Don't eat the dishes, 
Go to the hospital,
Get surgery, die from surgery, 
The end!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the bottom of the sea is cruel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Face to face
My lovely foe
Mouth to mouth
Raining heaven's blows
Hand on heart
Tic tac toe
Under the stars
Naked as we flow

Cheek to cheek
The bitter sweet
Commit your crime in your deadly time 
It's too divine
I want to bend
I want this bliss 
But something says I must resist 

Another life
Another time
We're Siamese twins writhing intertwined
Face to face
No telling lies
The masks they slide to reveal a new disguise 

You never can win
It's the state I'm in
This danger thrills and my conflict kills
They say follow your heart
Follow it through
But how can you
When it's split in two? 

And you'll never know
You'll never know 

One more kiss
Before we die
Face to face
And dream of flying
Who are you?
Who am I?
Wind in wings
Two angels falling

To die like this
With a last kiss
It's falsehood's flame
It's a crying shame
Face to face
The passions breathe
I hate to stay but then I hate to leave 

And you'll never know
You'll never know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
And you are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought I'd something more to say


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"Atlantis"*

The continent of Atlantis was an island
Which lay before the great flood
In the area we now call the Atlantic Ocean.
So great an area of land,
That from her western shores
Those beautiful sailors journeyed
To the South and the North Americas with ease,
In their ships with painted sails.
To the East Africa was a neighbour, 
Across a short strait of sea miles. 
The great Egyptian age is

But a remnant of The Atlantian culture.
The antediluvian kings colonised the world
All the Gods who play in the mythological dramas
In all legends from all lands were from far Atlantis.

Knowing her fate,
Atlantis sent out ships to all corners of the Earth.
On board were the Twelve:

The poet, the physician, The farmer, the scientist,
The magician and the other so-called Gods of our legends.
Though Gods they were -
And as the elders of our time choose to remain blind 
Let us rejoice 
And let us sing 
And dance and ring in the new Hail Atlantis!

Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be,
Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be,
Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be.
Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be,
Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be.
My antediluvian baby, oh yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah,
I wanna see you some day
My antediluvian baby, oh yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah,
My antediluvian baby, 
My antediluvian baby, I love you, girl,
Girl, I wanna see you some day. 
My antediluvian baby, oh yeah
I wanna see you some day, oh My antediluvian baby.
My antediluvian baby, I wanna see you
My antediluvian baby, gotta tell me where she gone
I wanna see you some day Wake up, wake up, wake up, wake up,
oh yeah Oh club club, down down, yeah
My antediluvian baby, oh yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm So Ronery
I'm so ronery
So ronery
So ronery and sadry arone

There's no one
Just me onry
Sitting on my rittle throne
I work very hard and make up great prans
But nobody ristens, no one understands
Seems that no one takes me serirousry

And so I'm ronery
A little ronery
Poor rittre me

There's nobody
I can rerate to
Feer rike a bird in a cage
It's kinda sihry
But not rearry
Because it's fihring my body with rage

I work rearry hard to stay nice and fit
But none of the women seem to give a ****
When I rure the world maybe they'rr notice me
But untir then I'rr just be ronery
Rittre ronery, poor rittre me
I'm so ronery
I'm so ronery


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
two can be as bad as one
it's the loneliest number since the number one

No is the saddest experience you'll ever know
yes it's the saddest experience you'll ever know
because one is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
one is the loneliest number that you'll ever know

It's just no good anymore since you went away
now I spend my time
just making rhymes of yesterday

Because one is the loneliest number
that you'll ever do
one is the loneliest number
that you'll ever know

One is the loneliest number
one is the loneliest number
one is the loneliest number
that you'll ever do
one is the loneliest number
much, much worse than two

One is the number divided by two
One...........

One is the loneliest number


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sa libu-libong pagkakataon na tayo'y nagkasama
Iilang ulit palang kitang nakitang masaya
Naiinis akong isipin na ginaganyan ka nya
Siguro ay hindi niya lang alam ang iyong
Tunay na halaga

_During the countless times we've been together
I've only seen you happy a few times
I'm angry thinking that you're treated that way
Maybe he just doesn't know your
True worth_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You were a vampire, and now I am nothing at all.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

if my life were a movie
there would be a sunset
and the camera would pan away
but the sky is just a little sister
tagging along behind the buildings
trying to imitate their gray
the little boys are breaking bottles
against the sidewalk
the big boys, too
the girls are hanging out at the candy store
pumping quarters into the phone
'cause they don't want to go home

and i think,
what if no one's watching
what it when we're dead, we are just dead
what if it's just us down here
what if god ain't looking down
what if he's looking up instead

if my life were a movie
i would light a cigarette
and the smoke would curl around my face
everything i do would be interesting
i'd play the good guy
in every scene
but i always feel i have to
take a stand
and there's always someone on hand
to hate me for standing there
i always feel i have to open my mouth
and every time i do
i offend someone
somewhere

but what
what if no one's watching
what if when we're dead, we are just dead
what if there's no time to lose
what if there's things we gotta do
things that need to be said


----------



## Pastille (Oct 19, 2017)

At the time of my confession
In the hour of my deepest need
When the pool of tears beneath my feet
Flood every new born sea

There's a dying voice within me
Reaching out somewhere
Toiling in the dangers 
And the morals of despair

I hear the ancient footsteps
Like the motion of the sea
Sometimes I turn, there's someone there
Other times its only me. 

Every grain of sand.... Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Full moon on an endless night
I can feel the change
Clouds roar lightning strikes
Time to break the chains

Can't believe what you see
Something tells you come to me
I touch my lips to your breast
My teeth pierce your flesh

Vampyre love - vampyre love
King of darkness
Prince of the night
vampyre love

Ruby tears like rain
Flowing down your back
I hold you in my arms
Your vision fade to black

For everlasting love
Our souls have become
I've given you all of this
And seal it with a kiss

Vampyre love - vampyre love
King of darkness
Pince of the night
Vampyre love

Vampyre love - vampyre love
King of darkness
Pince of the night
Vampyre love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You took the blue out of the sky
My whole life changed when you said goodbye
And I keep cryin'...cryin' 

Oooh baby, oooh baby I wish I never saw the sunshine
I wish I never saw the sunshine
And if I never saw the sunshine baby
Then maybe...I wouldn't mind the rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It may look like I'm surrounded but I'm surrounded by you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities
Wake the dreams into realities

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak 
Pacha Mama spinning firelight 
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot 
All up on my S*** in the morning commute. 
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes 
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon 
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children 
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing
Yeah, you’re the guru now so visualize leaving.

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready!
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that **** will never serve me!
Bless other men investigate your mystery

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been in this town so long that back in the city
I've been taken for lost and gone
And unknown for a long long time

Fell in love years ago
With an innocent girl
From the Spanish and Indian home
Home of the heroes and villains

Once at night Catillian squared the fight
And she was right in the rain of the bullets that eventually brought her down
But she's still dancing in the night
Unafraid of what a dude'll do in a town full of heroes and villains​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Can i suggest you:
Get ****ed
while you lie about child-molesting gropes
and parkbench flashers and pervert creeps
and anal virginity and polaroid snaps
and verbal abuse and bathroom rapes
i don't know how well you can:
Remember your own pointless glue-sniffing adolescence
that fumbling floppy sex
in between ****
those pathetic fistfights
all those pathetic petty thefts
and this and that and this and that and this and that
and every other ****ing adidas-clichéd cringe

can i suggest you:
Pose
while you take another frantic glance at your shopwindow reflection
ensuring the stinking lie is maintained
because that's the difference between you
yes, that's the difference between you
yes, that's the difference between you
you'll let a leering scumbag beerdrinking rat
raise your nostrils for a close-up smell
of fingertip nicotine and animal fat
and force an open dead mouth
lap up ounces of semichem sweat
so can you feel that:
Would be a truly truly disgusting thing?

And that's the difference between me
i'll open the package
i'll watch the show
i'll enjoy perfectly well-made art
i'll get in line behind stupidity
i'll let you lie through your teeth
i'll make you feel special
i'll not pick out the mistakes in public
i'll just put it down to passion
and feigned memory lapse

what did you want to be when you grow up?
Certainly not raped
that's the difference between you
a drunk? A drug addict
a motherly protector of the young?
Another bed-staining ****?
A child molestor that needs to be told?
Or just a craven lust-driven artist
channelling confusion and fear
into a sickly limp repetitive craft
yes, that's the difference between you
you'll act late and surprised
you say you loved sex?
You'll love being hated for the act
the filthier the abuse and the desperate underage details
the fatter the payback
so rather than just listen
be altered by what's been said

that's the difference between me
i'll show you emotional truth
i'll show you the ****ing source
i'll show you yet another ****ing liar
and this is for the you
i'll show you that something that makes you:
Feel different
feel special
i'll give you:
Thoughts
images
sounds
i'll give the you something
even more interesting than the last one
and i'll tell you why it's the best one yet
and then you can look back on it all
and say:
This is the best thing that ever happened to me
and see:
Why you never became a dancer﻿


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Ξημέρωμα σε βρήκα 
αλλά μόνον στη μαύρη μοίρα μπήκα 
ξημερωμα σε γυρευα, σε γύρευα, σε βρήκα 
μα δε με νοιαζει τι 

μα τωρα θα την πιασουμε 
θα σε παρω και θα χασουμε 
Χαρα
Αμάν θα σε βρω


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

A given map, a taken way
Each sign points to
The end of the day

Frontiers laid
Down for life
But still our eyes ache
For a glimpse of the other side

We're learning the
lies of this land
Promises held out
by an empty hand

We will know
Where we are
We could fall
We could go far
Yes, we could go far
We could go far
We could go far
We could go far


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities
Wake the dreams into realities

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak 
Pacha Mama spinning firelight 
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot 
All up on my S*** in the morning commute. 
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes 
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon 
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children 
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing
Yeah, you’re the guru now so visualize leaving.

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready!
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that **** will never serve me!
Bless other men investigate your mystery

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Whispering like children at heart
Watching the planets of night
Catching illusions and drafts
Counting the planets at dark

I’ll walk those islands for you
I’ll climb those mountains for you
I’ll reach new countries for you
Conquer new memories for you
Astounding discovery
Feel the change
What’s gonna be?
Oh beautiful discovery
It was there, I couldn’t see… Could not see

I sailed those oceans for you
I crossed new frontiers for you
I touched new faces for you
Asking new questions for you

Gazing at stars in the night
Smiling at changes in time
Talking til morning gets tired
Wading through shadows and lights
Astounding discovery
Feel the change
What’s gonna be?
Oh beautiful discovery
It was there, I couldn’t see


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to be so sure
I used to be so certain
Now it's gone
Always needing more
Bleating out excuses
I have none, no

Cast reflections on the water
Now that the deed is done
We'll wait
And watch the ripples fade away
Hearts are breaking
Someone's daughter
Joins with someone's son
It goes on and on again
On and on again
We watch the ripples run

I used to be so sure
I used to be so certain
How could I be so wrong?
Always needing more
At last the chains are breaking
Watch me now
Watch me run

Over fields and past the houses
Like a bullet from the gun
Watch the figure fade away
Hearts are breaking
Someone's daughter
Joins with someone's son
All alone again, all alone again
Watch the ripples run

Over fields and past the houses
Watch the rabbit run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

"As I lay here lying on my bed, sweet voices come into my head
Oh, what it is?, I want to know
Please won't you tell me its got to go
There's a feeling that's inside me, telling me to get away
But I'm so tired of living, I might as well end today."

Iron Maiden - Another life


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Racing from my head forever
Staring wildly as in like a feather 
Blowing gently through an open window
Maybe we could play a part and not know we played it

They're hanging like the hours
That move with hidden powers
Take me to a silken shadow
Maybe we could play a part and not know we played it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time flies and I can’t keep up
All the years I have to sweep up
Late at night I’m in my bed and in my head
And all the feelings start to creep up

Remember how we used to dress up
You’re beautiful until you’re messed up
Take a picture cause I think we’re losing light
This is how we say goodbye
it’s how we say goodnight

Banging my head against a wall of sound
Wall like a love it brings me to the ground
We surf the crowd, oh we will not go down
I don’t want to drown if you’re not drowning with me

Late December when we’re waking
There’s an unfamiliar aching
By the way you held my hand, held my heart
I didn’t notice it was breaking
This is how you say goodbye
It’s how you say good night


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

For my falls from grace
There are no excuses
Sadder eyes, whiter lies
There's a weakness where the truth is
Don't lose forgiveness
Don't lose forgiveness
Sometimes I need that
More than I need love

Perfect human forms
With perfect hearts and minds
But we're full of pollutants
Don't lose forgiveness
Don't lose forgiveness
Sometimes we need that
More than we need love


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm broke and feelin kinda thirsty.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I want
I can't have
What I want is to know what I want

I need
You can't give
What I need is to know what I need

What can I do
Without a frame of reference?
What can I do
Without a thing to hold on to?
What can I do
When nothing is familiar?

What can I do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daylight lives like a burden for me
So I escape the sennit strewn about the street
Beyond the ruins of my ancestry
Far past the pages of my disbelief
I rose from my moat, like a ghost from a grave
Sunken in the salty eyes of the wanderin' displaced
I was headed through the mists across the golden gate
All of my rebellions fall into the fog of fate

So long my misery
I don't need you, you've only caused me grief
Forgive me if I fall asleep
I haven't slept in centuries


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

'The time has come,' he said
With talk of cabbages and kings
He died in bed
And though he seemed unsure
The walrus in him knew the place
And asked no more
Tall sister shakes her head
No need to hear the voice
In tones of measured lead
And waiting by the door
The next in line will close his eyes and hang his head
He won't wait

As the reel of age unwinds
Upon the floor the perfect frames
Are hard to find
Editing the sense from senseless
All forces too intense
Are fossilized in white
Seen through a looking-glass
Some madmen know the truth
While fools won't dare to ask
'The time has come,' he said
With talk of cabbages and kings
He died in bed and asked no more

While sunk in memories
He kept no promises to mend his broken ways
No last ditch piety
To send him honestly into some empty space
My hand against the sky
With fingers spread, another tree
Though half as wise
Seen through a looking-glass
Some madmen know the truth
While fools won't dare to ask what times will come


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something I've been wanting to say to you.
Are you sitting down?
Pretty soon, there will be a day,
when I won't be around.

I'm not trying to scare you
or play with your sympathy.
Just want to remind you
that life is a symphony.

Everyday, live it like it's your last one.
Ever kiss, kiss it like it's your first love.
If i had one wish; then I would wish
that you would live today like
Everyday, Everyday is your last one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a good home but I left
I had a good home but I left, right, left
That big f***ing bomb made me deaf, deaf
A Humvee mechanic put his Kevlar on wrong
I guarantee you’ll meet up with a suicide bomb
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Big f***ing ditches in the middle of the road
You pay a hundred dollars just for fillin’ in the hole
Listen to the general every goddamn word
How many ways can you polish up a turd
Left, right, left, left, right
Left, right
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

How is it that the only ones responsible for making this mess
Got their sorry asses stapled to a goddamn desk
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Left, right, left

What did you do before the war?
I was a chef, I was a chef
What was your name?
It was Geoff, Geoff
I lost my buddy and I wept, wept
I come down from the meth
So I slept, slept
I had a good home but I left, left
Pantsed at the wind for a joke
I pranced right in with the dope
Glanced at her shin she said nope
Left, right, left

Nimrod Bodfish have you any wool
Get me another body bag the body bag’s full
My face was scorched, scorched
I miss my home I miss my porch, porch
Left, right, left

Can I go home in March? March
My stanch was a chin full of soap
That rancid dinner with the pope
Left, right, left

Kelly Presutto got his thumbs blown off
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Boom went his head away
And boom went Valerie
What the hell was it that the president said?
Give him a beautiful parade instead
Left, right, left

When I was over here I never got to vote
I left my arm in my coat
My mom she died and never wrote
We sat by the fire and ate a goat
Just before he died he had a toke
Now I’m home and I’m blind
And I’m broke
What is next


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*"She's Gone"*

I've been gone a long long time - waiting for you
I din't want to see you go, oh, no, no
And now it's hurting so much, what can I do?
I wanted you to be my wife

The days are passing slowly, since you've gone
Your memories are all I have, yes I have
I sit here waiting but you'll never show
Without you I can't carry on, ooh my baby

You said you'd always love me, all of my life
And then you said your last goodbye, yeah, goodbye
Why the sudden change, why all the lies?
I should have seen it in your eyes

The endless hours of heartache, waiting for you
My summer love has turned to rain, all the pain
The silent emptiness of one sided love
My life means nothing now you're gone, ooh my baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw you this morning,
You were moving so fast.
Can't seem to loosen my grip,
On the past.
And I miss you so much,
There's no one in sight.
And we're still making love,
In my secret life.

I smile when I'm angry.
I cheat and I lie.
I do what I have to do,
To get by.
But I know what is wrong,
And I know what is right.
And I'd die for the truth,
In my secret life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't have to go out
Lookin' for trouble
Trouble will find you it's a matter of time
That's when you're gonna need someone behind you
A true friend isn't easy to find
You're gonna find out
You're gonna find out
You're gonna find out who your true friends are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And I will serve as a reminder
If you jump you will not fall
Go on and spread those wings of reason
We are water after all

And if you call on me
I'll come running like a coyote
Cause we're pillars indeed
A lighthouse when you're out to sea
A beacon when direction's all I need
A compass if you know what I mean
Drunk on that nectar of all that you are to me

You can trust me in my instincts
'Cause they are like that of a bird
I am loyal, I will feed you
And sing you songs you never heard
Who wants to wear the hat this morning
I reckon neither of us cares
Cause there is more to life than leading
And I would follow you I swear


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lagi na lang umuulan
Parang walang katapusan
Tulad ng paghihirap ko ngayon
Parang walang humpay


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

in the days when you were hopelessly poor 
I just liked you more…


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't you disrespect me, woman
I'm an animal with teeth
And a scorpion don't have teeth

Whenever you misdirect me, mama
You're misdirecting a person
You wouldn't wanna misdirect

Save my back
Leave me, darling
I'm no woman
I'm no woman
I am a man

Check me out
See me beg
Nothing left but my scorpion legs

[Unintelligible]


----------



## Cheezy (Dec 20, 2017)

He think he grown and he know it
He think he grown and he show it
Fatherless child, motherless child
He think he grown and he know it
He think he grown and he show it
You separate bars from man to man from bars

[Verse 1]
Damn, Mikey
Why you never talk to no one in school?
Why you be actin' so rude?
You ain't got no friends at all with you
You walk home but I never see nobody walk with you
Or talk to you
Girls try to talk to you, it's like you cold inside
You keep on walkin' on a *****
Kinda cold inside
You don't even trust your friends
'cause you never had a friend
'cause your mother left you when you was 10
Life full of sin
Walk to the store with the fiends
Conversate with the bums
Got no goals in your life
You ok with the slums
He been broke since he was young
He can't envision no peace
His daddy smokin' the pipe
His mama stuck in the streets
Fatherless child

[Chorus]
He think he grown and he know it
He think he grown and he show it
He need a meal to feed his mother****in' self, homie
I know, fatherless child
I know, motherless child
I know, fatherless child
I know, motherless child

[Verse 2]
Wake up cookin' ****in' breakfast
Iron his own clothes
Cook his own ****in' dope
He don't trust hoes
He too scared to be a daddy
He don't trust hoes
What you expect, his mama left
He don't trust hoes
My daddy left when I was 14, I was fatherless
Nearly 14 up in the deep, real retarded ****
I sleep and eat on Garfield, I was fatherless
Kinda can't tell me nothin' [?]
My ***** Titus lost his mama
Been sellin' dope since he was 9
He say his Aunty his mommy and mad at his daddy
Can't nobody make him go to school
So he don't go, he ratchet
He say **** the world
He get money he have to
Motherless child

[Chorus]
He think he grown and he know it
He think he grown and he show it
He need a meal to feed his mother****in' self, homie
I know, fatherless child
I know, motherless child
I know, fatherless child
I know, motherless child

[Verse 3]
Free all my *****s in prison
Who need to be back with they children and siblings
So they can have less fatherless children runnin' this Earth
My *****s come from the dirt
The mud is downgrade
He got no mama and no daddy
So **** it he found Satan
Fatherless child
Lookin' for love he lost patience
Got a pistol and went crazy
Wishin' he was Wayne **** so he could call Baby
This a fatherless child in a fatherless situation
He never had a father and I want a rapper to replace him

[Chorus]
He think he grown and he know it
He think he grown and he show it
He need a meal, he feed his mother****in' self, homie
I know, fatherless child
I know, motherless child
I know, fatherless child
I know, motherless child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is my home, it's where I belong
From the clouds in the sky to the roots an' stones
I see the sun in the sky, make me feel so high
I see the full moon shine, make me feel so fine
Her river my blood,
Her rock my bone
Her earth my muscle
Her heart my soul
Her children my children, their freedom my goal
I'll be fighting fighting fighting fighting fighting for them all!

I'm a warrior!
Earth warrior!
True-born pagan yeah!
I'm a warrior,
Nature soldier fighting for the earth


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

A winter's day
In a deep and dark December
I am alone
Gazing from my window
To the streets below
On a freshly fallen, silent shroud of snow
I am a rock
I am an island

I've built walls
A fortress, steep and mighty
That none may penetrate
I have no need of friendship
Friendship causes pain.
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain.
I am a rock
I am an island

Don't talk of love
Well, I've heard the words before
It's sleeping in my memory
And I won't disturb the slumber
Of feelings that have died
If I never loved, I never would have cried
I am a rock
I am an island

I have my books
And my poetry to protect me
I am shielded in my armor
Hiding in my room
Safe within my womb
I touch no one and no one touches me
I am a rock
I am an island

And a rock feels no pain
And an island never cries


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Again
It seems we meet
In the spaces in between
We always say "It won't be long"
But something's always wrong​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

All the leaves are brown and the sky is gray
I've been for a walk on a winter's day
I'd be safe and warm if I was in L.A.
California dreamin' on such a winter's day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could Someone Please Explain
The Lifeless And Mundane
World I've Built Around Me

Some By Design
Most By Default
Each Piece Has Its Place
And Each Place With A Face

But They're All So Very Ordinary

And Each Day That Passes
She Tightens Her Leash
And They Sharpen Their Teeth
While I Sit On My Hands
And Do All That I Can
To Hold Back Their Advances

And Then One Day It Will Be
When The World Says To Me
Thanks For Your Trouble
Now Gather Your Rubble
Your Handfuls Of Memories
Of Love And Of Joy

And Your Truckloads Of Misery
Your Self Hating Toys
And Get Out Of The Way
For The Next Poor Fool To See
All The Joy This Life Will Fail To Show Him

Then Miraculously He Broke Free
Of The Grinding Routine
He Sailed To Tahiti And Found His True Love
And He Trampled My Ashes

With No Need For Sunglasses
He Turned To The Bright Shining Sun
I'm Free
No Chain No Shackles No Pain
I'm Free
No Hate And No Fear
No Misery Here

I Didn't Want To Go Out Anyway
I'd Rather Stay Home Any Day
Time Moves Now And Then And Back Again
You Are The Dream That I Will Never Realize

And Then He Screamed At Me
If Only You Had Bled A Little More
You Too Could Be Breathing Just Like Me
Everyone Wants To Be Someone
Why Not You?

And Then He Waved At Me As I Withdrew
I Can Honestly Say
This World Is Gonna Miss You

As I Realize The World Outside
Has Quietly Passed Me By
I Think To Myself
That Should Have Been Mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

But every time you hurt me, the less that I cry
And every time you leave me, the quicker these tears dry
And every time you walk out, the less I love you
Baby, we don't stand a chance, it's sad but it's true


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So this didn't go well
i fell 
oh well
i'm on gonna brush off the dirt 
and put on a new skirt

shake it up 
break it down
spread some love
and all around
chase the rush shoot the breeze
feel the bullets in my knees

i wanna fall like the waterfall falls
leap like superman can over super tall walls
soar like an eagle
roar like a lion
never give up 
never stop trying


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

And say for me, say it to me
And I'll leave this life behind me
Say it if it's worth saving me
(Hurry, I'm falling)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

May you find solace in the gentle arms of sleep
Despite the wolves outside your door
In time you will see them all as harmless
And their idle threats easy to ignore

And if ever fate should choose to smite you
Stand your ground, never walk away
Please don't ever let the world defeat you
Don't get buried in its decay

As you drift into the gauzy realm of dreams
May you take comfort in the thought that you are safe
For it only takes a fraction of a second
For all of this to change

Return to me
When slumber's fog has lifted
Return to me
Stronger than before

As you sink beneath the soothing streams of time
May you be thankful that you had another day
For there comes a time when each of us will enter
A sleep from which we will never wake

And if ever fate should choose to smite you
Stand your ground, never walk away
Please don't ever let the world defeat you
Don't get buried in its decay

Close your eyes now, if only for a moment
For it's time you get some rest
The wolves are gone and nothing here can harm you
Let go of your fragile consciousness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Take me away
I know I could use the rest
I wanna clear up this mess
I need a few days, with my good sense
I need a few good days
Benjamin, where did you go?
When you were falling from my tree
I was not scared
I thought you'd meet me back up there
It never dawned on me, you were home free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can’t seem to go anywhere
I lost my job, I cut my hair
I’m still the same

I can’t seem to do anything
That doesn’t cause me suffering
That’s just my pain

So Help me! Help me!
Help me! Help me!

Everybody laughs at me
I fall asleep in class you see
I’ve no interest

I haven’t got the time of day
To say the things I need to say
I’m so suppressed

So Help me! Help me!
Help me! Help me!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm so ronery.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

indecision clouds my vision


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the f***ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_And now I speak to you, are you in there?
You have her face and her eyes
But you are not her_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't fly
But I, I keep finding myself soaring high above this
I have nothing left but I keep on pouring
Out like I am endless
Impossible, (whoa) Impossible!

I don't run too fast but I'm looking back
And miles and miles have passed
I can barely breathe but I'm
Singing out like this is nothing to me
Impossible, whoa! Impossible!

Every morning I see another miracle
I can't believe, I'm living the impossible
We are the sign and we are the wonder
Another day of living the impossible
Impossible, (whoa) Impossible!

I choose to be alive
Especially because the odds say I should die
I wrestle death again I know more of
His moves now and I won't give in
Impossible, whoa! Impossible!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

girl, i think my butt gettin' big

!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind are the many 
proud are the few 
you can see the bombs bursting 
feel the heat 
but what can you do 

It's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous tides 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon 

So many kings 
with their thrones up on high 
a stones throw from the masses 
who continue to cry 
it's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous times 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

up all night
sleep all day


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

_If I wasn't here tomorrow would anybody care
If my time was up I'd wanna know
You were happy I was there

If I wasn't here tomorrow would anyone lose sleep
If I wasn't hard and hollow
Then maybe you would miss me_


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Little yellow spider laughing at the snow
Well maybe that spider knows something that I don't know
Coz I'm goddamn cold

Little white monkey staring at the sand
Maybe that monkey figured out something I couldn't understand
Who knows

Well I came upon a dancing crab and I stopped to watch it shake, I said,
'Dance for me just one more time before ya hibernate,
and ya come out a crab cake'

And hey there little snapping turtle, snapping at a shell
Oh there's mysteries inside I know
But what they are I just can't tell for sure

And hey there little baby crow, you're looking kind of mean
I think I oughta split before ya start letting off your spleen
For sure

And hey there little sexy pig, you mated with a man
And now you've got a little kid
With hooves instead of hands

And oh all of the animals, all of the animals

And hey there little mockingbird, they sing about you in songs
'Oh where ya been? Have ya broke a wing?'
I haven't heard ya in so long

And hey there little albatross, swimming in the air
'Aw, hey ya know I can't fly and I
Think we really oughta play fair'

And hey there mister happy squid, you move so psychedelically
You hypnotize with your magic dance all the animals in the sea
For sure

And oh all of the animals, all the animals

And hey there Mr. Morning Sun, what kind of creature are you
I can't stare, but I know you're there
Goddamn, how I wish I knew

And hey there Mrs. Lovely Moon, you're lonely and you're blue
It's kind of strange the way you change
But then again, we all do too


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ask beavis I get nothing butthead - big L


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

I can't feel no remorse, and you don't feel nothing back


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Got the world in my hands
Money on my pocket
Your hateful energy, I duck it

-Me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm smoking way too many Turkish jades
And sipping on Kentucky straight
And when it's empty
I'll drink aftershave in desperation

When I was younger I was just abused
That's why I'm always staring at my shoes
It's funny how the smallest things affect you in big ways
Why do the best things always go so wrong?
It's not enough for them to give your all
A revelation in the shower stall that love is futile

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
I'm like a beast but not as nice

And all the time I wasted on some girls
Just makes me want to wretch
My guys unfurled
The road to hell is paved with golden curls and headaches
I've known the tragedy of former friends
I've seen the desperate means to desperate ends
I'm going to die by liver, lung or chest or by my own hand
I had a relative who killed himself
He made his noose from his karate belt
I think I know how he must have felt
But I'm still breathing

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
Revenge is sweetest served on ice, yeah

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
The phone is off the hook tonight

There's going to be a suicide tonight
You never know, this time it might be mine
There's going to be a suicide tonight
Hopefully, this time it won't be friends of mine
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
A razorblade is bought to bleed some mother****er dry
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
Another girl will stop the heart of just another guy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lagi na lang umuulan
Parang walang katapusan
Tulad ng paghihirap ko ngayon
Parang walang humpay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a girl across the street from me
I buried her son beneath a tree
I don't know why she's mad at me
He was stinking up my garage, you see

I met a cute boy, he liked my smile
We fell in love for a little while
He kissed me on the lips and it tasted sweet
So I chopped him into pieces and cooked his meat

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

I made a dress from a choir girl's skin
I wore it to church, the preacher said I'd sinned
Forgive me Father for my fashion crime
Your skin is so nice I'll use yours next time

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

La la la la la la la...


----------



## it is hard being me (Jun 28, 2014)

From morning to night I stayed out of sight
Didn't recognize I'd become
No more than alive I'd barely survive
In a word...overrun

Won't hear a sound
From my mouth
I've spent too long
On the inside out
My skin is cold 
To the human touch
This bleeding heart's
Not beating much

I murmured a vow of silence and now
I don't even hear when I think aloud
Extinguished by light I turn on the night
Wear its darkness with an empty smile

I'm creeping back to life
My nervous system all awry
I'm wearing the inside out

Look at him now
He's paler somehow
But he's coming round
He's starting to choke
It's been so long since he spoke
Well he can have the words right from my mouth

And with these words I can see
Clear through the clouds that covered me
Just give it time then speak my name
Now we can hear ourselves again

I'm holding out
For the day
When all the clouds
Have blown away
I'm with you now
Can speak your name
Now we can hear
Ourselves again


"Wearing The Inside Out" - PF


----------



## moonchildkayla (Jan 23, 2018)

_
"Color the dusk, deep navy blue
And try to be brave
Cause I'll be right beside you
There's a world so high
Hold out your hands
And you can go anywhere
So reach for the stars
'Cause I'll be waiting up there
And you can finally fly
Cause you'll be lighter than air..."_

*Youtopia - Armin Van Buuren feat. Adam Young.*


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

"We got tired of your charms
And tired of your false alarms
You're just a book that never turns its page"


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

"Make a business for yourself, boy, set some goals make a fat diamond out of dusty coals."*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the f***ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## TheEmotionlessMarcher (Jan 27, 2018)

"A kitchen sink to you is not a kitchen sink to me. OK, friend?" -- twenty one pilots


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

La da da da da
I wanna bury you in the ground
La da da da da
I wanna bury you with my sound

I wanna drink the red from your pretty pink face...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up and find your own way
Or sit down and wait for your turn
Follow you vision blindly
Or just become the vision of someone

Remove the shackles right now
You never really fit into ‘em at all
Or keeping running with that metal
On your feet until you fall

Everything that you say
Becomes the things that you do
Remember what you put out there is building you
Remember everything is everything


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I’ve got this funny feeling that I just can’t shake
The devil in the wires, the data eating up my brain
There’s a flood that’s coming up to my bed
Chaos wins and I can’t get over it

How do I even learn to play the human way?
Smiles without a heart, weird mechanical mistakes
There’s a flood that’s coming up to my bed
Love’s out there but I’m indifferent

Stand up can you keep your head?
Love me like tomorrow we’re dead

Beauty, violence
War is within us
We’ll be silenced
Tomorrow we’re gonna be stardust

No more ego
Nothing to control us
Painless freedom
Tomorrow we’re gonna be stardust

It’s pulling me apart a little piece by piece
Paradox and loss are knocking me off my feet
And there’s a flood that’s coming up to my bed
It’s a lose-lose world and I can’t stomach it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom voices with no words to follow
At the mercy of the cold and hollow
I withdrew into my sanctuary of silence
My defence

In this moment I am just becoming
Liberated from my cell of nothing
No sensation there was only breathing
Overcome oblivion

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

Waves of melodies once forgotten
like a symphony across the ocean
Never knew that they could hear my calling
deep within
crashing in
rushing in
like falling

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

There is no returning to that emptiness,
loneliness
The dream that lives inside of me
won't fade away, it's wide awake

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's the kind of lady that calls everybody baby
Honey, sugar, sweetie, she's always making friends
And she keeps us all locked outside her thick leather skin
She always starts with a smile, it's small and butter yellow
But easier than a handshake, doesn't like her hands touched
She tans alot, gets burnt alot smoking through the cartons
But then gets put out so much, she's considered a bargain
She was born on the fourth of July with her hand on her heart
Loves America, & being patronized, no one ever told her to guard her heart
She was an angel for Halloween once, but never again
And for Christmas ever year she's haunted by demons
They always tell her they love her.

She used to believe in innocence until she lost it
And spent a long summer, riding the trains
She has cats and collectors plates to keep her sane
Watching TV in her favorite chair...both of which are rented
She's alone, and surrounds herself with loners
Her life is a loan, lent out to anyone who will own her
Waiting for the night to sweep her off her feet, while she mops the bathroom floor
Hoping for a winning ticket or a man to treat her right
But they're both a gamble and she's been a loser all her life
And if she had a nickel for every time she's been punched and kicked


She'd put it together with her camel cash, try to buy some happiness
They always tell her they love her, but then they take something from her.

She would always show us her dreams
They were crumpled up like leaves from holding on too tight
Scattered in her shoebox coffin on the cardboard walls covered in butterflies
She's got love in her heart for her babies, and hope in her mind for tomorrow
And blood on her hands that only she sees, holding the last bit of time that's borrowed
But you never know where that heart has been, and we'll never know how hard it's been
I wanna cut open my chest and let her in, but that won’t fix what needs to mend
and she stands there unlit cigarette in hand
filling up that empty hole with anything that’ll pour
insides hanging out like a flare, warning.
there’s beauty in that pain, can you see it?
she’s crashing through life with seat belt hands
one accident away from a miracle
and there’s an honesty there, but I can’t take it all in
she hides the worst of it in the wrinkles
that’s the ache you get when there’s no where else to go.
and she’s got no where else to go, she doesn’t want to go there.
so I promise I’ll go with her.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Everything is grey
His hair, his smoke, his dreams
And now he's so devoid of color
He don't know what it means


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every cell is transforming 
And returning to original concepts to construct 
And then I started to shape shift 
And the animals within me grew tails and talons 
I hitched a ride on the back of a whale 
To the darkest of the ocean and ate off the bottom
And then I traveled dimensions
In the places I rode upon elephants and zebras

Well I dream of my future big time, yeah
What it would be like to always have clean water
And if we left the trees standing
And they filtered the air and we breathed it in deeply
So I traveled across native America
I saw the sickness taking form in all it's small children
Well if I could give to my people, yeah
Well a piece of my peace will be with you always

I never thought I needed medicine
But I was spiritually dyin'
I needed some healin'
So I opened my mouth and took a dose of the music
Then I sat and prayed for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now give me the music


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

'Cause you don't judge me
'Cause if you did, baby, I would judge you too
No, you don't judge me
'Cause you see it from the same point of view

'Cause I got issues
But you got 'em too
So give 'em all to me
And I'll give mine to you
Bask in the glory
Of all our problems
'Cause we got the kind of love
It takes to solve 'em


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up and find your own way
Or sit down and wait for your turn
Follow you vision blindly
Or just become the vision of someone

Remove the shackles right now
You never really fit into ‘em at all
Or keeping running with that metal
On your feet until you fall

Everything that you say
Becomes the things that you do
Remember what you put out there is building you
Remember everything is everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom voices with no words to follow
At the mercy of the cold and hollow
I withdrew into my sanctuary of silence
My defence

In this moment I am just becoming
Liberated from my cell of nothing
No sensation there was only breathing
Overcome oblivion

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

Waves of melodies once forgotten
like a symphony across the ocean
Never knew that they could hear my calling
deep within
crashing in
rushing in
like falling

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

There is no returning to that emptiness,
loneliness
The dream that lives inside of me
won't fade away, it's wide awake

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Di*mo alam dahil sa 'yo
Ako’y 'di makakain
'Di rin makatulog
Buhat ng iyong lokohin
Kung ako’y muling iibig
Sana’y 'di maging katulad mo
Tulad mo na may pusong*


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Well we were born within one hour of each other. 
Our mothers said we could be sister and brother. 
Your name is Deborah. Deborah. It never suited ya. 
Oh they thought that when we grew up we'd get married, never split up. 
We never did it although often I thought of it. 
Oh Deborah do you recall. 
Your house was very small with wood chip on the wall. 
When I came around to call you didn't notice me at all. 
I said let's all meet up in the year 2000. 
Won't it be strange when we're all fully grown. 
Be there at 2 o'clock by the fountain down the road. 
I never knew that you'd get married. 
I would be living down here on my own on that damp and lonely 
Thursday years ago. 
You were the first girl at school to get breasts. 
Martyn said that yours were the best. 
The boys all loved you but I was a mess. 
I had to watch them trying to get you undressed. 
We were friends but that was as far as it went. 
I used to walk you home. 
Sometimes it meant nothing to you cause you were so very popular. 
Ah Deborah do you recall. 
Your house was very small with woodchip on the wall. 
When I came around to call you didn't notice me at all. 
I said let's all meet up in the year 2000. 
Won't it be strange when we're all fully grown. 
Be there at 2 o'clock by the fountain down the road. 
I never knew that you'd get married. 
I would be living down here on my own on that damp and lonely 
Thursday years ago. 
Oh yeah, oh yeah. 
And now you've paid your money and you've taken your choice. 
I know we'll never meet again but I want you to know
Want you to know that I remember every single thing. 
Ah do you recall. 
Your house was very small with wood chip on the wall.
When I came around to call you didn't notice me at all. 
I said let's all meet up in the year 2000. 
Won't it be strange when we're all fully grown. 
Be there at 2 o'clock by the fountain down the road. 
I never knew that you'd get married. 
I would be living down here on my own on that damp and lonely 
Thursday years ago. 
Oh what are you doing Sunday baby. 
Would you like to come and meet me maybe you can even bring your baby. 
Ohhh ooh ooh. Ooh ooh ooh ooh. What are you doing Sunday baby. 
Would you like to come and meet me baby you can even bring your baby. 
Ooh ooh oh. Ooh ooh ooh ooh. Ooh ooh ooh ooh. Oh. 

Disco 2000 by Pulp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I need to spark a bit of inspiration
and the melody feels like it's trapped inside
all I need is a bit of illumination
so the rhythm can no longer run and hide.
When I take a puff from the leaves of the devil
and it carries me on the other side

Fire it up, I like to fire it up
and it feels so right
Fire it up, 'cause when I fire it up
I feel like serenity
I feel like serenity... is mine

When I need a little bit of relaxation
my medicine isn't too hard to find
When I'm looking for a bit rejuvenation
I only partake of the finest kind
And then the mystery begins to unravel
and it helps me break through to the other side

Fire it up, I like to fire it up
and it feels so right
Fire it up, 'cause when I fire it up
I feel like serenity
I feel like serenity... is mine


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Clay pigeons by Blaze Foley

I'm goin' down to the Greyhound station
Gonna get a ticket to ride
Gonna find that lady with two or three kids
And sit down by her side
Ride 'til the sun comes up and down around me
'Bout two or three times
Smokin' cigarettes in the last seat
Tryin' to hide my sorrow from the people I meet
And get along with it all
Go down where the people say "Y'all"
Sing a song with a friend
Change the shape that I'm in
And get back in the game, start playin' again
I'd like to stay
But I might have to go to start over again
Might go back down to Texas
Might go to somewhere that I've never been
And get up in the mornin' and go out at night
And I won't have to go home
Get used to bein' alone
Change the words to this song, start singin' again
I'm tired of runnin' 'round lookin'
For answers to questions that I already know
I could build me a castle of memories
Just to have somewhere to go
Count the days and the nights that it takes
To get back in the saddle again
Feed the pigeons some clay, turn the night into day
Start talkin' again, when I know what to say
I'm goin' down to the Greyhound station
Gonna get a ticket to ride
Gonna find that lady with two or three kids
And sit down by her side
Ride 'til the sun comes up and down around me
'Bout two or three times
Feed the pigeons some clay
Turn the night into day
Start talkin' again when I know what to say


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If I grow, let me grow in You
Wilt the seeds of wanting more
Rippin' pride out by the roots
And if I'm still, let me hear You speak
Not the tone of my transgressions,
But the song of the Redeemed


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Nothing is moving, everything is motionless
It's like the air is trying to hold its breath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

And she said losing love 
Is like a window in your heart 
Everybody sees you're blown apart 
Everybody sees the wind blow.


----------



## MTFHR (Mar 6, 2018)

Can you picture my specific plan to be the man in this wicked land
Under handed hits are planned, scams are plotted over grams of rock
Undercover agents die by the random shots, we all die in the end
So revenge, I swore, I was all about my ends, f*** friends and foes


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Where are we?
What the hell is going on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

I'll tell you one thing
We ain't gonna change much
The sun still rises
Even with the pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up and find your own way
Or sit down and wait for your turn
Follow you vision blindly
Or just become the vision of someone

Remove the shackles right now
You never really fit into ‘em at all
Or keeping running with that metal
On your feet until you fall

Everything that you say
Becomes the things that you do
Remember what you put out there is building you
Remember everything is everything


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Summer in the hills
Those hazy days I do remember
We were running still
Had the whole world at our feet


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

No one really cared for it at all
Not the gravity plan
Early, early in the morning
It pulls all on down my sore feet
I wanna go back to sleep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Slip away 
Your vanity is gone
I'm falling out of place
We all fall down
The pain goes on


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

I watched you crawl into my bed
With curses spilling from your head
You said we're just the walking dead
So I pulled the trigger and we floated off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

she got a big booty so i call her big booty - 2chainz
Revolutionary lyrics!


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Well anyway you cut it
We're just spinning around
Out on the circuits
Over the hollow grounds


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Have you ever seen the sacred eagle?
Flying wild, majestic in an empty sky
See him now, on the Earth tearing your liver out
Tell me why is our price so high?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You see, she was gonna be an actress
And I was gonna learn to fly.
So she took off for the footlights,
And I took off for the sky.

And there she's acting happy
Inside her handsome home.
And me, I'm flyin' in my taxi,
Taking tips and getting stoned.
I go flyin' sooooo hiiiiiiiiigh
When I'm stoned.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wise men say that rushing is violence
and so is your silence
when its rooted in compliance
To stand firm in loving defiance,
make art your alliance
give voice to the fire

Move people to the beat of the wind
Gather yourself and begin
to dance the song until it ends
We are winners, champions of the light
forming in numbers and might
keep the truth close in sight...

Medicine Woman, Medicine Man
walking with grace, I know your face, and I trust your hands


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Are you lost or incomplete?
Do you feel like a puzzle, you can't find your missing piece?
Tell me, how do you feel?
Well, I feel like they're talking in a language I don't speak,
And they're talking it to me.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

This is from
This is from
This is from Matilda


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Who knows what’s right?
The lies keep getting thinner
My age has never made me wise
But I keep pushing on and on and on and on

There’s nothing left to say now oh oh
There’s nothing left to say now oh oh

I’m giving up, giving up he he
Giving up now
I’m giving up, giving up he he
Giving up now


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Asa ta mohunong wa ko kabalo
Ayawg kabalaka sa lain na tao
Kay wa kaila
Sayaw sa nato
Piyong ang mata
Kaning kantaha ikaw gadala
Kaning kantaha ikaw gadala

Lame syang bayhana
Lame syang bayhana
Lame syang bayhana
Lame syang bayhana
Lame syang bayhana
Lame


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You're rarer than a can of dandelion and burdock,
Those other girls are just Postmix lemonade.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lyyli said:


> This is from
> This is from
> This is from Matilda


Love that movie


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

SofaKing said:


> Love that movie


Yeah, the movie is too awesome they made a song about it.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lyyli said:


> Yeah, the movie is too awesome they made a song about it.


I didn't know, lol.


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

"...
Oh comely
All of your friends are all letting you blow
Bristling and ugly
Bursting with fruits falling out from the holes
Of some pretty bright and bubbly
Friend you could need to say comforting things in your ear
But oh comely
There isn't such one friend that you could find
Here standing next to me only my enemy
I'll crush him with everything i own
Say what you want to say hang for your hollow ways
Moving your mouth to pull out all your miracle for me
Your father made fetuses with flesh licking ladies
While you and your mother were asleep in the trailer park
Thunderous sparks from the dark of the stadiums
The music and medicine you needed for comforting
So make all your fat fleshy fingers to moving
And pluck all your silly strings and bend all your notes for me
Soft silly music is meaningful magical
The movements were beautiful all in your ovaries
All of them milking with green fleshy flowers
While powerful pistons were sugary sweet machines
Smelling of semen all under the garden was all you were needing
When you still believed in me
Say what you want to say and hang for your hollow ways
Moving your mouth to pull out all your miracle for me..."

Oh Comlely-Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Euphoria, Euphoria, you come at such a price
Every time I get a hold of you, I know I roll the dice
How far can I go from my pain before it takes my life?
Perhaps in death, Euphoria, you'll be forever mine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Loneliness is not a phase
Field of pain is where I graze
Serenity is far away


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Beastie Boys - Egg Man

I looked out the window and seen his bald head
I ran to the fridge and pulled out an egg
Scoped him with my scopes he had no hair
Launched that shot and he was caught out there
Saw the convertible driving by
Loaded up the slingshot and let one fly
He went for his to find he didn't have one
Put him in check correct with my egg gun
The egg a symbol of life
Go inside your house and bust out your wife
Pulled out the jammy he thought it was a joke
The trigger I pulled his face the yolk
Reached in his pocket took all his cash
Left my man standing with an egg mustache
Suckers they come a dime a dozen
And when I say dozen you know what I'm talking about
Humpty Dumpty was a big fat egg
He was playing the wall and then he broke his leg
Tossed it out the window three minutes hot
Hit the Rastaman he said "bloodclot!"
Which came first, the chicken or the egg?
I egged the chicken then I ate his leg
Riding the trains in between cars
When I pull out the station, you're gonna get yours
Drive by eggings plaguing L.A.
"Yo they just got my little cousin esse"
Sometimes hard boiled sometimes runny
It comes from a chicken not a bunny, dummy
People laugh it's no joke
My name's Yauch and I'm throwing the yolk
Now they got me in a cell but I don't care
It was then that I got caught catching people out there
We all dressed in black we snuck up around the back
We began to attack the eggs did crack on Haze's back
Sam I am down with the program
Green eggs and ham Yosemite Sam
Come Halloween you know I come strapped
I throw it at a sucker K-pap
You made the mistake you judge a man by his race
You go through life with egg on your face
You woke up in the morning with a peculiar feeling
You looked up and saw egg dripping from the ceiling
Families punk rock the businessman
I'll dog anybody with an egg in my hand
Not like the crack that you put in a pipe
But crack on your forehead here's a towel now wipe


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't know who I am
But now I know who I'm not
I'm just a curious speck
That got caught up in orbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We’re a part of something special
It’s a crack in time, a wrinkle

Fallen from the nest, young eagle

I will pull my feathers out, stay humble
Stay humble, stay humble ohhhhohh
Stay humble, stay humble mmmmm, well

Uncle Mana taught us like an elder
Took asunder older brother, he said
‘This is powerful country,
This is powerful country, yeah’

We felt like we were returning,
To our land rebels, and the shepherds in the sea
Takers are taking what the leavers will leave

So, grieve me the black prince cicada,
Such a loud voice for a tiny creature, oh

Teach me to let go of all of my pain,
I do forgive I don’t forget these things
I do forgive I don’t forget these things, so

We burn the ******** for a safe passage way,
Drink of the earth, smoke of the dirt,
And my warpaint was red ochre clay, hoka hey
Red ochre clay, hoka hey, red ochre clay, well

Our prayers ignite and cast out into the shire,
And the song of our struggle, came straight from the fire, it goes:

Holy holy grandmother we sing,
Wash us clean of our pain and suffering
Give us strength for a new beginning
In my deepest thanks I sing

It’ll wash away, it will wash away – lift ’em up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on the verge of everything
Been lookin' to be surrendering so honestly
Tiptoe to the edge of my destiny
Free fall backwards, great mystery
Speakin' to me, the pain of the youth
The confusion of the people and their struggle for truth
Yeah, regroup and renew
Time to regroup, renew the ambition of a nation
Zombies treadin' on decaying foundation
Wasting, creating hostility among us
Turning our back on our mother
We're turning our back on our mother

These people are relentless, senseless, violent and racist
Providing installation in my day-to-day, endless
Positivity can definitely be contagious
Persuasive, cause I'm speaking my truth
I got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, picking fresh fruits
Got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, whoa
Cause I live in a land of abundance
Where the rain off my roof is sacred and precious
And now we get to work and be found riding horses
And normally with the courage that we like to front
Bringin' it back to the land when there was food to hunt
And yeah, when there was food for her
And yeah, oh

I'm learning the language of the planet
We inhabit and stab it with
The chemicals that we practice
And I've had it with habits, it's tragic
This trajectory course that we're on
Separated from the dirt, from ourselves, from the song
Every robot sings, with his hand to his heart:
"I will kill for God, and I will hit my mark
And I will stand, like a fool, for three cause of the treason"
Nobody's bombing me, but other countries are weeping
Choppin' the mountains in half
Can't you hear the earth screamin'?
Whoaoh, can't you hear the Earth screamin'?
Oh
Blood oil for dinner, better have an appetite, yeah
Cause we rape, pillage and plunder
So you can heat your house tonight


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was looking for this thread the other day but couldn't find it... I could only find the 'post some lyrics that describe how you're feeling thread' the search function on this forum really doesn't work well anymore for some reason.

Yeah these are song lyrics. Haven't you heard that one?

OK fine.

I live in the flat next door
And I can hear you **** your girlfriend through the wall
But the only thing we share
Is the slightest nod as we're passing down the stairs

But behind the closed doors
The bees were buzzing
Inciting me to war
You're penitent maybe
But it's really not your fault you fail to see

We who eat the darkness
We who eat the darkness

I take out the trash at night
And on Thursday's I go shopping for supplies
I walk my son to school
And I seem to have the same problems as you

But what you will see
Are the threads of what I want you to believe
And all that you hold dear
Is under threat from someone all too near

We who eat the darkness
We who eat the darkness

Well you lost control
And your kids became confused
Among the powder kegs
With nothing left to lose
So now your chickens
Are coming home to roost

Do you think the fight is real?
Do you feel my teeth are snapping at your heels?
You who tell me how to live
And you feed me with your poison 'til I'm sick

Pretend that we're not here
If you look the other way we disappear
We want you to ignore
The people who eat darkness from next door

We who eat the darkness
We who eat the darkness
We who eat the darkness
We who eat the darkness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I know by now that you'll arrive
By the time I stop waiting


----------



## Luvie (Apr 3, 2018)

*Preng - Soft Velvet*

Its 1 morning, I'm grieving 
I can't do this 
Look in the mirror
Like, who is this?
When does it all end?

Its sunny on forecast 
But raining n storming above me 
I can't think right 
Pop me 1, smoking up all night
Coughing up blunts with my windpipe 
That's with the wind right

Spinning around I got whiplash 
Smoking this blunt then I'm in fast
**** what the rest say
I'm over opinions

They keep me up thinking I hate it
I let the pain always fill with grief

I see the people I don't wanna see in my dreams
I'm actually shaking right now
I'm gonna scream and then let it all out with my fist
Then on this beat cause this beat is like Rivers and Roses
Its the impossible, like magic 
Stripping the knife with my passion 
I'll give it all up if it means I can just ****ing let go
Why am I always a let down?

Lift me up
Lift me up into the clouds
I can't take it anymore
Everyday is the same and it drives me insane 
I'm no Eldorado with nice looking paint 
I'm more like Alfalfa with no ****ing date
N' I don't fake this **** and I know that you know 
Cause I'm so ****ing lame


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

I sing to you
You don't exist
I sing to you though


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Here I lay
Still and breathless
Just like always
Still, I want some more
Mirrors sideways
Who cares what's behind?
Just like always
Still your passenger

Chrome buttons buckles and leather surfaces
These and other lucky witnesses
Now to calm me
This time won't you please
Drive faster

Roll the windows down
This cool night air is curious
Let the whole world look in
Who cares who sees anything?
I'm your passenger
I'm your passenger


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

'Cause I am a sinner
If it's not one thing it's another
Caught up in words
Tangled in lies
But You are a Savior
And You take brokenness aside
And make it beautiful
Beautiful


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

How does it feel to treat me like you do?
When you've laid your hands upon me and told me who you are?
I thought I was mistaken, I thought I heard your words
Tell me how do I feel? Tell me now, how do I feel?
Those who came before me lived through their vocations
From the past until completion, they'll turn away no more
And I still find it so hard to say what I need to say
But I'm quite sure that you'll tell me just how I should feel today

I see a ship in the harbor, I can and shall obey
But if it wasn't for your misfortune, I'd be a heavenly person today
And I thought I was mistaken, and I thought I heard you speak
Tell me, how do I feel? Tell me now, how should I feel?
Now I stand here waiting...

I thought I told you to leave me when I walked down to the beach
Tell me how does it feel, when your heart grows cold


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

We met one day
When I thought I was an alien
I told you to get a costume
And dance with me like an alien
And you did
And you did


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

This is a last dance
My last chance.. to get it right
At first glance
You might think my life looks nice
But if you look a little closer
I walk on thin ice
Im 1 slip from death
12 steps from paradise
Im young America
Riddled with defects of charater
A reject
Caught in a web of mass hysteria
I pray for the world to change
I seen my friends killed in pain
1 fixed from the end
1 drink from sane Im stained
Lost with my brain broke
A second from smoked out
Still living the great hope
Sh*t if ya gonna save me save me now
Im an escape artist with no escape I need a way out
My life is way out
The same old played out
Stuck on the same rout
So Im taking a leap of faith
Hoping I win this race
Hoping this time I'm bleased and dont miss
Cause I know
An God knows
I really worked hard for this

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

Now when i get away from trouble
I go looking for more
Taking 2 steps back from the bridge to the shore
Trying to hustle muscle sore from doing the Devil's chore's
Running from my problems
Never getting to the core
Been running round in circles
Down dead end roads
I dont know where Im going
But I act like I know
Borrowing money to pay back what I owe
My heads a 3 ring circus
Im a 1 man show

Another tattooed freak
I was born in a jar
I was breed to be a sick confused loser rockstar
So whose the puppet master?
I went from county jail to an over night disaster
Living fast an getting faster
Now mumma's on the front pouch sippin on some wine
While Daddy's in the office an hes chopping up some lines
My sisters in the backyard smoking northen green
My brothers in the basement cooking meth amphetamines

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

These thoughts, collective
Im trying to alter my perspective
I'm coming to a halt
But to stop is my objective
Time is running out
My luck is running thin
I've struggled too long not to win or die trying
I see the clock ticking buying time time is flying
I smile at defeat still inside Im crying
Look into the sky asking why I cant live a simple life
Its a lie to try an say the grass isnt greener on the other side
A poor excuse for Heavens set
Cause I cant climb the fench no matter how hard I try
Im wrapped in bared wire wondering whose on my side
Rusty knives in back
Theres no where left for me to hid
Im wrapped up in sins so Im in for a ride
I'd commit suicide but I dont wanna die
Im sick of getting high
An Im sick of these games
There's not enough drugs to take
To take away the pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

F*** It! - Days N Days

She smiled and she said
on days like this
it seems like it never rains

But without the rain we'd starve
I can't escape the fly and the skull
So I'm beginning to lull myself
Into a false security
Cause it's easier to lie to yourself
Than face reality
So bittersweet

So let's pretend
all of the ones we love won't die
Sweep their skeletons off to the side
I'm oh so sorry swear I tried to
See over the wall I've build up
in my head of guilt and f***ups
Maybe I'm just thinkin' much too hard

They say don't take the risk
You're sure to fail
Cause there's no get out of jail free card in life
But what's the worst that could happen
end up in coffin?
Isn't that where we're all headed anyway?
Can't escape the madness
So you might as well embrace it
Can't be worse
than a nine to five cubicle jail cell
Buried under mundane bullsh*t

Life's a game life's a joke
f*** it
Why not go for broke
Trade in all your chips
and learn how to be free
Why abstain why jump in line
We're all living on borrowed time
So do what you like
and we'll like what you do when you do it
And if they don't that's fine
f*** 'em


----------



## Sillystring1212 (Apr 14, 2018)

Yes it's been a long damn time 
Ain't been around 'cause' I work for my money! 
I'd love to stay but I'm really runnin' short on time 
And I hear you've got a new man 
He's like a new-age hippie 
And he's rollin' in the money 
No...I don't really hold a grudge 
It's just hard for me...

I feel like you've already died.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

every day is exactly the same


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Monday - Hot Dog, 
Tuesday - Taco
Wednesday - Hamburgers and Chocolate Milk
Thursday - Sloppy Joes and burritos in a bag
Friday was Pizza Day, the best day of the week
It always came with salad and a side of cold green beans

Hooray for Pizza Day!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hurry and come inside, leave everything behind
'Cause they'll burn you alive and take everything you have
Forget everything you know, it's no use anymore
You'll be safer in here, safer in here

Stay where you're paralyzed and color inside the lines
Don't you dare drift away to some other territory
And follow the ones ahead, the morally impaired
'Cause it's safer this way, safer this way

Why do you waste your precious hours
Standing in line with all the cowards?
Why do you waste your precious hours
Standing in line with all the cowards?

How do you get to where you're going
Hiding away and never knowing?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

You're going nowhere fast.


----------



## ensconce (May 8, 2010)

I tried to get inside your skin
To feel your arms when I move my arms
To move you when I was moved
The illness can be found within
Nothing selfless
Made to protect the air

You kill me with your words
I kill you with my eyes
Love's just two pounding slabs of steel
We die as feeling dies

I'll never feel at home again
With rooms that spark, love's a stain
Holy shelter from the rain
Are we mirrors to each others joys?
Mirrors to each others plights
I die as you die

You kill me with your words
I kill you with my eyes
Love's just two pounding slabs of steel
We die as feeling dies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up and find your own way
Or sit down and wait for your turn
Follow you vision blindly
Or just become the vision of someone

Remove the shackles right now
You never really fit into ‘em at all
Or keeping running with that metal
On your feet until you fall

Everything that you say
Becomes the things that you do
Remember what you put out there is building you
Remember everything is everything


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

You'll get by with a smile
Now it's time to kiss away those tears goodbye~

(Too doo doo doo...)


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

The first and lonely days have come
A sea of state
And a heaven unknown
And i don't like the air that i breathe
It can't escape from me
I don't belong to this world no more to
Better myself why don't you do it again
Why don't you say it again why don't you
Save me again i can't do anything
Not even the rain has such small hands
Another kick my soul can't stand
And i don't like the air that i breathe
And i don't like the air that i breathe
It can't escape from me
I don't belong to this world no more to
Better myself why don't you do it again
Why don't you say it again why don't you
Save me again i can't do anything
When honesty is mine to ride
A gem dissolving shadowslide
Down you better not drown
What are you going to do when the sky
Falls out of this world
I don't belong to this world no more to
Better myself why don't you do it again
Why don't you say it again why don't you
Save me again i can't do anything
I don't belong to this world no more to
Better myself why don't you do it again
Why don't you say it again why don't you
Save me again i can't do anything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities 

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak
Pacha Mama spinning firelight
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot
All up on my sh*t in the morning commute
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that sh*t will never serve me
Bless other men investigate your mystery

Little spider weaves a wispy web
And stumbling through the woods it catches to my head
She crawls behind my ear and whispers secrets
Dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Yeah, dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Form on the trail I watch you head up mauka
I turn makai and whisper, “thank you sister”
Edge of the west where water touches land
You are the east with folded maps in hand
Time to increase my frequency!
Hands of light and bodies talking
Gimme some of that wild fox medicine
But, keep me here in this wild present tense
Fully supported on new lovers chest
Dawning adventures sparkle get some rest

So, tap me out and tap me into you
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

The stars and the charts and the cards make sense
Only when we want them to
When I lie awake staring in to space
I see a different view


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Its ok, its alright,I understand 

Oasis

here's another sunday
morning call
you hear yer head
a bangin' on the door
slip your shoes on and
then out you crawl
into a day that
couldn't give you more
but what for
and in your head do you feel
what your not supposed to feel
and you take what you want
but you don't get it for free
you need more time
because your thoughts and
words won't last forever more
but i'm not sure if it'll
ever work out right
but it's ok it's alright
when your lonely
and you start to hear
the little voices
in your head at night
you will only snip
away the tears
so you can dance
until the morning light
at what price
and in your head do you feel
what your not supposed to feel
and you take what you want
but you won't get it for free
you need more time
cos your thoughts and words
won't last forever more
and i'm not sure if it'll
ever work out right
but it's ok it's alright


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

"So when they continued asking him
He lifted up himself, and said unto them,
'He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.'"

Listen closely, to what I'm about to say
I think I've heard just about enough of your hypocritic ways
Don't try and stop me now
Don't you make a sound
You build yourself up oh so high just to tear me down

I'm so tired of you telling me
How to live and what I should not be
And I'm so tired of you telling me
What to do and what I don't believe
I'm so over you telling me
Why I should hate and only you can see
And I'm so sick of you telling me
That I will burn, I will not be free

This is my song
My red crusade
What will I say?
What will I do?
Maybe it's fear that leads your rage
Maybe you're me and I am you

So go ahead and point your finger
Tell me who to love is it him or her?
When will you see this is who I am?
S-I-N-N-E-R
Natural Born Sinner

I'm not gonna change
So stay out of my way
I don't need you to understand
That I'm already saved
Maybe you should stop, question all your pain
Can you look me in my eyes and say we're not the same?

Did you really think by pushing me
I would become what you want me to be?
And did you really think by hating me
I'd open up, I'd just hand you the key?
I know you're scared and don't understand
This is my life, this is who I am
What I do know is come Judgement Day
I followed love can you say the same?

This is my song
My red crusade
What will I say?
What will I do?
Maybe it's fear that leads your rage
Maybe you're me and I am you

So go ahead and point your finger
Tell me who to love is it him or her?
When will you see this is who I am?
S-I-N-N-E-R
S-I-N-N-E-R

So go ahead and point your finger
I love who I want, whether him or her
When will you see that God made me a...
S-I-N-N-E-R
Natural Born Sinner
SO GO AHEAD AND POINT!
S-I-N-N-E-R
S-I-N-N-E-R
S-I-N-N-E-R
S-I-N-N-E-R
S-I-N-N-E-R
S-I-N-N-E-R
S-I-N-N-E-R
Natural Born Sinner

So go ahead and point your finger
Tell me who to love is it him or her?
When will you see this is who I am?
S-I-N-N-E-R
S-I-N-N-E-R

So go ahead and point your finger
I love who I want, whether him or her
When will you see that God made me a...
S-I-N-N-E-R
Natural Born Sinner


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Who am I? Someone that's afraid to let go
You decide, if you're ever gonna let me know. Suicide, if you ever try to let go

I'm sad and low


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

"...She said she told you she knows me
But the face isn’t right
She asked if I recognized her
And I told her I might..."


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

"Hello Allison, I wanna hold your hand
I haven't been the same man
Since I saw you comin' in
Let's have a toast to the girl in Aisle 10"


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

In the dead of night
Every sound is clear
You can even hear yourself
Talking down the years
All the faces that you've seen
And all the times you didn't read
Between the lines
You misread the signs

The action of a second
Can turn the day
And a seed of darkness
Can lead life to decay
Like chains of conscience
That you can't break out of
You've a reputation
Now you can't shake that off

A past full of shadows
A past full of shadows
A past full of shadows
A past full of shadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My friends don't walk, they run
Skinny dip in rabbit holes for fun
Popping, popping balloons with guns, getting high off helium
We paint white roses red,
Each shade from a different person's head
This dream, dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are

Where is my prescription?
Doctor, doctor please listen
My brain is scattered
You can be Alice,
I'll be the mad hatter.

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I took my sister down to the ocean
But the ocean made me feel stupid
Those words of wisdom I had prepared
All seemed to vanish into thin air
Into the waves I stared

I picked up a seashell
To illustrate my homelessness
But a crab crawled out of it
Making it useless

And all my metaphors fell flat
Down on the rocks where we sat
She asked where are you at?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Snap yo fingers
Do yo step
You can do it by yaself
Let me see you do it


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

This is what the world is for
Making electricity
You can feel it in your mind
Oh you can do it all the time
Plug it in, change the world
You are my electric girl


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A car pulls up, who can it be?
A fresh El Camino rolling kilo G
He rolled down his window and he started to say
It's all about making that G.T.A.


'Cause the boys in the hood are always hard


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

When all is said and done
Tell me how to write this
Tell me how to fight this war
I'll keep marching on
Like a broken robot
Money back guarantee
I'm in your custody
But I'm not a criminal, I can be your next big thing
Look at what I've become
Silly little monster
Should've just held my tongue
I hate the feeling of this weight upon my shoulders
Pushing the pressure down on me
You think you want the best for me, but nothing really matters
If you force it won't come, I guess I'm feeling numb
I guess I'm feeling numb
Sometimes I wish I could fly
Through a secret trap door into another life
Bury my head in the sand
I don't wanna grow up
La la la la la la la


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

It's kill or be killed


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

That's life (that's life), that's what all the people say
You're ridin' high in April, shot down in May
But I know I'm gonna change that tune
When I'm back on top, back on top in June


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I can love it or I can leave it


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tear me apart and boil my bones
I'll not rest 
Till she's lost her throne
My aim is true
My message is clear
It's curtains for you
Elizabeth my dear


----------



## dorayaki (Oct 15, 2017)

dax said:


> I'll start:
> 
> Beastie Boys- So What'cha Want
> 
> ...


Flashing lights in my mind
Going back to the time
Playing games in the street
Kicking balls at my feet
There's a numb in my toes
Standing close to the edge
There's a pile of my clothes
At the end of your bed
As I feel myself fall
Make a joke of it all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Love, love is a verb
Love is a doing word
Fearless on my breath
Gentle impulsion
Shakes me, makes me lighter
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my breath
Night, night of matter
Black flowers blossom
Fearless on my breath
Black flowers blossom
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my

Water is my eye
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Of a confession
Fearless on my breath
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my breath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am changing my name
I am burning my past
I'm laying yesterday to rest at last
I am owning these actions
then setting them aflame
I'm not sorry for who I am
or who you wanted me to be

I am skywriting this survival
I am sending this survival in a bottle to the stars
here now - hear this now
I am not sorry for being here now
hear now
I am not sorry cuz I've made it here now
hear now
there's no apologizing for being here now
hear now
be not sorry because you are here now

plant your feet in the ground
then take a stand
we're all human beings while we're falling down
bent over backwards to grab your hand
we are all human beings while we are hitting the ground

existence should be enough
existence could have been enough
existence should have been enough
existence should be enough for love
existence should be enough to be loved


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Smile for me daddy
(What you looking at)
Let me see ya grill
(Let me see my what)
Ya, ya grill ya, ya, ya grill
(Rob the jewelry store and tell 'em make me a grill)


----------



## urbanshock (May 14, 2018)

pockets they on jump, Luol Deng


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaceman, oh spaceman!
Come rescue me from this!
Calling all aliens!
Come rescue me!

I see your face on television, almost every day
In magazines and on the big screen
Close yet far away

Remember that night at my window
When I waved at you?
I must have been only five, or so,
But I never forgot you.

I wonder why you choose those others
And you never come to call on me.
When I'm the one who's waiting for you
I really need you - please pick me!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a house on my block
That's abandoned and cold
Folks moved out of it a
Long time ago
And they took all their things
And they never came back
Looks like it's haunted
With the windows all cracked
And everyone call it
The house, the house where
Nobody lives

Once it held laughter
Once it held dreams
Did they throw it away
Did they know what it means
Did someone's heart break
Or did someone do somebody wrong?

Well the paint was all cracked
It was peeled off of the wood
Papers were stacked on the porch
Where I stood
And the weeds had grown up
Just as high as the door
There were birds in the chimney
And an old chest of drawers
Looks like no one will ever
Come back to the
House were nobody lives

So if you find someone
Someone to have, someone to hold
Don't trade it for silver
Don't trade it for gold
I have all of life's treasures
And they are fine and they are good
They remind me that houses
Are just made of wood
What makes a house grand
Ain't the roof or the doors
If there's love in a house
It's a palace for sure
Without love...
It ain't nothin but a house
A house where nobody lives
Without love it ain't nothin
But a house, a house where
Nobody lives.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Mama said knock you out


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Hush now baby, baby, dont you cry.
Mother's gonna make all your nightmares come true.
Mother's gonna put all her fears into you.
Mother's gonna keep you right here under her wing.
She wont let you fly, but she might let you sing.
Mama will keep baby cozy and warm.
Ooooh baby ooooh baby oooooh baby,
Of course mama'll help to build the wall.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
never been a better time than this
suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city
that swells with so much hate 
you seem to rise above
and take its place
the heart pumps until it dies
drain the blood, the heart is wise

All my friends are murder
All my bones no marrows in
All these fiends want teenage meat
All my friends are murderers

Away....


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you, I'll say goodbye soon
Though its the end of the world,
Don't blame yourself now
And if its true,
I will surround you and give life to a world
That's our own


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

You fit perfectly to me in the loneliness, melt this curse away
Though I'll never know your name I'll cry for you the same


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Was it me? Was it you?
Questions in a world of blue


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Premise to interlude
Wait til all bones protrude
You're con-vexed, you're convert
There's a stain on your shirt
Semi-sweet, semicide
The remorse you can't hide
Now we molt past our skin
And make room to begin

Symmetry
You must work in symmetry
You must earn their empathy
Symmetry
You must work in symmetry
You must earn their empathy

Down down cities fall down on me
The final chrysalis
Self-controlled consciousness
Now it feels imminent
Done for your benefit
Eat right out of their hand
Its concaved all your glands
We're encouraged to forget
Preference to be force fed


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

The youth them just a dress up in a white collar shirt
And some of them wear it till it resemble dirt
He said, he want me to join the army
I ain't gonna do it officer, no way, I ain't gonna do it
Turn out your left pocket
A searching for a chrome automatic
A searching if you have any ratchet
He said what is your number? I didn't answer
What is your number? I still don't answer
What is the number boy? I really don't answer
Him crank up him chopper, mi momma!
Then me started to answer, guess wha' me say?
64, 46, DMW, whooy-oy, 64, 46, DMW! Lord!
He say give it to me one time, huh
Give it to me two time, huh, huh
Give it to me three time!
Huh, huh, huh Lord


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

- Is anyone there? Oh, hi!

Who survived?
Somebody new?
Anyone else but you
On a lonely night
Was a burning light
A hundred years, we'll be born again

And though I know, since you’ve awakened her again
She depends on you, she depends on you
She'll go on, and never speak of this again
We depend on you, we depend on you


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

_I hurt myself today
To see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
The only thing that's real

The needle tears a hole
The old familiar sting
Try to kill it all away
But I remember everything

What have I become
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end_


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I really hate to be like this but, I gotta let you know, that I don't care.
I never really liked you much and I hope that you die slow and I won't care. x2


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

North Carolina
C'mon and raise up
Take your shirt off, twist it 'round your hand
Spin it like a helicopter


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm wondering where the hours went
As I'm losing consciousness
My sullen face is all aglow
TIME SPENT LOOKING AT MY PHONE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom, please tell me what to do,
I'm so disappointed in you
You said those words that made me cry,
And you always wondered why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, please hurry home to me,
I waited up so patiently
You sit down and you start to cry,
But you never ask me why
Why I sing my lullaby

Was it my fault they lead you in the wrong direction?
Was it my fault they didn't show you any affection?
I show you when I start to cry
Still you always wonder why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, why love me if you're cold
You'll just get bitter then grow old
Ask me when I start to weep
Then I'll tell you in my sleep
Why I sing my lullaby


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

My tea's gone cold, I wondering why I got out of bed at all
The morning rain clouds up my window, and I can't see at all
And even if I could it'd all be grey, but your picture on my wall
It reminds me that it's not so bad, it's not so bad…


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm afraid they're gonna find you
And there's nothing that I can do
A century of your priceless time
To commit a victimless crime
Vow to caress your rashes
Vow to punish with lashes
You can hide inside my locket
Put a leash on when they walk you
Next year say you didn't want to
Do they chastise you when you stray
Sallow skin and they can't look away
Start a collection of brine
Because all you do is cry
Wood ticks whisper to console you

All you do is cry
All you do is cry
All you do is cry


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

What, you think you a baller?
And I ain't gonna call her?
Clip that.
You can get mad if you want to.
Say whatever you want.
But she's still gonna give it up.
She likes it my way.
My way.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Can you still be young tomorrow
Or will you do some thinking first
Your mouth overflows
It overflows
And yet you're dying of thirst

Now I catch only small pieces
From a deaf and tattered mind
You see no reason for concern
So I must leave you

Can I put the words in for you
Like when we used to converse
You seemed much older than your face
A vision of colourful verse

Shall we take a look at the bright side
Can I take it you'll be there
I can't remember all that I want to
But you seemed younger when you were there

Now I catch only small pieces
Of a deaf and tattered mind
You see no reason for concern
So I must leave you
Leave you blind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So this didn't go well
i fell 
oh well
i'm on gonna brush off the dirt 
and put on a new skirt

shake it up 
break it down
spread some love
and all around
chase the rush shoot the breeze
feel the bullets in my knees

i wanna fall like the waterfall falls
leap like superman can over super tall walls
soar like an eagle
roar like a lion
never give up 
never stop trying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Free drinks, bright lights, 
What am I doing with my life?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Knowing her fate,
Atlantis sent out ships to all corners of the Earth.
On board were the Twelve:
The poet, the physician, The farmer, the scientist,
The magician and the other so-called Gods of our legends.
Though Gods they were -
And as the elders of our time choose to remain blind
Let us rejoice
And let us sing
And dance and ring in the new Hail Atlantis!


----------



## newpzondeck (Mar 9, 2014)

"...and why the distance?" you ask me
And I can do no more now that then 
Because I know their eyes are on me 
Because I know they laugh behind me 
"...and why this way" you persist and I guess
It would not make sense to you
I guess worthlessness has never befriended you 
Befriended you..

Maybe it's not quite that easy 
As it looks this time 
And maybe it's not quite that easy at all 

"...and why aren't you..." you never knew 
Sometimes it's not what you think 
Sometimes I just don't matter to me 

Maybe it's not quite that easy 
As it looks this time 
And maybe it's not quite that easy at all 

(This can't be what you wanted to see)
Sometimes I just don't matter to me 
(This is not what you think you want to know)
Sometimes I just don't matter to me

Maybe it's not quite that easy 
As it looks this time 
And maybe it's not quite that easy at all 

Sometimes I even believe 
That their eyes have become yours 
And I am still waiting to not to be ashamed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up look around and
then scale back down too

See I believe in a revolution, I believe it is a hell,
I believe in it, take care of it daily daily on demand because...
I am a blacksmith of metal and words and a sheep that pitch black too,
and in this life spun short in the span of things I believe there's a bit more that we ought to be trying
Cause 500 hundred years ago, when these trees were more dense,
and the colors pristine, so the chaos made sense.
There was no knowing of loss of a mountain,
the whole mountain that I call home and these same hills roll on and on,
without mention of vanish or where fools belong and these same mountains that go to peace
long before the noose, and now that soon is really gone, now that too is nearly gone
so tell me what have we done as a civilization to destroy in our own wake that
metaphorical hand that feeds us we are trashing our own birthday cake
and I consider myself a skeptic but I'm optimist in soul and we are all getting force fed,
we are led around like the bull and he is huge and rageful and somehow subdued and hauled by those thick rings

so don't you too shut out the filthy, nasty, sticky truth of things
So here we go, get the f*** out your car, walk, it's good for you stop consuming blindly,
get by on what you do have and then scale that down too


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Shut up, you talk too loud
You don't fit in with the crowd
I can't believe you exist
I've crossed you right off my list

Too much, too soon
You're way out of tune
No class, no class

Way out, you're way out of line
No buddy, I can't spare a dime
Fake out, baby, that's right
No bark and even less bite

Your perfect smile
Betrays your lack of style
No class, no class
No class, no class
No class

Too late, you can't catch up now
You face the wrong way anyhow
I know you ain't got the brain
To come in out of the rain

Too bad, no magic
I'm afraid you're really tragic
No class, baby, no class
No class, no class


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is an old and funny poem
I accidentally overheard
It keeps the little children playing
And bigger children spread the word
My memory is bad
So I always tend to forget how it goes but

Life is my creation, is my best friend
Imagination is my defense
And I'll keep walking when skies are gray
Whatever happens was meant that way

You're no better or no worse than the others
We are all the same
And life is just a moment
You might as well enjoy this day
It's time to start believing
Everything you want is on it's way and

Life is my creation


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Scotsman clad in kilt left the bar one evening fair 
And one could tell by how he walked he'd drunk more than his share 
He staggered on until he could no longer keep his feet 
Then stumbled off into the grass to sleep beside the street. 

Ring ding diddle diddle i de o 
Ring di diddle i o 
He stumbled off into the grass to sleep beside the street. 

Later on two young and lovely girls just happened by, 
And one says to the other with a twinkle in her eye 
You see yon sleeping Scotsman who is young and handsome built 
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath their kilt. 

Ring ding diddle diddle i de o 
Ring di diddle i o 
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath their kilt. 

They crept up to the sleeping Scotsman quiet as could be 
Then lifted up his kilt about an inch so they could see 
And there behold for them to view beneath his Scottish skirt 
Was nothing but what God had graced him with upon his birth 

Ring ding diddle diddle i de o 
Ring di diddle i o 
There was nothing there but what God gave upon his birth 

They marveled for a moment then one said we'd best be gone 
But let's leave a present for our friend before we move along 
They took a blue silk ribbon and they tied it in a bow 
Around the bonnie spar that the Scot's lifted kilt did show 

Ring ding diddle diddle i de o 
Ring di diddle i o 
Around the bonnie spar that the Scot's lifted kilt did show 

The Scotsman woke to nature's call and stumbled toward a tree 
Behind a bush he lifts his kilt and gawks at what he sees 
Then in a startled voice he says to what's before his eyes 
He said, "Lad I don't know where you've been but I see you won first 
prize" 

Ring ding diddle diddle i de o 
Ring di diddle i o 
He said, "Lad I don't know where you've been but I see you won first prize"


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Sexy mama


Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

There's nothing to it
Just say you wanna do it
Open up your heart
And let the loving start

Oh, woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

Yeah, hold me tight
With all your might
Now, let your loving flow
Real sweet and slow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only the lonely could understand where I have been
I was on a journey inside myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
And you are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought I'd something more to say


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got my dreams
I know you think that's crazy
But I won't give up
'Cause I've got this burning desire in me
Oh baby it's me

While the world sleeps
I sit up all night thinking
And making my plans
'Cause there's something special ahead for me
Something ahead for me

So don't you tell me that I'm wasting my time, ruining my life
And that the odds against me are a million-to-one, don't be concerned
I'll take the heat for all the chances I'm gonna take
Mistakes that I'll make
Wait and see
You're gonna hear from me

So don't wait for heroes, do it yourself
You've got the power
Winners are losers
Who got up and gave it just one more try
One more try... One more try

If you're waiting for that miracle train to call out your name
And if you think the rainbow always finds someone else, never yourself
Just look inside and find that spark that's burning in you
Follow it through
The light you find
Well, it could change your life

So don't wait for heroes
Think for yourself
Make your own choices
You know it's easy
To follow the crowd
But my advice is
Don't wait for heroes
Believe in yourself
You've got the power
Winners are losers
Who got up and gave it just one more try


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a streetlamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
No one dare
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools" said I, "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words like silent raindrops fell
And echoed in the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the sign said "The words of the prophets
Are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls
And whispered in the sounds of silence"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

if my life were a movie
there would be a sunset
and the camera would pan away
but the sky is just a little sister
tagging along behind the buildings
trying to imitate their gray
the little boys are breaking bottles
against the sidewalk
the big boys, too
the girls are hanging out at the candy store
pumping quarters into the phone
'cause they don't want to go home

and i think,
what if no one's watching
what it when we're dead, we are just dead
what if it's just us down here
what if god ain't looking down
what if he's looking up instead

if my life were a movie
i would light a cigarette
and the smoke would curl around my face
everything i do would be interesting
i'd play the good guy
in every scene
but i always feel i have to
take a stand
and there's always someone on hand
to hate me for standing there
i always feel i have to open my mouth
and every time i do
i offend someone
somewhere

but what
what if no one's watching
what if when we're dead, we are just dead
what if there's no time to lose
what if there's things we gotta do
things that need to be said


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

@Xemnas I love that song

Well, you're my friend and can you see,
Many times we've been out drinkin',
Many times we've shared our thoughts,
But did you ever, ever notice, the kind of thoughts I got?

Well, you know I have a love, a love for everyone I know.
And you know I have a drive to live, I won't let go.
But can you see this opposition comes rising up sometimes?
That it's dreadful imposition, comes blacking in my mind.

And that I see a darkness.
And that I see a darkness.
And that I see a darkness.
And that I see a darkness.

Did you know how much I love you?
Is a hope that somehow you,
Can save me from this darkness.

Well, I hope that someday, buddy, we have peace in our lives.
Together or apart, alone or with our wives.
And we can stop our whoring and pull the smiles inside.
And light it up forever and never go to sleep.
My best unbeaten brother, this isn't all I see.

Oh, no, I see a darkness.
Oh, no, I see a darkness.
Oh, no, I see a darkness.
Oh, no, I see a darkness.

Did you know how much I love you?
Is a hope that somehow you,
Can save me from this darkness.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh! It's a great life on the buses,
There's nothing like it, you'll agree.
Take a ride on the buses,
because there's plenty you can see.

Oh! It's a great life on the buses,
there is no better place to meet.
So why not look around you,
no need to leave your seat.

Oh! It's a great life on the buses,
no matter what the time of day.
You can see the world up on the buses,
were on our way.

There's so much feeling on the buses,
as people fumble for their fare.
it always happens in the rushes
they take there chance while it's there.

It's so exciting on the buses,
when some one is fumbling next to you.
and when the traffic jams in rushes,
there's little else to do.

There's always gay life on the buses,
make sure you leave your bird at home.
You'll see so many on the buses,
you won't be sitting on your own.

It's so romantic on the buses,
you'll find it thrilling when you ride,
and you can get it on the buses,
upstairs or down inside.

Oh! It's a great life on the buses,
no matter what the time of day,
You'll see the world on the buses,
were on our way.

(Theme tune to UK television series 'On The Buses')


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Close your eyes and see
When there ain't no light
All you'll ever be
Come and save the night
'Cause I don't leave
When the morning comes, it doesn't 
Seem to say an awful lot to me


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

As the days keep turning
As the world keeps burning
As my soul keeps learning
Tears fall from the castles around my heart


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I close my eyes a better man.
Or, imagine I can imagine such a thing.
And it goes on and on and on like that.

Project myself into the air,
and float a weightless night.
It’s better than sitting heavy backed,
sending waves of anxious hate into the street,
trying to shut down the stop lights.

It isn’t real, but it feels real.
It isn’t real, but it feels real.

As I crane my neck to the emptiness (better than knowing nothing at all)
I feel in my chest (I know I know myself),
Cut my wrists,
slit my throat,
take this body and string it up,
because I’ll never know.

“I’m weak again, stay inside, hate everything.”
Well, hey, that’s our lot.
I’m already inside out.
Cut my wrists, slit my throat,
take this body and string it up.
And I’ll never hear what you said, because I’ll be ****ing dead by then.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think it's funny 
I don't fool around 
if you're so ****ing tired 
why aren't you in the ground 

Because guilt is my boyfriend 
and I'm very dearly wed 
at wakes you don't wake up 
but stay asleep instead 
I'm the dour in the dowry 
the bats in your belfry 
and I am your boyfriend


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They are kneeling on my back in Connecticut
And I watch for signs, but I just hurt my neck
I believe, believe, that you’re the God of Abraham
And you’ll strike me dead, but in the end, what the **** do I care?

We can never be alone
There’s a restlessness in our bones
(x3)

We can never be alone
Because what if I decide
That my life has been a waste?
So woe be unto us


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

[chorus]
I close my eyes and seize it
I clench my fists and beat it
I light my torch and burn it
I am the beast I worship
I close my eyes and seize it
I clench my fists and beat it
I light my torch and burn it
I am the beast I worship

[Refrain]
And I know soon come my time
For in mine void a pale horse burns
But I fear not the time I'm taken
Past the point of no return
Wage war like no tomorrow
'Cause no hell, there won't be one
For all who deny the struggle
The triumphant overcome

[Verse 1]
Trips to where few have been
Out of thin air, upon high winds
Rites begin when the sun descends
Have felt what few will ever know
Have seen the truth beneath the glow
Of the ebb and flow, where the roots of all mysteries grow
I am below, so far below the bottom line
Transmitting live, transmissions rise
From the depths out of controlled by
Suspended glance of an unblinking eyes
Imminent gaze cast 'pon the path that winds
'Pon the path I find, and claim as mine
To ride the waves of unrest
Made to make me shine as a testament
To why the ways of the blind will never get
**** but shanked by my disrespect
Dismiss this life, worship death
Cold blood night of serpent's breath
Exhaled like spells from the endlessness
In the bottomless wells of emptiness
Channeled to invoke what we represent
Secret order, elitist horde of creeping fire, seizing power
Riders of the lupus hour
Eye on palm, time is gone
Moonlight drawn, fly till dawn
Sacrifice to rise beyond
Deep inside the violent calm of the coming storm
In blood sworn to glorify and for life adorn
With all that dies to become unborn

[Chorus]

[Verse 2]
In the time before time eyes 'bove which horns
Curve like psychotropic scythes
And smell of torn flesh bled dry
By hell swarms of pestis flies
Vomiting forth flames lit by
An older than ancient force
That slays this life with no remorse
The spiral storm of flames inside
The torch I raise, the force I ride
Feel my vessel go up in flames
Flesh torch lit by thee unnamed
Direct connection to the source
Vestment of unnatural force
Forever burning black torch
Wisdom of the old and true
Possessed by the chosen few
Shining to reveal the ways
Of a darkness that pervades
All that is and ever was
Inferno of witches' blood
Worship is not on bended knee
Nature knows not of mercy
To pray is to accept defeat
Power pisses on the weak
Bow and beheaded by the beast
Beggar on a *****'s leash
Scum is desperate for relief
Worship is the way I ride
Witching currents through the eye
Of storms that force the false to die
Worship the flames with which I rise into apocalyptic skies
Harsh winds flay mine flesh to bone
In splintered skeleton I roam
Wastelands with naught to call my own
But the path I walk alone
The hunger burns within my gut
As my bones turn into dust

[Refrain]

[Chorus]


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

You spent your whole life out in the spotlight
Well someone had to pull you back to the start line
Cause even when you're far out there in the sun
You're still in the hands of the one who cares for you
And this a cold game that you're playin' on
Well someone had to pull you back where you came from
Cause even when you're far out there in the sun
You're still in the hands of the one who cares for you
Not just another name
Not just some wannabe
In the hands of love
Just like I wanna be


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Metaphor for a missing moment
Pull me into your perfect circle

One womb
One shape
One resolve

Liberate this will
To release us all

Gotta cut away, clear away
Snip away and sever this
Umbilical residue that's
Keeping me from killing you

And from pulling you down with me in here
I can almost hear you scream

Give me
One more medicated peaceful moment
One more medicated peaceful moment

And I don't wanna feel this overwhelming
Hostility
Because I don't wanna feel this overwhelming
Hostility

Gotta cut away Clear away
Snip away and sever this
Umbilical residue
Gotta cut away Clear away
Snip away and sever this
Umbilical residue that's
Keeping me from killing you
Keeping me from killing you


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I was blindfolded, but now I'm seeing,
My mind was closing, now I'm believing
I finally know just what it means to let someone in,
To see the side of me that no one does, or ever will
So if you're ever lost and find yourself all alone,
I'd search forever just to bring you home,
Here and now, this I vow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You took the blue out of the sky
My whole life changed when you said goodbye
And I keep cryin'...cryin' 

Oooh baby, oooh baby I wish I never saw the sunshine
I wish I never saw the sunshine
And if I never saw the sunshine baby
Then maybe...I wouldn't mind the rain


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

When we lift the covers from our feelings
We expose our insecure spots
Trust is just as rare as devotion 
Forgive us our cynical thoughts
If we need too much attention

Not content with being cool
We must throw ourselves wide open
And start acting like a fool
If we need too much approval
Then the cuts can seem too cruel

Right to the heart of the matter
Right to the beautiful part
Illusions are painfully shattered
Right where discovery starts
In the secret wells of emotion
Buried deep in our hearts

It's true that love can change us
But never quite enough
Sometimes we are too tender
Sometimes we're too tough
If we get too much attention

It gets hard to overrule
So often fragile power turns
To scorn and ridicule
Sometimes our big splashes
Are just ripples in the pool 
Feelings run high


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities
Wake the dreams into realities

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak 
Pacha Mama spinning firelight 
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot 
All up on my S*** in the morning commute. 
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes 
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon 
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children 
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing
Yeah, you’re the guru now so visualize leaving.

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready!
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that **** will never serve me!
Bless other men investigate your mystery

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too


----------



## Light chaser in darkness (Jun 19, 2018)

Thinking outrageously I write in cursive
I hide in my bed with the lights on the floor
Wearing three layers of coats and leg warmers
I see my own breath on the face of the door

Oh I am not quite sleeping
Oh I am fast in bed
There on the wall in the bedroom creeping
I see a wasp with her wings outstretched


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Stones taught me to fly
Love taught me to lie
And life taught me to die
So it's not hard to fall
When you float like a cannonball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't trust the thoughts that come inside my head
I don't trust this thing that beats inside my chest
Who I am and who I wanna be cannot connect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## trulietrice (Jun 29, 2018)

"Many Shades Of Black"
(with The Raconteurs)

Go ahead, go ahead and smash it on the floor
Take whatever's left, and take it with you out the door
See if I cry
See if I shed a single sorry tear
Can't say it's been that way
No, in fact it's been wasted on you

Everybody sees and everyone agrees
That you and I are old
And it's been that way too long
Take it as it comes, and be thankful when its done
There's so many ways to act
And there's many shades of black
There's so many shades of black
There's so many shades of black

Let it out, let it all out and say what's on your mind
You can kick and scream, and shout and say things that are, so unkind
Yeah
See if I care
See if I stand firm or if i fall
Cause in the back of my mind, and on the tip of my tongue is the answer to you

Everybody sees and everyone agrees
That you and I are old
And it's been that way too long
Take it as it comes, and be thankful when it's done
There's so many ways to act
And there's many shades of black
There's so many shades of black
Yeah, there's many shades of black

Ohhhhh

Yeah everybody sees and everyone agrees
That you and I are old
And it's been that way too long
Take it as it comes, and be thankful when its done
There's so many ways to act
And you cannot take it back
Oh, you cannot take it back
Cause there's many shades of black
You have many shades of black
You have many, you have many shades of black
Cause there's many shades of black
There's so many shades of black
There's so many shades of black
There's so many shades of black

Ohhhh ohhhh


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Die Antwoord - ALIEN 

I am a alien
No matter how hard I try I don't fit in
Always all on my own, sad and lonely
All I want is for someone to play with me
Long ago I was a little girl yeah I was never ever able to fit in
My teachers at school would try to tell me what to do but, yo I would never listen
'Cause I was high all the time, stoned out of my little ****ing mind
Misunderstood, lost and confused looking for a sign


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Whatever it takes
'Cause I love the adrenaline in my veins
I do whatever it takes
'Cause I love how it feels when I break the chains
Whatever it takes
You take me to the top I'm ready for
Whatever it takes
'Cause I love the adrenaline in my veins
I do what it takes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think I can stop the jealous sea
When it comes, it comes like waves and I can't breathe


----------



## Aliv6262 (Feb 20, 2018)

Still got the flowers that you sent
And the note you wrote that said
That we're meant to be forever
I keep them all as evidence
In a drawer under the mirror
Filled with empty promises
I don't know why
I keep letting you lie to me
Hard as I try
It seems I can't break away
I thought that you would be the hero
Come and save the day
But you're a villain
Your sins unforgiven
I'm going down, and you have watched me drown
In a river of tears, lost beneath the stream
Under the waves, I've found the strength to say
The river of tears has washed me clean
Go 'head and wish me well
I'll cry a wishing well
I'll fly before I fail
I'll set sail and drift away
So I won't need you here
Love sinks and hope floats
In a river of tears
In a river of tears


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I don't mind spendin' everyday
Out on your corner in the pourin' rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved, and she will be loved


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

_Well long live all those lies
You tell yourself
You'll be alright

But there's no kiss goodbye
Only the end
Only the night

It's a cold way to go
to the hollow below_


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I saw the tree
Carved in it 666 and he found me
But I am no fool
I know everytime I look in his eyes he sees me too

(Gnaw- Alex G)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Something in the way you love me won't let me be
I don't want to be your prisoner so baby won't you set me free


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Step to the farthest side of my dreams
Be careful of what you might see
So careless inside I'm dying slowly


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm speechless
Starin' at you standin' there in that dress
What it's doin' to me ain't a secret
'Cause watching you is all that I can do
And I'm speechless
You already know that you're my weakness
After all this time I'm just as nervous
Every time you walk into the room
I'm speechless


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Exploited on a thin line
You amble through space
Golden for the depths
The depths of despair
Standing on a threshold
A threshold of thought
It struggles to escape
To burden my brain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time flies and I can’t keep up
All the years I have to sweep up
Late at night I’m in my bed and in my head
And all the feelings start to creep up

Remember how we used to dress up
You’re beautiful until you’re messed up
Take a picture cause I think we’re losing light
This is how we say goodbye
it’s how we say goodnight

Banging my head against a wall of sound
Wall like a love it brings me to the ground
We surf the crowd, oh we will not go down
I don’t want to drown if you’re not drowning with me

Late December when we’re waking
There’s an unfamiliar aching
By the way you held my hand, held my heart
I didn’t notice it was breaking
This is how you say goodbye
It’s how you say good night


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The DJ on the radio said life should be stereo everyday.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

It hurts to love you
But I still love you.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend
The end


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way
Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death
Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over
Thought I'd something more to say


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Playing dirty is what they believe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is my home, it's where I belong
From the clouds in the sky to the roots an' stones
I see the sun in the sky, make me feel so high
I see the full moon shine, make me feel so fine
Her river my blood,
Her rock my bone
Her earth my muscle
Her heart my soul
Her children my children, their freedom my goal
I'll be fighting fighting fighting fighting fighting for them all!

I'm a warrior!
Earth warrior!
True-born pagan yeah!
I'm a warrior,
Nature soldier fighting for the earth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If you're gonna break my heart, just break it
And if you're gonna take your shot, then take it
Take it
If you made up your mind, then make it
Make this fast
If you ever loved me
Have mercy


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Basic elemental
Instinct to survive
Stirs the higher passions
Thrill to be alive


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Fire
To begin whipping dance of the dead
Blackened is the end
To begin whipping dance of the dead
Fire
Is the outcome of hypocrisy
Darkest potency
In the exit of humanity
Color our world blackened

Blackened


----------



## Cranes in the Sky (May 9, 2017)

I’m alone, but I’m not lonely
Comfortably indulging 
And trying to get to know me 
I’m just an outline of what I use to be
Constantly evolving 
Steadily revolving~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

When it's summer and the skies are glass
When it's summer and the skies are glass
I just have to make the evenings last they're always flying past
When it's raining and the skies are black
When it's raining and the skies are black
I just have to hear the thunder roll and hear the lightning crack

With fading powers, we sit for hours by a television screen
With funny cigarettes and talk for hours of the places that we've seen

Oh brother can you hear my voice?
Oh brother can you hear my voice?
Every second that you cling to life you have to feel alive
Well it's an easy thing to sell your skin
It's an easy thing to sell your skin
With the devil banging on the door, you always let him in.

With fading powers, we dream of hours that'll never come again
Old defenders are themselves defenceless when the mad attack the sane

What can you do, when you see no future in front of you?
Food for the few
So many it seems, stand in front of you
I see my face reflected there in a sweating brow.
You hate what you see, but what can be done when there's no way out
No way out

Now brother can you hear my voice
Brother can you hear my voice
Every second that you cling to life you have to feel alive
And now it's summer and the skies are glass
When it's summer and the skies are glass
I just have to make the evenings last, they're always flashing past

So there we cower
We sit for hours by a television screen
With funny cigarettes and talk for hours of the places that we've seen

But when you sleep
But when you sleep
Where do you go?
Where do you go?
But when you sleep
But when you sleep
Where do you go?
Where do you go?
I don't know
I don't know


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

In a city so wild and cold
I just want to be on my own
You deserve to know what I feel is wrong
But my problem ain't your problem no mores
I been going through some **** at low
Ain't no secret left to unfold
You deserve to know what I feel is wrong
But my problem ain't your problem no more
My problem ain't your problem no more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Some days I pretend that everything is fine
Right now I feel crazy and my words won't come out


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Mother's arms in young days
Black promises white betrayals
Just to kill faith

Father's eye crucified
Love in a great bed of lament
Ignoring tears

Taste the sweetness of pain
Pain
Drink all the pain
In your veins

Who's this man looking sad?
Walking slowly speaking lonely
Singing old prayers to the wind

Who's this child of desire?
Captured by his own freedom
Ignoring his faith

Taste the sweetness of pain
Pain
Drink all the pain
In your veins


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

is this real life...
is this just fantasy...
caught in a landslide, no escape from reality....
open your eyes, look up to the sky and see
i'm just a poor boy, no need for sympathy...
because im easy come, easy go... little high little low...
Any way the wind blows, doesn't really matters to me.....(to meee)

MAma just killed a man, put a gun aginst his head...
pulled my trigger, now he is dead...
Mama, life has just begun, but now i have thrown it all away...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't talk of worlds that never were
The end is all that's ever true
There's nothing you can ever say
Nothing you can ever do


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

Beck - Waking Light



Waking light, it grew from the shadow
Brace yourself to the morning low
Night is gone, long way turning
You've waited long enough to know


When the memory leaves you
Somewhere you can't make it home
When the morning comes to meet you
Lay me down in waking light


No one sees you here, roots are all covered
There's such a life to go and how much can you show?
Day is gone on a landslide of rhythm
It's in your lamplight burning low


When the memory leaves you


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm tired of screwing up, I'm tired of goin' down
I'm tired of myself, I'm tired of this town
Oh my my, oh hell yes
Honey put on that party dress
Buy me a drink, sing me a song,


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

With all this extra stressin'
The question I wonder is after death, after my last breath
When will I finally get to rest? Through this suppression
They punish the people that's askin' questions
And those that possess, steal from the ones without possessions
The message I stress: to make it stop study your lessons
Don't settle for less - even the genius asks-es questions
Be grateful for blessings
Don't ever change, keep your essence
The power is in the people and politics we address
Always do your best, don't let the pressure make you panic
And when you get stranded
And things don't go the way you planned it
Dreamin' of riches, in a position of makin' a difference
Politicians and hypocrites, they don't wanna listen
If I'm insane, it's the fame made a brother change
It wasn't nothin' like the game
It's just me against the world


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

_Time doesn't stop when you close your eyes._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could Someone Please Explain
The Lifeless And Mundane
World I've Built Around Me

Some By Design
Most By Default
Each Piece Has Its Place
And Each Place With A Face

But They're All So Very Ordinary

And Each Day That Passes
She Tightens Her Leash
And They Sharpen Their Teeth
While I Sit On My Hands
And Do All That I Can
To Hold Back Their Advances

And Then One Day It Will Be
When The World Says To Me
Thanks For Your Trouble
Now Gather Your Rubble
Your Handfuls Of Memories
Of Love And Of Joy

And Your Truckloads Of Misery
Your Self Hating Toys
And Get Out Of The Way
For The Next Poor Fool To See
All The Joy This Life Will Fail To Show Him

Then Miraculously He Broke Free
Of The Grinding Routine
He Sailed To Tahiti And Found His True Love
And He Trampled My Ashes

With No Need For Sunglasses
He Turned To The Bright Shining Sun
I'm Free
No Chain No Shackles No Pain
I'm Free
No Hate And No Fear
No Misery Here

I Didn't Want To Go Out Anyway
I'd Rather Stay Home Any Day
Time Moves Now And Then And Back Again
You Are The Dream That I Will Never Realize

And Then He Screamed At Me
If Only You Had Bled A Little More
You Too Could Be Breathing Just Like Me
Everyone Wants To Be Someone
Why Not You?

And Then He Waved At Me As I Withdrew
I Can Honestly Say
This World Is Gonna Miss You

As I Realize The World Outside
Has Quietly Passed Me By
I Think To Myself
That Should Have Been Mine


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

One out of ten will be just like me
One out of ten it is very likely
What he'd say?
This is fatal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind are the many 
proud are the few 
you can see the bombs bursting 
feel the heat 
but what can you do 

It's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous tides 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon 

So many kings 
with their thrones up on high 
a stones throw from the masses 
who continue to cry 
it's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous times 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

it's funny how I can give the best advice
but I can't follow
it's funny how I can push the pills but I can't swallow
so I tell myself, so I tell myself
run, run away

blame is a coward but self righteous a funny little creature hiding out in me
hate is power with a pricetag,
a funny little creature screaming out in me

it's funny how stories that I tell myself leave so many things out
do I believe myself or someone else
it's funny how I know what's wrong about everything in everyone else 
when I don't know myself, when I don't know myself
Run, run away

Listen to me

Fear is a liar, but he's been right before
If you fight your shadow 
you get lost in a war
Ambition's a champ but he's also a w***
Drunk or sober he always wants more
I always want more, I always want more

Lust is beauty in a bodybag
A funny little b*** that's screaming
Just use me

Blame is a coward but self righteous
A funny little creature screaming out in me
Oh let me go, oh let me go
He's screaming out in me
It's gonna get worse, before it gets better
It's gonna get worse, before it gets better
Bite down and trust me

~~~~

Nothing More are lyrical geniuses in my opinion, almost always singing about something real.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

There goes another day
Don't suppose I'll come out to play with you
I'll just sit at home
Write another song about how I wanted to


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

And I won't cry myself to sleep, like a sucker
I won't cry myself to sleep
If I do, I'll die
I pray your life is sweet, you fu**er
Damn you oh oh, damn you, damn you
—
I've got things to tell you like
I know that you're a liar
—
You're a careless con and you're a crazy liar


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Had a bad day, don't talk to me,
Gonna ride this out,
My little black heart, breaks apart,
With your big mouth.

And I'm sick of my sickness
Don't touch me, you'll get this.
I'm useless, lazy, perverted,
And you hate me.


----------



## Mar87 (Jan 10, 2016)

So give me hope in the darkness that I will see the light
'Cause oh that gave me such a fright
But I will hold on with all of my might
Just promise me we'll be alright

But the ghosts that we knew made us blackened or blue
But we'll live a long life

And the ghosts that we knew will flicker from view
And we'll live a long life


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Alone we talk of time
Alone we talk of past days
And I don't recall why
We never talk in darkness

Alone we watch the sky
For as long as we can stay
But I still cannot find
The place where we used to play

Every moment of my life with you
Still lives in your eyes
And I always will look after you
And your smile

Alone we talk of time
Alone we talk of past days
The weather turns out fine
We can hope for happiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm smoking way too many Turkish jades
And sipping on Kentucky straight
And when it's empty
I'll drink aftershave in desperation

When I was younger I was just abused
That's why I'm always staring at my shoes
It's funny how the smallest things affect you in big ways
Why do the best things always go so wrong?
It's not enough for them to give your all
A revelation in the shower stall that love is futile

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
I'm like a beast but not as nice

And all the time I wasted on some girls
Just makes me want to wretch
My guys unfurled
The road to hell is paved with golden curls and headaches
I've known the tragedy of former friends
I've seen the desperate means to desperate ends
I'm going to die by liver, lung or chest or by my own hand
I had a relative who killed himself
He made his noose from his karate belt
I think I know how he must have felt
But I'm still breathing

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
Revenge is sweetest served on ice, yeah

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
The phone is off the hook tonight

There's going to be a suicide tonight
You never know, this time it might be mine
There's going to be a suicide tonight
Hopefully, this time it won't be friends of mine
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
A razorblade is bought to bleed some mother****er dry
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
Another girl will stop the heart of just another guy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a girl across the street from me
I buried her son beneath a tree
I don't know why she's mad at me
He was stinking up my garage, you see

I met a cute boy, he liked my smile
We fell in love for a little while
He kissed me on the lips and it tasted sweet
So I chopped him into pieces and cooked his meat

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

I made a dress from a choir girl's skin
I wore it to church, the preacher said I'd sinned
Forgive me Father for my fashion crime
Your skin is so nice I'll use yours next time

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

La la la la la la la...


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

But what if you just
Breath the breath of the wanting life?
Kiss the mouth of the feeling kind?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the f***ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...I wanted to run but she made me crawl
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
Eternal fire, she turned me to straw
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
You know I got black eyes
But they burn so brightly for her
This is a blind kind of love
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing...


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

The cave of your cranium
It echoes, echoes, echoes like an asylum
You behave like you're not one of them
But it only goes to show how hard it is to pretend


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was a boat stuck in a bottle
That never got the chance to touch the sea
Just forgot on the shelf
No wind in the sails
Going no where with no one but me
I was one in one-hundred billion
A burned out star in a galaxy
Just lost in the sky wondering why
Everyone else shines out but me

But
I came to life when I first kissed you
The best me has his arms around you
You make me better than I was before
Thank God I'm yours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up and find your own way
Or sit down and wait for your turn
Follow you vision blindly
Or just become the vision of someone

Remove the shackles right now
You never really fit into ‘em at all
Or keeping running with that metal
On your feet until you fall

Everything that you say
Becomes the things that you do
Remember what you put out there is building you
Remember everything is everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom voices with no words to follow
At the mercy of the cold and hollow
I withdrew into my sanctuary of silence
My defence

In this moment I am just becoming
Liberated from my cell of nothing
No sensation there was only breathing
Overcome oblivion

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

Waves of melodies once forgotten
like a symphony across the ocean
Never knew that they could hear my calling
deep within
crashing in
rushing in
like falling

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

There is no returning to that emptiness,
loneliness
The dream that lives inside of me
won't fade away, it's wide awake

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daylight lives like a burden for me
So I escape the sennit strewn about the street
Beyond the ruins of my ancestry
Far past the pages of my disbelief
I rose from my moat, like a ghost from a grave
Sunken in the salty eyes of the wanderin' displaced
I was headed through the mists across the golden gate
All of my rebellions fall into the fog of fate

So long my misery
I don't need you, you've only caused me grief
Forgive me if I fall asleep
I haven't slept in centuries


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Sunao ni I LOVE YOU! Todokeyou
Kitto YOU LOVE ME! Tsutawaru sa
Kimi ni ni-au, garasu no, kutsu wo sagasou!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Stranded here on planet earth
It's not much but it could be worse
Everything's free here, there's no crowds

Winter lasted five long years
No sun will come again I fear
Chemical harvest was sown

And I will wait for you
Until the sky is blue
And I will wait for you
What else can I do?

A spaceship from another star
They ask me where all the people are
What can I tell them?

I tell them I'm the only one
There was a war but I must have won
Please take me with you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## Korcari (Aug 27, 2018)

_The night is getting colder under city lights
Lonely souls, they stagger like they've all gone blind
There is something bigger in the dark tonight
Dancing with the devil in the cold, cold rain
I'm not making deals because I know the game
Stealing all the secrets 'cause I need the flame
Watch me strike a match
And burn it down_


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

_Feels like we're on the edge right now
I wish that I could say I'm proud
I'm sorry that I let you down
Let you down_

_All these voices in my head get loud
I wish that I could shut them out
I'm sorry that I let you down
Let you down
_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's the kind of lady that calls everybody baby
Honey, sugar, sweetie, she's always making friends
And she keeps us all locked outside her thick leather skin
She always starts with a smile, it's small and butter yellow
But easier than a handshake, doesn't like her hands touched
She tans alot, gets burnt alot smoking through the cartons
But then gets put out so much, she's considered a bargain
She was born on the fourth of July with her hand on her heart
Loves America, & being patronized, no one ever told her to guard her heart
She was an angel for Halloween once, but never again
And for Christmas ever year she's haunted by demons
They always tell her they love her.

She used to believe in innocence until she lost it
And spent a long summer, riding the trains
She has cats and collectors plates to keep her sane
Watching TV in her favorite chair...both of which are rented
She's alone, and surrounds herself with loners
Her life is a loan, lent out to anyone who will own her
Waiting for the night to sweep her off her feet, while she mops the bathroom floor
Hoping for a winning ticket or a man to treat her right
But they're both a gamble and she's been a loser all her life
And if she had a nickel for every time she's been punched and kicked


She'd put it together with her camel cash, try to buy some happiness
They always tell her they love her, but then they take something from her.

She would always show us her dreams
They were crumpled up like leaves from holding on too tight
Scattered in her shoebox coffin on the cardboard walls covered in butterflies
She's got love in her heart for her babies, and hope in her mind for tomorrow
And blood on her hands that only she sees, holding the last bit of time that's borrowed
But you never know where that heart has been, and we'll never know how hard it's been
I wanna cut open my chest and let her in, but that won’t fix what needs to mend
and she stands there unlit cigarette in hand
filling up that empty hole with anything that’ll pour
insides hanging out like a flare, warning.
there’s beauty in that pain, can you see it?
she’s crashing through life with seat belt hands
one accident away from a miracle
and there’s an honesty there, but I can’t take it all in
she hides the worst of it in the wrinkles
that’s the ache you get when there’s no where else to go.
and she’s got no where else to go, she doesn’t want to go there.
so I promise I’ll go with her.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

and when the day arrives
I'll become the sky
and I'll become the sea
and the sea will come to kiss me
for I am going home
nothing can stop me now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every cell is transforming 
And returning to original concepts to construct 
And then I started to shape shift 
And the animals within me grew tails and talons 
I hitched a ride on the back of a whale 
To the darkest of the ocean and ate off the bottom
And then I traveled dimensions
In the places I rode upon elephants and zebras

Well I dream of my future big time, yeah
What it would be like to always have clean water
And if we left the trees standing
And they filtered the air and we breathed it in deeply
So I traveled across native America
I saw the sickness taking form in all it's small children
Well if I could give to my people, yeah
Well a piece of my peace will be with you always

I never thought I needed medicine
But I was spiritually dyin'
I needed some healin'
So I opened my mouth and took a dose of the music
Then I sat and prayed for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now give me the music


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't comprehend society's movement
The regression of human existence
This is the quest of life
Fulfill your destiny
Slow down the fast paced world
And you will see past the illusion
Breaking the foundation
Collapse the control
Building a revolution to heal nations
It starts within you
In this search for I & I the truth is always deep inside
(reversal of oneself finding the truth)
This is the quest of life
We must find the strength for a new movement
Slow down this fast paced world and you will see the revolution
For a new movement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up and find your own way
Or sit down and wait for your turn
Follow you vision blindly
Or just become the vision of someone

Remove the shackles right now
You never really fit into ‘em at all
Or keeping running with that metal
On your feet until you fall

Everything that you say
Becomes the things that you do
Remember what you put out there is building you
Remember everything is everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phantom voices with no words to follow
At the mercy of the cold and hollow
I withdrew into my sanctuary of silence
My defence

In this moment I am just becoming
Liberated from my cell of nothing
No sensation there was only breathing
Overcome oblivion

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

Waves of melodies once forgotten
like a symphony across the ocean
Never knew that they could hear my calling
deep within
crashing in
rushing in
like falling

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake

There is no returning to that emptiness,
loneliness
The dream that lives inside of me
won't fade away, it's wide awake

Falling Awake
From a walking sleep
And all that remains
Is the dying memory
And now I can dive for
these dreams I make
Like I am Falling
I am falling awake


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Look I'm up here, I finally made it
I'm playing the drums again too
Don't be sad, the band doesn't sound half bad
And I remember mom, what you said
You said honey, you look so under-fed
Another green salad, another ice tea
There's a tunic in the closet waiting just for me
I feel like I'm disappearing, getting smaller every day
But I look in your eyes, and I'm bigger in every way


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I write you from this grounded airplane
I wonder how you've been and where you are
A letter to the one who slipped away
A letter for the things that never start

It's funny how the words we never say
Can turn into the only thoughts we know...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

When you're sick and tried
And feeling blue

Just remember
You're not the only you

Take a look around
We're everywhere

We know your feeling
Just catch our stare

When emotion dies
You are alone

When emotion dies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I need to spark a bit of inspiration
and the melody feels like it's trapped inside
all I need is a bit of illumination
so the rhythm can no longer run and hide.
When I take a puff from the leaves of the devil
and it carries me on the other side

Fire it up, I like to fire it up
and it feels so right
Fire it up, 'cause when I fire it up
I feel like serenity
I feel like serenity... is mine

When I need a little bit of relaxation
my medicine isn't too hard to find
When I'm looking for a bit rejuvenation
I only partake of the finest kind
And then the mystery begins to unravel
and it helps me break through to the other side

Fire it up, I like to fire it up
and it feels so right
Fire it up, 'cause when I fire it up
I feel like serenity
I feel like serenity... is mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

So I went hard like Medusa staring at me
I told her let's go, let's blow this lame people factory
She said, What type of girl do you think I are
The kind that you meet in a bar?
You think you can get whatever you want cause you some kinda star?
No I'm a comet, I just want you woman
Hey, If I were you then It would be me that I go home with
Three, the one and only, one thing you ain't considered
I heard you when you told your girl "ooh he can get it" admit it,
You did it let's hop a cab and split it
I'm kiddin' we both going to where you livin'
Ha, I got you gigglin' like a piglet
Oh that's the ticket, I hope you're more like Anita Baker than Robin Givens
No, I don't know that lady so let me quit it
I'm just style freein', freestylin' with y'all seldom do
This is what I'm telling you
To the bed I'm nailing you
Like I've been in jail for two
Years and then they let me loose

These my lyrics when I'm feeling confident lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even if our scars don’t match there’s no wrong you can’t make better if you can figure out a way to change your mind. 

And sure there’s things I regret not doing or doing. Those thoughts climb my spine like spiders, 

and then I’m really the stranger in my own bed, and that ball of nervous gets pushed into every crack. 

That’s what’s holding the bricks together. But the answers aren’t around us they are in us. 

And sure the bullets still in there, but I’m moving, and I think that’s called survival.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In constant sorrow
all through his days 
I am a man of constant sorrow 
I've seen trouble all my days 
for 6 long years I've been in trouble 
no pleasure here on earth I've found 
for in this world I'm bound to ramble 
I have no friends to help me now 
He has no friends to help him nowrain:cig


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

_I'm caught up when you look at me
You let my heart breathe with ease
Chasing stars in our galaxy
Making our own make-believe

I want you when the sun goes low
Your body warmth wants me close
You say you're always by my side
'Till my blood runs dry

And I know that I won't be the same without you
Don't let this moment slip away

I'll take you for a drive
Kiss me on the corner with your hand in mine
Ooh, say you love me too
I'll give it to you

Freeze time when we align
Our love won't be confined
No way that the eye can hide
'Till the blood runs dry

And I know that I won't be the same without you
Don't let this moment slip away

I'll take you for a drive
Kiss me on the corner with your hand in mine
Ooh, say you love me too

Here to stay
You and I
Dancing in the colour of the golden light
Ooh, say you love me too
I'll give it to you

I close my eyes
I don't wanna escape
Let the tides rise in my heart

I'll take you for a drive
Kiss me on the corner with your hand in mine
Ooh, say you love me too

Here to stay
You and I
Dancing in the colour of the golden light
Ooh, say you love me too
I'll give it to you

_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Before you slip into unconsciousness
I'd like to have another kiss
Another flashing chance at bliss
Another kiss, another kiss...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

_You are someone else. I am still right here._

Or maybe its the other way around. Or both.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wise men say that rushing is violence
and so is your silence
when its rooted in compliance
To stand firm in loving defiance,
make art your alliance
give voice to the fire

Move people to the beat of the wind
Gather yourself and begin
to dance the song until it ends
We are winners, champions of the light
forming in numbers and might
keep the truth close in sight...

Medicine Woman, Medicine Man
walking with grace, I know your face, and I trust your hands


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

The lonely road, the one that I should try to walk alone.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Contact
Is all it takes
To change your life
To lose your place in time

Contact!
Asleep or awake
Coming around
You may wake up to find

Questions deep within your eyes
Now more than ever you realize

And then you sense a change
Nothing feels the same
All your dreams are strange
Love comes walkin' in

Some kind of alien
Reach for the opening
Then simply pulls a string

Another world
Some other time
You lay your sanity
On the line

Familiar faces
Familiar sights
Reach back
Remember with all your might

Ooh there she stands in a silken gown
Silver lights shining down

And then you sense a change
Nothing feels the same
All your dreams are strange
Love comes walkin' in

Some kind of alien
Reach for the opening
Then simply pulls a string
Love comes walkin' in

Sleep and dream that's all I crave
I travel far across the Milky Way
To my master I become a slave
'Til we meet again some other day

Where silence speaks as loud as war
Earth returns to what it was before

And then you sense a change
Nothing feels the same
All your dreams are strange
Love comes walkin' in

Some kind of alien
Reach for the opening
Then simply pulls a string
Love comes walkin' in

Love comes walkin' in
Baby, pull the string
Love comes walkin' in
Love comes walkin' in


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Begin again

I've been watching your kindness keep
A lonely company
Look at the fire and think of me
I've been watching you creep
Around my wandering feet
Trying for years to flee

I need not one thing more
Oh wrap the ground around
Your gentle winding mind
Oh guard the pounding sound
Breathe in your fiery air
Oh wrap the ground around
Give back an hungrier stare
Oh guard the pounding sound

You be the moon I'll be the earth
And when we burst
Star over oh darling
Begin again
Begin again

My moon oh my moon
Not even into
Another eternity
Will you stop your lovely orbiting
I had held it a world away
Until my body 'gan to say oh...

I need not one thing more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

you make the sun rise when the sun won't rise
you make the sun bright nights
and if I'm not thinking
really really greatly
you'll let the sun rise twice

you make the creeps hide
when the creeps come alive
you make the creeps run away
what is a nightmare
of a living monster?
what is a nightmare? me

chase away the thoughts that make you hate
cause hate does not create
and hate at best will just keep you
a little late


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

I can breathe, but I forget sometimes
I'm alive, but I'm paralyzed

Oh now what am I to do?
What am I gonna do?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you been told
About the machine man
His leather gloves
Hide his machine hands

In every dream
In sleep I ever had
I am awoke
By the machine man

Have you been told
About the machine man
He watches me
With eyes as cold as sand

And when I sleep
I feel him stroke my hand
I am awoke by the machine man


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gloria,
manchi tu nell'aria,
manchi ad una mano,
che lavora piano,
manchi a questa bocca,
CHE CIBO PIÙ NON TOCCA
e sempre questa storia
che lei la chiamo Gloria.
Gloria,
sui tuoi fianchi
la mattina nasce il sole
entra odio ed esce amore
dal nome Gloria.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

North Carolina
C'mon and raise up
Take your shirt off, twist it 'round your hand
Spin it like a helicopter
North Carolina
C'mon and raise up
This one's for you, uh-huh, this one's for who?
Us, us, us
Yes sir
_____________


I been singing this as "Born and Raised Up"

I was way off.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can’t take this place.
No, I can’t take this place.
I just wanna go to where I can get some space.


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

And every now and then
Life begins again
I am holding on
Still holding on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well fear this, 
Cause I'm breakin' through the walls of your nightmare
Wake up time to die
The way I'm livin' there is no compromising it
Better get ready for
Another surprise and it may leave a mark
Because I'm coming fast 
Plantin' thoughts in your mind
And droppin' plates on your a**


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Now here I go again, I see the crystal visions
I keep my visions to myself, it's only me
Who wants to wrap around your dreams and,
Have you any dreams you'd like to sell?
Dreams of loneliness,
Like a heartbeat, drives you mad
In the stillness of remembering, what you had,
And what you lost and what you had and what you lost

Thunder only happens when it's raining
Players only love you when they're playing
Women, they will come and they will go
When the rain washes you clean, you'll know


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No need to run or hide its a wonderful wonderful life, no need to laugh and cry its a wonderful wonderful life


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

_With eyes wide shut we lay stagnant awake
Safe for now in this wondrous state
Lost at a crossroad that's missing a sign
How do we know if they made it alive

There's something lurking in the distance ahead
Fragments of light shine away from the dead
They fantasize fury, no time left to stop
Its darkness approaching now we're at a loss

Sometimes, when all that's lost remains
Drink from the fountain of youth and never age again
Sometimes we jump across to every cloud
Fly away get lost and never be found_


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

_
When you're dreaming with a broken heart,
The giving up is the hardest part.

She takes you in with her crying eyes
Then all at once you have to say goodbye
Wondering, could you stay, my love?
Will you wake up by my side? _


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

And if we ever break these walls down
It's easier said than done
Would I be crazy enough to follow?
Or let the regret eat me up

'Cause I know my way out
I run, I run

Well, there is no way out
I'm stuck
I'm f**ked

In a cage
on a hill
that's where I'll rot


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

_Living up, giving up, when I go can I go with you~_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

smiley, little baby snuggled in her mommy's arms.
pray you'll always keep yer daughter 
safe and free from harm.
i wish that everyone lived in a happy place:
sunshine and bright eyes on everybody's face.

it's not about me.
it's not about you. 
it's not about them or what they do. 
it's not about pride it's about: 
we must all understand 
violence lies 
it's not about me. 
it's not about you. 
it's about life. 

apathy kills anger - and this is what ya choose. 
there's always gonna be somebody who will lose. 
did ya ever stop and think about the world as is.
life's about living, can't believe it's come to this.

it's not about me.
it's not about you. 
it's not about them or what they do. 
it's not about pride it's about: 
we must all understand 
violence lies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I want to live, to feel a face
that isn't there
I want to live
I roll over and you're not there
I'm only standing on the shore
I had some friends but I want more mmmmm
I see the future and it's all mine
Want to be perfect, I'm taking my time
I'll try not to act like I'm so far away
I try to be right in whatever I say
Deeper feelings recur again & again & again & again
A complex spiral leads me to spin...
I want to live
To see the earth turn one more time
I want to live
To feel a hand that isn't mine
I'm only standing on the shore
I had some fun but I want more
I'll try not to act like I'm so far away
I try to be right in whatever I say
Deeper feelings recur again & again & again & again
A complex spiral leads me to spin...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
Never been a better time than this
Suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city that swells with so much hate
You seem to rise above and take its place
The heart pumps until it dies
Drain the blood, the heart is wise


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

When you were standing in the wake of devastation
When you were waiting on the edge of the unknown
And with the cataclysm raining down
Insides crying, "Save me now!"
You were there, impossibly alone

Do you feel cold and lost in desperation?
You build up hope, but failure's all you've known
Remember all the sadness and frustration
And let it go. Let it go

And in a burst of light that blinded every angel
As if the sky had blown the heavens into stars
You felt the gravity of tempered grace
Falling into empty space
No one there to catch you in their arms

Do you feel cold and lost in desperation?
You build up hope, but failure's all you've known
Remember all the sadness and frustration
And let it go. Let it go

Let it go
Let it go
Let it go
Let it go


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

_
Lately, I've been, I've been thinking
I want you to be happier,
I want you to be happier
Even though I might not like this,
I think that you'll be happier,
I want you to be happier

When the evening falls
and I'm left there with my thoughts
And the image of you being with someone else
well its eating me up inside

Then only for a moment
I want to change my mind
'cause this just don't feel right to me
I wanna raise your spirits 
I want to see you smile but
Know that means I'll have to leave

_


----------



## BevShares (Oct 13, 2018)

conceived sorrow said:


> When you were standing in the wake of devastation
> When you were waiting on the edge of the unknown
> And with the cataclysm raining down
> Insides crying, "Save me now!"
> ...


Woah.... it was so weird to hear this song again. I recognized the lyrics and looked it up to verify. I used to listen to this song a lot and I kind of forgot it existed...


----------



## BevShares (Oct 13, 2018)

NF - If You Want Love
“I just need some time, I'm tryna think straight
I just need a moment in my own space
Ask me how I'm doin', I'll say ‘okay,’ yeah
But ain't that what we all say?
Sometimes I think back to the old days
In the pointless conversations with the old me
Yeah, back when my momma used to hold me
I wish somebody woulda told me
If you want love, you gon' have to go through the pain
If you want love, you gon' have to learn how to change
If you want trust, you gon' have to give some away
If you want love, if you want love”
~


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

BevShares said:


> Woah.... it was so weird to hear this song again. I recognized the lyrics and looked it up to verify. I used to listen to this song a lot and I kind of forgot it existed...


that's cool. I still can't believe what happened to Chester


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

Nurse me back to health
I believe I was poisoned
I think I've been poisoned
Cause the holes drilled in my head
They keep me from wandering
You keep me from wandering

Cause I was a dreamer
A dandelion prophet
Wherever the wind blows
Well, that's where I'm headed

Nothing that we speak bends
When we are sleeping
When we're both sleeping
Cause the holes drill in my head
You keep me from wandering

Cause I was a dreamer
A dandelion prophet
Wherever the wind blows
Well, that's where I'm headed


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

_Rows and flows of angel hair 
And ice cream castles in the air
And feather canyons everywhere
I've looked at clouds that way

But now they only block the sun
They rain and snow on everyone
So many things I would have done 
But clouds got in my way

I've looked at clouds from both sides now
From up and down and still somehow
It's cloud's illusions I recall
I really don't know clouds at all

Tears and fears and feeling proud, 
To say "I love you" right out loud
Dreams and schemes and circus crowds 
I've looked at life that way

But now old friends they're acting strange 
They shake their heads, they say I've changed
Well something's lost, but something's gained 
In living every day.

I've looked at life from both sides now
From win and lose and still somehow
It's life's illusions I recall
I really don't know life at all

I've looked at life from both sides now 
From up and down, and still somehow 
It's life's illusions I recall 
I really don't know life at all_


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

Girls just want to have fu-un.
Girls just wanna have fuuuuun.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a barbie girl in a barbie world, life in plastic its fantastic ....😢


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

I'd rather have Jesus than silver or gold.
I'd rather have Jesus than riches untold.
I'd rather have Jesus than houses or land.
I'd rather be led by His nail-pierced hand.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Just like a blind man, I wandered along, worries & fears I claimed for my own, then like the blind man that god gave back his sight praise the lord I saw the light.


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

でも反省してる暇なんてないしマジI don’t give a f**k.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We’re a part of something special
It’s a crack in time, a wrinkle

Fallen from the nest, young eagle

I will pull my feathers out, stay humble
Stay humble, stay humble ohhhhohh
Stay humble, stay humble mmmmm, well

Uncle Mana taught us like an elder
Took asunder older brother, he said
‘This is powerful country,
This is powerful country, yeah’

We felt like we were returning,
To our land rebels, and the shepherds in the sea
Takers are taking what the leavers will leave

So, grieve me the black prince cicada,
Such a loud voice for a tiny creature, oh

Teach me to let go of all of my pain,
I do forgive I don’t forget these things
I do forgive I don’t forget these things, so

We burn the ******** for a safe passage way,
Drink of the earth, smoke of the dirt,
And my warpaint was red ochre clay, hoka hey
Red ochre clay, hoka hey, red ochre clay, well

Our prayers ignite and cast out into the shire,
And the song of our struggle, came straight from the fire, it goes:

Holy holy grandmother we sing,
Wash us clean of our pain and suffering
Give us strength for a new beginning
In my deepest thanks I sing

It’ll wash away, it will wash away – lift ’em up


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam
Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam
You know I gotta Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam
Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam
Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam
Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam
You know I gotta Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam
Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam, Wala Cam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on the verge of everything
Been lookin' to be surrendering so honestly
Tiptoe to the edge of my destiny
Free fall backwards, great mystery
Speakin' to me, the pain of the youth
The confusion of the people and their struggle for truth
Yeah, regroup and renew
Time to regroup, renew the ambition of a nation
Zombies treadin' on decaying foundation
Wasting, creating hostility among us
Turning our back on our mother
We're turning our back on our mother

These people are relentless, senseless, violent and racist
Providing installation in my day-to-day, endless
Positivity can definitely be contagious
Persuasive, cause I'm speaking my truth
I got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, picking fresh fruits
Got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, whoa
Cause I live in a land of abundance
Where the rain off my roof is sacred and precious
And now we get to work and be found riding horses
And normally with the courage that we like to front
Bringin' it back to the land when there was food to hunt
And yeah, when there was food for her
And yeah, oh

I'm learning the language of the planet
We inhabit and stab it with
The chemicals that we practice
And I've had it with habits, it's tragic
This trajectory course that we're on
Separated from the dirt, from ourselves, from the song
Every robot sings, with his hand to his heart:
"I will kill for God, and I will hit my mark
And I will stand, like a fool, for three cause of the treason"
Nobody's bombing me, but other countries are weeping
Choppin' the mountains in half
Can't you hear the earth screamin'?
Whoaoh, can't you hear the Earth screamin'?
Oh
Blood oil for dinner, better have an appetite, yeah
Cause we rape, pillage and plunder
So you can heat your house tonight


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

_Found you when your heart was broke
Took it slow, fought to keep you close

Gave love about a hundred tries
Just running from the demons in your mind

then I took yours and made them mine
I didn't notice cuz my love was blind

I said I'd catch you if you fall
and if they laugh then F them all

Tell me how's it feel sitting up there
Feeling so high but too far away to hold me
Does it ever get lonely~_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

This is a last dance
My last chance.. to get it right
At first glance
You might think my life looks nice
But if you look a little closer
I walk on thin ice
Im 1 slip from death
12 steps from paradise
Im young America
Riddled with defects of charater
A reject
Caught in a web of mass hysteria
I pray for the world to change
I seen my friends killed in pain
1 fixed from the end
1 drink from sane Im stained
Lost with my brain broke
A second from smoked out
Still living the great hope
Sh*t if ya gonna save me save me now
Im an escape artist with no escape I need a way out
My life is way out
The same old played out
Stuck on the same rout
So Im taking a leap of faith
Hoping I win this race
Hoping this time I'm bleased and dont miss
Cause I know
An God knows
I really worked hard for this

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

Now when i get away from trouble
I go looking for more
Taking 2 steps back from the bridge to the shore
Trying to hustle muscle sore from doing the Devil's chore's
Running from my problems
Never getting to the core
Been running round in circles
Down dead end roads
I dont know where Im going
But I act like I know
Borrowing money to pay back what I owe
My heads a 3 ring circus
Im a 1 man show

Another tattooed freak
I was born in a jar
I was breed to be a sick confused loser rockstar
So whose the puppet master?
I went from county jail to an over night disaster
Living fast an getting faster
Now mumma's on the front pouch sippin on some wine
While Daddy's in the office an hes chopping up some lines
My sisters in the backyard smoking northen green
My brothers in the basement cooking meth amphetamines

Take away the pain
An let me fly away
Take away the pain
An let me fly away

These thoughts, collective
Im trying to alter my perspective
I'm coming to a halt
But to stop is my objective
Time is running out
My luck is running thin
I've struggled too long not to win or die trying
I see the clock ticking buying time time is flying
I smile at defeat still inside Im crying
Look into the sky asking why I cant live a simple life
Its a lie to try an say the grass isnt greener on the other side
A poor excuse for Heavens set
Cause I cant climb the fench no matter how hard I try
Im wrapped in bared wire wondering whose on my side
Rusty knives in back
Theres no where left for me to hid
Im wrapped up in sins so Im in for a ride
I'd commit suicide but I dont wanna die
Im sick of getting high
An Im sick of these games
There's not enough drugs to take
To take away the pain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I don't want your empty love
Just leave me alone
I have done ok so far
Living on my own
You said you could give me shelter
Underneath your wing
But all I ever got from you
Was hate and misery

Woman
You don't want
To be
Just friends

Thought that I could always be there
Everytime you call
Now you seem surprised to find
That I'm not there at all
Oh you loved the way you had me
Pressed beneath your thumb
Now I am the one who's laughing
My new life's begun

My new life is getting stronger
Since you've gone away
Survival is the only thing
That I care for today
You showed me the beautiful
And ugly sides of love
Now I am to roam the earth
*****ing what you've done


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities 

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak
Pacha Mama spinning firelight
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot
All up on my sh*t in the morning commute
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that sh*t will never serve me
Bless other men investigate your mystery

Little spider weaves a wispy web
And stumbling through the woods it catches to my head
She crawls behind my ear and whispers secrets
Dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Yeah, dragonfly wiz by and sings now teach it
Form on the trail I watch you head up mauka
I turn makai and whisper, “thank you sister”
Edge of the west where water touches land
You are the east with folded maps in hand
Time to increase my frequency!
Hands of light and bodies talking
Gimme some of that wild fox medicine
But, keep me here in this wild present tense
Fully supported on new lovers chest
Dawning adventures sparkle get some rest

So, tap me out and tap me into you
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My friends don't walk, they run
Skinny dip in rabbit holes for fun
Popping, popping balloons with guns, getting high off helium
We paint white roses red,
Each shade from a different person's head
This dream, dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are

Where is my prescription?
Doctor, doctor please listen
My brain is scattered
You can be Alice,
I'll be the mad hatter.

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

_And all the people say
You can't wake up 
This is not a dream
you're part of the machine
You are not a human being

Low on self esteem so you run on gasoline
oh, I think there's a flaw in my code
oh, these voices won't leave me alone

well my heart is gold 
and my hands are cold_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

We have a flair for the shade and the inbetween
We like to run with the wolves from the darker scene
When we turn the safety off, the shots are automatic
All our friends tell their friends we’re so dramatic

We’ll have you wrapped around our trigger finger
Queen bee yellow, you’re the skin for our stinger
We’ll make you swoon, make it hurt just a little
We’re the boys and the girls and the freaks in the middle

We know the halls you walk are unforgiving
It’s not the kind of place to find your place among the living
We have a plan, we’ve got the means for your liberation
You’ll only have to blur the lines on a few occasions
We have you wrapped around our trigger finger

Queen bee yellow, you’re the skin for our stinger
We’ll make you swoon, make you hurt just a little
We’re the boys and the girls and the freaks in the middle
Boys and the girls and the freaks in the middle
Boys and the girls and the freaks in the middle

We have the cure for your crisis never patent pending
If you come along with us the doors are never ending
If you want to rule the world you’ve got to stop pretending
If you want to rule the world you’ve got to stop pretending

See, we’ve got them wrapped around our trigger fingers
Queen bee yellow, they’re the skin for our stingers
We’ll make them swoon, make it hurt just a little
We’re the boys and the girls and the freaks in the middle
Boys and the girls and the freaks in the middle
Boys and the girls and the freaks in the middle
Boys and the girls and the freaks in the middle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sitting on the bed
Or lying wide awake
There's demons in my head
And it's more than I can take
I think I'm on a roll
But I think it's kinda weak
Saying all I know is
I gotta get away from me
Gotta get away from me
Gotta get away from me
Gotta get away from me


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

When the morning comes
When we see what we've become
In the cold light of day we're a flame in the wind
Not the fire that we've begun
Every argument, every word we can't take back
'Cause with all that has happened
I think that we both know the way that the story ends

Then only for a minute
I want to change my mind
'Cause this just don't feel right to me
I want to raise your spirits
I want to see you smile but
Know that means I'll have to leave
Know that means I'll have to leave
Lately, I've been, I've been thinking
I want you to be happier, 
I want you to be happier


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I can't see the meaning of this life I'm leading
I try to forget you as you forgot me
This time there is nothing left for you to take
This is goodbye

Summer is miles and miles away
And no one would ask me to stay

And I should contemplate this change
To ease the pain
And I should step out of the rain
Turn away

Close to ending it all, I am drifting through the
stages
Of the rapture born within this loss
Thoughts of death inside
Tear me apart from the core of my soul

Summer is miles and miles away
And no one would ask me to stay

And I should contemplate this change
To ease the pain
And I should step out of the rain
Turn away

At times the dark's fading slowly
But it never sustains
Would someone watch over me
In my time of need?

Summer is miles and miles away
And no one would ask me to stay

And I should contemplate this change
To ease the pain
And I should step out of the rain
Turn away


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm so tired, I haven't slept a wink
I'm so tired, my mind is on the blink
I wonder should I get up and fix myself a drink
No, no, no

I'm so tired I don't know what to do
I'm so tired my mind is set on you
I wonder should I call you but I know what you would do

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind

I'm so tired, I'm feeling so upset
Although I'm so tired I'll have another cigarette
And curse Sir Walter Raleigh
He was such a stupid git

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind

(Monsieur, Monsieur, Monsieur, how about another one?)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

"Everybody needs a little time away," I heard her say, "from each other."
"Even lover's need a holiday far away from each other."
Hold me now. It's hard for me to say I'm sorry. I just want you to stay.

After all that we've been through, I will make it up to you. I promise to.
And after all that's been said and done,
You're just the part of me I can't let go.

Couldn't stand to be kept away just for the day from your body.
Wouldn't wanna be swept away, far away from the one that I love.
Hold me now. It's hard for me to say I'm sorry. I just want you to know.
Hold me now. I really want to tell you I'm sorry. I could never let you go.

After all that we've been through, I will make it up to you. I promise to.
And after all that's been said and done,
You're just the part of me I can't let go.

After all that we've been through, I will make it up to you. I promise to.

You're gonna be the lucky one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom, please tell me what to do,
I'm so disappointed in you
You said those words that made me cry,
And you always wondered why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, please hurry home to me,
I waited up so patiently
You sit down and you start to cry,
But you never ask me why
Why I sing my lullaby

Was it my fault they lead you in the wrong direction?
Was it my fault they didn't show you any affection?
I show you when I start to cry
Still you always wonder why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, why love me if you're cold
You'll just get bitter then grow old
Ask me when I start to weep
Then I'll tell you in my sleep
Why I sing my lullaby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm smoking way too many Turkish jades
And sipping on Kentucky straight
And when it's empty
I'll drink aftershave in desperation

When I was younger I was just abused
That's why I'm always staring at my shoes
It's funny how the smallest things affect you in big ways
Why do the best things always go so wrong?
It's not enough for them to give your all
A revelation in the shower stall that love is futile

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
I'm like a beast but not as nice

And all the time I wasted on some girls
Just makes me want to wretch
My guys unfurled
The road to hell is paved with golden curls and headaches
I've known the tragedy of former friends
I've seen the desperate means to desperate ends
I'm going to die by liver, lung or chest or by my own hand
I had a relative who killed himself
He made his noose from his karate belt
I think I know how he must have felt
But I'm still breathing

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
Revenge is sweetest served on ice, yeah

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
The phone is off the hook tonight

There's going to be a suicide tonight
You never know, this time it might be mine
There's going to be a suicide tonight
Hopefully, this time it won't be friends of mine
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
A razorblade is bought to bleed some mother****er dry
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
Another girl will stop the heart of just another guy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Guilty as charged
But damn it, it ain't right
There's someone else controlling me

Death in the air
Strapped in the electric chair
This can't be happening to me

Who made you God to say
"I'll take your life from you?"

Flash before my eyes
Now it's time to die
Burning in my brain
I can feel the flame

Wait for the sign
To flick the switch of death
It's the beginning of the end

Sweat, chilling cold
As I watch death unfold
Consciousness my only friend

My fingers grip with fear
What am I doing here?

Flash before my eyes
Now it's time to die
Burning in my brain
I can feel the flame

Someone help me
Oh please, God help me
They're trying to take it all away
I don't want to die

Time moving slow
The minutes seem like hours
The final curtain call I see

How true is this?
Just get it over with
If this is true, just let it be

Wakened by horrid scream
Freed from this frightening dream

Flash before my eyes
Now it's time to die
Burning in my brain
I can feel the flame


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I never meant to start a war
I just wanted you to let me in
And instead of using force
I guess I should’ve let you win
I never meant to start a war
I just wanted you to let me in
I guess I should’ve let you win


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lying beside you
Here in the dark
Feeling your heartbeat with mine
Softly you whisper
You're so sincere
How could our love be so blind
We sailed on together
We drifted apart
And here you are
By my side

So now I come to you
With open arms
Nothing to hide
Believe what I say
So here I am
With open arms
Hoping you'll see
What your love means to me
Open arms

Living without you
Living alone
This empty house seems so cold
Wanting to hold you
Wanting you near
How much I wanted you home

But now that you've come back
Turned night into day
I need you to stay

So now I come to you
With open arms
Nothing to hide
Believe what I say
So here I am
With open arms
Hoping you'll see
What your love means to me
Open arms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wise men say that rushing is violence
and so is your silence
when its rooted in compliance
To stand firm in loving defiance,
make art your alliance
give voice to the fire

Move people to the beat of the wind
Gather yourself and begin
to dance the song until it ends
We are winners, champions of the light
forming in numbers and might
keep the truth close in sight...

Medicine Woman, Medicine Man
walking with grace, I know your face, and I trust your hands


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It was down in Louisiana,
Just about a mile from Texarkana,
In them old cotton fields back home.

Oh, when them cotton bolls get rotten
You can't pick very much cotton,
In them old cotton fields back home.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

But when his drinking and lusting and his hunger
For power became known to more and more people
The demands to do something about this outrageous
Man became louder and louder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a girl across the street from me
I buried her son beneath a tree
I don't know why she's mad at me
He was stinking up my garage, you see

I met a cute boy, he liked my smile
We fell in love for a little while
He kissed me on the lips and it tasted sweet
So I chopped him into pieces and cooked his meat

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

I made a dress from a choir girl's skin
I wore it to church, the preacher said I'd sinned
Forgive me Father for my fashion crime
Your skin is so nice I'll use yours next time

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

La la la la la la la...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No one's paved the road to paradise
Or guaranteed that it'd be nice
It's just a long road hard road
Dragging our little red wagon
Till were six feet under wondering
"What the f*** have I done?
Where did all my time go? "
At times in life you gotta take
A chance and dance on broken
Glass and see who lasts...


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

the moon is disgusting, or so im told


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am changing my name
I am burning my past
I'm laying yesterday to rest at last
I am owning these actions
then setting them aflame
I'm not sorry for who I am
or who you wanted me to be

I am skywriting this survival
I am sending this survival in a bottle to the stars
here now - hear this now
I am not sorry for being here now
hear now
I am not sorry cuz I've made it here now
hear now
there's no apologizing for being here now
hear now
be not sorry because you are here now

plant your feet in the ground
then take a stand
we're all human beings while we're falling down
bent over backwards to grab your hand
we are all human beings while we are hitting the ground

existence should be enough
existence could have been enough
existence should have been enough
existence should be enough for love
existence should be enough to be loved


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

If I didn’t have you 
Life would be blue 
I’d be Dr. Who without the Tardis 
A candle without a wick 
A Watson without a Crick
I’d be one of my outfits without a Dick-ie 
I’d be cheese without the mac 
Jobs without the Wozniak 
I’d be solving exponential equations that use bases not 
found on your calculator making it much harder to crack 
I’d be an atom without a bomb 
A dot without the com


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

I did not react
I settled my grievance
By crafting a mask
and I never looked back


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

When I stand, my back to the sea
A big white cloud looking right down on me
Sound of sun, missing my eyes
Everything's clear, everything's bright

Big white cloud, big white cloud
Big white cloud on me
Big white cloud, big white cloud
Big white cloud on me


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Everybody told me I was falling in love, I said, you would fall too if you knew what I was dreaming of. Everybody told me I was stupid because, “you were bad, you were wrong and I knew it.”


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

What is this that stands before me?
Figure in black which points at me
Turn around quick, and start to run
Find out I'm the chosen one
Oh no

Big black shape with eyes of fire
Telling people their desire
Satan's sitting there, he's smiling
Watches those flames get higher and higher
Oh no, no, please God help me

Is it the end, my friend?
Satan's coming 'round the bend
people running 'cause they're scared
The people better go and beware
No, no, please, no


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Our daughter is one and a half
You have been dead eleven days
I got on the boat and came to the place
Where the three of us were going to build our house
If you had lived
You died though
So I came here alone with our baby and the dust of your bones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Never hunger
Never prosper
I have fallen prey to failure
Struggle within
Triggered again
Now the candle burns at both ends

Twisting under schizophrenia
Falling deep into dementia

Old habits reappear
Fighting the fear of fear
Growing conspiracy
Everyone’s after me
Frayed ends of sanity
Hear them calling
Hear them calling me

Birth of terror
Death of much more
I’m the slave of fear, my captor
Never warnings
Spreading its wings
As I wait for the horror she brings

Loss of interest, question, wonder
Waves of fear they pull me under

Old habits reappear
Fighting the fear of fear
Growing conspiracy
Everyone’s after me
Frayed ends of sanity
Hear them calling
Hear them calling me

Into ruin
I am sinking
Hostage of this nameless feeling
Hell is set free
Flooded I’ll be
Feel the undertow inside me

Height, hell, time, haste, terror, tension
Life, death, want, waste, mass depression


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

He walked her through the best days of her life
Sixty years together and he never left her side
A nursing home
At eighty-five
And the doctor said it could be her last night
And the nurse said Oh
Should we tell him now
Or should he wait until the morning to find out
But when they checked her room that night
He was laying by her side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaceman, oh spaceman!
Come rescue me from this!
Calling all aliens!
Come rescue me!

I see your face on television, almost every day
In magazines and on the big screen
Close yet far away

Remember that night at my window
When I waved at you?
I must have been only five, or so,
But I never forgot you.

I wonder why you choose those others
And you never come to call on me.
When I'm the one who's waiting for you
I really need you - please pick me!


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Standing on the moon
Where talk is cheap and vision true
Standing on the moon
But I would rather be with you
Somewhere in San Francisco
On a back porch in July
Just looking up to heaven
At this crescent in the sky
Standing on the moon
With nothing left to do
A lovely view of heaven
But I'd rather be with you, be with you

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a house on my block
That's abandoned and cold
Folks moved out of it a
Long time ago
And they took all their things
And they never came back
Looks like it's haunted
With the windows all cracked
And everyone call it
The house, the house where
Nobody lives

Once it held laughter
Once it held dreams
Did they throw it away
Did they know what it means
Did someone's heart break
Or did someone do somebody wrong?

Well the paint was all cracked
It was peeled off of the wood
Papers were stacked on the porch
Where I stood
And the weeds had grown up
Just as high as the door
There were birds in the chimney
And an old chest of drawers
Looks like no one will ever
Come back to the
House were nobody lives

So if you find someone
Someone to have, someone to hold
Don't trade it for silver
Don't trade it for gold
I have all of life's treasures
And they are fine and they are good
They remind me that houses
Are just made of wood
What makes a house grand
Ain't the roof or the doors
If there's love in a house
It's a palace for sure
Without love...
It ain't nothin but a house
A house where nobody lives
Without love it ain't nothin
But a house, a house where
Nobody lives.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

One, two, three I force myself to be still
Haunted by hate inseminated by greed
Corruption and neoconservative pilgrims
Your alchemy, alchemy can’t help me when
Everything is burning

I dream gunfire but I’m not sleeping
The bloodshed, the lies
Everything is burning

In this heat I believe there is no future
Control and fear killing queers, Santa Claus, dictators
I was God, I was love, now I’m bleeding
Oh alchemy, alchemy can’t help me when
Everything is burning

I dream gunfire but I’m not sleeping
I fear outside
Everything is burning


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You’re in the dark
Just you and anger
Your oldest friend
Your closest lover
Show them your art
Show them your alchemy
Your addictive viral
Euphoric raging need

Kick down the door
Kick through the pain
You’ve been talking to the wall
Everybody is dead in this house

Kick down the door
Kick through the pain
You never wanted to be born
Everybody is dead in this house

You think too much
Mind over muscle
You keep seeing those dancing stars
They’re all just idiots and *****s
You cannot trust
The world’s just trouble
Any chance you get – destroy
Take everything back to the start

Kick down the door
Kick through the pain
You’ve been crawling up the wall
Everybody is dead in this house

Kick down the door
Kick through the pain
You never wanted to be born
Everybody is dead in this house


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My coarse heart swallows every thing up
Like a black hole

In the adrenaline room
At the back of my head
There’s a locked up box
And people kissing everywhere


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

We are all insane
Counting down every single living day
We are prisoners of fate
I smile at the way everybody accepts the pain

[Chorus]
Just because I don't care
Doesn't mean I don't feel
Just because I don't believe
Doesn't mean I don't understand
We are one in the unified field

We are not in the dark
Our animal anger is eating our human hearts
How come everything hurts if nothing lasts?
I smile at the way everybody lives in the past

Just because I don't care 
doesn't mean I don't feel
Just because I don't believe 
doesn't mean I don't understand
We are one in the unified field

We are all the same
Counting down every second every living day
We are prisoners of fate
I smile at the way everybody accepts the pain

[Chorus]

I don't care, I don't believe
But I feel, I feel


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Can't shake the headache
Can't break the chain
I ache for your touches
Bittersweet foreplay
And your legs come open
How I run cause I'm afraid

You will feel my every fear
You will cry my every tear
Say Hello Melancholia!
I want you to adore me
I want you to ignore me
Say hello melancholia!

Your pale complexion
Tender embrace
I feel elevation
I feel disgrace
I know you need it
If I must I will obey

You will feel my every fear
You will cry my every tear
Say Hello Melancholia!
I want you to adore me
I want you to ignore me
Say hello melancholia!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Do the right thing
Do the right thing
Do it all the time
Do it all the time
Make yourself right
Never mind them
Don't you know you're not the only one suffering

Do the right thing
Do the right thing
Do it all the time
Do it all the time
Make yourself right
Never mind them
Don't you know you're not the only one suffering


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
never been a better time than this
suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city
that swells with so much hate 
you seem to rise above
and take its place
the heart pumps until it dies
drain the blood, the heart is wise

All my friends are murder
All my bones no marrows in
All these fiends want teenage meat
All my friends are murderers

Away....


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Think about it, there must be higher love
Down in the heart or hidden in the stars above
Without it, life is a wasted time
Look inside your heart, I'll look inside mine
Things look so bad everywhere
In this whole world, what is fair?
We walk blind and we try to see
Falling behind in what could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Where's that higher love I keep thinking of?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom, please tell me what to do,
I'm so disappointed in you
You said those words that made me cry,
And you always wondered why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, please hurry home to me,
I waited up so patiently
You sit down and you start to cry,
But you never ask me why
Why I sing my lullaby

Was it my fault they lead you in the wrong direction?
Was it my fault they didn't show you any affection?
I show you when I start to cry
Still you always wonder why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, why love me if you're cold
You'll just get bitter then grow old
Ask me when I start to weep
Then I'll tell you in my sleep
Why I sing my lullaby


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Solomoon said:


> Think about it, there must be higher love
> Down in the heart or hidden in the stars above
> Without it, life is a wasted time
> Look inside your heart, I'll look inside mine
> ...


I love that Steve Winwood song. Both the lyrics and tune are so upbeat. If I'm able to get in a good mood, that's one of the songs that can break through and bring me up.






Lydia -- Highly Suspect



> You're getting everything you had
> Every little thing you had
> I'm gonna run repairs
> I've seen your ****ing worst
> ...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
And I say it's all right


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

> Outrunning karma
> That boy can't run no farther
> It's last days of Sparta
> Follow him down to meet Apollo
> ...


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

CharmedOne said:


> I love that Steve Winwood song. Both the lyrics and tune are so upbeat. If I'm able to get in a good mood, that's one of the songs that can break through and bring me up.


It really does have great lyrics and a vivacious energy. I listen to songs like this for that reason to, they're like weapons to break me out of a negative mindset or bland neutrality.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

> Full moon on an endless night
> I can feel the change
> Clouds roar lightning strikes
> Time to break the chains
> ...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Baby don't you hear me calling

_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So this didn't go well
i fell 
oh well
i'm on gonna brush off the dirt 
and put on a new skirt

shake it up 
break it down
spread some love
and all around
chase the rush shoot the breeze
feel the bullets in my knees

i wanna fall like the waterfall falls
leap like superman can over super tall walls
soar like an eagle
roar like a lion
never give up 
never stop trying


----------



## Neddy123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Believe

That life can change, that you're not stuck in vain

We're not the same, we're different tonight

Tonight, Tonight


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Baby you don't know,what you do to me.
Between me and you, I feel a chemistry.
.
.
.
.
.
I got a crush on you and that's true indeed.
And I'm digging you you make me believe
.
.
.
.
.
Your love is a one in a million
It goes on and on and on
You give me a really good feeling all day long.

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This one's for North Carolina! C'mon and raise up
Take your shirt off, twist it 'round yo head
Spin it like a helicopter
North Carolina! C'mon and raise up
This one's for you, uh-huh, this one's for who?
Us, us, us; yes sir!


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm building this house, *on the moon*
Like a lost, astronaut
Lookin' at you, like a star
From a place, the world forgot
And there's nothing, that I can do
Except bury my love for you


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm never gonna dance again


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

c6 goals


In the words of a broken heart its just emotions taking me over
Caught up in sorrow
Lost in the song
But if you don't come back
Come home to me darlin'
Don't you know there's no (no body left in this world to hold me tight)
And don't you know there's no (nobody left in this world to kiss goodnight)
Kiss goodnight
(Goodnight,goodnight)

--------
Remember the love
You got to, you got to remember the love
Remember the love
You know that love is a gift from up above
Remember the love
Share love, give love, spread love
Measure in love
Seasons of love
Seasons of love
Measure, measure your life in love
--------

Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen,
Tod und Verzweiflung flammet um mich her!
Fühlt nicht durch dich Sarastro
Todesschmerzen,
So bist du meine Tochter nimmermehr.
Verstossen sei auf ewig,
Verlassen sei auf ewig,
Zertrümmert sei'n auf ewig
Alle Bande der Natur
Wenn nicht durch dich!
Sarastro wird erblassen!
Hört, Rachegötter,
Hört der Mutter Schwur!


----------



## Musicalness (Sep 29, 2018)

Have you ever been alone in a crowded room.


----------



## Neddy123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well Jesus Christ I’m alone again
So what did you do those three days you were dead
'Cuz this problem’s gonna last
More than the weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up look around and
then scale back down too

See I believe in a revolution, I believe it is a hell,
I believe in it, take care of it daily daily on demand because...
I am a blacksmith of metal and words and a sheep that pitch black too,
and in this life spun short in the span of things I believe there's a bit more that we ought to be trying
Cause 500 hundred years ago, when these trees were more dense,
and the colors pristine, so the chaos made sense.
There was no knowing of loss of a mountain,
the whole mountain that I call home and these same hills roll on and on,
without mention of vanish or where fools belong and these same mountains that go to peace
long before the noose, and now that soon is really gone, now that too is nearly gone
so tell me what have we done as a civilization to destroy in our own wake that
metaphorical hand that feeds us we are trashing our own birthday cake
and I consider myself a skeptic but I'm optimist in soul and we are all getting force fed,
we are led around like the bull and he is huge and rageful and somehow subdued and hauled by those thick rings

so don't you too shut out the filthy, nasty, sticky truth of things
So here we go, get the f*** out your car, walk, it's good for you stop consuming blindly,
get by on what you do have and then scale that down too


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Too tragic to stay with you
Too static to try for you
These scars, they swallow hard
The part of the past that's hollow and dark
Too horrid to kill for you
Too sordid to die with you
Unstable as always, come down
Everything else is just dust and sound

I'd give it all away, come take it all away
You can't resent the fear
Somebody tell me how I got here
I'd give it all to you, come take it, it's all for you
The noise is so damn loud, but
Everything else is just dust and sound

Separate (I've lost my only way)
Separate (I've lost my only way)
Separate (I've lost my only way)
See the shape 
Broken and thrown away

I don't want to do this anymore
Everything's s*** everything's been taken
Forsaken, gotta start it over 'cause I'm hearing it
Backwards, don't make sense, don't feel better
Who's better? It's not that simple
You gotta figure it out before you make things difficult
It's not a word, it's a problem, the problem was easy
Draw your conclusions, solutions?
Anybody else want to run?
Contorting, distorting, I am undone
One less propaganda nightmare fixture
Are you getting the picture?

Separate 
I've lost my only way
See the shape 
Broken and thrown away


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

And it’s strange, all the things that I’ve run from
Are the things that completeness could come from


----------



## Musicalness (Sep 29, 2018)

scooby said:


> And it's strange, all the things that I've run from
> Are the things that completeness could come from


 Hey, what song is this?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Musicalness said:


> Hey, what song is this?


 Gang of Youths - Don't Let Your Spirit Wane.

Great band from Australia.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fire and caffeine, a lot of nicotine
I'm on a burn, so I better tell you everything
The competition, the superstition
Nevermind 'cause you're never gonna give in
If acquired and that's how you like it
The same trouble in a different disguise
Bound to walk with a target on my back
At least I'm ready for another attack

Know I got ability, divisibility
I point a finger but it's always looking back at me
The centerpiece pulling on the mechanism
Unearthing skies of the cataclysm
When the innocent begin to circumvent
The color fades, but the picture is vibrant
What do you believe, doesn't matter now
Turn away, the killer is that of now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines


----------



## Musicalness (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

^ You're welcome.


'Fly me to the moon.'


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I did my best, it wasn't much
I couldn't feel, so I tried to touch
I've told the truth, I didn't come to fool you
And even though it all went wrong
I'll stand before the Lord of Song
With nothing on my tongue but Hallelujah


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Many nights we prayed
With no proof anyone could hear
In our hearts a hopeful a song
We barely understood
Now we are not afraid
Although we know there's much to fear
We were moving mountains
Long before we knew we could, whoa, yes

There can be miracles
When you believe
Though hope is frail
Its hard to kill
Who knows what miracles
You can achieve
When you believe somehow you will
You will when you believe

Mmmyeah
In this time of fear
When prayer so often proves in vain
Hope seems like the summer bird
Too swiftly flown away
Yet now I'm standing here
My hearts so full, I can't explain
Seeking faith and speakin' words
I never thought I'd say

There can be miracles
When you believe (When you believe)
Though hope is frail
Its hard to kill (Mmm)
Who knows what miracles
You can achieve (You can achieve)
When you believe somehow you will
You will when you believe
(Hey)

(Ooh)
They don't always happen when you ask
And its easy to give in to your fears
But when you're blinded by your pain
Can't see the way, get through the rain
A small but still, resilient voice
Says hope is very near, oh (Oh)

There can be miracles (Miracles)
When you believe (Boy, when you believe, yeah) (Though hope is frail)
Though hope is frail (Its hard)
Its hard to kill (Hard to kill, oh, yeah)
Who knows what miracles
You can achieve (You can achieve, oh)
When you believe somehow you will (Somehow, somehow, somehow)
Somehow you will (I know, I know, know)
You will when you believe (When you)
(Oh oh)


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Over and over, honey
Over and over, honey
Over and over, honey
Over and over, honey
Over and over


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I am not a stranger to the dark
Hide away, they say
'Cause we don't want your broken parts
I've learned to be ashamed of all my scars
Run away, they say
No one'll love you as you are

But I won't let them break me down to dust
I know that there's a place for us
For we are glorious

When the sharpest words wanna cut me down
I'm gonna send a flood, gonna drown them out
I am brave, I am bruised
I am who I'm meant to be, this is me
Look out 'cause here I come
And I'm marching on to the beat I drum
I'm not scared to be seen
I make no apologies
This is me


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You lose your way, just take my hand
You're lost at sea, then I'll command your boat to me again
Don't look too far, right where you are, that's where I am
I'm your man
I'm your man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You took the blue out of the sky
My whole life changed when you said goodbye
And I keep cryin'...cryin' 

Oooh baby, oooh baby I wish I never saw the sunshine
I wish I never saw the sunshine
And if I never saw the sunshine baby
Then maybe...I wouldn't mind the rain


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I was thinking about her, thinking about me
Thinking about us, what we gonna be?
Open my eyes... it was only just a dream


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

You terrify me
'Cause you're a man, you're not a boy
You got some power
And I can't treat you like a toy
You're the road less
Travelled by a little girl
You disregard the mess while I try to control the world
Don't leave me, stay here and frighten me
Don't leave me, come now enlighten me
Give me all you got
Give me your wallet and your watch
Give me your first-born
Give me the rainbow and the
So go and challenge me
Take the reins and see
Watch me squirm baby
But you are just what I need

And I've never played a fair game
I've always had the upper hand
But what good is intellect and airplay
If I can't respect any man
Oh I want to play a fair game
Yeah I want to play a fair game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities
Wake the dreams into realities

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak 
Pacha Mama spinning firelight 
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot 
All up on my S*** in the morning commute. 
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes 
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon 
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children 
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing
Yeah, you’re the guru now so visualize leaving.

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready!
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that **** will never serve me!
Bless other men investigate your mystery

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a streetlamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think you know that it tears me apart
But I hope you know that it tears me apart
Yeah, don't lose me darling
Yeah, I've lost the feeling


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ayy Ayy Ayy Ayy
Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay
Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay Ay









_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Faces, did you see their faces
Did they touch you
Have you felt such pain
To have nothing
To dream something
Then lose hoping
Is not life but lame
But time has made promises
Just promises

Be not always - Michael Jackson


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello there 
The angel from my nightmare
The shadow in the background of the morgue
The unsuspecting victim 
Of darkness in the valley
We can live like Jack and Sally if we want
Where you can always find me
And we'll have Halloween on Christmas
And in the night we'll wish this never ends
We'll wish this never ends

Brought to you by why is there a 10 hour loop of this? (and why is the title incorrect because it has Tom singing the chorus in it as well?)

I was hoping this one was literally just 'where are you?' But I imagine that'd be really annoying. Or the whole song where the only lyric is where are you.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know if You can hear me
Or if You're even there
I don't know if You would listen
To a gypsie's prayer
Yes, I know I'm just an outcast
I shouldn't speak to you
Still I see Your face and wonder...
Were You once an outcast too?
God help the outcasts
Hungry from birth
Show them the mercy
They don't find on earth
God help my people
We look to you still
God help the outcasts
or nobody will


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was hoping this one was literally just 'where are you?' But I imagine that'd be really annoying. Or the whole song where the only lyric is where are you.


lol just found this (youtube suggestions are getting increasingly pointless):


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time flies and I can’t keep up
All the years I have to sweep up
Late at night I’m in my bed and in my head
And all the feelings start to creep up

Remember how we used to dress up
You’re beautiful until you’re messed up
Take a picture cause I think we’re losing light
This is how we say goodbye
it’s how we say goodnight

Banging my head against a wall of sound
Wall like a love it brings me to the ground
We surf the crowd, oh we will not go down
I don’t want to drown if you’re not drowning with me

Late December when we’re waking
There’s an unfamiliar aching
By the way you held my hand, held my heart
I didn’t notice it was breaking
This is how you say goodbye
It’s how you say good night


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Just a small town girl
Living in a lonely world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall, Humpty Dumpty had a great fall, all the kings horse's & all the kings men couldn't put Humpty together again 😢


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

> You're looking for the one who ****ed your mom
> It's not me
> It's not me
> 
> ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a good home but I left
I had a good home but I left, right, left
That big f***ing bomb made me deaf, deaf
A Humvee mechanic put his Kevlar on wrong
I guarantee you’ll meet up with a suicide bomb
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Big f***ing ditches in the middle of the road
You pay a hundred dollars just for fillin’ in the hole
Listen to the general every goddamn word
How many ways can you polish up a turd
Left, right, left, left, right
Left, right
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

How is it that the only ones responsible for making this mess
Got their sorry asses stapled to a goddamn desk
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Left, right, left

What did you do before the war?
I was a chef, I was a chef
What was your name?
It was Geoff, Geoff
I lost my buddy and I wept, wept
I come down from the meth
So I slept, slept
I had a good home but I left, left
Pantsed at the wind for a joke
I pranced right in with the dope
Glanced at her shin she said nope
Left, right, left

Nimrod Bodfish have you any wool
Get me another body bag the body bag’s full
My face was scorched, scorched
I miss my home I miss my porch, porch
Left, right, left

Can I go home in March? March
My stanch was a chin full of soap
That rancid dinner with the pope
Left, right, left

Kelly Presutto got his thumbs blown off
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Boom went his head away
And boom went Valerie
What the hell was it that the president said?
Give him a beautiful parade instead
Left, right, left

When I was over here I never got to vote
I left my arm in my coat
My mom she died and never wrote
We sat by the fire and ate a goat
Just before he died he had a toke
Now I’m home and I’m blind
And I’m broke
What is next


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

_"I'll tell you why
Everything looks different in my eyes
No need to lie
I know everything cause I've got spies
You've lost your mind
It's all in the papers that you signed
Damn dotted lines
Everything looks different I'm not blind"_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something I've been wanting to say to you.
Are you sitting down?
Pretty soon, there will be a day,
when I won't be around.

I'm not trying to scare you
or play with your sympathy.
Just want to remind you
that life is a symphony.

Everyday, live it like it's your last one.
Ever kiss, kiss it like it's your first love.
If i had one wish; then I would wish
that you would live today like
Everyday, Everyday is your last one.
Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

_Forever want to lay with you
Wanting dust to dust, to fade out
You're gone

The only church I'll ever see
Are paper hands calling me
Come home, you're done

I never was too pretty, just a spirit in this city now
With no one at all
But I've never come so far alone
Into something beautiful of my own design

Heaven, I'm done
If one and one and one are three:
Something in this life I'll never see
Baby is gone

The only church I'll ever know
Is in the Earth, the ground below me says
Come home now, you're done

I never was a pretty thing
Always fight and sometimes scream
For nothing at all
And I've never come so far alone
Into something beautiful of my own design
Heaven, I'm done
_


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Well you know when you know, hey
Oh no, do you know it enough, hey
You won't know 'till you know it enough
You won't know 'till you know you know it enough
Feet don't stop me now
Feet don't stop me now


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

They all have girlfriends 
but I’m the one they want
Miss America
With the blue mascara on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a good home but I left
I had a good home but I left, right, left
That big f***ing bomb made me deaf, deaf
A Humvee mechanic put his Kevlar on wrong
I guarantee you’ll meet up with a suicide bomb
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Big f***ing ditches in the middle of the road
You pay a hundred dollars just for fillin’ in the hole
Listen to the general every goddamn word
How many ways can you polish up a turd
Left, right, left, left, right
Left, right
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

How is it that the only ones responsible for making this mess
Got their sorry asses stapled to a goddamn desk
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Left, right, left

What did you do before the war?
I was a chef, I was a chef
What was your name?
It was Geoff, Geoff
I lost my buddy and I wept, wept
I come down from the meth
So I slept, slept
I had a good home but I left, left
Pantsed at the wind for a joke
I pranced right in with the dope
Glanced at her shin she said nope
Left, right, left

Nimrod Bodfish have you any wool
Get me another body bag the body bag’s full
My face was scorched, scorched
I miss my home I miss my porch, porch
Left, right, left

Can I go home in March? March
My stanch was a chin full of soap
That rancid dinner with the pope
Left, right, left

Kelly Presutto got his thumbs blown off
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Boom went his head away
And boom went Valerie
What the hell was it that the president said?
Give him a beautiful parade instead
Left, right, left

When I was over here I never got to vote
I left my arm in my coat
My mom she died and never wrote
We sat by the fire and ate a goat
Just before he died he had a toke
Now I’m home and I’m blind
And I’m broke
What is next


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I look for you in magazines


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I’ll think of you from time to time like rain in the summer.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

This whiskey got me feelin' pretty
So pardon if I'm impolite
I just really need your *** with me
I'm sorry 'bout the other night
And I know I could be more creative
And come up with poetic lines
But I'm turnt up off sizz' and "I love you"
Is the only thing that's in my mind

You take me higher, higher than I've ever been, babe
Just come over, let's pour a drink, babe
I hope I ain't calling you too late, too late
You light my fire
Let's stay up late and smoke a J
I wanna go back to the old way
But I'm drunk and still with a full ash tray
With a little bit too much to say


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This is my home, it's where I belong
From the clouds in the sky to the roots an' stones
I see the sun in the sky, make me feel so high
I see the full moon shine, make me feel so fine
Her river my blood,
Her rock my bone
Her earth my muscle
Her heart my soul
Her children my children, their freedom my goal
I'll be fighting fighting fighting fighting fighting for them all!

I'm a warrior!
Earth warrior!
True-born pagan yeah!
I'm a warrior,
Nature soldier fighting for the earth


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Repeat to yourself that they're not really gone
Time has proven that fooling yourself into believing a lie is the most effective way to deal with things you have no control over

Keep listening to the mixtapes they made you
Overanalyse every single word you hear
"Was this a sign that things were going wrong?"
No, no, you were the one that cared too hard, not them

Stay up every single night staring at your phone
Either attempting to gather up the courage to turn these demons, these constant reminders of your loneliness into nothing more than a bad dream
Or praying just for one second you could feel the warmth of equally returned love

Go out for coffee four times a week by yourself
Always bring your notebook, never stop writing
Leave little comics and thank you notes with your tip
Watch them smile as you get in your car

talk down on yourself whenever possible
My life is **** because I deserve it, right?
You must have done something really bad
And it's nearly impossible for you to cry now

Avoid your friends for weeks even though they're the only sense of consistency you have left in your life
If they really wanted to see you they'd come, but they won't
(Who cares?)

Allow yourself to lose interest in the things you love
Watch as you begin to take a backseat to the world around you, don't fight it
Become a secondary character in your own motion picture

But most importantly drown every single one of your feelings in old stolen rum
Learn to love the taste of it dripping down your throat
Find comfort in the warmth coming from your stomach, you're drinking bottled love now

You don't need other people to drive away your loneliness
You just needed to find a way to talk to it


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh darling just taste my world
Oh you taste so sweet
Sharing our love between the sheets

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

What would you do, to get to me?
What would you say, to have your way?
Would you give it up or try again?
If I hesitate to let you in?
Now would you be yourself, or play a role?
Tell all the boys, or keep it low?
If I say no, would you turn away,
Or play me off or would you stay?
Oh

If at first you don't succeed (first you don't succeed),
Dust yourself off, and try again
You can dust it off and try again, try again
Cause if at first you don't succeed (first you don't succeed),
Dust yourself off, and try again
You can dust it off and try again, dust yourself off and try again, try again






_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Always
(Until the ocean covers every mountain high)

Always
(Until the dolphin flies and parrots live at sea)

Always
(Until we dream of life and life becomes a dream)

Did you know that true love asks for nothing
No no her acceptance is the way we pay
Did you know that life has given love a guarantee
To last through forever and another day

Just as time knew to move on since the beginning
And the seasons know exactly when to change
Just as kindness knows no shame
Know through all your joy and pain
That I'll be loving you always

~Stevie Wonder "I'll Be Loving You Always"

_ I Am Yin_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take my love, take my land,
Take me where I cannot stand.
I don't care, I'm still free,
You can't take the sky from me.

Take me out to the black,
Tell them I ain't comin back.
Burn the land and boil the sea,
You can't take the sky from me.

There's no place, I can be,
Since I've found Serenity.

And you can't take the sky from me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Everyone I love is going to die,
and I will die as well.
I think about this before I sleep,
and have since I was a child.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This makes me feel like a weak man who thinks that he is strong
Must I play the chauvinist to be the man you want?

Sweaty fingers push down on your throat, you say you like it rough
But it's hard to think I do this out of love

And from my own submissive pleasure I want to do just as you wish
But I slap your face too lightly when you ask me to make fists

Kiss me softly do not bite, we can explore like naughty kids
You say you're bored, want dominating and I just stare and flinch

Oh, how rude of me to bring my thoughts into your bedroom
Is it condescending to be so scared I might hurt you?
[x2]

This makes me feel like a weak man who thinks that he is strong
Must I play the chauvinist to be the man you want?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Floundering attempts at making some sort of sense
Striving for significance - In a universe that will not give a ****
The myth of Sisyphus
Authenticity is important, but I'm not sure who I am anymore
I'm at the point now where I'm also doubting who I was before
The arbitrary nature of thought leaves me alone and paranoid
Synonyms for a void

Nobody belongs, time brings invalidation.
Find selfish solace in mutual trepidation

The absurd condition of human existence - a struggle to embrace
I do not get the point that I am supposed to miss
The passive submission or preferred resistance - just give me breathing space
The meaning I used to find - overanalyzed, displaced.
Dispense your goals and actions into something trivial
Pick apart pointless projects, my brain sings with vitriol
I don't reflect, I destroy with thinking
The examined life is not worth living

Look at my sad life in detail and you'll see it is a comedy
Sometimes I wish I was a goat


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I go outside, a blitz of faces unwilling to confess to any empathy, endlessly, incessantly declining any pleasantries
Heavily breathing, socially teething, I’m open like a vivisection
Intense tendency to dwell, seething over missed connections. Infected by my perceptions that I’m a non-entity
Project my insecurity until intensity is weaponry
Grieving a heavenly fiction I perceived while I was dreaming. Awake!
Freezing, wheezing, fundamentally I’m still believing that
This is an elegy for concepts I conceived in deep sleep
And I helplessly watch them fade while I awake--I try and keep them alive
Incomparable with life but eventually they die
And the brain I used to cultivate reveals my lovers were a lie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could Someone Please Explain
The Lifeless And Mundane
World I've Built Around Me

Some By Design
Most By Default
Each Piece Has Its Place
And Each Place With A Face

But They're All So Very Ordinary

And Each Day That Passes
She Tightens Her Leash
And They Sharpen Their Teeth
While I Sit On My Hands
And Do All That I Can
To Hold Back Their Advances

And Then One Day It Will Be
When The World Says To Me
Thanks For Your Trouble
Now Gather Your Rubble
Your Handfuls Of Memories
Of Love And Of Joy

And Your Truckloads Of Misery
Your Self Hating Toys
And Get Out Of The Way
For The Next Poor Fool To See
All The Joy This Life Will Fail To Show Him

Then Miraculously He Broke Free
Of The Grinding Routine
He Sailed To Tahiti And Found His True Love
And He Trampled My Ashes

With No Need For Sunglasses
He Turned To The Bright Shining Sun
I'm Free
No Chain No Shackles No Pain
I'm Free
No Hate And No Fear
No Misery Here

I Didn't Want To Go Out Anyway
I'd Rather Stay Home Any Day
Time Moves Now And Then And Back Again
You Are The Dream That I Will Never Realize

And Then He Screamed At Me
If Only You Had Bled A Little More
You Too Could Be Breathing Just Like Me
Everyone Wants To Be Someone
Why Not You?

And Then He Waved At Me As I Withdrew
I Can Honestly Say
This World Is Gonna Miss You

As I Realize The World Outside
Has Quietly Passed Me By
I Think To Myself
That Should Have Been Mine


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Find me when the lights go down
Signing in and signing out
Gods descend to take me home
Find me staring at my phone
I'm wondering where the hours went
As I'm losing consciousness
My sullen face is all aglow
Time spent looking at my phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind are the many 
proud are the few 
you can see the bombs bursting 
feel the heat 
but what can you do 

It's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous tides 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon 

So many kings 
with their thrones up on high 
a stones throw from the masses 
who continue to cry 
it's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous times 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Outside, I know the light still shines for those who hope
But I can't and I don't and I won't


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You said you like to hear the rain sometimes.
And all I can do is tell you the truth. 
And oh, my eyes will tell you the same.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

You're no good for me
Baby, you're no good for me
You're no good for me
But baby, I want you, I want
Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Never was there ever a girl so pretty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can’t seem to go anywhere
I lost my job, I cut my hair
I’m still the same

I can’t seem to do anything
That doesn’t cause me suffering
That’s just my pain

So Help me! Help me!
Help me! Help me!

Everybody laughs at me
I fall asleep in class you see
I’ve no interest

I haven’t got the time of day
To say the things I need to say
I’m so suppressed

So Help me! Help me!
Help me! Help me!


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

How am i supposed to keep it 100 when you’re my other 50. 
From one of my songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lalalalalalalalalalala

lalalalalalalalalalala

lalalalalalalalalalala

lalalalalalalalalalala

lalalalalalalalalalala

lalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm smoking way too many Turkish jades
And sipping on Kentucky straight
And when it's empty
I'll drink aftershave in desperation

When I was younger I was just abused
That's why I'm always staring at my shoes
It's funny how the smallest things affect you in big ways
Why do the best things always go so wrong?
It's not enough for them to give your all
A revelation in the shower stall that love is futile

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
I'm like a beast but not as nice

And all the time I wasted on some girls
Just makes me want to wretch
My guys unfurled
The road to hell is paved with golden curls and headaches
I've known the tragedy of former friends
I've seen the desperate means to desperate ends
I'm going to die by liver, lung or chest or by my own hand
I had a relative who killed himself
He made his noose from his karate belt
I think I know how he must have felt
But I'm still breathing

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
Revenge is sweetest served on ice, yeah

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
The phone is off the hook tonight

There's going to be a suicide tonight
You never know, this time it might be mine
There's going to be a suicide tonight
Hopefully, this time it won't be friends of mine
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
A razorblade is bought to bleed some mother****er dry
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
Another girl will stop the heart of just another guy


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Keep me forever, tell me you own me.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

And he grabs, he has me by my heart.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You need to give it up
Had about enough
It's not hard to see
The boy is mine
I'm sorry that you
Seem to be confused
He belongs to me
The boy is mine


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn, look at the sunrise
Glowing finish line, made it in record time
Hey, baby, we made it
My head's faded, headlights dilated

Spinnin', spinnin' and I can't sit still
Spinnin', spinnin' and we can't sit still

Baptized in blue skies
Roll the window down, reach out, feel around for new life
Damn, you and those green eyes
We can never stop movin', we see nothin' but the green lights

Spinnin', spinnin' and we can't sit still
Spinnin', spinnin' and we can't sit still


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd by lying if I said I wasn't sick of it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a girl across the street from me
I buried her son beneath a tree
I don't know why she's mad at me
He was stinking up my garage, you see

I met a cute boy, he liked my smile
We fell in love for a little while
He kissed me on the lips and it tasted sweet
So I chopped him into pieces and cooked his meat

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

I made a dress from a choir girl's skin
I wore it to church, the preacher said I'd sinned
Forgive me Father for my fashion crime
Your skin is so nice I'll use yours next time

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

La la la la la la la...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

_Losing the star without a sky
Losing the reasons why
You're losing the calling that you've been faking
And I'm not kidding

It's damned if you don't*
And it's damned if you do
Be true 'cause they'll lock you up*
In a sad sad zoo
Oh hidy hidy hidy what cha tryin' to prove
By hidy hidy hiding you're not worth a thing

Sew your fortunes on a string
And hold them up to light
Blue smoke will take
A very violent flight
And you will be changed
Sand everything
And you will be in a very sad sad zoo.

I once was lost but now I'm found was blind
But now I see you
How selfish of you to believe*
In the meaning of all the bad dreaming

Metal heart you're not hiding
Metal heart you're not worth a thing
_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the f***ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't even got no feelings
Somehow you just make me nervous
Baby, that's one in a million
Make me feel this pill stop workin'
I been playin' 'round with fire
For some reason, it still won't burn, yeah


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

you are pretty because your shotgun fills me up
you are pretty because your knife twist lets my blood
you, the one that I love
you always were because

if I send you my army only you can disarm me
if you won't have me or bring me your love,
furious angels reign death from above onto me

you're the one that I love, you always were because
I was made of a storm, only you could bring me home
hold out for what?
I know I'm dreaming on and on
hold out for why?

we've said our last goodbye
if you won't have me or carry in rings
everything broken is fixed when you sing to me
oh love, in love


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

When you're sick and tried
And feeling blue
Just remember
You're not the only you
Take a look around
We're everywhere
We know your feeling
Just catch our stare
When emotion dies
You are alone
When emotion dies


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Washing machines live longer with calgon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He keeps you in a box by the bed
Alive, but just barely


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

you only call me when you're down


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to be the girl with the most cake
I love him so much, it just turns to hate
I fake it so real, I am beyond fake
And someday, you will ache like I ache


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

life is a waterfall, we drink from the river and then we turn around and put up our walls

we are the ones that wanna choose
always wanna play but you never wanna lose


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel the top of the roof come off
Kill everybody there
And I'm watching all the stars burn out
Trying to pretend that I care

But I didn't, no-one ever does
And I would, no-one ever will
Can't you see it's all flown out of my hands
And our clothes are all too often ripped
And our teeth are all too often gnashed
And it lasts as long as it possibly can

But I just don't
But I just don't accept this
I just don't accept this at all
But I just don't
But I just don't accept this
I just don't accept this at all
But I just don't
But I just don't accept this
I just don't accept this at all
But I just don't
But I just don't accept this
I just don't accept this at all

Faces sweaty, arms and legs
What a glorious set of stairs we make
Faces sweaty, arms and legs
What a glorious set of stairs we make
Faces sweaty, arms and legs
What a glorious set of stairs we make

We kill everyone with
Arrowheads, arrowheads, arrowheads, arrowheads
Arrowheads, arrowheads, arrowheads, arrowheads
Arrowheads, arrowheads, arrowheads, arrowheads
Arrowheads, arrowheads, arrowheads, arrowheads

---

One last kiss. I love you like a broken pot. 
One last kiss. I love you like a pack of dogs. 
One last kiss. I need you like I need a gaping head wound.

One last kiss. I love you like an like an alcoholic. 
One last kiss. I love you like a negligee.
One last kiss. I need you like I need a broken leg.﻿

---

I want to be academic, confident and romantic
But I just feel weird and over-dramatic
Daily reminders that I am pathetic
When you're surrounded by it, it's hard to forget it
I see your straight faces in the magazines
The ones I used to read when I was thirteen
Now I can't sleep from all these flashbacks
Caravans and guys in bands and polystyrene hands

---

I entered this life
With little expectations
But soon became absorbed by ideas
That I built above my station

Someone unatainable dictates my emotional stability
Mesmerized with how disinterested you are with me


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel so designed, so made to know
That there is no place in time in backwards-flow
And this is all there is.

And I close my eyes, and I'm not depressed, or anything
I just close my eyes; this is all there is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've posted lots of lyrics from Pornography before all over the forum probably, but lyrically it's probably my favourite album.

A noise
A scream tears my clothes as the figurines tighten
With spiders inside them
And dust on the lips of a vision of hell
I laughed in the mirror for the first time in a year

---

Scarred, your back was turned
Curled like an embryo
Take another face
You will be kissed again
I was cold as I mouthed the words
And crawled across the mirror
I wait, await the next breath
Your name like ice into my heart

---

Give me your eyes 
That I might see the blind man kissing my hands 
The sun is humming 
My head turns to dust as he plays on his knees 
As he plays on his knees 
And the sand 
And the sea grows 
I close my eyes 
Move slowly through drowning waves 
Going away on a strange day

Held for one moment I remember a song 
An impression of sound 
Then everything is gone 
Forever
A strange day

---

A hand in my mouth 
A life spills into the flowers 
We all look so perfect 
As we all fall down 

The sound of slaughter 
As your body turns 

---
I chose an eternity of this 
Like falling angels 
The world disappeared 
Laughing into the fire 
Is it always like this? 
Flesh and blood and the first kiss 
The first colours 
The first kiss 
We writhed under a red light 
Voodoo smile 
Siamese twins 
A girl at the window looks at me for an hour 
Then everything falls apart 
Broken inside me 
It falls apart

Dancing in my pocket 
Worms eat my skin 
She glows and grows 
With arms outstretched 
Her legs around me
In the morning I cried

---

A day without substance, a change of thought
An atmosphere that rots with time
Colors that flicker in water, a short term effect

Scream as she tries to push him over
Helpless and sick
With teeth of madness, jump, jump, dance and sing
Sideways across the desert, a charcoal face bites my hand
Time is sweet, derange and disengage everything

---

Caressing an old man and painting a lifeless face
Just a piece of new meat in a clean room
The soldiers close in under a yellow moon
All shadows and deliverance under a black flag
A hundred years of blood, crimson
The ribbon tightens round my throat
I open my mouth and my head bursts open
A sound like a tiger thrashing in the water
Thrashing in the water


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My life suffocates
Planting seeds of hate
I’ve loved, turned to hate
Trapped far beyond my fate

I give, you take
This life that I forsake
Been cheated of my youth
You turned this lie to truth

Anger
Misery
You’ll suffer unto me


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel the top of the roof come off
> Kill everybody there
> And I'm watching all the stars burn out
> Trying to pretend that I care
> ...


Used to listen to this and The Big Gloom on repeat around 2010 at the worst*worst**worst* time of my life when I had left high school for about a year, stopped talking to humans, lost my lifelong cat Scarlett, had no pets for comfort and love, never left the house and barely ate. All day just cried and slept and thought about my plan to kill myself. Lay in bed crying in the dark listening on repeat over and over and over, grieving for my friends I'd lost due to anxiety, grieving over the innocent happy little kid I'd been who was going to end up murdered by her future self (still feel unbearably sorry for that kid), grieving for the kids my parents had been who would grow up to have their only daughter kill herself. Hating myself and everyone because I was so alone and anyone I talked to dismissed or hated me. I didn't know other people commonly felt this way, had a child's knowledge of mental illness and thought I was some rare kind of freak.

This song hurt so, so much to listen to. It seems contradictory to be able to feel such sadness and pain while at the same time being totally numb. But somehow I managed it. I'd never heard anything that was such a pure translation of my feelings into music. It didn't feel "good" but it felt right or something I don't have the word for, transcendental maybe, to listen to how I felt and feel it in full. Seemingly my feelings had been sent out into the ether, transformed into music, and sent back to me by the universe. Like relating not only to the musicians and other listeners but also to the universe. I don't understand that feeling, it's not exactly relief because I feel worse and it's not quite positive, but it's compelling somehow.

Then last year my ex invited me to an emo party. My ex was extremely into depressing/emo music, books, movies and suicidal/self-deprecating ideas, humour etc. so I liked him at first partly because I thought he had depression and anxiety like me, and I opened up to him very quickly. Haaaaa. Turned out he was a very happy, confident guy who said he'd basically never had any major issues and had never had depression or hardship in his life except for when his grandma died. He was just into whatever was aesthetic, anything that Instagram decided was cool or that made him look thoughtful/complex/deep. When I would aim my phone at him to take a picture his demeanor would immediately go from happy to sad/thoughtful/deep expression and pose. I've never met such a superficial, hypocritical person in my life. He had almost no understanding of depression/trauma and completely rejected any part of me that came with my depression unless it was trendy like wearing goth clothes and adoring sad music. I only stayed with him because I became so insecure and scared of being alone and because biological bonding mechanisms made me feel attached to him.

Anyway I was scared of going to the party so we looked up what it was going to be like and this song was on the party playlist. When I'd listened to the song years ago I existed as a ghost separate from humanity so I found it difficult to comprehend anyone else having heard of the song or liking it. Feels like I listened to it in a different dimension where no-one existed but me. It was a mythical ghost song that could only be heard in that realm and had suddenly, impossibly been dragged into everyday life. Like when a beautiful, meaningful piece of music gets played in a supermarket ad for fabric softener or a new TV.

I told my ex how important the song was to me and about how my life was when I listened to it. Couldn't convey how awful and unbearable that time was but I doubt he'd have any idea if I could express it. He'd just think about how poetic it sounded and how damn edgy and deep it was to have a gf who'd been suicidal. He liked that I loved the song and we listened to it and I cried and cried. I can't bear this song anymore. It hurts my chest and it hurts my everything.

Anyway I didn't go to the emo party because my ex was horrible to me the night before and I was too upset. But afterwards he told me how epic and awesome it was and that they all lay on the floor in the dark listening to Bloodhail and it was so much fun and I should have gone. Hah. Haha. He thinks he got the full Bloodhail experience by being giddy drunk with his mates while dressed up as emos. What kind of *MONSTER* thinks that this music is fun and feels happy while listening to it? I might be mentally ill but he's mentally fcking *w r o n g*.

I'm not ever gatekeepy about music otherwise, but this song feels like it should only be unlockable if you have the "thoroughly suicidal" and "isolated from humanity" (anti)achievements. I hate that he exists on the same plane as this music. I hate that he took MY suicide anthem and turned it into a fun party tune to pretend to be depressed to. Like ooh hehe I'm lying in the dark surrounded by tons of my friends at a party, this must be what depression feels like! #emo

Most of all I hate that he gets to voyeuristically consume endless sad albums/movies/poetry/art and is unable to comprehend the absolute terror and horror of them while I'm here having to listen to light, fluffy, happy stuff because anything with any depth or sadness triggers the hell out of me and reignites my depression/trauma. He doesn't deserve this kind of beauty in his life. A fcking snail would be more capable of appreciating the hopelessness within this music (sorry snails I love you and I didn't mean to imply that you don't have emotional depth. I know life can be hard for you too. But you have to admit that your slime gives you a significant advantage, I can't travel unharmed against a razor's edge).

Part of me hopes that one day I'll be able to listen to the album without it killing me; part of me thinks that if I'm ever able to do that it'll just be an indicator that I've become soulless and lost the ability to feel outside the shallows.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Fruitcake

I only just discovered that song but I've listened to other tracks by Have A Nice Life and Giles Corey. When I'm feeling particularly **** I won't say it helps but I sometimes end up listening to music like that. I'll otherwise avoid their/his music most of the time and distract myself with other stuff. My life has been objectively a disaster for several years now but I've been in a particularly bad state of mind since 2017 maybe 2016, a lot of time has blurred together.

This one is really relateable:

I close my eyes a better man
Or imagine that I can imagine such a thing
And it goes on and on and on and on like that
Project myself into the air, and float in a weightless night
It's better than sitting heavy backed, and sending waves of anxious hate into the street, trying to shut down the stop lights

It isn't real, but it feels real
It isn't real, but it feels real

...

"I'm weak again, stay inside, hate everything."
Well hey, that's our lot. And I'm already inside out
Cut my wrists, slit my throat, take this body and string it up
And I'll never know what you said, because I'll be ****ing dead by then

I don't cry much most of the time now, I think I might have done further back. I will occasionally though. I feel anger a lot and go through phases of feeling completely numb. But time kind of doesn't mean much to me now so I lose track of how often I experience certain things.

I've been listening to Crywank more recently, and I can relate to many of his lyrics too but he just seems better functioning, and there's a level of expression there that often kind of evades me. It's not as bleak and despairing as Have A Nice Life.

That being said I can understand liking Gothic/dark stuff for the aesthetic, since I always have done as well. I guess I've always been mentally ill in some way though (life long anxiety,) but I haven't always been as ****ed up as I am now and I was almost always happy before age 11. I don't even see dark stuff as depressing necessarily though I think they're separate things (creepy vs depressing stuff I mean,) but they kind of got conflated somewhere during the mid 2000s. Or maybe it started earlier with Joy Division being lumped into a group of post punk/goth bands.. Either way though.

It seems like most of the people who listen to Have A Nice Life are mentally ill/depressed though, or at least that's why I get from the comments on YouTube. But I guess some people like it for other reasons besides relating to it.

I'm sorry your ex was horrible to you though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The bass line is amazing in itself though. 

I think some of my favourite bass lines are in Goth rock/post punk tracks.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Do you know where you're going to
Do you like the things that life is showing you
Where are you going to
Do you know

Do you get
What you're hoping for
When you look behind you
There's no open door
What are you hoping for
Do you know

Once we were standing still in time
Chasing the fantasies
That filled our minds
You knew how I loved you
But my spirit was free
Laughin' at the questions
That you once asked of me

Do you know where you're going to
Do you like the things that life is showing you
Where are you going to
Do you know

Now looking back at all we've planned
We let so many dreams
Just slip through our hands
Why must we wait so long
Before we'll see
How sad the answers
To those questions can be

Do you know where you're going to
Do you like the things that life is showing you
Where are you going to
Do you know

Do you get
What you're hoping for
When you look behind you
There's no open door
What are you hoping for
Do you know


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise

Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these sunken eyes and learn to see
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to be free

Blackbird fly, blackbird fly
Into the light of the dark black night


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> My life suffocates
> Planting seeds of hate
> I've loved, turned to hate
> Trapped far beyond my fate
> ...


 Justice is probably the best Metallica album, IMO. I admit I'm not much of a fan of most of their earlier stuff that everyone likes so much. I became a fan when Justice came out. I didn't understand the hate for the Black Album either. Also one of my favorite all time albums. Justice is just better though.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You close your eyes and pout your lips and slip your fingers from your glove
You can have the best there is, but it’s gonna cost you all your love
You won’t get it for money


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Whose arm is this?
I must've cut it off at the pharmacists
Who refused to renew my seventh prescription of Darvocets
I'm the old man who lives upstairs and starves his pets
That never leaves his house
Cause he thinks his car's possessed
I hate my life
That's why I degrade my wife
Grabbed the paper plate
To make a sandwich
And just ate the knife
My Mother's screaming "Please heal him, take him straight to Christ!"
Meet you in the street and slap you
Just to break the ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's the kind of lady that calls everybody baby
Honey, sugar, sweetie, she's always making friends
And she keeps us all locked outside her thick leather skin
She always starts with a smile, it's small and butter yellow
But easier than a handshake, doesn't like her hands touched
She tans alot, gets burnt alot smoking through the cartons
But then gets put out so much, she's considered a bargain
She was born on the fourth of July with her hand on her heart
Loves America, & being patronized, no one ever told her to guard her heart
She was an angel for Halloween once, but never again
And for Christmas ever year she's haunted by demons
They always tell her they love her.

She used to believe in innocence until she lost it
And spent a long summer, riding the trains
She has cats and collectors plates to keep her sane
Watching TV in her favorite chair...both of which are rented
She's alone, and surrounds herself with loners
Her life is a loan, lent out to anyone who will own her
Waiting for the night to sweep her off her feet, while she mops the bathroom floor
Hoping for a winning ticket or a man to treat her right
But they're both a gamble and she's been a loser all her life
And if she had a nickel for every time she's been punched and kicked


She'd put it together with her camel cash, try to buy some happiness
They always tell her they love her, but then they take something from her.

She would always show us her dreams
They were crumpled up like leaves from holding on too tight
Scattered in her shoebox coffin on the cardboard walls covered in butterflies
She's got love in her heart for her babies, and hope in her mind for tomorrow
And blood on her hands that only she sees, holding the last bit of time that's borrowed
But you never know where that heart has been, and we'll never know how hard it's been
I wanna cut open my chest and let her in, but that won’t fix what needs to mend
and she stands there unlit cigarette in hand
filling up that empty hole with anything that’ll pour
insides hanging out like a flare, warning.
there’s beauty in that pain, can you see it?
she’s crashing through life with seat belt hands
one accident away from a miracle
and there’s an honesty there, but I can’t take it all in
she hides the worst of it in the wrinkles
that’s the ache you get when there’s no where else to go.
and she’s got no where else to go, she doesn’t want to go there.
so I promise I’ll go with her.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I know you've been looking for a weakness
But even if I told you all my secrets
There is still a part of me I'm missing
That can't be found


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Almost cut my hair
Happened just the other day
It's gettin' kind of long
I could've said it was in my way

But I didn't and I wonder why
I feel like letting my freak flag fly
And I feel like I owe it, to someone, yeah

Must be because I had the flu this Christmas
And I'm not feeling up to par
And increases my paranoia
Like looking in my mirror and seeing a police car

But I'm not, I'm not giving in an inch to fear
'Cause I've promised myself this year
I feel oh, like I owe it, to someone

When I get myself together
I'm gonna get down in that sunny southern weather, yeah

I'm goin' find a space inside a laugh, yes
Separate the wheat from some chaff
I feel
Like I owe it, yeah, to someone


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm a reasonable man
Get off, get off, get off my case
I'm a reasonable man
Get off my case
Get off my case


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sugar Plum Fairy came and hit the streets
Looking for soul food and a place to eat
Went to the Apollo
You should've seen them go, go, go...
@WillYouStopDave

I loved that album to but I really like their early stuff as well. Yeah the Black album took a bit of a departure from their earlier aggressive style, but it's a great album nonetheless.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

funnynihilist said:


> Almost cut my hair
> Happened just the other day
> It's gettin' kind of long
> I could've said it was in my way
> ...


Such a good album. My fav has gotta be Country Girl. Last songs of an album are usually my favorites.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Karsten said:


> Such a good album. My fav has gotta be Country Girl. Last songs of an album are usually my favorites.


That's interesting.

Now you have me thinking of last songs on albums.

Any other favorite last songs?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

funnynihilist said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> Now you have me thinking of last songs on albums.
> 
> Any other favorite last songs?


Desolation Row (Highway 61 Revisited)

Words (Harvest)

Moonlight Mile (Sticky Fingers)

Ambulance Blues (On the Beach)

I'm having a mental block atm. I wish I could think of more.

I wouldn't say they're my favorite songs on the albums, but I've always really liked Pigs on the Wing (Animals) and Outside the Wall (The Wall). I love an album that is carefully cut and assorted. I feel like a lot of albums are just a few singles with filler nowadays.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Karsten said:


> Desolation Row (Highway 61 Revisited)
> 
> Words (Harvest)
> 
> ...


Man you have some good picks there Karsty! On The Beach is one of my most favorite albums.

Let me see if I can come up with a few, you are right my mind draws a blank when I put it on the spot lol

The Doors - Riders on the storm (LA Woman) and The End (The Doors)
XTC -Complicated Game (Drums and Wires)
Roxy Music - For Your Pleasure (For Your Pleasure)
Elton John - Billy Bones and the White Bird (Rock Of The Westies)
Love - You Set The Scene (Forever Changes)
Bob Dylan - Where Are You Tonight? (Street Legal)
Townes Van Zandt - Nothin' (Delta Momma Blues)
James Taylor - Fading Away (Walking Man)
The Beatles - Tomorrow Never Knows (Revolver)
Supertramp - Child Of Vision (Breakfast In America)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every cell is transforming 
And returning to original concepts to construct 
And then I started to shape shift 
And the animals within me grew tails and talons 
I hitched a ride on the back of a whale 
To the darkest of the ocean and ate off the bottom
And then I traveled dimensions
In the places I rode upon elephants and zebras

Well I dream of my future big time, yeah
What it would be like to always have clean water
And if we left the trees standing
And they filtered the air and we breathed it in deeply
So I traveled across native America
I saw the sickness taking form in all it's small children
Well if I could give to my people, yeah
Well a piece of my peace will be with you always

I never thought I needed medicine
But I was spiritually dyin'
I needed some healin'
So I opened my mouth and took a dose of the music
Then I sat and prayed for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now give me the music


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

God sometimes you just don't come through
Do you need a woman to look after you?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

She was born in November 1963--the day Aldous Huxley died...


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hyped up, ready to go
I got my eyes on the prize
I’m sick of feelin’ the lows
I wanna roll with the highs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wise men say that rushing is violence
and so is your silence
when its rooted in compliance
To stand firm in loving defiance,
make art your alliance
give voice to the fire

Move people to the beat of the wind
Gather yourself and begin
to dance the song until it ends
We are winners, champions of the light
forming in numbers and might
keep the truth close in sight...

Medicine Woman, Medicine Man
walking with grace, I know your face, and I trust your hands


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to share your mouthful
I want to do all the things your lungs do so well
I'm gonna bed into you like a cat beds into a bean bag
Turn you inside out to lick you like a crisp packet

You're the first and last of your kind
(Pull me like an animal out of a hole!)
I want to be every lever you pull
And all showers that shower you
Gonna paw, paw at you
Like a cat paws at my woollen jumper
Be your Minpin
And Borrower of handsome trivia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

It’s not a picture perfect life
Not what I had in mind
Let me write my own line

I’ve got this place
that I’ve filled with empty space
Oh I’m trying not to face what I’ve done
My hopeless opus
I’m in this race and I’m hoping just to place
Oh I’m trying not to face what’s become of me
My hopeless opus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

In this part of Africa, we ALL have a saying – whenever something bad happens, we just throw our hands to the sky and say HASA DIGA EEBOWAI!
Hasa Diga Eebowai?
It's the only way to get through all these troubled times. There's war, poverty, famine... but having a saying makes it all seem better!
There isn't enough food to eat
Hasa Diga Eebowai
People are starving in the street
Hasa Diga Eebowai
Hasa Diga Eebowai!
Hasa Diga Eebowai!

Well, that's pretty neat!
Does it mean no worries for the rest of our days?

Kind of!
We've had no rain in several days (Hasa Diga Eebowai!)
And eighty percent of us have AIDS (Hasa Diga Eebowai!)
Many young girls here get circumcised
Their cl*its get cut right off (Way oh!)
And so we say up to the sky
Hasa Diga Eebowai!
Hasa Diga Eebowai!
Hasa Diga Eebowai!
Now you try! Just stand up tall, tilt your head to the sky, and list off the bad things in YOUR life.

Somebody took our luggage away (Hasa Diga Eebowai!)

The plane was crowded and the bus was late (Hasa Diga Eebowai!)

When the world is getting you down
There's nobody else to blame (Way oh!)
Raise your middle finger to the sky
And curse his rotten name

Wait, what?

Hasa Diga Eebowai! (Hasa Diga Eebowai!)

Am I saying that right?
Excuse me, sir, but what EXACTLY does that phrase mean?

Well, let's see...'Eebowai' means 'God', and 'Hasa Diga' means 'F_CK YOU'. So I guess in English it would be, "F_ck you, God!" (Hasa Diga Eebowai!)

What?!!

When God f_cks you in the butt (Hasa Diga Eebowai!)
F_ck God back right in his c*unt (Hasa Diga Eebowai!)
Hasa Diga Eebowai! (F_ck you, God!)
Hasa Diga Eebowai! (F_ck you, God!)

Excuse me, sir, but you should really not be saying that. Things aren't always as bad as they seem.

Oh, really? Well, take this ****ing *******, Mutumbo, here. He got caught last week trying to rape a baby.

What!? Why?

Some people in his tribe believe that having sex with a virgin will cure their AIDS. There aren't many virgins left, so some of them are turning to babies.

But... that's horrible!

I know!
Here's the butcher, he has AIDS
Here's the teacher, she has AIDS
Here's the doctor, he has AIDS –
Here's my daughter she has AAAAAAA...
...wonderful disposition!
She's all I have left in the world
And if either of you lays a hand on her –
I will give you my AIDS!

If you don't like what we say
Try living here a couple days
Watch all your friends and family die
Hasa Diga Eebowai!
F_ck you!
Hasa Diga Eebowai!

F_ck you, God, in the a_s_s, mouth, and c*unt-a
F_ck you, God, in the a_s_s, mouth, and c*unt-a
F_ck you, God, in the a_s_s, mouth, and c*unt-a
F_ck you in the eye!
Hasa Diga Eebowai!

F_ck you, God, in the a_s_s, mouth, and c*unt-a
F_ck you, God, in the a_s_s, mouth, and c*unt-a
F_ck you, God, in the a_s_s, mouth, and c*unt-a
Hasa – f_uck you in the other eye!
Hasa Diga Eebowai!
F_ck you, f_ck you God
Hasa Diga Eebowai!
F_ck you, f_ck you God
Hasa Diga Eebowai!
F_ck you, f_ck you God
Hasa Diga!
F_ck you God!
In . . . the . . . c*unt!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Right from the start I knew
You'd set a fire in me
And I'd rather be sad with you
Than anywhere away from you
And hey
I can't believe I captured your heart
I can't believe I captured your heart
Stake my life on it
If somebody's gonna quit
Then I'd rather be sad with you
Than with any other girls but you
And hey
I can't believe I captured your heart
Oh whoa oh
I can't believe I captured your heart
If you're lonely lonely lonely wake me
If you're lonely lonely lonely wake me
If you're lonely lonely lonely wake me
If you're lonely lonely lonely wake me
If you're lonely lonely lonely wake me
If you're lonely lonely lonely wake me
If you're lonely lonely lonely wake me
I can't believe I captured your heart


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

O, death, with thy ebony cloak sublime
How abstract thy harvest rose doth fall
Consigned to the flames of woe in sweet modesty
I renounce myself from the everdawn


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Dreams stay with you
Always on my mind
I got a lust for life
Seasons bring truth
When I found mine
It was summertime

It’s the middle of the night, and I'm so gone
And I'm thinking about how much I need you
But you really want somebody else
Should be given the right to carry on
I’m still thinking about how much I need you
But you really want somebody else

You’re not the one
Guess you're not the one

Streets like a zoo
Through a city of lights
Love at first sight
Silent rays of blue
They slowly glide
Right down my spine

It’s the middle of the night, and I'm so gone
And I'm thinking about how much I need you
But you really want somebody else
Should be given the right to carry on
I’m still thinking about how much I need you
But you really want somebody else

You're not the one
Guess you're not the one
You're not the one
Guess you're not the one


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have no space
No room to move around
And this box is getting smaller
I'm trying to get out

How did I get so far
From where I was
When did I decide
To lose my way
Who have I become

I've got a new low
All fifty two cards in a row
I see now that I won't let go
No I won't let go

Well who am I?
A cold shoulder left to cry
You feel bad well so do I
Yeah so do I

I've been right; I've been left
I've been wrong; I've been left behind
I've been up but mostly down

I can not help feeling like
I have so much at stake
So I lock myself inside my head
And I just run in place

So many directions I don't
Know which way to go
I'm so busy doing nothing
I got nothing to show

I make mistakes
Just like everybody else
But instead of letting go of it
I can't forgive myself

Well I did my time
In the windowless box
Like it or not
All I got now is today
Tomorrow ain't here
And yesterday's gone dead on me anyway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

you make the sun rise when the sun won't rise
you make the sun bright nights
and if I'm not thinking
really really greatly
you'll let the sun rise twice

you make the creeps hide
when the creeps come alive
you make the creeps run away
what is a nightmare
of a living monster?
what is a nightmare? me

chase away the thoughts that make you hate
cause hate does not create
and hate at best will just keep you
a little late


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Do anything to keep you near
Count imperfections in the mirror
No, I can’t let you leave
So I kill my insecurities

Every time she goes through her hair
I feel the tension in the air
No, I can’t let you leave
So I kill my insecurities

Oh, you can’t do better
Oh, you can’t do better

Do anything that it could take
Convince myself I’m in first place
And maybe you’ll pick me
In an alternate reality

Am I not built to be the one?
Tried to be sweet, tried to be fun
No, I can’t let you leave
No, it’s not a possibility

Oh, you can’t do better
Oh, you can’t do better

Don’t you know that you were meant for me?
Don’t you know that this is killing me?
Ooh and it’s not a possibility

Oh, you can’t do better (no baby, no baby, no)
Oh, you can’t do better


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

running around robbing banks all whacked off of scooby snacks.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tea111red said:


> running around robbing banks all whacked off of scooby snacks.


 You've got a thing for robbing banks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you been told
About the machine man
His leather gloves
Hide his machine hands

In every dream
In sleep I ever had
I am awoke
By the machine man

Have you been told
About the machine man
He watches me
With eyes as cold as sand

And when I sleep
I feel him stroke my hand
I am awoke by the machine man


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Can I talk to you (I wanna talk)
Comfort you (Give me the chance)
Let you know (I wanna let you know)
I care 4 you (Gotta let you know, that I love you)

Hold on (Hold on)
Stay strong (Stay strong)
Press on (For me baby)
I care 4 you ( I care 4 you)*
Hold on (Hold on)
Stay strong (Stay strong)
Press on (Press on for me)
I care 4 you (baby)

Can I talk to you (I wanna talk)
Comfort you (I wanna hold you tight baby)
Let you know (I wanna let you know)
I care 4 you (That I care for you)

Can I talk to you (ohhh)


~Aaliyah "I Care 4 u"


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> You've got a thing for robbing banks


I only rob them in your dreams. :grin2:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tea111red said:


> I only rob them in your dreams. :grin2:


Some dreams can come true haha


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

You talk too much
And then you never shut up
I said you talk too much
Homeboy, you never shut up

You always like to gossip, just like a girl
You talk so damn much, it's outta this world
When you're reincarnated, in your second life
You won't be a man, you'll be a nagging wife


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I'll use you as a warning sign
That if you talk enough sense then you'll lose your mind
And I'll use you as a focal point
So I don't lose sight of what I want


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

What's wrong with me
Why not understand and see
I never saw
What you thought you saw in me

Keep my eyes open
My lips sealed
My heart closed
And my ears peeled

The storm never came
Or it never was
Didn't know getting lost in the blue
It meant I wound up losing you

Welcome to the inner workings of my mind
So dark and foul I can't disguise
Can't disguise
Nights like this
I become afraid
Of the darkness in my heart
Hurricane


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...fed through the tube that sticks in me, just like a wartime novelty. Tied to machines that make me be, cut this life off from me...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

So save your breath I will not hear
I think I made it very clear
You couldn't hate enough to love
Is that supposed to be enough?

I only wish you weren't my friend
Then I could hurt you in the end
I never claimed to be a saint
Oh, my own was banished long ago
It took the death of hope to let you go

So break yourself against my stones
And spit your pity in my soul
You never needed any help
You sold me out to save yourself
And I won't listen to your shame
You ran away, you're all the same

Angels lie to keep control
My love was punished long ago
If you still care don't ever let me know
Don't ever let me know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
Never been a better time than this
Suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city that swells with so much hate
You seem to rise above and take its place
The heart pumps until it dies
Drain the blood, the heart is wise


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm not a nice nice guy
But I tried and tried but I don't know why
Cause when I put my head down sleeping
I got this tiny little feeling creeping in the night

I'm not gonna say, there ain't no grey grey days
But it's cloudy in the best of times
Getting tired of wasting worries
Why not let the worries worry for themselves for a change?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some like beautiful, perfect and pretty
I see the good in the bad and the ugly
I need the volume one louder than ten
Put the pedal to the metal, needle into the red

If the windows ain't shaking
Making my heart race
If I can't feel it in my chest
I'm in the wrong damn place!

Got a demon in my soul and a voice in my head
Saying, "Go, go, go, I can sleep when I'm dead."
There's a sonic revelation bringing me to my knees
And there's a man down below that needs my sympathy

I got a ringing in my ears
Getting ready to burst
Screaming, "Hallelujah mother****er
Take me to church."

I like it louder than the boom of a big bass drum
I need it harder than the sound of guitar grunge
I love to crank it up
Make it thump
And evil to the core
Head-banging in the pit
And throwing my horns

And just like old-school Sabbath, Zeppelin and Lemmy
I need to drop it down low
And make it heavy
I like it heavy
I like it heavy

I ride the lightning, roll with the thunder
Going down down down with my sisters and brothers
I fell in love with the darkest parts
Standin' on the side of the wild at heart

I plucked the feather off a crow so I could fly
Since I was 13 years old I've had my fist to the sky

I like it louder than the boom of a big bass drum
I need it harder than the sound of a guitar grunge
I love to crank it up
Make it thump
And evil to the core
Head-banging in the pit
And throwing my horns

And just like old-school Sabbath, Zeppelin and Lemmy
I need to drop it down low
And make it heavy
I like it heavy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

With every passing moment
Thoughts of you run through my head
Every time that I'm near you
I realize that you're heaven sent


I think you're truly something special
Just what my dreams are really made of
Let's stay together you and me boy
There's no one like you around
Oh, baby


I really like what you've done to me
I can't really explain it, I'm so into you



It could be the way that you hold me
It could be the things that you say
Oh, I'm not too sure what it is boy
But I know I like feeling this way


I think you're truly something special
Just what my dreams are really made of
Let's stay together you and me boy
There's no one like you around
Oh, baby


I really like what you've done to me
I can't really explain it, I'm so into you


Oh I really like
What I feel when I'm with you
You're a dream come true
Don't you ever leave my side
'Cause it feels so right


I really like what you've done to me
I can't really explain it, I'm so into you


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

My eyes are glowing mood rings, you're boring


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Blessed are the believers
They shall inherit a heartache
Believing in you, babe
That was my greatest heartbreak
Blessed are all the left-behind
For their hearts shall one day mend
When loving those same sweet lies
Make us believers again


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I take a gasp of air like I can't breathe
I want to sit beside her like I can't leave
I open up my eyes like I can't see
I just want to climb trees so I plant seeds
I walk forever looking for a place to sit
Feels like I'm just beginning though they're wishing I would quit
I'm trying to find my spirit while they're trying to find a hit
Been to the motherland now I search for the mother ship
I walk miles in shoes worn as torn paper eyes wide in the eye of the storm
I found peace in a mirror, that's me, I died as I tried to conform
I've been squinting, it's so bright but light is reflected inside of my skin
I've been searching outside for an answer like I couldn't find it within


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
Never been a better time than this
Suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city that swells with so much hate
You seem to rise above and take its place
The heart pumps until it dies
Drain the blood, the heart is wise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We’re a part of something special
It’s a crack in time, a wrinkle

Fallen from the nest, young eagle

I will pull my feathers out, stay humble
Stay humble, stay humble ohhhhohh
Stay humble, stay humble mmmmm, well

Uncle Mana taught us like an elder
Took asunder older brother, he said
‘This is powerful country,
This is powerful country, yeah’

We felt like we were returning,
To our land rebels, and the shepherds in the sea
Takers are taking what the leavers will leave

So, grieve me the black prince cicada,
Such a loud voice for a tiny creature, oh

Teach me to let go of all of my pain,
I do forgive I don’t forget these things
I do forgive I don’t forget these things, so

We burn the ******** for a safe passage way,
Drink of the earth, smoke of the dirt,
And my warpaint was red ochre clay, hoka hey
Red ochre clay, hoka hey, red ochre clay, well

Our prayers ignite and cast out into the shire,
And the song of our struggle, came straight from the fire, it goes:

Holy holy grandmother we sing,
Wash us clean of our pain and suffering
Give us strength for a new beginning
In my deepest thanks I sing

It’ll wash away, it will wash away – lift ’em up


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Monday is January
Friday is December
The calendar means nothing
When you can't remember
Who you are

But if you never break you'll never know
It's all you need to fight a blow
How to put yourself back together again
Burning bridges from the inside out
One day I'll be stronger than my own doubt
Stronger than my own doubt


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Now he's getting a tattoo
He's gettin' ink done
He asked for a '13', but they drew a '31'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on the verge of everything
Been lookin' to be surrendering so honestly
Tiptoe to the edge of my destiny
Free fall backwards, great mystery
Speakin' to me, the pain of the youth
The confusion of the people and their struggle for truth
Yeah, regroup and renew
Time to regroup, renew the ambition of a nation
Zombies treadin' on decaying foundation
Wasting, creating hostility among us
Turning our back on our mother
We're turning our back on our mother

These people are relentless, senseless, violent and racist
Providing installation in my day-to-day, endless
Positivity can definitely be contagious
Persuasive, cause I'm speaking my truth
I got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, picking fresh fruits
Got pennies in my pockets, but I'm picking fresh fruits
Yeah, whoa
Cause I live in a land of abundance
Where the rain off my roof is sacred and precious
And now we get to work and be found riding horses
And normally with the courage that we like to front
Bringin' it back to the land when there was food to hunt
And yeah, when there was food for her
And yeah, oh

I'm learning the language of the planet
We inhabit and stab it with
The chemicals that we practice
And I've had it with habits, it's tragic
This trajectory course that we're on
Separated from the dirt, from ourselves, from the song
Every robot sings, with his hand to his heart:
"I will kill for God, and I will hit my mark
And I will stand, like a fool, for three cause of the treason"
Nobody's bombing me, but other countries are weeping
Choppin' the mountains in half
Can't you hear the earth screamin'?
Whoaoh, can't you hear the Earth screamin'?
Oh
Blood oil for dinner, better have an appetite, yeah
Cause we rape, pillage and plunder
So you can heat your house tonight


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You gonna make me love somebody else
If you keep on treating me the way you do
You gonna make me love somebody else
If you keep on treating me the way you do


I ain't did nothing to you
I just love you with my heart, heart and soul
Everytime I need some lovin
Why do you turn, turn cold
Now I ain't dumb, and I ain't stupid
I know you need love, need love like I do
Cause if you ain't loving me
I wanna know who in the world you loving
Tell me if you don't want me around


You gonna make me love somebody else
If you keep on treating me the way you do
I don't wanna do it


You gonna make me love somebody else
If you keep on treating me the way you do

I don't say nothing to you
When you stay out, stay out all night long
I know you got to make money
But bring your loving home, bring it home
Now what's out there in the street
That's taking up, taking up all of your time
Cause if you ain't loving me
I wanna know who in the world you loving
Tell me if you don't want me around

You gonna make me love somebody else
If you keep on treating me the way you do
I don't wanna do it, I don't wanna do it

You gonna make me love somebody else
If you keep on treating me the way you do

You gonna make me love somebody
You gonna make me love somebody
I need love just like you do
Tell me who you been giving it to
I'm gon love somebody

You gonna make me love somebody
You gonna make me love somebody


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jim, living with you nots such fun


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You should never argue with a crazy mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mind.
You oughtta know by now.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

_"I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter

I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter

One thing, I don't know why
It doesn't even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind"_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Down in a hole, losing my soul
I'd like to fly, but my wings have been so denied


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The incy wincy spider went up the water spout 
Down came the rain & washed poor incy out 😞
Out came the sun & dried up all the rain
And incy wincy spider went up the spout again 🙂


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My friends don't walk, they run
Skinny dip in rabbit holes for fun
Popping, popping balloons with guns, getting high off helium
We paint white roses red,
Each shade from a different person's head
This dream, dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are

Where is my prescription?
Doctor, doctor please listen
My brain is scattered
You can be Alice,
I'll be the mad hatter.

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Atomic dog
Atomic dog

Like the boys
When they're out there walkin' the streets
May compete
Nothin' but the dog in ya

Bow-wow-wow-yippie-yo-yippie-yeah

[REMIX]
***New Song lyric add it***

Woof moth*bleep* that dog came to play
Cal gone cal gone take me away
I'm in the dirty dirty with my nephew J


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Cowboys don't love Indians
Maybe they fight too well
They seem tough, but it's just a bluff
Some things are hard to tell

And who is brave?
And who is strong?
You think you are
You could be wrong

We talked, now it's time to shout
Let's focus sides again
All views can't be reconciled
This compromise feels tame

And who is brave?
And who is strong?
You think you are
You could be wrong

Sometimes when the gates are closed
And lights go out inside
I wonder as the distance grows
At all the shades of right

And who is brave?
And who is strong?
You think you are
You could be wrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow


----------



## Kmarie92 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sometimes I feel the fear of the uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself how much I'll let the fear take the wheel and steer

It's driven me before, and it seems to have a vague
Haunting mass appeal
Lately I'm beginning to find that I should be the one behind the wheel

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes, yeah
Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there, I'll be there

So if I decide to waiver my chance to be one of the hive
Will I choose water over wine and hold my own and drive, oh oh
It's driven me before, and it seems to be the way
That everyone else gets around
Lately, I'm beginning to find that when I drive myself, my light is found


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

And now it's getting dark and the sky looks sticky
More like black treacle than tar
Black treacle
Somebody told the stars you're not coming out tonight
And so they found a place to hide.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

The half-moon is aching, bitter and sad
We are wet. we are stripped to the bone
It's out of our hands, the dream we're bound to dream
We are wet, always alone
How many ways can you say goodbye

How many days were in dreaming
In many ways just a lie
In better days I'd be dreaming
As my life passed me by
Now pardon me for trying
Trying to tear apart
And pardon me for lying
It's just easy, so easy, to start


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Got a sweet lil' darling back in my corner
Below I know I love her, but act like I don't want her
Surrounded by the lonely, but yet feel like a loner
Could be an organ donor
The way I give up my heart, but
Never know because sh*t, I never tell her!
Ask me how I'm feelings I'd holla' that it's irrela'
I don't get myself caught up in the Jello gella'
And puddin' pops, that others opt to call falling in love, but
For the record, have you ever rode a horse?
Like for you to take me to Pluto?
I said, "Of course!"
But if you ain't a sweety indeedy, I won't endorse
Hans Solo till I'm hit by the bullet, so may the force
Be with you, and I'll hit you when better time permits
For now, show me samples, examples of why you're the sh*t!
But how am I to know with the profession that I'm in?
And if you do not know me, then how could you be my friend?


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

_How old are you?
I'm older than you'll ever be
I've been dead a thousand years
And lived only two or three
I don't mind telling you
My life was ended by your hand
The kind of murder where nobody dies
*But I don't suppose you'd understand*_
_
Thank you, kind sirs
*You've made me what I am today*
A bundle of broken nerves
A mouthful of words
I'm still afraid to say
I don't mind telling you
Now that I'm old enough to love
I couldn't begin to even if
My pretty life depended on it
And funny thing, it does_

_Directed your furtive hand

I perfectly understand

So it's my fault?_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you heard?
We're the generation of impatience
We're the definition of our hatred
We're the mimic, hypocrites or "hypo-critics exceeding all"
Only in it for it easy so we never call
My mama hasn't heard my voice,
It'd been days
Raised on minimum wage
So we never stray too far
Embrace the faith
So that we never change that
But grow to know who we really are
Out come the wolves
Wall street, count sheep, sleep good
California kings, hollywood's robin hoods
We can understand what we never understood

You wanna change the world
Well, we could!
(You know you should)
You wanna change the world?
We, we could!
Here we go
You wanna change the world?
We, we could!

We see the government like it living and it breeding
We pay the taxes for the ceremony feeding and
we the people get everything we believe in it
We fund the war, we **** the land we really need it
What if we love her in return the way she really loved us?
What if the Earth was a temple, and not above us? 
Like something everything human that lived among us?
Love has, some ask our mother how our son was
We are the one that make it different or the same now
Every day we make the choice of who we pay now
And if it's the war that we choose, she cannot trust us
We separate from all thar love-less

Yeah, we could 
(And should)
You say you wanna change the world?
Well, we could
You say you wanna change the world?
Well, we could
You say you wanna change the world?
Well, we could

There seems to be something lingering deep inside
Peace, love and unity you never seem to hide
It might as well be you really to these days
It's just this thing we call, yes the new age
But there's no need to go and hit it, run and hide
Oh, there's one thing that we gotta love inside
Finally, we see the scenary change as well
Now we gonna save it all!

We could!
(Oh yes, I know!)
You say you wanna change the world,
Well, we could!
(I know should, seed...)
Yes, ya should!
You say you wanna change the world,
Well, we could!
You wanna change the world?
Well, we could!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You are my Buddi, until the end.
More than a buddy, you're my best friend.
I love you more than you will ever know.
I will never let you go
I am your Buddi until the end.
More than a Buddi, I'm your best friend.
When you feel lonely and you start to cry, I am always by your side. 
We are best Buddis until the end.
More than just Buddis, we are best friends.
Don't ever leave me, please don't say goodbye.
I'll be yours 'til the day that you die.

"The Buddi Song" from the _Child's Play_ remake, sung by Mark Hamill.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your gonna see we rizing, we nah go run nor hide when

still have a truth to find so, keep burning down their lies
Calling all my Warriors!

You know dem a go try, our existence to deny, well tha system a go cry when they see we Ever Rizing
You know dem a go try, our existence to deny, well tha system a go cry when they see we Ever Rizing
Calling All my Warriors

You know their system tries to overtake we
keeps holding us down with their mental slavery
And when them think that we jus gonna lie down
cos they don't know that we're comin with word, power & sound
Energy you feel but can't see, while the People getting wize and they're taking their streets
Consciousness in the words that they speak, their eyes are clear, their minds are free… so you'll see them

Rizing, them nah go run or hide when, still have a truth to find so Keep burning down their lies
Your gonna see them
Rizing, them nah go run or hide when, still have our truth to find so Keep burning down their lies
Calling all my Warriors

Real Warriors, some call them rebels, taking it to another level
their holding up their communities, make sure everything is settle
see their women raising children while still rebuilding the nation
one hand fights the oppressor the other guides the Youth with Patience

See them step with Grace, move with ease, shining light, some are smokin trees, 

Freeing minds, movin' energies from the land of Oz to the West Indies. Resilient, Brilliant, Standing Strong
Giving more and taking none, the time for Warriors has come
When you open up your eyes you'll see us

Rizing, we nah go run nor hide when, still have our truth to find so keep burning babylon's lies
Calling all my warriors
Rizing, we nah go run nor hide when, still have our truth to find so keep burning babylon's lies
Calling all my warriors


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Maybe I know, somewhere
Deep in my soul
That love never lasts
And we've got to find other ways
To make it alone
But keep a straight face
And I've always lived like this
Keeping a comfortable, distance
And up until now
I had sworn to myself that I'm content
With loneliness

Because none of it was ever worth the risk


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

There's life underground

I feel it all around
I feel it in my bones
My life is on the line
When I'm away from home
When I step out the door
The jungle is alive
I do not trust my ears
I don't believe my eyes
I will not fall in love—I cannot risk the bet
Cause hearts are fragile toys—so easy to forget

It's just another day
There's murder in the air
It drags me when I walk
I smell it everywhere
It's just another day
Where people cling to light
To drive away the fear
That comes with every night

It's just another day.... It's just another day
It's just another day.... It's just another day....
It's just another day when people wake from dreams
The voices in their ears that will not go away

I had a dream last night:
The world was set on fire
And everywhere I ran
There wasn't any water
The temperature increased
The sky was crimson red
The clouds turned into smoke
And everyone was dead

But there's a smile on my face...for everyone
There's a golden coin...that reflects the sun
There's a lonely place...that's always cold
There's a place in the stars...for when you get old

There's razors in my bed
That come out late at night
They always disappear
Before the morning light
I'm dreaming again
Of life underground
It doesn't ever move
It doesn't make a sound
And just when I think—that things are in their place
The heavens are secure—the whole thing explodes in my face

It's just another day.... It's just another day
It's just another day.... It's just another day....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I remember that day
I remember the love
I remember the blood you drew
I remember that hotel room
I remember it all
Do you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom, please tell me what to do,
I'm so disappointed in you
You said those words that made me cry,
And you always wondered why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, please hurry home to me,
I waited up so patiently
You sit down and you start to cry,
But you never ask me why
Why I sing my lullaby

Was it my fault they lead you in the wrong direction?
Was it my fault they didn't show you any affection?
I show you when I start to cry
Still you always wonder why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, why love me if you're cold
You'll just get bitter then grow old
Ask me when I start to weep
Then I'll tell you in my sleep
Why I sing my lullaby


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

But there's no happy endings
Not here and not now.
This tale is all sorrows and woes.
You dream that justice
And peace win the day,
But that's not how the story goes.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

All the love in all the world 
Is not enough to save my soul tonight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am changing my name
I am burning my past
I'm laying yesterday to rest at last
I am owning these actions
then setting them aflame
I'm not sorry for who I am
or who you wanted me to be

I am skywriting this survival
I am sending this survival in a bottle to the stars
here now - hear this now
I am not sorry for being here now
hear now
I am not sorry cuz I've made it here now
hear now
there's no apologizing for being here now
hear now
be not sorry because you are here now

plant your feet in the ground
then take a stand
we're all human beings while we're falling down
bent over backwards to grab your hand
we are all human beings while we are hitting the ground

existence should be enough
existence could have been enough
existence should have been enough
existence should be enough for love
existence should be enough to be loved


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaceman, oh spaceman!
Come rescue me from this!
Calling all aliens!
Come rescue me!

I see your face on television, almost every day
In magazines and on the big screen
Close yet far away

Remember that night at my window
When I waved at you?
I must have been only five, or so,
But I never forgot you.

I wonder why you choose those others
And you never come to call on me.
When I'm the one who's waiting for you
I really need you - please pick me!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Notice me
Take my hand

Every time I try to fly I fall
Without my wings
I feel so small


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I wanted to heal me and then destroy the world
Piss in your heart and be that, and be that special girl


Loose lips
Sink ships
Dennis Hopper

They don't love you anymore
Blood trails blacknails
Leave a light on
And put a key in the back door

Yeah, they're laughing at you
They're not laughing with you

It's another guilt slip
On my Freudian trip
And I think the jokes on me

Bad seeds grow weeds
Crispin Glover
I wish you were on my TV
Girl Bruise Sad News
On her birthday
Turn the channel and you'll see

That they're laughing at us
They're not laughing with us
And I think the jokes on me

Just another guilt slip
On my Freudian trip
As we choke on the irony

Yeah, they're laughing at us
They're not laughing with us
And God damn the jokes on me

Just another drug slip
On my Pagan field trip
Are you saint or celebrity

Crispin Glover save us all


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Won't you believe it? It's just my luck
Won't you believe it? It's just my luck
Won't you believe it? It's just my luck
Won't you believe it? It's just my luck

No recess
No recess
No recess

Won't you believe it? It's just my luck
Won't you believe it? It's just my luck
Won't you believe it? It's just my luck
Won't you believe it? It's just my luck

No recess
No recess
No recess

You're in high school again
You're in high school again
You're in high school again
You're in high school again
You're in high school again
You're in high school again
You're in high school again
You're in high school again

No recess
No recess
No recess
No recess
No recess
No recess
No recess


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Drive boy dog boy
Dirty numb angel boy
In the doorway boy
She was a lipstick boy
She was a beautiful boy
And tears boy
And all in your innerspace boy
You had
hands girl boy
and steel boy
You had chemicals boy
I've grown so close to you
Boy and you just groan boy
She said comeover comeover
She smiled at you boy.
Drive boy dog boy
Dirty numb angel boy
In the doorway boy
She was a lipstick boy
She was a beautiful boy
And tears boy
And all in your innerspace boy
You had
hands girl boy
and steel boy
You had chemicals boy
I've grown so close to you
Boy and you just groan boy
She said comeover comeover
She smiled at you boy.

Let your feelings slip boy
But never your mask boy
Random blonde bio high density rhythm
Blonde boy blonde country blonde high density
You are my drug boy
You're real boy
Speak to me and boy dog
Dirty numb cracking boy
You get wet boy
Big big time boy
Acid bear boy
Babes and babes and babes and babes and babes
And remembering nothing boy
You like my tin horn boy and get
Wet like an angel
Derail
You got a velvet mouth
You're so succulent and beautiful
Shimmering and dirty
Wonderful and hot times
On your telephone line
And god and everything
On your telephone
And in walk an angel
And look at me your mom
Squatting pissed in a tube-
hole at Tottenham Court Road
I just come out of the ship
Talking to the most
Blonde I ever met
Shouting
Lager lager lager lager
Shouting
Lager lager lager lager
Shouting...
Lager lager lager
Shouting
Mega mega white thing
Mega mega white thing
Mega mega white thing
Mega mega
Shouting lager lager lager lager
Mega mega white thing
Mega mega white thing
So many things to see and do
In the tube hole true
Blonde going back to Romford
Mega mega mega going back to Romford
Hi mom are you having fun
And now are you on your way
To a new tension
headach


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Stumbling through narrow paths
Afraid of what will come next
As the darkness closes in
I start to run
What have I done
To deserve this never-ending hunt?
I will never be able to return home
My existence is shattered

As I stop to gasp for air, I wonder...
Wonder when my final call might come
And if it's really worth escaping from
I'm so tired

Between trees and stones
On stale paths, beneath my reality
It's like I lost the key to my mind
I can no longer control myself
No more running!
I will fight my demons right here

Dear child, through horrors
And fright you will fade
Fade to distant worlds
And distant lives
As you lose your suffering
There's nothing more to believe in
Your belief to this day has been life
Now my belief will fill
Your soul with death

I no longer run
I stand my ground and wait...

I wait...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Give me some antiseptic 
To take this headache away 
Give me a syringe 
To inject the pain 
Give me something pretty 
I hope I'll never be 
I'd rather be creepy and very strange 

Give me a cake 
That I can mix and bake 
In a betty crocker oven 
That I will BREAK! 

Bake it up and we will 
STAB! STAB! STAB! 
Come on, don't be afraid 
We will make you 
STAB! STAB! STAB! 
My world is evil 
But American made 

Give me something easy 
That I can complicate 
Something healthy
That I can infect
Give me a mate 
In a crippled state 
With halloween teeth 
That I can BREAK! 

Bake it up and we will 
STAB! STAB! STAB! 
Come on, don't be afraid 
We will make you 
STAB! STAB! STAB! 
My world is evil 
But American made 

Mama's apple pie got a cock-a-roach in it 
Burn the flag with a *** 
Mama's apple pie got cock-a-roach in it 
Burn the flag with a *** 
Mama's apple pie got cock-a-roach in it 
Burn the flag with a *** 
Mama's apple pie got cock-a-roach in it 
Burn the flag with a ***! 

Bake it up and we will 
STAB! STAB! STAB! 
Come on, don't be afraid 
We will make you 
STAB! STAB! STAB! 
My world is evil 
But American Made 
American Made 
American Grave 
In an American Grave


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pain .....is brown
Hate .....is white
Love .....is black 
Stab .....the night

Kingdom of numb
Closet of hurt
Feelings are dumb
Kisses are dirt

Razorblade of apathy 
Shave me with your irony 
SHAVE ME !! 
SHAVE MEEE !!


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

I feel the madness wrapping me up here
Sun in my eyes, it's a beautiful sight
I feel the madness wrapping me up here
Open the latch, let me into the light
All of these birds, all of these birds in my head
Swarming around, pecking to keep me up and i can't come down
All of these words building a house in my head
Tearing it down, the wreckage is keeping me up and i can't come down
Birds- Kat Cunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Let's rearrange
I wish you were a stranger; I could disengage
Say that we agree and then never change
Soften a bit until we all just get along
But that's disregard
Find another friend, and you discard
As you lose the argument in a cable car
Hanging above as the canyon comes between
Everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Now and then I think of all the times you screwed me over
But had me believing it was always something that I'd done
But I don't wanna live that way
Reading into every word you say


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a house on my block
That's abandoned and cold
Folks moved out of it a
Long time ago
And they took all their things
And they never came back
Looks like it's haunted
With the windows all cracked
And everyone call it
The house, the house where
Nobody lives

Once it held laughter
Once it held dreams
Did they throw it away
Did they know what it means
Did someone's heart break
Or did someone do somebody wrong?

Well the paint was all cracked
It was peeled off of the wood
Papers were stacked on the porch
Where I stood
And the weeds had grown up
Just as high as the door
There were birds in the chimney
And an old chest of drawers
Looks like no one will ever
Come back to the
House were nobody lives

So if you find someone
Someone to have, someone to hold
Don't trade it for silver
Don't trade it for gold
I have all of life's treasures
And they are fine and they are good
They remind me that houses
Are just made of wood
What makes a house grand
Ain't the roof or the doors
If there's love in a house
It's a palace for sure
Without love...
It ain't nothin but a house
A house where nobody lives
Without love it ain't nothin
But a house, a house where
Nobody lives.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I know you're somewhere, somewhere
I've been trapped in my mind girl, just holding on
I don't wanna pretend there's something, we're nothing
I've been stuck thinking 'bout her, I can't hold back


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I saw red and yellow flowers outside over the moors
And brightest sunrise ever to've touched my eyes.

And through it all,
I stood and stumbled, waded through my thoughts and heart
Yeah through it all,
I fooled and fumbled, lost to the poet's frown.
I fought the wolves of patience just to let it lie down.

See these waters they'll pull you up,
Oh if you're bolder than the darkness.
My my, let these songs be an instrument to cut,
Oh spaces 'tween the happiness and the hardness.

Out the door,
The touch of morning, the burning of the frost
Out the door
Strong hands to hold; good friends that I never lost.

And what we found
Down these coves of limestone and cockle shells,
What we found
Down these roads that wander as lost as the heart,
Is a chance to breathe again, a chance for a fresh start.

Oh, no, see these waters they'll pull you up,
Oh, no, if you're bolder than the darkness.
My my let these songs be an instrument to cut here darling,
Oh, spaces between the happiness and the hardness,
Oh my my, spaces between the happiness and the hardness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
never been a better time than this
suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city
that swells with so much hate 
you seem to rise above
and take its place
the heart pumps until it dies
drain the blood, the heart is wise

All my friends are murder
All my bones no marrows in
All these fiends want teenage meat
All my friends are murderers

Away....


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

And now it's laying on the table
Waiting for you on the table
To carve it up and watch the spray go across the riverbed

And sweet aromas fill the halls
From all the bodies that came before
And that's the body, I swear that's the body

I remember, it was laying on the dinner table
And when you came around, said you'll be doing fine when you're able

Oh whole cities light up
But nothing can compare to you, baby
So I stay waiting, laying on the dinner table


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wise men say that rushing is violence
and so is your silence
when its rooted in compliance
To stand firm in loving defiance,
make art your alliance
give voice to the fire

Move people to the beat of the wind
Gather yourself and begin
to dance the song until it ends
We are winners, champions of the light
forming in numbers and might
keep the truth close in sight...

Medicine Woman, Medicine Man
walking with grace, I know your face, and I trust your hands


----------



## seffboi (Aug 29, 2019)

You were one of those classic ones
Traveling around this sun
You were one of those classic ones
I wish she knew you
You were one of those classic ones
Now everybody knows
You were one of those classic ones, yeah

Alright
You're a legend in my own mind
My middle name
My goodbye

You were here when I wrote this
But the masters and mixes
Will take too long to finish
To show you
I'm sorry I did not visit
Did not know how to take it
When your eyes did not know me
Like I know you

You were one of those classic ones
Traveling around this sun
You were one of those classic ones
I wish she knew you (I wish she knew you)
You were one of those classic ones
Now everybody knows (wish she knew you)
You were one of those classic ones, yeah

Alright
You're a legend in my own mind
My middle name
My goodbye (goodbye, goodbye, goodbye, goodbye)
(Goodbye, goodbye, goodbye, goodbye)

Alright
You're a legend in my own mind
My middle name
My goodbye
My goodbye, I, I, I
My goodbye

Then the day that it happened
I recorded this last bit
I look forward to having
A lunch with you again


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

my ***** tastes like pepsi cola, my eyes are wide like cherry pies. i gotta taste for men wh are older. it's how it's always been so it's no surprise.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom, please tell me what to do,
I'm so disappointed in you
You said those words that made me cry,
And you always wondered why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, please hurry home to me,
I waited up so patiently
You sit down and you start to cry,
But you never ask me why
Why I sing my lullaby

Was it my fault they lead you in the wrong direction?
Was it my fault they didn't show you any affection?
I show you when I start to cry
Still you always wonder why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, why love me if you're cold
You'll just get bitter then grow old
Ask me when I start to weep
Then I'll tell you in my sleep
Why I sing my lullaby


----------



## MostUnwanted (Aug 27, 2019)

Making crack rocks outta ***** ***** fishbones


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Popcorn, yeah, yeah, yeah popcorn!

Some like 'em fat and some like em tall
Some like 'em short
Skinny legs and all
I like 'em tall
I like 'em proud
And when they walk
You know they draw a crowd!
See, you gotta have a mutha for me
Yeah, yeah, yeah ah come on!

A look-a-here!
There was a time when I was all alone
I had a secret thought I was gone
Somebody done me!
Said now I see
What you are doin', brother
To stay ahead of me
And when I get burndt ha! I use some salve
And when I want some lovin'
A mother she got to have
See, you got to have a mother for me

Yeah! Popcorn! oh! uh!
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah! Eeee yeah!
Do the popcorn hu!
Ooooooooh!
Ooooooooh!
Popcorn! uh!
Yeah-yeah-yeah

Look-a-here! ha! good lord!
Hu! hu!
Look-a-here!

Do the popcorn and do the horse
Show everybody where you at!
You gotta be boss
The way you do your little thing
Step in a small ring
And jump back baby!
James brown gonna do his thing!
Popcorn! yeah! yeah! yeah!

Sometime sometime I'm feelin' low
Sometime I'm feelin' low
I call another brother
Talkin about Maceo!
Maceo! blow your horn!
Don't talk no trash hu!
Play me some popcorn!
Maceo! come on! uh!

Popcorn hu! ah!


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I need you, I don't need you
I need you, I don't need you
And all of that jiving around
I don't mean to suggest that I loved you the best
I can't keep track of each fallen robin
I remember you well in the Chelsea Hotel
That's all, I don't even think of you that often


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

These ideas are nightmares to white parents
Whose worst fear is a child with dyed hair and who likes earrings
Like whatever they say has no bearing, it's so scary in a house that allows
No swearing


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I got it bad baby
I got it bad

Tell me you love me
I need someone 
On days like this I do
On days like this

(Hate the message of this song but cannot get the chorus out of my head. Ugh)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

If you weren't born with it
You can buy a couple ornaments
Just be sure to read the warning kids
'Cause pretty soon you'll be bored of it
Sexual, hey girl if you wanna feel sexual
You can always call up a professional
They stick pins in you like a vegetable

Kids forever, kids forever
Baby soft skin turns into leather
Don't be dramatic it's only some plastic
No one will love you if you're unattractive
Oh Mrs. Potato Head tell me
is it true that pain is beauty?
Does a new face come with a warranty?
Will a pretty face make it better?

Oh Mr. Potato Head tell me
How did you afford her surgery?
Do you swear you'll stay forever
even if her face don't stay together?
Stay forever, stay forever

If you want a little more confidence
Potatoes turn to french fries, yeah
it's common sense
All you need's a couple more condiments
And a hundred thousand dollars for some compliments
It's such a waste when little girls 
grow into their mother's face
But little girls are learning how to cut and paste
and pucker up their lips until they suffocate

Kids forever, kids forever
Baby soft skin turns into leather
Don't be dramatic it's only some plastic
no one will love you if you're unattractive

Oh Mrs. Potato head tell me
Is it true that pain is beauty?
Does a new face come with a warranty?
Will a pretty face make it better?
Oh Mr. Potato Head tell me
How did you afford her surgery?
Do you swear you'll stay forever
even if her face don't stay together?
Stay forever, stay forever


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

You turn me into a slow dancer


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

you lose your way, just take my hand
you're lost at sea, then i'll command your boat to me again


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

And I heard, as it were, the noise of thunder
One of the four beasts saying,
'Come and see.' and I saw, and behold a white horse"

There's a man goin' 'round takin' names
And he decides who to free and who to blame
Everybody won't be treated all the same
There'll be a golden ladder reachin' down
When the man comes around

The hairs on your arm will stand up
At the terror in each sip and in each sup
Will you partake of that last offered cup
Or disappear into the potter's ground?
When the man comes around

Hear the trumpets hear the pipers
One hundred million angels singin'
Multitudes are marchin' to the big kettledrum
Voices callin', voices cryin'
Some are born and some are dyin'
It's alpha and omega's kingdom come
And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree
The virgins are all trimming their wicks
The whirlwind is in the thorn tree
It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks

Till armageddon no shalam, no shalom
Then the father hen will call his chickens home
The wise man will bow down before the throne
And at his feet they'll cast their golden crowns
When the man comes around

Whoever is unjust let him be unjust still
Whoever is righteous let him be righteous still
Whoever is filthy let him be filthy still
Listen to the words long written down
When the man comes around

Hear the trumpets hear the pipers
One hundred million angels singin'
Multitudes are marchin' to the big kettledrum
Voices callin', voices cryin'
Some are born and some are dyin'
It's alpha and omega's kingdom come
And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree
The virgins are all trimming their wicks
The whirlwind is in the thorn trees
It's hard for thee to kick against the prick
In measured hundredweight and penny pound
When the man comes around

"And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts
And I looked, and behold a pale horse
And his name that sat on him was death, and hell followed with him"


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

All the pills that you take
Violet, blue, green, red to keep me at arm's length don't work.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I am
You are
We are 
Crazy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't know how to take it, don't know where to go
My resistance's running low
And everyday the hold is getting tighter and it troubles me so
You know that I'm nobody's fool


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

She drew the line in the mind.
She was not holding on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So this didn't go well
i fell 
oh well
i'm on gonna brush off the dirt 
and put on a new skirt

shake it up 
break it down
spread some love
and all around
chase the rush shoot the breeze
feel the bullets in my knees

i wanna fall like the waterfall falls
leap like superman can over super tall walls
soar like an eagle
roar like a lion
never give up 
never stop trying


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Won't you stay till the AM

All my favourite conversations always made in the AM

Cuz we're just swimming round in our glasses and torking out of our arses like we're all gonna make it. Yeaheyah.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up look around and
then scale back down too

See I believe in a revolution, I believe it is a hell,
I believe in it, take care of it daily daily on demand because...
I am a blacksmith of metal and words and a sheep that pitch black too,
and in this life spun short in the span of things I believe there's a bit more that we ought to be trying
Cause 500 hundred years ago, when these trees were more dense,
and the colors pristine, so the chaos made sense.
There was no knowing of loss of a mountain,
the whole mountain that I call home and these same hills roll on and on,
without mention of vanish or where fools belong and these same mountains that go to peace
long before the noose, and now that soon is really gone, now that too is nearly gone
so tell me what have we done as a civilization to destroy in our own wake that
metaphorical hand that feeds us we are trashing our own birthday cake
and I consider myself a skeptic but I'm optimist in soul and we are all getting force fed,
we are led around like the bull and he is huge and rageful and somehow subdued and hauled by those thick rings

so don't you too shut out the filthy, nasty, sticky truth of things
So here we go, get the f*** out your car, walk, it's good for you stop consuming blindly,
get by on what you do have and then scale that down too


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Heaven bend to take my hand
And lead me through the fire
Be the long awaited answer
To a long and painful fight

Truth be told I've tried my best
But somewhere along the way
I got caught up in all there was to offer
And the cost was so much more than I could bear

Though I've tried, I've fallen
I have sunk so low
I messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here
And tell me I told you so

We all begin with good intent
Love was raw and young
We believed that we could change ourselves
The past could be undone
But we carry on our backs the burden
Time always reveals
In the lonely light of morning
In the wound that would not heal
It's the bitter taste of losing everything
That I've held so dear

Heaven bend to take my hand
I've nowhere left to turn
I'm lost to those I thought were friends
To everyone I know
Oh they turn their heads embarrassed
Pretend that they don't see
But it's one missed step
One slip before you know it
And there doesn't seem a way to be redeemed


----------



## Rotted (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh, it hurts the most 'cause I don't know the cause
Maybe I shouldn't have cried when you left and told me not to wait
Oh, it kills the most to say that I still care
Now I'm left tryna rewind the times you held and kissed me back

I wonder if you're thinkin' "Is she alright all alone?"
I wonder if you tried to call, but couldn't find your phone
Have I ever crossed your thoughts because your name's all over mine
A moment in time, don't watch me cry
A moment in time, don't watch me cry

I'm not crying 'cause you left me on my own
I'm not crying 'cause you left me with no warning
I'm just crying 'cause I can't escape what could've been
Are you aware when you set me free?
All I can do is let my heart bleed

Oh, it's harder when you can't see through the thoughts
Not that I wanna get in, but I want to see how your mind works
No, it's harder when they don't know what they've done
Thinking it's better they leave, meaning that I'll have to move on


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

I need somebody to heal
Somebody to know
Somebody to have
Somebody to hold
It's easy to say
But it's never the same
I guess I kinda liked the way you numbed all the pain

Now the day bleeds
Into nightfall
And you're not here
To get me through it all
I let my guard down
And then you pulled the rug
I was getting kinda used to being someone you loved


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Whatever you put out, I'm gonna buy it
So what's your latest? I wanna try it
Are you still in love?
Are you over it again?
When the damn thing grows old with no intent
When it's wild to see, spread its disease
When the comfort grew to the deepest blue
And the way truth came on its own time
When it did, it came before you realized
This was sad, this was sad, this was sad


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Get a little closer, let fold
Cut open my sternum, and pull
My little ribs around you
The rungs of me be under, under you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hatred growing breathing
As the armies mount dead and bleeding
Tens of thousands no concealing
There's a hunger yet no one's eating

You can promise, but our dream's dead
And the rivers they're all but blood red
I can mimic all your speeches
No more lessons learned you can't reach us

Now
Listen to me no hard feelings
I can see your skull past the pealing skin
Passion all dead double talking
Yeah we hear your words
No one's walking

Once upon a time or two
I think I lost my mind with you
Too many times to be precise
We take a toke and drink the wine
We got the users over there
We got the wh***s right here

False flag attack that
Found guilty through entrapment
Of your commandments
Your cooperation is commended
Since the corporation demands it
Who are the false
We are the truth
True or false
Which one are you


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh I’ve been waitin
For something to change but
I can’t escape this
Waterfall of doubt
Oh my blood, sweat and tears
For twenty-some years
All bottled up and broken
Let it all out

Jesus, are you listenin?
If you have a plan can you fill me in?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You took the blue out of the sky
My whole life changed when you said goodbye
And I keep cryin'...cryin' 

Oooh baby, oooh baby I wish I never saw the sunshine
I wish I never saw the sunshine
And if I never saw the sunshine baby
Then maybe...I wouldn't mind the rain


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey there, Delilah
I've got so much left to say
If every simple song I wrote to you
Would take your breath away
I'd write it all
Even more in love with me you'd fall
We'd have it all


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just a steel town girl on a Saturday night
Looking for the fight of her life in the real time world
No one sees her at all they all say she’s crazy

Locking rhythm to the beat of her heart
Changing movement into light
She has danced into the danger zone
When the dancer becomes the dance

It can cut you like a knife if the fight becomes the fire
On the wire between will and what will be

On the ice blue line of insanity is a place most never see
It’s a hard won place of mystery, touch it but can’t hold it
You work all your life, for that moment in time
It could come or pass you by it’s a push shove world
But there’s always a chance if the hunger stays the night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities
Wake the dreams into realities

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak 
Pacha Mama spinning firelight 
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot 
All up on my S*** in the morning commute. 
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes 
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon 
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children 
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing
Yeah, you’re the guru now so visualize leaving.

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready!
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that S*** will never serve me!
Bless other men investigate your mystery

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

If we stand too still, they're gonna eat us alive
Watch your tongue, teach them young
Medicate the mutiny, better living through chemistry
Self destruction's patriotic, money fixes everything
Watch your tongue, teach them young
We're taught to love and hate, to fight and obey
I've lost my mind, but I've found my way
In this nest of lies, every wall has eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I knew what I wanted and I went out and got it. 
Did all the things that you said I wouldn't.
Told you that I would never be forgotten. 
And all in spite of you.
I'm still breathing
I'm alive.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I hate to look into those eyes and see an ounce of pain.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

You call me strong
You call me weak
But still your secrets I will keep
You took for granted all the times I never let you down.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Goddess by Pentagram:


> Shining like moondust you will lies in trust
> I know I can't reach you though our hearts burn with lust
> we both try and try and I start to realize
> your love is gonna linger as my life passes by
> ...


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

And when we meet, which I'm sure we will
All that was there will be there still
Ill let it pass and hold my tongue
And you will think that I've moved on...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please, don’t let this feeling
Destroy my mind
Don’t let this hunger
Eat me away
Please, don’t let this power
Be a snake in my hand

Please, unmark me
Like a newborn baby

Don’t let me drown
For the witch that I am
Don’t let me burn
For the witch that I am
Don’t let me drown
For the witch that I am
Don’t let me burn
For the witch
The witch that I am
Witch that I am

And I draw the circle
Around me feet
And I draw this line
Don’t cross it


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

How can I help it if I think you're funny when you're mad
Trying hard not to smile though I feel bad
I'm the kind of guy who laughs at a funeral
Can't understand what I mean?
You soon will
I have a tendency to wear my mind on my sleeve
I have a history of losing my shirt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time flies and I can’t keep up
All the years I have to sweep up
Late at night I’m in my bed and in my head
And all the feelings start to creep up

Remember how we used to dress up
You’re beautiful until you’re messed up
Take a picture cause I think we’re losing light
This is how we say goodbye
it’s how we say goodnight

Banging my head against a wall of sound
Wall like a love it brings me to the ground
We surf the crowd, oh we will not go down
I don’t want to drown if you’re not drowning with me

Late December when we’re waking
There’s an unfamiliar aching
By the way you held my hand, held my heart
I didn’t notice it was breaking
This is how you say goodbye
It’s how you say good night


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm gonna paint you by numbers and colour you in
If things go right we can frame it and put you on a wall
And it's so hard to say it but I've been here before
Now I'll surrender up my heart and swap it for yours


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Maybe there is hunger in my blood
Screaming out loud for what I want
See me running full speed at it
Shattering, collide
Call it post-traumatic
Now it's do or die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

There's a starman waiting in the sky
He'd like to come and meet us
But he thinks he'd blow our minds


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Please come now I think I'm falling, I'm holding on to all I think is safe. It seems I found the road to nowhere and I'm trying to escape. I yelled back when I heard thunder, but I'm down to one last breath.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a good home but I left
I had a good home but I left, right, left
That big f***ing bomb made me deaf, deaf
A Humvee mechanic put his Kevlar on wrong
I guarantee you’ll meet up with a suicide bomb
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Big f***ing ditches in the middle of the road
You pay a hundred dollars just for fillin’ in the hole
Listen to the general every goddamn word
How many ways can you polish up a turd
Left, right, left, left, right
Left, right
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

How is it that the only ones responsible for making this mess
Got their sorry asses stapled to a goddamn desk
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Left, right, left

What did you do before the war?
I was a chef, I was a chef
What was your name?
It was Geoff, Geoff
I lost my buddy and I wept, wept
I come down from the meth
So I slept, slept
I had a good home but I left, left
Pantsed at the wind for a joke
I pranced right in with the dope
Glanced at her shin she said nope
Left, right, left

Nimrod Bodfish have you any wool
Get me another body bag the body bag’s full
My face was scorched, scorched
I miss my home I miss my porch, porch
Left, right, left

Can I go home in March? March
My stanch was a chin full of soap
That rancid dinner with the pope
Left, right, left

Kelly Presutto got his thumbs blown off
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Boom went his head away
And boom went Valerie
What the hell was it that the president said?
Give him a beautiful parade instead
Left, right, left

When I was over here I never got to vote
I left my arm in my coat
My mom she died and never wrote
We sat by the fire and ate a goat
Just before he died he had a toke
Now I’m home and I’m blind
And I’m broke
What is next


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I wonder what youre doing
Imagine where you are
There's oceans inbetween us, but that's not very far.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

His name was skippy, skippy
Skippy the Bush kangaroo.


----------



## man-Argentina (Jul 14, 2018)

aeeeaa, yo soy sabalero, aaeeeea, sabelero, sabalero !!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I got icebergs on my neck
I could sink a ship


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

You are you are, my favorite medicine
You are you are, you're where the edge begins
You are you are, just one last time again
You are you are, you are the trouble I'm in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something I've been wanting to say to you.
Are you sitting down?
Pretty soon, there will be a day,
when I won't be around.

I'm not trying to scare you
or play with your sympathy.
Just want to remind you
that life is a symphony.

Everyday, live it like it's your last one.
Ever kiss, kiss it like it's your first love.
If i had one wish; then I would wish
that you would live today like
Everyday, Everyday is your last one.
Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a big big gurl, in a big big world
It's not a big big thing if you leave me.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

When I get older losing my hair, many years from now, will you still be sending me a valentine, birthday greetings, bottle of wine?

If I'd been out till quarter to three, would you lock the door?

Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm sixty-four?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Always, I wanna be with you, make believe with you, and live in harmony, harmonyyyyy....


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

_I tried to be someone else
But nothing seemed to change
I know now, this is who I really am inside
I've finally found myself
Fighting for a chance
I know now, *this is who I really am*_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

> Who did rob the grave last night
> I think it was you in your nightmare gown
> The latch was open
> The catch was broken
> ...


Nightmare Gown by Pentagram


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

In my head there's only you now
This world falls on me
In this world there's real and make believe 
This seems real to me

You love me but you don't know who I am
I'm torn between this life I lead and where I stand
You love me but you don't know who I am
So let me go...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a good home but I left
I had a good home but I left, right, left
That big f***ing bomb made me deaf, deaf
A Humvee mechanic put his Kevlar on wrong
I guarantee you’ll meet up with a suicide bomb
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Big f***ing ditches in the middle of the road
You pay a hundred dollars just for fillin’ in the hole
Listen to the general every goddamn word
How many ways can you polish up a turd
Left, right, left, left, right
Left, right
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

How is it that the only ones responsible for making this mess
Got their sorry asses stapled to a goddamn desk
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Left, right, left

What did you do before the war?
I was a chef, I was a chef
What was your name?
It was Geoff, Geoff
I lost my buddy and I wept, wept
I come down from the meth
So I slept, slept
I had a good home but I left, left
Pantsed at the wind for a joke
I pranced right in with the dope
Glanced at her shin she said nope
Left, right, left

Nimrod Bodfish have you any wool
Get me another body bag the body bag’s full
My face was scorched, scorched
I miss my home I miss my porch, porch
Left, right, left

Can I go home in March? March
My stanch was a chin full of soap
That rancid dinner with the pope
Left, right, left

Kelly Presutto got his thumbs blown off
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Sergio’s developing a real bad cough
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce
Hell broke luce

Boom went his head away
And boom went Valerie
What the hell was it that the president said?
Give him a beautiful parade instead
Left, right, left

When I was over here I never got to vote
I left my arm in my coat
My mom she died and never wrote
We sat by the fire and ate a goat
Just before he died he had a toke
Now I’m home and I’m blind
And I’m broke
What is next


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope she makes you smile
The way it made me smile on the other end of a phone in the middle of a highway driving alone

I hope you hear a song
That makes you sing along and gets you thinking about her then the last several miles turns into a blur

I hope you both feel the sparks by the end of the drive

I hope you know she's the one by the end of the night

I hope you never ever felt more free
Tell your friends that you're so happy

I hope she comes along and wrecks every one of your plans

I hope you spend your last dime to put a rock on her hand

I hope she's wilder than your wildest dreams
She's everything you're ever gonna need

And then I hope she cheats
Like you did on me
🙃


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

When you get bored of me, I'll be back on the shelf.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Forgive, sounds good
Forget, I'm not sure I could
They say time heals everything
But I'm still waiting

I'm through with doubt
There's nothing left for me to figure out
I've paid a price, and I'll keep paying

I'm not ready to make nice
I'm not ready to back down
I'm still mad as hell, and I don't have time
To go 'round and 'round and 'round
It's too late to make it right
I probably wouldn't if I could
'Cause I'm mad as hell
Can't bring myself to do what it is
You think I should


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

When I was a poet, I could see the beauty in the things I didn't understand
didn't have to, because I was beautiful or atleast I could get away with thinking I was. With every troll from here to tenbucktoo
naysaying everything you do. You can only get shot down so much all flaws pointed at you.

Lost the meaning of the portions that were special. Since people don't want you to ever feel that.
"He's special everybody", and yet everyone wants to feel special.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Some say it was a warning
Some say it was a sign
I was standing right there
When it came down from the sky
The way it spoke to us
You felt it from inside
Said it was up to us
Up to us to decide

You've become a virus
That's killing off its host
We've been watching you with all of our eyes
And what you seem to value most
"So much potential" or so we used to say
Your greed, self-importance, and your arrogance
You piss it all away

We heard her cry
We've come to intervene
You will change your ways, and you will make amends
Or we will wipe this place clean
Your time is tick-tick-ticking away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take my love, take my land,
Take me where I cannot stand.
I don't care, I'm still free,
You can't take the sky from me.

Take me out to the black,
Tell them I ain't comin back.
Burn the land and boil the sea,
You can't take the sky from me.

There's no place, I can be,
Since I've found Serenity.

And you can't take the sky from me.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

I wake in the night,I pace like a ghost,
The room is on fire; invisible smoke, 
And all of my heroes died all alone, 
Help me hold onto you.
I’ve been the Archer, I’ve been the prey,
Who could ever leave me darling?
Who could stay?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Y me arriesgo otra vez a soñar en el amor eterno, cuando sé que la vida no para de lastimar.

Hay mentiras que vale la pena seguirles el juego, porque dan el placer de minutos sabor a verdad.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

You could be my someone you could be my scene
You know that I'll protect you from all of the obscene
I wonder what you're doing imagine where you are
There's oceans in between us but that's not very far


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> I wonder what youre doing
> Imagine where you are
> There's oceans inbetween us, but that's not very far.





Harveykinkle said:


> You could be my someone you could be my scene
> You know that I'll protect you from all of the obscene
> I wonder what you're doing imagine where you are
> There's oceans in between us but that's not very far


&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

aqwsderf said:


> &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


You didn't include the first line of that part which is one of the most 2000siest lines ever.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Harveykinkle said:


> You didn't include the first line of that part which is one of the most 2000siest lines ever.


Very true.

I just liked that we both listened to the same song lol


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

aqwsderf said:


> Very true.
> 
> I just liked that we both listened to the same song lol


Yes, that is cool. I hadn't noticed you posted it beforehand. ^-^


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't want to hear sad songs anymore.
I only want to hear love songs.
I found my heart up in this place tonight 
Dont want to sing mad songs anymore.
I only want to sing your song.
Cause your songs got me feeling like I'm... 

I'm in love 
I'm in love
I'm in love.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could Someone Please Explain
The Lifeless And Mundane
World I've Built Around Me

Some By Design
Most By Default
Each Piece Has Its Place
And Each Place With A Face

But They're All So Very Ordinary

And Each Day That Passes
She Tightens Her Leash
And They Sharpen Their Teeth
While I Sit On My Hands
And Do All That I Can
To Hold Back Their Advances

And Then One Day It Will Be
When The World Says To Me
Thanks For Your Trouble
Now Gather Your Rubble
Your Handfuls Of Memories
Of Love And Of Joy

And Your Truckloads Of Misery
Your Self Hating Toys
And Get Out Of The Way
For The Next Poor Fool To See
All The Joy This Life Will Fail To Show Him

Then Miraculously He Broke Free
Of The Grinding Routine
He Sailed To Tahiti And Found His True Love
And He Trampled My Ashes

With No Need For Sunglasses
He Turned To The Bright Shining Sun
I'm Free
No Chain No Shackles No Pain
I'm Free
No Hate And No Fear
No Misery Here

I Didn't Want To Go Out Anyway
I'd Rather Stay Home Any Day
Time Moves Now And Then And Back Again
You Are The Dream That I Will Never Realize

And Then He Screamed At Me
If Only You Had Bled A Little More
You Too Could Be Breathing Just Like Me
Everyone Wants To Be Someone
Why Not You?

And Then He Waved At Me As I Withdrew
I Can Honestly Say
This World Is Gonna Miss You

As I Realize The World Outside
Has Quietly Passed Me By
I Think To Myself
That Should Have Been Mine


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

One last kiss and then you're a goner and I'm here wishing you could stay a little longer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind are the many 
proud are the few 
you can see the bombs bursting 
feel the heat 
but what can you do 

It's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous tides 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon 

So many kings 
with their thrones up on high 
a stones throw from the masses 
who continue to cry 
it's a treacherous world 
and it's tried and it's true 
that these treacherous times 
will carry us back to the blue 

Pick up the pieces 
we'll start from scratch 
this ship of fools will need a mast 
Light up your lanterns 
lick the salt from your wounds 
and we'll sail 'til dawn my friends 
by the light 
of the moon


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

It's been a long night hereeee, and a long night there and these long, long legs are damn near everywhere!!!

*Hold up now*

You look good, I will not lie, but if you ask where I'm staying tonight I gotta be like:

_Oh baby

No baby

You got me all wrong baby

My baby's already got all of my love_

So nah nah, honey I'm good
I could have another but I _probably_ should not. I've got somebody at home, and if I stay I might not leave alone!

No, honey I'm good, I could have another but I probably should not. I've gotta bid you adieu and to another I will stay trueeee &#128579;


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Every friday when my work is done I get my party on. I call a few friends of mine, make sure I'm looking fine. I know we're gonna have a really good time yeah.

Everybody clap your hands get on up and dance. We're gonna stomp all night now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Lil Uzi: I stand on my money then my height, it turn to 9'10" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm smoking way too many Turkish jades
And sipping on Kentucky straight
And when it's empty
I'll drink aftershave in desperation

When I was younger I was just abused
That's why I'm always staring at my shoes
It's funny how the smallest things affect you in big ways
Why do the best things always go so wrong?
It's not enough for them to give your all
A revelation in the shower stall that love is futile

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
I'm like a beast but not as nice

And all the time I wasted on some girls
Just makes me want to wretch
My guys unfurled
The road to hell is paved with golden curls and headaches
I've known the tragedy of former friends
I've seen the desperate means to desperate ends
I'm going to die by liver, lung or chest or by my own hand
I had a relative who killed himself
He made his noose from his karate belt
I think I know how he must have felt
But I'm still breathing

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
Revenge is sweetest served on ice, yeah

Down the drain through the sewer pipes
The remnants of a ****ed up life
I kissed her once but ****ed her twice
The phone is off the hook tonight

There's going to be a suicide tonight
You never know, this time it might be mine
There's going to be a suicide tonight
Hopefully, this time it won't be friends of mine
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
A razorblade is bought to bleed some mother****er dry
Yeah, there's going to be a suicide tonight
Another girl will stop the heart of just another guy


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

_I can see my baby swinging
Her Parliament's on fire and her hands are up
On the balcony and I'm singing
Ooh baby, ooh baby, I'm in love

I can see my sweet girl swaying
She's crazy y Cubana, como yo, my love 
On the balcony and I'm sayin
Move baby, move baby, I'm in love
I'm in love, I'm in love (I'm in love, I'm in love)_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The cold ground was my bed last night,
With a breeze so hard it could kill
With friends like these, who needs to die?
So I stay here for the thrill

My last five pounds to get me home
Well, get me some bacon and whiskey
I'll meet her there in all my stinkin' glory
Drunk or Sober

I went down by the roses
Cause me hope, she did call
She said she had to see me soon

It was sadness on her mind
And I took with me my fiddle
And the worst, the best of my wine
And I met her there in sadness
Drunk or Sober

She sat under the tree,
And she smiled at me
And we watched the river roll
So I broke out with my fiddle
And I began to fiddle a reel
And she said no matter how funny
It hurts so bad I can't feel
I feel nothin'
I feel nothin'
Drunk or Sober

And I began to play my reel
For I did not know what to say

You worry me so, I hate this
I will not stand to see you this way
And sometimes it's just too much
How everything turns out so sad
Oh, Danny don't you ever stop playin' for me
Oh, Danny don't you ever stop playin' for me
You always make me happy while whenever you play
Oh, Danny don't you ever stop playin' for me

And I began to play me reel
For I did not know what to say


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm jealous of the blue jeans that you're wearing and the way they're holding you so tight

I'm jealous of the moon that keeps on staring, so lock the door and turn out the night

I want you all to myself
We don't need anyone else
Let our bodies do the talking
Let our shadows paint the wall
I want you here in my arms
We'll hide away in the dark


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

And you know you're never sure
But you're sure you could be right
If you held yourself up to the light


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

_Baby, put on heart shaped sunglasses
'Cause we gonna take a ride
*I'm not gonna listen to what the past says*
I've been waiting up all night

Take another drag turn me to ashes
Ready for another lie?
Says he's gonna teach me just what fast is
*Say it's gonna be alright*_


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

This story's funny
I met this girl and she had money
Her eyes was hazel
Her dress the same, her voice was nasal
This story's funny
I met this girl and she had money
I found her so fly
For the life of me I didn't know why


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I've heard the soul unfolds
In the chambers of its longing
And the bitter liquor sweetens
In the hammered cup
But all the ladders
Of the night have fallen
Only darkness now
To lift the longing up


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Ha, I got the smooth rep
I got styles kung-fu mother****ers didnt use yet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You say, "It's only words"
But they hurt so much
You think your hands are warm
But they are cold to the touch
You ****ing hate and manipulate
Tell me I am the one
You think it's all right to be cruel
It's so human of you

It was a cold, cold day
When things fell apart
It was a sad, sad thing
There is ice on my heart
You think a person needs to be broken
So that's what you do
You think it's all right to be cruel
It's so human of you

So you smile, I see your smile, and I cry
Drag me under, drag me down, and I try
The surface will not let you take my smile
For I am strong, I can be stronger than lie
So you smile, I see your smile and I cry
Drag me under, drag me down, and I try
The surface will not let you fake my smile
For I am strong, I can be stronger than lie

Drag me down, underwater
I can't breath, no one saves me
Drag me down, into sorrow
Take my hand, I'll drown you with me
Drag me down, underwater
I can't breath, no one saves me
Drag me down, into sorrow
Take my hand, I'll drown you with me
Drag me down, underwater
I can't breath, no one saves me
Drag me down, into sorrow
Take my hand, I'll drown you with me

So you smile, I see your smile, and I cry
Drag me under, drag me down, and I try
The surface will not let you take my smile
For I am strong, I can be stronger than lie
So you smile, I see your smile and I cry
Drag me under, drag me down, and I try
The surface will not let you fake my smile
For I am strong, I can be stronger than lie

Drag me down, underwater
I can't breath, no one saves me


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Meet me... halfway and I'll go that extra length just to help your strength.
Meet me at the AA meeting, needing to take more than 12 steps.
Bring me to your hiding place so I can face your vice grip.
I'll chisel every single monkey off your back with this ice pick.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

_
You're no good for me
Baby you're no good for me
You're no good for me
*But baby I want you, I want*

Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Never was there ever a girl so pretty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Can we hit it now low down and gritty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

Baby put on heart shaped sunglasses
Cause we gonna take a ride
I'm not gonna listen to what the past says
I've been waiting up all night

Take another drag turn me to ashes
Ready for another lie?
Says he's gonna teach me just what fast is
Say it's gonna be alright

Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Never was there ever a girl so pretty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Can we hit it now low down and gritty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

Let's take Jesus off the dashboard
Got enough on his mind
We both know just what we're here for
Saved too many times

Maybe I like this roller coaster
Maybe it keeps me high
Maybe the speed it brings me closer
I could sparkle up your eye

Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Never was there ever a girl so pretty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Can we hit it now low down and gritty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

You're no good for me
Baby you're no good for me
You're no good for me
*But baby I want you, I want you*

You're no good for me
Baby you're no good for me
You're no good for me
*But baby I want you, I want you, I want you*

Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Never was there ever a girl so pretty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

Baby stoppin' at seven eleven
There in his white Pontiac heaven
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Never was there ever a girl so pretty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

Diet mountain dew, baby, New York City
Can we hit it now low down and gritty
Do you think we'll be in love forever?
Do you think we'll be in love?

You're no good for me
Baby you're no good for me
You're no good for me
*But baby I want you, I want*

You're no good for me
Baby you're no good for me
You're no good for me
*But baby I want you, I want*

You're no good for me
Baby you're no good for me
You're no good for me
*But baby I want you, I want*
_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a girl across the street from me
I buried her son beneath a tree
I don't know why she's mad at me
He was stinking up my garage, you see

I met a cute boy, he liked my smile
We fell in love for a little while
He kissed me on the lips and it tasted sweet
So I chopped him into pieces and cooked his meat

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

I made a dress from a choir girl's skin
I wore it to church, the preacher said I'd sinned
Forgive me Father for my fashion crime
Your skin is so nice I'll use yours next time

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

La la la la la la la...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the f***ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I could have lost myself in rough blue waters in your eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time flies and I can’t keep up
All the years I have to sweep up
Late at night I’m in my bed and in my head
And all the feelings start to creep up

Remember how we used to dress up
You’re beautiful until you’re messed up
Take a picture cause I think we’re losing light
This is how we say goodbye
it’s how we say goodnight

Banging my head against a wall of sound
Wall like a love it brings me to the ground
We surf the crowd, oh we will not go down
I don’t want to drown if you’re not drowning with me

Late December when we’re waking
There’s an unfamiliar aching
By the way you held my hand, held my heart
I didn’t notice it was breaking
This is how you say goodbye
It’s how you say good night


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

It might not mean much to you, but it does to me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's the kind of lady that calls everybody baby
Honey, sugar, sweetie, she's always making friends
And she keeps us all locked outside her thick leather skin
She always starts with a smile, it's small and butter yellow
But easier than a handshake, doesn't like her hands touched
She tans alot, gets burnt alot smoking through the cartons
But then gets put out so much, she's considered a bargain
She was born on the fourth of July with her hand on her heart
Loves America, & being patronized, no one ever told her to guard her heart
She was an angel for Halloween once, but never again
And for Christmas ever year she's haunted by demons
They always tell her they love her.

She used to believe in innocence until she lost it
And spent a long summer, riding the trains
She has cats and collectors plates to keep her sane
Watching TV in her favorite chair...both of which are rented
She's alone, and surrounds herself with loners
Her life is a loan, lent out to anyone who will own her
Waiting for the night to sweep her off her feet, while she mops the bathroom floor
Hoping for a winning ticket or a man to treat her right
But they're both a gamble and she's been a loser all her life
And if she had a nickel for every time she's been punched and kicked


She'd put it together with her camel cash, try to buy some happiness
They always tell her they love her, but then they take something from her.

She would always show us her dreams
They were crumpled up like leaves from holding on too tight
Scattered in her shoebox coffin on the cardboard walls covered in butterflies
She's got love in her heart for her babies, and hope in her mind for tomorrow
And blood on her hands that only she sees, holding the last bit of time that's borrowed
But you never know where that heart has been, and we'll never know how hard it's been
I wanna cut open my chest and let her in, but that won’t fix what needs to mend
and she stands there unlit cigarette in hand
filling up that empty hole with anything that’ll pour
insides hanging out like a flare, warning.
there’s beauty in that pain, can you see it?
she’s crashing through life with seat belt hands
one accident away from a miracle
and there’s an honesty there, but I can’t take it all in
she hides the worst of it in the wrinkles
that’s the ache you get when there’s no where else to go.
and she’s got no where else to go, she doesn’t want to go there.
so I promise I’ll go with her.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Dog, I'm hanging out my car, yelling out Yo
Who got the haze to twist for me to twist Yo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Trying to make some sense of it all,
But I can see that it makes no sense at all
Is it cool to go to sleep on the floor,
'Cause I don't think that I can take anymore
Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right,
Here I am, stuck in the middle with you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every cell is transforming 
And returning to original concepts to construct 
And then I started to shape shift 
And the animals within me grew tails and talons 
I hitched a ride on the back of a whale 
To the darkest of the ocean and ate off the bottom
And then I traveled dimensions
In the places I rode upon elephants and zebras

Well I dream of my future big time, yeah
What it would be like to always have clean water
And if we left the trees standing
And they filtered the air and we breathed it in deeply
So I traveled across native America
I saw the sickness taking form in all it's small children
Well if I could give to my people, yeah
Well a piece of my peace will be with you always

I never thought I needed medicine
But I was spiritually dyin'
I needed some healin'
So I opened my mouth and took a dose of the music
Then I sat and prayed for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now give me the music


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

^ Cool song

Come back to Texas
It's just not the same since you went away
I bet you missed your exit
And drove right on through the Lone Star State
There's a seat for you at the rodeo
And I've got every slow dance saved
Besides the Mexican food sucks north of here anyway


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Was it ever really real, if he don't feel like I feel?

How does he sleep at night?

Momma, the nerve of this guy. To leave me. So easy. Am I going to be alright?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I am everything you want.
I am everything you need.

I am everything inside of you, that you wish you could be.

I say all the right things, at exactly the right time.

But I mean nothing to you and I don't know why


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

There's blood on every bracelet
You can see it, you can taste it,
And it's please baby
Please baby please.
And she says, drink deeply, pilgrim
But don't forget there's still a woman
Beneath this
Resplendent chemise.

So I knelt there at the delta,
At the alpha and the omega,
I knelt there like one who believes.
And the blessings come from heaven
And for something like a second
I'm cured and my heart
Is at ease


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up and find your own way
Or sit down and wait for your turn
Follow you vision blindly
Or just become the vision of someone

Remove the shackles right now
You never really fit into ‘em at all
Or keeping running with that metal
On your feet until you fall

Everything that you say
Becomes the things that you do
Remember what you put out there is building you
Remember everything is everything


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I only get so many minutes, don't wanna spend them all on the clock. 

In the time that we spent talking, how many kisses have I lost?

Time is love. 
Gotta run.
Love to hang longer but I got someone who waits, waits for me and right now she's where I need to be. 

Time is love.
Gotta run.


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

In my own way, this feel like living
Some alternate reality
And I was just drowning, but now I'm swimming
Through stressful waters to relief
Yeah, all the things I'd do
To spend a little time in hell
And what I won't tell you
I'll prolly never even tell myself
And don't you know that sunshine don't feel right
When you inside all day
I wish it was nice out, but it looked like rain
Grey skies and I'm drifting, not living forever
They told me it only gets better
Mac Miller - Come Back To Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She collects grey drops of rain inside the bottom of her glass
Till the world has gone from upside down to right side up again
She believes till she can see
Five long months looking at trees that seem like they are dead
Blackened twisted broken still full bloom inside her head
She believes till she can see
Turning the pages
Unlocking cages

Quiet days we can hear this sound
Heaven's throne in the earth come down
The decree's out now
Never been so loud
Making way for the undoing
Of the death in everything
The decree's out now
Never been so loud
The times not near it's here!
A holy fear is here!

When the world is laughing at itself all she can do is cry
But when the world is scared and crying out she laughs fearless inside
She believes
Till she can see
Floating freely breathing easy over stratospheres
Eternity throws glory stars redeeming all the years
Do you believe and will you dream

Turning the pages
Open these cages

Quiet days we can hear this sound
Heaven's throne in the earth come down
The decree's out now
Never been so loud
Making way for the undoing
Of the death in everything
The decree's out now
Never been so loud
The times not near it's here!
A holy fear is here!
It's here!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's a new strange
Godless demon awake, inside me
There's a force divine
Terrorizing the angels I keep
While we dream

Prayers! (Prayers!)
Lay on the line (Lay on the line)
You will never be free
You will never be free
(Free, free, free)

I'm a true slave
To the fire and the air around you
While this curse divine
It's slowly rotting away, inside me
While we dream

Prayers! (Prayers!)
Lay on the line (Lay on the line)
You will never be free
You will never be free
(Free, free, free)
Triangles! (Triangles!)
Placed in your mind (Placed in your mind)
You will never be free
You will never be free

Beware [x4]

I will never walk this street again
The only time I feel I'm not alone
I pull my heart out, I wave it in the air

Prayers! (Prayers!)
Laid on the line (Lay on the line)
You will never be free
You will never be free
Triangles! (Triangles!)
Placed in your mind (Placed in your mind)
You will never be free
You will never be free

Prayers! (Prayers!)
Triangles! (Triangles!)
Prayers!
You will never be free
You will never be free

I will never walk this street again
The only time I feel I'm not alone
I pull my heart out, I wave it in the air
I pull my heart out, beware


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I went to a little little school
my teacher defeated me
she would not let me sing at my desk 
or climb on an apple tree

When I went to a little little church 
my preacher defeated me
He told me I sinned when I talked about love
and I'm damned for eternity

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to

When I was a little little man
the government said to me
I want three years and perhaps your life
to kill my enemy

When I returned from the ****ing army
my boss he said to me
I'll buy your life for three thousand a year 
and after sixty or three and after sixty or three

Defeated defeated I know I am defeated
Defeated defeated you are defeated to


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I fuss with my hair
And I fight blood feuds

I paint landscapes and
I paint nudes
I contain multitudes


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Everyday I love you less and less
I can't believe once you and me did sex
It makes me sick to think of you undressed
Since everyday I love you less and less
And everyday I love you less and less
You're turning into something I detest
And everybody says that you're a mess
Since everyday I love you less and less


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even if our scars don’t match there’s no wrong you can’t make better if you can figure out a way to change your mind. 

And sure there’s things I regret not doing or doing. Those thoughts climb my spine like spiders, 

and then I’m really the stranger in my own bed, and that ball of nervous gets pushed into every crack. 

That’s what’s holding the bricks together. But the answers aren’t around us they are in us. 

And sure the bullets still in there, but I’m moving, and I think that’s called survival.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

You've got the wrong equation
Your figures fell so you make more up
All's false in celebration
If only you could just change your luck
This time we can't lose
This time we can't lose
You're pushing nine you're doing pretty
But you're playing with the sound turned down
We drive along between the cows and cotton
Saying with the stars all around
This time we can't lose
This time we can't lose
The moon is in a sickle shape
You know you're only really happy just for now
Looked at the city scape
Well there's a planet that'll catch you and drag you back down
This time we can't lose
This time we can't lose
This time we can't lose
This time we can't lose
Can't lose
Can't lose


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

So she said "what's the problem baby"?

What's the problem? I don't know...Well maybe I'm in love 

LOVE!

Think about it every time
I think about it
Can't stop thinking 'bout it

How much longer will it take to cure this?
Just to cure it cause I can't ignore it if it's love 

LOVE!

Makes me want to turn around and face me but I don't know nothing 'bout love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a girl across the street from me
I buried her son beneath a tree
I don't know why she's mad at me
He was stinking up my garage, you see

I met a cute boy, he liked my smile
We fell in love for a little while
He kissed me on the lips and it tasted sweet
So I chopped him into pieces and cooked his meat

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

I made a dress from a choir girl's skin
I wore it to church, the preacher said I'd sinned
Forgive me Father for my fashion crime
Your skin is so nice I'll use yours next time

Serial killers are people too
If you take away the voices I'm just like you
I'll hack you up and bury you in my yard
But why does making friends have to be so very hard?

La la la la la la la...


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm desperate for changing
Starving for truth
I'm closer to where I started
I'm chasing after you

I'm falling even more in love with you
Letting go of all I've held onto
I'm standing here until you make me move
I'm hanging by a moment here with you

Forgetting all I'm lacking
Completely incomplete
I'll take your invitation
You take all of me now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every cell is transforming 
And returning to original concepts to construct 
And then I started to shape shift 
And the animals within me grew tails and talons 
I hitched a ride on the back of a whale 
To the darkest of the ocean and ate off the bottom
And then I traveled dimensions
In the places I rode upon elephants and zebras

Well I dream of my future big time, yeah
What it would be like to always have clean water
And if we left the trees standing
And they filtered the air and we breathed it in deeply
So I traveled across native America
I saw the sickness taking form in all it's small children
Well if I could give to my people, yeah
Well a piece of my peace will be with you always

I never thought I needed medicine
But I was spiritually dyin'
I needed some healin'
So I opened my mouth and took a dose of the music
Then I sat and prayed for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now teach me to use it
I pray for guidance now give me the music


----------



## FREEDDAWG (Jun 15, 2020)

Korn - Cold

They come for me, discomforting
They make me feel like I'm one step away
From doing it, I'm through with it
I can't do it, suffer, can't get to it
They come for me, discomforting
They make me feel like I'm one step away
From doing it, I'm through with it
I can't do it, suffer, can't get to it


Set the bait and I'm waiting
In a state of concentrating
I'm gonna knock this mother****er down, down, down, down, down
And there's a catch with this waiting
All of my thoughts are overtaking
Do I got the strength to take this ****er down?


Deep in me, insulting
Talking ****, pushing me
Cold
Cold


Inside lying deep, the father of hate
The endless nightmare I can never escape
The broken in flames, they call out my name
They dance in my dreams while I scream out in pain


I'm on my way, this is the day
This is the time to break it down
Get out my way, nothing can stay
This is the time to break it down


Alone, awake with the craving
I watch my step, I'm calculating
On how I'm taking this mother****er down, down, down, down, down
I don't know what I am thinking
Sometimes I feel like I am sinking
Into the ground, I'll call my grave


Cold
Inside lying deep, the father of hate
The endless nightmare I can never escape


I'm on my way, this is the day
This is the time to break it down
Get out my way, nothing can stay
This is the time to break it down
Break it down


Deep in me, insulting
Talking ****, pushing me


I'm on my way, this is the day
This is the time to break it down
Get out my way, nothing can stay
This is the time to break it down
I'm on my way, this is the day
This is the time to break it down
Get out my way, nothing can stay
This is the time to break it down


They come for me, discomforting
They make me feel like I'm one step away
From doing it, I'm through with it
I can't do it, suffer, can't get to it
They come for me, discomforting
They make me feel like I'm one step away
From doing it, I'm through with it
I can't do it, suffer, can't get to it


----------



## FREEDDAWG (Jun 15, 2020)

I know, there are a lot of obscene language but ITIZWOTITIZ


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I've heard there was a secret chord That David played and it pleased the Lord But you don't really care for music, do you? Well it goes like this The fourth, the fifth, the minor fall and the major lift The baffled king composing Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Well your faith was strong but you needed proof You saw her bathing on the roof Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew ya She tied you to her kitchen chair And she broke your throne and she cut your hair And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah But baby I've been here before I've seen this room and I've walked this floor You know, I used to live alone before I knew ya And I've seen your flag on the marble arch And love is not a victory march It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Well there was a time when you let me know What's really going on below But now you never show that to me do ya But remember when I moved in you And the holy dove was moving too And every breath we drew was Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Maybe there's a God above But all I've ever learned from love Was how to shoot somebody who outdrew ya And it's not a cry that you hear at night It's not somebody who's seen the light It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah Hallelujah


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Forever can never be long enough for me to feel like I've had long enough with you


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

aqwsderf said:


> Forever can never be long enough for me to feel like I've had long enough with you


Wow, you post a lot of lyrics.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Here you go
Say it that she's ill
Here you go
Marriage and kids and
Drug
Addiction
All the lies aside

I believe I am the
Luckiest person alive
Hell we all die
Sometimes
Hell we all try

Somewhere
Money always sees
Money always draws
The light
Hope you can see
Through the beggars
In the clear
Do you happen to know
Where I am from?
I'm lost in this
Sore far from home
Far from home
Do you happen to know
Where I am from?
I'm lost
Far from mum
All the lies aside

I believe I am the
Luckiest person alive
Hell we all die
Sometimes
Hell we all try

Somewhere
Somewhere
Somewhere
Somewhere
Stand on my feet
So I can see yours
Standing on my hands
I found my way home
Standing on my head


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

either/or said:


> Wow, you post a lot of lyrics.


Lol I just post the part of the songs I'm digging at the time


----------



## Shjatyzu (Sep 24, 2018)

I wasn't yet born
And I felt the heartbeat
And that my life
Was born in hate

I drag myself slowly
Inside the human body
Down through the veins
Going to my fate

Foetus - Franco Battiato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wise men say that rushing is violence
and so is your silence
when its rooted in compliance
To stand firm in loving defiance,
make art your alliance
give voice to the fire

Move people to the beat of the wind
Gather yourself and begin
to dance the song until it ends
We are winners, champions of the light
forming in numbers and might
keep the truth close in sight...

Medicine Woman, Medicine Man
walking with grace, I know your face, and I trust your hands


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I go down to the river
Filled with regret
I go down and I wonder
If there was any reason left
But I left just before my lungs could get wet
I'm lonely, but I ain't that lonely yet


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Tricky - Hell is round the corner -

stand firm for our soil
lick a rock on foil
Say reduce me, seduce me,
Dress me up as Tootsie in Stussey.
Hell is round the corner where I shelter.
Ism's and schisms, we're living Helter Skelter been livin' on a study
If you believe and deceive common sense says shouldn't receive
Let me take you down the corridors of my life.
And when you walk, do you walk to your preference?
No need to answer till I take further evidence.
I seem to need a reference to get residence.
A reference to your preference to say,
I'm a good neighbor, I trudge,
So judge me for labour,
live version of the song. The bond on me ensures [lobotomy] my good
behavior
The constant strum insures my insanity.
Passing the ignorance ensures the struggle for my family
We're hungry beware of our appetite.
Distant drums bring the news of a kill tonight.
The kill which I share with my passengers.
We take our fill, take our fill, take our fill.
I stand firm for our soil
lick a rock on foil
Say reduce me, seduce me,
Dress me up as Tootsie in Stussey.
Confused by different memories,
Details of Asian remedies
Conversations, of what's become of enemies.
My brain thinks bomb-like,
So I listen he's a calm type.
And as I grow, I grow collective.
Before the move sit on the perspective.
Mr. Quaye Mr. Kray lay in the crevice. Distant cradle in the crevice
And watches from the precipice.
imperial passage.
Heat from the sun somedays slowly passes,
Until then, you have to live with yourself.
Until then, you have to live with yourself.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Some days are diamonds,
Some days are rocks.

Tom Petty keeping it simple. I can dig it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

you make the sun rise when the sun won't rise
you make the sun bright nights
and if I'm not thinking
really really greatly
you'll let the sun rise twice

you make the creeps hide
when the creeps come alive
you make the creeps run away
what is a nightmare
of a living monster?
what is a nightmare? me

chase away the thoughts that make you hate
cause hate does not create
and hate at best will just keep you
a little late


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

***** you thirsty, please grab a Sprite
My Crips lurkin', don't die tonight
I just want to dance wit' you, baby
Just don't move too fast, I'm too crazy
Man down, down the ave and get shaded
Take a n***a mind off that
We can dip, **** in the whip, slide right back
In the function, one wrong word, start bustin'
Put that on my Yankee hat
I'm a gangsta Crip, **** gangsta rap
Where the ladies at? Where the hoes? Where the *****es?
Every real n***a know the difference
Bandana brown like the dope daddy shootin' in the kitchen
Real Norfside n***a, never went to Poly, Wilson or Cabrillo
Cocaine color of a creole
T-scrap movin' for the d-lo, what he know?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you been told
About the machine man
His leather gloves
Hide his machine hands

In every dream
In sleep I ever had
I am awoke
By the machine man

Have you been told
About the machine man
He watches me
With eyes as cold as sand

And when I sleep
I feel him stroke my hand
I am awoke by the machine man


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

If love keeps giving me lemons, I'll just mix 'em in my drink


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

When you are with me, I'm free. I'm careless, I believe.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I love your hands 'cause your fingerprints are like no other

I love your eyes and their blueish brownish greenish color

I love it when you smile, that you smile wide

And I love how your torso has an arm on either side.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I see your face
In the window, I see your face in the reflections of the moon
I feel my own 
Ancients shadows disappear when I am near to you
So take this heart
Take this feeling, take my dark and reeling mind
From these poor words
Find a meaning far deeper than these clumsy lines

And all my life
Before I met you, when I was trying hard in love
I thought the sun
Was going down, but the sun was comin' up
I thought the sun
Was going down, but the sun was comin' up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
Never been a better time than this
Suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city that swells with so much hate
You seem to rise above and take its place
The heart pumps until it dies
Drain the blood, the heart is wise


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Who is this doin' this synthetic type of alpha beta psychedelic funkin



Step off the train all alone at dawn
Back into the hole where I was born
The sun in the sky never raised an eye to me
The blood on the tracks, and they must be mine
The fool on the hill, and I feel fine
Don't look back 'cause you know what you might see
Look into the wall of my mind's eye
I think I know, but I don't know why
The questions are the answers you might need
Coming in a mess, going out in style
I ain't good-looking, but I'm someone's child
No one can give me the air that's mine to breathe
I met my maker
I made him cry
And on my shoulder he asked me why
His people won't fly through the storm
I said, "Listen up man, they don't even know you're born


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

When I stand with the mike in my hand
A love of the land I always question those
Who are in command
I'm taking nothing from the troops
In their big black boots
Got you jumping through hoops
And setting fire to your roots
You paramilitary groups you don't scare me
Mess with the posse and they might have to tear me
Off ya, check me, know what I mean?
And I don't give a **** about COMBAT-18.


Roll with the team
Turn on the high beam
Expose the lies washin' up downstream
You see your BNP you ain't **** to me
Loud mixed-Briton, proud of my ancestry
Get back to jack to that


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Tell me again
When the victims are singing
And the laws of remorse are restored
Tell me again
That you know what I’m thinking
But vengeance belongs to the Lord
Tell me again
When I’m clean and I’m sober
Tell me again
When I’ve seen through the horror
Tell me again
Tell me over and over
Tell me that you love me then


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Pick it, pack it, fire it up, come along 
And take a hit from the bong 
Put the blunt down just for a second 
Don't get me wrong it's not a new method 
Inhale, exhale, just got a ounce in the mail 
I like a blunt or a big fat coal 
But my double barrel bong is gettin' me stoned 
I'm skill it, there's water inside don't spill it 
It smells like **** on the carpet 
Still it, goes down smooth when I get a clean hit 
Of the skunky funky smelly green **** 
Sing my song, puff all night long 
As I take hits from the bong


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm a blunt gettin' smoked and I can't wake up
So I'm running and racing
Blunt smokers are chasing
This is insane, I'm caught by House Of Pain
I'm picked up
They said they gonna put my head out
They slit my back and all the tobacco fell out
Now I'm hollowed wet thin and yes ready
They poured the shumpang gently and rewet me
Check it out now, in the same attire
Here comes the fire
Now they lit it, now I'm burning by the minute
But check it out
More heads came to chill
Everlast took a pull and passed me to Cypress Hill
Cypress Hill took a pull
Lungs are full, who's next?
I'm being passed to Das Efx
As they took a mad pull, smoke blows in heaps
It's really smokey but I can still see Black Sheep
Woe! Black Sheep gets me, relights me
Room is proper, I'm passed off to Shabba
Shabba's voice gets low like a tuba
He said, "Me no folllow no rumor"
And passed me to Grand Puba
I wasn't burnin' right so Puba got mad at me
And said who rolled this
and passed me to Kid Capri
Kid Capri said "I won't front
Pass it to Redman, he knows how to roll a blunt"
Redman said no need to re-roll
And passed me to De La Soul
De La Soul took a hit and kept hittin'
Now they're buggin' cause they passed me to Bill Clinton
Bill Clinton said I'll smoke but I won't inhale
I'll only hit it twice
He got slapped by Greg Nice
Now I fell on the floor, Greg Nice picked me up
I'm a blunt being smoked and I can't wake up
I'm a blunt gettin' smoked and I can't wake up
I'm a blunt gettin' smoked and I can't wake up
I'm a blunt gettin' smoked and I can't wake up
I'm a blunt gettin' smoked and I can't wake up
Get me out of this, somebody wake me up
I'm still on fire and I'm still being smoked up
Half my body is gone, now they're coming to my head
Now my head is being pinched by Ted-D-Ted
A crazy nightmare i got to go
I got to wake up and I'm passed off to Yo-Yo
Yo-Yo gets respect as a lady
She didn't smoke
She passed me off to Showbiz and A.G.
A.G. said respect due see
He got one big pull and passed me to Smooth B.
Smooth B. although he's talking to Ted-D
Took a hit and passed me to Fab 5 Freddy
Freddy said Yo! There's nothing left Pop
Looked at me in my face and passed me to Chubb Rock
Chubb Rock said "Yo Freddy chill!
If you ever catch me smoking, just kick me in the grill"
I'm in the mouth yo! I can't wake up
Yo! I'm a blunt getting smoked and I can't wake up
I'm a blunt gettin' smoked and I can't wake up
I'm a blunt gettin' smoked and I can't wake up
I'm a blunt gettin' smoked and I can't wake up
I'm a blunt gettin' smoked and I can't wake up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some like beautiful, perfect and pretty
I see the good in the bad and the ugly
I need the volume one louder than ten
Put the pedal to the metal, needle into the red

If the windows ain't shaking
Making my heart race
If I can't feel it in my chest
I'm in the wrong damn place!

Got a demon in my soul and a voice in my head
Saying, "Go, go, go, I can sleep when I'm dead."
There's a sonic revelation bringing me to my knees
And there's a man down below that needs my sympathy

I got a ringing in my ears
Getting ready to burst
Screaming, "Hallelujah mother****er
Take me to church."

I like it louder than the boom of a big bass drum
I need it harder than the sound of guitar grunge
I love to crank it up
Make it thump
And evil to the core
Head-banging in the pit
And throwing my horns

And just like old-school Sabbath, Zeppelin and Lemmy
I need to drop it down low
And make it heavy
I like it heavy
I like it heavy

I ride the lightning, roll with the thunder
Going down down down with my sisters and brothers
I fell in love with the darkest parts
Standin' on the side of the wild at heart

I plucked the feather off a crow so I could fly
Since I was 13 years old I've had my fist to the sky

I like it louder than the boom of a big bass drum
I need it harder than the sound of a guitar grunge
I love to crank it up
Make it thump
And evil to the core
Head-banging in the pit
And throwing my horns

And just like old-school Sabbath, Zeppelin and Lemmy
I need to drop it down low
And make it heavy
I like it heavy


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

DPz got that crazy **** we keep it crunk up
John Blaze'd and ****


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Tell me what you want to hear
Something that will light those ears
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away

This time don't need another perfect lie
Don't care if critics ever jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
Never been a better time than this
Suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city that swells with so much hate
You seem to rise above and take its place
The heart pumps until it dies
Drain the blood, the heart is wise


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

And sometimes when you're on, you're really ****ing on
And your friends they sing along and they love you.
But the lows are so extreme that the good seems ****ing cheap

And it teases you for weeks in its absence.

But you'll fight and you'll make it through
You'll fake it if you have to and
You'll show up for work with a smile.
You'll be better and you'll be smarter and more grown up
And a better daughter or son and a real good friend,
And you'll be awake,
You'll be alert, you'll be positive though it hurts

And you'll laugh and embrace all your friends
You'll be a real good listener, you'll be honest, you'll be brave
You'll be handsome and you'll be beautiful.
You'll be happy.

Your ship may be coming in.
You're weak, but not giving in
To the cries and the wails of the valley below.
And your ship may be coming in.
You're weak, but not giving in.
And you'll fight it, you'll go out fighting all of them.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Now the angel’s got a fiddle
The devil’s got a harp
Every soul is like a minnow
Every mind is like a shark
I’ve broken every window
But the house, the house is dark
I care but very little
What happens to the heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some like beautiful, perfect and pretty
I see the good in the bad and the ugly
I need the volume one louder than ten
Put the pedal to the metal, needle into the red

If the windows ain't shaking
Making my heart race
If I can't feel it in my chest
I'm in the wrong damn place!

Got a demon in my soul and a voice in my head
Saying, "Go, go, go, I can sleep when I'm dead."
There's a sonic revelation bringing me to my knees
And there's a man down below that needs my sympathy

I got a ringing in my ears
Getting ready to burst
Screaming, "Hallelujah mother****er
Take me to church."

I like it louder than the boom of a big bass drum
I need it harder than the sound of guitar grunge
I love to crank it up
Make it thump
And evil to the core
Head-banging in the pit
And throwing my horns

And just like old-school Sabbath, Zeppelin and Lemmy
I need to drop it down low
And make it heavy
I like it heavy
I like it heavy

I ride the lightning, roll with the thunder
Going down down down with my sisters and brothers
I fell in love with the darkest parts
Standin' on the side of the wild at heart

I plucked the feather off a crow so I could fly
Since I was 13 years old I've had my fist to the sky

I like it louder than the boom of a big bass drum
I need it harder than the sound of a guitar grunge
I love to crank it up
Make it thump
And evil to the core
Head-banging in the pit
And throwing my horns

And just like old-school Sabbath, Zeppelin and Lemmy
I need to drop it down low
And make it heavy
I like it heavy


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I tremble
They're gonna eat me alive
If I stumble
They're gonna eat me alive
Can you hear my heart beating like a hammer
Beating like a hammer
Help I'm alive, my heart keeps beating like a hammer
Hard to be soft
Tough to be tender
Come take my pulse, the pace is on a runaway train
Help I'm alive my heart keeps beating like a hammer


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

Seasons are changing and waves are crashing and
Stars are falling all for us
Days grow longer and nights grow shorter
I can show you I'll be the one
I will never let you fall
I'll stand up with you forever
I'll be there for you through it all
Even if saving you sends me to heaven
'Cause you're my
You're my, my
My true love
My whole heart


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

O que eu quero mais?
Se eu sei que a vida é bela e linda
O que eu quero mais?
Se eu sei que eu estou de bem com vida
Todinho de branco
Lindo
Esperando ela chegar
Ela chegar
Mag
Mag, Mag
Magnólia
Eu disse Magnólia
Eu disse Magnólia

..random lyric. Beautiful song. linda


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful play
Liquid echoes in the sky
Beautiful play
Birds are calling in the sky

To meet you at the end of day
Open sunshine up ahead
What has happened to my mind
Daylight almost called in time
Somehow one just comes to know
No more loneliness inside
Every move a question now
Should I go or should I stay?

I'm feeling wonderful
Because I know you're here
I do, I do 
It's true, it's true
I do, I know it's true

I feel this every time
Whenever you are near
I do, I do
It's true, it's true
Whenever you are near

Oh...
Oh...

Beautiful play
Liquid echoes in the sky
Beautiful play
Birds are calling in the sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
Never been a better time than this
Suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city that swells with so much hate
You seem to rise above and take its place
The heart pumps until it dies
Drain the blood, the heart is wise


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you know what it feels like, loving someone that's in a rush to throw you away? 

Do you know what it feels like to be the last one to know the lock on the door has changed?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Shaved women collaborators
Shaved women are they traitors?
Dead bodies all around
Screaming babies
Screaming babies
Screaming babies
Screaming babies
Shaved women instigators
Shaved women disco dancing
Shaved women shooting dope
Screaming babies
Screaming babies
Screaming babies
Screaming babies

In all our decadence people die
In all our decadence people die


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

If you've still got some light in you then go before it's gone
Burn your fire for no witness, it's the only way it's done


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm guessing that I've grown horns
I guess I'm human no more
I can tell I've rotted in your brain
Oh, how easily passion twists
You think I'm a crazy b*tch
I craft my words to fit your head
'Cause no one listens to the dead


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Dang me, dang me
They outta take a rope & hang me
High from the highest tree 
Woman won't you weep for me @[email protected]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My friends don't walk, they run
Skinny dip in rabbit holes for fun
Popping, popping balloons with guns, getting high off helium
We paint white roses red,
Each shade from a different person's head
This dream, dream is a killer
Getting drunk with a blue caterpillar

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are
All the best people are crazy, all the best people are

Where is my prescription?
Doctor, doctor please listen
My brain is scattered
You can be Alice,
I'll be the mad hatter.

I'm peeling the skin off my face
'Cause I really hate being safe
The normals, they make me afraid
The crazies, they make me feel sane

I'm nuts, baby, I'm mad,
The craziest friend that you've ever had
You think I'm psycho, you think I'm gone
Tell the psychiatrist something is wrong
Over the bend, entirely bonkers
You like me best when I'm off my rocker
Tell you a secret, I'm not alarmed
So what if I'm crazy? The best people are


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Your arsenal of excuses
You never told her
When you walked out on the savannah shoulder
With your veins all full of beer
Thinking well at least now everything is clear

But oh man
What plan
Suicide
It's just not that much different from my own affair


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I will send a fully armed battalion to remind you of my love! 🙂

Da da da dat da dat da da da da ya da

Da da dat dat da ya da!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I don't want to see a ghost
Its a sight I fear the most
I'd rather have a piece of toast
And watch the evening news.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you heard?
We're the generation of impatience
We're the definition of our hatred
We're the mimic, hypocrites or "hypo-critics exceeding all"
Only in it for it easy so we never call
My mama hasn't heard my voice,
It'd been days
Raised on minimum wage
So we never stray too far
Embrace the faith
So that we never change that
But grow to know who we really are
Out come the wolves
Wall street, count sheep, sleep good
California kings, hollywood's robin hoods
We can understand what we never understood

You wanna change the world
Well, we could!
(You know you should)
You wanna change the world?
We, we could!
Here we go
You wanna change the world?
We, we could!

We see the government like it living and it breeding
We pay the taxes for the ceremony feeding and
we the people get everything we believe in it
We fund the war, we **** the land we really need it
What if we love her in return the way she really loved us?
What if the Earth was a temple, and not above us? 
Like something everything human that lived among us?
Love has, some ask our mother how our son was
We are the one that make it different or the same now
Every day we make the choice of who we pay now
And if it's the war that we choose, she cannot trust us
We separate from all thar love-less

Yeah, we could 
(And should)
You say you wanna change the world?
Well, we could
You say you wanna change the world?
Well, we could
You say you wanna change the world?
Well, we could

There seems to be something lingering deep inside
Peace, love and unity you never seem to hide
It might as well be you really to these days
It's just this thing we call, yes the new age
But there's no need to go and hit it, run and hide
Oh, there's one thing that we gotta love inside
Finally, we see the scenary change as well
Now we gonna save it all!

We could!
(Oh yes, I know!)
You say you wanna change the world,
Well, we could!
(I know should, seed...)
Yes, ya should!
You say you wanna change the world,
Well, we could!
You wanna change the world?
Well, we could!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Here's the silhouette 
The face always turned away
The bleeding color gone to black
Dying like a day
Couldn't figure out what made you so unhappy
Shook your head to say no no no
And stopped for a spell
And stayed that way
Oh well, okay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your gonna see we rizing, we nah go run nor hide when

still have a truth to find so, keep burning down their lies
Calling all my Warriors!

You know dem a go try, our existence to deny, well tha system a go cry when they see we Ever Rizing
You know dem a go try, our existence to deny, well tha system a go cry when they see we Ever Rizing
Calling All my Warriors

You know their system tries to overtake we
keeps holding us down with their mental slavery
And when them think that we jus gonna lie down
cos they don't know that we're comin with word, power & sound
Energy you feel but can't see, while the People getting wize and they're taking their streets
Consciousness in the words that they speak, their eyes are clear, their minds are free… so you'll see them

Rizing, them nah go run or hide when, still have a truth to find so Keep burning down their lies
Your gonna see them
Rizing, them nah go run or hide when, still have our truth to find so Keep burning down their lies
Calling all my Warriors

Real Warriors, some call them rebels, taking it to another level
their holding up their communities, make sure everything is settle
see their women raising children while still rebuilding the nation
one hand fights the oppressor the other guides the Youth with Patience

See them step with Grace, move with ease, shining light, some are smokin trees, 

Freeing minds, movin' energies from the land of Oz to the West Indies. Resilient, Brilliant, Standing Strong
Giving more and taking none, the time for Warriors has come
When you open up your eyes you'll see us

Rizing, we nah go run nor hide when, still have our truth to find so keep burning babylon's lies
Calling all my warriors
Rizing, we nah go run nor hide when, still have our truth to find so keep burning babylon's lies
Calling all my warriors


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

and they say money talks 
well then my tongue is tied


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Settle down with me
Cover me up
Cuddle me in
Lie down with me
And hold me in your arms

And your heart's against my chest, your lips pressed in my neck
I'm falling for your eyes, but they don't know me yet
And with a feeling I'll forget, I'm in love now


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought I'd miss you
(When it ended)

I thought it'd hurt me
(But it didn't)

I thought I'd miss you
I thought I'd miss you

*But I Miss Me More.*

I miss my own beat, to my own snare drum

I miss me more.

Miss my own sheets in the bed I made up. I forgot I had dreams, I forgot I had wings. Forgot who I was before I ever kissed you...

Yeah, I thought I'd miss you
But I miss me more.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom, please tell me what to do,
I'm so disappointed in you
You said those words that made me cry,
And you always wondered why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, please hurry home to me,
I waited up so patiently
You sit down and you start to cry,
But you never ask me why
Why I sing my lullaby

Was it my fault they lead you in the wrong direction?
Was it my fault they didn't show you any affection?
I show you when I start to cry
Still you always wonder why
Why I sing my lullaby

Mom, why love me if you're cold
You'll just get bitter then grow old
Ask me when I start to weep
Then I'll tell you in my sleep
Why I sing my lullaby


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

You forfeit all rights to my heart
You forfeit the place in our bed
You'll sleep in your office instead
With only the memories of when you were mine

I hope that you burn


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Love doesn't discriminate
Between the sinners
And the saints
It takes and it takes and it takes
And we keep loving anyway.
We laugh and we cry and we break
And we make our mistakes.
And if there's a reason I'm by her side
When so many have tried
Then I'm willing to wait for it.
I'm willing to wait for it.


Life doesn't discriminate
Between the sinners and the saints
It takes and it takes and it takes.
And we keep living anyway
We rise and we fall and we break
We fall and we make our mistakes.
And if there's a reason I'm still alive
When so many have died
Then I'm willin' to- then I'm willin' to-
Wait for it... Wait for it... Wait for it...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No one's paved the road to paradise
Or guaranteed that it'd be nice
It's just a long road hard road
Dragging our little red wagon
Till were six feet under wondering
"What the f*** have I done?
Where did all my time go? "
At times in life you gotta take
A chance and dance on broken
Glass and see who lasts...


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Your enemy _whispers_ so you have to *SCREAM*


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Tape ain't gonna fix it honey
It ain't gonna stick
Tape ain't gonna fix it honey
It ain't gonna stick to you

Six kinds of glue
Won't hold you, won't hold you
Oh my oh, oh my
You've got to
You got to go steal ahead

Time ain't gonna cure you honey
Time don't give a ****
Time ain't gonna cure you honey
Time's just gonna hit on you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am changing my name
I am burning my past
I'm laying yesterday to rest at last
I am owning these actions
then setting them aflame
I'm not sorry for who I am
or who you wanted me to be

I am skywriting this survival
I am sending this survival in a bottle to the stars
here now - hear this now
I am not sorry for being here now
hear now
I am not sorry cuz I've made it here now
hear now
there's no apologizing for being here now
hear now
be not sorry because you are here now

plant your feet in the ground
then take a stand
we're all human beings while we're falling down
bent over backwards to grab your hand
we are all human beings while we are hitting the ground

existence should be enough
existence could have been enough
existence should have been enough
existence should be enough for love
existence should be enough to be loved


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I should have seen it coming
After all, I knew the chart
Just to look at her was trouble
It was trouble from the start
Sure, we played a stunning couple
But I never liked the part
It ain't pretty, it ain't subtle
What happens to the heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaceman, oh spaceman!
Come rescue me from this!
Calling all aliens!
Come rescue me!

I see your face on television, almost every day
In magazines and on the big screen
Close yet far away

Remember that night at my window
When I waved at you?
I must have been only five, or so,
But I never forgot you.

I wonder why you choose those others
And you never come to call on me.
When I'm the one who's waiting for you
I really need you - please pick me!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I bite lament
This human form
Where I was born
I now repent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a house on my block
That's abandoned and cold
Folks moved out of it a
Long time ago
And they took all their things
And they never came back
Looks like it's haunted
With the windows all cracked
And everyone call it
The house, the house where
Nobody lives

Once it held laughter
Once it held dreams
Did they throw it away
Did they know what it means
Did someone's heart break
Or did someone do somebody wrong?

Well the paint was all cracked
It was peeled off of the wood
Papers were stacked on the porch
Where I stood
And the weeds had grown up
Just as high as the door
There were birds in the chimney
And an old chest of drawers
Looks like no one will ever
Come back to the
House were nobody lives

So if you find someone
Someone to have, someone to hold
Don't trade it for silver
Don't trade it for gold
I have all of life's treasures
And they are fine and they are good
They remind me that houses
Are just made of wood
What makes a house grand
Ain't the roof or the doors
If there's love in a house
It's a palace for sure
Without love...
It ain't nothin but a house
A house where nobody lives
Without love it ain't nothin
But a house, a house where
Nobody lives.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My click full of gorillas your homies the human centipede I make em bleed

lol.. Pretty random

I copied and pasted that but I think it should be clique.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm living on shattered faith
The kind that likes to restrict your breath
never been a better time than this
suffocate on eternal bliss

In a city
that swells with so much hate 
you seem to rise above
and take its place
the heart pumps until it dies
drain the blood, the heart is wise

All my friends are murder
All my bones no marrows in
All these fiends want teenage meat
All my friends are murderers

Away....


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I woke up early this morning with a new state of mind
a creative way to rhyme without using knives and guns 
keep your nose out the sky keep your heart to god
and keep your face to the rising sun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wise men say that rushing is violence
and so is your silence
when its rooted in compliance
To stand firm in loving defiance,
make art your alliance
give voice to the fire

Move people to the beat of the wind
Gather yourself and begin
to dance the song until it ends
We are winners, champions of the light
forming in numbers and might
keep the truth close in sight...

Medicine Woman, Medicine Man
walking with grace, I know your face, and I trust your hands


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Everything is exactly right
When I walk around here drunk every night
With an open container from 7-11
In st. ides heaven

I've been out haunting the neighborhood
And everybody can see I'm no good
When I'm walking out between parked cars
With my head full of stars

High on amphetamines
The moon is a lightbulb breaking
It'll go around with anyone
But it won't come down for anyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No one's paved the road to paradise
Or guaranteed that it'd be nice
It's just a long road hard road
Dragging our little red wagon
Till were six feet under wondering
"What the f*** have I done?
Where did all my time go? "
At times in life you gotta take
A chance and dance on broken
Glass and see who lasts...


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Everybody knows you only live a day
But it's brilliant anyway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My mother said that I was holy
My father said that I would burn
My mother said I was an angel
My father said that I would turn
So I believed these words and I turned on myself
'Cause maybe he's right, maybe I'm worthless
Or maybe he's wrong and my mother was right
I got a killer in me to give me purpose

Oh, I can feel a holy war
I can feel a holy war within
No, I can't take a holy war
No, I can't take a holy war again

Is this what you wanted?

I'm gonna bring a little hell
I'm gonna bring a little heaven
You just keep wanting more
With your blood and your *****
I'm gonna bring a little hell
I'm gonna bring a little heaven
It's a beautiful tragedy
You wanna be sick like me
'Cause I can bring a little hell

I was told that I was nothing
Yet I was told that I was so pure
And I was told that I was dirty
Yet I was told I was the cure
I ask myself, am I God or ****?
Am I the high, the low? I'm ****ing worth it
And I ask myself, am I love or hate?
You are the reason I have and why I can't quit

Oh, I can feel a holy war
I can feel a holy war within
No, I can't take a holy war
No, I can't take a holy war again

Is this what you wanted?

I'm gonna bring a little hell
I'm gonna bring a little heaven
You just keep wanting more
With your blood and your *****
I'm gonna bring a little hell
I'm gonna bring a little heaven
It's a beautiful tragedy
You wanna be sick like me
'Cause I can bring a little hell

In between, in between
In between hell and heaven


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No I can't take one more step towards you
Cause all that's waiting is regret


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just a man, but I know that I'm damned
All the dead seem to know where I am
The tale that began on the night of my birth
Will be done in a turn of the earth

Lie where I land let my bones turn to sand
I was born on the lake and I don't want to leave it
Every eye on the coast ever more
Will remember the sight of the ghost on the shore

Under the waves and the earth of an age
Lie a thousand old northerners' graves
Deep in the night when the moon's glowing bright
They come rising up into the night

Die if I must, let my bones turn to dust
I'm the lord of the lake and I don't want to leave it
All who sail off the coast ever more
Will remember the tale of the ghost on the shore

I'm goin' away for a long, long time


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I can deal with some physic pain 
If it'll slow down my higher brain 
Veins full of disappearing ink 
Vomiting in the kitchen sink 
Disconnecting from the missing link 
This is not my life 
It's just a fond farewell to a friend 
It's not what I'm like 
It's just a fond farewell to a friend 
Who couldn't get things right


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Without that innocent kiss, what a life I'd have missed.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

This story's funny
I met this girl, and she had money
In vast abundance
Goo-goo gobs, I mean redundance
Her eyes were hazel
Her dress was suede, her voice was nasal
I found her so fly
But for the life of me, I didn't know why


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am changing my name
I am burning my past
I'm laying yesterday to rest at last
I am owning these actions
then setting them aflame
I'm not sorry for who I am
or who you wanted me to be

I am skywriting this survival
I am sending this survival in a bottle to the stars
here now - hear this now
I am not sorry for being here now
hear now
I am not sorry cuz I've made it here now
hear now
there's no apologizing for being here now
hear now
be not sorry because you are here now

plant your feet in the ground
then take a stand
we're all human beings while we're falling down
bent over backwards to grab your hand
we are all human beings while we are hitting the ground

existence should be enough
existence could have been enough
existence should have been enough
existence should be enough for love
existence should be enough to be loved


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Go off to sleep in the sunshine
I don't want to see the day when it's dying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So this didn't go well
i fell 
oh well
i'm on gonna brush off the dirt 
and put on a new skirt

shake it up 
break it down
spread some love
and all around
chase the rush shoot the breeze
feel the bullets in my knees

i wanna fall like the waterfall falls
leap like superman can over super tall walls
soar like an eagle
roar like a lion
never give up 
never stop trying


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

We carried along through squalor
With an inborn need to dominate and possess
It gives birth to an anger inside
And we can't control this
The blood of departure in our tracks
Dripping from our emptying vessels
Your hand reached out to hold mine
But you're grasping melting ice

Asleep in the rain
A child once again
And the ghost in my head
Has forgiven me

Lifted his curse upon me


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not made of successful things


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

every year i'm getting older
but every day i feel the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Trying to catch your heart
is like trying to catch a star
so many people love you baby
that must be what you are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up look around and
then scale back down too

See I believe in a revolution, I believe it is a hell,
I believe in it, take care of it daily daily on demand because...
I am a blacksmith of metal and words and a sheep that pitch black too,
and in this life spun short in the span of things I believe there's a bit more that we ought to be trying
Cause 500 hundred years ago, when these trees were more dense,
and the colors pristine, so the chaos made sense.
There was no knowing of loss of a mountain,
the whole mountain that I call home and these same hills roll on and on,
without mention of vanish or where fools belong and these same mountains that go to peace
long before the noose, and now that soon is really gone, now that too is nearly gone
so tell me what have we done as a civilization to destroy in our own wake that
metaphorical hand that feeds us we are trashing our own birthday cake
and I consider myself a skeptic but I'm optimist in soul and we are all getting force fed,
we are led around like the bull and he is huge and rageful and somehow subdued and hauled by those thick rings

so don't you too shut out the filthy, nasty, sticky truth of things
So here we go, get the f*** out your car, walk, it's good for you stop consuming blindly,
get by on what you do have and then scale that down too


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

mt moyt said:


> every year i'm getting older
> but every day i feel the same


These lyrics are factual.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

i fall, stand up, no i don't never give up
but fear, cold tears, creep like poison to my heart
i run, try to reach the bright sun
i call your name in the falling rain

i hit the ground 'cause gravity keeps me down
a real bad trip when all i try to keep runs through my hands
like dusty sand
till i understand i'll ride this turning circle
show me ways in the haze, show me the place
where the sun always shines


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't want to wait anymore
I'm tired of looking for answers
Take me some place
where there's music and there's laughter
I don't know if I'm scared of dying
But I'm scared of living too fast, too slow
Regret, remorse, hold on,
oh no I've got to go
There’s no starting over
No new beginnings, time races on
And you've just gotta keep on keeping on
Gotta keep on going
Looking straight out on the road
Can't worry 'bout what's behind you
Or what's coming for you further up the road
I try not to hold on to what is gone
I try to do right what is wrong
I try to keep on keeping on
Yeah, I just keep on keeping on

I hear a voice calling
Calling out for me
These shackles I've made in an attempt to be free
Be it for reason, be it for love
I won't take the easy road

I've woken up in a hotel room
My worries as big as the moon
Having no idea who or what or where I am
Something good comes with the bad
A song's never just sad
There's hope, there's a silver lining
Show me my silver lining

Show me my silver lining
(I try to keep on keeping on)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Here in line 
Where stupid s*** collides 
With dying shooting stars
All we got to show what we really are 
Is the same kind of scars
And looking at you all I see is 
You're waiting for something 

Single file 
You're a murder mile
You idiot kid 
Your arm's got a death in it

If you're choking up take this paper cup
But there's a price you'll pay 
For trying hard to become whatever they are
And saying whatever they say
So help yourself to this bitter pill
Or somebody else will


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow


----------



## DeadStar (Jun 19, 2020)

Who cares for the life we earned?
Someone sold all the truth you yearned
Remember when you used to shine
And had no fear or sense of time
When it creeps up on you
You can cry now there's nothing to feel
No one's noticed our loneliness
Remember when you should have teased
And made us scream eternal time


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

My soul is just a whisper trapped inside a tornado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your gonna see we rizing, we nah go run nor hide when

still have a truth to find so, keep burning down their lies
Calling all my Warriors!

You know dem a go try, our existence to deny, well tha system a go cry when they see we Ever Rizing
You know dem a go try, our existence to deny, well tha system a go cry when they see we Ever Rizing
Calling All my Warriors

You know their system tries to overtake we
keeps holding us down with their mental slavery
And when them think that we jus gonna lie down
cos they don't know that we're comin with word, power & sound
Energy you feel but can't see, while the People getting wize and they're taking their streets
Consciousness in the words that they speak, their eyes are clear, their minds are free… so you'll see them

Rizing, them nah go run or hide when, still have a truth to find so Keep burning down their lies
Your gonna see them
Rizing, them nah go run or hide when, still have our truth to find so Keep burning down their lies
Calling all my Warriors

Real Warriors, some call them rebels, taking it to another level
their holding up their communities, make sure everything is settle
see their women raising children while still rebuilding the nation
one hand fights the oppressor the other guides the Youth with Patience

See them step with Grace, move with ease, shining light, some are smokin trees, 

Freeing minds, movin' energies from the land of Oz to the West Indies. Resilient, Brilliant, Standing Strong
Giving more and taking none, the time for Warriors has come
When you open up your eyes you'll see us

Rizing, we nah go run nor hide when, still have our truth to find so keep burning babylon's lies
Calling all my warriors
Rizing, we nah go run nor hide when, still have our truth to find so keep burning babylon's lies
Calling all my warriors


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The paint's peeling off the streets again 
And I'll drive and close my eyes in Michigan 
And I feel nothing, not brave 
It's a hard day for breathing again 

And the heat is chasing all, all your friends 
And their scattered bodies part to the shore again 
And I feel nothing, not sane 
It's a hard day for dreaming again 

And oh, I'm not going back 
To the *******s that made me 

A perfect display 
Of random acts of hopelessness 
I wish I could stay here 
But I think we're all ready, 
Think we're all ready 

And I feel nothing, not sane 
It's a hard day for dreaming again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand up look around and
then scale back down too

See I believe in a revolution, I believe it is a hell,
I believe in it, take care of it daily daily on demand because...
I am a blacksmith of metal and words and a sheep that pitch black too,
and in this life spun short in the span of things I believe there's a bit more that we ought to be trying
Cause 500 hundred years ago, when these trees were more dense,
and the colors pristine, so the chaos made sense.
There was no knowing of loss of a mountain,
the whole mountain that I call home and these same hills roll on and on,
without mention of vanish or where fools belong and these same mountains that go to peace
long before the noose, and now that soon is really gone, now that too is nearly gone
so tell me what have we done as a civilization to destroy in our own wake that
metaphorical hand that feeds us we are trashing our own birthday cake
and I consider myself a skeptic but I'm optimist in soul and we are all getting force fed,
we are led around like the bull and he is huge and rageful and somehow subdued and hauled by those thick rings

so don't you too shut out the filthy, nasty, sticky truth of things
So here we go, get the f*** out your car, walk, it's good for you stop consuming blindly,
get by on what you do have and then scale that down too


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Burning every bridge that I cross
To find some beautiful place to get lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaceman, oh spaceman!
Come rescue me from this!
Calling all aliens!
Come rescue me!

I see your face on television, almost every day
In magazines and on the big screen
Close yet far away

Remember that night at my window
When I waved at you?
I must have been only five, or so,
But I never forgot you.

I wonder why you choose those others
And you never come to call on me.
When I'm the one who's waiting for you
I really need you - please pick me!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I see you're leaving me
And taking up with the enemy
The cold comfort of the in between
A little less than a human being
A little less than a happy high
A little less than a suicide
The only things that you really tried


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

All that I know's within the walls of this room where there's a window
Roughly boarded up
It's true the gaps are patched but even through the tiny cracks, I feel the wind blow
I see a light it's strange as you
And there's nothing I can say
There's no way I can prove
That there's a place
Beyond this room
But still, there's something in the way
The light comes shining through
And in the way
The curtains move
Late in the night I lay awake
My eyes fixed on the window
Swing my ears until
I thought
That I might have heard a song
Somehow hiding in the soft glow
All this time, and never knew
And there's nothing I can say
There's no way I can prove
That there's a place
Beyond this room
But still, there's something in the way
The light comes shining through
And in the way
The curtains move
I found a note scratched in the wall
In a pained and earnest scrawl
The hand I recognized was somehow mine already slight with dread
There's no wind and there's no light
There's no song in here at night
There's nowhere to hide, we're terrified
It's all inside your head
Still, there's something in the way
The light comes shining through
And in the way
The way the curtains move


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hatred growing breathing
As the armies mount dead and bleeding
Tens of thousands no concealing
There's a hunger yet no one's eating

You can promise, but our dream's dead
And the rivers they're all but blood red
I can mimic all your speeches
No more lessons learned you can't reach us

Now
Listen to me no hard feelings
I can see your skull past the pealing skin
Passion all dead double talking
Yeah we hear your words
No one's walking

Once upon a time or two
I think I lost my mind with you
Too many times to be precise
We take a toke and drink the wine
We got the users over there
We got the wh***s right here

False flag attack that
Found guilty through entrapment
Of your commandments
Your cooperation is commended
Since the corporation demands it
Who are the false
We are the truth
True or false
Which one are you


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I saw the dreamers dreaming
I heard the people singing
The dinosaurs are dying
The mind control's subsiding
I saw a new path beaten
Free thinkers freely thinking
Can't stop a thought from breathing
It moves like fire

The sun crashed down to the ground
The moon rose up to the sky, blood-red
All the dead climbed up out from their graves
They fell to their knees as the stars started screaming:

Come one, come all
Come see it, believe it
The truth will shine
If you open you eyes
And you'll see it move
As it moves on the masses
The weak will rise and give birth to the sky
Yeah, give birth to the sky. Ooh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You took the blue out of the sky
My whole life changed when you said goodbye
And I keep cryin'...cryin' 

Oooh baby, oooh baby I wish I never saw the sunshine
I wish I never saw the sunshine
And if I never saw the sunshine baby
Then maybe...I wouldn't mind the rain


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm in love and lovin' on you
I feel that rush soon as you walk in a room
I can't get enough of you, honey, you're right on the money
I'm a junkie for your midnight moves
I'm in love and lovin' on you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the moon of the budding trees
I was gifted new eyes to see
All of the shifting shape and ways you can be
Wake the dreams into realities
Wake the dreams into realities

Sunset diamonds trickle down our cheeks
The language of no words is how we speak 
Pacha Mama spinning firelight 
and a Little Bear singing by the fireside
Out of this city with the wind on our neck
That’s us whistling upon your neck
Moonlit diamonds sparkle into my mouth
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt
Feels like hunger and it tastes like salt

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too
Balance my chemistry hydrate these cells
Cuz the body talks and the meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps
The body talks and meditation helps

A little bit of cinnamon pours as we snoot 
All up on my S*** in the morning commute. 
Coastal quiver on a quest through the dunes 
Sandy toes and bottomless curves of the moon 
Heavy lifting for Pele’s children 
Hand of the goddess soaking cliffs keep building
Plate is full but appetite has dwindled
I feel a little sick so I keep the fire kindled

You the pillar steadfast light of bravery
And I the dimly burning candle still shaking
Riddled fear quiver my bones so easy!
Well, you’re the guru now so visualize healing
Yeah, you’re the guru now so visualize leaving.

Let her go for she can no longer feed you
And many children need that mana creature
Just barely missed you I was finally ready!
But you are a long gone too much heavy history
Yeah you are a long gone too much heavy history
Let go of blame that S*** will never serve me!
Bless other men investigate your mystery

So, tap me out and tap me into you 
Heal my brain and my body too


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

It's been a long day
When nothing seems to be goin my way
I really dont need a lot
Just trying to hold on to what i got
Lord knows it's been a while
Since my face has cracked a smile
So hot in the midday sun
Seem to be burnin everyone
Oh self destruction it is keeping me from functioning
I try to build things up
I build things up
And i tear them down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it’s time for me to grow up
And I know my head’s somewhere else but give me a break
I never done this before
And somewhere in between I’m feeling lonely
You wouldn’t have a friend that I could borrow?
‘Cause I know there’s a lot of nothing around here

I know it’s been awhile should’ve called u
And I know that you fit in but I’m not you
And somewhere in the middle I go crazy
Do you know somebody who cares?
‘Cause I know there a lot of nothing around here

Hey, hey you
I’m surrounded by pale people
Hey, hey you
I think I’m fading too…


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

They took your life apart and called you failure's art


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wednesday came with many bricks 
I woke up feeling kind of sick 
What was a hand is now a fist
I'm so tired of wondering 
In every song I'm struggling 
Will she find her comforting

Like a book you've read on a rainy day 
I'm the girl without a name 
The one that's always left off the page
But have you seen the Butterfly
How it wakes into another life
More beautiful than the one that died

Today is such a great day to be alive on this sunny April afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Stay deep in the moment, just breathe
Feel the flow of all things in the moment's sway
Why don't you stay?
There's always something, somewhere, that's breathing down my neck
And I could run forever and never shake it
There's always something, somewhere, that's pressing on my chest
And I don't really know if I'm gonna make it
But I wanna feel the wind's embrace
Each blade of grass between my fingers
But something, somewhere's always pulling me away


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Don't you think it's pretty strange?
Watching the passersby
Crawling all over one another
Trying to get ahead in life

Monday you cough
Tuesday you cry
Wednesday in bed
What if you die?

You say that I'm insane
I say you're probably right
We all got something important to say
But talking's a waste of time

Monday you cough
Tuesday you cry
Wednesday in bed
What if you die?

Cry, baby, cry
Kick, scream and fight
Hold on with all your might
You're gonna die, die
Open up your eyes or life will pass you by

Don't you think it's pretty strange?
All got something to hide
House in the desert, top of a mountain
Lost in a deep-sea dive

Monday you cough
Tuesday you cry
Wednesday in bed
Thursday you die

Cry, baby, cry
Kick, scream and fight
Hold on with all your might
You're gonna die, die
Open up your eyes or life will pass you by

Without love
Without love
Nothing else will ever be enough

Cry, baby, cry
Like it or not
Like it or not
It's a matter of
Die, baby, die
Like it or not
Like it or not
It's a matter of time
It's a matter of time
It's a matter of time


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Lonely are the free
'Cause there ain't that many of them
They don't walk like you and me
They just tumble in the breeze
Lighter than a feather altogether separately
That's how it's supposed to be
No matter where they wander
From post to in between,
From here to over yonder,
There's no place for them to lean
Lonely are the free

Silent are the strong
Not so much as a whisper
Tells you anything is wrong
You've known all along
But you can't help but listen
And now the moment's gone

Keeps you hanging on
Until the silence signaling
The breaking of the dawn
Is shattered by the sirens singing
Sacrificial songs
Silent are the strong

That's all there is to see
A violent shadow passing
Cross the sun so fleetingly
That if you have to ask
You miss it anyway, you see
Lonely are the free



While I'm at it:

You can go up, down, or sideways
Be on death row, counting the days
They say the answers are blowing in the wind
And to take yourself out would really be a sin
You just have to cope and start over again

Little child cries in his sleep
And life makes promises it can't keep
And then feel you had, had enough.
You realize somehow, someway
Your destiny was planned from the very first day

Let the punishment fit the crime
The footprints on the sand of time
The philosophy of the poet's rhyme
Makes a man humble in his prime

Let the punishment fit the crime
Let the punishment fit the crime


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

If the sun turns to a shooting star, and leaves us with nothing much to say. This is not a fear trap, you can't pass a test you don't take. If you go looking you'll find it when it goes quiet behind your eyes. When the roof starts to bust, hell when I start to bust, with everything we need but time. And when the sun becomes a shooting star, and it goes from where we are don't hold it against me. You can hold me against it. Don't hold me down.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

A vial of hope and a vial of pain
In the light, they both looked the same
Poured them out on into the world
On every boy and every girl

It's in the Neon Bible, the Neon Bible
Not much chance for survival
If the Neon Bible is right


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

For every happy thought I've ever had
There dwells a voice within my head
That speaks to sabotage my comfort
With an existential dread
Oh, how nice it'd be to just enjoy one day
Without the vacuum of anxiety to suck the fun away

Like it's a
Gorgeous day outside
Too bad that everyone I know will die
It doesn't matter what we leave behind
We're all standing in place
Just launching arrows at the sky
The finish line of this rat race
Is just our imminent demise
See what I mean?


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Someday they'll write a book about you,
because you're so selfish, it's funny.
So self-absorbed, this thunderous horde,
of you, you, you.
So self-absorbed, this thunderous horde,
of you, you, you.

Yeah, I'd love you, but you love yourself.
And you'd love me, but I love myself.

So tense are these nerves in any instance.
Teeth snap and a toe taps the dirt.
Cry like a baby and see if then maybe
the others will cherish your hurt.
Never you see a cry or plea,
consider another or first.
Know this is your world.
The harsh words you have hurled.
Recall you are the one in need worse.

Yeah, I'd love you, but you love yourself.
And you'd love me, but I love myself.
Yeah, I'd love you, but you love yourself.
And we'd serve you, but we serve ourselves.

Ignoring you, I dance, oh I do.
Through magnificent realms, quite divine.
Stopping to see my face smiling at me.
For this is my life and my time.

What an arduous task, it proves such a feat
to be only one of a kind.
Though the scenery slips through
the places we meet.
Press forward and leave me behind.
What a child you are, for you look just like me,
looking out for number one.
I'm all that I have and all that I see.
Saved by the grace of the Son,
So shall we deny?
And rot as we die?
As I write a book about me,
my noble wealth of serving myself,
I am so selfish, it's funny.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

When you need a friend look for me
And look for the song, because that's all you have
And this song will buy you clothes
This song is very, very, special
This song will give you soup when you're sick
This song will even pet your cat
When you don't want to anymore just look for me
And look for this song, because we'll help you out
We'll help you along
We're all that you have


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Purple haze all in my brain
Lately things just don't seem the same
Actin' funny, but I don't know why
'Scuse me while I kiss the sky
Purple haze all around
Don't know if I'm comin' up or down
Am I happy or in misery?
What ever it is, that girl put a spell on me
Help me
Help me
Oh, no, no
Hammerin'
Talkin' 'bout heart 'n'...s-soul
I'm talkin' about hard stuff
If everbodys still around, fluff and ease, if
So far out my mind
Somethings happening, somethings happening


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Let me see you one up there
Ready for party.
When I put your one up there
Eye on my shorty.
Let me see you one up there
Ready for starting.
'Body one up there.

My recipe is Jack Daniels,
Non-filtered Camels,
Crates full of samples,
Dutches and examples,
One Nike in the grave,
One Nike in the rave,
It all makes sense after the 'shrooms and the purple haze.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I lost my best friend to sadness
Speaking these words at arms length
He said: to shake things up as hard as you can
And if you figure it out by god tell everyone
He said: failing is not just for failures
It's for everyone, failures just have more experience
But you can't quit now, you have to climb all night
Climb every one of their towers, and show them your light
But if I'm a quitter now, I promise I'll quit her in the end
I don't need these weapons, I'll set my heart to win
With the weight of the world trying to stop me
Breathe out, then inhale my little heartbeat
And I'll do this for you, because the world just might need it
If I don't I'll lose hope, and we'll end up losing it, oh well


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Everybody seems so far away from me
Everybody just wants to be free


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I have these moments
All steady and strong
I'm feeling so holy and humble
The next thing I know
I'm all worried and weak
And I feel myself starting to crumble

The meanings get lost
And the teachings get tossed
And you don't know what
You're going to do next
You wait for the sun
But it never quite comes
Some kind of message
Comes through to you
Some kind of message comes through

And it says to you...
Love when you can
Cry when you have to
Be who you must
That's a part of the plan
Await your arrival
With simple survival
And one day we'll all understand

I had a woman
Who gave me her soul
But I wasn't ready to take it
Her heart was so fragile
And heavy to hold
And I was afraid I might break it

Your conscience awakes
And you see your mistakes
And you wish someone
Would buy your confessions
The days miss their mark
And the night gets so dark
And some kind of message
Comes through to you
Some kind of message shoots through --

Love when you can
Cry when you have to
Be who you must
That's a part of the plan
Await your arrival
With simple survival
And one day we'll all understand...

Part of the Plan ~ Dan Fogelberg


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I walk alone, head down, in a pale grey scene.
Every step leads to atrophy.
This body made for conquest, instead a pawn on a stage so worthless.
I saw the future as endless reaches.
The skyline's promise, has left me faced with.
Who's dreams are you killing? And who's pockets are you filling?
Are you where you said you would be in the end?
I walk alone through the crowds of past failed kings.
Auditions were called for the hope-thirsting sheep.
What keeps this family of fighters from facing the war that they were bred for?
Who's dreams are you killing? And who's pockets are you filling?
Are you where you said, you would be in the end...?
I once saw my deeds grow to greatness,
And now I'm lost in the folds and worthless.
Following the footsteps of heros, never led to the safe and grey roads.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

When the contents of a membranous shell dry and turn to sand
The shell becomes a withered tomb and cracks as air demands
The things i need i hold them dear but the things i want hold dearer
Making promises to a faithless expression looking back from inside a mirror
I forget the me that i must have been before the me that i am now
I remember a year that i got through, but i don't remember how
There's something like a nothingness that's terribly illusive
The more i want to shut me down the more i am abusive
And when i watch the slideshow of the bits of me i'm dragging
I don't recognize the photographs, i'm not sure when (and if) they happened
The devil lives in the crossing place between two mountains in the desert
For 40 days he promised me his kingdom for forever
But i'm not sure i'm fit to run a kingdom of any kind
Every time i know myself, i leave what i know behind


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Raise a glass to freedom


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

aqwsderf said:


> Raise a glass to freedom


Hamilton? &#128578;


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

they ain't even looking at you, baby, they're looking at me


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

donistired said:


> Hamilton? &#128578;


Yesss, I love it &#128578;


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I hold my head up just enough to see the sky
And when we go we won't go slow we'll put up such a fight
When they fade into the dust and into ash
All children know this pain will surely pass

Strong and wise and you are love(d?)
When the tide it comes you will float above and
And you will be one day exactly what you are
*Just keep your head up held high, kiss your fist and touch the sky*

It's not too late to keep the world from dying
It's not too late to spread the love you have
One day when we are ready for crying
One day I know we'll all be there.

The sound we hear it is our hearts they are in time
They're pounding clear and swift the beat forever in our minds
It gives us hope, it gives the strength, you know, to carry on
*Keep fighting till the end and past the end we will be strong.*

It's not too late to keep the world from dying
It's not too late to spread the love and share
One day I know we'll all be there.

I love Shawn's Gandalf hair. Wonder if he dyes his hair white or it's his natural color. I mean because his eyebrows are dark.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

_I really should be saying goodnight
I really shouldn't stay anymore
It's been so long since I held you
I've forgotten what love is for

I should run 
On the double
I think I'm in trouble._

*From Trouble by Lindsey Buckingham. (1981).*


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

won't tell a single soul
that's my soul's gone


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

zkv said:


> The sound we hear it is our hearts they are in time
> They're pounding clear and swift the beat forever in our minds
> It gives us hope, it gives the strength, you know, to carry on
> *Keep fighting till the end and past the end we will be strong.*


I really like these lines.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Oh Lord, I'm sick of myself
I'd rather bury it than carry it
I'm desperate for help
And barely sentient means I'm just being me
Follow suit the destitute my modus operandi

A face that's marked by pallor means you're wasting away
So get a tan and raise your hands and take to feeling okay
No one enjoys the party when they're stricken with anemia
And I'm a shallow sinking surface simply screaming septicemia

Peace of mind is hard to find
So I'm standing in line and feeling fine

Aye, me sad hours seem long
And even longer when you're numb
Fading away and that's okay
Cause life has me under her thumb


I'm languorously open-ended and the ending's no good
I've been told to break the mold and I would if I could
But apathy is easier than caring at all
And the undulating nothingness means having a ball

Incredibly impressive and bereft of concern
Lobotomized and optimized and then I'm ready to burn
And I'm at war within myself and self is winning the fight
Because feeling like no one at all means feeling alright

Sense of purpose has got me feeling worthless
And I'm fading away, but that's okay

Aye, me sad hours seem long
And even longer when you're numb
Fading away and that's okay
Cause life has me under her thumb

Oh yeah, all right
I'm in a big fat cage and feeling free
That's okay, that's all right
Cause that's all that's left of me


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

See you at the bitter end.

My computer thinks I'm gay
What's the difference anyway
When all the people do all day
Is stare into a phone

I got too many friends
Too many people that I'll never meet
And I'll never be there for
I'll never be there for
Cause I'll never be there

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=p21YfobjaVA

lol I usually listen to this one really great live recording of this song and just realised Frances Bean Cobain is in this video at one point a minute in. Or her twin. Also it looks like the UK. Could be somewhere else in Europe but there's a kind of grimy depressing greyness.



> The band went to Los Angeles to make the music video with filmmaker Saman Kesh.[4] American transgressive novelist Bret Easton Ellis provides a voiceover in the video as a narrator.[5] The video, which premiered on YouTube, presents a "detective case" regarding a series of events occurring during a pool party.[6]


Are we watching the same music video? Must be another one I haven't seen. Yeah, there's another video with lots of talking in lol it's pretty random.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Way down yonder in the Chattahoochee, it gets hotter than a hoochie coochie.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

_Rikki, don't lose that number
You don't wanna call nobody else
Send it off in a letter to yourself

Rikki, don't lose that number
It's the only one you own
You might use it if you feel better
When you get home_

*From Rikki Don't Lose That Number by Steely Dan.*


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

"Sometimes I feel like screaming
Sometimes I feel I just can't win
Sometimes I feel like my soul is as restless and the wind"


I feel like screaming.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm so lost
I'm barely here
I wish I could explain myself
But words escape me


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Gaslighter, you broke me. You're sorry, but where's my apology?

Gaslighter, you liar.

You think it's justifiable, I think it's pretty cruel. You know you lie best when you lie to you.

Boy, you know exactly what you did on my boat and boy that's exactly why you ain't coming home. 

Save your tired stories for your new someone else cause they're 

Lie-lie-lie-lie-lies

You're such a gaslighter.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Reverberate and complicate my evenings and my days
And I will only love you more, well, I will count the ways
Dance with me and when you see my pulse beneath my skin
It’s racing now, I don’t know how to hold the burning in
You’ve taken from me my defenses, my will is under attack


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I am trying to stay safe
In a digital escape
In an isolated world
Keep it tame
Cold and calculated truths
A reality I choose
In a regulated world
Feel no pain
Shadow in a matrix
Searching for a light
Captive of the jungle
Hiding in the night
Break me free to live enchanted
Enchanted, Beyond control
I'm connected in a daze
Roam unconscious disengaged
In a simulated world
I sustain
Swimming senseless through a void
Ease my appetite with noise
In a stimulated world
Go insane
Shadow in a matrix
Searching for a light
Captive of the jungle
Hiding in the night
Break me free to live enchanted
Enchanted, Beyond control
Hide me, hide me
Hide me in your mystery
Break me free to live enchanted
Enchanted, Beyond control


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Sal Tlay Ka Siti,
The most perfect place on Earth.
The flies don't bite your eyeballs
And human life has worth!
It isn't a place of fairytales,
It's as real as it can be.
A land where evil doesn't exist,
Sal Tlay Ka Siti!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Little TV sets
Going off inside my ear.
Spacemen floating by.
Firecracker beer.
Chase the demons lightly.
News it hits your eye.
Up and down the sidewalk,
Take a doo doo pie!
I love you.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

You live up in your head
Scared of every little noise
Someone's always breaking in accidentally
Using nothing but their voice


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Did you love this world 
And did it not love you?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really random but is anything really random here? I don't know if I agree with the sentiments of this song but the song is a work of art and it says what it has to say (whether you agree or not) about as beautifully as possible. 


Pink Floyd Lyrics
"Southampton Dock"

They disembarked in '45
And no one spoke and no one smiled
There were too many spaces in the line

And gathered at the cenotaph
All agreed with hand on heart
To sheath the sacrificial knives

But now
She stands upon
Southampton Dock
With her handkerchief
And her summer frock
Clings to her wet body in the rain

In quiet desperation
Knuckles white upon the slippery reins
She bravely waves the boys goodbye again

And still the dark stain spreads between
Their shoulder blades
A mute reminder
Of the poppy fields and graves
And when the fight was over
We spent what they had made
But in the bottom of our hearts
We felt the final cut


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I want to be strong enough
To not let my fears decide my fate
Surrounded by jingoists
I don't want any part of this

I want to be strong enough
To not let my terror turn to hate
Surrounded by jingoists
I don't want any part of this


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Follow sweet children
I'll show you the way
Through all the pain & sorrows

Weep not poor children
For life is this way
Murdering beauty & passion

Hush now my children
It must be this way
To weary of life & deceptions

Rest now my children 
For soon we'll away
Into the calm & the quiet.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I am the lightning, I am the heat
I am the reign
Reigner, reigner, reign all day
I am the reign
I'm gonna reign this way again
I am the reign
I am the spark
Before the blaze
I am the raindrop out at sea
I cause the ripples that become the crashing waves
(Crashing waves)
I am the reign
Reigner, reigner, reign all day
I am the reign
(I am the reign)
You thought a different day had come
A day you thought the earth was done
And if you could have said it all
I know you would have said it all
You thought a different day had come
A day you thought the earth was done
And if you could have said it all
I know you would have said it all
I am the reign
I'm gonna reign this way again…


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Who is dis doin' this synthetic type of alpha beta psychedelic funkin'?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ó Christmas tree, 
Ó Christmas tree, 
How lovely are thy branche's.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm a sinking ship
There's nothing inside


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

You and I, we're not
You and I, we're not
You and I, we're not
You and I, we're not that much better
You and I, we're not
You and I, we're not
You and I, we're not
You and I, we're not that much better


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Bury all your secrets in my skin
Come away with innocence, and leave me with my sins
The air around me still feels like a cage
And love is just a camouflage for what resembles rage again...

So if you love me, let me go.
And run away before I know.
My heart is just too dark to care.
I can't destroy what isn't there.
Deliver me into my fate -
If I'm alone I cannot hate
I don't deserve to have you...

My smile was taken long ago
If I can change I hope I never know

I still press your letters to my lips
And cherish them in parts of me that savor every kiss
I couldn't face a life without your lights
But all of that was ripped apart when you refused to fight

So save your breath, I will not hear.
I think I made it very clear.
You couldn't hate enough to love.
Is that supposed to be enough?
I only wish you weren't my friend.
Then I could hurt you in the end.
I never claimed to be a saint...

Ooh, my own was banished long ago
It took the death of hope to let you go

So break yourself against my stones
And spit your pity in my soul
You never needed any help
You sold me out to save yourself
And I won't listen to your shame
You ran away - you're all the same
Angels lie to keep control...

Ooh, my love was punished long ago
If you still care, don't ever let me know
If you still care, don't ever let me know...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You're not special, it's not cute
Only one strike, then you get the boot
There was potential in you
You should get "****boy" tattooed


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Not another drugstore, not another town
Tired of the old job, I had to put it down
You know I was the man but I put the crown down
So I roll around with Chemicals to pave the new sound
So I roll around with Chemicals to pave the new sound
So we rolling with The Chemicals and got the new sounds

Chemical inflection like Kool-Aid with Owsley
Wicked on the track, you know me
Drugstore Cowboy, down boy
Sit and listen check the load and
Open suddenly with the twin ring, ring connect then
Proceed to rip it like scissors
Comin' through your town like a ****in' blizzard
Cheech wizard, hiding under a hat
I made the room L.Z. rock and liberate beat tracks
In the crate activate form of a black fist with the pick
You know me, rollin' with my clique the One-Inch Punch
Send these *******s back to lunch

Come on leave the grind, you know it’s time to down
Soon the world will seed the sands of time, a born will be sound
Holla us, hold the note and then the mic gets spoke
Another day into the Dharma like a wheel to a spoke
Like a particle of what your mind converted to choke
I never worry about the dollars so I’ll never be broke
You know I understand but still I really don’t understand
Strictly guided by the breeze, my **** can never be planned
Ain’t a man alive but bold enough to just dance trill
He tried to corner but she thought to move in inches and flinch
Blast off the canvas and you know it’s inevitable
Smoking classic One-Inch Punch, we’re mad incredible


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Your cell phone, your wallet, your time, your ideas
No barcode, no party, no id, no beers
Your bankcard, your license, your thoughts, your fears
No simcard, no disco, no photo, not here
Your blood, your sweat, your passions, your regrets
Your office, your time off, your fashions, your sex
Your pills, your grass, your tits, your ***
Your laughs, your bones
We write it all
We want your soul
We want your soul
We want your soul
We want your soul
Tell us your habits, your facts, your fears
Give us your address, your shoe size, your years
Your digits, your plans, your number, your eyes
Your schedule, your desktop, your details, your life

Show us your children, your photos, your home
Here, take credit, take insurance, take a loan
Get a job, get a pension, get a haircut, get a suit
Play the lottery, play football, play the field, sports on toot
We'll show you things we'll show you swings
We'll buy you things, drugs, big yard, birds
We'll sell you crap we'll charge you fat
We're gonna find big guns and a drunk in your kitchen
We want your soul
Your soul, your house, your phone, your wife
We want your soul
Your soul, your house, your phone, your wife
We want your soul
Your soul, your house, your phone, your wife
We want your soul
Your soul, your house, your phone, your wife
We want your soul
Your thoughts, your emotions, your love, your dreams
Your cheque book, your residence, your sweat, your screams
Your security, your sobriety, your innocence, your society
Your self, your place, your distance, your space


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Step down to the deep blue ocean
Let it fill you with emotion


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's to the "almost, so close
It's over" out of the blues
Here's to the "hey I think we need to talk"
And the "it ain't me it's you's"
And here's to the tears and beers and wasted years on the * weeds that looked like daisies *
I wouldn't be sittin' here next to you
If it weren't for the almost maybes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Glenda, I love you,
You're my number one pick.
But every time I call you, you say that you're sick.
Glenda, are you dying, or just avoiding me?
Either way's a bummer, but I hope you're dying.

Glenda, I'm sending the doctor to you.
And if he finds you well, my heart will break in two.
Sick Glenda, are you a coward or do you have the flu?
Sick Glenda, sick Glenda,
Get better or fvck you!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Grabbing onto whatever's around
For the soaring high or the crushing down
With hidden cracks that don't show
But that constantly just grow


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Just close your eyes and then remember
The thoughts you've locked away
When tomorrow comes you'll wish
You had today


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Half the world hates the other half
The other half has all the food, and everybody acts as if its cool
Cause the gluten's laugh like fools for gold and they hold us down
Now this world feels like there isn't enough love to go around


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

My loneliness is killing me

-

My loneliness ain't killing me no more!

(Character Development. #FreeBritney )


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Brian got busted on a narco rap.
He beat the rap by rattin' on some bikers.
He said "Hey, I know it's dangerous,
But it sure beats Riker's."
But the next day he got offed
By the very same bikers!

Those are people who died.
Those are people who died.
Those are people who died.
Those are people who died.
They were all my friends, and they died.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

It takes everything in me just to get up each day but it's wonderful to see that you're okay


----------



## Kekofthebest (Apr 12, 2021)

Drain crusade on a mission
If I'm good will I one day be lifted?
Oh damn, almost thought I was different
Oh well, play the cards that I'm given
Oh well, play the cards that I'm given
Oh well, play the cards that I'm given
Oh well, play the cards that I'm given
Oh well, oh well, oh well
Bladee- Oh well


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Motorcycle Emptyness by Manic Street Preachers ( IMO one of the hardest lyrics in a song to understand ever. Had to look them up to know what he's going on about haha ).

Culture sucks down words
Itemize loathing and feed yourself smiles
Organise your safe tribal war
Hurt, maim, kill and enslave the ghetto

Each day living out a lie
Life sold cheaply forever


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Baby it's a sweet life, sing it like a song
It's a short trip, only getting one


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Take your sweet time, don't forget to breathe
Shake your leaves but don't shake the tree
I see you suffering but I don't see you laughing
We got lovers in the war, taking their time
And so

Take your sweet time, don't hurry up because of me
It's all a mistake, but it's one that I have to make
Life's too short to be in the fast lane
I thought I heard you knocking
Or was that me?

Your smile is violent; I see you but do you see me?
Take my heart because you can't just have a piece
All we are, we are, we are is all we need
I believe in you, but I don't know how much I believe in me

Even if you could just breathe inside my mouth
One more time I could feel you
I could hold you up in my mind like I saw the light
I am what I am, and that's all you need to know
As I place my guts on the floor and let you see it all

I got more demons in my back than I got angels in my front
And I know, was that your voice I heard or was it just an echo?
I've been stuck in the forest too long
And I can't sing about anything else
I've got memories that have never even crossed my shelf

And I hope you can die with me
And I hope you can breathe easy
The future is not what it seems
But I hope we've got songs to sing
After the sticks click, we all explode into one
But we never know what's going to happen
That's why we keep our eyes open; such is life

Staring back at my hands terrified
We can't close our eyes, we can't close our minds
We take off our hands, we shake all of our feet
We got lovers in the sea that I don't know
But their dreams, they can definitely sing

It's been said, "Keep moving on," I guess that's it
I've got lyrics that don't mean anything to you
But they mean so much to me
We hold out our hands, we hold all our dreams
We've got different thoughts
It doesn't mean it makes it wrong; it makes it right

We can love each other
We can love each other
We can all just love each other
I swear we can love each other

We can love each other
We can grab each other's hands
We got songs that need to be sung
And we got fights that need to be fought
The fight of peace
We can wage war against the war of hate
At least in my dreams, I still believe we can


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Take your wings outside, you can't fly in here


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Am I the only one here tonight
Shakin my head and thinkin somethin ain’t right
Is it just me? Am I losin my mind?
Am I standin on the edge of the end of time?


Am I the only one not brainwashed
Makin my way through the land of the lost


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Tomorrow will be the day that I go walking to the stream
I'll go fishing for different kinds of fish 🎣
When I find them, I've got a fish bowl to put them in
with water, so they don't die 'cus I'm not into killing fish
I like to keep them alive and bring with me
on walks around my town, me and my fishy pals 🐟
Otherwise what would they do, they'd never know my town

They'd never know my town

My fishy friends would never know a life outside their river or their oceans
wherever they may come from
Poor fishy friends with no life experience or anyone to help them out

as they grow

Grow and mature into wonderful fishies
Fishies who need some help as their ecosystem's threatened
by the people outside who want to do them harm

Poor little fishies with out any - help


Poor little fishies



Without any





Help.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

The punishment for these solemn words can be hard. Can blood boil like this at the sound of a noisy tape that I've heard. I know one thing. On Saturday, the sky will crumble together (or something) with a huge bang to fit into the cave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I watch their hands but they move too fast
Ninety steps ahead of my lifeless past
New reflective souls seem like an awful task
Ninety steps ahead, you know I'll never rest


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces
Bright and early for their daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere
And their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, no tomorrow


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Wetting rags in gasoline
A jealous Frankie Valli says:
"Dawn, I want you back"
Lights a match and counts to three

Watch it burn
Reluctantly, he leaves
Watch it burn
Acrid smoke making him wheeze
Watch it burn
Humming Sherry splits the scene


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm a lost machine in the woods up to no good
I'm a lost machine in the city, wish I was prettier
I'm a lost machine that's full of rust
I got broken bolts and stuff
I'm a lost machine with a low battery
my voice box is broken I can't even beep
I can't even make a sound
All I can do is flail on the ground
And leak fluid from my eyes
Am I dead or am I alive?
Somebody tell me
Am I dead or am I alive?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Used to believe in a lot more 
Now I just see straight ahead


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Come on baby leave some change behind.
She was a b*&ch, but I don't care.
She brought our food out on time.
And wore a funky barrette in her hair.

Come on baby leave some change behind.
She was a b*&ch, but good enough
To leave some change.
Everybody's good enough
For some change.
The girl's got family,
She needs cash to buy aspirin for her pain.
Everybody's good enough
For some change.

We all get the flu, we all get AIDS.
We've got to stick together.
After all, everybody's good enough
For some change.
Some f&*king change!


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I got my blinders on
I can't see them watching us
But if they all get winky at ya
I will make them apple sauce 🍎
Bring me your weak beats
Bring me your slow jams
I'm not gonna get picky when you all start to understand

Pound the floor some more
You got me thinking that I'm lovin' you
Lovin' the dance moves
Lovin' the attitude
I can focus my vision
I'm 20/20 strong
And as long we keep dancing
You'll have to play along


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

I swear I'll run away from every home I ever have
So I'll build a new house in every town I pass
Maybe then I won't always feel lost and trapped

When I was growing up, I was the smartest kid I knew
Maybe that was just because I didn't know that many kids
All I know is now I feel the opposite

Like if you don't want to work, then that becomes your job
There's a lot of overtime, there's not many days off
I hope you know that I'm not trying to complain
It just gets hard to explain
To people that I know, or kids who come to shows
That I just don't want to talk about the office today


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Through every breath that I breathe
And every place I go
There is a hand that protects me
And I do love her so


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

It’s no surprise to me
I am my own worst enemy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I see myself,
But I don't recognize a thing.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Listen to the girl
As she takes on half the world
Moving up and so alive
In her honey dripping beehive
Beehive
It's good, so good, it's so good
So good


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

I've never seen a night so long
When time goes crawling by
The moon just went behind the clouds
To hide its face and cry
Did you ever see a robin weep
When leaves begin to die?
That means he's lost the will to live
I'm so lonesome I could cry


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

If all the raindrops
Were lemon drops and gumdrops
Oh, what a rain that will be
Standing outside with my mouth open wide


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Here i come on my bike I'm looking for pancakes
Pancake pancake pancake
Oh yum
Give me your pancake!

Here I come on my lovely girls bike
It's a girl's bike
You can tell 'cause the crossbar's really low
I'm riding my bike into town


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Press play on the tape recorder
My cassette brain can be recorded over

You might get swept away
From the toxic sludge from my brain


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

All my good love’s burned up
Little sister’s little face etched in my mind
When I know I’ve been bad
Puts me in my place
Says be a strong girl now

A good friend of mine once said:
"You must be dead, you must be dead"
And I don’t know one good lesson yet
I forgive you, I forgive you

Heaven as deep as a well
I’ll see you there, right in hell
I’ll give you hope where you can’t find it
Pushed me down and took my face
I decided to take a walk with you
And found that you feel nothing too, yeah

Hometown just a distant dream
And everyone looks like a tombstone to me
Yeah, everyone looks like a tombstone to me


----------

